# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja >  Nakon transfera!

## BHany

Dragi naše forumašice i forumaši u iščekivanju…
  Otvaram novu temu kao nastavak na staru.

  Ovo je topic za razmjenjivanje iskustava, simptoma, osjećaja, stanja …nakon transfera do bete.

  Molim vas da i ovdje chatuckanje i vibruckanje smanjite na minimum! 

  Sretno svima  :Heart: 
  Neka svakom od vas na kraju ovog razdoblja iščekivanja bete budu velike i pravilno poduplane  :Heart: 


STARA TEMA

----------


## mistic

> Hmmm... ne bi htjela širiti paniku, ipak kao što si rekla, i vidjela već na ovim stranicama, bolovi slični menstrualnim su normalni, kao i različiti drugi dvoznačni simptomi. Ipak, bolovi takvi da ne možeš hodati - nisam baš sigurna... Možda bi bilo ipak mudro nazvati svog doktora pa ga pitati? Kakva ti je bila reakcija na stimulaciju? Je li ti itko spominjao mogućnost hiperstimulacije? Ajde ti ipak miruj, pij puno tekućine i provjeri sa doktorom! Sa HS se navodno nije za zezati.
> Sretno!





> mistic, ja sam nakon transfera jedva hodala, ali meni je tako uvijek poslije transfera jer imam usko usce maternice i jedva mi je dr uspio vratiti mrvice. ako si imala problematican transfer, mozda zato!!!


Nisam imala nikakve reakcije na stimulaciju, kao da nisam ništa ni uzimala, a transfer nisam ni osjetila, sve je počelo nakon dva dana....moram priznati da nisam skroz ni mirovala jer je mm završio na hitnoj operaciji, a tu je i naša curica koja isto ima svoje zahtjeve...mogu se samo nadati da sve to nije utjecalo na moje stanje, što mi je jako teško za povjerovati.

Danas me manje boli trbuh, ali zato imam onu glupu tupu bol u kičmi i kukovima koja mi je česta pojava kad treba doći m... :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni nije prvi put da sam  na ovoj temi ali eto opet pitanje....
1. prvih  4-5 dana  , dali sjedite? dali lezite na stomaku, boku?
2.  koliko vremena provodite na  laptopu-kompu?
3. pijete li vise od jedne  salice kave ( sa mlijekom) dnevno ?

mm mi nonstop kvoca  ako me vidi  sjedim ili sl. pa me zanima kako vi.....znaci prvih  4-5dana, kasnije  je i onak sve normala, bar cu ja tako, jedva cekam otic na kavu poludi u kuci  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## inana

prva dva- tri dana laganica, dalje sve normalno...na kompu kao i prije, :Grin:  nescafe kao i prije, sve kao i prije, samo laganica, i netreba biti u karanteni, onako malo poštedno, takva mi je uputa bila na dan transfera, idoktorica rekla tako, i ja ju slušam... ali zato mm ima svoju viziju kak bi trebalo vegetirat u krevetu... :Laughing: ...sve pomalo, i čekanje...

----------


## frka

cure, vegetiranje vam bas i nije pozeljno - naravno da sve treba laganini (ne dizati 20 kg, trcati maraton i sl.), ali dobra cirkulacija pogoduje implantaciji. kod nas jos uvijek puno dr-a po defaultu preporucuje mirovanje, ali vani npr. preporucuju uobicajeno ponasanje... a i nasi dr-i vec i sami govore da je mirovanje precijenjeno... i mislim da nema razloga izbjegavati sjedenje i lezanje na trbuhu - u nekim se klinikama lezi na trbuhu nakon transfera. 

sretno!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Eto nažalost moje vijesti nisu dobre. Beta mi je 0  :Sad:  Plačem pa se smirim,pa opet plačem no nema mi druge idemo dalje!!! Hvala svima na podršci i želim vam svu sreću ovog svjeta da vam bate budu što veće. Pusa!

----------


## nina977

B.a.b.y,stvarno mi je žao! :Sad:

----------


## mare41

baby, jako mi je žao, al zaista pomaže planiranje novog postupka, vraća novu nadu i rađa optimizam da će slijedeči postupak biti bingo.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*b.a.b.y*, žao mi je...
*mare41*, molim te, stavi me u svoj potpis.

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala na lijepim riječima. Nema mi druge nego odmah  planirat novi postupak. Samo sad se pak bojim što ako i taj ne uspije,pa idući... Joj nadam se da ću naći snage da izdržim sve ovo. Znate vi sve nažalost o čemu pričam i kako se osjećam. I da se malo nadovežem na pitanje Crvenkapice, ja sam nakon transfera tri dana samo mirovala, spavala na leđima,pila samo limunadu, večerala salatu,uz to već tri mjeseca pijem svaki dan prenatal i c vitamin. Vraćene su mi dvije prekrasne blasocide, već sam im i imena dala ( Leticija i Lenon), doktor i bolog su rekli da su mi velike šanse da uspije,da mi je endometrij 14mm što je navodno odlično no eto usprkos svom trudu ništa. Tako da pravila nema. Pozdrav svima i navijam za vaše ogromne bete  :Wink:

----------


## taca70

b.a.b.y., zao mi je ali znas da morate dalje. Btw. ovo Lenon mi se jako svida (ako je po Lennonu,ali premlada si mi za taj film).

----------


## alma_itd

b.a.b.y. ja cekam na odbrojavanju da vidim sta je sa tvojom betom a evo ovdje na zalost tuzne vijesti :Sad:   :Love: Odtuguj draga moja,isplaci se i planiraj novi postupak.Svima nam uglavnom vrate dobre embrione,ja imala 4 transfera do sad,biolozi odusevljeni embrionima,endometrij kao iz knjige,sve po ps-u a vidis mi potpisa.Nema tu pravila,izgleda dok se ''gore'' kockice ne posloze nema nam druge nego cekati i nadati se svaki slijedeci put kao da je prvi i poslijednji.Ja sad trubim gdje god stignem da se provjerava stanje sa eventualnom sklonoscu za trombofiliju,jer sam i sama pocela sa provjerama,pa eto i tebi savjetujem ako mozes dok cekas naredni postupak provjeri i to,nece skoditi :Yes:

----------


## darmar

b.a.b.y. jako mi je žao , znam kako je, glavu gore i idemo dalje, nema stajanja dok ne uspijemo! :Love:

----------


## ANGEL_26

b.a.b.y. :Love:

----------


## kia

b.a.b.y  :Love:  žao mi je. Razumijem točno kako se osjećaš jer sam eto prošla isto. Odlični embriji, endometrij krasan davali su šanse čak 80% da će sve biti OK. Ali eto nažalost, stvarnost je sasvim drugačija  :Sad: . Dobro cure kažu, puno pomaže planiranje slijedećeg postupka i ja bi najrađe odmah po smrzlice, ali opet prokleto čekanje  :Mad:  i naravno opet ogroman strah od neuspjeha. Svi ovdje nažalost imamo iste strahove i prolazimo isto.

Drži se  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

b.a.b.y    jako  mi je zao   :Sad:   :Sad: 
ne znam sta da kazem,  2  blastice,ja sam toliko zeljela  doci do  blastica  i nisam  ...toliko  vjerujem u njih  a gle   :Sad: 
  izgleda  da kad  Bog kaze  bit ce i gotovo 
ja sam na oba ivf imala  super  embrije  , nisu blastice bile ali bili su  8st.  1. put  3  , 2. put  2  i uvijek  sipak...
i opet  su  3  embrija vracena  koja su po dr. rijecima  super.  strah  od neuspjeha je ogroman....puno pomaze  planiranje  slij.  postupka . 
ali  meni to nece  pomoci , jer ja ne znam  kud  cu dalje....u cita ne mogu....ponovo u zg?  na sd se toliko iskompliciralo sada..to cekanje lijekova, moguc odlazak  dr.B......u drugu  bolnicu?  ponovo upoznavanje dr.   to mi se ne da.....

----------


## matahari

*b.a.b.y*, svaka negativna beta nas baci na koljena, pogotovo prva. razočaranje neuspjelim postupkom će opasti, a izniknut će novi planovi. bila si u super poliklinici i imala si odličnog doktora i embriolga. u ovoj priči nema pravila! možda vaš slijedeći postupak da materijala za najljepšu životnu priču! sretno!

----------


## inna28

Pozdrav svima,prije dva dana vraćene su mi 3 mrvice i sad slijedi ono najgore-čekanje!!!

b.a.b.y. jako mi je žao,ali glavu gore i u planiranje novog postupka.Vjeruj mi,pomaže......drži se

----------


## ValaMala

*inna*, sretno! Koliko su velike mrvice?

----------


## inna28

> *inna*, sretno! Koliko su velike mrvice?


  Hvala
Blastice  :Smile: ...tako su bile i zadnji put pa nije baš dobro završilo....nadam se da će ovaj put bit sve ok.

----------


## ValaMala

Ovaj put hoće!  :Smile:

----------


## inna28

> Ovaj put hoće!


Hvala,draga!Ako ništa drugo,naučila sam da u svemu ovome stvarno nema pravila,sve je moguće

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se.  :Wink:  Hej, što u IVF centru idu na blastice? To mi se sviđa, nadam se da ćemo uspjeti doći do blastica sad u Ljubljani...

----------


## miba

ina28 drago mi je da si se oporavila i da si opet u akciji- sretno!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Hvala drage moje na prekrasnim riječima,eto ste me i rasplakale, no to nije ništa čudno jer u prosjeku provedem 12 sati na dan u suzama  :Sad:  Planiram ići u rujnu opet u Vili, no prvo moram u Mađarsku po Merionale( zbog cijene). Imate pravo,lakše je kad razmišljaš o novom postupku. No nekako je i strah od neuspjeha veći. Jučer smo MM i ja plakali kako nije fer te da je Bog digao ruke od nas. Nadam se da to nije istina. Ako mi još samo možete pomoć: menstruacija mi kasni već dva dana,prestala sam stavljati Utrogestane od jučer. Da li je normalno da kasni nakon transfera?
Svima držim fige za ogromnu betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pusaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## ValaMala

*baby*, ako si jučer prestala s utrićima, dobit ćeš mengu najvjerojatnije za nekoliko dana, ništa ne brini. Dosta nas ima smrdane cikluse nakon postupka, ali je normalno da utrići malo pomaknu mengu.

Imaš PP

----------


## mare41

baby, nije to kašnjenje menstruacije, nego je uobičajeno da menga dođe 3-4 (ili 5) dana nakon zadnjeg utrića, a svi otplačemo pa idemo dalje, drži se!

----------


## nety

Odtugujemo i nastavlajmo zivjeti Nije lako pregrmiti Meni je bilo prvi puta i kolikosam god sebe pripremala nisam se uspjela pripremiti da budemo totalno imuna Ali eto me ponovno na nogama ,gnjavim cure na forumu  :Smile:  pretumbavam po glavi gdje i kod koga idem slj postupak 
Nista neznam.nisam uopce pametna ali jedno sigurno znam Ne odustajem

----------


## smj

Makice, trudim se ne smetati na forumu nakon bete.  Imala sam neko krvarenje, pa sam u dva tjedna imala tri ultrazvuka.  Nikako mi nije bilo drago.
Pozdrav svim djevojkama s zeljama da sve docekate pozitivnu betu sto prije.

----------


## Mia Lilly

Koliko treba da Brevactid 1500 izađe iz organizma?

----------


## inna28

miba,hvala....

Mia Lilly,mislim da Brevactid ostaje 5 dana u organizmu

----------


## mare41

Mia Lily, 5-6 dana.

----------


## crvenkapica77

gdje su  cure koje cekaju betu   :Smile:  
kako provodite dane  ?  
meni danas  3dpt

----------


## inana

evo jedne koja nikako da dočeka betu...5 dpt, i malo sam zbunjena...na sam dan transfera mi malo bilo...čudno...drugi dan niš posebno- treći dan ko da je menga za koji sat tu, bol sam takva, jučer niš posebno, do navečer, danas opet ko da bu menga svaki čas...ne pridajem tome neki značaj, ali me malo buni... jućer primila drugi brevactid, i sad čubim i čekam...niš posebno, po doma, malo šetnjica, kuhanje, sam kaj niš ne eglim... i čekam... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jesen82

> gdje su  cure koje cekaju betu   
> kako provodite dane  ?  
> meni danas  3dpt


crvenkapice da ti poželim sreću jer te pratim još od kad smo skupa trebale u citu pred kraj godine :Heart: 

pitala si u postu prije koliko se mirovalo... ja nakon transfera jedno 4 dana... gdje sam većinom ležala ili laganini po kući... nakon toga sam se vratila na posao uz dogovor s doktorom.. i radila sam do 5tt kada sam otišla na čuvanje zbog cisti jer nisam mogla sjediti

glede hrane i kave i ostalog.. jela sam i pila kao do tada... ništa posebno...jedino sam polako krenula sa prenatalom.. i to ti je to...

e da.. i vidjela sam da si spominjala dr. B... on je definitivno prešao u BetaPlus polikliniku od 4.4. 

http://www.betaplus.hr/component/con...to-bauman.html 

iako znam da pomaže planiranje novog postupka kao plan B... sigurna sam da ti neće trebati.. definitvno je došlo tvoje vrijeme.. držim fige draga.. od srca i iz dubine duše :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala  ti Jesen    :Heart: 
znaci  dr. B  vise ne radi   na SD   :Sad:  
mene je dr. Š  poceo zezat  da sam ko pcelica maja  
 prvo  dr.B , pa  Š.  pa  P.    , kao trebam se drzat jednog dr.
 pa kako cu  kad me putevi tako vode   , i ja bih drage volje da  me na IVF vodi  samo jedan dr-mpo    .....sad mi je muka  ako cu morat ponovo u drugu kliniku  i kod drugog  dr. :Undecided: 

*inana * primila si brevactid  4dpt  ?
a ta bol kao da ce menga  , to meni  zvuci dobro   :Wink:

----------


## Jesen82

> hvala  ti Jesen   
> znaci  dr. B  vise ne radi   na SD   
> mene je dr. Š  poceo zezat  da sam ko pcelica maja  
>  prvo  dr.B , pa  Š.  pa  P.    , kao trebam se drzat jednog dr.
>  pa kako cu  kad me putevi tako vode   , i ja bih drage volje da  me na IVF vodi  samo jedan dr-mpo    .....sad mi je muka  ako cu morat ponovo u drugu kliniku  i kod drugog  dr.
> 
> *inana * primila si brevactid  4dpt  ?
> a ta bol kao da ce menga  , to meni  zvuci dobro


neće tebi trebati nikakave druge opcije... to je to sada i gotovo... ako ti što pomaže ja sam brevactid dobila 3dpt i 8dpt, a još jedan decapeptyl 4dpt

----------


## inana

primila sam jedan dan nakon t., a drugi jučer... i sada čekam...a da, tebi zvuči dobro, a mene lovi strah, jer si zabijem u glavu- jajnici rade, menga se sprema, ciklus je krenuo, nekaj se dešava, pa se bojim da je menga na pomolu...i onda me ulovi strah i panika, pa se rastužim... a trebam uzeti u obzir da sam nafilana sa svime, pa valjda i to utječe...teško biti stpljiv...frendica bila na transferu 4 dana prije mene,a betu mora vaditi 6 dana prije mene...i ne osjeća apsolutno ništa...  :Shock: neznam ni sama kaj je dobro a kaj nije...kak je tebi? da bar mogu kak prije to vidjeti...neki super fency testić...pa da znam :Zaljubljen: ...e da i dan nakon ransfera 1 decapeptyl...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Crvenkapice, inana, MiaLily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam ovaj postupak bude dobitan! 
Kad smo kod ponašanja nakon t - ja sam samo na dan t ležala cijeli dan, od onda se pomalo šetuckam po kući, prošetala sam do dm-a (lijek za žensku tugu  :Wink:  ) i kad mi MM dopusti ponešto skuham, pospremim suđe u suđericu i pobrišem prašinu. Sve ostalo mi je off-limit... I on bi htio da se izležavam po cijele dane, ali jednostavno ne mogu, izludit ću ako se vežem za krevet.
Od simptoma - pa prva dva dana nisam mogla nikako osim ležati na trbuhu, sjediti jako kratko jer me sve stezalo i smetalo. Sad već ležim na boku, sjedim par sati ali me danas opasno zaštipkalo par puta, pa sam se malo digla, protrljala trbuh i nestalo. A tek je 5dnt, ne brine me još dolazak M (neće me brinut do negdje 8-9 jer je tada NEočekivan termin) Prošli put mi je spoting počeo baš oko 5dnt, pa par dana ništa, pa od 9dnt nastavio nemilice. Nadam se da ovaj put neće. 
Ja sam vam drage moje već dva dana svakih par sati na rubu plača. Jučer sam gorke suze lila, ničim posebnim izazvana. Danas druga runda odmah nakon buđenja. Sada sam prilično dobre volje... Ma tko će ga znat...
Vibram svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inana

> *Crvenkapice, inana, MiaLily* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da nam ovaj postupak bude dobitan! 
> Kad smo kod ponašanja nakon t - ja sam samo na dan t ležala cijeli dan, od onda se pomalo šetuckam po kući, prošetala sam do dm-a (lijek za žensku tugu  ) i kad mi MM dopusti ponešto skuham, pospremim suđe u suđericu i pobrišem prašinu. Sve ostalo mi je off-limit... I on bi htio da se izležavam po cijele dane, ali jednostavno ne mogu, izludit ću ako se vežem za krevet.
> Od simptoma - pa prva dva dana nisam mogla nikako osim ležati na trbuhu, sjediti jako kratko jer me sve stezalo i smetalo. Sad već ležim na boku, sjedim par sati ali me danas opasno zaštipkalo par puta, pa sam se malo digla, protrljala trbuh i nestalo. A tek je 5dnt, ne brine me još dolazak M (neće me brinut do negdje 8-9 jer je tada NEočekivan termin) Prošli put mi je spoting počeo baš oko 5dnt, pa par dana ništa, pa od 9dnt nastavio nemilice. Nadam se da ovaj put neće. 
> Ja sam vam drage moje već dva dana svakih par sati na rubu plača. Jučer sam gorke suze lila, ničim posebnim izazvana. Danas druga runda odmah nakon buđenja. Sada sam prilično dobre volje... Ma tko će ga znat...
> Vibram svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Laughing: ja se danas smrznula nad svojom reakcijom, nije bitno kaj, ali banalna stvar, a ja reagirala ko uragan... poslije mi bilo žao, ali o su živci, ja ne odmaram, samo laganini, nisam imala reakcije neke na stimulaciju, punkciju već zaboravila, ali ovak kad nekad odreagiram...a s druge strane, čitam neke postove koji nisu nešto depresivni, pa mi suzice krenu... hormoni i živci sa velikom žlicom straha... :Grin:

----------


## crvenkapica77

i  ja sam dobila brevactid nakon t.  i  trebam  5dpt   dobit,  cak mi sestra rekla da to moze i muz, jel ikad ikome  u guzu dao muz ?(inekciju mislim  :Grin: 
simptomi....hm...jos nista....pospanost , ali  to je od utrica,bolne sike  isto od utrica
nervoza, osjetljivost...nista, jos  se  nisam ni skim  posvađala  :Grin: 
ja lezim na boku i  spavam na boku  i zbog toga imam grižnju  savjesti,  ne mogu jednostavno  lezat , pogotovo  spavat, na leđima
danas sam malo setala  oko kuce ko penzioner ,ruke na leđa  i poslije  10min se umorila  i legla  .

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapice*  :Laughing:  i ja se šećem oko zgrade kao penzić....a inače jurcam kao luda..ne, ne kuži se da mi je neki klinac....hahahaahha

A meni M nije u stanju dat inekciju, sama sam si dala svu stimulaciju + štopericu. Nije neki probme, namjestiš se pred ogledalo, pikneš u rit i stisneš do kraja...bar je meni bilo cool...
Ma nemoj da te grize savjest što ležiš na boku, nema to veze nikakve, leži kako je tebi ugodno, pa će i mrvama bit špica  :Wink:  

Idem ja na seansu s utrićima...i malo ubit oko nakon toga  :Wink:

----------


## inana

e ali fakat i utrići su živa koma, neki dan nisam mob čula, fiksni, niš, na kraju susjeda ušla u kuću i drmala me, a ja u pol 2 popodne spavam ko top...mislim ja inače ne reagiram na ljekove, protiv bolova, smirenje, niti ih popijem kad trebam, niti oni odrade kaj trebaju, ali ovo, ja sam budna i sve, ali kiad malo legnem- nema me, zaspim ko top...

----------


## crvenkapica77

ma ti utrogestani su  kao tablete za spavanje

----------


## elen

Evo i mene u 6dnt.
Danas ujutro me iznenadilo lagano krvarenje...koje još uvijek traje. Nije preobilno (imam dnevni ul. ), krv je crvena  pa se toplo nadam da bi moglo biti  implantacijsko. 
Još uvijek sam napuhnuta, imam lagane, lagane grčeve,  sisike bole,..pa nastavljam s utrićima i dalje se nadam......
Što se tiče mirovanja  nakon transfera... 3 dana sam uglavnom spavala,  ležala i sjedila. Od 4-tog dana svakodnevno malo prošećem,malo pospremam pa  kuham, tak,  normalne aktivnosti ali u prvoj brzini.
I da, jedem i pijem sve...pokušavam jesti čim više povrća i voća, pijem sok od cikle,..i svakodnevno po 1 folacin.

----------


## tikki

> ja se danas smrznula nad svojom reakcijom, nije bitno kaj, ali banalna stvar, a ja reagirala ko uragan... poslije mi bilo žao


joj, mene živci peru na veliko, a još nisam stigla ni do punkcije... kaže mi M da teško njemu ako ću biti trudnica kakva sam pikalica  :Smile:

----------


## inna28

Evo da vam se i ja pridružim...danas mi je 3dt i ne osjećam apsolutno ništa osim što mijenjam raspoloženje svakih pola sata.Mirovala sam ova tri dana i sutra krećem na posao jer ću izluditi od ovog iščekivanja.Svima držim fige ,drži te se!!!!!!

----------


## b.a.b.y

Curke molim za malu pomoć.Danas mi je treći dan nakon negativne bete i uzimanja utrogestana. Menstruacije još nema i znam da je to normalno no da li je normalna ogromna bol u jajnicima i grudima. Nije ona klasična PMS bol,već kao da me netko pika nožem,ako me razumijete. Grudi nesmijem ni taknuti od bolova.
_Držim svima fige za ogromnu betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_

----------


## inana

> Curke molim za malu pomoć.Danas mi je treći dan nakon negativne bete i uzimanja utrogestana. Menstruacije još nema i znam da je to normalno no da li je normalna ogromna bol u jajnicima i grudima. Nije ona klasična PMS bol,već kao da me netko pika nožem,ako me razumijete. Grudi nesmijem ni taknuti od bolova.
> _Držim svima fige za ogromnu betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


 vjerojatno reakcija na ovaj hormonski čušpajz...najbolje da ujutro nazoveš doktora, on bude pametniji... osim ako ne zoveš moga, u tom slučaju nema niš pametnoga...

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Mia Lily, 5-6 dana.


Ma da!? Tak sam si i mislila.
Znači, ako sam se piknula s njim u srijedu danas ujutro bi mogla imati lažno pozitivan test?
Nije baš da vjerujem tim testovima al ipak me razvesele!

----------


## inana

i tak, čekam ja i dosađujem se, pa mi genijalne :Laughing: ideje padaju na pamet...sad si računam, pod utjecajem straha i neizvjesnosti, ali, da nismo išli na MPO, znači da na očekivani dan mensruacije bi se poveselili, i napravili test, jelda?Meni je taj dan 5., a betu moram vaditi 9.,znam da je to samo 4 dana razlike, ali po mom vremenu, to je kao 44 dana...a opet, na taj dan bi bio 10dnt, pa je sve to upitno, ali ideja se rodila...a s druge strane, kad mi m kasnila, ja otišla na uzv, i rekao mi doc- doći će ili danas ili sutra- znači on ipak nekaj vidi...tko zna jel bi on nekaj vidio 10dnt?a vjerojatno nebi...ah... :Coffee: čekanje...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*inana* genijalna ti je računica, ali moram te razočarat, gin bi mogao vidjeti debljinu endometrija koja bi mu dala naznaku o tome da li se menga sprema ili ne. Ako je endo tanak, onda će M svaki čas, ako je endo zadebljan onda neće još. Ali s nama MPO-vkama je to jako relativno, jer smo na utrićima, a neke su dobile i pikice poslije transfera, tako da niš od toga. Potpis ti je genijalan i jedini odgovor na ovo naše iščekivanje.
Meni su utrići superiška, kako samo čekam, spavanje mi je odlična metoda kraćenja vremena, pa se radujem kad zaspim na sat-dva nakon utrića  :Laughing:  

*Tikki* znam kako ti je...ovaj sam vikend provela žderući se kako mi je jedna osoba na poslu napisala bezobrazan mail, ma sve načine kako da zlobno vratim "uslugu" sam smislila, danas krenula u realizaciju i ponovo pročitala mail, kad ono - nema ni B od bezobrazluka...čime sam si ja dušu maltretirala cijeli vikend....hormoni....ludi hormoni... I plač...kako bi ja plakala žene mojeeeeeeeee..... a naravno, ničim izazvana...
Danas 6dc...dug je put pred nama...

----------


## inana

:Laughing: da, ja i moja matematika...ali teoretski, dan sim ili dan tam, zakaj moja kolegica, koja danas vadi betu- svi držimo fige. vadi 10 dan, a ja 12?i onda meni frkne na nedjelju, tak da ja 13... možda bi se kaj vidjelo u petak...a s druge strane, znatiželja je ubila mačku, tak da možda budem duplo :Heart:  :Heart:  nagrađena za srpljenje...da, kaj je- je, naspavane smo... :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

aj inana, moj transfer je bio 26-4-11 a beta je 16-5-11 - šta kažeš na moje čekanje  :Wink:

----------


## inana

transfer smo imale isti dan, praim ja tebe, ali zakaj 16?to je 20dnt?sem ti miša!to nebih izdržala...a kaj kad sam znatiželjna baba...sram me...

----------


## slava77

meni danas 9dnt, ja sam se prva tri dana laganini ponašala, a iza toga nastavila po normali osim šta sam sport izbacila...ja sam sve više i više uvjerena da neće ništa bit od ovog pokušaja, prvi nalaz urina mi pokazao dosta leukocita i bakterija, sad čekam drugi nalaz da vidim koja je beštija u pitanju iako sam 100% sigurna da je ešerihija,a doktor mi neće da da nikakve antibiotike dok ne vidi šta je u pitanju....tako da ja pijem dnevno hektolitre tekućine i provodim u prosjeku par sati na wc školjci :Grin: 

eto malo sam se izjadala  :Sad:

----------


## crvenkapica77

slava  ti si nam  prva na redu   :Smile:  
 jos malo i beta....nemoj negativnih misli...ako i je  es.coli ( nadajmo se da nije)  bude i dalje sve ok, ja sam mislila  da je upravo ona bila uzrok   mog neuspjeha  ali  su me dr. uvjerili da nije....dr. P, dr.R, i moja dr. opce praxe

uh  tek  4dpt....i mene i dalje griznja savjesti pere,  kako spavam  znam se  nesvjesno  istegnuti  , kad mjenjam  polozaj spavanja, kuzite, i onda kontam  nije dobro se istezati   :Undecided: ....danas sam trcala za postarom  , totalno zaboravila na trenutak da   cuvam mrvice   :Nope: 
eto toliko od mene   za sada....idem se i dalje dosađivat  
tako lijep dan,  toliko posla  a ja  ko  baba od  90  god.  
gledam sapunice  i  kvocam mm  "ovo treba ovako  a ovo ovako"

----------


## inana

eto moja najbolja frendica rodila prije 6 dana MRVU od 3800g, 3 tjedna prije termina, a esh. i još jednu bakteriju vuče od 1. dana!

----------


## slava77

joooj hvala cure na potpori i utjesi  :Heart: 
najgore mi je ovo čekanje nalaza i potvrda onog šta već znam  :Sad: 

jedno pitanje, meni je transfer bio na Uskrs, jel ja brojim Uskrs kao prvi dan ili nulti dan??
nisam sigurna da li mi je danas 8 ili 9 dan

----------


## crvenkapica77

prvi dan transfera je  nulti   :Smile:    onda  8dpt    znam da dan puno znaci  ali...

----------


## Sumskovoce

ma *crvenkapice* nema ti nikakve veze jesi li se protegnula u krevetu ili nisi. nemoj stavljat teške stvari na najvišu policu ili čučat dugo, a ostalo je sve ok. Dobro ti čuvaš svoje mrve  :Heart:  ništa ne brini
*slava77* bit će sve ok, ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jako jako!
*inana* hihihi, ma tko je rekao da ću i ja izdržati do 16-5  :Laughing:

----------


## slava77

> prvi dan transfera je  nulti     onda  8dpt    znam da dan puno znaci  ali...


dobro si rekla puno znači, ma bitno mi je da znam pravilno brojat... :Smile: 
ja sam odlučila u subotu vadit betu, 13 dan, ako šta dobroga pokaže ponovit ću je opet u ponediljak...ako ne pokaže, okrećem se mislima na novi postupak na jesen i tome kako moram rintat cilo lito da uštedim za novi postupak  :Smile:

----------


## slava77

*Sumskovoce* hvala  :Heart:

----------


## mistic

Pozdrav cure, evo mene opet!
Danas sam prokrvarila  :Crying or Very sad:  ne znam dal je to već menga, ako je, došla je par dana ranije, inače po ciklusu je trebala doći 5.5. Tako da sam ja sva zbunjena, ne znam dal da zovem doktora, dal da nastavim s utrićima, da čekam do sutra da vidim što će biti....nisam pametna, čak mi se i vrti, strah me da se ne onesvijestim....

Slava vidm da smo isti dan imale transfer i ja sam bila sigurna da će mi uspjeti jer je Uskrs, ali sad je sve nekako splasnulo...nadam se da ćeš ti uspjeti, a i drugim curama želim da uspiju!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Meni je danas 13 dnt. U srijedu vadim tetu betu. Imam filing kao da ću svaki tren procuriti.

----------


## slava77

*mistic* i ja se često sitim da je transfer bia na Uskrs i da je to možda nešto simbolično...držim ti fige da ipak na kraju sve bude ok  :Heart: 
*Mia Lilly* držim i tebi fige

----------


## inna28

> Ma da!? Tak sam si i mislila.
> Znači, ako sam se piknula s njim u srijedu danas ujutro bi mogla imati lažno pozitivan test?
> Nije baš da vjerujem tim testovima al ipak me razvesele!


Tako nekako.Evo moje iskustvo od zadnji put-naravno da nisam izdržala do bete i napravila sam test koji je bio negativan,ali svejedno sam vadila betu koja je bila 411!!!Tako da ti savjetujem ako možeš izdržati da sačekaš do bete,ipak je ona glavni pokazatelj.
Ovaj put sam odlučila da ništa od testova pa kako bude

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ma blesava sam, znam to sve.
Meni je u zadnjem postupku isto bio negativan test a beta 1500 to isto popodne.
Svakako ću je vaditi u srijedu.

----------


## sissy75

a curke drage evo i mene uskršnje haha. Stalno sam o tome razmišljala taj dan i zazivala pomoć Svevišnjeg.
Dok sam tako ležala s nogama u zraku i čekala da dok.donese mrvice dogodilo se nešto kao iz zone sumraka.
Sestra najednom pita doktoricu koja je sjedila meni između nogu dali i ona osjeća taj miris našta dok. odgovori da ne
međutim sestra se uspaničila i skinila masku i govori da jako čuje neki slatkasti miris kao plin, uskoro smo sve osjetile 
kao lagani povjetarac slatkastog mirisa, stresla sam se i uplašila za svoje međunožje( da li če bit ozračeno :Smile:  sestra je otvorila prozor i počela zivkat po bolnici da vidi šta se događa. Dugo ču pamtit taj dan. Znaći danas je 8 dnt ako je dan transfera nulti. Nekako sam već izgubila nadu jer simptoma nemaaaa. Betu ču vadit tek idući pon.jer sam na otoku. Curke držim fige svima

----------


## crvenkapica77

Mia Lilly  ipak si ti prva  trudnica  ovdje  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO  u  srijedu  !!!!
pa onda  nasa  slava   :Smile: ...ajte cure pisite kad  vadite bete  

ja  na oba IVF  procurila  oko 11dc  tako i menga  inace dolazi  , tako da  cu  umirati od straha  slijedeci  tjedan, od pon-  cet. i moje bete, ako  ne procurim do cetvrta   12.5  ja sam garant  trudna   :Smile:  
da bar jednom u zivotu  idem sa gustom izvadit  betu  , da bar....

----------


## sissy75

Bok cure evo sam 50 posto ukapirala ovo forumašenje ali ima još milion nepoznanica.
Kao i slavi77 i meni je transfer bio na sam Uskrs i toplo se nadam da to ima neko posebnooo
značenje. Danas bi bio znaći 8 dnt i osječam se psihofizički satrano. Negdi 5 dnt me počelo bolit oko 14h
kao pred mengu ali bez popuštsnjs i tsko do duboko u noć,ujutro kad sam se probudila kao da nikad
nisam bila ni na kakvom transferu,simptoma nula a sisice se ispuhale. Sad dok pišem me počelo
malo vrtit po stomaku pa sam u strahu da nije menga. Inače ovo mi je prvi ivf a neke dijagnoze nema osim 
začepljenog lijevog jajovoda...betu neću vadit do pon.

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da s guštom odeš vadit betu, a još više ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se s najvećom radosti vraćaš s nalazom!!!!!

----------


## marija_sa

Cure danas mi je 11dnt i evo maloprije mi se javio svijetlo smedji scjedak.ET radjen 21.04 u MB...........molim vas za pomoc jer sam uzasn isprepadana,bojim se za moje mrvice koje su vracene 3dan

----------


## crvenkapica77

ako bi se  taj smeđi  iscjedak  nastavio  ja  bi isla vadit betu prije  6.5 , jer  izludit ce te to.....sutra je  12dpt tebi  i pokazat ce  nesto ako jesi trudna,tako bi ja.....naravno da ne mora znacit  da ce menga doci  jer  je bilo slucajeva  dosta, da  je krv ili smeđe tu a beta pozitivna,
ja u svakom slucaju  ti zelim srecu  !!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Mia Lilly ipak si ti prva trudnica ovdje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~SRETNO u srijedu !!!!
> pa onda nasa slava ...ajte cure pisite kad vadite bete 
> 
> ja na oba IVF procurila oko 11dc tako i menga inace dolazi , tako da cu umirati od straha slijedeci tjedan, od pon- cet. i moje bete, ako ne procurim do cetvrta 12.5 ja sam garant trudna  
> da bar jednom u zivotu idem sa gustom izvadit betu , da bar....


Vidiš, ja nikada nisam dobila m prije bete. Svaki puta drugi dan nakon prestanka s utrićima.
Bilo bi najbolje kad bi mogla cijeli sljedeći tjedan prespavati. Nadam se da nećeš procuriti do 2012.

----------


## MAJONI974

Drage moje,

evo da se konačno i ja prijavim.
Nakon nekoliko katastrofalnih pokušaja IVF-a, promijenila sam kliniku i doživjela da proizvedem 6 stanica, i -da mi nakon nepunih 5 dana vrate dva zametka. Moj prvi transfer u životu! Danas sam 6 dpt i popodne me je počelo šarafiti u trbuhu ( tipična PMS bol) pa me je to jako zabrinulo.
Betu bih trebala vaditi u ponedjeljak 09.05.
Inače sam uvijek prije dobila m prije bete ( u postupcima inseminacije, jer u IVF pokušajima do transfera nikada prije niti došlo), pa se toga pribojavam i ovaj put. Prije sam govorila- da mi je doći do transfera, a sad- da mi je doći do vađenja bete...
Baš me zanima o čemu to ovisi da li će netko dobiti m prije bete odnosno prije nego prestane s utrićima...

Svim ostalim čekalicama želim da im vrijeme što brže prođe i da ishod bude onaj koji sve priželjkujemo  :Heart:

----------


## marisela

Svim curama, koje su u iščekivanju svojih beta, od srca želim da budu trocifrene i ogromne, a mi koje nismo uspjele da planiramo kako dalje i da naši sljedeći pokušaji budu dobitni.

----------


## slava77

ja apsolutno nikakvih simptoma nemam, ni za mengu, a pogotov ne za trudnoću 
jedina dobra stvar je šta su mi cike doslovce nabrekle al to je provjereno od utrića....imam mali pritisak na donjem dijelu trbuha al to je garant od ove infekcije.....
tješi me to šta nemam još simptoma pms-a....a to je luđačka glad tako da bi doslovce pojela pečenog vola premazanog čokoladom il umakala kisele krastavce u marmeladu :D

jedno pitanje jeli i vi sanjate svakojake snove?
ja inače jako rijetko sanjam a zadnjih par dana skoro svaku večer i u svakom od tih snova je umješano barem jedno djete, aj ća procvikala sam  :Laughing:

----------


## inana

> ja apsolutno nikakvih simptoma nemam, ni za mengu, a pogotov ne za trudnoću 
> jedina dobra stvar je šta su mi cike doslovce nabrekle al to je provjereno od utrića....imam mali pritisak na donjem dijelu trbuha al to je garant od ove infekcije.....
> tješi me to šta nemam još simptoma pms-a....a to je luđačka glad tako da bi doslovce pojela pečenog vola premazanog čokoladom il umakala kisele krastavce u marmeladu :D
> 
> jedno pitanje jeli i vi sanjate svakojake snove?
> ja inače jako rijetko sanjam a zadnjih par dana skoro svaku večer i u svakom od tih snova je umješano barem jedno djete, aj ća procvikala sam


eto, ja od prvog dana simpome imam kao da ću mengu dobiti, s tim da je sinoć moja šogorica došla divljat k nama i dramit, i toliko sam se uzrujala da sam budna od 4, bolio me trbuh cijelu noć, ali u 4 sam se probudila, bol, zlo i tak  da mi je i sad muka...ali eto...a kolegica kojoj su jučer pročitali da je trudna- ni s od simptoma, tak da slava77, možda ti je to baš super... ja sam danas tužna i jadna...kaj se sanjanja tiče, da, ne prođe noć da  nekaj ne sanjam, do sada svaki put normalno, preksinoć grozno, i tak...ali da, sanjam više nego inače i za promjenu, zapamtim kaj sam sanjala...

----------


## slava77

nema simptoma od menge al zato ima menge  :Crying or Very sad: 
upravo mi se na ulošku pokaza smeđi iscjedak, ne gine mi menga za 2-3 dana  :Sad: 
a u pičmač :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## inana

moja ova me zvala prekjučer da ima smeđe nekaj i mislila je da je gotovo, toi je trajalo par sati, a dan iza vadila betu i bilo ok, tak da ne otpisuj još.

----------


## inana

eto, mučim se od sinoć, zadnjih 5 sati katastrofa, previjam se od bola, sad se mrvu smirilo... eto, to ti je tak,nesmiješ se uzrujavat, i dobar si, pa ljudima daš prostora, kao da su svi bitniji od nas, i eto kak se vrati... kaj je najgore, frajerica bu se ponašala kao da nije bilo niš, sam bu pitala- ima kuhane kave?... :Evil or Very Mad:  joooj, samo da se mali i mala nedaju, i da ostanu  s nama... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## slava77

> moja ova me zvala prekjučer da ima smeđe nekaj i mislila je da je gotovo, toi je trajalo par sati, a dan iza vadila betu i bilo ok, tak da ne otpisuj još.


iz tvojih usta u Božije uši  :Heart:

----------


## inana

> iz tvojih usta u Božije uši


i sad smo se čule, u petak na uzv, tak da- jeeej za nju...i jeeeeej za nas!

----------


## slava77

i onda uzmem novine za prolistat i odma naletim na naslov "u 35. godini postala mama po deseti put" ....aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## MAJONI974

> ja apsolutno nikakvih simptoma nemam, ni za mengu, a pogotov ne za trudnoću 
> jedina dobra stvar je šta su mi cike doslovce nabrekle al to je provjereno od utrića....imam mali pritisak na donjem dijelu trbuha al to je garant od ove infekcije.....
> tješi me to šta nemam još simptoma pms-a....a to je luđačka glad tako da bi doslovce pojela pečenog vola premazanog čokoladom il umakala kisele krastavce u marmeladu :D
> 
> jedno pitanje jeli i vi sanjate svakojake snove?
> ja inače jako rijetko sanjam a zadnjih par dana skoro svaku večer i u svakom od tih snova je umješano barem jedno djete, aj ća procvikala sam


Joj, da, snovi su mi učestaliji i luđi, valjda podsvijest pojačano radi, jer-obzirom da sam na bolovanju, ne bih rekla da mi je mozgovna aktivnost intenzivnija nego kad radim, ali valjda ta psihoza pred betu ima utjecaja...

----------


## MAJONI974

> da, ja i moja matematika...ali teoretski, dan sim ili dan tam, zakaj moja kolegica, koja danas vadi betu- svi držimo fige. vadi 10 dan, a ja 12?i onda meni frkne na nedjelju, tak da ja 13... možda bi se kaj vidjelo u petak...a s druge strane, znatiželja je ubila mačku, tak da možda budem duplo nagrađena za srpljenje...da, kaj je- je, naspavane smo...


 
Inana, ti i ja smo onda isti dan na redu za betu, zakačilo nas da je 12.dan u nedjelju. Ma samo da ja dočekam taj ponedjeljak a da ne dobijem m, to će već biti nešto... Kaže meni prijateljica- trebala bi se veseliti simptomima PMS-a a ne ih se bojati, a kažem joj ja- šta ću se veseliti, imam ih već skoro 25 godina, nemati simptome PMS-a bi bilo jako lijepo za promjenu, ovako mi se čini da opet ništa...
Mene pak temperaturica trese ( to pripisujem utrićima, inače sam totalno nesklona temperaturi, prođu godine i godine da je nemam), baš osjetim da mi je zima,  jutros sam izmjerila 37,3.

----------


## elen

Samo da prijavim loš razvoj situacije.
Dakle u ned. (6dnt) sam počela lagano krvariti..jučer je krenulo još jače i ne zaustavlja se ..znači prava menga. :Crying or Very sad: 
Po nalogu dr.  za svaki slučaj nastavljam s terapijom  do 10dnt kad vadim betu.
Uopće više ne nadam i muka mi je od svega ...samo želim čim prije imati taj papir da se mogu isplakati do kraja, dignuti pogled i vidjeti kaj dalje...
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Reni76

Ja sam imala jedan od jačih PMS-ova u zadnjem postupku.
Toliko me je bolilo da sma rekla MM idem vaditi betu (13dpt, a trebala 16dpt) da budem sigurna 
da nisam trudna i da mogu prestati sa utrićima, da pustim da procurim,
jer sam mislila da mi utrogerstani ometaju krvarenje (iako sam znala procuriti i sa njima).
Kada ono beta pozitivna.
Meni je prvi simptom bio teže disanje na nos i krvarenje nosa.

----------


## Reni76

Elen žao mi je

----------


## crvenkapica77

elen   :Sad:   tako rano dosla menga  
drzi se   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> nema simptoma od menge al zato ima menge 
> upravo mi se na ulošku pokaza smeđi iscjedak, ne gine mi menga za 2-3 dana 
> a u pičmač


danas ti je 9dpt   , moze bit  lako implantacijsko  
ne  predaj se tako  lako  
nego guraj te utrice  i miruj  sada    , znam da nije lako  otjerat  ruzne misli ali  drzi se 

i ja imam  lude snove  , đizus, sanjala sam da mi opada kosa i to pramen po pramen  ,uzas  :Shock: 
meni danas 5dpt i  danas  primam  brevactid

----------


## slava77

> danas ti je 9dpt   , moze bit  lako implantacijsko  
> ne  predaj se tako  lako  
> nego guraj te utrice  i miruj  sada    , znam da nije lako  otjerat  ruzne misli ali  drzi se 
> 
> i ja imam  lude snove  , đizus, sanjala sam da mi opada kosa i to pramen po pramen  ,uzas 
> meni danas 5dpt i  danas  primam  brevactid


ja sam ga primila u petak isto 5 dan....
ma ja već sebe počela tješit kako je ipak bolje bit trudan zimi nego liti  :Undecided: 
ostaje još ona mala nada, al ovaj smeđi iscjedak mi je normalna pojava prije svake menge tako da se već u glavi prebacujem na jesen....najgore od svega mi je to kako ću reć mm, jer on to sve puno teže od mene prima  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## elen

> elen    tako rano dosla menga  
> drzi se


Hvala....
Meni je isto čudno zašto tako rano...očito su mi hormoni u totalnom kuršlusu...

----------


## elen

> Elen žao mi je


Fala
 :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*marisela* hvala od  :Heart:  na divnim riječima!
*slava* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude OK!
*elen*  :Love:  jako mi je žao draga! 
I ja isto sanjam, puno. Makar sanjam i inače, pa mi i nije neka promjena  :Wink:  
Danas 7dnt  :Cekam:

----------


## mistic

Meni vrag nije dao mira  :Rolling Eyes:  ...pošto mi ovo krvarenje ne izgleda kao menga, nego samo imam krvavi trag kad se obrišem, ja sam danas napravila test...negdje sam pročitala da bi se 9 dnt pokazala trudnoća ako postoji....i znate šta ... pojavio se +  :Shock: ....znam da je to sve još pod velikim upitnikom, ali nekako mislim da postoji šansa....kako ću izdržati do bete nemam pojma  :Cekam: 

Cure nadam se da nam je to sve implatacijsko krvarenje i da ćemo uskoro sve skakati od sreće kad izvadimo betu!

----------


## MAJONI974

Elen baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mistic  cestitam na +   :Smile: 
kud  ga vec  uradi  ,   kad radis betu ?

----------


## slava77

a onda bi i ja mogla sutra probat sa testom, bit će 10 dan

----------


## mistic

crvenkapice hvala :Smile:  ...rano je još znam, al kad se u meni stalno bore pozitivno negativni osječaji, onda i to krvarenje...jednostavno ne mogu čekati...nadam se da će taj + ostati...Inače betu moram vaditi 10.5. to mi je 16 dpt, a vraćen mi je 5 dnevni embrij...

Slava ne znam šta da ti kažem, probaj, ali bez obzira na rezultat uzmi da može biti krivo, jer je stvarno još prerano...

----------


## slava77

> crvenkapice hvala ...rano je još znam, al kad se u meni stalno bore pozitivno negativni osječaji, onda i to krvarenje...jednostavno ne mogu čekati...nadam se da će taj + ostati...Inače betu moram vaditi 10.5. to mi je 16 dpt, a vraćen mi je 5 dnevni embrij...
> 
> Slava ne znam šta da ti kažem, probaj, ali bez obzira na rezultat uzmi da može biti krivo, jer je stvarno još prerano...


a kako izgleda to tvoje krvarenje, jer i meni je danas počea neki smeđi iscjedak?

----------


## mistic

Na ulošku je blijeda smeđa mrlja, a kad se obrišem je krvavo, onako u nitima, kao crveno bijeli iscjedak.

----------


## slava77

> Na ulošku je blijeda smeđa mrlja, a kad se obrišem je krvavo, onako u nitima, kao crveno bijeli iscjedak.


skoro identičan slučaj i kod mene.....još kad bi nam i test bia identičan  :Klap:

----------


## mistic

Hoće vidjet ćeš  :Wink:  ...ne smijem se ni ja još veseliti dok betu ne izvadim....

----------


## crvenkapica77

slava ,  uzmi u obzir   da je tebi vracen  3 dnevni embrij - a mistic  5 dnevni,  daj cekaj  jos  malo

----------


## slava77

> slava ,  uzmi u obzir   da je tebi vracen  3 dnevni embrij - a mistic  5 dnevni,  daj cekaj  jos  malo


svečano obećajem :mig:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Čekajte drage moje, čekajte, to je moj savjet od  :Heart:  
Bez puno detalja o razlozima....
Mistic ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se plus nastavi debljati i debljati jako jako !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## elen

Hvala svima na suosjećanju, valjda bu drugi put bolje..
Od srca svima želim sve najbolje i da uskoro na vašim licima osvanu veliki osmjesi.. :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

nakon  15 min  povuci- potegni  mm uspio  zabost  iglu u  moje dupe,,,  koji je to  show  bio, a bilo je i suza   :Laughing: 
prvo smo odlucili da ce  mm    dati brevactid  i  kad je doslo do tog  ne dam ja i gotovo,on krene ja skocim, hebi ga  vec izmuckano i sve  , ma placem ja  , ne vjerujem mu ja  ovo ono,nije me nikad  piknuo   igla em duga em debela.. :Shock: ..
i  pocela se spremat ja da idem  dr. sta cu...ma reko  pikni  makar crkla   :Laughing: 
nije strasno bilo,  bolje pika nego  sestra S.   :Grin: 
a toliko  sam inekcija si sama dala....

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapice* LEGENDO  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## prima

evo i mene, danas je bio et.
*slava77* jesi dobila brevactid 6dpt? ja sam pobornik ranog testiranja i vađenja bete, ali prvi put primam hcg nakon transfera, sad mi se čini rano za test sve prije 12dpt?

----------


## laky

prima jel mi bila prija iz Mo s tobom

----------


## prima

a je

----------


## prima

ode post, je bila je , a ja joj spominjala Rozaliju, i matto, nisam tebe  :Embarassed: , kako sam shvatila nije na forumu, al javite mi kako je prošla   :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

prima, koji dan ti je bio et? 5.?
ajme cure vibram iz sve snage za sve vas i plodno proljeće  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Draga moja prima, sretna sam zbog tebe što si ponovno u akciji i nas troje navijamo za tebe punim srcem da tvoj mali dečko uskoro dobije društvo. Puno cmokića ti šaljemo i mislimo na tebe. Cmokni mi A.

----------


## rozalija

slava77 ja sam 11dnt imala smeđkasti iscjedak i mislila eto ga menga stiže a za dva dana imala sam pozitivnu betu i nakon 9 mjeseci stigla je moja Jelena. Zato ništa ti to ne znači, sačekaj betu ili eventulano uradi testić možda 12dnt jer si imala trodnevne embrije. Od srca ti želim veliki +.

----------


## inana

eto, nakon ransfera, mirujte, nemojte se uzrujavat... i nakon jučerašnje predstave, sve sam vam opisala, zlo, muka, grči mi se maternica, pogotovo od 4 ujutro, baš mi je težak dan, i šogica bez grižnje savjesti uvali klince na čuvanje, ali bez riječi... i kad se vratila, ostala do 21:48, a djeca ujutro školu imaju... tlak mi na bilijun... i samo je promrmljala- bok... e da, a zovem doktora za uputnicu- kaže- neka dođem ujutro tam, da mu spomenem usmeno da trebam uputnicu, pa ju u četvrtak mogu podignuti... pa ja ne vjerujem koji bedasti dan...sad bum si čaj skuhala, dva utriča i u krpe, možda bu sutra bolji dan...

----------


## prima

hoće inana, biće bolje sutra.
tako ja sebe svaki dan tješim, još nije upalio, danas će

*Laky,Rozalija,Pinky*  :Kiss:  , jesam vas navukla na temu  :Grin: 
Pinky 3d, imaš pp

----------


## slava77

> evo i mene, danas je bio et.
> *slava77* jesi dobila brevactid 6dpt? ja sam pobornik ranog testiranja i vađenja bete, ali prvi put primam hcg nakon transfera, sad mi se čini rano za test sve prije 12dpt?


u nedilju ujutro mi je bia transfer na Uskrs a petak pridvečer sam primila drugi brevactid...to je 5,5 dnt  :Smile: 

rozalija uhhhh riči ti se obistiline, jučer popodne skroz sta isjedak nije ga više bilo, jutros kad sam se probudila bila je samo mala smeđa točkica na gaćicama, jutros evo ništa, cili mi se utrić rastopia na ulošku al nema ni s. od smeđe boje  :Very Happy: 

a majko moja jesam slikovita najranije ujutro  :Embarassed: 

jel se vi cure osjećate napuvano od ovih utrića, meni je stomak ka da sam trudna 3 miseca, a zatovru da i ne govorim...pa sve napasti na nas jadnice

----------


## slava77

> nakon  15 min  povuci- potegni  mm uspio  zabost  iglu u  moje dupe,,,  koji je to  show  bio, a bilo je i suza  
> prvo smo odlucili da ce  mm    dati brevactid  i  kad je doslo do tog  ne dam ja i gotovo,on krene ja skocim, hebi ga  vec izmuckano i sve  , ma placem ja  , ne vjerujem mu ja  ovo ono,nije me nikad  piknuo   igla em duga em debela....
> i  pocela se spremat ja da idem  dr. sta cu...ma reko  pikni  makar crkla  
> nije strasno bilo,  bolje pika nego  sestra S.  
> a toliko  sam inekcija si sama dala....


ahahaha  :Laughing:  znači bilo je trke i vatanja po kući....

ja sam se mislila sama sebi dat špricu jer mi se nije dalo ić u st samo radi toga...al kad sam vidila da su potpuno dvi iste šprice one debele velike nema šanse, sestra M. me cjepila i nije ništa bolilo

----------


## Sumskovoce

*slava77* i ja sam napuhana, trbuh mi je pravo trudnički  :Wink:  a za zatvor mi pomaže Magnezij (neki u kesicama, Biolektra ili tako nešto) Kažu da opušta mišiće i olakšava...znaš...
Bit će sve OK, ne brini. Vibram ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
*Prima* welocme aboard  :Smile: 
*inana* laganini, ko šiša šogoricu...a da ju ti onako na fino oheftaš???
*crvenkapo* ti je još guza na mjestu  :Grin:  

Kod mene 8dnt i čekanje, samo čekanje. Nikakvih drugih simptoma nema

----------


## rozalija

slava77 garant si trudnica. :Yes:  :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## rozalija

sumskice za tebe šaljem milion ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ban uskoro objaviš  prekrasnu betu.

----------


## slava77

sumskovoce hvala...evo već sam proguglala pa ću otić kupit te vrećice dana

----------


## slava77

> slava77 garant si trudnica.


ajmeee naježila sam se odma kad sam ovo pročitala  :Heart:

----------


## slava77

evo dobila sam nalaz urina, ipak je ešerihija i to 10 na 5 CFU/ml

jel se ko kuži u ove vrijednosti?

----------


## inana

> *slava77* i ja sam napuhana, trbuh mi je pravo trudnički  a za zatvor mi pomaže Magnezij (neki u kesicama, Biolektra ili tako nešto) Kažu da opušta mišiće i olakšava...znaš...
> Bit će sve OK, ne brini. Vibram ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~
> *Prima* welocme aboard 
> *inana* laganini, ko šiša šogoricu...a da ju ti onako na fino oheftaš???
> *crvenkapo* ti je još guza na mjestu  
> 
> Kod mene 8dnt i čekanje, samo čekanje. Nikakvih drugih simptoma nema


ma ja sam ti bedak, vidim sve kaj valja i ne, i krećem od toga da su svi dobri, umjesto da mislim- svi misle samo na sebe... od onda mi je kaos u buši, i prpa me, ali eto, kao sam rekla, tu i je problem, kaj osim muža, doktora i vas, nitko niš nezna, pa ja njoj nemogu reći- gle tuko, nemoj me zamarat, imam sad važnijih briga, nego ju ja odslušam, a puna mi je pipa...a s druge strane, nemoraš ti znati kaj je nekome da je doma na bolovanju, ali ako je na bolovanju, onda ne uvališ klince na čuvanje da bi ti mogla plahutariti po gradu,...ma neću više misliti o tome....

----------


## Sumskovoce

*rozalija*  :Kiss: 
*inana* i mene sve štreca kad se nešto naljutim, pa se nastojim ne ljutit...ali eto....ponekad mi se omakne
*slava* ne kužim se u te vrijednosti, ali ti jako jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ne smeta

----------


## crvenkapica77

*inana * i kod mene nitko ne zna  ali  umjesto mene mm  lijepo  otkanta,.....stvarno radi nikog ne bi  dovela svoje mrvice u opasnost,  pa nek se ljute, sad smo posebno osjetljive  i najmanja sitnica nas moze uzrujati  ...ja sam se poslije transfera  totalno izolirala  od svijeta i  familije,  ne javljam se na telefon, ne otvaram vrata,  ne trazite me -ne zovite me, jer uvijek netko nesto trazi   aj cuvaj djecu  ,aj  me odvezi  negdje  , aj pomozi  ovo  -ono....
danas  se opet vracam  lagano među ljude   :Smile:  

sto se  tice inekcije , jeste  debela   ali  je tako  ostra  , kaze mm usla ko u sir  :Laughing:  

danas  6dpt   i nikakvih simptoma, prduckam  jedino opet   :Grin: 
 ali  meni to nista ne znaci

----------


## crvenkapica77

i kihnem jako svako malo    
pa me zaboli doli  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## inana

ja neznam više ni sama, cijeli dan me boli, imam dojam da bi najradije stavila odmah uložak, ali se bojim ak ga stavim da bu došla...zvala sam doca, on mi veli- mirujte...i tak da mirujem, laganica po doma, šetnjice, ali zadnja dva dana me tak bolilo da sam ti ja jadna morala svako oliko leć,a bol mi ista ona podmukla kao prije dve godina, kad su bili kao rudovi, maternica se stezala i pokušavala polip izbaci :Love: ti, pa me strah da nebi izbacila ove moje  :Heart:  :Heart: male podstanare...u biti, to me najviše prepalo, kaj sam prepoznala tu bol...

----------


## frka

> evo dobila sam nalaz urina, ipak je ešerihija i to 10 na 5 CFU/ml
> 
> jel se ko kuži u ove vrijednosti?


mislim da je to dosta velika vrijednost... imala sam problema s mjehurom i esherihijom do pred par godina i na tu sam vrijednost doslovce piskila krv.. u svakom slucaju je za antibiotik. ali ne brini - sve se to da rijesiti i ne vjerujem da utjece na zacece.

forumasica Pinky je imala savrsen lijek za bestije: 
u litri crnog vina kuhaš pola kila oguljenog češnjaka 10-15 min na umjerenoj vatri, dok se vino ne reducira na pola. procjediš nazad u staklenu bocu i kad se ohladi držiš u frižideru. piješ 2 jušne žlice napitka ujutro i 2 uvečer.

kad sam imala problema nisam znala za taj recept, a mene je spasio caj od zobi. to mi je preporucila jedna med. sestra jer navodno odljepljuje bakterije sa stijenke mjehura. ne sjecam se tocno recepta, ali mislim da se u 1 litri vode kratko prokuha saka zobi, odstoji neko vrijeme pa se procijedi i pije cijeli dan. ja sam pila po 2l dosta dugo i e.coli je nestala.

sretno!

----------


## slava77

frka hvala puno....već sam zapisla ovaj on pinky recept pa ga namjeravam preventivno koristit...
hvala ti za ovaj drugi recept...bas cu danas pokusat nabavit zob

----------


## mistic

Kod mene stanje nepromijenjeno, i dalje se crveni :Rolling Eyes:  ..vidim Slava da je tebi prošlo, baš mi je drago i ja vjerujem da si trudnica i da je sve super!

Ja se ne osjećam napuhano i nemam probavnih smetnji, mene jedino zna boliti kao da ću dobiti m. 

A kakve su to brevacid inekcije? Meni nisu ništa takvo spominjali...nakon transfera ništa osim utrića ne stavljam...

----------


## slava77

> Kod mene stanje nepromijenjeno, i dalje se crveni ..vidim Slava da je tebi prošlo, baš mi je drago i ja vjerujem da si trudnica i da je sve super!
> 
> Ja se ne osjećam napuhano i nemam probavnih smetnji, mene jedino zna boliti kao da ću dobiti m. 
> 
> A kakve su to brevacid inekcije? Meni nisu ništa takvo spominjali...nakon transfera ništa osim utrića ne stavljam...


ja svako 10 min trčim u wc povirit....za sad je stanje ok...
to su ti 2 inekcije, jednu primiš nakon transfera a drugu 5-6 dana iza toga...

jel tebi i dalje smeđi iscjedak ili se crveni?

----------


## ValaMala

Brevactid je štoperica, hcg injekcija i u nekim klinikama se daje poslije transfera, čini mi se treći dan, pa peti

----------


## mistic

Ma meni je na ulošku smeđkasta fleka, a kad se obrišem bude rozo crveno, naprosto me strah ići na wc....mislim da ću sutra opet napraviti test, čisto da provjerim stanje...
Imam strahovitu glavobolju i muka mi je da ne mogu ni pričati, a stalno me netko zove uff...ne znam dal da popijem lupocet...

Čini mi se da sam ja taj brevacid dobila prije punkcije.

----------


## ValaMala

Tako je, prije punkcije primaš hcg injekciju, brevactid, ovitrele... ali u neki doktori ga propisuju još i nakon transfera. Nadam se da će sve biti ok, ova tvoja glavobolja mi zvuči obećavajuće  :Smile:

----------


## amly

evo da vam se i ja peidruzim...danas mi je 8 dnt i nemam ama bas nikakvih simptoma osim (.)(.), ali to prepisujem utrogesticu.
Kakvu funkciju ima brevactid nakon transfera?

----------


## mistic

> Tako je, prije punkcije primaš hcg injekciju, brevactid, ovitrele... ali u neki doktori ga propisuju još i nakon transfera. Nadam se da će sve biti ok, ova tvoja glavobolja mi zvuči obećavajuće


Nadam se, inače imam jako česte glavobolje, ali ova danas je popračeno sa mučninom...

----------


## zlatta

pozdrav svima, meni danas 5dt, simptoma ništa osim što me boli donji dio trbuha povremeno, ali imala sam traumatičan et pa stalno si mislim da je od toga. 

na javljanje me nagnala inana jer želim reći da teško da se možemo izolirati i biti dilajla svih 14 dana, ja sam od et transfera depresivna jer je bio tako traumatičan i bolan (??) i znam da to bitno umanjuje šanse uspjeha, da sam već u klinici dok sam ležala otplakala rundu a i poslije.. a sve vrijeme pokušavam biti bar cool, i očekivati čudo...

----------


## ValaMala

*zlatta*, znam da je teško, ali pokušaj biti što pozitivnija. Sve nas primi strah nakon transfera, u tom groznom čekanju bete, no depresija samo čekanje čini gorim.

Što se tiče traumatičnog transfera, imamo tu na forumu hrpu lijepih trudnoća u cura koje su imale stvarno teške transfere. Držim ti fige za krasnu betu!

----------


## prima

> evo da vam se i ja peidruzim...danas mi je 8 dnt i nemam ama bas nikakvih simptoma osim (.)(.), ali to prepisujem utrogesticu.
> Kakvu funkciju ima brevactid nakon transfera?


"daje podršku žutom tijelu" kaže moj dr. ufura se tijelo u foru da si trudan, to je beta hcg (štoperica )samo u dosta manjoj dozi od one koju uzimamo 36 h prije punkcije. ja isto prvi put primam nakon transfera ( a 5. ivf), drago mi je uzeti i dodatne stvari koje mogu pomoći, ali mi produžuje dane čekanja do testa, to mi se nesviđa, ja sam poznata po nestrpljenju.  :Grin:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*zlatta*  :Love:  nemoj biti tužna draga, sve smo u istoj kaši, tih 14 dana jednostavno treba proć, a tvoje dobro ili loše raspoloženje ne utječe baš na uspjeh, ali utječe na "kemiju" tvojeg tijela. pokušaj otić na sunce, da malo endorfina lučiš, da si malo bolje volje, popričat s nekim tko nije u tvom "filmu" o nekim sasvim drugim temama, malo se zabavit nekom dobrom knjigom ili komedijom na TV-a. Proći će tuga  :Love: 
*prima* meni dr nije želio dat brevactid, kaže da mi ne treba (naravno da sam ga žicala  :Wink:  ) A tek sam sad konkretno skužila što je to žuto tijelo (guglala sam  :Laughing:  ) koja sam ja neupućena MPO-ovka  :Laughing:  
A već kad smo kod objašnjavanja...čemu Utrići? Da nam povećaju progesteron u tijelu? Ajde me malo obrazujte...

----------


## crvenkapica77

utrogestan = progesteron  ....meni  to definitivno treba   jer mi je  25  
ja mislim tako

----------


## prima

> *zlatta* *prima* meni dr nije želio dat brevactid, kaže da mi ne treba (naravno da sam ga žicala  ) A tek sam sad konkretno skužila što je to žuto tijelo (guglala sam  ) koja sam ja neupućena MPO-ovka  
> A već kad smo kod objašnjavanja...čemu Utrići? Da nam povećaju progesteron u tijelu? Ajde me malo obrazujte...


 ti si googlala  :Naklon: , aj sad ću i ja, ja sam lipo saslušala šta je dr rekao, i googlala koliko točno treba toj količini hcg-a da se izluči iz tijela.ponavljam se, pobornik sam testova i ranog vađenja bete  :Smile: 

utići, dobro je crvenkapica napisala, 
inače nikome ne škodi, nekima baš treba pa ga svi furaju bez iznimke

----------


## crvenkapica77

nemoze  skodit,  on je nas cuvar trudnoce     :Smile:    mada ga mrzim stavljat  i non-stop  mokre gace imam   :Laughing: 
,  vjerujem da je on  jako ,jako bitna stvar . 
ja sam ga cak  htjela koristiti  i kad nisam u postupku  , bas zbog niskog  progesterona, ali nisam

pitam se samo kako   zene  odrzavaju trudnocu  bez  folne, utrica, sa stresom , sa fizickim poslom ( moja nevjesta  okopava krompir,  vuce namjestaj  a  6tj trudna   :Rolling Eyes:  )  eto kako  one  izvuku trudnocu pitam se...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapice* ma su me nasmijale tvoje mokre gaće  :Laughing:  Ja imam novi dnevni uložak svakih par sati, trošim industrijske količine toga i naravno moraju biti snježno bijeli, da mi slučajno nešto nebi promaklo...
I sad sam guglala neki Crinone gel, i da nisam pročitala da košta 500-600 kuna odmah bi se u apoteku zaletila  :Laughing:  kao, ne šteti, samo dobro dođe....
*prima* znam kako ti je, ja sam danas mozgala da li bi se išta na uzv vidjelo (znam da nebi) pa koji je ono najosjetljiviji test, pa kad će brže moja beta...pa  se opet smirim i strpim. Da sam bila strpljiva u 1. postupku bila bih uštedila omanje jezero suza... 
a tek je 8dnt....

----------


## crvenkapica77

eto vidis  ja te   dnevne uloske  izbjegavam  ,  ponekad  ih stavim, ne volim ih zbog gljivica, onda radije mjenjam  gace  5x  dnevno, moram hitno  u shopping   :Smile: 
imam osjecaj da sve izađe van,  uvijek ima sira na gacicama.. :Laughing: ..slikovito opisano ne?

----------


## crvenkapica77

Crinone gel-  sta je to? kako se to koristi ?
skup je

----------


## Sumskovoce

eh *kapice* odi u dm i kupi si dnevne uloške bez folije ispod, od organskog pamuka. OK procuri malo..jelte sira..ali 90% ostane na njemu...
gljivice nastanu ako koristiš dn.uloške sa folijom jer ona ne propšta, već cijelu floru i faunu ostavlja u direktnom kontaktu s kožom, zadržava temperaturu jako visokom i tako pogoduje stvaranju beštija... I mene je isto mučilo, čak sam i set platnenih kupila (koji su mi btw grozni) pa sam došla do te informacije i sada mi je super  :Grin: 
.... ja sam shvatila da imam premalo gaća kad sam na utrićima  :Laughing:

----------


## ValaMala

> A već kad smo kod objašnjavanja...čemu Utrići? Da nam povećaju progesteron u tijelu? Ajde me malo obrazujte...


Kod punkcije bude oštećeno žuto tijelo i tvoj organizam ne proizvodi progesteron prirodnim putem, svakako ne u dovoljnim količinama, kako bi to bilo da se začeće dogodilo prirodno. Zato moramo uzimati utrogestane ili neki drugi oblik progesterona, da naše mrvice lijepo rastu i napreduju do negdje 12 tjedna trudnoće, kada će tu ulogu preuzeti posteljica.  :Wink:

----------


## prima

*sumskovoce* sad nisam shvatila, jesi ti nakraju dobila brevactid, ili ne? bez toga ja betu vadim 9dpt, jednom mi je bila sretna, i opet se nadam.
vidim ti potpis, nije utjeha, ali da nisi vadila ranije možda nebi ni znala za biokemijsku, a mislim da je ipak bitno i to znati.
ma naću ja sto razloga za rano vađenje bete  :Laughing:  , a dr mi sve oborio bravactidom  :Laughing: 

utrići, sramota me priznat, još se švercam oralno ( zlatta je "kriva", napisala je da kod nje traže tako, a ja sam sklona upamtiti ono šta mi paše  :Yes: )

----------


## MAJONI974

[.... ja sam shvatila da imam premalo gaća kad sam na utrićima  :Laughing: [/QUOTE]

Kunem se, i ja! Stalno tragam za novim gaćama i nikako ih dosta! Taman obučem nove gaće i sva sretna, kad one, netom nakon nove ture utrića mokre k'o nikad. Pa odakle izlazi ta tekućina, izgledaju mi poprilično mali  :Confused: 
A održavanje uložaka bijelim mi je također misija zadnjih par dana.
Nego danas, 8 dnt mi se pojavio neki blijedosmeđi iscjedak, a k tome me već treći dan šarafi u trbuhu, onako- u PMS stilu. A da stvar bude gora, do sada, u inseminacijama nikad nisam došla dočekala betu, uvijek bi m došla prije, pa sam u stanju psihoze...

----------


## crvenkapica77

*sumskovoce*  koristim  Jessa,natur,100%  bio-pamuk 

pusa vam  do sutra,cuvajte svoje mrve    :Smile: 
  ja odoh pajkit utric me ceka, zove,  moj naj  frend ovih dana :Grin:

----------


## slava77

vidim na ovoj stranici pišemo ode utrićima i mokrim sirastim gaćicama  :Laughing: 
ja ne mogu bez dnevnih, pogotovo kad radim, aj doma i moš nekako minjat gaćice....
meni se jučer popodne opet pojavia onaj smeđi iscjedak nisam više pametna

----------


## Sumskovoce

*kapice* e baš sam o tima pisala, to su i moji najdraži  :Grin:  paket od 40 komada mi traje +-10 dana  :Laughing: 
*slava77* nemoj puno oko iscjetka brinut, to niš ne znači i nema pravila.... Samo ne brini...sve će bit u najboljem redu
*MAJONI* i mene ponekad zašarafi u donjem dijelu trbuha, ali kod mene nije M jer mene pred M nikad ništa ne boli, zaboli kad dođe (i onda boli taj jedan dan). Tješim se da se maternica šifi i da se mrve smještaju. To je i tebi zbog toga  :Smile: 
*prima* nisam ne dobila Brevactid, dr me otkantao kao balavicu  :Laughing:  a danas je baš 9dnt, makar ne pada mi napamet ić na betu. Ako još jednom ugledam betu 50 mislim da će mi kosa bit u stilu Jace (a to nikako ne želim).
Baš sam danas pomislila da bih mogla u nedjelju, 12dc napravit test, pa sam se smrzla nad mogućim rezultatom i odustala. Ako ne procurim, onda sam T (nema šta drugo bit) i onda ću čekat betu. Možda kad M zaista lijepo ne dođe, napravim test. Ovaj put trtarim, bojim se ishoda (pozitivnog ili negativnog) na kućnom testu, a beta je okrutno iskrena, pa ćemo nju pričekati ovoga puta....

Vibram svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## prima

> *prima* nisam ne dobila Brevactid, dr me otkantao kao balavicu  a danas je baš 9dnt, makar ne pada mi napamet ić na betu. Ako još jednom ugledam betu 50 mislim da će mi kosa bit u stilu Jace (a to nikako ne želim).
> Baš sam danas pomislila da bih mogla u nedjelju, 12dc napravit test, pa sam se smrzla nad mogućim rezultatom i odustala. Ako ne procurim, onda sam T (nema šta drugo bit) i onda ću čekat betu. Možda kad M zaista lijepo ne dođe, napravim test. Ovaj put trtarim, bojim se ishoda (pozitivnog ili negativnog) na kućnom testu, a beta je okrutno iskrena, pa ćemo nju pričekati ovoga puta....
> 
> Vibram svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


da, svi reagiramo po prethodnom iskustvu, meni je beta 9dpt bila 24, i sve je bilo u savršenom redu, beta se dalje uredno duplala, 11dpt je bila 85 (to je ekvivalent 14dpo, i znači nije bila očekivana trocifrena), ali trudnoća je bila 100% uredna, i radilo se o samo 1 e, koji je 3 dan bio samo 4 stanični, pa se ja iz tog iskustva jednostavno nemogu bedirati zbog male bete, niti misliti da moram imati 2 blastociste da uspijem, ja _znam_ da može uspjeti i ovako.
Ti imaš drugačije iskustvo, i normalno da ne želiš opet prolaziti istu muku. ~~~~~~~ da ti beta bude 4cifrena, ono baš za reć wow!

a ja sam našla način da se istestiram ranije od preporučenih 14dpt, nabavila sam one jeftine internet testove (1.67 kn/kom), i mislim da počinjem sa testiranjem odmah nakon drugog brevactida, očekujem da ću imati pozitivan test, pa crtu koja slabi i nestaje, i ako je sve OK, kako se ponovo pojavljuje

----------


## MAJONI974

Joj Sumskovoce, riječi ti se pozlatile  :Heart: . Ja bih išla vaditi betu u subotu da sam u Zagrebu, ali krećem danas za Poreč gdje ću biti do nedjelje, tako da mislim da tamo neću imati gdje vaditi krv ( i dobiti nalaz isti dan) u subotu...
Sretno svima  :Kiss:  !

----------


## Sumskovoce

*majoni* ajmo na kafu!!!!!!!! I nemaš gdje u Poreču vadit betu  :Sad:  najbliže je u Puli....

----------


## crvenkapica77

jutro   :Smile: 
evo i mene nesto   zašarafilo u donjem dijelu trbuha  , i to par puta....
ni ja nemam ni b. od bola  prije menge

----------


## slava77

crvenkapice koji će tebi dan bit kad budeš vadila betu 12.05.?

meni samo lagani pritisak skroz dole

----------


## MAJONI974

Kvragu i to šarafljenje, poludit ću više od toga...

----------


## crvenkapica77

to mi je 14dpt
a kad je tebi 14dpt ?

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Kvragu i to šarafljenje, poludit ću više od toga...


zasto  ?  ja bas uzivam    :Smile:   nesto se dobro  događa    :Smile:

----------


## slava77

meni je u nedilju...da čekam ponediljak il da vadim betu u subotu pitanje je sad

----------


## MAJONI974

> zasto ? ja bas uzivam  nesto se dobro događa


Zato što mi je gotovo isti osjećaj kao i svaki drugi ciklus kad nisam u postupku. A da me ništa ne boli, to bi već bila neka promjena u odnosu uobičajenu bol pred m ...
Prije, dok sam bila mlađa, nije me boljelo pred m, nego samo kad dobijem, onda je unatrag par godina počela ta gnjavaža koja onda traje danima...
Šta ćeš, stari se

----------


## metkovk@

MAJONI974 tako sam i ja rekla kad me ne bude bolio stomak to ce biti to  :Very Happy: mada sam ja sigurna da smo mi i sada buduce trudnice  :Klap: ma ja cu tako da mislim sve dok mi se ne dokaze suprotno i super mi je  :Zaljubljen: kad stomak boli ja ga pogladim i kazem hajde mamina mrvice ljepo se smijestite  :Grin: sve vas ljubim i grlim :Love:

----------


## inana

> zasto  ?  ja bas uzivam     nesto se dobro  događa


šerafljenje? kak to misliš šarafljenje?meni je full ko pred mengu od prvog dana...pa sa bojim...

----------


## inana

cure, betu mogu izvaditi u svakom domu zdravlja ili samo u bolnici?

----------


## crvenkapica77

mislim  da ne mozes inana

ja sam pocela bit  zivcana, nervozna, pravi pms....i jos jedan dan prođe  hdB

----------


## slava77

evo mene...još jedan dan i dan D nastupa...presta je smeđi iscjedak i prestala je ona lagana bol kao kad dobijem mengu...jučer sam iza ručka zaspala ka klada, muž me zva na mobitel 6 puta kojeg ja uopće nisam čula  :Embarassed: , koliko sam čitala pospanost je jedan od simptoma... :Klap:  imam neko full dobar osjećaj, ne znam zašto.....samo da me osjećaj ne vara  :Heart:

----------


## amly

evo i moga up datea.....upravo je krenulo crvenilo  :Sad: mislim da nije implatacijsko bas je crveno....i ovaj put nista.

slava77 ~~~~~~~~~~~za +

----------


## crvenkapica77

slava  jeli sutra radis betu ?

----------


## slava77

> evo i moga up datea.....upravo je krenulo crvenilo mislim da nije implatacijsko bas je crveno....i ovaj put nista.
> 
> slava77 ~~~~~~~~~~~za +


 i meni je bilo crvenkasto u jednom navratu...ima jos nade ~~~~~~~~~~~~



> slava  jeli sutra radis betu ?


je je zvala sam analizu rade sutra...ajme ko ce taj nalaz docekat

----------


## slava77

da vas pitam....jel bi ja mogla usisavat kucu i brisat pod sa viledom, pa mislim da to nije nesta strasno....il da jos malo muza maltretiram :Cool:

----------


## inana

> da vas pitam....jel bi ja mogla usisavat kucu i brisat pod sa viledom, pa mislim da to nije nesta strasno....il da jos malo muza maltretiram


meni živci rade pa rifljam terasu od 50m2, sam da mi vrijeme prođe...ali onak, laganini, bapski...mic po mic...terasa se blista, jer ja čistim ko forenzičar, ali vrijeme ni mrdac...

----------


## slava77

daj majketi dođi i do mene pa oribaj i moju...platit ću ti, napravit kavu, kolače, šta god oćeš :Saint:

----------


## inana

> daj majketi dođi i do mene pa oribaj i moju...platit ću ti, napravit kavu, kolače, šta god oćeš


hehehe, kaj misliš da si prva koja nudi?joooj, ali ja sam ti Antun-tun, u mene ti je neobičan um...i ja sve na svoj način radim...možda u prvi mah izgleda kompliciran, ali veli mm da bi dobro došla Horaciju u CSY Miami...da nije tužno bilo bi smješno...

----------


## slava77

ahhahaha  :Laughing: 

ma sta je sa ovim forumom jutros...

i koja bi veličina bete bila zadovoljavajuća za mene sutra 13dnt, vraćena su mi 3 embrija 3 dan?

----------


## inana

13 dnt je znači 17dno, to znači da bi prosječna vrijednost bila 132...

----------


## inana

> ahhahaha 
> 
> ma sta je sa ovim forumom jutros...
> 
> i koja bi veličina bete bila zadovoljavajuća za mene sutra 13dnt, vraćena su mi 3 embrija 3 dan?


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=148&Show=507

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja jos uvijek nista ne radim,tipa usisavanje, brisanje poda,  pranje vesa,  itd... osim sto kuham rucak,tu i tamo obrisem prasinu  u prolazu  :Smile: 
ali ni ne lezim vec  3 dana nikako,  mozda grijesim ali jednostavno ne mogu  lezat...
znaci  sjedim na laptopu,  pa  se prebacim gledat tv, pa prosetam po kuci, pa izađem vanka, uglavnom sjedim
meni je tako dopiz****    zanima me  jesam ili nisam  t. 
da se  bacim na posao,  htjela bi sadit cvijece

----------


## crvenkapica77

slava   kakvi su ti ono bili  embriji ? koliko stanicni?

----------


## slava77

1 osmostanični a druga dva lošija od njega

----------


## inna28

Cure,imam pitanje.Danas mi je 8 dpt i nemam nikakve simptome,čak me ni cice ne bole...ponekad me malo zaboli u donjem dijelu leđa i to je to.Jel moram imati neke simptome?Zadnji put sam imala pa me danas uhvatio neki bed,sva sam neka jadna...

Svima vama koje ovih dana vadite betu želim svu sreću ovog svijeta

----------


## sissy75

evo i mene dok još nisam pojela kompjuter. Danas je 13dnt a betu neću vadit do ponediljka a tko će ostat živ do tad. Nisam htjela kupovat test jer imam predrasude tj. nenogu ih smislit. Kad god sam se nadala da sam trudna i napravila test :Evil or Very Mad: nula bodova a sad isto žalim da ga ne uze jer ću poluuudit. Sretno slava sutra,to su uskršnji embriji :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## sissy75

> slava   kakvi su ti ono bili  embriji ? koliko stanicni?


meni je vračen 4stanični pa ne gajim neke velike nade iako mislim da su bolji uvjeti za razvoj u mojoj bušici nego u tamo nekom hladnom labu

----------


## mistic

Moj + naglo se pretvorio u -  :Crying or Very sad:  Prije dva dana sam dobila m. tako da se vračam na početak...
Svima vam želim veliku betu i držim fige da sve bude u najboljem redu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

mistic    :Sad: 

 :Love: ....lose krenulo, prvo inana pa  ti ,  nadam se da ce slava  sutra javit   dobre  vijesti  
drzite  se cure    :Love:

----------


## inana

> mistic   
> 
> ....lose krenulo, prvo inana pa  ti ,  nadam se da ce slava  sutra javit   dobre  vijesti  
> drzite  se cure


bit će bolje...nije fer, ali to nama nije ništa novo...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*inana*  :Love:  žao mi je draga, nemam riječi da te utješim...drži se!
*mistic*  :Love:  
*slava77* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za krasnu betu!
Curke moje nemojte se bedirat sa brojem stanica embrija, to nema baš puno veze. Najbolje je sjetit se suborke *mare* kojoj je u Mariboru vraćena blastica i ništa, a u Zg dvodnevni embrio koji je sad pravi junak u maminoj buši, negdje u 16. tjednu. Pravila nema...

Kod mene 11dnt i čekanje...tko čeka, dočeka....

----------


## metkovk@

inana i mistic  drage drzi te se sutra je novi dan,a on donosi sunce bit ce mo mi mame dace dragi Bog on voli hrabre i uporne ,a ako to nismo mi onda odgovor ne znam :Love: .Slave77 za ogromnu ß vibram i navijam~~~~~~~~~~ :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajde slave   , ajde   javi    :Smile:  
grizem nokte   ...

----------


## crvenkapica77

jao metkovk@   potpisa ti    :Sad:  
i tebe   Bog treba  nagradit  vise....nije fer

----------


## tikki

Evo cure i mene napokon na ovom podforumu. 

Danas su mi vraćena 3 trodnevna zametka. Dva su dobra, a jedan je loš, kako kaže biologica. Nisu mi rekli koliko stanica imaju... ali nadam se da će im se svidjeti kod mame i da će odlučiti ostati.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno  tikki  !!!
to ti je  prvi IVF  ?

----------


## slava77

test jutros pokaza dvi identične crtice, beta 326.....ja u šoku, muž u još većem...još nismo svjesni šta nam se događa....ne virujem u ništa dok ne odem kod dotura...ko će tek to dočekat....
curke moje hvala vam na potpori i svima vama želim upravo ovakav post šta prije  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ajme   ludilo,  jeeeeeeeeeeeeee   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
cestitam  slava !!

hocu i ja tako   :Smile:

----------


## prima

*slave77* čestitam! to je rađa!


*tikki* provjeri otpusno pismo. obično tamo piše koliko st.

----------


## tikki

> sretno  tikki  !!!
> to ti je  prvi IVF  ?


je, crvenkapica, ovo je prvi  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo cure i mene napokon na ovom podforumu. 
> 
> Danas su mi vraćena 3 trodnevna zametka. Dva su dobra, a jedan je loš, kako kaže biologica. Nisu mi rekli koliko stanica imaju... ali nadam se da će im se svidjeti kod mame i da će odlučiti ostati.


~~~~~~~~~~ da se čvrsto prime i ostanu!




> test jutros pokaza dvi identične crtice, beta 326.....ja u šoku, muž u još većem...još nismo svjesni šta nam se događa....ne virujem u ništa dok ne odem kod dotura...ko će tek to dočekat....
> curke moje hvala vam na potpori i svima vama želim upravo ovakav post šta prije


Čestitam! Prekrasna beta!

----------


## tikki

Prima, i ja se nadam da će pisati na otpusnom pismu, danas ga nismo dobili (jer je subota) pa ćemo u ponedjeljak vidjeti. Uglavnom, zamolit ću MM da pita, ako ne piše u otpusnom pismu, sigurno ima u mom kartonu.

Slava čestitke!!!!

----------


## slava77

jooj hvala curke, sve vas ljubim  :Heart: 
crvenkapice ti si sljedeća  :Smile: 

tikki sritno ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Slava*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  *ČESTITAM OD*  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## rozalija

slava čestitam od  :Heart:  na prekrasnoj beti. :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## metkovk@

Slave77 jesam ti rekla da si buduca trudnica ma cestitam jeeeeeeeee :Very Happy: ajmo crvekapice sada si ti na redu :Love:  pa bi onda mogla brate i ja :Grin:  joj sto volim kad ostajete trudne,ja nikakvih simptoma,stomak boli bas kao pred M  :Evil or Very Mad:  ali ipak sam sretna Slave77 eto ti DUJE  :Saint:

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja juce i danas  uopce apetita nemam, nista 
jutros  mi moj parfem zasmrdio, i  onda  parfem od moje nevjeste , nikad mi parfemi nisu smetali...
pospana sam cijeli dan ,
bubuljice su  se pojavile  a  to moze biti i pms,
mokrim cesto, preko noci   pogotovo  
sta god to znacilo  , eto....ja se nadam  ...a mozda  sam samo u  prokletom  pms-u  :Rolling Eyes: 
danas  9dpt

----------


## MASLINA1973

Slava, čestitam!!!!
Tikki, držim fige da se mrvice zadrže i da to bude jedna lijepa, školska trudnoća.

I jedno pitanje jer sam unaprijed u strahu od vikenda - rade li dr. punkciju i transfer preko vikenda?
Naime, jedan mi je AIH propao zbog vikenda (prošla ovulacija, ali već sam o tome pisala da neću opet gnjaviti), a jedan je ranije napravljen, također zbog vikenda. 

Grozim se scenarija u kojem js "ostare" preko vikenda...

----------


## prima

*MASLINA1973* da, rade vikendom, nema odgode.

----------


## crvenkapica77

smeđe je krenulo    :Sad:  
10dpt

----------


## Mia Lilly

> smeđe je krenulo  
> 10dpt


Ali nije crveno!
Još malo do bete.
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sumskovoce

meni danas 12dnt i nema nicega osim straha...a valjda cu se uspjet smirit nekako...

----------


## Pinky

> Slava, čestitam!!!!
> Tikki, držim fige da se mrvice zadrže i da to bude jedna lijepa, školska trudnoća.
> 
> I jedno pitanje jer sam unaprijed u strahu od vikenda - rade li dr. punkciju i transfer preko vikenda?
> Naime, jedan mi je AIH propao zbog vikenda (prošla ovulacija, ali već sam o tome pisala da neću opet gnjaviti), a jedan je ranije napravljen, također zbog vikenda. 
> 
> Grozim se scenarija u kojem js "ostare" preko vikenda...


vjerovala ili ne, od 8 postupaka samo mi 1 nije bio za vikend.
zvali su me: evo one vikend žene lol
ako si u cita,nema nikakve veze. moj dobitni transfer je bio u nedilju.

slave bravo!!!!!!!!!!!!! super beta!!!!

kapice, i ja sam 9.dpt imala smeđe brljavljenje - implantacija.

svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjeh!

----------


## slava77

> smeđe je krenulo    
> 10dpt


tako je i meni  :Klap:   točno 10 dan, pa je stalo popodne...pa je još malo nastavilo 11dnt popodne i stalo.....ajmeeeee  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## sissy75

Slave čestitke od srca :Klap:  :Klap: 
 Meni 15dnt nisam htjela radit test čisto iz obijesti a sutra vađenje bete, jučer svijetlo smeđi iscjedak nešto malo a sad pitanje - pošto je to 15dnt ili 32dc ima li smisla nadat se pošto menge nemaaaa
heeeelp!!1

----------


## mistic

Slava čestitam :Very Happy: 
tikki sretno ~~~~~~~~~~ 
crvenkapice bit će sve u redu ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slava77

> Slave čestitke od srca
>  Meni 15dnt nisam htjela radit test čisto iz obijesti a sutra vađenje bete, jučer svijetlo smeđi iscjedak nešto malo a sad pitanje - pošto je to 15dnt ili 32dc ima li smisla nadat se pošto menge nemaaaa
> heeeelp!!1


hvala cure od srca  :Heart: 

pa naravno da ima smisla nadat se....meni je već 11dnt i to popodne test pokaza jako svijetlu drugu crticu....nisam mogla virovat šta vidim pa sam 12dnt isprobala čak 4 različita testa i svaki je potvrdio trudnoću....ajme kako možeš izdržat da ne piškiš test, svaka ti čast....držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

hvala na  poz. komentarima cure  ali  svaki put kad je bilo smeđe  , dođe  i menga i  neg. beta  :Sad:  i uvijek  u isto vrijeme, 10dpt  krene malkice smeđe   itd.
tako da  se nikako  ne nadam  i sva sam  nikakva, ne vjerujem u implantaciju 10pt  kod mene  i gotovo, mada je slave i kod tebe  bilo tako  ja  ne mogu mislit  pozitivno  .  sike su vec ispuhane  a to  nije dobro  ....

----------


## sissy75

> hvala na  poz. komentarima cure  ali  svaki put kad je bilo smeđe  , dođe  i menga i  neg. beta  i uvijek  u isto vrijeme, 10dpt  krene malkice smeđe   itd.
> tako da  se nikako  ne nadam  i sva sam  nikakva, ne vjerujem u implantaciju 10pt  kod mene  i gotovo, mada je slave i kod tebe  bilo tako  ja  ne mogu mislit  pozitivno  .  sike su vec ispuhane  a to  nije dobro  ....


Nema crnih misli kapice samo pozitivaaa i dobre vibricee, sjetim se svoje prve trudnoće(missed ab u 11t) prvi znak je bio taj smeđi iscjedak a bio je tako obilan da sam se uplašila a eto bila trudnoća.
Hvala Slava na utjesi a imam neku averziju na te testove jer su uvik bili negativni kad sam se nadala i tako san odlučila da neću imat posla s njima :Cool:  zato sad neznam šta bi od sebe i ludila. Sutra beta i amen

----------


## ValaMala

*sissy*, meni to jako miriši na trudnoću kod tebe!  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*sissy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart: 
*crvenkapice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 da se povuče i beta bude prekrasna!
Ja sam danas cijeli dan puna briga, cijelo vrijeme se bojim da će doć M (danas 29dc, a inače su mi ciklusi redoviti na 29dc) i plakala sam kao kišna godina prije... Nije me ni super vesel film oraspoložio. I sad sam negdje između dtraha i brige, makar nemam baš razloga, jer nema brljavljenja nikakvog, pomalo pogoji grč kao M (ali da je to bila M bila bi procurila još jutros nakon 1. grča). Baš sam se veselila kako sam u ovom postupku cool i smirena, kad danas drama  :Sad:  
Nadam se da me loša volja pere zbog promjene vremena.... A o testu me strah ni razmišljati, a kamoli otić ga kupiti u apoteku...
Cure, hrabro mi budite, nije nam lako to čekanje...

----------


## crvenkapica77

smeđe je sve vise i vise   :Sad: 
samo sam htjela  ici u miru 12.5  betu vadit  i  ne da mi se,nisam ni to zasluzila  :Sad: 
nemam srece...
  morat cu  je vadit ranije  , ja bi i sutra isla ali  nemam  uputnicu

----------


## sissy75

Samo mirno Kapice i u mene smeđitis još ali još se ne dam bedari, malo sam se izgrmila na ovog svog čisto onako reda radi i sad mi je bolje  :Smile: 
znam da nečemu dobrom služe ovi muški. Plakala i ja al se više ne sječam zbog čega u svakom slučaju dobro se malo ispuhat. 
Vala ajme da si bar u pravu,neznam kako ću zaspat noćas a čekanje do nalaza isto,ima da svisnem. Cure samo hrabro!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*kapice i sissy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## sissy75

a šumice evo i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jer su ove tvoje bile jaaako dobre
već se smješkam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

> *kapice i sissy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!


veliki X na ovo. Držte se cure  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Ajme, sad mi dođe da vam se pridružim u strahovanju jer sam sigurna da ste TTTTTTrudne, pa poželim da vam budem u koži  :Smile:  
*Sissy* sumnjiva si mi!
*Sumskica* bravo za hrabrost i betu za 8 dana (ja ne bi izdržala!)  :Shock: 
*Crvenkapice*, ajde nek ti je samo neki mali zez od hematomića koji je skužio da se mora maknuti kako bi bebica nesmetano rasla! 
Go ß go!

----------


## metkovk@

crvenkapice nema negativni misli samo pozitiva mi smo trudne dok beta ne kaze suprotno nemoj nesto oplakivat ,a da nisi sigurna da je gotovo od  :Heart: ti zelim ogromnu betu isto kao i sissy i sumskovoce cure mi smo sad trudne ,a imat cemo vremena kad plakat nadam se od srece ovako :Laughing:

----------


## sissy75

tako se osjećam da bi se najradije zvekla tavom po glavi pa da se fino probudim sutra oko 13h s nalazom u ruci. 
Hvala cure na podršci jer je ovo pakao iščekivanja. Svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja vjerujem u cuda  kad se drugima događaju 
ali    da ce se meni desit  cudo  i  ovo zavrsit na dobro ne vjerujem, i  krv  crvena je tu   :Sad: 
mi jednostavno nikad roditelji  bit  necemo   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Crvenkapica77, nemoj tako ni pisati ni misliti. Znam da ti je teško i da je nakon toliko pokušaja svaka malodušnost itekako opravdana,a li sigurna sam da si u dobrim rukama i da će dr. P osmisliti put do vašega cilje. Drži se, draga.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Ima li itko iskustva (ili zna za takav primjer) s transferom u nedjelju na SD?

----------


## Sumskovoce

kapice, sissy, tikki, metkovka, suborke drage, ja sam danas gorko plakala i samo sam molila da se te tuge sjetim kad dodje sreca. Sve cemo se uvijek sjecat ovih suza,pogotovo kad radosnice dodju.

----------


## Sumskovoce

undefined

----------


## Mia Lilly

Crvenkapice kakvo je danas stanje?

----------


## MAJONI974

Drage moje, na ekranu gledam nalaz od jutros gdje piše 454 IU/L!

Nisam nikad mislila da ću ovo napisati ... u stanju šoka sam  :Heart: 
Sretno svima

----------


## mare41

Majoni, prekrasna beta, čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeeee (i čestitke i Vili ekipi) :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
(javi na Odbrojavanju, pliz, ipak je tamo službena tema za čestitanja)

----------


## mia74

*MAJONI974*,prekrasne vijesti i prekrasna beta :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam  :Klap: !!!!!!!!

Čestitke i dr.R. i biologu P.!!!!!

----------


## MAJONI974

> *MAJONI974*,prekrasne vijesti i prekrasna beta
> 
> Čestitam !!!!!!!!
> 
> Čestitke i dr.R. i biologu P.!!!!!


Hvala ti draga moja suborko još iz Vinogradske  :Wink: 
Naravno, doktoru R. i biologu P. mogu zahvaliti za ovaj uspjeh !

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MAJONI* ČESTITAM!!!  :Very Happy:  ako napišem - Znala sam - bit će isfucano, ali ja sam stvrano znala da će sve bit u najboljem redu!!!!  :Very Happy:  Jako sam sretna ovom tvojom brojčicom!!! 
*Crvenkapice* kako si draga? Javi se!
*sissy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## kia

Slava i Majoni čestitke  :Klap: 

Crvenkapice  :Love:  nemoj tako znam da je teško ali nema predaje znaš da smo mi ko Phoenix iz pepela se dižemo i ponovno u akciju  :Love:  - nema predaje

----------


## crvenkapica77

jutro

cestitke  majoni  !!
jutros sam napravila test  11dpt, koji je pokazao jednu  glupu  crticu, od jutros nema  niceg na ulosku   , betu radim sutra
luda sam  skroz  , lakse bi mi bilo  da imam neki plan za u budice  ali nemam  , imam te 2  zaleđene js na citu  dali probat to ,kolike su sanse?  premale...

----------


## MAJONI974

Crvenkapice hvala i ne daj se! Kia, hvala ti
Šumskovoće draga, hvala! Držim fige i čekam s nestrpljenjem vijesti od tebe. Nekoliko ljudi iz moje bliže okoline mi je reklo da ima dobar osjećaj i tad mi je to čak išlo na živce, jer sam dosta praznovjerna...
I da, ne smijem zaboraviti Sissy, sretno danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inna28

Slava i Majoni čestitam na lijepoj beti!!!!!

Crvenkapice,drži se nije još sve gotovo.Meni je isto 11dpt i nemam nikakvih simptoma tako da se ni ja ne nadam uspjehu.Betu vadim u srijedu.Glavu gore i idemo dalje kako god bilo.Jednom se mora sva ova muka isplatiti,ali treba biti strpljiv

----------


## metkovk@

MAJONI974 cestitam draga :Very Happy: ,tebe je ono ko bolio stomak kao da ces dobi meni danas 10dp nikakvi simptomi osim bolova stomaka,crvenkapice duso  :Love: ne daj se znam ja kako ti je, znam ja da ti se sada svijet srusio, da si kao otok sama,ali vjeruj , mi smo tako jake da smo vrijedne divljenja nasi muzevi to jako dobro znaju i njima je tesko, zato glavu gore obrisi suze zagrli muza, malo odmori ,i idi po svoje dvi mrvice vjeruj mi i tebe ce dotaknit cudo majcinstva, ja vjerujem  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapice* još jednom da te zagrlim  :Love:  
*prima* šta ima kod tebe? 
*inna28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Kod mene 13dnt i osim laganog grčenja u donjem dijelu trbuha ništa... (.)(.) su ponekad bolne, poneka ne, nisu tko zna što napuhnute (inače su mi minijaturne...)  desni me bole - to je nekako najveća smetnja koju osjećam i naravno jučerašnja plačljivost se nikud nije makla...

----------


## metkovk@

*sissy* za ogromnu ß~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAJONI974

> MAJONI974 cestitam draga,tebe je ono ko bolio stomak kao da ces dobi meni danas 10dp nikakvi simptomi osim bolova stomaka,


da, da, prije tjedan dana je počelo i užasno me je to mučilo
Hvala ti draga na čestitkama

----------


## inna28

> da, da, prije tjedan dana je počelo i užasno me je to mučilo
> Hvala ti draga na čestitkama


Čestitam ti još jednom :Smile: .Jesi imala još kakvih simptoma osim što te bolio stomak?

----------


## MAJONI974

Hvala! Imala sam iscjedak, prvo malo smeđi pa rozi , ali u vrlo maloj količini, 9 dnt
Svega je tu bilo, od povišene temperature ( što pripisujem utrićima), boli u leđima ( ali to me i inače muči)...

----------


## slava77

majoni čestitke  :Klap: 

crvenkapice srećo nije još sve propalo....samo hrabro i strpljivo....ugledat ćeš i ti svoju drugu crticu  :Heart:

----------


## niki71

Molim ako je tko upućen,

Nekoliko sati nakon embriotransfera počela sam dole osjećat lagano grčenje (slično PMS) i imala sam smeđi iscjedak. Bojim se da je odbacivanje ploda?...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*niki* ma neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, pročitaj samo tu na odbrojavanju koje su sve simptome cure imale...nikakvo izbacivanje ploda....

----------


## milivoj73

niki to najviše sliči implantaciji  :Smile: 
sretno...

----------


## niki71

hvala šumskovoće, ali ovo je bilo netom nakon transfera, simptomi - kako kome (pms, napetost, probadanje ) počinju kasnije, ne baš na dan transfera...

----------


## tikki

*niki*, možda su ti prilikom transfera zagrebli koju žilicu ili nešto? I aqko je smeđa krv, moguće da je još od punkcije zaostala, pa kad su ti umetnuli ono za širenje je sad to jednostavno iskapalo van. Neke žene i nakon običnog gin. pregleda imaju takvo mrljanje- niša strašno. A što se grčeva tiće, imala sam ih i ja nakon transfera, mislim da je to normalno. Sumnjam da je odbacivanje ploda, jer još nije ni vrijeme implantacije.  :Smile:  Sretno! I javi nam se s novostima.

----------


## sissy75

:Heart:  :Heart: Majoni čestitke od srca!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Nebi sad htjela kvarit atmosferu ali ja sam svoje jutros otplakala, šmrcnila i spremam se za novi pokušaj krajem 8mj.
Nakon spontanog obećala sam sebi da ne uzimam k srcu to sve ali eto ipak sam se dobro isplakala a mužek je potpora i po tako da će sad bit sto posto prirodna nakon sve ove drame haha
cure glavu gore i hrabro naprijed!!!

----------


## prima

*MAJONI974* čestitam!
*sissy75* zašto? jesi vadila betu?

----------


## Sumskovoce

sissy draga,sto je bilo?

----------


## slava77

jel se smiju koristit one acidosalus vaginalete i lactogyn tablete u trudnoći?

----------


## Mojca

Slava, meni je u tako ranoj trudoći dokrorica branila uzimanje Acidosalus vaginaleta, ali ne i Lactogyn tableta. Možeš koristiti Nistatin mast, ali samo izvana...

----------


## slava77

crvenkapice kakvo je stanje....ima li kakvih novosti :moli:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapice* za iznenađujuću betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ please javi nam rezultate
*niki* jesi bolje danas? Da li se smirilo?

----------


## sissy75

> sissy draga,sto je bilo?


Vadila sam betu jučer i ništa. 1.2 ma koji im je to rezultat??? Vidila sam tu brojku kod još tri cure a zanimljivo svi simptomi koje sam imala su netragom nestali kad sam vidila nalaz, šta je psiha...
Dobro sam danas bolje nego jučer a gore nego sutra :Rolling Eyes: 
moj pasonja mi je velika utjeha,malo maženja i sve zaboraviš a mužek je pravi tipo pozitivo :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*sissy*  :Love:  ma kako mi je žao, ne mogu ti opisati  :Sad:  nema te riječi utjehe koja bi sad pomogla. Drži se, grli muža i pasonju...sve će doć na svoje, treba vremena...

Ja si ga sve mislim šta je samnom, danas 14dnt, nema M, ima samo povremeno grčenje isto kao menstrualni bolovi, a nema ni trunke ni smeđeg ni crvenog (hvala Bogu) malo mi je trbuh napuhnut, (.)(.) su još napuhnute i osjetljive. I dalje se bojim testa i uživam u neznanju, u mojoj PUPO kojoj će odgovor doći najvjerojatnije ovog petka, radije nego slijedećeg ponedjeljka. Već sam se počela potiho nadati jer je M izostala, ali nisam sigurna da li je moguće da utrići sprečavaju M i da je beta negativna? Srce mi lupa cijeli dan...

----------


## metkovk@

*sissy* draga :Zaljubljen:  samo hrabro drzi se  :Love: idemo dalje

----------


## tikki

*sissy* jako mi je žao  :Love:  drži se hrabro, zagrli muža, pesonju... odplaći i skupi snage za nove pothvate. Pusa!

*šumskica*, koliko sam skužila neke cure dobiju M preko utrića, druge ne... ali ja se od srca, naiskrenije nadam i vjerujem da tvoja neće doći još 2 godine  :Smile:  Kaj onda navijamo za petak?  :Wink:

----------


## slava77

sissy žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 

ajme sumsko voce kako mozes izdrzat...svaka ti cast....i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu....
ja popodne idem vadit betu opet....samo da se lipo dupla daj Bože

----------


## inana

> *sissy*  ma kako mi je žao, ne mogu ti opisati  nema te riječi utjehe koja bi sad pomogla. Drži se, grli muža i pasonju...sve će doć na svoje, treba vremena...
> 
> Ja si ga sve mislim šta je samnom, danas 14dnt, nema M, ima samo povremeno grčenje isto kao menstrualni bolovi, a nema ni trunke ni smeđeg ni crvenog (hvala Bogu) malo mi je trbuh napuhnut, (.)(.) su još napuhnute i osjetljive. I dalje se bojim testa i uživam u neznanju, u mojoj PUPO kojoj će odgovor doći najvjerojatnije ovog petka, radije nego slijedećeg ponedjeljka. Već sam se počela potiho nadati jer je M izostala, ali nisam sigurna da li je moguće da utrići sprečavaju M i da je beta negativna? Srce mi lupa cijeli dan...


ja te čitam i ne vjerujem... ili sam ja preslaba i preznatiželjna, ili ti imaš konjske živce... 14 dnt i još čekaš... mene zanima živo tvoj nalaz, i dok razmišljam i čekam tebe, zaboravim na svoje jade... ja nemrem dočekati, a ti fino mirna... a neka si, zato ćeš biti nagrađena! ; ) :Heart:

----------


## MAJONI974

Slava ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje, mene čeka sutra ujutro vađenje bete...
Šumsko, drži se, nije lako toliko čekati betu 
Sissy  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*inana, slava* ma nisam baš mirna, srce mi lupa kao blesavo, svako malo mislim na male mrve, kako su one sad, da li im je dobro, kako me to grči, kako me ponekad stijenka maternice štipka i boli... Najgore mi je bilo 12dnt, kad je bio 29 dan ciklusa (mojih nemilosrdno točnih ciklusa) i kako je tada izostala (a to sam tako dugo sanjala da ni same ne znate koliko). Pa se sjetim kako je doc rekao da neka se strpim, jer će mi narednih 9 mjeseci nakon transfera biti obilježeni čekanjem i strpljenjem, pa protrnem od straha nad pomisli na negativan test. MM me ohrabruje da čekamo, da nitko ne može saznati ranije, da se nedajbože opet ne dogodi scenarij iz prvog postupka (gdje sam u naletu nestrpljenja napravila test i betu već na 12dnt i nažalost doživjela biokemijsku) Za tu biokemijsku nebismo znali da nisam forsala test tako rano i betu tako rano.
Pa mi se upali nada, koja velika nada, kad se sjetim da bi možda moglo biti uspješno, da su možda mrve postale bebice koje sada neumorno proizvode taj tako željeni hormon trudnoće... I najradije bih plakala, opet, jer me svako malo tjera na suze... ali još malo, još samo malo i sve ćemo znati....

*slava* od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za savršeno poduplanu betu!!!
*inana* grlim te draga moja  :Love:   onako jako i od srca

----------


## crvenkapica77

moja beta   6.3    
na sta ovo lici? niti smrdi niti mirise  :Rolling Eyes: 
sta cu sada  ?

----------


## inana

:Zaljubljen: ti mene grliš, a ja opet cmizdrim...e voćkica moja... ne se bojati... to kaj te žulja i mući su samo uvod u divne vrućine koje ćeš provoditi s bebekima, koji će te fino grijati cijeeeelo ljeto, hehehehe... zeku na stranu, mislim na tebe jako, jako, i za sve navijam, ali ima vas par koje mi se motate po cijele dane po glavi, stalno vodim neku brigu, jel ovoj nalaz dobar, jesu onoj ljekovi stigli, jel moju dragu bubaju pikice, jel onoj stigao ljekić, koliko smo stanica dobili tu i tam. stalno si mislim, i stalno navijam, i velim, za sve navijam da uspiju, ali vas par se gurate samnom u mojim molitvama... :Heart:

----------


## inana

> moja beta   6.3    
> na sta ovo lici? niti smrdi niti mirise 
> sta cu sada  ?


koji dan?

----------


## Sumskovoce

> moja beta   6.3    
> na sta ovo lici? niti smrdi niti mirise 
> sta cu sada  ?


 *crvenkapice* nema druge nego ponovit betu za dva dana...ne mogu smislit ništa pametnije.... možda se ipak sve u dobro pretvori  :Heart:  ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jako jako!

*inana* evo opet i ja plačem, hvala ti draga, hvala  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

12dpt   
ma  koja igra zivaca.....jel imao  tko ovako nisku betu??

----------


## inana

nisam ti pametna uopće...a da nazoveš doca pa pitaš?ak nemreš MPO nazvat, nazovi svog soc, netko bu pametniji...sa mojom malom ne- betom, ovo mi je mrak, ali opet... mislim da bi trebala biti prek 17, tak sam čitala... daj nazovi, to je par min posla...

----------


## inana

> moja beta   6.3    
> na sta ovo lici? niti smrdi niti mirise 
> sta cu sada  ?


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=148&Show=507

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapice* vidi ovaj link http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single  po ovome ima šanse, samo se treba strpit i pričekat da se beta lijepo podupla. Jako ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

*crvenkapice* jako ti ~~~~~~~~~~~ da se podupla i da sve izađe na dobro. Kako šumskica kaže, sad se samo treba dva dana strpiti... 

*inana* tako si lijep post napisala da si i mene rasplakala  :Love:

----------


## inana

punkcija ti je bila 25.4. znači da si danas 15dno, znači da rat još traje, a i bitka!...vidiš koji psiho, kad pratim ovulacije curama... postale smo ko stari bračni parovi, sve znamo jedne o drugima...

----------


## ValaMala

> ti mene grliš, a ja opet cmizdrim...e voćkica moja... ne se bojati... to kaj te žulja i mući su samo uvod u divne vrućine koje ćeš provoditi s bebekima, koji će te fino grijati cijeeeelo ljeto, hehehehe... zeku na stranu, mislim na tebe jako, jako, i za sve navijam, ali ima vas par koje mi se motate po cijele dane po glavi, stalno vodim neku brigu, jel ovoj nalaz dobar, jesu onoj ljekovi stigli, jel moju dragu bubaju pikice, jel onoj stigao ljekić, koliko smo stanica dobili tu i tam. stalno si mislim, i stalno navijam, i velim, za sve navijam da uspiju, ali vas par se gurate samnom u mojim molitvama...


Ma ti si moje sunašce, draga, baš sam tako i ja za tebe navijala i stalno mislila... Uskoro će i tebi zasjati najdivnija radost!

----------


## ValaMala

*crvenkapica*, baš kako su cure rekle, ponoviti betu, nema druge. Sad ide igra živaca, no ja se nadam da će se lijepo duplati i sve biti u redu! Svakako pokušaj doći do svog mpo dr., on će ti najbolje reći

----------


## crvenkapica77

zvala dr. P
ni njemu se ne sviđa beta...ali  je rekao da je ponovim  za 2 dana  
a sta da sad radim?  da mirujem kao na pocetku  ili? 
kolika bi trebala biti   u cetvrtak  ?

----------


## inana

> Ma ti si moje sunašce, draga, baš sam tako i ja za tebe navijala i stalno mislila... Uskoro će i tebi zasjati najdivnija radost!


 eto i moje heroine, prepoznala se! :Zaljubljen:  da draga, ja odplakala, dobro, lažem, cmizdrim ja još, ali... bila jučer gore, dobila broj, mislim da milijardu i neki :Rolling Eyes:  i od ponedjeljka folikulometrije... znam da su šanse šepave, a sreća i ja si nismo baš...ali zato nada umire posljednja... :Grin:  pazi mi se, nemoj da čujem da v deželi probleme radiš! e da te pitam, kad si već tam... doneseš i meni nekaj iz dežele? :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## inana

> zvala dr. P
> ni njemu se ne sviđa beta...ali  je rekao da je ponovim  za 2 dana  
> a sta da sad radim?  da mirujem kao na pocetku  ili? 
> kolika bi trebala biti   u cetvrtak  ?


pogađam...25? a nemaš kaj si mislit, laganica, nemoj teglit, ali nemoj biti ni zaljepljena za krevet, onak, laganica, živciraj se u miru, i čakaj četvrtak...i mi skup s tobom...

----------


## ivica_k

> 12dpt 
> ma koja igra zivaca.....jel imao tko ovako nisku betu??


da, ja u Mb-skom FET-u, plusić na testu, a beta 6,9...ništa od toga draga moja :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

I ja imala u prvom postupku betu mislim 11, ponovila za 2 dana i bila je 7
Tako da bojim se da od ove male bete teško može ispasti nešto dobro.
U svakom slučaju ponovi za 2 dana

----------


## inana

:Heart: pozitiva, samo pozitiva! :Heart:

----------


## Bab

Joj, ja sam na žalost tri puta imala ovakve scenarije samo što su moje bete bile mrvicu veće, oko 20 na 12 dnt i kao što se vidi iz mog potpisa od toga nije ispalo ništa dobro.
Čak i ova zadnja biokemijska gdje je beta na 10 dnt bila 52 nije izašla na dobro.

ALi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila da nam ti budeš primjer da je ipak moguće.
Ponovi za dva dana, a mi ćemo biti uz tebe, kako god završilo  :Smile:

----------


## slava77

ebemu i takvu betu....drži se crvenkapice, možda bude ok za 2 dana.... :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*inana*, srećo, što god želiš. Vraćam se bebicom/bebicama u buši, to je najveća molitva

----------


## alma_itd

Crvenkapice nadam se da ce beta pravilno rasti i da ce se sve dobro zavrsiti mada dijelim sumnju sa curama sa foruma,jer je beta prilicno niska. :Love: Moj dr. kaze da je sve ispod 17 biohemijska,(moja je bila 18)ali ipak mi je rekao da koristim i dalje vaginalete i da je ponovim nakon dva dana,jer dok sama ne pocne padati nema odustajanja.Cekam sa nestrpljenjem da vidim kako ce se tvoja beta duplati.

----------


## inana

> *inana*, srećo, što god želiš. Vraćam se bebicom/bebicama u buši, to je najveća molitva


e tak, ti meni njih prešvercaj preko grane, nek sigurno stignu doma,pa mi za 9 mjeseci pokaži kaj si mi donjela, a ja ću se potrudit da ih razmazim malo pokvarim! :Shy kiss:

----------


## ValaMala

:Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:  Moram ti još poslati ovo, a sada šutim da ne začetavamo, jer će me izbaciti s foruma.  :Smile: )

----------


## crvenkapica77

ne nadam se ni ja  nicemu , 
ovo mi je  sve sad tlaka,  mirovati i dalje   ( neke cure miruju  intenzivnije  nego inace , poslije niske  bete)  zato pitam  moram li ja sad bas  lezat   i  tu i tamo  prosetat kao na pocetku  pt.  ?smijem li ista  radit?   
i da se podupla   beta  opet  je moram ponavljat  i ponavljat  .... to mi je putovanje i drndanje  autom  1h  
ovakve bete ionako nezavrse nikad  na dobro    :Sad:   nazalost  
a jesam se ja i zalila  uvijek na betu   0   i sad sam dobila  brojku 6   , eto mi  na,  ovo je  gore  od 0   
"_pazi   sta zelis".....
_moj  doc  je  razocaran jer  je  cuo od  Romca  da su  embriji bili  savrseni  
....mozda sam ipak trebala uzimat heparin  mozda  andol nije bio dovoljan  :Undecided:

----------


## blue bear

Pred postupak sam ostala prirodno trudna, tako da se nadam da mi ne zamjerate što sam tu. Predugo sam bila na ovom forumu da se od njega odlijepim. Sve ste mi postale drage i mislim da ni jedan forum nema takve iskrenosti ko ovaj. Imam jedno pitanje, a vi sigurno znate odgovor :Smile:  od kad sam saznala za trudnoću doktorica me stavila na utriće (fuuj), jer sam imala brljavljenje. Danas sam primjetila da mi je povišena temperatura. Dal je moguće da je to od utrića i dal trebam paničariti ili ne?

----------


## MAJONI974

Od utrića , po meni. Ja uopće nisam sklona temperaturi, a već 3.dan nakon transfera dobila sam temperaturu i skoro stalno mi je povišena, tu i tamo padne ali uglavnom iznad 37.

----------


## inana

> ne nadam se ni ja  nicemu , 
> ovo mi je  sve sad tlaka,  mirovati i dalje   ( neke cure miruju  intenzivnije  nego inace , poslije niske  bete)  zato pitam  moram li ja sad bas  lezat   i  tu i tamo  prosetat kao na pocetku  pt.  ?smijem li ista  radit?   
> i da se podupla   beta  opet  je moram ponavljat  i ponavljat  .... to mi je putovanje i drndanje  autom  1h  
> ovakve bete ionako nezavrse nikad  na dobro     nazalost  
> a jesam se ja i zalila  uvijek na betu   0   i sad sam dobila  brojku 6   , eto mi  na,  ovo je  gore  od 0   
> "_pazi   sta zelis".....
> _moj  doc  je  razocaran jer  je  cuo od  Romca  da su  embriji bili  savrseni  
> ....mozda sam ipak trebala uzimat heparin  mozda  andol nije bio dovoljan


možda, možda... tak sam i ja mislila, možda ovo- ono... i došla jučer kod doc., s nalazom, a ona meni- draga moja, pa nemože to tako, mi ti damo dvije krasne morule, a ti ih nećeš...e onda sam se ja rasplakala, i vidjela je da mi je grozno, i onda mi je tako milo i drago pojasnila, i onako optimistično splanirala za dalje... tak da nema tu možda, ti u srcu znaš da si ti napravila sve što ti se reklo... i eto... nije nula... sada, ako i ne uspije, a nigdje ne piše da je gotovo, ti ćeš opet imati plan, i opet ćeš napraviti sve... i nema možda ovo- ono, sve si napravila, i nićime nisi ti skrivila nižu betu...svi ćemo mi dočekati svoje, samo što je to užasno teško...

----------


## crvenkapica77

a ja jos uvijek  nisam  dobila mengu  ,  tu i tamo imam  smeđeg  ali  krvi crvene  nemam

----------


## Mia Lilly

Jedna od mojih biokemijslih... prva beta mislim isto 12 dpt 19.
*Crvenkapice*, žao mi je ali se ipak nadam čudu.

----------


## prima

*crvenkapice* jako je mala beta, ne sluti na dobro  :Love: , svejedno vibre za čudo prekosutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~





> od kad sam saznala za trudnoću doktorica me stavila na utriće (fuuj), jer sam imala brljavljenje. Danas sam primjetila da mi je povišena temperatura. Dal je moguće da je to od utrića i dal trebam paničariti ili ne?


čestitam!
definitivno može biti od utrića, a i inače od trudnoće. *blago* povišena temperatura je jedan od simptoma trudnoće. nemaš 39?

----------


## aleksandraj

Crvenkapice, beta je niska, ali ni ne krvaris...mozda se ipak dogodi cudo (npr. kasna implantacija)...vidit ces da li raste~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## slava77

evo dobila 2 nalaz od bete, 16dnt, beta iznosi 1264,80...zvala sam dr. on kaže da je odlično...naručija me je u ponediljak na prvi pregled :Smile:

----------


## inana

> evo dobila 2 nalaz od bete, 16dnt, beta iznosi 1264,80...zvala sam dr. on kaže da je odlično...naručija me je u ponediljak na prvi pregled


 :Heart:   :Very Happy: veselimo se svi! :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## slava77

u šoku sam....a tek u kakvom ću bit u pon. majko moja....čim sam s njim završila razgovor odma sam kozmetičarku zvala radi depilacije i pedikure :Laughing:

----------


## MAJONI974

Slava, odlično  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## metkovk@

*slava* bravo curo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: cestitam

----------


## inna28

Naravno da nisam izdržala,jutros sam napravila test(iako sam si obećala da neću)........negativan :Sad: 
Sutra idem vaditi betu,ali mislim da je to to-nažalost.Sad OPET treba skupiti snage i krenuti ispočetka

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Slava*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam da lijepom duplanju!!! Uživaj draga, sreća je došla!
*inana28* vibram ti za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ koji ti je dnt danas? Čini mi se malo rano za test...
*bluebear* može tempica bit od utrića, mene utrići tjeraju na san, da pokrivanje dekom i levitiranje... A (.)(.) krasne, pun mi je grudnjak....
*prima* prijavi simptome draga...koji ti je dnt? Kako si??? 

Evo meni danas 15dnt, kao što sam gore napisala (.)(.) lijepe reprezentativne  :Grin:  a moji like M grčevi su sve rijeđi, ponekad štrecne, ali ni približno kao prije. Čudi me što bas i nisam gladna ove dane, sve pišete da ste od utrića gladne, a ja ne baš... I spava mi se, po cijele dane bih spavala, samo da me se pusti na miru pola sata i eto mene u svijetu snova...

----------


## bugaboo

Sumskica to mi sve mirise na T :Yes:

----------


## mia74

Ma gle *Sumskica*,ti si fakat trudna.. :Yes: 

Al kako uspijevaš da ne izvadiš betu.. :Rolling Eyes: 

Ono,danas ti je 15dnt-idealno za betu..al ako si odlučila,go for it!!

Mada mislim da je kod tebe to vađenje forme radi  :Grin: ,samo da vidimo sa koliko počinje prva četvero znamenkasta brojka.

----------


## ValaMala

I meni i meni!!!

----------


## slava77

ma sumskovovce nema se tu sta vise nagadjat....trudna si i gotovo  :Klap: 
daj vadi tu betu vise da imamo čemu nazdravit ......

ja totalno izgubila tek...ništa mi se ne jede....

----------


## alma_itd

Sumskovoce jel ti sutra vadis betu?Ti si po meni trudna :Very Happy:  a sto se tice tvog strpljenja da ne radis betu jos pa makar i test,e za to ti se  :Naklon: po stotinu puta.

----------


## tikki

he he... šumskica je takav karakter da bi, ako još malo pričeka, komot mogla ići na prvi uzv uskoro  :Heart:   :Heart: 

joj da sam barem ja izgubila tek... ja bi stalno mogla nešto jesti  :Sad: 

cure, jel netko od vas pije sok od cikle? Ja sam do sad uvijek blendala svježu ciklu s jabukama limunom i medom u kašicu i to papala, ali sad više nema svježe cikle na placu pa sam kupila sok. Ali, ja imam užasne khm vjetrove  :Embarassed:  već par dana. Ništa u prehrani nisam promjenila od uobičajenog... Jel imao netko takvu situaciju?

----------


## prima

> prima[/B] prijavi simptome draga...koji ti je dnt? Kako si???


trudna dok se ne dokaže suprotno  :Smile: , imam simptoma milion, sve mi je isto ko u onom dobitnom postupku, mm je dobio zabranu isticanja činjenice da je već jednom bilo tako i beta 0.
danas mi je 8 dpt, evo skroz sam poglupila i hoću tebe pitat kad ti je bio transfer, a lijepo piše tu, šibaš me za tjedan dana (transfer 3 ili 5 dan?)



> Evo meni danas 15dnt, kao što sam gore napisala (.)(.) lijepe reprezentativne  a moji like M grčevi su sve rijeđi, ponekad štrecne, ali ni približno kao prije. Čudi me što bas i nisam gladna ove dane, sve pišete da ste od utrića gladne, a ja ne baš... I spava mi se, po cijele dane bih spavala, samo da me se pusti na miru pola sata i eto mene u svijetu snova...


 
mirišeš na T, ja bi sigurno dobila i preko utrića, meni je to krunski dokaz kod tebe

slave čestitam!

----------


## inna28

> *Slava*   Čestitam da lijepom duplanju!!! Uživaj draga, sreća je došla!
> *inana28* vibram ti za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ koji ti je dnt danas? Čini mi se malo rano za test...
> *bluebear* može tempica bit od utrića, mene utrići tjeraju na san, da pokrivanje dekom i levitiranje... A (.)(.) krasne, pun mi je grudnjak....
> *prima* prijavi simptome draga...koji ti je dnt? Kako si??? 
> 
> Evo meni danas 15dnt, kao što sam gore napisala (.)(.) lijepe reprezentativne  a moji like M grčevi su sve rijeđi, ponekad štrecne, ali ni približno kao prije. Čudi me što bas i nisam gladna ove dane, sve pišete da ste od utrića gladne, a ja ne baš... I spava mi se, po cijele dane bih spavala, samo da me se pusti na miru pola sata i eto mene u svijetu snova...


Danas mi je 13dpt,jutros sam vadila betu,čekam nalaze,ali mislim da ništa od toga,nisam imala baš neke simptome
Tvoji mi se čine super i kao što kažu cure-miriše na trudnoću :Smile:  ( meni je zadnji put bilo tako i beta je bila super) SRETNO!!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*tikki, alma_itd, slava77, Vala Mala, bugaboo, mia74*  :Kiss:   :Love:  drage moje najdraže, da se mene pita išla bih u petak na betu, ali MM kaže NE, doc napisao 16/5/11 i idemo 16/5/11. Kao - slušala si ga u vezi stimulacije, punkcije, transfera i svega ostaloga, a sad ga više ne želiš slušati....valjda čovjek zna šta priča. Mislim da me tako kasno naručio zbog mojeg prvog postupka i onog ishoda... Ma nema veze, ako sam do sada čekala, preživjet ću još tih 5 dana. I moja ginica se s njim slaže, da trebam pričekat taj 16/5 i popodne doć kod nje s nalazom.  Još uvijek se bojim radovati ishodu, ali mi poziiva pomalo i potiho raste... Nada je velika ovaj put....
A sa vama je još lakše čekati. Kad čovjek ima potporu sve je lakše...
*tikki* sok od cikle je super ako ga možeš progutati, meni opako smrdi i ne ide dole nikako. Vjetrove sam i ja imala sve do cca 10-11 dnt (i to opakica) pa sam se znala smijat samoj sebi... Sve je to OK, mislim da se malo crijeva pošemere od punkcije...
*slava* e tu te kužim, meni se ništa ne jede, ni mamina maneštra (a to inače jako jako volim). Danas gutam jogurt na silu, banana me uopće ne privlači. Odustala sam čak i od slatkiša na koje sam inače navučena skroz...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*prima* još samo malo strpljenja, makar ovaj put ne možeš na betu 9dnt (ako se dobro sjećam imala si brevactide nakon transfera). A trudna jesi, da da..još malo pa ćeš i dokaz imati  :Wink:  Ja imala transfer 3dnevnih embrija 26/4/11 (jedan je bio 7 a jedan 6 stanični)  Vibram ti od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*inana28* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši mogući ishod - lijepu veliku beturniu !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## slava77

sumskovoće zašto tako kasno tribaš vadit betu...i ja sam imala transfer 3dnp....na uskrs, dva dana prije tebe...pa sam već 13dnt vadila betu, a dva dana prije bete test mi pokaza +....

----------


## Sumskovoce

Jer mi je doc tako rekao...a i jer me trta... Imam doma od 1. postupka 3 testa sa + i nemam trbuh do zubi.... a postupak je bio u 11. mjesecu lani...
Ako je suđeno da bude pozitivna beta, bit će i danas i u ponedjeljak...a meni se nekako omililo ovako, bez M s puno nade u  :Heart:

----------


## MAJONI974

Šumskica i meni sve kod tebe miriše na trudnoću, a ja sam te i vidjela uživo  :Yes: 
Imaš pravo, slušaj ti lijepo svog doktora, dani će brzo proći i onda nam dođeš sa nekom betom do neba...

----------


## metkovk@

sumsko i ja ti se divim  :Naklon: sto mozes toliko izdrzat ja gledam kako bi test napravila sutra,a ne u petak nes ti jedan dan ali da moram cekat jos pet dana mislim da bi se dobro nadrogirala i ovako sam vec ja LUDA,moj pas ZBUNJEN,hvala dragom Bogu MM osto NORMALAN do kad ne znam  :Klap:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*MAJONI* samo ću ti značajno namignuti  :Wink:  
*metkovka* prejaka si!!! Nasmijala me do suza  :Laughing:  
Ne znam šta da vam kažem, prošao me strah i ludilo od iščekivanja, kad ne dobiješ do određenog datuma, kasnije nije tako teško čekati. Šta bih sad dobila da napravim test? Ako je - ubila bih se od suza i nadal da će se nešto do ponedjeljka promijeniti, ako je + protrnula bih čekati do ponedjeljka, najvjerojatnije zalegla u krevet da nešto ne pokvarim. Ovako čekam i nadam se i vrijeme nekako i prolazi. Moj doc je rekao da se moram naučit čekat, jer ću kasnije čekat 9 mjeseci, odnosno čekat prvi uzv, pa srce, pa da proću 12 tjedana, cijela je trudnoća jedno veliko čekanje, pa i beta je čekanje... Možda ću na dan bete moć vidjet i GV...nadam se, pa će mi bit krasan dan... NADAM SE....

----------


## metkovk@

znam da hoce bit ce to predivan dan :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## prima

*sumsko* datum tvoje bete ima postova za vlastiti topic  :Laughing: 

samo ti  :Cool:  
nego, u RI je to inače običaj ta kasna beta? mislim da se to još odavno spominjalo.

----------


## opa

bok cure evo da se i vama javim
 pratim vas i u dobru i u zlu rekli bi ,evo ja nisam mogla izdržati do 17 da vadim betu s obzirom da mi je danas 15 dana od transfera kupila ja testić i testirala kad ono dvi crtice,jedna je vidljivo tamnija a druga je prati u malo manjoj boji nijanse,e sad jeli je to to neznam sad me je valjda još više strah ,sto vi kažete

----------


## matahari

možda će zvučati grubo, ali-TRUDNJAČO!!!!!!!!!! pusa





> *Slava*   Čestitam da lijepom duplanju!!! Uživaj draga, sreća je došla!
> *inana28* vibram ti za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ koji ti je dnt danas? Čini mi se malo rano za test...
> *bluebear* može tempica bit od utrića, mene utrići tjeraju na san, da pokrivanje dekom i levitiranje... A (.)(.) krasne, pun mi je grudnjak....
> *prima* prijavi simptome draga...koji ti je dnt? Kako si??? 
> 
> Evo meni danas 15dnt, kao što sam gore napisala (.)(.) lijepe reprezentativne  a moji like M grčevi su sve rijeđi, ponekad štrecne, ali ni približno kao prije. Čudi me što bas i nisam gladna ove dane, sve pišete da ste od utrića gladne, a ja ne baš... I spava mi se, po cijele dane bih spavala, samo da me se pusti na miru pola sata i eto mene u svijetu snova...

----------


## metkovk@

*opa* ti si *opa*la  :Very Happy: trudna bravooooo!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

> .Ali, ja imam užasne khm vjetrove  već par dana. Ništa u prehrani nisam promjenila od uobičajenog... Jel imao netko takvu situaciju?


jesam ja, kad sam ostala trudna. prdila sam sve u 16! nadam se da je to to!
a sumsko, ti si trudna, garant.

opa, tebi mogu čestitati, to je to!!

ajmo curke, sve punite listu, molim vas!!!!!!1

i da, sumsko, tek ćeš nakon bete vidit muke od čekanja....

----------


## metkovk@

ako je prdec  :Smile: znak trudoce onda sam ja garant trudna neki dan u kaficu jednostavno izletilo ono zvonimir a ja  :Rolling Eyes: ko nije moj poso ljudi se okrecu a MM  :Embarassed:  ja lagano samo  HORMONI duso  :Laughing: joj kad ce taj petak cure puno trudnicke  prasine vam saljem  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MAJONI974

> i da, sumsko, tek ćeš nakon bete vidit muke od čekanja....


Potpisujem ovo, i baš sam si mislila, možda bi bilo bolje da je i moje vađenje bete bilo malo kasnije. Na pregled bih trebala tek za deset dana a do tad ću poluditi skroz
A Metkovka ti si me nasmijala jako, predobra anegdota  :Laughing:

----------


## slava77

*opa*  :Klap: 

kad smo kod prdekanja ja sam danas imala rafalnu paljbu :brukica:

sva srica bila sam sama u autu, otvorila prozor i sve se izračilo  :Embarassed: 

di nam je crvenkapica cili dan, baš mi fali....jooj samo da beta naraste :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja sam prdila i prosli ivf  
i ovaj  nenormalno , i jos uvijek prduckam ko luda  i eto opet nista,
i bolila su me leđa i  piskila sam  ko luda i   gubila sam apetit i  nisam mogla parfem podnijet i prosli ivf imala  5dpt  krvarenje, i umor i pospanost  , nisam mogla  kemijsku stavit u usta  povracalo mi se  i  bla, bla ,bla  (  u sebi sam se nadala  i  mm nisam ni govorila  da imam sve  to , da se ne nada, jer se uvijek  duplo vise od mene razocara, i sad se ponasa kao da  ovo podnosi bolje od mene  a znam da pati  jako )  
hebes simptome, ne vjerujem u to  vise  
....sutra vadim tu 2 betu, muz se nada da su  oni pogrijesili da je to bilo 63 ili zamislite 630 a ne 6.3  
eeeee Boze,  Boze  , ja sam i dalje u totalnoj komi   ,moze se reci depra,
 da mi se zavuc u nekakvu rupu i tamo ostat zauvjek , 

*svim curama  koje  trebaju uskoro vadit betu, zelim od srca  da bete  budu  velike* * , nikom ne zelim da pati ovoliko*

----------


## crvenkapica77

a  mi bolje da imamo  pravo na psihijatra-psihologa  besplatno  poslije neg.bete tko zeli, nego sto nas  maltretiraju  sa glupim papirima  prije ivf  !!!

----------


## slava77

crvenkapice....drž se...i molim se za veliku beturinu  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*crvenkapice* od srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za poduplanu betu!  :Love:  drži se draga!
*opa*  :Very Happy:  Čestitam draga! Još da samo beta potvrdi i evo počinje najljepše razdoblje života
*metkovka*  :Laughing:   i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe!
*pinky* ma da ti znaš koliko puta na dan pomislim na tebe. Moju prvu betu smo čekale zajedno, pa ja tvoju T pratim još od početka, neznam jesam li ti ikada pošteno čestitala, ali čitam te. Baš me zbog tvog iskustva strah napravit kućni test, a posebno jer sam zadnji put ignorirala tvoj savjet i dogodilo mi se baš ono o čemu si pisala.... Nadam se da si u pravu za tvoju tvrdnju da će kod mene beta bit lijepa... Hvala ti na ohrabrenju  :Love:  
*Majoni* a da nismo išle na kavicu nas dvije, odnosno da nisi došla u moje krajeve, bila bi još ranije betu napravila i još ranije strahovala...dobro je ovako...strpljen-spašen. I da znaš da očekujem detaljan izvještaj sa uzv-a
*prima* je, je..u Rijeci je tako.... A prestat ću svirat oko te svoje bete....da ne okupiram baš skroz topic...sorry ak sam pretjerala...
*matahari* ti to meni????? HA??? Pusa draga  :Kiss:  
Gdje nam je *inana28* ? Nadam se da se veseli beti koja je opovrgnula test ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Pinky

a drage moje cure, valjda je ovo trudnička kmezavost na rijeci od šumsko i na patnju kapičinu, ali sad sam se rascmoljila ko kišna godina. opet sam ljuta ko PAS na mengelinovića i njegovu bagru i na činjenicu što nam život zagorčavaju i nije ih briga.
evo moje lupkalice udaraju i pozdravljaju vas i nadam se da ćete sve ŠTO PRIJE osjetiti ovu vrstu straha.
 :Heart: 
svima vibre do neba

----------


## prima

> *prima* je, je..u Rijeci je tako.... A prestat ću svirat oko te svoje bete....da ne okupiram baš skroz topic...sorry ak sam pretjerala...


 ma nisam ja mislila na tebe, nego na sve nas ostale koje se čudom nemožemo načuditi strpljenju,pa zašto imamo topic nego da blesimo o ničemu što nam se događa u danima čekanja, ~~~~~~~~~~~ za 16.05.

----------


## metkovk@

*crvenkapice77* ne znam mozes li i pojmit da te u potpunosti razumijem  :Sad:  moj potpis vidis ,ali ni to nije sve sto se dogalo  u mom zivotu ,to je samo kap u moru moje nade za dijetetom moram ti reci 8 godina si mlada od mene imas sanse za trudnocom puno vecu od mene ja se molim dragom Bogu da sam sada trudna jer moja MPO ovdije zavrsava,MM ima fsh 29 i nemoguce je uputit se u bilo koju kliniku,a necu ti rec kako se on nada da svima govori JESTE LI VIDJELI KAKO MOJOJ DRAGOJ LJEPO STOJI STOMCIC!!!!!! :Zaljubljen: Srce ce mi se kidati na komade ako mu sutra kazem da nema nista ni sada ni ubuduce,smo ti hocu rec mi smo sami psiholozi i psihijatri mi smo HEROINE molim te ne kloni duhom nego reci BOZE neka bude volja tvoja i BITI ce ja sam rekla da se sa svakom smijem i placem zato jer ovu bol podnese malo tko i pri tome ostane normalan zato svim curama a i tebi veliki :Naklon: zao mi je na dugom postu :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ValaMala

*metkovk@*, draga dirnula si me jako, grlim te iz sve snage i molim za tvoju betu kao da je moja!

----------


## slava77

metkovka večeras moje molitve idu samo za tebe  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*metkovka* drži se draga, ne ideš iz mojih molitva van, od sad pa ubuduće  :Love:  Šaljem ti još više i još jačih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~ nego ikad prije!

----------


## slava77

di je crvenkapica više :moli:

----------


## inana

metkovk@, dobro vele cure, čekamo tvoj rezultat kao da je naš... pusa i čuvaj se...

----------


## tikki

*metkovka* mislim i molim za tebe draga. Jako me dirnuo tvoj post... od sveg srca ti želim da uskoro ponosno pokazuješ svoj trudnički trbuščić i da grliš uskoro svoj mirisni smotuljak. Ti si istinska heroina draga  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## metkovk@

cure jedva vidim ekran od suza hvala vam, :Love: i vi ste uvijek u mojim molitvama cure hvala vam jos jednom  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

moja beta je  danas  7.5    toliko  od mene  :Sad: 

metkovk@   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno  saljem  da ovaj put  uspije   !!!   :Heart:  :Love: 
rastuzila me i tvoj post   i tvoj potpis  i  sva sam uplakana....

svima   :Love:

----------


## metkovk@

*kapice* :Shy kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

crvenkapice,žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Pinky

metkovka, sjećam se tvog prvog posta ovdje i koliko me je bio dirnuo. jednako ko ovaj zadnji.
debelo ste zaslužili bebicu, i nadam se da ste je ovaj put već i dobili.
svaka čast na upornosti. ma nema predaje.  :Heart:

----------


## Pinky

> moja beta je  danas  7.5    toliko  od mene


baš mi je žao  :Sad: 

lagani ljetni odmor i u nove pobjede... nema druge

----------


## Ambra

*crvenkapica....*

----------


## alma_itd

*Crvenkapice*  :Love:  Mrzim te biohemijske :Evil or Very Mad:  Dovoljno je sto ti se svijet srusi zbog bete a onda moras i dalje ici da vadis krv,da pratis kako raste mic po mic,a znas da od toga nema nista.Isplaci se draga i planiraj novi postupak.Jednom *mora* uspjeti.

----------


## metkovk@

cure je li ijedna od vas bila toliko zivcana :Evil or Very Mad:  jedom rijecju pravi rambo :Cool:  e pa ja sam tako zivcana da bi pocela bacat bombice :Laughing: a kakva cu tek biti sutra jeli to neki simptom :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Crvenkapice* jako mi je žao..

----------


## rozalija

> cure je li ijedna od vas bila toliko zivcana jedom rijecju pravi rambo e pa ja sam tako zivcana da bi pocela bacat bombicea kakva cu tek biti sutra jeli to neki simptom


Ja sam draga moja u dobitnom postupku bila živčana, bukvalno režila na svog muža (jadan on9, svađala, plakala, ljutila se, ma užas raspoloženje i beta bila pozitivna.
Od srca ti želim draga moja sutra jednu prekrasnu betu, da nas sve obraduješ a posebno svog muža koji će se veselo šepuriti sa svojom trudnicom i svima govoriti kako je moja draga lijepa trudnica.

----------


## crvenkapica77

> *Crvenkapice*  Mrzim te biohemijske Dovoljno je sto ti se svijet srusi zbog bete a onda moras i dalje ici da vadis krv,da pratis kako raste mic po mic,a znas da od toga nema nista.Isplaci se draga i planiraj novi postupak.Jednom *mora* uspjeti.


bas tako  ....

sve bi  bilo lakse  da znam  kud  sad dalje,da imam  neki plan ali nemam....sve sam planove ispucala ,
 mislim da ove god  nema nista od postupka i zbog toga sam u jos  vecem bedu, a godina  tek pocela,
 a dogodine  i ja  starija i moj fsh  veci  i amh  manji   :Sad:   , nemam bas jaja  da bi cekala toliko

----------


## Pinky

kapice šta je sa sd ili firulama? zašto ne tamo na jesen na uputnicu?

----------


## Pinky

kapice, ajde isprazni inbox ne mogu ti poslati pp

----------


## slava77

*crvenkapice* tako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 
ne odustaj, sad se malo na lito opusti i pripremi za nove borbe...ako ti šta triba samo pitaj  :Heart:

----------


## slava77

*metkovka* obavezno javljaj rezultat, ooo Bože daj da beta bude velika  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Za betu naše *metkovke* najjače ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

šumsko, već navijamo za metkovku na Odbrojavanju, pridružite nam se tamo, što više vibrica to boljeeeeeeeeee

----------


## metkovk@

cure moje moj test pokazao  negativno :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ne mogu se zaustavit placuci,zasto mi je Bog podijelio ovako gorke karte jednostavno ne znam sto sada gdje naci utjehu za nastavit zivot ,jer samo sto sam htijela bilo je imat obitelj uostalom kao i svaka od nas  nista luksuzno,a sto sad kad  je most puknuo,moram sabrat misli ako uspijem pa razmislit mozda papiri za usvojenje,sagradit cu ja opet most mozda i cvrsci cure ja van ne mogu opisat koliko vas grlim i ljubim i ZAHVALJUJEM puno srece nastavit cu vas pratit i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas  :Love:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Pinky

ajme  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 
a da ipak odeš u ljubuški izvadit betu? hebo 32 marke

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Crying or Very sad: 
ovo je stvarno previse   :Crying or Very sad: 
zasto  Boze  ?

----------


## ValaMala

*metkovk@*, imaš pp. Drži se draga naša

----------


## Mia Lilly

*metkovk@*  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

metkovka, isto smo godište, samo što si ti u boljoj poziciji jer imas js i hormoni su ti ok. Zato draga nemoj odustati, nade ima, to ne znači da ne razmišljaš i o drugim opcijama, ali nema bijele zastavice. Probaj još jedan s femarom u CITO, možda čak cure imaju viška tabletica i injekcija pa će te to jeftinije doći. Drži se i nema predaje  :Love:

----------


## aleksandraj

crvenkapice, ti i ja ćemo ostati trudne isti mjesec, metkovka možda i prije

----------


## slava77

a jbt pa nije fer...zašto neki ljudi moraju imat tako trnovit put...stvarno nije fer  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tikki

*metkovka*  :Crying or Very sad: ... strašno mi je žao... ne znam što reći... grlim te draga  :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*metkovka*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*Matkovka*  :Love:  :Love:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Snekica

Metkovk@ draga! Tako mi je žao da bi najradije tulila zajedno s tobom! Isplači se koliko trebaš, odtuguj, odmori i onda razmisli za dalje! Ne postoji nijedna loša opcija, svaka je prava u datom trenutku! Šta god odlučite TM i ti biti će najbolje!  :Kiss:

----------


## inaa

Metkovk@ draga,žaomi je :Crying or Very sad: , od jučer mislim na tebe...nemam riječi,isplači se ikreni dalje :Love: ,Bog nam daje samo onoliko koliko možemo izdržati

----------


## Reni76

*Metkovk**@* nisam mogla suzdržati suze, plačem sa tobom.
Nisam te pratila do sada, ali ti želim puno sreće i da ti se ostvari najveća želja.
Jako mi je žao.  :Love:

----------


## Cana73

Metkovk@ jako mi je zao.

----------


## rozalija

metkovk@ žao mi je draga :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

crvenkapica, metkovk@ jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## sissy75

drage moje cure pratim vas i dalje iako se nisam javila nakon negativne bete,malo da se saberem i sad je opet sve ok,smišljam šta ću radit preko ljeta. Metkovka i kapice držite se,znam da je lakše reć nego napravit i samoj mi je tako. 
Imam priju od 37god. doktorica je i ne pada joj napamet imat djecu i sve ove dane mislim o njoj i pitam se otkud takav stav i mislim se nekad ma blago joj se,kad bi i ja tako mislila možda bi mi se posrećilo jer kad vidim kako lako zatrudnjuju oni koji ne žele to. Lovim se za svašta. Ja sam prije 5god.izgubila bebu u 11tt jer mi ginić(privatnik) nije napravio briseve,mogla sam popit antibiotike 10ak dana i možda bi sad šetala sa svojim bebačem,jedva sam se oporavila od toga. kao cura od 20ak god.sam radila kao babysitter u Italiji i čuvala malića koji je bio star 15 dana kad sam došla, obožavala sam ga i uvjerila se da se i tuđe dijete može volit kao svoje,zatim blizance u drugoj obitelji koja ih je dobila isto umjetnom a žena nije s njima provodila ni pola sata na dan pa se pitam ko je tu lud. Nema pravde čini mi se jer sad kad želim svoje čini mi se kao nemoguća misija...al opet nadam se
Kapice ajde samnom na jednu turu po firulama u 9mj. tko zna možda promjena klime donese štagod dobroga
Velike puse svima,moje ste suze i moj smijeh :Heart:

----------


## aleksandraj

crvenkapice, i ja mislim da b mogla probati na firulama ili SD..i ja cu t probati, ako ne bude nista ovog puta...financijski smo totalno koma od 3 postupka kod privatnika i u MB. A mozda ti bas to bude dobitni. Pa i cure na Firulama ostaju trudne, m,ozda ih ima manje. I jos jedna stvar...nama s visokim fsh ne igra veliku ulogu novi zakon i zamrzavanje zametaka jer najcesce toga i nema. A kako i sama kazes, nemas bas puno vremena za cekanje...cim skupis snagu - probaj tamo.

----------


## Mury

> crvenkapica, metkovk@ jako mi je žao


xxx...držite se drage moje, ne znam što više reći, nepravda do bola :Sad: .
meni u četvrtak vratili dvije blastice, bila sam tako optimistična, a već danas me hvata depra i strah od još jednog neupjeha :Sad: . Povremeno osjetim u trbuhu laganu menstrualnu bol, i ništa više, znam da je rano za bilo kakve simptome, ali već sam početa istraživati tijelo  :Sad: ...e da, i cice me bole, ali od utrića, bole već od punkcije, od kada sam na utrićima!!!
Svima vam šaljem ogromne puse!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Mury*, koliko stanica su ti punktirali i koliko si rekla oploditi (2, pa su 2 došle i do blastica ili 3 pa jedna nije uspjela)? Čestitam i ovdje, nedaj se malodušnosti, iako znam kako je to, mene uvijek nakon transfera u nekom trenutku pukne takav strah i depra pred mogućim neuspjehom... ali ovaj put ćeš plakati samo od radosti.  :Wink:

----------


## Mury

Dobila samo 6 js sa 40 potrošenih Menopura (4 MP dnevno)  :Sad:  - za to je kriv moj AMH zbog kojeg mi biološki sat otkucava brže nego je normalno  :Sad: . Rekla sam da mi pokušaju oploditi sve 3 js, i to metodama oosight ( odabir najboljih j.s.), PISCI ( biokemijski odabir spermija) i IMSI ( morfološki odabir spermija), ali pretpostavljam da jedna nije uspjela doći do blastice, ne znam, nisam iskreno niti ptala, bila sam van sebe kad su rekli da su dvije blastice  :Smile: . Ostale 3js su zamrznuli ( eh, nadam se da će mi te 3js trebati samo za brace ili seke)  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mury* izvještaj je sjajan  :Very Happy:  dvije blastice ispod maminog srca  :Heart:  sad opušteno i polako, u očekivanju ogrome bete. Vibram ti od  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Sumskovoće, hvala od srca! Nego, kada će više ta tvoja beta? Nema sumnje da će to biti cifra za pasti na guzicu  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, moram vam se malo i pojadati, sva sam u strahu da nešto pogrešno radim i da ću možda svojim glupim potezima ugroziti mrvice, kao npr. jučer sam dobila nekakav smiješan mail, smijala se da me skoro trbuh počeo boliti od smijeha, i sad me tako strah da sam možda mrvicama naškodila svojim ludim smijanjem  :Sad: ...pa se ujutro zaboravim i protegnem u krevetu :Sad: ...pa napravim neke nagle pokrete ( instiktivno se trznem ) :Sad: ...pa kad nešto hoću s poda dohvatiti npr. čarapu, čučnem...ta ne mogu ni muža gnjaviti za svaku sitnicu...pa me probava malo zeza i naravno naprežem se :Embarassed:  ... a tek mi je danas 3dpt, mrve se nisu uspjele niti uhvatiti, a ja ih svako malo čini mi se rastresam :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury* slobodno se smij pa nisu bila na operaciji pa da imas savove koji bi mogli popucati.Mrvice su na sigurnom ,nece njima malo smijeha skoditi.A i sto se istezanja tice,nece im ni to skoditi(nisu ti nalijepljene sa vanjske strane na stomak,pa da otpadnu :Laughing: ).Ne brini nista.Sve cure koje su ovdje trudne nisu lezale nepokretno do bete.Smijes se kretati,nemoras bas sad pjesaciti kilometre ali sve normalno po kuci raditi osim dizanja teskih predmeta,vucaranja kojecega po kuci,usisavanja(neki kazu i peglanja).Tvoje crne misli i panican strah ce ti samo otezati vrijeme do cekanja bete.Tvoje mrve se sad lijepo smjestaju i samo se povremeno pogladi po stomacicu i misli pozitivno. :Yes:

----------


## Kadauna

Joj Mury, ne brini se što se tiče smijanja, trzanja i slično. Ja sam nakon transfera kopala vrt, sadila vrt, vozila bicikl i ostala trudna. Jednom ne netko rekao - netko od liječnika - da su te mrve kao kad ih staviš među dva kruha s marmeladom,nema šanse da ispadnu. Sama implementacija (rekli bi neki naši političari  :Smile: ) implantacija je mnogo složeniji proces pa ni znanstvenici ne znaju sve. S blasticama imaš odlične izglede a obziromo na tvoje godine, ranije trudnoće, stvarno imaš razloga biti pozitivna. Uspjeh s blasticama je ogroman.... .. Dobiti od tri j.s. dvije blastice je odličan rezultat. Jesu li ti rekli ili napisali koje su kvalitete te blastice? Fragmentacija? Imaš ovdje link pa pogledaj što mislim: u Mariboru znam da su blastice označene i okarakterizirane po svojoj kvaliteti, što bolja kvaliteta - veća je stopa trudnoće: 

http://www.advancedfertility.com/blastocystimages.htm

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/con.../2155.abstract

----------


## Mury

Joj cure, hvala vam puno!!! Sad ste me zaista umirile. A što se tiče kvalitete blastica, baš se i ne razumijem, ali dr je rekao ovim riječima: da su fine, pravilne. A sestra nam kasnje kad smo dobili sličicu i komentirali ih rekla isto da su fine, bez fragmentacija, jer da onaj vanjski dio je dosta ravan, a ako je valjda neravan, onda su u pitanju fragmentacije - tako smo MM i ja skužili, naše su dosta s vanjske strane ravne  :Smile: ...e sad ja se nadam da su dobre, vjerujem doktoru i sestri na riječima, i kad ih onako laički gledam i poredim sa raznim slikama blastica sa interneta, čini mi se da ne izgledaju loše  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

A jos uz fragmin koji sad koristis,ih ma to ce da bude sve 5 :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure moje, moram vam se malo i pojadati, sva sam u strahu da nešto pogrešno radim i da ću možda svojim glupim potezima ugroziti mrvice, kao npr. jučer sam dobila nekakav smiješan mail, smijala se da me skoro trbuh počeo boliti od smijeha, i sad me tako strah da sam možda mrvicama naškodila svojim ludim smijanjem ...pa se ujutro zaboravim i protegnem u krevetu...pa napravim neke nagle pokrete ( instiktivno se trznem )...pa kad nešto hoću s poda dohvatiti npr. čarapu, čučnem...ta ne mogu ni muža gnjaviti za svaku sitnicu...pa me probava malo zeza i naravno naprežem se ... a tek mi je danas 3dpt, mrve se nisu uspjele niti uhvatiti, a ja ih svako malo čini mi se rastresam


joj mury kao da citam sebe  
ja sam se bojala  svega  , dali sta pogresno radim,  kad spavam kad se istezem, kad kihnem  dali skodi i  smijala sam se  nekad kao luda  a mm  daj nemoj toliko, pazi  ....ne mislim da je to  naskodilo  mojoj implantaciji  ,ili tome sto moje mrve  nisu ostale kod mene, sigurno nije...tko zna  sta je uzrok  ...zato  ne brini, 
negdje sam citala da je smijeh jako dobar za uspjeh  ,zato budi sretna ,opustena i  uzivaj !!
kao sto  *kadauna*  rece, imas jako dobre sanse  za uspjeh   ovaj put

----------


## Mury

> A jos uz fragmin koji sad koristis,ih ma to ce da bude sve 5


Nadam se draga da će i tvoj slijedeći postupak uz fragmin biti bingo  :Very Happy: , nekako vjerujem da su ove tvoje biokemijske iz razloga jer nisi bila na fragminu!

----------


## inana

Re: METODE MEDICINSKI POTPOMOGNUTE OPLODNJE IUI, IVF, ICSI, AHA
Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa
8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

sad sam našla ovo, pa ako koga zanima, malo za škicnuti...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Drage moje čekalice, da javim i ovdje..moja beta danas, 20dnt 11094  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Hvala vam na svoj podršci i vibrama i lijepim riječima  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

ajme koja beta!!!!!!  ajme,predivno!!!!!!  ČESTITAM!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## opa

cure s velikom radošću prijavljujem svoju betu 20 dan od transfera 1978

----------


## Pinky

opa. šumsko, bravo!!!!!!!

----------


## Pinky

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: opa. šumsko, bravo!!!!!!!

----------


## Makica

sumskovoce, ideeeees!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Opa*, *sumsko*... čestitam!

----------


## Mury

*Opa* i *šumsko*, čestitke!!! Joj koje prekrase vijesti danas, baš se radujem skupa s vama!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tlukaci5

opa i šumsko... čestitke!!!! :Smile:

----------


## slava77

aaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Klap:   pa danas samo dobre vijesti....ajme šta mi je drago...šumsko jel to mogu i twinsići bit  :Zaljubljen: 

evo jedna dobra vijest i od mene...bila danas na prvom pregledu, 5 tjedana točno, imam jednu malu mrvu s kojom je doktor prezadovoljan...ajme koja srića  :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*slava77*, bravo za prvi pregled.
I ja sam obavila 1. uzv. Za sada se vidi samo gestacijska vrećica. Kaže dr. uredan nalaz za 5 tj. trudnoće.
Kada ideš ponovno na pregled?

----------


## slava77

> *slava77*, bravo za prvi pregled.
> I ja sam obavila 1. uzv. Za sada se vidi samo gestacijska vrećica. Kaže dr. uredan nalaz za 5 tj. trudnoće.
> Kada ideš ponovno na pregled?


potpuno identična stvar je i kod mene...rekao mi je što se njega tiče mogu doć za 4 tjedna i tako sam se naručila...a ako ja želim ranije pregled jer ne mogu čekat da mogu doć i ranije...

----------


## Mury

Mia Lilly i slava77, čestitke na urednom UZV, neka se samo i dalje tako nastavi :Very Happy: .
Meni danas 5dnt, i nekako imam osjećaj da ću dobiti ( po pravilu bih trebala u nedjelju), i inače većinom procurim preko utrića  :Sad: ...a odvratni sigurni simptom mi je bol u nogama, i to već od subote, prvo sam mislila da umišljam, ali se ta bol pojačava, i povremeni lagani grčevi u trbuhu, ali zanemarivi. Uglavnom me brinu ti bolovi u nogama koji nikada ne izostaju prije M :Sad: ...uh! Nije valjda da se one moje fine dvije mrvice neće uhvatiti  :Sad:

----------


## slava77

Mury uz tako dvi dobre mrvice mora se uvatit bar jedna ....vidit ćeš da oće  :Klap:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja još uvijek imam osjećaj da ću dobiti. 
*Mury*, kod tebe će to biti trudnoća!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mury* osjećaj kao da češ dobit je dobar znak  :Smile:  Ja sam imala prave pravcate menstrualne grčeve, a ponekad me još grči, kaže moja ginica da je to normalno, em se maternica širi, a u mom slučaju su i jajnici krcati rupica od punkcije i ima još nepopucanih folikula na njima. 
Jučer smo na UZV-u vidjeli dvije gestacijske vrećice, kaže ginica lijepe, podjednako razvijene, da se naziru i žumanjčane vrećice u njima. Pregled za tjedan dana da ustanovimo srčanu akciju  :Heart:  
Sve se čini da imamo blizančiće na putu  :Heart:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Sumkica*, čestitam! To je prekrasno!

----------


## alma_itd

*Sumsko Voce* cestitam na twinsicima :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## slava77

Šumsko ajme super blizanci  :Klap: 
koliko si ti tjedana trudna?

----------


## Mury

Šumskovoće, prekrasno, blizanci  :Very Happy: !!! Uh, i ja bih najviše voljela blizance, ali i sa jednom bebom bih bila presretna! Nadam se da ipak M neće doći, mada mi ovi simptomi ne mirišu dobro ( jer nemam ja baš te nekakve menstrualne grčeve, znam da su oni normalni, nego me brine glavobolja i bolovi u nogama). Ali bit će što Bog dragi da!

----------


## Pinky

> *Mury* osjećaj kao da češ dobit je dobar znak  Ja sam imala prave pravcate menstrualne grčeve, a ponekad me još grči, kaže moja ginica da je to normalno, em se maternica širi, a u mom slučaju su i jajnici krcati rupica od punkcije i ima još nepopucanih folikula na njima. 
> Jučer smo na UZV-u vidjeli dvije gestacijske vrećice, kaže ginica lijepe, podjednako razvijene, da se naziru i žumanjčane vrećice u njima. Pregled za tjedan dana da ustanovimo srčanu akciju  
> Sve se čini da imamo blizančiće na putu


juuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuu još jedna duplica!!!!!!! prekrasno!!!!!!! 
za tjedan dana te ubacujem na našu listu blizanaca, zapamti datum poroda **

----------


## tiki_a

Sumsko  :Klap:   :Klap:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## prima

> Sumsko


xx

----------


## matahari

kraljice! čestitam!





> *Mury* osjećaj kao da češ dobit je dobar znak  Ja sam imala prave pravcate menstrualne grčeve, a ponekad me još grči, kaže moja ginica da je to normalno, em se maternica širi, a u mom slučaju su i jajnici krcati rupica od punkcije i ima još nepopucanih folikula na njima. 
> Jučer smo na UZV-u vidjeli dvije gestacijske vrećice, kaže ginica lijepe, podjednako razvijene, da se naziru i žumanjčane vrećice u njima. Pregled za tjedan dana da ustanovimo srčanu akciju  
> Sve se čini da imamo blizančiće na putu

----------


## Sumskovoce

> juuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuu još jedna duplica!!!!!!! prekrasno!!!!!!! 
> za tjedan dana te ubacujem na našu listu blizanaca, zapamti datum poroda **


*Pinky* zapamtit ću datum očekivanog poroda..budi bez brige...makar još me trta krenut u trudničke pdf-ove... eto sad znam o kojem strahu i ščekivanju si pričala dok sam čekala betu. Makar intuicija mi kaže da će sve biti OK i da nema mjesta brizi... Javim se u blizanački pdf čim skupim hrabrosti....
Svima hvala suborke moje  :Heart:  vas sve!

----------


## Makica

sumskice, cestitam na blizancima! kao da citam sebe prije mjesec ipo! bit ce 2 srceka na uzv, vidjet ces!

----------


## slava77

curke da vas pitam...jel imakoja od vas iskustva sa homeopatskim ljekovima u trudnoći?
sve što sam našla na netu kaže da su bezopasni i da se mogu koristit u trudnoći...danas idem po lijek kod homeopatkinje...moj najveći problem je zatvor, tvrda stolica i sklonost candidi....
jel koja zna kakav pripravak ili savjet za zatvor, satra me to

----------


## Sumskovoce

*slava77* moj lijek i najbolji savjet je magnezij, ja sam kombinirala za vrijeme čekanja bete biolectu i suhe šljive, a sad sam na šumećem magneziju i jagodama  :Laughing:  Uvijek skombiniram magnezij s nekim voćem, da se oba laksativa/diuretika skockaju zajedno i problema nemam...

*Prima* draga naša - gdje je izvještaj
*tikki* i ti se draga naša javi....
*Mury* kako si danas?

----------


## slava77

> *slava77* moj lijek i najbolji savjet je magnezij, ja sam kombinirala za vrijeme čekanja bete biolectu i suhe šljive, a sad sam na šumećem magneziju i jagodama  Uvijek skombiniram magnezij s nekim voćem, da se oba laksativa/diuretika skockaju zajedno i problema nemam...
> 
> *Prima* draga naša - gdje je izvještaj
> *tikki* i ti se draga naša javi....
> *Mury* kako si danas?


koristim taj magnezij al meni nema pomoći...jutros sam popila 2dl toplog donata i evo bila sam na wc. možda mi je on pomoga  :Smile: 
kako se ti osjećaš?

jel ti došlo u glavu da si trudna?

----------


## Pinky

> curke da vas pitam...jel imakoja od vas iskustva sa homeopatskim ljekovima u trudnoći?
> sve što sam našla na netu kaže da su bezopasni i da se mogu koristit u trudnoći...danas idem po lijek kod homeopatkinje...moj najveći problem je zatvor, tvrda stolica i sklonost candidi....
> jel koja zna kakav pripravak ili savjet za zatvor, satra me to


imaš u dm-a kupiti neki das gesundes... sok od šljiva u staklenoj boci, tamo di im sokići stoje.
pomogao mi je kad mi ništa drugo nije moglo pomoći.

----------


## slava77

rekla šefovima na poslu da sam trudna...naravno samo gledaju sebe i šta je za njih bolje...katastrofa :Mad: ....spremni su bilo kakve kombinacije izmislit da nebi uzeli nekog dodatnog radnika...radim u turizmu i znamo kad je najviše posla...

----------


## nea0902

> rekla šefovima na poslu da sam trudna...naravno samo gledaju sebe i šta je za njih bolje...katastrofa....spremni su bilo kakve kombinacije izmislit da nebi uzeli nekog dodatnog radnika...radim u turizmu i znamo kad je najviše posla...


 Tu smo u istoj kaši  :Sad:  Meni je moj direktor rekao da je njegova baka rodila u polju dok je breme nosila. Totalno nemaju razumijevanja i posao je na prvom mjestu, nažalost. K tome još očekuje da ću doći raditi bar svako malo ... očaj

----------


## Mury

Šumskovoće,
danas ama baš ništa ne osjećam, niti me noge bole, što mise sviđa  :Smile: , nit mestrualne grčeve, cike nabujale, ujutro ne bole, nego tek pred večer ih pođem osjećati...i danas kad sam ležala nakon utrića kao da me malo lijeva prepona zabolila, čini mi se da je nekada neka trudnica to isto osjećala  :Smile: ...a možda si sve i umišljam, nije mi za vjerovati, luda glava svašta može osjetiti :Laughing:

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury* jdobro je pa ti se ''dobro poznati simptomi'' smanjuju :Laughing:  Bice to sve ok, osjecam to. :Grin:

----------


## Jesen82

> imaš u dm-a kupiti neki das gesundes... sok od šljiva u staklenoj boci, tamo di im sokići stoje.
> pomogao mi je kad mi ništa drugo nije moglo pomoći.


potpisujem pinky za sokić

i pinky šaljem ti veliki kiss

čestitke od srca svim novopečenim trudnicama....a načekalice posebno mislim i navijam :Heart:

----------


## tikki

> *slava77* moj lijek i najbolji savjet je magnezij, ja sam kombinirala za vrijeme čekanja bete biolectu i suhe šljive, a sad sam na šumećem magneziju i jagodama  Uvijek skombiniram magnezij s nekim voćem, da se oba laksativa/diuretika skockaju zajedno i problema nemam...
> 
> *Prima* draga naša - gdje je izvještaj
> *tikki* i ti se draga naša javi....
> *Mury* kako si danas?


Ma tu sam ja stalno s vama i čitam vass, samo ne znam kaj bi pisala. Prestao me boljeti trbuh i grčevi kao da ću svaki tren dobiti M i sad je krenuo spoting... Jedva čekam da prođe još koji dan da vidim na čemu sam i da možemo planirati dalje- nema predaje  :Predaja:

----------


## kia

Šumskovoće, koja beta  :Naklon:  čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Čekalice moje, ništ6a mi ne pišete. Meni danas 7dnt, i jako sam tužna, do jučer me bolile cike, sad ih više ne osjećam, i to mi nikako ne miriše na dobro  :Sad: . Osim toga, sanjala sam da sam dobila M, a svaki put kad to sanjam nakon transfera i dođe  :Sad: . Tako me strah, jer ovaj put će razočarenje biti najveće obzirom da imam na čuvanju dvije blastice!!!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Mury*, samo pozitivno!
Ja sam sa istim simptomima imala i pozitivne i negativne bete.
Kako si uspijela doći do blastica?

----------


## Mury

*Mia Lilly*, pokušavam na pozitivu, ali neće, pa neće  :Sad: ..strah od neuspjeha je ogroman, da je prevladao sve pozitivno u meni  :Sad: ..a kako sam došla do blastica uz pomoć Romca čudotvorca, i metoda OOSIGHT (odabir 3 najbolje js), PICSI ( biokemijski odabir spermija) i IMSI ( morfološki odabir spermija), i naravno uz Božju pomoć, vjerujem da su i molitve pomogle  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Kolko sam skužila samo Cito ima te metode ( u Hrvatskoj). Da sam nisam imala pozitivnu betu, Cito bi bio moj izbor.
Ni ja nikad nisam imala dobre embrije.
Ja sam u ovaj postupak ušla skroz opušteno za razliku od prijašnjih postupaka.
Nadamo se da je urodilo plodom i da ćemo u subotu vidjeti otkucaje srca u gestacijskoj vrećici.
Probaj tako i ti... daj se opusti i samo pozitivno. Izađi van, popi kavicu na terasi..

----------


## Mury

Hvala *Mia Lilly*, evo probat ću ipak pozitivnije misliti, jer dobro je da me noge ne bole (barem za sada). Da, koliko znam samo CITO u RH ima te metode, i to je i bio razlog zbog kojeg sam se odlučila iz ZG ići u CITO. Držim fige da u subotu vidiš to dugo očekivano kuckanje!!!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ jako jako!!!!
*MiaLily* koji ti je tjedan u subotu? Moja ginica želi uzv-om tražit otkucaje slijedeći ponedjeljak, odnosno na 6+3...ja sam joj rekla da se bojim da je rano, da pričekamo bar 7+0, ali ona kaže na se na njenom uzv-u vidi...

----------


## opa

ja sam ti imala iste simptome kao da tribam dobiti m al eto nisam dobila ,i da i ja sam sanjala da sam dobila m i dva dana nakon toga opet sanjam da držim u naručje svoju bebicu
,bili smo na ultrazvuku i vidi se jedna mala mrvica od 5 mm,za 10 dana opet ultrazvuk,nadam se da će biti sve uredu pa ćemo vidit opet našeg  :Saint:  jedva čekam,nemogu još vjerovati da je to to svako malo gledam sličicu svog :Saint:

----------


## bugaboo

> Moja ginica želi uzv-om tražit otkucaje slijedeći ponedjeljak, odnosno na 6+3...ja sam joj rekla da se bojim da je rano, da pričekamo bar 7+0, ali ona kaže na se na njenom uzv-u vidi...


Sumskica, ja sam na 1. UZV-u bila sa 6+4 i vidjela su se oba srceka pa ne brini, budu i tebi :Love:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Aj *Bugaboo* divno  :Heart:  nadam se da ću i ja...

Imam pitanjce koje ne znam da li je ili nije problem. Jučer popodne nakon utića sam otišla leći i kako sam se valjala po trbuhu nešto me štipnulo (onako zabolilo), na dn. ulošku sam našla utrić pomiješan s nečim svjetlo smeđim. U toku noći još par mini kapljica toga, danas više ništa. Moja ginica mi je rekla na pregledu da su mi jajnici krcati nepopucanih folikula i cisti na mjestima gdje je punktiran folikul, pa se sve nadam da je pukla cista i to iscurilo. Mislite da je to moguće? Ili da zovem ginicu i dižem frku?

----------


## Pinky

već sam ti odgovorila na trudnoći nakon mpo, ali svakako se javi dr i miruj dok ne prođe

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Pinky* a prošlo je već, nema od jutros ništa...ali svejedno sam se dobro prestrašila... Zovem ginicu poponde i nema šetnje za mene danas  :Sad:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Šumkica, ja sam danas 6+4 (ako računam po datumu zadnje menge).
U prošlu subotu mi je mpo dr. vidio samo gestacijsku vrećicu bez odjeka za plod i rekao da je to uredan nalaz za 5 tt.
Ja sam ustvari u jako velikom strahu jer mi se beta nije pravilno duplala.Tak da mi sad savšta pada na pamet. Da neće biti ploda, da se neće čuti otkucaji, da ću prokrvariti...

----------


## Pinky

> *Pinky* a prošlo je već, nema od jutros ništa...ali svejedno sam se dobro prestrašila... Zovem ginicu poponde i nema šetnje za mene danas


ne, lipo lezi i miruj. to može lako biti i od pregleda. bitno je da se ne javi više.

mia, ja sam čekala 7 pus 3 za 1. uzv, oba su se srca čula. kažu da je sve prije 7 plus 0 prerano, iako moguće da se vidi srce i ranije

----------


## Sumskovoce

Evo dobila sam svog dr-a  na humanoj (nisam ljudima ni javila kako spada betu...) i kaže da je sporadično brljavljenje normalno, pogotovo ako je ovako svjetlo smeđe, da se ništa ne brinem, jer kaže ovakvu betu nije davno čuo..pa kao niste mi vi baš neka nesigurna trudnica.... hjuuuu...mili moj doktor...
Pinky idem leć i nema mrdanja...sjećam se jednom je jedna forumašica, Fata mislim (nisam sigurna) trudna s dvojkama (kao nas dvije  :Heart: ) i krvaruckala, pa pita ona da šta stalno mora ležati? Da bi ona prašinu tu i tamo pobrisala....  :Laughing:  kako su sve ostale navalile na nju  :Laughing:  tako se sad i ja osjećam - kao da ni prašinu nesmijem obrisati  :Laughing:

----------


## Mury

Kod mene još jedan poraz, menga krenula, a još jučer sam ju osjetila  :Sad: ...sve moje lađe su potonule da ću ikada biti biološka majka :Crying or Very sad: , kad nisam uspjela sa dvije blastice, nemam se više čemu nadati  :Sad: ..odoh sada u krevet otugovati, i pokušati zamisliti život bez onoga što toliko želim  :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Mury* draga jako mi je žao  :Sad:   :Love:  odtuguj, otplači i onda u nove pobjede. Ništa ne znači to što nisu blastice uspjele, evo naša Mare je imala blastice u Mb i ništa, a dva dvostanična embrija 2. dan u Zagrebu i uspjela je... Grlim te draga jako!!!

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury* draga :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  meni su 3 puta vracane blastice pa vidi mi potpisa.Logicno razmisljajuci sa blasticama je veci uspjeh,ali ovdje ima svega vise nego logike,na zalost.Da nije tako ja bih nakon prve biohemijske trudnoce trebala ostati trudna,a imala sam ih eto tri i samo Bog zna hocu li ih jos imati :Rolling Eyes:  isplaci se,uzmi vremena koliko ti treba da ponovo skupis sve komade svoje duse i ponovo u postupak.Upornost je jedino sto ovdje vrijedi(a i sreca ce doci zajedno sa tim).Saljem ti jedan veliki  :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, jel koja od vas uzima normabele nakon transfera. Čujem da neki doktori preporučuju svakodnevno uzimanje, moji nikad nisu, pa me zanima kakve su razlike i mišljenja o tome u raznim klinikama

----------


## inna28

> Curke, jel koja od vas uzima normabele nakon transfera. Čujem da neki doktori preporučuju svakodnevno uzimanje, moji nikad nisu, pa me zanima kakve su razlike i mišljenja o tome u raznim klinikama


Ja ih nisam uzimala,ali uzimala ih je moja prijateljica poslije transfera i kaže da su joj puno pomogli.Ostala je trudna,tako da joj nisu ništa štetili.Ne znam kako dr.razmišljaju o tome,posavjetuj se za svaki slučaj

----------


## Sumskovoce

i ja sam ih podigla na recept,ali nisam ni jednog uzela...bilo me trta nuspojava...

----------


## ValaMala

*Sumskovoce*, jel ti tvoj mpo doktor to preporučio nakon transfera i ako je, koliko ti je rekao da uzimaš?

----------


## inana

meni moj nije ništa rekao, ali- cura koja je bila samnom u postupku ih je nakon  transfera uzimala svaki dan, čisto da bude mirna, i eto, javila se danas da mišek mali kucka i da ima 7mm... a ja nisam uzimala a doma mi stoje na stolu...mislim dsa ću sada biti ušlagirana svaki put, od ransfera do bete, tko zna, da sam bila smirena, možda se nebi onak uzrujala, i možda bi sve bilo drugačije... tko zna...

----------


## ivka13

ValaMala, u Vinogradskoj je praksa uz utriće uzimat i normabele i andol 100. Normabeli opuštaju mišiće i inače ga bez opasnosti uzimaju i trudnice. Andol 100 se, koliko znam, uzima zbog cirkulacije.

----------


## ValaMala

Pridruzujem se drustvancu cekalica bete. Danas imali transfer 2 krasne blastice. Transfer je bio malo tezi zbog mog cerviksa sa zavijutcima, no mrvice su sada sigurne u mami i nadam se da ce ostati sa mnom kakvih 9 mjeseci. Jako sam sretna i zahvalna Bogu. Toliko je toga moglo poci po krivu, a eto, sve je proslo ok. Pusa svima velika!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*ValaMala*, drago mi je da je sve dobro prošlo.
Kada je beta?

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ValaMala* za početak čestitke na transferu  :Very Happy:  Djeca su kod mame..napokom  :Smile: 
Apropo Normabela, meni je dr. opće prakse rekla nek ih imam doma, ako se uzrujam, zabrinem, ako me muči nesanica i sl. neka ga popijem po potrebi. Svom MPO doktoru nisam ništa ni govorila otome. Pitala sam ga za štopericu nakon transfera i za andol nakon transfera i za oboje mi je rekao da mi ne treba, pa sam si mislila da ako ga pitam još i za Normabele mislit će da sam tabletomanka neka  :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

valamala,super tako mi je drago  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

Za betu nje rekao 5.6. ali ajme, to je tako daleko, mogla bih ja i prije, jelda? Ja nekako mislila tamo okoo 31.5. ipak su blastice. Što vi mislite, jel to prerano? No rekao je 1. ultrazvuk u slučaju trudnoće 13.6. dan prije mog ročkasa, jaooo kakav divan dar, vidjeti svoju bebu/bebe tada...

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

*ValaMala* bas sam happy sto je sve proslo super :Smile:  Cestitam!!! Dvije blastice, to je opako :Wink:  i ovog puta ce uspjeti :Smile: 




> ValaMala, u Vinogradskoj je praksa uz utriće uzimat i normabele i andol 100. Normabeli opuštaju mišiće i inače ga bez opasnosti uzimaju i trudnice. Andol 100 se, koliko znam, uzima zbog cirkulacije.


Koliko Andola 100 dnevno se preporuca, jedna ili? ili dvaput od 50? Da li se smije uzeti onaj sumeci + C?
Osto me zanima i za normabel...pretpostavljam da se prepisuju oni od dv mg, ja sam zadnji put uspjela namuljat da mi ga daju ali nisam znala kako ih piti a da budem sigurna pa sam samo par puta popila po jednu kad sam bila nervozna.

----------


## ValaMala

Aspirin 100, 1 dnevno, ne andol. To su ti male tabletice. Što se tiče normabela, normalno mi ga je dao moj ginekolog i to 2 kutije, one od 2mg. Neću se kljukati, ali ako me opet obuzme onaj strah  kao prošli put i tako, neću se ustručavati uzeti

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Da, zabunila sam se, iako mislim da aspirin i andol imaju gotovo identican sastav...
Znaci Aspirin 100 jedan na dan a normabel iskljucivo prema potebi a ne kao kontinuirana "terapija"?

Eh, ValaMala, zaboravila sam te pitati, da li vam je ostao koji smrzlic u Ljubljani?

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala Mala* cestitam za blastice :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  sad samo opusteno,pozitiva i da skacemo od srece u sestom mjesecu :Smile:

----------


## mare41

LOTV, nisi se zabunila za andol i aspirin, isti sastav, a različiti proizvođači pa su različita imena.

----------


## Pinky

> *ValaMala* bas sam happy sto je sve proslo super Cestitam!!! Dvije blastice, to je opako i ovog puta ce uspjeti
> 
> 
> 
> Koliko Andola 100 dnevno se preporuca, jedna ili? ili dvaput od 50? Da li se smije uzeti onaj sumeci + C?
> Osto me zanima i za normabel...pretpostavljam da se prepisuju oni od dv mg, ja sam zadnji put uspjela namuljat da mi ga daju ali nisam znala kako ih piti a da budem sigurna pa sam samo par puta popila po jednu kad sam bila nervozna.


još jednom ću napomenuti:
*NE UZIMAJTE LIJEKOVE NA SVOJU RUKU, JER STE VIDJELE/ČULE DA SU NEKE CURE TO UZIMALE.*
postoji RAZLOG zašto se ženama daju andoli, ako imaju neki zaheb sa cirkulacijom. *NIKAKO* se ne uzimaju na svoju ruku!

isto tako normabeli. stvarno mi niste jasne, moram vam reći. jučer me je ošinila takva b-h kontrakcija da mi je lijeva strana stomaka bila u grču doslovno 6 sati. a DOBRO sam promislila i dobre boli otrpila prije nego sam normabel uzela. tek kad mi dupla doza magnezija nije djelovala popila sam ga.
a vi bi ga bez beda čvakale nakon transfera ko bombončiće, nevjerojatno...

normabel je ponekad u trudnoći neminovan, ali treba ga, ko svaku tabletu, uzimati sa velikim oprezom.
i ni u kom slučaju na rekla kazala tipa ovo gore : eeeeeeeeeeeej, čula sam da na vv daju... strava.

vi ste nakon transfera TRUDNE sve dok se ne dokaže suprotno, pa budite malo odgovornije prema svojoj djeci, molim vas.

evo, ja se bodem fragminom, hoćete li i vi početi?
oprostite na tonu, ne mogu vjerovati svojim očima, baš sam ljuta kako se olako dijele izuzetno glupi savjeti i kako se olako prihvaćaju.

----------


## Pinky

i vala, taj datum je taman 14. dpt, tako da je to normalan dan za vađenje bete. ja ne bi ranije.
sretno!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Pinky, nista ne uzimam na svoju ruku. Za sada samo prikupljan informacije, makar i ovakve. Normabel od 2 mg mi je dao moj mpo dr. tocnije onaj koji je tog dana bio na zamjeni ali je on obavio folikulometriju taj dan i bio upucen u sto i kako. Uzela sam ih nekoliko s velikim oprezom, buduci da mje tijelo vrlo fizicki reagira na stres, grcevima. I smatram da nisam pogrijesila i opet bih tako. Ali nakon pozitivne bete odbacila bih bas sve sto moze potencijalno stetiti, ne vidim sebe da ista dodatno uzimam u trudnoci, osim nekog dobrog multi vitamin-mineral suplementa za trudnice. Sto se tice andola/aspirina, puno sam citala o tome na stranim stranicama ali volim cuti i sto nase cure misle. Misljenja oko toga su podjeljena, vrlo. Razmislit cu, pitati doktora...kad mi opet bude trebalo, sad sam u pauzi, malo duzoj, i kao sto rekoh samo se informiram, sudjelujem kako bi mi vrijeme iscekivanja brze i korisnije proslo. Ja ne trcim u ljekarnu cim mi netko na forumu napise kako je nesto super. Nema potrebe da se zivciras :Wink:

----------


## mimi81

Što se tiče normabela preporučuju ga i u Petrovoj 2 mg ali ja ga nisam uzimala do bete uopće, jedino ako bi bila jako uznemirena zbog iščekvanja bete.

----------


## Snekica

Kopiram sa teme _Andol?_ Piše Pcelica Mara a post datira iz daleke 2006.



> *Mene zbunjuje sve to s Andolom/Aspirinom (acetilsalicilnom kiselinom).  Svugdje čitam da je dobro piti ga u trudnoći pa pitam svog doktora što  on o tome misli i trebam li i ja to piti slijedeći put. On mi na to  odgovara da NE, jer acetilsalicilna kiselina inhibira sintezu  prostaglandina, a to kao nije dobro. Tražeći malo o tom prostaglandinu  naišla sam na više navoda da taj spoj (hormon) inducira porod, odnosno  pobačaj u ranoj trudnoći (čak neki doktori preporučuju gel od  prostaglandina za abortus u prvom tromjesečju). A opet, našla sam i ovo:*
>                                                          Prostaglandins E2 and F2 alpha regulate a number of physiological  functions in reproductive tissues, and concentrations of these bioactive  modulators increase during pregnancy                      
> 
> 
>                                                           Prostaglandins thus act on a variety of cells such as vascular  smooth muscle cells causing constriction or dilation, on platelets  causing aggregation or disaggregation and on spinal neurons causing  pain. Prostaglandins have a wide variety of actions, including, but not  limited to muscular constriction and mediate inflammation. Other effects  include calcium movement, hormone regulation and cell growth control.  Thromboxane is created in platelets and causes vascular constriction and  platelet aggregation                      
> 
> 
> *E pa šta sad, ništa mi nije jasno  :? 
> 
> ...


 Ako idem prevoditi biti će smjeha! Dobro se raspitajte kod svojih liječnika, ipak oni znaju malo bolje od nas.  :Smile:  Npr. meni su na 1. ET rekli da uzimam Andol 100 i Normabele, sve 1* dnevno, a liječnik koji mi je bio na transferu nije znao za moju multiplu. U multiploj sklerozi se npr. ne smije uzimati Andol! Zato samo vašeg liječnika pitajte jer on ima vašu anamnezu, drugima ste samo običan pacijent.  :Smile:

----------


## ivka13

Meni u svakom otpusnom pismu piše da nakon transfera uz 2 utrića 3x dnevno, moram uzimati 1x1 andol 100 i 3x1 normabel 2 mg. Sigurno ništa ne bih uzimala na svoju ruku. Koliko sam čula od suborki iz Vg, svima isto piše na otpusnici. I uopće me ovaj normabel ne "šiba" kao utrići (zbog posla ih uzimam oralno). Prvi put sam bila na 1 utriću 3 x dnevno i 1x3 normabela i nisam imala nikakvih vrtoglavica ili sl, ali drugi put kad su poduplali dozu utrića, e to je bilo gadno (normabel je ostao u istoj dozi). Strašno me ljuljalo par sati nakon što bih popila utriće. Kad sam se raspitivala čemu andol i normabel, dobila sam objašnjenje da je andol za cirkulaciju, a normabel za opuštanje mišića (zbog transfera i "stranog tijela", maternica je sklona češćim kontrakcijama pa zbog toga normabel za smirenje).

----------


## ValaMala

Slažem se s Pinky, ništa na svoju ruku. Premda sam bila na VV i neke stvari koje savjetuje dr. Reš su drugačije nego tamo, slušam njega, jer on vodi ovaj moj postupak i mislim da je tako najodgovornije. Npr. na VV nisam uzimala aspirin 100, a ovdje mi je dr. rekao da krenem svakodnevno s 1 tableticom od dana punkcije. Na VV npr. nakon punkcije svaki put sam pila antibiotike (cefaleksin, ceporex), ovdje ne. Sada imam normabele po potrebi, prije mi to nije rečeno. 

Mislim da je najbitnije dati svojim mpo doktorima što jasniju i potpuniju sliku o sebi, reakcijama na lijekove, prošlim postupcima, eventualnim bolestima itd. i onda im vjerovati.
Što se tiče mojeg ranijeg pitanja o normabelima, bilo je više iz znatiželje, da čujem kako različite klinike preporučuju i nadam se da neće nitko iz toga sam sebi prepisati terapiju.  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

*Lilly*, imamo 2 mala eskima na skijanju u Ljubljani!  :Smile:  Nadam se da nam neće trebati dok nećemo po bracu i/ili seku.

----------


## Sumskovoce

Ma meni taj Normabel i dalje ne ide u glavu - pa to je tipa apaurin ili praxiten - kao lijek za smirenje  :Shock:  a trudnicama ga prepisuju  :Shock:  
Ne kužim... a najviše me čudi kako ga liječnici olako daju - kao što sam napisala i ja imam jednu kutiju u ladici koju, nadam se, neću otvoriti sve dok mu ne istekne rok i završi u apoteci - u zbrinjavanju otpada .... 

*ValaMala* Kako si draga? Kako prolazi čekanje? Ipak ti pričekaj dan kad je dr. odredio, nema smisla žuriti... 
Pozz čekalicama i velika  :Kiss:

----------


## mimi81

Lijekovi za smirenje postoje u različitim jačinama, dozama pa ove slabije trudnice navodno smiju uzimati protiv grčenja maternice.

----------


## Makica

meni su svaki puta propisali normabel, andol100, i to andol 100 1xdnevno, ujutro, i pijem ga jos uvijek jer mi je dr rekao da nastavim. isto kao i normabel, 3x1, isto pijem jos uvijek jer mi je rekao da nastavim. vjerujem da zna sto radi i zasto mi je tako rekao. moje skromno misljenje je da ne radim nista na svoju ruku, jedino sam pila cijelo vrijeme folnu, to je ok.

----------


## ValaMala

*Sumskica*, malo sam tako pozitivna, a onda me puca strah grozni da neće uspjeti, ali trudim se biti mirna, čitam, nekako ispunjavam vrijeme i mazim bušu šaljući lijepe misli malim mrvama. Samo neka ostanu sa mnom...

----------


## tlukaci5

također se pridružujem čekalicama,danas treći dnt i konačno se smirili malo bolovi u jajnicima i za čudo u predjelu želudca,i podrigivanje je u znatnoj mjeri manje nego zadnja 2 dana,grudi još bolne ali rekla sam sama sebi da ovaj put ne radim nikakav test prije bete jer mi se ne da 2* bedirati, tako da jo 8 dana pa ću znati...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Vala Mala* ma bit će sve OK, ja ti jako jako ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~

*tlukaci5* i tebi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i dobro si odlučila, najbolje je čekati betu

----------


## Snekica

*Valamala*, samo im ti pričaj i mazi stalno! To je najljepše šta im možeš raditi, sad i kasnije cijeli život!  :Heart: 
*Tlukaci* bravo za stav!

----------


## Makica

valamala, tlukaci5 ~~~~~~~, sretno, da ovaj put bude dobitni!!!!

----------


## tlukaci5

hvala na ljepim željama,
al nešto me malo muči, da li je koja imala slučaj da joj je temperatura bila ful niska ,vrijednost neću ni spominjati, i to jutarnja, a da je bila trudna, sve si mislim da opet ništa, uf! :Mad:

----------


## Snekica

tlukaci, tek ti je 5dnt, ne razmišljaj previše  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, ovo nisam podijelila ni sa kim osim s mm i s frendicom koja je bila sa mnom kroz sve ovo, ali moram vama napisati, premda s velikim strahom. 

Jučer 5dnt (2 blastice) popodne 3 ona jeftina internetska testa-trakice (2 različite vrste testića) pokazala su blijedu drugu crticu. Od štoperice prije punkcije (15.5.) nisam primila nikakvu hcg injekciju. Jutros sam opet piškila na test i crtica je opet tu, ali jako blijeda, no toliko piškim cijelu noć kako nisam u životu i urin mi je skoro potpuno proziran, sa samo naznakom žučkastog, razvodnjen beskrajno.

Eto, znam sve, pokušat ću si svaki dan ponavljati da ništa nije sigurno do bete, ali to je prvi put u cijelom životu da sam vidjela pozitivan test. Nikada prije ni naznaka crtice, a ove su blijede, ali su tu, nema zabune. Mežda nam se ovaj put osmijehnula milost s neba da naše mrvice ostanu pod maminim srcem...

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svakodnevno podebljavanje crtice sve do prekrasne bete  :Kiss:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> Curke, ovo nisam podijelila ni sa kim osim s mm i s frendicom koja je bila sa mnom kroz sve ovo, ali moram vama napisati, premda s velikim strahom. 
> 
> Jučer 5dnt (2 blastice) popodne 3 ona jeftina internetska testa-trakice (2 različite vrste testića) pokazala su blijedu drugu crticu. Od štoperice prije punkcije (15.5.) nisam primila nikakvu hcg injekciju. Jutros sam opet piškila na test i crtica je opet tu, ali jako blijeda, no toliko piškim cijelu noć kako nisam u životu i urin mi je skoro potpuno proziran, sa samo naznakom žučkastog, razvodnjen beskrajno.
> 
> Eto, znam sve, pokušat ću si svaki dan ponavljati da ništa nije sigurno do bete, ali to je prvi put u cijelom životu da sam vidjela pozitivan test. Nikada prije ni naznaka crtice, a ove su blijede, ali su tu, nema zabune. Mežda nam se ovaj put osmijehnula milost s neba da naše mrvice ostanu pod maminim srcem...


Pa to je prekrasna vijest :Very Happy: 
Idem na put par dana i dosla sam na rodu samo da vidim ako ima nesto novo s tobom jer znam da necu bit na netu do utorka....
Kao i Sumskovoce, nemam ti sto rec nego da navijam za podebljanje crtice do bete, a onda i lijepu ogromnu betu  :Yes:   :Love:

----------


## seka35

valamala,pa to je super! jznas koliko mi drago i stvarno mislim da je to kod tebe uspjelo. sacekaj jos dva-tri dana ,pa napravi test,ali svakako je to,to!

----------


## ValaMala

Daj Bože!!  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

*Vala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## matahari

*x*




> *ValaMala* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svakodnevno podebljavanje crtice sve do prekrasne bete

----------


## MASLINA1973

ValaMala, sretno ti, a ulijevaš nadu i svima nama čekalicama.

Danas 4dnt (5dnevne 2 blastociste i 1 morela), izmjenjuju se grčevi i predmenstrualni bolovi, grudi napete i samo mi se spava... Prema preporuci dr betu trebam vaditi kroz 12 dana, a još ćemo vidjeti hoćemo li čekati ponedjeljak i 13 dan ili pak otići u subotu (11 dan).

I nadamo se, nadamo...

----------


## darmar

veliki pozdrav svima,
evo i mene na ovoj temi, danas brojim 8dnt, vraćene 2 kako dr.kaže divne blastice, čekamo betu 03.06. Simptoma nema ama baš nikakvih...
Vala Mala svaka čast na hrabrosti i tetiću, imaš li ti kakvih simptoma?, vidim da smo u dan imale transfer, a da si ti zaista trudnica, čestitam :Smile: 
svima želim mnogo sreće :Smile:

----------


## ptica1

Još malo pa ću vam se pridružiti, bar se nadam od danas sam pikalica i nadam se da ćemo uspješno odraditi I ivf.

----------


## Becky

Ja sam opet čekalica. Jučer ET 1 embrija (prirodni ciklus). E sad- da li je koja od vas osjećala bolove u jajnicima nakon ET (počelo jučer)? Napominjem da je bio prirodni, dobila sam samo Brevactide, i koristim Utrogestane, a bole me jajnici kao nekad davno kad sam bila na stimulaciji.
Malo me ti bolovi zbunjuju...
Sretno svim čekalicama, i evo odmah za nadu svima- moja curka (također prirodnjak) će sad još malo pa 4 godine...
 :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Becky, ne znam za bolove, ali fale ti 2 ali u potpisu :Smile:  (snijeg služi za snjegovića, san je zato da se spava, jaje služi za pilića....)

----------


## tlukaci5

darmar ja sam isto 8 dnt i također više nikakvih simptoma osim pospanosti, ali to je od utrića, prva 3 dana su me rasturali jajnici da nisam mogla doslovno hodati, bolilo me i kad dišem, a i želudac također, stvarno čudni bolovi; a sad evo baš ništa, a i temperatura mi je mizerno niska, pa se ne nadam baš previše, betu radim u petak pa bumo vidjeli...

----------


## rose

evo da vam se i ja pridružim na ovoj temi...
danas 11 dnt (vraćena 2 osmostanična) i malo smeđeg iscjetka jutros,do jučer me stomak bolio kao da trebam dobiti svaki tren i stalno imam neki pritisak dole,betu ću ići vaditi sutra pa ćemo vidit na čemu smo iako mi ovaj iscjedak ne daje baš nadu...

----------


## matahari

a, šeširu služi glava... :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> a, šeširu služi glava...


 ...suza služi da se plače...ko zna dalje? :Smile:  (to mi je strašno predobra pjesma, da bar imam dijete da mu pjevam :Sad: )  
rose, draga, držimo fige, meni taj pritisak dobro zvuči (bez obzira na smeđkasto, dobro je dok nije crveno)  i Vala sutra vadi betu, držimo fige....

----------


## Mali Mimi

da nazebu služe uši,
usta služe za kolače
a peć služi da se puši
...ali čemu služii mama

To mi je omiljena uspavanka
 :Smile:

----------


## ježić

> ...suza služi da se plače...ko zna dalje? (to mi je strašno predobra pjesma, da bar imam dijete da mu pjevam)  
> rose, draga, držimo fige, meni taj pritisak dobro zvuči (bez obzira na smeđkasto, dobro je dok nije crveno)  i Vala sutra vadi betu, držimo fige....



http://www.pjesmicezadjecu.com/index...mice&Itemid=55

----------


## mare41

ježić, ja je znam :Smile: , provjeravam druge :Smile: , al svejedno hvala.

----------


## ježić

Ja je odavna nisam čula, a baš ste me fino podsjetile  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mali Mimi :Heart: 
(malo smo uzurpirale ovu temu, nećemo više :Smile: ).

----------


## zlatta

moram nešto komentirati iz svog kuta, i to upravo na ovoj temi
naime, kada netko napiše "držim fige" da uspije ja se naježim jer mene to podsjeća na onu "s figom u džepu", ako me razumijete, mene figa na to podsjeća .. 
iako znam da to ovdje sasvim drugo i da se sve radujemo kada neka naša supatnica uspije..ali eto, nekako mi drugu energiju nose poruke s dobrim vibrama i "držanjem palčeva"   :Smile: 
da ne dužim dalje .... :Smile:  

puno nam sreće svima...   :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*zlatta* dobro si primjetila da nije isto, držati fige u mojim krajevima znači nekome jako željeti sreću i nadati se u njegov uspjeh. Ovdje se čak i ne upotrebljava često pojam "Želim ti sreću" nego baš "Držim ti fige" ali to je uvjetovano nekim starim praznovjerjima..to je više u domeni Drage Orlića i njegovih književnih uradaka... Uglavnom možda se u tvojim krajevima taj pojam ne koristi baš pa ti je čudan, ali vjeruj mi da je iskrena želja za najboljim ishodom...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Uf što volim ovu temu...drage ženice i ja se od jučer družim s jednom malom mrvicom...želim svima, svima puno pozitivnih vibrica za velike bete  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Čestitam svima na novim mrvicama u vašim bušama. Neka uskoro i srčeka tih mrvica prokucaju. :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  Curke moje, meni je danas 9dnt i vadila sam betu ujutro, a nalazi nakon 14. Nadam se, bojim, strepim, svašta... Tješe me pozitivni kućni testići, ali opet beta je beta, pa se bojim veseliti unaprijed. Sretno nam svima!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*ValaMala* bit će lijepa beta, a za svaki slučaj nek ti zavibram još malo  :Wink:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Valamala s obzirom da ti je 9 dc nemoj se zabrinuti ako ti je nešto manja vrijednost, ovaj put si stvarno požurila  :Smile:  glavno da su ti testići pozitivni i da sve više tamne, znači da i beta raste! Nestrpljivo čekam 14.00h i grizem nokte do tad! Pusaaaaaa

----------


## aslan

haj trudnice i trudilice!
mene neko vrijeme nije bilo na forumu ali evo i ovaj postupak sam htjela podijeliti s vama. danas mi je 5dnt, nemam nikakvih simptoma ali simptomima i ne vjerujem bas jer sam u prijasnjim postupcima imala sve simptome pa ni t od trudnoce. betu vadim 8.6. iako dr rekao 10.6.  :Smile:  
svima zelim puno srece! vala mala javi betu dok saznas vibramo ti!!!!!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*274.50* 9dnt! Tako sam sretna da se još ne usuđujem povjerovati. Hvala vam svima, bile ste mi ponekad ruka spasa

----------


## marisela

ValaMala i ovdje od srca Čestitke za divnu betu......

----------


## seka35

valamala, jako sam sretna  ,presretna i jedva sam docekal da javis betu

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *274.50* 9dnt! Tako sam sretna da se još ne usuđujem povjerovati. Hvala vam svima, bile ste mi ponekad ruka spasa


Konačno! U par navrata sam otvarala nestrpljivo iščekujući tvoju betu!!! 
Sretno ti bilo i dalje i pratimo te :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *274.50* 9dnt! Tako sam sretna da se još ne usuđujem povjerovati. Hvala vam svima, bile ste mi ponekad ruka spasa


Čestitam od srca....došlo je tvojih 5 minuta...uživaj draga  :Smile:

----------


## nea0902

Čestitam od srca Vala!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *zlatta* dobro si primjetila da nije isto, držati fige u mojim krajevima znači nekome jako željeti sreću i nadati se u njegov uspjeh. Ovdje se čak i ne upotrebljava često pojam "Želim ti sreću" nego baš "Držim ti fige" ali to je uvjetovano nekim starim praznovjerjima..to je više u domeni Drage Orlića i njegovih književnih uradaka... Uglavnom možda se u tvojim krajevima taj pojam ne koristi baš pa ti je čudan, ali vjeruj mi da je iskrena želja za najboljim ishodom...


nadovezujem se i ja, i ja sam odrasla s izrazom "držati fige" u značenju "bodriti koga, navijati za koga" - keep your fingers crossed. Figa u džepu ima posve drugo značenju i u nekim se krajevima Hrvatske, u ovom negativnom kontekstu, češće koristi šipak, nego figa. 
Nije mi želja docirati, nego samo potvrditi da i ja, koja također pišem "držati fige" jer su mi "palčevi" strani, uvijek želim od srca sve najbolje i pozitivan ishod. 
Ma, i sebi držim fige :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Vala*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  cestitam od  :Heart: .Znam da ovdje ne smijem vibrirati pa cu se prebaciti na odbrojavanje.Zelim ti pravilno dupliranje bete.Jos jednom  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## aslan

draga vala mala od srca ti cestitam!!!!!! to je beta za pamcenje! cuvaj se, i cuvaj tog svog andjela u busi!

----------


## darmar

Vala čestitam i ovdje, nek se beta uredno dupla :Smile: 
Ja ipak dolazim sa ne baš radosnom vijesti, danas na 10dnt (a dvije blastice vraćene) se pojavio smećkasti iscjedak, sada imam sve simptome za mengu, izgleda i ovaj put veliko ništa, mislim da ćemo betu uraditi sutra, mada nam nada ostaje samo u smrzliće.
Veliki pozdrav!

----------


## ValaMala

*darmar*, žao mi je mila, no premda sluti na mengu, možda još ima šanse. Mislim na tebe

----------


## bugaboo

Darmar nadam se da ce te beta ugodno iznenaditi. I ja sam imala smećkasti iscjedak 7-9 dnt i 11 dnt pa na kraju cuvam 2 bebice u bushi, tebi zelim isti scenarij :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke jel netko od vas imao temperaturu 1 i 2 dnt...ja sam prethodna dva dana bila komirana od vrućine; vjerovatno je povezano s utrićima

----------


## aslan

danas brojim 6dnt i i dalje bez ijednog simptoma osim temperature koja mi je i inace povisena u drugom dijelu ciklusa, cice su mi cak totalno opustene ne bole ni kad ih stipnem svom snagom  :Smile:  ne zelim biti pesimisticna ali kao da se vec lagano prestajem nadat.
cure moje dobro smo mi ikako normalne kroz sto sve prolazimo!  :Smile: )))

----------


## slava77

cestitke svim novim plusicima  :Klap:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> danas brojim 6dnt i i dalje bez ijednog simptoma osim temperature koja mi je i inace povisena u drugom dijelu ciklusa, cice su mi cak totalno opustene ne bole ni kad ih stipnem svom snagom  ne zelim biti pesimisticna ali kao da se vec lagano prestajem nadat.
> cure moje dobro smo mi ikako normalne kroz sto sve prolazimo! )))


Odlična ti zadnja misao...dobro smo normalne....

----------


## darmar

cure moje, na žalost, meni je beta negativna :Sad: , ali nema odustajanja idemo na jesen ako Bog da po svoje eskimiće, pa molim cure koje su imale ET sa smrzlićima u MB, da mi se jave na PP, imam dosta pitanja, oko cijele procedure,cijene, itd....
veliki pozdrav svima i sretno!

----------


## micamaca30

Sve koje imate plusić puno sreče i čuvajte svoje male mrvice u bušama!!!Sve smo mi to iščekivanje prolazili i slažem se od svega toga dobro da smo normalne!Ja savm več nekoliko puta pisala pa da ponovim pitanje možda ču imati sreče- ja bih htjela još jednu malu mrvicu no suprug ne može izbaciti spermiće,nije niti to kraj od svega ima visoki šečer tako da mu zbog toga ne žele vaditi iz testisa!Molim sve koji nešto znaju o poboljšanju možda je netko isto tako prosao da mi se javi?!VELIKO HVALA

----------


## mario

> cure moje, na žalost, meni je beta negativna, ali nema odustajanja idemo na jesen ako Bog da po svoje eskimiće, pa molim cure koje su imale ET sa smrzlićima u MB, da mi se jave na PP, imam dosta pitanja, oko cijele procedure,cijene, itd....
> veliki pozdrav svima i sretno!


*darmar,*zao mi je iskreno....i ja se spremam po smrzlice u Prag na jesen...idemo hrabro dalje
svim curama cekalicama puno srece

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

darmar, žao mi je draga...nemoj samo gubiti nadu, znam da je teško

----------


## seka35

> danas brojim 6dnt i i dalje bez ijednog simptoma osim temperature koja mi je i inace povisena u drugom dijelu ciklusa, cice su mi cak totalno opustene ne bole ni kad ih stipnem svom snagom  ne zelim biti pesimisticna ali kao da se vec lagano prestajem nadat.
> cure moje dobro smo mi ikako normalne kroz sto sve prolazimo! )))


ista  situacija i kod mene je bila ,a vidi sad sam u 19 tjednu!

----------


## ivka13

ValaMala, čestitam na beti! I svim ostalim plusićima, naravno, čestitke!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Evo, ni kod mene nema željenih promjena. 9dnt beta 2,65. 
Nema nikakvih simptoma za novi ciklus, ali očito niti trudnoće.

Sretno svim pozitivnim beticama, a čekalicama želim veliku, veliku betu.

----------


## mravic

maslina1973 zao mi je , ali protiv sudbine ne mozemo,kada nam je sudjeno desice nam se. veliki pozz i drzi se

----------


## Mia Lilly

*maslina*, žao mi je..

----------


## tlukaci5

:Sad: maslina, žao mi je
suosjećam sa svim negativnim ishodima, ja sutra vadim betu,nadam se čudu :Rolling Eyes:  :Cekam:

----------


## Snekica

Maslina tako mi je žao zbog tebe  :Crying or Very sad:  Odtuguj pa hrabro dalje!  :Love: 
tlukaci5, da te beta ugodno iznenadi od srca ti želim  :Heart:

----------


## darmar

maslina jako mi je žao :Sad: , svaki put me srce zaboli i recne se dio njega kada čujem il pročitam da je beta negativna (malena) :Sad:  odtuguj sada i idemo dalje uzdignute glave!

----------


## aslan

vala mala drzi se ja^nekako vjerujem da ce sve biti ok, ta mrvica je hrabra na mamu i ne da se tako lako! molim se za tebe!

----------


## tikki

> Evo, ni kod mene nema željenih promjena. 9dnt beta 2,65. 
> Nema nikakvih simptoma za novi ciklus, ali očito niti trudnoće


Žao mi je  :Love:  nadam se da ćete uskoro biti u novim planovima i da je ovaj neuspjeh samo zadnja stepenica prije cilja

----------


## MASLINA1973

hvala vam cure, sve ste jako drago. svima koje ste ovo prošle, ne moram objašnjavati kako se osjećam, a ostalima samo želim da nikad nešto slično ne dožive. 
Bio je to pravi školski postupak, 5dt, dvije blastociste, jedna morula, malo čudnih osjećaja na početku, ali sve u svemu - puno nade... 

Sad sam već u mislima za drugi postupak, ali se bojim koliko ćemo dugo morati čekati lijekove. Koliko sam pročitala, moguće je u prirodnom ciklusu opet pokušavati, zar ne?

----------


## Jesen82

> vala mala drzi se ja^nekako vjerujem da ce sve biti ok, ta mrvica je hrabra na mamu i ne da se tako lako! molim se za tebe!


alsan draga kako si? često mislim na tebe...

----------


## aslan

jesen82 jutros sam vidjela tvoj potpis STIZE NAM MALENA CUDESNA DJEVOJCICA i bas sam sretna i mislim se o Boze pa zar je proslo toliko vremena otkad smo bile skupa na transferu?! vrijeme leti! 
ja sam ok drzim se, ne prestajem se nadat i tako, danas mi je 8dnt, piknula sam se Brevactidom i otisla na duuuguuu kavu, ovaj put sam nekako totalno opustena i necu raditi test kao uvijek par dana nakon brevactida jer mi bude pozitivan pa se ponadam i onda kod vadjenja bete veliko razocaranje... ovoga puta cekam bar 6 dana da on "izadje" iz organizma. niti jedan jedini simptom nemam. pozdrav za Malenu Cudesnu Djevojcicu  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

samo da javim moja beta jučer iznenađujuće 0,1!
na jesen idemo dalje s još jednim iskustvom više u životu..

----------


## mravic

zao mi je za betu, ali glavu gore,

----------


## kiara79

cure jel koja imala simptom treperenja/titranja/leptirića u maternici..? :Rolling Eyes: 
jučer me zove frendica 10 dnt sa ovim simptomom...
ima li itko iskustva??

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> cure jel koja imala simptom treperenja/titranja/leptirića u maternici..?
> jučer me zove frendica 10 dnt sa ovim simptomom...
> ima li itko iskustva??


Kiara baš mene to "muči"...a zapravo ne znam što to znači !? ja sam danas 6 dnt

----------


## mare41

Meni treperenje-1. ili 2. dan nakon transfera znači odbacivanje, al kad bude tako kasnije-negdje sam čitala da su to imale trudnice!

----------


## kiara79

hmmmm..ona 10 dnt...
to sam i ja pročitala,da 1-2 dnt znači odbacivanje,al nisam joj mogla niš pametno izguglati,pa pitam ovdje..

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Pa baš usprkos svemu nisam ništa niti htjela pisati...jer sve smo mi toliko različite; ako mi je suđeno da budem trudna valjda ću biti; ak ne biti će bolje drugi put  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ponekad imam osjećaj kao da mi se srce prešaltalo blizu maternice  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> .
> to sam i ja pročitala,da 1-2 dnt znači odbacivanje,.


 To si čitala ovdje na forumu ili negdje drugdje?

----------


## Becky

Ja sam 7 dnt. Dojke natečene, trbuh ko da sam trudna 6 mj, zna me probadati u području maternice i jajnika, na momente valunzi i temp oko 37. Jedino kaj me brine je to da me cijeli donji dio trbuha stalno boli, ko pritisak, a povremeno kao da mi maternica "bridi", ne znam to kak opisati... Jel to ko imao? (ciklus prirodni) Mogu li to Utrogestani napraviti?

----------


## kiara79

> To si čitala ovdje na forumu ili negdje drugdje?


ne...mislim da je bila neka poliklinika,pa njihove stranice..tako nešto..

----------


## kerolajn5

> Ponekad imam osjećaj kao da mi se srce prešaltalo blizu maternice


  :Laughing:    nasmijala si me.. to ti se bebač gnijezdi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## aslan

moj 9dnt prolazi kao i svaki drugi do sada-bez simptoma. jos 5 dana do bete a sat ko godina  :Smile: 
cice ko dva ispuhana balona kao u inat! jedino temperatura izmedju 37-37.4 al to i utrici meni u inat rade! znate ja mislim da cu ja to svoje dijete kad ga docekam nalupat po turu pa vec sam sijeda od brige!

----------


## mare41

Becky, moram napisati-blago tebi! :Smile: 
aslan, i ja sam već blizu te ideje :Smile: .

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> moj 9dnt prolazi kao i svaki drugi do sada-bez simptoma. jos 5 dana do bete a sat ko godina 
> cice ko dva ispuhana balona kao u inat! jedino temperatura izmedju 37-37.4 al to i utrici meni u inat rade! znate ja mislim da cu ja to svoje dijete kad ga docekam nalupat po turu pa vec sam sijeda od brige!


 Eh draga moja ne da ću ga nalupat nego ću ga max. Gnjaviti, bas onoliko koliko i ono meni već godinama izluduje..sorry curke ako ima grešaka pišem s moba

----------


## Snekica

> ja mislim da cu ja to svoje dijete kad ga docekam nalupat po turu pa vec sam sijeda od brige!


ihhhh, da mi je to vidjeti!  :Laughing:  morala sam to iskomentirati, bila bi pukla da ne, jer mi je tako slatko!  :Grin:

----------


## aslan

10dnt- osjecam se tako prazno... i kao da ce vjestica stici kroz dan-dva! kako je grozno ovo cekanje....

----------


## mare41

aslan, taj finiš je za potrgat ovo malo živaca što nam je ostalo, znaš da je gotovo, al tinja mala nada u čudo do bete....čekamo s tobom i ~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Ajme cure bole leđa ma rasturaju čini mi se da je moja menga pred vratima  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

aslan ,iva puno ~~~~~~~~~~ da vještica ne dođe i za jednu lijepu beticu !!

----------


## aslan

iva mia i mene ledja rasturaju vec od 4dnt ali to je moj simptom pred mengu, kad bi bar menga dosla tek za 9 mjeseci... :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Cure, leđa bole od progesterona, tako kažu doktori, a ima i trudnica koje su se na to žalile....(al za mene to znači pms :Sad: , al za druge ne mora značiti isto)

----------


## aslan

meni ovo 7. postupak i svaki put drugacije tako da je pravi simptom jedino beta hcg! a nama preostaje nada do te bete!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> iva mia i mene ledja rasturaju vec od 4dnt ali to je moj simptom pred mengu, kad bi bar menga dosla tek za 9 mjeseci...


joj baš to ti kažeš svaki put drugi simptomi....ne znam odoh u srijedu vaditi betu pa ću bar znati na čem sam...to mi je 10 dnt...mislim da bi se moglo vidjeti kakva je situacija...

----------


## tigrical

7 dnt, već dva dana su mi (.) (.) bolne i čini mi se tri broja veće...

----------


## mare41

vau, tigrical, to zvuči i meni (osim TM :Smile: ) obećavajuće...jel da da ti u prijašnjim postupcima nije bilo tako?

----------


## tigrical

> vau, tigrical, to zvuči i meni (osim TM) obećavajuće...jel da da ti u prijašnjim postupcima nije bilo tako?


Imaš pravo, prije nije bilo tako, bile bi mi ili bolne cijelo vrijeme, pa se ispuhale na dan M ili uopće nisu bile bolne...
Sad me ovo skroz pomutilo...

----------


## aslan

> joj baš to ti kažeš svaki put drugi simptomi....ne znam odoh u srijedu vaditi betu pa ću bar znati na čem sam...to mi je 10 dnt...mislim da bi se moglo vidjeti kakva je situacija...


i ja sutra idem vaditi betu, danas mi je 11dnt tako da je sutra 12dnt sto znaci da bi se trebalo vidjeti, ne mogu vise cekati jer osjetim da je menga pred vratima a sto prije saznam prije cu zapoceti s normalnim aktivnostima i vratiti se na posao.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

joj cure moje sad sam napokon stala nakon napornog dana i osluškujem svoj trbuh; da smo čujete te sve silne zvukove, mala ili mali čini mi se već svira trubu ili tako nešto; uglavnom neki je puhački instrument  :Smile: 

A cice kao diva najstarijeg zanata....a trbuh kao normalna žena koja je trudna cca. 5 mjeseci....

Ma mislim ovo treba snimati....  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Aslan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veeeeeeeliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## Ambra

Aslan ~~~~~~~~~~za danas!¨
Meni je danas tek 5. dnt, trbuh nije više toliko natećen, cice su još uvijek tu i to je to,a da i temperatura malo niža. Neznam, sve je to od utrogestana. Eto za promjenu u srijedu pocinjem sa crinonegel.  
Vrijeme mi sporo prolazi, uuuf.

----------


## morskavila

7 dnt užasno sam živčana i stalno osjećam nekakva "titranja" i "pikanja" ....

aslan nestrpljivo čekam rezultate

----------


## aslan

stigao i moj nalaz bete, ocekivana 0. sta da vam kazem kako se osjecam najradije bi da me netko lansira na Mars... potok suza, paket maramica i zagrljaj muza, ali ostaje ona snaga u meni sto me tjera dalje i nada zbog koje zivim! idem dalje! 
molim za sve cekalice bete!!!!

----------


## Ambra

aslan  :Love:  žao mi je!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> stigao i moj nalaz bete, ocekivana 0. sta da vam kazem kako se osjecam najradije bi da me netko lansira na Mars... potok suza, paket maramica i zagrljaj muza, ali ostaje ona snaga u meni sto me tjera dalje i nada zbog koje zivim! idem dalje! 
> molim za sve cekalice bete!!!!


draga moja što reći...nego hrabro dalje...sigurna sam da i mene sutra čeka takav rezultat  :Sad:

----------


## Becky

Aslan žao mi je... prošla sam to više puta... dok jednom nije beta bila 113, a još malo pa ćemo slaviti 4. rođendan...
A sada 10 dnt, cice bole i veelike su, trbuh napuhan, stalno temp. oko 37 C, prvih par dana nakon transfera sam imala neka probadanja i pritisak dolje u trbuhu i u jajnicima... pa se to smirilo, evo od danas opet neka probadanja dolje, kao kak inače imam pred mengu  :Evil or Very Mad: , ali tko zna... mislim betu vaditi preksutra. Svi ovi simptomi mogu biti od utrogestana, a mogu biti i od bete...?????
Čudno, uopće se ne mogu sjetiti jesam li imala kakve simptome u početku trudnoće tj u čekanju bete, ili ne...

----------


## Mia Lilly

*aslan*, žao mi je..

----------


## kiki30

aslan ,žao mi je.. :Love:

----------


## prag

cure evo da vam se pridužim na ovom podforumu. meni je 8 d.t. i kako mi je prvi put još sam zbunjena i sa sto pitanja, što je znak trudnoće, što je od lijekova, je li rano raditi testove itd..čekanje izluđuje..
od simptoma, osjetljivije cice, probadanje i titranje uvijek na istom dijelu stomaka, desno od pupka pa niže prema preponi. temperatura malo povišena 37.5. stomak natečen. 
beta je 16.6. ne znam da li da radim test s urinom ili da čekam betu i iako nestrpljivo čekam uživam gladiti stomak i misliti bar do bete da sam trudna  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Becky, uvjerena sam (od pred neki dan :Smile: ), da je to to, dodajem ~~~~~~~~~~~~
aslan, žao mi je, drži se!
prag, ako imaš volje i živaca-u principu bi mogla početi s prvim testom na trudnoću 14 dana od dana punkcije, al ako nemaš snage-rađe čekaj betu (iako nemoj čekati 17. dan, rađe radi 14. ili 15.).

----------


## aslan

Iva Mia mislim na tebe i vibram za veeeeliku betu sutra!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Aslan, žao mi je...
Čekalicama - sretno :Smile:

----------


## morskavila

aslan :Love:

----------


## kerolajn5

iva mia puuunoooo srećeee ,,iznenedi nas velikom betom  :Very Happy:

----------


## špelkica

Uskoro ćemo vas se pridružiti ovdje (nadam se  :Smile: ). Zato imam jedno pitanje: planiramo u srpnju na IVF prvi put i htjeli smo otići na more, pa me zanima mogu li nakon transfera na more? naravno, ne mislim se pržit na suncu, ali tu i tam bućnut. Kako sunce i toplina djeluju na implataciju?
*Aslan*  :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam nakon ne znam kojeg transfera išla na more. Bio je 5 mj. Dr. mi je rekao da je toplije da bi mi dozvolio da se sunčam  i kupam. Tako da mislim da nema problema što se toga tiće.. Sretno!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Iva Mia*, sretno danas!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke krv izvađena....čekam reluzlate...mislim za pol sata; sat bi trebao biti nalaz gotov....svi simptomi su mi za M...al opet nalaz je nalaz

----------


## dorina199

Iva Mia sretno!!
aslan draga  :Love: 
Meni danas 4dnt i smirena sam koliko to mogu biti, malo se živci ponekad igraju samnom ali pokušavam ne misliti na to. preležala sam samo dan transfera i drugi onako do pola a onda sve nastavila normalno, naravno bez velikih napora (mislim da bi opalila na ž da sam ostala u krevetu). Od drugog dana imam neke kako da ih nazovem bockanje ili tako nešto u jajnicima malo  s jedne strane malo s druge strane a leđe me rasturaju od dana transfera, jučer me nešto dobro puknulo u maternici da sam se malo zamislila i na neki način sam se pomirila da ni ovaj put nema ništa. Jutros kad sam se probudila i ustajala nešto me presjeklo dolje ali samona moment i sve sam očekivala -evo je- kad ono ništa, stavila utriće (moji naj frendovi ovih dana) i idemo dalje. Sve mi nekako smeta bole prepone, bole noge, leđa i sve se nadam negdje u podsvjest da me moje mrve malo zafrkavaju. Nasmijem se i sama sebi i idemo dalje, dan je jako dugačak a tek sam na početku samo da dočekam 7dnt jer to mi je "sudnji dan" zadnja dva puta tad je moja m stigla neočekivano. I dalje se potajno nadam najboljem a pripremam na najgore...

Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

dorina i ostalim čekalicama sretno!
Drago mi je da se mogu pridružiti čekalicama, jučer sam imala transfer 2 embrija i ne mogu vam ni opisati koliko sam sretna što sam uopće došla do ove faze, pošto kod mene izgleda svaki drugi put bude otkazan transfer.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Špelkice mislim da se možeš bućnuti, i ja ću ako još malo zatopli, mislim da je umjereno kretanje/plivanje dobro za cirkulaciju

----------


## tigrical

> Uskoro ćemo vas se pridružiti ovdje (nadam se ). Zato imam jedno pitanje: planiramo u srpnju na IVF prvi put i htjeli smo otići na more, pa me zanima mogu li nakon transfera na more? naravno, ne mislim se pržit na suncu, ali tu i tam bućnut. Kako sunce i toplina djeluju na implataciju?
> *Aslan*


Meni je na ovom transferu doktor prvi put napomenuo da ne bi ni slučajno mi palo na pamet ići se kupati u moru...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke moja beta je 23 .... danas mi je 10dnt...embrij star 4 dana...ajde protumačite ...zbunjena sam....očekivala sam 0

----------


## alma_itd

> Meni je na ovom transferu doktor prvi put napomenuo da ne bi ni slučajno mi palo na pamet ići se kupati u moru...


A meni je rekao da nema nikakvih problema da se kupam u moru!? Ja imam transfer 14.06. a planiram na more 23.07. i kaze da nema nikakvih problema i da se ponasam normalno,hehehhhe...sta god mu to znacilo :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Iva, moramo čekati petak, ....(uvijek se sjetim Ginger, al to je više iznimka), teško je, po meni, sad bilo što komentirati, čekamo preksutra!
alma-i nama je bilo rečeno ne na jako sunce i ne puno u moru (valjda malo moćže).

----------


## Kikica1

Iva Mia, najvjerojatnije ti je to bingo, samo si malo rano vadila betu. Ponovi 14. dan i ako je oko 100 to ti je to!

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Curke moja beta je 23 .... danas mi je 10dnt...embrij star 4 dana...ajde protumačite ...zbunjena sam....očekivala sam 0


A tak i tak ćeš ponoviti betu za dva dana.
Mislim da sad nitko nije pametan. Nadam se da će ti beta skočiti do neba.
Kaj nije od Ginger beta 10 dnt blastice bila 15?

----------


## kiki30

dorina , mali mimi ,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše mrvice,da vrijeme brzo prođe ,da dočekate veliku betu!!!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

curke zaboravila sam napisati da je ovo postupak s zaleđenim j.s. bio....odoh na nešto pojesti..npr.nešto konkretno  :Smile:

----------


## mario

> curke zaboravila sam napisati da je ovo postupak s zaleđenim j.s. bio....odoh na nešto pojesti..npr.nešto konkretno


 *Iva Mia,*pratim te nisam mogla docekat da se oslobodim mojih pacijenata na poslu da škicnem tvoju betu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje bete

----------


## Becky

IvaMia, ja mislim da si malo prerano radila... da je negativno, bilo bi manje od 5...
(ja ću je vaditi sutra, baš me zanima hoće li biti  :Very Happy:  ili  :Sad: ...)

----------


## aslan

Iva Mia ja mislim da ce za 4 dana beta biti troznamenkasta! navijamo za tebe draga!

----------


## tantolina

Iva Mia za betu u petak ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

*Iva Mia*, želim ti da si ti sljedeća forumska trudnica iz sekundarnog IVF-a, to bi mi dao malo nade  :Smile: . Držim fige da se beta u petak pravilno podupla  :Smile:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

od mene ovaj put nista. idemo opet u prag. i curke dobro sam.

----------


## crvenkapica77

*IvaMia  * rano si  vadila betu ali  nade ima  , joj   tako sam uzbuđena  zbog tebe  
sretno u  petak  , nek bude  super beta  !!
sretno  draga

----------


## Mia Lilly

> od mene ovaj put nista. idemo opet u prag. i curke dobro sam.


Žao mi je da nije uspjelo, ali mi je drago da si dobro.

----------


## kerolajn5

> Curke moja beta je 23 .... danas mi je 10dnt...embrij star 4 dana...ajde protumačite ...zbunjena sam....očekivala sam 0


 :Smile: ))))) Daj Bože da za dva dana skoči pa da imaš beturinu ..držim fige za pozitivan ishod i jaako se veselim  :Smile:

----------


## morskavila

*IvaMia* samo strpljivo sada, mislim da je ipak bilo rano... 

držim fige da beta raste ~~~~~~

ja cu betu vaditi u ponedjeljak

----------


## dorina199

Iva Mia za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da raste visoko
Meni 5dnt i ništa osim nekih simptoma pms koji me drže od 2dnt, sve u svemu ništa logično, a čekam i čekam.
Svim ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~ za sve što im treba i da bete budu barem troznamenkaste.

----------


## Sela

*Iva Mia* pa ti si se zaletjela sa nekim planovima za jesen,cini mi se...Neka,neka-nek samo beta raste!!! :Klap:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *Iva Mia* pa ti si se zaletjela sa nekim planovima za jesen,cini mi se...Neka,neka-nek samo beta raste!!!


Baš me zezaju kako švrljam po bookingu kao da bi silom u Prag...a čini mi se i daj Bože da ga i ne vidim ove godine...znaš meni je moja majka uvijek govorila kad želiš Boga nasmijati samo planiraj  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Curke hvala vam na podršci, nadam se da ću i vas i sebe obradovati s duplom betom  :Smile:

----------


## andream

Iva mia, meni ovo jako dobro izgleda i nadam se da je to -to. ~~~~~~~~~~~
OKNP, super stav, a i vidjet ćeš Prag ponovno  :Smile:

----------


## Muki

Prvi put sam u postupku IVF na Sv. Duhu i sve mi  je to jedna velika nepoznanica. Molim Vas za malu pomoć.
Imala sam transfer 5 dan nakon punkcije i to 1 morula i 2 cc. Kako Vam se to iz Vašeg iskustva čini? Što bi značilo cc?
Sada osječam onako pritisak u trbuhu. 12dpt mi je doktor rekao da izvadim betu al nevmogu mirno dočekati taj 20.06. pa Vas malo molim pomoć i mišljenje o ovoj mojoj situaciji?   :Smile:

----------


## Becky

Da vas sve malo razveselim i ohrabrim.......
Danas *12 dnt- beta 90* (da zaokružim).
Priča ide ovako: 4 stimulirana ciklusa- ništa. Sva 4 puta mirovala i uglavnom ležala. 
5. pokušaj- prirodnjak (1.puta). Ne da nisam mirovala, nego sam radila normalno (osim što nisam dežurala, što mi je inače u opisu posla), ponašala se normalno, kuhala, čistila, odlazila u dućan i nosila teške vrećice, nisam uopće razmišljala o postupku. 13.dnt- beta 113,0, za 2 dana 189,0- rezultat je mlada dama koja će uskoro 4 godine.
6. pokušaj, ovaj pokušaj- ponovno prirodnjak, vratili mi 4-stanični embrij 2.dan nakon aspiracije. Na dan transfera sam glumila da mirujem, ma tko uopće može ležati s 4-godišnjim tsunamijem?!? Već sam preksutra bila dežurna. U ova 2 tjedna sam normalno radila, i na poslu i u kući, bila 3x dežurna uz naravno nespavanje i maksimalni stres, odradila i žešću virozu s temperaturom, mirovala sam samo kad sam spavala... i to je to, evo današnja beta je gore napisana. Kaže dr da je za 12 dnt sasvim uredna, ponovit ćemo ju za 4 dana, daj Bože da naraste....... 
Simptomi? Izgleda da nisu samo od Utrogestana. Ipak se osjećam trudno- sise bole i velike su, umornija sam nego inače, stalno ili imam temp oko 37 ili ako ju i nemam osjećam se "temperaturno", trbuh napuhan, sad ko da me pere PMS, par dana nakon ET su me boljeli jajnici a 5-6 dnt sam osjećala probadanja dolje nisko. 
Mislim, nadam se i vjerujem, da će sve biti o.k. Samo da beta za 4 dana naraste.....
Pusa svima i glavu gore, ja sam očiti primjer da se može, i to u uvjetima koji nisu baš otptimalni- prirodnjak, posao, stres, nemirovanje, dežurstva, viroza uz temperaturu, radovi po kući... 
Sretno svim čekalicama!!!!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Da vas sve malo razveselim i ohrabrim.......
> Danas *12 dnt- beta 90* (da zaokružim).
> Priča ide ovako: 4 stimulirana ciklusa- ništa. Sva 4 puta mirovala i uglavnom ležala. 
> 5. pokušaj- prirodnjak (1.puta). Ne da nisam mirovala, nego sam radila normalno (osim što nisam dežurala, što mi je inače u opisu posla), ponašala se normalno, kuhala, čistila, odlazila u dućan i nosila teške vrećice, nisam uopće razmišljala o postupku. 13.dnt- beta 113,0, za 2 dana 189,0- rezultat je mlada dama koja će uskoro 4 godine.
> 6. pokušaj, ovaj pokušaj- ponovno prirodnjak, vratili mi 4-stanični embrij 2.dan nakon aspiracije. Na dan transfera sam glumila da mirujem, ma tko uopće može ležati s 4-godišnjim tsunamijem?!? Već sam preksutra bila dežurna. U ova 2 tjedna sam normalno radila, i na poslu i u kući, bila 3x dežurna uz naravno nespavanje i maksimalni stres, odradila i žešću virozu s temperaturom, mirovala sam samo kad sam spavala... i to je to, evo današnja beta je gore napisana. Kaže dr da je za 12 dnt sasvim uredna, ponovit ćemo ju za 4 dana, daj Bože da naraste....... 
> Simptomi? Izgleda da nisu samo od Utrogestana. Ipak se osjećam trudno- sise bole i velike su, umornija sam nego inače, stalno ili imam temp oko 37 ili ako ju i nemam osjećam se "temperaturno", trbuh napuhan, sad ko da me pere PMS, par dana nakon ET su me boljeli jajnici a 5-6 dnt sam osjećala probadanja dolje nisko. 
> Mislim, nadam se i vjerujem, da će sve biti o.k. Samo da beta za 4 dana naraste.....
> Pusa svima i glavu gore, ja sam očiti primjer da se može, i to u uvjetima koji nisu baš otptimalni- prirodnjak, posao, stres, nemirovanje, dežurstva, viroza uz temperaturu, radovi po kući... 
> Sretno svim čekalicama!!!!!


*Becky...*čitam sada tvoj post i kao da sam ga ja pisala....ovaj sada postupak nakon tri neuspješna niti trenutka nisam ležala...na gasu sam bila cijeli dan...pa me šokirala ova beta...premda je mala...ali ipak mala beta je beta...ja sam je priznajem rano izvadila, baš iz razloga što sam bila totalno aktivna pa sam htjela sebe uvjeriti kako je to nula jer moram neke aktivnosti organizizrati za vikend....kad ono šok,šok...

mislim da u ovim našim pokušajima glava čini čuda...pa kako god....

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

zaboravih napisati temperatura već danima 37,0-37,5....samo još da vidim Antonija i da mu kažem da mi je vruće...hehehehhe  :Smile:

----------


## tina2701

*Iva Mia*  :Bouncing:  čekamo nestrpljivo do sutra....da se beta podupla...

----------


## mravic

becky,srecno, beta ti je super, 
iva mia,bice super sutra

----------


## Becky

Evo kontrolna beta za 3 dana 3oo  :Smile: 
Iva Mia, čekamo tvoju..... :Love:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> Evo kontrolna beta za 3 dana 3oo 
> Iva Mia, čekamo tvoju.....


Evo mene s betom 420...kao što sam već napisala na odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo kontrolna beta za 3 dana 3oo 
> Iva Mia, čekamo tvoju.....


Čestitam!

----------


## alma_itd

U utorak vracena 2 smrzlica.od utorka sam i Fragminka.Beta 27.06. a do tad zivci ko strune.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> U utorak vracena 2 smrzlica.od utorka sam i Fragminka.Beta 27.06. a do tad zivci ko strune.


Bravo! Veselim se velikoj beti 27!
Kako ide pikanje?

----------


## alma_itd

Za sad je super,imam 2 plave fleke,ali to valjda tako mora :Grin:  Sretna sam da je uopste doslo do transfera jer sam bila 100% ubjedjena da nece prezivjeti a to su mi bili zadnji smrzlici,kad ono oba prezivjela. Sad se bodem sve sa pjesmom :Very Happy:  i nadam se da ce ovaj put uspjeti :Embarassed:

----------


## prag

evo i mene s betom... uspijelo nam je iz prvog pokušaja  :Very Happy: 
11 d.t. 101
14 d.t. 263
16 d.t. 563

ne mogu opisati našu sreću! svim curama želim da što prije im se to desi!!!!

----------


## kiki30

prag ,čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
alma,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dvije mrvice,da se čvrsto prime za mamicu!!

----------


## zlatta

prag čestitam!   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap: 
alma, da se mrvice prime! 

zna li tko nakon koliko dana mogu raditi urino test za trudnoću ako sam prošlu nedjelju odmah ujutro primila Brevactide 1500? u subotu vadim betu ali eto nestrpljiva sam    :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam radila 12 dnt, znaći peti dan od Brevactida.

----------


## alma_itd

Evo malo da se javim sa danasnjim stanjem na ''terenu''.Danas je 8dnt. Cice bole vec 2 dana i narasle su :Naklon:  sto me raduje jer sam bila malo zabrinuta da se nista ne desava.Stomak me stalno boli kao da cu dobiti,a znam da necu jer pijem estrofem.Dakle stavljam Utrice 3X1,pijem estrofem 2X2,pijem Normabel 3X1,pijem beby aspirin 1X1,dajem si Fraxiparin od 0,3ml 1X1 i jos na kraju svako vece jednu ''bobu'' folne kiseline.U medjuvremenu se zaljevam sokom od cvekle.betu bi trebala vaditi 27,ali moram navece jer nemogu uzeti slobodno ujutro,tako da cu rezultat znati tek u utorak.Mada mene zapravo brine onaj ''drugi dan'' i hoce li se pravilno duplati.Curke dajte si slobodno oduska i vibrirajte od nedjelje pa da i ja konacno idem piskiti svaki sat kao Pinky :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

alma evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da uskoro piškiš ako treba i svakih pola sata !!  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

alma, puuuno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~  za često piškenje   :Smile: 

MiaLily, ako sam primila ujutro u nedjelju, peti dan bi bio četvrtak??

----------


## Becky

Ja sam jučer, tuka glupa, išla na UZV. Bilo je 5+3 tjedna. Naravno da se vidjela samo gestacijska vrećica, bez ploda. Kažu mi 3 ginekologa koje sam pitala da ne brinem, jer je još rano da se plod vidi, i da je ovo sasvim uredan nalaz za gestaciju. Nadam se da je tako  :Smile: 
Jedino me brine to što mi se baš više i ne piški svaki čas... sise i dalje bole, povremeno imam temperaturice i dalje... znam da je svaka trudnoća drukčija, u prvoj sam stalno pišala u početku ali nisam imala temp., u prvoj me češće bolio trbuh kao pms a sad tek tu i tamo... 
Jel bi se vi brinule na mom mjestu ili ne?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> MiaLily, ako sam primila ujutro u nedjelju, peti dan bi bio četvrtak??


Da.

----------


## zlatta

Radila testić, ali je druga crta toliko jedva vidljiva sjena da mislim da se nemam što puno nadati u subotu....  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:    danas sam oplakala rundu pa ću lakše proći kroz subotnju betu...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Draga zlatta...ajd da ti napišem svoju situaciju....tak sam i ja sad ovaj postupak otpisala...onak ma nema od ovog ništa, kad ono  :Smile: 

Ovak ET je bio 30.5.
brevacide zadnji primila 3.6.
test negativan 7.6.
beta 23-8.6.
test plusić 11.6.
beta 420 14.6.

Svakako treba pričekati betu...jer čuda se događaju ....sretno draga

----------


## mistic

Evo mene opet malo kod vas  :Smile:  ....jučer mi je vračen jedan 8-stanični embrij, i još sam totalno zbunjena jer sam bila uvjerena da neće uspjeti s obzirom da smo išli na smrzliće u prirodnom ciklusu...imala sam 2 j.s., obje su se odledile, ali samo se jedna oplodila...sad moram čekati i to će me izluditi, dr. mi je napisao da vadim betu 13.7.  :Shock: 

Usput koristim priliku da čestitam curama koje su dogurale do velike bete, a ostalima želim puno sreće!

----------


## andream

Becky, uistinu nema potrebe raditi tako rano UZV, ja ću mirno pričekati do idućeg petka kad mi je preko 6 tjedana. I to mi se čini možda rano ali valjda će se nešto vidjeti.Ja od simptoma i dalje nemam apsolutno ništa (možda me samo malo bole (.)(.) ali toliko malo da nisam uopće ni u to sigurna.) Čak ni PMS ovaj put nije bio za razliku od prve trudnoće. Ne opterećujem se nimalo.Gdje ćeš ići na UZV? Ti si isto iz Vg?Zlatta, beta je uistinu jedini pokazatelj, pa u to ime ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zlatta

IvaMia, hvala na utjehi, znam da se čuda događaju ali meni je danas 12dpt, ili 14 dpo tako da.... 
radila sam i lh trakicu (osjetljivi PrimaTime) ona je pozitivna na drugu jutrošnju mokraću i bezveze si to radim kada znam da to nije pokazatelj..pokazatelj je urin test.. 
a tako sam se nadala jer je endić bio super ovaj puta... 
suze su stale, i već razgovaram s mm o idućem postupku što da radimo...

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Samo ti planiraj i ja sam planirala i kopala po netu tražeći hotel za Prag..pa ga još nisam rezervirala...a nadam se da i neću  :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

andream, hvala na ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  i ja tebi želim sretno na uzv  :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*zlatta* izvadi betu! Nemoj vjerovati testovima. Meni je taj 12 dnt bila jedva, jedva vidljiva crtica.

Mi smo bili na prvom uzv sa 5+4 i vidjela se samo GV. Meni je i to bilo olakšanje zbog prijašnjih biokemijskih trudnoća sa visokim betama.
Tjedan dana do sljedećeg uzv-a je bio pravi pakao čekanja. Tek za tjedan dana, znaći 6+4 vidjeli smo otkucaje.
andream je totalno u pravu. Mislim da prije 6 tt ne treba ići na uzv. E da mi je to neko rekao ne bi se patila tjedan dana do sljedećeg uzv-a!

----------


## Mali Mimi

zlatta da je meni bila jedva vidljiva sjena druge crtice vjerojatno bih sad slavila, ti odi lijepo izvaditi betu jer ako ti je bila vidljiva druga crtica onda će ti i beta biti pozitivna

----------


## aleksandraj

zlatta, slazem se s mali mimi. Ipak ti je to bio dvostanicni pa je i implantacija bila kasnija. Poz test je poz test i znads sto to znaci.~~~~~~~~~~~~~dakle, sutra troznamenkastu betu na sunce  :Heart:

----------


## Becky

andream, ja sam ti to radila na svoju inicijativu (radim u bolnici; navalila na dežurne ginekologice da rade uzv, s tim da jedna nije ni htjela jer je rekla da ili neće vidjeti ništa ili samo gestacijsku, a drugu sam nagovorila). I sad se grizem jer nisam vidjela kaj sam htjela, makar one kažu da je to super  :Smile:   U prvoj trudnoći smo vidjeli plod s otkucajima srca sa 6+2. Onda sam stalno pišala, a sad je to trajalo par dana i onda stalo. Pa me to sve nekako izluđuje. 
E jesam i ja blesava, umjesto da se veselim i uživam...

----------


## kerolajn5

moj transfer bio 20.06 vraćene 3 oocite s tim da su mi rekli da jedna uopće nema šanse za implataciju ,neznam točno zašto su je onda vratili.. sad čekanje do 4.07 .    čestitam svima koji su došli do svojih velikih betica ....

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Becky* nalaz ti je najnormalniji - ja sam bila na 1. uzv u 5. tjednu i vidjele su se dvije GV, zatim sam krajem 6. tjedna bila na 2. uzv i vidjele su se 6mm velike mrve i srčana akcija. 
Zadnji uzv je bio u 9. tt i mrve su skoro 3 cm. Sve su bebe počele kao tvoje - nema mjesta panici  :Kiss: 
*zlatta* ma koje plakanje daj, krvariš - NE, test je bio +  JE, pa onda ti = trudna  :Very Happy:  Čekaj betu dati potvrdi i sve će biri u najboljem redu  :Kiss:

----------


## alma_itd

Jutro svima! :Coffee:  je vjerovatno vec popijena. Ja raspolozana :Crying or Very sad: ,sve mi se nesto skupilo.Placem zbor ruznog vremena,zbog ptica na grani,zbog gladnih u Africi...Ma grozno. Nadam se da cu se malo na poslu ''razbistriti''. Sto se tice ''stanja'' sve pozitivno(susta suprotnost od toga kako se ja osjecam). Danas 10dnt,MM otisao u bolnicu po recepte za moju ''medikaciju'' za vikend,ja uradila kucni test, + se pojavljivao zajedno sa kontrolnom linijom i sad bih naravno trebala da skacem i da se radujem jer puno njih ovdje taj + tako zeljno iscekuju,ali ja sam ga se do sad nagledala toliko puta a nikako da se maknem dalje od njega i nepravilno duplirajuce bete.Komentar nakon uradjenog testa mi je bio:''Ma da,naravno'' i pravac u smece.Sorry za crnjak...ne obazirite se na ovo moje blebetanje ovdje,jednostavno sam se morala negdje raspekmeziti.Nadam se da ce me do veceras popustiti jer cu se ugusiti(a pijem Normabel,izgleda ne djeluje na knedle u grlu i slona na grudima).

----------


## zlatta

alma   :Love:    i   :Klap:   za tvoj plusić!
plus je i možda baš ovaj puta uspije!
i to stanje pilavljenja jako dobro znamo sve mi ovdje  :Cool: 

i znam da u tom stanju knedle u grlu normabel je 0 bodova, ja sam se tako jučer nasekirala i natugovala da su me poslije trbuh i jajnici rasturali, a evo danas je novi dan, sunce sija, idemo dalje...teška srca, teških nogu ali moramo, nema nam druge ako želimo zabebiti   

ja u biti niti ne znam koliko smijemo normabela dnevno piti? meni piše prema potrebi pa sam ja to protumačila jedna tbl dnevno??

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam ga prosli put pila 1 dnevno a sad ga pijem 3X1 i to samoinicijativno jer sam procitala da nekima u Hrvatskoj tako dr. propisuju(ja ne zivim u Hr).Pa kontam idem pokusati,jer svaki put do sad sam imala jake grceve u maternici pa je mozda i to bio uzrok biohemijskih.Ma nemam pojma,pokusavam sve i svasta,gdje god sta cujem.Nadam se da cu sutra biti bolje.

----------


## kerolajn5

alma urodit će to sve plodom  :Smile:   držim fige

----------


## zlatta

alma, to mi nekako puno zvuči, ali ako je to neki dr.propisao možda je imao razloga.
gdje si bila u postupku? i što ti je tvoj dr.rekao?
ja se kod dr. tako spletem da zaboravim takve "detalje" pitati

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam u postupku u Belgiji. ovdje sam od dr. dobila samo aspirin dodatno i Fragmin(nakon puno diskusije).Razgovarala sam sa drugim ginekolozima i kazu da ne moze skoditi ,ako se beta pravilno bude duplala,namjeravam prestati sa Normabelom,a za sad nastavljam ovako pa sta bude.

----------


## zlatta

alma, nadam se da te očekuje sretna školska i dosadna trudnoća.....a za 8 mjeseci da stiže roda   :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*alma* tuga je meni bila jedan od prvih znakova T. Test nisi ni trebala raditi, s obzirom na tvoja prethodna iskustva, ali kako hoćeš, vidiš da te nije nit ohrabrio nit razveselio, a možda si bacila u smeće prvi plus tvoje prve bebe .... nemoj se tako ubijat u pojam, vjeruj u bebu, pij svoje lijekove i beta će te ovog puta iznenaditi, vidjet ćeš  :Kiss: 

Apropo Normabela  i ja sam ga imala uz sebe za čekanja transfera, srećom nisam ni jednog popila. Kad sam tek došla u bolnicu i ostala sama u sobi popila sam jedan da se smirim. Drugi dan sam pitala liječnicu koja me pregledavala da li je ok da zbog jakih grčeva u maternici i jajnicima uzmem normabel - pogledala me kao da sam luda, da odkud mi ta ideja, da takvi lijekovi uopće nisu dobri za embrio i da se okanim tih ideja. Poslala me na kamilicu i pripisala mi spasmex za grčeve. Ona je specijalist neonatolog - dakle nju primarno zanimaju nerođene bebe, a manje mame. Tog sam dana bacila taj normabel i nikad mi ponovo neće past na pamet. Stoga žene, molim vas, pazite s tim lijekom, nije to šala niti bezopasni lijek...

----------


## frka

Sumskica, spasmex ti je u trudnoci puno puno gori od normabela za bebe... ne znam koji bi dr to prepisao prije normabela.. govorim iz debelog iskustva i nakon mjeseci i mjeseci proucavanja problematike...

----------


## Sumskovoce

ma nemoj me zezati  :Shock: 
Ja sam dobila jednu ...kmh..valjda dozu (ili kako se to zove) u infuziju i još jednu infuziju bez njega. A grčenje je bilo nesnosno - bilo me strah da će mi maternica izbaciti dječicu.
Ime liječnice ti mogu poslat na pp ako te zanima.

----------


## alma_itd

Znam da je svaki lijek stetan na svoj nacin i cak i na uputstvu za Normabel pise da se pije u slucaju da je ocekivana korist veca od stete koja moze nastati...E sad...nemogu biti pametna.Samo znam da otkako ga pijem nemam grceve kakve sam imala u proslim postupcima.Vrijeme ce pokazati.

----------


## frka

Na moru sam na mm-ovom mobu i ne znam procitati pp... ja sam jrdno vrijeme u trudnoci koristila i jedan i drugi lijek zbog svakojakih problema i

----------


## frka

Na moru sam na mm-ovom mobu i ne znam procitati pp... ja sam jrdno vrijeme u trudnoci koristila i jedan i drugi lijek zbog svakojakihu problema pa sam citala sve zivo i konzultirala se s masu dr-a i spasmex je definitivno "opasniji" od normabela. Mada niti jedan lijek u trudnoci nije preporucljiv... ali sto se mora, mora se.. ali sigurno bih prije pila normabele da moram...

----------


## Mojca

Meni je frendica farmaceutica rekla da Normabel nikako uzimati u trudnoći... kao i često, teško je biti pametan tko je u pravu... što je istina.

----------


## andream

Sjećam se ležanja u bolnici pred porod kad sam, hospitalizirana dva tjedna prije, tražila jednu noć samo jedan normabel. Dr me samo pogledao i rekao, u redu, ali znate da će to preko posteljice ići i na dijete.Osjećala sam se još jadnije ...

----------


## frka

Nisam rekla da je normabel preporucljiv u trudnoci vec da je od dva zla spasmex vece zlo. A sto se normabela tice - zene na tokolizi ni nemaju izbora - u svakoj boci je 10mg normabela jer partusisten djeluje na srce sto normabel neutraluzira. I to ke standardna terapija protiv trudova. I mislim da je u svakom slucajy manje stetna od toga da se beba rodi u npr 28.ili 31.tt...

----------


## frka

Nisam rekla da je normabel preporucljiv u trudnoci vec da je od dva zla spasmex vece zlo. A sto se normabela tice - zene na tokolizi ni nemaju izbora - u svakoj boci je 10mg normabela jer partusisten djeluje na srce sto normabel neutraluzira. I to ke standardna terapija protiv trudova. I mislim da je u svakom slucajy manje stetna od toga da se beba rodi u npr 28.ili 31.tt...

----------


## Sumskovoce

Nakon ovog posta o spasmexu sam malo potražila i čitam da se u Ri bolnici spasmex daje trudnicama pred kraj T kada dođu trudovi ranije od očekivanog, pa kao da se odgodi porod...
Ne kužim baš zašto bi davali neki lijek koji je tako jako štetan. 
A ova liječnica mi je objasnila da se u 8. tjednu (kada sam bila hospitalizirana) razvija bebin mozak i da je baš zbog toga Normabel jako rizičan. Makar na kraju mi je u karton napisala normabel uvečer - prema potrebi. 
*frka* daj ako možeš nam pojasni zašto je spasmex tako jako štetan...

----------


## zlatta

suborke drage, beta 2.1..... ništa niti ovaj puta.....otplakala sam još u četvrtak tako da se danas osjećam prazno   :Sad: 
a ništa, glavu gore, idemo u novi postupak...jednom će uspjeti....

alma, želim ti da bar ti uspiješ i neka beta raste pravilno

----------


## Jesen82

evo opet rasprava o normabelu....ja sam ih popila svega par od kada sam trudna i to dok sam imala hematom jer mi je doc rekao... e sad ako je tako štetan zašto ga svi prepisuju ja ne znam... ali dobro... ja svojem doktoru vjerujem i ne pada mi napamet ga preispitivati...po mene ako je rečeno da se pije treba ga piti a na vlastitu ruku baš i ne bi....radije pijte više magnezija kao što ja radim kada krenu grčevi ili neki bolovi.. meni je super magnezij direkt od Biolectre..imate u granulama i tabletama...meni ful pomaže...

e da... moja mama je imala i samnom i sa sestrom rizične trudnoće i pila je CIJELU trudnoću apurine i gestagene jer joj je tako rečeno a i tada nije bilo Normabela... i evo nas dvije žive i zdrave... i ništa nam nije... tako da...

ja ne kažem za cure koje su od struke...ali ovdje se često može pročitati da se kreću uzimati lijekovi na svoju ruku jer se tako preporučilo nekom drugom... meni nije to jasno...pa zašto onda postoje doktori?

----------


## Jesen82

> suborke drage, beta 2.1..... ništa niti ovaj puta.....otplakala sam još u četvrtak tako da se danas osjećam prazno  
> a ništa, glavu gore, idemo u novi postupak...jednom će uspjeti....
> 
> alma, želim ti da bar ti uspiješ i neka beta raste pravilno


žao mi je..jako jako :Sad:

----------


## Sumskovoce

*zlatta*  :Love:  žao mi je draga  :Sad: 

*Jesen82* slažem se s tobom da je jedno uzimanje lijekova po uputi liječnika, a drugo na svoju ruku jer je drugoj curi u drugoj klinici dr. dao taj lijek. To mi je fascinantno, makar razumijem i to jer sam i ja otišla svojoj dr. opće prakse, pitala što misli o tom normabelu, ona mi ga je pripisala i savjetovala da ga popijem ako budem izvan sebe od iščekivanja i straha. Jednog sam popila, napisala sam, u bolnici nakon krvarenja i to zato jer sam mogla ili to ili ridati kao bijesna do jutra. 
A to što su davali našim majkama - khm..pa izvršili su istraživanja nakon tih godina (nas dvije smo godište) i nije slučajno što se praksa značajno promijenila od tada...

----------


## alma_itd

Auuuu izgleda sam ja ponovo ovdje pokrenula diskusiju o Normabelu :Shock:  Da uzela sam ga na svoju ruku jer znam kakve sam grceve imala a znam i da mi sa magnezijem kojeg sam ranije isto tako na svoju ruku uzimala nista manji nisu bili. Covjek se hvata za slamku kad ima problem. Osim toga medicinske sam struke i znam kad zapocinje organogeneza kod embriona tako da nakon pravilno duplirajuce bete :Naklon:  planiram da se ''skinem'' sa Normabela. Dr. moraju upozoravati,naravno da nece nikome preporuciti neki lijek tek onako i naravno da svi izbjegavaju koliko god je to moguce,ali kad bi se moji pacijenti pridrzavali svega sto im ja savjetujem i na sta ih upozoravam da nije dobro,pa po cijeli dan bi pili samo vodu,hodali za zubnim koncem :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

*Zlatta*  :Love:  Svi ovdje na zalost znamo kako ti je. Pripremaj se za slijedeci postupak i u medjuvremenu pokusaj da uradis jos neke dodatne pretrage.Jednom mora uspjeti :Yes:

----------


## Sumskovoce

ma *alma* nisi ti jedina, napisala sam gore da sam ga i ja išla tražit od dr opće prakse jer sam tu pročitala da ga nekima daju. Kad žena želi majčinstvo neće prezati ni pred čime, samo da si poveća šanse i to je toliko normalno i ljudski da nitko normalan i razuman ne može zamijeriti. 
Mene je kasnije bilo strah ga uzeti, pročitala sam onaj papirić unutra, grčeve sam doživljavala kao neki pozitivan muving nakon transfera  :Wink:  a magnezij je zaista pomogao.
Ali opet, meni je to bio tek 2. pokušaj, nisam puno nade polagala u uspjeh i svejedno mi je bilo teško...
Pls nemoj mislit da su ti moji komentari bili kritika za tebe...nebih se nikad drznula....  :Love:

----------


## Jesen82

*Šumskica*.... da medicina je napredovala i promijenile se stvari...ali imaš i dalje cure koje moraju piti cijelu trudnoću normabele i uzimati utrogestane pa sve bude u redu... ja imam par prijateljica kojima je tako bilo......ali nevežano... moj savjet je jedino slušati doktore i samo njih...ako poslije pregleda imate potrebu preispitivati njegovu/njezinu terapiju na internetu onda znači da mu ne vjerujete....

*Alma* draga ja ti držim fige da ovo bude dobitni postupak i da bude prekrasna duplajuća :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Sumskice*  :Love:  no frks...ne ljutim se ja tako lako,a forum i jeste napravljen za razmjenu misljenja i iskustava. Pa da nije vas ovdje drage moje Rode ja bih jos uvijek tapkala u mraku ko levat.Dr. je zlo od mene kad se pojavim na vratima uvijek sa nekim novim prijedlogom sta bih mozda jos mogla pokusati da uradim ili ispitam a sve sam to naravno OVDJE procitala :Wink:

----------


## frka

Joj, sumskice, krivo sam se izrazila- ubija me ovaj i phone i treba mi pol sata za 1 poruku... nista ne brini - i ja sam definitivno za to da se slusaju dr-i. I ponavljam da sam ja pila i normice i spasmexe i bila na tokolizi i cak mi paar puta sibnuli injekciju voltarena i moja je cura za 10, a ne za 5! Samo me zacuddilo sto je netko prije preporucio spasmex od normabela jer je normabel definitivno blazi i s manje ucinaka (mislim na onaj od 2mg). To mi je potvrdilo preko nekiko dr-a i sama sam iskopala sve sto sam mogla o tome. Btw - meni ni 3 magnezija dnevno ne bi pomogla. Nisu cak ni tablete partusistena pomagale... a svi su lijekovi u trudnoci nszalost nepozeljni i nuzno zlo...

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, znam da je mene nakon transfera u tom groznom i teškom periodu čekanja bete ili menge ili plusića/minusa na testu uvijek zanimalo kakve rane simptome su imale žene u onom postupku kada se dogodila toliko željena trudnoća, pa evo da vam napišem moje:

Nikakvih posebnih grčeva, leptirića i ostalo u maternici, baš ništa
Raspoloženje jednako kao i inače, osim nervoze iščekivanja
Temperatura prosjek oko 36,6 - 36,8, dakle nikakve vrlo visoke temperature iznad 37
Apsolutno nikakve promjene u grudima, ni povećanje, ni bolovi, ni promjena boje bradavica...
Normalno mokrenje, ništa posebno često
Nikakav metalni okus u ustima, nikakve promjene u ukusu, mirisima...
Normalna razina energije, nikakav posebni umor
Nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje / spotting
Nikakve mučnine
(a primile su se trojke! i kao trebalo bi biti jačih simptoma...)

Jedini simptom, koji još uvijek traje, a došao je tek kasnije, jesu "menstrualni" grčevi i bol u donjim leđima, kao prije menge, pravi pms. No to je u početku bilo tako blago, sada je izraženije.

Toliko o simptomima, iskreno u postupcima  i pokušajima kada nisam bila trudna, imala sam više simptoma nego ovaj put koji je bio bingo.  :Smile:  To sam vam htjela napisati, jer znam da se uvijek nekako nadamo da će nam neki simptom "objaviti" da smo trudne, no puno cura koje sam upoznala su mi potvrdile istu stvar, da prije bete nisu iskusile baš nikakve simptome, pa tako evo i moja frendica koja je imala transfer točno tjedan dana prije mene i isto je zatrudnjela. Ništa, bila je SIGURNA da stiže menga, a ono, evo bebice.

Nemojte se uopće zamarati simptomima, bez brige, oni će doći kasnije, no opet su različiti od osobe do osobe. Ja sam oko 4., 5. tjedna odjednom izgubila svaku želju za kavom i bilo čim slatkim (što je morbidno čudno za mene!), počeli su dosta jaki umori i iznimna osjetljivost na mirise. No, nemam mučnine, ponekad mi bude zlo, no bez povraćanja, a sada sam 7+1. Malo su veće grudi, no nisu bolne. 

Eto, mislila sam da možda ovo nekom pomogne u čekanju i smiri ga u slučaju "izostanka" razno raznih simptoma.

Pusa svima velika!

----------


## ValaMala

Curke, znam da je mene nakon transfera u tom groznom i teškom periodu čekanja bete ili menge ili plusića/minusa na testu uvijek zanimalo kakve rane simptome su imale žene u onom postupku kada se dogodila toliko željena trudnoća, pa evo da vam napišem moje:

Nikakvih posebnih grčeva, leptirića i ostalo u maternici, baš ništa
Raspoloženje jednako kao i inače, osim nervoze iščekivanja
Temperatura prosjek oko 36,6 - 36,8, dakle nikakve vrlo visoke temperature iznad 37
Apsolutno nikakve promjene u grudima, ni povećanje, ni bolovi, ni promjena boje bradavica...
Normalno mokrenje, ništa posebno često
Nikakav metalni okus u ustima, nikakve promjene u ukusu, mirisima...
Normalna razina energije, nikakav posebni umor
Nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje / spotting
Nikakve mučnine
(a primile su se trojke! i kao trebalo bi biti jačih simptoma...)

Jedini simptom, koji još uvijek traje, a došao je tek kasnije, jesu "menstrualni" grčevi i bol u donjim leđima, kao prije menge, pravi pms. No to je u početku bilo tako blago, sada je izraženije.

Toliko o simptomima, iskreno u postupcima  i pokušajima kada nisam bila trudna, imala sam više simptoma nego ovaj put koji je bio bingo.  :Smile:  To sam vam htjela napisati, jer znam da se uvijek nekako nadamo da će nam neki simptom "objaviti" da smo trudne, no puno cura koje sam upoznala su mi potvrdile istu stvar, da prije bete nisu iskusile baš nikakve simptome, pa tako evo i moja frendica koja je imala transfer točno tjedan dana prije mene i isto je zatrudnjela. Ništa, bila je SIGURNA da stiže menga, a ono, evo bebice.

Nemojte se uopće zamarati simptomima, bez brige, oni će doći kasnije, no opet su različiti od osobe do osobe. Ja sam oko 4., 5. tjedna odjednom izgubila svaku želju za kavom i bilo čim slatkim (što je morbidno čudno za mene!), počeli su dosta jaki umori i iznimna osjetljivost na mirise. No, nemam mučnine, ponekad mi bude zlo, no bez povraćanja, a sada sam 7+1. Malo su veće grudi, no nisu bolne. 

Eto, mislila sam da možda ovo nekom pomogne u čekanju i smiri ga u slučaju "izostanka" razno raznih simptoma.

Pusa svima velika!

----------


## zlatta

valamala  :Love:  
lijep post za sve koje osluškuju...

----------


## kerolajn5

valamala stvarno ti je super post ,, meni slično kao i tebi ..još da i ishod bude kao tebi....  :Smile:  danas 7dnt,, od 5dnt lagani menstrualni grčevi, od jučer navečer glavobolja koja još i sad traje ,nadam se da m neće doći i da ću i ja ugledati veliku brojčicu .. noćas sam sanjala da sam rodila sina ..još me drži taj divan osjećaj  :Smile:

----------


## Becky

Jučer UZV 6+2 tj. 
Ništa. 
Beta pala na 185.
Drugim riječima- spontani.
....... (to su emocije koje ne mogu verbalizirati)
Idemo opet na jesen...

----------


## Festa

becky, draga, zao mi je... :Crying or Very sad: 
cuvaj se i budi hrabra.

----------


## mare41

Becky, jako mi je žao.

----------


## alma_itd

*Becky*  :Sad:  jako mi je zao :Love:  A beta se tako lijepo duplala(ja sam sa tim tako istraumirana,da kad vidim da se pravilno dupla mislim da se vise nista lose ne moze desiti),a eto uvijek neka neprijatna iznenadjenja.

----------


## Mia Lilly

*Becky*, jako mi je žao.

----------


## alma_itd

Evo da javim i ovdje a da me moderatorice ne izbace :Embarassed:  Moja beta *13dnt 734* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Alma*,bravo za betu!!!!!

----------


## marisela

Alma čestitke i ovdje,  ma bravo.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kerolajn5

alma čestitam,,odlična beta !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## andream

Becky, jako mi je žao, ne mogu vjerovati da se ovo može dogoditi....

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Evo da javim i ovdje a da me moderatorice ne izbace Moja beta *13dnt 734*


 :Very Happy:  bravo! Čestitam!

----------


## sanja1

Alma itd,bravo,koja super beta :Very Happy: .

----------


## kerolajn5

kada se može najranije raditi test  poslje transfera,, meni je danas 9dnt ,, vraćene 3 mrve 3dan neznam kakve su bile kvalitete.. od sinoć imam malo svijetlo smeđi iscjedak

----------


## Snekica

možeš već sutra

----------


## alma_itd

hvala cure na vibricama :Kiss: ...Moja beta *13dnt 734, 15dnt 1798* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## miga24

Alma, čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## mravic

cestitam alma, beta je super

----------


## rose

čestitam alma,beta je mrak....

----------


## andream

alma, čestitam.
moje obje bete su bile u prvoj trudnoći gotovo identične tvojima i bila je blizanačka trudnoća (na žalost samo se jedna bebica na kraju "primila"). Evo sad se nadamo da je ta druga opet s nama u ovoj trudnoći.
Sretno dalje!

----------


## sissy75

Alma go girl!!  :Very Happy:  super duplanje, čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala vam svima na cestitkama.Divne ste.Sve vas volim :Zaljubljen:  UZ ce biti za 2 nedjelje,do tad ne trebam vise vaditi betu samo nastaviti sa terapijom.Jos ni sama ne mogu da vjerujem.Jedva cekam UZ da vidim kako i to izgleda :Very Happy:

----------


## kerolajn5

moja beta 1, danas 11dnt

----------


## zlatica

kerolajn5 žao mi je!

----------


## kerolajn5

> http://www.cafe.ba/fun/45554_Zatrudn...la-trudna.html


 :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## zlatica

kerolajn5 doći će i naših pet minuta....sad se čine daleki ali....
alma_itd beta ti je prekrasna,fragmin je čini se potpomogao,kako si očekivala!
(ne rade mi smajlići?)

----------


## kerolajn5

ma hoće ,,negubim nadu ,,   imam jedno pitanjce .. po čemu dr odlučuju prepisati fragmin ,, o čemu to ovisi?

----------


## zlatica

prepisuju ga na temelju nalaza na trombofiliju,međutim u zadnje vrijeme sve više i curama nakon više neuspješnih postupaka ili biokemijskih.
pročitaj više na temi venska tromboza....

----------


## miga24

Kerolajn drži se i šta reć nego da hrabro kreneš u nove pobjede...

----------


## zlatta

kerolajn     :Love: 

alma, tako sam sretna zbog tebe, sretno i dalje neka bude      :Klap:

----------


## martina3108

> Za sad je super,imam 2 plave fleke,ali to valjda tako mora Sretna sam da je uopste doslo do transfera jer sam bila 100% ubjedjena da nece prezivjeti a to su mi bili zadnji smrzlici,kad ono oba prezivjela. Sad se bodem sve sa pjesmom i nadam se da ce ovaj put uspjeti



Alma čestitke od sveg srca  :Very Happy:  !!!  Ja sam trenutno u isčekivanju bete, vadim ju u ponedjeljak (ako ne dođe m.). Isto sam bila u postupku sa smrzlićima, vratili su mi jednog borca pa ćemo vidjeti  :Yes:  

Sve ovo je toliko emotivno iscrpljujuće, jučer sam išla zatvoriti bolovanje i iz gin ordinacije su za redom izašle 3 predivne trudnice, oči su mi se napunile suzama jer stalno razmišljam kada će doći red na mene. Uostalom sve se osjećamo isto...

----------


## alma_itd

Hvala *Zlatta* nadam se da cemo uskoro skakati i zbog tebe :Very Happy:

----------


## zlatta

curke, da li ste što koristile da bi smanjile menstrualne bolove poslije transfera?
meni od jučer, 3dpt 2-dnevnog embrija, krenuli nekada blaže nekada jače, nekada ih nema....znam da to može voditi u oba smjera ali počela sam piti magnezij i andol, uplašim se kada su jači - odmah zalegnem i mirovanje  
što ste vi poduzimale?
i prije sam ih imala i beta neg., pa im se ne radujem nego pokušavam ublažiti...

----------


## alma_itd

Ja nisam nikada imala posebne bolove nakon transfera,nego jedino ako je bila i punkcija par dana ranije.Nisam nista pila,nego sam trpila,jer me  je bilo strah da sta ne ''pokvarim'' sa analgeticima.Kad sam jednom zavrsila u hitnoj zbog bolova i krvarenja dali su mi analgin ali je bio bez kodeina i to kao mogu trudnice uzimati,popila sam ga jer sam znala da od bete nece na kraju biti nista,a da nije bio takav slucaj mislim da bih opet trpila.Pokusaj i Normbel od 2mg uzeti,on ce te malo smiriti i ublaziti eventualne grceve maternice koje mozda osjecas kao bolove.

----------


## KLARA31

ovo je meni drugi transfer i nemam bolove tako jake,samo lagane, ja bi pretrpila jake bolove jer me strah piti bilo šta protiv bolova da ne ugrozim nešto

----------


## MASLINA1973

I meni je drugi transfer i do popodne sam brojila zvijezde od bolova. Transfer je bio jučer, pritisak nepodnošljiv, a sad - tišina. Ništa nisam pila, trpjela sam do suza.

Ne znam trebam li se radovati jer je možda?! malo rano za implantaciju, a možda je to ipak bingo.
Vidjet ćemo, vidjet ćemo...

----------


## eva133

*MASLINA* želim ti puno sreće i da ti vrijeme što prije prođe.
Ja ću u ponedjeljak na transfer i nadam se da će proći u redu.

----------


## KLARA31

maslina nadam se da je to bingo!  :Smile: 
nije svakoj ženi isto,pa tako ni bolovi pri implatanciji

----------


## MASLINA1973

> *MASLINA* želim ti puno sreće i da ti vrijeme što prije prođe.
> Ja ću u ponedjeljak na transfer i nadam se da će proći u redu.


Eva133, sretno u ponedjeljak i neka ti prođe bezbolno i uspješno. Nekako smo u isto vrijeme bile na AIH, ali nam se nije posrećilo. Kako nam je objema ovo drugi IVF, neka nam ovaj put bude dobitni. Javi nam u ponedjeljak kako je prošlo :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> maslina nadam se da je to bingo! 
> nije svakoj ženi isto,pa tako ni bolovi pri implatanciji


Hvala, Klara 31! TEbi sretno s betom, neka bude velika i prava, a trudnoća školska. 
MOja je frendica u CITU iz prvoga IVF-a rodila curicu i dečkića. Dr. P. se našalio i tražio da mu čestita jer iz prve u "tim godinama" i to twinsiće različita spola - e pa vrijedilo mu je čestitati. 
Čekamo tvoju betu :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

eva ,maslina ~~~~~~~~~~za transfer i veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

čestitam svima koje su dočekale svoje pozitivne bete! a čekalicama puno dobrih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  

ja ću sutra navečer vaditi betu, ali brine me što su me počela stezati pluća pomalo, ali podrebrica i naprijed i leđa dosta, grudi me bole sa strane - to sam čitala da zna tako boliti od estrofema pa se brinem i za ostalo... a od danas me i grudi dosta bole...prvi puta pijem estrofem..
znam da u trudnoći zna boliti križa, često nas bole i od utrogestana... ali sredina leđa??

----------


## snow.ml

zlatta mene ti je tako bolilo od hipera...nisam mogla udahnuti zraka  kao da me netko izudarao, križa za poludit trgala, nisam se mogla pomaknuti...

a u prvom postupku sam pila estrofem i nisam ništa osjetila...pila sam ih dosta dugo.skoro 14 dana..

dali ti je napuhan stomak.. ja sam osjetila vodu kako i se valja po trbušnoj šupljini

----------


## zlatta

snow, bole me i jajnici, trbuh je napuhan ali znao je biti i više napuhan    :Rolling Eyes:    tako da ne vjerujem da je hiper, osim toga danas mi je 13 dpt... hiper mislim nastupa po transferu, ali više ni to nisam sigurna  

a, bidne mi!

----------


## snow.ml

ja nisam ništa osjetila nakon transfera...tek nekih 5 dana poslje su me stezala pluća i 8 dan mi je odjednom buknilo...dr.L mi je rekao da to sve ovisi o jajnicima...
a vidjet ćeš sutra što je...SRETNO!!!

----------


## KLARA31

zlatta beta?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
držim fige da bude velika  :Smile: 
maslina kad ti vadiš betu?

meni je 4dpt,ili 5,u petak je bio,ne znam jel taj petak 0dpt ili 1dpt,nema veze,uglavnom zadnja dva dana osjećam maternicu i povremeno jajnike,ali maternicu svaki put kad idem sjest osjećam napetost ili težinu u stomaku,a nekada kao da mi je netko stegao maternicu rukama.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Nakon subotnjih velikih bolova gotovo ništa ne osjećam, ali spavati ne mogu nikako. To je jedini simptom... 
Naravno, ne znači da ima veze s transferom, ali to je jedina promjena.
Tu i tamo osjetim opet desni jajnik, npr. ne mogu prekrižiti noge kad se zaboravim pa jedna pobjegne, ali drugo ništa. 

Trebala bih vaditi 2. 8., ali mislim da ću ipak najprije napraviti test pa onda se zaputiti na kopno. Naime, bit ćemo na otoku, a tamo baš i nema laboratorija... Osim ako se ne varam pa me ugodno iznenade.

----------


## KLARA31

ja bi 5.8 trebala vadit betu-praznik,pa vikend,tako da ću i ja test prvo,pa betu možda ni neću, jer bi mi to bila 6 beta i bude li negativna utuče me totalno
sretno!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Evo mene po treci put na mojoj najdrazoj temi, jedva sam docekala :Zaljubljen: 
Cestitala bih novopecenim trudnicama, vidim da nam je Alma friska, a i jedan veliki  :Very Happy:  za sve ostale cije lijepe bete jos nisam uocila :Klap: 
Ja sam se danas vratila kuci bogatija za dvije lijepe blastociste i sad cemo dan po dan u nadi da ce sve bit super kao i do ovog dana :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

Lily.., zvuči obećavajuće..."neka sve bude super!".. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## snow.ml

zlatta a tvoja beta?

----------


## zlatta

ah, beta 1.5..   :Sad: 
idemo dalje..

----------


## snow.ml

> ah, beta 1.5..  
> idemo dalje..


 :Taps:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> ah, beta 1.5.. 
> idemo dalje..


 :Love:

----------


## tikki

> ah, beta 1.5..  
> idemo dalje..


 :Love:  drž se...

----------


## KLARA31

zlatta  :Love:   :Mad:  :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## darmar

zlatta jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Zlatta, susrela sam te na nekoliko topica pa donekle poznam tvoju pric....jako mi je zao sto ni ovog puta nije uspjelo :Love: 
Nadam se ipak da ce se taj sav trud i upornost jako jako brzo isplatiti :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Evo privodim kraju drugi dnt. 5dn embrija (to mi ej tako cudno jer to bi inace bio 4 dnt) pa me zanima sto u ovom periodu, kad bi se trebala odvijati implantacija, znace vrlo vrlo lagani grcici u donjem trbuhu.... Vidjela sam masu puta da zene pricaju o nekakvoj lokaliziranoj i vrlo intenzivnoj boli u vremenu oko implantacije ali kod mene toga nema  :Sad:  Samo klasicno malo bolniji jajnici i ti lagani grcevi, vise kao neki valovi koji nije da bole ali ih osjetim...da to nisu te zle kontrakcije maternice koje bi htjele izbaciti van moja sunasca? Da popijem normabel?
Bas mi je zao sto nitko ne posta ovdje...ima li itko osim mene jos tko ceka i osluskuje?

----------


## zlatta

Lily..,  :Kiss: 
i ja sam kada sam osjetila bolove pila normabel, alma je kriva  :Wink:   povodila sam se za njenom pričom, ali u mom slučaju nije pomoglo... 
sretno, draga...

----------


## eva133

Lily meni je tek 3dpt, ali ja još uvijek ništa ne osjećam. Jedino malo osjetim desni jajnik, ali to je od punkcije. Meni bi implantacija trebala biti negdje subotu ili nedjelju pa ćemo vidjeti tada.

----------


## Bubzi

Ima mene Lily. Isto brojim 2 dpt i isto kao i ti očekujem i kuliram se da šiznem od osluškivanja. 

Meni transferirane cc i morulica i ovim ih putem lijepo molim da se implantiraju na 9 mjeseci. 

Ne želim brijati na simptome jer sam ih u prijašnjim postupcima i imala i nemala, a rezultat nula i jedna biokemijska. No sad bi bilo dosta, hoću lijepu betu i dječicu za 9 mjeseci :Trep trep:

----------


## Mojca

Lily, ja sam imala grčeve nalik menstrualnim, dr je preporučio mirovanje i magnezij. Normabel nije spominjao. I da je, mislim da ge ne bi bila uzela...

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> Ima mene Lily. Isto brojim 2 dpt i isto kao i ti očekujem i kuliram se da šiznem od osluškivanja. 
> 
> Meni transferirane cc i morulica i ovim ih putem lijepo molim da se implantiraju na 9 mjeseci. 
> 
> Ne želim brijati na simptome jer sam ih u prijašnjim postupcima i imala i nemala, a rezultat nula i jedna biokemijska. No sad bi bilo dosta, hoću lijepu betu i dječicu za 9 mjeseci


Bas slatko i neka ti tako i bude :Smile: 
Sto je cc? Morula je stadij pred blastocistu?
Ja sam ovdje u prva dva postupka dolazila panicariti i osluskivati "simptome" ali oladila sam u medjuvremenu:D
Ne vjerujem u simptome prije bete od par tisuca, ali me sad mori to kuhanje dolje....da nije neki los znak :Sad: 
*Mojca*, magnezij je odlicna ideja, nisam se toga sjetila...nadam se da ga imam doma u svojoj mega-ljekarni hahah, u medjuvremenu sam ipak popila i 2 ng normabela, ionako cu uskoro u krpe pa mi nekako i pase ali ne vjerujem da cu ga bas zloupotrebljavati.

----------


## KLARA31

Bubzi lijepo si to rekla. Želim ti djevojčicu za 9mj!!  :Very Happy: 
Ja nekako umislila da ću dobit sina ako se sad zakači  :Smile:

----------


## Bubzi

Je Lily, morula je stadij pred blastocistu, a cc je rana blastocista ak sam to dobro rekla.

Kako je kod tebe 4 dpt?

Klara31  :Kiss:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Aha...nisam znala sto je to cc, a za Morulu sam u biti znala ali me zbunio jedan tekst koji se cesto ovdje provlaci, a potpuno je pogresan (pogresno preveden), pa sam mislila da mozda ipak ja imam krivo, ovo je taj tekst:
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...fera&Itemid=76
A ovo je original:
http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

Cini mi se da si promijenila avatar? Meni je jako sugestivan, a mozda sam samo sva u tim sferama...uglavnom podsjeca me na dvije lijepe blastocistice :Zaljubljen: 
Ja sam OK, nisam napeta kao prva dva puta, nastojim cim manje misliti o tome i okupirati se raznim omiljenim aktivnostima. Mislim da si najbolje cinim dok o tome ne razmisljam, ali naravno da se ipak stoput na dan sjetim da se dolje u mojoj utrobi mozda bas sad nesto prekrasno desava....
Kako si ti?
Razmisljas li vec o testicima? Beti? Kad ces ju vadit?
Ja cu kucni test u utorak....to je za mene velika disciplina jer sam ih prije radila skoro svaki dan  :Grin:

----------


## Bubzi

Ma isto pokušavam ne zabrijati pa zabrijem pa me ulovi frka da nema ništa, pa radost da ima i tako. Klasično,  kako i priliči čekačici bete.

Neka sve završimo kao motivi na mom avtaru. Naime svi su trudni samo se sad slabo vidi kad se slika smanjila. 

Vadim betu 8.8. Test ništa. Neću ga i kvit. Napravit ću si jedan kad budem trudna za uspomenu  :Laughing:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Yes, ja isto vadim betu 08/08 al do tad moram bar dva tri testa napravit  :Grin: 
Malo sam pogledala tvoje postove i shvacam koliko vazno i prekrasno bi bilo da vam ovog puta uspije :Love:  :Heart: 
Nadam se da ce oni sakupljeni papiri za Prag zavsiti u smecu jer nece trebati!

Mene muci jedna stvar...mislim to je citav skup stvari a ukljucuje hmm, kako da to kazem, napinjanje :Grin: 
Mislim na napinjanje prilikom kasljanja/kihanja, pa ono na wc-u :Embarassed: , pa jako smijanje i tako...jel to moze "izbaciti" embrio? Znam da je ovo pocetnicko pitanje, ali nikad nisam bas nesto konkretno dobila odgovor, svi nesto spominju zrnce maka izmedju dvije fete kruha namazane maslacem, ali meni to nije dosta....

----------


## Vojvođanka

nema, srećo nikakve veze, samo se ti smij, kašlji, i prdi bez brige  :Smile:  
ipak, nemoj micat namještaj po stanu i teglit kutije s knjigama do II kata (sve što sam ja radila, neznajući da sam trudna!!!)
svim curama u očekivanju Bete evo malo trudničke prašine ***************************

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Hvala Vojvodjanko, budem  :Grin:

----------


## KLARA31

Lily ne može to zasigurno izbaciti embrio  :Smile: 
jel znate koliko ona injekcija Choragon ima efekta u tijelu? Jer ona čini test pozitivnim na trudnoću.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Ufff danas proglasavam sluzbeni pocetak panike :Sad: 
U utorak cu napravit test pa imam jos dva dana slatke neizvjesnosti.....
Sinoc sam imala malo jace grceve, danas jos nista....
Vidjela sam na Odbrojavanju da nas ima nekoliko aktualnih cekalica, ali nikako da se neka malo tu pozali da mi bude lakse, gdje stee?

----------


## eva133

Lily draga, nemam se na šta žaliti. Ja ništa ne osjećam, ni grčeve i probadanja. Ništa. Do neki dan me probadao jajnik, ali to je od punkcije. Sad kao da je zatišje. Istina, stalno sam u nekom muvingu pa ne stignem ni osjetiti, ali kad bi povukla crtu rekla bih-nema ništa.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Ma, cini mi se kao da su vecinom cure koje su osjecale nista zavrsile s lijepim betama na kraju, a one koje su imale svakojake simptome uglavnom nebi docekale nista :Sad: 
Mene bole cice ali to je pocelo jos nakon punkcije pa nema veze....i eto ti vrlo lagani grcici, kojih danas nema i nadam se nece ni biti vise....
Koji je tebi dnt?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Lily mislim da su ti grčevi odmah nakon transfera dobar znak

----------


## eva133

*Lily* meni je danas 7dpt. 
Grudi me bole još dok sam primala menopure. Ne znam je li dobro da nešto osjetim ili ne.
Grčevi bi po meni bili znak da se nešto dolje događa. 
Neću se sad već zamarati time. Kako bude bude. Živciranje će mi samo naškoditi. 
Drži se još malo.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Ah, kad ima toliko tih grceva...jedni su za ovo drugi su za ono, jedni su ovakvi drugi onakvi, jedni traju ovoliko drugi onoliko....boooo
Idem veceras u kino pa cemo vidjeti hoce li me grcit nakon toga, ja sam od onih koji skacu sa sjedala dok gledaju 3D, popit cu jedan normabel prije:D
Eva, mi smo ustvari isti dan ne? Mislim meni je 5 dnt, 5-dnevnih embrija, a tebi 7 dnt 3-dnevnih embrija....I Bubzi...mislim imale smo sve tri punkciju 21/07 ili?
 :Smile:

----------


## mravic

cure, drzim vam palceve za velike bete :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Lily* meni je punkcija bila 23.07. Zapravo mi je danas 6dpt, ali tu smo negdje. Ti vadiš betu 09.08., a ja 10. Tako da bi nam se trebalo podudarati. 
Nemam čak ni pms bolove koje sam imala u prošlim postupcima.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Mravic hvala :Smile: 
Eva, mislim da je dobro sto nemas te bolove. I ne kuzim zasto ih zovu pms-ovskim, kad ponekad to jesu a ponekad ako si jako sretan nisu :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Lily, vidim da spominješ test.
Ja se psihički spremam na sutrašnji test - 11dnt. U utorak bih trebala vaditi betu, ali ću još procijeniti hoću li se zaputiti na kopno ili pričekati utorak. 
Od simptoma - napuhan trbuh kao da se samo čeka početak novoga ciklusa i povremeno probadanje u lijevom jajniku. 
Naravno, u "veselim" trenucima mi svašta pada na pamet, a znam da i možda utrići usporavaju novu m.... Vidjet ćemo, bojim se još jedne bijedne bete, a istovremeno u uživam u ovom statusu quo. Naravno, koliko je to moguće.
Svim čekalicama želim puno strpljenja i naravno - velike, velike bete :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Maslina, potpuno te razumijem i isto tako se osjecam...
Na trenutke sam malodusna i uvjerena da ni ovog puta nista, a na trenutke me opere kako je to TO. Do danas sam bila OK, ali kapitulirala sam.
Tako sam se osjecala i nakon prethodna dva transfera, ali sad mi je jos gore jer mi se cini da ako ovog puta ne uspije da nikad ni nece. Ovo je prvi put da smo imali blastociste i prvi put da sam imala psihicki i fizicki mir, svi uvjeti su bili tu i ako ne uspije nemam se vise cemu nadati, definitivno ne smrznutim jajnim stanicama koje cu morati odvrtiti jer znam da mi nece dati mira. Samo dodatna patnja :Sad: 
Ali hej, tebi je sutra 11 dnt, ako zbrojimo vrijeme i nakon punkcije ti bi onda vjerojatno vec imala kakav spotting ako je vjestica najavila dolazak! Drzim fige da je to sve super kod tebe i da ces sutra imati pozitivan test :Love: 
Znam da cu sutra prvo pomislit na tvoj rezultat kad upalim komp i nadam se dobrim vijestima :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Sve bih mogla potpisati što si napisala. Jedina razlika je do sada jedan transfer, ali mu je prethodio AIH. 
Nekako mi se baš ne da sebi i svojima kvariti ljeto... 
Spottinga zasad nema (kucam o drvo :Smile: ) i valjda neće ni doći... Prošli put su transferirane dvije blastociste i jedna morula i to petodnevne, ali biokemijska. Možda smo s ovim jednim zametkom veće sreće, ali znamo da se to nikad ne zna. 
Vidjet ćemo ujutro. Hvala ti :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

MASLINA zašto vadiš betu na 11dpt a ne na 14?

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Danas me preplavljuje totalni ocaj, i pms-ovska zloca, a dolje mi sve kuha...6dnt, 11 dana od punkcije, ostalo mi je toliko malo nade kao i dana do odgovora, rekla bih ovako odoka i iz iskustva da od svga ovog opet nista :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## eva133

*Lily*, mogu ti reći da mene počinje boliti trbuh. Ona tupa bol kao pred pms i baš sam neka tužna zbog toga. 
Iako znam da to ništa ne mora značiti, opet i ja nekako mislim da ništa od toga.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> MASLINA zašto vadiš betu na 11dpt a ne na 14?


Tako mi je dr. napisao - 2.8., a transfer je bio 22. Možda da preduhitrimo godišnji odmor.

----------


## eva133

*MASLINA* pa ti sutra vadiš betu.
Ja ti želim puno sreće i da konačno bude trocifrena.

----------


## KLARA31

I meni je bio 22.7,napisano mi je na otpusno pismo 05.08 da idem vadit betu.
Nemoj se bedirat ako nebude baš visoka,čitala sam po forumima da ne skoči odmah pogotovo 11dpt svim ženama,nekada baš 14,15 dan tek skoči beta. Bilo kako bilo ja ti isto želim triznamenkastu  :Smile: 

Eva,Lily svi pričaju o prvim znakovima trudnoće kao o menstrualnim bolovima, zato nema negativnih misli-trudne smo dok se ne dokaže suprotno  :Cool:

----------


## eva133

Mogu reći da su mi tek od danas popodne krenuli ti pms bolovi.
Ja betu vadim tek 16.dpt, tako da ako sam trudna, beta bi trebala biti visoka.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

I meni Eva, ujutro sam jos bila ko pticica, a onda me prvo opralo ludilo, isla sam za muzem po kuci da ga ubijedim kako je nesto glupo rekao (mislim stvarno, jadan covjek) a onda je i pocelo kuhati u trbuhu kao i inace pred stvari, nije da boli, nije da grci, jednostavno kuha :Sad:

----------


## eva133

> I meni Eva, ujutro sam jos bila ko pticica, a onda me prvo opralo ludilo, isla sam za muzem po kuci da ga ubijedim kako je nesto glupo rekao (mislim stvarno, jadan covjek) a onda je i pocelo kuhati u trbuhu kao i inace pred stvari, nije da boli, nije da grci, jednostavno kuha


Tako je i meni sad. Upoće nemam grčeve. Tek mi je to kuhanje krenulo kad sam u 15 sati slavila utrogestan. Čak me i glava počela boliti pa smo izašli malo van šetati.
Tako se inače osjećam pred pms. Iako mi je još rano jer bi trebala dobiti za 10 dana.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

U prvoj stimulaciji sam dobila 15 dana nakon punkcije, a u prirodnim ciklusima dobijem isto 15 dana nakon ovulacije...tako da mene nebi iznenadio pravi spotting vec sutra a prava mjesecnica vec za tri dana. Od prije sat vremena tamanim i sve jestivo i nikako da se zasitim, uzasss
A bas bih voljela bih da me moje tijelo ovog puta prevari....

----------


## eva133

Ja nisam nikada procurila preko utrogestana i m dobijem tek 3. dan od negativne bete.
Možda sam se samo prežderala pa me boli želudac, a ja se hvatam za svaku slamku.

----------


## Bubzi

Curke moje, ne moram ništa pisati, jer ste sve rekle i psiha nam puca u isto vrijeme i na isti način. Nevjerojatno.

Moja beta je 8.8. Transfer bio 26.7. i danas mi otkucava 6 dpt. Treći dan sam navečer imala dosta jake grčeve i probadanja i od onda više ništa. Eto, to je to! Da poludiš. Isto sam nervozna i malodušna, čak i forum izbjegavam i pokušavam se zabavit nečin potpuno drukčijim. Ajoj..... :Unsure:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Bubzi ti si imala grceve taman kad je trebalo :Wink: 
 :Love:

----------


## tini

Lotv mislim da ti je za test stvarno prerano, pričekaj bar 10. dan transfera...ionako će biti što bude...ja se nadam pozitivnoj beti i predivnoj bebici ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## KLARA31

ja dobijam stvari lagano i to pod utrićima,sad sam trebala u 7.30 stavit i zaboravila ponit na posao,mislila sam popit,sad će procurit pošteno,za sada smečkasto samo  :Sad:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Moj test je negativan :Sad: 
Zelim vama ostalim cekalicama puno vise srece :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

Lily jel tebi danas 7 dan poslije transfera?! Prerano je za test.

Ja još ne curim,smečkasto,jel moguće da je to implatacijska krv.,tako kasno 11 dan poslije transfera?!

----------


## visibaba

> Moj test je negativan


maaa, prerano je!!! ne uzimas valjda ovaj test kao konacni rezultat??
12dpo mozda i ne zvuci toliko rano, ali s obzirom na punkciju i ET 5.dan... opce je poznato da pri et organizam moze nesto kasnije "skuziti" trudnocu i poceti luciti betaHCG. zato dr. i preporucuju betu vaditi kasnije! ponavljaj ti te testove jos i sljedecih dana, a ovaj danasnji sad malo zaboravi i zaokupiraj se nekim drugim stvarima! sretno! cuvaj svoje lijepe blastice i nemoj ih tako lako otpisati!

----------


## visibaba

> Ja još ne curim,smečkasto,jel moguće da je to implatacijska krv.,tako kasno 11 dan poslije transfera?!


klara, svasta je moguce. krvarenja u ranoj trudnoci ili u vrijeme ocekivane menstruacije nisu uopce neobicna. jedini jednoznacan odgovor dat ce ti beta. sretno!!!

----------


## eva133

*Lily* nije još ništa konačno, to znaš i sama.
Pričekaj još malo pa ponovi test.

----------


## ValaMala

*Lilly*, isprazni inbox ženo!!!  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

MASLINA beta?!?!?!

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

> *Lilly*, isprazni inbox ženo!!!


Ispraznila:D
 :Kiss:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Tako bih voljela da su sve bete tu visoke i plusevi potvrđeni...
Držim svima fige kao što ste i vi meni.

Upravo sam dobila nalaz (malo traje s kopna na otok)

12dnt- beta *222*.

Idući tjedan UZV.

I za ohrabrenje drugima - bio je to IVF u prirodnom ciklusu.

----------


## eva133

MASLINA to je odlično.
Čestitam!!!

----------


## Snekica

> 12dnt- beta *222*.
> 
> Idući tjedan UZV.
> 
> I za ohrabrenje drugima - bio je to IVF u prirodnom ciklusu.


Ovo mi je jako drago!  Čestitam!

----------


## inaa

> Tako bih voljela da su sve bete tu visoke i plusevi potvrđeni...
> Držim svima fige kao što ste i vi meni.
> 
> Upravo sam dobila nalaz (malo traje s kopna na otok)
> 
> 12dnt- beta *222*.
> 
> Idući tjedan UZV.
> 
> I za ohrabrenje drugima - bio je to IVF u prirodnom ciklusu.


MASLINA, čestitam...to je najljepša vijest

Svima nama to, od srca, želim -:D

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala vam, drage moje!!!

I ja vama želim viseznamenkaste bete :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

maslina,čestitam !  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## nina977

Draga Maslina,od srca ti čestitam na beti!Baš sam imala dobar feeling za tebe! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 


Kod mene nažalost loše vijesti,test negativan,betu nisam vadila pošto sam na otoku,jedino me živcira što  još nisam dobila m.

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Maslina rado cu ti i tu jos jednom cestitati :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Neka se sve ovako lijepo nastavi, bravo :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Hvala vam svima! Tako ste drage da me bodrite i sad dok još osjećam menstrualne bolove i grčeve (kažu - mirovati do UZV-a).

Nina977, žao mi je, nadala sam se još jednom plusiću od istoga dana... Držim fige za sljedeći plan, a to, ako se ne varam - Maribor? 
I pokušaj malo uživati na otoku.

----------


## anddu

Nina nisi li možda rano odustala? Ne znam koji ti je dnt, ali koliko znam jedino je beta pouzdani pokazatelj. A ni m ti nije došla...

----------


## Bubzi

Maslina čestitam! Bravo za tebe. I drugim curama želim isto iskustvo :Klap:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Znam da vas je nekoliko koje jos cekate i nadam se da ce vam bete biti lijepe i trocifrene :Smile: 
Moja nazalost nije :Sad:  Danas, 9-i dan petodnevnih embrija je 37.6, trebalo bi biti bar dvostruko veca. Nismo jos odustali ali jasno nam je da su sanse male.

----------


## đurđa76

lily,mislim da si stvarno uranila,ja bi na tvom mjestu ponovila u ponedjeljak ,pa i danas je ipak pozitivna

----------


## eva133

Lily pričekaj draga.
Ne mora ništa značiti. Koliko sam skužila da je bitno da se pravilno dupla. 
Šta sad? Čekanje do ponedjeljka, pa ponovo vadiš betu?

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Je, istina je da je bitno da se pravilno dupla, ali isto tako ova moja vrijednost daleko je od idealne za taj dan (9 dnt, blastocista i 14 d. punkcije).
Ima ovdje dosta dobra tablica za jednoplodne trudnoce:
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...fera&Itemid=76
I da, ponovit cu u ponedjeljak betu, no tesko mi je biti optimisticna :Sad:

----------


## tonili

lilly meni je 11dpt bila 230 a nosila sam dvojčeke - tak da...ova tvokja uopće nije tak mala  :Kiss:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Lilly, sve što je u plusu, uvijek nas veseli!!!
Nemoj odustajati. Ako sam dobro upamtila, i Inesz je imala takvu inicijalnu betu. Nekima su manje vrijednosti i zato ne gubi nadu!!!

Tonili, malo sam zatečena tvojom rečenicom. Meni 12dnt -222, ali dvojčeke nitko nije spominjao. Ipak je to velika razlika u jednom danu... Samo neka bude vidljivo i na mjestu na UZV.

----------


## Jesen82

> Lilly, sve što je u plusu, uvijek nas veseli!!!
> Nemoj odustajati. Ako sam dobro upamtila, i Inesz je imala takvu inicijalnu betu. Nekima su manje vrijednosti i zato ne gubi nadu!!!
> 
> Tonili, malo sam zatečena tvojom rečenicom. Meni 12dnt -222, ali dvojčeke nitko nije spominjao. Ipak je to velika razlika u jednom danu... Samo neka bude vidljivo i na mjestu na UZV.


maslina čestitke od srca :Heart: 

ja bi ti preporučila da se ne uspoređuješ s drugima...meni su svi prognozirali blizance zbog mojih beta u potpisu, vraćena 3 osmostanična, pa je bila i ostala samo jedna beba od starta...moja curka koju čekam :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bubzi

Draga Lili, o Lili, kud tako žuriš. Rano si je vadila. Trudnoća je tu i odi lijepo u ponedjeljak ponovo i naravno da moraš biti optimistična. 
Meni je isto 9 dpt i rasturaju me od sinoć menstrualni bolovi. Kao da se menga bori probiti kroz utriće, a ne može. Ja nikad ne dobijem pod utrićima tako da sma malodušna što se tiče uspjeha. Ja bi bila jaaaaako sretna da danas imam betu poput tvoje :Smile:

----------


## LilyOfTheValley

Oo Bubzi :Love: 
Sad si me jos vise rastuzila....svako malo pomislim na tebe i tako bih voljela da ti ovaj postupak kruna svih postupaka i da imas prekrasnu betu i trudnocu i bebu :Zaljubljen: 
Navijam za tebe, a ti grcevi su tako cesti u oba slucaja, znas i sama...probaj ih zamisliti kao dobar znak ako ikako mozes!
Kada ces izvadit betu?
Ja sam procitala jos neke primjere koji su poceli s niskim betama (cak sam nasla i nizu od svoje) a koje su dobro zavrsile i sve bi bilo OK da nema te sukrvice koju isceprkam van skupa s ostacima crinone gela....To me sad najvise muci....
Tonili...tvoja beta na isti dc. ja ipak mnogostruko veca od moje bila.... Ahhh ta tvoja kolica puna srece :Zaljubljen:  odmah mi se razvuce smile :Smile:  Najveca od svih mojih zelja je imati tako nesto :Heart: 
Btw. nisam zaboravila na svoju rijec...cim budem u stanju svoje misli skrenuti na bilo sto drugo osim cekanja sto ce biti javit cu ti se da me stavis na listu za davanje izjava o mpo u hrvata, a mozda mi se i mm. pridruzi.

----------


## tonili

*Maslina* dobro ti kažu - ne se uspoređivat s drugima  :Wink: 
Ja sa ß vadila samo taj put - nisam ni pratila ponavljanja ni sumnjala na bliziće - kad ono, na prvom uzv-u suprajz!!!! 
Osobno mislim da, nit je dobro betu vadit rano, nit ić na uzv rano - samo se dobrano naživciraš.... ja sam išla vadit ß samo zato jer sam morala produljit il zatvorit bolovanje.
*Lilly* stići će i tvoja kolica sreće - bez brige  :Heart:  - i da, svakak te imam u vidu  :Cool:

----------


## đurđa76

imam jedno pitanje a nisam znala gdje da ga stavim a da ne otvaram novu temu,ovo mi je nekako najbliže tome.Dakle zanima me slijedeće,nakon transfera i pozitivne bete što se dešava sa embrijima koji se nisu primili,kako oni odu,ili samo propadnu,jer nakon neuspjelog postupka znamo da dolazi do menstruacije,a ako je došlo do trudnoće i jedan se embrij ugnjezdi gdje su nestala ona dva koja nisu,možda je glupo pitanje al baš se nekako mislim zadnjih dana o tome?!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*đurđa* oni su neko vrijeme vidljivi na UZVu, a kasnije ih tvoja maternica apsorbira, uglavnom iščeznu nakon nekog vremena (znam da je očajno laičko objašnjenje, javit će se netko sa stručnijim) I nek te zagrlim još jednom ovdje  :Love:

----------


## đurđa76

tak sam nekak i mislila al eto nisam izdržala da ne pitam :Cool: 
i ja vas :Love:

----------


## ValaMala

*đurđa*, dobro ti je rekla Sumskica. Ako nema trudnoće, embriji koji nisu uspjeli odu s menstruacijom, a ako se embrij primi, ostali se resorbiraju. Ja sam imala trojčeke, no u 7tt smo izgubili blizance. Danas sam bila na uzv i gestacijska vrećica u kojoj su oni bili se skoro skroz resorbirala. Dr. to zna reći "spljoštila" i doista tako izgleda na uzv, kao list papira

----------


## Iggy

drage curke, ja sam tu nova iako svakodnevno čitam vaše postove i tako pratim i svoje stanje budući da simptome više-manje imamo sve jednake. Meni je danas 9 dpt, napuhana sam kao balon, kao da sam u 7mj. trudnoće.... ovo mi je prvi pokušaj  i imam 39g, pa su mi odmah potkresali prevelike nade. Bila u klinici IVF i oduševili me i sestre i dr C., a o biolozima da i ne pričam. Joj...... sam da to išćekivanje nije tako teško... Zna li itko imam li veće šanse s prirodnim načinom? naime mi smo išli bez stimulacije, pa je prva ovulacija bila - "ćorak" (prazan folikul), a druga dala krasnu stanicu, m spermići "rakete". Sad sam na utrićima (3x2 vag.)i nekakvom gelu u šprici 1x. Nemrem više čekat, ja bi napravila neki testić, a bojim se -      :Sad: 
Pusa i fige svim curkama koje čekaju......
btw* Bubzi*, što je s tobom?

----------


## MASLINA1973

Iggy, nisam shvatila je li iza tebe transfer u prirodnom ciklusu ili ne...
Uglavnom, ja sam jedna od onih malopostotnih koja ja zatrudnila u prirodnom ciklusu, samo štoperica! Također sam uzimala gel i još uvijek ga uzimam, ali bez utrića. 

Držim ti fige i ne gubi nadu neovisno o godinama. 
Btw, iz iskustva -na mom testiću je bila mala, blijeda crtica, a potom beta 222. Ni testovi nisu sasvim pouzdani, ali probaj se strpiti za test do 11. dana.

----------


## mrvica7

evo meni je ovo bio 3. ICSI i do sad i najbolji....ovaj put smo dobili 2 prekrasna embria i oba su vracena i napravljen je assisted hatching laserom...punkciju sam prezivjela koja je trajala dugo, ali zato me 7 dana sve bolilo da nisam mrdnula iz kuce...danas je 11 dpt i za razliku od prosla 2 puta, simptoma nigdje nikakvih, sva bol je nestala, cike ne bole, apsolutno nista...u ponedeljak moram raditi test mada mislim da nista ni ovaj put...jedino sto placem zadnja 3 dana za svaku sitnicu...

----------


## alma_itd

> evo meni je ovo bio 3. ICSI i do sad i najbolji....ovaj put smo dobili 2 prekrasna embria i oba su vracena i napravljen je assisted hatching laserom...punkciju sam prezivjela koja je trajala dugo, ali zato me 7 dana sve bolilo da nisam mrdnula iz kuce...danas je 11 dpt i za razliku od prosla 2 puta, simptoma nigdje nikakvih, sva bol je nestala, cike ne bole, apsolutno nista...u ponedeljak moram raditi test mada mislim da nista ni ovaj put...jedino sto placem zadnja 3 dana za svaku sitnicu...


*mrvica7* ne zvuci bas obecavajuce,ali se pokusaj ne obazirati na simptome,to je bar dokazano da svako drugacije reaguje.Jedino me brine sto te cice ne bole,to bi barem od utrica trebalo biti,ali nadajmo se sve dok "neumoljiva'' beta ne pokaze drugacije.A sto se tice placa,samo daj,olaksaj si koliko mozes.Jel i betu vadis u ponedjeljak? Nadam se dobrim vijestima(jos je jedan duuuugi vikend pred tobom,dobro znam taj osjecaj).

----------


## tikki

*mrvic7* puno vibrica od mene ~~~~~~~~ da ti vikend brzo prodje i da te u ponedjeljak razveseli velika beta! Sretno!

----------


## ValaMala

Ma ja znam ali HRPU trudnica koje identično kao i ja nisu imale ni bolove u grudima, ni grčeve, leptiriće itd. itd. pa je beta bila ogromna. Puno sreće, prerano je za simptome

----------


## mrvica7

> *mrvica7* ne zvuci bas obecavajuce,ali se pokusaj ne obazirati na simptome,to je bar dokazano da svako drugacije reaguje.Jedino me brine sto te cice ne bole,to bi barem od utrica trebalo biti,ali nadajmo se sve dok "neumoljiva'' beta ne pokaze drugacije.A sto se tice placa,samo daj,olaksaj si koliko mozes.Jel i betu vadis u ponedjeljak? Nadam se dobrim vijestima(jos je jedan duuuugi vikend pred tobom,dobro znam taj osjecaj).


u ponedjeljak cu napraviti test a onda cemo vidjeti...znam da treba jedino beta ali i prosla 2 puta je test bio tocan...prosla 2 puta cike nisam moa ni pipnuti a sad lagano lagano bole tek kad ih stisnem...ah znam, uopce ne treba pratiti simptome ali ovih par dana je grozno ovo cekanje...jedino me kriza rasturaju, malo jace nego inace u PMSu...a nekako cu izdrzati...prosla 2 puta sam imala sve moguce simptome t i nije bilo uspjeha...cekamo ponedjeljak, tad cemo sve znati...cim vidim trudnicu ili malu bebu odmah se rasplacem...

----------


## mrvica7

curke, hvala vam na vibricama <3  :Kiss:

----------


## Iggy

> Iggy, nisam shvatila je li iza tebe transfer u prirodnom ciklusu ili ne...
> Uglavnom, ja sam jedna od onih malopostotnih koja ja zatrudnila u prirodnom ciklusu, samo štoperica! Također sam uzimala gel i još uvijek ga uzimam, ali bez utrića. 
> 
> Držim ti fige i ne gubi nadu neovisno o godinama. 
> Btw, iz iskustva -na mom testiću je bila mala, blijeda crtica, a potom beta 222. Ni testovi nisu sasvim pouzdani, ali probaj se strpiti za test do 11. dana.



Je, Maslinice, u prirodnom ciklusu, samo štoperica, a s utrićima i Crinone gelom 8% krenula posle transfera. 
Ali, moram priznati.... nisam izdržala.... jutros poskrivečki napravila test iiiiiiiiii blijeda crtica, ali meni dovoljna! JUPIIIIIIIII - Svima želim crtice i plusićeeeeeeeeeee! Jedva čekam ponedjeljak ......Nevjerojatno, ali od kad sam vidjela testić prestao me boliti jajnik, nisam više ni toliko napuhana, a osjećam se bolje no ikada. Cure, velim ja vama, 99% nam je u glavi i zato samo - POZITIVA!

----------


## anđeo sa neba

Pozdrav svima! Jako sam uplašena. Danas mi je 5dnt i noćas sam osjetila stvarno jake kontrakcije, slične orgazmu  :Embarassed: . Uplašena sam da to tijelo ne odbacuje embrije. Čak me onako neodređeno boljelo, a nije ni trajalo kratko....
Jako se bojim... Prošli put mi se to dogodilo također, ali u manjoj mjeri isto kratko nakon transfera i sada me strah da je to nekakav znak odbacivanja... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sela

*Anđeo* moze biti i implantacija!I ja sam imala takve kontrakcije ali prvi dan od transfera i to bi vjerovatno bilo odbacivanje,ali
5dnt zaista ne mora biti.Sretno!

----------


## mare41

Meni 5. dan zvuči dobro,tj. implantacijski, iako nisam razumjela gdje su točno bile kontrakcije. Sela, zar i ti 1. dan? Najviše će me biti strah 1. dana-da li će biti treperenja :Sad:

----------


## Sela

Da,Mare,prosli puta nakon FETa,ali to je bio prvi i jedini put do sada.Kod mene to nije bilo treperenje vec
valovi laganog bola,doslovce grcevi koji traze da promijenis poziciju tijela da si olaksas.
Andjeo,vibram da je implantacija u tijeku!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Evo kako je sve individualno  - prvi dnt imala sam grozne bolove, prave pravcate bolove koji su me tjerali na suze, a 4 dnt navečer uslijedila je snažna, probadajuća bol. 
Sada sam u 7. tjednu trudnoće.
Dakle, *anđeo sa neba*, samo strpljenja do bete i testa. Nisam prorok, ali slutim da je to implantacija :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

halo društvo, ima li koga?! 
meni je danas 2 dnt, desni jajnik se javlja tu i tamo jer je bio puno vrijedniji od lijevog ovaj put
ništa drugo za prijaviti nemam  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

hej Ivice, meni danas bio transfer
pa ćemo nas dvije onda tipkati al biti će još koka, biti će

----------


## ivica_k

super, zajedno smo jače :Kiss:

----------


## crvenkapica77

sretno  curke   :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> sretno curke


*X*

----------


## tiki_a

> Evo kako je sve individualno  - prvi dnt imala sam grozne bolove, prave pravcate bolove koji su me tjerali na suze, a 4 dnt navečer uslijedila je snažna, probadajuća bol. 
> Sada sam u 7. tjednu trudnoće.
> Dakle, *anđeo sa neba*, samo strpljenja do bete i testa. Nisam prorok, ali slutim da je to implantacija


Pa ja sam ostala  :Shock:   :Shock: , zbog GO-a mi je promakla tako dobra vijest, MISLINA1973 nam je uspjela, VEEEEEELIKA ČESTITKA  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Uljepšala si mi dan!

----------


## Sumskovoce

*Anđeo s neba* uopće ne treba biti loš znak, ja sam u dobitnom postupku imala tako neke nedefinirane grčeve (i bojala se baš kao i ti)
*ivica_k, mare41* do neba vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~

----------


## ana.b

Prije svega, svima puno sreće!
Meni je danas bio transfer. Prirodni ciklus, IVF/ICSI... A sad čekanje...

----------


## linalena

ana.b  ~~~~~~~~~ a kaj su ti vratili???

meni danas dakle 1dnt jajnici još povremeno zateže, dole pritisak, cice jako bolne, i spava mi se grozno

danas sam primila još jedan deceptyl al neće primati uopće brevactide, dal netko zna zašto ih nisam dobila??? prilikom zadnja 2 transfera sam ih uvijek dobila
jedino kaj nastavljam s decortinom i andolom100po pol tablete - pa me i taj decortin zbunjuje jer sam njega (tjdexamethazon) prestala koristiti s transferom

----------


## ana.b

3. dan mi je vraćen jedan četverostanični zametak. 
Ja sam Brevactid morala kupiti, a prije 3 mjeseca, kad sam bila na AIH sam ga dobila. Nisam ni pitala zašto ga sad moram kupovati...
I ja uzimam Andol i Decortin, koliko sam shvatila taj Decortin je zbog mojih spontanih...

----------


## KLARA31

cure sretno!!!!!   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## KLARA31

anđeo s neba čestitam na velikoj beti!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Baš te htjela pitat kolika je i vidim u potpisu  :Smile:

----------


## kia

Hej društvo, evo i mene napokon ponovno na ovoj temi.

Meni je danas 3 DNT vraćeni su mi smrzlići stari 3 dana s tim da je jedan odmah po odmrzavanju "narastao" u stadij morule. Dr je jako zadovoljna i daje im velike šanse da ostanu, a ja se bojim i pomisliti da bi ovaj ciklus mogao biti taj željeni.
Od simptoma nemam baš ništa, čak nimalo bolne cicke, jedino povremeno osjetim bol u trbuhu kao u PMS i bole me leđa ali to pripisujem vožnji u Parag i iz Praga.
Test 22.9, a do tada kud koji mili moji .....

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Pa ja sam ostala  , zbog GO-a mi je promakla tako dobra vijest, MISLINA1973 nam je uspjela, VEEEEEELIKA ČESTITKA  Uljepšala si mi dan!


*tiki_a* draga, hvala ti!!!
A kako ćeš tek ti mene usrećiti kad nam javiš!!!

----------


## ValaMala

*Kia*, to je ujedno i najcesci prvi simprom trudnoce, ta "menstrualna" bol, ostalo su uglavnom zamisljeni simptomi za koje je realno prerano. Zelim ti da je to to!  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

kia ,sretno !!!  :Smile: 
evo ja još sutra ultrazvuk - jučer je doktor bio zadovaljan kako sam reagirala,danas dosta osjetim lijevi jajnik,pritišće me..
ako bude sve po planu (a bit će  :Smile:  ) onda sam u ponedjeljak na punkciji  :Very Happy:

----------


## medeni

*Kia*,sretno!Bit će sve super!
*Ivica k*,evo me na ovoj temi,čudno mi tu pisati,pratim vas dugo a ovo mi prvi postupak pa mi sve čudno da sam došla do 8. dnt.Dobro sam iako troma i usporena a inače sam u petoj brzini.Bolovi kao u PMS-u, već od trećeg dana(embrij bio četverostaničan drugi dan).I raspoloženje/neraspoloženje kao u PMS-u.Beta 19.9.
Sretno svim čekalicama bete!
*Kiki30*,sretno na punkciji!

----------


## alma_itd

*medeni* imam pozitivan osjecaj u vezi tebe.Nadam se da sam u pravu :Klap:

----------


## medeni

Hvala *Alma itd*,lijepo zvuči.Rastopila sam se sva.Pozdrav!

----------


## ivica_k

medeni i meni sve ovo što si napisala miriše na T...bit` će, biti će  :Smile: 
meni je 4 dnt, raspoloženje na li-la, od "nema ništa od toga" do "možda ima nade za nas"  :Smile: 
dude su veeelike, dolje povremeno žiganje i ništa više
e da, čini mi se da idem mokriti češće od uobičajenog, a možda to samo živci rade

----------


## tikki

Moj spoting na 9 dnt (5dn) ne posustaje i ja sam odlucila otic i izvadit betu... Mislim da bi se, najrealnije, vidla nekakva beta ako se slucajno koja mrvica izborila... A ako je 0, da se to vise ne moze promjeniti i da mogu stati s utricima pa ce M krenuti.

U glavnom, vidjet cemo uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Tikki nemoj odustati od utrica, ja sam imala spotting 7-9 dnt i opet 11 dnt, a 13 dnt betu preko 400.

----------


## ValaMala

*Tikki*, kad ces vaditi betu, ili si vadila vec pa cekas rezultate, nisam skuzila? Navijam iz sve snage!

----------


## tikki

Ma otisla sam nakon posla privatno... Trebali bi mi poslati rezultate za jedno sat vremena. Jos malo...

----------


## ValaMala

Ajme sretno! Bilo bi tako predivno da sada uspijes! Javi odmah

----------


## linalena

tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> Ajme sretno! Bilo bi tako predivno da sada uspijes! Javi odmah


vibraaaaaam!

----------


## kordica

tikki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
javi se

----------


## ValaMala

Nema nam tikki, nadam se da slavi... a ako ne, napravit ce plan i dalje u borbu. Saljem ti zagrljaj mila

----------


## tikki

Cure hvala na vibricama, ali nazalost ovoga puta opet nismo uspjeli  :Sad: 

Tuzna sam, ali puno manje nego proslih puta... djelomicno jer sam nekako vec par dana znala da nije to To, a uvelike zato jer imamo relativno konkretan plan za dalje: skinuti koju kilicu nakupljenu kroz postupak, vjezbati i zdravo papati i cekati 12. mjesec do novog pokusaja uz puuuno nade da ce nas pod borom docekati dobre vijesti  :Smile: 

Svim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~ da bude bingo  :Smile:

----------


## ValaMala

Zao mi je, ali super na planu! Ides opet dr. Resu?

----------


## Sela

> Cure hvala na vibricama, ali nazalost ovoga puta opet nismo uspjeli 
> 
> Tuzna sam, ali puno manje nego proslih puta... djelomicno jer sam nekako vec par dana znala da nije to To, a uvelike zato jer imamo relativno konkretan plan za dalje: skinuti koju kilicu nakupljenu kroz postupak, vjezbati i zdravo papati i cekati 12. mjesec do novog pokusaja uz puuuno nade da ce nas pod borom docekati dobre vijesti 
> 
> Svim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~ da bude bingo


*Tikki* steta sto su se ostvarile tvoje slutnje a ne nase nade!S obz da vec imas odlican plan,zelim ti da se sve poslozi
 do 12 mjeseca i dobijes najljepsi bozicni pokon pod bor-plusic!

----------


## tikki

Da, Vala, idemo opet dr. Rešu. Jako nam se svidio njegov otvoren i iskren pristup. Ja nekako mislim da ova terapija nije jednostavno bila za mene jer sam dosta lose reagirala. Ali to se definitivno nije moglo znati ako se ne proba. Za iduci put cemo mjenjati terapiju pa cemo vidjeti... nadam se naravno da ce to biti treca sreca!

----------


## Mia Lilly

*tikki*, žao mi je.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Tikki, žao mi je. Sretno u prosincu!

----------


## kordica

Tikki žao mi je

----------


## kia

Tikki žao mi je  :Sad:  ali drago mi je da imaš dobar plan za dalje i od srca ti želim najljepši zimski poklon  :Love: 

Sela ajde kreni čekamo te  :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

*tikki*, draga, tako mi je žao! Bez obzira na pad, vidim da imaš plan i kako se podignuti! Bravo! I tebe tvoja bebé tamo negdje čeka, samo sad nije bio pravi trenutak! Grlim te!
*Sela*, kad krećeš?

----------


## KLARA31

tikki i meni je žao,ne preostaje ništa nego upornost  :Love:

----------


## eva133

tikki baš mi je žao. Mislila sam da ćeš uspjeti.

----------


## ježić

*tikki*, jako mi je žao! Drago mi je da nisi klonula duhom i da imaš spremljen plan za dalje! Sretno!

----------


## Mury

> *tikki*, jako mi je žao! Drago mi je da nisi klonula duhom i da imaš spremljen plan za dalje! Sretno!


xxx....*tikki*, drži se, i evo ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan plan u 12 mjesecu!!!

----------


## medeni

*Tikki*,budi hrabra,skupi snagu za dalje!Sretno!
Cure,da vas pitam;danas mi 9.dnt,bol tupa,kao PMS je prešla u oštru,koja se širi po utrobi i od koje hodam pogrbljeno.3 puta danas po nekoliko minuta,srednji najjači napad bio....

----------


## kordica

medeni, nadam se da je to implantacija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ana.b

*Tikki*, žao mi je...

Malo sam čitala po netu, pa vidim da baš i nemam neke šanse sa svojim 4staničnim zametkom 3. dan nakon puncije  :Sad:

----------


## lasta

tikki bas mi je zao nadam se da ce sljedeci put biti bingo(ali raspitaj se,meni se cini da dr.Res ne radi u 12-om mjesecu)

ana.b nista nije nemoguce

----------


## kockica1

cao,pozdrav svima,nova sam na forumu iako vas ponekad pratim. zelim srecu svima i drzim fige za uspjeh.drzi te se curke.

----------


## ValaMala

*Medeni*, ja nisam mogla uspravno hodati i stajati kada sam imala hiperstimulaciju. Sto je s ostalim simptomima, jesi li napuhana, mokris normalno...? I ja ti od srca zelim veliku betu!

----------


## medeni

*ValaMala*,znam otprilike koji su simptomi hiperst. i ne prepoznajem ih baš.Mokrenje učestalije ali ne i blokirano, kile se ne lijepe, čak i malo manje kg imam nego prije svega.Dana se bol nije ponavljala,samo laganiji grčevi i to nakon utrogestana.Pošto sam prvi put bila u stimulaciji ne znam je li moguće imati hiperst. nakon 20 ampula Menopura,4 Cetrotida, 8 folikula i samo 1 jajne stanice.Prosvijetlite me :Smile: .Jedino je dr. rekao da su jajnici uvećani ali nije zvučao kao da je to nešto extra i da su zbog toga crijeva podignuta pa je trbuh napuhan i tvrd.

----------


## ValaMala

*medei*, to je jaaako individualno. Ja sam imala jaku HS nakon svega 12 gonala. Budi oprezna, a ja drzim fige da je to od novog zivota koji se hvata za mamu

----------


## alma_itd

*medeni* ja sam u predhodnim transferima imala takve grceve,imala sam osjecaj da me nesto ubada iznutra.Onda sam od zadnjeg ET pocela sa Normabelom 3X2mg(uzela sam samoinicijativno :Embarassed: ) i grcevi su jednostavno prestali.Nakon duplirajuce bete sam zamijenila Normabele sa Mg.

----------


## linalena

Meni jučer neki hmm svjetlosmečkasti iscjedak, tek toliko da nije sve bijelo kak je inače, bio 4dnt
popodne išli u grad malo prošetati, hmm haljina mi baš izgledala ko trudnička
navečer me tak par puta zabolo iza pubične kosti da sam otišla u krpe i u 9 zaspala, jedva se sjetila staviti večerašnje utriće - čak 2 sata ranije
a danas ujutro sam konačno išla s pesom u laganu šetnju!!! Ko je ono rekao da se moramo ponašati ko stare bake, e brža je bila bakica koja je šetala nekog malog pesa neg ja i moja zvjerka  :Smile: )) Malo me u jedno vrijeme držala nekakva vrtoglavica i slabost al sam malo dublej disala i prošlo. Valjda zbog mirovanja mi niže tlak

Dal se strogo držite svakih 8 sati ili može tako sat7dva  +/- ??

----------


## mare41

linalena, držim fige da je ono što mislim da bi moglo biti :Smile:

----------


## kordica

Linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~
Ja se ne držim strogo 8 sati, ali ne odstupam previše, ovak pol sata sat, prije ili kasnije, mislim da to nije strašno

----------


## mirna26

linalena...mislim nekak da je to to :Smile: )......zaista ti želim ovaj put veeeeeeeeeliko  lijepo iznenađenje!!

----------


## BAKY

drage moje, ja iza sebe imam uspiješan ICSI i bebača starog 20mj. Sad sam ponovno u postupku, odnosno u ovome ciklusu za nekih  10-ak dana krećem s folikulometrijom kako bi svoje smrzliče vratila u toplu maminu bušicu, gdje im je i mjesto. Ponovno sve proživljavam, ali sad na jedan drugačiji način. S obzirom da sam nakon prvog transfera imala hiperstimulaciju, a ovaj put nema punkcije niti velike stimulacije, neznam što s poslom nakon transfera. Zanima me  je li ima koja iskustva, je li nakon transfera radila ili doma odmarala. Posao mi nije nešto stresan, ali stojim na nogama 8 sati pa mi jedino to naporno, a morala bi u firmi reći na vrijeme što planiram tako da ni sama ne znam što napraviti...... raditi ili ne......????????

----------


## martuška

molim vas da iznesete svoja iskustva o mirovanju nakon embriotransfera na vv.Vec 8 dana sam u kući,laganini si nesto obavim no izašla bih iz kuće i otišla negdje

----------


## aleksandraj

Ja sam nakon postupka u MB lezala nekoliko sati, drugi dan smo mm i ja setali cijeli dan po MB jer mi je bilo dosadno u hotelu, treci dan putovali vlakom i autobusom nekih 12 sati, nisam radila teze poslove, ali ostalo sve normalno i beta bila pozitivna. U drugom postupku mirovala pa prokrvarila proje bete....nisam bas sigurna da se potrebno ponasati kao bolestan. I u MB to savjetuju tj. ne pretjerano panicarenje.

----------


## mirna26

> molim vas da iznesete svoja iskustva o mirovanju nakon embriotransfera na vv.Vec 8 dana sam u kući,laganini si nesto obavim no izašla bih iz kuće i otišla negdje


ja jesam mirovala,a li ti ga  fakat pretjeruješ...8 dana? :Shock: .... mirovanje znači da se ne sexaš, da ne nosiš vrećice iz trgovine kao bauštelac i da ne ideš trčat maraton,ali sve ostalo je u redu. nisi bolesna i ležanjem sao pogršavš stvari jer ti slabi cirkulacija.samo ti lijepo idi van..što prije!!!!! :Yes:

----------


## eva133

> molim vas da iznesete svoja iskustva o mirovanju nakon embriotransfera na vv.Vec 8 dana sam u kući,laganini si nesto obavim no izašla bih iz kuće i otišla negdje


Samo ti izađi van. Dosta je bilo 8 dana. Sad se lijepo laganini šetaj. Kao što su cure već rekle, nije dobro stalno ležati.

----------


## ValaMala

Ja u ovom dobitnom postupku nisam nakon et lezala ni sekundu, odmah ustala sa stola, a onda smo mm i ja jos otisli u Ljubljanu na sladoled i zezali se da vodimo klince na slatkac da im se mozda svidi ostati s nama. Doma sam imala laganiji tempo, no svaki dan obavezno prosetala, bas zbog prokrvljenosti maternice.

----------


## linalena

Dobro jutro  :Coffee: 

eto meni 8dnt, sise manje bolne no nisu se baš ispuhale
trbuh me zna baš jako boliti da mi se plače od jada a onda opet prestane samo tako i pol dana niš

----------


## mirna26

> Dobro jutro 
> 
> eto meni 8dnt, sise manje bolne no nisu se baš ispuhale
> trbuh me zna baš jako boliti da mi se plače od jada a onda opet prestane samo tako i pol dana niš


Ako je netko iskusio sve lude simptome utrića,onda sam to ja :Yes: ..hehehehe.....ma meni vec simptomi počnu čim prvi put stavim utriće..povraća mi se strašno,a trbuh me boli kao da u uterusu igraju nogomet ili ragbi :Shock: ...valjda sam hiiiperosjetljiva na utriće i hebi ga...sad baš sve pripisujem njima pa kud puklo...dosta mi je "UMIŠLJANJA SIMPTOMA"...jedino kod tebe linalena mi je čudan taj smečkasti iscjedak kaj si spomenula 4dnt..to je jaaaaaako sumljivo na pozitivno! :Yes: ali samo ostani cool i nemoj se zanosit...onda ces vidjet....budu se za inat baš svi primili :Smile: ))..sretno draga!!!!

----------


## seka35

linalena ,mirise mi na dobro kod tebe

----------


## Snekica

*BAKY* bilo bi dobro kad bi se sa šefom dogovorila ako je ikako moguće da ne stojiš stalno već da se po potrebi i sjedneš. I da ne moraš nositi ili dizati nešto teško. Sretno!
*Linalena*, mislim da ti je to TO! Još  par dana pa ćeš nas obradovati! 
*martuška*, samo ti otiđi na zrak! 
Sretno svima s ovog pdf-a!!!

----------


## kiki30

cure,dal stres nakon transfera jako utjeće na implataciju i sve drugo? ja neznam,kad god napravim transfer uvijek neka frka u obitelji,neko u bolnici,nekom je slabo..ja sam jako osjetljiva i dosta me sve to pogađa..ali svaki transfer,to je više za poludit !! najradije bi se zatvorila u kuću,sve živo isključila i nikog vidjet ni čut

----------


## ivica_k

10 dnt 3d

jutros testić negativan, a baš sam izbuljila oči ne bi li ugledala drugu crticu
znam, ma sigurno je još prerano :Cool:

----------


## mirna26

> cure,dal stres nakon transfera jako utjeće na implataciju i sve drugo? ja neznam,kad god napravim transfer uvijek neka frka u obitelji,neko u bolnici,nekom je slabo..ja sam jako osjetljiva i dosta me sve to pogađa..ali svaki transfer,to je više za poludit !! najradije bi se zatvorila u kuću,sve živo isključila i nikog vidjet ni čut


pa kažu da utječe...tim više što mi svi to govore, to se ja još više nerviram....i imaš pravo...i ja bih se zaključala da ne vidim i ne čujem nikog do bete...ful sam razdražljiva od utrića, pa mi još netko digne tlak i tako začarani krug.a po tome onda nikada nećemo zatrudnit.ne znam kaj da ti velim.meni je beta 26.09. pa cemo vidjeti.

----------


## frka

kiki, ne brigaj oko stresa... ali, ono...niti najmanje se ne opterecuj time! to ti nema nikakve veze! ako su embriji ok i ako su uvjeti optimalni za njihovo ugnjezdjivanje, doci ce do implantacije bez obzira na to zivcirala se ti ili ne... a ako nisu, to nije u tvojim rukama... tj., neces ti nezivciranjem stvoriti takve uvjete ili popraviti kvalitetu embrija, a jedino o tome ovisi da li ce se implantacija dogoditi... 

sretno!

----------


## ivica_k

kiki30, potpisujem frku od a do ž

----------


## mirna26

> kiki, ne brigaj oko stresa... ali, ono...niti najmanje se ne opterecuj time! to ti nema nikakve veze! ako su embriji ok i ako su uvjeti optimalni za njihovo ugnjezdjivanje, doci ce do implantacije bez obzira na to zivcirala se ti ili ne... a ako nisu, to nije u tvojim rukama... tj., neces ti nezivciranjem stvoriti takve uvjete ili popraviti kvalitetu embrija, a jedino o tome ovisi da li ce se implantacija dogoditi... 
> 
> sretno!



frka, a kako je tebi bilo? ti si se živcirala?

----------


## lasta

ivica_k fuj testovima...fuj fuj fuj

----------


## frka

> frka, a kako je tebi bilo? ti si se živcirala?


bome jesam!!! sve u 16!!!

----------


## mirna26

> bome jesam!!! sve u 16!!!


ajde,sad mi je malo lakše..iako znam sto teorija po kojima stres utječe...ali pametnije mi je da mislim kako i te teorije umišljam i da samo mislim na ptičice ii cvjetiće, a ono u meni kuuuhaaaaa.... :Smile: 
imaš ti pravo,nek kuha koliko hoće, jednom mora upalit pa makar iz 20tog puta!

----------


## medeni

*Ivica-k*,možda je prerano za test, strpi se, bit će dobitno, imam osjećaj.
Meni beta 19.9. i tada je mislim prvi put raditi, bez testova prije toga pa što bude.To će biti već 18dnt, takva je doktorova strategija a ja ga štreberski slušam :Cool: .
Pozdrav svim čekalicama bete i da bude kolektivnog veselja uskoro!

----------


## kia

Ivica pusti testove, a pogotovo tako rano. Jednom je jedna forumašica dobro napisala "ako sam trudna, trudna sam i danas i za tri dana" to mi se jako urezalo u pamćenje, jer od ranog testiranja možeš samo izgubit živce i razočarati se prije reda. Ona je čekala betu čak 20 DPT.
Poučena iskustvom od prošlog puta, ovaj puta ne radim testove prije doktorskog termina. Meni bi to trebalo biti 16 DPT -ako ga dočekam. Rađe bi vidjela M nego još jedan - na testu.
Cure držite se  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

cure vidim da ima puno čekalica bete pa evo nikad nije previše pozitivnih vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mury

Svima puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, a posebno našim čekalicama bete, neka nam započnu plodnu jesen  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

puuuuuuuuuuuuuunooooooooooooo poztivniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiih vibriiiiiiiiiiiiii~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.........za sve koje čekaju bete......glavu gore curke!!!nema gubitika,samo pobjednika.......~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## kia

Danas mi je 10 DPT i od jutros me lovi neka tuga. Čini mi se da ni od ovog pokušaja neće biti ništa, ja se uopće ne osjećam trudno. Osjećam se identično kao u nekom žešćem PMS-u. I nije mi jasno zašto svaki put isto, savršeni embriji, idealan endometrij a od trudnoće ni T. 
Najrađe bi se zavukla u krevet i plakala, baš sam koma  :Sad:

----------


## KLARA31

joj kia držim fige da se varaš!!! I ja sam se osjećala tužno,nekako sam baš mislila da opet nije uspilo,mada sam se trudila mislit pozitivno,poslije sam i pričala sa svojim trbuhom (kao da jesam trudnica  :Smile:  samo da otjeram te misli da neće uspit) i tako iako sam nekada bila sjetna i tužna i mislila na sljedeći postupak ja trudna!!  :Smile: 
Želim ti veliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## aleksandraj

Drage moje suborke, ne razmisljajte o simptomima. Ovih mjeseci sve cure - zene oko mene trudne (prirodno) i niti jednu nisu boljele cice, nisu imale pritiske (vjerujte ispitala sve moguce), samo kasnila M i imale osjecaj da ce dobiti a nikako da stigne. Do bete ste sve trudne i gotovo, a daj Boze i dalje. Veliki pozdrav i puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

> Drage moje suborke, ne razmisljajte o simptomima. Ovih mjeseci sve cure - zene oko mene trudne (prirodno) i niti jednu nisu boljele cice, nisu imale pritiske (vjerujte ispitala sve moguce), samo kasnila M i imale osjecaj da ce dobiti a nikako da stigne. Do bete ste sve trudne i gotovo, a daj Boze i dalje. Veliki pozdrav i puno vibrica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem

----------


## mirna26

mora jednom uspjeti!!!!kad tad cure moje!kad tad!!

----------


## kiki30

mirna,kako si ti? evo ja brojim tek 2dnt i vrijeme mi tako sporo prolazi  :Smile:  
pokušavam čim manje mislit o tome,koliko mogu..vidjela sam prošli put da nema nikakvog smisla moje slušanje,mjerenje temp. i sl. jer nisam imala nikakav simptom a veliku betu tako da nema druge nego sve pustit i čekat taj 14dnt  :Smile:    evo usput i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kia

Hej evo večerašnji update. Nakon jutrošnjeg bediranja otišla na kavu s kolegicama, a kad sam došla doma na dnevnom ulošku lagano smečkasti trag. Ulovila me šiza pa sam popiškila test i pojavila se skroz svijetla crta (kao i prošli put kad je bila biokemijska samo što je tada bio 13 DNT). Znam da sam jučer špotala ivicu za rano testiranje  :Embarassed:  kad eto i ja popustila. Poslije toga od muke sam se spakirala i otišla na selo meditirat i sredit misli, i popodne ponovno na dnevnom jednako lagani smečkasti trag. Nije to baš kao pred M nego više kao neki svjetlo smeđi iscjedak (znam da je bljak i ispričavam se  :Grin: ), a kad se obrišem nema ničega. Izgleda da je kod mene opet biokemijska  :Sad:  Sinoć me jako bolilo u trbuhu imala sam osjećaj da M dolazi istog trena, jutros isto tako, sad manje ali i dalje povremeno osjetim.

----------


## mare41

kia, javit će ti se trudnice koje su prošle takve iscjetke, uglavnom-nije neuobičajeno, malo više miruj i u ponedjeljak čekamo s tobom lijepu betu!

----------


## kordica

> Hej evo večerašnji update. Nakon jutrošnjeg bediranja otišla na kavu s kolegicama, a kad sam došla doma na dnevnom ulošku lagano smečkasti trag. Ulovila me šiza pa sam popiškila test i pojavila se skroz svijetla crta (kao i prošli put kad je bila biokemijska samo što je tada bio 13 DNT). Znam da sam jučer špotala ivicu za rano testiranje  kad eto i ja popustila. Poslije toga od muke sam se spakirala i otišla na selo meditirat i sredit misli, i popodne ponovno na dnevnom jednako lagani smečkasti trag. Nije to baš kao pred M nego više kao neki svjetlo smeđi iscjedak (znam da je bljak i ispričavam se ), a kad se obrišem nema ničega. Izgleda da je kod mene opet biokemijska  Sinoć me jako bolilo u trbuhu imala sam osjećaj da M dolazi istog trena, jutros isto tako, sad manje ali i dalje povremeno osjetim.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu

----------


## tonili

*Kia* ja sam također imala iscjedak - smećkasto-roskasti i to 9. i 10dpt - već su mi sve lađe potonule, a kad ono...srećice!
Nije gotovo dok nije gotovo  :Smile:  Pogotovo ako se ne pojavljuje i ne pojačava baš krv.

----------


## kia

Hvala cure na riječima ohrabrenja  :Love:  

Zasad nema krvi samo to malo svijetlo smeđeg i skužila sam da to izađe s Utrićima tj. nakon stavljanja onaj višak što izađe nije snježno bijel nego eto malo smečkast. Inače nema ničeg.


Tonili voljela bi slijediti tvoj primjer  :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

> mirna,kako si ti? evo ja brojim tek 2dnt i vrijeme mi tako sporo prolazi  
> pokušavam čim manje mislit o tome,koliko mogu..vidjela sam prošli put da nema nikakvog smisla moje slušanje,mjerenje temp. i sl. jer nisam imala nikakav simptom a veliku betu tako da nema druge nego sve pustit i čekat taj 14dnt    evo usput i puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


kak sam ja? bolje da ti ne pričam! :Grin: luda ko kupus...hehe...živčana uuuužaaaass...al se i dalje smijem..strah me..ali šta ću, nemam puno izbora...inače me 4dnt probadalo noževima dole, sada 5dnt ništa...samo po noći neki tupi osjećaj dole..ali kolko se sjećam tak mi uvijek bude..mislim da je to definitivno od utrića..inače nikakvih posebnih semptoma..sve neko sranje...
...a što se tiće smečkasstih iscjedaka curke moje...to mi ne miriši na dobro tako kasno....naučila sam lekciju...kod mene je bilo dva puta i uslijedila je vještica,..iznimaka uvijek ima..ali obično to utrići spriječavaju da vještica procuri...zaista bih volila da se varam,vjerujete mi jer sam na vlastitoj koži osjetila :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

a znam,ovo čekanje je najgore ali i sama znaš da ništa ne znači,jedno je rezultat bete pravi-drži mi se,malo prošetaj ,odi na kavicu ja idem sad  :Smile: 
ja uvijek dobijem mengu i preko utrića.i ja imam loše iskustvo s iscjedkom,uvijek sam dobivala mengu a sad zadnji put kad sam ostala trudna nije bilo nikakvog iscjedka-ali svaka žena je drugačija..
mirna evo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak vještica ne dođe još barem 9 mjeseci

----------


## mirna26

dada,prek utrića ide smeđe..malo po malo...meni je tako bilo jedno 4 dana tako..doslovno me izluđivalo..peklo me na laganoj vatrici..otišla vadit betu i ono...šipak...e sad...ma nema veze..jest da živcira repetiranje povijesti..ali ostajte mi čvrste..ne mislite toliko na to..koliko god možete..odite na kavu što kaže kiki....šetuckajte, glavu gore...uživajte u životu.....i doći je jednog dana...samo pokucat na vrata......pusa svima vama...idem šetuckat...ovih dana me drži najviše to što nisam ni sekunde mirovala...manje teško mi sve to pada...osjećam se bolje....adio...čujmo se drage moje!!

----------


## ivica_k

da se i ja pribilježim

jučer, 11 dnt - test negativan

danas, 12 dnt - test negativan, ali...krenulo smeđe brljanje, laganini, grčeva apsolutno nikakvih, tek malo križa bole....očekujem M najkasnije u ponedjeljak ujutro tj. 14. dnt

za kraj tek zaključak da nas je i 6. sreća zaobišla

----------


## đurđa76

Ivica :Love: ,žao mi je,

----------


## ivica_k

hvala ti, mi smo ovaj neuspjeh primili najmirnije do sada (iako ima još vremena za bujicu emocija)
zasad je sve pod kontrolom  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

ivica_k žao mi je.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> ivica_k žao mi je.


X

----------


## mravic

jako mi je zao ivica_k, ja sam pre dva dana saznala da imam polipe i danas je to ocisceno pa za dva meseca u nove pobede.

----------


## kordica

Jutro!  Popišala sam jutros plus, 12dpo i 9dnt. Daj bože da je to to i da se održi. Sretno svima

----------


## đurđa76

:Very Happy: Kordica nego šta nego je to to
uživaj i polako,neka nadalje kako bi rekle cure bude školski

----------


## medeni

*Kordica*,baš mi je drago za plusić, bit će sve u redu!
*Ivica_k*, žao mi je zbog testa ali vadit ćeš betu u pon., zar ne?Meni dr. rekao i da ako prokrvarim svejedno vadim betu.Ti imaš iskustva, nažalost ali možda je ovaj put drugačije.Ne daj se.
*Mravic*, brz oporavak pa dalje u borbu!
*Kia*, sretno za veliku betu sutra!Nema kod tebe M, sigurna sam, nego velika beta!Zajedno smo na tapetu sutra za betu....
Ja eto čekam betu vaditi sutra.Danas 17.dnt, 30.dan ciklusa, nema M još iako naravno možda samo utrići ne dopuštaju.Bolovi kao menstrualni i dalje.Izdržati ću do sutra kad sam već do sada bez napravljenog testa...
Ako sam koga zaboravila, nije namjerno, sretno svima!

----------


## kordica

Hvala svima. U srijedu tek vadim betu pa ću onda bit mirnija ako sve bude ok.

----------


## eva133

*kordica* čestitam od srca.

----------


## KLARA31

> da se i ja pribilježim
> 
> jučer, 11 dnt - test negativan
> 
> danas, 12 dnt - test negativan, ali...krenulo smeđe brljanje, laganini, grčeva apsolutno nikakvih, tek malo križa bole....očekujem M najkasnije u ponedjeljak ujutro tj. 14. dnt
> 
> za kraj tek zaključak da nas je i 6. sreća zaobišla


Ja bi na tvom mjestu svakakao vadila betu,i ne bi prestala sa utićima,ja sam isto brljavila smeđe i čak mi je išlo kao tamna tamna krv,mislila sam gotovo je to su stvari a ne mogu zbog utrića i izostavila jednu dozu i nakon 3 dana prestalo smeđe pa sam posumnjala i test bio pozit. Držim ti fige. Još nije sve gotovo. Vadi betu!

----------


## KLARA31

kordica beta će bit velika! čestitam na +  :Very Happy:

----------


## kia

Ivica k jako mi je žao, od srca ti želim sedmu sreću, a možda i ovaj postupak još nije za odbaciti kao što ti cure kažu . 

Kordica  :Klap: 

Curke samo da vam šapnem da imam +.
 Piškila sam 10 DPT oko podneva i slaba crtica, 11 DPT i 12 DNT normalni pravi +. Nema više nikakvih obojanih iscjedaka ni brlljanja, a popiškila sam u tri dana 5 različitih testova  :Grin: . Strah me je i dok ovo pišem jer ni ja još u to ne vjerujem. Strah me je da se ne ponovi biokemijska, ma ustvari strah me je svega. Napokon imam + nakon 6 dugih godina borbe i nebih voljela da ga izgubim  :Heart:  .
Betu još neću raditi nego čekam do četvrtka kada su mi rekli da napravim test, a ako do onda sve ostane OK javit ću u Prag i otići kod svoje gin. da vidim što i kako dalje.

Puno vas volim i držim vam fige svima  :Heart:

----------


## lasta

kia i kordica :Very Happy:  za plusice

----------


## matahari

x
QUOTE=lasta;1964181]kia i kordica :Very Happy:  za plusice[/QUOTE]

----------


## kordica

kia čestitam!! Hvala svima i evo svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

ajme plusići se redaju..cure čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
neka se tako i nastavi i zato evo puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete !!!

----------


## mirna26

*ivica* ...znaš da suosjećamo s tobom gotovo 100%, zato imaš snagu svih nas...kao što imamo sve jedne druge
*kia i kordica* ...čestitam na plusćima.

curke....da li neka od vas nema simptome?ja nemam niš....jedino to bockanje 4dnt i cijelu slijedeću noć bolna maternica.....tko od vas ima slične simtpome a da je ostala trudna jer nisam sigurna da li mi je to od utrića?

----------


## linalena

11dnt, 5dmorula, počeo mi neki smeđi trakasti iscjedak
u glavi mi je pritisak i osjećaj onako snuždenosti nekakve, kakav znam imati kada trebam dobiti M
a niš , prva stvar ujutro beta
Do sada sam 2 puta imala transfer i nikada mi se još nije ovo desilo, uvijek sve bijelo do 3-4 dana nakon prestanka s utrićima, ali inače sam uzimala one brevactide pa je to možda isto utjecalo a sada samo jedan dec 1dnt

----------


## mirna26

to je meni linalena bilo u zadnja dvapostupka..samo kaj se nastavilo do prave menge....daj bože da tebi odmah stane

----------


## kiki30

jutro! evo ja danas brojim 5dnt i ništa! da nema utrića kao da se ništa nije dogodilo,valjda sam se ovaj put baš totalno opustila..  :Smile:  a vidjet ćemo...
linalena za današnju betu  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

medeni i linalena....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!!!
ajmo cure......juuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :Klap: 

kiki...meni danas 7dnt...ništa...što kažeš da nema utrića,ne bih ni znala da sam bila na transferu....valčjda smo se opustile...hehe...iako zvuči smiješno....ja da se opustim???neeeeeeeeeeee :Grin:

----------


## mirna26

imam još 3 dana fore..a onda bi po svakoj mojoj logici 11dnt trepalo smeđe brljanje što nagovještava vješticu....ako tada ne bude ništa, onda ima nade,ima ima.....ali svejedno sam skeptična...ne vjerujem u ništa dok ne vidim brojčicu...kod mene vam cure vrijedi "NETRUDNA DOK SE NE DOKAŽE SUPROTNO"..hehehe..jer znam da cure ovjde uvijek kažu "SVE SMO MI TRUDNE DOK SE NE DOKAŽE SUPROTNO"... :Grin:

----------


## mirna26

curke..mene rasturaju leđa i cijela utroba..čini mi se da je menga na pomolu...

----------


## alma_itd

Cure koje danas vadite betu obradujete nas sa lijepim vijestima :Klap: 
Za sve one koje imaju ''menstrualne'' bolove,ja sam ih imala u svim postupcima,nekad je stvarno i stigla a nekada tek kad je beta pocela padati i kad sam prestala sa utricima.Pa imam ih jos uvijek iako sam u 16tt.To je osim bolnih cika zapravo jedini simptom koji imam :Laughing: Tako da se ne bedirate previse ako imate osjecaj da cete dobiti u svakom trenutku.

----------


## mirna26

hvala alma...

----------


## medeni

Drage žene, beta 5044!Ja pomalo u šoku, čini mi se previsoka za transfer jednog embrija.Išla u dr., utješio me- možda su jednojajčani blizanci!ultrazvuk 29.9. ako bude sve u redu.Očekuje srce tada.

----------


## đurđa76

:Very Happy: medeni

----------


## kiki30

medeni,predivno ...čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

medeni, stvarno nisam sumnjala, imala si lijepe simptome, čestitaaaaaam!

----------


## medeni

Hvala vam svima od srca, posebno na velikoj potpori u tijeku postupka!Da ovih dana bude još mnogo lijepih beta i veselja za svih nas!

----------


## KLARA31

medeni  :Kiss:

----------


## mirna26

medeni...jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..juhuuuuuuu

----------


## inaa

medeni čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

medeni,čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ValaMala

Medeni, cestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## MASLINA1973

Medeni, tooooo smo čekali :Smile:  Čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## mirna26

meni temperatura i nije nešto velika kao nekima od vas...jedva dostigne 37..inače je ispod cijelo vrijeme od transfera...imam valunge..to je jedino i strašno mi je vruće, ali nemam temperaturu preko 37...jel to loše?jel imao ko slično?

----------


## mirna26

zaboravih reci da je pazušno mjerena....(znam da je u ustima mrvicu veća)

----------


## lasta

Mirna26 meni je temp. bila izmedu 35.4 i 35.7 cak nije ni presla 36.
Sto se tice simptoma ja ih bas nisam imala.

----------


## mirna26

hm..meni je jučer recimo 6dnt bila 37...sinoć i danas 36,2 (7 i 8dnt) jel to mensis na pomolu?

----------


## mirna26

krivo govorim,sorry:
ovako: 6dnt oko12h 37
7dnt navečer oko 21h 36,3
danas 8dnt 09:30 36,7

----------


## mirna26

ma ja sam vec ovaj postupak otpisala..nemam šanse sa jednim ET..takav imam osjećaj..čekam vješticu i to će i najvjerojatnije biti tako.danas je 8dnt..brljanje bi trebalo početi preksutra navečer,dakle 10dnt.betu vadim u pon da se uvjerim i da ne moram ove pišljive utrogestane više stavljat jer me od njih maternica rastura. javim vam ako sam imala pravo!
sretno drugima!! :Sad:

----------


## mala bu

meni danas 1dnt 4 dan-2cc i 1 4-stanični...sad-znam da uglavnom sve mirujete i kaj to podrazumijeva, zanima me ima li koja od vas da je radila odmah nakon ET-a, budući da ja na žalost MORAM radi posla :Sad: 
pa sad šta bude...i da, budući da sam po 1. put dobila brevactide zanima me kad najranije mogu vaditi betu (u otpusnom piše 12 dan, a ja do sada radila 10-i dan nakon ET-a 5. dan i bilo pozitivno!)? :Shock:

----------


## kiki30

mirna kakav je to pesimizam! zašto ti ne bi uspjelo s jednim? lijepo se smiri,ne mjeri temperetutu ni ništa,nikakve simptome nego lijepo stavljaj utriće i čekaj dan za vadit betu i nadam se da ćeš bit u krivu i da će te beta iznenadit  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

a joj moja kiki....tako mi se plače...evo i sad mi se plače dok čitam tvoj post..uf...za popiz.....ne znam od kud tolika navala pesimizma.bit ce da me pucaju utrići i to gadno.razočarana sam sa prethodna dva puta sa idealnim embrijima,tako da mislim da ce i sada biti tako..sve nešto idealno,a onda razočaranje...hvala ti što me dižeš,to mi puno znači...

mala bu...ja sam išla odmah radit drugi dan.ali posao  mi je sjedenje i nije stresan.a prvi dan sam malo ležala i to ne previše..samo par sati....odmah sam se išla šetat,a koliko sam čitala naše trudnice sa foruma,puno njih je baš u dobitnom ciklusu išlo šetati već prvi dan i radile su uobičajene stvari.samo nema keksa,nema maratona,nošenja 20kg vrećica i slično.nemoj se samo zacementirat za krevet jer ti uterus onda nije dovoljno prokrvljen.zaista mi nije jasno zašto dr-i preporučuju mirovanje...oni svi kažu mirovanje,a onda krenu nabrajat..nema keksa i sve ovo kaj sam ja rekla...pa to nije mirovanje..to je uobičajeno..hm

----------


## kiki30

a valjda je takav dan  :Smile:  ma bit će sve ok,vidjet ćeš.. znam da si se razočarala ali ne smiješ tako mislit,možda ti onda ovo ipak bude treća sreća  :Smile: 
meni je ovo 6 put čekanje bete pa sam se valjda već i navikla tako da se ničim ne opterečujem,šta bude bit će ali naravno optimizam i nada su uvijek tu,moraju bit  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

da.......i svaka ti čast...spremna sam i ja čekat toliko..ali kikica toliko mi se plače da ne smijem više pisat :Crying or Very sad: .......uvijek se kod transfera razveselim, sve teče super i onda me počne pucat paranoja....teško je......danas je takav dan..neću više ništa mjerit..imaš pravo..testovi ne dolaze u obzir...čekam četvrtak navečer ili petak ujutro...tada ću znati više..čekam  vještičje kapljice :Mad:

----------


## kia

Mirna znam kako razočaranje boli, ali još nema M pa prema tome nebi falilo malo optimizma....

Ja drugima djelim savjete o optimizmu a meni kugla u grlu a suze u očima. Jučer napravila još 2 testa i oba pozitivna, jutros išla vaditi betu (nalaze još čekam) i poslije za svaki slučaj napravila još jedan test (Prima Stick) i nema ničega. U totalnom sam bedu, izgleda da je opet biokemijska. Jedino što me buni je što nema ni naznake od M , prošli puta sam počela brljaviti uz nisku betu i Utriće.

----------


## lasta

Mirna ako ti se place izbaci to iz sebe,sve su to normalne emocije. Ja sam brisala prasinu i plakala(kasnije se vidjelo da sam vise plakala nego brisala). Biti ce ti lakse. Ali nemo je okruzivati pesimizmom. Mi smo imali 6 savrsenih blastica i ako je po tome suditi imalo bi 6-oro djecice oko sebe. Ali to nije mjerilo.Ima i jako puno slabijih embrica koji kasnije budu savrsene bebice. Znam da je tesko stalno ne trckarati u wc i gledati da li je vjestica stigla i zato si nađi neku zanimaciju,nesto sto bi te moglo rasteretiti. 

Mala bu sto se tice mirovanja ja nisam mirovala,vozila sam se motorom,kopala vrt i normalno sve radila. Kada sam prokrvarila malo sam usporila tempo ali nakon dva dana skoro sve po starom.Ne navodim nikoga da se drzi mog primjera ali to nije nesto sto ce ispasti ako rasiris noge. Mozda ce netko smatrati da je malo neodgovorno,ali cak i nakon prvog uz kada mi je doktorica potvrdila da je trudnoca uredna i da nema tragova hematoma ja sam nastavila dalje uzivati u svakom danu. Ne dizem teske stvari i ne kopam vise ali zivim za trenutak i uzivam u svakom novom danu. A to zelim i vama.

Pravilo je da pravila nema i zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve

----------


## Lua

*Kia* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te ipak trocifrena beta iznenadi od  :Heart:  ti želim!!!!

----------


## mare41

kia, kad će biti nalaz gotov?

----------


## Beti3

> krivo govorim,sorry:
> ovako: 6dnt oko12h 37
> 7dnt navečer oko 21h 36,3
> danas 8dnt 09:30 36,7


*mirna26*, temperatura se mjeri samo ujutro, prije ustajanja, prije mokrenja, prije išta popiti, termometrom u ustima pod jezikom, najbolje živinim i to punih pet minuta. Dok još mirno ležiš. Samo ta temp može dati točan podatak. Bar su meni tako rekli i tako sam radila, ali prošlo je dosta godina od tada. I želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## kia

Cure moja beta je 14 DNT 94,20, nije li to ipak malo premalo ???? Ubit će me živci, u to sam jedino sigurna

----------


## mirna26

a hvala vam curke....dižete mi nadu..kia...joooj...ajde još malo se strpi....jaka si ti....strpimo se zajedno draga..ne mjeri ni ti ništa više...KVRAGU I MJERENJE I TESTIRANJE.... :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kiki30

kia da beta potvrdi te plusiće ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

a kada ti je bio ET i koliko stanica?pa i nije baš tako jako mala

----------


## mirna26

ja bih sve dala da mi je beta takva

----------


## kia

Transfer je bio u utorak prije točno 2 tjedna, bili su embriji stari 3 dana i to odmrznuti.

----------


## mare41

kia, i sama znaš da sad čekamo duplanje i ~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

kia ,sad sam vidjela da si već napisala rezultat,neznam mislim da nije premala.mojoj prijat. je na 13dnt bila 90 a sad je sva okrugla  :Smile: 
ništa najbolje za dva dana ponovit i onda ćeš sve znat i evo malo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da se pravilo podupla

----------


## mirna26

> Transfer je bio u utorak prije točno 2 tjedna, bili su embriji stari 3 dana i to odmrznuti.


pa to je solidno za jednog malog mališana......šaljem ti vibrice za duplanje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.....

----------


## kia

Cure puno vam hvala na vibricama i podršci (tu ide srčeko ali mi ne rade smajlići). Javila mi se i dr. koja kaže da je beta OK za ovaj stadij, i da je mogu ponoviti za 2 dana da vidimo kako se dupla. Malo mi je lakše, ali ova igra živaca je koma....

Sretno svima

----------


## Sela

E Kia,Kia,daaaa,covjek misli da je kraj muci kad jednog dana ugleda plusic na testu,ali koji zez!!Imas plus,pa cekas betu,pa dileme jel je dobra,pa
jel se dupla,pa jel se vidi gv na uzv ,pa jel ce se cuti srceko,pa cekanje na redovne kontrole,uzv,eventualne testove..pa..pa.. dalje mogu nastaviti one
koje su prosle famoznih 12 tjedanja nosenja bebe..
Usprkos svemu tome,nema nista carobnije,uzvisenije,bozanskije od trudnoce!A ti si definitivno miljenica bogova!

----------


## mirna26

e sela sela....što to znači da mi drugi nismo božji miljenici :Smile: )..šalim se malo

----------


## Sela

> e sela sela....što to znači da mi drugi nismo božji miljenici)..šalim se malo


He,jesmo ,jesmo,kako ne,al cekamo svoj red.

----------


## mirna26

haha..da da..imaš pravo.....ma nije tako loše čekati..malo živcira ali to se On igra s nama i tjera nas da u životu budemo više strpljene :Smile: 
ej..imam novost...temperatura se vratila na 37...e sad ti budi normalan.....pih... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## medeni

Hvala vam svima što ste jučer bile uz mene.Ono čekanje nalaza 4 sata je baš ubitačno..
Hvala na podršci i čestitkama!
Sretno svima koji čekaju betu ili bilo što..Imajte snage i vjere.

----------


## Snekica

Sela  :Kiss:  ovaj put mališani ostaju uz svoju mamicu! 
mirna sve će biti dobro, vidjeti ćeš!

----------


## seka35

kia, meni je beta 15 dan bila 220 isto treci dan ,pa prema tvojoj je samo malo veca. bitno je da se prailno dupla ... ja sam nakon dva dana ponovila i bila je 664 ,zazo sacekaj da vidis kako se dupla ...

----------


## alma_itd

*kia* cestitke na beti,ta ne bas "'waaaau'' cifra nista posebno ne govori,kao sto Seka kaze najvaznije je da se pravilno dupla,mada kad se sjetim price od Inesz ni to vise nije pravilo :Laughing: Ako je bila kasnija implantacija i beta ce biti manja.Ovdje stvarno mozes vidjeti citav dijapazon razlicitih vrijednosti bete 14dnt,sve je to relativno.Jos jednom ti cestitam od :Heart:  i vibram za pravilno duplanje :Klap:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> haha..da da..imaš pravo.....ma nije tako loše čekati..malo živcira ali to se On igra s nama i tjera nas da u životu budemo više strpljene
> ej..imam novost...temperatura se vratila na 37...e sad ti budi normalan.....pih...


Mirna tako ti je meni temperatura šetala gore dolje...mene je to izluđivalo....imaš odlične simptome  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

hvala snekica, hvala iva mia,.... simptomi ili nesimptomi izluđuju,nego šta.....ali nadam se i dalje da se neću razočarati opet..šta ću..moram drage moje...hvala svim na suport....nada raste  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

a rekla sam da neću više mjerit..nemojte me ubit :Embarassed: ....samo kaj toliko znam biti vruća da naprosto gorim pa mi nije jasno ništa...stavila sam toplomjer i u usta...temperatura se digla na 37,6...haha...čak i mene nasmijava....ma pustite me vrit..već sa luda..iz mene pričaju(pišu)utrogestani 100% posto...što bi rekla ona jedna naša koka....dobro da smo uopće normalne nakon svega :Smile: )!!!!!

----------


## alma_itd

*mirna26* kad vadis betu i koji dnt ce to biti?Pokusaj naci neku zanimaciju da se ne mucis toliko sa cekanjem.Jel jos uvijek imas ''one'' bolove?U mislima si mi svaki dan :Love:

----------


## kiki30

mirna,kako si,jesi se smirila  :Smile: 
evo ja sam danas točno na pola puta do bete  :Smile: moram reć da mi je baš brzo prošlo
 jučer sam cijeli dan imala bolove kod pred mengu,neki pririsak dole danas je ok. a nema drugo nego čekanje i čekanje..  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

hehe...nemojte previše mislit na mene jer ću onda baš dobit vješticu..hehe...šalim se...ma ja sam ubrzana 100/h ..radim,čiustim,kuham,hodam uokolo po gradu,pijem kavice i još stignem na rodu forum....luuuuuuda sam  :Smile: 
evo danas me ništa ne boli....ništa pod bogom milim,jedino kaj goooooooriiiim....hm :Rolling Eyes: 
ma curke moje drage..drago mi je da ste tu....jako mi je drago..bit ce sve u redu..kiki30..drž mi sse..da imaš pravo nekako je zapravo brzo prošlo.....ja ti želim iskreno da izdržiš i da ne budeš ovak živčana ko ja :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

i da danas mi je 9dnt....sutra otprilike ćemo znati više....bolovi su mi trajali do jučer..znači od 4dnt do jučer...ne prejaki..onako dosadni i ne preslabi..ali tko zna,možda se danas opet pojave....

----------


## mirna26

vadit cu betu 14dnt ako sutra ili preksutra dobijem vješticu.ona bi trebala doći baš tih dana,ili 10dnt navečer ili 11dnt ujutro.ako ne dobijem brljanje do ponedjeljka, možda...ali možda izdržim pa ipak izvadim betu 28.09.,16dnt.

----------


## mirna26

i nemojte me sad sprdat :Smile: ..ali toplomjeri su svuda oko mene..i na poslu čak...dobro da nisu u kafiću jer bih i tamo mjerila...kažem vam da sam luuuuda...ajde bar se imate kome smijat..ja sam vaša dvorska luda :Smile: )

----------


## kia

> i nemojte me sad sprdat..ali toplomjeri su svuda oko mene..i na poslu čak...dobro da nisu u kafiću jer bih i tamo mjerila...kažem vam da sam luuuuda...ajde bar se imate kome smijat..ja sam vaša dvorska luda)


Uopće se nećemo smijat, ja te kužim 100%. Kod mene su trenutno toplomjeri out, ali su zato sada testovi in : ) Doma ih imam 5 napravljenih (jučer sam bacila 2 na kojima su crtice nestale), a na poslu u ladici 4. I sad imam problem, neznam kamo ću s njima da neko ne pomisli da sam stvarno skrenula.

----------


## mirna26

> Uopće se nećemo smijat, ja te kužim 100%. Kod mene su trenutno toplomjeri out, ali su zato sada testovi in : ) Doma ih imam 5 napravljenih (jučer sam bacila 2 na kojima su crtice nestale), a na poslu u ladici 4. I sad imam problem, neznam kamo ću s njima da neko ne pomisli da sam stvarno skrenula.


hahahaha...e moja kia...baš sam se namsijala.....pa kaj ti nije to trošak?hehehe......

----------


## kia

> hahahaha...e moja kia...baš sam se namsijala.....pa kaj ti nije to trošak?hehehe......


Srećom da ima onih "povoljnih" za cca. 16-20 kn.

----------


## sildad

> i nemojte me sad sprdat..ali toplomjeri su svuda oko mene..i na poslu čak...dobro da nisu u kafiću jer bih i tamo mjerila...kažem vam da sam luuuuda...ajde bar se imate kome smijat..ja sam vaša dvorska luda)


Ma da, smijem se ali kad se sjetim sebe od prije par godina, ja sam toplomjer nosila na posao i stalno mjerila temperaturu. I onda kad sam ostala trudna shvatila da to nema uopće smisla, jer mi je tad temperatura bila najmanja 36,7 i čak 36,6. Osim toga utrogestani ti dižu temperaturu, tj. progesteron koji je povišen, zbog toga to mjerenje temperature možeš uzeti samo kao razonodu, a ne kao nešto po čemu se trebaš ravnati da li si trudna ili ne.
U svakom slučaju želim ti pozitivnu betu.

----------


## mirna26

> Ma da, smijem se ali kad se sjetim sebe od prije par godina, ja sam toplomjer nosila na posao i stalno mjerila temperaturu. I onda kad sam ostala trudna shvatila da to nema uopće smisla, jer mi je tad temperatura bila najmanja 36,7 i čak 36,6. Osim toga utrogestani ti dižu temperaturu, tj. progesteron koji je povišen, zbog toga to mjerenje temperature možeš uzeti samo kao razonodu, a ne kao nešto po čemu se trebaš ravnati da li si trudna ili ne.
> U svakom slučaju želim ti pozitivnu betu.


ma svakako..imaš pravo..imaš potpuno pravo... :Smile:

----------


## kordica

beta 12dnt 460,90
 :Smile: 
hvala svima na podršci

----------


## vita22

Čestitam *kordice* super beta....meni danas tek 4dnt nema nikakvih simptoma osim onih menstrualnih od prvog dana..........*mirna26* sretno do bete.....

----------


## mirna26

kordica...čestitam na velikoj beti......joj da je meni takva..... :Smile: 
vita22  hvala..sretno i tebi...mislim da su to bolovi od utrića....tak je i meni bilo,ali mi se značajno pojačali PMS bolovi od 4dnt do dana današnjeg..možda zaista tako reagiram na utriće da me sve rastura u trbuhu iako se ne sjećam da me u zadnja dva postupka ovako bolilo..ni slično...ali opet,za sve postoji prvi put...nekak mi je bliže da su to utrići a ne trudnoća..malo je predobro da bi bilo istinito,ja da zatrudnim..čini mi se da to nikad neću ni dočekat...opet sam u bedari..to se jednostavno ne događa men..svima drugima da, ali meni baš i ne.. :Sad:

----------


## MASLINA1973

kordice, čestitam!!!!!!!!

----------


## kia

Kordice odlična beta, a moja je danas 15 DNT 174, još je skromna ali barem raste.

Mirna nemoj se uopće zamarati sa simptomima (znam da zvuči bezveze i da je to nemoguće) ali ja stvarno nisam imala nikakve simptome ni prošli ni ovaj put. Apsolutno ništa, više trudničkih simptoma imam svaki mjesec u PMS-u nego sada, čak me i cice više onda bole nego sad. Jedino što je bilo drugačije je bol u leđima i to od 3 DNT i još traje, e sad od čega pojma nemam.

----------


## seka35

super  kia i kordica ! 
kia ,beta je super i dobro raste

----------


## mirna26

kia braaavoo..to te pitam..samo neka ona raste...skromno ili odvažno..nije bitno :Smile: )...ti si truuuuuuudna....joj da je meni bar tako....a valjda ce me pogodit jednom...ma nikada mi ovo ovako gadno nije bilo...baš nije...ja imam uvijek sve simptome...a u pmu nemam baš..zapravo nemam ništa...a sad tonu..pih

----------


## lasta

Kordica bravo :Klap: 

kia ma lijepo se poduplala,biti ce to odlicno :Very Happy: 

mirna ma tebi zelim betu 10 000 pa da padnes u nesvjest :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

e sad si me od srca nasmijala lasta...e vidiš..živim za ovakve poruke od kojih se odvalim smijat.. :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Klap: ovog se ni ja ne bih sjetila......hhhahaha...e nek mi je kad sam tak dosadna...hehehe...jooooooooj kad bi te tvoje riječi obistinile se......hahaa...ma legendo..nemam više riječi :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Kia i kordica, čestitam!!! 
Mirna ti si trudna jer pucaš takvom pozitivom da sam čak i tvoje postove počela čitati ubrzano! Biti će tebi lijepa brojčica, vidjeti ćeš!

----------


## lasta

ma nisi dosadna..... :Razz:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~evo da ti malo zavibram pa da i ti places i narices ko luđakinja a teta iz laba svima oko tebe govori -sve je dobro...to su suze radosnice..dobro je...odvedite ženu na zrak-  :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

joooooooooooooj da bar...to zvuči tak dobro :Laughing: ...ma curke dajte pa mi smo fakat neozbiljne...uh što volim bit neozbiljna.... :Laughing: 
snekica...ja ti pucam po šavovima i ludilom  to je bolji opis :Laughing: .....svakih 5 minuta drugo raspoloženje...bedara-pozitiva-bedara-pozitiva... i tak non stop dok se ne umorim i zaspim :Laughing:

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Kordice odlična beta, a moja je danas 15 DNT 174, još je skromna ali barem raste.


Čestitam!
Moja je bila 15 dnt 170.

----------


## mirna26

curke moje dobro vam jutro želim....
nažalost mislim da od mene ništa...ne curi još ništa ali cijelu noć nisam spavala od menstrualnih bolova..to je nešto opako..procurit cu svaki čas...ma svaki čas bemu miša...ajde lijepe moje....šaljem vam~~~~~~~~~~~~da uspijete!!!!!

----------


## kiki30

mirna ma dok ne curi,sve je ok.  :Smile:  
mene je 6dnt trbuh rasturao ko pred mengu i poslije više ništa..kako se bliži dan bete tako i ja sam pomalo napetija,ništa strašno ali osjetim malo nervozu,ma koliko god pokušavam bit opuštena tu je  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

jooj kikica....želim ti svu sreću da ti uspije..bliži se bliži kraj čekanja..ma šta je tebi...ne bi sakrio tu nervozu da si sam bog...ma što god ja radila,nema pomoći...PMS raste sve više i više dok ne eksplodiram....meni je 6dnt još bio super..ali sada sam već luda i to totalka....dijagnoza: službeno luda :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Mirna, molim te nemoj tako, ovo ti sad ozbiljno kažem, ja mislim da je to dobar znak. Meni upravo nedostatak takvog znaka govori da nisam trudna. Evo baš sam sad pogledala bilješku u mobitelu, 9. dnt kad sam bila trudna toliko me rasturalo cijelu noć i kako taj dan nisam dobila bila sam uvjerena da je to T. i bila je.

----------


## mirna26

ajde dobro izdržat ću. :Sad: iako su tebi bile blastice 5d..a meni 3d 8st(za mene još ima fore da procuri)nek ti se slova ostvare..daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj bože :Naklon:

----------


## sildad

> ajde dobro izdržat ću.iako su tebi bile blastice 5d..a meni 3d 8st(za mene još ima fore da procuri)nek ti se slova ostvare..daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj bože


To je istina, ali vjeruj mi znam dosta cura koje su imale menstrualne bolove, uvjerene da nema ništa od svega i bile trudne. Meni je to dobar znak sve dok nisi stvarno procurila i točka.

----------


## mirna26

ok sildad! nek bude tako....dok ne procuri ....sviđa mi se tvoja točka :Smile:

----------


## kia

Mirna pokušat ću te utješit. Kod mene 9 DNT navečer kad sam legla u krevet jaki bolovi ko da ću dobit istog trena, ujutro 10 DNT vrlo malo smćkastog iscjetka, prekrižila postupak i sva depresivna otišla na selo. U autu pred autocestom me tako opet zgrabilo da sam mislila da ću morat stat. (pročitaj moj post od prošlog petka). I nakon toga više ništa, nema iscjetka, a bol ko pred M se još javlja ali samo povremeno i ne tako jako. Prema tome nema ti druge nego čekanje...

----------


## mirna26

a čekam draga moja!čekam :Cekam:

----------


## tiki_a

> beta 12dnt 460,90
> 
> hvala svima na podršci


Opaaaa!!! ČESTITAM!

----------


## mirna26

bez obzira šta bude....(a ne nadam se previše jer mi je i zadnja dva puta također grčenje bilo po noći,a po danu uslijedilo smeđe brljanje,....jedina razlika što me u ovom postupku grčilo svaki dan)...cure moje želim vam se zahvaliti na podršcci jer sa vama  svakako manje sekiram nego što bi da ne pričam sa vama, dani su mi kraći i veselite me....kažem...kakav god ishod bio...hvala vam neizmjerno!!
ps.još nema brljanja....grčenja ima doduše ali baaaaaš identično kao kad imam mengu.ja čekam i tužan sam pomalo(ovo su trenuci kada inače procurim ..baš ovako oko 18h)
puse svima

----------


## aleksandraj

mirna, drzi se, ali su grcevi i pms bol takodjer znak trudnoce. Ja sam u prvoj dok nisam saznala da sam trudna, stalno nosila ulozak jer sam ocekivala da krene svaki trenutak

----------


## Snekica

Mirna, ne curiš? Dobro je!

----------


## sildad

A neće ni procurit, ja joj nedam.

----------


## kiki30

mirna,di si danas,nema te  :Smile:  nadam se da je sve pod kontrolom
ja danas brojim 9dnt-novosti-ništa,samo taj 6dnt cijeli dan imala grčeve i bol ko pred mengu i to je sve  a vidjet ćemo još malo  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

eeeeeeeej di ste....ja čekam i čekam :Cekam: ...ali ništa ne curi, samo raste(cike i temperatura) :Shock: ....ma cure to nije moguće.....ma je li to mogućeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee??????? :Klap:

----------


## mirna26

i da grčeve imam non stop..možda me puste koji sat da malo odspavam...ali ih imam...ako je to T, onda ovaj moj miš radi veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeliku rupu za sebe! :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

kiki30...šaljem ti puuuuuuuuuuuuuuuno pozitivne energije da se mali već gnijezdi kod tebe......još malo...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile: 
sildad..pa šta nije tebi danas beta draga?ništa ne govoriš?????evo ti ga na sad~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> i da grčeve imam non stop..možda me puste koji sat da malo odspavam...ali ih imam...ako je to T, onda ovaj moj miš radi veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeliku rupu za sebe!


Mirna baš mi dobro zvuče tvoji simptomi....pogotovo temperatura  :Smile:  ajd kontaj kad si znala imati temp. prije menge ....aaaaaa!?

----------


## linalena

Mirna ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~, samo neka rastu i sike i tempica (zapravo ona neka se zaustavi tamo na nekih hmm ne znma na koliko , al opet da ne ode previsoko) i bebica i beta i pa da, ne smijemo zaboraviti mamina buša

----------


## mirna26

jooooooooooooooooooj..čekaaj čekaj....još moramo biti skromne jer ko zna..možda se razočaram ko niko.....čekat ću ja ipak tetu betu u pon pa kakva god bila!hvala koke moje
zvuči sve preidealno...zato me i strah....čekj ti čekaj još malo da se ne veselimo prerano.......hihi

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

koji ti je danas dan od ET-a???

----------


## mirna26

11dnt,a menga mi je to sada ko švicarski sat dolazila 10dnt točno u 18.00h.onda su mi se znale već 9dnt ispuhat cike,past temeratura bez obzira na utriće.a sad je malo drukčije.još je rano ali meni već dovljno da se ponadam

----------


## Šiškica

mirna i kod mene bila slična priča.. 11 ili najkasnije 12 dnt bi se pojavio spoting i 14dnt bi jako procurila što je bio nepogrešivi znak da ništa od T..

Međutim ovaj dobitni je bio kao tvoj.. nije bilo spotinga a nada je samo rasla (naravno s temperaturom i cikama) sve više i više .. skoro sam svaki dan radila mali tulum od sreće što spotinga nema.. i to radosno iščekivanje 12, 13,14, i 15dnt a spotinga ni blizu.. napravila sam popodne 14dnt testić kod dr. kad sam išla po uputnicu za betu.. i šokirala se , al s druge strane sam znala po simptomima da se mišica ugnjezdila.. sutra dan je beta bila 442.. Nikada tu brojku neću zaboraviti  :Zaljubljen: 

Sretno !!!!!

----------


## mirna26

wooooow......wooooooow...šiškica....ja sam toliko uzbuđena što nemam spottinga da cijelu noć nisam spavala....baš sam jako uzbuđena...jooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooj :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

mirna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile: 
evo mene opet počeo bolit trbuh,skroz dole neki pritisak-ne sjećam se kako mi bilo prošli put,sve mi se pomješalao  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

vidiš mene ti kikica boli bez prestanka...a znam zasigurno da ovako grozno nije bilo nikad..ma ovako mi je samo kad dobijem mengu,ali baš kad dobijem već..boli boli boli...kad stojim jače...pa mi paše da mao legnem ili podignem noge da se smiri..
evo sada možeš i vidjeti da puno cura piše kako su imale menstrualne bolove tik pred pozitivnu  betu,možda ne ko ja cijelo vrijeme,ali tik pred očekivanu mengu da.moja frendica koja nije na ivfu je meni isto opisala da ih je imala isto...ne ko ja već kao ti...samo dan-dva..ali menge niotkud....isto želim i tebi od srcaaaaaaaaaaaa :Smile:

----------


## Mia Lilly

Ja sam imala menstrualne bolove i do 17 tt.
Cure, sretno!

----------


## kiki30

a nadamo se..  :Smile:  drugi tjedan ima da se forum trese od beta!! 
hrki,nisam na tebe zaboravila pa evo puno pozitivnih vibrica za naš dan ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

sildaaaaaad gdje si ?????????????

----------


## sildad

Evo meeeee. Pratim ja tebe, bez brige. Ja ti nisam baš tip koji voli buditi lažne nade i ne volim izjave tipa sigurno si trudna, meni to miriši na trudnoću i sl., ali eto kod tebe mi miriši i ne mogu si pomoć. Nadam se da se neću poslije ugristi za jezik zbog ovog šta sam rekla. Drži se, još malo do bete je ostalo, nemoj mi se sad raspast.

----------


## mirna26

miriši i meni ali imam i u rezervi to da bi se moglo sve raspast :Smile: .....
ma pusti sad mene...di je tvoja beta danas????

----------


## sildad

Ma nema bete, pročitaj moj topic "Čuda se događaju..." da ne pišem sad ponovno. 
Nadam se i navijam za tebe da je to ipak to.

----------


## inaa

ljudi ja ću puknuti,nemam pjma je li ovo normalno,je li ikome bilo ovako...ko' balon.
Mislim se da zovem dr-a

----------


## alma_itd

Jesi li bila u stimuliranom postupku?Ako jesi onda sigurno zovi jer mozda imas hiperstimulaciju.Ja sam nakon transfera imala napuhan stomak,ali neznam koliko je to kod tebe.

----------


## mala bu

evo mene opet počeo bolit trbuh,skroz dole neki pritisak-ne sjećam se kako mi bilo prošli put,sve mi se pomješalo...- potpisujem *kiki 30*-znam da ništa ne znam... :Shock: 

a napuhnuta...sam kaj ne poletim ko balon  :Laughing:

----------


## inaa

> Jesi li bila u stimuliranom postupku?Ako jesi onda sigurno zovi jer mozda imas hiperstimulaciju.Ja sam nakon transfera imala napuhan stomak,ali neznam koliko je to kod tebe.


 jesam, ali od injekcije char mi se lagana nadutost pojačava i sve mi teže,teže dišem

----------


## inaa

> evo mene opet počeo bolit trbuh,skroz dole neki pritisak-ne sjećam se kako mi bilo prošli put,sve mi se pomješalo...- potpisujem *kiki 30*-znam da ništa ne znam...
> 
> a napuhnuta...sam kaj ne poletim ko balon


 :Laughing:  znam kako ti je

----------


## mirna26

kod mene samo menstrualni bolovi....već mi idu na živce...sad su me i križa počela rasturat...ja još uvijek ne vjerujem da je to to...bar do ponedjeljka..ah :Cekam:

----------


## kiki30

meni isto samo to ali dođu pa prođu pa me opet posjete  :Smile:  a danas popodne na par navrata toliko me probolo i zabolilo da sam zajaukala ,još me mm čudno gleda da šta mi je..uh,sad je zatišje  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*kiki30*, *mirna26* i *inaa*, sve mi jako, jako mirišete na trudnice  :Smile: ! Jedva čeka vaše bete. Inna, ta nadutost ti je očito hiperstimulacije, a  budući si trudna  :Smile: , napuhanost je još veća, jer kako raste beta, raste i nadutost ( tako je meni bil u prvoj T). Ali ako još otežano dišeš, zovi dr. jer hiperstimulacija nije za zezati se! Sretno cure!

----------


## Šiškica

cure bez panike   :Cool:  menstrualni bolovi su na početku trudnoće NAJNORMALNIJA STVAR.. Većina nas je to prošla..

Mene su mučiliu grčevi do 16tt..

----------


## butterfly101

Cure čekalice pozitivnih beti, evo ja slučajno zalutala tu,jer stalno gledam hoče li *kiki30* i *hrki* napisati šta na "ivf u sloveniji", :Shock:  ali nema im traga. Došla sam izvidit malo situaciju i sve mi se čini da će biti ovdje jaaaako puuuuno lijepih vijesti i to me najviše veseli :Yes:  jer se nadam da ćete pokrenuti val uspjeha.
Želim Vam svima veliku sreću i naravno šaljem vam puno puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ od  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

butterfly hvala na vibricama..pa pisala sam  :Smile:  evo meni danas 10 dan,ništa,malo napuhana i to je sve-sve me to više zbunjuje i jedva čekam da vadim betu,možda bi mogla i u pon. onda je 12dnt-prošli put sam vadila na 13dnt a vidjet ćemo kako će bit još danas i sutra
evo i od mene puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

cuuuuuuuuurke...ja radila test.....Iva mia 2009 je kriva za to...gdje si iva krivac jedan....ccccc....zločesta curo........ajde di se sad skrivaš?????
i plus je tak debeli da deblji nemre bit..nisam ga morala ni popišat...odmah se druga crtica pokazala...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaa
je li to mogućeeeeeee?gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile: )))))))ja sam luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....moj prvi plusić....jao..to se meni de događa...to nisam ja...ja ne vjerujem.....ne vjerujem......lasta me urekla...svi ste me urekli...jaooooooooooooooooooo..ja ne vjerujem...joj daj boože..da bude sve u redu i da rodim više to čudo..hehehehehehehehe

----------


## kiki30

mirna pa čestitam !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  svaka čast na hrabrosti,ja ne mogu radit test i gotovo  :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Mirna26* znali smo da si trudna!!!Cestitke na plusu!!I samo tako dalje,sa optimizmom! :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

eeeeeeee daaaaaa....pitaj ivu miu....ja njoj rekla kak ja to nemrem kad ja nemam snage...kak se ja stalno razočaravam..da sam ih do sada radila puno....bla bla bla....u biti  dala mi vjetar u leđa ....zaista me interesiralo zašto mi sise rastu eto....hahahahahah...i zašto niš ne curi jer bi ja vec da sam to ja..procurila sto puta...ali ja sada vise nisam ona sita...definitivno :Smile: )))ja sam netko drugi....imam sisie jedan broj veći...i predugo me grči...to nisam ja...ne ne.. :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Ajme Mirna, neću sad biti zločesta pa ti reći da sam ti rekla da mi mirišiš na trudnicu. Ja to nisam puno puta rekla curama, ali kad kažem stojim čvrsto iza toga. 

*TRUDNICE MOJA ČESTITAM TI OD SRCA!!!!!!*

----------


## mirna26

ne sita..već ista..hehe

----------


## mirna26

hvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  !!!!!!!!!!!!!ti si moja najomiljenija točka !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Smile: )))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## mravic

cestitam mirna26

----------


## mirna26

hvala curke moje..još jednom na svoj podršci koju ste mi davale..toliko ste mi sve pomogle..toliko sam se osjećala kao da smo zajedno jače i dalje se tako osjećam....vi ste moje suputnice....i kako sebi tako i vama svima jednako želim taj plus...ali još nije gotovo..eeeeeeeeeeee...tek smo na početku..što bi sala rekla....prvo plus...pa beta..pa duplanje..pa utz...jooooooj di je to još..ali znate što...ne smije se previše razbijat glava...ja samo znam da ležala nisam......i znam da neću ni dalje....idemo u nove pobjede..pa kako god bude..puseeeeeeeeeeee moje najdraže cure na svijetu... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## alma_itd

*Mirna 26* cestitam od :Heart:  :Klap:  I ja sam 10dnt napravila test i bila mi je deeeebela crtica :Very Happy:  Sad mozes mirna cekati betu i radovati se lijepom broju :Very Happy:  Vidis da grcevi nisu bili samo ''onako'',mrvica se dobro ukopala :Smile:

----------


## vita22

Bravoooooo* Mirna26* vidiš da je to to ajde sad nek vlakić za tobom krene...........jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## mimi81

Mirna 26 čestitam na trudnoći i neka sve bude kak se šika! Bravo!

----------


## tlukaci5

Mirna, čestitam, pratila sam te i vjerovala da si trudnica s obzirom na tvoje simptome, uživaj zasluženo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

alma moja..da ..to nije sam tak..ukopala se ona fakat duuuuboko.. :Smile: )...
mimi81....mislim ja na tebe...sad ces i ti..još malo strpljenja :Smile: )
vita22..nek vlak bude podeblji...
kiki30...radi kako ti srce kaže...ne moraš biti "hrabra"kao ja.....budi to što jesi,ali slutim i tvoje drugo stanje..nekako mi miriši :Smile: )
inaa....da budeš manje napuhana i više trudna :Smile: 
i sve druge ..nemojte se ljutiti ako sam nekog zaboravila..,,.....šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~da vlak krene i bude štoooooooo duži.........puse...idem sad malo šetat :Smile:

----------


## aleksandraj

Mirna, tako mi je drago zbog tebe, cestitam od srca...ostale cekalice, obradujte nas

----------


## lasta

Vidim ja mirna nema tebe nešto...ma sigurno u nesvjesti ležiš :Razz: 
bravo draga,bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Kiki i cure ajde sve popadajte u nesvjest kao mirna, ma sve od reda

sildad tebi jedno veliko :Heart:  pa i ti padni u nesvjest uskoro...

----------


## mirna26

lasta...nema šta dobra si prognostičarka....legendo....pala ja u nesvjest od šoka..hehehehhe...baš si opičena....kad si to rekla........odmah mi se beta digla...hehehehehe...idem malo leć..bole križa :Smile: )

----------


## inaa

MIRNA ČESTITAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
Tako sime obradovala želim ti i dalje sve školski i uredno

----------


## Lua

Mirna čeeeeestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Neka nam krene s tobom,svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

hvala vam cure moje..još sam u šoku....kao da se to meni ne događa...ali me piči umor..sada moram malo odspavat.. :Smile: (nemojte mi se smijat) :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Mirna jeee,to je to :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ,jedva čekam tvoju betu!
Vidiš da  su to ipak divljali trudnički hormoni ...kak ti ono veliš"luda ko kupus",al bar si nas nasmijala :Yes: !

Ja se nadam da budem drugi tjedan konačno čekalica bete,smotana sam već i sad a kaj bu onda,bože pomozi :Razz: !

----------


## Mury

*mirna26*, čestitam! Znala sam da si trudna, jeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

mirna26,čestitam ! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
kiki30 izdržimo još malo do naših beta.

----------


## mirna26

ajmo ajmo...cure cure...jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...ajmo bete gore...jeeeeee :Smile: ))

----------


## kerolajn5

mirna čeeeeestitaaaaaaam!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  ,, bit će to jedna veeelika beta ,, držim fige do kraja da sve bude kako treba biti

----------


## mirna26

hvala vam cure još jednom..ma divne ste...i ja se nadam da ce sve biti u redu do kraja......toplo se nadam!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

oooooo kako se samo slatko smijem.... nas dvije,vama dvijema....vjerovatno  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Mirna čestitam   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

mirna ,od srca cestitam i veselim se svakoj poz. beti
hrki ,kiki  jedva cekam vase bete i mogu reci da se skroz priblizilo. super je da jos niste dobile vjesticu ,jel ja sam ju u svakom postupku gdje je beta bila neg. dobila na 10-i dan 
 eto mozda je i to dobar znak. 
jedva cekam!

----------


## tikki

Mirna čestitam!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i držim fige za mirnu i urednu trudnoću do kraja!

Kiki30 ~~~~~~~~~ za ponedjeljak i za veliku betu!

I svim ostalim curama puno pusa i pozitivnih vibrica  :Wink:

----------


## kia

Mirna jeeeeeeee  :Klap:  bravo, čestitam, vidiš da je moguće da te plusić iznenadi i uz sve PMS simptome  :Wink: 

Hrki i kiki sad ste vi na redu, držim vam fige i na rukama i na nogama  :Bouncing:

----------


## Inesz

ohh mirna26, baš si me obradovala! čestitam! hajmo i druge cure naprijed!

----------


## darmar

mirna26, čestitam, supeeer :Very Happy: 
svim čekalicama bete mnogo sreće želim od srca ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨, i nadam se da ću vam se i ja pridružiti od 28.09. :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

sada mi se grčevi smanjuju...danas ih nije bilo baš..gotovo ništa..jel to normalno? sutra je dan d...i kasnije za duplanje bete..sad me i za to strah..ah :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lasta

aaaa mirna ma sve ce biti ok...

----------


## mirna26

ako ti tako kažeš..onda dobro.. :Smile:

----------


## sildad

Mirna, smiri se, normalno je da ti se grčevi javljaju i nestaju i tako će ti sad biti stalno. Pretpostavljam da ćeš sutra vaditi betu i da će biti lijepa i velika brojka jer je test već tako rano bio pozitivan.

----------


## linalena

Mirna jeeeee čestitammm , bravo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra

Mi odlučili krenut u Prag, sada odradimo krio da nas stave tu na listu za lijekove i dok čekamo idemo malo u Europu, baš sam heppy kaj smo odlučili

----------


## pea

> Mirna jeeeee čestitammm , bravo i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra
> 
> Mi odlučili krenut u Prag, sada odradimo krio da nas stave tu na listu za lijekove i dok čekamo idemo malo u Europu, baš sam heppy kaj smo odlučili



Linalena~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno :Heart: 
Mirna ČESTITAM  :Very Happy: : :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

hvala sildad....vadim sutra betu pa javim ..pa i ja se nadam da ce sve biti u redu...
linalena.....držim ti fige da se lijepo psihofički odmoriš, nauživaš, a nek IVF bude onako kao usput...pa se ostvari ko niotkud pun pogodak....
u biti želim svima čekalicama isto....i šaljem puno lijepih~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se uskladi vaš jing i jang u vama do prefekcionizma...puse do sutra

----------


## mirna26

perfekcionizma :Smile:

----------


## vita22

Mirna26 sretno danas nekaaaaaaa budeeee veeeeeeelikaaaaa beta!!!!!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

Mirna, sretno!!! I odmah nam javi svoju betu! Nestrpljivo iščekujemo :Smile:

----------


## mala bu

mirna S R E T N O ....uff, na pola puta-danas 7det 4.dana...jel mi može netko reći koliko dugo brevactid ostaje u krvi? da sada sam uvijek imala et 5-i dan i vadila betu 10-i, a sad ne znam... :Sad:

----------


## artisan

mirna čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
malo vibrica za veliku betu danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~

----------


## mala bu

ne znam jer do sad nisam nikad koristila brevactide, a sada j dva puta-20. i 23., a u otpusnom piše betu vaditi oko 12-og dana, jel onda ok vaditi 01.10. -to bi bio 12-i dan????

----------


## mirna26

ma negdje sam čula da brevactid ostane kojih 5 dana najviše.
ja izvadila krv..oko jedan javljam nalaze!!!!struh me za popiz....

----------


## mala bu

tenks!!!javila mi i frendica da mogu u pet-sub...nego, čim sam vidjela tvoje ime požurila vidjeti jesi kaj javila...joooj,šaljem pozitivnu energiju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čujemo se kasnije, ja IPAK radim... :Grin:

----------


## lberc

Mirna,koji strah,beta bu velika....jedva čekam 1 sat,sad bum stalno pogledavala na forum!
Ja,danas tak sretna kak da sam već trudna,a tek čekam transfer :Embarassed: !

----------


## Snekica

*Mirna čeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssttttttttttiiiiiiiiiiii  ittttttttttttaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmm!!!!!!! i još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllikuuuuuuuuu beeeeeeeeeeeetttttttuuuuuu!!!*

----------


## seka35

mirna , to ce biti prava beta

----------


## mirna26

cure ...moja beta 14dnt je........................1900!!! :Shock: waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaa......

----------


## Snekica

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! Čestitam na potvrđenome! Ti si, srećo, TRUDNA!!! I to pošteno trudna!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vita22

aaaaaaaaa bravoooooooooo čestitam uživaj sad si trudnica 100%

----------


## mirna26

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....hvala cure moje na svim vibrama vašim...bome ste mi dobrano zapaprile :Smile: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))......heheheheheh...vo  lim vas sve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## artisan

bravo mirna  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:  ova tvoja beta nije nimalo sramežljiva, odlično :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

oho mirna :Very Happy: (pogledaj malo bolje,mozda si zaboravila koju 0 :Laughing: )

----------


## mala bu

PREKRAŠNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Č E S T I T A M mirna, naravno i tm! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

jel možeš vjerovat da sam isti čas sada pomislila na tebe i da ces mi reci kako si bila blizu sa procjenom i da ces me pitati, " a di je još jedna nula??" :Smile: hahahaha...ma znam te ptico dok si jaje bila..heheeeee :Laughing:

----------


## mirna26

hvala curke...jooooooj sretna do plafona.....huuuuuuuuuuuuhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!! :Smile: )

----------


## tlukaci5

Mirna, čestitke :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

znas kada budes isla na uz i doktorica ti pokaze malo srceko(a tek dva),nemoj otkinuti onaj ekran,dati ce ti slicicu(ekran ce ti jos trebati)

----------


## lberc

Mirna,čestitam,beta ti je predobra....možda su i dva :Heart: !!!

----------


## lberc

Mirna kud si išla u postupak i koji ti je to..niš ti ne piše u potpisu...red je da sad nekaj napišeš,a imaš i kaj!

----------


## kiki30

mirna,čestitam na predobroj beti !!!!! bravo!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Malo je rec odlicna beta!To je beta *odavde do vjecnosti*(citaj poroda)!!

----------


## mirna26

hehehe...ekran cu pustiti..bez brige...a kad malo bolje razmislim..možda ga ipak kući uzmem..hehehehe...e lasta lasta.....hehe....ti si sigurna glumila u nekoj komediji...... :Smile: ))...legendo

----------


## mirna26

ajmo cure..sad je na vas red..čekam tete beeeeeeeeeteeeeeeeeeeeee..aaaaaaaaajmooooo¨!!!!!!  !
kiki30...kako je stanje god tebe?kod tebe je čini mi se danas 12dnt?

----------


## mirna26

iva mia2009..isprazni inbox..nemrem ti poslat ni jednu poruku...krcat inbox!!

----------


## kiki30

da,danas brojim 12dnt-trbuh me stalno nekako pomalo boli,onako tupo-stalno trčim na wc imam osječaj da ću svaki čas procurit  :Smile:  
počela sam i sanjat da sam procurila ajme šta psiha radi  :Smile:  ali evo strpljivo čekam srijedu

----------


## alma_itd

Cestitam *Mirna*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Sad uzivaj u trudnoci :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mirna26

uuuuuu draga moja kiki...to meni miiiiiiiriiiiiiiišiiiiiiiiiiiiii na T....nećeš se izvuć tako lako :Smile: ))ja živi primjer eto :Smile: ))
iberc sretno na transferu...nek mali čvrsto uhvati i ne pušta mamu...kažeš dva srčeka...hm možda ali onda su jednojajčani jer mi je vraćen jedan ET!
sela, mala bu, kiki30 i sve koje sam zaboravila....vibram da se bete dižu u zrak.....viiisokooooooooooooooo!!!!

----------


## sildad

Mirna još jedanput čestitke na beti. Stvarno ti je beta za past u nesvjest. Koji ti je danas dan? Šaljem ti veliki virtualni poljubac.

----------


## mirna26

14dnt 1ET

----------


## Bab

*Mirna*, woooow, to se zove beta, curo...
čestitam trudnice.
 :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
a ja ću samo iskoristit priliku da svim čekalicam pošaljem tonu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za prekrasne ß, a pogotovo jednoj mojoj jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaakoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dragoj prijateljici/forumašici...da nam sutra objavi ooooogroooomnuuuuuu brojčicu. Go girl, go, go... :Heart:

----------


## mirna26

hvala draga..baš kao što je lasta prorekla :Smile: 
8st 3d

----------


## sildad

Jel samo jedan embrij?

----------


## mirna26

da da..samo jedan...misliš li da je to čudno?

----------


## mirna26

pa almi je 15d koliko vidim isto.. tu negdje..a jedno srčeko....a možda se podijelio miš na dva miša :Smile: )) ili mišice :Smile: )

----------


## sildad

Svašta je moguće. Nadam se da je.  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Mirna cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
(stavila sam te listu trudnica za rujan na odbrojavanju)

----------


## kerolajn5

mirna čestitaaaam ,, imaš praaavuuu  teta betu   :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

ma ja mislim da ništa ovaj put od mene,počeo mi neki svjetli iscjedak zajedno s utrićima a znam da to mi nije bilo prošli put tako da sam baš neka tužna  :Sad:

----------


## mirna26

čekaj kiki30....čekaj još malo budi strpljena...netko mi je neki dan rekao..nemrem se sjetit tko da je imao smeđe brljanje 11 i 12dnt i svejedno je beta bila velika...zaista je teško reći zašto tako bude...možda zato jer se beta sporo diže pa tek nakon 2 dana uspije održati žuto tijelo aktivnim da proizvede još progesterona..nismo sve jednake...i nipošto ne reagiramo jednako..nemoj mi biti tužna...molim te draga...a kaj ti je vraćeno koji dan?

----------


## mirna26

hvala ti bugaboo!!

----------


## vulkan

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  evo i ja se pridružujem čestitanju i da sve polako krenemo-ustvari brrrrrrrrrzzzzzzzzzoooooooooo tvojim stopama mirna!!! :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

i ja čestitam za betu nakon plusa, baš  je dobra brojka ... moglo bi se već nešto vidjeti na uzv ... divotica!

----------


## nina977

Mirna,čestitam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

mirna,čestitam super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

hrki i kiki želim vam ooooooooooogroooooooooooomneeeeeeee beeeeeeeeturineeeeeeeeee.!!!!!!

----------


## vita22

Mirna26 ja bi bar četvrtinu tvojeeee beteeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## mirna26

dogovoreno :Smile: )))hehehe...evo šaljem ti puno vibrica da i ti dobiješ mega betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....ali nevjerovatno cure koliko je sve različito u ovoj prirodi....netko ima 2000....a netko 200 isti dan....a zapravo nema razlike.......jedna cura imala 13dnt 3800....za jednu bebicu...to je zaista gigabeta....

----------


## kia

> dogovoreno)))hehehe...evo šaljem ti puno vibrica da i ti dobiješ mega betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~....ali nevjerovatno cure koliko je sve različito u ovoj prirodi....netko ima 2000....a netko 200 isti dan....a zapravo nema razlike.......jedna cura imala 13dnt 3800....za jednu bebicu...to je zaista gigabeta....


Mirna čestitam  :Very Happy: to se zove beta  :Naklon: 

Da ni meni nije jasno zašto takve razlike, ja se još brinem da je moja beta premala iako se pravilno dupla. Tvoja 14 DNT 1900, a moja 14 DPT 92, 15 DNT 174 i 17 DNT 383. 
Pa ja tvoju neču dostići do poroda  :Cool:

----------


## mirna26

tvoja se super pravilno dupla....to je najvažnije...zašto je moja ovolika to sam bog zna....i mene je iznenadila

----------


## Inesz

cure, cure....  :Very Happy:  super su vam bete...

molim, da se više ne žalite na te bete.... :Very Happy: 
ma, gledam u te vaše beta brojčine i sretna se smijem....

neka i dalje sve bude u najboljem redu!

----------


## mirna26

ma ko se žali girl :Smile: ...mi samo raspravljamo onak usput :Smile: )hehe...

----------


## Mury

*mirna26*, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lua

Vauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu *Mirna* koja beta  :Shock:  !!!! Čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Sreeetno.... :Heart:

----------


## eva133

Mirna čestitam.

----------


## tikki

Mirna čestitam!!!! Koja krasna beta  :Smile:  wow

Svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~ za lijepe vijesti i troznamenkaste bete

----------


## matahari

Mirna, čestitke!

----------


## mirna26

hvala vam cure moje bezbroj puta.....želim vam svima što prije dobitnu kombinaciju sa što manje muke i tuge i što više radosti do tada.....
želim svim novopečenim trudnicama što uspješnije trudnoće da ih ne more brige...

----------


## sildad

Mirna, tvoje veselje je zarazno. Baš mi te gušt gledati kako si vesela i širiš dobro raspoloženje. Ajme šta će tek biti kad dođeš sa UZV i vidiš kako srce kuca, ima da pometeš forum. Veselim se unaprijed. 

Kiki, hrki i ostale cure, navijam za vas.

----------


## mirna26

:Kiss: ..........ah :Embarassed:

----------


## butterfly101

*Mirna*  sretno do kraja...... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## darmar

mirna26, beta je zaista predivna, gušt ju je gledati i maštati o takvoj beturini :Smile: 
Nek trudnoća dalje bude školska¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
svim čekalicam bete sretno¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨ i da se sve pridružite mirni :Smile:

----------


## Festa

čestitam Mirna, odmah mi je ljepše jutro...
svim ostalim čekalicama šaljem puno vibrica i ima da mi i dalje uljepšavate jutra...

----------


## mala bu

*kiki 30 i hrki*-sretno i vama sutra,da ponovite mirnin uspjeh~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*darmar*- i tebi puno sreće sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ostalim čekalicama-da im(nam) što brže prođe vrijeme-za kaj god vam treba (do bete, do punkcije, et-a, pikanjas...) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## seka35

kiki30 , mogla si i danas vaditi betu... ja sam jako nestrpljiva
hrki ,kakvo je stanje kod tebe?
nadam se da vjestica nije dosla ,a to je dobar znak!

----------


## kiki30

drage moje,evo mene s ne baš lijepim vijestima,moja beta ravna nuli  :Sad: 
da sam tužna,jesam..razočarana,još više.. neznam,kao prvo nema vještice i to mi je davalo veliku nadu jer meni uvijek do sada dolazila i preko utrića  :Sad: 
ne mogu ni plakat,moji doma plaču umjesto mene...
čim sam pogledala nalaz išla sam u humanu u Ri i danas popodne idem kod svoje ginek. po uputnicu i idem se naručit...
borba ide dalje,hvala vam cure na podršci i virbicama, :Zaljubljen: super ste,s vama je punooo lakše sve ovo podnijet..

----------


## mirna26

molimvas može li mi se javiti netko tko ima ovako rano veliku betu sa jednom bebom a da je rodio već ??lovi me paranoja

----------


## seka35

o, kiki tako mi je zao ,a ja sam  bas mislila kao i ti da ce nesto biti iz razloga sto vjestica nije dosla...
kiki ,ne odustaj ! pogledaj moj potpis ... zelim ti brzo trudnocu i sve naj

----------


## mirna26

kiki..izgleda da smo u isti čas poslale poruku...da tek sad vidim ovdje što si napisala...žao mi je draga...znam da si mislila.....nemoj biti tužna..samo malo i onda idi dalje...znam kako ti je....doći će tvoj trenutak...samo budi strpljiva.....pusa draga za ohrabrenje

----------


## frka

> molimvas može li mi se javiti netko tko ima ovako rano veliku betu sa jednom bebom a da je rodio već ??lovi me paranoja


evo ja imala oooogromnu betu koja je odgovarala trojcekima i bila sam totalno sparanoizirana jer su mi vracena 3 embrija, ali na kraju je bila 1 beba.... ali u pocetku su bile 2 gestacijske vrecice samo se 1 plod nikad nije razvio... ali to je sigurno djelomicno zasluzno za ogromnu betu...

bez brige - puno je cura imalo jako velike bete, a 1 bebu - nema tu pravila... super da je tolika - to ukazuje na to da se bebica fino ugnijezdila  :Smile: 

ako se ne varam, i goa je imala neku gigantsku beturinu (nju sam zapamtila).

cestitam, mirna!!!

kiki, zao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## mirna26

mene brine da beba nije zdrava :Sad: ((..koliko si ti imala koji dan..pliz kaži...ja cu dobit slom živaca

----------


## Beti3

*mirna26* veličina bete i zdravlje bebe nisu povezane veličine. Ne brini i uživaj. UŽIVAJ. I beba će biti sretnija sa sretnom mamom.

----------


## sildad

Kiki30, žao mi je, znam da nema riječi utjehe, ali grlim te ovako virtualno. 
Mirna, molim te odakle ti sad te paranoje? Uživaj u trudnoći, to vrijeme nikad više nećeš moći vratiti. Znam da se može dogoditi milion loših stvari, ali to apsolutno nema veze za tvojom betom.

----------


## vita22

*Kiki30* žao mi je i hrabro dalje, *Mirna26* moja kuma je imala et 1 blastice i 14dnt betu 2205 i rodila velikog i zdravog sina -jednog......nemoj se brinut najvažnije je da si trudna i da će sve biti ok.....

----------


## mirna26

ajde ok.....ja sam paničar..nemojte mi zamjerit..al se brzo smirim....to je najvažnije...joj umrijet cu do poroda :Sad: ...evo sad sam i samu sebe nasmijala..baš sam morbidna...katastrofa..nemojte mi zamjerit ... evo sad i plačem...užas....MM ce me upucat kolko sam luda od hormona :Sad:

----------


## mirna26

ma čitala sam neke gluposti na net iz nekog endokrinološkog laba kako većina trudnoća sa down sindromom ima velike bete..a ja se sva usrala...ma glupa sam

----------


## lberc

Kiki,žao mi je :Love:

----------


## mirna26

mislim da se radi o slobodnoj beti a to je nešto drugo...još jednom sorryte što pričam gluposti....nisam danas normalna pa mi oprostite.moram se malo spustit na zemlju pothitno.zaboravite da sam išta rekla.bože sveti.

----------


## Snekica

mirna, kako tebe pucaju hormoni!!! Ok da je beta lijepa velika, ali od toliko hormona nije ni čudo da je takva  :Laughing:  Šalim se! Mani se više tih crnjaka i internetskih gluposti! Otvori si neki portal sa robicom, dudicama, krevetićima, šnalicama ako bude Ž i kamiončićima ako bude M... i UŽIVAJ!!!

----------


## mirna26

obavezno draga!hvala na savjetu....nisam jednostavno normalna..kad bi ste znali kako mi je..inače sam ubrzana...ali sada sam na nitro pogon i izlazi vatra iz guzice :Smile: )))))))

----------


## kia

Joj Mirna, ja sam paranoična ali ovo tvoje je stvarno  :Rolling Eyes:  Tebi je tvoja prevelika meni je moja premala, pa ko bi nam svima ugodio  :Razz: 

Lijepo se opusti i pokušaj uživati u činjenici da si trudna, obečajem da ću i ja, i nadam se da ćemo uskoro sve ovdje raspravljat o krevetićima i kolicima, a ne o strahovima i ostalim glupostima, ako ništa drugo zaslužile smo malo vedrijih tema.

Update - moja beta je danas 21 DNT 1674

----------


## kia

Zaboravila sam poslati veliki virtualni zagrljaj našoj Kiki  :Love: . Jako mi je žao i znam kako boli neuspjeh i kako je teško krenuti ispočetka, ali nema odustajanja, od srca ti želim uspjeh u slijedećem pokušaju  :Heart:

----------


## mirna26

bravo kia...potpisjem....zaista se trebam spustit na zemlju..obećajem....bravo za betu....lijepo duplanje draga...prepravilno možda??? :Laughing: ma šalim se malo...sprdam se na naš račun.....mi radilo probleme od stvari koje su ok...ajme bože sveti.....
želim pričati o kolicima..to me više muči!! :Laughing: ...ali zaista..sada se ne sprdam..hehe..još što sam smiješna sama sebi :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lasta

Joj kiki30 cijeli dan mislim na tebe,predpostavila sam da ces danas vaditi betu.Jedva sam cekala da dođem doma da se veselim ali... :Love: 


Mirna ma mozda te frka da ti beba ne bude velika pa se brines kako ces roditi a a???

Hrki i darmar~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vas sutrasnji velki dan

----------


## lasta

Kia bravo. Čestitke na prekrasnoj beti i lijepom duplanju

----------


## kiki30

hvala cure,baš ste  :Heart: 
ma koje odustajanje,stat ću jedino kad budem u naručju držala svojeg anđelića  :Smile:  a to tada idemo dalje jer uspjet ću ma za inat  :Smile: 
teško je a neznam valjda se čovjak navikne pa svaki put nekako drugačije podneseš iskreno više mi žao naših roditelja koji toliko čekaju to unuče  :Sad: 
hrki draga,obraduj nas sutra i šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mirna26

lasta....slušaj me curo......ja sam luda .....ali ti...ti si LEEEEEEEEEEEEGEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! :Smile: )))opet si me tak nasmijala da me odma trbuh zabolio....da...to je problem vidiš!tak velika beba nemre kroz moj kanal..čuj..malo sam računala promjer..i tak pošto je beba brza..ona bu htjela van..al bu se tolko razvila...da bu veća od mene...tak da eto..malo me strah ulovio...a šta ćeš..ma razumiješ me kaj ne.... :Smile: ))))))))))))))))))))
bravo kiki....go girl go girl.....

----------


## mirna26

hrki i darmar ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnje beturine!!!

----------


## lasta

Moja frendica je rodila bebača od 4600. Pa se ti misli :Laughing: 
I kada budes išla roditi obavezno nam javi u kojem si rodilištu-tako da stavimo okolo barikade da ne odjuriš  :Razz:

----------


## mirna26

vrijedi....hehe...luda si..daj lasta nemoj me plašit..sve što ti kažeš se obistini...nemj me zezat... :Shock:

----------


## lasta

ma daj jos ce ispast da bacam grah(mada mi onaj konzevirani bolje leti :Rolling Eyes: )
onda kiki posto mirna tako kaze reci cu ti samo nesto po mom-slomi nogu ovaj put :Zaljubljen:

----------


## hrki

kiki30 draga žao mi je,šaljem ti jedan ogroman zagrljaj  :Love: i drago mi je što si odmah krenula dalje.
Cure hvala vam svima na vibrićima i lijepim željama,čujemo se sutra.

----------


## lasta

Hrki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da te beta obori s nogu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

Hrki~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu!

Mirna,al sam ti se nasmijala...ajd nas svaki dan nasmijavaj,ja danas idem po svoju bebu,bebice...mislim da mi bu vrijeme uz vas jako hitro prošlo,pogotovo kad čitam tvoje postove...jedino kaj ne znam ak se slobodno puno smijem :Rolling Eyes: !
Inače beta ti je za 5 i sve bu ok,uz takvu mamu beba ti bude jedno jako sretno dijete.
E,da,još mi nisi rekla di si bila u postupku?

----------


## mala bu

*hrki*- za ogromnuuuu betuuuu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
iberc- sretno danas, odi po svoje bebače!!!!!!

----------


## mala bu

skoro zaboravih na *darmar*- S R E T N O ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivica_k

Sela, napiši nam simptome prije +

----------


## Mia Lilly

*hrki* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu betu!

----------


## Sela

> Sela, napiši nam simptome prije +


*Ivica,Ivica* kad bi ti samo znala...vec sam debelo gledala booking com i cijene hotela u 12.mjesecu(za FET) :Smile: 
Simptoma nije bilo,barem ih ja nisam prepoznavala jer ..uvijek nakon transfera u fazi cekanja te nesto pikne,strecne...
uvijek je tu prisutan osjecaj vrucine i vreline u ocima,znojenje..temperatura tijela mi je bila 36,7,jednom 36,4 nakon strasnog znojenja.
A sad kad sa odmakom gledam,osjetila sam 3dnt(pisala sam dnevnik pa znam) bas snazno stipanje u maternici a nakon toga
svakodevno peckanje unutar pubisa.Ali,naravno ,nisam veliku pozornost obratila na to..Vise me mucila iritacija koju mi
je prouzrocio aplikator Crinonea;imala sam osjecaj da nosim orahovu ljusku u rodnici,grozno.To sam rijesila
udarnom dozom Lactogyna.Bila sam umornija,usporenija nego inace(haha,da li je to uopce moguce)
8dnt pojavilo se smeckasto vodenasto krvarenje koje je trajalo do 10dnt kad sam popiskila plusic.Upravo to me nagnalo
da radim testic.
Nije bilo orgazama,senzacionalnih nocnih boli i uboda ( :Laughing: ),samo to jadno stipanje i naravno,iscjedak.
Zadovoljna? :Laughing: 
Zelim ti uskoro isto. :Heart: 
Svima. :Heart:

----------


## ivica_k

vrlo zadovoljna, hvala :Heart:

----------


## lberc

Od danas sam čekalica bete...imam na čuvanju 3 bebača :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## mala bu

bravo, Iberc! da ti vrijeme do čekanja tete bete što prije prođe~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Grin:

----------


## vita22

Čestitam *Iberc* neka se lijepo uhvate za mamicu....

----------


## sildad

A gdje nam je Hrki?

----------


## mirna26

eeee iberc..sad si nadrapala kad te ja uhvatim :Wink: ))))

----------


## lberc

cure,super ste,hvala vam :Bye: 

Mirna,molim lijepo izvještaj od dana transfera do bete,kolko si ležala,mirovala,kaj si radila..ipak si ti friška trudnica i držala se bum tvojih savjeta ko pijan plota :Naklon: ....ovaj put sam skroz uvjerena da je to to,makar plakala za 12 dana nema veza,sad sam trudna i točka!

----------


## kiki30

iberc,sretno !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

ovak....fino odeš kući... legneš :Smile: ....ali samo par sati..naravno uz dizanje,šetnje po kući....i onda nakon toga radiš sve kao i prije...naravno uz puno smijeha,laganih šetnji...bez šetnje ništa si čula..nema ležanja..od ležanja niš...oponašaj prirodu jer maternici treba krvi i kisika..a tvoje bebice se trebaju poljuljati da se imaju priliku uhvatit...hehe...pij magnezij i puuuno cikle da ti ide kroz uši van :Smile: ....ne sexaj se, ne razmišljaj o transferu bar do 5dnt :Smile: ) kao da ga nisi niti imala, nakon toga ne garantiram jer sam ja vec tada počela pucat po šavovima...al ko ga šljivi...ne brigaj...pošalji muža što dalje, ali trebat ćeš društvo za šetnju :Smile:  pa ipak malo razmisli... :Smile: ...nemoj nosit teško...eto ti par savjeta pa ti vidi.....ne moraš baš identično ali to je opis mojih zbivanja

----------


## mirna26

tak sam to opisala kao da gledam neku komediju, a ne posttransfersko stanje :Smile: )))

----------


## lberc

Na zapovijed, :Grin: samo me nasmijavaj i dalje,ja sam ti tak  :Cool: ,kak da sam si nekaj popila...samo kaj ne :Sing: 
,ah valjda utrogestani rade svoje...sad moram opet u krpe jer ak moj hitler(mm) vidi da sjedim,bu grdo

----------


## kiki30

hrki gdje si,ajde nas malo razveseli  :Smile:

----------


## seka35

hrki ,bas nestrpljivo ceka da javis rezultat

----------


## butterfly101

*hrki* pa di si ti, znaš da smo nestrpljive.... :Yes:

----------


## hrki

Sorry drage moje što ste toliko čekale,moja beta je nažalost 0
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sildad

Hrki draga, stvarno mi je žao.  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## Mia Lilly

*hrki*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## butterfly101

*hrki* iskreno mi je žao...kakve su to samo loše vijesti :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: , kad će se napokon zaredati pozitivne vibre :Nope:

----------


## mirna26

a hrkica...bem mu miša...ok..sada jest negativno...ali zato drugi put neće biti :Smile:  treća sreća draga.....dont worry....kada ide slijedeći postupak?i gdje?a da odeš socijalno?vidim VV u prvom AIH...da se ne drnaš...treba ove naše iskoristit kad već možemo....drugi grad nije garancija..mi moramo same sebi biti garancija...

----------


## vita22

*Hrki* žao  mi je ....kada će više te pozitivne beteeeeeeeee...........

----------


## hrki

Hvala curke stvarno ste super,čovjek se uvijek može na vas osloniti.
Da ,sigurno nećemo stati idemo dalje. Dok ne skupimo neke kunice ići ćemo u postupak na VV,a ako tu nećemo uspjeti u trećem mjesecu bi ponovo krenuli put Ljubljane.Svim trudnicama želim da uživaju u svojim bebicama i ne opterećujte se nepotrebnim stvarima,samo uživajte;a svim pikalicama;čekalicama beta želim da njihovi postupci završe sa ogromnim beturinama. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mirna26

ali uspjet ćete u trećem mjesecu :Smile: ..ipak je to treća srća(mislim na IVF)..vidjet ćeš

----------


## kiki30

hrki draga,žao mi je..  :Sad:  evo nismo imale sreće ovaj put ali jednom će se sreća i nama osmjehnut  drži mi se..

----------


## mirna26

eeee da...a tebi šesta sreća....hoće hoće.....vidjet ćeš i ti :Smile: ) kiki

----------


## mirna26

sela..ajd ti meni objasni kako cure znaju za tvoj plusić prije nego sam igdje vidjela tvoj post o tome..sad sam zbunjena..vidim da ti svi nekaj čestitaju,pa mi nije jasno.ali očito je da je plus pa ću se i japridružiti i čestitati ti na njemu..woooooooooow :Very Happy: ...a kaj je tebi i kad vraćeno?meni je očito isto implantacija bila fuul ranije......koji je tebi ivf?

----------


## lasta

Hrki tako mi je žao :Love: ...baš me guši ovo..

----------


## lasta

Mirna pa moras pratiti sve pdf-ove...i bas sam se nasmijala sa tvojim opisom cekanja bete. Ja bi vise opisala tvoje dane ovako: nesanica,nervoza,lupanje glavom o zid....pa setnja...joj moram lezati....joj ne... moram hodati....joooooojj test test...joj...tek 3 dana...joj nemam vise noktiju na nogama....lezati....hodati....ooooooooooo koja beta....aaaaaaa....sta sada....aaaaaaaaa

----------


## mirna26

> Mirna pa moras pratiti sve pdf-ove...i bas sam se nasmijala sa tvojim opisom cekanja bete. Ja bi vise opisala tvoje dane ovako: nesanica,nervoza,lupanje glavom o zid....pa setnja...joj moram lezati....joj ne... moram hodati....joooooojj test test...joj...tek 3 dana...joj nemam vise noktiju na nogama....lezati....hodati....ooooooooooo koja beta....aaaaaaa....sta sada....aaaaaaaaa


....
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....pa nije baaaaaaš taaaaako bilo :Wink: .....točno je samo nesanica,nervoza ali lagana,lupanje glavom o zid :Smile: , šetnja,ležanje zbog bolova,a test je bio slučajan ti jedna zločesta curo..si čula..zloooooooooooooooooočeeeeeeeeeeeeestaaaaaa  aaaa..........seronjo jedna :Smile: ))))))))))))))joj kak cu ti se smijat kad ti budeš rađala 4900g!!!!!!čekaj čekaj........hihihi

----------


## mirna26

baaaaaaaaaaaad girl...cccccc :Wink:

----------


## lasta

ako bude na tatu najmanje 7 kg :Shock: 
cuj svima nam je cekanje bete bilo slicno

----------


## mirna26

baaaaaad girl....baaaaaaad..ehheheh...ma znam curo moja.......uf di ćeš sa 7kg...jao......to boli... :Shock:

----------


## tikki

Kiki30 i hrki  :Love:  žao mi je zbog negativnih beta... nadala sam se da će barem nekoj od nas Ljubljana ovaj put biti dobitna. Ali drago mi je da obje brzo krećte u nove pobjede! Držim fige da uskoro objavite velike bete  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Hrki,baš mi je žao, :Love: sad napravite planove za dalje i u akciju.

Ja već ko prava trudnica,nemrem spavat,budna već od 6,i sad ne znam kaj da radim :Rolling Eyes: ...a,niš probudila bum mm,da nam skuha kavicu,ja bum samo mali šljok,pa nek čeka peka kaj vozi kruh da mi kupi krafnicu,pa mi bu sestrična došla dati pikice,i evo već bu podne..a za dalje bumo poslije napravili plan :Grin:

----------


## mala bu

*hrki*-baš mi je žao... :Crying or Very sad: 
*Iberc*- dobar plan, samo tako dalje pozitivnoooo... :Yes: 
curke kad će već neka dobra vijest, s pozitivnom betom??
*viva 22*- kad ti vadiš betu?
meni danas 10dnt 4d...mislila sam za 2 dana? :Grin:

----------


## vita22

*Mala bu* ja se nadam da idem sutra kod nas se uvijek vadi 21 dan ali sutra mi je 14dnt pa mislim da je vrijeme .....a ti.....

----------


## Snekica

Vita22, zvučiš mi obečavajuće!!!  :Wink: 
Mala bu, petak ili ponedjeljak?

----------


## mala bu

i meni vita 22 zvuči obećavajuće...pa ja fakat ne znam...mislila sam u sub, ako ne izdržim možda ipak sutra izvadim... do sada sam uvijek imala et 5-i dan pa sam vadila betu 10-i, ovaj put et 4-i dan, što bi značilo da bi mogla i sutra?
by the way-koliko me peru hormoni i ne mogu izdržati pa sam već jučer popodne radila test i naravno negativan...ali opet se ja ne dam i ne predajem (ne znam koji mi je vrag, ja inače pesimista), jer mi je tak bilo već jednom kad sam bila T- radila test 2 dana prije bete koja je taj dan bila oko 140 pa mi je bilo čudno kak mi je test bio negativan, kaj se beta ne dupla svakih 48h? ( to bi značilo da je na dan testa bila oko 60-70 pa je i test trebao pokazati plusić-kaj ne)...
tak da se još nadam...nada umira zadnja.... :Wink:

----------


## zipica

Pozdrav cure,
sitno  :Grin:  još brojim do bete....5.10 je dan D (17 dnt) ... ono što me jučer šokiralo (to je 10dnt) je da sam skužila da imam neki smečkasti kao iscjedak koji je danas više rozikasti...nema klasičnog krvarenja samo skužim kad se obrišem da postoji .... nakon transfera mi je doktorica rekla da ako se i pojavi kakvo krvarenje samo nastavim s terapijom i dođem vaditi betu, muž je već u panici a ja si onak "brijem" da to i nije tako strašno, nisam uspijela dobiti telefonski svoju doktoricu MPO, pa dok ju pokušavam dobiti molim ako je neka od vas imala slično iskustvo neka javi .... tnx!

----------


## mirna26

a imalo nas je najmanje 100 ovdje takve simtpome...teško je reći šta je..jer nekima je to bila najava mensisa...kao meni...a nekima kasna implantacija...koji dan su ti ET radili koliko stanica?

----------


## zipica

svjesna sam da to može biti i jedno i drugo.....19.9 ET 2

----------


## mirna26

hm...po meni je bliže implantaciji draga :Smile: ..pogotovo ako je dvostatnični!kaj je dvostanični?

----------


## zipica

i ja se nadam da su mrvice bile onak malo izbirljive (ipak imaju i tatinih gena) pa im je trebalo malo više vremena da si izaberu najbolje mjesto!  
nisam ovo skužila "..pogotovo ako je dvostatnični!kaj je dvostanični?" 
vratili su mi 2 embrija koji su tada bili četverostanični, rekla bilogica da jako lijepo izgledaju!
svaka čast za betu....i ja bih takvu  :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

ma razumjela sam da su dvostanični..joj pa i četverostanični draga moja može biti 10dnt pun pogodak....ja iskreno se nadam da je tak jer mi je to bliža opcija...držim fige..kad buš radila test ili betu?? :Smile: 
ja sam imala 8stanični i osjetila sam pikanje 4dnt dole u maternici,a a od tada grčevi sve do 12dnt.meni je implantacija bila ranije,a i vidi se po beturini..hehe

----------


## zipica

dogovor je 5.10., pa sam zato i mislila pitati dr. da li može ranije, tako da ova agonija čekanja konačno prestane!

----------


## mare41

zipica, slobodno odi vadit betu u ponedjeljak, većina vadi betu 14 dnt, tebi će onda biti 16 dana nakon punkcije i to je taman ok.

----------


## mirna26

slažem se...ajde draga zipica..samo ti vadi kak mare veli!!

----------


## zipica

:Klap:  
velika hvala!

----------


## Sela

*Zipica* kako to da betu moras vaditi 17dnt?Jesi bila u HR u postupku?

----------


## zipica

da na VV, sve koje smo bile na transferu 19.9 piše nam u otpusnom pismu 5.10 BHCG

----------


## mala bu

meni piše 12 dnt...kaj mislite jel bilo rano za test 9-i dnt????
bilo kakv odgovor bi mi dobro došao....plizzz... :Sad:

----------


## mirna26

mala bu...pa koliko stanični embrij i koji dan je vraćen?

----------


## mala bu

3 vraćena(2cc i 1 četverostanični)- 4dnt...

----------


## mirna26

ako je vraćen 5d onda nije rano...al ako je vraćen ranije moglo bi biti rano....eto..dal išta ti to znači ne znam..ja ti držim figice da je sveeeee u redu!jel te nešto muči?curiš?

----------


## mirna26

hm....a zar toliko žarko želiš test radit?nemreš se još bar dva dana strpit?ha kokica?

----------


## mala bu

vidiš da nisam mogla izdržati... :Grin: 
ma inače mi se čini sve ok..ne curim...imam povišenu temp...a iskreno i kad sam bila T bila slična situacija pa se tješim (tada sam radila test 8 dnt 5-og dana,vraćene 2 bc i bio neg a za 2 dana beta bila poz)...a znam da moram čekati...nema druge... :Yes:

----------


## mala bu

al kad je to tak teškoooo.......... :Mad:

----------


## mirna26

hihihi...ma dobra si ti sa čekanjem..nemoj se kuditi....hrabra si i bit ćeš nagrađena...samo još malčice pričekaj kad već imaš takvo iskustvo..ne mora se ponovoti identična situacija..ali čemu bi se sekirala kad moraš ostat smirena...gledaj da je ovako bolje za tebe i za bebicu malu ili dvije :Smile: ...ajde mama..još malo :Smile: )..barem do 11dnt..mi ćemo biti uz tebe da ti bude lakše..a ti do tada misli na nešto drugo..puse

----------


## mala bu

T E N K S... :Zaljubljen: 
strpljen-spašen... :Embarassed:

----------


## darmar

svim čeklaicam bete sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
evo i nas opet na ovoj temi, kako ju obožavam :Smile: , čuvamo jenu mrvicu i čekamo 11.10. ako Bog da :Smile: 
veliki pozdrav!

----------


## mirna26

mmmm...lijepo darmar...svu sreću ti želim do bete....i nakon bete :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Kak vi znate koliko stanične mrvice su vam vratili,ja nemam pojma,znam samo da me je dr pital dal da vrate sve tri,ja sam rekla,ma može,a, on da ak se sva tri prime budemo poslije razmišljali o tome?
Darmar,super za mrvicu!

----------


## modesty4

Iberc nije mi jasno kako ne znaš koliko stanične su ti vratili? Na SD sam uvijek dobila otpusno pismo i u njemu je uvijek pisalo koliko su mi vratili i koliko stanične!?

----------


## nina977

> Kak vi znate koliko stanične mrvice su vam vratili,ja nemam pojma,znam samo da me je dr pital dal da vrate sve tri,ja sam rekla,ma može,a, on da ak se sva tri prime budemo poslije razmišljali o tome?
> Darmar,super za mrvicu!


Na otp.pismu ti sigurno piše koliko zametaka je vraćeno i onda u zagradi piše koloko stanični.
Držim fige za veliku beru za 12 dana!

----------


## butterfly101

ej cure,malo sam se izgubila u svim tim "staničnim stanicama", sad mi više ništa nije jasno...nisam znala da implantacija ovisi o tome koliko stanična mrvica...ma može mi netko malo o tome, mislila sam da je uvijek implantacija 6dnt. hvala

----------


## mirna26

dada,,uvijek piše,a i sami ti kažu..ako ne pitaš

----------


## mirna26

> ej cure,malo sam se izgubila u svim tim "staničnim stanicama", sad mi više ništa nije jasno...nisam znala da implantacija ovisi o tome koliko stanična mrvica...ma može mi netko malo o tome, mislila sam da je uvijek implantacija 6dnt. hvala


 ...pa možeš upisati u google embriogeneza(razvitak embrija iz tjedan u tjedan) ili slično....
uglavnom od ovulacije do implantacije je cca 7dana ako se sve razvija školski...od blastociste do implantacije negdje cca 2 dana...za osmostanični za 4 dana i tako..implantacija traje nekih cca 5dana dok se ne završi uteroplacentarni protok pa je i implantacij službeno gotova.

----------


## butterfly101

*mirna* hvala... :Embarassed:

----------


## mirna26

no frks!

----------


## mirna26

ovo sam već pisala ali malo ću ponoviti da vam svima koje čekate bete bude lakše za orijentirati se.nije sa neta.nemojte očekivati ovako identično kod sebe jer su svi slučajevi individualni...

0. dan- ovulacija (oplodnja)
1.dan- pronuklearni stadij
2.dan- brazdanje
3.dan- osmostanični zametak
4.dan- morula
5.dan- blastocista (nestanak zone pellucide)
6.dan- apozicija blastociste (iliti namještanje prema zidu maternice)
7.dan- invazija trofoblasta (iliti početak implantacije)
8.9.10.dan- traje implantacija
11.dan- uteroplacentarni protok
12.dan- dovršena implantacija

----------


## koko74

krasno si to mirna napisala...
dakle ja sam tu negdje taman u procesu implantacije pa bumo vidli....bas ju i ne osjećam danas.... kako sam i pisala na drugoj temi (ODBROJAVANJE)
nekako mi se jednostavnije čini poletjeti na Mars nego ostati trudan

----------


## mirna26

tak sam se i ja osjećala..IDENTIČNO...ja sam već  razmišljala kak ću jednog dana posvojit jer neću nikad ostat trudna..malo sam bila preveć pesimistična

----------


## Mury

Hej cure na ovoj temi, želim vam svima da vam brzo prođu dani do bete  :Smile: . Nego, *mirna26*, ja nikako skužiti gdje si ti bila u postupku?
Pusa svima i sretno!

----------


## koko74

i mene zanima Mirna... gdje si bila i koji je put?

----------


## kordica

:w

ja sam imala ET 3 dan 3 zametka al nisu mi rekli u kojem stadiju razvoja, mislim da sam osjetila implantaciju 7dnt, 9dnt sam imala pozitivan test a 12dnt betu 460,90. danas je 20dnt i bila sam na prvom uzv, vide se jasno dvije gestacijske vrečice, nazire se treća, za tjedan dana kontrola da vidimo kaj je točno sa tom trećom. izvan sebe sam.

Čestitam kome treba i sretno kome treba.

----------


## koko74

> :w
> 
> ja sam imala ET 3 dan 3 zametka al nisu mi rekli u kojem stadiju razvoja, mislim da sam osjetila implantaciju 7dnt, 9dnt sam imala pozitivan test a 12dnt betu 460,90. danas je 20dnt i bila sam na prvom uzv, vide se jasno dvije gestacijske vrečice, nazire se treća, za tjedan dana kontrola da vidimo kaj je točno sa tom trećom. izvan sebe sam.
> 
> Čestitam kome treba i sretno kome treba.


Divno kordica....divno....
prekrasna priča...čestitke!
a kako si se osjećala od tog danakad si mislila da je implantacija pa na dalje?? pomozi nama koje ludimo u iščekivanju...

----------


## kordica

> Divno kordica....divno....
> prekrasna priča...čestitke!
> a kako si se osjećala od tog danakad si mislila da je implantacija pa na dalje?? pomozi nama koje ludimo u iščekivanju...


 :Smile: 
bolovi kao da ću svaki čas procurit, nikad me nije tak rano bolilo nego tek dan prije menge, a znala sam da nebum dobila jer nikad nisam procurila pod utrićima, tek tjedan dana nakon prestanka uzimanja. pa onda oni oštri bolovi u maternici, ko rezanje, sise su me bolile još od punkcije ko nikad do sad, ogromne su bile i počele su mi se vidjet plave žile koje nikad nisam imala, žgaravica koju nikad nisam imala, krvarenje iz nosa...bilo mi je sumnjivo ali nisam mislila da sam ja te sreće. nebi ni pišala test da me mm nije nagovorio. a i bazalna temperatura mi izgleda super, prije mi je uvijek pod utrićima skakala a sad lijepo stoji, a imala sam i neki nazovi impl. dip i skok dan nakon toga
nadam se da sam vam pomogla. hvala svima na lijepim željama i sretno

----------


## lberc

Kordica,i ovdje čestitke za prekrasne vijesti!

Evo,ja čitam otpusno pismo i samo piše"učinjen prijenos 3 zametka(bc,bc,bc,),"terapija utrogestan,decortin,i fraxiparine..i da kaj to znači mirovanje c/c.
Jučer oprala malo suđa.kad je mm otišal u noćnu,danas odmah galama,pa nije to niš fizički bilo teško?

----------


## mirna26

kordica čestitam ti....prekrasno..neka se samo lijepo razvijaju i ostanu stobom slijedecih 9 mjeseci :Smile: 

iberc....rekla sam ti da muža pošalješ na mjesec...više će ti on zadavat stresa sa tim prodavanjem magle nego što ces imat koristi od ležanja...sorry al je tak

----------


## vedre

drage moje kolegice evo i mene.jučer je bio et.vraćena 1mrvica.sretno svima

----------


## mala bu

vita 22-sretno danas (ako si ipak odlučila vaditi betu!)... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mala bu

ja još dvojim- danas popodne ili sutra ujutro???? :Shock:

----------


## mirna26

ah sad....sad se više ja živciram ne go ti mala bu :Smile: ))))))nemoj nas tako vuć amo tamo...a znaš da smo nestrpljive...ja bih da vadiš sutra ujutro ipak...a sad... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mirna26

vedre..želim da ti se ispuni želja sa jednom mrvicom kao kod mene!pusa :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mala bu

dobro da ovo mm ne čita-totalno bi se složio s tobom, mirna...
a ja sam ti, na znam kako bi to opisala-ko na nekoj drogi, na speedu-sva neka nabrijana...nervozna, samo se znojim, ne znam gdje bi-ko pčelica, samo zujim amo-tamo.... :Laughing:

----------


## darmar

vedre nek se mrvica lijepo ugnijezdi~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kordica čestitam, super :Smile: 
mala bu sretno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromnu beturinu kad got da se odlučiš vaditi je :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

> dobro da ovo mm ne čita-totalno bi se složio s tobom, mirna...
> a ja sam ti, na znam kako bi to opisala-ko na nekoj drogi, na speedu-sva neka nabrijana...nervozna, samo se znojim, ne znam gdje bi-ko pčelica, samo zujim amo-tamo....


evo kao da sebe gledam....ma ti si trudna draga...zato nije ni bitno kad vadiš...odi danas vadit da te se rješim :Smile: ))))) :Laughing: odiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!hehehe

----------


## mala bu

sad mi je lakše-riječi podrške... :Grin:

----------


## Lua

> i mene zanima Mirna... gdje si bila i koji je put?


i ja sam radoznala  :Grin: ...samo ne znam jesam negdje propustila ili....

Sretno svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~ Vita22, Mala bu,Vedre,....

Ja simptome pokušavam ne pratiti,jer svaki put do sad bi se samo iživcirala....imam osjećaj već par dana kao da ću procurit,križa bole,cicke bole-onda se ponadam-ma ne to je id utrića-i onda se sjetim još je i od smrznute JS tako da.....beeeeeee

Drž te mi se cure!

----------


## Sela

*Lua* sretno,*Kordice* cestitke!!!!

----------


## koko74

Sretno mala bu....misli pozitvno :Heart: 
tebe tjesim a i sama sam zec kako mi se približava dan D

----------


## mala bu

*kordice*, šta drugo reći nego prekrašnooo... :Very Happy: 
*Iberc, Lua, vedre, koko 74 i vita 22*- S R E T N O.... :Klap:

----------


## mirna26

mala bu..ti si skroz nabrijana..idi vadi tu betu vec jednom :Laughing: ...ma šalim se ..nemoj da ispadne da te ja tjeram..hihi

----------


## nina977

:Smile: 


> Kordica,i ovdje čestitke za prekrasne vijesti!
> 
> Evo,ja čitam otpusno pismo i samo piše"učinjen prijenos 3 zametka(bc,bc,bc,),"terapija utrogestan,decortin,i fraxiparine..i da kaj to znači mirovanje c/c.
> Jučer oprala malo suđa.kad je mm otišal u noćnu,danas odmah galama,pa nije to niš fizički bilo teško?


Iberc, BC je oznaka za blastociste.Odlična situacija 3 blastice,ma ti si ziher trudnica. :Smile: 

E,da CC ti označava bolovanje!

----------


## vita22

Evo da vam javim da je moja beta negativna,ali dobro već smo na to dobro naučeni......opet nova akcija.....svima sretno!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mala bu

a joj...a baš sam se veselila...žao mi je vita, skupi snage za dalje i nemoj odustati... :Love:

----------


## eva133

*vita* žao mi je.

----------


## kordica

> Kordica,i ovdje čestitke za prekrasne vijesti!
> 
> Evo,ja čitam otpusno pismo i samo piše"učinjen prijenos 3 zametka(bc,bc,bc,),"terapija utrogestan,decortin,i fraxiparine..i da kaj to znači mirovanje c/c.
> Jučer oprala malo suđa.kad je mm otišal u noćnu,danas odmah galama,pa nije to niš fizički bilo teško?


i mene zanima kaj znači mirovanje c/c
meni piše samo tri zametka, niš drugo, a sad više nije ni bitno

hvala svima na čestitkama

----------


## Lua

Joooooj Vita22 jako mi je žao....uh.... :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## lberc

Vita,baš mi je žao.
Joj,Nina iz tvojih usta u Božje uši
Kordice,tebi više nije važno kaj piše,sad ti je samo važan ultrazvuk za tjedan dana
Lua,i Mala bu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam bete budu ful pozitivne(meni nekak obje imate trudničke simptome)!
Koko,oprosti sad vidim da i ti uskoro imaš dan D,kad je?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno i za tebe!

----------


## nina977

Mirna 26,gdje si bila u postupku?

----------


## koko74

> Vita,baš mi je žao.
> Joj,Nina iz tvojih usta u Božje uši
> Kordice,tebi više nije važno kaj piše,sad ti je samo važan ultrazvuk za tjedan dana
> Lua,i Mala bu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da vam bete budu ful pozitivne(meni nekak obje imate trudničke simptome)!
> Koko,oprosti sad vidim da i ti uskoro imaš dan D,kad je?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~puno i za tebe!


Mi smo tu negdje blizu koliko se sjećam...beta 7.10....jooooooj
hvala za vibrice, uzvraćam duplo.........

----------


## koko74

Vita22 iskreno mi je žao...

----------


## hrki

vita22,baš mi je žao :Love:  :Love:

----------


## vedre

Vita22  :Love: .teško je ali negubi nadu.

----------


## lasta

vita22 žao mi je :Love:

----------


## pea

vita22 žao mi je :Love:

----------


## mala bu

evo curke da se javim-na žalost ništa od pozitivne bete...izgleda da su svi simptomi, intuicija i znakovi mog organizma radili protiv mene i upućivali me krivo...
bit će bolje...u iščekivanju sledećeg postupka-idemo dalje...
ostale čekalice bete želim vam svu sreću, da budete ko mirna i kordica...

----------


## mala bu

evo curke da se javim-na žalost ništa od pozitivne bete...izgleda da su svi simptomi, intuicija i znakovi mog organizma radili protiv mene i upućivali me krivo...
bit će bolje...u iščekivanju sledećeg postupka-idemo dalje...
ostale čekalice bete želim vam svu sreću, da budete ko mirna i kordica...

----------


## mirna26

:Love: ajoj.....ma koji vrag je to sa tako dobrim simptmima i onda ništa...izdržite mala bu i vita 22 trenutni neuspjeh...ali samo trenutni..bez brige....čeka vas vaša bebica.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## butterfly101

*mala bu*  ........ žao mi je, :Love:  ......ma ne mogu vjerovat,šta je ovo!! :Evil or Very Mad: !!! Drži se draga,idemo dalje :Love:

----------


## Lua

*mala bu* žao mi je.... :Love:

----------


## zipica

Uf što se to dešava...negativne bete?! :Sad:  cure, glavu gore i idemo ponovno u akciju ...  :Klap: 
nadam se da će listopad donijeti puno velikihhhh beta....čekalice držim fige!

----------


## vita22

*Mala bu* žao mi je al sve znaš kadtad ćemo i mi bit na redu....

----------


## koko74

stvarno nema pravila....simptomi-ne simptomi...

----------


## miga24

Evo i mene malo u ovoj temi...Od danas čekamo...

----------


## darmar

miga24 sretno sa eskimićem :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Mala bu,žao mi je,stvarno je samo beta pravi pokazatelj
Darmar,vadiš betu dan kasnije nek ja,budeš radila kakav test..ja ne?
Miga,sretno sa eskimićem,zakaj se ne veseliš....ja velim da je već uspjeh dojti i do transfera?

----------


## kiki30

cure,evo neznam dal se mogu tu javit i nešto vas pitat  :Smile:  nakon što mi menga kasnila 7 dana (a inače uvijek i pod utrićima dođe na vrijeme) trbuh me stalno bolio i jučer popodne počelo nešto pomalo curit.danas me tako zabolio, strašno presjeklo i osjetila sam da mi nešto ide-na ulošku dva ogromna komadića uguška,e velične lješnjaka,fuj..oprostite na opisu  :Smile: nakon toga strašno krvarenje,sad se sve smirilo,niš ni ne boli ali mi je to tako čudno bilo,nikad nisam tako nešto videla...skoro pa da sam se i prepala kad sa to ugledala,šta bi to moglo bit?mislim je to normalno poslije postupka jer stvarno mi nikad to nije bilo a već sam ih dosta imala...
usput svim čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## koko74

> cure,evo neznam dal se mogu tu javit i nešto vas pitat  nakon što mi menga kasnila 7 dana (a inače uvijek i pod utrićima dođe na vrijeme) trbuh me stalno bolio i jučer popodne počelo nešto pomalo curit.danas me tako zabolio, strašno presjeklo i osjetila sam da mi nešto ide-na ulošku dva ogromna komadića uguška,e velične lješnjaka,fuj..oprostite na opisu nakon toga strašno krvarenje,sad se sve smirilo,niš ni ne boli ali mi je to tako čudno bilo,nikad nisam tako nešto videla...skoro pa da sam se i prepala kad sa to ugledala,šta bi to moglo bit?mislim je to normalno poslije postupka jer stvarno mi nikad to nije bilo a već sam ih dosta imala...
> usput svim čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


O jadna kiki!
mislimda se samo endometrij previse zadebljao od hrpe utrogestanima pa sad to tako izgleda
al ipak javi se svom dr-u za svaki slučaj

----------


## mirna26

nemoj se kikica brinuti...iskreno meni je tak bila svaka menga do sada...znam da je bljak..ali to je baš ovo kaj koko veli....šta ćeš.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Hakya

Kiki30 meni je takva menga uvijek i puno krvarim i komadi iz mene izlaze ko ludi mislim da to nije nista strasno i zabrinjavajuce ali kako koko74 kaze ti se javi svom dr. pa da budes mirna.

----------


## miga24

> Miga,sretno sa eskimićem,zakaj se ne veseliš....ja velim da je već uspjeh dojti i do transfera?


Pa nisam se veselila jer sam bila skeptična i nekak sigurna da do transfera nećemo doći...To ti je napisano prije a ja ti nemam običaj brisati ono što sam već napisala već samo nadodajem u potpis. Transfer je svakako uspjeh kojem se čovjek mora veseliti! I veselimo se! :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Kiki,nadam se da nije niš strašno,al ipak se javi dr.
Ja poslije svakog neuspjelog  postupka,moram ostat par dana doma jer nemrem radit ,bolovi,poplava,užas,a ovo kiki kak je tebi to mi se jedanput dogodilo još kad nismo ni hodali u postupke.
Miga,ja isto velim da je već uspjeh doći do transfera!
Cure,nek vam vrijeme leti do bete :Kiss: !

----------


## darmar

kiki potpuno te razumijem i meni su se dešavale takve stvari  :Sad: 
nemojte se ljutiti, moram malo posebno za sve naše eskimiće¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨
iberc, ja nikada do sada nisma imala snage uraditi test ranije prije bete, a ovaj put ne znam, budući da sam ovaj put  okrenula ploču u svom ponašanju nakon transfera, do sada mi je kretanje bilo krevet , WC i nazad, a sad sam odmah nakon tranfera krenula u šetnju i normalno obavljam sve poslove, pa što Bog da :Smile: 
čekalicama mnogo¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

----------


## lberc

Darmar,mislim da se mi na trepavice postavimo,kad je suđeno,suđeno je.
I ja sam već i radila,i mirovala,i super blastice i embriji sa 0 % šanse kak je rekla biologica,pa opet niš....
Mislim da je sve u Božjim rukama.
Evo i ja navijam za vaše eskimiće,nek dokažu da nisu niš lošiji od naših friških,da su i oni kak ja velim već mala djeca!

----------


## Lua

Drage moje,

da li netko zna: nakon koliko točno vremena se Brevactid izlučuje iz organizma?

Pozz svima i sretno!

----------


## ivica_k

pisalo se 5 dana

----------


## modesty4

Lua ja sam brevactid primila u ponedjeljak, a test radila u subotu i bio je negativan.Znači brevactid je do tada otišao iz organizma. Ja sam kako i ivica k kaže uvijek čekala nakon njega pet dana da bi radila test.

----------


## Lua

Hvala cure  :Love: 

i ja sam si tako nekako mislila,ali sam ziher pa ni sama sebi ne vjerujem  :Rolling Eyes: ...

----------


## koko74

Drage cure...samo da znate koliko sam ja sluđena - danas 11  dpt, a 5 dana nakon brevactida, moja beta je 8.8!!!!
Kako to tumaciti???
Imam li ja ikakve šanse ili je to samo ostatak od brevaktida??? Ima li tko ikakvu ideju?? 
dr-a još ne mogu dobiti na telefon
U svakom slučaju ponavljam preksutra al do tada sam definitivno luda

----------


## mirna26

brevactid kažu neke ostaje do 5 dana u krvi....meni se čini da je koko moja nažalost to :Sad: 
negdje sam čitala da u nekih žena čak do 2 tjedna ostane..
ajde pliz ponovi....
a bemu miša....žao mi je kokolina...... :Love:

----------


## lberc

Koko,stvarno ne znam kaj da ti velim,meni je jedanput 9 dan bio pozitivan test,poslije se vidjelo da je to od brevacida.
Kaj si baš danas morala vadit betu,11 dan je malo rano ili ne?

----------


## koko74

> Koko,stvarno ne znam kaj da ti velim,meni je jedanput 9 dan bio pozitivan test,poslije se vidjelo da je to od brevacida.
> Kaj si baš danas morala vadit betu,11 dan je malo rano ili ne?


Ma je rano je...al nije mi vrag dao mira...al vidjelo bi se već, bar mislim,da ima tu nešto osim brevactida...minimalna vjerojatnost da je baš sad u porastu...
ponovit ću al pomirila sam se sa fijaskom
svejedno hvala cure na podršci

----------


## lberc

Koko,jesi dobila dr. na telefon,kaj veli?

----------


## koko74

> Koko,jesi dobila dr. na telefon,kaj veli?


Kaze dr da ponovim u srijedu...iako najvjerojatnije ništa od ovog puta,da su to ostaci brevactida.
Kaže da je najniža beta koju je imao u svojoj (dugogodišnjoj) praksi na 15dpt (ne ovulacije-punkcije) iznosila 26 koja je završila urednom trudnoćom!
Al nisam ja te sreće...osjećam se apsolutno netrudno,a i današnji Clearblue negativan ko kuća..

Smišljam dalju strategiju...

----------


## lberc

Koko,samo ti smisli strategiju za dalje,jednom bude....ni ja se ne osječam ni malo trudno.

----------


## koko74

ja se jednostavno probudim sa osjećajem da nešto ne štima...neka intuicija...i nažalost sam tri puta bila u pravu

----------


## Rebbeca

Hej cure, ja povremeno uletim ko padobranka... raspitujem se za šogoricu, nema internet. Danas su joj vraćena 3 zametka - morule. Što su to morule?

----------


## đurđa76

nitko ti neće dati bolju definiciju od samog googla-dakle ukucaj morula i izbacit će ti sve što te zanima,sretno sa surfanjem

----------


## zipica

> cure,evo neznam dal se mogu tu javit i nešto vas pitat  nakon što mi menga kasnila 7 dana (a inače uvijek i pod utrićima dođe na vrijeme) trbuh me stalno bolio i jučer popodne počelo nešto pomalo curit.danas me tako zabolio, strašno presjeklo i osjetila sam da mi nešto ide-na ulošku dva ogromna komadića uguška,e velične lješnjaka,fuj..oprostite na opisu nakon toga strašno krvarenje,sad se sve smirilo,niš ni ne boli ali mi je to tako čudno bilo,nikad nisam tako nešto videla...skoro pa da sam se i prepala kad sa to ugledala,šta bi to moglo bit?mislim je to normalno poslije postupka jer stvarno mi nikad to nije bilo a već sam ih dosta imala...
> usput svim čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


ovi tvoji simptomi su mi jako poznati...ja sam prokrvarila onako slabo nešto smećkasto rozikasto jedno 5-6 dana prije vađenja bete, i u dogovoru s dr.MPO-a nastavila terapiju s utrićima, te sam jučer vadila betu (koja je 10!!!) i moram ponovno da se vidi kako ćemo dalje...ali ono što sam ti htjela reći jest da sam i ja nakon 3-4 dana slabog krvarenja osjetila jako onako tupu bol dolje i da sam počela jače krvariti a kad sam prestala koristiti utriće krvarenje se pojačalo i sad i meni "odpadaju" komadi...kad sam jučer pitala dr. rekla je da je to o.k. i da organizam sam pokušava riješiti stvar...sve u sve nemoj se brinuti već otiđi do svog dr. i savjetuj se s njim!

----------


## darmar

Pomoć!
evo me sva izbezumljena, danas mi je 8dpt, a počelo smeđe brljavljenje, budući da nisam uopće uzimala utriće iza FETa,već samo dobilo injekciju Pregnyl,  da li ih sada uključim il tako samo produžujem ovu agoniju :Sad: , oprostite al sam u totalnoj komi :Sad:  nikada mi ciklusi nisu ispod 28-30 dana a danas 25-i dan i...
hvala!

----------


## kiki30

zipica,hvala..evo sutra sam naručena kod ginekologa pa će mi napravit ultrazvuk..sad je menga stala ali boli tu i tamo..

----------


## vulkan

Draga darmar,ja sam u Mariborskom postupku sa 5-dnevnim ET prokrvarila na 10 dan,nikad tako rano uvijek nakon bete.nadam se jako da je kod tebe nešto drugo u pitanju,nemam iskustva sa inekcijom nakon transfera.....želim ti da je sve ok!!!!

----------


## mirna26

> Pomoć!
> evo me sva izbezumljena, danas mi je 8dpt, a počelo smeđe brljavljenje, budući da nisam uopće uzimala utriće iza FETa,već samo dobilo injekciju Pregnyl, da li ih sada uključim il tako samo produžujem ovu agoniju, oprostite al sam u totalnoj komi nikada mi ciklusi nisu ispod 28-30 dana a danas 25-i dan i...
> hvala!


darmar..odgovorila sam ti na odbrojavanju...nemoj se bedirat :Love:

----------


## dea84

Danas mi je bio transfer 2 zametka 8-stanična 3dan. No brine me to kaj od dva dana prije punkcije imam užasne bolove u jajnicima koji nisu prestali ni nakon punkcije i koje i danas osjetim. Inace imam bolne ovulacije i 5 dana prije m me boli. Samo što naravno nakon transfera imam pojačane strahove od svega. Imali netko s istim problemima, imam li razloga za brigu zbog jajnika?

----------


## butterfly101

*dea84*  neznam ti ništa reči za te bolove,nisam imala na sreću takvo iskustvo. Možda da probaš nazvati svog ginekologa,ja se uvijek plašim hiperstimulacije!

Ali želim ti da ti ovi duuugi dani čekanja prolete, i neka se sve 25. trese od velike bete! :Grin:

----------


## dea84

butterfly također sretno i tebi u postupku

----------


## mirna26

> Danas mi je bio transfer 2 zametka 8-stanična 3dan. No brine me to kaj od dva dana prije punkcije imam užasne bolove u jajnicima koji nisu prestali ni nakon punkcije i koje i danas osjetim. Inace imam bolne ovulacije i 5 dana prije m me boli. Samo što naravno nakon transfera imam pojačane strahove od svega. Imali netko s istim problemima, imam li razloga za brigu zbog jajnika?


mislim da je to normalno...nakon punkcije se janic još dugo osjete..pitanje je koliko puta su te punktirali..koliko folikula?

----------


## dea84

3 folikula

----------


## ježić

Evo da se i ja javim na ovu temu, dok ne bude prekasno. Danas mi je 9dt 2 zametka, jedan je bio 7-stanični, jedan 6-stanični. Inače sam iskusila i hiperstimulaciju i odležala 6 dana u bolnici, ali sad sam ok. Nadam se da su moje mrvice još uvijek kod mene i nema mi druge nego čekati.

----------


## linalena

Meni danas 2dnt krio postupak, 5dan 1blastica

Malo me počelo brinuti kaj sam kao terapiju dobila samo utriće od oplodnje i heparin od transfera pa nadalje

Ni decepeptyl ni brevactide niš, jasno mi je da andol ne kada je heparin tu. kaj mislite, jel su možda zaboravili????

----------


## dea84

Evo da javim ako netko ima istih problema zvala sam sestru u vezi bolnih jajnika nakon transfera. Kaže da to može biti normalna pojava nakon transfera. Da popijem tabletu protiv bolova i normabel da se jajnici opuste.

----------


## ježić

dea, bol može biti posljedica punkcije, ali budi oprezna. Ne bih te htjela plašiti, ali pazi da nebi bila hiperstimulacija. Ja sam ti zbog bolova i izrazite napuhanosti (trbuh kao u 6.mjesecu trudnoće) završila na hitnoj i provela 6 dana u bolnici. Pazi se, hiperstimulacija može biti opasna stvar. Odmaraj, pij puno tekućine i vodi računa o tome koliko tekućine uneseš i koliko mokriš. Ako će ti se simptomi pojaćavati, moj savjet ti je da se obavezno javiš doktoru.

----------


## butterfly101

> Meni danas 2dnt krio postupak, 5dan 1blastica
> 
> Malo me počelo brinuti kaj sam kao terapiju dobila samo utriće od oplodnje i heparin od transfera pa nadalje
> 
> Ni decepeptyl ni brevactide niš, jasno mi je da andol ne kada je heparin tu. kaj mislite, jel su možda zaboravili????



Mislim da se nebi trebala zabrinjavati, ja sam u prijašnjim postupcima bila samo na utričima,makar mi je preporuka bila i andol ali nisam smijela to koristiti radi alergije pa je rekao da onda nema veze!


Za sve cure koje čekaju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno

----------


## dea84

S mokrenjem nemam problema, niti napuhanost samo ta bol u jajnicim. Vidjet ću kako će biti kroz 2,3 dana.S obzirom da je danas 1-dnt ne znam dali smijem na UZV da se vidi šta je s jajnicim?

----------


## kitty

dea84, uvijek ti mogu napraviti uzv preko trbuha, vaginalni možda baš i nije pametno 1dnt.

meni je danas 5dnt 2 4-stanične mrvice, trbuh me od jučer boli kao da ću dobit M i blago sam napuhana, valjda nije neki loš znak...

----------


## ježić

> S mokrenjem nemam problema, niti napuhanost samo ta bol u jajnicim. Vidjet ću kako će biti kroz 2,3 dana.S obzirom da je danas 1-dnt ne znam dali smijem na UZV da se vidi šta je s jajnicim?


Onda je vjerojatno bol od punkcije. Ne brini, prestat će za dan dva. Ako se ne pojavljuje nijedan od simptoma (nadutost, slabo mokrenje, bol, teškoće u disanju, oticanje nogu...) nema potrebe da ideš na UZV, pogotovo vaginalni.

----------


## dea84

A ne znam probat ću s preporukom sestre s normabelima da se jajnici opuste pa ću vidjet šta će bit.
Prepostavljam da su sestre već imale doticaja s tim problemom i da mi nisu odavale reakciju za brigu.Makar ovo čekanje bete ubija...Strah me svakog koraka, poteza, simptoma :Smile: 
Kitty, tebi su rekli kad da vadiš betu? Meni na otpusnom samo piše kontrola za 14 dana s nalazom bete. Ali sam ja mislila da betu vadim 14dnt

----------


## kitty

da, meni je dr rekao prvo 23.10. ali kako je to nedjelja, pomaknuo je na 24. to će mi biti 17dnt, poludit ću do tad! ali trudim se ostati disciplinirana i nadam se da neću doći u napast piškati testiće  :Smile:

----------


## dea84

Ja sam sama sebi dala obečanje da nema prije 25. nikakvih testova ili vađenja bete ranije pa ćemo vidjet kakav sam karakter :Smile: 
Ostat ću doma do petka pošto me to boli pa se neću zafrkavat ali u pon. idem na posao vrijeme će mi brže proć nego ovako doma ležat, bit  na forumi i samo jedem ko nenormalnan (vjerovatno od dosade) Mislim da ću se sutra laganini prošetat...

----------


## kitty

moramo se onda bodriti u naumu da se ne testiramo prerano  :Very Happy: 

samo ti prošetaj, ja od samog transfera šetam, kuham ručak, idem na kavicu i sve normalno samo se trudim da se baš ne naprežem, tipa nema vježbanja i takvih stvari. na posao ne idem jer imam hrpu nekih slobodnih dana koje nikako da iskoristim pa sam si sad malo dala oduška  :Grin:  ja isto non-stop jedem, i to stalno neki junk-food koji inače uopće baš ni ne volim ali sad mi baš nekako paše. nije ni čudo što sam napuhana.

----------


## anddu

linalena, u nekim bolnicama se i daju samo utrići, plus još eventualno andol i normabel po potreb (to ne bih nikome preporučila na uzimati na svoju ruku).

----------


## ježić

*linelana*, ne znam da li se transferi iz krio tretiraju drugačije. Ja sam dobila utriće i folacin.

----------


## dea84

kitty, baš to sve nešto nezdravo i sve mi paše, mi smo malo rano počele s trudničkim željama za hranom koju inaće ne konzumiramo :Smile:  
Za bodrenje se čujemo svaki dan :Very Happy: 

linalena, ja sam nakon transfera dobila utrogestan 3x2 vaginalno, andol 100 1x1 i normabel 2mg po potrebi- sad zbog ovik bolova je došla potreba za normabelima makra sam mislila da mi to neće trebat al eto...

----------


## linalena

Hvala cure, ma dosada sam imala 1 transfer iz kria i dobila sam te injekcije a ovaj put ne, a kak im je bila ludnica palo mi na pamet da su možda fulali. Al tak i tak vjerujem da kad se primi SE PRIMI, bez obzira na pikice ili bombončiće.

Eto meni danas 2dnt jedno kratko vrijeme osjećaj ko pred M. Išla u šetnju s pesom već jučer i danas, bila u šopingu. Kupila gumenjače za šetnju malo prije spomenute. Na placu za kosti za također malo prije spomenutu. Hmm ova moja pesica ima bolji tretman neg ja. Ma samo da mi ozdravi (ima nekakvu upalu kosti jedne šape od prenaglog rasta) a do tada mi krati vrijeme 

Sretno nam svima i da i ja vadim betu 24.10

----------


## dea84

a možda da nazoveš SD i pitaš ih? Bit ćeš mirnija.

----------


## kitty

> kitty, baš to sve nešto nezdravo i sve mi paše, mi smo malo rano počele s trudničkim željama za hranom koju inaće ne konzumiramo


 :Laughing:

----------


## kitty

linalena, beta nam je isti dan, nadam se da će biti sretan  :Very Happy:

----------


## dea84

Bit će cure bez brige samo pozitivno...
Ustvari samu sebe tješim s tim pozitivizmom a umirem od neizvjesnosti :Smile:

----------


## kitty

cure kako se držite?
ja se trudim ne proučavati simptome i za sada mi skroz dobro ide  :Very Happy: 
jučer mi je iskočio herpes na usnici a to sam imala samo jednom u životu prije 5-6 godina, nisam mu uopće sklona, tako da se nadam da je to neki znak...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## dea84

ja sam imala herpes prije postupka...meni to dođe s padom imuniteta-stres ali ovaj put se nadam drugom razlogu :Smile: 
Meni je išlo dobro do jučer popodne kad me ulovila neka nervoza, strah, već imam scenarij neuspjeha
Ali mislim da je to zato kaj sam puno kopala po netu pa sam naišla na svašta i na same neuspjehe
Eto danas je novi dan....

----------


## ježić

A ja sam baš super! Uopće se ne uzbuđujem zbog ničeg!

----------


## mare41

ježić, bude kakav testić za vikend?

----------


## ježić

Danas sam jedva odolila iskušenju da odem u ljekarnu. Mislim da neću, dosad me nikad nije obradovao, pa ne želim ni eventualna dodatna razočaranja. Čekat ću betu, pa što bude bude...

----------


## thinkpink

cure koji dan poslije transfera bi bilo realno da kućni test pokaže veseli rezultat  :Very Happy:  ? danas mi je 8-i dan i bez brige nisam mislila ni danas, a ni za vikend, ali eto zanima me kada je realno da bi trebao nešto pokazati?

----------


## mare41

think, ono jako najranije se računa 14 dana od punkcije...naravno da te rane rezultate treba uzet sa rezervom i ponavljat...

----------


## thinkpink

> think, ono jako najranije se računa 14 dana od punkcije...naravno da te rane rezultate treba uzet sa rezervom i ponavljat...


ok, hvala. nisam bila sigurna kako se to gleda kod ivf-a jer mi je ovo prvi stimulirani. u prvoj /prirodnoj/ trudnoći koja je završila negdje u 11-tom tjednu mi je test bio pozitivan 28 dan ciklusa. svejedno ne mislim brzati sa kućnim testom jer se bojim razočarati se prije vremena....

----------


## Bab

thinkpink, to ti je dobra odluka, mislim da ne brzaš sa testovima...
ja sam na svojoj koži naučila što znači prerano raditi testove i ne bi to nikome preporučila. Ja sam zadnji put već 6 dnt imala sjenu koja je tamnila svaki dan...i na kraju je ß kod 160 i nešto počela padati :Sad: 
Tako da je ta agonija trajala puuunoooo predugo.
Zato fino, čekat ß i poštedit se puno sijedih

sretno i nek te ugodno iznenadi za koji dan  :Smile:

----------


## thinkpink

> thinkpink, to ti je dobra odluka, mislim da ne brzaš sa testovima...
> ja sam na svojoj koži naučila što znači prerano raditi testove i ne bi to nikome preporučila. Ja sam zadnji put već 6 dnt imala sjenu koja je tamnila svaki dan...i na kraju je ß kod 160 i nešto počela padati
> Tako da je ta agonija trajala puuunoooo predugo.
> Zato fino, čekat ß i poštedit se puno sijedih
> 
> sretno i nek te ugodno iznenadi za koji dan


a šta da ti kažem, ja i kad bude bio plus, vjerovati ću u čudo tek nakon 9 mjeseci. tako me nekako život naučio....
hvala na lijepim željama, uzvraćam na isti način!

----------


## mravic

upravo tako thinkpink ,isto je i kod mene. Valjda ce i svima nama nesto lepo da se desi :Very Happy: .

----------


## kitty

cure, ja nisam više mogla izdržati i danas 10dpt (transfer je bio 2. dan, mrvice 4-stanične) sam radila testić i pojavila se jako, jako blijeda druga crtica. mislite da se imam čemu nadati? koliko treba Brevactidu da nestane iz organizma? ja sam ga dobila na dan punkcije, dakle prije 12 dana...

----------


## mare41

kitty, nije blijedo od brevactida nego od bete koja je još mala, jako je rano test pa ga ponovi prekosutra, ~~~~~za betu nek lijepo raste!

----------


## kitty

tako sam i mislila, hvala ti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Hakya

> kitty, nije blijedo od brevactida nego od bete koja je još mala, jako je rano test pa ga ponovi prekosutra, ~~~~~za betu nek lijepo raste!


Potpisujem i saljem puno pozitivne vibre :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
I meni je doslo da napravim test, danas mi je 10dnt. 5-dnevni bc. ali nemam hrabrosti za to ipak cu cekati betu i nadati se ovih par dana.

----------


## kitty

ja ga isto nisam mislila raditi ali jučer me tako bolio trbuh kao da ću svaki čas dobiti M pa sam nekako bila sva jadna...
hakya, i tebi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## dea84

kitty, držim fige da se radi o beti... ipak nisi izdržala :Smile: mislim da neću ni ja moć do kraja...
javi kako je prosao drugi test?
mene još uvijek bole jajnici pogotovo lijevi i to mi stvara još veću napetost

----------


## Mury

*kitty* i *hakya*, samo strpljenja, neka beta pokaže svoje! Iako sam sam sigurna da nam je kitty trudnica, samo je beta još premala  :Very Happy: !!
Meni danas tek 2dnt, još danas i sutra sam doma,a onda laganini na posao, da mi vrijeme brže prođe, da manje razmišljam...naravno, još ništa ne osjećam. Ali bit će što će biti, pokušat ću se ne zamarati simptomima, jer znam da smo svi različiti.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> cure, ja nisam više mogla izdržati i danas 10dpt (transfer je bio 2. dan, mrvice 4-stanične) sam radila testić i pojavila se jako, jako blijeda druga crtica. mislite da se imam čemu nadati? koliko treba Brevactidu da nestane iz organizma? ja sam ga dobila na dan punkcije, dakle prije 12 dana...



Kitty draga, sačuvaj test za uspomenu! I moja je crtica blijeda, a u 14. smo tjednu. Zapravo mi se čini da je sve bljeđa i bljeđa, ali je zato trbuh sve veći i veći :Smile: 
 A sad čekamo betu!!! Sretno i čestitam!!!!

----------


## butterfly101

hej cure, želim sreću svim čekalicama, a osim toga moram napomenuti da Vam se (iskreno se nadam) sutra pridružujem u čekanju. Sutra mi je predviđen transfer i stvarno je jaaaakkooo teško živjet u neizvjesnosti! Divim se svima Vama koje se uspijevate suzdržati od kućnih testova, stvarno neznam kako to radite, ali ja mislim da ću kao *kitty* napravit kućni test. Do sada ga nisam nakon nijednog transfera radila jer sam dobivala mengu 9.dnt , ali sad mislim da je vrijeme da se to konačno promijeni!!!

Za sve cure koje su u postupku i svim čekalicama šaljem puuunnooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (za mene je čekanje definitivno najgori dio postupka)!

----------


## dea84

Za sve cure koje su u postupku i svim čekalicama šaljem puuunnooo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (za mene je čekanje definitivno najgori dio postupka)![/QUOTE]


potpisujem

----------


## kitty

hvala vam cure svima na podršci, stvarno se nadam da je to to!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima da vam čekanje što prije prođe.
Maslina  :Bye:  tvojoj bebici u trbuhu!

----------


## linalena

Morala ja ići na komisiju za bolovanje jer mi je od prošlog manjee od 30 dana i dr na komisiji još produžila bolovanje, na ukupno 3 tjedna a ja taman sutra mislila ić raditi. Sada si nekak razmišljam možda da iipak ostanem doma uživati a  moram i šoping ob aviti jer nemam ni zimske šuze ni jaknu. Radim u školi i super su mi nadležni, kažu da ostanem jer zamjenu imam i nek se ne brinem. Mama me naagovara da ostanem, a i lijepo mi jje s pesom doma
Al opet meni je čak i od čekanja najgori osjećaj poslije kada  se vratim na posao svjesna da sam 2 tjedna bila na bo za niš, uff kada osjećam baš veliku odgovornost prema poslu

----------


## kitty

linalena, kužim te u potpunosti, tako sam se i ja žderala poslije aih što sam ostala doma do bete, a tad sam još i putovala 55 km na posao i nazad svaki dan, tako da stvarno nije bilo za šaliti se, ali ja sam si stalno predbacivala kako sam na bolovanju a nije mi ništa i kako žene stalno ostaju T a rade i teške fizičke poslove i svašta.
nemoj se živcirati, odi ženo lijepo u šoping, uživaj u ovim sunčanim danima dok ih još ima, igraj se s pesom itd. a za tjedan dana nadam se slavimo!

----------


## linalena

menii je danaas 7dnt i stalno se pipkam dal ima temperaturu, ne znam zakaj al nekaak vjerujem da je to najbolji simpotom
i sada išla mjeriti  i gle 37
možda ipak

----------


## ježić

Evo da i ovdje prijavim; moja beta 14dt 278,17.
Sretno svima!

----------


## mare41

linalena, bazalnu treba mjeriti, i to cijeli ciklus, inače nije pouzdano (evo, nek tebi bude pouzdano :Smile: ).

----------


## Inesz

:Smile:  bravo za ježicu i malog ježića!! sretno!

----------


## linalena

ma ne mjerim ja to bazalnu neg tak samo se malo igram s toplomejrom, nije dost kaj si svako malo guram/pikam nekaj

E da, jučer se porezala ribajući zelje, i sada ta ranica svako malo krvari, smiri se pa ak se malo lupim, operem ruke ili kj god opet se otvori, a ja sada zbog heparina paranoična

----------


## legal alien

ja od punkcije imam 37 sa 2 ili 3. zvala sam sestre i rekle su da je to ni sim ni tam i da moze biti od punkcije jer su mi jajnici iziritirani. 
danas je 3dnt i opet isto stanje. inace i u svom normalnom ciklusu imam povisenu temperaturu prije M (tjedan prije). ima li jos netko sa slicnim iskustvom?

----------


## linalena

Ja uvijek poslije  transfera imam tak malo povišenu temperaturu koja nestane ako nema niš, u biokemijskoj je osstala

----------


## Mury

Cure, meni danas tek 2DNT, ali čini mi se da već osjećam lagane menstualne grčeve  :Sad: ...Vještica treba doći za tjedan dana najkasnije, uh  :Sad: ..a možda i umišljam, više nisam pametna....

----------


## Hakya

Ja menstrualne grceve osjecam od ET i nikako nisu stali, prvi par dana sam ih vise osjecala, a sada par puta u toku dana, i popraceni su nekim zatezanjem i probadanjem koje mi i ne slici na menstrualne grceve, a pogotovo ako se naglo ustanem ili legnem na bok. Ja moram dobiti isti dan kad mi je i beta, iako prvi put od utrogestana dosla mi je tek par dana nakon sta sam ih prestala uzimati.

----------


## vanesa84

Pozdrav cure! nova sam ovdje,ali vas čitam već dugo. Ne znam sto misliti:danas mi je 15dnt beta 37,87. ?? Molim komentar...

----------


## butterfly101

*ježić  * bravvooo i sretnooo

----------


## linalena

Ja bi trebala dobiti u srijedu da nije postupka, a i to je po mom inače ciklusu a ovo je zapravo prvi ciklus poslije stimulacije. I prvi puta je taj ciklus bio sprčkan. Beta tek u ponedjeljak. Dva puta dobila nakon 4 dana od prekida utrića a zadnji put dobila odmah sljedeći dan sa spotingom prije jedno 3 dana
I zato i sada stalno pogledavam u gać umjesto da se opustim
I da, ostajem na bo

----------


## malena19

*Kitty*... cestitam na plusicu!! i vjerujem da su to bebice  :Smile: 




> Ja bi trebala dobiti u srijedu da nije postupka, a i to je po mom inače ciklusu a ovo je zapravo prvi ciklus poslije stimulacije. I prvi puta je taj ciklus bio sprčkan. Beta tek u ponedjeljak. Dva puta dobila nakon 4 dana od prekida utrića a zadnji put dobila odmah sljedeći dan sa spotingom prije jedno 3 dana
> I zato i sada stalno pogledavam u gać umjesto da se opustim
> I da, ostajem na bo


i ja non stop pogledavam u gace  :Sad:  pogotovo sto i od utrica osjetim da malo curim pa onda stalno virkam da ne krvarim  :Sad: 
meni je beta u petak, a da nije bilo postupka sutra tj. danas bi trebala dobiti, pa ako ne bude nista ujutro vjerujem da cu napraviti test. to je onda 13dnt pa se nadam da ce nesto pokazati...
ja sam bila na bo prva dva tjedna od punkcije, ali sam jucer pocela raditi jer mi je dosadilo biti doma  :Smile: 

ali ti uzivaj... ako se ne varam susjede smo (ja sam u Zaprudju) i imas peseka pa uzivaj jos malo na nasipu u ovim suncanim danima  :Smile: 

sretno svima...

----------


## legal alien

> Pozdrav cure! nova sam ovdje,ali vas čitam već dugo. Ne znam sto misliti:danas mi je 15dnt beta 37,87. ?? Molim komentar...


Draga vanesa84 ja jos nikada nisam vidjela betu na nalazu pa nisam neki strucnjak. doduse obicno je beta veca 15dnt, ipak ne zelim te obeshrabrivati jer citala sam zaista da je bilo svakakvih slucajeva koje su zavrsile lijepim bebicama. 

jeli ti bio transfer 3. ili 5. dan?

uglavnom javi svome doktoru pa ce ti on reci sto i kako dalje. pretpostavljam da ce ti reci da ponovis za dva dana. 
u medjuvremenu, pogledaj ovdje referentne vrijednosti bete ovisno o starosti embria. i sretno :Zaljubljen:  do neba.

----------


## Mury

vanesa84, beta iskreno je mala, ali najbitnijeje da se pravilno dupla. Mislim da su za to najbolji primjeri naša ginger i inesz  ginger ima dvije prekrasne curice, a inesz je već prilično okrugla )  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Vanesa* najvaznije je da se beta pravilno dupla.Beta jeste niska,ali mozda je bila kasna implantacija pa se kasno pocela luciti.U svakom slucaju nastavi sa utricima a to ce ti i dr. reci i ponovi betu za 2 dana u istom labu.Sretno draga :Smile:

----------


## dea84

Drage, ja više nemam snage od čekanja...
Danas 7dnt (3d 2x 8-staničnog) i još uvijek me bole jajnici od punkcije a od 1dnt kao da ću dobit svaki čas i ne prestaje. 1dnt sam zvala kliniku i rekli su da popijem nešto protiv bolova i normabel, uzela sam samo normabel ali taj osječaj da ću dobit ne prestaje ni nakon 7 dana. Da li ima uopče nade za mene da se više nadam da će na kraju biti sve ok. Neugodno mi je zvat opet na kliniku kad su mi rekli da jajnici mogu bolit nakon transfera. Inače imam bolne i ovulacije i pred m. Jel imao tko takvih problema a da je ipak dobro završilo?

----------


## Snekica

Nade ima uvijek, kad su prisutni bolovi i kad ih nema! Tako da strpljivo čekaš betu. Ako ti je bol nepodnošljiva, naravno idi do klinike na savjet a i da te vide. Sretno! 
p.s. meni to miriši na dobro... :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Cure, meni danas tek 2DNT, ali čini mi se da već osjećam lagane menstualne grčeve ...Vještica treba doći za tjedan dana najkasnije, uh ..a možda i umišljam, više nisam pametna....


mury  2dpt  i to blastica  , lagani grcici  nalik  mengi  pa  imlantacija  duso   :Smile:    ne  drugacije misliti  ne ne  
drzim fige na rukama i nogama   :Smile:  

vanesa  nista nego ponovit   betu  , treba se lijepo poduplat  ,  bilo je lijepih zavrsetaka  sa  malom betom  , sretno !!!

----------


## linalena

samo ću malo ćirnit i svima zavibrat ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i reći by-by tim crnim mislima , sad se moraju redati poziitivne bete  :Cool:

----------


## Mury

Oh *crvenkapice* moja, teško je misliti da će biti ikada dobro nakon svega,ali ajde, nisam ni blizu još potonula kao prošli put  :Smile: , nada je još tu, i sutra idem na posao, da se manje zamaram glupim (ne)simptomima...

----------


## dea84

Snekica, hvala i ja se nadam da će biti sve u redu ali baš se nikako ne mogu opustit...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Oh *crvenkapice* moja, teško je misliti da će biti ikada dobro nakon svega,ali ajde, nisam ni blizu još potonula kao prošli put , nada je još tu, i sutra idem na posao, da se manje zamaram glupim (ne)simptomima...


mora  jednom  uspjeti ,  :Love:

----------


## vanesa84

hvala cure! vidjet ćemo sutra kakva je beta #2

----------


## ježić

Cure, došla sam vas malo podržati! Slažem se s linelanom; bye bye crnim mislima! 

Vanesa, koji dan je bio transfer? Koliko su ti vratili? Obavezno ponovi betu sutra!

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## Luna81

Može li mi tko reći jesu li bolovi u leđima i donjem dijelu trbuha normalni ako je ET bio prije 12 dana, betu vadim u nedjelju. Trbuh jako napuhnut.
Sretno svima!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## malena19

Evo da i ovdje javim: moja beta 13dnt 238,40  :Smile: 
puno srece svima, a pogotovo cekalicama bete

----------


## butterfly101

ovo je super, pa napokon je krenulo sa lijepim vijestima.........svim trudnicama veeelike čestitke na uspjehu i neka tako ostane do dalnjega jer ima nas koji se želimo pridružiti

----------


## malena19

i slazem se sa jezic i linalena da treba reci papa crnim mislima.
Cak ste jucer i mene uspjele zbedirati jer nisam imala nikakve simptome, a eto ipak je za sad sve dobro, a nadam se da ce tako i ostati!

samo ostanite pozitivne... zelim vam svima da uspijete sto prije ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~

----------


## Hakya

Malena19 cestitam :Klap:  od :Heart: 
Meni danas 11 dnt. i dalje me bole jajnici i osjecam zatezanje i grceve, pa ponovno bolovi nalik menstrualnim, neznam ni ja vise sta da mislim, i cesto mi se ide na wc zbog pritiska na mjehur, a uopce ne pijem toliko tekucine.Dea84 i ja od et. osjecam te bolove svakodnevno i uopce ne prestaju. Jos 2 dana pa cemo doznati na cemu smo, a panika me hvata, od jucer ogromni grop u zelucu. Ovo cekanje do bete me ubija.

----------


## Hakya

> ovo je super, pa napokon je krenulo sa lijepim vijestima.........svim trudnicama veeelike čestitke na uspjehu i neka tako ostane do dalnjega jer ima nas koji se želimo pridružiti


Potpisujem :Smile:

----------


## malena19

hvala cure!!!




> Malena19 cestitam od
> Meni danas 11 dnt. i dalje me bole jajnici i osjecam zatezanje i grceve, pa ponovno bolovi nalik menstrualnim, neznam ni ja vise sta da mislim, i cesto mi se ide na wc zbog pritiska na mjehur, a uopce ne pijem toliko tekucine.Dea84 i ja od et. osjecam te bolove svakodnevno i uopce ne prestaju. Jos 2 dana pa cemo doznati na cemu smo, a panika me hvata, od jucer ogromni grop u zelucu. Ovo cekanje do bete me ubija.


ja sam bolove imala prvih par dana jer je bila HS, ali onda se to smirilo i zadnjih tjedan dana nista, a eto velika beta.

jedna od cura koja je bila sa mnom na punkciji i transferu je stalno imala bolove i stalno je imala osjecaj da ce svaki cas procuriti i danas mi javi da je popiskila plus  :Smile:  nisam nista htjela spominjati za nju jer jos nije vadila betu, ali sam sad namjerno napisala da vidite da je to kod svakog razlicito i da nista ne znaci niti kad ima niti kad nema boli/simptoma. Sve smo mi razlicite i kod svakog je situacija nakon postupka razlicita.

A da ovo cekanje bete ubija to da.... i ja sam izludila... ali sam si na pocetku zacrtala da necu nista raditi do 12dnt i tako sam lakse izdrzala... ali zato odmah 13-ti dan pisanje  :Smile: 

sretno... i zelim ti veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

malena19, čestitam!
Meni danas 4DNT, i jutros u zoru bolovi po dnu trbuha, ovo mi ne miriše na dobro, kad god imam te bolove baš po dnu trbuha, nema T  :Sad:

----------


## dea84

Hakya, da izdržimo do bete~~~~~~~~~~~~
Makar si ja razmišljam na napravim test u subotu 11dnt?
Mislim tek toliko da znam imam li se nadati

----------


## kitty

cure, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima da vam čekanje brzo prođe i da vam bete budu barem troznamenkaste!
Mury, ti bolovi mogu biti i implantacija, znam da imaš puno toga iza sebe i da te strah i teško se opustiti ali probaj misliti pozitivno. znam da je to lako reći a teško ostvariti ali pokušaj. ja držim fige iz sve snage da su bolovi dobar znak!
dea84, ja sam prvi test radila već 10dnt pa se pojavila druga crtica, ali ja sam malo luda i previše nestrpljiva, pa ti sad kako hoćeš.

ja jutros ponovila kućni test, sad se druga crtica baš dobro vidi, eto nadam se da je to ipak onda dobar znak. testove više ne ponavljam do bete, samo se živciram. ali mislim da ću betu izvaditi ranije, u petak, tad će mi biti 14dnt pa mislim da neće biti prerano.

----------


## dea84

kitty, baš mi je drago što se druga crtica podebljala..... :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

kitty, bravo i petak je taman dobar dan za lijepu betu!

----------


## legal alien

meni na otpusnom pise da vadim betu 14 dnt ali prema onim tablicama beta bi trebala biti vidljiva vec 11dnt3d, odnosno 14 dana od punkcije, jeli tako?
ja sigurno necu izdrzati taj 14. dan jer mi strpljivost nije vrlina. a i bolje da odmah znam na cemu sam.

inace danas tek 5dnt. lagana temp od 37 do 37.3 ali to je inace moja radna temepratura drugi dio ciklusa i jos nitko nije otkrio zasto. strah me da ne skuham ove malce. a onda opet mozda je bolje da im je toplije s obzirom na nagli dolazak zime :Wink: 
tu i tamo me malo jajnik zicne ali to je isto standard. sinoc sam zamisljala kako se malci implatiraju i da me od toga malo bolucka dole. uglavnom pokusavam im vizalizacijom pomoci. 

drage cure sorry sto ovoliko brbljam (pisem). svima u postupcima zelim bebice za 9 mjeseci.

----------


## legal alien

kitty cestitam na pozitivnom testu!

----------


## Bab

kitty, bravo za deblju crticu !!!
i naravno, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak i jednu debelu ß!!!

legal alien, sretno draga...samo ti vizualiziraj takve lijepe stvari...ne može odmoć  :Smile: 

Svim čekalicama ß posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izdrže i dočekaju lijepe brojčice.

----------


## malena19

cure hvala na cestitkama i da mi brzo date priliku da vratim istom mjerom  :Smile: 

*kitty*   :Love:  bas sam happy zbog sretnih vijesti! sad jos cekamo veliku betu  u petak  :Smile:  Ali to je sretan lab pa nema sanse da ne bude  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koji cetaju betu i da bude VELIKAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!

----------


## butterfly101

> meni na otpusnom pise da vadim betu 14 dnt ali prema onim tablicama beta bi trebala biti vidljiva vec 11dnt3d, odnosno 14 dana od punkcije, jeli tako?
> ja sigurno necu izdrzati taj 14. dan jer mi strpljivost nije vrlina. a i bolje da odmah znam na cemu sam.
> 
> inace danas tek 5dnt. lagana temp od 37 do 37.3 ali to je inace moja radna temepratura drugi dio ciklusa i jos nitko nije otkrio zasto. strah me da ne skuham ove malce. a onda opet mozda je bolje da im je toplije s obzirom na nagli dolazak zime
> tu i tamo me malo jajnik zicne ali to je isto standard. sinoc sam zamisljala kako se malci implatiraju i da me od toga malo bolucka dole. uglavnom pokusavam im vizalizacijom pomoci. 
> 
> drage cure sorry sto ovoliko brbljam (pisem). svima u postupcima zelim bebice za 9 mjeseci.



Ovo mi se jako svidja, ja imam sutra transfer 5dnp, nadam se da će me doćekat 3 blastice.....usput i ja sam nestrpljiva inače,neznam kako ću izdržat do prvog kućnog testa

----------


## ježić

malena19, čestitam i ovdje!

kitty, bravo za plusić! 14dt je idealno za izvaditi betu! Sretno!


Cure čekalice, ako vam što znači, ja sam dan prije bete imala takve grčeve da sam bila sigurna da menga slijedi idući dan, ali me umjesto toga ipak dočekala lijepa beta! I vama želim isti scenarij!

----------


## Mury

Friške trudnice, pomagajte  :Smile: ...jutros u 5 me probudilo jako probadanje ali skroz na dnu trbuha u desnoj strani, kao da mi netko nož zabija, i tako to probdanje trajalo svakih 20-30 min. do podne, sve na istom mjestu...i sad sam na mukama jel to dobacivanje emrbija, ili je možda koja trudnca imala isti simptom  :Smile: . Danas mi je 4DNT.

----------


## MASLINA1973

> cure, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima da vam čekanje brzo prođe i da vam bete budu barem troznamenkaste!
> Mury, ti bolovi mogu biti i implantacija, znam da imaš puno toga iza sebe i da te strah i teško se opustiti ali probaj misliti pozitivno. znam da je to lako reći a teško ostvariti ali pokušaj. ja držim fige iz sve snage da su bolovi dobar znak!
> dea84, ja sam prvi test radila već 10dnt pa se pojavila druga crtica, ali ja sam malo luda i previše nestrpljiva, pa ti sad kako hoćeš.
> 
> ja jutros ponovila kućni test, sad se druga crtica baš dobro vidi, eto nadam se da je to ipak onda dobar znak. testove više ne ponavljam do bete, samo se živciram. ali mislim da ću betu izvaditi ranije, u petak, tad će mi biti 14dnt pa mislim da neće biti prerano.



Je li ti to mučiš i nas i sebe :Very Happy:  
Ako ćeš izdržati do petka, divim ti se, trudnice draga!!!

Welcome to club iščekivanja - uzv, gestacijska, srčeko, pa iz tjedna u tjedan... neka, neka, sve je to slatko samo nek je sve u redu :Smile: 
 :Heart:

----------


## alma_itd

*Mury* draga... :Love: ja mislim da se odbacivanje embrija ne moze tako rano osjetiti.Ja sam osjetila 3 puta do sad i uvijek sam zapravo osjecala menstrualne bolove,doduse malo jace nego inace i sa komadima necega za sta sam predpostavljala da su djelici endometrija sa embrijem,ali to je bilo tek nakon vadjenja bete,dakle nekad nakon 14dnt.Ja se iskreno nadam da je to sto te sad muci i probada implantacija.Ja sam imala cijelo vrijeme bolove i nekakve grceve,pa sam pila Normabel da bi ih smanjila.Znam da je tesko nakon svega sto si prezivjela,ostati smirena i ne analizirati do besvijesti svaki simptom i bol,ali pokusaj se opustiti makar do 8dnt,a onda ludi jedno 2 dana i napravi test 10dnt.Blastice se ranije implantiraju pa bi i na testu bilo nesto vidjljivo,ako vec ne mognes izdrzati do bete.Molim se za tebe.

----------


## linalena

Koji je ono meni danas dan   :Idea:  10dnt
meni najčudnije kaj me uopće sise ne bole, nit su narasle, a danas sam inače po uobičajenim ciklusima trebala dobiti M i sise ubijaju od O do M

Svim čekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i a budu trocifrene (samo ko će zdržati te dane)
ja danas bila u šopingu, kupila jaknu i cipela za zimu,
 šećem s pesom, sutra joj je rođendan pa joj idem sada složiti "tortu"
slažem si nekaj za posao al ono 15min dnevno
kombiniram fotke za dati izraditi, još me svekrva od svadbe zeza da nisam dala jednoj tetki . da sada ne mislite koliko je ova čekala, eto u 12 slavimo drugu godišnjicu :Heart:

----------


## ježić

Meni ovaj pdf miriši na još trudnica :Grin:

----------


## Mury

*alma_itd*, ajde brijat ću da je implantacija  :Grin: ...baš sam anmjerno od danas krenula na psoao da ne msilim i ne analiziram simptome, kad ono jutros probadanje, uh  :Sad: ...ali najgore što me sad i noge počinju boliti  :Sad: ..
Cure čekalice, držite se!
Joj *linalena*, blago tebi, već 10DNT, meni tek 4 DNT i već luda 100%, što vie psotupaka, ja sve luđa  :Sad:

----------


## malena19

> Friške trudnice, pomagajte ...jutros u 5 me probudilo jako probadanje ali skroz na dnu trbuha u desnoj strani, kao da mi netko nož zabija, i tako to probdanje trajalo svakih 20-30 min. do podne, sve na istom mjestu...i sad sam na mukama jel to dobacivanje emrbija, ili je možda koja trudnca imala isti simptom . Danas mi je 4DNT.


Draga, znam da nije lako, ali mislim da svaka od nas ima razlicite simptome i drugacije iskustvo u postupku. mene je 5-6dnt uzasno bolilo i probadalo... nisam mogla lezati na boku, nego samo na ledjima. ako bi se u snu okrenula na bok, probudila bi se od boli. Ali to sam pripisivala HS (imala sam 18JS i preko 20 folikula) pa sam mislila da su jajnici izmuceni i da zato bole. Onda se to smirilo i od tada me nista ne boli (ali ja i inace namam ova probadanja i bol par dana prije menge. samo dobijem i nakon toga me pretezno uzasno boli).

iskreno mislim da te ne bi bolilo odbacivanje embrija.. ne toliko i ne 4dnt.. 

sve u svemu pokusaj ostati pozitivna.. ako se mrve pokusavaju primiti trebaju svu pozitivnu energiju i ljubav koju mogu dobiti  :Love:  :Love:  :Love: 

sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## malena19

> Meni ovaj pdf miriši na još trudnica


i meni... i meni...  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap: 

ajmo cure....

----------


## Mury

malena19  :Love:

----------


## Mury

I da, jutros nema nikakvih probadanja, ali noge i dalje bolje, a to je sigurno kod mene najlošiji znak  :Sad: ...baš sam tužna, jer nema šanse da do ponedjeljka ne procurim, nikako ni betu ne mogu dočekati, a danas mi tek 5 DNT, ali 26 DC...ovo je bio moj zadnji pokušaj  :Sad: ..iscrpili smo sve mogućnosti, ako sa blasticama ne mogu ostati T, čemu se više nadati i besmisleno mučiti  :Sad:

----------


## legal alien

> Joj *linalena*, blago tebi, već 10DNT, meni tek 4 DNT i već luda 100%, što vie psotupaka, ja sve luđa


draga mury potpisujem ovaj dio o korelaciji ludila i duljini staza  :Grin: 
ja spavalica budna od 5 ujutro. 
upravo mi je MD nekako tuzno rekao ti si vec/opet na rodama????? 

drzi se mury! gledajuci tvoj potpis stvarno mislim da je sada na tebi red. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## legal alien

inace ja sam danas 6dnt3d i meni je danas:   6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja,  morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

i bas me briga sto me vise nista ne boli. odoh cistiti stan da ova nervoza i visak energije budu produktivni.

----------


## Hakya

Evo da prijavim i ovde meni danas 13dnt. 5-dn.bc, sutra beta
I dalje me boli i zateze u predjelu jajnika, i dalje ne mogu spavati na boku, cesto idem na wc i po noci se dizem vise puta.
Moje nedoumice ce se sutra razjasniti, jer ovo iscekivanje i osluskivanje simptoma me izluduje

----------


## mare41

Hakya, sigurna sam da ćemo sutra u čestitare!

----------


## dea84

Hakya, sretno sutra!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vanesa84

transfer je bio 3.dan.3 lijepa embrija. 
 beta br2:48,83. Dr.kaže da nam ne ide dobro.

 U petak beta br.3

----------


## legal alien

zao mi je vanesa. :Love: 

hakya tvoji simptomi zvuce obecavajuce. javi nam veliku betu sutra.

----------


## Mia Lilly

> I da, jutros nema nikakvih probadanja, ali noge i dalje bolje, a to je sigurno kod mene najlošiji znak ...baš sam tužna, jer nema šanse da do ponedjeljka ne procurim, nikako ni betu ne mogu dočekati, a danas mi tek 5 DNT, ali 26 DC...ovo je bio moj zadnji pokušaj ..iscrpili smo sve mogućnosti, ako sa blasticama ne mogu ostati T, čemu se više nadati i besmisleno mučiti


Nemoj već sad prekrižiti postupak. Pričekaj betu.
Šaljem ti puno trudničke prašine!

----------


## alma_itd

I ja saljem trudnicku prasinu...svima kome treba :Very Happy:

----------


## Inesz

Mury draga, nemoj unaprijed otpisivati. Hajde,  pokušaj mrvicu nadati se! Znam da ti je teško, ali ostavi malo nade u uspjeh.

----------


## Luna81

Draga Hakya, ove simptome koje opisuješ imam i ja i uz njih bol u leđima i grudima. Meni je danas isto 13dnt, a betu bih tebala vaditi u nedjelju. Mislim da ću ipak u subotu i da bi i tada mogla pokazati isto.  Želim ti puno sreće i jedva čekam da čujem novosti kod tebe  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

pozdrav cure,evo prijavljujem danjašnji transfer,5dnp blastocista,vidim ima vas koje sutra radite betu-sretno,a ja tek na početku ovog meni najtežeg dijela postupka,to čekanje stvarno izluđuje...sretno svima i evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ježić

butterfly, čestitam! Koliko je vraćeno blastica?

Sretno cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## lberc

Mury,točno znam kak se osjećaš,al nemoj još otpisat postupak,pa tek ti je 5 dan,i ja sam imala bolove u nogama i točno sam znala da je to siguran znak menge,al,ne tak rano,ko ti,kasnije..i ja sam imala odlične blastice 3 puta,a od trudnoće ni t,isto si tak mislim kak da ostanem trudna,kad sve super,a na kraju..nula..

----------


## butterfly101

ma sad sam malo zbunjena,vračena je jedna,ali na otpusnom piše u stanju M,a to bi značilo morula,šta vi mislite,nakon morule dolazi blastocista...evo već brinem a tek bio transfer

----------


## ježić

Nisam sigurna što znači M, moguće je morula. Da, inače, nakon morule dolazi blastocista.
I nemoj brinuti, probaj se opustiti čim više!

----------


## butterfly101

> Nisam sigurna što znači M, moguće je morula. Da, inače, nakon morule dolazi blastocista.
> I nemoj brinuti, probaj se opustiti čim više!


hvala :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

mury,sve će bit dobro,drži mi se...evo malo pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
butterfly,za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
hakya za sutrašnju betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svi ostalim čekalicama puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## butterfly101

*kiki30* hvala ti,nadam se da će biti onako kako mi prognoziraš :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

ma sigurna sam da hoće  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## malena19

> I da, jutros nema nikakvih probadanja, ali noge i dalje bolje, a to je sigurno kod mene najlošiji znak ...baš sam tužna, jer nema šanse da do ponedjeljka ne procurim, nikako ni betu ne mogu dočekati, a danas mi tek 5 DNT, ali 26 DC...ovo je bio moj zadnji pokušaj ..iscrpili smo sve mogućnosti, ako sa blasticama ne mogu ostati T, čemu se više nadati i besmisleno mučiti


molim te nemoj biti tuzna.. vidim da ste svasta prosli i znam da je jako tesko i mozda grubo zvuci (mada mi to nije namjera), ali bit ce vremena za tugu kasnije.... mada ti iskreno zelim da ne bude tuge nego samo velika sreca..
nemoj jos odustati... prosla si sve pikice i inekcije i punkciju i pokusaj naci jos malo snage za jos par dana strpljenja... tvoja mala mrvica te ceka i zasluzuje to.... znas da ovakvo psihicko stanje nije dobro... pomozi jos koliko mozes  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## malena19

hakya ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!
I ja sutra vadim drugu  :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## malena19

> *drzi se mury! gledajuci tvoj potpis stvarno mislim da je sada na tebi red.*


potpisujem!!!

----------


## Mury

Oh cure moje, hvala vam na podršci, ali tako je teško biti pozitivan, iako sam sebi ovaj put rekla bit ću pozitivna, neću gledat simptome, odoh na posao od 4dnt...ali to je jače od mene, nema šanse da ne osluškujem tijelo, i naravno da kad ga osluškujem nađem uvijek one negativne simptome  :Sad: ...noge su i jučer bolile, i evo i sada već ujutro počinju, (.) (.) nula bodova, nit bole, niti su uvećane ...  :Sad: 
A to da je na mene red, eh, nema u ovoj borbi niti reda, niti pravila...sudbina je svoje čini mi se već davno zapečatila, a meni je čini se zapečatila život bez biološkog djeteta  :Sad: ...

----------


## anddu

Joj Mury, stvarno nemoj tako crno misliti. Znam da je teško ostati pozitivan nakon svega i da bez obzria bile mi pozitivne ili pesimistične trudnoća će se ili dogoditi ili neće, ali radi sebe i svog zdravlja pokušaj naći malo nade.I nemoj prije vremena otpisati ovaj postupak. Vibram od sveg srca za tebe  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## legal alien

'jutro svima

mury, iš iš crnim mislima. happy thoughts, happy thoughts! nakon transfera smo sve trudne dok se ne dokaze suprotno. 

normalno je da od neke pozitive potonemo tu i tamo. pa zamisli samo koliko smo hormona primile, i tijelo i mozak moraju reagirati. ja se vise puta dnevno od zen tibetanskog svecenika pretvorim u zenu na rubu zivcanog sloma. kad malo bolje razmislim to mi se dogadja i u ciklusima bez postupka :Laughing:  ono sto zelim reci je da je to sto osjecas najnormalnije i svaka od nas osjeca isto i bori se sama sa sobom i svojim mislima. jer nakon transfera ti nista drugo i ne preostaje. zato je beskorisno tugovati vec sada, u slucaju "nedaj boze" neg bete imat cemo vremena za tugu.  
pa ti jos imas sanse i za prirodnu trudnocu sto recimo kod mene nije slucaj (nemam jajovode, vidi potpis). zato nemoj gubit nadu. znamo da je ovo igra pokusaja, promasaja i na kraju uspjeha, samo sto nikad ne znamo kada ce se taj uspjeh dogoditi.  :Yes:  :Zaljubljen:  :Love:

----------


## Bab

Mury draga, baš mi tužno zvučiš...i iskreno i ja se nekad nađem sama sa sobom i takvim mislima...ali onda dođe novi dan i neka nova nada...
Mene su u zadnje 2 biokemijske gdje su ß bile pristojne od cca 10 dnt bolile prepone, ko da sam imala neki nelagodni pritisak...a i čula sam od još par cura da su one u trudnoći imale takve bolove...
Pa Mury draga, ko zna, možda ova bol ovaj puta znači NEdolazak vještice...
Ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila za takav scenarij...drž' se draga naša :Love: 

A Tini i Lui šaljem posebne čestitke za njihova  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen: ...cure uživajte i za sve nas tužnice/čekalice i nek vam je sretno do kraja.

Današnjim betovadilicama želim veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeliiiiiiiiiiiiikeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i debele brojkice i da skačemo tu ko blesave od sreće !!!!

----------


## Bab

Mury draga, baš mi tužno zvučiš...i iskreno i ja se nekad nađem sama sa sobom i takvim mislima...ali onda dođe novi dan i neka nova nada...<BR>Mene su u zadnje 2 biokemijske gdje su ß bile pristojne od cca 10 dnt bolile prepone, ko da sam imala neki nelagodni pritisak...a i čula sam od još par cura da su one u trudnoći imale takve bolove...<BR>Pa Mury draga, ko zna, možda ova bol ovaj puta znači NEdolazak vještice...<BR>Ja ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ iz petnih žila za takav scenarij...drž' se draga naša<IMG class=inlineimg title=Love border=0 alt="" src="images/smilies/love2.gif" smilieid="70"><BR><BR>A Tini i Lui šaljem posebne čestitke za njihova <IMG class=inlineimg title=Heart border=0 alt="" src="images/smilies/heart.gif" smilieid="47"><IMG class=inlineimg title=Zaljubljen border=0 alt="" src="images/smilies/zaljubljen.gif" smilieid="69">...cure uživajte i za sve nas tužnice/čekalice i nek vam je sretno do kraja.<BR><BR>Današnjim betovadilicama želim veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeliiiiiiiiiiiiikeeeeeeeeeeeeeee i debele brojkice i da skačemo tu ko blesave od sreće&nbsp;!!!!<BR><BR>

----------


## Hakya

Javljam i ovde beta 14dnt. 1112,2 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
U ponediljak ponovo vadim da vidim kako se dupla
Ovo kao da se dogada nekome drugome, jos nemogu doc sebi
Puno vibre i dobrih zelja svima :Very Happy:

----------


## mravic

hakya i ovde da ti cestitam, bravo.

----------


## linalena

test negativan
i sada se lupam po glavi kaj sam ga radila, ma glupača, jer kaj nije to niš sigurno makar 12dnt sa blasticom bi valjda kaj pokazao
imam uputnicu za betu no tek u ponedjeljak ili da skoknem privatno još danas

----------


## dea84

linalena, možda je još rano ne gubi nadu...
Možda bolje da pričekaš pon.
Ja sam isto danas kupila test i mislim si da ga napravim sutra 11dnt

----------


## mare41

linalena, teoretski je 12 dana za blasticu dosta....

----------


## linalena

ma znam, nead mi se sada davat još nofce za betu
napraviti ću u pon pa odmah u dogovor za dalje
zapravo prvo dogovoriti spavanje u Pragu krajem 11og (eto za mjesec dana) 
i da me na SD stave na listu za lijekove, kakva je gore situacija neću tako i tako stići na red prije sljedećeg proljeća a do tada se stigne puno toga napraviti
nastaviti ću još sa terapijom

----------


## butterfly101

*hakya* ovo je super...čestitam

*mury* ne gubi nadu, moja frendica je imala užasne bolove u nogama kad je ostala trudna,tako da je to možda i neki znak....sretno

----------


## ježić

*Hakya*, čestitam i ovdje!

*Mury*, ne gubi nadu još!

*linelana*, žao mi je za testić :Love:

----------


## legal alien

:Very Happy: hakya koja super beta. cestitam!  :Very Happy: mogu mislit koji je to osjecaj vidjeti toliku betu. 
twinsi maybe?

----------


## Hakya

Legal Alien hvala na cestitkama, i ja cjeli dan o tome razmisljam, dr. je rekao da su mi oba dva embrija odlicna tako da je sve moguce, a s obzirom na veliku betu, vidit cemo. Nadam se da ce se samo ljepo duplati i da ce sve biti uredu.

----------


## linalena

Napravila ja i betu, okrugla 0

dok sam čekala rezultat koji sam znala kakav će biti
kupila si malo rublja, termo čarapa (hmm možda sam trebala kupiti nekaj drugo baš sam si zaželila sexa)
kesten pire 


velka pusa svima

----------


## kockica1

veliiki pozdrav svim cekalicama  bete i svi novim trudnicama. prijavljujem se u vas klub cekanja. meni danas 1 dan ET.beta je za 18 dana

----------


## ježić

*linelana*,  :Love: 




> veliiki pozdrav svim cekalicama  bete i svi novim trudnicama. prijavljujem se u vas klub cekanja. meni danas 1 dan ET.beta je za 18 dana


Tek za 18 dana? :Shock:  
Pa zašto tako kasno? Kakav je transfer bio, trodnevni ili blastice?

----------


## Kadauna

> Legal Alien hvala na cestitkama, i ja cjeli dan o tome razmisljam, dr. je rekao da su mi oba dva embrija odlicna tako da je sve moguce, a s obzirom na veliku betu, vidit cemo. Nadam se da ce se samo ljepo duplati i da ce sve biti uredu.


može biti ali ne mora, moja je beta bila 732 i to samo 14 dnt i to 3-dnevnog embrija, dakle samo 16 nakon punkcije sam imala betu od 732, 18 dana nakon punkcije je beta već bila na 1450. Da nisam znala tad da su mi vratili 1 embriji vjerovala bih da su možda blizanci.................... u svakom slučaju sretno i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uzv

----------


## thinkpink

> Napravila ja i betu, okrugla 0
> 
> dok sam čekala rezultat koji sam znala kakav će biti
> kupila si malo rublja, termo čarapa (hmm možda sam trebala kupiti nekaj drugo baš sam si zaželila sexa)
> kesten pire 
> 
> velka pusa svima


žao mi je  :Love: , ali nema druge nego idemo dalje.....
moja je 4,2. isto sam se nagradila danas, pulover i jedan lijepi pojas....ne sjećam se kad sam si zadnji put nešto kupila, a ne sjećam se ni sexa više, pa jedva čekam  :Zaljubljen: .

----------


## kockica1

to tako ode ide u pragu. blastociste su mi vratili,samoneznam ko ce meni toliko izdrzati

----------


## kitty

evo i ovdje prijavljujem: moja beta 14dnt je 237!
hvala vam svima na podršci  :Heart: 

linalena i thinkpink žao mi je cure  :Love:

----------


## dea84

evo da i tu javim da mi 11dnt kućni test negativan pa u pon. vadim betu reda radi

----------


## legal alien

linalena :Love:  znam da je tesko ali ides dalje. odtugujes, kupis si nesto lijepo i onda u planiranje novog postupka. i da, molim te zamjeni te termo carapice sa halterima i onda "sexy times".

dea84, svakako nastavi sa utricima. nisam skuzila jeli ti transfer bio 3. ili 5. dan. uglavnom nastavi sa utricima pa ces vidjeti u ponedjeljak. testovi su bazdareni na 25 jedinica pa ako je bio transfer 3d mozda jos postoji sansa. ja sam u zadnjem postupku isto radila test 11dnt3d. sada cu 11d ipak izvaditi betu da skratim to iscekivanje.

meni je danas 8dnt3d. i danas bi trebala mantrati sljedece: .stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon  HCG u krv (jucer su se naravno ugnjezdili do kraja)  :Razz:

----------


## dea84

3 dan je bio transfer....

----------


## butterfly101

*thinkpink*  šaljem ti veeeliki  :Love:  ,tako draga idemo dalje dignute glave a do tada puuuuno :Very Happy:  seska!!!!!

Ja imala transfer 5d,danas mi je drugi dan od transf. dali se to računa kao da mi je danas  :Heart:  implantacija 7dnp?

----------


## Nera29

Ja imala transfer 5d,danas mi je drugi dan od transf. dali se to računa kao da mi je danas  :Heart:  implantacija 7dnp?[/QUOTE]

tu je link na kojemu po danima piše sve, a to znači da bi ti implantacija trebala biti sutra  :Smile: 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...fera&Itemid=76

----------


## butterfly101

*nera29* hvala ti za ovaj link, ali sad mi nešto nije jasno :Shock:  :Shock:  :Shock: ,ovdje piše da prvo dodje blastocista pa onda tek morula, ali šta nije obratno, da iz morule nastaje blstocista????

----------


## tlukaci5

čestitke svim novim trudnicama :Klap:  :Klap: , 
Linalena :Love:

----------


## legal alien

> *nera29* hvala ti za ovaj link, ali sad mi nešto nije jasno,ovdje piše da prvo dodje blastocista pa onda tek morula, ali šta nije obratno, da iz morule nastaje blstocista????


da i meni je zbunjitis. morula pa blastocista, sigurno tim redom. 
ipak ja se cvrsto drzim tog scenarija po danima i nastojim ignorirati ovaj grozni osjecaj kao da mi dolazi M.....

----------


## Sezen

cure pokušavam pronaći na prethodnim stranicama,ali mi ne ide...naime danas sam imala transfer i kad sam došla doma 

išla na wc i sve normalno,no kasnije na papiru tragovi krvi u sluzi...više se ne sjećam jesam to imala prvi put...

kakva su vaša iskustva?

----------


## bubili

> cure pokušavam pronaći na prethodnim stranicama,ali mi ne ide...naime danas sam imala transfer i kad sam došla doma 
> 
> išla na wc i sve normalno,no kasnije na papiru tragovi krvi u sluzi...više se ne sjećam jesam to imala prvi put...
> 
> kakva su vaša iskustva?


ja imam malo sukrvice svaki put poslije punkcije,poslije ET mi se nije dešavalo

----------


## Mury

*Sezen*, možda ti je oštećen kapilar prilikom transfera, a možda se i mrva već gnjezdi  :Smile: ...svakako mislim da nije zabrinjavajuće, i da će proći! Sretno!!!!

----------


## mare41

Sezen, to ništa ne znači, to se negdje malo nešto postrugalo, ko što kaže Mury, al niže-na putu od cerviksa.

----------


## dea84

Sezen, ne brini se to sam i ja imala i rekao je doktor da ako mi bude da se ne brinem jer prilikom transfera su malo teže namjestili instrumente pa prepostavljam da se malo zagrebalo.

----------


## Mury

Cure, moje, kod mene evo treći dan zatišje, ni sama ne znam jel to dobro ili nije dobro, ali sam nekako mirnija  :Smile: 
Ali svejedno molim friške trudnice :hakya, kitty, luna....ajmo na sunce trenutne i nedavne simptome, simptome za vrijeme čekanja bete, da malo olakšate nama čekalicama  :Grin:

----------


## ježić

> *nera29* hvala ti za ovaj link, ali sad mi nešto nije jasno,ovdje piše da prvo dodje blastocista pa onda tek morula, ali šta nije obratno, da iz morule nastaje blstocista????


Sigurno je morula prije, onda blastocista.




> cure pokušavam pronaći na prethodnim stranicama,ali mi ne ide...naime danas sam imala transfer i kad sam došla doma 
> 
> išla na wc i sve normalno,no kasnije na papiru tragovi krvi u sluzi...više se ne sjećam jesam to imala prvi put...
> 
> kakva su vaša iskustva?


Znam da nije isto, ali prilikom jedne inseminacije meni je lagano oštećen cerviks. Bilo je lagano krvarenje, doc je malo obrisala tuferom i dalje sve ok. Ne brini!

----------


## kitty

> Cure, moje, kod mene evo treći dan zatišje, ni sama ne znam jel to dobro ili nije dobro, ali sam nekako mirnija 
> Ali svejedno molim friške trudnice :hakya, kitty, luna....ajmo na sunce trenutne i nedavne simptome, simptome za vrijeme čekanja bete, da malo olakšate nama čekalicama


evo ovako: do 6.dnt ništa osim napuhnutosti i blagih bolova u donjem dijelu trbuha, cicke blago bolne. od 8.-10.dnt bolovi kao PMS i to dosta intenzivni, u to vrijeme počele bolit bradavice i blago potamnile, 6.dnt iskočio mi herpes (to inače nikad nemam tako da sam ga povezala s implatacijom i padom imuniteta i doživjela ga kao dobar znak). nakon 10.dnt povremeno bolovi kao PMS, bradavice i dalje bolne i još tamnije. e da, i cijelo vrijeme uuuužasan umor i pospanost (ali mislim da je to od utrića).

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je ovaj put to to i da ćeš nas uskoro razveseliti sa velikom betom!
dea84 sretno sutra!
Sezen, legal alien i sve ostale cure čekalice puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~ za vaše mrvice!

ja se sutra nadam duplanju pa da konačno mogu malo lakše disati  :Yes:

----------


## kiki30

kitty za sutrašnje duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mury,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
naravno i butterfly,draga puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

ovo cekanje izludjuje.  :Rolling Eyes:  mislim da sam pogledala sve postove na rodi od osnutka. presla sam na strane forume... 

danas 9dnt3d. malo mi se cini da su mi se boobies ispuhale a to nikako nije dobro. onda mozda ih ja previse pipkam pa sad umisljam. 
tu i tamo me zicnu jajnici. 

mury, kako ti sa ovim iscekivanjem? ja vise ne znam s cime bi se zabavila jer sto god da radim, jedan dio mozga uvijek osluskuje tijelo. lobotomija mi ne bi pomogla. 

friske trudnice nastavite molim sa svojim simptomima prije tete bete da nam olaksate cekanje. ma znamo da je svima razlicito ali nas veseli citati  :Wink:

----------


## Aurora*

*legal alien* ja smatram da je od svih simptoma tako rano najbolji pokazatelj trudnicki test. 12. dpo iliti 12. dan nakon punkcije je po meni pravi dan za prvo testiranje. Prema tome, ja se ne bih izludjivala raznozraznim nagadjanjima da li bi ovo ili ono moglo biti to ili nesto drugo, nego bih napravila test. Uz pretpostavku da imam doma na raspolaganju koji, po mogucnosti onaj jeftini internetski.  :Wink:

----------


## legal alien

> *legal alien* ja smatram da je od svih simptoma tako rano najbolji pokazatelj trudnicki test. 12. dpo iliti 12. dan nakon punkcije je po meni pravi dan za prvo testiranje. Prema tome, ja se ne bih izludjivala raznozraznim nagadjanjima da li bi ovo ili ono moglo biti to ili nesto drugo, nego bih napravila test. Uz pretpostavku da imam doma na raspolaganju koji, po mogucnosti onaj jeftini internetski.


hvala aurora. ma sve znam. ja vec 14. dan nakon punkcije vadim betu (utorak). a nemam doma niti jedan test jer kako sad vise nemam jajovode i prestala sam ih kupovati. nema vise zavaravanja da bi mogla zatrudjneti izmedju postupaka. ostale su mi jedino lh trakice. ha ha koja ironija. mozda im je i rok trajanja istekao. 
glupo mi je sutra kupiti test a onda u utorak vaditi betu. strpit cu se. odnosno izludit cu se. sutra i onako idem raditi nakon dva tjedna tako da necu stici analizirati previse od zaostataka koji me cekaju. nisam bas neki radoholicar ali bas se veselim povratku u radnu rutinu.

----------


## Luna81

Moji simptomi su bolne bradavice, bol u donjem dijelu trbuha koja je gotovo konstantna i pospanost. Trbuh mi je već tjedan dana okruglast i napuhnut, probava usporena. 
Držite se legal alien , dea84 i Mury,  puuuunoooo ~~~~~~~~~ .

----------


## Aurora*

Inace, i lh trakice mogu posluziti kao test za trudnocu... Ali istina je, da one nisu pouzdane. Bez obzira na to ja bi i njih iskoristila, pogotovo ako im prijeti da propadnu zbog isteka roka trajanja.  :Smile:

----------


## amly

danas mi je 17 dnt. 15dnt beta je bila 490  :Smile: . za sve cure koje se izludzuju simptomima...ovo mi je bio mislim 7 IVF...vise sam prestala brojiti...svaki put je bilo razlicito,  bilo je postupaka da sam bila sigurna da ce upaliti, a ono velika 0. ovaj put nisam imala ama bas nikakve simptome osim ponekad bolovi i nervoza u nogama kao pred mengu, (.)(.) se napusu, pa ispusu, hemoroidi pojacani i katastrofalna stolica  :Sad: . zadnji par dana su mi grudi bolne, ali nisu prenapuhane...nadam se da natezanje na wc-u nece naskoditi plodu to mi trenutno stvara brigu  :Sad: . svim cekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hakya

Mene je od ET. zatezalo i probadalo u jajnicima, ponekad bi to bilo popraceno i menstrualnim bolovima. Bolovi su se javljali više puta dnevno po par minuta, pa bi stali i tako ponovno. Nisam mogla spavati na boku jer bi me to jako probadalo. Mislim da je bio 3dnt. kada sam isla na wc i kadad sam se obrisala imla sam tragove krvi na papiru, opet sam se obrisala i opet su se tragovi pojavili. Nakon tri sata isla sam ponovno na wc ali tragova nije bilo. I ja sam dosta napuhana, isto sam to pripisivala utrogestanima, kao i bolne i natecene grudi. I danas sam jako napuhana kao da sam u 6 mj. studnoce. I cesto sam isla na wc, cak i u toku noci a nisam pila toliko puno tekucine da bi bilo od toga. I meni se vise spava nego obicno u toku dana. Jedini trenutak kada sam promislila da sam mozda trudna je trenutak kada sam vidila tu krv na papiru, nekako mi je to dalo nadu, a sve ove ostale simptome pripisivala sam utrogestanima, mada prvi put kada sam isla na ICSI nista nisam osjecala, ovaj put je bilo sve drugacije.

----------


## Hakya

E da zaboravila sam napisati da je i moja stolica isto katastrofalna i ja se nadam da to natezanje na wc-u nece naskodit plodu.

----------


## butterfly101

hej cure,meni danas 3dnt (5d), nemam nikakvih simptoma,cike malo veće ali od kad sam počela sa hormonima,znači nema promjena,hm,neznam dali da se zapitam....ništa čekam betu

----------


## butterfly101

> kitty za sutrašnje duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> mury,puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> naravno i butterfly,draga puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



hvala ti draga *kiki30*, evo ja sam u toj fazi kad tražim razno razne simptome,i moram priznat da je to stvarno najteži dio,jer ih nikako ne pronalazim,ali baš niti jedan...možda je još rano,ali mozda ih neće ni biti....

----------


## kiki30

a znam,poznato mi je to-uvijek sam imala svakakve simptome ali kad sam ostala trudna niti jedan,već sam otpisala postupak...zato nikad se nezna ..
nema druge nego čekat betu, bit strpljiva i naravno optimistična  :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

buterfly još malo i bit će sve ok, navijam za lijepu veliku betu  :Smile: 
ja prelezala danas cijelo popodne nakon transfera i vise ne mogu  :Laughing: 
a i utrogestan mislim da daje svakakve simptome pa onda sam odlučila da najbolje ne mislit na to ni da me grudi bole , ni da san napuhana ko balončić, jednostavno si govorim da to tako mora bit - tješim se  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Cure, hvala na podijeljenim simptomima  :Smile: 
Meni danas 8DNT a 29 DC ( inače su mi ciklusi od 28-30 dana), pa ako sutra ostane bijel toaletni papir, mogu se još više nadati, jer inače procurim i preko utrogestana. Jedini dobar znam su mi povećane (.)(.) (i MM potvrdio  :Grin: ), te kao neki trnci u bradavicama, znači ne bolne, nego više nekakvi trnci, i da par puta sam i danas imala po dnu stomaka oštro probadanje. Ali kažem,ako do utorka ne procurim za mene je to već puno, i lagano se opuštam  :Smile: ...i, da danas lagano boli glava, ali onako podmuklo, i dobro znam da me tako boli i pred M, ali i u zadnje dvije trudnoće, tako da su sve opcije otvorene...uglavnom, nada mi se vratila  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

A joj,meni kažu kao da se osijeti da si trudan,nešto kao osječaj je dugačiji.... :Shock: .a ma,ja baš nemam nikakav filing,nikakav..osim tih cica koje su napete od početka th,ali nemam nikakvo probadanje u dnu trbuha...jooooo,već sam sama sebi dosadna... :Evil or Very Mad: dosta! neću više o tim simptomima....umara me to a vjerujem i sve cure koje čitaju moje postove...sorry :Embarassed:

----------


## chiara

Bok cure,

imam jedno pitanje menije je embrij (blastocista) zaleđen 6.dan i vraćen mi e 14.10. a rekli su mi da betu napravim 27.10. što je u biti 13 dana nakon transfera...jel to znaći a su mi dan transfera brojali već kao prvi zbog embrija starog 6 dana???

I da li je rano da ujutro idem izvaditi betu?

----------


## andream

dan transfera računa se kao nulti dan. Sutra bi ti znači bio deseti dan. Možeš i sutra vaditi betu, iako bih ja možda ipak napravila kako su ti rekli. Ja sam vadila 12. dan nakon transfera 3dnevnog embrija i ona je bila troznamenkasta, po toj bi logici i tebi sutra trebala biti pozitivna ako je trudnoća u pitanju. Sretno!

----------


## nea0902

Mury draga  :Kiss:  tako mi je drago da si mi se ponovo digla i da je nada tu! Ja stvarno mislim da je sada tvoje vrime i želim ti od srca ogromnu betu!

----------


## Nera29

Pozdrav cure, evo jučer sam imala transfer i s obzirom a sam prelezala skoro svih 5 dana od punkcije jer je bolilo dosta danas mi je već dosta i ležanja i mirovanja, mala šetnja ne bi trebala bti strašna zar ne?  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

smiješ šetati, naravno, ja sam na dan transfera više-manje ležala a onda dalje sve normalno bez nekih velikih naprezanja.

----------


## Sezen

cure hvala vam na odgovorima vezano za moje pitanjce....

evo meni je danas 2 dnt 2d embria,ne osjećam ništa posebno osim što sam ovaj put dosta napuhana što u prvom postupku

sa menopurima nisam bila, primila sam 32 ampule gonala+4cetrotide i dobila 2 js....koliko se sjećam prošli put mi je

nakon punkcije bilo bolnije jer sam imala 7js,ali nisam bila ovako napuhana...znam da je svaki postupak za sebe,ali i sam 

doktor se malo začudio da sam tako loše reagirala na gonale...jutro prije štoperice jedan folikul je bio velik 19,a drugi 17,jel to ok?

znam da je sve to individualno,ali ipak volim čitati i vaša iskustva,vrijeme brže prođe  :Smile: 

pozzz svima!

----------


## Snekica

*Mury*, welcome back on top!!! 
*Sezen*, folikuli su ti ok, tako i meni budu  cca. S obzirom koliko si primila Gonala nije ni čudo da si napuhana, mada si stvarno loše reagirala na njih. Ali i jedna js je vrijedna, a ti ih imaš dvije. Nisam polovila je li su ti i obje vraćene. Sorry! Pij puno tekućine i sve će biti ok. Sretno!

----------


## dea84

hvala svima na podrški ali ß=0
ništa već smo za vikend odradili plakanje nakon negativnog test a sad idemo dalje...

----------


## Sezen

*dea84* žao mi je...

----------


## chiara

dea84 žao mi je zbog tebe ali šaljem veliki zagrljaj da što prije kreneš dalje u nove pobjede...pusa

----------


## alma_itd

Oh *Mury* tako me raduje to tvoje probadanje u dnu stomaka,i ja sam isto imala.Molim za tebe :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

mury  kako  si danas  , imal krvi  ?? mislim na te   :Love:

----------


## Mury

Evo mene cure moje s posla, nema nikakvog spotinga niti krvaruckanja, danas imala par puta grčeve probadajuće po dnu trbuha koji su udarali u lijevu preponu (a možda i umišljam :mrgeen :Smile: , više si ni sama ne vjerujem, ali su to drugačiji grčevi od onih menstrualnih,  (.)(.) mi se sve više sviđaju, bujaju, počinjem ih osjećati da su teške  :Smile: , i MM je jako zadovoljan njima,samo jadan ne smije me ni pipnuti  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

mury,to mi dobro miriše,zato puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
dea,žao mi je....

----------


## Gabi25

Mury do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~
puno mislim na tebe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mury

Hvala vam cure moje  :Heart: 
Gabi25, ti sam nešto tiha u zadnje vrijeme, sve se mislim da nam skrivaš nešto fino  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## anddu

Mury, go girl!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tlukaci5

Mury, to bi moglo biti to :Heart: 
držim fige, zaslužuješ to. :Smile:

----------


## Mury

*tlukaci5*, vjeruj sve s MPO teme to zalužujemo, i sve ćemo to i dobiti, kad tad...vidi mene, jesam li to ja sa tolikim optimizmom :Grin: ?, jesam, jesam, ja sam  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Meni još uvijek nije jasno jeli se računa i onaj dan kad je transfer bio?
Ja sam apsolutni neznalica po tom pitanju ...ja nisam znala ni kaj su blastociste

----------


## Hakya

Dan kad ti je bio transfer se ne racuna, to ti je 0-ti dan.

----------


## Hakya

Mury :Heart:

----------


## linalena

> Gabi25, ti sam nešto tiha u zadnje vrijeme, sve se mislim da nam skrivaš nešto fino


xx

Mury da ovaj petak za tebe poskakujemo

----------


## legal alien

> hvala svima na podrški ali ß=0
> ništa već smo za vikend odradili plakanje nakon negativnog test a sad idemo dalje...


zao mi je. :Love: 

najvjerojatnije se onda "sretnemo" u sljedecem postupku. 

uglavnom pocelo mi je smedjkasto vodenasto (od utrica je valjda vodenasto) brljavljenje. inace meni tako pocinje M. grrrrr  :Evil or Very Mad:  ljuta sam. nisam cak ni tuzna nego sam ljuta.

----------


## legal alien

isto sutra ujutro 11d idem vaditi betu jer doktor zeli da to napravim. 

*mury* nadam se da ces biti na pozitivnoj strani statistike :Smile: 

svim cekalicama kojecega odnosno djece zelim puuuno strpljenja srece  :Heart:  a ja odoh na temu sa smrznutim JS.

----------


## Hakya

Dea84 :Love:

----------


## nety

Dea84 nema predaje Ja znam kako ti je Prosli put kad sam vidjela nula tulila cijeli dan drugi spekla 2 torte i napravila francusku  :Smile:  ...sabrala se i prvi radni dan otisla u Petrovu i prijavila se za novi postupak

----------


## Mury

dea84, legal alien  :Love:

----------


## Nera29

da vas pitam, kod koga tražimo uputnicu za betu ?

----------


## eva133

> da vas pitam, kod koga tražimo uputnicu za betu ?


Od svog soc. ginekologa.

----------


## Nera29

> Od svog soc. ginekologa.


Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Dobro jutro čekalice! Kako ste mi? Kod mene stanje ne promijenjeno, što mi se jako sviđa, još malo neka ostane ovako...i ja se nadam pozitivnoj beti  :Smile: ...danas 10 DNT, nisam ni slutila da ću dočekati ovaj dan, i to mirna...a sad odoh na posao, neka i ovaj dan brže prođe
Držite mi se  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Mury, svesrdno navijam za tebe i za sve ostale čekalice!

----------


## Mia Lilly

Bravo, *Mury*!
Samo nek se tako nastavi. Kad je beta?

----------


## butterfly101

*DEA84* žao mi je draga :Love: 

*Mury* ovo je super,a šta kućni testić nećeš upotrijebit? ja sam odlučila ga napravit 30.u ned,nemam ja strpljenja toliko,a nemam niti nikakvih simptoma,to će mi biti 10dnt,(5d). Meni je danas 5dnt,kad su ti počela ta probadanja :Heart: ? Bit će nešto ovaj put...sretno

----------


## dea84

cure hvala svima na podrški...
u četvrtak smo na dogovoru za dalje :Very Happy: 

legal aline mislim na tebe danas i javi nam se...

svim čekalicama bete danas držim fige....

----------


## ivica_k

> Dobro jutro čekalice! Kako ste mi? Kod mene stanje ne promijenjeno, što mi se jako sviđa, još malo neka ostane ovako...i ja se nadam pozitivnoj beti ...danas 10 DNT, nisam ni slutila da ću dočekati ovaj dan, i to mirna...a sad odoh na posao, neka i ovaj dan brže prođe
> Držite mi se


ja sam već u niskom startu za skakanje kad nam objaviš betu :Klap:

----------


## alma_itd

Samo tako *Mury*, dan po dan i sve ce biti super :Very Happy: Kakvi su simptomi danas?Bole li noge?Kakve su (.)(.)?Probada li te jos uvijek?Svi mi se ti tvoji simptomi svidjaju :Klap: Kad vadis betu?

----------


## Nera29

*Mury* i *butterfly* držte se, dan po dan i sve će bit ok  :Smile: , i ostalim curama puno poz vibre šaljem  :Smile: 
meni je tek drugi dan od transfera i čini mi se da ta dva tjedna neće nikad proći.....sad se dvoumim dali ranije napraviti test ili ne i sto ako ga napravim pa bude negativan jer je jos prerano pa se samo ubijem u pojma...ahhhh

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam svaki put vadila betu na 13dnt a test sam radila 11-12 dan(uvijek bio pozitivan),meni je lakse nekako uraditi test dan prije vadjenja bete jer mi je lakse cekati 5 minuta da vidim hoce li se crtica pojaviti ili ne nego vaditi betu pa cekati 4 sata da mi jave rezultat. :Embarassed:

----------


## butterfly101

> Ja sam svaki put vadila betu na 13dnt a test sam radila 11-12 dan(uvijek bio pozitivan),meni je lakse nekako uraditi test dan prije vadjenja bete jer mi je lakse cekati 5 minuta da vidim hoce li se crtica pojaviti ili ne nego vaditi betu pa cekati 4 sata da mi jave rezultat.


isto tako i ja,zato ja radim u ned. to mi je 10dnt, nadam se da će doć lagana crtica... :Smile:

----------


## Nera29

znači napravit ćeš test već 10 dnt, a je ti transfer bio 3 ili 5 dan pa da si znam racunat jer mislim da cu i ja napravit test tako pa kud puklo da puklo  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> znači napravit ćeš test već 10 dnt, a je ti transfer bio 3 ili 5 dan pa da si znam racunat jer mislim da cu i ja napravit test tako pa kud puklo da puklo


He-he :Smile: ,meni je bio 5d., a ja volim napravit pa nek sam ja na miru,bio on poz.ili neg.,a betu bi trebala vadit 4.11. 
Tebi je danas 3dnt,imaš kakve promjene?

----------


## Nera29

> He-he,meni je bio 5d., a ja volim napravit pa nek sam ja na miru,bio on poz.ili neg.,a betu bi trebala vadit 4.11. 
> Tebi je danas 3dnt,imaš kakve promjene?


Pa mislim da me danas konačno prestalo sve bolit još od punkcije koja je bila dosta žestoka  :Smile: 
A nemam baš neke nove simptome, grudi bole od kad sam krenula s utrićima i napuhana sam i dalje  :Smile: 
a ti?

----------


## butterfly101

> Pa mislim da me danas konačno prestalo sve bolit još od punkcije koja je bila dosta žestoka 
> A nemam baš neke nove simptome, grudi bole od kad sam krenula s utrićima i napuhana sam i dalje 
> a ti?


ma meni isto,ja sam napuhnuta od kad sam uopće krenula sa th.,a od tada me i moje (.)(.) bole jer su nekako i one jadne napuhnute...ali ja stalno čekam :Cekam:  to probadanje dole,pa kad mi je pun mjehur i piški mi se mislim da je to to,ali ono ništa... :Mad: 
kad ti misliš napravit testić? :Yes:

----------


## Nera29

pa mislim da cu ga napravit 10 dnt, tad bi se vec trebalo pokazat ako ima nesto, al to je opet tek u utorak, uh to čekanje, kad ćeš ti?

----------


## kockica1

curke citam vase simptome,sve nesto imate,a ja nista.danas mi je 5 dan nakon et(blastociste) i nemam nikakav osjecaj osim kao da cu M dobiti,ali ni to nije uvik :Sad:

----------


## Nera29

> curke citam vase simptome,sve nesto imate,a ja nista.danas mi je 5 dan nakon et(blastociste) i nemam nikakav osjecaj osim kao da cu M dobiti,ali ni to nije uvik


nemoj se brinuti, to ti je ionako tako individualno, cura koje je imala transfer dan prije mene isto kaze da nista ne osjeća, to ti sve ovisi i o tome na kakvim smo terapijama bile i drugačije je od osobe do osobe, glavno da beta bude ok pa su simptomi tako nebitni  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> curke citam vase simptome,sve nesto imate,a ja nista.danas mi je 5 dan nakon et(blastociste) i nemam nikakav osjecaj osim kao da cu M dobiti,ali ni to nije uvik


Znači ja i ti smo onda iste,isti dan smo imale transfer i to blasticu. Nemam ni ja nikave simptome, ako si čitala vidiš da se stalno nešto žalim. :Grin: 

*Nera* ja radim test u ned.definitivno, kupit ću ih tek u sub. i to dva kom. tako da ne dođem prije u iskušenje,a drugi da mogu ponovit odmah u pon. Hmm, baš se volim testirat,a koliko sam ih napravila već mi i mm kaže da nose nesreću i neka ćekam betu...ma šta bi on, da izludim...jooo jedva čekam ned.

Sretno cure! :Love:

----------


## kockica1

[QUOTE=butterfly101;1991048]Znači ja i ti smo onda iste,isti dan smo imale transfer i to blasticu. Nemam ni ja nikave simptome, ako si čitala vidiš da se stalno nešto žalim. :Grin: 

jesam i citam kad ti mislis raditi test,meni je dr.rekao tek 7,11 da napravim test,a joj a joj ko ce cekati. al nadam se butterflayda ce nam ako nemamo nikakve simptome,barem beta biti pozitivna :Very Happy:

----------


## KLARA31

> isto tako i ja,zato ja radim u ned. to mi je 10dnt, nadam se da će doć lagana crtica...


tako sam i ja,pa ako je test negativan opet ne mora značit da beta neće bit velika,a sad kad je bio pozit. bar sam mrvicu lakše išla po betu,inače bi mi srce uvik lupalo... Na 12dpt mi je popodne test pokazao +

cure sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Mury

Evo mene cure moje, još uvijek isto stanje, gaće bijele  :Grin: , večeras nakon večere kao kamen u želudcu, morala odležat sat vremena, a takav "kamen u želudcu" sam imala u zadnjoj T ( o Bože što ako to sve umišljam onako kako meni paše  :Sad:  )... (.)(.) mi se i dalje sviđaju, nabrekle :Very Happy: , ali još uvijek nisu bolne, samo kao teške...neću raditi nikakv test, jer ne želim ako bude plus analizirati jel crta dovoljno tamna...nego će beta pasti u čet. ili najkasnije petak...
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## Mury

*alma _itd*, niti me više išta probada, niti ima menstrualne boli, niti noge bole...ma pravo blaženo stanje, ništa ne osjećam  :Smile: ...i da, umorna sam, ali to je možda i od vremena, jer oblaci se ne sklanjaju već par dana ...

----------


## mare41

joj Mury, kako to dobro zvuči........evo da ne bude manjka~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kockica, ne moraš čekati toliko dugo, osim ako si zaista jako strpljiva, Prag voli kasne bete (a mi pacijenti baš i ne :Smile: )
navijam i za neprijavljene čekalice :Smile:

----------


## nety

Ja sma danas 12 dnt napravila betu i 55  :Sad:  malo jako Sestra u bolnici je rekla da sutra dodemo da vidimo sta ce dr reci ali ja mislim da nema nis od tog Premala je to beta Vidim ja da nitko nije trudan s betom manjom od 100

----------


## Mury

nety, beta uopće nije tako mala, bilo je početnih beta od 20, a da je bila trudnoća  :Smile: . Da si čekala 14DNT beta bi bila preko 100, zato ne brigaj, ponovi ju za dva dana, kad abude preko 100 i vidjet ćeš da si trudnica, evo ti zato malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*mare41* :Love: , ti si naša dobra vila, hvala ti za sve  :Kiss:

----------


## Snekica

Za Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pa za Nety ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i za moju Mare41 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ uzmi si za šta god ti treba! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~za sve kojima treba, da se ne uvrijedite!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Ja sma danas 12 dnt napravila betu i 55  malo jako Sestra u bolnici je rekla da sutra dodemo da vidimo sta ce dr reci ali ja mislim da nema nis od tog Premala je to beta Vidim ja da nitko nije trudan s betom manjom od 100


ma tko kaze?  lijepo ti ponovi betu za dva dana  i javi nam  kolika  je  , bit ce  ona trocifrena     :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nety

Hvala curke svima na pomoci Sutra cemo sve znati

----------


## nety

> cure hvala svima na podrški...
> u četvrtak smo na dogovoru za dalje
> 
> legal aline mislim na tebe danas i javi nam se...
> 
> svim čekalicama bete danas držim fige....


Bravo Dea nema predaje ....vele sve u svoje vrijeme Kad se sve poklopi biti cemo i mi mame ...da je to jednostavno nebi ovog foruma ni bilo

----------


## Mury

Jutro čekalice! Evo ja poranila, na posao se spremam, danas 11 DNT, a sinoć su me (.)(.) napokon počele i boliti  :Very Happy: ...sve ostalo mirno, nit grčeva, niti probadanja, nit noge bole...ja zadovoljna  :Smile: 
Puse svima!!!

----------


## Sezen

Jutro svima!

meni  danas 4.dnt 2d embria...moji simptomi- (.) (.) malo teže,zapravo mislim da

sam u ovoj terapiji sa gonalima dobila par kila...i baš se razmišljam kako mi je ovo 3.put i svaki put različito...

u 1.stimuliranom sam bila na menopurima cice nula bodova,trbuh ravan,a sada obrnuto...u ovom 2.kada sam išla sa

odmrznutom js pila sam estrofem,nokti i kosa mi u tom mjesecu narasli kao za tri inače :Smile: imala sam puno energije,ni 

dana nisam bila na bolovanju...a ovi gonali me dotukli-reagirala na njih nikako(32 ampule-2 js)imala strašnu glavobolju,

mučnine,pospana do prije dva dana od kada sam ko zombi,jedva da spavam,pročitala sam cijeli forum :Smile: 

jel netko od vas imao nesanicu koja mi se btw ne sviđa,puno ljepše je pajkiti

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koji čekaju!

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam imala nesanicu,a mislim da se i ValaMala zalila na slicne probleme :Wink: 
*Mury*  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sildad

Mury, daj bože da je T. Znaš da navijam od sveg srca za tebe. 
Sezen, i mene je mučila nesanica u T.

----------


## tigrical

> i za moju Mare41 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ uzmi si za šta god ti treba!


Potpisujem! Koja me je dočekala u Zg i nahranila, ljubim te!

----------


## mare41

tigrical, i ja tebe ljubim (privatamo :Smile: )

----------


## nety

Mury ~~~~~~~~ hvala na lijepim zeljama i ohrabrivanju Neka ti to bude jasno ko dna da je bebica mala a ja cekam petak za novu betui nadam se da ce biti vec od sadasnje

----------


## butterfly101

mury ~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## maza975

bok cure, uskoro krećem u postupak, pa me zanima vaše iskustvo, da li nakon transfera ostajete na bolovanju do vađenja bete ili idete na posao (ne radim fizički naporan posao ali ima stresa). U ranijim postupcima sam ostajala kući 5 dana nakon toga se vratila na posao.

----------


## kiki30

mury za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
butterfly evo iza tebe puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
maza,ja sam od transfera uvijek na bolovanju,jer mi je posao dosta naporan i stresan a i zašto ne iskoristit kad se može  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Drage moje ovo je istinska igra živaca.....moja beta danas na 12dnt je 50 što naći da se uduplala i malo više od toga (10dnt=21)....iz Mb rekli ponovno u petak vaditi krv....ja ću poluditi molim vas vaša mišljenja o ovome da li je moguće da se beba dosta kasno implantirala jer sam ja bolove počela osjećati dosta kasno ...ima li takvih slučajeva???? pomozie jer me jedino vi smirite i opustite....da i danas se baš osjećam kao da ću obiti M boli me ono tupo stomak i probada malo dolje....joj na rubu sam psihičkog sloma..............

----------


## šimica14

Da vam se pridružim...i ja sam čekalica bete i to tek 5dpt...pa nekako sporo prolaze...
No sve u svemu lakše mi je jer je ovo 2. postupak a iz prvog imam jedno malo čudo koje je napunilo dvije godine,tako da je ipak lakše nego prvi put no ništa u postupku nije mi teže od ovog čekanja,zato mij je lakše kada sam s vama,eto sada i aktivno....

----------


## butterfly101

*maza* ja sam na dan transfera jedino ostajala kući,a drugi dan na posao,ali zato kad dođem s posla odma idem u vodoravni...baš kao i sada
*chiara* vjerijem da ti je teško i da ta neizvjesnost ubija,ali moraš izdržat do petka,vjerujem ako se beta jednom poduplala da će i ovaj put...sretno i javi nam se obavezno
*šimica14*evo meni je danas 6dpt i stvarno ovo čekanje i ja puno lakše podnosim u ovom društvu...nadajmo se uspjehu...sretno

----------


## alma_itd

*Chiara* draga,znam da je to mucenje i da neizvjesnost ubija,ali na zalost ne preostaje ti nista drugo nego da cekas.Kao sto Ina kaze trebalo bi ako je blastica da implantacija bude ranije,trebalo bi da beta bude visa,trebalo bi...Inesz mi je najbolji dokaz da sve sto sam ja kontala da bi trebalo nema nikakve veze sa logikom kad embrion ''odluci'' da ostane i da dupliranje bete ne mora biti pravilno da bi trudnoca bila uredna,kao ni neke ''normalne'' troznamenkaste vrijednosti.Mi ovdje mozemo nagadjati do besvijesti ali na kraju ce biti onako kako je ''zapisano'' u embriju.Ti pokusaj da mu pomognes tako sto se neces izludjivati razmisljanjima do petka.Sad je na njemu da se bori a ti mu jedino mozes pomoci tako sto ces redovno koristiti propisanu terapiju i misliti pozitivno(znaaam...ovo drugo je lakse reci nego uciniti,ali opet...)  :Love: Ti bolovi kao pred menstruaciju su normalni.Ja sam do 14tt imala osjecaj da cu svaki cas dobiti :Yes:

----------


## chiara

Hvala na podršci....malo ste me umirile...ništa čekam petak pa ćemo vidjeti....
Samo da ne dobijem M prije...
Znaći u petak bi svakako trebala biti preko 100 jel tako? 
Malo sam razmišljala i sjetila sam se da je mene tek prošli petak jako probolo dolje i trajalo nekoliko onako dosta jača bol ali koja je prošla a to je bio 7dnt....zato sam pitala da li je moguća kasnija implantacija jer možda moj embrij nakon odmrzavanja nije bio tako brz i hirovit...???
Uzimam i dalje utrogestan 3x2 i estrofem 3x1 ali dr. mi je rekao da ih ne moram uzimati kao antibiotik već da je bitno da u danu uzmem tri puta....ali ja to svakako razdjelim jednu ujutro popodne i kasnije naveče kad idem spavati...
Evo sad vidim da su se bolovi smanjili tako da se nadam da neće doći M....barem danas....
Volim vas svih i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem svima...................

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam uzimala u tacno odredjeno vrijeme i utrogestan i Estrofem,ali zato jer sam nariktala na mob. da mi zvoni,inace bi zaboravila :Laughing:  nadajmo se da je kod tebe bila kasna implantacija i da ce beta u petak biti 100 :Klap:

----------


## mario

> Hvala na podršci....malo ste me umirile...ništa čekam petak pa ćemo vidjeti....
> Samo da ne dobijem M prije...
> Znaći u petak bi svakako trebala biti preko 100 jel tako? 
> Malo sam razmišljala i sjetila sam se da je mene tek prošli petak jako probolo dolje i trajalo nekoliko onako dosta jača bol ali koja je prošla a to je bio 7dnt....zato sam pitala da li je moguća kasnija implantacija jer možda moj embrij nakon odmrzavanja nije bio tako brz i hirovit...???
> Uzimam i dalje utrogestan 3x2 i estrofem 3x1 ali dr. mi je rekao da ih ne moram uzimati kao antibiotik već da je bitno da u danu uzmem tri puta....ali ja to svakako razdjelim jednu ujutro popodne i kasnije naveče kad idem spavati...
> Evo sad vidim da su se bolovi smanjili tako da se nadam da neće doći M....barem danas....
> Volim vas svih i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ šaljem svima...................


Chiara....sto se tice M menstruacija nece doći jer si na estrofemu,tako je meni objasnila dr u Pragu ja sam isto imala Fet i na terapiji sam estrofema 3x1,tako da se pokušaš opustit barem sto se tiče M..sretno draga

----------


## kockica1

*chiara* to ce sve biti uredu,nije uzalud da treba betu minimalno 14-ti dan vaditi.sad ce se ona poceti duplati i bit ce sve ok.beta ti se tek pomalo pocima luciti 7 dan od transvera,a i nismo svi isti.polako bez stresa. i ja ti imam onaj glupi osjecaj da cu dobiti i nemam nikakve druge simptome,niti probadanja.a od dosta cura sam cula koje su imale probadanje bile su trudne. zato ti saljem :Very Happy:  i vjeruj u svoj uspjeh

----------


## chiara

Ljudi hvala od srca....ne znam kako bih ovo prošla bez vas....vjerojatno uz kutiju normabela do petka....heheheh
Kad će taj petak koji ludo ludo volim ja.....

----------


## kockica1

brzo,brzo iako dobro znam kako ti sporo dani prolaze. vjeruj tvoja mrvica je uz tebe,hladno joj je pa spava:D

----------


## kockica1

šimica14 i butterfly molim vas kako vam vrime prolazi meni nikako. i ja sam kao i vi  6dt.jel radite,ja ne zbog tezine posla,pa sam po cile dane u kuci,ajme tuge s juga

----------


## Nera29

i meni vrijeme nikako ne prolazi, legnem pa se dignem i tako sto puta a imam joh ohoho čekanja do bete...
neznam jel ostale imate onako ko probadanje u dnu kriza , to mi danas nesto počelo, ni sama vise ne znam jel osjecam pol toga ili umisljam  :Smile:

----------


## nety

I moja beta je takva ja sma danas isla u Petrovu i rekli su da ponovim u Petak ...tocno znam kako ti je Drzi se nemremo nis osim cekati i nadati se da ce beta narasti

----------


## chiara

> I moja beta je takva ja sma danas isla u Petrovu i rekli su da ponovim u Petak ...tocno znam kako ti je Drzi se nemremo nis osim cekati i nadati se da ce beta narasti


Vidjela sam da dijelimo sudbinu....

----------


## butterfly101

> šimica14 i butterfly molim vas kako vam vrime prolazi meni nikako. i ja sam kao i vi  6dt.jel radite,ja ne zbog tezine posla,pa sam po cile dane u kuci,ajme tuge s juga


hej, ja radim pa prolazi....ali sporo kad se sjetim da čekam ned.za napravit testić...inače sam u prijašnjim postupcima dobivala mengu na 9dpt,nadam se da je sad neću uopće dobit...čuvaj se *kockica* i odmaraj kad već možeš :Smile: 

*nera* pa kako čitam čini mi se da je to probadanje prvi znak impantacije :Very Happy:  i obično završi ogromnom betom, ja nemam nikakve slične simptome,moje(.)(.) me bole kao pred menzis,ali u prijašnjim postupcima vodila sam si evidenciju kakve sam promjene osječala iz dana u dan i sad baš gledam uvijek su bile samo one u pitanju,tako je i ovaj put...nažalost ništa drugo,a tako bi htjela osjetit to probadanje,ufa! :Mad: 

*Mury* sretno sutra i jedva čekam vidit tvoju ogromnu betu...već znam sutra na poslu stalno ću virit na net da vidim novosti.......evo malo za sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ :Zaljubljen:

----------


## šimica14

danas 6.dpt!!! Drage moje,meni su dani predugi...ne radim,jer mi priroda posla to ne dopušta,ali da mogu ,ne bih,jer mislim da ipak moramo to dočekati u toplini svoga doma i uz što veću opuštenost...tako da ići na posao ne dolazi u obzir!
 Vidim da sve kao i ja osluškujemo tijelo i očekujemo prve znakove...mogu vam reći svoje iskustvo kod prvog ćekanja bete,kada je bila uspješna trudnoća,8dpt sam napravila test koji je pokazao blijedu crticu,ponovila sam ga 11dpt,tada je bila manje blijeda,15.dan od transfera vadila sam betu=1260,i mojoj sreći nije bilo kraja!!!! :Smile: tada prvi i jedini znak koji sam imala su bile povećane (.)(.) i tamnije i veće bradavice! a sve ostalo ,neka probadanja,bol u leđima i sl.sam pripisivala djelovanju hormona ili posljedicama punkcije..možda griješim,ali ja sam si to tako u svojoj glavi posložila.
 Naravno,jedina nam je potvrda pozitivna beta,a svi ostali znakići mislim da su dosta individualni.
 Želim vam svima pozitivne bete i da dočekate svoja čuda,jer čuda se događaju!!!!

----------


## kockica1

curke ovaj osjecaj da cu dobiti M toliko mi zivce na slamku pije.danas mi je  tek 7.dpt .joj kad mogu prvi test napraviti :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## šimica14

Ma,ja ću napraviti sutra test,mislim da bi se mogla pojaviti neka blijeda crtica...Ne mogu ni ja više...stvarno sam nestrpljiva,ali ne mogu protiv sebe!!!

----------


## alma_itd

> curke ovaj osjecaj da cu dobiti M toliko mi zivce na slamku pije.danas mi je  tek 7.dpt .joj kad mogu prvi test napraviti


Ja sam svaki put radila test oko 11dnt i bio je pozitivan,osim jednom kad je beta bila 0

----------


## Nera29

> curke ovaj osjecaj da cu dobiti M toliko mi zivce na slamku pije.danas mi je  tek 7.dpt .joj kad mogu prvi test napraviti


znam na što misliš, nek vec jednom znamo na cemu smo, ah to čekanje, a prvi test mozes napravit vec 9 dnt ako je t bio 5 dan ili 11 ako je bio 3 dan... ja znam da budem, čekam taj 9 dan pa ko se pojavi kakva blijeda crtica bar ce mi dat snage za cekanje za dalje, ako ne , opet ne znaci da nije pozitivan :D

----------


## Nera29

*nera* pa kako čitam čini mi se da je to probadanje prvi znak impantacije :Very Happy:  i obično završi ogromnom betom, ja nemam nikakve slične simptome,moje(.)(.) me bole kao pred menzis,ali u prijašnjim postupcima vodila sam si evidenciju kakve sam promjene osječala iz dana u dan i sad baš gledam uvijek su bile samo one u pitanju,tako je i ovaj put...nažalost ništa drugo,a tako bi htjela osjetit to probadanje,ufa! :Mad: 

ma vjeruj mi d< ne propuštaš ništa, danas me isto križa bole i nadam se da je od toga a da nije neki pms znak...uh ovako kad čekamo svašta nam pada na pamet :D
ma navijam i na tvoju i za moju veliku betu i za sve curke koje je čekaju, biti ce super :D

----------


## kordica

Samo da vas pozdravim i zaželim puno sreće i velike bete! Mi smo za sada dobro, nadam se da će tako i ostat.  :Smile:

----------


## mravic

sve najbolje do kraja trudnoce :Smile:

----------


## šimica14

Drage moje,ja sam jutros radila test....pokazao se blijedi plusić :Very Happy: !!!!! Sad me ipak kopka da nije lažno pozitivan!?

----------


## Nera29

> Drage moje,ja sam jutros radila test....pokazao se blijedi plusić!!!!! Sad me ipak kopka da nije lažno pozitivan!?


ma nije, odi po još jedan test i ponovi :D, a koji ti je dan danas?

----------


## kockica1

šimica14 pa super :Klap:  :Klap: ,ja mislim da je to super,jer mi smo u danima iste,a to je 7,8 dan. pricekaj sutra i vjeruj pozitivnoj beti,kao sto jest

----------


## frodo

halo curke! 
evo i ja bi se pridružila vama da mi dani brže prođu  :Smile: 

trebat će mi malo da vas pohvatam sve,uglavnom,znajte da nam svima držim fige od srca da nam uspije  :Heart: 

meni danas 3. dnt,vraćene 3 mrvice 3.dan,simptomi niš posebno,jedino što me ovaj puta cice bole dole, a ne sastrane  :Rolling Eyes: ,boluckanja leđa i donjeg dijela trbuha,od napuhnutosti ni traga,jedino me tu i tamo uhvate valunzi koji su mi inače uvijek u pms-u prisutni  :Evil or Very Mad: 

pusa svima

----------


## chiara

Dage moje suborke evo javljam se i ovdje moja beta 14dnt=14....ništa od trudnoće ni ovaj put
Volim Vas svih i držim fige za vas i vaše postupke....nadm se da ću se oporaviti brzo i da ćemo se opet vidjeti ovdje ali da će sljedeći put moja beta biti velika....

----------


## nety

zao mi je draga ja još uvijek zovem za nalaze i nitko se ne javlja

----------


## Nera29

chiara žao mi je... drž se  :Love:

----------


## Gabi25

Ajme chiara jako mi je žao :Sad:  Drži se draga

----------


## nety

Moja beta je danas 196 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nera29

[QUOTE=nety;1993326]Moja beta je danas 196 :Very Happy: 

čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## chiara

> Moja beta je danas 196


Drago mi je da je barem jedna od nas dvije uspjela...od srca ti čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nety

Hvala draga Drzi se ...znam kako ti je i zanm da bez obzira sta tko veli da je tesko ali nema predaje Tugovati jedan da i baciti se u planove za nove postupke  :Smile:

----------


## šimica14

chiara,žao mi je jako!!! Odboluj i skupi snage za dalje,da se izboriš za svoje čudo,jer čuda se događaju!!!

----------


## kockica1

*chiara* bas mi je zao zbog tvog ishoda,vjerovala sam da ce bit dobro. nek ti snagu da volja za uspjeh

----------


## kockica1

*nety* cestitke za betu i za duplanje ubuduce

----------


## kiki30

chiara,žao mi je...  :Sad: 
nety,čestitam...sretno!

----------


## Snekica

Nety čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hakya

nety cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## legal alien

*chiara* bas mi je zao. zelim ti da se sto prije oporavis i krenes u novi postupak.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Hakya

Chiara :Love:

----------


## butterfly101

> Moja beta je danas 196


super,lijepe vijesti...čestitam

----------


## alma_itd

*nety* :Klap:  cestitke sa betu :Very Happy:

----------


## olea77

Pozdrav svima
imam pitanje u srijedu mi je bio transfer i od tada osjecam svaki dan lagane grceve dole pa ne znam jel to od utrogestana ili
osjecaj je nesto kao ovulacija koji dan nakon transfera se osjeca da dode do oplodnje

----------


## Snekica

To je od samog transfera i utrića, meni je skoro svaki put tako bilo. A za oplodnju ja osobno osjetila nisam  :Sad:  ali kažu cure od 4-7 dnt. Sretno!

----------


## Kadauna

Olea, dobro jutro, vidim da ti u potpisu piše AID, pa vjerujem da si imala inseminaciju ili sam to krivo protumačila!? Ako je bila inseminacija, iskreno ja nisam uopće pobornik bilo kakvih senzacija i osjećaja koje možeš imati, a kod tebe ako je inseminacija bila u srijedu, do oplodnje je moglo doći ali ne i do implantacije, tako da uistinu ne vjerujem da su ti grčevi koje osjećaš povezan s postupkom. Neke cure uistinu osjete na neki način implantaciju, ali je za to kod tebe rekla bih ipak još rano. 

SRETNO i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

No zanima me zašto već 4. put idete na inseminaciju? Zašto odmah ne idete na ICSI postupak koji ipak daje puno veće šanse za uspjeh. Moja je poznanica tako krenula u Pronatal, imala je od Poljaka preporuku da ide na inseminaciju s donorom, no u Pragu u Pronatalu su joj rekli da je ICSI daje ipak mnogo mnogostruko bolje rezultate. Kako su ta poznanica i njezin muž sami plaćali postupak odlučili su se za ICSI i evo je trudna s blizancima....................

----------


## kockica1

jutro cure,jos jedan dan prosao! mene je jutros MM nagovorio da napravim test 8 dt i naravno negativan je????jel to sto sam ga prerano ucinila ili ipak onaj osjecaj da cu dobiti je pravi???????

----------


## frodo

[B]chiara[/B  :Love: ,baš mi je žao,jako,odtuguj jer je to normalno,vidjet ćeš za par dana bit će već lakše...jake smo mi,ni ne znamo koliko...
*kockice*,rano je za test,pogotovo ako je transfer bio 3. dan,čekaj još bar 4 dana
*nety*, čestitam i ovdje i javi obavezno u ponedjeljak !
*snekice,i ostale curke* sretno!!!

i čestitke svim trudnicama!

a mi koje čekamo betu - ajmo simptome na sunce  :Grin: 

mene križa bole jako,i trbuh na momente kao da ću dobiti svaki čas,i valunzi oni zločesti......jel koja od vas ima valunge u pms-u?

----------


## bubili

meni je danas 6 dpt i nemam nikakve simptome,čak ni one pms,ne znam jer to tako mora ili šta se dešava

----------


## frodo

bubili,svatko ima "svoje" simptome ili nesimptome,netko ima sve simptome pa ništa od trudnoće,netko nema nikakve pa je u pitanju trudnoća......svaka žena je drugačija to i je najgore,dvije žene sa istim simptomima-jedna ima betu do neba, a drugoj beta čista nula.....

----------


## olea77

Prije dvije godine smo išli na inseminaciju u Pronatal kada smo sami plaćali dok nisam znala da imamo pravo ići preko hzzo.
Naravno da smo tražili ivf ali odobrili su nam inseminaciju jer su kod mene jajovodi prohodni.
Ni teća nije uspjela i nadala sam se da će mi četvrti puta odobriti ivf,ali nisu već inseminaciju,a da ona dva puta koja smo sami platili ne računaju u onih 6 postupaka.
Pošto ne možemo sami snositi trošak za ivf,nismo imali izbora i išli smo na inseminaciju.Znam da su šanse male,ali ipak se svaki puta nadam.
Onda grčevi nisu povezani sa postupkom,možda sam se malo prehladila.
Probat ću izdržati do bete pa ćemo vidjeti.
Svima sretno i želim da uspijete.

----------


## frodo

curke,kako ste danas?

ja 5 dnt,leđa me bole još od transfera,trbuh jače danas,tipični pms samo 5 puta jači,kao da me netko razapinje iznutra,sva sam nekakva raštimana,i nemam ovaj put nikakve nade,ne znam... :Mad: 

ali sad odoh na fini ručak u prizemlje kod svekrive pa će bit bolje  :Mljac: 

 :Bye:  svima!

----------


## nety

I ja sma bila izgubila nadu totalno pa se eto dogodilo da je beta narasla i dalje se nadam da ce sve biti ok i da ce sve zavrsiti sa jednom malom bebe  :Smile: 
Ja vec cuvam grlo a vikanje praksam na m  :Laughing: ...i s porastom bete je totalno porasla i nada da ce sve biti ok

----------


## crvenkapica77

bravo nety, kad je slijedeca  beta  ?  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hallo

pozzzz cure,,,da li je rano za betu 28 dan ciklusa tj,,15 dana od oplodnje????

----------


## kockica1

a koliko ti je dana od transvera proslo,mislim da nebi trebalo rano bit ako su ti 3.d vratili embr.

----------


## kockica1

NETY cestitam za duplanje bete,polako,ali sigurno :Very Happy:

----------


## hallo

ovako stoje stvari ,,,ja sam dobila mengu 21.10 počela s prvom tabletom yasmina ,,menga s nekakvim ugrušcima lagana sukrvica,,,zatim počele mučnine i prbadanje u jajnicima,,,,pa sam uradila betu 15 dana od ovulacije misleći da sam kojim čudom trudna,,,,beta manja od 1!!!!pa sam luda više,,,jel moguće da su ovo nuspojave od kontracepcije

----------


## hallo

> I ja sma bila izgubila nadu totalno pa se eto dogodilo da je beta narasla i dalje se nadam da ce sve biti ok i da ce sve zavrsiti sa jednom malom bebe 
> Ja vec cuvam grlo a vikanje praksam na m ...i s porastom bete je totalno porasla i nada da ce sve biti ok


 čestitam nety,,,,jel ti doktor rekao da radiš betu 9dt ili??

----------


## butterfly101

*kockice* kako ide čekanje bete,meni je menga došla na 9dpt,tj.jučer,tako da je za mene čekanje završilo...želim ti puno sreče i neka je beta onako visoko troznamenkasta...

*nety* super za betu,neka tako nastavi duplanje,evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*nera29* a ti,kako si nam ti? Kad ćeš napravit testić,ja sam planirala danas na 10dpt,ali kako je čekanje završilo ništa od toga! Drugi puta ću ga iskoristit,sigurna sam!

----------


## Nera29

> *nera29* a ti,kako si nam ti? Kad ćeš napravit testić,ja sam planirala danas na 10dpt,ali kako je čekanje završilo ništa od toga! Drugi puta ću ga iskoristit,sigurna sam!


hej, bas sam ti na drugo topicu napisala da mi je zao sto ti nije uspjelo ovaj put, al glavu gore, mora bit bolje  :Smile: 
ja jos uvijek cekam, testic planiram preksutra znaci 9 dnt od prosle nedjelje...redovno stavljam utrice i nemam nekih posebnih simptoma...

----------


## chiara

Kad mogu očekivati M od petka kad je beta pala na 14 i prestala sam uzimati tablete pa  nisam još dobila a nšta me ni ne boli osim grudi pa ne znam kako inaće to ide??? Da li moram kod dr da vidi na UZV ili da čekam M da sama dođe?

----------


## kockica1

butterflay ja jos cekam,dani ka godine vrime jako sporo ide.al guram nekako.iako kao da cu dobit M tako imam pritisak,a nema nikakvih jos znakova,nadam se da nece ni doc

----------


## šimica14

da vam javim da sam napravila i drugi test,danas, :Smile: tj. 9dnt i opet plusić!!! ne znam da li da se sada veselim,jer imam simptome pms-a.dosta jake valunge...

----------


## kockica1

*simica14*pa to je superrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!cestitam.to je jako ljep znak

----------


## hallo

> *kockice* kako ide čekanje bete,meni je menga došla na 9dpt,tj.jučer,tako da je za mene čekanje završilo...želim ti puno sreče i neka je beta onako visoko troznamenkasta...
> 
> *nety* super za betu,neka tako nastavi duplanje,evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


butterfly,,  9dpt???jel ti baš prava menga.svejedno moraš uraditi betu

----------


## frodo

*chiara,butterfly*  :Love: 
*šimice14*,ma to je to,sigurno, i beta će ti to pokazati! :Yes: , a sad si me malo utješila,jer i ja imam valunge uvijek pred m.,ali očito i to može spadati i u jedno i u drugo :Wink: 

*kockice,* i meni dani kao godine,suosjećam...

nety,čekamo te od doktora  :Klap: 

a što se mene tiče,danas 6 dnt,pms, bolovi u leđima i križima,onaj osjećaj ranjenog trbuha,tuga nekakva,valunzi... :Sad: ma dobit ću za vikend sigurno,kao čestitku za rođendan

----------


## Sumskovoce

*butterfly* žao mi je draga  :Love:

----------


## nety

Evo me pisala sam i na topicu Petrova Veli Kasum još je rano i vaditi betu ponovno Da se još ništa nevidi
Još je bio nervozan da sta sam dosla tako rano  Pa ja sam bila jednom u Petrovoj i jednom sam zvala i rekli su mi neka dodemu Ponedeljak tj danas  Betu sma prvi puta vadila 9i dan jer nism mogla izdrzati imala sam osjecaj da nebude nista i zato sma isla izvaditi jer mi se nije vise htjelo biti doma 
Frodo samo lagano nemoj se bedirati znam da je tesko cekati ali još malo Mozda i bude

----------


## Destiny child

Jooooj al je teško ovo čekanje bete... Nikako da dođe taj 9.11.   Al neću i neću raditi test  :Smile:

----------


## frodo

> Evo me pisala sam i na topicu Petrova Veli Kasum još je rano i vaditi betu ponovno Da se još ništa nevidi
> Još je bio nervozan da sta sam dosla tako rano  Pa ja sam bila jednom u Petrovoj i jednom sam zvala i rekli su mi neka dodemu Ponedeljak tj danas  Betu sma prvi puta vadila 9i dan jer nism mogla izdrzati imala sam osjecaj da nebude nista i zato sma isla izvaditi jer mi se nije vise htjelo biti doma 
> Frodo samo lagano nemoj se bedirati znam da je tesko cekati ali još malo Mozda i bude


biser , a da si došla kasnije onda ga ne bi više ni bilo tamo 
uglavnom,ne brini draga,bit će to sve u redu,još malo strpljenja i vidjet ćeš i srčeko maleno <3
pusa!

Destiny, ja ni sama ne znam dal bi radila test tamo negdje 10. dan,u petak,ako uopće dočekam vikend
čekanje je koma

----------


## frodo

eh,sad tek skužim da nisam dobro skužila...ah :smajlić koji se crveni:
mislio je da si došla prerano da bi se išta vidjelo na uzv, a ne rano danas što se tiče sati... :nisam danas sva svoja:

----------


## Destiny child

Bila sam skroz mirna cijeli prošli tjedan...rješavala hiperstimulaciju, išla na posao, ali ovaj tjedan će biti gadan već vidim...što se više bliži taj datum. A mengu bih trebala dobiti u nedjelju i grozim se opet tog osjećaja iščekivanja da li će doći ili ne.... Prestala sam s tim nakon što smo shvatili da ne možemo imati djecu prirodnim putem, ali sada su šanse ipak malo veće, pa samim time i nade....

A počelo i neko probadanje danas 7dnt...pa možda zato...

Uh, izdržat ću ja to....

----------


## nety

Destiny drzi se Nekako treba izgurati Svi smo mi pukli ovako ili onako Ja sma 8 dan nakon t tulila ko ljuta godina jer sam mislila da nebude nista Meni je tek 2 postupak bio a vec sam tulila da ja to nemrem i da nebi vise da mi je to naporno

----------


## kockica1

imamo 2 testa pozitivna i isla sam betu vadit jer sam mislila da sanjam,beta 263 10 dnt :Laughing:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## hallo

:


> imamo 2 testa pozitivna i isla sam betu vadit jer sam mislila da sanjam,beta 263 10 dnt


 čestitam :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## nety

> imamo 2 testa pozitivna i isla sam betu vadit jer sam mislila da sanjam,beta 263 10 dnt


 :Very Happy:  :Klap:  Odlicno to je odlicna beta

----------


## Destiny child

Bravo kockice! Jupiii...  takve vijesti daju nadu

----------


## nety

Pocele su se dobre stvari dogadati ima dosta pozitivnih beta znaci ipak po malo napredujemo Ja drzim fige svima koji još čekaju

----------


## bubili

kockicatako mi je drago za tvoju beturinu
ja sam još u iščekivanju,meni je danas 6 dpt

----------


## Hakya

Cestitam :Klap:  Kockica1 od :Heart:

----------


## vedre

kockica čestitam.bravo

----------


## frodo

*kockice*, ma čestitam od srca! ne da tebi vrag mira...... :Klap:  :Laughing: želim ti sretnu trudnoću!
*bubili*, mi smo imale transfer isti dan onda,i meni je 6 dnt

----------


## bubili

frodo,najvjerojatnije,meni je ET bio u ponedjeljak,punkcija je bila petkom pa po mojoj računici je 4d zametak ili ja ne znam kak to računat,po mom nije ni 3 ni 5IZE][/COLOR]

----------


## bubili

ja sam imala ET 24.01.,ako se i taj dan računa onda je 7 dpt,ako ne onda 6

----------


## šimica14

Kockica,čestitam!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  To je to!!!!!

----------


## Nera29

*kockica* cestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivka13

Ako je ET bio u ponedjeljak, a punkcija u petak, onda se računa transfer 3.dan, a danas je znači 7 dpt. 

Pratim vas već nekoliko dana, i meni je 7dpt...nekako nisam imala potrebu do sada iznositi svoje simptome zato što sam rekla samoj sebi da ću pokušat što manje razbijat glavu time - al baš mi to i ne polazi za rukom  :Smile: 

Dakle, vraćna su 3 embrija 4.dan, jedna morula, jedna skoro pa morula i jedan je ostao 6-stanični embrij pa smo njega reda radi vratili, nek pravi društvo morulama. 
Jajnici su me počeli boljeti i prije punkcije (od stimulacije), a nakon punkcije su dan-dva dosta boljeli. I već od punkcije su me do pred dva-tri dana bolili trbuh i križa kao kad trebam dobiti. Sada nema ni takvih simptoma...al kao što napisah, ovaj put sam odlučila ne zamarat se previše njima jer sam svjesna da je prerano za ikakve simptome i predviđanja. Više se povodim onom ako je suđeno, dogodit će se.

Kockice, čestitam na beti, svim čekalicama želim puno snage i sreće da dočekaju svoje troznamenkaste cifre! I, naravno, grlim sve koje beta nije razveselila, svi znamo da će drugi put biti bolje.

----------


## Nera29

evo kopirala sam svoj post s kbc ri...
....da cu si ici stavit utrice a kad ono na papiru trag krvi...pocinje menzis...  :Sad: 
stavila sam ipak utrice ali mislim da je to to, eto betu nisam docekala...  :Sad: 
sutra odmah zovem gore da pitam sto cemo dalje...nema predaje...

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam pila Utrice kad mi je pocinjalo krvarenje.Doduse svaki takav postupak je na kraju bio neuspjesan,ali ipak izvadi betu za svaki slucaj.

----------


## kitty

meni je danas 25dnt, nakon pozitivne bete i nepravilnog duplanja, danas počelo smećkasto krvaruckanje. zvala na VV, rekli su mi - ništa strašno, utrići i dalje, sutra po planu na uzv. joj cure, tako me strah...

Nera29 samo nastavi s utrićima, nije gotovo dok beta ne kaže svoje!

----------


## Nera29

> meni je danas 25dnt, nakon pozitivne bete i nepravilnog duplanja, danas počelo smećkasto krvaruckanje. zvala na VV, rekli su mi - ništa strašno, utrići i dalje, sutra po planu na uzv. joj cure, tako me strah...
> 
> Nera29 samo nastavi s utrićima, nije gotovo dok beta ne kaže svoje!


kitty drzi se, znam da je najgore kad nas strah zgrabi  :Love: 

nastavila sam s utricima, topli tus i šalica kamilice su mi pomogli da prestanem sa samosažaljevanjem  :Grin:

----------


## butterfly101

> imamo 2 testa pozitivna i isla sam betu vadit jer sam mislila da sanjam,beta 263 10 dnt


ooooo,MA KOJA LIJEPA VIJEST, ČESTITAM OD SRCA.......stvarno sam sretna zbog tebe!!!!!!! Čuvja se

----------


## Nera29

cure sto mislite s obzirom na sve, dal da idem odmah sutra vadit betu pa da znam na cemu sam ili da ipak pricekat jos koji dan...?

----------


## butterfly101

> cure sto mislite s obzirom na sve, dal da idem odmah sutra vadit betu pa da znam na cemu sam ili da ipak pricekat jos koji dan...?


Ja bi ako ne dobiš danas,sigurno išla vadit,nebi izdržala čekat....a jesi napravila test?

----------


## Nera29

> Ja bi ako ne dobiš danas,sigurno išla vadit,nebi izdržala čekat....a jesi napravila test?


ma nisam napravila test, jutros sam ga mislila napravit al kad sma vidjela tu krv odustala sam, sad si razmisljam dal da ga ipak napravim?

----------


## butterfly101

hm,ja nebi mogla čekat....ti odluči,al ako napraviš javi

----------


## alma_itd

*Nera29* koji ti je dnt?

----------


## Nera29

> *Nera29* koji ti je dnt?


transfer je bio u nedjelju, znaci danas mi je 9dnt

----------


## alma_itd

Ako je bio transfer blastice onda bi mogla sutra raditi test i mozda cak betu(ako si nestrpljiva da sto prije saznas).Ali mislim da bi dobro bilo da sacekas barem do 11dnt sa vadjenjem bete.Znam da te izludjuje i znam da svaki odlazak na Wc je nocna mora(ja i sad u 22tt kad odem u Wc na poslu sjetim se kako sam se osjecala svaki put kad vidim krv pomijesanu sa utricima,a ne smijem ih popiti jer sam na poslu pa bih se mogla onesvijestiti).Saljem ti :Love:  za puno strpljenja i nastavi sa terapijom bez obzira na krvarenje sve dok ne izvadis betu.Ne obaziri se i ako u medjuvremenu test bude negativan.Moras znati jesi li mozda imala totalno negativnu betu ili biokemijsku(i to puno znaci u daljim postupcima).

----------


## Nera29

evo napravila test, negativan je  :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

Eno ti primjer *kockice* negativan test 8dnt a beta za 3 dana preko 200.Strpi se jos malo please :Love:

----------


## Nera29

> Eno ti primjer *kockice* negativan test 8dnt a beta za 3 dana preko 200.Strpi se jos malo please


hvala draga, ma ok, mogu samo cekat , drugo ne mogu napravit, neznam jedino dal je bolje da i dalje stvaljam utrice ili da ih pijem?

----------


## mravic

ja iza sebe imam 5 vto i svaki put sam betu vadila 10 dan, 
   jer tako doktori kazu.
  jeste da je manja ,
  ali ipak pokaze da li ima trudnoce.
  to je moje iskustvo. zelim vam svima velike bete kao i sebi :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Mislim da ih je bolje piti ako imas krvarenje jer ima bolji efekat nego da pola lijeka izadje onako na ulosku.E sad nisam faramakolog pa da znam gdje je bolja resorpcija lijeka,ali mislim da kad je krvarenje prisutno vise progesterona dospije do ciljanog mjesta ako se popije nego kad se stavlja vaginalno.

----------


## frodo

curke moje, kako ste mi ?  :Smile: 

nera29, nastavi za svaki slučaj za utrog.,nikad se ne zna, tako je i pinky bilo ako se dobro sjećam, a na kraju evo je ljulja blizanke svoje  :Yes: 

ja ludim pomalo, 7 dnt, simptomi pms-a kao da ću dobit svaki čas,leđa bole, a danas me i bubreg nešto zeza cijali dan, iz kože bi iskočila, i mislim da od ovog postupka ništa, tako me pere neki osjećaj  :Sad: 

bubili, dan transfera ti je nulti dan,a dan nakon ti je prvi dan itd., znači tebi je danas 8. dan, ja sam imala transfer dan poslije tebe

----------


## zlatta

alma_itd, isprazni inbox! pokušavam ti poslati poruku..

----------


## alma_itd

Ispraznila :Smile:

----------


## zlatta

alma, opet sam ti slala poruku ali ne ide?? nemam pojma što je?

----------


## alma_itd

Nemam pojma ni ja.Inbox mi je prazan totalno,nemam ni pristiglih ni poslanih poruka.Mozda je nesto do foruma :Rolling Eyes: Probaj sutra opet

----------


## alma_itd

*Zlatta* evo sad sam ja tebi pokusala da posaljem pp i pise da moras isprazniti inbox :Laughing:

----------


## zlatta

> *Zlatta* evo sad sam ja tebi pokusala da posaljem pp i pise da moras isprazniti inbox


 :Laughing:

----------


## Nera29

cure bila sma vadit betu danas, nalaz je tek sutra tako da cu onda znat na cemu sam....

----------


## Destiny child

Kitty žao mi je....Drži se i samo hrabro naprijed! Ako meni ne uspije onda sam i ja na VV u 12. pa ćemo zajedno čekati naše novogodišnje bete...

Naravno meni vrag nije dao mira i iako znam da je prerano napravila sam onaj jeftini internetski test 9dnt (transfer je bio 3.dan) koji je  naravno bio negativan... Baš me rastužio ,al tako mi i treba...Moje boobies su ovaj tjedan bolne,ali puno manje nego prošli tjedan i nekako nisu više onako napete. Temperatura 37,2. Probadanja više nemam, ali imam onaj osjećaj da ću dobiti.
A danas me počela rasturati glava što već dugo nije... Ovo čekanje bete je prava agonija, jedva čekam da završi...

----------


## hallo

> Kitty žao mi je....Drži se i samo hrabro naprijed! Ako meni ne uspije onda sam i ja na VV u 12. pa ćemo zajedno čekati naše novogodišnje bete...
> 
> Naravno meni vrag nije dao mira i iako znam da je prerano napravila sam onaj jeftini internetski test 9dnt (transfer je bio 3.dan) koji je  naravno bio negativan... Baš me rastužio ,al tako mi i treba...Moje boobies su ovaj tjedan bolne,ali puno manje nego prošli tjedan i nekako nisu više onako napete. Temperatura 37,2. Probadanja više nemam, ali imam onaj osjećaj da ću dobiti.
> A danas me počela rasturati glava što već dugo nije... Ovo čekanje bete je prava agonija, jedva čekam da završi...


draga što  čekaš toliko dana za betu ako sam dobro shvatila danas ti je 9dt,,ja bi odmah sutra išla radit betu

----------


## kitty

> Kitty žao mi je....Drži se i samo hrabro naprijed! Ako meni ne uspije onda sam i ja na VV u 12. pa ćemo zajedno čekati naše novogodišnje bete...
> 
> Naravno meni vrag nije dao mira i iako znam da je prerano napravila sam onaj jeftini internetski test 9dnt (transfer je bio 3.dan) koji je  naravno bio negativan... Baš me rastužio ,al tako mi i treba...Moje boobies su ovaj tjedan bolne,ali puno manje nego prošli tjedan i nekako nisu više onako napete. Temperatura 37,2. Probadanja više nemam, ali imam onaj osjećaj da ću dobiti.
> A danas me počela rasturati glava što već dugo nije... Ovo čekanje bete je prava agonija, jedva čekam da završi...


nemoj se još bedirati, 9dnt bi još mogao biti malo prerano za plusić. ja više nikada neću raditi testove i vaditi betu ranije nego što mi je dr rekao jer ovo što sam proživjela u zadnjih 2 tjedna ne bih nikome poželjela. od prevelike sreće, preko užasnog straha do ogromnog razočaranja na kraju. 
nemoj vaditi betu prerano. i nemoj proučavati simptome, to je jako individualno. i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu pa da se ipak ne moraš družiti sa mnom u 12. mjesecu  :Grin:

----------


## Destiny child

E pa sad kad nisam mogla biti na miru pa sam išla raditi test ranije, ali betu sam svečan obećala da ću vaditi kako je doktorica rekla :Smile:  Naravno ako je dočekam. 
Nakon jutrošnjeg razočarenja s minusom shvatila sam da mi je još ovo blaženo neznanje najbolje...hehe...

Kitty ni ja više nikada neću raditi testić prije nego što treba. Dok smo pokušavali prirodno bacila sam hrpu para na to i rekla sam nikad više, al eto ponijelo me...
Ipak mislim da ćemo se družiti...u ove dvije godine sam na žalost presavršeno naučila slušati svoje tijelo.

----------


## Bluebella

moj prvi transfer je sutra i ne mogu dočekati da se pridružim ovoj temi  :Smile: 
dragi i ja smo odlučili dvije mrvice vratiti (Janeza i Mojcu  :Laughing:  tako ih od milja zovemo jer su nastali u Sloveniji)... al naravno ako uopće bude nešto za transfer sutra.

----------


## kiki30

bluebella,za sutrašnji transfer ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Destiny child,za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Nera29

*bluebella* sretno sutra !!!!

*frodo* kako ide?

----------


## frodo

*nera29*, javi sutra veliku pozitivnu betu molim te !  :Smile: 

jel imaš kakvih simptoma?

ma ja nekako sam sva rasturena,leđa me bole ali onako kao mi ih netko razvlači svatko na svoju stranu i imam osjećaj da se gegam kao patka mada znam da ništa od svega jer mi je temp.počela padati, a tako je bilo i u zadnja 2 postupka  :Mad: 

*destiny*, još se malo strpi, vjeruj znam kako je  :Cool: , gle kockicu!
*kitty,*žao mi je  :Love: 

*bluebella*, sretno!

----------


## Nera29

*frodo* hvala na dobrim željama  :Smile: 
ma nemam baš nekih simptoma osim što evo zadnjih par sati nema ni smeđkastog traga pa ko će ga znat više... jedino me križa bole al to me boli već od transfera...mislim da je od silnog odmaranja  :Smile: 
drž se i ne predaj se do zadnjeg trena  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*Nera29*pitam se dali ćeš ti moći noćas spavat~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: za sutra!
*Bluebella* sretno sutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: 
*Kitty* draga žao mi je,ali nema predaje :Love: 


Sretno svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ostvarite svoje ciljeve što prije....

----------


## nety

Destiny kod mene je bilo dana kad su cice skoro pa splasnule Bolile su samo jer sma ih ja cijeli dan stiskala ...pa je onda i m htio isto provjeriti pa je i on stiskao :Laughing: 
Nemres znati dok betu ne izvadis Ako se nemres strpiti odi 12 dan tad bi se moglo vec nekaj naslutit Ja testove nisam uopce radila ...mislim da bi tek onda sok dozivila jer s obzirom na moju malu startnu betu sig bi bio -
Frodo neeedaajjj se drzi se Nema mjesta negativi Imas jednu malu mrvu koju doma grlis i mazis i budes imala još jednu  :Smile:

----------


## frodo

> Destiny kod mene je bilo dana kad su cice skoro pa splasnule Bolile su samo jer sma ih ja cijeli dan stiskala ...pa je onda i m htio isto provjeriti pa je i on stiskao
> Nemres znati dok betu ne izvadis Ako se nemres strpiti odi 12 dan tad bi se moglo vec nekaj naslutit Ja testove nisam uopce radila ...mislim da bi tek onda sok dozivila jer s obzirom na moju malu startnu betu sig bi bio -
> Frodo neeedaajjj se drzi se Nema mjesta negativi Imas jednu malu mrvu koju doma grlis i mazis i budes imala još jednu


prvo se moram dobro nasmijat onoj drugoj rečenici  :Laughing: ,za poludit si !!
a nema negative globalno,nego samo imam osjećaj da nije uspjelo ovaj put,a cijenim ja itekako onog malog kojeg sam jedva potjerala u krevet i sad ga moram ić počeškat po leđima,večernji ritual,onda se ljubimo i nikako se rastat za laku noć  :Zaljubljen: , nešto prekrasno, vidjet ćeš...

pusa svima!

----------


## ivka13

Što mislite, jel mi prerano vadit betu 11dpt, bio je transfer 4.dan?

----------


## šimica14

drage moje,ja sutra idem vadit betu :Smile: jel tko samnom u ekipi???

----------


## butterfly101

*šimica14* sretno sutra,ja još nikad nisam stigla do bete, za mene bi i to bio uspjeh....nadam se da će biti veselo,i da nećeš kao *Nera29* morati jedan dan čekat nalaze.

----------


## hallo

Kažu na dan kad ti treba doc mjesecnica il dan prije ...iako pokaže i ranije ..gore možeš vidjeti da su cure radile i 9 neke 10 dan transvera ...sretnooooo

----------


## bubili

danas mi je 10 dpt,već treći dan imam temperaturu od 37,4 do 37,5 
može li mi ko reči da li je to normalno

----------


## kockica1

nera29 :Very Happy:  :Laughing:  malo za veliku betu.
*frodo*i mene je samo bolilo kao pms.ja sam uvik mislila da cu svaki cas dobiti.i sad mi je tako.samo polako....nemoj da ti budes kao ja nestrpljiva. :Yes:  
nadam se svim cekalicama pozitivnoj ß.i svima zelim neopisivu srecu u uspjehu....

----------


## frodo

*bubili*,to je meni osobno bio super znak kad sam prvi puta bila trudna :Yes: , sad nažalost imam 36.3 i to mi je znak da ništa ovaj puta
ja bi sutra napravila testić, ali to sam samo ja, u svakom slučaju to mi miriši na trudnoću kod tebe :Smile: 

*nera29*, čekamo lijepe vijesti!

*kockice*, meni bi taj pms još i dao nade da mi temp.nije pala tako nisko......uh

----------


## kockica1

ja moju tepm.nisam nikako ni gledala,nemam pojma kolika je.

----------


## frodo

> ja moju tepm.nisam nikako ni gledala,nemam pojma kolika je.


ma ja izvodim bijesne gliste (tako se kod nas kaže ),jer zapravo kad je tijelo pod utrićima ništa nije 100 % sigurno, ali vjerojatno ti je povišena lagano...
ajde ako izmjeriš javi...

----------


## bubili

Frodo,ma idem ja sutra vadit betu moram ionako kod doca jel sam s utričima pri kraju
11 dpt će bit pa valjda nešto pokaže

----------


## Nera29

beta 3.5  :Sad:

----------


## frodo

> beta 3.5


nera,žao mi je...  :Sad: (
sad ti vjerojatno niti jedna utjeha ne znači puno...znam.ali kad se to isplače postaje lakše i počne se planirati i čekati novi postupak i opet osmijeh na lice i nada u srcu...<3

----------


## kockica1

*nera*jako mi je zao,samo ti zelim da skupis sto prije snage za dalje!!!!

----------


## kockica1

frodo moja temp je 36.

----------


## Bluebella

prošao i moj transfer.... sad čekanje ....
od 10 j.s. zrelo ih je bilo 8, od toga treći dan nakon punkcije su 3 oplođene koje su se nastavile lijepo razvijati.
vatili smo jednu osmostaničnu i jednu koja je dobivala oblik morule 
betu vadim 17.11 - čini mi se kao cijela vječnost

----------


## nety

Frodo dok nema zloceste tete menge ima nade Sva sam se najezila kad sam procitala kako svoju mrvicu sprems spavati Bas si divna mama i vidjeti ces doci ce i druga mrvica pa ces na dvije strane ususkavati <3

----------


## Bluebella

> beta 3.5


Nera jako mi je žao  :Sad: 
baš me rastuži kad vidim da nekome nije uspjelo...

----------


## frodo

> frodo moja temp je 36.


hm, ne znam kaj da si sad mislim...moja je sad 36.9, moja ipak postoji kakva nada, ma vidjet ćemo za koji dan, hvala ti!  :Smile:

----------


## šimica14

NERA iskreno mi je žao,ali budi uporna,tvoje čudo čeka na tebe!!!
 Ja sam danas izvadila betu 13dnt=1018 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## frodo

*nety*  :Yes: , samo se čuvaj mazi točkicu 
*bluebella*,čekanje je najgora stvar u svemu ovome, ali jake smo mi,čuvaj se  :Yes:

----------


## frodo

> NERA iskreno mi je žao,ali budi uporna,tvoje čudo čeka na tebe!!!
>  Ja sam danas izvadila betu 13dnt=1018


ajme šimice, čestitam! koliko su tebi embrija vratili, ovo je beturina !?  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja sam danas izvadila betu 13dnt=1018



 :Very Happy:  čestitam i šaljem ~~~~~~~~ za duplanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## nety

> NERA iskreno mi je žao,ali budi uporna,tvoje čudo čeka na tebe!!!
>  Ja sam danas izvadila betu 13dnt=1018


Uauuuuuu ovo smrdi na dupliće ..ili trupliće :9 Neka neka samo budu zivi i zdravi :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

nera,žao mi je  :Sad: 
bluebella,da ti brzo prođe ovo čekanje i odmah šaljm puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za jednu divnu betu
šimica,čestitam na super beti  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sezen

*Nera29* zao mi je...

*simica14* koja beturina-cestitam od srca!

meni je danas 12dpt dvodnevnih mrva,pocela sam osjecati pms i malo su mi bolne grudi...

*frodo* i moja temp.je 36,9 i isto zelim seku ili bracu za svog velikog sina...

----------


## alma_itd

*Nera29* :Crying or Very sad:  zao mi je  :Love: 
simica cestitam na lijepoj beti  :Klap:

----------


## Snekica

Sezen, miriše mi nešto fino!!! 
frodo tvoj B. ima već bracu ili seku u maminom stomaku, samo ona to još nezna  :Razz:  Sretno!!!
Simica beta ti je fenomenomenalnaaaaa!!! Ima ih, ima...!!!

----------


## bubili

NERA jako mi je žao
ŠIMICA vauuuuuu koja beta,moje čestitke

ja sutra idem vadit moju betu pa kako bude
temperatura još uvijek 37,4 i ne pada

----------


## Bluebella

ne znam curke kako je kod vas... meni je danas bio prvi transfer i non stop razmišljam o tome šta se sada dešava sa mojim mrvicama. jesu li uopće još "žive", dali se dalje diobe??? dali bi možda onaj jedan embrij koji je ostao bio dobitan? toliko je pitanja a niti jedan odgovor... nego samo čekanje...

----------


## Snekica

bubili sretno!!! Bravo za tempicu!!!

----------


## Destiny child

Nera žao mi je, ali zapamti nema predaje! 

Svim ostalim curama šaljem veliku  :Kiss:   da vam bude lakše čekanje koječega (poslala bih i malo vibrica ali hbga ne znam gdje se onaj znakić nalaz na tipkovnici na ovom lapu :Smile: 

Frodo meni temp varira od 36,7 do 37,2. Uglavnom ujutro bude oko 37. Cicke malo bole pa ne bole, malo napete pa opuštene...Joj za svaku slamčicu se hvatam :Smile:  Samo da preživim ovaj vikend jer vještica bi trebala najkasnije u nedjelju. Evo da bar izdržim do bete bez menge i to bi bio uspjeh...

----------


## Destiny child

Hahahah...ja ih stalno pipkam i provjeravam dal me još uvijek bole :Wink:  

Čestitam na odličnoj beti!




> Destiny kod mene je bilo dana kad su cice skoro pa splasnule Bolile su samo jer sma ih ja cijeli dan stiskala ...pa je onda i m htio isto provjeriti pa je i on stiskao
> Nemres znati dok betu ne izvadis Ako se nemres strpiti odi 12 dan tad bi se moglo vec nekaj naslutit Ja testove nisam uopce radila ...mislim da bi tek onda sok dozivila jer s obzirom na moju malu startnu betu sig bi bio -
> Frodo neeedaajjj se drzi se Nema mjesta negativi Imas jednu malu mrvu koju doma grlis i mazis i budes imala još jednu

----------


## butterfly101

*Nera29* žao mi je

*Bluebella* to je super,želim ti sreću i kad moraš zvati ako ima šta za zaledit?

*Kockica1* kako si nam ti,kako provodiš dane

----------


## butterfly101

ma cure,molim vas objasnite mi kakve veze ima temperatura sa trudnoćom, ja nikad nisam mjerila pa bi voljela znati za ubuduće! Šta je to nekakav simptom? :Confused:  :Idea: 
Hvala

----------


## bugaboo

Blago povisena temperatura, do 37,5 je jedan od znakova trudnoce, ali ne moraju je svi imati. A i mi smo sve na utricima nakon transfera pa temp bude povisena od njih tj. od progesterona i nema je bas smisla mjeriti dok si u postupku.

U prirodnom menstrualnom ciklusu bazalna temp naraste nakon ovulacije i padne neposredno pred mengu.

----------


## bubili

14. POVIŠENA TJELESNA TEMPERATURA - Temperatura tijela je veća nego inače.Može se povećati za oko pola stupnja do stupanj od vaše normalne tjelesne temperature. Ova pojava nije neobična, štoviše veoma je učestala na početku trudnoće. Nije preporučljivo uzimati ljekove za smanjenje temperature jer ta temperatura nije usljedila tokom bolesti i ona će pasti na normalnu sama od sebe.Najčešće je povišena temperatura u jutarnjim satima.

----------


## hallo

> NERA iskreno mi je žao,ali budi uporna,tvoje čudo čeka na tebe!!!
>  Ja sam danas izvadila betu 13dnt=1018


 čestitam :Klap:

----------


## bubili

meni je ovo 5 ivf postupai i stalno sam bila na utričima al nikad mi nije bilo ovako vruće i nisam do sad imala temperaturu
čak ni u PMS

----------


## bubili

Moguće je da će vas do kraja prvog tromjesečja pratiti osjećaj iscrpljenosti, a to se događa zbog rasta hormona HCG i Progesterona, a i zbog povišene tjelesne temperature.

ne znam dal puno čitam pa pronalazim te simptome ili je ovaj put stvarno dobitni
bumo vidli sutra

----------


## bubili

14. Povišena tjelesna temperatura
Temperatura tijela je veća nego inače.Može se povećati za oko pola stupnja do stupanj od vaše normalne tjelesne temperature. Ova pojava nije neobična, štoviše veoma je učestala na početku trudnoće. Nije preporučljivo uzimati ljekove za smanjenje temperature jer ta temperatura nije usljedila tokom bolesti i ona će pasti na normalnu sama od sebe.Najčešće je povišena temperatura u jutarnjim satima.

----------


## hallo

> 14. Povišena tjelesna temperatura
> Temperatura tijela je veća nego inače.Može se povećati za oko pola stupnja do stupanj od vaše normalne tjelesne temperature. Ova pojava nije neobična, štoviše veoma je učestala na početku trudnoće. Nije preporučljivo uzimati ljekove za smanjenje temperature jer ta temperatura nije usljedila tokom bolesti i ona će pasti na normalnu sama od sebe.Najčešće je povišena temperatura u jutarnjim satima.


 bubili koji ti  dan transvera ,,jesi radila bet???

----------


## bubili

HALLO danas mi je 10 dpt,sutra idem vadit betu jel sam jako nestrpljiva

----------


## hallo

> HALLO danas mi je 10 dpt,sutra idem vadit betu jel sam jako nestrpljiva


 znam kako ti je,,,,sretnooooooooo

----------


## Bluebella

> *Nera29* žao mi je
> 
> *Bluebella* to je super,želim ti sreću i kad moraš zvati ako ima šta za zaledit?
> 
> *Kockica1* kako si nam ti,kako provodiš dane



u subotu zovem da vidim kak se treći drži....
ma za malo sam mu rekla da mi vrati sva tri... al ajd, prvi mi je pokušaj pa neću odmah pretjerivati. već i za dva Reš mi je rekao da sam mlada i da je bolje jedan al postupio kak sam ja željela  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> meni je ovo 5 ivf postupai i stalno sam bila na utričima al nikad mi nije bilo ovako vruće i nisam do sad imala temperaturu
> čak ni u PMS


bubili koliko dana nakon transfera ti se javila povišena temperatura?

----------


## bubili

mislim 7

----------


## tina2701

*Bubili*...sretno..

----------


## Nera29

cure jel mi možete reć koliko vam je trebalo nakon neuspjelog postupka da dobijete menzis nakon prestanka stavljanja utrića, ja sam danas prestala s utrićima al ničega nigdje... :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

Pričekaj par dana. Doći će! Nažalost!

----------


## Bluebella

> cure jel mi možete reć koliko vam je trebalo nakon neuspjelog postupka da dobijete menzis nakon prestanka stavljanja utrića, ja sam danas prestala s utrićima al ničega nigdje...


ja sam utriće koristila da odgodim mengu prije prvog postupka i došla mi je treći dan od zadnjeg utrića...

----------


## Nera29

još malo čekanja.... a dobro do sad sam se na to već trebala naviknut da ništa bez čekanja ne ide :D, hvala cure na svemu  :Smile: *

----------


## butterfly101

> u subotu zovem da vidim kak se treći drži....
> ma za malo sam mu rekla da mi vrati sva tri... al ajd, prvi mi je pokušaj pa neću odmah pretjerivati. već i za dva Reš mi je rekao da sam mlada i da je bolje jedan al postupio kak sam ja željela


Kod Reša možeš dobit natrag najviše dva,jer ja sam svaki puta htjela tri,ali nema šanse...kaže on da je pre riskantno
Želim ti sreću i naravno Janeza i Mojcu.... :Smile: 

*Bubili*  Hvala na odgovoru....i sretno sutra pa kada je ovo već peti pokušaj bilo bi u redu da je beta za čistu peticu...

----------


## Bluebella

> Kod Reša možeš dobit natrag najviše dva,jer ja sam svaki puta htjela tri,ali nema šanse...kaže on da je pre riskantno
> Želim ti sreću i naravno Janeza i Mojcu....
> 
> *Bubili*  Hvala na odgovoru....i sretno sutra pa kada je ovo već peti pokušaj bilo bi u redu da je beta za čistu peticu...


to mi je malo glupo što ne želi vratiti tri... pogotovo ako je par prošao kroz više bezuspješnih postupaka.
osobno znam četiri para koji imaju trojčeke i trudnoća je bila bez komplikacija.

----------


## frka

ne bih rekla da je to glupo - u svijetu se bas zbog rizicnih viseplodnih trudnoca tezi SET-u (single embryo transfer). I normalno da se i trudnoca s trojkama moze iznijeti bez vecih komplikacija, ali nazalost jako je puno slucajeva troplodnih trudnoca koje zavrse tragicno  :Sad:  sjetite se nase Osijek koja je izgubila sve tri djevojcice  :Sad:  A jednoplodnu trudnocu je iznijela do kraja...

----------


## ivka13

Beta 0,6  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  
Idemo dalje na proljeće

----------


## kockica1

*simic*cestitke za ljepo betu... :Very Happy:  zelim puno srece u daljnjem toku trudnoce
*ivka13*zao mi je za tvoju betu,drzi se.skupi snage za dalje
*butterfly*ja sam ti super,uvik nesto cekam ali dani prolaze.7,11 ponovo vadim betu da vidimo koliko se duplala, pa cekanje za uzv .

----------


## bubili

drage moje na žalost ni ovaj put ništa,beta 0,7,ali kako kažu život piše priče i život ide dalje
glavu gore i u utorak na dogovor za dalje

----------


## hallo

> drage moje na žalost ni ovaj put ništa,beta 0,7,ali kako kažu život piše priče i život ide dalje
> glavu gore i u utorak na dogovor za dalje


 tako je bubili samo hrabro, meni nadu daju ove cure s velikim betama koji stvarno ima dosta,,dakle i mi će mo jednom vrištati od sreće...meni će sada 5 postupak i nadam se kao i uvijek da će uspjeti,,samo optimistično :Heart:

----------


## ivka13

> drage moje na žalost ni ovaj put ništa,beta 0,7,ali kako kažu život piše priče i život ide dalje
> glavu gore i u utorak na dogovor za dalje


Bubili  :Love: 
Tako je, život ide dalje, idemo dalje na dogovor i u nove pobjede!!!

----------


## dea84

bubili, samo hrabro dalje...

----------


## Snekica

Tužnice moje, žao mi je! Samo hrabro dalje!

----------


## ana.b

Cure, molim vas pomoć, potpuno sam zbunjena...
Danas sam imala ET dva zametka, 4. dan. Dr je rekla da su krasni, da idu prema blastocisti, a na otpusnom pismu stoji *4st*. Ništa mi nije jasno.
Koliko znam, 4st 4. dan je jako loše, a ona je spominjala blastociste... Ne kužim!

----------


## Snekica

biti će da se ona zeznula u pisanju, meni su uvijek pisali samo transfer zametka (doduše nikad nisam imala blastice)

----------


## frodo

*bubili, ivka*... žao mi je  :Love: 
ja sam danas napravila test i naravno da je negativan,nastavit ću sa utrićima još koji dan, jer bi sutra ili prekosutra trebala dobiti m., a uvijek procurim i preko utrića pa tek tako...

idemo dalje!!!

----------


## hallo

> *bubili, ivka*... žao mi je 
> ja sam danas napravila test i naravno da je negativan,nastavit ću sa utrićima još koji dan, jer bi sutra ili prekosutra trebala dobiti m., a uvijek procurim i preko utrića pa tek tako...
> 
> idemo dalje!!!


 ja sam isto svaki put procurila bez obzira na utrogestane,,

----------


## Sezen

drage moje prije sat vremena sam napravila test,14 dnt četverostaničnih embria i imam dvije crtice...

radila sam GRAVIGNOST MINI i nakon minute sam pogledala i odmah zvala dragog da i on pročita :Smile: 

sada sam jako uzbuđena,a ujedno i u strahu od bete u pon.

----------


## hallo

> drage moje prije sat vremena sam napravila test,14 dnt četverostaničnih embria i imam dvije crtice...
> 
> radila sam GRAVIGNOST MINI i nakon minute sam pogledala i odmah zvala dragog da i on pročita
> 
> sada sam jako uzbuđena,a ujedno i u strahu od bete u pon.


 nema straha Sezen to je to,,,sretnooooooooooo

----------


## NerdyD

Pozdrav svima!!! Ja sam 3.11 bila na ET a imam osjećaj kao da je to bilo prije dva tjedna, mislim da ću naprosto izluditi čekajući tu nesretnu betu, vračene su mi dvije blastociste...na dan transfera i jučer sam doslovno vegetirala u krevetu, samo sam se ustala da idem na wc i staviti utriće, majka mi došla u goste da me tetoši pa doslovno si ni jastuk sama nisam smjela namjestit (opće ludilo :D), danas sam rekla ne mogu više, ustajem, skidam tu pidžamu i šetnja  :Smile: . Betu idem vaditi 16.11. nadam se da će nešto biti, držite fige. Sada ne osjećam ništa, tu i tamo lagano bockanje u lijevom jajniku al rekao mi je dr. da će to sad tako malo biti, ponekad blaga napetost u maternici i to je to. Sike naravno bole i oteknute su, al bole me otkako sam počela yasmin piti, kad ispirim nos bude mi onako dosta sasušene krvi na maramici (to mi je novost), temp mi je konstantno od 37 do 37.2 i nenormalno sam žedna, popijem do litru i po vode na dan što je za mene ajme čudno jer nikad nisam toliko vode pila. Eto to je ono što ja proživljavam ovih dana  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

sezen,bravo za drugu crticu  :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

*Sezen* to je to :Very Happy:  Sad cekaj ponedjeljak da i beta to potvrdi  :Grin:

----------


## nety

> Pozdrav svima!!! Ja sam 3.11 bila na ET a imam osjećaj kao da je to bilo prije dva tjedna, mislim da ću naprosto izluditi čekajući tu nesretnu betu, vračene su mi dvije blastociste...na dan transfera i jučer sam doslovno vegetirala u krevetu, samo sam se ustala da idem na wc i staviti utriće, majka mi došla u goste da me tetoši pa doslovno si ni jastuk sama nisam smjela namjestit (opće ludilo :D), danas sam rekla ne mogu više, ustajem, skidam tu pidžamu i šetnja . Betu idem vaditi 16.11. nadam se da će nešto biti, držite fige. Sada ne osjećam ništa, tu i tamo lagano bockanje u lijevom jajniku al rekao mi je dr. da će to sad tako malo biti, ponekad blaga napetost u maternici i to je to. Sike naravno bole i oteknute su, al bole me otkako sam počela yasmin piti, kad ispirim nos bude mi onako dosta sasušene krvi na maramici (to mi je novost), temp mi je konstantno od 37 do 37.2 i nenormalno sam žedna, popijem do litru i po vode na dan što je za mene ajme čudno jer nikad nisam toliko vode pila. Eto to je ono što ja proživljavam ovih dana


Nemoras cijelo vrijeme lezati Radi normalno po kuci kao i dosad smao nemoj se naprezati tesko dizati usisavati i prozore prati Moji doma prozori vriste za pranjem ali ja sma smao navukla zavjesu  :Smile:

----------


## ema 1

sezen

cestitam odlicna vijest

----------


## NerdyD

> Nemoras cijelo vrijeme lezati Radi normalno po kuci kao i dosad smao nemoj se naprezati tesko dizati usisavati i prozore prati Moji doma prozori vriste za pranjem ali ja sma smao navukla zavjesu



imam samo jedno pitanjce, što se tiče sjedenja, ja sam navikla uvjek sjediti onako kao turčini  :Smile: , nekako mi je to najudobnije, a sad se majka moja dere na mene svaki puta kad tako krenem sjesti, a ne vidim neko zlo u tome...već me kosti rasturaju od jednoličnih položaja

----------


## alma_itd

Mozes sjediti kako god tebi odgovara,nece ti embrion ispasti ,ne brini :Grin: Sve normalno mozes raditi ali bez naprezanja.Ja sam isla i na posao slijedeci dan nakon ET,vozila auto,radila po kuci sve osim usisavanja i peglanja(cula sam da nije dobro,neznam zasto,ali bolje poslusati),nemoj samo tegliti teske stvari.Kretanje je dobro za cirkulaciju,opusti se samo,popij ako treba Mg ako imas grceve,mazi stomak i misli pozitivno.

----------


## frka

Nerdy, mozes se ponasati kako god zelis, samo bez vecih naprezanja i ponavljajucih pokreta... u te ponavljajuce pokrete spadaju usisavanje, peglanje, plesanje i sl., a ne preporucuju se zato sto su jajnici nakon stimulacije povecani, a time je ponavljajucim pokretima povecana i sansa da dodje do njihove torzije...

sretno!!!

----------


## ivka13

Frodo, možda te ipak iznenadi test nakon dana kad bi trebala dobiti m. ~~~~~~~~~~ za ugodno iznenađenje!


Sezen, bravo!!!! To je tooooooooooo!!!!


NerdyD, ponašaj se kao i inače, samo nemoj dizat nešto teško i trčat maraton! A za ovo sjedenje  :Laughing:  odmah sam se sjetila svoje svekrive kad sam sjela tako pred njom, prekrižila ja jednu nogu pod sebe, a ona skoro pa zaurlala da ne smijem sjedit ko Turčin, da trudnice ne smiju sjedit tako  :Laughing: 
Samo se ponašaj normalno i to će ti puno pomoći da prebrodiš čekanje bete. Ležanje je najgore za živce, vjeruj mi.

----------


## butterfly101

Bravo *Sezen*.....neka je beta visoka u pon...sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## NerdyD

hvala vam cure  :Smile:  al to je valjda tako sa starijima našim, misleći sve najbolje postaju ultra naporni  :Smile: , baš sam fino ko turčin odsjedila malo i noge mi se preporodile...al sam maloprie kihnila ko konj kad tako moram reći, i tako me nešto presjeklo, jaoj meni sad sam se sva uznervozila  :Undecided: .
Ma, pozitiva, pozitiva...nema nam druge!

----------


## alma_itd

Zato ja nisam svojima ni govorila da smo u postupcima MPO(doduse ne zivimo blizu pa sam mogla da krijem).Samo sam im na kraju poslala cestitku sa slicicom UZ i nakon nekog vremena ispricala kroz sta smo sve prolazili.Dovoljno mi je bilo tesko samoj sa sobom,jos samo treba da razmisljam kako to moja mama podnosi.A sto se tice tih ''presijecanja'',to je normalno,popij Mg ako bude cesce i to je to.

----------


## lasta

Bubili žao mi je :Love: 



Sezen draga ipak je endo bio super spreman ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~neka još i beta to dokaže :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## lasta

A da frodo neka ti bude kao i meni...test - a beta :Shock:

----------


## butterfly101

> Zato ja nisam svojima ni govorila da smo u postupcima MPO(doduse ne zivimo blizu pa sam mogla da krijem).Samo sam im na kraju poslala cestitku sa slicicom UZ i nakon nekog vremena ispricala kroz sta smo sve prolazili.Dovoljno mi je bilo tesko samoj sa sobom,jos samo treba da razmisljam kako to moja mama podnosi.A sto se tice tih ''presijecanja'',to je normalno,popij Mg ako bude cesce i to je to.





Isto i ja, tako lakše i ja prolazim...još mi treba da nakon svakog neuspjeha i njih moram tješit,što manje priče oko toga meni je lakše,kako završim sa postupkom tako samo idem korak dalje bez previše objašnjavanja i slušanja savjeta drugih...

----------


## eva133

> drage moje prije sat vremena sam napravila test,14 dnt četverostaničnih embria i imam dvije crtice...
> 
> radila sam GRAVIGNOST MINI i nakon minute sam pogledala i odmah zvala dragog da i on pročita
> 
> sada sam jako uzbuđena,a ujedno i u strahu od bete u pon.


Sezen, tako mi je drago zbog tebe. Vjerujem da će i beta biti visoka.

----------


## frodo

cure moje, da se nabrzaka javim, ludnica mi je doma jučer i danas

sezen, bravoooooooo!!! ma to je to! :Very Happy: 

ivka, lasta i ostale curke  :Bye: , trebala bi dobiti ovaj vikend, valjda, jer sam ovo ljeto primala Zoladex pa mi je sve nepredvidivo, ako ne dobijem još 5 dana idem vaditi betu
najzanimljivije je da me od jučer ama baš ništa ne boli,sve stalo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## butterfly101

*frodo* nadam se da nećeš dobit i da će beta u pon. biti za  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:    jupi!!! sretno

----------


## Destiny child

Hej Sezen! Rekla sam ti da ti se divim zbog upornosti dok smo ležale u onoj sobi ispred operacijske sale(ti  nakon transfera, ja nakon punkcije), a sada ti kažem da se upornost i isplati. 
Čestitam na plusiću i želim ti ogromnu betu sutra...




> drage moje prije sat vremena sam napravila test,14 dnt četverostaničnih embria i imam dvije crtice...
> 
> radila sam GRAVIGNOST MINI i nakon minute sam pogledala i odmah zvala dragog da i on pročita
> 
> sada sam jako uzbuđena,a ujedno i u strahu od bete u pon.

----------


## Sezen

cure hvala vam na podršci,ne znam kako bi bez ovog foruma...

Snekice wow za js,evo malo za tulum ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i svim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete!

----------


## Destiny child

11 dnt sam naravno opet napravila onaj jeftini internetski testić i pojavila se blijeda, jedva vidljiva crtica. Danas 13 dnt sam opet ponovila test i crtica se jasno vidi. Nisam mogla vjerovati pa sam test ponovila još 2 puta. Znači 3 testa danas pozitivna(ako ne haluciniram). Crtica nije onako jaka kao kontrolna, ali se vidi. Već sam imala jednom ove godine jedva vidljivu liniju, ali na clearblue 3 dana nakon kašnjenja menge(još dok smo pokušavali prirodnim putem), pa nije bilo ništa. Još uvijek se sjećam tog razočarenja...Danas bih trebala dobiti i grudi mi više nisu tako bolne(baš kao kada trebam dobiti) pa se još ne želim ponadati. Ni dragom još ništa nisam rekla da se ne razočara ako vještica dođe.  O Bože kada barem danas ne bi došla onda bih se malo više ponadala... Još ne vjerujem... prerano je ... bilo bi to zaista čudo...
Šta mislite da li bi oni skuplji testovi iz ljekarne pokazali jasniju crticu ?

----------


## eva133

*Destiny child*, čestitam. To je definitivno trudnoća.

----------


## NerdyD

Destiny child, svi ti testovi rade na istu foru, tako da sumnjam da cijena igra neku ulogu, kod onih skupljih plaćamo pakovanje, ja sam uvijek kupovala one jeftine trakice preko neta.
U svakom slučaju čestitam, mislim da se imaš čemu veseliti  :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Destiny ja mislim da 3 testa ne mogu pogrijesiti :Grin: 

Zasto vec sutra ne izvadis betu ako ti je 14 dnt? Mislim da nije prerano :Wink:  Bit ce to lijepa 3-cifrena beta!

----------


## alma_itd

*Destiny* mozes komotno sutra vaditi betu,ja sam uvijek vadila 13-14dnt,a ako su ti 3 testa do sad pozitivna,onda ce i beta pokazati trudnocu :Very Happy:  Samo jos sutra da saznas cifru.Cestitam draga :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Cure hvala vam na podršci, divne ste.Al ja nekako još ne mogu vjerovati da bi to mogla biti istina. Znam da mogu izvaditi betu ranije,ali me strah rezultata.Pričekat ću za to još srijedu onako kako je dr rekla...Mogu pričekati još 2 dana kada sam čekala toliko...Samo da ne dobijem...toga se najviše bojim....Nisam još nikome rekla za testove jer se bojim da ih ne razveselim,pa onda rastužim...Znam blesava sam...al trenutno nisam uračunljiva.

----------


## nety

> Cure hvala vam na podršci, divne ste.Al ja nekako još ne mogu vjerovati da bi to mogla biti istina. Znam da mogu izvaditi betu ranije,ali me strah rezultata.Pričekat ću za to još srijedu onako kako je dr rekla...Mogu pričekati još 2 dana kada sam čekala toliko...Samo da ne dobijem...toga se najviše bojim....Nisam još nikome rekla za testove jer se bojim da ih ne razveselim,pa onda rastužim...Znam blesava sam...al trenutno nisam uračunljiva.


Svi smo mi neuracunljivi u takvoj situaciji  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

Neces dobiti....jer si trudna :Grin:  ne sekiraj se :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bit će sve ok destiny child vjerujem da te beta neće razočarati slobodno je sutra napravi.
Nery D i tvoji i za tebe imam dobar filing da bude pozitivna evo malo vibrica svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## NerdyD

Mali Mimi, veselim se tvom filingu, nadam se da te ne vara :D 
http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...fera&Itemid=76 ovdje provjeravam svaki dan šta se događa s blasticama, danas se počinju gnijezditi :D samo da se ugnijezde kak treba, pričam ja njima šta trebaju radit hahahaha, kontam da sam luda od hormona :D

----------


## seka35

> Pozdrav svima!!! Ja sam 3.11 bila na ET a imam osjećaj kao da je to bilo prije dva tjedna, mislim da ću naprosto izluditi čekajući tu nesretnu betu, vračene su mi dvije blastociste...na dan transfera i jučer sam doslovno vegetirala u krevetu, samo sam se ustala da idem na wc i staviti utriće, majka mi došla u goste da me tetoši pa doslovno si ni jastuk sama nisam smjela namjestit (opće ludilo :D), danas sam rekla ne mogu više, ustajem, skidam tu pidžamu i šetnja . Betu idem vaditi 16.11. nadam se da će nešto biti, držite fige. Sada ne osjećam ništa, tu i tamo lagano bockanje u lijevom jajniku al rekao mi je dr. da će to sad tako malo biti, ponekad blaga napetost u maternici i to je to. Sike naravno bole i oteknute su, al bole me otkako sam počela yasmin piti, kad ispirim nos bude mi onako dosta sasušene krvi na maramici (to mi je novost), temp mi je konstantno od 37 do 37.2 i nenormalno sam žedna, popijem do litru i po vode na dan što je za mene ajme čudno jer nikad nisam toliko vode pila. Eto to je ono što ja proživljavam ovih dana


kod mene je bila ista situacija i evo sad mali spava

----------


## seka35

> 11 dnt sam naravno opet napravila onaj jeftini internetski testić i pojavila se blijeda, jedva vidljiva crtica. Danas 13 dnt sam opet ponovila test i crtica se jasno vidi. Nisam mogla vjerovati pa sam test ponovila još 2 puta. Znači 3 testa danas pozitivna(ako ne haluciniram). Crtica nije onako jaka kao kontrolna, ali se vidi. Već sam imala jednom ove godine jedva vidljivu liniju, ali na clearblue 3 dana nakon kašnjenja menge(još dok smo pokušavali prirodnim putem), pa nije bilo ništa. Još uvijek se sjećam tog razočarenja...Danas bih trebala dobiti i grudi mi više nisu tako bolne(baš kao kada trebam dobiti) pa se još ne želim ponadati. Ni dragom još ništa nisam rekla da se ne razočara ako vještica dođe.  O Bože kada barem danas ne bi došla onda bih se malo više ponadala... Još ne vjerujem... prerano je ... bilo bi to zaista čudo...
> Šta mislite da li bi oni skuplji testovi iz ljekarne pokazali jasniju crticu ?


 ja mislim da nema veze koji je tes . ako si trudna svaki pokaze ,bar je kod mene tako bilo
 svakako cestitke i sutra vadi betu!

----------


## NerdyD

> kod mene je bila ista situacija i evo sad mali spava


mislim da mi nisi mogla reći ništa ljepše  :Smile:

----------


## mravic

Seka35, cestitam na sinu od srca. neka je ziv i zdrav :Very Happy:

----------


## bubili

imam jedno pitanje za sve koje koriste utriče,da li ga stavljate vaginalno ili pijete?
Naime meni je doc rekao vaginalno ali imam velikih problem,moždao ovome nije ljepo pisati ali moram pitat,pojavljuje mi se svrab svaki puta kad ih koristim,pa me zanima kakav je učinak ako ga koristim oralno
hvala

----------


## alma_itd

Ja sam utrice koristila oralno samo kad sam imala krvarenje.Efekat je bolji kad se koriste vaginalno(ja mislim).Mozda sa pokusas sa utricima nekog drugog proizvodjaca,mozda si alergicna na neki sastojak.Najbolje je je pitas svog ginekologa

----------


## linalena

ima sada i crinone-gel s tim učinkom

----------


## frodo

curke moje, evo pogledajte moj novi potpis i znate sve... :Sad: 

ali...život ide dalje,osmijeh na lice i cijeniti ono što imamo  :Cool: 

*destiny*, ma to je to, beta će pokazati, i veseli se svim srcem!!! :Klap: 

želim sretno svima! 

*bubili* :Love:

----------


## bubili

frodo stvarno mi je jako žao
ali više sreče drugi put i nema odustajanja

----------


## Nera29

*bubili, frodo* sve znate...  :Love:

----------


## frodo

nera,  :Love:

----------


## šimica14

Bubili,ja sam imala mislim sl. problem,nakon transfera i par dana korištenja utrića(vaginalno)dobila sam lagani svrab,malo peckanja,uglavno simptomi infekcije.Nisam išla do ginića,jer mislim da mi ne bi bio ništa pametniji od mene :Cool: kupila sam si canesten vag.kremu i mazala 4-5 dana i prošlo!Naravno,da nije prošlo otišla bih do ginića!Nekako si nisam htjela priuštiti pregled bar dok ne vidim betu!

----------


## nety

Ja s uzv ..vidi se gastacijska vrecica i nazire se EO...nista drugo nije rekao znaci sve je ok a ja se nisma sjetila ni pitati guzva je bila ko na kolodvoru 
6 studenata je bilo iz dr a ja tamo se raširila :Laughing:  ko da je proljeće pa radim pozdrav suncu hihihiihhi Ali ok nisam ni mogla misliti na neku neugodnost već sma ja navikla Sam nek je bebica ok mogu ja i gola po čekaonici :Smile: 
U ponedeljak će biti 7+2 i moram ponovno doći

----------


## Sezen

još i ovdje da prijavim,

moja beta danas 16.dnt dvodnevnih embria iznosi *1529*,

preksutra opet gore da vidimo jel se pravilno dupla...

----------


## Bluebella

> još i ovdje da prijavim,
> 
> moja beta danas 16.dnt dvodnevnih embria iznosi *1529*,
> 
> preksutra opet gore da vidimo jel se pravilno dupla...


 :Klap:  čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sezen bravo, čestitam
Bubili baš sam ti i ja mislila reći da pokušaš sa canestenom makar izvana namaži, vjerojatno je candida u pitanju! To ti često zna doći nakon učestalog korištenja uložaka.

----------


## kockica1

*frodo*jako mi je zao,nadam se drugi put boljoj sreci!!!!jako mi je zao
*seznam*cestitam puno.
moja beta na 17 dan iznosi 2969.jos sebi nikako nemogu doc

----------


## nety

kockica. sezen  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mravic

kockica, sezen bravo :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

:Klap:  čestitam svim curama na visokim betama  :Very Happy: 

jedno pitanje... jučer sam imala dosta jak pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, a danas 4dnt osjetim ko neko sitno bockanje... jel to samo od utrogestana ili bi moglo biti da se mrvice primaju.....

----------


## Destiny child

Bravo! Netko će dobiti bracu ili seku ili oboje :Smile:  Čestitam!




> još i ovdje da prijavim,
> 
> moja beta danas 16.dnt dvodnevnih embria iznosi *1529*,
> 
> preksutra opet gore da vidimo jel se pravilno dupla...

----------


## malena19

> Cure hvala vam na podršci, divne ste.Al ja nekako još ne mogu vjerovati da bi to mogla biti istina. Znam da mogu izvaditi betu ranije,ali me strah rezultata.Pričekat ću za to još srijedu onako kako je dr rekla...Mogu pričekati još 2 dana kada sam čekala toliko...Samo da ne dobijem...toga se najviše bojim....Nisam još nikome rekla za testove jer se bojim da ih ne razveselim,pa onda rastužim...Znam blesava sam...al trenutno nisam uračunljiva.


bas sam happy zbog tebe.. zaista vjerujem da ce sve biti ok... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!!!!!!

----------


## malena19

kockica, sezen cestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 frodo zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Destiny child

Frodo žao mi je... Nekako sam se baš nadala da će biti sve ok... I tako je, osmijeh na lice jer imaš jedno divno stvorenje kraj sebe koje te treba, a sigurna sam da će uskoro doći red da vam društvo pravi još jedno...




> curke moje, evo pogledajte moj novi potpis i znate sve...
> 
> ali...život ide dalje,osmijeh na lice i cijeniti ono što imamo 
> 
> *destiny*, ma to je to, beta će pokazati, i veseli se svim srcem!!!
> 
> želim sretno svima! 
> 
> *bubili*

----------


## kockica1

to bi ti mogla  biti implatacija!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Malena 19 hvala ti puno... Tako si draga. Još malo pa ćemo sve znati... Sutra će brzo proći, a onda ...trenutak istine :Smile:  Bitno je da one napasti koja me toliko puta rasplakala u ove zadnje 2 godine još uvijek nema...iako stalno mislim da će odnekud :Smile:  To su ti godine navike :Laughing:

----------


## NerdyD

> čestitam svim curama na visokim betama 
> 
> jedno pitanje... jučer sam imala dosta jak pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha, a danas 4dnt osjetim ko neko sitno bockanje... jel to samo od utrogestana ili bi moglo biti da se mrvice primaju.....


meni danas isto 4dnt, jučer me patili da nazovem to kao nekakvi blagi menstrualni bolovi i onako općenita neka neugoda u cijeloj zdjelici, a danas pikanje nekakvo tu i tamo u maternici, nekoliko puta sam čak imala i osjećaj kao da mi se nešto nasloni na mjehur, uglavnom ako miirujem i gledam tv ništa ne osjetim, ali čim se malo pomrdam ili ustanem osjetim tako neko pikanje...e pa sad nadam se da je implantacija u pitanju u oba slučaja  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> meni danas isto 4dnt, jučer me patili da nazovem to kao nekakvi blagi menstrualni bolovi i onako općenita neka neugoda u cijeloj zdjelici, a danas pikanje nekakvo tu i tamo u maternici, nekoliko puta sam čak imala i osjećaj kao da mi se nešto nasloni na mjehur, uglavnom ako miirujem i gledam tv ništa ne osjetim, ali čim se malo pomrdam ili ustanem osjetim tako neko pikanje...e pa sad nadam se da je implantacija u pitanju u oba slučaja


Moguće je da je implantacija a i ne mora biti jajnici su još osjetljivi od punkcije pa i oni bole

----------


## bubili

hvala svima na pomoći
svim novim trudnicama želim :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> meni danas isto 4dnt, jučer me patili da nazovem to kao nekakvi blagi menstrualni bolovi i onako općenita neka neugoda u cijeloj zdjelici, a danas pikanje nekakvo tu i tamo u maternici, nekoliko puta sam čak imala i osjećaj kao da mi se nešto nasloni na mjehur, uglavnom ako miirujem i gledam tv ništa ne osjetim, ali čim se malo pomrdam ili ustanem osjetim tako neko pikanje...e pa sad nadam se da je implantacija u pitanju u oba slučaja


ista stvar i kod mene  :Laughing: 
znam da može biti da je to još od punkcije jajnika al nekako mi je draže misliti da je implantacija  :Grin:

----------


## Sezen

cure hvala na čestitkama!

ja naravno sada u strahu od druge bete :Smile:

----------


## šimica14

kockica :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :sezen :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :

----------


## NerdyD

Jaoj cure jako sam sretna zbog vas, takve vijesti nas drže da idemo dalje....
meni danas 5 dnt i osjećam se točno onako kao pred mengu, maternica i jajnici bole na isti način i istim intenzitetom kao i svaki mjesec, tako da polako gubim nadu u happy end, sinoć me počelo boliti kad sam legla i takva me neopisiva depra i tuga obuzela onak odjednom, pa sam bila tužna dok nisam zaspala...danas sam psihički malo bolje. Kako je vama ostalima koje ste u očekivanju bete?

----------


## Bluebella

> Jaoj cure jako sam sretna zbog vas, takve vijesti nas drže da idemo dalje....
> meni danas 5 dnt i osjećam se točno onako kao pred mengu, maternica i jajnici bole na isti način i istim intenzitetom kao i svaki mjesec, tako da polako gubim nadu u happy end, sinoć me počelo boliti kad sam legla i takva me neopisiva depra i tuga obuzela onak odjednom, pa sam bila tužna dok nisam zaspala...danas sam psihički malo bolje. Kako je vama ostalima koje ste u očekivanju bete?


ne biti tužna  :Love: 
mene je danas par puta nešto presjeklo dole.... i urin mi je promijenio boju od sinoć, malo sam čitala i to može biti simptom trudnoće i piše da treba više tekućine piti (iako sam cijelo jutro na čajevima i vodi tad da ne znam koliko još da pijem  :Grin: )

trudna sam dok beta ili test ne dokažu drugačije i uživam u tome i malo iskorištavam dragog da me pazi i mazi  :Cool:  i što je najsmješnije uopće mi se ne žuri ići vaditi betu.... ići ću ravno na dan kad mi je doktor rekao.

tak da *NerdyD* uživaj i ne opterećuje se previše... mnoge cure nisu imale nikakve simptome a u potpisu im stoje lijepe bete  :Yes:

----------


## Snekica

5dnt??? Hm, miriše mi fino! Možda implantacija??? Sretno!!!

----------


## alma_itd

*NerdY* draga,iscekivanje do bete je najgore,a onda je iscekivanje hoce li se beta pravilno duplati,pa hoce li srce prokucati,pa onda svaki UZ i to je valjda tako,kad jednom pocnes stalno nesto cekas,ali ce se isplatiti.Ne zamaraj se sa simptomima jer je to sve individualno.Ima ovdje cura koje su imale simptome trudnoce i svi smo navijali i nadali se da ce beta biti pozitivna,pa nismo mogli da vjerujemo kad je bila 0 ili neka glupa decimala.Samo polako,dan po dan i proci ce tih 10 dana brzo.Test mozes uraditi 11dnt ako ti je dugo cekati za betu do 15-og dana i duze.

----------


## Bluebella

> 5dnt??? Hm, miriše mi fino! Možda implantacija??? Sretno!!!


nadam se da je .... samo nek se lijepo prime  :Smile:  
a budemo vidjeli na beti kaj je to bilo....

----------


## NerdyD

krasne ste, malo ste me umirile, danas mi je skroz dobro...al sinoć nije baš bilo, pa da vas priupitam nešto. Uhvatila me takva neopisiva glavobolja da vam ne mogu opisati, takvu glavobolju već dugo nisam imala, legla sam negdje navečer oko pola 9 u nadi da ću zaspati samo da me prestane bolit. Kad sam legla počela sam se preznojavati od boli. Jel smijemo uzimati bilo kakvu tabletu protiv bolova ako me uhvati opet. Inače imam migrene pa znam popiti dva neofena forte legnem i smanji se malo, ali nisam se usudila ništa popiti jučer.

----------


## kitty

NerdyD, za glavobolju smiješ popiti Lupocet, Lekadol i slične analgetike (paracetamol).

sretno cure svima, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike tete bete!

----------


## Destiny child

Evo i da ovdje javim, moja beta 16 dnt  iznosi 431,8.... Jel to normalno? Nekako mi se čini niska...

----------


## Snekica

Ma beta ti je ok, samo nek se za 2 dana lijepo izdupla, i super! Ne brini! I da, čestitam!!! Bravo!

----------


## alma_itd

Cestitam i ja :Very Happy:  i ne brini,sad je najvaznije da se pravilno dupla

----------


## artisan

destiny čestitam, super je beta , i evo malo za duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo i da ovdje javim, moja beta 16 dnt  iznosi 431,8.... Jel to normalno? Nekako mi se čini niska...



 :Very Happy:  i ja se pridružujem čestitkama i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sezen

bravo za VV!

čestitam! moja se danas poduplala :Very Happy:

----------


## Destiny child

Hvala vam cure! Hvala na podršci! Ovo će mi biti najteže čekanje...  A stalno nešto čekam...

----------


## frodo

*Destiny,sezen*, čestitam curke i veselim se sa vama!!  :Very Happy: 

(sve si mislim da se preselim na VV...)

*bab*, kako tvoje mrvičice, jel znaš šta?  :Smile: 

uglavnom, sretno svima kojima to treba!
*sanja001*, jel kod tebe ima lijepih novosti?  :Smile: 

*Kockica,malena19*, hvala  :Smile: 

svima  :Bye:

----------


## Bluebella

Kad vidim ove lijepe tete bete koje su se zaredale zadnjih par dana budem sva happy i nestrpljiva da se i ja pridruzim sa nekom lijepom cifrom  :Smile: 

Nego.... imama ja i jedno pitanje :Smile:  ovo mi je bio prvi transfer i prvo koristenje utrica, pa me zanima dali je moguce da me od utrica (.)(.) jako bole i da su ko kamen tvrde i za cijeli broj se povecale? Ili se mozda mogu nadati da se i kod mene u pecnici nesto kuha :Smile: 
Utrogestan sam jedino bila koristila da odgodim mengu prije postupka zbog puta 2x2 dnevno oralno i taj put nisam imala nikakvih slicnih pojava. danas mi je 6dnt

----------


## kitty

> Nego.... imama ja i jedno pitanje ovo mi je bio prvi transfer i prvo koristenje utrica, pa me zanima dali je moguce da me od utrica (.)(.) jako bole i da su ko kamen tvrde i za cijeli broj se povecale? Ili se mozda mogu nadati da se i kod mene u pecnici nesto kuha


moguće je, većina cura ima takve simptome od utrića. ali nadam se da ti nisu ti simptomi samo od utrića nego da ćeš nas i ti uskoro razveseliti sa troznamenkastom tetom-betom  :Grin:

----------


## NerdyD

Čestitam jeeeeeeeijeijeijei  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  to su tako lijepe vijesti i nek se bete samo duplaju a male mrvice nek rastu  :Klap: 
Meni danas 7 dnt, (.)(.) više ne bole, opustile se malo i nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim učestalih glavobolja, temp mi je i dalje oko 37 stalno i malo sam nervozna, al to je od svog tog čekanja i življenja u neznanju. Nekako sam se pouzdavala u (.)(.) da bi moglo bit nešto, a sad me i one izdaše hahahahah.

----------


## Sezen

NerdyD ne brini zbog (.)(.) ja ih isto nisam osjećala sve do par dana pred betu i to nešto malo...

cure moje cijelo jutro čitam po forumu bete i nigdje nisam vidjela slučaj kao moj,naime sada

sam malo zabrinuta premda je doktor zastao kada je vidio betu i rekao da je ok,ali činjenica je

da se nije skroz poduplala...na onom linku za bete vide se okvirne vrijednosti pa ni sama ne znam...

jel imao netko od vas sličnu betu,odnosno duplanje?

----------


## Inesz

Sezen, ne brini. Beta bi se trebala poduplati za 72 sata. Kod tebe se je poduplala za 48 sati, koja jedinica gore-dolje, nije bitno.

----------


## Destiny child

*Nerdy*  mene su bolile od početka, pa su taman 7dnt prestale i nekako se ispuhale, a od dana kada sam trebala dobiti opet osjećam laganu bol(iako očekivala sam puno jaču prema onome što sam pročitala). I opet nekad mi se čini da uopće ne bole ,pa čak i kad ih dotaknem, a nekad osjećam bol i bez dodira. 
A da ti kažem da sam par dana prije nego sam trebala dobiti osjećala identičnu bol u jajnicima kao da ću svaki tren dobiti, koja je isto tako jedan dan bila prisutna , a drugi dan nisam osjećala ništa. I sad me tu i tamo nešto probode...
Tako da to je sve jedan ćušpajz sa kojim se nemoj zamarati. Samo opušteno i pozitivne misli(ja se isto trudim). Napravila si sve što je u tvojoj moći, nervoza ti samo može štetiti...

----------


## Sezen

> Sezen, ne brini. Beta bi se trebala poduplati za 72 sata. Kod tebe se je poduplala za 48 sati, koja jedinica gore-dolje, nije bitno.


hvala ti draga,ja sam poslije to pročitala pa sam se malo umirila,ne znam što mi bi,neka fjaka me uhvatila :Smile: ,

prije nisam bila takva,a sada stalno u nekom strahu,valjda će proć...

----------


## NerdyD

> *Nerdy*  mene su bolile od početka, pa su taman 7dnt prestale i nekako se ispuhale, a od dana kada sam trebala dobiti opet osjećam laganu bol(iako očekivala sam puno jaču prema onome što sam pročitala). I opet nekad mi se čini da uopće ne bole ,pa čak i kad ih dotaknem, a nekad osjećam bol i bez dodira. 
> A da ti kažem da sam par dana prije nego sam trebala dobiti osjećala identičnu bol u jajnicima kao da ću svaki tren dobiti, koja je isto tako jedan dan bila prisutna , a drugi dan nisam osjećala ništa. I sad me tu i tamo nešto probode...
> Tako da to je sve jedan ćušpajz sa kojim se nemoj zamarati. Samo opušteno i pozitivne misli(ja se isto trudim). Napravila si sve što je u tvojoj moći, nervoza ti samo može štetiti...


ma istina da se trebam opustit i da je kod svakog drugačije, danas mi i mm održao predavanje da ne smijem stvarati negativnu energiju  :Rolling Eyes:  ali onako teško mi se opustit stalno mi se motaju neki scenariji u glavi, al najbolje nekako probati se isključiti od svega pa kako bude. A s obzirom da ipak ne mogu baš čekati betu, napravit ću test u subotu, s obzirom da su blastice vračene kažu da se 9 dnt već može raditi test...pa šta pokaže pokaže...sretno nam svima  :Wink:

----------


## lolalita

Pozdrav cure!

please help zanima me kakva je ovo beta 10.dan 32,6???hvala na pomoći

----------


## đurđa76

Nerdy ako ikako možeš pričekaj sa testom do ponedjeljka,9 dan i ne mora pokazati bez obzira što su bile blastice,mislim da je bilo primjera.pokušaj,na kraju krajeva vidjet ćeš tek poslije daj Bože pozitivnog testa da ćeš se morat naučiti čekati,a čekanje raznorazno tek slijedi,sretno

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nerdy probaj moglo bi ti pokazati plus premda je malo rano,zato ako bude rezultat neg. nemoj ga uzimati za gotovu stvar

----------


## Destiny child

Sezen, ako je doc rekao da je dobro onda je dobro  :Wink:

----------


## Destiny child

Nerdy meni je isto bio negativan test 8 dnt, a 11 dnt se pojavila blaga crtica... Ne moram ti ni pričati koliko me onaj 8 dnt razočarao... Ali ma što ti mi rekle znam da nećeš izdržati jer ni mi nismo :Laughing:

----------


## NerdyD

Ah u ovakvim situacijama smo gore od djece  :Laughing:  nemoš čekat i gotovo, *đurđa* ima pravo, jednostavno ćemo morati naučiti nositi se s čekanjem jer i nakon prve pozitivne bete slijedi samo čekanje...

----------


## miga24

Sezen, beta ti je super! Niš ne brini!
Nerdy morala bi se možda bar malo opustiti jer izjest će te ovo tvoje nerviranje. Jednom kada uđeš u postupak stalno si u nekom iščekivanju a da ne govorim o tome kad dođe do trudnoće (onda ti je svaki dan iščekivanje...). Draga pojest ćeš se živa. I preporučujem da pričekaš betu. Ako možeš čekati deveti dan možeš i npr. 12 (ja radila betu 12 dan u prošlom postupku - na žalost bila negativna). Ne shvaćam mučenje sa testićima kad nisu 100 posto ziher. Ja probala jednom i nikada više, hvala.
Sretno svima u iščekivanju!

----------


## seka35

> Evo i da ovdje javim, moja beta 16 dnt  iznosi 431,8.... Jel to normalno? Nekako mi se čini niska...


svrsena beta 
moja je 15 dan bila 220

----------


## butterfly101

Pozdrav cure, 
šaljem vam malo pozitivnih vibrica za debele plusiće i visoke bete :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ajmo cure, sve ćemo prije ili kasnije doći do cilja :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: ...

----------


## Sezen

> Pozdrav cure!
> 
> please help zanima me kakva je ovo beta 10.dan 32,6???hvala na pomoći


ovako sve iznad 17 je trudnoća,koji ti ja dan nakon transfera i koliki su bili embriji?

pogledaj potpis od Inesz njena je slična tvojoj.

nadam se da će i tvoja lijepo rasti.

----------


## NerdyD

Zanima me je li koja od vas imala kakve iscjetke nakon transfera, sinoć mi se pojavio onako blago žućkasto roskasti iscjedak i traje i danas, nemam nekih bolova, dosad je curkao samo utrogestan, a sad i ovo...a ne znam, bezve mi zvati dr. da pitam, nema toga što se može učiniti prije prve bete. Danas je 8 dnt. Možda mi je samo sluznica blago nadražena od tih utrića.

----------


## nety

> Pozdrav cure!
> 
> please help zanima me kakva je ovo beta 10.dan 32,6???hvala na pomoći


Nadajuća :Cool:  Znaci trudnoca je samo se treba nastaviti razvijati Pogledaj u potpisu mom kako je meni rasla...zivce sam izgubila ali dok raste ima nade

----------


## Destiny child

Cure moje... moja beta 18 dnt 1190.. :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Mogu samo reći veliko HVALA VV i dr.Pavan Jukić na ovom trenutku sreće nakon 2 godine...

----------


## Destiny child

> Zanima me je li koja od vas imala kakve iscjetke nakon transfera, sinoć mi se pojavio onako blago žućkasto roskasti iscjedak i traje i danas, nemam nekih bolova, dosad je curkao samo utrogestan, a sad i ovo...a ne znam, bezve mi zvati dr. da pitam, nema toga što se može učiniti prije prve bete. Danas je 8 dnt. Možda mi je samo sluznica blago nadražena od tih utrića.


Ja nisam imala iscjetke, ali taj tvoj roskasti bi možda mogao biti od implantacije? Možda su se malo kasnije implantirali...

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure moje... moja beta 18 dnt 1190..   Mogu samo reći veliko HVALA VV i dr.Pavan Jukić na ovom trenutku sreće nakon 2 godine...


bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## NerdyD

> Cure moje... moja beta 18 dnt 1190..   Mogu samo reći veliko HVALA VV i dr.Pavan Jukić na ovom trenutku sreće nakon 2 godine...



Sreća i veselje, čestitaaaaaam  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Love:

----------


## ruža82

Destiny child, čestitke od srca!! :Klap:  :Very Happy: 
Bravo za VV!!

----------


## Sezen

Destiny bravo,ne da se poduplala,nego skoro troduplo :Very Happy:

----------


## olea77

čestitam svima na velikim betama,čekalicama sretno.
moja beta je 0,ali idemo dalje.

----------


## Destiny child

Hvala vam cure... sretno svima koje čekate svoje bete...da budu velike!

----------


## Destiny child

> Destiny bravo,ne da se poduplala,nego skoro troduplo


Hvala ti draga! Sjećam se kada si mi nakon pukcije rekla da imaš dobar osjećaj za mene da će biti ok. Hvala ti na tome :Smile:  
Ja za tobom kasnim 2 dana, na UZV 19.11.

----------


## ana.b

Bok cure!
Prije svega, čestitke na betama!
Meni je danas 7dnt. Do jučer sam sva bila nekako napuhnuta, sad sam splasnula. Nadam se da to nije neki loš znak?! Ovaj sam tjedan jedva izdržala, slijedeći će biti još gori. Dr mi je rekla da betu izvadim 16.11., ali je očito previdjela Brevactide koji sam dobila, a njemu treba 7-8 dana da se izluči iz organizma. Tako da ću se ipak strpiti do 18.11. ...
Svima želim puno sreće!

----------


## alma_itd

*Destiny* bravo za duplanje :Klap:  Zelim ti dosadnu skolsku trudnocu :Very Happy:

----------


## alma_itd

*olea77* zao mi je :Love:

----------


## Sezen

> Bok cure!
> Prije svega, čestitke na betama!
> Meni je danas 7dnt. Do jučer sam sva bila nekako napuhnuta, sad sam splasnula. Nadam se da to nije neki loš znak?! Ovaj sam tjedan jedva izdržala, slijedeći će biti još gori. Dr mi je rekla da betu izvadim 16.11., ali je očito previdjela Brevactide koji sam dobila, a njemu treba 7-8 dana da se izluči iz organizma. Tako da ću se ipak strpiti do 18.11. ...
> Svima želim puno sreće!


nije nikakav loš znak i meni je bilo tako,ne brini.
ako ti je teško za izdržati do bete,napravi test tog 12 dnt i ako je + bit ćeš mirnija,a ako bude - onda odi sutradan po betu i znat ćeš...
koliki su ti bili embriji na dan transfera i kada si dobila Bravactide?

----------


## nety

Destiny :Very Happy:

----------


## vanessa

Pozdrav svima!
Prvo čestitke svima na ogromnim betema  :Smile: 
Ja sam nova na forumu i danas mi je 8dnt, a betu idem vaditi 18.11.
 Cike me bole i dolje me boli kao da ću svaki čas dobiti vješticu. :Sad: 
Inače to mi je 4 pokušaj.
Recite mi da li ste i vi imale grčeve ko pred mangu?
Nadam se ovaj put pozitivnoj beti :Embarassed:

----------


## lolalita

Ja sam ovdje nova i čestitam svima na lijepim betama i neka ih je što više :Smile: 

Ja sam bila 31.10 na transferu i vraćene su 3 js 3 dan a još 7.11 sam primila inekciju a betu sam išla radit 11.11 i bila je 11,2 znači 11 ili ako ne računam dan transfera 10dan pa me zanima dali je to jako loše za 11 dan???please hepl me :Sad:

----------


## vanessa

:Very Happy:

----------


## ana.b

> nije nikakav loš znak i meni je bilo tako,ne brini.
> ako ti je teško za izdržati do bete,napravi test tog 12 dnt i ako je + bit ćeš mirnija,a ako bude - onda odi sutradan po betu i znat ćeš...
> koliki su ti bili embriji na dan transfera i kada si dobila Bravactide?


Brevactide sam dobila 08.11. Embriji su bili dva pred blastocistu i jedan 4st. Transfer 4. dan...

----------


## Bluebella

sutra 10dnt 3dnevnih embrija sam odlučila napraviti testić.... možda pokaže neki blijedi +
šta vi cure mislite.... dali da ga radim ili da se još strpim?

----------


## butterfly101

> sutra 10dnt 3dnevnih embrija sam odlučila napraviti testić.... možda pokaže neki blijedi +
> šta vi cure mislite.... dali da ga radim ili da se još strpim?


ja bim ga napravila sigurno....sretno sutra ako ga odlućiš radit i očekujem lijepe vijesti odmah rano u jutro...neka je debeli plusić :Heart:

----------


## NerdyD

> Bok cure!
> Prije svega, čestitke na betama!
> Meni je danas 7dnt. Do jučer sam sva bila nekako napuhnuta, sad sam splasnula. Nadam se da to nije neki loš znak?! Ovaj sam tjedan jedva izdržala, slijedeći će biti još gori. Dr mi je rekla da betu izvadim 16.11., ali je očito previdjela Brevactide koji sam dobila, a njemu treba 7-8 dana da se izluči iz organizma. Tako da ću se ipak strpiti do 18.11. ...
> Svima želim puno sreće!


meni je danas 9 dnt 5dnevnih i ja sam splasnila prije neka dva dana, niš ne boli, ni (.)(.)  :Smile: . Betu također trebam vaditi 16, a danas sam napravila test koji je ispao negativan, a još sam i počela lagano curkati u petak navečer i ne prestaje. Al još uvijek se nadam beti  :Smile: .
Tako da vjerujem da splašnjavanje nije neki loš znak jer vidiš ima cura koje su tako a svejedno se mrvice primile  :Smile: . Sretno

----------


## Bluebella

Napravila sam jutros testić i nisam baš sigurna koji je rezultat :Grin: 
na štapiću je naravno bio debeli minus i okomito preko njega nakon 20-ak sekundi se vidjela jedva uočljiva sjena  :Confused:  bila je to više sjena od sjene  :Laughing: 
nisam baš sigurna dali bi tu sjenu itko drugi osim mene uočio... MM je spavao tako da ga nisam mogla tražiti mišljenje...

možda je 10dnt trodnevnih embrija ipak bio prerano, ali bila sam znatiželjna...... da su dvojčeki onda bi sigurno bio već vidljivi plusić, ovako ili je jedno ili ništa...... 
budem sutra poslije posla ponovila  :Grin:

----------


## NerdyD

> Napravila sam jutros testić i nisam baš sigurna koji je rezultat
> na štapiću je naravno bio debeli minus i okomito preko njega nakon 20-ak sekundi se vidjela jedva uočljiva sjena  bila je to više sjena od sjene 
> nisam baš sigurna dali bi tu sjenu itko drugi osim mene uočio... MM je spavao tako da ga nisam mogla tražiti mišljenje...
> 
> možda je 10dnt trodnevnih embrija ipak bio prerano, ali bila sam znatiželjna...... da su dvojčeki onda bi sigurno bio već vidljivi plusić, ovako ili je jedno ili ništa...... 
> budem sutra poslije posla ponovila



I sjena od sjene je ipak bolje nego ništa  :Very Happy:  ali ja bi na tvom mjestu pričekala barem utorak, pa prvu jutarnju opet. Ja sam eto radila jučer ujutro, pa bio negativan i vrlo vjerovatno ću još jedan u utorak ujutro, a u srijedu idem vadit betu, ako mi test opet bude negativan da se barem pripremim na betu, da se mm i ja ne počnemo u bolnici derat ko dva vola kad stigne rezultat 0  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> I sjena od sjene je ipak bolje nego ništa  ali ja bi na tvom mjestu pričekala barem utorak, pa prvu jutarnju opet. Ja sam eto radila jučer ujutro, pa bio negativan i vrlo vjerovatno ću još jedan u utorak ujutro, a u srijedu idem vadit betu, ako mi test opet bude negativan da se barem pripremim na betu, da se mm i ja ne počnemo u bolnici derat ko dva vola kad stigne rezultat 0


ne polažem baš puno nade u tu sjenu od sjene.... ponovit ću još sutra i prekosutra, al u svojoj glavi već sam otpisala ova postupak.
Dalje se naručujem u Vinogradsku i IVF pa ću odlučiti gdje ćemo  .... išla bi sad na klomifenske, a stimulirani opet negdje nagodinu poslije skijanja  :Grin: 
MM bi htio u Prag, ali mislim da je bzvz tolike novce trošiti, idemo malo na teret HZZO-a  :Grin:

----------


## nata

> Napravila sam jutros testić i nisam baš sigurna koji je rezultat
> na štapiću je naravno bio debeli minus i okomito preko njega nakon 20-ak sekundi se vidjela jedva uočljiva sjena  bila je to više sjena od sjene 
> nisam baš sigurna dali bi tu sjenu itko drugi osim mene uočio... MM je spavao tako da ga nisam mogla tražiti mišljenje...
> 
> možda je 10dnt trodnevnih embrija ipak bio prerano, ali bila sam znatiželjna...... da su dvojčeki onda bi sigurno bio već vidljivi plusić, ovako ili je jedno ili ništa...... 
> budem sutra poslije posla ponovila


Bluebella, ne mora biti...ja sam dan prije bete imala jedva vidljivu crticu na testu (sa prvim jutarnjim urinom), a slijedeći dan (16dnt) beta je bila 1885 i kod prvog uzv ustanovljena blizanačka trudnoća. 
Tako da su ti sve opcije otvorene...držim fige!!

----------


## Sezen

> Brevactide sam dobila 08.11. Embriji su bili dva pred blastocistu i jedan 4st. Transfer 4. dan...


ja bi na tvom mjestu test radila u srijedu kada je već tjedan dana od Brevactide-a,ali ako nisi nestrpljiva kao ja bolje čekaj betu :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, ne mora biti...ja sam dan prije bete imala jedva vidljivu crticu na testu (sa prvim jutarnjim urinom), a slijedeći dan (16dnt) beta je bila 1885 i kod prvog uzv ustanovljena blizanačka trudnoća. 
> Tako da su ti sve opcije otvorene...držim fige!!


*Nata* sad si me malo utješila :Smile: 
koliko dana su bili embriji koje si vratila?
inače ... već sam si isplanirala ići kupiti dvije haljine u Mangu i jednu u Zari te jedne štike kao utjehu ... al budem još pričekala....  :Grin: 
možda sam ipak uranila sa testom.

p.s. inače od simpotma nemam više ništa, cike su se ispuhale kao i trbuh, a i kilaža mi se vratila na mojih savršenih 55kg (a nakon transfera sam imala čak 59 na 1,70cm). osim bijelog iscjetka koji imam od utrića mengi nema ni traga.... temperatura ni mrvu povišena....

----------


## NerdyD

ja stalno imam temp 37, tu i tamo nekad me malo maternica zaboli kao kad dobijem, a da budem iskrena nisam sigurna jesam li dobila menzu ili šta se događa, onako izgleda kao oskudna menstruacija, dovoljan mi je dnevni uložak, to traje sad već 3 dana, malo je roza, malo smećkasto, malo svijetla krv, nekad malo slabije,nekad malo jače (sorry na opisu  :Undecided: ). Nekako mi se čini kao da se vještica bori s utrićima a utrići joj ne daju da krene već više  :Rolling Eyes:  a ne usudim se još prestati ih koristiti dok ne vidimo betu. Kontam da ta curenja nisu nikad baš dobar znak.

----------


## Bluebella

> ja stalno imam temp 37, tu i tamo nekad me malo maternica zaboli kao kad dobijem, a da budem iskrena nisam sigurna jesam li dobila menzu ili šta se događa, onako izgleda kao oskudna menstruacija, dovoljan mi je dnevni uložak, to traje sad već 3 dana, malo je roza, malo smećkasto, malo svijetla krv, nekad malo slabije,nekad malo jače (sorry na opisu ). Nekako mi se čini kao da se vještica bori s utrićima a utrići joj ne daju da krene već više  a ne usudim se još prestati ih koristiti dok ne vidimo betu. Kontam da ta curenja nisu nikad baš dobar znak.


teško mi je više i razmišljati o simptomima i testovima i svemu, a kamoli nešto reći.
svaka cura je imala neku svoju situaciju... a koliko sam čitala bilo je i iznenađenja kad su već sve lađe potonule.
treba pričekati još malo... ti do srijede a ja do četvrtka pa budemo vidjele.
šaljem ti *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* za veeeeliiiiku betu, da ti i TM vrištite po bolnici od sreće  :Wink:

----------


## frodo

jutro curke!

bluebella, Nerdy i svima kojima to treba, želim vam sreću i uspjeh!

a svim mojim trudnicama da sve prođe u redu,i uživajte, to je meni bio jedan od najljepših perioda u životu  :Heart:  ( nadam se da ću dobiti priliku još jednom to proći...)

a simptomi........ništa,ama baš ništa niti jedan simptom ne znači.....ali i ja sam jedna od onih koja samo osluškuje gdje će me zabolit ili ne zabolit.... :Grin: 

sanja1, sanja001,mimi81..... :Bye:

----------


## ruža82

Pozdrav cure drage, evo već se par dana ne mogu odlučiti dal da se javim ovdje ili ne. Pa osluškujem simptome, kojih nema, i mučim se s time. ja sam imala 2.11 transfer 2 embrija, četverostanična. eh i onda me poneslo jučer da idem radit test, pa je negativan, naravno, kao i danas. betu imam 18.11, znam da testići nisu 100% ali samo me nešto vuklo. želim vam svima puno sreće!!!

----------


## nata

> *Nata* sad si me malo utješila
> koliko dana su bili embriji koje si vratila?


Vratili su mi 3embrija dva dana nakon punkcije (subotu-punkcija, ponedjeljak-transfer).
Od simptoma nisam imala baš ništa, osim onih grčeva, pa sam mislila da ću dobiti. 
Poslije pozitivne bete imala sam malo sluzavi iscjedak nekad pomiješan sa sukrvicom, 
ali dr. je utvrdio da je to zbog hematomčića kojeg je vidio na uzv.

Sretno tebi i ostalim curama koje su u iščekivanju bete!

----------


## Charlie

> Ja sam ovdje nova i čestitam svima na lijepim betama i neka ih je što više
> 
> Ja sam bila 31.10 na transferu i vraćene su 3 js 3 dan a još 7.11 sam primila inekciju a betu sam išla radit 11.11 i bila je 11,2 znači 11 ili ako ne računam dan transfera 10dan pa me zanima dali je to jako loše za 11 dan???please hepl me


*
lolalita* od injekcije Brevactida treba proći jedno 7 dana da bi nalaz bete bio vjerodostojan, a ovako kako si ti vadila, nakon samo 4 dana, ta brojka od 11,2 je vrlo vjerojatno samo ostatak injekcije...

----------


## Bluebella

> ja stalno imam temp 37, tu i tamo nekad me malo maternica zaboli kao kad dobijem, a da budem iskrena nisam sigurna jesam li dobila menzu ili šta se događa, onako izgleda kao oskudna menstruacija, dovoljan mi je dnevni uložak, to traje sad već 3 dana, malo je roza, malo smećkasto, malo svijetla krv, nekad malo slabije,nekad malo jače (sorry na opisu ). Nekako mi se čini kao da se vještica bori s utrićima a utrići joj ne daju da krene već više  a ne usudim se još prestati ih koristiti dok ne vidimo betu. Kontam da ta curenja nisu nikad baš dobar znak.


*NerdyD* ima li kakvih promjena/novosti kod tebe?
bliži se i naša beta  :Smile:

----------


## Incika

> Pozdrav cure drage, evo već se par dana ne mogu odlučiti dal da se javim ovdje ili ne. Pa osluškujem simptome, kojih nema, i mučim se s time. ja sam imala 2.11 transfer 2 embrija, četverostanična. eh i onda me poneslo jučer da idem radit test, pa je negativan, naravno, kao i danas. betu imam 18.11, znam da testići nisu 100% ali samo me nešto vuklo. želim vam svima puno sreće!!!


Draga ni ja od šestog dana transfera nisam imala nikakve simptome pa mi je beta ogromna  :Very Happy:  (nadam se da bu i tebi tako)
a do onda i bolove u janicima,maternici,cicama,ma sve me probadalo  :Razz:

----------


## NerdyD

> *NerdyD* ima li kakvih promjena/novosti kod tebe?
> bliži se i naša beta


ima promjena što se tiče mog "curkanja", kak bi rekli "ne bu dobro"  :Undecided: . Sinoć počeli malo jači bolovi, jutros nastavili i počeli oni ljigavi komadići krvavi ispadati (ispričavam se na gadljivosti  :Smile: ), kad je poispadalo koliko je htjelo prestali bolovi, sad se opet vratilo na onako lagano svijetlo crveno curkanje, ali uvijek bude malo na ulošku a puno više kad se obrišem. Nastavljam s utrićima do srijede pa ćemo vidit šta bude, ak se i zakačila bar jedna bolje da nastavim s njima, zlu ne trebalo. Sve se nešto tješim da se jedna blastica uhvatila a da curkam zbog ove druge, hahaha šta sve nećemo izmisliti da se utješimo. 
Želim ti svu sreću u čet. (i sad bi ispritiskala onaj "vibra" znakić al nemam blage di je to na laptopu  :Laughing: )

----------


## Bluebella

> ima promjena što se tiče mog "curkanja", kak bi rekli "ne bu dobro" . Sinoć počeli malo jači bolovi, jutros nastavili i počeli oni ljigavi komadići krvavi ispadati (ispričavam se na gadljivosti ), kad je poispadalo koliko je htjelo prestali bolovi, sad se opet vratilo na onako lagano svijetlo crveno curkanje, ali uvijek bude malo na ulošku a puno više kad se obrišem. Nastavljam s utrićima do srijede pa ćemo vidit šta bude, ak se i zakačila bar jedna bolje da nastavim s njima, zlu ne trebalo. Sve se nešto tješim da se jedna blastica uhvatila a da curkam zbog ove druge, hahaha šta sve nećemo izmisliti da se utješimo. 
> Želim ti svu sreću u čet. (i sad bi ispritiskala onaj "vibra" znakić al nemam blage di je to na laptopu )


Alt Gr i 1 = ~~~~~~~~~~~
i ja tebi šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za srijedu... ti si ipak dan prije mene  :Smile: 
ja budem još jednom testić ponovila da budem psihićki spremna za betu .....

----------


## NerdyD

~~~~~~~~~~ hahahahah, hvala ti, sad i ja znam.. Evo onda i tebi za čet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..  ...i ja pravim sutra ujutro jedan još  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> ~~~~~~~~~~ hahahahah, hvala ti, sad i ja znam.. Evo onda i tebi za čet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~..  ...i ja pravim sutra ujutro jedan još


obavezno javi rezultat  :Smile: 
totalno sam znatiželjna.....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ evo i za testić sutra ujutro.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Luna81

Destiny child, čestitke od srca!!
Incika i ovdje čestitam!!
Bravo     :Very Happy:

----------


## vanessa

Pozz.. Recite mi da li je koja od Vas ovdje imala za vrijeme čekanja bete migrenu?
Ja sam je imala noćas oko 4 sata me probudila strašna bol i naravno povračanje.... Ima ko iskustva s time? Strah me da sada nešto nije pošlo po zlu od naprezanja  :Sad:

----------


## Bab

Cure, cestitam svima na prekrasnim betama i kuckajucim srcekima. Nadam se da ce ova zaraza ostat prisutna jos duuuugoooo tu na forumu tako da se sve uspijemo zaraziti..hehe.. Ja evo brojim 2dnt od mojih 4dnevnih mrva i nadam se da si polako traze svoje mjesto gdje ce ostati sljedecih 9 mjeseci. Curke, sretno sa testicima i betama...neka budu ogromne.

----------


## Destiny child

Luna81  hvala ti !

Nerdy D i Blubella šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše bete.

----------


## Bluebella

jučer 11dnt mi se pojavio smečkasti isjedak ... onak sve neke žilice (sorry na izrazu) i otišla sam danas vaditi betu da si skratim muke.
nalaz do 14h... pa ako danas ništa ne pokaže neće ni u četvrtak pokazati... tak da budemo vidjeli.

MM i ja smo sinoć otugovali ovaj postupak i planiramo slijedeći....

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure, cestitam svima na prekrasnim betama i kuckajucim srcekima. Nadam se da ce ova zaraza ostat prisutna jos duuuugoooo tu na forumu tako da se sve uspijemo zaraziti..hehe.. Ja evo brojim 2dnt od mojih 4dnevnih mrva i nadam se da si polako traze svoje mjesto gdje ce ostati sljedecih 9 mjeseci. Curke, sretno sa testicima i betama...neka budu ogromne.


*Bab* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovaj put bude BINGO

----------


## NerdyD

Jutro svima, napravila sam test i to onaj clear blue digital tako da nema sjena, dodatnih crtica i ostalih stvari koje nas bune, veliki debeli -....danas je 12dnt da ima ičega, clear blue bi pokazao. I još malo jače danas krvarim. A ništ, sutra izvadit betu pa na dogovor s dr. šta i kako dalje, možda se pripremiti ili za prirodni ili čekati koji mjesec pa opet na stimulaciju, mislim da će tako prije biti jer u stimuliranom sam imala samo 5 js od kojih su samo dvije bile upotrebljive. 
Zanimljiva stvar, noćas sanjam da vadim betu i vidim na papiru brojku 350 i čak se i ponadam kad sam se probudila, rekoh možda će test pokazati, a ono ćorak  :Sad: .
Samo hrabro u nove pobjede.....
*Bluebella*  jesi ti radila još koji test?

----------


## NerdyD

> jučer 11dnt mi se pojavio smečkasti isjedak ... onak sve neke žilice (sorry na izrazu) i otišla sam danas vaditi betu da si skratim muke.
> nalaz do 14h... pa ako danas ništa ne pokaže neće ni u četvrtak pokazati... tak da budemo vidjeli.
> 
> MM i ja smo sinoć otugovali ovaj postupak i planiramo slijedeći....


pisale smo u isto vrijeme lol

----------


## Bluebella

> Jutro svima, napravila sam test i to onaj clear blue digital tako da nema sjena, dodatnih crtica i ostalih stvari koje nas bune, veliki debeli -....danas je 12dnt da ima ičega, clear blue bi pokazao. I još malo jače danas krvarim. A ništ, sutra izvadit betu pa na dogovor s dr. šta i kako dalje, možda se pripremiti ili za prirodni ili čekati koji mjesec pa opet na stimulaciju, mislim da će tako prije biti jer u stimuliranom sam imala samo 5 js od kojih su samo dvije bile upotrebljive. 
> Zanimljiva stvar, noćas sanjam da vadim betu i vidim na papiru brojku 350 i čak se i ponadam kad sam se probudila, rekoh možda će test pokazati, a ono ćorak .
> Samo hrabro u nove pobjede.....
> *Bluebella*  jesi ti radila još koji test?


našla sam negdje na početku foruma ovaj teks:

[/QUOTE]ja sam 11dnt imala smeđkasti iscjedak i mislila eto ga menga stiže a za dva dana imala sam pozitivnu betu i nakon 9 mjeseci stigla je moja Jelena. Zato ništa ti to ne znači, sačekaj betu ili eventulano uradi testić možda 12dnt jer si imala trodnevne embrije. Od srca ti želim veliki +.[/QUOTE]

znaći ista situacija kao i kod mene ... pa eto još se nadam do nalaza danas.... al ne previše...

NerdyD ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## NerdyD

Držim fige veeeelike i evo još malo ovog što si me naučila  :Wink:   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu, javi čim stigne, moglo bi bit nešto, a onda partyyyyyyyyy  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

12 dnt beta = 10.97
na nalazu piše da u slučaju nalaza < 5 za par dana ponovim nalaz...
meni je ovo premala vrijednost na 12dnt.... ponovit ću nalaz u petak...

----------


## NerdyD

> 12 dnt beta = 10.97
> na nalazu piše da u slučaju nalaza < 5 za par dana ponovim nalaz...
> meni je ovo premala vrijednost na 12dnt.... ponovit ću nalaz u petak...


Pa ja ne znam šta da ti kažem, prolazim sve isto prvi put kao i ti, a opet, 12dnt, ako su se možda nešto kasnije implantirali, to bi možda moglo biti to. Bilo je već mislim tako nekih beta i prije, bitno je da ti se nastavi pravilno duplati, sve u svemu pokazuje nekakvu prisutnost trudnoće, samo ti odi opet vadit, nije još sve gotovo.
Puno sreće ti želim, a možda ti se javi netko tko je imao takvo neko slično iskustvo pa da ti možda pojasni bolje, ipak smo sve mi različite, mislim da nema žene koja je prolazila na posve isti način.

----------


## Snekica

Vanessa, moguće su glavobolje, sve je moguće! Plodu nebi trebalo smetati! MOžda se javi neka cura koja je imala toliko jake da je povraćala kao i ti.

----------


## vanessa

Hvala ti Snekica utješila si me :Smile: ...
Ma još 2 dana i u petak idem vadit betu... jedva čekam jer me ova neizvjesnost ubija  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

Cure, jel koja zna kolko treba ovitrellu da izade iz organizma? Ja sam malo znatizeljna a ne mogu naci info. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Bab ovitrellle štoperici misliš?

----------


## Bab

da

----------


## Kadauna

ajme, ovitrelle, on je dosta jako doziran, njemu ipak treba do 10 dana, informacija iz Maribora, druge su štoperice... ili HCG boosteri slabiji......... *nemoj još, Bab... kad si dobila ovitrelle? I kad bi trebala biti beta?*

----------


## Bab

kadauna, ma nisam ja ni pomislila da je to crtica od trudnoce, ne, ne. Ovaj put sam totalno flegma pa se malo igram sa testicima jer me bas zanima to sa stopericama. Nisam se nikad oko toga interesirala pa evo sad me primilo. Inace, primila sam 1 ovitrell 6.11. navecer. Et je bio 4 dan od punkcije. Joj, sad budu cure mislile gle ovu ludakinju. Ma predugo sam ja u ovoj prici da bi mislila da vec mogu radit testice. Puno hvala na odgovoru. Pusaaaaa

----------


## Incika

> Destiny child, čestitke od srca!!
> Bravo za VV!!


pridružujem se čestitkama !!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
 Bluebella i NerdyD držim palčeve za veeeeliiiikeee bete !!!   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

*NerdyD* čekamo tvoju betu  :Smile:

----------


## ana.b

Curke, moja beta 12dnt iznosi 80,5.
Nije baš neka, u petak ću ponoviti pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## nety

> Curke, moja beta 12dnt iznosi 80,5.
> Nije baš neka, u petak ću ponoviti pa ćemo vidjeti...


Dobra je Ima nas tu specificnih kaj smo još manje bete imali pa se bebica ipak primila

----------


## NerdyD

Čekala i čekala od jutros, došla prije sat vremena iz bolnice, 0 bodova za betu. Idemo u nove borbe u drugom mjesecu.
Vama ostalima držim fige za visoke bete i svima samo nek se duplaju. Puse svima!!!!

----------


## Bab

NerdyD, jako mi je zao...odtuguj ako ti se tuguje, odi u shopping i pocasti se s necim ako ce ti biti lakse i onda glavu gore, samo si jedan korak blize svom djetetu. Ana.b, mislim da ß nije premala, ok ona mozda je malo manja nego sto cure inace imaju ali to tak ionak nema nikakve veze. Bitno je duplanje. A bar u zadnje vrijeme imamo tolko prekrasnih trudnoca sa malim pocetnim ß, pa koje se cak ni nisu pravilno duplale....tako da ju samo ponovi i javi nam lijepe vijesti. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za pravilno duplanje.

----------


## Bluebella

> Čekala i čekala od jutros, došla prije sat vremena iz bolnice, 0 bodova za betu. Idemo u nove borbe u drugom mjesecu.
> Vama ostalima držim fige za visoke bete i svima samo nek se duplaju. Puse svima!!!!


NerdyD.... baš mi je žao  :Sad: 
al ne preostaje nam niš drugo nego ići ponovno..... 

ja ću još reda radi u petak izvaditi betu.... al nade su mi ravne nuli.

drži se draga

----------


## NerdyD

> NerdyD.... baš mi je žao 
> al ne preostaje nam niš drugo nego ići ponovno..... 
> 
> ja ću još reda radi u petak izvaditi betu.... al nade su mi ravne nuli.
> 
> drži se draga



a šta drugo nego drži se, i ti također, držim fige da je tvoja beta poludjela  :Smile: . A ja sam si već počela pisati plan pečenja i ukrašavanja božićnih kolača i keksa, to me nekako uvijek veseli  :Smile: , pa još da si odem kupiti pokoji novi kalup za pečenje i eto ti veselja  :Smile:

----------


## nety

nerdy zao mi je Znam kako je to razočaravajće ali tako treba Glavu gore ne razmisljati vise o tome nego o slj putu kad ce uspijeti Ka da sam ja poslije prvog postupka vidla 0 odma se bacila na pecnje kolaca i torti da si misli okrenem na nesto drugo

----------


## ana.b

> NerdyD, jako mi je zao...odtuguj ako ti se tuguje, odi u shopping i pocasti se s necim ako ce ti biti lakse i onda glavu gore, samo si jedan korak blize svom djetetu. Ana.b, mislim da ß nije premala, ok ona mozda je malo manja nego sto cure inace imaju ali to tak ionak nema nikakve veze. Bitno je duplanje. A bar u zadnje vrijeme imamo tolko prekrasnih trudnoca sa malim pocetnim ß, pa koje se cak ni nisu pravilno duplale....tako da ju samo ponovi i javi nam lijepe vijesti. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za pravilno duplanje.


Hvala na lijepim riječima, Bab. Nadam se da će biti dobro... I ja tebi želim puno sreće!

NerdyD, baš mi je žao...

----------


## ana.b

> NerdyD, jako mi je zao...odtuguj ako ti se tuguje, odi u shopping i pocasti se s necim ako ce ti biti lakse i onda glavu gore, samo si jedan korak blize svom djetetu. Ana.b, mislim da ß nije premala, ok ona mozda je malo manja nego sto cure inace imaju ali to tak ionak nema nikakve veze. Bitno je duplanje. A bar u zadnje vrijeme imamo tolko prekrasnih trudnoca sa malim pocetnim ß, pa koje se cak ni nisu pravilno duplale....tako da ju samo ponovi i javi nam lijepe vijesti. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za pravilno duplanje.


Hvala na lijepim riječima, Bab. Nadam se da će biti dobro... I ja tebi želim puno sreće!

*NerdyD*, baš mi je žao...

*nety*, tvoj mi primjer daje nadu  :Smile:

----------


## NerdyD

Hvala vam svima, podrška puno znači, pogotovo od onih koji su prošli ili prolaze kroz isto i znaju kako je to razočaravajuće...

----------


## nety

Tako treba I ja sam nasla isto ovdje veliku potporu kad mi je trebala a cekanje je koma bar ja to znam Zato samo hrabro

----------


## NerdyD

*Bluebella* i dalje čekamo tvoju betu, šta se događa?  :Cekam:

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella* i dalje čekamo tvoju betu, šta se događa?


sutra idem ponovno vaditi betu..... 
ne nadam se previše, al nada ipak postoji  :Smile:

----------


## nety

> sutra idem ponovno vaditi betu..... 
> ne nadam se previše, al nada ipak postoji


Ajme drzim fige da se mrvica tek zgrabila kad si prvi put isla vaditi i da je sad malo cvrsce unutra ukopana Neznam sta je gore cekanje bete ili cekanje da beta naraste ...ode mozak by by

----------


## Bab

Bluebella, saljem sve ~~~~~~~~~~ ovog svijeta za sutra i lijepi rast ß.                                                                                                                                                   Ja brojim 5dnt4dn i spoooorooo mi ide vrijeme.

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, saljem sve ~~~~~~~~~~ ovog svijeta za sutra i lijepi rast ß.                                                                                                                                                   Ja brojim 5dnt4dn i spoooorooo mi ide vrijeme.


Hvala vam cure  :Love: 
zaista će mi trebati sve vibre i sva sreća ovog svijeta da od te moje sičušne betice bude nešto. 


Bab ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti čekanje što prije prođe i da bude lijepa beta

----------


## ana.b

*Bluebella*, sretno danas!
Ja sam dobila svoj nalaz. Beta je 189.8
Idem do dr u ponedjeljak, pa ćemo vidjeti...

----------


## eva133

ana b i Bluebella sretno.

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bluebella*, sretno danas!
> Ja sam dobila svoj nalaz. Beta je 189.8
> Idem do dr u ponedjeljak, pa ćemo vidjeti...


Bravo Ana  :Very Happy: 
ja svoj još čekam.... sinoć sam otugovala svoje, tak da iskreno danas nek bude nula i nek ova noćna mora prođe više. počela sam imati i smeđkasti iscjedak ... tak da to je to.
još samo da nalaz to potvrdi i da se mogu malo odmoriti i planirati dalje...

----------


## Bab

ana.b, bravo, cestitam na odlicnom duplanju...sad tako lijepo do kraja trudnoce. Bluebella, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te ipak iznenadi.

----------


## ana.b

> ana.b, bravo, cestitam na odlicnom duplanju...sad tako lijepo do kraja trudnoce. Bluebella, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te ipak iznenadi.


Hvala Bab! Vidim da cure obično imaju puno veću betu od moje, pa me to malo brine, pogotovo zbog mojih ranijih spontanih. Probat ću se ne sekirati previše, za par dana ću ponoviti betu pa ću znati više...

----------


## hallo

Cure sretno .. Meni su danas vraćena tri embrija...sada čekanjeeeeeee :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

dobila nazan
 danas 15dnt 35.93

što znaći da se poduplala od onih 12dnt 10,97

idem zvati doktora Reša, skroz sam zbunjena

----------


## NerdyD

*ana.b*  čestitaaam....samo neka se nastavi lijepo duplati

*Bluebella* poduplala se, to je bitno, samo zovi dr. i javljaj šta ima. Sretno, držim fige!!!

----------


## Inesz

Blubella, je li to bila blastocista?
Što kaže doktor?
Znam samo da je sve moguće, da može i na dobro ispasti i onda kada nam se čini da nema nikakve nade.
Mislim na tebe.

----------


## Bluebella

doktor je rekao: pa to je super, nešto se dešava.
pojačao mi je dozu utrića na svakih 6hx200mg (do sada je bilo svakih 8hx200mg)

Inesz... bila su dva osomostanična embrija. (3 dan od punkcije sam imala transfer)

slijedeći tjedan ponovno idem vaditi betu (u utorak možda najbolje)
naručena na uzv 1.12.

jedino me brine što smeđi iscjedak ne prestaje nego se pojačava.... zato mi je pojačao dozu utrića, pa valjda bude stalo.

----------


## Snekica

Bluebella, super što se poduplala i neka nastavi! Da nam budeš nova Inesz i da dokažeš da su čuda ipak moguća! Inesz  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Blubella, miruj doma, ne radi teške poslove, odmaraj se.
Samo mirno naprijed.

I sve budite trudne, sa velikim, malim ili najmanjim betama. Samo budite trudne...  :Smile:

----------


## nety

ana ja sma ti isla sa 196 betom na uzv i nista se još nije vidjelo Odi se prokonzultiraj ali reci ce ti da još jednom betu izvadis Doma odmaraj mozda imas hematom pa zato je beta bila manja Nemoj se nervirati ako se nis nebu vidjelo još je rano

----------


## vanessa

Evo samo da vam javim beta na današnji dan iznosi 419,2  :Very Happy: 
U utorak idem vaditi još jednom krv i to je to nadam se  :Smile: 
Recite mi da li je to dobra beta?

----------


## Alcantra

> Cure sretno .. Meni su danas vraćena tri embrija...sada čekanjeeeeeee


hallo, sretno i da ti brzo prođe čekanje

----------


## Destiny child

Bila sam danas na 1.UZV (5+6) i vidi se gestacijska vrećica 10mm sa žumanjčanom vrećicom, ali kako je doktor rekao za sada bez embrio odjeka... Doktor je rekao da bi se kako njemu sada izgleda sljedeći tjedan trebalo vidjeti srce. To me sada baš razočaralo i poprilično zabrinulo :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

Destiny, ne brini, to je uredan nalaz UZ. Za tjedan dana će se vidjeti i EO.

----------


## Bluebella

povečala sam dozu utrića kao što mi je doktor i rekao, ali i dalje ide krv  :Sad:  samo više nije smeđa neko izrazito crvena i dosta rijetka, ne izgleda kao menga.
mislim da ću u pon (planirala sam u utorak) opet vaditi betu pa ako se opet poduplala nazvat ću dr. reša i otići svom ginekologu da vidim šta dalje, jer meni ovo ne miriše na dobro.

btw... danas mi se žgaravica pojavila i užasno podrigivanje dugo nakon jela i svega što popijem.

dali je itko imao slično iskustvo?

----------


## đurđa76

ja imam problem sa žgaravicom praktički od pozitivne bete,i sa podrigivanjem,to ti je ako je suditi po meni definitivno trudnički simptom,evo ja ulazim u 22 tjedan i sad me isto toliko peče za poludit,sretno

----------


## vanessa

Samo da javim beta 14 dan 419,2   :Very Happy:  sretno svima

----------


## alma_itd

Cula sam da ja badem dobar protiv zgaravice.Meni je moj kucni dr.propisao neki sirup, GAVISCON se zove(proizvode ga belgijanci),protiv zgaravice,a moze se koristiti u trudnoci jer se ne resorbuje u krv nego prolazi nepromjenjen kroz probavni trakt i ''oblaze'' ga.Mozda i u Hrvatskoj ima neki slican produkt.

----------


## Destiny child

Inesz hvala na utjesi, ali čitala sam po internetu sve neke loše priče i sva se zbedirala.

Bluebella drži se, a za žgaravicu su ti stvarno dobri bademi samo ih stavi u odu i pusti da odstoje preko noći,pa ih onda sljedeći dan koristi. Kaže ti iskusni gastritičar :Wink: 

ana.b i vanessa  čestitam!!

----------


## nata

> Inesz hvala na utjesi, ali čitala sam po internetu sve neke loše priče i sva se zbedirala.


Nemoj se bedirati, kao što ti je rekla Inesz....ni ja nisam vidjela srčeko na 1.uzv.

----------


## hallo

cure da li se ceporeks antibiotik koji dobijemo poslje punkcije moramo popiti do kraja???

----------


## hallo

> doktor je rekao: pa to je super, nešto se dešava.
> pojačao mi je dozu utrića na svakih 6hx200mg (do sada je bilo svakih 8hx200mg)
> 
> Inesz... bila su dva osomostanična embrija. (3 dan od punkcije sam imala transfer)
> 
> slijedeći tjedan ponovno idem vaditi betu (u utorak možda najbolje)
> naručena na uzv 1.12.
> 
> jedino me brine što smeđi iscjedak ne prestaje nego se pojačava.... zato mi je pojačao dozu utrića, pa valjda bude stalo.


 iskreno se nadam da si betu radila rano meni doktor uvjek kaže da betu treba raditi 18 dan transvera ..želim ti puno sreće i da beta bude velikaaaaaaa,

----------


## eva133

Ceporex moraš popiti do kraja. Mislim da si danas ujutro trebala popiti zadnje.

----------


## hallo

Ja sam u ljekarnoj dobila cefalin od 1g to je zamjena za ceporex i pije se svakih 12 sati po 1 tableta jer je ceporex po 500mg..ostalo mi je još 8 tableta pa mi nije jasno znam da sam  prije ranije popila kutiju

----------


## kitty

mislim da je predviđeno da se Ceporex/Cefalin/Cefaleksin uzima 4 dana, ako ima više tableta u kutiji ne trebaš popiti cijelu kutiju.

----------


## eva133

Cefalin se dobije da. Ali piješ 2x2. S tim da na dan punkcije popiješ navečer samo 2, a od sljedećeg dana 2x2. Mislim da svi dobiju isto.

----------


## eva133

> mislim da je predviđeno da se Ceporex/Cefalin/Cefaleksin uzima 4 dana, ako ima više tableta u kutiji ne trebaš popiti cijelu kutiju.


Ne sjećam se koliko je bilo u kutiji, ali po mojoj računici je bilo 12 tableta. U petak ujutro sam zadnje popila, a punkcija je bila u utorak. Mislim da je sestra rekla da se piju do kraja.

----------


## eva133

Joj sad sam totalno zbunjena. Ne znam jesam li zadnje popila u petak ili u subotu. Možda čak i u subotu ujutro zadnje. Uglavnom sam pila 2x2.

----------


## Bluebella

> Samo da javim beta 14 dan 419,2   sretno svima


cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Blubella kako je danas?

----------


## kokos

Vjerojatno znate za ovu stranicu, ali ako neka ne zna, tu je hrpa info o implantaciji i razvoju embrijica a i o koječemu drugom vezan za ivf.
http://www.advancedfertility.com/implantation.htm
sretno, cure!

----------


## Bluebella

> Blubella kako je danas?


Isto.... imam sve jace trudnicke simpotome... podrigivanje, zgaravica, a krvarim kao da imam mengu... ni jaca doza utrica nije pomogla.
Vidjet cu kaj ce beta u utorak pokazati...

----------


## lasta

Samo ti nastavi sa utricima,do bete,nemoj odstajati..NEMA ODUSTAJANJA...nista jos nije gotovo.Puno cura krvari i ima uredne trudnoce. 
Ako ti je tesko do utorka cekati idi sutra.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~pozitivnih vibra

----------


## tlukaci5

bluebella držim fige da sve bude u redu, ja bi isto da sam na tvom mjestu išla sutra vaditi betu.. :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Isla bih sutra, al mislim da su vece sanse da u utorak bude neka troznamenkasta cifra nego u pon. pa radije cu se strpiti jos jedan dan za barem malo vecu brojku...  :Smile:  
i naravno da nema odustajanja, iako znam da su male sanse, nada ipak umire zadnja  :Smile:  
hvala vam curke <3 <3 <3

----------


## BAKY

danas mi je drugi dan nakon transfera, ajme koji glupi osjećaj nelgode i grčevi u trbuhu, a vjetrovi da ne govorim....... ovo mi je drugi transfer i skroz drugačiji osjećaj nego prvi put kad sam ostala trudna.....ali nema veze ne mora uvijek biti isto, a čovjek puno tga i zaboravi. Zanima me jedna stvar je li itko imao slično iskustvo.... neposredno nakon transfera nekih 15 min sestra mi je rekla da se premjestim na krevet i legnem na trbuh i tako sam lezala jos 45 min ali prvi put mi nije bilo tako, cijelo vrijeme sam ležala okrenuta "naopako" na ginekološkom krevetu. Nakon upita od kad sad ova promjena rekla mi je kako u Mariboru tako prakticiraju i da su imali ženu koja je tražila da nakon transfera leži na trbuhu i ostala je trudna....... dajte molim vas što o ovome mislite???? U kojem ste položaju najviše, jer mene stvarno privlači položaj na trbuh kako imam grčeve onda se malo ugrije trbuh pa mi bude lakše, ali samo da napomenem nema meni baš mirovanja imam malog anđela od dvije godine kojemu uvijek nešto treba, ne dižem ga i ne nosim ali ipak stalno se vrtim oko njega........ a moj je stav ako će biti biti će i sve je u Božijim rukama.  Puno sreće svima i velike bete...........

----------


## vanessa

> cestitam


Hvala  :Wink:

----------


## vanessa

> Isla bih sutra, al mislim da su vece sanse da u utorak bude neka troznamenkasta cifra nego u pon. pa radije cu se strpiti jos jedan dan za barem malo vecu brojku...  
> i naravno da nema odustajanja, iako znam da su male sanse, nada ipak umire zadnja  
> hvala vam curke <3 <3 <3


Blubella držim ti fige i nadam se troznamenkastoj beti  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

Hvala Vanessa :Smile: 
Tvoja beta je super, saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje  :Smile: 
Kad ides ponovno vaditi betu?

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo drage moje...od mojeg postupka ništa...Ujutro prvo smeđi iscjedak, a sada već teče naveliko  :Sad:

----------


## kitty

> Ne sjećam se koliko je bilo u kutiji, ali po mojoj računici je bilo 12 tableta. U petak ujutro sam zadnje popila, a punkcija je bila u utorak. Mislim da je sestra rekla da se piju do kraja.


piju se do kraja ako je pakovanje normalne veličine (ja sam imala Cefaleksin 500 mg, 16 ih je u kutiji, 2x2 = 4 dana se pije). ali hallo je dobila pakovanje u kojem su tablete po 1000 mg pa pije 2x1 a isto ih ima puno u kutiji. zato sam napisala da ne treba cijelu kutiju.

----------


## eva133

Da ima ih 16. Išla u smeće tražiti kutiju. 
Sve u redu, ali mislila sam da na vv svi dobiju isto dolje u ljekarni.
Meni je ono 4 ivf i uvijek sam dobivala od 500mg.

----------


## hallo

> Da ima ih 16. Išla u smeće tražiti kutiju. 
> Sve u redu, ali mislila sam da na vv svi dobiju isto dolje u ljekarni.
> Meni je ono 4 ivf i uvijek sam dobivala od 500mg.


 ja nisam uzela u toj ljekarni,,moje su od 1 g i ima ih 16 pa ne znam šta ću???

----------


## eva133

Pa onda pij 2x1 4 dana kako je napisala kitty.
Ako nisi sigurna, najbolje da nazoveš sutra doktora pa da ga pitaš.

----------


## hallo

> Pa onda pij 2x1 4 dana kako je napisala kitty.
> Ako nisi sigurna, najbolje da nazoveš sutra doktora pa da ga pitaš.


 a trebala sam ga odmah pitat al sam zaboravila ...kako si ti? Meni je već dosadilo, ne radim ništa al ne mogu ležati brate imili već me leđa rasturaju :Sad: (

----------


## vanessa

> Hvala Vanessa
> Tvoja beta je super, saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje 
> Kad ides ponovno vaditi betu?


 :Smile:  idem opet vaditi u utorak 22.11 i nadam se da će se lijepo poduplati  :Very Happy:  ...Strah me jer sam ovo dugo cekala

----------


## Bluebella

Vanessa .... 22.11 mora biti sretan dan. i tebi i meni :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo drage moje...od mojeg postupka ništa...Ujutro prvo smeđi iscjedak, a sada već teče naveliko


Maybe baby ne mora značiti da nije uspjelo.
ja ga imam od 11dnt pa je beta bila pozitivna a 15dnt se poduplala, iako je mala i nije baš za poželiti, jako puno cura mi je pisalo (što tu na forumu što na privatnim porukama) koje su imale krvarenje i pozitivnu betu, a na kraju su ugledale malo  :Heart: 

šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za snagu da izdržiš jer znam kako ti je.
čuvaj se  :Love:

----------


## Maybe baby

Hvala ti Bluebella  :Love: . Ali mene brine i to  da me i dolje sve boli  :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala ti Bluebella . Ali mene brine i to  da me i dolje sve boli  .


još 3 dana pa će ti sve biti jasno... do tada uzimaj utriće kako ti je doktor rekao i samo polako.   :Love:

----------


## Sezen

> Evo drage moje...od mojeg postupka ništa...Ujutro prvo smeđi iscjedak, a sada već teče naveliko


draga moja baš sam mislila na tebe,jako mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## vanessa

> Vanessa .... 22.11 mora biti sretan dan. i tebi i meni


Tako je Blubella sutra je to to. Trudne i gotovo  :Very Happy:

----------


## vanessa

> Evo drage moje...od mojeg postupka ništa...Ujutro prvo smeđi iscjedak, a sada već teče naveliko


Drži se draga još ništa nije gotovo... ne smijemo gubiti nadu.. mislim na tebe

----------


## Bluebella

> Tako je Blubella sutra je to to. Trudne i gotovo


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  tako je  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

*Maybe baby* žao mi je, ali ne mora biti sve gotovo.

*Vanessa* čestitam!!!!

*Hallo* ja sam dobro nemam nikakvih simptoma (ne bi ni trebala još). Ne ležim, ali sam na bolovanju. Jedino me ovo hladno vrijeme živcira pa mi se baš ne da vani šetati po toj zimi.

----------


## vanessa

> tako je


šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra  :Very Happy:  
Kako se osječaš?

----------


## vanessa

Hvala Eva133 i tebi želim veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sutra  
> Kako se osječaš?


Dobro sam.. i dalje imam tzv trudničke simptome.... 
počela sam oralno uzimati utriće pa su me malo ošamutili, tak da radim i spavam  :Laughing: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi za sutra  :Smile:  
javi čim dobiješ rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

> Zanima me jedna stvar je li itko imao slično iskustvo.... neposredno nakon transfera nekih 15 min sestra mi je rekla da se premjestim na krevet i legnem na trbuh i tako sam lezala jos 45 min ali prvi put mi nije bilo tako, cijelo vrijeme sam ležala okrenuta "naopako" na ginekološkom krevetu. Nakon upita od kad sad ova promjena rekla mi je kako u Mariboru tako prakticiraju i da su imali ženu koja je tražila da nakon transfera leži na trbuhu i ostala je trudna...........


Baky mislim da ti je u stvari potpuno svejedno da li si na leđima ili stomaku. Moj ivf koji je završio trudnoćom bio je ležanje na leđima, svi drugi na stomaku (kao nova spoznaja) pa ništa, same nule. U Pragu prakticiraju na leđa za žene sa maternicom "zavaljenom" (ostale na stomak) kao što sam ja, pa isto nije bilo ništa od trudnoće.
Rekla bih da to ništa nema nikakvog utjecaja, sve je to psihološki i ako se dogodi da je nekom uspjelo odmah kopiramo njen "uspješan put". U stvarnosti ništa od toga neće dovest ili odmoć implataciji.

----------


## vanessa

> Dobro sam.. i dalje imam tzv trudničke simptome.... 
> počela sam oralno uzimati utriće pa su me malo ošamutili, tak da radim i spavam 
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i tebi za sutra  
> javi čim dobiješ rezultate


Super  :Very Happy: ... samo da sve bude dobro ....
Naravno javit ću čim saznam i ti isto sretno  :Smile:

----------


## inana

prijava dva zametka, mala ali naša!

----------


## artisan

ej cure dali vi nakon transfera spavate na trbuhu? naime ja se ne usudim ,a tako mi je najlakše zaspati, danas mi je 3. dpt

----------


## artisan

inana neka maleni narastu i ostanu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sve ostale kojima treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## eva133

> ej cure dali vi nakon transfera spavate na trbuhu? naime ja se ne usudim ,a tako mi je najlakše zaspati, danas mi je 3. dpt


Meni je danas 4dpt i spavam na trbuhu. Zapravo zaspem na boku, ali se vrlo brzo prešaltam na trbuh. E sad, da li će to utjecati na implantaciju, nemam pojma. Ja mislim da to nema veze.

----------


## Kadauna

> Meni je danas 4dpt i spavam na trbuhu. Zapravo zaspem na boku, ali se vrlo brzo prešaltam na trbuh. E sad, da li će to utjecati na implantaciju, nemam pojma. Ja mislim da to nema veze.


nema veze spavanje na trbuhu, isto kao što nema veze jel se odmarate nakon transfera ili normalno nastavljate život, radite, krećete se, itd. Ja sam kopala vrt (bila upravo sezona sadnje), vozila bicikl, radila najnormalnije (uredski posao) i ostala trudna.......... 

Samo vi spavajte na trbuhu ako vam je volja i sretno!

----------


## kiki30

vanessa,čestitam !!!
inana,za vaše mrvice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
eva,artisan za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ana.b

Nisam imala mira, pa sam još jednom ponovila betu. Danas (18dpt) iznosi 901,7. Nije velika kao neke, ali svakako se poduplala  :Smile: 
*Bluebella*, i ti danas ponavljaš? Sretno!!!

----------


## alma_itd

*ana.b* super beta :Very Happy:  Sad mirno cekaj UZ

----------


## venddy

ana beta ti je super, možeš slobodno sada odahnuti i bit mirna. Uživaj draga :Klap:

----------


## eva133

*ana.b* čestitam za duplanje.
*Bluebella* sretno danas.

----------


## Bluebella

ana.b. čestitam  :Smile: 
ja čekam nalaze .... bit će do 14h

----------


## venddy

Bluebella do neba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da današnja beta bude trocifrena

----------


## hallo

> ana.b. čestitam 
> ja čekam nalaze .... bit će do 14h


držim fige <3

----------


## hallo

> nema veze spavanje na trbuhu, isto kao što nema veze jel se odmarate nakon transfera ili normalno nastavljate život, radite, krećete se, itd. Ja sam kopala vrt (bila upravo sezona sadnje), vozila bicikl, radila najnormalnije (uredski posao) i ostala trudna.......... 
> 
> Samo vi spavajte na trbuhu ako vam je volja i sretno!


slažem se,jedan mi je doktor rekao samo radi ono što voliš!!!!

----------


## M@tt

Evo mi u petak vadimo betu a mene već danas pere užasna nervoza....  :Sad: 

Sretno svima koji danas vade betu da bude velika....

----------


## hallo

> Evo mi u petak vadimo betu a mene već danas pere užasna nervoza.... 
> 
> Sretno svima koji danas vade betu da bude velika....


m@tt sretno,,jeste li radili test???

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt sretno,,jeste li radili test???


Nismo, a šta mogli bi već? Danas joj je 12 dnt. Dobila je pred par dana Brevactid 1500 pa da ne pokaže krivo test još nismo. Mislili smo u četvrtak navečer napraviti da nas pripremi psihički za vađenje bete ujutro u petak... Joooooooooj... To nam je prvi ivf inače bio...

----------


## Gabi25

Matt kad je dobila brevactid? Meni se takav znao zadržati u organizmu i 5-6 dana i pokazivao mi mi blago pozitivni test

----------


## M@tt

> Matt kad je dobila brevactid? Meni se takav znao zadržati u organizmu i 5-6 dana i pokazivao mi mi blago pozitivni test


U četvrtak ako se ne varam... Zato smo mislili pričekati dan prije vađenja bete koja je u petak. Ali sad me već pere takva nervoza da je to nevjerojatno. Prošli tjedan je bilo ok još, al sada...

----------


## Gabi25

Teoretski bi u četvrtak mogli napraviti test i ne bi smjelo više biti brevactida ali ipak će beta u petak najbolje pokazati.
Držim velike fige tebi i supruzi!!!!

----------


## hallo

> Nismo, a šta mogli bi već? Danas joj je 12 dnt. Dobila je pred par dana Brevactid 1500 pa da ne pokaže krivo test još nismo. Mislili smo u četvrtak navečer napraviti da nas pripremi psihički za vađenje bete ujutro u petak... Joooooooooj... To nam je prvi ivf inače bio...


ako je dobila brevacid onda nemojte raditi test da ne bi bilo razočarenja, iako  sam ja prvi put dobila brevacid  nakon par dana radila test i minus,

----------


## M@tt

> Teoretski bi u četvrtak mogli napraviti test i ne bi smjelo više biti brevactida ali ipak će beta u petak najbolje pokazati.
> Držim velike fige tebi i supruzi!!!!


Hvala....  :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Bluebella ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas.
Matt i vama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za petak. 
A ja idem sutra vaditi betu reda radi jer ovo je ipak prava M. I ništa, glavu gore i u 2. mjesecu ponovo u nove pobjede...

----------


## M@tt

> ako je dobila brevacid onda nemojte raditi test da ne bi bilo razočarenja, iako  sam ja prvi put dobila brevacid  nakon par dana radila test i minus,


Znači bolje ne raditi test veliš? Pa ako smo se strpili dva tjedna onda tih pola dana već ništa neče značiti.... Imaš pravo, mada mi je već sada užasno čekati. Ubija iščekivanje...

----------


## vanessa

> ana.b. čestitam 
> ja čekam nalaze .... bit će do 14h


Draga Blubella ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu.
A meni je danas 1570 beta i doktor kaže da je dobro i da u petak dođem k njemu na ultrazvuk  :Very Happy:  
jooooj jedva čekam  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Draga Blubella ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu.
> A meni je danas 1570 beta i doktor kaže da je dobro i da u petak dođem k njemu na ultrazvuk  
> jooooj jedva čekam


vanessa čestitam....  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*vanessa* divno. Čestitam.

----------


## Charlie

Matt - meni je Brevactid još i 7. dan pokazivao blagi blagi plusić na testu a niš od trudnoće tako da radije nemojte...čekajte betu i sretno!

----------


## vanessa

M@tt i Eva133 hvala Vam, sretna sam jako  :Smile: 
Želim Vam svu sreću i da će biti bete ogromne  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> Draga Blubella ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za današnju betu.
> A meni je danas 1570 beta i doktor kaže da je dobro i da u petak dođem k njemu na ultrazvuk  
> jooooj jedva čekam


odlično  :Very Happy: 
čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> Matt - meni je Brevactid još i 7. dan pokazivao blagi blagi plusić na testu a niš od trudnoće tako da radije nemojte...čekajte betu i sretno!


U redu onda nečemo.... hvala vam svima

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt i Eva133 hvala Vam, sretna sam jako 
> Želim Vam svu sreću i da će biti bete ogromne


Vanessa di si ti bila u postupku? To ti je prvi puta ili...?

----------


## hallo

> Znači bolje ne raditi test veliš? Pa ako smo se strpili dva tjedna onda tih pola dana već ništa neče značiti.... Imaš pravo, mada mi je već sada užasno čekati. Ubija iščekivanje...


 ja sam ti baš nestrpljiva napravim ja tih testova krcato,,ovaj put ću se potrudit i sačekati betu,,svaki put me taj test razočara al ipak se nadam beti ,napravim je pa dobijem još jedan šamar,,,tako da je bolje dobiti jedan šamar nego 5,,čekajte betu kad ste već toliko izdržali...uh jesam optimistična majko mila ahahahaaa...želim vam punoooo sreće i veliku betu

----------


## vanessa

> Vanessa di si ti bila u postupku? To ti je prvi puta ili...?


Ovo ti je meni 4 postupak i sada smo bili prvi puta privatno kod najboljeg doktora Lučingera i uspjelo  :Smile:  
Još nismo ni svjesni... A ti i draga gdje ste?

----------


## M@tt

> ja sam ti baš nestrpljiva napravim ja tih testova krcato,,ovaj put ću se potrudit i sačekati betu,,svaki put me taj test razočara al ipak se nadam beti ,napravim je pa dobijem još jedan šamar,,,tako da je bolje dobiti jedan šamar nego 5,,čekajte betu kad ste već toliko izdržali...uh jesam optimistična majko mila ahahahaaa...želim vam punoooo sreće i veliku betu


Pa i ja sam po prirodi jako jako nestrpljiv i velim prošli tjedan je bilo ok, ali eto danas me počelo prati i to jako. Ali pričekat čemo petak ako velite da je to tako sa testovima...

Sretno svima.....  :Smile:

----------


## vanessa

> odlično 
> čestitam


Hvala draga i javi mi čim saznaš svoje rezultate.. mislim na tebe  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Ovo ti je meni 4 postupak i sada smo bili prvi puta privatno kod najboljeg doktora Lučingera i uspjelo  
> Još nismo ni svjesni... A ti i draga gdje ste?


Pa isto kod njega!!!!  :Smile:   prvi puta... Čestitam još jednom. Možda smo se vidjeli u čekaonici koji put.  :Smile:

----------


## artisan

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  vanesa čestitke i od mene  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vanessa

> Pa isto kod njega!!!!   prvi puta... Čestitam još jednom. Možda smo se vidjeli u čekaonici koji put.


Odlično... ma on je the best, žao mi je šta sam uopče čekala toliko,trebala sam odmah ići  :Smile: 
Možda i jesmo se sreli, mi smo išli 05.11 na transfer... Hvala i još jednom Sretno  :Very Happy: 
A ja se nadam da će sve biti u redu na ultrazvuku u petak.... malo me trta kad sam ovo dugo čekala... ma bit će sve 5

----------


## vanessa

> vanesa čestitke i od mene


 :Very Happy:  hvala ti i ja tebi želim veliku betu

----------


## hallo

> hvala ti i ja tebi želim veliku betu


 čestitke <3

----------


## vanessa

> čestitke <3


Hvala Hallo  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

vanessa čestitam :Klap:

----------


## Maybe baby

vanessa BRAVO!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## Bluebella

beta 6,13

ovaj put samo biokemijska....

----------


## M@tt

> beta 6,13
> 
> ovaj put samo biokemijska....


Bluebella žao mi je.... Bude uspješni drugi puta. To vam je bilo prvi put?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella žao mi je.... Bude uspješni drugi puta. To vam je bilo prvi put?


da to nam je prvi put.
dalje idemo kod dr. Lučingera (ako se zakon u hrv promijeni do tada)

----------


## eva133

> beta 6,13
> 
> ovaj put samo biokemijska....


Žao mi je.

----------


## venddy

bluebella žao mi je :Love:

----------


## kiki30

bluebella .žao mi je...  :Sad: 
vanessa,čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## vanessa

> beta 6,13
> 
> ovaj put samo biokemijska....


Blubella žao mi je draga ! Drži se bit će sigurno uspješnije drugi put. Odi Lučiju najbolji je...

----------


## vanessa

> bluebella .žao mi je... 
> vanessa,čestitam


Hvala Vam svima  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maybe baby

Bluebella jako mi je žao  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella jako mi je žao


Hvala svima  :Smile: 

Maybe baby.. ima li kod tebe šta novo?

----------


## Maybe baby

Draga Bluebella kod mene je jedino to da iz mene teče ko ludo i uopće više ne sumnjam da to nije prava M...Sutra idem na betu samo reda radi...

----------


## Bluebella

> Draga Bluebella kod mene je jedino to da iz mene teče ko ludo i uopće više ne sumnjam da to nije prava M...Sutra idem na betu samo reda radi...


držim ti palčeve da te iznenadi, iako eto kod mene nije bilo sreće.
baš mi bude žao svaki put kad vidim da nekome nije uspjelo

drži se draga i mislim na tebe!

----------


## Bab

Bluebella i Maybe baby, žao mi je cure što je ovako završilo.

----------


## ana.b

*Bluebella* i *Maybe baby*, žao mi je.

*Vanessa*, čestitam!!!

Svima koji čekaju betu, držim fige!

I hvala svima na čestitkama i na podršci. To mi zbilja puno znači.

----------


## nety

> *Bluebella* i *Maybe baby*, žao mi je.
> 
> *Vanessa*, čestitam!!!
> 
> Svima koji čekaju betu, držim fige!
> 
> I hvala svima na čestitkama i na podršci. To mi zbilja puno znači.


Vidim a je beta porasla Odliiicnooo samo tako polako ali sigurno Curke kojima nije uspijelo drzte se Hrabro u nove pobjede Bab još malo?

----------


## ana.b

> Vidim a je beta porasla Odliiicnooo samo tako polako ali sigurno Curke kojima nije uspijelo drzte se Hrabro u nove pobjede Bab još malo?


Jel' bih ju trebala još jednom ponoviti?

----------


## alma_itd

Ako ti to dr. nije savjetovao,onda nema potrebe.Slijedece sto trebas uraditi je UZ da vidis  :Heart:  ,ako mozes cekati toliko...ili za par dana otici na UZ da se vidi gestacijska vrecica.Nazovi svog dr. da vidis sta ce ti reci.Sto se bete tice to je super,uzivaj :Grin:

----------


## Bab

cure, evo da prijavim ovdje svoju malu beticu...

11 dnt ona iznosi 216,3

nadamo se duplanju u petak...
pusa svima  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab!!!!!! To je beturina!!!! Bravo!!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## eva133

*Bab* čestitam :Klap:

----------


## ivica_k

bab, osvježila si mi dan  :Smile: 
beta nije mala, čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## inana

Bab čestitam

----------


## tonili

I ja ću dodati -beta nikako nije mala - moja je bila tek malko viša 11dpt  :Wink:

----------


## hallo

> cure, evo da prijavim ovdje svoju malu beticu...
> 
> 11 dnt ona iznosi 216,3
> 
> nadamo se duplanju u petak...
> pusa svima


 bravo,,,u kojoj si ti bolnici,vidim da puno cura radi ranije betu od nas koje smo na VV ,,meni je tek 17 dt

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bab moje iskrene čestitke i stvarno si mi uljepšala dan s ovakvim vijestima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Miki76

Bab, čula sam novost i odmah jurim ovdje da ti čestitam od srca! Jupijupijeeeeee!
Beta je odlična, nadam se da je to to i da ovaj put ideš do kraja!!!!!!!!

----------


## tigrical

Bab jeeeee, čestitam!

----------


## Bab

Hvala curke moje,

ja ne vjerujem da se to meni dešava...nakon 10 postupaka i toliko suza, zar je zbilja došlo vrijeme za malo sreće?!?!?!?!

Hallo, ja sam u Petrovoj i tamo je praksa vaditi  ß 14 dnt, ali kako sam ja ovaj put već od 5 dnt imala pozitivne testove nisam više mogla izdržati pa sam išla ranije vaditi.

----------


## kitty

Bab, bravo za betu  :Very Happy: !

----------


## ina33

Bab, super zvuči, držim ogromne palčeve!!!

----------


## hallo

> Hvala curke moje,
> 
> ja ne vjerujem da se to meni dešava...nakon 10 postupaka i toliko suza, zar je zbilja došlo vrijeme za malo sreće?!?!?!?!
> 
> Hallo, ja sam u Petrovoj i tamo je praksa vaditi  ß 14 dnt, ali kako sam ja ovaj put već od 5 dnt imala pozitivne testove nisam više mogla izdržati pa sam išla ranije vaditi.


 joj pa ne mogu vjerovat već 5dt,,o joj sada sam još nestrpljivija

----------


## eva133

već od 5 dnt imala pozitivne testove nisam više mogla izdržati pa sam išla ranije vaditi. 

Od 5dnt??? Jesu to bile blastociste ili?
Nisam znala da se može vidjeti već tako rano.

----------


## Bab

bile su dvije morule i 1 predblastica...

jurim sad u petrovu da si probam sredit fraxiparin jer ću ostat bez njih

ljubim Vas sve

----------


## ruža82

Bab :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## miga24

Bab konačno!!! Čestitam od srca! Betica je super za 11 dnt!

----------


## hallo

eva jesi dobila poruku u inbox

----------


## nety

Bab jeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## frka

jupiiiiiii, Bab!!!! super beta!!!!

----------


## Gabi25

Bravo Bab!!! Čestitam, beta je predivna!!
Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee baš si mi uljepšala dan :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Bab čestitam draga, neka se lijepo dupla i da mi svih 9 mjeseci budeš sretna kao što si danas

----------


## artisan

:Very Happy: bab čestitam, beta je super :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelena

bab, čestitam!  :Very Happy:  Lijepa brojčica za 11. dpt.

----------


## mia74

*Bab*,prekrasna beta i nikako premala!!!
Moja je bila 13 dnt 89..i znaš gdje me to dovelo :Smile: 

Prema tome,možemo se veseliti i od srca ti čestitamo,moj mali princ i ja!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

I šaljem ti puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!

----------


## Incika

Bluebella i Maybe baby, žao mi je.  :'-(

Vanessa, Bab, čestitam!!!     :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

*Bab* draga ,cestitke i ovdje,vidim ja da se nesto trese...a ono forum. :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> cure, evo da prijavim ovdje svoju malu beticu...
> 
> 11 dnt ona iznosi 216,3
> 
> nadamo se duplanju u petak...
> pusa svima


Konacno nakon 10 postupaka velis?  :Smile:  ne mogu ni zamisliti tvoju srecu sada. 
Cestitam od srca

----------


## mare41

Evo i mene u čestitaree!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
(ajme sela koji potpis....rastop)

----------


## tlukaci5

Bab, čestitam

----------


## aleksandraj

Bab, ma navijam za tebe dugo, cestitam

----------


## kiki30

Bab,predivna vijest!!! čestitam   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje

----------


## mishica_zg

čestitam Bab i Vanessa  :Smile: 
Blubella i Maybe baby stvarno mi je žao  :Sad: 

meni je tek 2dt i toliko sam prehlađena da imam osječaj da ću sve iskihati iz sebe i ništa mi neće uspjeti  :Sad: 
i tek danas sam počela dobivati bolove slične m..... 
dali se koja od vas jako prehladila nakon transfera???

----------


## lasta

Bab četitke na betiiiiii :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje i :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

> *Bab* draga ,cestitke i ovdje,vidim ja da se nesto trese...a ono forum.


 i još  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za našu srećkovićku *Baaaaabbb*!!!! Nek se sve treseeeeee!!!

----------


## Snekica

> dali se koja od vas jako prehladila nakon transfera???


Znam ih nekoliko i sad sve drže svoje anđeliće u naručju  :Heart:

----------


## ksena28

*Bab* jupijeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej držim ti fige samo takve!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mishica_zg

> Znam ih nekoliko i sad sve drže svoje anđeliće u naručju


joj hvala na ohrabrenju, možda sam i ja te sreće  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

mishica,
ja sam ovaj put čim su me vratili sa et-a u sobu počela kašljat i kihat...i tak me bilo strah svega toga, ali očito mojoj mrvici to nije smetalo
zato ne brini, pij čaja i meda i bude sve dobro  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepše vijesti uskoro  :Smile: 

Cure moje, zlatne ste :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

mishice i ja sam bila na transferu i morala sam na antibiotike čak prije transfera i prehlađena sam već tjedan dana, ali mislim da trudnoća nema s tim veze

----------


## Charlie

Mali Mimi koliko je bilo embrijića i koliko ste ih prenijeli? Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## frodo

ajme *Bab*, ma čeeeestitaaam!!!!!juuupiiiii!!!!!!!
sad se čuvaj, zaslužila si sreću itekakvu :Yes: 

ostalim curama  :Bye:

----------


## nety

> ajme *Bab*, ma čeeeestitaaam!!!!!juuupiiiii!!!!!!!
> sad se čuvaj, zaslužila si sreću itekakvu
> 
> ostalim curama


Frodo kak si?

----------


## applepie

Pozrdav svima. Ovo je moj 4 et i prvi puta sam dobila decapeptyl  dva dana nakon et. Nisam sigurna što sve od sastojaka on sadrži ( a kutiju sam bacila ). Zanima me ima li on utjecaja na kućni test ( pretpostavljam da ne jer je on agonist )? Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.

želim svima *+* na testu i veeeeeeeeeeliku betu!


*ps. cure super ste, od vas sam naučila skoro sve što znam o MPO.*

----------


## kitty

> Pozrdav svima. Ovo je moj 4 et i prvi puta sam dobila decapeptyl  dva dana nakon et. Nisam sigurna što sve od sastojaka on sadrži ( a kutiju sam bacila ). Zanima me ima li on utjecaja na kućni test ( pretpostavljam da ne jer je on agonist )? Unaprijed hvala na odgovoru.
> 
> želim svima *+* na testu i veeeeeeeeeeliku betu!
> 
> 
> *ps. cure super ste, od vas sam naučila skoro sve što znam o MPO.*


nema utjecaja jer ne sadrži HCG.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Applepie kad si imala et?

----------


## hallo

cure smije li se popiti ikakava tableta za glavu rastura me pravo

----------


## vanessa

Svima čestitam na betama.. bravo  :Very Happy: 
Hallo mene od 12 dpt redovito boli glava bolje rećeno puca mi imam migrene i tako svaku drugu noć... Doktor mi rekao da popijem lipocet 500,probaj možda pomogne, meni nažalost ne.

----------


## applepie

Hvala ti Kitty, stvarno si brza! 

Mali Mimi transfer je bio prošli ponedjeljak (14.11.)

----------


## applepie

Zaboravila sam čestitati svima pozitivne bete!!!!!!!!

Žao mi je zbog svih onih kojima nije uspjelo. Jednom hoće!

----------


## frodo

> Frodo kak si?


hej Nety,ma odlično sam!evo tamanim kolače,bit ću deblja ja netrudnica od tebe trudnice  :Wink: 
kako si mi ti?  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Ja trudno i debelo Sva cvijetam danas sam pozorno na monitoru ispregledala svoju mrvicu i sam sam se cerila  :Smile:  Još je dr malo tiskala busu da beba malo promrda guzom ali nije htjela Pocinju rasti rucice i nozice  :Smile:

----------


## nety

> mishica,
> ja sam ovaj put čim su me vratili sa et-a u sobu počela kašljat i kihat...i tak me bilo strah svega toga, ali očito mojoj mrvici to nije smetalo
> zato ne brini, pij čaja i meda i bude sve dobro 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepše vijesti uskoro 
> 
> Cure moje, zlatne ste


Bab sjecas se da sma te ja zarazila trudnickom virozom ..dakle uz dr je i moja zasluga  :Razz: 
Beta ti je suuuper bice tu mozda i 2 pisulice

----------


## alma_itd

*Bab* cestitam od  :Heart:  Sad navijamo za duplanje u petak :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Appelpie ako imaš plusić onda je to od trudnoće!

----------


## applepie

ma ne, nema plusića. čak se ni ne nazire, ni traga od njega!! sutra vadim betu, nada ipak postoji

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure  pitanje ,   danas  2dpt  ( kao da mi je 1 put  a ne   7)
nosanje  laptopa  da ili ne  ?  
kihanje me ubi   , skodi li  ?
kuhanje  ?
spavanje na trbuhu ?  
koliko je dovoljno utrogestanima da odrade  svoje  , juce i jutros  sam se morala dignut  nakon 15min  ali na kratko  i opet sam legla  
spavam samo na boku   , sanjala  sex ,  orgazam  , vjerovatno  sam se i grcila  ,  ne pitajte od kuda mi je to u snu  ni sama ne znam  , bojim se za svoje mrve    :Sad:

----------


## inana

> cure  pitanje ,   danas  2dpt  ( kao da mi je 1 put  a ne   7)
> nosanje  laptopa  da ili ne  ?  
> kihanje me ubi   , skodi li  ?
> kuhanje  ?
> spavanje na trbuhu ?  
> koliko je dovoljno utrogestanima da odrade  svoje  , juce i jutros  sam se morala dignut  nakon 15min  ali na kratko  i opet sam legla  
> spavam samo na boku   , sanjala  sex ,  orgazam  , vjerovatno  sam se i grcila  ,  ne pitajte od kuda mi je to u snu  ni sama ne znam  , bojim se za svoje mrve


odgovor moje doktorice- prva dva dana lagano bez teglenja, za dalje- šta misliš da možeš- radi, kad osjetiš da je bolje stati- stani. Eto, meni danas 3dt, od transfera do danas mi je koma, ko da ću mengu svaki tren dobit, koma mi je, neka nalegoda totalna, jedino kaj sam promjenila os zadnji put je da ne pijem po pola andola već cijeli... i od jučer po jedan utrić popijem navečer, malo da bude pomoć kroz noć... nadam se i bojim se na glas nadat, a ope bojim se, s druge strane još mi malo prerano da me tak jako boli ko za mengu, ali neću puno mislit, sve je na dragom Bogu...  držte se sve, i svima želim... ono kaj si i same želimo... <3

----------


## rose

evo da se i ja javim na ovoj temi,u ponedjeljak vraćene 3 mrve na čuvanje i sad slijedi čekanje.... a tek 3dnt...
svim čekalicama želim što i sebi...

----------


## inana

> evo da se i ja javim na ovoj temi,u ponedjeljak vraćene 3 mrve na čuvanje i sad slijedi čekanje.... a tek 3dnt...
> svim čekalicama želim što i sebi...


ti, mishice_zg i ja na isti dan bile na ransferu.. joooj, da bude trostruka sreća!

----------


## venddy

crvenkapo sve navedeno možeš, nema nikakvog utjecaja, ako će se desit, desit će se. Sve navedeno uvijek radim i u postupku kad sam ostala trudna i u onima u kojima nisam. Ne boj se, mislim da je stvar čisto psihološka, "neću radit ništa kako ne bih sebe kasnije krivila da sam nečim dovela do neuspjeha"

----------


## miga24

> cure  pitanje ,   danas  2dpt  ( kao da mi je 1 put  a ne   7)
> nosanje  laptopa  da ili ne  ?  
> kihanje me ubi   , skodi li  ?
> kuhanje  ?
> spavanje na trbuhu ?  
> koliko je dovoljno utrogestanima da odrade  svoje  , juce i jutros  sam se morala dignut  nakon 15min  ali na kratko  i opet sam legla  
> spavam samo na boku   , sanjala  sex ,  orgazam  , vjerovatno  sam se i grcila  ,  ne pitajte od kuda mi je to u snu  ni sama ne znam  , bojim se za svoje mrve


nosanje laptopa - svaki put od prvog dana transfera
kihanje - prehlađena si, ne umireš, naravno da nemre škodit ali pij limunadu da ti imunitet skroz ne padne
kuhanje - moraš jest ak ti nema ko skuhat. Ja sam uglavnom kuhala sama ali prva tri dana nakon transfera su mi kuhali drugi
spavanje na trbuhu - nisam i ne spavam (čudan neki filing, ne znam točno zašto....)
utrogestani - a kažu da bi prvih pola sata trebalo odležat ali kaj sa ženama koje rade i nisu u mogućnosti - pa kažen ne zamaraj se ni sa tim
sexi snovi - jako često
orgazam u snu - nekoliko puta uz grčenje (to me i probudilo) i nikada prije mi se to nije desilo (hormoni valjda)
Zaključak - nemoj se bojat za mrve jer šta god ti sada dalje napravila na žalost više nije u tvojim rukama...Ako je suđeno da bude ovaj put biti će...

----------


## alma_itd

Ja spavam na trbuhu i jedino tako zapravo mogu i zaspati :Mad:  Nakon svakog transfera sam normalno spavala na trbuhu,cak sam u 7tt otisla na more,bila mjesec dana i suncala se lezeci na trbuhu,nije mi smetalo.Meni su cure na forumu rekle samo da nije preporucljivo peglanje(valjda jer se oslobadja velika toplota bas u visini stomaka),a kuhanje,rad po kuci,kasljanje,kihanje...sve je to normalno i nista ne skodi.

----------


## crvenkapica77

ponasam se ko da mi je 1.put   , uvijek nesigurna     :Unsure: 
to nosanje  laptopa , mislim  ono  kad nema muza  premjestim ga   gdje  lezim i to  ,  onda  me  pece savjest sto ga dizem   , a sta cu  kad mi je dosadno  i internet mi je jedini spas
nisam prehlađena  hdB vec kisem  tu i tamo  , a moje vam je kihanje  glasno i jako  sav mi se trbuh   strese  ... :Undecided:

----------


## Jelena

Nedavno sam tražila neke informacije na netu, pa sam čitala - jedna liječnica je radila IVF-ove u nekoj američkoj vojnoj bazi. Uglavnom, pacijentice su nakon transfera prevezene vojnim avionima u svoje baze (koliko li ti postupci koštaju...) i uspješnost im je bila izvrsna kao i sada gdje radi u američkoj bolnici, pa filozofiraju treba/ne treba mirovati. Ja definitivno nisam dobar primjer s puno transferam, ali sam prošla puno klinika, svaka ima neku svoju priču. Meni je simpatična mariborska kad kažu da je vjerojatnost da ti ispadne embrij ista kao da ti ispadne zrno maka između dvije šnite kruha i pekmeza. Tako da mislim da ne moraš brinuti. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se ulovi koja mrva.

----------


## tiki_a

crvenkapica, moja prijateljica bila je u postupku Pragu prošli mjesec. Iza nje je više neuspjelih pokušaja. Kod prvih je odmarala po cijele dane, kasnije više ništa. Sada je u Pragu srela ženu koja iza sebe ima još i više postupaka. Moja frendica je nakon transfera odmorila 3 sata i poslije šetnja, skitnja po gradu dva dana, i pivicu je kaže popila. Kad su se vratili doma iz auta je vukla neke stvari, uobičajena nabava, teške vrećice, posao. Ovoj drugoj ženi su neke njezine znanice savjetovale mirovanje, ne se puno kretati i sl. gluposti. Na žalost nije uspjela. A moja frendica mi je prije par dana javila da su kod nje ostale 2 mrvice  :Zaljubljen:  .

----------


## aleksandraj

Draga crvenkapice, ovo sam vec pisala nekoliko puta: kada sam bila u MB, cijeli dan smo mm i ja setali dan poslije transfera jer mi je u hotelu bilo dosadno. drugi dan putovali vlakom iz MB u Dalmaciju. Bila sam prehladjena te sam kihala i kasljala kaoluda i bila biokemijska (zbog trombofilije najvjerojatnije). Kada sam mirovala bio sipak. U MB kazu da se mozemo prirodno ponasati kao i sve druge trudnice  :Smile: )) (kako to lijepo zvuci)

----------


## bubili

evo da se i ovdje javim,danas obavljen ET 1 embrija,ovo mi je 6 put i nikad mi nije bilo ovako,osječam još od punkcije kao da će mi dolje sve ispast,nema neke boli samo ko da je sve izubijano,s obzirom na moje probleme s utričima o kojima sam već pisala,ovaj put ih uzimam oralno a ne vaginalno,jer su se pojavili neki problemi o nagrizanju sluznice i velikom crvenilu,pa mi je doc rekao nek ih pijem
toliko za sada

----------


## kiki30

bubii,za 6 sreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

bubili   nek ovaj put  bude  + ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## inana

Neznam kaj da mislim... 4dt... od prvog dana do jučer ne ko pred mengu, nego ko da bu svaki tren... i sinoć stalo.. onak, malo nekaj... nemam pojima, tak me strah... tri dana mi bilo koma živa, i sad tak, ni vrit ni mimo... punkcija bila u srijedu prošlu, transfer u pon... znači danas je 9 dan od punkcije...jel bi beta pokazala kaj u srijedu? to bi bio 14 dan od punkcije, i 9 dt? nije da se ne nadam, ni da se nadam, ali skratila bi tu neizvjesnost na minimum minimuma...

----------


## Charlie

Inana ja sam u prvoj trudnoći vadila betu 9dpt ali samo zato jer sam počela spottingirat pa da mirne savjesti prekinem terapiju. Kad ono - beta 42. Pa opet neizvjesnot oko duplanja tj. jel to beta u padu ili u rastu...nisam si puno pomogla, vadila sam još dva puta. Bolje zato malo pričekati ali ako baš ne možeš izdržati ja te razumijem. Nešto bi se trebalo vidjeti ako ima trudnoće ali ostat će neizvjesnost i dalje, takva rana beta može bit svakakva. Ako je nula onda jedino dobiješ odgovor.

----------


## hallo

gdje nam je M@tt,,čekamo rezultate ,,,držim fige

----------


## Incika

Jako sam u bedu i ne znam više gdje tražiti i čitati o tome pa molim vas da mi kažete sve što znate o tome....
jučer sam bila na prvom ultrazvuku i ulazim sva sretna da vidim svoju mrvicu ili dvije,a onda ŠOK!!!   "Pa vi imate jako veliku cistu na lijevom jajniku,ništa vas ne boli?To je posljedica hormonske stimulacije" Skoro sam dole sa stola opala...i gleda,i gleda,i gleda tu prokletu cistu pola sata,a ja pitam:a s mrvicama je sve ok? Evo sad ćemo i njih pogledati...pa ajde više,ja si mislim...vidim 2 vrećice,ali jedna je nerazvijena,a druga nema cirkulacije,dođite mi za tjedan dana.Strogo mirujte i pijte puno tekućine...
E sad pitanje: jel moguće da se mrvice nece razvijati zbog te glupe ciste? Jel imala koja taj problem? Nisam ništa pitala doktoricu jer sam bila sva van sebe...  :Sad: 
I sad opet čekaj tjedan dana da vidimo hoće li se razvijati dalje cista ili moja mala mrvica....nešto mi samo neda i neda da budem sretna  :Sad: (((

----------


## Jelena

Incika, sačekaj tjedan dana pa ćeš vidjeti što će ti dr. reći. Znam da je teško  :Heart: 

Ako slučajno ne bi bilo uredu, možda bi bio dobro da budeš spremna da tražiš izradu kariograma, a onda ako ima indikacija za to ići na postupak negdje gdje je dopušten PGD, npr. Češka.

----------


## ina33

*Inicka*, moja sućut zbog prvog djeteta i držim jako velike palčeve za ovu trudnoću! 

Je li vas iko od dr-ova slao da radite kariogram tebe i partnera? Kao laiku, čini mi se da bi to možda bilo "indicirano" s ozbirom na prvu trudnoću. 

Ne vjerujem da je uzrok svega cista, gotovo pa sigurno nije, po mom mišljenju. Cista je vjerojatno znak hiperstimulacije i dr ti je samo dao korektnu uputu s obzirom na veliku cistu, jer to može značiti da imaš hiperstimulaciju jajnika, i tada je uputa da puno miruješ i piješ tekućine.

Sama hiperstimulacija ne djeluje negativno na trudnoću, ali može biti zdrav. problem majci i čak dovesti do hitnih stanja i zato tu liječničke upute treba doslovno ispoštovati. 

Očekivano je, vjerojatno, da cista raste, s obzirom da trudnoća pojačava simptome hiperstimulacije, ali mirovanjem i unosom tekućine i pažljivim liječničkim monitoringom što se toga tiče, vjerujem da će sve bit OK. Znaci uzbune bi bili ako ne možeš duboko disati, ako ne možeš mokriti, tad se svakako moraš hitno obratiti liječniku, bilo MPO, bilo na hitnu.

Ne znam točno što znači "neravzijena" gestacijska jedna, a "neprokrvljena" druga, znam da je problem ako je gestacijska vrećica nepravilnog oblika i smežurana - to onda znači da se taj plod prestao razvijati i da je vjerojatno dijagnoza za taj plod "blighted ovum".

Uzroke zašto neka trudnoća rano pođe "u krivo" uglavnom treba tražiti u krom. anomalijama. Te kromosomske anomalije su relativno česte kod svih i one su u podlozi većine ranih spontanih pobačaja. Jedino, s obzirom na prvu trudnoću, ako niste, možda bi trebalo napraviti kariogram i, ako on nije OK, a može se "zaobići" predimplantacijskom dijagnostikom embrija, ići izvan Hrvatske na IVF, jer se predimplatnacijska u Hrvatskoj ne može napraviti (Prag je najčešće mjesto gdje ljudi idu).

Ne znam ništa puno od tvoje i muževljeve dijagnoze, imaš napisanu samo IVF anamnezu, tako da je ovo onako... "laičko pucanje u sivo".

Gdje si sada u postpuku i gdje si bila u postupku?

Vibram za tvoju drugu mrvicu!!!! Sretno!!!

----------


## ina33

Mislim da je forumašica Patuljchica imala dokazane mutacijama u kariogramu supruga i uspješno zatrudnila u prvom postupku u Pragu, a HZZO joj nije htio odobriti plaćanje IVF-a vani, iako je ovdje imala dosta IVF-ova i dosta spontanih, i tim probirom su uspjeli doći od tipa 20 embrija na 1 koji nije nosio mutirani gen i uspješno je rodila, iz prvog postupka u Pragu.

----------


## crvenkapica77

incika   saljem veliki    :Love:

----------


## mare41

> uspješno je rodila, iz prvog postupka u Pragu.


(još uvijek je prelijepa trudnica :Smile: )

----------


## M@tt

Beta 51,3!!!  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

Šta to znači? Zvao odmah dr. L. i rekao neka nastavimo s terapijom i neka ponovimo betu u utorak tek. Ne znam, sve me strah.... Draga je u komi..  :Sad:

----------


## nea0902

Ja nisam stručnjak za bete ali mislim da nije premala i da je bitno da se udupla ... ispravite me ako griješim

----------


## ina33

Matt, koji dan nakon transfera koliko dnevnih embrija? Ako je trodnevnih, a danas 14. dan, bilo bi bolje da je beta troznamenkasta, ali nije svaka beta po špranci. Ako je beta jako premala, često se radi o biokemijskoj trudnoći. Sad se to ne može znati, prije nego vadiš 2. krv i vidiš trend duplanja, jer on još i bitniji od visine bete, i što ti vrijedi beta 100, ako drugo vađenje bude 150, a imali smo i sretnih ishoda i s betama 40. Sretno!

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, koji dan nakon transfera koliko dnevnih embrija? Ako je trodnevnih, a danas 14. dan, bilo bi bolje da je beta troznamenkasta, ali nije svaka beta po špranci. Ako je beta jako premala, često se radi o biokemijskoj trudnoći. Sad se to ne može znati, prije nego vadiš 2. krv i vidiš trend duplanja, jer on još i bitniji od visine bete, i što ti vrijedi beta 100, ako drugo vađenje bude 150, a imali smo i sretnih ishoda i s betama 40. Sretno!


Ma 15 dnt je danas i vraćena 3 zametka.  :Sad:  Jaoooo pa ko če dočekati sad utorak???  :Sad:

----------


## Incika

Napravili su nama sve nalaze nakon smrti prvog djeteta i imamo obadvoje taj isti gen od kojeg nam je mali umro i sansa da se ponovi je 25% 
Ali to je bolest koja se na djetetu vidi tek nakon rodenja zato nitko nista u prvoj tridnoci nije primijetio... Mene brine najvise sad ta cista,a kasnije se nadam da cemo putem amniocenteze ustanoviti da je dijete zdravo...

----------


## ina33

> Napravili su nama sve nalaze nakon smrti prvog djeteta i imamo obadvoje taj isti gen od kojeg nam je mali umro i sansa da se ponovi je 25% 
> Ali to je bolest koja se na djetetu vidi tek nakon rodenja zato nitko nista u prvoj tridnoci nije primijetio... Mene brine najvise sad ta cista,a kasnije se nadam da cemo putem amniocenteze ustanoviti da je dijete zdravo...


Incika, mislim da su šanse da cista sad uopće dijeluje na tijek trudnoće minimalne. 

Jeste bili na genetskom savjetovanju kod profesora na Rebru?

Poanta je da, na žalost, čak i slučaju patuljchice, parovi u Hrvatskoj dobiju uputu - idite na IVF, pa ćete onda ili spontano pobacivat ili ćemo preko amniocenteze gledati je li dijete OK i raditi indukcirani spontani... Ne žele odobrit predimplatnatcijsku dijagnostiku preko HZZO-a i ako ima pomoći, par to sam mora plaćati. Prave se ono - tu nema pomoći, idite na IVF, i spontano začimajte, pa onda rulet do uspješne trudnoće. 

A, poanta je da, za neke poremećaje, uistinu ima pomoći. 

Patuljchicina priča je bila dulja, više spontanih, više IVF-ova, ne sjećam se točno koji poremećaj je bio, ali ona je bila u Pragu, od njenih cca 20-tak stanica dobili su cca 10-tak embrija i od svih genetskih skriniranih 1 je bio OK. Taj jedan se odmah uspješno implantirao, beta se dobro duplirala i sve je bilo OK.

Da ne kažem što krivo, jer detalje ne pamtim, najrađe bih ti linkala njenu priču, ali je ne nalazim. Nalazim samo postove na temi Prag i nešto općenito o PGD-u - toj predimplantacijskoj genetskoj dijagnostici embrija kod parova s gen. podlogom (za neke genetske poremećaje).


Evo jedan post na temi Prag:

"Drage moje! Evo da si i ja javim... Vratila se Patuljchica iz Praga sa1 mrvicom.... Sad čekamo... Danas 1dpt. 
Uglavnom, zbog specifičnosti PGD postupka i naše dijagnoze rekla bi da nas je pomazila sreća, a nadam se da će nas i dalje pratiti - od 25 jajnih stanica, dobili ICSI-om 18 embrija, 12 ih dočekalo 3.dan i PGD, samo 2 nisu nosila translokaciju, a u subotu su ta 2 čekali drugi krug PGD testiranja. Iako nas je doktorica L. upozorila da se može dogoditi da nema niti jedan za prijenos, kada smo došli na transfer dočekala nas je lijepa vijest - jedan junak je "prošao" sve testove i vraćen je mamici.  :Smile: "

Znači, zatrudnila je s tim jednim od 18 embrija koji je jedini prošao genetski skrining.

Općeniti topic o preimplantacijskoj dijagnostici embrija:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/32428-P...gnostika/page3

Ne znam koliko ti ovo upoće pomaže, voljela bih kad bi neko našao tu Patuljchicinu priču da vidiš je li to relevantno za vaš slučaj.

Ovako, bez da znam o kojim se poremećajima radi, bez da uopće znam puno o genetici, i uz  činjenicom da sam ja laik, ako, ne daj Bože, ova tvoja druga trudnoća prođe u krivo, ja bih se, na tvom mjestu, obratila na savjetovanje u Prag - ako se radi o nečemu što se može prije transfera na embrijima testirati.

Također, najveći postotak ranih gubitaka trudnoće jesu kromosomski razlozi - ne ciste, ne miomi, ne ništa na strani žene, nego na strani ploda. Tako je i kod zdrave populacije, bez ikakvih mutacija i normalno plodnih. Ne vjerujem da cista na išta utiče, ali svakako provjeri sa liječnicom.

Sretno!!!!

----------


## ina33

Da budem skroz jasna, ja ti ne govorim o skriningu u trudnoći, ne znam jesmo li se krivo skužile, nego od genetskom skriningu embrija u IVF-u prije implantacije, to jest prije nego što vam embriolog predloži koji bi bili za transfer. To se u Hrvatskoj ne radi, em zbog oplodnje samo 3 stanice, em kao etički problem (mora odobrit komisija i vani), em zbog manka know-how-a, pretpostavljam, a i nije jeftino.

----------


## hallo

Nema mjesta sekiranciji joj da moja bar tolika bude nego uvjek 0!!! Nadam se da će se uduplati,puno sreće vam želim!

----------


## inana

> Beta 51,3!!!   
> 
> Šta to znači? Zvao odmah dr. L. i rekao neka nastavimo s terapijom i neka ponovimo betu u utorak tek. Ne znam, sve me strah.... Draga je u komi..


http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...a-trudnoa.html  meni se čini da je to ok... nema sekiranja, dobro je  :Very Happy:  <

----------


## M@tt

> http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...a-trudnoa.html  meni se čini da je to ok... nema sekiranja, dobro je  <


Ajme hvala ti na ovoj tablici. Nadajmo se da je sa nama baš taj slučaj...  :Heart:

----------


## Incika

> Da budem skroz jasna, ja ti ne govorim o skriningu u trudnoći, ne znam jesmo li se krivo skužile, nego od genetskom skriningu embrija u IVF-u prije implantacije, to jest prije nego što vam embriolog predloži koji bi bili za transfer. To se u Hrvatskoj ne radi, em zbog oplodnje samo 3 stanice, em kao etički problem (mora odobrit komisija i vani), em zbog manka know-how-a, pretpostavljam, a i nije jeftino.


Bili smo kod profesora Barića na rebru više puta na razgovoru i pošto se to ne radi u HRV,a mi nemamo financijske mogučnosti ići van,odlučili smo još jednom probati na VV.....pa valjda nismo takvi pehljivci da opet bude bolest  :Sad: 
nikad nisi dovoljno pametan što napraviti...  :Sad:

----------


## inana

> Ajme hvala ti na ovoj tablici. Nadajmo se da je sa nama baš taj slučaj...


http://www.trudnoca.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15444   sada ljubi buduću mamu, a i ti tata odi ajati, a mi ostajemo na tribini, i navijamo za vas!

----------


## M@tt

> http://www.trudnoca.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=15444   sada ljubi buduću mamu, a i ti tata odi ajati, a mi ostajemo na tribini, i navijamo za vas!


Hvala ti od  :Heart: .

----------


## mirna26

> cure pitanje , danas 2dpt ( kao da mi je 1 put a ne 7)
> nosanje laptopa da ili ne ? 
> kihanje me ubi , skodi li ?
> kuhanje ?
> spavanje na trbuhu ? 
> koliko je dovoljno utrogestanima da odrade svoje , juce i jutros sam se morala dignut nakon 15min ali na kratko i opet sam legla 
> spavam samo na boku , sanjala sex , orgazam , vjerovatno sam se i grcila , ne pitajte od kuda mi je to u snu ni sama ne znam , bojim se za svoje mrve


malo kasnim sa odgovorom ali ću svejedno napisati :Wink: ...
ako ti je laptop na bežični internet nemoj ga držati u krilu,bolje na žicu jer ima dosta proizvedenog zračenja.također vrijedi i za mob da se ne drži blizu trbuha...za nosanje nma neke veze pa nije laptop težak...ali nemoj da ti prijeđe u naviku....
kihanje ne bi trebalo imti veze iako sam ja često sebi pred kihanje začepila nos i tako umirila kihanje jer me bilo struh :Smile: 
kuhala,šetala,kretala,išla po stepenicama kao da nije niš jer mi je od prošla dva mirovanja išla na živce činjenica da mirovanje zapravo ne pomaže....ja radila sve suprotno(ne pretjerivala) i ulovilo se...
spavanje na trbuhu nema apsolutno niakkve veze...
sanjala sm orgazme skoo svaku noć i grčila se maternica ali svejedno je sve bilo u redu...ali to je nešto št ne možeš spiječiti..
koja frka sa utrićima ne kužim?kakvo odrađivanje?ja ih nisam redovito svakih baš 8 sati stavljala..ili sam kasnila kojih po ure ili rnila..ponekad i sat vremena...

----------


## mirna26

> Bili smo kod profesora Barića na rebru više puta na razgovoru i pošto se to ne radi u HRV,a mi nemamo financijske mogučnosti ići van,odlučili smo još jednom probati na VV.....pa valjda nismo takvi pehljivci da opet bude bolest 
> nikad nisi dovoljno pametan što napraviti...


baš mi je žao da je dr prenio samo loše vijesti....ali meni se nekako čini da je možda još rano definirani da nema cirkulacije...uzv može itekako fulati pogotovo ako je neki malo lošiji...cista ko cista..bolje da je cista nego da pukne....dok je cista nemre škodit bebama jer ne curi...
a jeste li ti i tvoj muž radili pregled gena?

----------


## mirna26

incika..sorry tek sam sad pročitala da steradili gene....25%..pa to je ok.....samo naprijed i budite uporni....to je sve što ti treba..oboružajte se strpljenjem..

----------


## rose

jutro čekalice,kako ste?
inana,crvenkapice....

ja evo danas kao da nigdje nisam ni bila,sve mirno...

----------


## Mali Mimi

Inicka za vas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## crvenkapica77

rose  beta kad i moja   :Smile:   ako je docekam   .....
ides i ti u moj potpis    :Smile:   sretnooooo

----------


## crvenkapica77

4dpt  , ja odoh u setnju sa mm   :Smile:    udahnut svezeg zraka

----------


## inana

> jutro čekalice,kako ste?
> inana,crvenkapice....
> 
> ja evo danas kao da nigdje nisam ni bila,sve mirno...


a di sam... čekam... 6dt, beta bi trebala biti u subotu, znači ponedjeljak u bolnici, ali mislim da idem u srijedu sportski, vidjet jel ima ikaj ili nikaj...bio bi mi u srijedu 9dt, i 14 dan punkcije...mislim, to je moj plam... plan mm je da idemo onaj daleki ponedjeljak... bumo vidjeli...

----------


## luna1

crvenkapice pa i ti imaš smrzliće na čuvanju, sretno draga

----------


## nata

Incika, želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta za dobar ishod!  :Love:

----------


## Jelena

> Incika, želim vam svu sreću ovoga svijeta za dobar ishod!


*X*

----------


## luna1

Incika sretno

----------


## ana.b

Curke, evo mene sa prvog pregleda. Danas mi je 24. dan nakon transfera. Dr je vidjela plod, čak i otkucaje srca, ali je pre sitno. Samo 2 mm. U ovoj bi fazi svakako trebao biti veći. Ako računam po tjednima, danas je 5+6.
Da li je naka od vas imala slično iskustvo, a da je sve dobro završilo? Jer ja sam sad u paničnom strahu od još jednog pobačaja...

----------


## crvenkapica77

> crvenkapice pa i ti imaš smrzliće na čuvanju, sretno draga


pa daaa   :Smile:

----------


## Incika

hvala vam cure....puno mi znače i vaša objašnjenja i podrške....hvala....
Čekam četvtak pa vam javim....nadam se da bu sve ok... :Smile:

----------


## ina33

*Incika*, sretno! Vidim da ste bili kod prof. B-a, mislim da on (ili neki drugi genetičar, ali mislim da je bio on) niti patuljchici nije pisao preporuku da mora ići vani na PGD, a da bi dobila novce od HZZO-a treba joj neko napisati da je to indicirano. Tako da su oni išli svojim novcima jer su zaredali previše pobačaja. Uspio im je prvi postupak s PGD-om u Pragu, a dotad možda 3-4 godine po Hrvatskoj i ne znam koliko spontanih, mislim da je bila kod dr. D u postupku, tad kod prof. Š-a.

Ono što ti želim poručiti je, da, ako ne daj Bože ova trudnoća loše završi, da uzrok tome treba tražiti opet u genima, a ne u cisti.

Of kors, provjeri ovo sve s dr-om.

Sretno, 25% isto nije malo, kad gledaš da se mi upuštamo u postupke koji su 5-10% za neke... Ali, gubici trudnoća ipak imaju veću težinu, po meni, nego neuspio IVF, iako... sve je to teško. Veliki zagrljaj i puno sreće!!!!

----------


## ina33

Plus, mislim da je ona i spontano zatrudnjivala, ali nisam to sigurna, trebala bi ti proučiti njen slučaj, ja neke stvari dosta površno zapamtim.

----------


## hallo

danas mi je 11dt i napravila test pokazalo mi plus al skroz  svijetlo,šta to znači???ajme luda sam sada skroz!

----------


## Bab

hallo,
ako nisi primala nikakve hcg pikice nakon et-a, onda bi to moglo bito TO !!!

ja ti to želim više od ičega...

ako ne možeš čekati odi sutra izvadi ß pa ćeš biti malo pametnija.

Incika, sretno u četvrtak i da ipak sve dobro završi  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> danas mi je 11dt i napravila test pokazalo mi plus al skroz  svijetlo,šta to znači???ajme luda sam sada skroz!


Isti slučaj ko i nama prošli tjedan. Beta bila sičušnih 51,3  :Sad:   Dobro kaže Bab, ako nisi imala pikice to bi bilo to onda....

----------


## hallo

nisam dobivala pikicu ,,,o Bože bilo bi bolje da ga nisam radila al kad sam nestrpljiva,srce će me izdat.

----------


## alma_itd

> Curke, evo mene sa prvog pregleda. Danas mi je 24. dan nakon transfera. Dr je vidjela plod, čak i otkucaje srca, ali je pre sitno. Samo 2 mm. U ovoj bi fazi svakako trebao biti veći. Ako računam po tjednima, danas je 5+6.
> Da li je naka od vas imala slično iskustvo, a da je sve dobro završilo? Jer ja sam sad u paničnom strahu od još jednog pobačaja...


Kod mene je na 8tt bio 4mm

----------


## Bab

joj, ja te najbolje kužim...
ja sam ovaj put već od 6 dnt imala lagano pozitivne testove koji su svaki dan sve više tamnili...
želim i tebi takav scenarij...

odi onda sutra vadit ß, koji dan ti je bio et?

U svakom slučaju se mora vidjet...ja sam imala et 4 dan od punkcije i  vidiš mi iz potpisa kolka je bila ß na 11 dnt.

samo hrabro i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> nisam dobivala pikicu ,,,o Bože bilo bi bolje da ga nisam radila al kad sam nestrpljiva,srce će me izdat.


Ako nisi dobila nista nakon transfera a test ti pozitivan onda je to TO :Very Happy:  Ne brini ako je malo svjetliji,mozda je bila kasnija implantacija pa je beta mozda malo niza.Neznam koliko ti je embrija vraceno i koji dan ni kad trebas vaditi betu,ali ako zelis da se smiris malo vadi betu sutra,ili ponavljaj testove do bete pa da vidis kako ce se plusic ''podebljavati'' :Very Happy:

----------


## hallo

transver je bio drugi dan od punkcije,,vraćena su mi tri embrija,danas je 11dt,tresem se ko šipka,,napravit ću opet sutra test,,pa onda betu,,,hvala žeske sretno i vama

----------


## Incika

> *Incika*, sretno! Vidim da ste bili kod prof. B-a, mislim da on (ili neki drugi genetičar, ali mislim da je bio on) niti patuljchici nije pisao preporuku da mora ići vani na PGD, a da bi dobila novce od HZZO-a treba joj neko napisati da je to indicirano. Tako da su oni išli svojim novcima jer su zaredali previše pobačaja. Uspio im je prvi postupak s PGD-om u Pragu, a dotad možda 3-4 godine po Hrvatskoj i ne znam koliko spontanih, mislim da je bila kod dr. D u postupku, tad kod prof. Š-a.
> 
> Ono što ti želim poručiti je, da, ako ne daj Bože ova trudnoća loše završi, da uzrok tome treba tražiti opet u genima, a ne u cisti.
> 
> 
> 
> Of kors, provjeri ovo sve s dr-om.
> 
> Sretno, 25% isto nije malo, kad gledaš da se mi upuštamo u postupke koji su 5-10% za neke... Ali, gubici trudnoća ipak imaju veću težinu, po meni, nego neuspio IVF, iako... sve je to teško. Veliki zagrljaj i puno sreće!!!!



*ina33*  puno ti hvala na iscrpnim objašnjenjima i na trudu....pusa....

----------


## Jelena

ina uvijek u sridu. i meni je odmah palo na pamet to koliko mi nade polažemo u 25 % kad je riječ o postupcima.

----------


## želim bebu

Cure čitam vas već dugo dugoooo i nikako se natrat da vam se pridružim....i evo napokon jesam! Slabo baratam s forumima pa ako nešto napravim krivo slobodno me upozorite. :Smile: 
Mi se borimo s ovim 7god s dijagnozom " idiopatska neplodnost",prošli smo 4-AIH-a...2 ICSI-a....sad sam u fazi čekanja bete...danas mi je 8dnt....povremeno imam bolove slične menstrualnoj i neko čudno probadanje u predjelu jajnika...od ostalih simptoma baš i nemam....jučer sam mjerila temp.i bila 36.8..a danas mi je bila 36....betu vadim u petak....dali uvijek mora biti u ranoj trudnoći povišena temperatura????

----------


## hallo

Evo drage moje još jedan test i još jedan plus samo je danas malo bolje vidljiv nego jučer,nadam se da me beta neće razocarat..želim vam svima ovu radost koju ja sada imam.

----------


## alma_itd

> Evo drage moje još jedan test i još jedan plus samo je danas malo bolje vidljiv nego jučer,nadam se da me beta neće razocarat..želim vam svima ovu radost koju ja sada imam.


Tooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: ...eto vidis da se ''podebljava''. Sad ces mirna moci vaditi betu.Jel danas ili sutra?Cestitam ti od  :Heart:

----------


## sara38

*Hallo* za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jučer je prošao moj transfer sa dvije blastice pa se pridružujem klubu  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Hallo* bravo. Čestitam!!!!

*Sara* želim ti mirno i strpljivo čekanje bete. I neka se mrvice uhvate.

----------


## ina33

*Incika*, na temi preimplantacijska dijagnostika javila se patuljchica, ako te uopće u ovom trenu zanima razmišljati dalje u tom smjeru, a ne fokus na 25%, pošalji joj PP i prouči njen slučaj:

"


> Evo... našla vas 
> Dakle, kao što je mare rekla, nismo ni išli na komisiju. Naime, nekim drugim, _off th record_ putevima provjerila sam jel bi išlo... čak i našla doktora za preporuku, ali sam iz HZZO-a dobila povratnu informaciju da NEMA ŠANSE da oni plaćaju PGD. Navodno, kod nas se ova metoda smatra eksperimentalnom. Parove našom dijagnozom šalju na donaciju, bez obzira što je mišljenje genetičara da postoje šanse za začeće zdravog djeteta (nije se znao izjasniti o postotcima). Realno, ovaj je postupak duplo skuplji od svih drugih na koje šalju van (pogotovo što prvo šalju na bezbroj AID-a, pa tek na kraju na IVF), pa malo "šparaju".
> Imala sam jednu ideju tjerati sve do Ustavnog suda da mi država nakandi zdravstvenu skrb na koju po Ustavu imam pravo, ali obzirom da smo zaključili da nam ta borba s vjetrenjačama kontraproduktivna u odnosu na borbu sa vremenom, skupili smo sve što smo imali i o svom trošku otišli u Prag.
> Rezultat - vidljiv u potpisu  Najbolje utrošen novac ikada  - a i ne moram zahvaljivati Milinoviću nam našem malom čudu...
> Više o mojem iskustvu s pgd-om vidi na pdf-u http://forum.roda.hr/threads/60549-Pgd .
> Inače, molila bi administartorice, ako je moguće, da spoje ove dvije teme, obzirom da ionako ima malo postova o ovom postupku, a imamo dvije teme istog sadržaja,različitog naslova...
> Barbarella, piši i na pp ako hoćeš, što te zanima.
> poz i sretno!


"

Puno sreće, kako god!!!!

----------


## tikica78

Cure ja sam jučer imala transfer tri embrija koliko dugo treba ležati, osjećam se dobro pa ne znam jel najbolje nastaviti normalnim životom ili ležati?

----------


## ina33

> Cure ja sam jučer imala transfer tri embrija koliko dugo treba ležati, osjećam se dobro pa ne znam jel najbolje nastaviti normalnim životom ili ležati?


Mislim da čak i doktor Lučinger, koji je onako... a propos mirovanja relativno konzervativan, svima kaže da se ne mora baš ležati.

----------


## kiki30

hallo,čestitam na plusiću  :Very Happy: 
sara za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
eva,draga još malo i zato šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za jedan troznamenkasti broj
svim ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

> Mislim da čak i doktor Lučinger, koji je onako... a propos mirovanja relativno konzervativan, svima kaže da se ne mora baš ležati.


Da kaze da se normalno živi.. Ma meni je ovo već 5 postupak probala sam i ležati i ne ležati nema tu pravila uopće!

----------


## hallo

> Tooooo...eto vidis da se ''podebljava''. Sad ces mirna moci vaditi betu.Jel danas ili sutra?Cestitam ti od


hvala svima.Beta je tek 5.12,pričekat ću do tada,,mogu je i ranije raditi ali bolje da pričekam kad je doktor tako rekao,,,nadam se da će biti velika,,želim vam svima puno sreće

----------


## Maybe baby

Hallo čestitke na plusiću!!!  :Klap:

----------


## sara38

> Cure ja sam jučer imala transfer tri embrija koliko dugo treba ležati, osjećam se dobro pa ne znam jel najbolje nastaviti normalnim životom ili ležati?


Ja sam uvjerena u mom slučaju da je bolje kada se ponašam normalno kao i drugih dana, lagani rad, šetnje..... inače imam lošu cirkulaciju i bolje je kad ne ležim i mirujem. Već sam ovo ponavljala - jedini put kad sam ostala trudna drugi dan od transfera sam se pela po trsatskim stubama i bingo (ne baš sretan kraj) a u prvim postupcima mirovanje pa ništa. Nema tu pravila, mirovao ti ili ne, ili će se ulovit ili neće......

----------


## hallo

Dugo mi je trajala ova sreća ..SAD na wc i smeckasto na papiru joj joj šta je sada to

----------


## eva133

> Dugo mi je trajala ova sreća ..SAD na wc i smeckasto na papiru joj joj šta je sada to


Nastavi s utrićima i miruj. Ne mora biti ništa.

----------


## sara38

*Hallo*, kako ti je eva rekla, obavezno nastavi sa utrićima, ali zar ne bi ipak otišla vaditi betu pa je ponovila za dva dana? Ja ne bi mogla izdržati do ponedjeljka.  :Smile:

----------


## hallo

Zvala sam sada doktora rekao je da sutra vadim betu.da nema veze sto je iscjedak ..bojim se razocarenja al šta god bude..valjda su ovi testovi pozitivni s razlogom.

----------


## eva133

Draga želim ti puno sreće sutra. Samo neka se beta pravilno dupla i sve će biti u redu. Sad lijepo u horizontalu.
Joj ne bi ti bila u koži sada.

----------


## skandy

> Cure čitam vas već dugo dugoooo i nikako se natrat da vam se pridružim....i evo napokon jesam! Slabo baratam s forumima pa ako nešto napravim krivo slobodno me upozorite.
> Mi se borimo s ovim 7god s dijagnozom " idiopatska neplodnost",prošli smo 4-AIH-a...2 ICSI-a....sad sam u fazi čekanja bete...danas mi je 8dnt....povremeno imam bolove slične menstrualnoj i neko čudno probadanje u predjelu jajnika...od ostalih simptoma baš i nemam....jučer sam mjerila temp.i bila 36.8..a danas mi je bila 36....betu vadim u petak....dali uvijek mora biti u ranoj trudnoći povišena temperatura????



meni je danas 6 . dan nakon transfera sa blastocistom i voljela bi da imam bolove koje spominješ jer sam u prethodna dva puta sa tim simptomima na kraju bila trudna. 
ovaj puta nema  temperature , nema bolnih grudi ,jedino  rijetko boluckanje u predjelu maternice
zato,uživaj što ih imaš

----------


## alma_itd

> Dugo mi je trajala ova sreća ..SAD na wc i smeckasto na papiru joj joj šta je sada to


Mozda je smedjkasto od implantacijskog krvarenja,bolje je nego da je svijetla krv.A u svakom slucaju nastavi sa utricima i vadi betu sutra da znas na cemu si. I miruj naravno. :Love:

----------


## želim bebu

cure jel rano vaditi betu 11dnt...vraćena 2 embrija petostanični i osmostanični....  :Smile:

----------


## Charlie

Nije prerano, trebalo bi se već nešto vidjeti ali računaj da ćeš ju onda morat ponavljati da bi imala potpunu informaciju. Ako si primila injekcije Brevactida nakon ET računaj da se beta može vadit tek 8. dan od zadnje injekcije. Sretno!

----------


## želim bebu

hvala draga....da..primila sam inekciju i 7 dan nakon nje je beta,,,,tako da mislim da bi mogla već do tad se izlučiti!!
Svim čekalicama bete želim veliku betu :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Tikica, ako je i Lučinger rekao da normalan život - onda fakat normalan život, nikakvo ležanje.

Cure koje imaju krvarenja - pa stavljaju utriće i miruju.... Po meni, utrići OK, ali mirovanje... Ništa od toga ne može utjecati na ishod trudnoće, neke žene normalno spottaju na početku trudnoće... Mislim, nikakvo mirovanje ni utrići nisu make/break trudnoće, a pogotovo ne mirovanje - utrići imaju smisla jer se punkcijom ošteti žuto tijelo, a mirovanje... to je samo da se žena ne grize. Ako nemate grižnje, medicinski, objektivno, mirovanje je nepotrebno zbog tijela, njega valjda prepisuju zbog psihe. Ovo je LAIČKO MIŠLJENJE MOJE.

----------


## hallo

Danas 13dt moja beta 93,98.doktor kaže trudna si i to je dobro .šta mi vi kažete???

----------


## eva133

*hallo* beta ti je super s obzirom da si je tek u ponedjeljak trebala vaditi.
Smiri se i uživaj.

----------


## tikica78

draga hallo ja ti kažem: ČESTITAM!!!

jel ti rekao da ponoviš betu?

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitam  ,  trudna si  , ponovi je  za  dva dana   i vidjet  ces   brojke   :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Hallo, bravo...čestitam na ß i odmah ~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje u petak :Smile: 

joj, baš nam je ovaj 11 mjesec pun friških trudnica...samo tako cure :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

*Hallo* cestitam na beti.... :Very Happy:  Sad je najvaznije da se pravilno dupla. Jel ti prestalo ono smedjkasto?

----------


## hallo

Hvala curke moje ne mogu vjerovat da sam ovo doživila.betu ću ponoviti u ponedjeljak ..smeckasto je stalo za sada.al s obzirom da su mi vraćena tri embrija,ako je ostao samo jedan mogla bi malo i krvariti al otom potom sada uživam u ovoj brojci do ponedjeljka.hvala vam svima i puno sreće svakom

----------


## sara38

*Hallo*  kako kaže dr. ti si trudna i neka beta raste ~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart: !

----------


## Snekica

Hallo, čestitam! Trudna si! Zvuči dobro, ha? Sretno dalje!

----------


## hallo

Hvala cure neka i vama bude sretno

----------


## mishica_zg

čestitam hallo  :Smile: ))) želim ti veeliku betu u pon  :Smile: ))

meni je danas 10dnt i sva sam si koma.....imam tempreraturu, sve mi se gadi i smrdi....joooj strava...moguće da sam pokupila neki virus....jučer sam imala 39, to nikako nije dobro, a 37 koje imam od 2 dana pripisujem et-u  :Smile: )
neznam kad mi je najpametnije ić vadit betu da vidimo jel uspjelo ovo sad.....mislila sam sutra, al čini mi se ipak prerano.....2 dan et sam primila decapeptil....
i da simptomi su mi koma.....boli me sve oko jajnika, imam lagani smečkastri iscjedak već 2 dana, al onako ne prejako.....vrti mi se....aaaa nakon sveg ovog šta sam prošla ovako mi NIKAD nije bilo....stravaaa

----------


## Mali Mimi

nema ti veze to što si primila dec. mishice tako da ti on neće mjenjati rezultat, meni danas isto 10 dnt i neg. test bio jutros

----------


## mishica_zg

onda idem sutra, jer ne mogu više izdržati  :Smile: 
žao mi što je tvoj test negativan  :Sad: 
ja ih zato ni ne kupujem, svaki put toliko razočarenje...ovako čekam betu pa šta bude  :Smile:

----------


## Alcantra

> Danas 13dt moja beta 93,98.doktor kaže trudna si i to je dobro .šta mi vi kažete???


hallo čestitam!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

ma meni je već i jedno i drugo mrsko hoću reći vađenje bete mi nije donijelo neke bolje rezultate do sad

----------


## hallo

> čestitam hallo ))) želim ti veeliku betu u pon ))
> 
> meni je danas 10dnt i sva sam si koma.....imam tempreraturu, sve mi se gadi i smrdi....joooj strava...moguće da sam pokupila neki virus....jučer sam imala 39, to nikako nije dobro, a 37 koje imam od 2 dana pripisujem et-u )
> neznam kad mi je najpametnije ić vadit betu da vidimo jel uspjelo ovo sad.....mislila sam sutra, al čini mi se ipak prerano.....2 dan et sam primila decapeptil....
> i da simptomi su mi koma.....boli me sve oko jajnika, imam lagani smečkastri iscjedak već 2 dana, al onako ne prejako.....vrti mi se....aaaa nakon sveg ovog šta sam prošla ovako mi NIKAD nije bilo....stravaaa


draga ja sam 11dt radila test,,bio mi je svijetli neki plus i sutradan smeđi iscjedak,odmah sam zvala doktora i on mi rekao da nema veze za iscjedak da uradim betu,,ponovit ću je opet u ponedjeljak a možda i radi svog strpljenja napravim i u petak,grčeve imam od transvera i ne prestaju,,nikakav drugi simptom nisam ni osjetila osim što me glava jako bolila,,,sretno

----------


## renna

curke moje, 3dnt jel mogu peglat??

----------


## tikica78

dobro pitanje za peglanje i ja imam hrpu.. a nekako ne usudim se..

Mali Mimi nadam se da je prerano i da bude još tu neki plus...

jel vas nekad bolilo sve onak i bubrezi i sve unutra jajnici maternica..meni je danas tek3dnt..napuhana..

----------


## Snekica

Nema peglanja!!! Uživajte u neradu dok možete!

----------


## renna

tikice meni je danas isto 3dnt, i ja imam osjećaj da mi je unutra sve "trulo" :Laughing: ......
kad kašljem držim se dolje,grozan osjećaj
(.)(.)bole za poludit
leđa otpadaju
krv iz nosa malo onak
sve u svemu, razmišljm danas lijepo kosu ispeglat,sredit se (jedino tajice mogu obuć),make up i odo malo portanova i tako :Very Happy: 

šta vi kažete?
jel kad ležim samo i razmišljam o svemu.... :Cool:

----------


## eva133

Cure, meni je danas 14dpt i imam užasne pms bolove, baš kao kad trebam dobiti.
Imam pozitivne testove na trudnoću, pa me zanima jel to ok ili ću kako mi se čini procuriti svaki čas.

----------


## tikica78

renna samo naprijed u shoping!
eva imaš pozitivne testove? pa čestitam! da to je normalno čula sam od jako puno žena da je ta bol normalna prvih tjedana..

----------


## sara38

Evo još jedne s 3dnt. Eva, to je sve normalno u trudnoći, taj osjećaj kao da ćeš dobiti, ne brini  :Smile: .

----------


## crvenkapica77

renna,  zasto ne  i ja sam isla  3dpt  kod mame  ,  samo sto sam ja  sjedila   kod nje,  a ti  prosetaj malo  , laganini, ne puno  ,ja ne znam sto bi   mislila vise o tom mirovanju  ,  6x mirovala i  nista  ...... pazi se   prehlađenih ljudi

eva   neces dobit  ,  trudna si  :Smile: ....ajde  radi betu  skrati si muke

----------


## eva133

Danas mi je kasno vaditi betu jer kod nas vade od 7-9 sati, ali zato je sutra dan D.

----------


## renna

ma ja mislim da si u pravu crvenkapice, potpisujem to za prehlađene ljude obilazit u punom krugu
ali znaš kako sve greške si možda na kraju pripisuješ

eva ti pošto si trudna  :Very Happy: , reci nam što si ti radil 13 dana čekanja??'

----------


## eva133

Radila sam sve isto kao i u prijašnjih 5 postupaka. Na bolovanju sam, ali ne ležim po cijele dane. Kuham, idem na kavu, u trgovinu, prošećem. Sve laganini. Nema to pravila. U prijašnjim postupcima sam si svaki dan pravila sviježi sok od cikle, a u ovom nisam ciklu ni probala.

----------


## hallo

> Cure, meni je danas 14dpt i imam užasne pms bolove, baš kao kad trebam dobiti.
> Imam pozitivne testove na trudnoću, pa me zanima jel to ok ili ću kako mi se čini procuriti svaki čas.


 tako je i meni još uvijek kao da će sada procuriti al sve trudnice su mi rekle da je tako i njima bilo al nisu dobile,,,,sretno sutra ja ću svoju ponoviti sutra nadam se da će biti dobra,,pusa držim fige

----------


## hallo

> curke moje, 3dnt jel mogu peglat??


kakvo peglanje ,,mužu u ruku usisavač,peglu ,krpu, sve ,šetaj i miruj

----------


## eva133

*hallo* nadam se da ćemo se sutra obje veseliti.

----------


## tikica78

sretno cure sutra ,nek vam budu ogromne bete!

----------


## eva133

Hvala tikica.

----------


## hallo

> *hallo* nadam se da ćemo se sutra obje veseliti.


eva ja sam vesela i sada jest da me malo strah al bar sam nakon dugoooooo dobila i pozitivnu betu,šta god bude ne želim se sekirati...puno sreće sutra,čujemo se,

----------


## inana

šta napisati... nakon transfera- grčići mali, jeeeej.. 8dt- malo mrvu smečkaste krvi- jeeej, ziher implatacijsko... jučer 9dt nemrem ja izdržat, trčim vadit betu- a ona malo manja od 3... suza za suzom... da je kaj bilo, bilo bi 9dt bar prek 5, a ovak.. tak da je to to za sada... tuga je tolka, ali to samo vi razumijete...veli muž ponoviti nalaz u pon., čisto da smo ziher, makar ja ne vidim smisla... pretužna sam i grozno nam je...

----------


## tikica78

inana a jel nije to rano malo za betu?

----------


## M@tt

> inana a jel nije to rano malo za betu?


to se i meni čini... Ponoviti obavezno...

----------


## hallo

Inana žao mi je.M@tt kako ste vi kad opet idete u postupak?

----------


## alma_itd

> Cure, meni je danas 14dpt i imam užasne pms bolove, baš kao kad trebam dobiti.
> Imam pozitivne testove na trudnoću, pa me zanima jel to ok ili ću kako mi se čini procuriti svaki čas.


Ja sam takve bolove imala do 14tt :Grin:

----------


## bubili

evo da se i ja malo ubacim,danas 7 dpt,
svim curama sretno u koječemu

----------


## king

eva133, hello ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  lijepu sutrašnju betu.
Moja se poduplala  danas na 6967 :Smile: 
inana......

----------


## eva133

King evo da ti i ovdje čestitam.
Jel moraš ponavljati? Šta kaže doktor?

----------


## hallo

King hvala ..kad vidim tvoju betu zamantam :Wink:  pusaa

----------


## M@tt

> Inana žao mi je.M@tt kako ste vi kad opet idete u postupak?


A tako tako, još draga plače tu pa tamo. Teško nam je...  :Sad:  Zvali ga danas i rekao da dođemo za dva tjedna na konzultacije da čujemo što i kako dalje, ali mislim da prije proljeća neće biti ništa od full stimuliranog kod nas. Čut čemo šta će nam reći šta misli on kad odemo kod njega.




> eva133, hello ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za  lijepu sutrašnju betu.
> Moja se poduplala  danas na 6967
> inana......


Ajme king... Woooooooow.... To su duplići ili trojke jel? čestitam

----------


## tikica78

king prekrasno... puno sreće do kraja.. to su sigurno dvojkice..anđeli mali.. blago tebi..
uživaj draga!

----------


## Sezen

*eva133* ništa ne brini i ja sam imala takve simptome čak i 10 tak dana poslije bete.

inače sam danas bila gore na 2.uzv,nažalost hematom je još uvijek tu,doktora nije bilo(vraća se u pon.),
primila me doktorica koja je bila strašno ljubazna i sve mi lijepo na široko objasnila,naime taj hematom je malo narastao,
ali se isto tako stanjio,uglavnom promjenio je oblik,i dalje trebam mirovati,bebica lijepo raste :Heart: 

*tigrica*,*king* pozdrav veliki i  :Very Happy:  za beturine :Smile: 

što se peglanja tiče i općenito ponašanja nakon transfera evo malo da napišem kako sam ja to "odradila":2-3 dana mirovanje,
nakon toga počela sa peglanjem,a već nakon par dana sa usisavanjem,kuhanje gotovo svaki dan,nisam išla na posao,par puta
sam osjetila da će me uloviti prehlada i onda sam popila nekakav prah razmućen u toploj vodi u kojem je uglavnom med i vitamin 
c i bilo mi je odmah bolje.često sam išla u kraće šetnje,a par puta u duže,a što se tiče ovih radova po kući sve sam radila samo
nisam pretjerivala,nisam ništa teško dizala,niti dohvaćala nešto previsoko-nema rastezanja,dok se spava nikada ruke iznad glave-
to mi je savjetovala jedna frendica koja je bila u Pragu,inače većinom zaspem na boku,a budim se na trbuhu :Smile: ,e da 4dnt sam 
otputovala busom u Njemačku i vratila se 3 dana prije bete-možda mi je promjena okoline prijala.

eto htjela sam malo napisati jer je mene uvijek zanimalo dok sam bila u postupku kako su se cure ponašale nt.

svima od  :Heart:  želim sve najbolje i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama i onima koje će to biti!

----------


## sara38

Vauuuu *King* neka sve bude školski ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:  :Heart: !

----------


## tikica78

sezen puno ti hvala na izvještaju .. puno nam to znači..super je znati da leženje ne znači uspjeh!

----------


## eva133

*Sezen* samo ti odmaraj. Drago mi je da se bebica lijepo razvija, a hematom će već nestati.

----------


## tikica78

Cure a jel ima netko da nije imao jako napuhan stomak? I nikakve posebne bolove već na 3dpt? Jučer sam se raspadala danas sam super.. Ne kužim stvarno!

----------


## ježić

> Cure, meni je danas 14dpt i imam užasne pms bolove, baš kao kad trebam dobiti.
> Imam pozitivne testove na trudnoću, pa me zanima jel to ok ili ću kako mi se čini procuriti svaki čas.


Ma to je super!!! Tako se točno i meni činilo. Čak sam i uloške ponijela sa sobom na vađenje bete.
Za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## king

Hvala Vam svima ....
sezen~~~~~~~za bebicu :Heart:

----------


## renna

> Cure a jel ima netko da nije imao jako napuhan stomak? I nikakve posebne bolove već na 3dpt? Jučer sam se raspadala danas sam super.. Ne kužim stvarno!


meni je draga 3 dnt i koma sam,stomak napuhan ,dolje me probada ,a što je najsmješnije muka mi za poludit. 
al kontam da je kod svakog drugačije......

----------


## tikica78

da i meni je muka ,ali mislim da je to od hormona , jel piješ ti estrofem? ja od njega stalno imam mučnine..
ma i meni je napuhan onak malo ne previše i stalno neka probadanja i peckanja navodno je to od utrogestana sve.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Eva133, 

čekamo, čekamo...

Javi nam brzo!

----------


## sara38

*Eva133*  :Cekam:   :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

EVA sretnoooo!!!

----------


## Bab

Eva,ˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na najjače za prekrasnu brojčicu !!!!

----------


## eva133

Moja beta je 15dpt 1358

----------


## renna

> da i meni je muka ,ali mislim da je to od hormona , jel piješ ti estrofem? ja od njega stalno imam mučnine..
> ma i meni je napuhan onak malo ne previše i stalno neka probadanja i peckanja navodno je to od utrogestana sve.


ja samo stavljam utrogestan, a kazu da i od njega zna bit muka, ma ko bi to sve pohvato, uglavnom mislim da ćemo izludit do 13.12 :Laughing:

----------


## renna

> Moja beta je 15dpt 1358


eva suuuuuuupperr. čestitam, baš lijepe vijesti :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hallo

eva čestitammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm,,,ja ću za sat vremena znati dal se moja uduplala..pusa velika,,sretna sam zbog tebe

----------


## mravic

eva133 cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## Incika

> Moja beta je 15dpt 1358


evaaaaaaaaaaa133   !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Pa to je ssuuuuuupeeeerrr!!!!!! Hahahahahah....  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:     ČESTITAM

----------


## eva133

Hvala vam svima.

----------


## mishica_zg

blago vama...ja još moram sat vremena čekat betu da vidim šta ima....al toliko curim da mislim da je ovo opet otišlo u vjetar  :Sad:

----------


## hallo

evo moja je 329 jel to malo za 15dt

----------


## sara38

*Eva* i *Hallo* bravo cure  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## ivica_k

> evo moja je 329 jel to malo za 15dt


ne, baš je dobra! čestitam, posebno me vesele trudnoće iz dijagnoze kao što je vaša
~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## rose

*eva133* i* hallo* čestitam od srca...

*mishica* sretno... možda te i iznenadi...

----------


## mare41

rose, jel pao već neki testić? (neće valjda čekati do 7. :Smile: ?) moram~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

eva čestitammmmmm!!!!!! bravo!!! kako predivna vijest!!

----------


## rose

*mare 41*,nije još ali mogao bi za vikend a beta u ponedjeljak,iako nisam baš optimistična,nikakvih simptoma kod mene

----------


## alma_itd

> evo moja je 329 jel to malo za 15dt


Kolika je bila prva beta?Jel nesto preko 90? Fino je narasla :Smile:  Cestitam od srca!!!

----------


## mare41

rose, draga, neću te požurivati na test, kako god da odlučiš, samo-sad se već može polako vidjeti...a ima trudnoća i bez simptoma, ne treba se s tim opterećivati!

----------


## crvenkapica77

hallo bas lijepa beta     :Smile:

----------


## hallo

> ne, baš je dobra! čestitam, posebno me vesele  trudnoće iz dijagnoze kao što je vaša
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje


hvala,nadam se da će se duplati.puno sreće i vama

----------


## eva133

> ,nikakvih simptoma kod mene


Ni kod mene nije bilo simptoma, osim pms-a.

----------


## hallo

> Kolika je bila prva beta?Jel nesto preko 90? Fino je narasla Cestitam od  srca!!!


 da bila je 93 prije 2 dana.sada čekamo ponedjeljak o boze cijeli život neko iscekivanje,,samo nek se isplati.pusa svima i veliko hvala  :Wink:

----------


## king

danas opet veselo ovdje....bravo za bete eva i hallo :Smile:

----------


## bugaboo

Eva i hallo cestitam  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

eva i hallo čestitam, bete su super :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

hallo....jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, bravo za prekrasnu ß  :Smile: 

Ajme, što će na forumu biti puno ljetnih bebica, jedva čekam.

----------


## M@tt

Evo i ja se pridružujem čestitkama eva....  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

svim novim trudnicama čestitke :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tiki_a

Konačno sam se dočepala ove teme. Počinjem s et odbrojavanjem, tako bude lakše  :Smile: . Danas 1. dan nakon et-a. Simptomi - malo smeđe posljedice od et-a, sada je već ok. Bez mirovanja od danas, ali i bez težih poslova (kao da ih inače radim  :Grin: ). Moram malo pogledati u kojoj je tko fazi...Sretno svima!

----------


## tikica78

Tiki-a kako se osjećas? Ja sam danas 4dpt i bilo mi sve super do danas sad me boli maternica imam strašan pritisak dolje ne mogu ni hodati od bola, ne znam da zovem dr?

----------


## hallo

> Tiki-a kako se osjećas? Ja sam danas 4dpt i bilo mi sve super do danas sad me boli maternica imam strašan pritisak dolje ne mogu ni hodati od bola, ne znam da zovem dr?


budi bez brige tako je i meni bilo i sada sam trudna,,,ne mogu vjerovati al eto jesam

----------


## Alcantra

hallo i eva133 čestitke, bravo za vas, dr. i VV!!!

----------


## tikica78

Hallo hvala, nadala sam se da će mi netko to reci.. Jel uživas u trudnoći? Vjerujem da ti je čudno napisati ja sam rekla da neću vjerovati dok beba ne počne izlaziti! :Laughing:

----------


## nata

I ja se pridružujem čestitkama za hallo i evu.  :Klap: 

A posebno se veselim potpisu naše drage Incike.   :Yes:   :Very Happy:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Moja beta je 15dpt 1358



Tooooo! To smo čekale! Grlim te jako, jako. Eto, obje smo dočekale u istoj godini ovakvu betu!!! 
Slutim da to nije nijedna bebica...

----------


## kiarad

Maslina, I Tikica i ja vadimo betu 12.12. pa se i mi nadamo, tako da super kaj mislite da nas ima jos...jer mi se stvarno nadamo.

----------


## tiki_a

tikica78, kod mene nikada takvi bolovi i nikada T tako da potpisujem ono što je hallo rekla  :Smile:

----------


## mishica_zg

cure čestitam vam od srca na velikim betama  :Smile: 
ja nisam bila te sreće, ipak su moji grčevi i izljevi napravili svoje  :Sad: 
kako kažu...više sreće drugi put....
sretno svim trudnicama....a mi trudilice....opet na posao  :Smile:

----------


## hallo

> Hallo hvala, nadala sam se da će mi netko to reci.. Jel uživas u trudnoći? Vjerujem da ti je čudno napisati ja sam rekla da neću vjerovati dok beba ne počne izlaziti!


prije bih rekla da me je strah veseliti se,,al stvarno mi je bilo čudno u donjem djelu trbuha,,nikada do sada nije bilo tako,,nekakvo probadanje,grćevi i evo još nije stalo,,,nemoj se brinuti držim ti fige

----------


## tiki_a

Jutro čekalice. Koliko nas ima? tikica78, kiarad i ja? 
tikica78, kako je danas, bolovi prestali? I ja bi voljela bolove tamo negdje 4-ti dan  :Grin: 
Prijavljujem 2. dan nakon et-a. Sve mirno. Ne izležavam se, uobičajeno ponašanje. Jedino mi se baš uvijek na taj dan digne živac za bilo kakvu bezveznu stvar. Jutarnja kava sa sestrom, rasprava na temu nekog posla i moj bijesni ispad  :Mad: . Uzmem normabel i dogovorim se sa sobom da tako više ne smijem.
kiarad, kako je?
...
mishica_zg  :Love:

----------


## tiki_a

renna, rose, crvenkapica?

----------


## anddu

Evo Tiki i ja sam s vama, danas 3dnt, beta 12. 12.

----------


## skandy

i ja sam ovdje. 10-ti dan od transfera
nikada,baš nikada nisam bila ovako "prazna" ,bez simptoma .ni pms-a pa da kažem da mi je vještica pred vratima.baš ništa  :Sad:

----------


## jasna09

Evo i ja javljam da mi je beta 12.12. 
U utorak mi je bio et 5 dan, ali moje 2 mrvice su malo sporije i nisu došle do blastice.

----------


## geceta

Prijavljujem 2dnt :Smile: jucer nije bilo iscjetka ali cijelo vrijeme pritisak neki-mozda jos od stimulacije i punkcije jer sam ih tesko podnijela.mirujem,lezim na ledima,danas bih malo i na bok sta mislite?obitelj me mazi pazi,gladna sam ko vuk,jedino me prehlada lovi i kaslje mi se a to me sve strah i boli

----------


## crvenkapica77

> renna, rose, crvenkapica?


crvenkapica   ima  pozitvne testove  (3x)  i  mengu   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, pisala sam ti i na drugoj temi, danas je jača crta na testu? i dalje krvarenje? ima nade još~~~~~~~~

----------


## rose

a rose ide vadit betu u ponedjeljak,ovaj put bez testova pa šta Bog da....
iako simptoma nigdi...

crvenkapice sretno...

----------


## crvenkapica77

da malkice jaca   crta  i   smeđe jutros  a  sinoc je bilo bome  krvi    i to ne malo  ,  dali  je tko imao slicno  ?
kako da uzimam  dalje  utrice  , oralno  ?

----------


## anddu

> lezim na ledima,danas bih malo i na bok sta mislite?


Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto ne bi smjela ležati na boku??? Tko ti je to rekao?

----------


## tiki_a

Crvenkapica, daaaaa?????? Onda puuuno~~~~~~~da M stane odmah!!!
A društvo je baš veliko  :Very Happy:  i puno nas se vrti oko 12.12.11.
geceta, a moguće da je od punkcije, to je još jako blizu, iako može biti i nešto pozitivno ako su blastice u pitanju jer one ranije krenu s implantacijom. I kod mene nekakav lagani kašalj i kihanje :Mad: 
skandy, i ja uvijek više volim kada nešto osjetim, ali nema pravila, ako kod tebe inače nije tako mogao bi biti dobar znak.Nadamo se.
jasna09, i moje su se dobro pokrenule tek treći dan, znači ne odmah, biologica je rekla da je važan taj skok sa 2-st. 2. dan na 5-st. treći dan.
anddu, tu smo negdje s danima  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

crvenkapice, smeđe je bolje :Smile: , da, koliko sam čitala dosad takve slične situacije, a bilo ih je dosta-bolje je piti

----------


## skandy

tiki_a ,do prekjučer je bilo probadanje u maternici a sad više ništa
u prijašnjim trudnoćama je bilo svega  ,zato  ja mislim da nam ovaj puta nije dobitan i  već sam na rubu sa živcima 

ajde da barem tebe ispratim  kao trudnicu . to sam ti već nekoliko puta zaželjela u svih ovih godina  i mislim da je vrijeme da se  i ostvari  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Kapice*, ako je smeđe onda vaginalno. I veeelike ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da brljavljenje stane i da u pon bude velika beta!

----------


## geceta

Kad sam jos i tu citala da se neke ni ne ustaju nit na bok nit na trbuh nit disat skoro :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Tiki a,mislim da je prije od punkcije,vraceni su mi cetverostanicni.

----------


## anddu

ma da gaceta, pa nismo vampiri koji leže u kapsi na leđima, i ne dišu :Laughing: . Sorry ali ovo stvarno još nisam čula pa ako ima tko da me ispravi...

----------


## geceta

> ma da gaceta, pa nismo vampiri koji leže u kapsi na leđima, i ne dišu. Sorry ali ovo stvarno još nisam čula pa ako ima tko da me ispravi...


 oh,ja jesam,pa slicno je i na prvih par strana iste teme a da ne spominjem sto sam sve po bolnici cula.Samo zato sad preispitujem samu sebe i svoje odluke. Znam da treba samo laganini ali kad cujes svakakve idiotarije,bojis se da ne radis nesto krivo.Ja pak ne kuzim kakve to veze sad ima s vampirima ali ok :Smile: . Kazem,radije provjerim 100put nego da pogrijesim u ostvarivanju naseg cilja. izdrzala bih sve!pa da moram i svih 9mj visit naglavacke

----------


## anddu

> Ja pak ne kuzim kakve to veze sad ima s vampirima ali ok.


Na grofa Drakulu me je to ležanje na leđima asociralo, i ništa više. Šala mala, nisam ništa loše mislila, samo mi nije bilo jasno je li to preporuka doktora, ili što.

----------


## hallo

> da malkice jaca   crta  i   smeđe jutros  a  sinoc je bilo bome  krvi    i to ne malo  ,  dali  je tko imao slicno  ?
> kako da uzimam  dalje  utrice  , oralno  ?


tako je bilo i meni 12dt pojavilo se smećkasto,,testovi pozitivni,,doktor je rekao nema veze samo miruj..

----------


## hallo

> Stvarno mi nije jasno zašto ne bi smjela ležati na boku??? Tko ti je to rekao?


najbolje je ležati na lijevom boku i na leđima ne samo u trudnoći nego i inače,,za bebu je bolje na lijevom boku radi kisika,,tako je meni moja dok,,rekla

----------


## kiarad

bok tiki_a, meni je ok. Ima nas ima. probada me ko da trebam dobiti m. vec vise dana i boli me svaku noc skoro...vise ne znam kaj da misli.Welcome to the club of beta prosinac 2011.

----------


## kiarad

anddu, pa ti ce biti guzva 12.12. na vadenju bete.... :Laughing:

----------


## renna

jel vam uz to probadanje i stomak napuhan il je splasnuo, meni je napuhan dosta, neznam

----------


## skandy

> najbolje je ležati na lijevom boku i na leđima ne samo u trudnoći nego i inače,,za bebu je bolje na lijevom boku radi kisika,,tako je meni moja dok,,rekla


vidiš,u Ljubljani nakon transfera žene poliježu na trbuh

----------


## kiarad

renna, meni ujutro splasne a navecer poludi i bude veci, sad ne znam jel to ima veze jer se navecer vise najedem...ko ce ga znat.Ako ti je napuhan to je dobro.

----------


## tikica78

Evo danas nema bolova pa to je da poludis! Danas samo napuhana od utrica, a jučer onaj pritisak i bol u maternici da sam mislila zvati dr sta da radim..
Ajme koliko nas je 12.12!! Super samo nek smo sve trudne!

----------


## hallo

> vidiš,u Ljubljani nakon transfera žene poliježu na trbuh


da,čula sam to,a ko će znat svatko priča drugačije

----------


## kiarad

tikica, idem sutra kod L. hoces da ga nesto pitam vezano za tu bol?

----------


## tikica78

A zašto ideš kod njega? Pa ja do bete nemam sta ići..ma ne moraš pitati hvala ti,prošlo je taj da nema sta ..to moze značiti dvije stvari da su se bebice ugnjiezdile ili da su otišle.. Jer sta bi drugo bilo ? Cure ima li tko slično iskustvo znaci prav ti dana pt sam bila super nikakvih bolova ništa osim napuhanosti od utr. I onda 4dpt od ujutro počinje bol , napetost u maternici tako snažna da sam do navečer jedva mogla ustati do wc imala sam osjećaj kao da mi se sve raspada unutra maternici ,jajnici sve! I evo jutros se digla i ništa ne boli, ostala opet samo napuhanosti od utrica..oprostite sto gnjavim..

----------


## sweety

Prekrasno koliko lijepih novosti kroz ovih par dana  :Very Happy: 

Čestitam svima sa lijepim betama  :Zaljubljen: 
Držim fige onima koje ju sad čekaju  :Zaljubljen: 
I grlim i ljubim one koje betu čekaju neki drugi put...  :Love:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, sutra mi daje zanji brevactin. kako nema za kupiti 1500, moram kupiti 5000, pa se on boji da si krivo to ne slozim pa idem sutra zadnji puta tamo.Ako hoces moje misljenje, ta bol koju si osjetila je pozitivna. ipak ne mislim da je nesto otislol nego se bori. Pokusavam se sjetiti kad je meni bio 4.dan. Sta ne kazu da je implatan. 7-10 dan nakon punkcije.

----------


## tikica78

Tako je rekla jedna cura , sjećas se.. Meni bi se to taman poklopilo jučer 7dpp, ja u poned. Primam Zadnji BREV. i ja sam kupila od 5000 pa Je rekao da mi daju 1/3 ja nisam iz ZG pa zato ti ideš njemu.. Blago tebi ..

----------


## tiki_a

> crvenkapice, smeđe je bolje, da, koliko sam čitala dosad takve slične situacije, a bilo ih je dosta-bolje je piti


Isto bi i ja rekla, no što se utrića tiče bolje pitati dr-a. 
geceta, nakon et-a ležanje na leđima, sestra savjetuje malo promijeniti položaj i to na bok - kao svejedno je na leđima ili na boku. Iako sve naše priče ovdje, a bilo ih je puuuuuno potvrđuju da to s implantacijom nema nikakve veze (mislim na ovih prvih 12 dana).
skandy, ipak neki simptomi jučer, ne mora baš svaki dan. Baš sam se ugodno iznenadila kad sam vidjela da si i ti čekalica (malo sam u zaostatku u zadnje vrijeme).

----------


## tiki_a

> anddu, pa ti ce biti guzva 12.12. na vadenju bete....


Idem onda i ja 12.12.11.  :Laughing: 
tikica78, ovakvi bolovi su obično kod cura na forumu bili povezani ili sa HS ili sa T. Rijetko je bilo nešto treće.

----------


## Ivanicaa

S obzirom da nas ima toliko koje vadimo betu 12.12., jel ima neko tko će ići na VV vaditi?

----------


## kiarad

Ivanicaa, ja vadim sve privatno, jer nemam zivaca cekat. Tak da ja idem u breyer.

----------


## renna

Danas samo napuhana od utrica,

tikica, ja sam jučer baš čitala o tome u kontraidikacijama u utrogestanu, i kod vag. primjene kaže da nema napuhanosti, već samo kod oralnog uzimanja da izaziva vrtoglavice i pospanost, a drugo ništa i ako ja sam isto napuhana , ali nebi trebalo biti od utrića, to sam mislila kao od tih hormoha a opet dosta je prošlo od punkcije ,tako da neznam, ali mi je tolka težona u trbuhu ,kao da sam jedno 5 mj trudna :Laughing: , uzas!

----------


## renna

> A zašto ideš kod njega? Pa ja do bete nemam sta ići..ma ne moraš pitati hvala ti,prošlo je taj da nema sta ..to moze značiti dvije stvari da su se bebice ugnjiezdile ili da su otišle.. Jer sta bi drugo bilo ? Cure ima li tko slično iskustvo znaci prav ti dana pt sam bila super nikakvih bolova ništa osim napuhanosti od utr. I onda 4dpt od ujutro počinje bol , napetost u maternici tako snažna da sam do navečer jedva mogla ustati do wc imala sam osjećaj kao da mi se sve raspada unutra maternici ,jajnici sve! I evo jutros se digla i ništa ne boli, ostala opet samo napuhanosti od utrica..oprostite sto gnjavim..


meni je isto jucer bio 7dnp i nisam osjecala nikakvu bol, samo pritisak koji osjecam stalno dolje, napetost i to, nekad jace zaboli da se uhvatim dolje pa onda popusti, ja imam problema s mucninom , pa neznam cemu to da pripisem,dal od utrica ili hrane ili nemam pojma, i to me uhvati povremeno da nemogu pricat koliko mi muka.. :Cool:

----------


## hallo

> meni je isto jucer bio 7dnp i nisam osjecala nikakvu bol, samo pritisak koji  osjecam stalno dolje, napetost i to, nekad jace zaboli da se uhvatim dolje pa onda popusti, ja imam problema s mucninom , pa neznam cemu to da pripisem,dal od utrica ili hrane ili nemam pojma, i to me uhvati povremeno da nemogu pricat koliko mi muka..


meni je 6 dpt rasturala glava i tako par dana i napuhanost grcevi(već sam to pisala)sada  već osjećam umor 16dt i samo bi spavala..i neka težina u trbuhu.u ustima okus metala stalno moram nešto piti..čudan  osjećaj.aj lipe moje budite trudne..pusaaaa

----------


## kiarad

Renna, kad bi morala navesti simpome rekla bih sto posto da sam trudna. podriguje mi se, 3dnt u noci je bila jaka bol, pa onda 7 dnt opet jaka bol, pa 3 puta po noci idem pisat, uzasno me svi zivciraju, grudi me ne bole jako ali su nekak cudne, blago povisena temp, napuhan trbuh...i sad te ja pitam...uz sve simptome kaj uopce da idem vadit betu? a svjesna sam toga da sam imala vec simptome milijon puta i bila siguran da sam trudna i nikad do sad pozitivan test. jedna moja djelatnica je ostala trudna prosle godine i radila je test i odmah mi ga pokazala, bio je plus, kad sam to vidla skoro sam u nesvjest opala. Moj prvi plus na testu. Kad cu ja to doziviti. Opet sada se ne nadam puno jer sam se vec puno puta nadala. Po ne znam koji put molim Boga i vjerujem da mi bude pomogao kao i vama drage curke.

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad znam o čemu pričaš..ja sam svaki put imala sve simptome a sad ih nemam..ma nema tu pravila očito je viša silama pitanju gdje mi mali ljudi ne možemo ništa..pusta svima!

----------


## skandy

kod mene smeđkasto kad stavljam utrogestan.za tri dan stiže i M  :Sad:

----------


## kiarad

cure, molim vas pomozite. 7 dnt ja i dalje imam preko noci, ali samo preko noci takve bolove za poluditi. kao da imam m.Ako je netko imao takve simptome molim vas javite se jer vise ne znam s cim da to povezem. Znaci osjecam dvije vrste boli, jedna je ko da me netko nozem reze a druga kao kad trebam dobiti ili imam m.
Hvala

----------


## geceta

Ja nisam imala nist smeckasto ni 0dan nit kad stavljam utrice al zato stalno imam pritisak i nocas me jako bolilo,isto kao da me netko reze.povremeno mi se cini ko da me zapecka.cim stavim utrice,par min nakon tog,osjetim kako pocni djelovati.a ova bol definitivno nije kao kad trebam dobit.danas me
I glava rastura(btw,u pet je bio transfer).cudno mi je da od pocetka imam te neke bolove i pritiske ali opet,ja sam totalno senzibilna,osjetim i ovulaciju pa sam tak i sve ove gonale osjetila

----------


## Jelena

Cure, imate temu o utrogestanima:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/53051-utrogestan-nuspojave

Ovo su česte nuspojave kod vaginalnog uzimanja:
Häufige oder gelegentliche Nebenwirkungen bei Anwendung in der Scheide:
Zwischen- oder Schmierblutungen, Kopfschmerzen, Müdigkeit, leichte Verdauungsbeschwerden, Bauchkrämpfe, Berührungsempfindlichkeit der Brüste.
Gelegentliche Nebenwirkungen bei Einnahme:
Schwindelgefühl, Schläfrigkeit, depressive Verstimmungen.


Krvarenja, glavobolje, umor, poteškoće u probavi, grčevi, preosjetljivost grudi.

Povremene su vrtoglavica, pospanost i depresivnost

A rijetkih ima puno i svatko od nas drugačije reagira.

Po meni bolovi navečer mogu biti povezani s probavnim smetnjama, jer se ujutro smanjuju.

Iako mi svi volimo osluškivati simptome, realno je sve što osjećamo par dana nakon transfera posljedica punkcije, transfera i lijekova. Tek negdje 10, 11 dana nakon transfera se nešto može osjetiti. Jedino se implantaciju kao kratkotrajnu jaku bol može osjetiti.

----------


## crvenkapica77

sto bi znacili grcevi i bolovi  11dpt  ?  nije dobro  ?
test mi je opet  potamnio

----------


## Snekica

Već sam ti pisala malo prije na ST... Čestitam!!! Samo još to sutra potvrdi pa da mogu na miru skakati!!! :držimpalčeve:

----------


## tiki_a

Brojim 3. dan nakon et-a. Sve mirno. Naravno, nešto minimalno osjetim kao posljedicu punkcije ili uzimanja utrića, ali nekako ne vjerujem da od utrića mogu biti takvi bolovi i pritisci kao kod gecete, kiarad i tikice78. kiarad, uz te simptome stvarno ne treba betu vaditi  :Laughing: . Da mi je makar jednom to osjetiti. .... Nadam se jedino da nitko ovdje nema problem s hiperstimulacijom, ne znam kakvi su bili postupci pa se mogu samo nadati da su to oni nama simpatični simptomi ... 
skandy, kada se vadi beta? Ovog smeđeg se i ja bolim, ali sigurno se i sama sjećaš kako se već dogodilo da je nekoliko cura koje su objavile T unutar par dana imalo smeđi isc., a ostale bi onda mislile da neće uspjeti jer tog smeđeg nema  :Grin:  No meni ipak nije simpatično  :Sad: ~~~~~šaljem.
rose sutra vadi betu  :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

crvenkapica, kad ideš po betu?

----------


## skandy

tiki_a, beta  bi trebala biti u petak ali najiskrenije mislim da je neću dočekati.
znam da je bilo uspješnih beta uz  takav iscjedak ali ovo je kod mene tipično pred M
Ma mene više od  ovog neuspjeha  boli što uz mene pate i moji bližnji. ne mogu im podnijet tugu u glasu dok se ja s vedrim glasom  pravim da će drugi puta biti bolje i da nisam jedina a u sebi osjećam da sam dotakla dno i da  možda forsiram jer uz  sve lošije dijagnoze  kao da mi nešto poručuje ...nemoj,vidiš da nemaš sreće,nije ti suđeno

----------


## kiarad

tiki_a, vratila sam se od L.on kaze da sam napuhnuta i da je to super, ja pak to uopce nista ne kuzim. Bolit ce me i dalje, kaze lezati visoko, smanjit slano i tekucinu, a meni se samo slano jede.Draga, hvala ti na svakoj podrsci, to mi puno znaci. ionak se samo placem. I sto se tice ovih utrica, ja ih sada uzimam po neznam koji put nakon ne znam koje opcije i nacina pokusaja i nikad me nije ovako bolilo niti sam bila tako napuhnuta od utrica a to sam ziher jer prije sam hlace mogla zakopcat, sad nema sanse.

----------


## tikica78

Karad dodje mi da ti čestitam! Super drago mi je zbog tebe..ja nisam vise napirena i ništa me ne boli..smrc! A beta tek idući ponedjeljak ,danas mi je 6dpt i ja sam super ništa me ne boli i nisam ni napirena nešto posebno..ima li netko da je uspio s takvom dijagnozom..nema znam..
Skandy dobro si opisala kako nam je kad je beta 0 i ja se grozim okoline i sazaljevanja vise od icega!

----------


## alma_itd

*Crvenkapice* ja ne mogu a da ti ne cestitam....Jos samo da beta potvrdi sutra pa da skacem ko Snekica :Smile:

----------


## alma_itd

> cure, molim vas pomozite. 7 dnt ja i dalje imam preko noci, ali samo preko noci takve bolove za poluditi. kao da imam m.Ako je netko imao takve simptome molim vas javite se jer vise ne znam s cim da to povezem. Znaci osjecam dvije vrste boli, jedna je ko da me netko nozem reze a druga kao kad trebam dobiti ili imam m.
> Hvala


Imala sam ja....pila sam Normabel da smanjim te bolove ''rezanja nozem''.Meni to sve lijepo zvuci,sacekaj jos 3 dana pa uradi test,imam ''pozitivan'' osjecaj :Yes:

----------


## geceta

Tek sam se sad zbrojila,imam utrica za jos 5dana a trebala bih ih imati do bete jelda?

----------


## hallo

crvenkapice čestitammmmmmmmm.. :Smile: 
geceta trebaju ti sve do bete ,a trebat će ti i poslje bete hehehee
meni bolovi poslje transvera nisu bili od utrogestana,,sigurno,,zato curke nek vas boli meni to lipo zvuči :Smile: 
ja više nemam nikakve grčeve,samo sam tužna ,nikava,plače mi se.stalno mjenjam raspoloženja,hm..
curke sretno svima

----------


## geceta

Ma i ja cmizdrim cijeli dan :Sad:  pripisujem to promjeni vremena,nikako nicem drugom jer moram bit optimisticna :Smile: a tako i ti! Jasno? Inace cu morat dosepesat do Dalmacije i izderat se na tebe :Wink:  ne daj se!

----------


## kiarad

Vi ste najbolje na svijetu. Hvala vam od srca, sad me manje boli. Tikica, drzi se. Ne mora nista znaciti to sto te ne boli. Vjeruj mi da ta bol nije nista ugodno a ima cure koje nista ne osjecaju pa ostanu trudne. ko ce ga znat.

----------


## kiarad

kl

----------


## kiarad

pokusavam urediti svoj profil...ili kak se to vec zove.

----------


## Jelena

> meni bolovi poslje transvera nisu bili od utrogestana,,sigurno,,zato curke nek vas boli meni to lipo zvuči


Neke žene imaju malo traumatičan transfer. Ali od trudnoće se ne može ništa osjećati nakon transfera, jer je niti nema, niti je embrio spreman za implantaciju.

----------


## eva133

*Crvenkapice* čestitam.

Mene nije ništa bolilo do bete, a ni od bete. Da nemam potvrdu na papiru da sam trudna, stvarno ne bi ni znala. Jedino što osjećam je napuhan trbuh i lagani pms bolovi.

----------


## tiki_a

skandy, i mene u zadnjih nekoliko postupaka više muči okolina, sa sobom nemam problema. Bilo bi super da se sve može odraditi u tišini, ali to nije moguće.
Kod mene neko poluzujanje u maternici  :Mad: , ne volim taj osjećaj jer nije prvi puta. Utrići mi super dižu temperaturu - 37 prije uzimanja pa skok na 37,55 sat vremena nakon uzimanja. Reakcija na progesteron.

----------


## artisan

i ja isto tako kao eva133

----------


## skandy

> skandy, i mene u zadnjih nekoliko postupaka više muči okolina, sa sobom nemam problema. Bilo bi super da se sve može odraditi u tišini, ali to nije moguće.
> Kod mene neko poluzujanje u maternici , ne volim taj osjećaj jer nije prvi puta. Utrići mi super dižu temperaturu - 37 prije uzimanja pa skok na 37,55 sat vremena nakon uzimanja. Reakcija na progesteron.


a jesi do sada u postupcima,pod utrićima imala  kada povišenu temp.?

----------


## crvenkapica77

i ja imam povisenu temperaturu 36.9  ali  to meni ne znaci nista,  jer  je nisam nikad prije mjerila  pa da usporedim jeli od  utrica ili  nije

----------


## Jelena

tiki_a, što bih dala da imam toplomjer na dvije decimale  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoj postupak.

svim friškim trudnicama  :Kiss:

----------


## kiarad

Cure moje, molim vas pomozite. 8 dnt, noc je bila kobna. tri puta bol u razmaku od 35 minuta, neizdrzivo. vise ne znam sto da radim, izgledam ko hodajuci mrtvac. od kad sam dosla sa transfera niti jedna prospavana noc. ne kuzim u cemu je fora. Bol pocinje oko ponoci. Bol je kao najjaci menstrualni bol rezan nozem. Do sada je bio jednom po noci, a nocas tri puta. Spavala sam sjedecki. Javite mi ako je netko imao takva iskustva jer ne znam dal cu prezivit ovu noc. vise nemam apetita. a sinoc kad je dragi dosao sa cuge sa kebabom, zavrsio je i kebab i on na balkonu. Znam sto cete mi reci ali ja ne mogu trpiti te bolove vise. od cega je to? Hvala

----------


## Charlie

Kiarad ne znam nikad slicno nisam imala nakon et. A da nije nesto nevezano za postupak, slijepo crijevo ili nesto? Jesi zvala doktora? Ako su tako jaki bolovi u pitanju mozda bi trebala...

----------


## mare41

Ne vjerujem da nekakvi upalni procesi bole samo po noći...kiarad, evo jedini savjet koji imamo je da zoveš doktora, ako već nisi (vjerujem da ti je zbog brevactida prerano za test).

----------


## sara38

Meni je danas 7dnt5d i što se tiče tog "oštrog probadanja" ja sam ga imala u petak (4dnt) - naglo, kratko i oštro probadanje......
Tiki posebno za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tigrical

[QUOTE=sara38;2019334]Meni je danas 7dnt5d i što se tiče tog "oštrog probadanja" ja sam ga imala u petak (4dnt) - naglo, kratko i oštro probadanje......QUOTE]

Volim kratka, oštra probadanja 4dnt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sara38 meni se čini da bi to moglo biti ono~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

> Meni je danas 7dnt5d i što se tiče tog "oštrog probadanja" ja sam ga imala u petak (4dnt) - naglo, kratko i oštro probadanje......


ko što je rekla Ljepotica-ajme što nam je to drago čutiiiiiiiiiiii!

----------


## geceta

Kiarad,zovi ili brzo odi do doktora!nemoj se mucit vise,i psihicki i fizicki,drzi se :Kiss:

----------


## hallo

Moja beta danas 17 dt 1459  :Wink:

----------


## artisan

bravo hallo čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivica_k

> Meni je danas 7dnt5d i što se tiče tog "oštrog probadanja" ja sam ga imala u petak (4dnt) - naglo, kratko i oštro probadanje......
> Tiki posebno za tebe ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


za sve je "kriva" ona ptičurina nasred riječkog korza  :Smile: 
viiiiibram iz petnih žila!

----------


## crvenkapica77

trudna sam   :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Hallo* bravo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## mravic

cestitam crvenkapice

----------


## sara38

*Crvenkapice* kako je to lijepo napisano, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## ivica_k

> trudna sam


kapice, jeeeeee
čestitam, ti si svoju čizmicu napunila lijepom betom  :Smile:

----------


## Incika

crvenkapica77  ,   Hallo    ČESTITAM !!!!!!     :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## hallo

Crvenkapice moja čestitam ti i saljem veliki zagrljaj...hvala svima

----------


## alma_itd

> Moja beta danas 17 dt 1459


Cestitam od  :Heart: ...Kad je UZ?

----------


## venddy

hallo :Klap:

----------


## geceta

Cestitke hallo i crvenkapici!! Meni je tek 3dnt ako transfer racuna
 Kao nulti i vec ne mogu ni mirovat nit docekat 19. Mislila sam u srijedu ici laganini raditi po 2h,jedino me
Brinu silne stepenice do posla,sam
Posao nije tak naporan,sjedit cu

----------


## tikica78

> *Crvenkapice* čestitam.
> 
> Mene nije ništa bolilo do bete, a ni od bete. Da nemam potvrdu na papiru da sam trudna, stvarno ne bi ni znala. Jedino što osjećam je napuhan trbuh i lagani pms bolovi.


super sad sam happy, a kad su ti ti pms bolovi počeli? ja ih nemam još ali dobro tek sam 7dpt

----------


## eva133

*tikice* bolovi su počeli 11dpt. Znam to jer sam zapisivala svaki dan promjene.

----------


## eva133

> Moja beta danas 17 dt 1459


Hej, pa tek sam vidim. Super.
Možda ćemo isti dan na pregled.

----------


## bubili

svim curama sa ljepim betama,da sad ne nabrajam,želim puno sreće i urednu školsku trudnoću
meni je sutra dan D,a već me sada hvata fjaka jel ovih 11 dana nisam ništa osjetila,nikakve promjene

----------


## tikica78

crvenkapice hvala ti na odgovoru..i sretno na ponavljanju bete!
Hallo ti si nam sad sigurna trudnica , bravo čestitam i tebi!
bubili sretno!

----------


## anddu

bubili ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i ne brini što nemaš simptome, puno ih cura nije imalo pa su bile trudne!

----------


## ina33

> *Nikolina-Zagreb*, vjerojatno to već znaš iz prve trudnoće, mučnine u trudnoći posljedica su visokih razina HCG hormona, i počnu tek kad je njegova razina već prilično visoka, tako da ovako rano sumnjam da imaju veze s trudnoćom. Možda kombinacija svih lijekova, malo živaca, a i vožnja autobusom meni uvijek izazove mučninu (već sam miris busa...). Ali želim ti da kroz koji dan stvarno osvane pozitivna beta!
> *Ina* znači istina je ta fama oko LH trakica kao indikatora za trudnoću?!?! Čitala sam dosta puta da to cure rade i uvijek sam si mislila zašto ne koriste HCG trakice nego LH. Imam ih i ja doma zalihu ali mi nije palo na pamet. Iako ima smisla, ako je štoperica čisti HCG a daje se da bi izazvala skok LH, veza je tu...


Muka - meni je gotovo uvijek u PMS-u jaka muka.

LH - da, reagira i na betu već od 40, kao totalno tamna testna.

Curke, ja vas prebacila na "Nakon transfera".

----------


## jasna09

Drage moje, dok mi ovako tipkamo gdje je koga šta štrecnulo mogli bi otipkati na temu dana na nova tv što očekujemo od nove vlade. Ja sam otipkala ali bilo bi bolje da ima što više naših mišljenja.

----------


## tiki_a

crvenkapica, ma nisam ni sumnjala, jaaaako mi je drago da si uspjela!!!!! Konačno!!
hallo, dobro to tebi ide  :Klap: 
bubili, nadam se da ćeš ti biti naša bezsimptomska trudnica. Za sutra! 
sara38, super da si nam se pridružila. Danas brojim 4-ti dan nakon et-a i maštam o tome da osjetim isto što i ti.
skandy, što se temperature tiče, mjerim je uglavnom poslije podne, odnosno navečer. U prvom dijelu ciklusa bude oko 36.00, u drugom oko 36,60. U prošlom koji je bio dan-dva duži što se tiče O, a takav je bio i sada, prvi dio 35,80, poslije O 37.00. Nekako ne volim temperature ispod 37 u drugom dijelu ciklusa iako ovo povečanje mi baš ništa ne znači, osim što mi je simpatičnije. Malo prije 37.30. Makar da znam da je progesteron prisutan. Kod mene opet neka nervoza u maternici, zapravo ne baš nervoza, možda nešto blaže. Ne volim to.
LH sam često koristila ne bi li ranije detektirala moguću T, ali to me samo još više ražalostilo. Ranije bi znala da nije uspjelo.

----------


## tiki_a

kiarad, svakako se javi dr-u...
...
mare41, jedva sam te prepoznala, koliko energije! Sviđa mi se avatar  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

> trudna sam


cestitam!!! bravo crvenkapice! bravo cito!

----------


## skandy

čestitke svim  novopečenim trudnicama  :Klap: 

curama čekalicama bete  puno uspjeha 

*tiki_a* tebe posebno izdvajam u svojim željama 

a ja,  ja danas brojim 1. dc i kujem nove planove pa kamo god me oni odveli

----------


## kiarad

tiki_a, jucer sam bila kod njega i rekla sam mu da me boli i opet nis. Danas sam radil cijeli dan i par puta me zabolilo ali nista strasno. Sad cekam jos ovu noc, ako bude gore onda ja stvarno ne kuzim. nekaj samnom ne valja.Kak je moguce da me boli bas u ponoc i to po nekih 10 min. i to samo kad legnem na ravno u krevet. jel moguce da mojoj maternici ili cemu vec to ne pase jer ih je troje? rekao mi je doktor da lezim na povisenom. 
Sretna sam zbog crvenkapice! Cestitam.
i navijam za sutrasnju trudnicu. Samo hrabro.
Nego ako sam transfer imala proslu nedjelju, jel mogu vaditi betu sad u petak 09.12. ili da cekam 12.12. kak je doktor reka. ako vadim u petak onda je to 12.dan od transfera.hvala

----------


## mare41

kiarad, ne moraš čekati 12.12., al moraš računati da prođe bar 5 dana od brevactida, kad si ga primila?

----------


## Gabi25

Ja bi preporučila ipak 7 dana od brevactida, meni je 5. dan nakon njega test još bio pozitivan

----------


## mare41

al 6. možda više nije :Smile: , dakle bar punih 5 dana da prođe...

----------


## kiarad

mare, zadnju inekciju sam dobila 30.11. i nakon toga me vise nije htio bockat jer sma jako napuhnuta. kaj sad?

----------


## Charlie

Onda mozes vaditi 9.12. Sretno!!!!!!

----------


## kiarad

hvala, hvala, hvala. brojim i brojim, sva sreca da na poslu ima puno posla.

----------


## sara38

*Skandy* drži se, baš mi je žao  :Love:  :Love: .
*Jasna09* pa gdje si ti  :Smile: ?

----------


## tigrical

*sara38* čekamo test... :Yes:

----------


## mare41

> *sara38* čekamo test...


a kad će biti?
kiarad~~~~~~

----------


## anddu

Uff, ubija ovo čekanje. Danas 6dnt, a jučer sam se toliko tresla od živaca (snervali me prvi dan na poslu, a kasnije i mm), da me je dole neko vrijeme sve rasturalo. Znam da to ne mora ništa značiti, ali nekako polako u mislima počinjem otpisivati i ovaj postupak... :Sad:

----------


## hallo

> Cestitam od ...Kad je UZ?


 hvala draga još u srijedu beta pa će mo vidjeti,pusaaa

----------


## innu

> *sara38* čekamo test...


Čekamo! ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

sretno svima kojima treba danas.. kiarad kako si danas jel te još boli?

----------


## sali

> *sara38* čekamo test...


čekamo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Cekam:  :Heart:

----------


## geceta

4dnt,lagana temperatura i sve gora prehlada :Sad:  uzasno se osjecam.svim danasnjim betama,trudnicama <3

----------


## hallo

> 4dnt,lagana temperatura i sve gora prehlada uzasno se osjecam.svim danasnjim  betama,trudnicama <3


 meda i limuna,brzo nam ozdravi !sretno  :Wink:

----------


## anddu

geceta čaja, limuna i meda i utopli se doma. Temperaturu nemoj ničim spuštati ako je ispod 38, za preko lupocet.

----------


## geceta

Hvala,cure!i jesam u toplom i cajek je nonstop tu ali 37ica se drzi a to kad se nest tek kuha mi je najgora temperatura

----------


## pirica

evo i ja se tu prijavljujem, danas bio et 2 morule i 1 blastice

----------


## Snekica

pirice, bravo!!! morule i blastice?! Woooooooooooooooooooooooowww!

----------


## eva133

*pirice* sretno.
~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši Božić.

----------


## Giselle

Vec vam citam nekoliko dana, i sama u iscekivanju, pa sad kad je zavrsilo ukljucujem se da vam dam potporu i podijelim svoje malo iskustvo. 
Prvi ET 5.dan bio 26.11. u Viliju, prognoza odlicna, 2 lijepe blastice vracene, endometrij 14mm. 2. dpt ostra bol, 6.dpt. kontrakcije maternice svakih 15ak minuta tijekom cijele veceri, nakon toga prestanak svih grceva i grcica. danas, 10.dpt menga! urin test -  :Sad:

----------


## tiki_a

Ah draga skandy  :Love:  Zvuči nepravedno  :Sad: 
kiarad, jel' danas bolje?
anddu, od mojih x postupaka uvijek uletim u neku nervirozu na poslu, a često i s mm. Ali....ako je zametak dobar, ma nema šanse da mu to zasmeta. Jedan normabelček i stvar riješena.
geceta, žao mi je zbog prehlade, ali što se temperature tiče to bi prije bilo od utrića. Kod mene stalno 37, a nisam bolesna.
sara38 radi testić?
bubili, ima li novosti?
pirica dobro došla u klub!
...
Brojim 5-ti dan nakon et-a, počela sam se osjećati prazno.

----------


## kiarad

Tikica moja, hvala kaj brines. Nocas sam spavala konacno. Iako sam se dva puta od jake boli tznula ali nije trajala niti par minuta. Danas kao da nista nije ni bilo. Samo bol pred mengu, ne znam kaj da kazem. cudno. kak si ti? ja idem betu u petak ujutro vaditi.ak nesto je to ce biti 12 dnt,mora se vidjeti, ne mogu izdrzat

----------


## jasna09

Ja isto idem vadit betu u petak. Nemogu čekati ponedjeljak 12.12.

Jel nas ima još koje smo pomaknule betu ranije?

----------


## hallo

> Ja isto idem vadit betu u petak. Nemogu  čekati ponedjeljak 12.12.
> 
> Jel nas ima još koje smo pomaknule betu ranije?


 ja sam moju isto ranije radila 13dt a 10dt sam dobila i pozitivan test(intima plus)..punoooo sreće želim

----------


## tantolina

Curke....danas sam se dobrih sat vremena , onako povremeno u društvu smijala do suza
....sad me lovu neka panika da je to možda loše za moju mrvicu....

----------


## kiarad

jasna09, i ja idem vaditi u petak, ne mogu duze cekat, to ce biti 12. dan.
Drage cure, mora biti neko tko ima ovakve bolove, eto meni 10.dan i opet jaka jaka bol koja pocinje 2 sata nakon sto legnem i stavim utrice i traje 10 minuta. to toliko boli da sam ja mislila doslovno da necu izdrzat. ljubila sam kriz i molila Boga samo da stane na kratko. mm me vec u hitnu htio odvesti. Molim vas, jel ima itko takve bolove, ja ne znam vise sto da radim, naravno sad mala tvrdoglava bude zvala tek ujutro doktora. ne kuzim u cemu je fora da boli samo ponoci i krene u ponoc. od cega li je to? hvala i oprostite ali ne znam sto da radim i da jako mi se podriguje.

----------


## anddu

Kiarad ne znam što bi ti rekla, stvrano nisam čula za takve bolove. I mene zadnja dva dana boli, ali po danu i nije tako neizdržljivo. Ah, i ja bi pomaknula rado betu ali mi je 12. 12. 12. dan (kako to dobro zvuči!) pa nema smisla ranije.

----------


## kiarad

anddu, ok. hvala. imala sam jos jednu jaku bol u 03.00, sad jedva cekam da ustanem i idem raditi. izgleda da kada sam u pokretu onda ne boli toliko. ma nemam pojma. drzim nam svima fige, iako kod mene je sad bol prerasla neka ocekivanja. ne bi trebalo toliko boljeti, trnutno mi se kriza raspadaju.

----------


## Ivanicaa

> Ja isto idem vadit betu u petak. Nemogu čekati ponedjeljak 12.12.
> 
> Jel nas ima još koje smo pomaknule betu ranije?


Moja beta bi trebala biti 12-og, a ja ju sutra idem vadit. Sutra je 13 dnt, ako ima nešto vidjet će se. Ko će dočekat ponedjeljak, a test nemam hrabrosti napravit.

----------


## sara38

> Ja isto idem vadit betu u petak. Nemogu čekati ponedjeljak 12.12.
> 
> Jel nas ima još koje smo pomaknule betu ranije?


Ima nas, doktor je rekao 14.12. a ja ću 13.12.  :Laughing:

----------


## Iva15

Kiarad, meni je pala na pamet hiperstimulacija? Da nije možda to uzrok boli?

----------


## tikica78

kiarad jesi jako napuhana? ja sam imala u jednom postupku hiper i točno me tako boljelo i to po noći kad legnem. bol je užasna..
znači sve vadite betu prije.. pa ja ne znam bilo bi mi prerano u petak to bi bio 11dpt.
ali mislim da ću pišnuti test u subotu ili nedjelju ..ako skupim hrabrosti..
iako svi pms simptači su već lagano tu..

----------


## anddu

Tantolina, smijeh liječi!!!

----------


## Snekica

Cure pazite na HS, nemojte se igrati, ipak je to vaše zdravlje i život u pitanju! Sretno!

----------


## sara38

*Jasna09* i *Tantolina* kako su vam prošli transferi?

----------


## hallo

> kiarad jesi jako napuhana? ja sam imala u jednom postupku hiper i točno me tako boljelo i to po noći kad legnem. bol je užasna..
> znači sve vadite betu prije.. pa ja ne znam bilo bi mi prerano u petak to bi bio 11dpt.
> ali mislim da ću pišnuti test u subotu ili nedjelju ..ako skupim hrabrosti..
> iako svi pms simptači su već lagano tu..


draga ja još imam pms simptome kao da ču sada dobiti,,a nisam je dobila Bogu hvala,,od 5dt imam takve neke bolove i još su tu,,beta mi je za sada super,,vidjet će mo je danas kako se dupla,,al kad god odem na wc gledam ima li išta,,srtah,,
kiarad rekla sam da me bolilo naprid, nazad, ne znam ni ja sve neka probadanja,,sada kako tebe boli koliko jako ne znam,,al jesi li uopće rekla dok,,za to?
svima puno sreće,cmokić

----------


## geceta

Mene je bolje prva 3dana,sada vise nist ne osjecam-5dt  :Sad:  i zato povremeno pustim suzu. Temperaturica je jos tu ali kako kazete vjerojatno od utrica.meni je dr rekla da dodem tek 19.na betu,to bi bilo 16dnt.do tad cu izludit ali test od straha necu radit

----------


## kiarad

tikica78, nisam nešto prejako napuhana. molim te što je onda bilo kad si skužila da imaš hiperstimulaciju, čime da ublažim bol i što da radim? molim vas cure, koje ste imale hiper, javite što sad da radim, dal da idem u bolnicu ili što. doktoru sam poslala poruku, čekam da se javi.al recite mi da znaš što me čeka.

----------


## kiarad

snekica, ali što da radim? kak se to riješava?

----------


## hallo

> Mene je bolje prva 3dana,sada vise nist ne osjecam-5dt  i zato povremeno pustim suzu. Temperaturica je jos tu ali kako kazete vjerojatno od utrica.meni je dr rekla da dodem tek 19.na betu,to bi bilo 16dnt.do tad cu izludit ali test od straha necu radit


napravi je ranije da budeš mirna,,i ja temp.uopće nisam imala.držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## miga24

> snekica, ali što da radim? kak se to riješava?


Ide se u bolnicu. Nitko ti neće moći na pamet reći što ti je dok te ne pregleda. Ne znam zašto uopće tako dugo čekaš. Ovi bolovi kakve ti imaš već neko vrijeme nisu normalni! Bila to hiperstimulacija ili nešto drugo - u bolnicu i ne se zafrkavati sa vojim zdravljem.

----------


## jasna09

> *Jasna09* i *Tantolina* kako su vam prošli transferi?



Moj ti je transfer bio 5 dan 2 embrija. Jedan je bio morul,drugi malo bolji pred blasticu. Treći embrij nije dočekao zamrzavanje 6 dan. Postupak je bio u Mariboru. Reakcije poslije transfera ne osluškujem ( trudim se ) utrogestan radi svakakve reakcije.

----------


## tantolina

ja sam imala transfer 3 dan 8-staničnog zametka...biologica je rekla da je baš kakav treba bit......od simptoma imam samo nadutost.....a navečer takvi vjetrovi....betu bi trebala vadit 20.12., danas mi je 5dnt

----------


## tikica78

Hallo najbolja si na svijetu :Heart: 
kiarad nešto razmišljam pa ti si rekla da si bila neki dan kod dr.
pa on te vidio da imaš hiper već bi ti on rekao.
jesi njega zvala za te bolove?

----------


## geceta

Hallo,hvala ti,ocito je kod mene sve nesto posebno :Smile: ma neka,sve cu podnijet za nase mrve! Mislim da cemo napravit barem jedan negdje prije privatno,da necu izdrzati do 19.
Kiarad,pa da,sto ti nije dr rekao da je ok?ja pak mislim da nije HS jer bi tu bilo jos drugih simptoma ali opet lako nama tu razglabati i nagadati.ako ne mozes podnasati vise,ako ti ometa normalan zivot,gnjavi dr dok se kak spada ne ppbrine za tebe.

----------


## renna

> ja sam imala transfer 3 dan 8-staničnog zametka...biologica je rekla da je baš kakav treba bit......od simptoma imam samo nadutost.....a navečer takvi vjetrovi....betu bi trebala vadit 20.12., danas mi je 5dnt


 :Laughing:  ja sam draga isto imala takve simptome, ma sramota za reć, još mi bilo i muka, ipak ne ono da mi se povraća nego u naletima blago podrigivanje i mučnina, sad gulim 8dnt , napuhana sam još, muka mi i danas me iza probada u leđima, a budemo izdržali valjda,,,,odmaraj!!

----------


## geceta

Hh,tantolina i renna,jos pretkraj stimulacije mi se to javilo,nadutost i vjetrovi za poludit!i sad se jos javljaju i da,kad bolje razmislim vecinom su navecer,sve mi je neugodno.mucnine vise nema ali je supersmell kak mm kaze jos tu.i zadnja dva dana to povremeno probadanje u ledima

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Evo me i tu ...
Vidim da vadite betu ranije. 
Interesira me, ako su testovi na trudnocu pouzdani 12. dan od transfera i pokazu negativno, treba li onda analiza preko krvi. Pitam da vidim da li mi ima smisla napravti kucni test.

----------


## renna

> Evo me i tu ...
> Vidim da vadite betu ranije. 
> Interesira me, ako su testovi na trudnocu pouzdani 12. dan od transfera i pokazu negativno, treba li onda analiza preko krvi. Pitam da vidim da li mi ima smisla napravti kucni test.


hej nikolina, po priči drugih cura, mislim da su pouzdani već nakon 11dnt, ali prije ne, jel mi je frendica radila test 9dnt i bio je neg, a beta preko 1700, blizanačka trudnoća
tako da ja mislin da možeš ,ali ipak napravi betu da možeš javit u MB

kako si ti inače,kako se osjećaš?????

----------


## hallo

> Evo me i tu ...
> Vidim da vadite betu ranije. 
> Interesira me, ako su testovi na trudnocu pouzdani 12. dan od transfera i pokazu negativno, treba li onda analiza preko krvi. Pitam da vidim da li mi ima smisla napravti kucni test.


ja sam radila intima plus i pokazalo mi skroz svijetlu crticu i onda mi majka otišla kupit još jedan i uzela prima stick na njemu nije bilo nikakve crtice,,,beta je najpuzdanija,,

----------


## kiarad

miga24, zvao me L. i rekao mi je da kupim normabel i magnezij, da je to hiper i nista drugo mi nije rekao. valjda zna kaj radi, ja u bolnicu nikak ne mogu jer su tamo sami mesari pogotovo u vinogradskoj.svejedeno hvala

----------


## kiarad

renna, hvala. nazalost nema odmora za mene, sad imamo najvise posla a i da bi covjek mogao sve ovo placat mora raditi. tak da nekak sam sretnija kad radim i ionak me prek dana nist ne boli. danas mi je doktor rekao da je to dobro jer jajnici rade i da se on bas veseli mojoj beti, tog trena mi je odmah bilo lakse.

----------


## linalena

Ajme cure ubile ste me s ovim pomicanjem dana bete  :Laughing:

----------


## tiki_a

Meni dr. stalno napiše vaditi betu 12-ti dan. Stvarno nema razloga čekati dulje. A naše drage Riječanke sara38 i tantolina, maratonsko čekanje bete, uh ne bi ja to mogla. sara38, i ja sam mislila 13.12., ali možda pomaknem za dan, kad se već pomiče  :Grin:  ... Ili da ostavim pa da bude Luca  :Smile: 
kiarad, za HS cure kažu da treba piti puno tekučine....
Nikolina, dobro došla u klub. Može testić 12-ti dan, ali ako ne daj bože ispadne minus, još nećeš biti sigurna do 14-tog dana, zato...(savjet daje osoba koja se ne može oduprijeti testovima). Ne znam dal' ću ja uspjeti ne napraviti test ovaj puta.
geceta, 5-ti dan je rano za nešto osjetiti ako nisu blastice, ali i sama priželjkujem da se nešto "čuje", šmrc.
Moja temperatura i dalje nešto preko 37 (da baš ne spomenem na dvije decimale  :Grin: ), ali jučer navečer 36,70 uhhh kako to mrzim. Inače sve više manje mirno, ponekad malo bolovi u leđima, a toga inače nema kod mene no mislim da je od MPO premorenosti.
Brojim već 6-ti dnt.

----------


## miga24

> miga24, zvao me L. i rekao mi je da kupim normabel i magnezij, da je to hiper i nista drugo mi nije rekao. valjda zna kaj radi, ja u bolnicu nikak ne mogu jer su tamo sami mesari pogotovo u vinogradskoj.svejedeno hvala


Jao ne znam kaj bih ti onda rekla. Kao netko tko je imao hiperstimulaciju poprilično znam kaj je to i da se sa tim nije zafrkavati. I mene kad je bolilo, bolilo je stalno, ne samo po noći kad bi se smirila. Normabel i magnezij sam pila sada za smirivanje kontrakcija maternice, ali kakve veze imaju te dvije stvari sa hiper ne znam zbilja. Ako je hiper trebala bi strogo mirovati i piti jaaako puno tekućine, a ne ići raditi. No opet, ne tvrdim da sam u pravu jer nisam doktor ali opet mislim da ni doktor preko telefona ne može biti doktor. I nisu baš svi mesari, bar ne po drugim bolnicama....za vinogradsku ne znam. Sama ćeš odlučiti što je najbolje za tebe. Nadam se da će bolovi uskoro proći i da će te beta zbilja razveseliti.

----------


## ježić

> miga24, zvao me L. i rekao mi je da kupim normabel i magnezij, da je to hiper i nista drugo mi nije rekao. valjda zna kaj radi, ja u bolnicu nikak ne mogu jer su tamo sami mesari pogotovo u vinogradskoj.svejedeno hvala


kiarad, evo malo sam u letu pročitala što pišeš pa mi nije baš potpuno jasno.
Nemoj se zafrkavati, ja sam završila u bolnici zbog hs. Nije me čak toliko ni bolilo, koliko sam bila napuhana. Ali sam neovisno o tome provela 8 dana u bolnici, od toga 2 dana na infuziji. Mislim da bi u svakom slučaju to netko trebao barem pogledati na UZV. Meni su jajnici bili preko 10 cm i imala sam malo slobodne tekućine. A to je sve još blaža varijanta od onog kako hs može izgledati.
Nisu svi doktori mesari. Javi se na hitnu u neku drugu bolnicu, ako ne vjeruješ Vinogradskoj. Neće te na hitnoj nitko odbiti, a barem ćeš znati kakva je točno situacija.

----------


## kiarad

Jezic i miga, hvala vam. Samo sada citam vec sat vremena o tome i ja ipak redovito piskim i puno pijem. disem normalno. ako se to bude pogorsavalo i ako nocas bude isto eto mene na hitnoj pa nek se oni bakcu, ali za sada se dobro osjecam. i stvarno preko dana me nista ne boli, a u ponoc krene. cudno je to.
Sad sam puno mirnija i slazem se da doktor preko telefona nije doktor. Ah, nadam se i nekoj sreci, do sad me sve islo najgore.Jel vadi netko sutra betu? ili u petak?

----------


## ježić

kiarad, evo opet mene. Ne bih htjela ispasti depresivac, ali napominjem ponovno da se hiperstimulacija ne može očitati isključivo na temelju vanjskih simptoma. I ja sam normalno piškila, pila puno tekućine, a kao što sam rekla nije me čak niti toliko bolilo. U početku sam napuhanost pripisivala postupku, ostacima stimulacije, ali sam nakon par dana zaključila da je i nešto drugo možda u pitanju. Kad sam otišla kod doktora, na ultrazvuku šok. Jajnici preko 10 cm, slobodna tekućina pliva po trbuhu.
Nije da te želim bezveze plašiti, ali možda će ti više značiti ovako slikoviti prikaz kako je meni doktorica objasnila; kod hiperstimulacije se jajnici napušu kao mali brodići, ako imaš slobodne tekućine u Douglasu onda ispada da ti jajnici "plivaju kao brodići na vodi". A to može biti itekako opasno jer može doći do torzije jajnika, može se izokrenuti naopačke. Sa mnom u bolnici je bila jedna žena kojoj su punktirali po litru tekućine dnevno iz trbuha samo da se ne desi još što gore. Nije to za zafrkanciju.
Nisam stručnjak i ne pada mi na pamet da sumnjam u stručnost doktora L., ali mislim da bi te lijekovi mogli samo uljuljuškat, a da zapravo ni neznaš kakva je situacija iznutra.

----------


## bubili

samo da se javim,jučer nisam imala ni snage ni volje za bilo što,12 dpt beta opet 0

----------


## eva133

*bubili* žao mi je.

----------


## crvenkapica77

a joj  bubili   zao mi je   :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

*bubii*  :Love:

----------


## kiarad

uf, bubbiiii zao mi je jako. drzi se koliko mozes.

----------


## anddu

bubili :Love: .

Kiarad ne zna zašto govoriš da su u Vinogradskoj svi mesari, mislim da na ginekologiji rade isti doktori koji su i na MPO odjelu i za sva četiri stvarno paraju ok. Barem kad je MPO u pitanju, nisam bila na odjelu

----------


## ljube

Ne mogu se složiti s konstatacijom da su dr. u Vinogradskoj mesari.
Ležala sam tjedan dana na odjelu upravo zbog hiperstimulacije i stvarno su svi bili korektni.

----------


## Reni76

*bubili*  :Love:

----------


## Svetlana123

Ma kiarad ne bi u bolnicu. I ja ju mrzim. U prvoj trudnoci (prirodna) sam imala takve bolove po noci, samo sa jedne strane. Na tom jajniku je bilo zuto tijelo. Hocu da ti kazem, mozda je od trudnoce a ne od hiperstimulacije. Navijam za trudnocu!!!

----------


## hallo

> samo da se javim,jučer nisam imala ni snage ni volje za bilo što,12 dpt beta opet 0


šaljem veliki zagrljaj

----------


## pirica

> bubili.
> 
> Kiarad ne zna zašto govoriš da su u Vinogradskoj svi mesari, mislim da na ginekologiji rade isti doktori koji su i na MPO odjelu i za sva četiri stvarno paraju ok. Barem kad je MPO u pitanju, nisam bila na odjelu


svak ima svoje iskustvo je neću reć ništa loše protiv istih ali komentar mog mpo dr nakon moje lpsc u vg je bio "lijepo su vas izmesarili", radili su lpsc radi ciste a nisu jajovode pogledali jer im se žurilo na go, danas se na to svi križaju lijevom rukom, ali da su bili ljubazni svi od dr pa do čistaćice jesu, eto to je moje iskustvo

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> hej nikolina, po priči drugih cura, mislim da su pouzdani već nakon 11dnt, ali prije ne, jel mi je frendica radila test 9dnt i bio je neg, a beta preko 1700, blizanačka trudnoća
> tako da ja mislin da možeš ,ali ipak napravi betu da možeš javit u MB
> 
> kako si ti inače,kako se osjećaš?????


Renna, hvala na odgovoru i brizi.
Kod mene sve uobičajeno; okupirana privatnim i poslovnim obavezama ne stignem puno razmišljati; mislim da sam malo nervoznija, no, takvi su valjda i dani, pred kraj godine, pa ne čudi.
Inače, 5 dana poslje transfera sam valjda još imala posljedice stimulacije pa me sve nešto pritiskalo, boluckalo, a onda sam počela raditi i prestalo je, međutim, te probleme je zamijenila mučnina, valjda od Utrogestana.
Sve u svemu kada gledam, sve sam brzo i relativno jednostavno 'odradila', za 2 tj. ako isključimo kontracepciju i da nije skupo, da sam mlađa, da preporučuju češće i da se ne mora putovati, mislim da bih, ako ne uspijeva, mogla svakih 2-3 mjeseca.

1. Kod koga trebam uzeti uputnicu za betu - mogu li kod dr opće prakse ili moram kod soc.ginekologa?
2. Gdje ju sve u Zagrebu mogu napraviti na uputnicu; znam za Petrovu; ima li nešto bliže Jarunu?

----------


## Inesz

*Nikolina*  :Smile: 
1. uputnicu daje odabrani ginekolog primarne zaštite (soc. gin)
2. beta se vadi na Sv Duhu, Vinogradskoj, Vuku Vrhovcu, Petrovoj (ili privatni laboratoriji, cijena oko 16o kn, imaš Polikliniku na Jarunu...
3. Sretno!

----------


## thinkpink

cure vidim vi ovdje fino odbrojavate i vibrate....da vas pitam.....koji dan nakon transfera je vađenje bete najranije pouzdano? nama u Ri kao što ste i vidjele doktor prepisuje vađenje stvarno jako kasno, tek 18-ti dan transfera. čak bih i čekala, nego imam toliko problema sa strane koje moram hitno riješiti da nemam baš strpljenja čekati toliko da vidim rezultat, a znam da se dobro vidi i ranije. mislila sam ranije otići vaditi privatno, pa ako bude dobra nitko sretniji od mene....idem onda lako  na uputnicu još i taj 18-ti dan.

inače danas mi je 6-ti dan transfera iz prirodnjaka, nikakvih posebnih simptoma....

što mogu uzeti za bolne sinuse i hunjavicu? lupocet, lekadol? inače uzimam šumeći aspirin c, ali znam da u ovom slučaju ne bi smjela.

sretno svima  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## mirna26

pa ja sam krv vadila 14dnt..a imala sam ET 3.dan...možda bih mogla tada jer ranije nije baš sigurno.
ako te bole sinusi omotaj ugrijanu krpu oko sinusa ko indijanac ..zapravo zagrijavaj na špretu krpu pa stavi na sinuse i tako više puta da se malo ugriju i da popusti tlak u njima zbog sluzi...pij puno tekućine..kamilice da sluz bude tečnija i lakše iscuri....a lekadol ili lupocet(paracetamol) možeš ako baš nemreš izdržat..al sve se može izdržat vjeruj mi...samo kad sam imala strašnu glavobolju sa pulsiranjem žila(migrena) sam popila 500mg lekadola..vjeruj mi mislila sam da ga pijem uzalud jer kod migrene baš to meni ne djeluje inače..ali prestala glavobolja ko iz šuba...još se dan danas čudim..pih

----------


## mirna26

i da....inhaliraj obavezno...ja sam inhalirala morsku vodu sa kaduljom 2-3 puta na dan...pila stalno limun i med i prestalo sve u 4dana..inače traje tjednima...i to mi je čudno..kapi za nos ni u ludilu jer mogu potaknut pobačaj a kasnije abrupciju placente..samo možeš fiziološku u nos ili aqua maris-pročoišćenu morsku vodu koja je hipertonična što je još bolje za otvaranje sinusa jer povlači edem sluznice

----------


## thinkpink

> i da....inhaliraj obavezno...ja sam inhalirala morsku vodu sa kaduljom 2-3 puta na dan...pila stalno limun i med i prestalo sve u 4dana..inače traje tjednima...i to mi je čudno..kapi za nos ni u ludilu jer mogu potaknut pobačaj a kasnije abrupciju placente..samo možeš fiziološku u nos ili aqua maris-pročoišćenu morsku vodu koja je hipertonična što je još bolje za otvaranje sinusa jer povlači edem sluznice


puno hvala draga, idem uzeti mora barem mi nije daleko  :Grin: , pa ću se inhalirati....nadam se da će brzo proći. betu svakako vadim ranije, ako prije ne dobijem dokaz da niti ne moram vaditi  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## tigrical

> cure vidim vi ovdje fino odbrojavate i vibrate....da vas pitam.....koji dan nakon transfera je vađenje bete najranije pouzdano? nama u Ri kao što ste i vidjele doktor prepisuje vađenje stvarno jako kasno, tek 18-ti dan transfera. čak bih i čekala, nego imam toliko problema sa strane koje moram hitno riješiti da nemam baš strpljenja čekati toliko da vidim rezultat, a znam da se dobro vidi i ranije. mislila sam ranije otići vaditi privatno, pa ako bude dobra nitko sretniji od mene....idem onda lako na uputnicu još i taj 18-ti dan.
> 
> inače danas mi je 6-ti dan transfera iz prirodnjaka, nikakvih posebnih simptoma....


Zašto ne vadit ranije na uputnicu, zašto privatno, ne piše ti datum?

----------


## thinkpink

> Zašto ne vadit ranije na uputnicu, zašto privatno, ne piše ti datum?


meni doktor na zadnji nalaz, nakon transfera svaki put obavezno napiše točan datum vađenja bete, prošli put sam dobila jezikovu juhu pa nemam volje opet, kad znam njegov stav oko toga. iako i meni bolje zvuči znati da sam imala npr biokemijsku nego ništa  :Laughing: 
sad mi je važno radi nekih drugih stvari znati na čemu sam, iako sam svjesna da rana dobra beta opet niša ne znači, ali ako nije ništa barem se ne nadam i ne odugovlačim cijelu priču.

----------


## anddu

> pa ja sam krv vadila 14dnt..a imala sam ET 3.dan...možda bih mogla tada jer ranije nije baš sigurno.


Nisi baš u pravu da ranije nije sigurno jer upute nekih klinika su 12. dan od transfera s tim da je transfer 0 dan. Ja sam imala transfere 2., 3. i 4. dan i uvijek - beta za 12 dana!

----------


## eva133

Išla sam danas po uputnicu za prvi ultrazvuk i moja ginekologica predložila da me pogleda na uz.
Vide se 2 žv. Srce još nije mogla vidjeti jer je rano. Za sada su blizančići.

----------


## alma_itd

*Eva* blizanci :Yes:  ...imala sam neki predosjecaj da ce tako biti.Cestitam od srca i da sve prodje u najboljem redu :Klap:

----------


## Inesz

*Eva*, blizanci će biti! :Smile:  ~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Charlie

Eva  :Heart:   :Heart:  cestitam!

----------


## tiki_a

eva  :Heart:  :Heart: 
thinkpink bez problema možeš vaditi betu 12-ti dan.
bubili :Love: 
...
Brojim 7-mi dan. Ništa se ne događa, osim pospanost od utrića. I pomalo bezvoljnost.

----------


## tiki_a

kiarad, kako je danas? Kroz dan dobro?

----------


## kiarad

tiki_a, ma danas mi je super jer je noc dobro prosla, hvala sto pitas.
Samo zelim reci curama koje su pisale za vinog.bol. nisam ja mislila da su bas oni mesari, nego ja razmazeno deriste ne trpim boli i nisam navikla se vucarat po bolnici i nikad nisam bila u bolnici tako da me strah. vozila sam mamu neki dan na hitnu i od 08,00 ujutro, tek su joj u 16,00 izvadili krv, iako ima anemiju, tak da zgadili su mi se.
Eva, super za blizance, uzivaj.
Sutra vadim betu i glupo se osjecam imam napadaje smijeha. kako god, javim vam svima oko 12,00.
Nisam ni mm rekla da cu to sutra rijesiti, on jadan jace ukomiran od mene.
Mislim da nemam hiper jer je sve ok, malo sam pospana. fakat nakon magnezija i normabela mi je bilo lakse, sad jedino ako nije pad hcg rezultirao smanjenjem bolova. kako god cekam do sutra. Inace danas dok sam vlakom isla doma bilo je ugazenje, zgazili smo tipa. tak da sam u komi zbog toga, nisam to jos dozivila.tak da bitno da smo mi svi zivi i zdravi. tiki, kak si ti?

----------


## tiki_a

Joj kiarad kako ružan događaj danas, uh, grozno...
A za dr-e, i ja sam shvatila kao i Svetlana123 da se tebi ne ide u bolnicu. I sama imam s mamom slično iskustvo. ... Kod mene pospanost (od utrića), šanse su mi male, ali dok traje čekanje mogu se nadati  :Smile: . Napali su me prištevi, ne previše, ali nezgodni, ma kod mene je već zasićenje svime, sada malo više jedem pa moguće da je zbog slatkog. Obzirom da mi je ciklus 24 dana, za dva dana bi trebala biti M, danas sam osjetila malu najavu, iako baš i nemam tih bolova, tek toliko da znam kada dolazi...

----------


## anddu

kiarad sretno danas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

kiarad sretno danas!!!

----------


## kiarad

Drage cure, eto 12 dnt, beta 3,30. Rekli mi da je to negativno jer treba biti iznad 5. Do sad sam uvijek imala 0,00 pa sad niti ne znam kaj ovo točno znači. Dal da ponavljam betu u ponedjeljak ili ne? kaj sad da radim?

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Drage cure, eto 12 dnt, beta 3,30. Rekli mi da je to negativno jer treba biti iznad 5. Do sad sam uvijek imala 0,00 pa sad niti ne znam kaj ovo točno znači. Dal da ponavljam betu u ponedjeljak ili ne? kaj sad da radim?


Žao mi je.

----------


## M@tt

> Drage cure, eto 12 dnt, beta 3,30. Rekli mi da je to negativno jer treba biti iznad 5. Do sad sam uvijek imala 0,00 pa sad niti ne znam kaj ovo točno znači. Dal da ponavljam betu u ponedjeljak ili ne? kaj sad da radim?


Kiara žao mi je. Mi smo isto kod dr. L. nama je na 15 dnt bila beta 50 i na kraju isto ništa iz toga. Bude drugi put.... :Love:

----------


## Charlie

To bi mogli biti ostaci brevactida ako si ga primila u zadnjih 5-6 dana. Zao mi je  :Sad: 
Pitaj doktora treba li ponoviti. Jel ti jos jako rani dpt?

----------


## artisan

kiarad žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## jasna09

Evo drage samo da javim da sam danas vadila betu, umjesto da čekam do ponedjeljka. Beta je 84,5. Transfer je bio 29.11. Mislim da nije loše, u ponedjeljak ponovo na betu....

----------


## sara38

*Kiarad* žao mi je  :Love: .

*Jasna09* bit će to ok, sve sam ti već rekla, ljubim te  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## mare41

jasna09, sjajno!!!!!! Potpis se ostvaruje :Smile: , evo odmah ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za ponedjeljak!
kiarad, stvarno smo se nadali skupa s tobom, bit će slijedeći put!

----------


## eva133

*kiarad* žao mi je.
*jasna* čestitam.

----------


## Charlie

*jasna09* za 10dpt čini se vrlo lijepo, čestitam i ~~~~ za uredno duplanje!!!!

----------


## hallo

> Drage cure, eto 12 dnt, beta 3,30. Rekli mi da je to negativno jer treba biti iznad 5. Do sad sam uvijek imala 0,00 pa sad niti ne znam kaj ovo točno znači. Dal da ponavljam betu u ponedjeljak ili ne? kaj sad da radim?


žao mi je draga šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj.......

----------


## anddu

kiarad :Love: , jasna09 puno~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## geceta

Zao mi je,kiarad :Sad: 
Jasna,~~~~~~
7dnt-i dalje 37/37.3,bolne grudi,a od danas i manjak apetita,mucnina i evo probija se glavobolja.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jasna pa to je super

----------


## nina977

> Evo drage samo da javim da sam danas vadila betu, umjesto da čekam do ponedjeljka. Beta je 84,5. Transfer je bio 29.11. Mislim da nije loše, u ponedjeljak ponovo na betu....


jasna09, odlično!!! Držim fige za dalje!
Jesi imala dugi ili kratki protokol?

----------


## jasna09

> jasna09, odlično!!! Držim fige za dalje!
> Jesi imala dugi ili kratki protokol?


Bila sam dva ciklusa na kontracepciji, a nakon toga od drugog dana na Gonalima. Od 5 dana Cetrotide. Stvarno neznam jel to dugi ili kratki protokol.

----------


## ježić

> Drage cure, eto 12 dnt, beta 3,30. Rekli mi da je to negativno jer treba biti iznad 5. Do sad sam uvijek imala 0,00 pa sad niti ne znam kaj ovo točno znači. Dal da ponavljam betu u ponedjeljak ili ne? kaj sad da radim?


Žao mi je kiarad, zaista. Betu ne trebaš ponavljati, kao što su ti i rekli, sve ispod 5 ne računa se kao pozitivna. Skupljaj snagu za idući postupak! Sretno!

----------


## ježić

> Evo drage samo da javim da sam danas vadila betu, umjesto da čekam do ponedjeljka. Beta je 84,5. Transfer je bio 29.11. Mislim da nije loše, u ponedjeljak ponovo na betu....


Super! Čestitam i evo odmah vibram za ponedjeljak za lijepo duplanje! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiarad

Hvala svima na savjetima. mislim da sam isplakala svoje.
Jasna, cestitam. tIKICA DRZIM FIGE ZA PONEDJELJAK.

----------


## mirna26

> Nisi baš u pravu da ranije nije sigurno jer upute nekih klinika su 12. dan od transfera s tim da je transfer 0 dan. Ja sam imala transfere 2., 3. i 4. dan i uvijek - beta za 12 dana!


pa možeš ti vadit i 10dnt ako si baš toliko uporna ali nije sigurno jer ako je mala beta onda se samo sekiraš a zašto bi si to moilm te priuštila..koja je razlika da pričekaš malo?kaj baš tolko gori pod petama?

----------


## renna

evo meni je bio 3 dan transfer u MB i danas 11dnt beta mi je čista 0, imam li se čemu nadat , reklli su mi da vadim 13.12??
 :Sad:

----------


## renna

> Evo drage samo da javim da sam danas vadila betu, umjesto da čekam do ponedjeljka. Beta je 84,5. Transfer je bio 29.11. Mislim da nije loše, u ponedjeljak ponovo na betu....


jasna draga čestitam ti, ipaak smo mi u istu kliniku išle, al eto nekom je moralo i neuspjeti, drzi se i sretno!

----------


## mirna26

> evo meni je bio 3 dan transfer u MB i danas 11dnt beta mi je čista 0, imam li se čemu nadat , reklli su mi da vadim 13.12??


teška srca ti ovo govorim renna draga...čista nula je ipak nula...mislim da nema neke veze vaditi više..ti stavljaj utriće,zaista čovjek nikad ne može znati...ali šanse su jako male...ja bih na tvom mjestu izvadila još u pon i to je to.čisto da si potvrdim i da kao poslušaš doktora. :Love: ....biti ce bolje drugi put..vjeruj u to..svi dočekaju svoje vrijeme...ne treba na to loše gledati iako je znam jako teško u ovom trenutku...pusa

----------


## mirna26

> Evo drage samo da javim da sam danas vadila betu, umjesto da čekam do ponedjeljka. Beta je 84,5. Transfer je bio 29.11. Mislim da nije loše, u ponedjeljak ponovo na betu....


ako je to 10dnt...to je super...~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

kiarad, baš sam neugodno iznenađena, više sam se bojala da se kod tebe sva tri ne uhvate, a sad ovo. Žao mi je  :Sad: 
renna, na žalost ne vrijedi ponavljati betu  :Love: 
Brojim 9-ti dnt. I kod mene se probija glavobolja iako nisam tip za glavobolje, izgleda da je od posla i vremena. Temperatura vise nije stalno 37 i više, sada prije uzimanja utrića bude ispod 37, juče 36,5, taman pad prije M koju bi danas da ne uzimam utriće trebala dobiti. Nervoza kao pravi PMS, bolova ja nikada nemam, samo nešto sitno kao najava M, za sada toga nema, bilo je malčice prije mislim dva dana. Sve u svemu sve više sam za to da betu uopće ne vadim jer imam brdo testova koje mogu radti od 12-tog do 14-tog dana.
jasna09 lijepe li bete  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

Tiki_a, drzimo fige. Nadam se boljem ishodu od mojeg. meni jos uvijek nije jasno kak nije uspjelo uz sve one bolove. pusa....

----------


## skandy

*tiki _a*, M ti inače kasni pod  utrogestanima?

----------


## anddu

Meni danas 10. dnt, i ne znam što bih rekla ili mislila. Ovaj put sam najoptimističnija, ali... 
Od 7dnt (.)(.) počele lagano boluckati ali na dodir (naravno jer ih ja mrcvarim stiskanjem :Laughing: ) što mi se na klomifenima nikad nije dogodilo, pa ni u normalnom ciklusu - ili bole odmah nakon ovulacije, ili ne bole uopće. Već dva dana pms bolovi, koji su meni uvijek najava menge po nekoliko dana ranije, ali recimo jučer su mi se javili samo u popodnevnim satima, a tu su bili i bolovi leđa. Jutros nema pms-a. Odolila sam jutros napasti koja me ulovila za kupiti test. Čekam betu u pon. (ako dođem do uputnice, jucer dr. nije radio pa sam poljubila vrata  :Grin: )

----------


## alma_itd

> Meni danas 10. dnt, i ne znam što bih rekla ili mislila. Ovaj put sam najoptimističnija, ali... 
> Od 7dnt (.)(.) počele lagano boluckati ali na dodir (naravno jer ih ja mrcvarim stiskanjem) što mi se na klomifenima nikad nije dogodilo, pa ni u normalnom ciklusu - ili bole odmah nakon ovulacije, ili ne bole uopće. Već dva dana pms bolovi, koji su meni uvijek najava menge po nekoliko dana ranije, ali recimo jučer su mi se javili samo u popodnevnim satima, a tu su bili i bolovi leđa. Jutros nema pms-a. Odolila sam jutros napasti koja me ulovila za kupiti test. Čekam betu u pon. (ako dođem do uputnice, jucer dr. nije radio pa sam poljubila vrata )


Meni to sve lijepo zvuci :Grin:  Nije daleko ponedjeljak,pa ces vjerovatno izdrzati do bete(ja sam radila test 10dnt :Wink:  ,bio je pozitivan.Sretno u ponedjeljak.

----------


## karlita

> Meni danas 10. dnt, i ne znam što bih rekla ili mislila. Ovaj put sam najoptimističnija, ali... 
> Od 7dnt (.)(.) počele lagano boluckati ali na dodir (naravno jer ih ja mrcvarim stiskanjem) što mi se na klomifenima nikad nije dogodilo, pa ni u normalnom ciklusu - ili bole odmah nakon ovulacije, ili ne bole uopće. Već dva dana pms bolovi, koji su meni uvijek najava menge po nekoliko dana ranije, ali recimo jučer su mi se javili samo u popodnevnim satima, a tu su bili i bolovi leđa. Jutros nema pms-a. Odolila sam jutros napasti koja me ulovila za kupiti test. Čekam betu u pon. (ako dođem do uputnice, jucer dr. nije radio pa sam poljubila vrata )


napravi test meni je 10dnt pokazao plusiiić :Smile:

----------


## mirna26

curke..puno ~~~~~~~~~za lijepe beturine......želim vam svu sreću........puse

----------


## anddu

Nemam test doma i moram priznati da me ga je strah raditi, užasavam se onog minusa. Čekam betu s njom sam ziher, ako do tad ne procurim (uvijek mi se to usprkos utrićima dogodi)

----------


## renna

jel ko zna koliko otprilike M kasni pod utrićima??, jučer sam trebala dobit ,još nisam i ako do utorka ću stavljat utrogestane i ponovit betu da javim u MB, znači li to da neću dobit dok ih stavljam ili???

----------


## mare41

renna, neko ne procuri pod utrićima, nego 3-5 dana od zadnjeg, a neko pak procuri, vidjet ćeš kako ćeš ti reagirati.

----------


## ježić

> jel ko zna koliko otprilike M kasni pod utrićima??, jučer sam trebala dobit ,još nisam i ako do utorka ću stavljat utrogestane i ponovit betu da javim u MB, znači li to da neću dobit dok ih stavljam ili???


To je relativno. Nekima dođe i pod utrićima, tj. niti ne dočekaju betu, a nekima par dana nakon prestanka. Meni je uvijek došla oko 3-4 dana nakon zadnjeg utrogestana.

----------


## Snekica

A baš ste se uskladile! Mrak!  :Smile:  Ja sam uvijek procurila preko njih

----------


## tiki_a

I kod mene kao kod većine, par dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića. M mi je obično 24-ti dan, a kod neuspjelog postupka 29-ti dan.
anddu puno se nadam da će ti biti lijepa beta!

----------


## tiki_a

tikica78 kako je, čeka se ponedjeljak?

----------


## kiarad

tiki, i ja sam tikicu pitala kak je, ali se ne javlja, cudno ...tikica, javi se...jesi dobro?
a ti tiki kak se ti osjecas? 13.12. ha?

----------


## tiki_a

Ah, nervozno, tipična PMS nervoza. Testić 13-tog, ne nadam se puno....

----------


## kiarad

nisam bas osoba koja je pod nekim optimizmom nakon jucer, ali drzim ti fige i svakako javi.

----------


## anddu

> I kod mene kao kod većine, par dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrića. M mi je obično 24-ti dan, a kod neuspjelog postupka 29-ti dan.
> anddu puno se nadam da će ti biti lijepa beta!


Ma cisto sumnjam. Mislim da me drma pravi pms. Navijam za tvoj testic!!!!

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Išla sam danas po uputnicu za prvi ultrazvuk i moja ginekologica predložila da me pogleda na uz.
> Vide se 2 žv. Srce još nije mogla vidjeti jer je rano. Za sada su blizančići.



Bravo, Eva!!! I ja sam slutila da bi mogli biti twinsići!

----------


## tiki_a

Brojim 10-ti dnt. Kako vrijeme leti... Kod mene sve mirno. S temperaturom se ne mogu pohvaliti. Obično već 10-ti dan radim test, ovaj puta mi se nije dalo.

----------


## tikica78

Hej cure moje..ma bila sam u nekoj gužvi ..Karad tako mi je zao ali samo naprijed uspjet ćeš.. Ja sam vam cure moje u petak 11dpt prije tusiranja navečer došla u napast i napravila test (navečer u 22h) i otišla se tusirati kad sam izašla iz tusa
Imala sam sta vidjeti plus! Onda sam jučer 12dpt napravila još 5testova tijekom dana i svi imaju + napravila sam i jedan jutros+. Sutra je beta..al ja još nekako bojim se veseliti...

----------


## acitam

> Hej cure moje..ma bila sam u nekoj gužvi ..Karad tako mi je zao ali samo naprijed uspjet ćeš.. Ja sam vam cure moje u petak 11dpt prije tusiranja navečer došla u napast i napravila test (navečer u 22h) i otišla se tusirati kad sam izašla iz tusa
> Imala sam sta vidjeti plus! Onda sam jučer 12dpt napravila još 5testova tijekom dana i svi imaju + napravila sam i jedan jutros+. Sutra je beta..al ja još nekako bojim se veseliti...


Draga Tikica, čestitam! Možeš li mi samo reći da li si bila na stimlaciji ili polustimlaciji kod dr. L? I da li si primala one tri inekcije nakon ET? Zanima me jer gruntam kada bi najranije mogla raditi test,odnosno koliko dana nakon zadnje inekcije? Još jednom, čestitke!

----------


## tikica78

Bila sam na polustimulirajucem, i zadnji brevactid sam primila u ponedjeljak..ja sam napravila test5 dana nakon inekcije, al još me strah da nije plus od nje..

----------


## acitam

> Bila sam na polustimulirajucem, i zadnji brevactid sam primila u ponedjeljak..ja sam napravila test5 dana nakon inekcije, al još me strah da nije plus od nje..


Ne vjerujem, ne bi svi testovi od reda pokazali plusić! I ja ću probati 5. dan nakon zadnje inekcije. Sretno!

----------


## tikica78

Sretno i tebi, ja se sad samo molim da beta bude dobra..ipak je ona vjerodostojnija

----------


## eva133

*tikica* čestitam. Ne moraš se brinuti trudna si sigurno. Ja sam napravila 6 testova do bete i svi su bili pozitivni. I imala sam ogromnu betu. Sutra će tvoja beta biti lijepa brojka.

----------


## geceta

9.dan-temperatura i dalje(cijeli dan),bolne grudi,mucnina od sinoc i rado bih popila kavu ali bljak.necu radit test sutra,strah me.Strah me ovaj tj i betu ic vadit.

----------


## tiki_a

tikica, braaavo, toliko plusića, mora biti dobro! Čekamo betu!
geceta gada ćeš raditi betu, srijeda ili?

----------


## M@tt

Tikica čestitke.  :Smile:  

Opačić kod Stankovića upravo. Bit če riječi o zakonu....

----------


## geceta

Tiki a,ne znam ni sama.Mislila sam cekati do 19. Kak je dr rekla ali mislim sad da vise necu izdurat :Sad:  svaki simptom gledam,previse sam pocela gajit nadu tako da se stvarno bojim

----------


## kiarad

I ja gledam. samo da cim prije izlasaju taj zakon, jer ovo boli., 
Nego ima li netko da nakon sto je beta bila ngativna ima jake bolove kao kad ima vjesticu? ja vise ne znam sto da radim koliko me boli. proslo dva dana kako ne stavljam utrice.

----------


## M@tt

Ipak nije Stanković ništa pitao. Šteta....

----------


## M@tt

Malo off-a. 

Ljudi nestao mi potpis. Pod postavkama ga vidim i spremim ga, ali eto nije vidljiv. Zna možda netko u čemu je problem? hvala

edit: A evo ga natrag.  :Embarassed:

----------


## ježić

> I ja gledam. samo da cim prije izlasaju taj zakon, jer ovo boli., 
> Nego ima li netko da nakon sto je beta bila ngativna ima jake bolove kao kad ima vjesticu? ja vise ne znam sto da radim koliko me boli. proslo dva dana kako ne stavljam utrice.


Vjerojatno ti se menstruacija bliži. Meni je svaka poslije bete krenula žešće nego inače. A još uvijek postoji i ona moja teorija o mogućoj hiperstimulaciji...

----------


## hallo

> Išla sam danas po uputnicu za prvi ultrazvuk i moja ginekologica predložila da me pogleda na uz.
> Vide se 2 žv. Srce još nije mogla vidjeti jer je rano. Za sada su blizančići.


super eva,,vidim da si 13.12 na pregledu,,meni je rekao 14.12,,

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Jutros, 12.12., 12. dan od ET, sam vadila krv i evo već dobila nalaz.
Na žalost, nije uspjelo.
Nalaz: 2,9 IU/L.
A što se može ... šteta ...
Javila sam Mariboru i pitala ih kako je prošlo zamrzavanje onog jednog preostalog zametka i kada mi preporučuju da dođem na sljedeći transfer.

----------


## anddu

Nikolina :Love: , a za smrzlića šaljem puno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.
Evo i ja danas vadila krv - 12. 12. 12. dan 12-staničnog embrija, čekamo 13 sati za nalaz (ali imam osjećaj da ću procuriti svaku sekundu). Za ostale današnje čekalice bete brdo ~~~~~~~~

----------


## Charlie

> Ne vjerujem, ne bi svi testovi od reda pokazali plusić! I ja ću probati 5. dan nakon zadnje inekcije. Sretno!


Cure meni je 7. dan od Brevactida testic bio pozitivan, blago, a drugi dan beta 2. Budite oprezne s testiranjem ako ste primale Brevactid...ja bih svakako cekala 7-8 dana. 
Tikice od srca ti zelim da je to to i da se crtica iz dana u dan pojacava!

----------


## Charlie

Nikolina zao mi je, navijam za smrzlica!

----------


## pirica

da se i ja malo javim sa svojim (ne)simptomima
dakle danas je 6dnt, u noći 3-4dnt nije bila bol nego više kao da mi sve gori u području maternice, bole me jajnici i pms bolovi, a jučer sam se skoro zbljuvala od pogleda na wc u bircu (dva puta)

----------


## mare41

pirica, znam jednu trudnicu koja je opisala baš sve isto ko i ti, čekamo s tobom i ~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

Ja sam trudnaaaaaaaa........

----------


## anddu

sara38 :Very Happy:

----------


## artisan

sara38 čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## artisan

nikolina žao mi je

----------


## Konfuzija

Pozdrav, curke. Čitam vas, ali se do sada nisam javljala. Kod mene je ovako bilo do sada:

Transfer 5. dan 2 blastocite (ekspandirajuće, reče biologica). Nakon toga, malo povećane i bolne grudi, ali to se povuklo 6. - 7. dnt. Piknjica na gaćicama 3. dnt, da ne zaboravim. Lagana vrtoglavica cijelo vrijeme, ali to pripisujem pretežnom boravku u zatvorenom. Danas, 12. dnt smeđe na wc-papiru. Stavila utrogestane i ležim.

Doktor rekao vaditi betu 14. dnt. Što da radim?

----------


## pirica

*Sara* čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
*Konfuzija* možeš već danas vadit betu

----------


## tigrical

> Ja sam trudnaaaaaaaa........


Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

Moram i tu malo pohopsati za Saru :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

Pirice, najradije bih išla, ali ne znam je li mi bolje mirovati...

----------


## pirica

> Pirice, najradije bih išla, ali ne znam je li mi bolje mirovati...


ako imaš negdje blizu odi
ili test napravi

----------


## Konfuzija

> ako imaš negdje blizu odi
> ili test napravi


Pirice, ljubim te posred čela!
Pišnula test, pa što bude... Kad tamo dvije crte!  :Very Happy:  Ne mogu vjerovati, gledam ga svako malo i mislim da sanjam.

Sestra kaže mirovati i piti utriće, a sutra na betu.

Ah.  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Kad smo kod toga,Pirice,jesi li kad vadila u analizalabu?vidim da si iz Sesveta pa zato.tnx!
Bravo,Sara!

----------


## pirica

> Pirice, ljubim te posred čela!
> Pišnula test, pa što bude... Kad tamo dvije crte!  Ne mogu vjerovati, gledam ga svako malo i mislim da sanjam.
> 
> Sestra kaže mirovati i piti utriće, a sutra na betu.
> 
> Ah.


bravo čestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

> bravo čestitam


Hvala, mila, još jednom te ljubim!  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja sam trudnaaaaaaaa........


Jao koje lijepe vijesti
Nek te je onaj golub pokakao da je bar i mene :Laughing:  sad ću malo češće šetat Korzom

----------


## pirica

> Kad smo kod toga,Pirice,jesi li kad vadila u analizalabu?vidim da si iz Sesveta pa zato.tnx!
> Bravo,Sara!


nisam al tamo idem u petak

----------


## mare41

Konfuzija, čestitam!!!

----------


## geceta

Hhh :Smile: i ja sam namjeravala tamo u petak!Ako se odvazim.Danas mi je 10dnt,placljiv,mucan opet.
Konfuzija,cestitam!!!

----------


## pirica

> Hhhi ja sam namjeravala tamo u petak!Ako se odvazim.Danas mi je 10dnt,placljiv,mucan opet.
> Konfuzija,cestitam!!!


ja sam im u 7:00 na vratima

----------


## sara38

*Nikolina* žao mi je  :Love: .
*Konfuzija* čestitam  :Zaljubljen: , za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## sara38

*Jasna09* di si? Ajde za naš jedanaesti..... :Zaljubljen: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## ivica_k

> Ja sam trudnaaaaaaaa........


naježila sam se...jaaaako mi je drago!
beta je savršena :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

bok cure moja beta je 496..
 :Smile: 
čestitam Konfuzija i Sara!!

----------


## jasna09

> *Jasna09* di si? Ajde za naš jedanaesti.....
> Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


Evo i mene, moja beta je 585,9. Naš jedanaesti je dobitni.

Draga, čestitam ti od  :Heart: !

----------


## karlita

> bok cure moja beta je 496..
> 
> čestitam Konfuzija i Sara!!


pa onda da se i ja pohvalim  moja beta je 530 :Very Happy:  jeeeeeeeee
čestitke svim curama

----------


## đurđa76

čestitam svima na testićima i lijepim betama

----------


## anddu

Ajme koje dobre vijesti, bravo cure :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

ajme super koliko nas je uspjelo!!! samo da nam se svima lijepo i udupla...

----------


## lasta

Ajme kako PREKRASAN DAN :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

*Jasna09*, *Tikica78*, *Karlita* cure bravooooooo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !

----------


## artisan

bravo cure, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , neka se lijepo uduplaju~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## venddy

koliko beta, čestitam cure od srca i naka vas što više nastavi ovaj dobar niz u zadnjih mjesec dana :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

Tikica i ostale nove trudnice i ja vam cestitam. Smrc, ocito da samo meni onda nije uspjelo. Pricekajte jos malo stizem i ja...kak kaze tikica, moram uspjeti!!!! 
Jel L. bio sretan? Drzim fige za duplanje...

----------


## anddu

kiarad nisi sama  :Love: , ni meni nije uspjelo, beta 0

----------


## M@tt

Ajme koliko novih trudnica. Čestitam svima od srca.

anddu  :Love:

----------


## ježić

Koliko lijepih vijesti! Čestitam svima od srca!!!

anddu i kiarad, :Love:

----------


## kiarad

anddu, joj sorry. promaklo mi da ti nisi. mi cemo u drugoj rundi, jel tako, I mi i Matt.e da znate, sljedeci put nas troje...

----------


## Snekica

Saraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa čestitam!!! Bravo!!!
Svim drugim curama čestitke na lijepim betama, sretno dalje!!!

----------


## tlukaci5

svim novim trudnicama čestitam :Klap: 
andu  :Love:

----------


## karlita

anddu žao mi je  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> anddu, joj sorry. promaklo mi da ti nisi. mi cemo u drugoj rundi, jel tako, I mi i Matt.e da znate, sljedeci put nas troje...


Potpisujem, 2012. je naša godina!

----------


## mirna26

> Ajme kako PREKRASAN DAN


POTPISUJEM!!!
Bravo bravo bravo

----------


## frka

ajme, koliko beta!!!! bravo, cure!!!

tuznicama veliki hug...

----------


## linalena

kako volim dan kada samo premještam imena gore :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

sutra tiki_a i konfuzija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara38

*Kiarad*, *Anddu*  :Love:   :Love: .

----------


## tikica78

sretno onda tiki_a i Nikolina za sutra!!

----------


## alma_itd

Nisam bas pratila ali vidim da ima puno novih trudnica :Very Happy:  Svima saljem cestitke i zelim pravilno duplanje bete,vesele UZ preglede,da ugledaju kucajuca :Heart:  a svima koje ovaj mjesec nisu uspjele saljem veeeeeeliki  :Love:  i nadam se da ce im 2012 biti dobitna :Klap:

----------


## geceta

Piskit na test sutra ili ne,pitanje je sad

----------


## alma_itd

Ako ti je sutra 10dnt mozes komotno,ako ne mozes cekati betu....ja nisam mogla...lakse mi je bilo cekati one 3 minute da vidim + ili - nego 3 sata da mi jave betu

----------


## geceta

Sutra mi je 12dnt.a ne znam,toliko je vec bilo minusa na tim testovima da ih se jednostavno grozim.Mm i ja smo se dog u petak ic u laboratorij ali svaki mi dan sve teze pada.sad vec dva dana povremeno placem tek tak,bezveze,a i mucno mi je,valjda od nerviranja.bojim se nadati

----------


## Konfuzija

> Sutra mi je 12dnt.a ne znam,toliko je vec bilo minusa na tim testovima da ih se jednostavno grozim.Mm i ja smo se dog u petak ic u laboratorij ali svaki mi dan sve teze pada.sad vec dva dana povremeno placem tek tak,bezveze,a i mucno mi je,valjda od nerviranja.bojim se nadati



Uvijek je bolje znati istinu. Ali testovi su zaista vrag. Ja sam piškila 9. dnt, a transfer je bio 5. dan. Apsolutno ništa, smjesta sam se ukomirala i bilo me strah piškiti opet, pogotov nakon što sam pročitala u Citovoj brošuri da su testovi urina pouzdani tek 25. dan nakon ovulacije. I ne bih ga ni napravila opet da nije krenulo curiti. Strpi se do sutra pa ćeš dobiti definitivan razgovor, a sad se pokušaj opustiti. Radi nešto što te veseli i nastoj ne razmišljati previše o svemu. Iako znam da je to teško.

Inače, moja beta je 793 i trebam ponoviti prekosutra. Hvala svima na čestitkama i neka vam se svima upecaju bebači što prije.  :Love:

----------


## Konfuzija

Htjedoh reći, strpi se do petka.  :Smile:

----------


## Konfuzija

I odgovor, a ne razgovor. Totalno sam nesuvisla. :Smile:

----------


## geceta

:Smile:  skuzila sam sto hoces reci osim ovo da ne bi ponovila test da nije krenulo curiti. Morala bih se necim zabaviti ali ne uspijeva mi misliti na ista drugo. I ja mislim da je bolje cekati petak,hvala ti!

----------


## Snekica

> I odgovor, a ne razgovor. Totalno sam nesuvisla.


slatki trudnički simptomi...  :Smile:  Čestitam!

----------


## Konfuzija

> skuzila sam sto hoces reci osim ovo da ne bi ponovila test da nije krenulo curiti. Morala bih se necim zabaviti ali ne uspijeva mi misliti na ista drugo. I ja mislim da je bolje cekati petak,hvala ti!


Krenulo mi smeđe od utrića, pa sam se prestrašila.

Znam, teško je... Ali svi smo svjesni da možemo i uspjeti i ne uspjeti, i da toliko malo zapravo ovisi o nama. Budi dobra prema sebi.

----------


## geceta

Hvala ti,Konfuzija :Smile:  lijepe rijeci,morala bih ih stalno imat na umu a ne samo sada. Vibrice za petak!

----------


## karlita

15 dnt beta 1560 :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

evo da javim i ovdje moja druga beta 1312  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

Čestitke cure!! Uživajte...  :Smile:

----------


## nety

Curke s veeelikim betama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara38

Ja se s mojom jučerašnjom drugom betom u potpisu ne mogu baš pohvaliti, ali ću vjerovati da će sve biti ok dok god ona raste. Utješile su me moje forumašice  :Kiss:  i proguglali smo da je betama iznad 1200 očekivano vrijeme duplanja 72-96 sati.

----------


## tikica78

hej sara ma biti će to sve dobro, prevelika je beta da tako skoči kako bi ti voljela..

----------


## pirica

14dpo 9dnt test negativan

----------


## Incika

> 14dpo 9dnt test negativan


Zao mi je,nadajmo se da je krivo pokazao....sve je moguće...   :Sad:

----------


## alma_itd

I ja mislim da je prerano.Mozda sutra ili prekosutra da uradis.Ja sam uvijek radila test 10-11dnt,nekada su bile blastice a nekad osmostanicni embrij.

----------


## pirica

> I ja mislim da je prerano.Mozda sutra ili prekosutra da uradis.Ja sam uvijek radila test 10-11dnt,nekada su bile blastice a nekad osmostanicni embrij.


2 morule i blastice mislim da nije rano

----------


## renna

cure moje , svima velike čestitke i velike bete želim, svi idemo naprijed i nedamo da nas nešto spriječava....

držte se svi koji jeste, a mi koji nismo samo nebo nek nam bude granica  :Smile: 
puse svima i sretna sam zbog vas!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Pirice draga a da ti još malo sačekaš sa testom...ja ću ipak zavibrati i da je test pogrešno pokazao. 
Meni je danas drugi dan od transfera,imala sam srednju hiperstimulaciju,još boli ali gura se polako. 
još jednom čestitke našim trudnicama !

----------


## lasta

> 14dpo 9dnt test negativan


ja 10-ti dan dviju blasica  test negativan a sada u 19 tt

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nek ti bude kao meni

----------


## pirica

> ja 10-ti dan dviju blasica  test negativan a sada u 19 tt
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> nek ti bude kao meni


volila bi se nadat ali...

----------


## lasta

Ma razumjem te potpuno..ali mi ćemo se nadati i vibrati  :Kiss:

----------


## venddy

sara38 puno puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta sutra turbo skoči i umiri te
pirice navijam da je bilo prerano za test~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Konfuzija

*Pirice*, ni meni se 9. dnt nije vidjelo na testu, a imala sam dvije blastice.

Današnja beta mi je 2100 i nešto, bogme se skoro utrostručilo od prije dva dana.

----------


## pirica

*Konfuzija* rado bi se ja nadala ali... malo sam dugo u ovome i test me nikad nije zaribao  :Sad:

----------


## Konfuzija

> *Konfuzija* rado bi se ja nadala ali... malo sam dugo u ovome i test me nikad nije zaribao


Nadam se da ovoga puta je.

----------


## kiarad

Hej Matt, kak ste? zvala sam doca i kaze javiti se sa prvim danom sljedece men. pa me valjda bude gledao i stavio u postimul. to je moje misljenje. tak je mislim bila i tikica a sad ti se ja idem odmarat, napit i za Bozic i za Novu Godinu a za mjesec dana kad mi bude rodendan, nadat cu se samo najboljem. od srca to i vama zelim.Tikica, kak si?

----------


## M@tt

> Hej Matt, kak ste? zvala sam doca i kaze javiti se sa prvim danom sljedece men. pa me valjda bude gledao i stavio u postimul. to je moje misljenje. tak je mislim bila i tikica a sad ti se ja idem odmarat, napit i za Bozic i za Novu Godinu a za mjesec dana kad mi bude rodendan, nadat cu se samo najboljem. od srca to i vama zelim.Tikica, kak si?


Bok kiarad, mi ga sutra zovemo pa ti javim što je rekao. Idemo kod njega sljedeći tjedan. Evo po trakicama draga ili ovaj ciklus nema ovulacije ili joj kasni. Pratiti čemo još tri četiri dana da vidimo šta če se desiti... Dobar ti je plan.  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Matt, javi kaj je rekao obavezno. i daj probajte onaj drugi kalendarcek. Po meni njoj kasni ovulacija. Ocekuje negdje 18 dan....nije da se pravim pametna ali...

----------


## pirica

beta 1,2 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sonja29

> beta 1,2


 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

Pirica, žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## dorina199

> beta 1,2


Žao mi je :Love:

----------


## anddu

pirica :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## sara38

*Pirica*  :Love: .

----------


## eva133

> beta 1,2


A joj, žao mi je.

----------


## geceta

> beta 1,2


 i moja;( u analizalabu

----------


## Konfuzija

Jao, jao... Puse i zagrljaj *geceti* i *pirici*. Ne znam što bih rekla. Keep your eyes on the prize, kako Ameri kažu. A ponekad se treba i dobro isplakati. 'Bemu..  :Sad:

----------


## Alcantra

pirice, geceta žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## mirna26

> Ja se s mojom jučerašnjom drugom betom u potpisu ne mogu baš pohvaliti, ali ću vjerovati da će sve biti ok dok god ona raste. Utješile su me moje forumašice  i proguglali smo da je betama iznad 1200 očekivano vrijeme duplanja 72-96 sati.



meni to izgleda kao da su bile dvije u početku,a od nedavno se nastavila samo jedna beba razvijati.tako se čini,a to sam bog zna kaj je.možda su svejedno dvije....s možda je oduvijek jedna....vibram za najbolji mogući ishod...ne treba razbijato glavu...budimo sretni sada..to je sve :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pirica

> i moja;( u analizalabu


do je do laba izgleda  :Smile: ))))

----------


## geceta

Tamo si bila ipak?pa cudno mi je da su bas iste isti dan u istom labu,tebi nije?meni su jos diktirali na telefon jer su mi poslali prvo prazan nalaz

----------


## pirica

> Tamo si bila ipak?pa cudno mi je da su bas iste isti dan u istom labu,tebi nije?meni su jos diktirali na telefon jer su mi poslali prvo prazan nalaz


a da tamo sam ipak bila i idem s tim nalazom na vv u pon hoću s dr osobno porazgovarat a ne preko tel

----------


## sara38

> meni to izgleda kao da su bile dvije u početku,a od nedavno se nastavila samo jedna beba razvijati.tako se čini,a to sam bog zna kaj je.možda su svejedno dvije....s možda je oduvijek jedna....vibram za najbolji mogući ishod...ne treba razbijato glavu...budimo sretni sada..to je sve


Nekad davno na takmičenjima iz matematike da su mi dali zadatak da izračunam rast moje bete, ne bih ga znala riješiti. ß=6750.

----------


## mare41

sara, draga, čestitkeeeeeeeee!!!!!
tantolina, čestitam!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

> sara, draga, čestitkeeeeeeeee!!!!!
> tantolina, čestitam!!!!


X

----------


## venddy

sara čestitam, baš mi je drago da je tako velika brojka da te umiri

----------


## mirna26

jeeeeeee...sara38...malo te zezaju tvoji igrači,ha?zezaju te zezaju...hehe.....znaš kaj još ovisi...sati u koliko si vadila..ako nisi vadila u isto vrijeme onda je to najvjerojantije razlog....nekima beta zna jako porasti u samo par sati..

----------


## sara38

> jeeeeeee...sara38...malo te zezaju tvoji igrači,ha?zezaju te zezaju...hehe.....znaš kaj još ovisi...sati u koliko si vadila..ako nisi vadila u isto vrijeme onda je to najvjerojantije razlog....nekima beta zna jako porasti u samo par sati..


Prva dva vađenja rano ujutro, a danas oko13h.

----------


## mirna26

ma to je više nego dobro..to je priroda nije matematika....ovo meni izgleda savršeno....meni je drugabeta bila 4500

----------


## M@tt

Sara čestitam!!  :Smile: 

Pirica i Geceta   :Love:

----------


## Charlie

*Sara* mislim da nema razloga za brigu, ovo je krasna beta. Možda je stvarno jedan odustao pa je zato bio manji porast 1. na 2. beta, a sad se preostali zahuktao...nagađam, pravi odgovor dobit ćeš na UZ, ali ovo je stvarno lijepa brojka i već bi se na UZ trebalo nešto vidjeti. Kad ideš?

----------


## kiarad

Sara, cestitam. drzim fige. Pirica i Geceta, zao mi je. ali nas je troje i idemo dalje u pobjede. Moramo vjerovat da ce nam doci ta sreca. ja vjerujem! ne odustajem. Rekla je tikica prije nego sto je ostala trudna, ovaj put moram uspjeti i bila je nekako mirna.

----------


## Smarta

curke, pogledajet potpis od Inesz kako je beta rasla....... sve je moguće. ne se predati prije vremena!
sretno svima

----------


## Inesz

:Smile:  da, sve je moguće, nadanje u sretan ishod neka bude zadnje od čega ćemo u životu odustati.
Svakoj od nas koje smo u očekivanjima i preplavljenje brojnim nadanjima i strahovima, želim mir i osobni osjećaj radosti i uspjeha.
Vrijednosti bete iz mojeg potpisa bile su takve jer je cijela polovica gestacijske vrećice bila zarobljena starim organiziranim hematomom (dimenzija 32x18x12mm). Radi toga hematoma, beta koju su stvarale stanice trofoblasta gestacijske vrećice nije mogla prelaziti u moj krvotok i nije se mogla u njemu ispravno detektirati pretragom-zato smo imali  male vrijednosti i neujednačen rast bete.
Sve drugo bilo je na pregledima u redu, a hematom se je uz mirovanje nakon nekoliko tjedana resorbirao (nikad nisam krvarila). 
Ovakvu stuaciju liječnici rijetko vide, ali je moguća.
 :Smile:  
Zato, podignimo se bez obzira koliko nam ponekad bilo teško i koračajmo prema svome cilju.  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

HvalA,drage ali ja sam vec pala.Bila sam sigurna u uspjeh i rezultat me dotukao :Sad:  znam da je sansa bila mala ali ja se jednostavno nisam pripremila na neuspjeh. Od sinoc imam i smeckasto na gacicama ali jos nikako procurit.

----------


## tiki_a

geceta,pirica jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## Smarta

sad sam i ja išla napraviti test- danas mi je 8dnt i negativan je, ali se ja ipak nekeko nadam da bu to bilo ok. Ne mogu ne nadati se

----------


## kiarad

> HvalA,drage ali ja sam vec pala.Bila sam sigurna u uspjeh i rezultat me dotukao znam da je sansa bila mala ali ja se jednostavno nisam pripremila na neuspjeh. Od sinoc imam i smeckasto na gacicama ali jos nikako procurit.


Draga Geceta, ne znam sto pametno reci osim da tocno znam kako se osjecas jer ja brojim 7 dan od bete 3.3, i neopisive boli sto psihicke sto fizicke. tesko je to. Ali nekak dan za danom...bude lakse.

----------


## acitam

Drage cure, mislite li da bi sura mogla ići vaditi betu obzirom da će mi to biti 12dnt, a ujedno 4 dan nakon primljenog Brevacida? Naime, sada sam ga prvi puta koristila pa nisam sigurna da li će biti rano? Naime, nemam ama baš nikakvih simptoma, i već mi je dosta utrogestana i estrofema... i ruku na srce, mslim da ni ovaj 13. put neće biti uspješn...

----------


## acitam

I još nešto... da li bi sutra odmah mogla uz betu tražiti i vrijednosti štitnjače (TSH, T3, T4) - da jednim udarcem ubijem par muha? Nisam sigurna da li na njih utječu svi ovi hormoni koje sam primala...

----------


## kitty

acitam, mislim da ti je 4 dana nakon Brevactida ipak malo prerano za betu, pričekaj još 2 dana. i sretno!

----------


## acitam

Hvala, znači malo strpljenja...

----------


## kiarad

acitam, ja isto mislim da je prerano. bolje da vadis betu onda kada su ti rekli, a za hormone stitnjace ja ne bi vadila nego 2 mjeseca nakon stimulacije i to se vadi mislim 3 ili 5 dan. ciklusa...tako nekako...ocito ima razloga za to. Ako hoces moj savjet procitaj neku knjigu, npr. meni je puno u strpljivosti pomogla knjiga u zagrljaju svjetlosti.sretno

----------


## mare41

kiarad, samo mali ispravak tvog posta-hormoni štitnjače nisu ovisni o danima ciklusa.

----------


## kiarad

mare, nisam bila sigurna. tak sam i napisala....jer to sam davno vadila pa se ne sjecam. 

nego imam pitanje....nakon neuspjelog ivf-a i ocekivane m., kada obicno nastupi 2.m? ako netko zna puno bi mi znacilo, barem otprilike....jel istina da se ciklus produzi ili kak to ide?hvala

----------


## anddu

Mislim da to kiarad ovisi od žene do žene. Meni stiže kao i obično.

----------


## kiarad

anddu, hvala puno.

----------


## geceta

> Draga Geceta, ne znam sto pametno reci osim da tocno znam kako se osjecas jer ja brojim 7 dan od bete 3.3, i neopisive boli sto psihicke sto fizicke. tesko je to. Ali nekak dan za danom...bude lakse.


morat ce biti. Hvala ti, draga  :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

Meni je danas 2. dnt... Još barem 10 to go. Ovaj put sam odlučila da ću raditi, možda baš to što ću biti zaokupljena drugim stvarima bude dobitno?

----------


## mistic

Pozdrav!
Eto nakon dužeg vremena prijavljujem jučerašnji transfer jednog embrija i sada čekam 5.1. pa idemo vaditi betu!

----------


## kitty

evo cure i ja se prijavljujem ovdje, nadam se da me primate  :Grin: .

danas transfer jednog trodnevnog 8-staničnog embrija. sad kreće odbrojavanje... beta 3.1.

----------


## kiarad

Tikki, ja ti to bas ne preporucam ako imas stresan posao jer sam ja tako prije 2 tjedna i nije dobor zavrsilo, umjesto da sam mirovala jos sam dobila i hiper, tak da bolima nikad kraja. Bilo je prestrasno i na koncu nista. Ostani jos koji dan doma ako mozes. moj savjet.

----------


## kiarad

kitty, blago tebi. Ima nas ovdje i onih koji nemamo sta cekat osim novi ciklus i ponovne pobjede. zelim nam puno djecice u 2012.

----------


## tikki

Kiarad, ma nisam ni sama pametna kaj da napravim, sad baš ne mogu izostati s posla, ali sam na GO idući tjedan pa se nadam da ću se tada odmoriti. Ali pozitivno je da uz posao zaista ne stignem puno misliti o tome kako sporo prolazi vrijeme, i nekako se nadam da će to biti presudno-u pozitivnom smislu, naravno  :Smile: 

Iako su mi u Petrovoj uvijek prepisali mirovanje 2tj, u Posojni doktor kaže sve najnormalnije. Mislim da na kraju sve ovisi o malim borcima.

----------


## kitty

što se tiče mirovanja poslije transfera, ja ne planiram nikakvo specijalno mirovanje. tako sam i prošli put sve normalno radila pa je beta na 14dpt bila 238. poslije se nije pravilno duplala a na kraju je pala, ali to je već neka druga priča. ali očito da ne-mirovanje nije utjecalo na implantaciju.

----------


## nety

Ja sam u 12tt nakon transfera nisam uopce ono skroz mirovala Radila sma si po kuci pomalo nisam nista tesko vise sam se odmarala Recimo da mi je tempo bio 50% od uobicajnog Prvi dan nakon se dobro malo vise odmoriti ali ja sma odma od prvog dana malo po kuci hodala i skuhala rucak

----------


## tikki

Ja sam tako prošli puta, bila sam doma 10 dana nakon transfera i laganini... nije upalilo. Sad sam dva dana nakon transfera otšla na posao, većinom sjedim, jedino teže što dižem je laptop... a stres, trudim se ne stresirati.

Ali danas sam baš u badu, sanjala sam noćas da nam je na uzv doktor rekao da imamo dva srčeka, i kad sam se probdila sam tako tužna jer nekako se bojim da neće uspjeti. Znam da ne mogu znati... ali baš sam nekako tužna.

----------


## kitty

tikki, ne biti tužna, iš iš crne misli!

ja se trudim uopće ne razmišljati o postupku i iščekivanju, za sad mi dobro ide ali tek mi je 1dnt...

----------


## tikki

I meni je prva dva dana super išlo  :Smile:  ma imaš ti pravo, treba pustit da sve ide svojim tokom... Ja se tiješim da koliko god su mi ova dva tjedna teška za čekanje, da bude idućih 8 mjeseci samo još veće isčekivanje, pa bolje da se odmoh pripremim  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

hehe, baš tako. meni se nakon prošlog postupka u kojem sam imala horor nepravilno duplirajuće bete, ova dva tjedna blaženog neznanja čine divnim  :Grin: . samo hrabro!

----------


## vanessa

Drage moje samo da se nadovežem ja sam 3 puta bila u postupku ležala, odmarala, ništa ne radila bila na bolovanju sve do bete i ništa. Sada zadnji put mirovala samo 2 dana, nakon toga se vratila u normalnom životu i sada sam u 9 tjednu i mazim svoje dvije mrvice  :Very Happy:  ... Zadnji postupak bila kod Lučija najbolji je... Želim Vam svima sreću i da mazite svoje buše  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Evo i mene malo ovdje :Smile:  Do sada sam uvijek mirovala a sada sam stalno u pokretu,simptoma nikakvih osim što me štrecaju jajnici,bole ledja(kao i uvijek do sada) i nikad nisam gladna!Za 6 dana sam izmršala 3 kg. Još 8 dana je ostalo do bete ali nemam vremena razmišljati o tome,naveliko pripreme za Božić, u petak sam vjenčana kuma u crkvi i tak....Sretno svim čekalicama bete!

----------


## karlita

> Drage moje samo da se nadovežem ja sam 3 puta bila u postupku ležala, odmarala, ništa ne radila bila na bolovanju sve do bete i ništa. Sada zadnji put mirovala samo 2 dana, nakon toga se vratila u normalnom životu i sada sam u 9 tjednu i mazim svoje dvije mrvice  ... Zadnji postupak bila kod Lučija najbolji je... Želim Vam svima sreću i da mazite svoje buše


slažem se prvi put kad sam bila u postupku odmah drugi dan sam išla raditi jer je nalaz bio dosta loš (loše su se djelili ) :Smile: 
i nakon 9 mjeseci rodila sam... :Very Happy: 
sljedeći postupak mirovala sam i ništa-=0
a sad zadnji postupak primjenila sam isti recept i trudnaaaaa sam
ja ne kažem da ako netko ode raditi da je to bolje ,ali u mom slučaju da  :Smile: 
zato što puno manje razmišljam o rezultatu,puno manje preispitujem simptome ,a puno sam više preokupirana drugim stvarima...
jednostavno manji mi je stres na poslu nego onaj koji sama sebi napravim

----------


## tiki_a

Nikada baš nisam vjerovala u mirovanje poslije transfera, ali ipak bi me malčice kopkalo pa možda ipak prva tri dana...Sada nemam niti malo sumnje u to da mirovanje nema nikakve veze s uspjehom. Ako je zametak dobar bit će plus bez obzira na naš odlazak na posao, vožnju automobilom itd. itd.

----------


## mistic

uf, imam strašne bolove u trbuhu, malo prestanu, ali su uglavnom uvijek tu  :Sad:  trudim se mirovati što više, ali ovi bolovi mi ne daju mira....
Prošli put sam od prvog dana imala bolove....i nije dobro završilo...

----------


## mirna26

ma kakvo mirovanje...ja sam prva dva puta mirovala doslovce sam se zalijepila za krevet i niš...a sada treći put sam rekla ..e sada je dosta..tramakala se po busu u autu po svim mogućim rupetinama...hodala po stepenicama non stop gore dole...išla sve pješke..dizala više od 3 kg(iako to ne preporučujem), išla radit odmah drugi dan, a isti dan na dan transfera sam šetuckala lagano, nisam se keksala doduše i primio se moj miš :Wink: 
sretno!

----------


## geceta

drago mi je da bas sad puno pisete o tom mirovanju ili ne mirovanju i koliko i kako sto raditi jer si od neg bete prosli petak stalno predbacujem da sam ja nesto mogla drugacije :/ trebala sam ostat doma a ne 7. dan ici laganini raditi ( iako sam radila 3h ) i trebala sam ovo, nisam trebala ono 
znam da je sve individualno i da nisam kriva ali si ne mogu pomoci, srce i glavu nikak iskljucit

----------


## Sonja29

geceta nemoj se zamarat tim stvarima i nemaš što sebi prebacivati.Ja sam do sada svaki IVF preležala 14 dana pa ništa,zato sam sada preležala samo prvi dan. U ovih tjedan dana prešla sam nekih 800 km i nema te sile koja ćeme zadržati u krevetu.

----------


## tikki

Ma ja nekako mislim da doktori mirovanje preporučaju baš zbog toga da nema grižnje savjesti... što da sam mirovala? Ali ja sam ovaj put odlučila da jednostavno se ponašam kao da na transferu nisam bila. Transfer je bio u subotu, sa stola sam se ustala oko 15 sec nakon transfera i put za zg (iz postojne), u ponedjeljak sam išla na posao... Uletio je još i službeni put, pa 300tinjak km autom, spavanje u hotelu i onda nazad.

Doduše imam strah da opet nije uspjelo, ali mislim da ako ne uspije je problem u embrijima, ili im se ne sviđaju uvjeti pa se ne implantiraju... ali ne mislim da je problem u (ne)mirovanju.

----------


## geceta

Sonja 29, a pokusavam i muz mi stalno govori da sam napravila vise nego itko moze ali jednostavno je tako. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za 28.

----------


## kiarad

mistic, i ja sam imala strasne bolove. to nije bilo normalno. i to od treceg dana pa sve do kraja, svaku noc po dva puta, zvala doktora pa mi je rekao da uzmem magnezij i normabel, ali cure na forumu su rekle da me nije smjelo tako boljeti i da je vjerojatno bio hiper. moj savjet, odi da te netko pogleda. jer ja sam mislila da cu umrijet od boli.kako ti je danas

----------


## mistic

Hvala kiarad! Danas mi je bolje što se toga tiće..tu i tamo zaboli, ali ne onako kao i prije..samo, sad me kičma sredila, ne mogu se micati, a ne mogu ni ležati...totalno sr...e...
Ne smijem sada ni tabletu protiv bolova, ni kremu, ni inekcije  :Sad: 
Baš imam neki peh, uvijek me nešto dodatno zeza....ma samo da prođe ovo vrijeme čekanja i vidim reziltate bit će sve lakše...

----------


## Sonja29

mistic sretno! I a sam mislila da sam od kamena i da me ništa ne može slomiti ali me tak jaka viroza čopila,čitavu noć sam se tresla i preznojavala. No nedam se ja tak lako, sad sam već na nogama i kroz maglu obavljam poslove koje imam :Smile:

----------


## kitty

jutro curke! samo da vas pozdravim jer danas imam hrpu posla - shopping, pospremanje, pečenje keksića  :Laughing: , baš se veselim ovim teškim poslovima  :Grin: 

meni danas već 3.dnt, brzo mi vrijeme prolazi za sada.

----------


## iva77

> mistic sretno! I a sam mislila da sam od kamena i da me ništa ne može slomiti ali me tak jaka viroza čopila,čitavu noć sam se tresla i preznojavala. No nedam se ja tak lako, sad sam već na nogama i kroz maglu obavljam poslove koje imam


dugo se nisam javljala  imam problem pa da vidi sta vi kazete  
danas mi ja 8 dpt uhvatila me jaka hunjavica  pa me zanima kako si pomoc jer traje tri dana i nepopusta  heeelp

----------


## mistic

> mistic sretno! I a sam mislila da sam od kamena i da me ništa ne može slomiti ali me tak jaka viroza čopila,čitavu noć sam se tresla i preznojavala. No nedam se ja tak lako, sad sam već na nogama i kroz maglu obavljam poslove koje imam


Hvala Sonja! Ma ne dam se ni ja tako lako samo me nervira ta moja kičma...  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Držite se i ti i Iva malo tople limunade ili čaja sa limunom i medom i bit čete ko' nove!





> jutro curke! samo da vas pozdravim jer danas imam hrpu posla - shopping, pospremanje, pečenje keksića , baš se veselim ovim teškim poslovima 
> 
> meni danas već 3.dnt, brzo mi vrijeme prolazi za sada.


Uživaj, i ja bi da mogu, jedino sam se potrudila jednu turu kolačića jučer ispeći, drugu ću sutra....

Uvijek zaboravim, dan transfera je nulti ili prvi dan? Ne znam jel mi danas 4. ili 5. dnt  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## iva77

mistic dt ti se racuna nulti

----------


## mistic

Hvala Iva  :Wink:

----------


## iva77

uh nalijevam se cajom, limunadom ,medom te jedem dosta naranci i neprolazi sto bih jos smijela nemam pojma jer uzimam estrofem,utrogestan,prednizon, fraksiparine i folnu od tvinabla dali se smije uzimati lupocet 500

----------


## Sonja29

> uh nalijevam se cajom, limunadom ,medom te jedem dosta naranci i neprolazi sto bih jos smijela nemam pojma jer uzimam estrofem,utrogestan,prednizon, fraksiparine i folnu od tvinabla dali se smije uzimati lupocet 500


Iva i sama sam ti takva. Meni je dr. rekao da ne pijem ništa ako je ikako moguće,da se toplim,pijem čajeve i ležim a meni to posljednje nikako ne ide :Smile:  Sretno i ozdavi što prjie!

----------


## kitty

> uh nalijevam se cajom, limunadom ,medom te jedem dosta naranci i neprolazi sto bih jos smijela nemam pojma jer uzimam estrofem,utrogestan,prednizon, fraksiparine i folnu od tvinabla dali se smije uzimati lupocet 500


smiješ uzimati lupocet.

----------


## kiarad

smijes uzeti lupocet i magnezij.

----------


## iva77

hvala vam drage :Heart:  ali me nekako strah uzeti bilo sta pa se i dalje mucim 
potrosila rolu wc papira 
nadam se da bude sutra boljeevo i dale se tocim cajom i ostalim
i nadam se da bude sve dobro sa mojim mrvama

----------


## tiki_a

iva77 i ti si na ovoj temi  :Klap: . SRETNO!

----------


## anddu

Lupocet uzimati samo za temperaturu veću od 38. Sve ispod liječnici govore da nije dobro spuštati tabletama. Mazanje rakijom pomaže, ili tuširanje

----------


## kitty

> Lupocet uzimati samo za temperaturu veću od 38. Sve ispod liječnici govore da nije dobro spuštati tabletama. Mazanje rakijom pomaže, ili tuširanje


temperaturu ispod 38 ne treba uopće spuštati, ona nije opasna i pomaže organizmu u borbi protiv infekcije. tuširanje mlakom/hladnom vodom da, ako možete izdražati hladnoću. ali rakija nikako.

----------


## anddu

> temperaturu ispod 38 ne treba uopće spuštati, ona nije opasna i pomaže organizmu u borbi protiv infekcije. tuširanje mlakom/hladnom vodom da, ako možete izdražati hladnoću. ali rakija nikako.


Napisala sam jer su je meni tako u bolnici spuštali kad ništa drugo nije pomagalo.

----------


## kitty

u bolnici? baš čudno. jer skidanje temperature alkoholom je jako opasno jer ju prenaglo sruši.

----------


## anddu

Davno je doduše to bilo, ali da to im je na kraju jedino bilo preostalo. Nisam znala da je opasno, inače ne bih to napisala, iako sam ja sebi to sebi radila kad ništa drugo nije pomagalo. Zanemarite svi onda što sam napisala, i sorry

----------


## kitty

> Davno je doduše to bilo, ali da to im je na kraju jedino bilo preostalo. Nisam znala da je opasno, inače ne bih to napisala, iako sam ja sebi to sebi radila kad ništa drugo nije pomagalo. Zanemarite svi onda što sam napisala, i sorry


 :Love:

----------


## iva77

cure hvala na svemu evo ja sam danas puno bolje pa sam odmah dovrsavala pripreme za bozic
za sada se dobro drzim sto se tice svega 9dt nadam se da su moje mrve (3 vracene 3d osmostanicne)
cvrsto uz mamu i da ovo nece utjecati na njih 
inace ni sama neznam kad sam bila prehladjena sta je ovo bilo ni sama neznam 
tiki draga hvala ti sto me se sjecas  :Love:

----------


## iva77

> iva77 i ti si na ovoj temi . SRETNO!


ovo gore sam za tebe pisala sva sam zbrckana ovih dana  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kitty

nekakvo nam je zatišje ovdje... cure, di ste? kako se osjećate?

ja brojim 8.dnt, za sada od "simptoma" jedino bolne cicke i povremeno bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha. ali trudim se uopće ne pratiti simptome i ne razmišljati puno o postupku, mogu reći da mi čak i dobro ide pa mi i vrijeme brže prolazi.

----------


## iva77

hm a ja mislila da sam vas otjerala sa svojom prehladom  :Grin: 
ja vam brojim 13dpt i nisam baš optimisticna nikakvih simptoma osim juce i danas menst... bolovi malo( juce je trebala stici a nadam se da nece iduci  9mj kako se samo tjesim ) test nisam radila i mislim da ni necu jer me strah uh

----------


## Snekica

iva, ovo mi dobro zvuči! Sretno!
kitty, još malo...

----------


## mistic

Meni je moja kičma i kuk sve gore, jedva se krečem...za poludit. Ima koja od vas kakav pametan savjet s čime se namazat ili šta drugo?
Čekam još par dana da vidim betu, ali sam uvjerena da ništa od toga jer su mi svi pravi simptomi za dobit menzis tu i mislim da nema sumnje, ali svejedno ću pričekati, ali šta s ovom kičmom?

----------


## elena-mk

Zdravo cure! Prvo,sretan vam Uskrs!
Ja vas citam svakog dana al ne pisem cesto jer sam iz Makedonije pa mi je teze..
Ali,htela bih da vas nesto pitam,jer iskreno cenim vase misljenje i vase iskustvo. Do sad sam radila 2 ICSI-obe bioh. Ovaj treci put je kombinacija ICSI u prirodnom (nikakve lijekove,prirodna ovulacija,samo stoperica dpp)  i FET.U subotu vracene 2 odmrzle blastice i jedna morula.U nedelju uvece nisam mogla spavati celo vece bolovi u maternici ko jaki PMS, jucer ceo dan me maternica pece ko neka temperatura unutra. Danas nema bolova al sam napuhana uzasno. U prijasnjim postupcima to sam prepisivala stimulaciji i Utrogestanu 3x200,ali sada nije bilo stimlacije,nema Utrogestana samo Crinone gel uvece pre spavanja. Pitam,jel to normalno i je rezultat FET ili moram MPO lijecniku? (ja sam iz provincije a ljecnik je u Skoplju,telefonom mi nista ne moze reci a da idem ako ne moram kosta..) Vi ste iskusnije pa ako je neka nesto slicno dozivjela ..

----------


## elena-mk

Nije Uskrs,nego Bozic, oprostite,sad vidjela sto sam napisala  :Smile: )

----------


## Snekica

elena ako nema bolova, samo nadutost, mislim da se ne moraš bojati, ali ako te počne jako boljeti, obavezno posjeti najbližeg ginekologa. Pij puno vode, za svaki slučaj. Sretno!

----------


## hallo

Sretno curke <3

----------


## Sonja29

iva77 meni to "smrdi" na T,ja bi na tvom mjestu uradila testić prije bete.Ja sam napokon naručena sutra i to preko veza i vezica u osam i pol i nalaz bete bi trebao biti gotov oko dva sata. Sada sam opet uradila onaj jeftini (štapić) test i pokazao je skoro identičnu liniju kao i kontrolnu.

----------


## mare41

Sonja, al će se sutra forum tresti, do tad~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

jooj mare! Niš ti ja to još ne vjerujem kao da se radi o nekom drugom a ne o meni.

----------


## kitty

Sonja29, bravo za testiće, ima da beta sutra bude barem troznamenkasta!
iva77, ti isto sutra vadiš?

meni danas 10dnt, ali ne dopuštam si nikakvo piškanje testova prije 1.1., nadam se da ću ostati dosljedna... inače ne osjećam apsolutno ništa osim bolnih cicki, malo me to i brine  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## iva77

smrdilo je meni svaki put na T ali sipak 
tebi ~~~~~~~~ za veliku sutrasnju betu a ja se za svoju jos nadam

----------


## mare41

elena-mk, kako je?
Sonja i iva, čekamo vas sutra i držimo figeeee!

----------


## elena-mk

> elena-mk, kako je?
> Sonja i iva, čekamo vas sutra i držimo figeeee!


Mare41 hvala ti sto si me se sjetila. :Smile:  Ok sam,cike uvecane ali ne i bolne,stomak jos napuhan ali nista ne boli, znaci simptomi = 0! Sve radim normalno kao da nije ni bio transfer osim dizanja tesko. Danas brojim 5dnt. (ako je dt nulti)

----------


## elena-mk

> elena-mk, kako je?
> Sonja i iva, čekamo vas sutra i držimo figeeee!


Mare41  hvala ti sto si me se sjetila. :Smile:  Ok sam,cike uvecane ali ne i  bolne,stomak jos napuhan ali nista ne boli, znaci simptomi = 0! Sve  radim normalno kao da nije ni bio transfer osim dizanja tesko. Danas brojim 5dnt. (ako je dt nulti)

----------


## Sonja29

iva77 ima li što novoga???
elena,kitty~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## iva77

ima da me uhvatio strah od sutrasnje bete 
(smajlic koji kleci i moli)daj boze da ova put bude pozitivna ß
luda sam vise i sad se pitam a sto ne napravi test  ali daj pusti mene 
beta u glavu pa sta bude
danas imam nekakav cudan osjecaj dole koji bas nemogu opisat ali kraj voliko lijekova ajd budi pametan 

a kod tebe sad kad imas plus imali sto drugacije ?

e da i ja podrigujem od pt pa  mislim da mi to od likova

----------


## Sonja29

> ima da me uhvatio strah od sutrasnje bete 
> (smajlic koji kleci i moli)daj boze da ova put bude pozitivna ß
> luda sam vise i sad se pitam a sto ne napravi test  ali daj pusti mene 
> beta u glavu pa sta bude
> danas imam nekakav cudan osjecaj dole koji bas nemogu opisat ali kraj voliko lijekova ajd budi pametan
> 
> a kod tebe sad kad imas plus imali sto drugacije ?
> 
> e da i ja podrigujem od pt pa  mislim da mi to od likova


ja ti do sada imam tri testa s +++ i konstantno prisutnu bol kao da će svaki tren M osim što me ledja ne bole a podrigivala i štucala do sada nisam nikada.Ovaj put sam imala vrtoglavice i mučnine od 10dnt. Sutra je beta paa..... Niš ti ja još ne vjerujem mada smo vidjeli i gestacijsku ali..... čekam ja  :Heart:

----------


## kitty

cure sretno danas sa betama  :Very Happy: !

mene tako ulovio neki strah, bojim se da ovaj put nije uspjelo...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Charlie

Sretno svima koji se danas testiraju, neka bete budu veeeelike!

----------


## kiki30

i ja šaljem svim curama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete

----------


## mistic

Za velike bete danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja sam odlučila u ponedeljak ići izvaditi betu, to će biti 15 dnt pa ćemo vidjeti na čemu smo... Inače imam bolove kao da ću svaki čas dobiti, a neda mi se raditi test nego ću čekati betu.

----------


## mistic

Iva77 i Sonja29 ja sam u prvoj trudnoči podrigivala kao luda, toliko da mi je išlo na živce, od jutra do mraka  :Yes:

----------


## iva77

cure ~~~~~~~~~~za vase bete moja je cista nula opet nije doslo do implantacije 
sto cu i kako dalje za sada nista neznam

----------


## mirna26

> cure sretno danas sa betama !
> 
> mene tako ulovio neki strah, bojim se da ovaj put nije uspjelo...




joj kitty...ajde popiški taj testić...nemrem izdržat :Smile: )ja sam ga piškila doduše sa 12dnt kolko se sjećam i bio je instant plusić...čak i prije nego kontrolna crtica...to je tebi sutra....joj..da je bar tebi isto..baš bi me to radovalo...
naravno kao i za druge curke ovjde..to ne smijem zaboravit... :Wink:

----------


## mirna26

> Za velike bete danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Ja sam odlučila u ponedeljak ići izvaditi betu, to će biti 15 dnt pa ćemo vidjeti na čemu smo... Inače imam bolove kao da ću svaki čas dobiti, a neda mi se raditi test nego ću čekati betu.



ma ti si trudna.... :Wink:

----------


## Sonja29

> cure ~~~~~~~~~~za vase bete moja je cista nula opet nije doslo do implantacije 
> sto cu i kako dalje za sada nista neznam


 :Love:  :Love: 
Draga vidi mene....sinoc smo brojali postupke po papirima i ovo mi je 18 a ne 17 sve stimulirani od 30 do 60 ampula i poslije 12,5 godina docekala sam da vidim betu.Bit ce i kod tebe kad se najmanje budes nadala.Saljem ti veliki virtualni zagrljaj

----------


## mare41

Sonja, baš mi drago da si pobrojala postupke-na svakom je bio  transfer? Stvarno nemam riječi za izrazit divljenje za upornost (iako ja volim reći-bar za sebe- da to nije hrabrost nego nešto što jednostavno moramo) i dodajem hrpu ~~~~da bude uredna trudnoća!

----------


## kokos

> Draga vidi mene....sinoc smo brojali postupke po papirima i ovo mi je 18 a ne 17 sve stimulirani od 30 do 60 ampula i poslije 12,5 godina docekala sam da vidim betu.Bit ce i kod tebe kad se najmanje budes nadala.Saljem ti veliki virtualni zagrljaj


Draga Sonja, tvoja će priča ovdje ohrabrivati cure kad ih obuzme malodušnost nakon nekoliko neuspješnih postupaka! Preeeedivno. Ovo ti je prva pozitivna beta? Eto kako vrijedi ne gubiti nadu!

----------


## acitam

> Draga vidi mene....sinoc smo brojali postupke po papirima i ovo mi je 18 a ne 17 sve stimulirani od 30 do 60 ampula i poslije 12,5 godina docekala sam da vidim betu.Bit ce i kod tebe kad se najmanje budes nadala.Saljem ti veliki virtualni zagrljaj


Draga Sonja, kada sam ovo pročitala, moram priznati da si me trgnula... Jer ja iza sebe imam 13 neuspješnih ET (sveukupno 20 postupaka) i lagano počela okretati leđa svemu... Prije desetak dana sam se suočila sa posljednjom "nulom" i moram priznati da sam ovaj put najteže podnijela poraz, ne znam što mi je... A tebi i tvojoj bebici želim sve najbolje i nadam se da ćemo i mi sve jednog dana dočekti svoje.

----------


## M@tt

> Draga vidi mene....sinoc smo brojali postupke po papirima i ovo mi je 18 a ne 17 sve stimulirani od 30 do 60 ampula i poslije 12,5 godina docekala sam da vidim betu.Bit ce i kod tebe kad se najmanje budes nadala.Saljem ti veliki virtualni zagrljaj


Ajme majko mila... Vjerojatno ne možeš opisati kako se sad onda nakon tih 12,5 godina osječaš.  :Heart:  :Heart: 
Skidam kapu na hrabrosti u upornosti. Moram dati dragoj da pročita....  :Heart:  :Love: 

čestitam...

----------


## mistic

> ma ti si trudna....


Misliš?? ...pozlatile ti se riječi.....a ja stalno idem gledat jel procurilo, gotovo sam sigurna da hoće  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sonja moj veeeliki  :Naklon:  Želim da ti trudnoća prođe što mirnije i bez ikakvih stresova, ti si to zaslužila  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## mirna26

ma kažeš da imaš bolove kao da ćeš dobiti...to je meni bilo i po tome sam znala da sam trudan :Wink: .......da, riječi mi se pozlatile i nek bude tako... :Smile:

----------


## iva77

> Draga vidi mene....sinoc smo brojali postupke po papirima i ovo mi je 18 a ne 17 sve stimulirani od 30 do 60 ampula i poslije 12,5 godina docekala sam da vidim betu.Bit ce i kod tebe kad se najmanje budes nadala.Saljem ti veliki virtualni zagrljaj


e draga moja kako mi je drago za tebe :Heart:  moram malo  :Very Happy: iako se trenutno i ne osjecam tako 
 a sto se tice postupaka i ampula u ovih 17 g braka i ja bih da sam bila u mogucnosti odradila sigurno vise postupaka  ali situacija takva kakva je mi nije dozvolila azoospermija i˙(ovaj nas glupi zakon )hvala bogu da sam otkrila prag i valjda budemo smislili nesto za dalje
saljem svim ostalim ~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne bete

----------


## Sonja29

> .....a ja stalno idem gledat jel procurilo, gotovo sam sigurna da hoće


Ja još uvijek nosim uložak i tko zna koliko još!? Valjda dok ne postanem svesna svega :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Sonja draga,cestitke i da se beta skolski dupla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

> Sonja draga,cestitke i da se beta skolski dupla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem ovo! tvoj potpis me rastuzio i razveselio u isto vrijeme. jednostavno nema odustajanja!

----------


## nety

Sonja svaka ti cast na hrabrosti i na upornosti Drzim veeelike fige da je ovo nagrada za to  :Love:  :Klap:

----------


## nina977

sonja29,kad vidim tvoj potpis stvarno mi daje vjetar u leđa!Bravo curo!Sretno dalje!
 Gdje je bio postupak?

----------


## Sonja29

[QUOTE=nina977;2036376]sonja29,kad vidim tvoj potpis stvarno mi daje vjetar u leđa!Bravo curo!Sretno dalje!
 Gdje je bio postupak?[/QUOT
U Zenici,neplanirani IVF dok smo čekali odgovor iz Maribora i Beča...

----------


## zlatta

Sonja, čitam iz tvog potpisa rezultat druge bete - super, super!! neka samo raste pravilno...   :Klap:

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

> Evo i mene, moja beta je 585,9. Naš jedanaesti je dobitni.
> 
> Draga, čestitam ti od !


Jasna, vidim da je kod tebe transfer bio uspio, između nas 3 koje smo išle u isto vrijeme u Maribor (renna, ti i ja), pa me samo zanima da li sve i dalje ide normalno, jer bih baš voljela čuti da je barem nekome od nas skroz uspjelo.

----------


## jasna09

> Jasna, vidim da je kod tebe transfer bio uspio, između nas 3 koje smo išle u isto vrijeme u Maribor (renna, ti i ja), pa me samo zanima da li sve i dalje ide normalno, jer bih baš voljela čuti da je barem nekome od nas skroz uspjelo.



Za sada je dobro,jedno nam

----------


## jasna09

Pobjeglo je....

Htjela sam reći da nam jedno :Heart:  kuca. 

Zamrzavanje nije uspjelo, ali sada mi to baš nije ni važno.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Prekrasno, baš mi je drago  :Smile:  Čestitke od srca

----------


## *mare*

imam pitanjce.. danas sam 6dnt. sve ok, kao i svaki put do sada, ono klasično lagani grčevi, probadanja, cice velike i bole (od utrogestana) i sinoć odjesnom uuužasna bol. :Shock:  odjednom je počelo, puuuno jača nego grčevi od menge i konstanta, nekih pola sata. na mahove me jako podsjećala na bol punkcije. nisam znala šta da popijem, odluka je pala na normabel 5 mg, koji me hvala Bogu ošamutio pa sam uspjela zaspati.

jutros sve ok. je li se nekome događalo?
to je toliko bolilo da sam bila na rubu da zovem hitnu. u ni jednom postupku do sad ništa slično. mislila sam zvati dr ali nekako mislim da mi nema baš što pametno reći ovako preko telefona...

----------


## Sonja29

mare daj Bože da bude ono što ja mislim i vibram za to :Smile: 
Meni se to isto desilo i evo me sada na 7+6

----------


## *mare*

ma mm je klasa optimist uvijek i u svemu i tako je mrtav hladan zaključio da je implantacija, ali nisam čula da je to nekoga baš tako bolilo. sad je zahebancija da ako je to doista to, da se onda implantirao mali sumo borac  :Laughing: 

ja se inače ne usudim nadati pa sam samo u razmišljanju da nije nešto loše.. noćas sam bila uvjerena da mi je prsnuo jajnik  :Embarassed:

----------


## anddu

Čitala sam da se puno cura to isto dogodilo 4-5dnt pa vibram od srca~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Maxime

*mare*, ja sam imala dva puta slicne bolove, 4. ili 5. dan nakon transfera (nemogu to opisati ali kao da mi je netko probadao jajnike ) i oba puta je doslo to trudnoce.
prvi puta kada mi se dogodila ta bol sam se prebala, drugi puta sam se veselila i opustila i bez panike docekala pozitivnu betu  :Smile: 
drzim fige na rukama i na nogama za lijepu betu

----------


## mistic

Mare znam tu bol. Mene je nekoliko dana za redom bolilo, onako krvnički. Jednu noć sam provela u bunilu i sa užasnim snovima. Čak me još uvijek tu i tamo zaboli. 
Mislila sam da je sve gotovo, ali nije, evo jučer vidjela malo junačko srce kako kuca  :Heart: 
Samo se opusti i razmišljaj pozitivno.

----------


## *mare*

joj cure moje, znate i same da ne postoji ništa na svijetu što bih željela više nego da ste u pravu  :Zaljubljen: 
iako sama sebi ne dam da se nadam, naravno da velika nada postoji, inače sve ovo i ne bi imalo nekog smisla. sad malo mirnija čekam dalje, ja sam stvarno zabrijala da to ne može ništa dobro značiti..

Sonja i Mistic čestitam vam od srca, a nama svima ostalima želim isto što prije!  :Klap:

----------


## Sonja29

mare nisam ni ja verovala niti sam mirovala ovaj postupak još sam imala hiperstimulaciju i užasne bolove. Kad sam se najmanje nadala i kad sam mislila da od toga nema ništa dočekali smo betu.Ja još tajim trudnoću i nosim uložak :Smile:  Uz tebe smo i vibram od sveg srca da nas obraduješ za par dana!

----------


## *mare*

Samo da javim i ovdje.. na žalost ono nije bila implantacija. Beta 0.  :Sad: 
Jučer je bio dan tuge, iako sam tek danas dobila nalaz, sad već smišljamo nove pobjede. 
Svim čekalicama želim lijepe velike bete, Sonja tebi želim da prestaneš strahovati da uskoro objaviš trudnoću i ponosno nosiš svoju bušu i naravno dosadnu školsku trudnoću od sveg srca!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## anddu

*mare* :Love:  da što prije ostaviš tugu iza sebe i kreneš u nove pobjede. idući mora biti dobitni :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

Evo da i ovdje navratim. Naime danas sam imala svoj prvi transfer. U utorak sam imala punkciju i danas su mi vraćena dva četverostanična embrija.... Pa vibrajte da se mrvice ugnjezda  :Smile:

----------


## Alcantra

Strašna, da se mrvice prime ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Strašna

Hvala!!!  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

Prijavljujem transfer koji je bio utorak, 2 embrija, danas je dakle 3dnt. long way to go.

----------


## Strašna

Joj ja sam danas tako napuhnuta.....kao da me sve vuče prema dolje. A uz sve to....curi mi nos i sva sam neka nikakva..  :Sad:

----------


## legal alien

ta napuhanost je skroz normalna nakon ovakvih ataka na tijelo (stimulacija, punkcija) pa nemoj brinuti. samo ako krene jaka bol uz tu napuhanost onda zovi svog doca.
utopli se i gledaj neki veseli film. ovo su ona dva najduza tjedna...

----------


## magi7

Meni danas 2 dn FET-a. Transferiran mi jedan ali vrijedan mislim u stanju blastice jer je zamrznut 5 dan. Pijem estrofem i naravno stavljam utrogestan. Kako sam već jednom rodila prvi put kad je bila trudnoća točno sam znala kad je implantacija-po noći se dignula od užasnih bolova i temperatutre, bio je 2 dan nakon et-a 3 dana nakon punkcije. Sada toga nema, samo me bole križa i apsolutno ništa drugo pa mislim da od ovoga puta vjerojatno neće biti ništa, baš sam nekako u bedu :Sad: 
Strašna i legal alien držim Vam fige da ovaj put bude dobitni.

----------


## lasta

Meni je implantacija bila 6-ti dan.
Cure sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da otvorite veselu godinu.

----------


## magi7

Lasta kako znaš da je bila baš 6 ti dan?

----------


## lasta

Bolovi kao da me netko nožem ubada,pa onda krvarenje. Bila sam zvala dr i on je rekao da bi to trebalo biti zbog ugnježdenja.

----------


## Strašna

> ta napuhanost je skroz normalna nakon ovakvih ataka na tijelo (stimulacija, punkcija) pa nemoj brinuti. samo ako krene jaka bol uz tu napuhanost onda zovi svog doca.
> utopli se i gledaj neki veseli film. ovo su ona dva najduza tjedna...


Jaka bol je nažalost krenula. Cijelo popodne se grčim u nesnosnim bolovima. nemam temperaturu nit me išta drugo boli. Zvala sam MPO doktoricu koja je rekla da ne brinem , jer po visini mog estradiola nije moglo doc do hiperstimulacije, a i da je, da bi imala još neke simptome. Tako da ja trpim. I punkcija mi je bila bolna, al ovo je strasno.

----------


## legal alien

strasna nadam se da ti je danas bolje. a ako te i dalje boli onda zamisljaj da je to od implatacije. 
ja dosta ostrih probadanja osjecam i u redovnim ciklusima kad nisam u postupku. jedina je razlika sto se sada pretjerano osluskujem. a i citanje nuspojava ljekova koje pijem bas ne pomaze :Rolling Eyes: 

moram raditi u ponedjeljak (6dnt). sto mislite da svog ginica pitam da mi prepise one normabele od 2mg? malo da me opusti. jer nije me bilo 2 tjedna i znam da cu naci zaostatke i rusvaj. nadam se da nece praviti probleme. inace je jako drag i mislim da jedva ceka da me se rijesi sa ovih mojih 1000 uputnica i recepata godisnje.   :Yes:

----------


## magi7

Strašna, kako je?
Ja sam jučer bila napuhnuta ko balon i križa su me tu i amo štrecnula. danas ništa.

----------


## legal alien

znam da neke cure piju normabelice ali ih dobiju prepisane od svog MPOa.

----------


## Strašna

Drage moje, danas mi je bolje. Još osjećam bol, ali danas puno manje nego jučer. Baš maloprije me zvala moja MPO doktorica da čuje kako sam, što me jako iznenadilo i obradovalo. Rekla mi je da je još jednom pogledala moje nalaze i da se ne brinem, da ne moze biti nista strasno. Neka mirujem, odmaram i pijem dosta tekućine. I da to može biti samo dobar predznak. pa eto, vjerovat cu joj i nadat se  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

bas super doktoricu imas. da te u danasnje vrijeme zove doktor a da nije privatnik? drago mi je da si bolje.

----------


## Strašna

Pa da, stvarno je super. Jedna lijepa gesta. I što kažeš, nije privatnik, niti se privatno znamo. jako pohvalno!

----------


## tiki_a

> znam da neke cure piju normabelice ali ih dobiju prepisane od svog MPOa.


alien, meni MPO dr. uvijek napiše ili kaže 2 mg po potrebi. Jednom mi je pisalo na otpusnom pismu 3 puta po 2 mg. Ja bih uzela kada bi osjetila neku napetost ili veliku nervozu na poslu. Kad bih kupila utriće, bez problema sam kupila i normabel, a ponekad bi mi moja dr. (ne MPO) prepisala normabele.

----------


## miga24

> alien, meni MPO dr. uvijek napiše ili kaže 2 mg po potrebi. Jednom mi je pisalo na otpusnom pismu 3 puta po 2 mg. Ja bih uzela kada bi osjetila neku napetost ili veliku nervozu na poslu. Kad bih kupila utriće, bez problema sam kupila i normabel, a ponekad bi mi moja dr. (ne MPO) prepisala normabele.


Potpisujem. MPO doc. preporučuje normiće ali recept di daje tvoj doc opće prakse.

----------


## legal alien

hvala cure! odoh ja u svog dragog ginica u ponedjeljak vidjet sto kaze. 

btw, opet sam dobila onu svoju laganu temperaturu 37,3. ja to imam u svakom ciklusu nekih 10-7 dana prije pocetka sljedeceg ciklusa. malo me to obeshrabrilo. jos i neka probadanja. whatever, bit ce sto bude zivcirala se ja ili ne. onda bolje ne. 

ima li netko sa slicnim temperaturnim stanjem u ciklusima? stvarno ne znam od cega to moze biti. pada mi na pamet da moze imati veze sa endometrijem. mozda napraviti biopsiju endometrija ili kako se to vec zove? da se neka bakterija nije ugnjezdila? ipak brisevi cerviksa su uvijek uredni.

----------


## kitty

legal alien, normalno je da je temperatura u drugom dijelu ciklusa viša, to je zbog progesterona.

----------


## Strašna

Moji bolovi su danas nestali. Osjecam možda malo više lijevi jajnik i jako cesto idem mokrit. Inače sve ok. Čak je i lagana prehlada nestala. Utrogestane stvaljam. Cefaleksin sam jucer zadnji popila  :Smile: 
I btw, osjećam se baš super!

----------


## legal alien

hvala kitty. jesi ti isti slucaj? 
znam da od progesterona u velikim kolicinama kao recimo kad u ciklusu uzimamo utrogestan jedna od nustpojava je povecana temperatura. samo sto je meni tako u svakom redovnom ciklusu. mozda stvarno to moze biti i od progesterona koje moje tijelo samo proizvodi. malo sam cackala po netu i zaista ima dosta cura koje imaju povecanu temp (do 37,5, uz treskavicu) i koje su napravile sve moguce pretrage i nisu pronasli nista neobicno ili van referentnih vrijednosti. 

ja sam se vec navikla na taj osjecaj, kao nekakva hladnoca iz kostiju. ne znam kako to objasnit. samo me strah da to ne skuha malce. mm kaze da im je i onako hladno vanka pa im samo moze bit bolje.

----------


## legal alien

neki temperaturu do 37,5 ne smatraju alarmantnom. to je samo lagano poviseno i ne mora nista znaciti. ma sve je to ok. nego ja sad trazim dlake u jajetu. a dr google je pun razno raznih informacija. 

strasna bas mi je drago sto se super osjecas. ti si nasa mladica i nadam se da ces se uskoro preseliti na trudnoca topic.

----------


## kitty

legal alien, nemoj se brinuti zbog temperature, stvarno je to skroz normalno. na tom skoku bazalne temperature se i temelji npr. Billingsova metoda i mnoge druge "prirodne" metode računanja ovulacije.

a ja sam, kad sam imala biokemijsku, imala temperaturu čak do 37.8.

----------


## tiki_a

alien, moja temp. u drugom dijelu ciklusa je često par dana 37,3 A ne pijem utriće. Budi sretna da ti nije niska jer...

----------


## legal alien

hvala cure.

----------


## Strašna

> strasna bas mi je drago sto se super osjecas. ti si nasa mladica i nadam se da ces se uskoro preseliti na trudnoca topic.


Hvala draga! Iz tvojih usta u Božije uši!  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Samo da svima poželim sreću i velike bete..

----------


## Strašna

Meni će se danas, 4 dan nakon transfera raspuć cice  :Very Happy: 
Do sinoć nisam imala tih bolova..niti u prijašnjim postupcima (netko kaže da je moguće od utrogestana)....
I piškim svakih pola sata. Ne puno, ali pišnem  :Smile:

----------


## hallo

> Meni će se danas, 4 dan nakon transfera raspuć cice 
> Do sinoć nisam imala tih bolova..niti u prijašnjim postupcima (netko kaže da je moguće od utrogestana)....
> I piškim svakih pola sata. Ne puno, ali pišnem


ja sam prošla 4 postupka bez ikakvih bolova ,u ovom zadnjem dobitnom me je sve rezalo i grčilo i još traje a piškanje ne želim spominjati,,,sretno

----------


## hallo

i da , povišenu temperaturu nisam uopće imala,popijte normabel to je dobro da se  mišiči maternice opuštaju...svima puno srećeeeee

----------


## kitty

> i da , povišenu temperaturu nisam uopće imala,popijte normabel to je dobro da se  mišiči maternice opuštaju...svima puno srećeeeee


normabel se ne smije uzimati na svoju ruku, samo po preporuci dr-a, nisu to baš bomboni.

----------


## Strašna

Mislim da u onim uputama i piše da ga nije preporučljivo uzimat. Meni je rečeno -bolje ne.

----------


## hallo

> normabel se ne smije uzimati na svoju ruku, samo po preporuci dr-a, nisu to baš bomboni.


da,al meni je doktor rekao slobodno svaki da!!i

----------


## hallo

> da,al meni je doktor rekao slobodno svaki da!!i


svaki dan htjela sam napisati,,ja sam ga pila ispočetka i dok sam krvarila,

----------


## legal alien

ma naravno da ne treba pretjerivati sa ikakvim smirexima narocito u trudnoci. a sve smo mi nakon transfera trudne dok se ne dokaze suprotno  :Smile: 
meni ih je doktor prepisao danas. kad sam procitala nuspojave malo sam se trzla. i jos pise da se ne preporucuje trudnicama. a prepisuje se trudnicama ako krvare prva tri mjeseca i cesto nakon transfera. 

ne znam kako je vama, meni recimo ako se ono bas uzrujam osjetim odmah neko kao blago stezanje i napetost oko zdjelice. kao da mi se sva nervoza kanalizira bas tu. sutra cu ukoliko osjetim ista slicno odmah popiti jedan. mislim da je jedan dnevno dovoljno. pogotovo sto ja nikad nista slicno ne uzimam. nadam se da necu zahrkati za radnim stolom :Laughing:

----------


## legal alien

strasna drago mi je da u dobrom raspolozenju i da ti boobies bujaju. to je svakako dobar znak. drzi se.

----------


## kitty

> da,al meni je doktor rekao slobodno svaki da!!i


ok, tebi je dr rekao, znači rekao je za tebe i tvoju situaciju. ali to ne znači da je drugim curama potreban pa mislim da je malo nepromišljeno pisati nek slobodno uzimaju normabel jer je to dobro i jer je dr tebi tako rekao.

sretno cure svima, i nek se sve praši od velikih beta  :Very Happy: !

----------


## Strašna

> strasna drago mi je da u dobrom raspolozenju i da ti boobies bujaju. to je svakako dobar znak. drzi se.


Hvalaaa  :Smile: 
Super sam raspoloženja, a napuhnuta kao žaba  :Smile: 
Sad me nekako i pika dolje...što više večer odmiče  :Smile: 
Daj Bože da nešto i bude od svega toga  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

normabelić od 2mg opušta mišiće i da mpo ginići će ti ga preporučiti a obični će se nogom krstiti..ako osjetite napetost grčenje ili bilo što dolje..ali ne treba svaki dan ko bombončiće ako nema potrebe..
sretno cure..

----------


## tiki_a

Normabel+utrić=dobitna kombinacija za zahrkati na radnom stolu ha ha. Ili biti u stanju nirvane.

----------


## *mare*

ma ja sam i od utrića jedva budna, kad ubacim normabel ja sam kao napušena, blaženo se smješkam i spavam po cijele dane. sada planiram odraditi ivf bez dana godišnjeg ili bolovanja (na žalost ne mogu drukčije) biti će jaaako zanimljivo na poslu.  :Grin:  bar me neće moći nitko nasekirati  :Laughing:

----------


## magi7

Drage moje,
evo meni 6dpt. Već par dana samo velika napetost dolje, kao da imam balon od 2 kg :Embarassed:  i povremena bol u križima. Ne znam što bi mislila. Drugo apsolutno ništa.
Ostale čekalice držte mi se

----------


## hallo

> ok, tebi je dr rekao, znači rekao je za tebe i tvoju situaciju. ali to ne znači da je drugim curama potreban pa mislim da je malo nepromišljeno pisati nek slobodno uzimaju normabel jer je to dobro i jer je dr tebi tako rekao.
> 
> sretno cure svima, i nek se sve praši od velikih beta !


ja nisam tebi ni rekla da piješ,ne može škoditi draga moja pitaj doktora ,prije su mi govorile žene da popijem apaurin s vremena na vrjeme ja sam s čuđenjem gledala i mislila da su lude dok nisam porazgovarala sa doktorom,,,nebih nikad na svoju ruku uzela nikakvu tabletu niti bih ovdje nešto pisala što nije normalno,,,vi se grčite koliko želite ja sam ovaj put pila da bih bila opuštena

----------


## hallo

> normabelić od 2mg opušta mišiće i da mpo ginići će ti ga preporučiti a obični će se nogom krstiti..ako osjetite napetost grčenje ili bilo što dolje..ali ne treba svaki dan ko bombončiće ako nema potrebe..
> sretno cure..


ja sam ga pila samo kad bi osjetila nervozu pogotovo kad sam krvarila,,i nisam samo pitala našeg doktora već i druge.inače me glava jako boli i rekli su mi da smijem samo paracetamol i apaurin ili normabel u kombinaciji,,,pa valjda znaju šta govore.tikice nadam se da si ti dobro,želim ti puno sreče u sljedećem postupku

----------


## tikica78

A cuj nisam dobro..ali borim se ..ne dam se..tuzna sam jako..

----------


## Strašna

Ja danas nemam nikakvih simptoma, čak ni imišljenih i to me pomalo sekira. Doduše, dolje još osjetim, mislim mjehur, a onda malo i na lijevu stranu. (.)(.) me malo bole, i osjećam tupu bol dolje kad idem na veliku nuždu. Jel imao ko sličnih problema? Baš me zasječe.

----------


## tikica78

ja samo znam da sam ih tonu upoznala bez simptoma..zapravo nisam ih ni ja imala nešto specijalno..
strašna kad vadiš betu?

----------


## Strašna

> ja samo znam da sam ih tonu upoznala bez simptoma..zapravo nisam ih ni ja imala nešto specijalno..
> strašna kad vadiš betu?


ja ne znam jel mi gore kad imam umišljene simptome ili nikakve. 10.2. vadim betu  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

uh pa to je još 10 dana.. a koji ti je danas dpt?
možda i bolje da nemaš simptoma ja sam u onim postupcima u kojima sam ih imala bila Nula a 
sad zadnje ništa specijalno osim što mi se piškilo jako ali to tek tamo pred betu dva tri dana..a prije tog ništa.

----------


## Strašna

U prošli četvrtak je bio transfer...dva četverostanična embrija su mi vraćena. 
Mene stalno tera piškit...svakih pola sata..

----------


## tikica78

dobro neki kažu da je to od utrogestana,  i ja sam išla nešto češće ,ali ovo pred betu je bilo baš onak čudno tjeralo me jako sjednem na wc par kapi..ko kad prehladiš mjehur al ništa ne boli..
ali znaš opet svaka je žena drugačija..ja sad otprilike znam kako mi tijelo pokazuje trudnoću ..samo budi pozitivna i biti će sve dobro.. jel ležiš?

ja sam u 4 postupka ležala ,a u ovom jedan dan i išla raditi ..uspjela al na  kratko..nažalost.

----------


## Strašna

Vidim u potpisu! Baš mi je žao!
da...neki kazu od utrogestana ali koristila sam ih i u prijašnjim postupcima, ali mi nije ovako bilo. Što ti kažeš...dodjem na wc i pišnem 3 kapi...al ono...stalno imam osjećaj da moram ić. Još je rano za bilo štaa ali eto...
Dosta odmaram....ali ono po kuci klasika....skuham itd....nista posebno..al opet čuvam se....

----------


## tikica78

odlično to ti je jako dobar znak.. bar je meni bio..ma ti si nam trudnica za koji dan sigurna!
super jako se veselim tvojoj beti..

e da još sam se sjetila nečeg mene ti je 4 dpt jako probadalo dolje , tad sam tipkala s curama tu i sve su mi rekla to ti je super znak i stvarno je bio..počelo me probadati prijepodne a do navečer sam jedva od boli na noge stala.. imala sam osjećaj da će mi sve posipadati van maternica jajnici.. a drugo jutro se probudila ko nova ništa više od boli..
cure ovdje su zaista od velike pomoći sa svojim iskustvima zato i ja tipkam želim pomoći kao što su meni..

----------


## Strašna

Meni danas tako...baš me probada...jedva do wc-a dodjem...i nekako ko da mi krulji u želucu al nebi smjelo..nisam nista teško jela...a kao da nešto zavija..hehe
Riječi ti se pozlatile draga!
I da, cure su ovdje super....puno puta su me utješile, smirile ili mi pomogle svojim savjetima. To je lijepo!
I tebi tnx  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

> Drage moje,
> evo meni 6dpt. Već par dana samo velika napetost dolje, kao da imam balon od 2 kg i povremena bol u križima. Ne znam što bi mislila. Drugo apsolutno ništa.
> Ostale čekalice držte mi se


ne znam jeli rano za ikakve konkretne simptome jer se beta jos nije pocela luciti. ja sam danas 7dnt3d, prema "sto se dogadja u maternici" danas bi trebalo biti   7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa. danas sam prilikom brisanja nasla kao na lagani nekako trakasti trag svijetle krvi. nesto roskasto. i kao dvije kapljice na gacicama tijekom dana. poslije je to naravno prekrio debeli sloj utrogestana  :Yes:  tako da vise nisam sigurna jesam li to umislila. htjela bih da je to implatacijsko krvarenje. ipak pocinje me boliti kao pred m i to tek sada kad sam dosla doma jer na poslu ne stignem niti oslusnuti sto se dogadja dole.

----------


## legal alien

a propos normabela. ja sam danas svoj 2mg pretvorila u dva od 1 mg. jednog sam krkla prije posla a drugog oko podne. zamantritis sam malo, nista strasno. cak mi se cini da efikasnije radim,  nekako ne letim sa stvari na stvar. nego lijepo prvo zavrsim jedno pa onda drugo. i nista me ne moze izbaciti iz takta i mog ritma. 

jedino me brine sto ja utrogestane stavljam vaginalno i na poslu. onda se vratim u ured i zavalim se na stolicu u neki polulezeci polozaj kao 15ak minuta dok se ne otope. ne moram reci da to izgleda stvarno cudno. dosta mi toga iscuri pa mozda sutra ipak popijem onu jednu turu a ostalo vaginalno. 

strasna ~~~~~ za tebe i sve cekalice bete

----------


## Ljubica

cure pokusavam pronaci link o tome sta se desava u maternici od embrio transfera do implantacije pa ako neko od vas moze da mi  pomogne.
juce sam ga ugledala na nekoj od tema ali sad kao da je u zemlju propao.

Unaprijed hvala

----------


## Strašna

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:

1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa
8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:

0 dpt...zametak  je u stadiju blastociste
1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota
2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu
4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice
5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa
6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija
9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

----------


## legal alien

a evo i link 
dosta informativna stranica je i neplodnost.hr 
sretno ljubica!

----------


## Strašna

Uh...popodne me mučila žgaravica, a sad mi je toliko muka da ću poludjet...
Ko da sam vraga pojela....jer znam da je za bilo šta prerano...

----------


## Ljubica

hvala strasna i legal alien!
inace i ja sam 23.01. imala transfer odmrznute blastoviste i danas mi se pojavljuju neki roza tragovi.
Bojim se da je za implantaciju kasno a rano za vjesticu.
Betu bih trebala vaditi 06.02. ali cini mi se da je necu ni docekati.
A tako sam se nadala da cemo ovaj put uspjeti.

----------


## tiki_a

> A cuj nisam dobro..ali borim se ..ne dam se..tuzna sam jako..


Draga tikica78  :Love:

----------


## magi7

Dobro jutro curke,
želim Vam dobar početak veljače!
Strašna, čitam tvoje simptome i sve mi to dobro zvuči. Meni danas 7 dan poslije fet-a. Lagana napetost dolje i tu i tamo bol u križima. Sasvim drugačije otkada sam zadnji put ostala trudna, ali kažu da je svaka trudnoća drukčija, pa mala nada postoji. Danas sam pišnula jedan test i negativan naravno. Znam da je rano ali imam ih milijom(onih internetskih) pa ću svaki dan jedan ujutro dok se ne pojavi druga crtica :Laughing:

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, čitam tvoje simptome i sve mi to dobro zvuči.


Da bar i na kraju dobro "ispadne"..  :Smile:

----------


## magi7

Strašna, to ti je koliko vidim 4 postiupak? Meni je baš 4. bio dobitni!Isto želim i tebi. Moj anđeo ima 19 mjeseci i već bi još :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

3. postupak...dva AIH-a i prvi IVF.....
I imaš privatnu poruku  :Smile:

----------


## magi7

Još bolje, 3 sreća. Bit će to OK. Miriši na dobro i meni je stimulirani odmah bio dobitni. S klomifenom sm uvijek dobila samo 2 js.

----------


## Strašna

Za sada sve ide po planu...a sad vidjet ćemo...

----------


## magi7

Evo krenuli lagani predmenstrualni grčevi. Mislim da ne mogu dobiti M dok pijem i estrofeme i stavljam utrogestane, jel tako?

----------


## Ljubica

Draga Magi7, kako to s obzirom da imas endometriozu da su ti dali da pijes estrofem?
Juce sam i ja imala bolove u nogama i grceve kao pred vjesticuali jutros nista.
A isto sam pod estrofemom i utrogestanom pa me zanima jel se stvarno dok to pijemo ne moze prokrvariti?
Ja sam uz utrogestan u prvom ivf-u prokrvarila pije bete.

----------


## magi7

Draga LJubice, estrofem sam pila i u dobitnom postupku. Meni ti kada završi m još uvijek traje spotting jako dugo baš valjda zbog endometrioze, pa mi je kod prošlog IVF-a doktor rekao malo prije punkcije neka počnem piti estrofem jer će biti bolji endometrij i ja sam ga poslušala i bio je dobitni postupak. Sada sam imala FET kao i ti 1 eskimića i s obzirom na taj moj spotting rekao mi da ga počnem piti od prvog dana ciklusa i da sada neću imati ovulaciju te da u slučaju da ostanem trudna pijem i njega i stavljam utrogestane do 12 TT. S utrogestanima procuriš to znam, ali ako koristim i jedno i drugo ne znam, pa čekam da mi kaže neka suborka koja zna.

----------


## Ljubica

Evo dobila sam odgovorod medicinske sestre i moguce je daestrofem i utrogestan u kombinaciji produze ciklus ali je ipak najbolje ne prekidati sa terapijom do bete. Cak i neki slabiji tragovi krvarenja nemoraju znaciti da dotrudnoce nije doslo. 
Magi7 sretno i drzim ti fige za pozitivnu betu!

----------


## legal alien

8dnt3d tu i tamo neki grc, napuhanost kao pred stvari. nema vise onog tockastog krvarenja ako je to i bilo krvarenje. studiram svaki papir nakon brisanja. boobies lagano napuhane ali to je isto standard pred menzes. ma bezveze sam. 

soc ginic mi rekao da iduci tjedan dodjem po uputnicu. a on radi u pon tek popodne. znaci najranije betu mogu vaditi utorak. on kaze  pa da tako vam i stoji na otpusnom pismu. grrr. nadam se da necu prokrvariti do tada. naime nisam jos nikad isla vadit betu a da vec nisam krvarila. znaci nikad nisam docekala 14dnt.

ljubica, magi, strasna i sve cure cekalice bete i kojecega drugog ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zipica

nakon par mjeseci ne javljanja evo me ponovno...u iščekivanju bete...
velika pusa svim čekalicama bete i da im budu u nebesa....

----------


## Strašna

Pomagajte! Ja sam danas totalno depresivna... nemam nikakvih simptoma, niti bolova...niti se pojavljuju tragovi krvi...ništa..  :Sad:

----------


## anddu

Strašna samo mi nije jasno zašto priželjkuješ tragove krvi :Shock: . Nema svak implantacijsko krvarenje ako njega priželjkuješ. 
Šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~da se smiriš do bete (pozitivne :Yes: )

----------


## Strašna

Pa da, mislila sam na implantacijsko krvarenje... 
Drugo krvarenje nikako ne priželjkujem... 
Hvala ti na vibricama!

----------


## Sonja29

> Pa da, mislila sam na implantacijsko krvarenje... 
> Drugo krvarenje nikako ne priželjkujem... 
> Hvala ti na vibricama!


Draga nisam ni ja imala implantacijsko krvarenje i nikakvih simptoma osim štucanja i podrigivanja 8 dnt pa ovaj IVF bio dobitni :Smile:  Samo se ti opusti i bit će to OK!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama bete

----------


## Strašna

Oooooo napokon pozitivaaa!  :Smile: 
Hvala cure

----------


## hallo

> Oooooo napokon pozitivaaa! 
> Hvala cure


meni je svaki put bilo smećkasto oko 10 dnt i beta 0,ovaj put također smećkasto al test pozitivan ,tako da???opusti se,ne znam koji ti je dan transfera ,ja sam već 13 radila betu,,sretnooooooo

----------


## Ljubica

Sonja29 cestitam ti na divnoj beti a i tebi hallo ako sam dobro pohvatala da je i kod tebe plusic na testu i pozitivna beta!
Cure dali je moguce da nemam nikakvih simptom a danas mi je 9 dan nakon transfera sem onog roza traga ako je i to bio trag. 
Bas su mi se oduzili ovi dani cekanja.

----------


## hallo

> Sonja29 cestitam ti na divnoj beti a i tebi hallo ako sam dobro pohvatala da je i kod tebe plusic na testu i pozitivna beta!
> Cure dali je moguce da nemam nikakvih simptom a danas mi je 9 dan nakon transfera sem onog roza traga ako je i to bio trag. 
> Bas su mi se oduzili ovi dani cekanja.


ja sam draga u 12 tjednu, a i Sonja je tu negdje ako se ne varam,,sretno i tebi

----------


## Ljubica

Citala sam na preskok pa nisam sve pohvatala.
U svakom slucaju samo uzivajte!

----------


## Sonja29

> ja sam draga u 12 tjednu, a i Sonja je tu negdje ako se ne varam,,sretno i tebi


ja sam malo manje,sutra 10 tjedana
Ljubice u ranijim postupcima uvijek sam imala neke simptome(mada ih nikad nisam pratila) u prošlom u 6 mjesecu užasne mučnine i sve mi smrdilo pa bila samo biokemijska. Ovaj koji je od početka bio katastrofalan (zbog čega nisam htjela ni dana mirovati) i bez ikakvih simptoma bio je dobitni. Nikada ne znamo kad će nas iznenaditi,bar ja nisam mogla znati. Zatu glavu gore i ne gubite nadu :Smile: )

----------


## kiki30

svim čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

> Pa da, mislila sam na implantacijsko krvarenje... 
> Drugo krvarenje nikako ne priželjkujem... 
> Hvala ti na vibricama!


strasna pusti se negativnih brija i samo penso positivo. bit ce sto bude. a mi nerviranjem ne mozemo nista postic. pokusaj se zaokupit s necim preko dana da manje analiziras tijelo. 
svaka zena je slucaj za sebe. a jos i istim zenama u svakoj trudnoci budu drugaciji simptomi. zato se nemoj zamarati s tim. jos malo pa cemo saznati.

----------


## magi7

Drage moje, evo danas 9 dan poslije FET-a, ništa posebno, koji grčić kao pred m i to je to, test i dalje negativan  :Sad:  Mislim da je to ipak to, jer je bila blastica.
Ne prestajem još s terapijom.
Ostale čekalice-držte mi se, Strašna, Legal alien, Ljubica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Vas

----------


## hallo

> Drage moje, evo danas 9 dan poslije FET-a, ništa posebno, koji grčić kao pred m i to je to, test i dalje negativan  Mislim da je to ipak to, jer je bila blastica.
> Ne prestajem još s terapijom.
> Ostale čekalice-držte mi se, Strašna, Legal alien, Ljubica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Vas


intima plus test pokaziva i do 4 dana prije očekivane mjesečnice ja sam ga radila 10dnt i bio je jako svijetli plus,,,sretnoooooooooooo

----------


## Strašna

Uh, ja danas imam nekakvu napetost dolje..kao pred mengu....

----------


## Sonja29

magi mislim da si ipak prerano radila test,meni je pokazao svijetlu crticu tek 13-ti dnt.
Strašna ništa to ne mora znaćiti...koji ti je dnt?

----------


## legal alien

> Uh, ja danas imam nekakvu napetost dolje..kao pred mengu....


drzi se strasna. kod mene ista stvar. 

magi7 - prema onom linku sto se dogadja u maternici trebao bi vec test pokazati +, doduse svasta sam procitala po netu. bilo je i lijepih iznenadjenja. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ako ne za ovaj onda prebaci vibre u sljedeci postupak


danas 10dnt3d. jos sutra imam vjencanje. ne moje, od prije.  :Smile:  
ne zelim raditi test sutra jer ne zelim bit kenkava cijeli vikend i pokvarit raspolozenje sama sebi i ostalima za stolom ukoliko je negativan. ovako cu laganini papati i lagano plesuckat u nadi da sam trudna  :Smile:  sve to naravno pod uvijetom da ne prokrvarim do tada. ukoliko dobijem M (a trebala bit bitch doci sutra) cu pak bit tuzna vrba ili cu ubit tugu u vinu (koje sam prestala konzumirat nebi li povecala svoju plodnost). 

trenutno svaki odlazak na wc analiziram papir nakon brisanja. gacice. jeli upoce moguce prokrvariti na estrofemu? do sada sam uvijek bila samo na utrogestanima u uredno bi prokrvarila prije bete. 

svim cekalicama puno strpljenja i ~~~~~~~~~~ za tetu betu

----------


## Strašna

> magi mislim da si ipak prerano radila test,meni je pokazao svijetlu crticu tek 13-ti dnt.
> Strašna ništa to ne mora znaćiti...koji ti je dnt?


Danas mi je 8 dan nakon transfera...četverostaničnog...

----------


## kiarad

bok cure, jel ima netko da je danas bio na transferu?

----------


## ivica_k

magi7, legal alien, obje ste pitale da li u kombinaciji estrofem+utrogestan možete prokrvariti - ne, u slučaju da nije došlo do trudnoće, krvarenje će krenuti par dana nakon prestanka terapije
nadamo se dobrim vijestima kod obje, držite se!

----------


## legal alien

> magi7, legal alien, obje ste pitale da li u kombinaciji estrofem+utrogestan možete prokrvariti - ne, u slučaju da nije došlo do trudnoće, krvarenje će krenuti par dana nakon prestanka terapije
> nadamo se dobrim vijestima kod obje, držite se!


hvala ivica_k. malo me to razocaralo. smrc, znaci to sto M jos nije stigla ne znaci nista. ah, bar mogu prestat s analiziranjem toaletnog papira. :Grin:  
 joj sto je dosadna ova neplodnost.

----------


## ivica_k

> znaci to sto M jos nije stigla ne znaci nista.


znači, znači...možda jest, a možda i nije :Cool: 
opusti se samo i lijepo provedi u svatovima

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas pravila test pa je negativan...  :Sad:  9 dan nakon dvodnevnog četverostaničnog ET...

----------


## kitty

Strašna, jel ti nije to ipak malo prerano za test, ipak su bili dvodnevni embriji? lijepo pričekaj još 2-3 dana pa onda ponovo testić  :Yes: . sretno!

----------


## Strašna

Pa je...  :Smile:

----------


## magi7

Strašna, pa malo je rano za test  dvodnevnog, ~~~~~ da bude +
Meni danas 11 dp FET-a negativan test, sutra vadim betu, samo da potvrdim da ništa od ovog puta, da prekinem s terapijom pa onda ćemo vidjeti što dalje. Hvala curke na podršci

----------


## legal alien

zao mi je magi. 11dnt bi vec test trebao pokazati plus. :Love:  isto da budes mirna moras izvaditi betu. 

strasna ja isto mislim da si ti malo uranila. prema onom sto se dogadja u maternici nakon transfera:

Nakon transfera *zametka starog 3 dana* događa se slijedeće:

   1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
   2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
   3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
   4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
   5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
   6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja,  morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
   7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

   8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon  HCG u krv
   9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
 10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
 11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 
              urina


Ne zelim buditi lazne nade ali ako si ti imala transfer 2dnevnog embrija, vas dvoje ste tek u fazi 8dpt znaci tek se poceo lucit beta hcg. vecina testova je bazdarena na 25 jedinica. strpi se jos 3 dana pa ponovni test ili izvadi betu da skratis muke. 

ovo izludjuje znam. ja sam odlucila to play it cool ovaj put. pise na otpusnom pismu beta nakon 14 dana i bas cu je tada vadit. 

sretno cureeee!

----------


## geceta

Jucer imala transfer 3 cetverostanicna koja su 2.2.isla na odmrzavanje,buduci da nije bilo punkcije jos se nekako osjecam turisticki,kao da i nisam bila na transferu iako su se nocas odvijala cudna probadanja. 
ivicak,ja procurila pod utricima,pise da je to moguce i pod estrofemom,zasto onda ne bi bilo moguce pod kombinacijom ta 2?

----------


## kiarad

Geceta, hvala Bogu da sam nasla nekohg ko je bio na transferu dan poslije mene. sad mozemo skupa to prolaziti jer zadnji puta nas je bilo najmanje 5 a sad nigdje nikog. gledam tvoj potpis i ja sam isto tako samo sam imala transfer u petak i vadim betu 17.02.

----------


## geceta

Kiarad,pa znas da se svako malo desi da smo si po necem bliske :Smile:  jedino sto sam vidjela da si ti sad na polustimulaciji bila a ja sam od smrzlica,kak se osjecas? Ja sve to prolazim s prehladom. koliko su ti vratili sada? Drzi se,draga,ovaj je nas! :Smile:

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, stavila sam ovo pitanje pod Petrovu ali tamo nema nikome ni traga ni glasa pa pitam sada ovdje...danas mi je 5dnt, a već od drugog, trećeg dana mi je trbuh ispod pupka napuhnut kao da sam barem u 4mj. trudnoće i tvrđi je.
Da li je to ok? Da li je to od hormona (utrogestan)? Ne sviđa mi se to i zato pitam.
Inače, odlučila sam ostat doma do bete i do danas sam manje više mirovala (nisam usisavala i sl.), ali od sutra po starom...

----------


## geceta

Magnolija,svatko reagira drugacije a pogotovo pod utricima. Meni je isto tako trbuh bio napet kod prvog postupka-mozda od punkcije,mozda jos od injekcija,mozda od utrica.ako te neizdrzivo ne boli,mislim da nije nista cudno
Sto se mirovanja tice,na vv je biolog totalno protiv toga.Nije dobro samo lezati ali usisavanje ne dolazi u obzir.ja sam jucer imala transfer,u sri mislim na posao,osim ako bas ne zapadne toliko snijega da bih se bojala pada

----------


## Snekica

Magnolija, samo pij puno tekučine i pazi da koliko popiješ toliko da i popiškiš. Sretno!

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad,pa znas da se svako malo desi da smo si po necem bliske jedino sto sam vidjela da si ti sad na polustimulaciji bila a ja sam od smrzlica,kak se osjecas? Ja sve to prolazim s prehladom. koliko su ti vratili sada? Drzi se,draga,ovaj je nas!


HEJ, vratili mi dva i apsolutno nista ne osjecam. totalna praznina i napuhnutost od utrica. drago mi je da prolazimo zajedno. ja sam dobro reagirala i na polustim., dobili smo 5 jajnih st. a na gonalima 8. samo sa gonalima sam dobila hiper i dogovorila sam sa dr, da se meni to ne isplati dok god je ovaj zakon jel samo mucim tijelo.

----------


## magnolija13

Drage cure, puno hvala..ma ne ležim ja stalno..samo sam htjela ostati doma radi svojeg mira..dosta mi je stresan posao, a sve to mi ide upravo kroz "to"..dobivam ranije M i sl..tako da sam odlučila ostat doma i prvi si put u životu biti prva.. :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Ma naravno! :Smile: nije te nitko ni napao zbog toga :Wink: ja evo sama ne znam tocno naci mjeru tog njihovog mirovanja. Radim u skoli i nije lako izostati ali sad si mislim da bih si ovaj puta morala uzeti barem tj dana.kak vi mirujete,mislim sto vam to tocno znaci?
Kiarad,sjecam se kak ti je bilo pod stimulacijom :Sad: ja sam ono bila imala nesto blaze simptome. I isto kao i svi,jedva cekam novi zakon jer ja bez po frke imam 10stanica, bar za sad. Kakav ti je sad tocno bio postupak? Kak se osjecas? Ja nisam imala punkciju ali od transfera sve zivo osjecam i tako lose spavam,jos i ta prehlada,bas se osjecam satreno

----------


## jelena1m

ja sam bila 2.2. betu vadim 18.2. nestrpljiva.....

----------


## jelena1m

> bok cure, jel ima netko da je danas bio na transferu?


sory,krivo sam napisala transfer je bio u subotu 04.02.

----------


## jelena1m

pozdrav curke,imala sam transfer 04.04. i sutra bi si trebala dati brevactid a ne znam dali on ide pod kutem od 90 st.ili decapeptyl???(njega moram sutra primit).Pomoc plizzz....

----------


## geceta

Ja sam isto imala transfer 4.2. ali niti prvi puta niti sada nisam dobila te 2 injekcije pa ti nisam od pomoci:/

----------


## jelena1m

sory geceta nisam dobro napisala i ja sam imala transfer 4.2. ane kako sam gore napisala(4.4.),malo sam pregledala stare postove pa sam našla da brevactid 1500 ide u mišić(rame ili zadnjica)što bi značilo da ona ide pod 90st.ako se ne varam....hvala ti svejedno.... :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ja izgorila od nestrpljenja...opet danas pišnula testić...i negativan...  :Sad:

----------


## magi7

Evo, kao što sam pretpostavila beta 0,1. Dakle ništa od ovog puta.
Ostale čekalice vibram za plusiće.

----------


## geceta

Strasna i magi :Sad:  zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## zipica

> sory geceta nisam dobro napisala i ja sam imala transfer 4.2. ane kako sam gore napisala(4.4.),malo sam pregledala stare postove pa sam našla da brevactid 1500 ide u mišić(rame ili zadnjica)što bi značilo da ona ide pod 90st.ako se ne varam....hvala ti svejedno....


koliko znam ne varaš se...najbolje ga je dati u guzu gornji desni/lijevi kvadrant-odprilike tamo gdje dođe rub gaćica, i možda preoruka da ti ga netko to ima iskustva da manje "pecka" .... 
pogledaj na http://potpomognutaoplodnja.info/ind...ursi&Itemid=63 kako se daju pikice!

----------


## zipica

> Ja izgorila od nestrpljenja...opet danas pišnula testić...i negativan...


A kad bi trebala vaditi betu?

----------


## Strašna

Danas mi je 11 dan nakon transfera 2 četverostanična embrija. Betu bi trebala u petak.

----------


## Inesz

Cure drage, žao mi je radi vaših negativnih beta. Želim vam od srca da čim prije ostvarite trudnoću i rodite zdravu i živu djecu.

*Strašna,* rano je za test, osbito ako su bili dvodnevni embriji. ~~~~~za betu u petak

----------


## Sonja29

Strašna ja ću tebe po prstima za to tvoje piškanje testova stalno. Opusti se ima još do bete! :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Jooooj hvala vam cure... *Sonja29*- samo daj! I to što jače da mi više ne padne na pamet!  :Smile:

----------


## Ljubica

Cao cure, evo malo ohrabrenja za Mariborcanske pacijentice, moja beta danas 406,1.
Transfer bio 23.1. jedna blastocista iz Fet-a.
Magi7 zao mi je ali samo hrabro u novi pokusaj.
Strasna za tebe evo ~~~~~~~~~ i malo strpljenja! Sretno!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Ljubice*, čestitam, beta ti je woow! Ajde ju pliz ponovi i ovdje http://forum.roda.hr/threads/66391-O...-2011-3/page79 da ti curke mogu čestitati, a i dobro će doć malo lijepih vijesti na pravom mjestu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## legal alien

> Cure drage, žao mi je radi vaših negativnih beta. Želim vam od srca da čim prije ostvarite trudnoću i rodite zdravu i živu djecu.
> 
> *Strašna,* rano je za test, osbito ako su bili dvodnevni embriji. ~~~~~za betu u petak


potpisujem inesz. sutra bi vec mogla zapiskiti test. ili bolje u srijedu.

----------


## legal alien

> Evo, kao što sam pretpostavila beta 0,1. Dakle ništa od ovog puta.
> Ostale čekalice vibram za plusiće.


zao mi je magi. :Love:  :Love: 
ljubica cestitam. super beta

----------


## kiarad

> Ma naravno!nije te nitko ni napao zbog togaja evo sama ne znam tocno naci mjeru tog njihovog mirovanja. Radim u skoli i nije lako izostati ali sad si mislim da bih si ovaj puta morala uzeti barem tj dana.kak vi mirujete,mislim sto vam to tocno znaci?
> Kiarad,sjecam se kak ti je bilo pod stimulacijomja sam ono bila imala nesto blaze simptome. I isto kao i svi,jedva cekam novi zakon jer ja bez po frke imam 10stanica, bar za sad. Kakav ti je sad tocno bio postupak? Kak se osjecas? Ja nisam imala punkciju ali od transfera sve zivo osjecam i tako lose spavam,jos i ta prehlada,bas se osjecam satreno


draga ja ti nis ne osjecam, ovo je pjesma za razliku od proslog puta kada je bio smrtni hiper. nemam rijeci druge za ono stanje. sad smo bili na 2 klomifena i tri gonala, i opet sam puno gonala koristila, mislim nekih 15. ja spavam ko zaklana.

----------


## kiarad

> sory,krivo sam napisala transfer je bio u subotu 04.02.


da, tak i matematicki odgovara, super, cekamo skupa.

----------


## kiarad

> pozdrav curke,imala sam transfer 04.04. i sutra bi si trebala dati brevactid a ne znam dali on ide pod kutem od 90 st.ili decapeptyl???(njega moram sutra primit).Pomoc plizzz....


Draga Jelena, moj savjet ti je da nazoves svoju hitnu ili jos bolje odes na hitnu da ti oni daju ili lijecnik opce prakse. ja sam dobila brev. jucer ali kak ne volim gledat nisam zapamtila, ali mislim da je bilo pod 45. a ovaj danas decep. je bio pod 90, ali daj pogooglaj malo. sigurno netko zna.

----------


## tiki_a

alien, kad će više taj plusić?  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> sory geceta nisam dobro napisala i ja sam imala transfer 4.2. ane kako sam gore napisala(4.4.),malo sam pregledala stare postove pa sam našla da brevactid 1500 ide u mišić(rame ili zadnjica)što bi značilo da ona ide pod 90st.ako se ne varam....hvala ti svejedno....


ako na pakiranju piše da je to i.m.injekcija to znači da se daje u mišić pod kutem od 90 sa onom dužom iglom, ako piše s.c injc. to znači da se daje potkožno pod kutem od 45, a to je obično nadlaktica ili područje abdomena, daje se sa malom tankom iglom. Može ti dati i muž, ti mu pripremi i stisni zube,pokaži mu mjesto uboda i sve će biti ok. javi nam dali ste uspjeli...

----------


## jelena1m

> ako na pakiranju piše da je to i.m.injekcija to znači da se daje u mišić pod kutem od 90 sa onom dužom iglom, ako piše s.c injc. to znači da se daje potkožno pod kutem od 45, a to je obično nadlaktica ili područje abdomena, daje se sa malom tankom iglom. Može ti dati i muž, ti mu pripremi i stisni zube,pokaži mu mjesto uboda i sve će biti ok. javi nam dali ste uspjeli...


hvala ti puno na ovom postu,dr. mi je napisao upute na kojima se nalaze te oznake "im" i "sc" (brevactid je im, a decapeptyl sc) sad mi je puno lakše.što se tiče mog muža,nije mogao ni gledati kad sam se bockala u stomak tako da sam našla jednu kolegicu koja je medicinska sestra pa cu joj ponijeti ovaj papir od dr. tako da ce i ona znati kako me treba bocnuti. hvala ti puno još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## jelena1m

> da, tak i matematicki odgovara, super, cekamo skupa.


da cekamo skupa,a cekanje ubija dok sam kod kuce,jedva čekam da prođu ova 4 dana pa da mogu na posao mislim da onda necu moc toliko o tome razmišljati.zahvaljujuci postu od butterfly znam kako trebam s injekcijama iako sam našla kolegicu koja ce mi ih dat  :Smile:  puno srece i strpljenja......

----------


## Snekica

Decapeptyl možeš sama isto u stomak. Za Brevactid sam i ja zamolila frendicu da mi je stisne na mesnati dio mene  :Razz:

----------


## Strašna

S obzirom da sam imala "višak" uputnica za vađenje bete, odem ja danas i izvadim. Rezultat 0,5 U/L.  :Sad: 
Danas, 12 dan od transfera. Izvadit cu ju još službeno u petak...ali mislim da je to to...  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

Strasna :Sad:  jos postoji nada, zasto zuris i zalostis se prije vremena?znam da zelis znati,bile smo skoro sve vec na tom mjestu,i ja bih i sada da je vec 20.,i naravno da je sto se datum vise blizi,sve teze cekati ali zivciras se i razocaravas prije vremena:/ drzi se,dragicka  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Ma mislim da ako mi je danas beta 0,5...da nema šanse da skoči za 3 dana.....

----------


## kitty

Strašna  :Love:

----------


## geceta

> Ma mislim da ako mi je danas beta 0,5...da nema šanse da skoči za 3 dana.....


Oprosti...ja sam vjeciti optimist pa si i sad mislim ak se dupla u 2dana,zast
Sad ne bi skocila :/ nastojala sam tako i sebe tjesiti ... A i ne svida mi se ta tvoja vijest ;( vibrala sam
Za nekaj ljepse
Drzi se,micica  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

Eh da.....
za svaki slučaj budem ja službeno izvadila još jednu u petak..pa cu zvat svoju doktoricu i vidjet sta dalje....
Hvala tebi a i svim curama koje su vibrale....
A onima koje prodju kao ja, reći ću nešto što meni moj muž kaže da me utješi. Kaže, nemože roda nositi toliko puno beba u jednoj turi...naša beba nije stala u ovu turu, al već u idućoj možda stiže! Zato držite se!

----------


## Inesz

Strašna, žao mi je.  :Sad: 

Sjetim se svog postupka i nade koju sam ulagala, nada je dobra, ona je pokretač našeg pozitivnog djelovanja prema cilju kojem idemo,  ovdje se uvijek sa vama nadam i vibram. 
Radujem se svakom uspjehu a žalosti me svaki  trenutni neuspjeh. 

I znam da ovo grozno izgleda što ću napisati-beta od 0,5 jest negativna beta, to je medicinska realnost.

Svakoj od vas šaljem tone dobrih vibri i posipam vas trudničkom prašinom za sreću u ovom, sljedećem ili nekom drugom postupku.

----------


## tikica78

strašna jako mi je žao..a baš sam mislila da si uspjela..
ma samo glavu gore i u nove pobjede , ne uspiju samo oni koji odustanu! to je moj moto..

----------


## magi7

Strašna, stvarno mi je žao, a baš sam se nadala da će kod tebe biti dobra beta, no što je tu je. Glavu gore i idemo dalje. Evo ja sad čekam M pa ću probat vidjet dal se moja druga sreća skriva u KBC Rijeka :Wink: . Važno je ne odustajat, a ono što te ne slomi samo te ojača. Ja sam krenula u ovaj FET, ajde idemo vidjeti dal je moja druga bebica sad odlučila doć kod mene, ipak još nije, valjda je sad hladno i rodama, zato na proljeće će biti sigurno puno posla za njih :Grin: 
Malo sam se raspisala, ali eto ,svim čekalicama vibram za dobitne postupke

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure....
U petak zovem gore...Nadam se nekom polustimuliranom kako nebi morala čekat 6 mj. Ako doktorica bude pristala na to.

----------


## Sonja29

> Strašna, žao mi je. 
> 
> Sjetim se svog postupka i nade koju sam ulagala, nada je dobra, ona je pokretač našeg pozitivnog djelovanja prema cilju kojem idemo,  ovdje se uvijek sa vama nadam i vibram. 
> Radujem se svakom uspjehu a žalosti me svaki  trenutni neuspjeh. 
> 
> I znam da ovo grozno izgleda što ću napisati-beta od 0,5 jest negativna beta, to je medicinska realnost.
> 
> Svakoj od vas šaljem tone dobrih vibri i posipam vas trudničkom prašinom za sreću u ovom, sljedećem ili nekom drugom postupku.


x

----------


## legal alien

strasna zao mi je. 

ja pak imamo dobre vijesti. moja beta je 153!!!! danas je 14dpt. znam da to nije bas puno ali glavno je da se za dva dana podupla, zar ne?

ima li netko sa pozitivnim ishodom sa ovolikom betom 14dpt.

----------


## Strašna

Bravo Legal alien...čestitam i navijam za pravilno duplanje!  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

zapravo inesz ti si mi najbolji i najljepsi primjer kako medicina nije matematika.

----------


## magi7

Bravo legal alien! Čestitaaaam. Ma beta je dobra, vjerojatno je bila malo kasnije implantacije ali nadam se da će se pravilno duplati i želim ti školsku trudnoću. Baš si me razveselila, evo malo i :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: radi tebe

----------


## anddu

legal, za tebe sugrađanko (nadam se da dobroh uhvatih jednom negdje) posebno navijam  :Zaljubljen: . Za duplanje puno ~~~~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------


## geceta

Bravo za tebe i tvoje smrzlice! :Smile:  znas da mi tvoja lijepa vijest posebno puno znaci  :Smile: )) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za skolsko duplanje! :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

alien, bila si mi opasno sumnjiva, čestitam!! I ja bi takvu "malu" betu  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

hvala vam cure. nevjerojatno je koliko ti znaci podrska virtualnih prija. i kad si up i kad si down. 

znam da je pozitivna beta tek jedan od koraka do bebe ali ne mogu vam opisat srecu kad sam vidjela betu (po prvi put veca od 3). 
poznanik kojeg sam srela u bolnici vjerojatno misli da sam se izlijecila od neke vrlo opasne i rijetke bolesti kako sam skakala od srece. nadam se da cu performance ponoviti u cetvrtak. :Wink: 

anddu ako si za neku kavu/caj kad prodje ovo ludilo od vremena javi se. nisam jos nikad upoznala nikog s rode in flash. to je kao neka vrsta blind date-a  :Smile: 
joj lupetam gluposti, nemojte se ljuti, adrenalin, ushicena i ustravljena u isto vrijeme

----------


## kiarad

Alien, i ja ti cestitam, drzim fige. Javi obavezno drugu betu. i moj savjet, Zdravo Marijo od srca, pomaze

----------


## Sonja29

alien čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete

----------


## geceta

:/od 2 ujutro ne spavam,pritisak kao da cu dobit ali na momente pecka :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

> strasna zao mi je. 
> 
> ja pak imamo dobre vijesti. moja beta je 153!!!! danas je 14dpt. znam da to nije bas puno ali glavno je da se za dva dana podupla, zar ne?
> 
> ima li netko sa pozitivnim ishodom sa ovolikom betom 14dpt.


 :Smile:  Kako lijepa beta!!! Čestitam!  
Naravno, sve može biti dobro (i bit će)  :Smile: . 
Ali  mi koje sno iskusile MPO znamo kako si rane trudoće osjetljive, bile početne bete više ili niže vrijednosti, jer na ranu trudnoću ne utječe samo vrijednost bete već mnogi, mnogi drugi utjecaji su bitini-u prvom redu kromosomska struktura embrija. Ali na to nemoj misliti, misli na to da si trudna  :Smile:  i da će biti sve u redu. 
Vrijednosti bhcg-a značajno variraju od trudnoće do trudnoće. Isti dan nakon ovulacije vrijednosti (ili isti dan nakon transfera embrija određene starosti) bete mogu se razlikovati i do 200 puta. Npr. 15 dnt beta može biti npr 41, a u nekoj drugoj trudnoći ta vrijednost 15dnt može biti 9000. 

Budi sretna i misli na lijepu budućnost sa svojom bebom...  
Za dalje ~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Evo,alien,mislim da ti ineszin potpis odgovara na pitanje :Smile:

----------


## Ljubica

Legal alian cestitke od srca i da se fino udupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
objavi please i na odbrojavanju da nam se popunjava lista.
Strasna bas mi je zao, sada skupi snagu i u nove pobjede!

----------


## jelena1m

> Eh da.....
> za svaki slučaj budem ja službeno izvadila još jednu u petak..pa cu zvat svoju doktoricu i vidjet sta dalje....
> Hvala tebi a i svim curama koje su vibrale....
> A onima koje prodju kao ja, reći ću nešto što meni moj muž kaže da me utješi. Kaže, nemože roda nositi toliko puno beba u jednoj turi...naša beba nije stala u ovu turu, al već u idućoj možda stiže! Zato držite se!


muž ti je legenda  :Smile:  i dobro je što je pozitivan takvi nam muževi trebaju,da nas bodre kad je teško

----------


## jelena1m

> hvala vam cure. nevjerojatno je koliko ti znaci podrska virtualnih prija. i kad si up i kad si down. 
> 
> znam da je pozitivna beta tek jedan od koraka do bebe ali ne mogu vam opisat srecu kad sam vidjela betu (po prvi put veca od 3). 
> poznanik kojeg sam srela u bolnici vjerojatno misli da sam se izlijecila od neke vrlo opasne i rijetke bolesti kako sam skakala od srece. nadam se da cu performance ponoviti u cetvrtak.
> 
> anddu ako si za neku kavu/caj kad prodje ovo ludilo od vremena javi se. nisam jos nikad upoznala nikog s rode in flash. to je kao neka vrsta blind date-a 
> joj lupetam gluposti, nemojte se ljuti, adrenalin, ushicena i ustravljena u isto vrijeme


ma tko bi se ljutio,samo ti uživaj u svojoj sreci i budi pozitivna....puno srece draga  :Smile:

----------


## jelena1m

juče sam bila kod svoje dr.po uputnicu i po recepte.pozvala me kod sebe i saopćila kako mi papa nije uredu i da imam cin 1,koliko sam pročitala ne bi trebalo biti ništa opasno ali me je protreslo i zaokupiralo misli  :Sad:  kao da mi nije dovoljno ovo iščekivanje do bete  :Sad:  sada prvo moram sačekati betu pa joj se javiti za daljne pretrage uf  :Sad:

----------


## jelena1m

> Decapeptyl možeš sama isto u stomak. Za Brevactid sam i ja zamolila frendicu da mi je stisne na mesnati dio mene


hvala Snekica,dali ti je poznato jel smeta ako decapeptyl primim u mišić(zato što mislim da sam ga danas tako dobila) u rame,iako mi je medicinska sestra dala nekako se želim uvjeriti da je to uredu

----------


## hallo

> strasna zao mi je. 
> 
> ja pak imamo dobre vijesti. moja beta je 153!!!! danas je 14dpt. znam da to nije bas puno ali glavno je da se za dva dana podupla, zar ne?
> 
> ima li netko sa pozitivnim ishodom sa ovolikom betom 14dpt.


čestitam draga ,,nije mala,,meni je bila i manja, a guramo 13-ti tjedan,,nek se samo lipo dupla i super,,,

----------


## legal alien

znate sto, nakon ovoliko pozitivne energije i nakon ovoliko vibri mora se poduplati. hvala jos jednom svima.

----------


## crna ovca

Bok curke, evo meni je danas 2 dnt i vratili su nam tri 3dn embrija na sigurno cuvanje. Odlucih s vama kratiti vrijeme i nadam se da cu pohvatati sve simptome i bete. Pozzzz svima i vibram za velike beturine! :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

crna ovca super.. samo lijepo lagano čuvaj svoje mrvice i evo i tvoje bete za koji dan..

----------


## zipica

> Bok curke, evo meni je danas 2 dnt i vratili su nam tri 3dn embrija na sigurno cuvanje. Odlucih s vama kratiti vrijeme i nadam se da cu pohvatati sve simptome i bete. Pozzzz svima i vibram za velike beturine!


jedna velika vibra za još što veću betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Buduci da sam si lijepo utempirala uzimanje estrofema sad mi je jos bolje utempirano to isto s utricima pa sam u nedoumici. U subotu idem raditi a utrice trebam staviti u 11,isto kad uzmem estrofem oralno,kak vi to rjesavate
S obzirom da nakon toga treba lezati?bas sam si zakomplicirala  :Sad:

----------


## jelena1m

> Buduci da sam si lijepo utempirala uzimanje estrofema sad mi je jos bolje utempirano to isto s utricima pa sam u nedoumici. U subotu idem raditi a utrice trebam staviti u 11,isto kad uzmem estrofem oralno,kak vi to rjesavate
> S obzirom da nakon toga treba lezati?bas sam si zakomplicirala


draga geceta,kad sam u takvoj situaciji ja ih popijem,isto kao i što ih moraš popiti na dan transfera...

----------


## geceta

Oralno,to mislis? Na vv ih na dan transfera samo treba uzeti dovoljno rano vaginalno.ma ja sam si sve zeznula s estrofemima,nisam znala da cu ih kasnije morat istovremeno uzimat,a i inace mi ovak odgovara radnom vremenu ( skolski raspored )

----------


## tikica78

ja to nisam uzimala nikad u isto vrijeme nego sve nekako okvirno, ne moraš se opterećivati s tim da bude u točno vrijeme bitno je da uzmeš nekad ujutro u podne u navečer.. pomjeri si sve od sutra npr. stavi utriće pola sta prije posla i malo lezi..

----------


## geceta

Hh a ja sve po PSu  :Smile:  mozda mi je onda najbolje ove koje uzimam po noci uzet kasnije,sto blize jutru a ove u 11 u 15 pa opet navecer normalno ko inace. Hvala ti ,draga, na tako brzom odgovoru

----------


## tikica78

ma kažem ti meni dr.L nije nikad rekao da moram držati se toga u minutu , osobito za Estrofem.. to kad popiješ popiješ nije problem, a utriće sam ja stavljala i u firmi vaginalno, nisam ležala ali imam sjedeći posao pa sam se malo nagnula i bilo je to ok..
a kako se osjećaš? imaš tri mrvice na čuvanju jel  dobro vidim u potpisu?

----------


## jelena1m

> Oralno,to mislis? Na vv ih na dan transfera samo treba uzeti dovoljno rano vaginalno.ma ja sam si sve zeznula s estrofemima,nisam znala da cu ih kasnije morat istovremeno uzimat,a i inace mi ovak odgovara radnom vremenu ( skolski raspored )


ma da na oralno mislim,meni je dr.Lučinger rekao da ih popijem na dan transfera,tako da sam ih ja popila jednom,a u kbo dok sam tamo bila su govorili da stavljamo tampon da nam ne iscuri prije vremena(ako ne možemo ležati)što se meni nije sviđalo.....ali sad sam pročitala uputstva i tamo piše da se u tudnoći uzimaju isključivo vaginalno zato što citiram"tijekom drugog i trećeg trimestra postoji rizik razvoja nuspojava od strane jetre" pa onda možda da probaš s tim tamponom...

----------


## geceta

Je,Tikica,3 smrznute su se oplodile i 3 su na cuvanju :Smile:  jucer mi od 2 ujutro nisu dale mira i cijeli dan mi je bio pritisak ali danas sam okej :Smile:  kako se ti drzis? Koliko sad moras cekati?
Joj, Jelena, ni meni se nekako ovo s tamponom ne svida :/

----------


## tikica78

a držim se, jedan dan bolje a jedan mislim da ću skinuti s zdrave pameti od bola u srcu..
ali guram dalje, moram jedino što mi može izliječiti srce je nova trudnoća, a dotad moram čekati 3 ciklusa..
vjerujem da tamo negdje u travnju, najkasnije u lipnju budem i ja u novom postupku..
budući su i meni u KBo rekli za taj tampon želim ti reći da to ne guraš ni luda..
to nije dobro nikako..stavljaj ih vaginalno to je najbolje a ako i iscure nikad oni ne iscure totalno uvijek ostane dovoljno 
da podržava bebice.
sviđa mi se tvoja napetost.. to je super znak  :Smile:

----------


## jelena1m

geceta vidim da si imala neki pritisak??Ja to nemam samo ponekad neki grč kao pred mengu???Jel bi tremala osjećat nešto osim grčeva ili je to od osobe do osobe??Možda glupo pitanje ali šta da radim kad se sad zamaram sa svačim pa i s ovim  :Sad:

----------


## crna ovca

Evo danas je 2 dnt. Bila sam kod dr. L na prvoj kontroli nakon transfera. Kaze da sam se malo pocela napuhivati i dao mi je danas pola ampule Brevactida 1500. Ja se osjecam super i nekako sam happy i opustena. S vremena na vrijeme me zarosta dolje kao kad trebam dobiti i imam osijecaj da mi stalno krulji u doljnjem dijelu stomaka. Cice ne smijem ni pipnuti. Bolile su me cijeli postupak, ali sada su krenule boliti i s gornje strane. Ja stavljam Utriće 3x2 ujutro u 7, u 15 sati i u 23 sata.

----------


## geceta

Tikice,  :Love:  , ne mogu ni zamisliti... Prvo to prozivjeti,prezivjeti,cekati pa onda opet sve te kako kazes stepenice prolaziti ;(  Nadam se da ce ti tada tijelo biti spremno i da ce tada i zakon vise ici u nasu korist.
Ne usudim se nadati uopce da je ta napetost dobra. probudilo me, nisam mogla spavati,nemir,grcevi i cijeli dan pritisak kao da cu dobiti. Ali Jelena,doista se pokusaj ne zivcirati s time jer je sve to razlicito od zene do zene. Ja sam u prvom imala sve simptome a na kraju negativnu betu.

----------


## jelena1m

> Tikice,  , ne mogu ni zamisliti... Prvo to prozivjeti,prezivjeti,cekati pa onda opet sve te kako kazes stepenice prolaziti ;(  Nadam se da ce ti tada tijelo biti spremno i da ce tada i zakon vise ici u nasu korist.
> Ne usudim se nadati uopce da je ta napetost dobra. probudilo me, nisam mogla spavati,nemir,grcevi i cijeli dan pritisak kao da cu dobiti. Ali Jelena,doista se pokusaj ne zivcirati s time jer je sve to razlicito od zene do zene. Ja sam u prvom imala sve simptome a na kraju negativnu betu.


pokušavam,ali kad ovdje pročitam simptome koji se meni ne dešavaju onda mi krenu brijati po glavi kojekakve misli  :Sad:  ali dobro trudim se biti pozitivna iako bas nisam taka,ne mogu se opustit i razmišljati da sam sad vec mozda trudna da se ne bi kasnije više razočarala...ah to čekanje....

----------


## tikica78

najteže je to vrijeme čekanja bete, ali iz svog iskustva ću vam reći još teže je čekanje novog postupka..
da sam bar sad na vašem mjestu i da čuvam bebice u stomaku.. to vam je cure moje slatko iščekivanje..uživajte u svakom trenutku.. :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Slazem se u potpunosti!cekanje novog postupka mi je bilo koma a vjestica tada naravno uvijek kasni :/

----------


## kiarad

> Buduci da sam si lijepo utempirala uzimanje estrofema sad mi je jos bolje utempirano to isto s utricima pa sam u nedoumici. U subotu idem raditi a utrice trebam staviti u 11,isto kad uzmem estrofem oralno,kak vi to rjesavate
> S obzirom da nakon toga treba lezati?bas sam si zakomplicirala


Geceta, draga, ja ti stavljam to kak se sjetim ali gledam da bude svakih 8 sati, jedan sat gore dole. ne mogu zbog posla staviti uvijek u isto vrijeme. i ne budim se svaki dan isto. ..

----------


## geceta

:Smile:  ma i dr mi je rekao vec da sam luda sto si navijam sat da to uzmem u isto vrijeme  :Smile:  hvala,drage moje.ja cu to onda lijepo u sub jedno kasnije,drugo ranije,bit ce malo veci razmak ali valjda ce bit ok

----------


## Ljubica

Samo da vam javim da me je mrvica napustila i beta opada!
Cure ovo je pretesko!

----------


## geceta

:Love:  ljubice ... ;(

----------


## tikica78

ljubice.. drži se znam kako ti.. to je ono što sam rekla .. beta je samo jedna stepenica od 100.. ali svejedno lijepo je kad je ugledaš veliku..
ne daj se ljubice, idemo dalje skupa..

----------


## Bab

A joj...Ljubuce draga...
Neopisivo mi je žao što si to morala proći...
Znam kako se osjećaš...nije lako ali s vremenom ćeš samo htjeti u novi postupak jer samo nova trudnoća može donjeti osmjeh na naša lica...bar ja tako razmišljam.
Drž'se draga...

----------


## tikica78

bab i ja sam zaključila da ovu bol u srcu može ublažiti jedino nova trudnoća i zato da mi je bar prespavati ovih 3 mj..

----------


## Ljubica

Drage cure hvala na utjesnim rijecima!
Bab slazem se sa tim da nam samo nova trudnoca moze donijeti novi osmjeh na lica. Naravno sto prije budemo mogli idemo u novi postupak po svoju zeljenu mrvicu.
Malo me jedino tjesi to sto se ipak zakacilo sto do sad nikad nisam osjetila.
A znate li kad bih sad mogla ponovo u novi Fet? Koliko moramo ciklusa sem ovog sada da sacekamo?

----------


## tikica78

meni je dr. rekao tri...(strašno mi je to dugo..)

----------


## Sonja29

Draga moja ljubice,vrijeme će ublažiti bol u srcu (bar je tak bilo kod mene).Proći će brzo ta tri mjeseca i opet ćete vi krenuti u akciju. Uskoro ćemo se radovati zajedno s tobom,tikki,tikicim,bab i ostalim suborkama!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Ljubica

Jao pa 3 mjeseca mi je kao vjecnost jos sa mojim dugim ciklusima to bi onda bio tek juni mjesec. Jel ti rekao da mozes nakon 3 ciklusa ili u trecem ciklusu?
Ja sam se sve nesto nadala da bi mogla vec u iducem ciklusu cim dobijem redovnu M ili bar u aprilu ili maju kad mi uslijedi drugi prirodni ciklus. A ako se ceka tri ciklusa to bi onda bio tek polovinom juna jer su mi ciklusi na 36- 40 dana prirodni.

----------


## Sonja29

najbolje da se posavjetuješ sa doktorom a a ko su ti tak dugi ciklusi možda ti da zeleno svjetlo i ranije. drži se!

----------


## kitty

> Drage cure hvala na utjesnim rijecima!
> Bab slazem se sa tim da nam samo nova trudnoca moze donijeti novi osmjeh na lica. Naravno sto prije budemo mogli idemo u novi postupak po svoju zeljenu mrvicu.
> Malo me jedino tjesi to sto se ipak zakacilo sto do sad nikad nisam osjetila.
> A znate li kad bih sad mogla ponovo u novi Fet? Koliko moramo ciklusa sem ovog sada da sacekamo?


ja sam nakon biokemijske pauzirala 1 mjesec i odmah sa sljedećom M išla u postupak sa smrznutim js. drži se, teško je to, ali vjeruj mi, čim počneš planirati novi postupak bit će puno lakše  :Love:

----------


## venddy

Ljubice jako mi žao što se mrvica nije zadržala  :Love: . 
Što se tiče novog postupka, s obzirom da ti je ovo biokemijska već slijedeći ciklus možeš ponovno ako se ti osječaš doraslom tome. Ja sam u rujnu imala bokemijsku i doktor je rekao da je dovoljno da pričekam jedna ciklus

----------


## Ljubica

Hvala cure ovo je vec ohrabrujuce. Pisala sam im u Mb pa sad cekam odgovor.

----------


## jelena1m

> Hvala cure ovo je vec ohrabrujuce. Pisala sam im u Mb pa sad cekam odgovor.


stvarno mi je žao  :Sad:  zbog toga što ti se desilo,držim fige da idući put bude sva ok  :Smile:  (kad god to bilo)

----------


## tikica78

Ljubice želim ti srecu da ne moraš dugo čekati, ja moram tri ciklusa ali moja djeca su bila 11tjedana...

----------


## Bab

Ljubice, ja sam nakon svake biokemijske trudnoće odmah dobila zeleno svijetlo za dalje. Ja sam pričekala 1 ciklus i opet sam išla u akciju...to su većinom bili prirodnjaci ili samo malo stimulirani postupci.
Sad nakon ovog misseda su mi rekli 3 mjeseca pauze, ali kao i kod tikice i moja bebica je bila 11 tjedana.
A ti si bila u fet-u znači bez lijekova tako da mislim da nećeš morati dugo čekati eventualno 1 ciklus.
Sretno i tebi i svima ostalima koji ste u postupku ili čekate u niskom startu.

----------


## tikica78

Bab draga moja i mi ćemo ubrzo..vidjet ćeš proci će nam ovo grozno vrijeme čekanja..iako mi se sad čini kao vječnost..

----------


## ana.b

> Ljubice, ja sam nakon svake biokemijske trudnoće odmah dobila zeleno svijetlo za dalje. Ja sam pričekala 1 ciklus i opet sam išla u akciju...to su većinom bili prirodnjaci ili samo malo stimulirani postupci.
> Sad nakon ovog misseda su mi rekli 3 mjeseca pauze, ali kao i kod tikice i moja bebica je bila 11 tjedana.
> A ti si bila u fet-u znači bez lijekova tako da mislim da nećeš morati dugo čekati eventualno 1 ciklus.
> Sretno i tebi i svima ostalima koji ste u postupku ili čekate u niskom startu.


Draga Bab, tek sam sad vidjela što ti se dogodilo! Strašno mi je žao!!  :Sad: 
Negdje smo u isto vrijeme bile u postupku i iščekivale betu...

----------


## crna ovca

*Ljubica*, zao mi je zbog zloceste bete. S druge strane bolje je da napravis pauzu da ti se tijelo malo odmori, nego da forsiras pa ne bude rezultata. Brzo ce to proci...

Ja sam se curke danas tako uplasila... Prolazila sam iz jedne sobe u hodnik i zakacila rukom kvaku... Trgnulo me i u tom trenu me zabolio stomak... Sva sam se preznojila...legla sam i bol je odmah prestala... Sad cijeli dan mislim na to... Toliko pazim, slusam doktora i odmaram i eto ti!!! Sto vi kazete!? Jesam li napravila s****? Bas sam se uplasila...

----------


## tikki

Ovčice, ma ne brini... Trbuh te vjerojatno zabolio jer je sve još dosta friško nakon punkcije, pa onda štoperice nakon transfera. Samo polako. Ako te zaboli trbuh, malo lezi i smiri se, ako je sve ok onda možeš sve polako raditi. Nemoj se živcirati  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> *Ljubica*, zao mi je zbog zloceste bete. S druge strane bolje je da napravis pauzu da ti se tijelo malo odmori, nego da forsiras pa ne bude rezultata. Brzo ce to proci...
> 
> Ja sam se curke danas tako uplasila... Prolazila sam iz jedne sobe u hodnik i zakacila rukom kvaku... Trgnulo me i u tom trenu me zabolio stomak... Sva sam se preznojila...legla sam i bol je odmah prestala... Sad cijeli dan mislim na to... Toliko pazim, slusam doktora i odmaram i eto ti!!! Sto vi kazete!? Jesam li napravila s****? Bas sam se uplasila...


Nisi ništa napravila,bit će to sve u redu! Ako je tko trebao napraviti s.... to sam onda ja ali iz potpisa vidiš da je sve u redu.samo se ti opusti i mazi bušu!

----------


## crna ovca

Doktor misli da smo uspjeli iskontrolirati da ne dodje do HS. Ne znam da libda se radujem ili ne! Hehehehe HS u vecini slucajeva znaci T!!! Mene inace trbuh boli samo kad idem na wc, a vecinu vremena imam osijecaj kao da imam kamenje u stomaku ili da sam se napila puuuuno vode. Malo sam napuhana u donjem dijelu trbuha, ali nista alarmantno.

Hvala vam curke, malo ste me utjesile...

----------


## tikica78

Crna ovca to ti je sve ok. A kako su ti cure rekle boli te od punkcije pa svaki malo brzi trzaj aktivira mišiće.. A simptomi su ti super, uživaj u čekanju bete..

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene da se i ovdje javim. U četvrtak sam procurila. U petak sam ponovila betu, koja je bila negativna.  :Sad: 
A ono što je pozitivno, kad sam se cula sa doktoricom, rekla mi je da mogu u polustimulirani..i da se javim vec na slijedecoj menstruaciji...
To mi je super jer sam stvarno mislila da cu morat puno duže pauzirat.

----------


## tikica78

Strašna zao mi je jako..ali super da ne moraš čekati dugo, i ako imas dobre zalihe js taj polustimulirani je super ja sam uspjela tako..sretno!

----------


## Strašna

Hvala!!!  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

*Strašna* pogledaj samo moj potpis. I to sam sve natukla u godinu dana. Nemoj odustajati i samo hrabro. Sve bi bliže cilju.

----------


## tlukaci5

ja prijavljujem 3 dan nakon transfera, simptomi sve i svašta..više se ne obazirem na ništa, jedino što me nervira ovaj zatvor-utrogestani

----------


## Strašna

> *Strašna* pogledaj samo moj potpis. I to sam sve natukla u godinu dana. Nemoj odustajati i samo hrabro. Sve bi bliže cilju.


Bez brige...volje, želje i upornosti imam...a i snage bome! Tako da u nove pobjede krećem uskoro!  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

sinoc me je oko 4 ujutro,probudila jaka bol ali jako nisko, nize od ruba gacica,pa me zanima dali je to maternica,bolilo je jako ali proslo je za desetak minuta,ali nikada me na tom mjestu nije bolilo,dana mi je 4dpt,na prvom ivf u nisam imala nikakve takve bolove,dali je netko od vas imao nesto slicno,nadam se da je to dobar znak.

----------


## Sonja29

Elena dešava se,sve je to u redu,ne brini!
strašna :Love:

----------


## kiarad

Elena, to je zapravo super. tak bi trebalo biti. drzim fige.mene je tek bolilo tako po noci 7 dnt i ne znam sto da kazem. pa jel moguce da je implatacija kod nekog 4 dan, kod nekog skloski 5 dan, kod nekog 7 dan? vise nista ne kuzim.

----------


## Elena 85

Kiarad moguce je kod svakog je drugacije,a jeli i tebe tako jako nisko boljelo,nesto kao da mi netko reze na tom mijestu,stalno sam citala o toj boli,ali nisam imala pojma ni gdje se nalazi maternica :Laughing: ,sad sam nasla da ona je tako nisko dolje,joooj da bar to kod nas bude dobar znak....

----------


## zipica

> sinoc me je oko 4 ujutro,probudila jaka bol ali jako nisko, nize od ruba gacica,pa me zanima dali je to maternica,bolilo je jako ali proslo je za desetak minuta,ali nikada me na tom mjestu nije bolilo,dana mi je 4dpt,na prvom ivf u nisam imala nikakve takve bolove,dali je netko od vas imao nesto slicno,nadam se da je to dobar znak.


mene je tako zabolilo oko 8 dpt i od tada imam jako neobičan osjećaj bolje reći kao neku nelagodu u donjem dijelu trbuha s vremena na vrijeme, a uz to su mi grudi malo povećale i bradvavice su jako osljetljive, ..na prvom IVFu  nisam imala takav osjećaj nelagode, ali osjećaj većih grudi i osjetljivih bradavica je bio prisutan, ali sam tad mislim 11 dpt imala smećkasti iscjedak i beta je na kraju bila 10... pa nekako brijem da bi to sad mogao biti dobar znak, ipak betu vadim na Valentinovo  :Wink:

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad moguce je kod svakog je drugacije,a jeli i tebe tako jako nisko boljelo,nesto kao da mi netko reze na tom mijestu,stalno sam citala o toj boli,ali nisam imala pojma ni gdje se nalazi maternica,sad sam nasla da ona je tako nisko dolje,joooj da bar to kod nas bude dobar znak....


je i mene je to tako nisko bolilo, preksinoc oko 3, i onda ujutro nisam mogla ustat na wc, poslije se smirilo ali sam drmnula jedan normabel i magnezij.
cuj kako god, ako nista od ovaj put tak budes i kriva, kad si me ti nagovorila. he,he

----------


## Elena 85

nadam se da je to to,a ak je na Valentinovo mora biti velika beta :Zaljubljen:  ,ja i dragi smo se zezali da ako nama bude beta na valentinovo curicu cemo zvat ako bude Valentina :Laughing:

----------


## kiarad

> mene je tako zabolilo oko 8 dpt i od tada imam jako neobičan osjećaj bolje reći kao neku nelagodu u donjem dijelu trbuha s vremena na vrijeme, a uz to su mi grudi malo povećale i bradvavice su jako osljetljive, ..na prvom IVFu  nisam imala takav osjećaj nelagode, ali osjećaj većih grudi i osjetljivih bradavica je bio prisutan, ali sam tad mislim 11 dpt imala smećkasti iscjedak i beta je na kraju bila 10... pa nekako brijem da bi to sad mogao biti dobar znak, ipak betu vadim na Valentinovo


Zipica, pa ti onda vadis prva betu. hajde, reci nam kak je ta bol bila, molim te opisi nam to jr meni nije jasno kak kod mene uvijek sve kontra. ja sam prvi ivf bila u kronicnom hiperu i nije ni cudo da nije uspjelo, a sada nista, samo ta jaka bol 8 dnt.

----------


## Elena 85

> je i mene je to tako nisko bolilo, preksinoc oko 3, i onda ujutro nisam mogla ustat na wc, poslije se smirilo ali sam drmnula jedan normabel i magnezij.
> cuj kako god, ako nista od ovaj put tak budes i kriva, kad si me ti nagovorila. he,he


Ma vidjet ces draga da cemo uspjet ovaj put,,hehe ja imama neki ludi osjecaj,mozda nisam  u pravu ali tako se osijecam :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Ma vidjet ces draga da cemo uspjet ovaj put,,hehe ja imama neki ludi osjecaj,mozda nisam  u pravu ali tako se osijecam


ah...nakon 2,5 godine malo mi je tesko vjerovat da ce ovaj biti dobitni, ali priznajem nikad ne gubim nadu i nadam se samo je lakse kad mi to nije jedina opcija u buducnosti. ono, mi zene moramo planirat da nam bude lakse. tak da hocu reci planiram i brdo drugih stvari ako bas ovaj put nece biti dobitni. nisam danas bas neki optimist, sorry.

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad tebe ću po guzi..a za Elenu super bravo, tako sam i ja zadnji ivf bila pozitivna i bilo je sve ok..
cure mislim da su svi ti bolovi dobrodošli , bar sam ja tako mislila znala sam da se nešto događa.. :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad tebe ću po guzi..a za Elenu super bravo, tako sam i ja zadnji ivf bila pozitivna i bilo je sve ok..
> cure mislim da su svi ti bolovi dobrodošli , bar sam ja tako mislila znala sam da se nešto događa..


mislim ja pozitivno bez brige nego sad sam izgubljena jer ne znam kaj da mislim. ma neka i boli samo da znam da je ima nesto.

----------


## geceta

Curke,jel koju cijelo vrijeme boljelo? :/mislila sam da ce mi ovaj puta buduci da nije bilo stimulacije i punkcije,biti puno lakse no meni je gore!smetalo me,trecu noc me sijeklo,pa sam bila napuhnuta par dana,sedmi dan strasni pritisci,povremeni grcevi,pa tiskalo al nocas i sad 9.dan me tako boli na lijevoj strani da ne mogu ni lezati.

----------


## geceta

Boli i na dodir

----------


## tikica78

je bolilo je.. sve je to dobro..ajme koliko ćemo imati plusića uskoro.. :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Joj,Tikica,rijeci ti se pozlatile  :Smile:  jos sam danas i radila,hvala Bogu samo 3h,sad jedva lezim

----------


## kiarad

> Curke,jel koju cijelo vrijeme boljelo? :/mislila sam da ce mi ovaj puta buduci da nije bilo stimulacije i punkcije,biti puno lakse no meni je gore!smetalo me,trecu noc me sijeklo,pa sam bila napuhnuta par dana,sedmi dan strasni pritisci,povremeni grcevi,pa tiskalo al nocas i sad 9.dan me tako boli na lijevoj strani da ne mogu ni lezati.


mene boli pak desna strana na dodir. jao jel moguce geceta da smo mi trudne?

----------


## kiarad

> Joj,Tikica,rijeci ti se pozlatile  jos sam danas i radila,hvala Bogu samo 3h,sad jedva lezim


aha, i ti se iedna od nasih radoholicarki. no krasno. da bar imamo jednu ludnicu samo za nas da nas kupa stave pa da lezimo i zabavljamo se. meni sad kad dode m doma mislim da ce mi oteti sve. imam 4 telefona na trosjedu i laptop. jaoj...

----------


## tikica78

kiarad bitno da ležiš.. a ovo je malo ( laptop i 4 telefona :Laughing: )za razonodu a opet korisno, a i malo ti misli makne od svega.. kužim te potpuno..

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad bitno da ležiš.. a ovo je malo ( laptop i 4 telefona)za razonodu a opet korisno, a i malo ti misli makne od svega.. kužim te potpuno..


bas si me nasmijala. hvala, jos me boli pa mi sve pomaze jer kad samo lezim i nis ne tipkam smao me nervoza hvata.

----------


## tikica78

ajde, ajde još samo 3 dana i vadimo betu !! jupiiiii... baš se veselim!

----------


## kiarad

> ajde, ajde još samo 3 dana i vadimo betu !! jupiiiii... baš se veselim!


ti si jace sretna od mene...jos budem ujutro testic pisn.

----------


## tikica78

jel tebi vraćeno tri mrve? ne vidim iz potpisa pa se ne mogu sjetiti..

----------


## kiarad

Tiki, dvije mrve.

----------


## Ljubica

Cekalice bete evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~ za fine brojkice i nekoliko malih Valentino beba!
Mi smo vec od narednog ciklusa u novom pokusaju samo jos treba da iskontrolisem betu dali je na 0 kad mi stane vjestica.  :Smile:  
Svaki novi pokusaj budi novu nadu!

----------


## Elena 85

kiarad drzim fige da sutra budu dve crtice na testicu,ja se sutra vracam na posao a sve me dole boli ,nisam pametna sta cu,i kako cu izdrzati

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad drzim fige da sutra budu dve crtice na testicu,ja se sutra vracam na posao a sve me dole boli ,nisam pametna sta cu,i kako cu izdrzati


sutra cu ujutro opet, imam one jeftine pa bas me briga. ne mogu izdrzat, da me ne boli bi ali oavko ne znam jel da disem ili ne. kao  ako krenem do kuhinje mozda to nasteti, mislim da me kuzis.

----------


## Elena 85

kuzim kiarad,eto i mene od onog kad me zabolilo po noci,stalno bolucka stomak i stalnooo moram piskiti,ako trpim jos me vise boli,a nekako mi to nema veze sa trudnocom ,jer je rano.

----------


## kiarad

> kuzim kiarad,eto i mene od onog kad me zabolilo po noci,stalno bolucka stomak i stalnooo moram piskiti,ako trpim jos me vise boli,a nekako mi to nema veze sa trudnocom ,jer je rano.


tak ti je i meni, danas sam bila 20 puta na wc, a ak ne odem duze umirem od boli.ma ne znam, sve je to malo abnormalno.

----------


## Elena 85

neznam cure dali je netko sa pozitivnom betom imao slicno iskustvo

----------


## geceta

> tak ti je i meni, danas sam bila 20 puta na wc, a ak ne odem duze umirem od boli.ma ne znam, sve je to malo abnormalno.


Samo 20? :Shock:   toliko sam sam do podneva puta bila!!hi hi,kuzimo se cure  :Smile:  isto i ovdje

----------


## geceta

> aha, i ti se iedna od nasih radoholicarki. no krasno. da bar imamo jednu ludnicu samo za nas da nas kupa stave pa da lezimo i zabavljamo se. meni sad kad dode m doma mislim da ce mi oteti sve. imam 4 telefona na trosjedu i laptop. jaoj...


I nisam bas s ta 3h  :Smile: ) trebala sam jos prosli tj poceti ali prehlada i bolovi su to odgodili,danas otisla i od onda sam u horizontali.
A ovo sto kazes,da smo mozda trudne...toliko sam se nadala zadnji puta i bila sigurna u sve simptome da me sada jednostavno strah povezati ista s trudnocom :Sad:

----------


## kiarad

> I nisam bas s ta 3h ) trebala sam jos prosli tj poceti ali prehlada i bolovi su to odgodili,danas otisla i od onda sam u horizontali.
> A ovo sto kazes,da smo mozda trudne...toliko sam se nadala zadnji puta i bila sigurna u sve simptome da me sada jednostavno strah povezati ista s trudnocom


moras isprazniti post.

----------


## geceta

Jesam upravo :Smile:  napuni mi se taj cas:/

----------


## Sonja29

> neznam cure dali je netko sa pozitivnom betom imao slicno iskustvo


Elena jesam ja! Želim vam isti scenarij kao kod mene  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Elena jesam ja! Želim vam isti scenarij kao kod mene


Sonja, oprosti možeš nam malo to opisati, puno bi nam pomogla. sorry kaj davimo

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena jesam ja! Želim vam isti scenarij kao kod mene


znaci to je kod tebe bilo od trudnoce :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  joj obradovala si nas puno :Smile:  hvala Sonja

----------


## kiarad

> znaci to je kod tebe bilo od trudnoce joj obradovala si nas puno hvala Sonja


Elena, ali treba nam opis dogadanja, ne mozemo to tako zakljuciti.bitno je koji dan boli. mene nije bolilo 5.dnt, nego tek 7

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena, ali treba nam opis dogadanja, ne mozemo to tako zakljuciti.bitno je koji dan boli. mene nije bolilo 5.dnt, nego tek 7


Kiarad ne moze nas boliti sve isti dan,mislim da to dali je bolilo 4.5.6... dan nije toliko bitno,jer sve smo razlicite,i o puno stvari nam ovisi kad ce nam se ugnjezditi bebe,bitno je da je to takva vrsta bola,jer kod mene toga u prvom postupku nije bilo ,ni slico kao sada,ni bolova u maternici ni cestog pipi,pa zbog toga se nadam da c ebiti nesto :Wink:

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad ne moze nas boliti sve isti dan,mislim da to dali je bolilo 4.5.6... dan nije toliko bitno,jer sve smo razlicite,i o puno stvari nam ovisi kad ce nam se ugnjezditi bebe,bitno je da je to takva vrsta bola,jer kod mene toga u prvom postupku nije bilo ,ni slico kao sada,ni bolova u maternici ni cestog pipi,pa zbog toga se nadam da c ebiti nesto


i to mi je jasno, samo kad bi to barem negdje strucno pisalo pa da i mi neznalice znamo.

----------


## Elena 85

> i to mi je jasno, samo kad bi to barem negdje strucno pisalo pa da i mi neznalice znamo.


Znam draga i ja bi da nam svi koji su imali pozitivnu betu opisu kako su se osjecali tada,sta su primjetili,po cemu su mislili da je to,to,jer bi nam to puno pomoglo,bar se nadam.

----------


## Sonja29

Mene je bolilo od punkcije pa sve do 6 tt. Ponekad je bol bila tak jaka da sam se sva preznojavala.Bolilo me konstantno a najgore je bilo kad sam trebala mokriti tada sam imala osječaj da će mi bol razoriti utrobu.Vremenom je postalo lakše dok nije skroz popustilo.

----------


## kiarad

> Mene je bolilo od punkcije pa sve do 6 tt. Ponekad je bol bila tak jaka da sam se sva preznojavala.Bolilo me konstantno a najgore je bilo kad sam trebala mokriti tada sam imala osječaj da će mi bol razoriti utrobu.Vremenom je postalo lakše dok nije skroz popustilo.


Sonja, hvala. Da barem znam da zbog toga mene boli. evo nocas opet. sada je malo lakse, ali imam osjecaj kao da imam kamen u trbuhu i tezak je kao veliki veliki trbuh. Moram priznat malo mi je lakse. jos 3 noci odspavam i vadim betu....

----------


## tikki

I mene je ovaj zadnji put bolilo, točno ovako kako sonja opisuje. U prijašnjim postupcima nisam nikada ništa osjetila. Ali mislim da nema ravila, da svatko drugacije reagira, pa cak i iz postupka u postupak...

Kiarad, ma za čas će proći ta tri dana. I nadam se lijepom rezultatu  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

cure moje čitam vas i smješkam se.. ja sam po tom stalnom piškenju i skužila da sam trudna.. to je to! i ja sam imala tu identičnu bol kako opisujete i piškila svakih 20min( sad sam bubnula) to nije od utrića makar netko i to kaže.. joj kako sam sretna ! sve ste mi trudne JUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

> cure moje čitam vas i smješkam se.. ja sam po tom stalnom piškenju i skužila da sam trudna.. to je to! i ja sam imala tu identičnu bol kako opisujete i piškila svakih 20min( sad sam bubnula) to nije od utrića makar netko i to kaže.. joj kako sam sretna ! sve ste mi trudne JUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!


e znas kaj? ak nisam trudna duzna si mi rucak, onaj koji sam ja tebi duzna, a ak jesam eto mene k tebi da platim rucak. bas me briga.
i opet vadim betu na petak...kaj si ti isla vadiit kako ti je rekao ili ranije?

----------


## tikica78

išla sam kako mi je rekao..

----------


## kiarad

> išla sam kako mi je rekao..


htjela sam te jos samo pitat, jel se sjecas mozda, meni jutros kada se zelim malo protegnuti trbuh jako zateze, kao da mi je koza tjesna.

----------


## geceta

A tko bu meni duzan rucak ak nisam trudna? :Wink:  Kiara,sto ne spavas? Ja sam nocas odvalila u komadu,cak se nisam stoput dizala na wc,lezim otkad sam se digla pa ne boli. Ja pak betu ponovno imam u ponedeljak  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> A tko bu meni duzan rucak ak nisam trudna? Kiara,sto ne spavas? Ja sam nocas odvalila u komadu,cak se nisam stoput dizala na wc,lezim otkad sam se digla pa ne boli. Ja pak betu ponovno imam u ponedeljak


o dobro jutro! sva sreca da ste tu jer cu poluditi od dosade. nisam spavala u komadu, par odlaska na wc i u 5 opet bol. za popiz. budem te ja castila sa onim znas kaj ti se jelo neki dan i onda mozda odemo i na rucak. samo ti dodi....ja bi se voljela druziti sa vama curama ali svi su tak nekak stidljivi. ionak od mojih cura me nitko ne kuzi kao sto ni ja svoju frendicu koja ima dijete ne kuzim, jednostavno se nemamo kaj razgovarat.

----------


## geceta

Joj,draga,vec sam ti rekla,mi se s pun kufer frendova vise nemamo o cem razg a dan prije transfera sam jednom cak rekla
Da odj... :Smile:  i bas sam bila poslije ponosna na sebe! Tko nije prozivio, cak i da se trudio,ne moze nas razumijeti

----------


## tikica78

da to je istina .. teško možeš pričati s nekim da te istinski razumije, to može samo netko tko je prošao sve ovo..
drugi te evenutalno kao pokušavaju razumjeti ali te ustvari samo žale.. 

ja vas sve častim samo vi meni budite trudne!

----------


## kiarad

> da to je istina .. teško možeš pričati s nekim da te istinski razumije, to može samo netko tko je prošao sve ovo..
> drugi te evenutalno kao pokušavaju razumjeti ali te ustvari samo žale.. 
> 
> ja vas sve častim samo vi meni budite trudne!


al me je sad Geceta nasmijala. bravo za tebe!!!!
Tiki, daj mi please odgovori jel i tebe trbuh zatezao kao da ti je koza tijesna, to osjetim kada se ispravima.

----------


## tikica78

da sad sam se sjetila da ti nisam rekla.. je je i koža me svrbila .. osobito ako si mršava kao ja naravno da zateže.. :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Heh,ja s tim nemam problema :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> da sad sam se sjetila da ti nisam rekla.. je je i koža me svrbila .. osobito ako si mršava kao ja naravno da zateže..


thanx

----------


## Sonja29

tikice kad dodjem u ZG zajedno ćemo ih častiti ručkom samo neka one nama budu trudne :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Sonja ali i mi ćemo biti trudne tad važi?

----------


## Sonja29

> Sonja ali i mi ćemo biti trudne tad važi?


Draga ja se nadam da ću tada već biti u 4-5 mjesecu trudnoće a naravno da se podrazumjeva da ćeš do tada i ti bit trudnica jer bez toga neću ni da pričam sa tobom  :Smile: )))

----------


## tikica78

jao koja sam ja glupsonka.. opće ne čitam šta piše.. sorry.. 
ali nema veze stoji moja rečenica biti ćemo trudne nije bitno koja koliko.. :Very Happy:  joj al se tješim sama sebe..pa to je prestrašno..

----------


## geceta

Natempirat cemo taj rucak-kavu-kremsnite za svibanj,lipanj :Smile:  taman budemo sve trudnice!

----------


## Sonja29

> Natempirat cemo taj rucak-kavu-kremsnite za svibanj,lipanj taman budemo sve trudnice!


Uhh ne spominji mi Samoborske kremšnite i kebab :Smile:  Inaće zadnjih mjesec dana ne jedem skoro ništa,bukvalno živim na juhi i mineralnoj ali mislim da bi to dvoje mogla pojest :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Ja ne znam koji je meni vrag,meni se jedu vec 2tj!!ludacki!!!  :Smile:  a sta ti je tak lose da si na toj "dijeti" ili ti se sam gadi sve? :Sad:  sorry kaj zabadam nos

----------


## Sonja29

> Ja ne znam koji je meni vrag,meni se jedu vec 2tj!!ludacki!!!  a sta ti je tak lose da si na toj "dijeti" ili ti se sam gadi sve? sorry kaj zabadam nos


NE brini,ne zabadaš :Smile:  (samo se nadam da nismo pretjerale pa da nas moderatori ne ukore) Imam užasne mučnine po cijeli dan (osim kad spavam) i povračam.Sve mi se gadi od hrane,kuhinje,mirisa itd.....(ponekad se pitam zašto T zovu i blaženo stanje kad je meni trenutno sve drugo osim toga).

----------


## geceta

Ajoj,nadam se da ce ti uskoro proci :Sad:

----------


## zipica

prije nekoliko dana podijelia sam s vama da osjećam neki neobičan osjećaj u donjem dijelu trbuha, nisam vam točno znala to poisati ali nekako sam imala feeling da bi to moglo bi to....BINGO!...beta jučer 719 (15dnt, vraćene 2 trodnevne mrve)  :Wink:  
cure držim fige!

----------


## tikica78

i ovdje čestitam od srca! uživaj u svojoj trudnoći i nek ti sve bude školski ..

----------


## geceta

Cestitam!! :Smile:  ja sam danas tuznjikava jer me ne boli:/ nista ne osjecam,osim sto tulim svako malo bezveze

----------


## tlukaci5

zipica čestitam, ja danas 6dnt, jučer nikakvi bolovi a danas onako malo bolucka,??
jedva čekam vađenje bete, ubija ta neizvjesnost..

----------


## kiarad

> Cestitam!! ja sam danas tuznjikava jer me ne boli:/ nista ne osjecam,osim sto tulim svako malo bezveze


tak i mene nije nista ali nista bolilo do 9.dana, a onda muko moja. kad ce stati? tak da znas i sama nema pravila

----------


## kiarad

> prije nekoliko dana podijelia sam s vama da osjećam neki neobičan osjećaj u donjem dijelu trbuha, nisam vam točno znala to poisati ali nekako sam imala feeling da bi to moglo bi to....BINGO!...beta jučer 719 (15dnt, vraćene 2 trodnevne mrve)  
> cure držim fige!


zipica, cestitam! super. jos nam netko vasi betu sutra ali ne znam tko....pa sretno svima

----------


## Elena 85

Zipica cestitam na beti ,svu srecu ti zelim za dalje duplanje i skolsku trudnocu!!!!!
Kiarad drzim fige za sutra,javi  nam cim budes znala.

----------


## kiarad

> Zipica cestitam na beti ,svu srecu ti zelim za dalje duplanje i skolsku trudnocu!!!!!
> Kiarad drzim fige za sutra,javi  nam cim budes znala.


ali ja sam osoba od petka....17.02.2012.

----------


## Elena 85

> ali ja sam osoba od petka....17.02.2012.


da ja sam izgleda skrenula,cijeli dan mislim da je sutra petak :Laughing:

----------


## *mare*

samo da pošaljem veliki  :Love:  svim čekalicama. cure želim vam svima velike bete i da ovo čekanje što brže prođe.  :Wink: 
ja sam danas 5 dnt,  betu vadim 23.02. i odlučila sam ne pišati testove i proooobati ovaj put ne osluškivati simptome (kao da je to tako lako  :Laughing: )

----------


## jelena1m

zipica bas mi je drago,puno,puno sreće ti želim  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> samo da pošaljem veliki  svim čekalicama. cure želim vam svima velike bete i da ovo čekanje što brže prođe. 
> ja sam danas 5 dnt,  betu vadim 23.02. i odlučila sam ne pišati testove i proooobati ovaj put ne osluškivati simptome (kao da je to tako lako )


uh, svaka cast!

----------


## jelena1m

> samo da pošaljem veliki  svim čekalicama. cure želim vam svima velike bete i da ovo čekanje što brže prođe. 
> ja sam danas 5 dnt,  betu vadim 23.02. i odlučila sam ne pišati testove i proooobati ovaj put ne osluškivati simptome (kao da je to tako lako )


mare držim fige..... :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

ma nije to hrabrost već strah. :Grin:  nakon što sam popišala blijedi plus i dočekala negativnu betu, ja se više ne usudim pišati testove. to kako sam se onda osijećala ne želim si ponovno priuštiti.  :Rolling Eyes:  

nema druge - čekanje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## jelena1m

> ma nije to hrabrost već strah. nakon što sam popišala blijedi plus i dočekala negativnu betu, ja se više ne usudim pišati testove. to kako sam se onda osijećala ne želim si ponovno priuštiti.  
> 
> nema druge - čekanje


upravo zbog toga sam i ja odlučila ne piškiti testove.....čekam betu i to je to....

----------


## *mare*

Jelena, ti vidim još sitno brojiš!!  :Klap: 
držim fige do neba. kako se osijećaš?

----------


## kiarad

cure, jel imate kakvu ideju kako da smanjim bolove po noci, to su ustvari menstrulani bolovi koji su jaki po noci. magnezij vise ne pomaze. danas je 12dnt. hvala

----------


## *mare*

Kiarad, jesi probala s normabelom? onaj od 2mg možeš popiti  :Love: 
mislim ne zato da tebe ušlagira nego opušta i grčeve maternice.

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad, jesi probala s normabelom? onaj od 2mg možeš popiti 
> mislim ne zato da tebe ušlagira nego opušta i grčeve maternice.


jesam, u kombinaciji sa magnezijem ali nista. to popijem u 23, i vec u dva krenu bolovi. ne mogu vise izdrzat po noci. prek dana jos nekak.

----------


## jelena1m

> Jelena, ti vidim još sitno brojiš!! 
> držim fige do neba. kako se osijećaš?


mare brojim sitno u pravu si  :Smile:  hvala ti za fige i ja ih tebi držim da upali ovaj put.Što se osjećaja tiče:čitam ove reakcije svih cura i moram priznati da sam malo zabrinuta jel koliko sam primjetila ti neki bolovi su "dobrodošli" za dobre bete a ja ih nemam pa me pomalo strah da onda ovaj put nije upalilo  :Sad:  ,naravni nadu još nisam izgubila  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> mare brojim sitno u pravu si  hvala ti za fige i ja ih tebi držim da upali ovaj put.Što se osjećaja tiče:čitam ove reakcije svih cura i moram priznati da sam malo zabrinuta jel koliko sam primjetila ti neki bolovi su "dobrodošli" za dobre bete a ja ih nemam pa me pomalo strah da onda ovaj put nije upalilo  ,naravni nadu još nisam izgubila


Molim te jelena1m ne obaziri se na pisanja o bolovima, mnoge cure su ostale trudne bez da su imale ijedan simptom, a mnoge su ostale trudne i bez tih bolova. Mislim da se ovih nekoliko forumašica previše razmahalo s tim bolovima. Po meni ovi bolovi kiared uopće nemaju veze s trudnoćom (ne kažem da nije trudna nego samo da je podrijetlo bolova negdje drugo), prije imaju veze s HS-om bez obzira što je ovaj put primila manju količinu gonala nego zadnji put. A tebi jelena1m i svim ostalim čekalicama bete šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## miga24

Moram priznati da i mene zbunjuju malo svi ti silni "pozitivni"bolovi... Meni bolovi nisu u početku nikad značili ništa dobro moram priznati...Tek u kasnijim tjednima trudnoće su počeli (širenje maternice, razmicanje organa, zatvor itd.). Kao što kaže anddu - obično su to bili ili predmenstrualni bolovi ili bolovi vezani sa hs ili neka pojava vezana za utriće. Curke, beta će reći svoje i jedino ćete onda moći biti sigurne. Želim vam svu sreću svijeta i neka vam svima bete budu do krova a bolovi što prije prođu (ili tek zapravo počnu  :Wink: ).

----------


## TrudyC

kiarad - ako ti postupak ovaj put ne uspije (a nadam se da hoče) svakako reci doktoru da ti promijeni terapiju. Ako se ne varam i prošli i ovaj postupak koristila si gonale, zar ne? Možda da probaš s menopurima ili merionalima? 
Ja sam imala gadnih problema s gonalima (užasni bolovi i hiperstimulacija) koji su nestali kao rukom odnešeni prilikom korištenja menopura.

----------


## BigBlue

kiarad, držim fige za sutra  :Heart:  ... javi!

----------


## kiarad

SVIMA VAM PUNO HVALA NA DOBRIM ŽELJAMA!
Samo da razjasnim nešto, ovi moji bolovi sada su menstrualni bolovi i kad sam operirala polipe, doktor koji je kamerom promotrio stanje rekao je da sam ja taj tip žene koja ima jake bolove a slabo krvarenje. Ja to prepisujem tome. Također prošli puta sam definitvno bila u hiper i to zbog jake stimulacije i 8 uboda punkcije koji su me jako bolili. Sada imam više grčeve nego bolove, samo je to dosta jako. Ali sutra će sve biti puno puno jasnije. Također tikica, nije imala bolove a ostala je trudna sa blizancima. Tako da bolovi ili ne bolovi to nema veze kao što i svaka žena reagira drugačije na stimulaciju. Vjerujte mi da sam ja najmanje pozivitna kad me boli s obzirom da je zadnji puta bolilo jako a nije biklo ništ, a kao hiper pojačava mogućnost trudnoće.

----------


## M@tt

Kiarad....  :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

> Vjerujte mi da sam ja najmanje pozivitna kad me boli s obzirom da je zadnji puta bolilo jako a nije biklo ništ, a kao hiper pojačava mogućnost trudnoće.


Ne nego kad dođe do trudnoće pojačava se hiper, ispravite me ako griješim.

----------


## geceta

Hiper nikako ne pogoduje trudnoci.
Kiarad,~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu sutra!!!

----------


## miga24

> Ne nego kad dođe do trudnoće pojačava se hiper, ispravite me ako griješim.


I po mojim saznanjima je tako.

----------


## kiarad

> Hiper nikako ne pogoduje trudnoci.
> Kiarad,~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu sutra!!!


Onda mene L. hrani sa krivim informacijama. Tocno to mi je rekao. No kako bilo da bilo, sutra je moj dan jer dolazi BRAD PITT U ZAGREB!

----------


## M@tt

> No kako bilo da bilo, sutra je moj dan jer dolazi BRAD PITT U ZAGREB!


Sigurno češ ić stajat u gužvu i dočekat ga velikodušno ha? he he   :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Sigurno češ ić stajat u gužvu i dočekat ga velikodušno ha? he he


Mos mislit. Da, sutra mi samo on bude na pameti.A mozda ga i vidim! Ko zna....radim blizu Esplanade. tamo navodno spavaju.

----------


## jelena1m

> Molim te jelena1m ne obaziri se na pisanja o bolovima, mnoge cure su ostale trudne bez da su imale ijedan simptom, a mnoge su ostale trudne i bez tih bolova. Mislim da se ovih nekoliko forumašica previše razmahalo s tim bolovima. Po meni ovi bolovi kiared uopće nemaju veze s trudnoćom (ne kažem da nije trudna nego samo da je podrijetlo bolova negdje drugo), prije imaju veze s HS-om bez obzira što je ovaj put primila manju količinu gonala nego zadnji put. A tebi jelena1m i svim ostalim čekalicama bete šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~~


hvala ti

----------


## tikica78

kiarad sretno danas.. iako ja znam da si ti naša trudnica.. :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

kiarad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas i nemoj nas dugo držati u neizvjesnosti :Smile: , a što se tiće HS u mom je slučaju pogodovala T (što ne znaći da će i drugima)
zipica čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
ostalim suborkama kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
M@tt malo sam se pogubila....jeste li bili u postupku ili???
jelena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas i nemoj nas dugo držati u neizvjesnosti, a što se tiće HS u mom je slučaju pogodovala T (što ne znaći da će i drugima)
> zipica čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
> ostalim suborkama kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> M@tt malo sam se pogubila....jeste li bili u postupku ili???
> jelena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra


Hvala! Hvala! Hvala! Vama ću prvima javiti jer me vi jedino možete razumijeti. Mm je već spreman na negativan ishod. Ja ne osjećam ama baš ništa.

----------


## tikica78

ja ću tvog mm istući..ja znam da je beta OGROMNA!!!

----------


## kiarad

> ja ću tvog mm istući..ja znam da je beta OGROMNA!!!


Ak i nije, sad si me nasmijala. On ti to puno teže podnosi od mene. Tak da ne znam kak će ovaj put proći. Još ništa ne znam.

----------


## butterfly101

*geceta* kakva je situacija kod tebe...kad je beta?

----------


## trantincica

Evo i mene ovdje...
Danas 3.dt ,i u meni su dvije mrvice...

----------


## geceta

Hej,leptiricu,bas lijepo da mislis na mene :Smile:  smirena i opustena cekam ponedeljak,ovaj puta opce ne brojim dane.Malo su me jedan dan zabrinuli bolovi no to je sve relativno normalno,sad me pere migrena sto opet nema veze s ovim,sve u svemu svakakve su se brige pobrinule da opce ne mislim na to.Cak mislim da sam jucer propustila podnevnu dozu utrica i estrofema,uopce se ne mogu sjetiti jesam li ih uzela:/ eh i da,necu piskit test,idem u pon vadit krv u bolnicu,ionako moram u Zgb zbog laba.
Kako ti? Ima li sta nova?

----------


## tikica78

kiarad se nije javila još??
geteceta u ponedjeljak te čeka VEEEELIKA beta vidjet ćeš!

----------


## geceta

Hhh,hvala,Tikice  :Smile:  to zato da malo popravim statistiku smrzlica :D

----------


## tikica78

pa naravno!
joj baš se veselim počinje era čekalica bete.. dobro di nam je Kiarad ??

----------


## geceta

Nemam pojma,rekla je do 12,13 hmmm

----------


## butterfly101

> Hej,leptiricu,bas lijepo da mislis na mene smirena i opustena cekam ponedeljak,ovaj puta opce ne brojim dane.Malo su me jedan dan zabrinuli bolovi no to je sve relativno normalno,sad me pere migrena sto opet nema veze s ovim,sve u svemu svakakve su se brige pobrinule da opce ne mislim na to.Cak mislim da sam jucer propustila podnevnu dozu utrica i estrofema,uopce se ne mogu sjetiti jesam li ih uzela:/ eh i da,necu piskit test,idem u pon vadit krv u bolnicu,ionako moram u Zgb zbog laba.
> Kako ti? Ima li sta nova?


svaka ti čast kako izdržiš bez testića...držim fige za pon i nadam se da ćeš nas obradovati sa vjestima...ja čekam mengu već tri dana, ali znam da samo što nije jer svi simptomi su tu! Onda krećem u sekundarni po svoje 2js,koje mi ne ulijevaju neku nadu...

----------


## geceta

Previse sam se puta razocarala u njima a i ovaj puta opce ne znam da je taj dan vec blizu.drzim palceve da nece previse kasniti! Za pocetak :Smile:  a onda cemo postupno vibrati za ostalo

----------


## kiarad

javljam betu, nisam mogla od muke otvoriti mail.
Sorry na tome kaj sam vam živce pojela.
Beta 267,30...
ja sam u šoku.

----------


## tlukaci5

kiarad čestitam

----------


## geceta

Cestitam,draga!!! :Smile:  bravo!~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo skolsko duplanje

----------


## tlukaci5

cure i ja imam jedno pitanjce:naime danas mi je 8dnt 3-dnevnog embrija, i naravno ne da mi vrag mira ja napravila testić-kad ono druga crtica blijeda se pojavila-sad, zanima me da li su to možda ostaci štoperice koju sam primila 4.2. ili je to već trebalo ispariti..?? :Undecided:

----------


## tikica78

KIARAD MOJA ČESTITAM I OVDJE I SVAGDJE! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

tlukaci i tebi ćemo izgleda uskoro čestitati ! crtica je crtica.. nije sigurno ali možeš se nadati najboljem ..a štoperica ti je davno isparila..

----------


## geceta

Sad mi dode da i ja radim test al se bojim upropastiti nam vikend:/

----------


## tikica78

geteceta nemoj ako ne želiš, a ponedjeljak je brzo tu i tvoja BETURINA! :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> javljam betu, nisam mogla od muke otvoriti mail.
> Sorry na tome kaj sam vam živce pojela.
> Beta 267,30...
> ja sam u šoku.


Sve ti je oprošteno! Šta smo ti rekle!!!!! Nemaš pojma kako mi je drago....Čestitam draga od srca i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## geceta

Hvala,dragicka,sto uvijek imas rijec utjehe  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

geceta opusti se i uživaj sa TM-om u vikendu,test i beta neće nigdje pobječi a test ti može samo lažno pokazati ako ga uradiš prerano.
tlukaci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za de crtica podeblja i da to bude T

----------


## geceta

Uf,uzivala bih ja s njim,da mogu hhh  :Smile:  to najvise mrzim u tim cekanjima,i smijesno je,ostat trudna a da si toliko na suhom  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

geceta i ja sam još jučer rekla mužu kako ovaj put ne planiram raditi uopće test do bete koju vadim u utorak, a danas eto ne znam šta mi bi, kao da me nešto vuklo, malo mi je sumnjivo ovo učestalo podrigivanje još od prvog dana nakon transfera pa sve do danas, inače neki drugi simptomi ništa specijalno osim bolnih cica i i svako malo nekih boluckanja u jajnicima, ali tako mi je bilo i svaki prošli put,i to sam pripisivala utrogestanima i stimulaciji inače.. želim ti uspjeh u ponedjeljak.. :Smile:

----------


## *mare*

Kiarad čestitam od srca!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Klap: 
Tlukaci, tvoja štoperica je davno već trebala "ispariti" iz organizma. iako je fakat rano ali ako se pojavila crta.. ponovi u nedjelju test. kad vadiš betu? i naravno, držim fige da ta crta samo nastavi tamniti!!  :Klap:

----------


## frka

kiarad, evo i službeno čestitke!!! vibre za duplanje!!!

tlukaci, bravo za crticu!!! meni je prvi simptom trudnoće bio podrigivanje  :Yes:  i to je počelo svega koji dan nakon transfera! vibre za beticu!!!

----------


## geceta

Tlukaci5,hvala ti :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~za utorak al cim je crta,to je to :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

joj curke sad sam se i ja sjetila tog podrigivanja.. istina i meni je to bio znak..

----------


## Ljubica

Drage moje cure,
ja imam jednu novu situaciju koja me je prilicno uplasila.Prije sedam dana sam radila nalaz bete koja je bila u opadanju i iznosila je 330, taj dan sam konacno i prokrvarila nakon dva dana mrljavljenja. Za vikend mi je krvarenje opet bilo mrljavo i u ponedeljak je nas krenulo cista svjeza krv sa po nekim tragovima ljustenja endometrijuma. Danas sam ponovo uradila nalaz bete samo da provjerim dali je skroz pala i bas sam se iznenadila  jer je beta 523 i krvarenje mi ne staje.
Zvala sam dr. i u ponedeljak idem na pregled jer ocito nesto nije u redu.

Dali je neka od vas imala neko slicno iskustvo?

----------


## jelena1m

> javljam betu, nisam mogla od muke otvoriti mail.
> Sorry na tome kaj sam vam živce pojela.
> Beta 267,30...
> ja sam u šoku.


jojjjj kako mi je drago ne mogu ti opisati  :Smile:  čestitam....i želim ti pravilno duplanje  :Smile:

----------


## jelena1m

> Drage moje cure,
> ja imam jednu novu situaciju koja me je prilicno uplasila.Prije sedam dana sam radila nalaz bete koja je bila u opadanju i iznosila je 330, taj dan sam konacno i prokrvarila nakon dva dana mrljavljenja. Za vikend mi je krvarenje opet bilo mrljavo i u ponedeljak je nas krenulo cista svjeza krv sa po nekim tragovima ljustenja endometrijuma. Danas sam ponovo uradila nalaz bete samo da provjerim dali je skroz pala i bas sam se iznenadila  jer je beta 523 i krvarenje mi ne staje.
> Zvala sam dr. i u ponedeljak idem na pregled jer ocito nesto nije u redu.
> 
> Dali je neka od vas imala neko slicno iskustvo?


ljubica jako mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## jelena1m

> kiarad ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas i nemoj nas dugo držati u neizvjesnosti, a što se tiće HS u mom je slučaju pogodovala T (što ne znaći da će i drugima)
> zipica čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje
> ostalim suborkama kolektivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> M@tt malo sam se pogubila....jeste li bili u postupku ili???
> jelena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra


hvala sonja za ove dobre vibre.....umrijet ću do ponedjeljka ili utorka od čekanja

----------


## crna ovca

*kiarad*, cestitam!!!!!!

Danas je 10dnt i utorak sam primila zadnju inekciju Brevactida. Od onda sam vec tri dana napuhana kao balon. Dr. L misli da je hiperstumulacija i stalno ponavlja da je to dijagnosticki odlicno ze da se blizimo pozitivnom cilju. Rekao mi je da samo kontroliram da stomak jace ne raste i da nemam pritisak u prsima/plucima. (.)(.) ne smijem pipnuti. Bole me gore, sa strane i ispod, uf, uf. Danas osijecam probadanja u predjelu maternice i jajnika. Stalno se nesto dogadja. Ja mislim da su svi ovi simptomi posljedica inekcija koje sam dobivala, pa ih ne mogu sa sigurnoscu povezati s trudnocom. Testove ne mogu raditi jer sam hcg inekciju dobila 14.2. pa bi mozda dobila lazno pozitivne testove. Tako da sam vam ja mirna, opustena i kukam nad svojim simptomima kojih ima na pretek. Ujutro mi je lakse, ali do navecer ne mogu disati jer imam osjecaj da u stomaku imam kamenje i 5 litara vode koja nikuda ne ide?!?! Koza mi je jako suha i na licu su mi izbili neki cudni pristevi...

----------


## crna ovca

*Ljubica*, ovakvog ishoda me najvise strah. Drzim fige da sve bude ok i da je mrvica ipak odlucila ostati!!! Obavezno javi sto je dalje bilo...

----------


## geceta

Ne bih htjela u rasprave jer nisam mpo dr a i izbjegavam stres ali nije mi jasno zasto vam drL govori da je hs dobra za trudnocu dok to npr medicinski prirucnici, rodina brosura, drugi neki doktori i literatura smatraju kao nesto jako lose? Ne pobijam njegovu strucnost ali ne bi li onda kod svakog pokusali postici hs?

----------


## kiarad

> *kiarad*, cestitam!!!!!!
> 
> Danas je 10dnt i utorak sam primila zadnju inekciju Brevactida. Od onda sam vec tri dana napuhana kao balon. Dr. L misli da je hiperstumulacija i stalno ponavlja da je to dijagnosticki odlicno ze da se blizimo pozitivnom cilju. Rekao mi je da samo kontroliram da stomak jace ne raste i da nemam pritisak u prsima/plucima. (.)(.) ne smijem pipnuti. Bole me gore, sa strane i ispod, uf, uf. Danas osijecam probadanja u predjelu maternice i jajnika. Stalno se nesto dogadja. Ja mislim da su svi ovi simptomi posljedica inekcija koje sam dobivala, pa ih ne mogu sa sigurnoscu povezati s trudnocom. Testove ne mogu raditi jer sam hcg inekciju dobila 14.2. pa bi mozda dobila lazno pozitivne testove. Tako da sam vam ja mirna, opustena i kukam nad svojim simptomima kojih ima na pretek. Ujutro mi je lakse, ali do navecer ne mogu disati jer imam osjecaj da u stomaku imam kamenje i 5 litara vode koja nikuda ne ide?!?! Koza mi je jako suha i na licu su mi izbili neki cudni pristevi...


hvala draga. cuj tak je meni bilo zadnji put. u potpunosti te shvacam i znam kak boli. nije da me sad manje boli samo sad boli menstrualno, a ovo tvoje mi se bas ne svida. Ako neces moc izdrzat odi u bollnicu da te netko pogleda, ja glupaca nisam htjela iako sam bila za bolnicu. Tak da nije se sa tim za zezat.

Geceta, vidis i meni je L. rekao da hiper pogoduje, zakaj, pojma nemam. svaki doktor ima svoje.

----------


## tikica78

Crna ovca i ja sam jednom imala strašan hiper (postupak u KBO) iznam sta je to kad ti se ta voda skupi u trbuhu i kakva je to bol, moraš jako paziti s tim..meni kad sam imala takav strašan hiper nije uspjelo a dr.L mi je rekao da nije ni moglo kad je bio tako strašan hiper , sad ti znaj..

----------


## Inesz

Hiperstimulacija jajnika je opasan sindrom, svaki simptom hiperstimulacije, pa tako i blage simptome treba prijaviti  MPO liječniku koji je vodio postupak a koji bi u svakom slučaju trebao pregledati pacijenticu da se spriječi razvijanje stanja teške hiperstimulacije koje ako se ne tretira u bolnici može dovesti i do fatalnog ishoda. 
Nijedna hipertimulacija nije  stanje koje se rješava  savjetima preko telefona ma kako liječnik iskusan bio. Jedino liječnik pregledom  i pretragam može ocijeniti stanje pacijentice, jer pacijentice su subjektivne u doživljaju i opisu simptoma (mnoge od nas su sklone razmišljati-ma nije mi nista, mogu ja to....to što mi se događa je sitnica i ne može mi nauditi), ali sigurno imamo primjera iz  života koji su nas dematirali i npr.dođemo u bolnicu radi bilo koje bolesti i pitaju nas-pa kako ste to trpili, zašto niste došli ranije, ugrožavali ste sami sebe... Zato bolje puhati i na hladno, nego visiti o niti.... 
Ako imate neke od simptoma hiperstimulacije (nije važno koliko i koje ste ljekove primili, jer čak i klomifen može (istina vrlo rijetko, ali može) izazvati hiperstimulaciju janjika)-*otiđite ka liječniku.*

Simptomi hiperstimulacije su brojni, mogu se pojaviti nekoliko dana nakon aspiracije ali i tjedan ili tjednima nakon ovulacije (aspiracije).
Ima zbilja puno izvora na internetu koji su pisani jasnim i razumljivim jezikom, informacije su dostupne, i nijedna ne bi smjela ugrožavati zdravlje odrađujući makar i blagu stimulaciju  pregleda liječnika, a u slučajevimi jake hiperstimulacije medicinska intervenicija je neophodna.  

Stanje hiperstimulacije janika ne pogodjuje trudnoći. Znači, hiperstimulacija neće od ne-trudnice učiniti da postanemo trudne, ali ako dođe do trudnoće tada se znakovi hiperstimulacije mogu pogoršavat i dulje trajati.
Hioerstimulacija je ozbiljna posljedica liječenja neplodnosti i takvo stanje treba gledati svesti na što manju mjeru.

Znam što je želja i čežnja za djetetom, ali hladna glavu uvijek moramo sačuvati, baš zato da bi ostvarile svoje želje. Zato, nemojmo priželjikivati stanje hiperstimulacije, to je neželjena posljedica postupka IVF-a, a ko primjetimo simptome-ravno ka doktoru jer radi se o nama i našem zdravlju, ali i u konačnici o zdravlju nas kao budućih mama naše djece.

----------


## trantincica

Ima li tko viska utrogestana hitno???????

----------


## applepie

tratincice imam ja kutiju. gdje si ti?

----------


## trantincica

Poslala sam ti na pp

----------


## jelena1m

ni ovaj put nisam imala sreće  :Sad: ....

----------


## geceta

Drzi se,draga  :Love:  zao mi je sto ti ovaj nije bio dobitni ;(

----------


## jelena1m

> Drzi se,draga  zao mi je sto ti ovaj nije bio dobitni ;(


hvala ti,bit ce valjda drugi put,vidim da ti u ponedjeljak vadiš.Držim ti velike fige.....

----------


## geceta

Yap,ponedeljak,i koliko pratim jos sam ja u ovoj turi ostala od smrzlica. Hvala,draga  :Love:

----------


## Ljubica

Jelena1m zao mi je, drzi se i nadajmo se da je sledeci pokusaj nas dobitni
Geceta za finu betu u ponedeljak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## geceta

Hvala, Ljubica  :Smile:  svaka vibrica i molitva je dobrodosla !

----------


## tlukaci5

Jelena1m
žao mi je

----------


## sunasce

drage moje, citam vas vec dugo
i pokusavam se naci u vasim situacijama, vasim mukama, vasim iscekivanjima..
Moj transfer je bio u srijedu, 2 lijepe blatociste. Taj isti dan sam dobila hgc spricu, nakon tri dana UZ kod doktora.
Sve u redu (voda se povlaci) imala sam blagu hiperstimulaciju. Taj isti dan sam dobila jos jednu HGC spricu. Sestra pita je imam bolove, ja kazem ne (jer ih zaista nisam imala) bila sam sva happy, ona kaze dobro, onda ne moramo vaditi krv.
Isti taj dan kasnije, negdje kasno poslijepodne dobivam polako neke blage bolove u maternici i ziganje jajnika...(kao pred mengu) samo naglaseno zicanje jajnika...Jucer 4 dana nakon transfera kad nisam umrla od brige!!!! Bolovi kao da cu dobiti mengu svaki cas, malo dolazili, malo nestajali, malo jajnici deru, pa onda osjetim maternicu...uzas, ja sva u mukama....to nije dobro po meni. Pa nije valjda da menga vec stize 4 dana nakon transfera????   :Sad:   :Sad: 
Jutro peti dan, osjecam se bolje, tek blaga neugodnost u maternici, ali jajnici mirni kao dusica, cak ni dok sam piskila, nisam ih osjetila.  Jedino sto me danas ubija su bolovi u ledjima...Nisu strasni, ali osjete se dosta. Grudi su mi i dalje natecene kao i prije punkcije, a bradavice bole ko vrag. ali to je od hormona, tako da se po tome ne mogu vjerovati...Sad mene zanima sto vi mislite o svemu ovome???? jesu to losi znakovi ili sto? Cak sam i sanjala da nisam trudna  :Sad:   :Sad: 
I zanima me takodjer kad ja trebam racunati da cu dobiti mengu? Zadnja je bila 25 januara, ako racunam 28 dana ciklusa, trebala bih dobiti onda 21...je to tocno ili zbog svih tih hormona to se sve pomice??????
please help i vase misljenje....puno puno hvala....

----------


## sunasce

Drage moje, 
evo mozda se ponavljam ali trebam vase misljenje... :Sad: 
Moj transfer je bio u srijedu. Dvije lijepe blatociste. Taj isti dan sam dobila HGC spricu, nakon tri dana ultrazvuk. Dodjem ja treci dan, pita me sestra je imam kakve bolove, ja happy jer nemam, ona kaze dobro, onda ne moramo vaditi krv. Doktor me pregleda i kaze da je sve u redu zasada, voda se povlaci iz stomaka (imala sam blagu hiperstimulaciju). Uglavnom zadovoljan. Daje mi jos jednu inekciju HGC. Taj isti dan kasno poslijepodne, pocinjem osjecati nelagodnost u maternici, blagu, ali kao kad cu dobti mengu. Sljedeci dan 4 dana nakon transfera katastrofa!!! Jajnici otpadaju od ziganja, maternica rastura, kao da cu dobiti mengu svaki cas..Ne moram vam ni reci strah koji sam prozivjela, u glavi sam samo mislila gotovo je... :Crying or Very sad: 
Danas sam se probudila bolje,  (5 dana nakon transfera) prvi puta me nije u noci tjeralo piskiti. I dalje nelagodnost osjecam u maternici, ali jajnici utihnuli. Nigdje ih. :Shock:   Cak ni kad sam piskila nisu se javili....Sad sam zbunjena, i neznam sto da mislim. Je sve ovo sto mi se dogadjalo u posljednja dva dana los znak ili dobar???? je to menga stize ili se beba gnijezdi??? totalno sam izbezumljena. Kako je moguce imati isti osjecaj da ces dobiti mengu, kao i kad si mozda  trudan????
Zanima me takodjer jos nesto. Kad ja trebam sad ocekivati mengu? Dobila sam ju 25.01 i trebam li racunati kao i obicno 28 dana ciklusa sto znaci da bih treblaa dobiti u utorak 21. ili se to pomjera zbog svih hormona...MOlim vas recite mi svoje misljenje....umirem ovdje... :Sad:

----------


## geceta

Toliko sam nervozna zbog sutrasnje bete :/ kak sam do sad bila mirna,mislila sam da me nece primiti no ipak...

----------


## kiarad

> Toliko sam nervozna zbog sutrasnje bete :/ kak sam do sad bila mirna,mislila sam da me nece primiti no ipak...


Draga, znam kak ti je, ali moras sada izdrzati do sutra i nema druge. budi hrabra i da si nam odmah javila rezultat. kad ces znati? i di ides vaditi?

----------


## sunasce

jel me tko cuje?

----------


## geceta

Idem ovaj put na vv,kazu da cu do 11znati. Ak me nema do 15 online,tulim negdje:/ hvala,draga,na svoj potpori do sada!!

----------


## trantincica

Sretno geceta sutra!!!!!! Koji ti je sutra dan transfera?

----------


## tlukaci5

geceta držim fige za sutra :Yes:

----------


## linalena

sunašce M se (upravilu) dobije tek nakon što se prekine sa utrićima, naravno da se može dobiti i prije
no ovo ti je još prerano za M
ja se baš ne kužim u te dane i kaj se koji dan dešava/može osjetiti, al s obzirom na blastice moguće je gnježđenje 

sretno

Da se i ja prijavim , eto transfer prošao, praćen UZV, mm uz mene (OK bil mi je potpuno suvišan), sada uživanje

----------


## geceta

Linalena,bravo!
Tlukaci5,hvala  :Smile:  
Tratincice,cek moram zbrojit  :Wink:  16. Hvala!!

----------


## geceta

Sunasce,sorry,promaklo mi tvoje pitanje. A gle,tesko je reci,netko nema nikakve bolove i simptome,nekome je strasno pojacano sve. Nakon transfera posebno osluskujemo svoje tijelo pa mozda i zamjetimo neke stvari koje su nam inace normalne. Uglavnom,ako su ti bolovi nepodnosljivi,svakako se javi dr. U principu ako dobivas normalno M,redovno,onda bi i sad trebala tako doci no s obzirom na sve hormone (koji nekad urode i ovim simptomima koje navodis) koje si primila, moguci su i razliciti drugi scenariji no nadam se da ti se nece desiti. pokusaj se zaokupiti drugim stvarima jer ovako si sigurno ne pomazes,citaj knjige,gledaj tv...sretno!

----------


## sunasce

hvala vam na odgovorima...samo da naglasim ja ne uzimam nikakve utrice (iskreno nemam ni pojma sta je to)
ja samo moram uzimati svakoga jutra poslije prvog pipi, crinone gel, odlezati deset minuta i to je to...vise nista ne dobivam....
ps. nisam rekla da mi je transfer bio pet dana nakon punkcije... :Cool:

----------


## sunasce

ps. zelim ti svu srecu sutra geceta :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Nisi na utrogestanu?e onda ne znam... 
Hvala puno!! :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

sunašce, crinone gel ti je umjesto utrogestana, ja sam to isto imala u prethodnom postupku, ali sam ga stavljala navečer..

----------


## Kadauna

crinone gel je kao i utrogestan = progesteron.. tako da su simptomi isti, nuspojave iste, etc. Neke cure dobiju menstruaciju unatoč utrogestanu/crinone gelu točno  kad bi i trebale, odnosno cca 14 dana nakon punkcije.......... druge dok ne prestanu s uzimanjem utrogestana/crinone gela. Sunašce, tebi je danas onda 9. dan nakon punkcije? A HCG si zadnji primila kad, jučer? Ne znam koji si HCG booster dobila, ali vjerujem da bar 5 dana nakon HCG-a ne smiješ napraviti test na trudnoću jer bi isti od HCG-a dobivenog mogao biti lažno pozitivan. 

Gdje si ti ti bila u postupku?

Sretno za dalje, uskoro će tebi beta, zar ne, kroz 5 dana....

----------


## sunasce

ah nisam to znala, izgleda da jos imam toga za nauciti... :Laughing:  hvala

----------


## sunasce

> crinone gel je kao i utrogestan = progesteron.. tako da su simptomi isti, nuspojave iste, etc. Neke cure dobiju menstruaciju unatoč utrogestanu/crinone gelu točno  kad bi i trebale, odnosno cca 14 dana nakon punkcije.......... druge dok ne prestanu s uzimanjem utrogestana/crinone gela. Sunašce, tebi je danas onda 9. dan nakon punkcije? A HCG si zadnji primila kad, jučer? Ne znam koji si HCG booster dobila, ali vjerujem da bar 5 dana nakon HCG-a ne smiješ napraviti test na trudnoću jer bi isti od HCG-a dobivenog mogao biti lažno pozitivan. 
> 
> Gdje si ti ti bila u postupku?
> 
> Sretno za dalje, uskoro će tebi beta, zar ne, kroz 5 dana....


Kadauna, da meni je danas deveti nakon punkcije. doktor mi je zakazao betu tek 1.3, to je jos prilicno cekanja  :Sad: 
zadnju spricu HVG od 1500 sam dobila prekjucer, i znam da zbog toga mi ne vrijedi raditi test na trudnocu...iskreno neznam ni je li ga se usudim napraviti...mene strah odgovora... :Sad:  i razocaranja...
Hvala ti na objasnjenju za crionone gel. Nisam znala da je to ista stvar. A svoj postupak sam radila u inozemstvu u jednoj privatnoj klinici...puno para ali jebiga, pare nisu toliko bitne kad zelis bebicu :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

> Nisi na utrogestanu?e onda ne znam... 
> Hvala puno!!


sad su mi curke objasnile da je to na kraju ista stvar sto ja koristim....ja jos neznalica :Laughing:

----------


## dola

pomoć danas sam 8dnt, koristim crinone gel svaku večer. Čini mi se da mi je prouzročio taj gel gadne gljivice, doduše ne peče me i ne svrbi ali ispadaju gusti bijeli komadi iz mene,kad moram to slikovito tako opisati..jel s ekome to dešavalo? osim toga,ne osjećam ništa posebno, osim što sam pojačano nervozna na mahove  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Geceta, drzim fige!

----------


## Inesz

> pomoć danas sam 8dnt, koristim crinone gel svaku večer. Čini mi se da mi je prouzročio taj gel gadne gljivice, doduše ne peče me i ne svrbi ali ispadaju gusti bijeli komadi iz mene,kad moram to slikovito tako opisati..jel s ekome to dešavalo? osim toga,ne osjećam ništa posebno, osim što sam pojačano nervozna na mahove


To je normalna pojava kod uzimanja Crinone gela. Sastojci gela oblažu sluznicu rodnice, to su bijele naslage, komadići ispadaju na rublje, kod brisanja,  ali kako si sama rekla ne bole, ne peckaju, ne svrbe... To su ostaci Crinone gela.

----------


## dola

hvala inesz ! ja sam mislila da su te vražje gljive jer sam im inače sklona, a prvih par dana korištenja gela nisu ispadali komadi vec je samo curila prozirna tekućina ...pa su me ti komadi prepali..

----------


## miga24

Gaceta,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas!

----------


## tikica78

geteceta sretno danas! čekamo te s velikom betom!

----------


## sunasce

Dobro jutro cure...prije sam prvo isla na fb ujutro a sad trcim na rodu... :Laughing:  Nocas sam jako slabo spavala, dizala sam se stalno u wc, uglavnom uzasna noc, pred jutro zaspala opet, i onda se probudim moram opet u wc, i onaj grozni osjecaj u stomaku da cu dobiti mengu svaki cas. Mislim da sam virila u gacice 15 minuta  :Sad:   :Sad:  Moj muzek dosao do mene, i pita me sto ti je, a ja ni pet ni sest stala plakati kao kisna godina...jednostavno mi je nekad pretesko biti pozitivna, koliko god nastojala. Osluskujem svoje tijelo, i vise neznam ni sta mi govori. Kaze se da zene osjete kad su trudne, ja nemam taj osjecaj, i mozda me to najvise plasi...Uglavnom nakon milion suza, sad mi je malo lakse, stomak vise ne boli, prestao je, samo tupa bol u ledjima... Oprostite sto vam kvarim raspolozenje jutros svojim "kukanjem" ali nekada mi je stvarno pretesko, a nitko me ne moze razumjeti bolje od vas...Moje kolegice su totalno "blind" za ovu temu. Njima je to kao da ides u ducan i pokupis bebu i to ti je to. Uspjesna trgovina. A uopce nije ni blizu tako.....Tako da se jedino vama mogu pojadati...
Ljubim vas sve, i zelim vam svima velikuuuuu beticu od srca.... :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

sunašce možda neke osjete ,ja nisam! prestani osluškivati svoje tijelo i tražiti simptome jer tak samo sebe izbediraš.
geceta sretno i znaš šta ti želim :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> sunašce možda neke osjete ,ja nisam! prestani osluškivati svoje tijelo i tražiti simptome jer tak samo sebe izbediraš.
> geceta sretno i znaš šta ti želim


Znam imas pravo, ali to je tako tesko ne osluskivati svoje tijelo...nastojim zaboraviti, ili zabaviti se s necim drugim, a onda opet prodrma ona bol kao pred M i ja protrnem.....neznam, valjda mi je danas takav jadan dan. Jucer sam se smijala ko blesava, danas cu oplakivati.... :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## tikica78

sunasce..iskreno rećeno ti bolovi ti mogu biti samo dobar znak da se nešto dolje događa, da se možda mala bebica ukopava, tako razmišljaj. Menga ti sigurno nije jer nećeš je još dobiti nikako. Kad ti vadiš betu?

----------


## sunasce

> sunasce..iskreno rećeno ti bolovi ti mogu biti samo dobar znak da se nešto dolje događa, da se možda mala bebica ukopava, tako razmišljaj. Menga ti sigurno nije jer nećeš je još dobiti nikako. Kad ti vadiš betu?


Hvala tikica, ovo me je zaista utjesilo.. :Smile:  ja ti trebam vaditi betu tek 1.3, danas mi je 6 dan od transfera... do tad mislim da cu osijediti...a mengu po pravilu ako gledam na 28 dana ciklusa kakvi su mi inace bih trebala dobiti sutra!!! i to je sto me uzasava....pa cim drmne ta bol ja mislim gotovo je, sutra nosim ulozak...:/

----------


## tikica78

gle mali uloškić možeš nositi ako ti smeta curenje tog gela ( mislim da sam vidjela da to koristiš a ne utriće)
a ako ti išta znači ja sam u svom dobitnom postupku 4 dan imala takve bolove jer to je upravo bio dan implantacije..
super su ti bolovi vjeruj mi!

----------


## sunasce

> gle mali uloškić možeš nositi ako ti smeta curenje tog gela ( mislim da sam vidjela da to koristiš a ne utriće)
> a ako ti išta znači ja sam u svom dobitnom postupku 4 dan imala takve bolove jer to je upravo bio dan implantacije..
> super su ti bolovi vjeruj mi!


ja sam isto imala 4 dan od transfera bolove kao pred mengu, jajnici su me ubijali..Onda sam si i mislila mozda je to to, mozda je implantacija  :Smile:  jucer apsolutno nista, tisina, danas bolovi opet, ne kao taj cetvrti dan, ali stalno neka nelagodnost dolje u maternici kao pms....a zasto ti kazes da menga nikako ne moze biti jos uvijek? zbog crinona sto koristim? 
i pozlatile se tvoje rijeci, evo vec sam i koji osmijeh nabacila  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## mirjana s

draga sunašce
ja isto imam M svaki 28 dana.do sada sam dobivala M poslije transvera 10 dan(uvjek ranija).to što ideš svaki ćas na pišanje to ti može biti dobar znak.ja sam do 3 mjeseca trudnoće išla po 5 puta tokom noći na pišanje (užas)boljela su me užasno leđa i donji dio trbuha.zato se opusti -bit će šta mora biti.

----------


## sunasce

> draga sunašce
> ja isto imam M svaki 28 dana.do sada sam dobivala M poslije transvera 10 dan(uvjek ranija).to što ideš svaki ćas na pišanje to ti može biti dobar znak.ja sam do 3 mjeseca trudnoće išla po 5 puta tokom noći na pišanje (užas)boljela su me užasno leđa i donji dio trbuha.zato se opusti -bit će šta mora biti.


hvala ti Mirjana puno. Nisam shvatila kako mislis dobivala si ranije mengu poslije transfera 10 dan? jer moja menga je zadnji puta bila 25.01. znaci sada bi ju trebala dobiti (racunajuci 28 dana) 22.02.....ili ja pogresno racunam? :Laughing:  sto znaci 8 dana kon transfera....O.o
ali pisanje, ledja (ja isto imam uzasne bolove) i donji dio trbuha su nam zajednicki, a vidi tebe sada, lijepa trudnica  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Hvala tikica, ovo me je zaista utjesilo.. ja ti trebam vaditi betu tek 1.3, danas mi je 6 dan od transfera... do tad mislim da cu osijediti...a mengu po pravilu ako gledam na 28 dana ciklusa kakvi su mi inace bih trebala dobiti sutra!!! i to je sto me uzasava....pa cim drmne ta bol ja mislim gotovo je, sutra nosim ulozak...:/


SUNASCE, tak je i meni bilo pa eto me sada trudna.

----------


## geceta

I meni pa eto,beta je 0.5;( hvala svima na vibricama!

----------


## Sonja29

> I meni pa eto,beta je 0.5;( hvala svima na vibricama!


 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

a joj geteceta pa ne mogu vjerovati.. baš mi je žao.. 
jel ideš idući mjesec opet ili moraš čekati? nadam se da ne moraš čekati jer ovo je bio smrzlić jel tako?
drži se mila moja..

----------


## kiarad

> I meni pa eto,beta je 0.5;( hvala svima na vibricama!


A joj, baš sam se nadala da ćemo skupa. Stvarno mi je jako žao. Baš bezveze.

----------


## geceta

Imala sam sve simptome ali eto,nista :Sad:  rekla je dr da sad cekam M i da ju nazovem cim dobijem da se dogovorimo. Moramo jedan dan sjesti i dobro razmisliti kada cemo ponovno u postupak 
Kiarad,sretno sutra!

----------


## geceta

Nest je bilo govora tu o M i utricima i kad tko procuri pa bih samo htjela napomenuti
Da smo doista sve razlicite: ja sam procurila pod utricima,prijateljica je pod njima procurila 4.dan nakon et!!

----------


## sunasce

> Imala sam sve simptome ali eto,nista rekla je dr da sad cekam M i da ju nazovem cim dobijem da se dogovorimo. Moramo jedan dan sjesti i dobro razmisliti kada cemo ponovno u postupak 
> Kiarad,sretno sutra!


zao mi je...drzi se, i isplaci koliko treba..ja sam danas vec pet puta proplakala... :Laughing: 
grlim puno  :Sad:

----------


## sunasce

> SUNASCE, tak je i meni bilo pa eto me sada trudna.


draga moja, nadam se da cu uskoro moci ponoviti tvoje rijeci...raduje me tvoja trudnoca kao da je moja, jer mi daje snage da vjerujem..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Elena 85

Gecata jako mi je zao zbog tvoje bete,a i meni su danas poceli jakoi menstrualni bolovi,cisto sumljam da cu docekati betu u srijedu ,jer cu prije procuriti,inace danas trebam dobiti

----------


## Ljubica

Geceta zao mi je draga

----------


## trantincica

Sunasce i meni je danas 6. D.t. a vadjenje bete 01.03.
Al mislim da ja to necu moci izdrzati..
Ja nemam nikakve bolove,prva dva dana sam bila u bolnici jer me neki zivac uhvatio kod ljevog jajnika.. a od onda nista.. do danas sam lezala u krevetu a mislim da cu sutra biti aktivnija...

----------


## trantincica

Gaceta zao mi je.. sad treba samo dalje..

----------


## trantincica

Ja umjesto da se radujem beti meni sve vise osjecaj da nis od ovoga...
Ipak mi je prvi postupak i mislim da ce moja patnja duze trajati..
I mene hvataju neki bedovi..
Sad kako sam na bolovanju na poslu pocele tracke da sam trudna( a nitko ne zna za postupak) i to me rasplakalo jer svi cekaju tu moju trudnocu...

----------


## chiara

Evo drage moje da se i ja javim ovdje jucer vracena 2 embrija 3.dan cekamo betu 5.3. Malo sam u bedu jer ih nisu ostavili do 5.og dana ali u njih je kao nepisano pravilo tek kad imas 4 i vise embrija ostavljaju ih do 5.og a ja sam imala 3... Pa me strah da su malo razvijeni...uh stalno neki strah...

----------


## chiara

Evo drage moje da se i ja javim ovdje jucer vracena 2 embrija 3.dan cekamo betu 5.3. Malo sam u bedu jer ih nisu ostavili do 5.og dana ali u njih je kao nepisano pravilo tek kad imas 4 i vise embrija ostavljaju ih do 5.og a ja sam imala 3... Pa me strah da su malo razvijeni...uh stalno neki strah...

----------


## tikica78

i ja sam vjerovala samo u blastice i bila u bedu uvijek ako nisu da neće uspjeti , ali ipak eto čak dvije su ostale a isto treći dan..ma biti će to sve dobro..

----------


## marincezg

> ja sam isto imala 4 dan od transfera bolove kao pred mengu, jajnici su me ubijali..Onda sam si i mislila mozda je to to, mozda je implantacija  jucer apsolutno nista, tisina, danas bolovi opet, ne kao taj cetvrti dan, ali stalno neka nelagodnost dolje u maternici kao pms....a zasto ti kazes da menga nikako ne moze biti jos uvijek? zbog crinona sto koristim? 
> i pozlatile se tvoje rijeci, evo vec sam i koji osmijeh nabacila


i ja sam imala bolove 3 dana  od transfera i
tu i tam mi se znalo pojaviti neko probadanje u maternici
ali sad nista......
pa se i ja ponekad pitam  jesam li  trudna ili ne.....
imam jedino pritisak na crijeva pa moram ponekad i 2 puta na wc
kad jednostavno nemozes a da ne pomislis na simptome to je jace od mene
pozzz

----------


## mare41

chiara, koliko stanica imaju? a šta je s trećim embrijem?

----------


## tlukaci5

geceta žao mi je, ali ne odustaj, biti će jednom,

evo da i ovdje objavim svoju prvu u životu pozitivnu betu
 na 11dnt 660!
malo mi je stanje kritično jer imam srednju hiperstimulaciju, pa ću možda u srijedu ostati i u bolnici, ali iskreno se nadam da neću..

----------


## sunasce

> Sunasce i meni je danas 6. D.t. a vadjenje bete 01.03.
> Al mislim da ja to necu moci izdrzati..
> Ja nemam nikakve bolove,prva dva dana sam bila u bolnici jer me neki zivac uhvatio kod ljevog jajnika.. a od onda nista.. do danas sam lezala u krevetu a mislim da cu sutra biti aktivnija...


tratincice, eto onda smo skupa u istoj kasi... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  mene evo udaraju posljepodnevni menstrulani bolovi, sutra ju trebam dobiti, i iskreno ja mislim da necu uspjeti ni doci do bete.  :Sad:   :Sad:  i koliko sam citala, da one cure koje skoro nikakve simptome nemaju najcesce i ostanu trudne...meni je doktor rekao da mogu odmah se kretati od prvoga dana normalno, da to ne utjece da li cu ostati trudna ili ne, tako da sam bila aktivna, samo pazila da nista tesko ne radim....drzimo se zajedno :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

> Evo drage moje da se i ja javim ovdje jucer vracena 2 embrija 3.dan cekamo betu 5.3. Malo sam u bedu jer ih nisu ostavili do 5.og dana ali u njih je kao nepisano pravilo tek kad imas 4 i vise embrija ostavljaju ih do 5.og a ja sam imala 3... Pa me strah da su malo razvijeni...uh stalno neki strah...


ne boj se chiara, vjeruj mi, nije toliko ni bitno koji je dan, meni su vracene peti dan 2 blastice, prvoklasne, prelijepo razvijene pa izgleda da od trudnoce, samo ce mi vjestica pokucati na vrata...biti ce sve u redu, biti ces i ti mama :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

> i ja sam imala bolove 3 dana  od transfera i
> tu i tam mi se znalo pojaviti neko probadanje u maternici
> ali sad nista......
> pa se i ja ponekad pitam  jesam li  trudna ili ne.....
> imam jedino pritisak na crijeva pa moram ponekad i 2 puta na wc
> kad jednostavno nemozes a da ne pomislis na simptome to je jace od mene
> pozzz


ja ti iskreno vise neznam ni kad ni sta imam bolove  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
kad usporedim s nekima mislim eto ga to je to, ja trudna, 
a kad me zicne u stomaku, onda pomislim eto ga, stize vjestica....
luda sam vise... :Laughing: 
a ne razmisljati je uzasno tesko. Od cijelog postupka, mislim da mi je ovaj dio najtezi....
tako da te potpuno razumijem i slazem se.
ja stalno imam pritisak dolje na maternicu, i non stop trcim na wc, svakih pol sata. Jel to od silne vode koju pijem
ili nervoze nemam pojma, ali ni po noci mi neda mira... 
kod tebe je dobro sto sad ne osjecas vise nista, ja i dalje osjecam sve moguce mestrualne bolove
i stalno virkam u gacice.... :Laughing:

----------


## sunasce

> geceta žao mi je, ali ne odustaj, biti će jednom,
> 
> evo da i ovdje objavim svoju prvu u životu pozitivnu betu
>  na 11dnt 660!
> malo mi je stanje kritično jer imam srednju hiperstimulaciju, pa ću možda u srijedu ostati i u bolnici, ali iskreno se nadam da neću..


cestitam ti, bravo za lijepu betu....ne boj se hiperstimulacija nije ugodna, ali ne skodi bebici ni trudnoci, budi sada dobra mama, i pazi na bebicu da joj bude udobno u stomacicu, makad i prelezala koji dan u bolnici  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## chiara

> chiara, koliko stanica imaju? a šta je s trećim embrijem?


Vraćena su mi dva 8. stanična embrija 3.dan što misliš jel to dobro kakve su mi šanse?

Treći je ostavljen pa e ga smrznuti ako se dovoljno razvije malo je kasnio 3. dan je bio 4.staničan...

----------


## mare41

chiara, to sam htjela cuti-da su za treci tdan tanan kakvi trebaju biti, sve ide kako treba, sretno! sunasce, mislim da njusim trudmicu:-

----------


## sunasce

> chiara, to sam htjela cuti-da su za treci tdan tanan kakvi trebaju biti, sve ide kako treba, sretno! sunasce, mislim da njusim trudmicu:-


jao mare iz tvojih usta u bozje usi... :Smile:  nemas pojma koliko mi je ovo tvoje njuskanje sada godilo... :Laughing: 
ali ja bih prije rekla da od svih tih bolova i smptoma da cu dobiti mengu, ali eto jos uvijek ne gubim nadu iako svakih 15 min zavirujem u gacice da vidim je stigla miss vjestica :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## crna ovca

Spašavajte suborku u krizi!!!

Danas je 13dnt i ja gubim um!!! Moja dilema je slijedeca... Cesljala sam internet ali nisam pronasla utjehu, a ni informaciju koja me zanima. Poslije transfera sam blago bila naduta, nista alarmantno. 14.2.  sam dobila inekciju Brevactid 1500 IE i slijedeci dan sam se napuhala kao balon. Dr. L mi je rekao da je to hiperstimulacija. Simptomi: nadutost donjeg trbuha i trbuha iznad pupka. Otezano disanje, kao kad sam zadihana. Suhoca koze. Pila sam dosta tekucine, ali sam i redovno piskila i pisalina je bila normalne boje. Povremeno probadanje u jajnicima. Danas je nadutost malo splasnula, ali donji stomak mi je jos uvijek tvrd i natecen. Bojim se da je ta reakcija bila na hcg iz inekcije a ne moje trudnoce?!? Ne mogu pronaci podatak koliko Brevactidu treba da se ocisti iz organizma??? Vec dva dana me stomak i jajnici bole kao da cu dobiti svaki tren. Pojavi se jaka bol i onda se smiri. Pomagajte jer sam ocajna i tako me strah od ponovnog neuspjeha da ridam vec pola sata!!!! :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## sunasce

> Spašavajte suborku u krizi!!!
> 
> Danas je 13dnt i ja gubim um!!! Moja dilema je slijedeca... Cesljala sam internet ali nisam pronasla utjehu, a ni informaciju koja me zanima. Poslije transfera sam blago bila naduta, nista alarmantno. 14.2.  sam dobila inekciju Brevactid 1500 IE i slijedeci dan sam se napuhala kao balon. Dr. L mi je rekao da je to hiperstimulacija. Simptomi: nadutost donjeg trbuha i trbuha iznad pupka. Otezano disanje, kao kad sam zadihana. Suhoca koze. Pila sam dosta tekucine, ali sam i redovno piskila i pisalina je bila normalne boje. Povremeno probadanje u jajnicima. Danas je nadutost malo splasnula, ali donji stomak mi je jos uvijek tvrd i natecen. Bojim se da je ta reakcija bila na hcg iz inekcije a ne moje trudnoce?!? Ne mogu pronaci podatak koliko Brevactidu treba da se ocisti iz organizma??? Vec dva dana me stomak i jajnici bole kao da cu dobiti svaki tren. Pojavi se jaka bol i onda se smiri. Pomagajte jer sam ocajna i tako me strah od ponovnog neuspjeha da ridam vec pola sata!!!!


draga, ja sam ti isto imala blagu hiperstimulaciju, stomak mi bio nadut i pun vode na dan transfera. Onda mi je doktorica rekla da pijem puno vode, da pijem provitaminske sejkove, i jedem bjelancevine...Takodjer mi je rekla da se ne uplasim, ali da nakon HGC inekcije stomak je jos vise nadut, i da me to ne brine. Nakon par dana sam se osjecala puno bolje, imala opet ultrazvuk, voda se povukla, dobila spricu HGC i stomak opet se naduvao. Sada je u normali ali jos uvijek malo natecen i naduven kao pred mengu,  i imam i malo speka :Laughing: , ali pij samo PUNOOOOOO vode i provitaminske sejkove, bjelancevine, supice i biti ce sve u redu. Ne boj se...I HGC treba barem 5 dana da izadje iz tjela. Nadam se da sam barem malo pomogla...

----------


## kiarad

> Spašavajte suborku u krizi!!!
> 
> Danas je 13dnt i ja gubim um!!! Moja dilema je slijedeca... Cesljala sam internet ali nisam pronasla utjehu, a ni informaciju koja me zanima. Poslije transfera sam blago bila naduta, nista alarmantno. 14.2.  sam dobila inekciju Brevactid 1500 IE i slijedeci dan sam se napuhala kao balon. Dr. L mi je rekao da je to hiperstimulacija. Simptomi: nadutost donjeg trbuha i trbuha iznad pupka. Otezano disanje, kao kad sam zadihana. Suhoca koze. Pila sam dosta tekucine, ali sam i redovno piskila i pisalina je bila normalne boje. Povremeno probadanje u jajnicima. Danas je nadutost malo splasnula, ali donji stomak mi je jos uvijek tvrd i natecen. Bojim se da je ta reakcija bila na hcg iz inekcije a ne moje trudnoce?!? Ne mogu pronaci podatak koliko Brevactidu treba da se ocisti iz organizma??? Vec dva dana me stomak i jajnici bole kao da cu dobiti svaki tren. Pojavi se jaka bol i onda se smiri. Pomagajte jer sam ocajna i tako me strah od ponovnog neuspjeha da ridam vec pola sata!!!!


CRNA OVCA, to je ocito hiper. tak je i meni bilo. popij navecer magnezij i jedan normabel, mene je to spasilo. ja i sada to pijem. bez toga nema prospavane noci.,

----------


## kiarad

Crna ovca, i da jos nesto. meni se zadnji puta desila hiper i da sam bila imalo pametna, nemojte me ubiti ako kazem krivo ali trebala sam odmah napraviti test za trudnocu vec 12 dan i bilo bi mi lakse. nakon toga mi je beta bila neg, prestala sa utrica a kak je tek onda pocelo boljet. ja se nadala da sam trudna pa nisam uzela ketonal, ali sad da mi se desi isto odmah bi popila nesto najjace moguce na svijetu jer ta bol je bila koma. a sve od hiper.
ovaj put me isto bolilo ali drugacije i nisam se htjela muciti pa sam vec 9 dnt napravila test, onaj brevactid je ves ispario.
i opet bi tako sljedeci put, nekak mi je tako lakse.

Drzite se cure i javljate bete!

----------


## crna ovca

*sunasce*, malo moje... Sad sam tel procitala sve tvoje postove... A ja mislila da sam ja panicarka! :Grin:  imam osjecaj da si bas u grcu. Ja sam bila ok do danas, cak sam i stalno ponavljala kako ovo cekanje ustvari nije tako stasno... Najvise mi smeta to sto ne prepoznajem svoje tijelo zbog napumpanih hormona i ne mogu procijeniti koji je stvarni a koji lazni simptom. Svi oko mene se nadaju i vec pricaju o kolicima za blizance, a ja samo sutim.... Najvise se bojim one nule na papiru u bolnici... Znam da cu poslije toga biti ok, ali sada me hvata panika. 

Sto se tice tvojih simptoma, u nekima se mogu prepoznati... Malo me brine jedino sto nitko nije kontrolirao moju hiperstimulaciju... Nadam se da ce sve biti ok ibda cu za par dana plakati od smijeha kada budem ovo citala jer cu mozda, mozda, mozda.... :Very Happy:

----------


## crna ovca

Nije mi jos jedna stvar jasna. Dr. L je znaci ovim rijecima rekao: ako me cure nazovu i kazu da su jako napuhane znam da ne moraju ni vaditi betu, jer ce biti pozitivna. Citajuci postove ovdje HS nije niti malo pozeljna situacija i cak je vise cura ostalo trudno bez HS. Vjerujem svojem doktoru u potpunosti, ali malo me takav njegov pristup brine...

----------


## crna ovca

*kiarad*, bojim se pisnuti testic!!!!!!!Aaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## kiarad

> Nije mi jos jedna stvar jasna. Dr. L je znaci ovim rijecima rekao: ako me cure nazovu i kazu da su jako napuhane znam da ne moraju ni vaditi betu, jer ce biti pozitivna. Citajuci postove ovdje HS nije niti malo pozeljna situacija i cak je vise cura ostalo trudno bez HS. Vjerujem svojem doktoru u potpunosti, ali malo me takav njegov pristup brine...


da to je tako. ali ja tek sada shvacam zasto jer sam imala sa cim usporedit.

----------


## sunasce

[QUOTE=crna ovca;2075689]*sunasce*, malo moje... Sad sam tel procitala sve tvoje postove... A ja mislila da sam ja panicarka! :Grin:  imam osjecaj da si bas u grcu. Ja sam bila ok do danas, cak sam i stalno ponavljala kako ovo cekanje ustvari nije tako stasno... Najvise mi smeta to sto ne prepoznajem svoje tijelo zbog napumpanih hormona i ne mogu procijeniti koji je stvarni a koji lazni simptom. Svi oko mene se nadaju i vec pricaju o kolicima za blizance, a ja samo sutim.... Najvise se bojim one nule na papiru u bolnici... Znam da cu poslije toga biti ok, ali sada me hvata panika. 

Sto se tice tvojih simptoma, u nekima se mogu prepoznati... Malo me brine jedino sto nitko nije kontrolirao moju hiperstimulaciju... Nadam se da ce sve biti ok ibda cu za par dana plakati od smijeha kada budem ovo citala jer cu mozda, mozda, mozda....

eto vidis, ima i vecih panicarki  :Laughing:  jesam u grcu sam uzasnom i najradije bih da znam vise ocu dobit vjesticu ili su svi ovi bolovi samo pred trudnicki...ali eto, kosa mora i dalje sijediti, i cekati. :Laughing: 
znam kako ti je kad kazes, da svi oko tebe skoro kad nisu poceli slaviti, tako je isto i kod mene, a najgore od svega je to, sto jedino mi mozemo osjetiti ako stvari idu u krivom ili pravom smjeru. Iako nekad ni to jer su nas napumpali s toliko hormona da je  cudo da nismo vec explodirale :Laughing:  Nemoj biti tuzna, doduse, ja bolje da se ne javljam jer ja sam danas proplakala milion suza, ali nekako je lakse ponekad kad se isplaces, i ja smatram da uvijek ima sve svoje razloge zasto se nekome desi bebica i ostvari san, a nekome ne...ti si vec napredna, 13 dnt je super, i sigurna sam da ce tvoja beta biti itekako VELIKA i POZITIVNA!!!  to sto nisu kontrolirali hiperstimulaciju kod tebe, neka te ne zamara, to ne skodi bebici, niti trudnoci, samo ces se morati malo duze lijeciti i paziti. ali zaista pij puno, puno, puno vode, plus ja ti pijem tablete sto mi je dr dao za razrijedjivanje krvi, neznam da li su tebi sta dali ali svaki dan moram piti to, da ne bih doslo do tromboze....
BIT CE SVE U REDU, ne plakati vise.....sve sto nas ne ubije, samo nas ojaca  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

tlukaci5 promakao mi je tvoj post....čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje bete i školsku trudnoću
ofčice ti ćeš nas izluditi :Grin:  pop..... testić pa da zajedno tulumarimo :Grin:

----------


## kiarad

> *kiarad*, bojim se pisnuti testic!!!!!!!Aaaaaaaaaaaa


ajde, skupi hrabrost i pisni ga. lakse ti se tako postepeno suociti. barem je meni tako bilo. I meni je rekal doktor bez testova ali ga nissam poslusala. Ne znam...tesko je to...i samo se mi mozemo skuziti.

----------


## crna ovca

> ofčice ti ćeš nas izluditi pop..... testić pa da zajedno tulumarimo


Ahahahahahahaa!!! :Laughing:  da skratim muke sebi, MM i vama!! 

Pocela sam danas i raditi... Ne radim fizicki tezak posao, ali mozda me ta promjena danas malo uzdrmala. E da, jucer i danas sam pila dosta Isosporta... Mozda je to pomoglo da ode visak tekucine...(stvarno cete izluditi sa mnom i *sunašcem*!!! To su vam lude Slavonke!!)

----------


## sunasce

> Ahahahahahahaa!!! da skratim muke sebi, MM i vama!! 
> 
> Pocela sam danas i raditi... Ne radim fizicki tezak posao, ali mozda me ta promjena danas malo uzdrmala. E da, jucer i danas sam pila dosta Isosporta... Mozda je to pomoglo da ode visak tekucine...(stvarno cete izluditi sa mnom i *sunašcem*!!! To su vam lude Slavonke!!)


to je samo nas BLAGI temperament hahahahahaha, joj draga, hajde piski, sad vec i ja postajem nervozna, ajde jedan pis za Slavoniju! hahaha  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

> to je samo nas BLAGI temperament hahahahahaha, joj draga, hajde piski, sad vec i ja postajem nervozna, ajde jedan pis za Slavoniju! hahaha


 i još jedan za zagreb, sad smo stvarno svi nestrpljivi :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

*kiarad*, kada si ti pisnula prvi? Jesi li dobivala boostere nakon transfera? Kada je prvi test bio pozitivan!?

----------


## marincezg

> ja ti iskreno vise neznam ni kad ni sta imam bolove 
> kad usporedim s nekima mislim eto ga to je to, ja trudna, 
> a kad me zicne u stomaku, onda pomislim eto ga, stize vjestica....
> luda sam vise...
> a ne razmisljati je uzasno tesko. Od cijelog postupka, mislim da mi je ovaj dio najtezi....
> tako da te potpuno razumijem i slazem se.
> ja stalno imam pritisak dolje na maternicu, i non stop trcim na wc, svakih pol sata. Jel to od silne vode koju pijem
> ili nervoze nemam pojma, ali ni po noci mi neda mira... 
> kod tebe je dobro sto sad ne osjecas vise nista, ja i dalje osjecam sve moguce mestrualne bolove
> i stalno virkam u gacice....


pa ja bi mengu trebala dobiti tamo negdje oko 25, 26 pa zato jos ne virkam u gacice  :Smile: 
meni je danas 9 dan od transfera pa cu vidjeti kak ce biti sljedecih dana
mozda je cak i dobro kaj te jos boli znaci da se nekaj dogadja......
vidjecemo kaj ce biti.......sta bude nek bude....

----------


## sunasce

> pa ja bi mengu trebala dobiti tamo negdje oko 25, 26 pa zato jos ne virkam u gacice 
> meni je danas 9 dan od transfera pa cu vidjeti kak ce biti sljedecih dana
> mozda je cak i dobro kaj te jos boli znaci da se nekaj dogadja......
> vidjecemo kaj ce biti.......sta bude nek bude....


tebi deveti dan od transfera a mengu trebas dobiti tek 25, 26? a meni tek 6 dan i trebam dobiti sutra....O.o ni to malo cudno???
puh, ja nemam pojma vise nikaj...ali bas kako kazes biti ce kako bude... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> *kiarad*, kada si ti pisnula prvi? Jesi li dobivala boostere nakon transfera? Kada je prvi test bio pozitivan!?


ja sam vec 10 dnt, zadnju inekciju sam primila 4 dnt...

----------


## geceta

kiarad, sretno sutra!  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad, sretno sutra!


Opet nisam bas optimisticna. ne zelim nista ocekivati, pomirila sam se sa sudbinom. zahvalna sam i na ovom pruzenom osjecaju. hvala ti sto mislis na mene. Cijeli dan mi je tesko zbog tebe, mislila sam da emo zajedno na temu trudnice, jer ne zelim tamo, tam nikog ne poznam. hajde moramo drzat fige i drugima. Vjeruj mi uspjet ce i tebi, mora. Noc draga.

----------


## tikica78

kiarad sretno danas! nek se lijepo dupla beta!
crna ovca jesi pišnula? 
ja sam pišnula svoj 9ti dan i bio je pozitivan..hajde draga biti će ti lakše vidjet ćeš.. 
i još nešto ti i sunašce ste nam 99,9% trudnice.. :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad sretno danas! nek se lijepo dupla beta!
> crna ovca jesi pišnula? 
> ja sam pišnula svoj 9ti dan i bio je pozitivan..hajde draga biti će ti lakše vidjet ćeš.. 
> i još nešto ti i sunašce ste nam 99,9% trudnice..


Tiki, cisto da me opet ne spotate kaj ne javljam betu, tek sam sada ustala, nisam cijelu noc spavala. tak da prije 14 nebum imala nalaze. idem sad polako. hodam ko zombi. pusa curama i dajte vise pisnite te testove, kad vam kazemo mi koje smo to probale. fakat je lakse.

----------


## sunasce

> kiarad sretno danas! nek se lijepo dupla beta!
> crna ovca jesi pišnula? 
> ja sam pišnula svoj 9ti dan i bio je pozitivan..hajde draga biti će ti lakše vidjet ćeš.. 
> i još nešto ti i sunašce ste nam 99,9% trudnice..


tikica nam ima pozitivan teeeeeeeeeeeeeestic!!! kako lijepo jutro  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
jos kad vidim da je ona i mene vec utrpala u trudnice odmah imam osmijeh od uha do uha :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

> Tiki, cisto da me opet ne spotate kaj ne javljam betu, tek sam sada ustala, nisam cijelu noc spavala. tak da prije 14 nebum imala nalaze. idem sad polako. hodam ko zombi. pusa curama i dajte vise pisnite te testove, kad vam kazemo mi koje smo to probale. fakat je lakse.


sretnoooo kiarad :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Sunasce,tikica ponavlja nazalost postupak u 4.mj;( pogledaj joj potpis.
Kiarad,hubby i ja smo bili sigurni da jesam uz sve simptome ali eto,nista opet.nocas sam opet lose spavala,toliko me (.)(.) bole!!

----------


## crna ovca

Curke necu pisnuti testic! Obecala sam MM da necu... Sutra ujutro ce biti jako emotivan dan... Uf!

----------


## crna ovca

Od simptoma jutros... Cini mi se kao da se sve smiruje... Stomak mi se ispuhao... Svi simptomi su nekako tiši...

----------


## santana

Ja sam uvijek bila slijepo poslušni pacijent i nikada nisam radila testić.Čak mi to nije palo na pamet niti kada mi je ciklus kasnio 11dn,otišla na UZV,trudna,a čekala jesen za FET.Sretne scenarije u bilo kojem obliku želim svima.

----------


## sunasce

> Sunasce,tikica ponavlja nazalost postupak u 4.mj;( pogledaj joj potpis.
> Kiarad,hubby i ja smo bili sigurni da jesam uz sve simptome ali eto,nista opet.nocas sam opet lose spavala,toliko me (.)(.) bole!!


oh sad sam se rastuzila  :Sad:

----------


## sunasce

> Curke necu pisnuti testic! Obecala sam MM da necu... Sutra ujutro ce biti jako emotivan dan... Uf!


to ti vjerujem, zelim ti svu srecu sutra i sigurna sam da ce biti jedna velika betaaaaaaaaa  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

Ja bih vam danas trebala dobiti mengu...racunajuci 28 dana ciklusa, iako mi je posljednji bio puno kraci, 25 dana...ali eto neka zlatna sredina je 28, uvijek dobijem otprilike tada....Zasada sve mirnooooo.... :Shock: 
Nocas sam cak uspjela i spavati normalno, bez ogormnog pritiska na mjehur, probudila sam se mirna i bez bolova....sad kod mene se to nekak uvijek preokrene :Evil or Very Mad: 
Ujutro jos i bude tiho, ali onda poslijepodne i pred vecer pocnu udarati bolovi...budemo vidjeli...samo nesto me desna (.) danas zabolila, neka ostra bol, kratka......mozda se ispuhuje... :Laughing:  :Laughing:  i jos nesto sam primjetila, moje bradavice se kao nekako malo uvlace, a to NIKADA nisam imala.... :Shock:

----------


## crna ovca

*Sunasce*, meni je danas 14 dnt i 31 dc, ali ja nikad nisam dobila M preko Utrića. M stigne tek nakon 4 do5 dana nakon sto sam zadnji stavila, a sad stavljam duplu dozu! Evo jedno pitanjce za curke trudnice, do kada ste morale stavljati Utriće nakon pozitivne bete i koliko puta se vadi beta?

----------


## tikica78

beta se vadi dva puta ako je sve ok i pravilno se dupla.. utriće ne znam do kad se stavlja mislim do tamo negdje 12 tjedna trudnoće.. nisam do tu došla još nikada..

Sunašce ja sam izgubila svoje bebe u 11 tjednu prije mjesec dana, a ono za test sam vam pisala svoje iskustvo kad sam
ostala trudna..

kiarad čekam te oko 14h..sretno draga moja.

----------


## marincezg

> tebi deveti dan od transfera a mengu trebas dobiti tek 25, 26? a meni tek 6 dan i trebam dobiti sutra....O.o ni to malo cudno???
> puh, ja nemam pojma vise nikaj...ali bas kako kazes biti ce kako bude...


e sad sam isla pogledati u kalendar gdje vodim evidenciju kad trebam dobiti...
mengu bi ipak trebala dobiti 23, ili 24,  fulala sam par dana ali posto koristim i koristicu jos uvjek utrice cisto sumnjam da cu dobiti tad......
nekak sumnjam da nisam trudna jer nemam nikakvih simptoma, neznam vise niti sama
0vo kod tebe mi je cudno da trebas mengu dobiti sutra a tek ti je 6 dan od tran.
 mislim da si nekaj krivo izracunala....

----------


## sunasce

> *Sunasce*, meni je danas 14 dnt i 31 dc, ali ja nikad nisam dobila M preko Utrića. M stigne tek nakon 4 do5 dana nakon sto sam zadnji stavila, a sad stavljam duplu dozu! Evo jedno pitanjce za curke trudnice, do kada ste morale stavljati Utriće nakon pozitivne bete i koliko puta se vadi beta?


draga ovcice, ja uopce ne stavljam utrice...ja ti stavljam samo crinone gel koji je kazu jedno te isto, ali meni je doktor rekao pri zadnjem pregledu, da se iskreno nada da me nece vidjeti prije 1.3 (tj. da necu dobiti mengu)

----------


## sunasce

> beta se vadi dva puta ako je sve ok i pravilno se dupla.. utriće ne znam do kad se stavlja mislim do tamo negdje 12 tjedna trudnoće.. nisam do tu došla još nikada..
> 
> Sunašce ja sam izgubila svoje bebe u 11 tjednu prije mjesec dana, a ono za test sam vam pisala svoje iskustvo kad sam
> ostala trudna..
> 
> kiarad čekam te oko 14h..sretno draga moja.


ok tikice tako mi je zao, mene je to tak rastuzilo da bih mogla evo plakati od muke....oprosti sto ti otezavam, ali ja bih tako voljela da nam svima dodju debele bete, i da nase bebice ostanu u nasim busama... :Smile:   :Smile: 
divim ti se sto si tako  hrabra, i dajes nama svima potporu i nadu unatoc svojemu losem iskustvu...
ljubim puno tikicu....
a reci mi tocno kakve si ti imala simptome?

----------


## tikica78

imala sam malo napuhnut stomak koji je čak pred betu malo i splasnuo pa sam mislila da je sve skupa neuspješno, imala sam malo bolne cicke i malo su me svrbile bradavice, imala sam jako suhu kožu i bila jako žedna, osim toga piškila sam non stop i to jako čudno tjeralo me jako jako a kad dođem na wc ono samo par kapi izgledalo mi ko da sam prehladila mjehur , i još nešto što je bio simptom je bilo podrigivanje stalno mi se dizao želudac, a pred betu dan dva mi je ujutro bilo jako slabo..
tak da sam 9 ti dan napravila iz fore testić kad ono dvije crte!

želim vam svima da doživite tu sreću to ushićenje duše , pa veselje kad je beta stigla , pa druga beta.. a želim vam svima i puno sreće dalje od toga jer puno puta sam vam rekla pozitivna beta je samo jedna stepenica od 100 koje treba priejći da bi zagrlile svoje dijete..

----------


## sunasce

> e sad sam isla pogledati u kalendar gdje vodim evidenciju kad trebam dobiti...
> mengu bi ipak trebala dobiti 23, ili 24,  fulala sam par dana ali posto koristim i koristicu jos uvjek utrice cisto sumnjam da cu dobiti tad......
> nekak sumnjam da nisam trudna jer nemam nikakvih simptoma, neznam vise niti sama
> 0vo kod tebe mi je cudno da trebas mengu dobiti sutra a tek ti je 6 dan od tran.
>  mislim da si nekaj krivo izracunala....


Nemoj misliti da nisi trudna ako nemas simptoma...Iskreno ja kako sam puno citala, vidjela sam da vecina cura koje uopce nemaju simptome nakraju su te koje najcesce ostanu trudne.....tako da me to na tvome mjestu ne bih brinulo...
a ja ti nikako nisam krivo izracunala...mislim da sam sto puta brojala hahaha
zadnja menga mi je bila 25.01, znaci 28 dana ciklusa, ispada 21.02 tocnije receno danas....ja znam da je dosta rano poslije transfera, ali ja mislim da je to zbog toga sto smo malo kasnili sa svime jer prvih 6 dana nisam si davala inekcije kako treba, a onda nastao BUM.... :Laughing:

----------


## tlukaci5

Kiarad ~~~~~~~~~za betu danas,
to i mene sutra čeka, nisam mislila da će tako teško biti čekati drugu betu, teže nego prvu.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sunasce

> imala sam malo napuhnut stomak koji je čak pred betu malo i splasnuo pa sam mislila da je sve skupa neuspješno, imala sam malo bolne cicke i malo su me svrbile bradavice, imala sam jako suhu kožu i bila jako žedna, osim toga piškila sam non stop i to jako čudno tjeralo me jako jako a kad dođem na wc ono samo par kapi izgledalo mi ko da sam prehladila mjehur , i još nešto što je bio simptom je bilo podrigivanje stalno mi se dizao želudac, a pred betu dan dva mi je ujutro bilo jako slabo..
> tak da sam 9 ti dan napravila iz fore testić kad ono dvije crte!
> 
> želim vam svima da doživite tu sreću to ushićenje duše , pa veselje kad je beta stigla , pa druga beta.. a želim vam svima i puno sreće dalje od toga jer puno puta sam vam rekla pozitivna beta je samo jedna stepenica od 100 koje treba priejći da bi zagrlile svoje dijete..


hvala ti na odgovoru i na lijepo opisanim simptomima...Iskreno mogu te tocno shvatiti kad opisujes taj osjecaj,  mislim da nema ljepsega od toga. Nakon borbe, nadanja i straha dozivis to malo cudo a nama najvece  :Smile:   :Smile: 
draga sigurna sam da ce ti svoje cudo opet dozivjeti, i jedva cekam da ovaj puta ja tebi kazem, mislim da njusim trudilicuuuuuuuuuu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

je istina uhvati te neki strah od druge bete hoće li biti sve ok..baš je strašan taj osjećaj..

----------


## tikica78

sunasce i ja se nadam da ćeš mi to reći jednog dana.. ja imam još dosta do svog postupka tek tamo krajem travnja ili u svibnju..ali zato dotad sam tu s vama pružam vam podršku i veselim se vašim trudnoćama..
ja sam ti isto iz Slavonije.. :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> sunasce i ja se nadam da ćeš mi to reći jednog dana.. ja imam još dosta do svog postupka tek tamo krajem travnja ili u svibnju..ali zato dotad sam tu s vama pružam vam podršku i veselim se vašim trudnoćama..
> ja sam ti isto iz Slavonije..


sigurna sam da cu to reci, i to uskoro vrlo brzo....kad krene sve u travnju, vrijeme ce ti brzo proletiti, dotad se opustaj sa nama, prije nego sto tvoje bebice dodju jer onda neces ni imati vremena cavrljati ovdje, od mjenjanja pelena, i svega sto dolazi :Very Happy: 

ti si isto iz slavonije? wauuuu... :Very Happy:  pa koliko primjecujem ovdje nas zaista ima puno iz tog podrucja...sta nam je? haha :Laughing:

----------


## mirjana s

ćao crna ovco
ja sam stavljala ultriće do 7tj-3x2,a do 12tj-pila tablete duphaston to ti je isto samo  što se kupuju.što se tiče bete mislim da zavisi od veličine bete ako je manja od 1000 da se vadi 2x i više.kod mene je bila 15dan-1576  tako da sam vadila samo jednom i čekala UVZ.

----------


## marincezg

> Nemoj misliti da nisi trudna ako nemas simptoma...Iskreno ja kako sam puno citala, vidjela sam da vecina cura koje uopce nemaju simptome nakraju su te koje najcesce ostanu trudne.....tako da me to na tvome mjestu ne bih brinulo...
> a ja ti nikako nisam krivo izracunala...mislim da sam sto puta brojala hahaha
> zadnja menga mi je bila 25.01, znaci 28 dana ciklusa, ispada 21.02 tocnije receno danas....ja znam da je dosta rano poslije transfera, ali ja mislim da je to zbog toga sto smo malo kasnili sa svime jer prvih 6 dana nisam si davala inekcije kako treba, a onda nastao BUM....


hvala ti na ohrabrenju  :Smile: 
ok sad kuzim da nisi krivo izracunala i objasnila si mi sve....
pozzz

----------


## Kadauna

malo je drugacija racunica kad ste u postupku i manje je vazno kakve cikluse inace imate i nemojte ocekivati menstruaciju nakon postupka bas tad, nego se ravnajte po danu *punkcije + 14 dana................* tad očekujte menstruaciju ili nedolazak iste  :Heart:

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad ~~~~~~~~~za betu danas,
> to i mene sutra čeka, nisam mislila da će tako teško biti čekati drugu betu, teže nego prvu..


Draga, a daj si napravi potpis da znamo kad ideš vaditi betu, odjednom nas ima puno, želimo svima dati podršku a ne mogu sve popamtiti. Koliko ti je bila prva beta i koji dan?

----------


## kiarad

cURE, DRUGA BETA 832,50
Kaj to valja ili ne?

----------


## tikica78

čestitam trudna si :Very Happy:  .. zovi dr.L da mu uljepšaš dan..

----------


## geceta

buduci da su ti prosla 4 dana, Kiarad, valja  :Smile:  cestitam!!! 
ja ako se sutra ovo nastavi, zovem doktoricu. I dalje sam napuhnuta, i dalje me grudi bole i to ludacki, i dalje mi je na mahove mucno, itd itd. meni ovo vise nije normalno.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Izračunaj Kiarad, beta bi se svaki drugi dan trebala poduplati za min.80%

----------


## Inesz

Kiarad, ova beta je u redu. Vrijeme duplanja je 59 sati,  a u ovom razdoblju trudnoće normalno vrijeme duplanje je od 48 do 72 sata.  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> Kiarad, ova beta je u redu. Vrijeme duplanja je 59 sati,  a u ovom razdoblju trudnoće normalno vrijeme duplanje je od 48 do 72 sata.


x opusti se i uživaj u trudnoći

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš gledam tvoju betu Inesz i vidim da je bilo dosta odstupanja kod tebe i sve ok na kraju što je najbitnije, al baš zanimljivo jel ti dr. dao kakvo objašnjenje za betu

----------


## kiarad

> čestitam trudna si .. zovi dr.L da mu uljepšaš dan..


Tiki, pa jesam ga zvala ali kaže da mi malo beta kasni. zakaj ti misliš da je to jako dobor, pa trebala je biti preko 1000.
kaj se to ne računa da svaka dva dana mora duplo rasti, znači ak je u petak bila 267,30, znači u nedjelju je trbala biti 534 a danas 1068

----------


## kiarad

> Izračunaj Kiarad, beta bi se svaki drugi dan trebala poduplati za min.80%


Mimi, jesam izračunala i ispada 866, a meni je 832, pa valjda je to onda ok. Bit će da je cura, njezna.Pa sporo napreduje. Ak je imao neko takvu situaciju nek mi javi.

----------


## kiarad

I samo da znate,men je ovo prva beta i ja sam izgubljena. Kak Sonja ti imaš 609 i onda 21.dan 4000, kad ću ja toliko?
smrc..jeste cure ziher da je to ok?

----------


## Inesz

Mala Mimi, dr Kos mi je objasnio ovakvu dinamiku bete-hematom koji je zauzimao cijelu lijevu polovicu gestacijske vrećice je spriječavao, djelovao kao brana, da beta koju stvara gestacijska ulazi u moju  krv. Hematom sa starom, zgrušanom krvi bio je prepreka između mog krvotoka i gestacijeke. Zato su takvi nalazi bete. Gestacijska se je normalno razvijala, i svi nalazi rane trudnoće bili su uredni-uz ove bete iz potpisa. Sreća je da hematom nije oštetio gestacijsku vrećicu i da smo mogli ići naprijed. Danas je to veliki dječak od gotovo 2, 5 kg.  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ajde super, jer baš za takvo duplanje nisam čula da je rezultiralo zdravom trudnoćom ali eto uvijek postoje iznimke :Yes:

----------


## Sonja29

draga meni je 16-ti dnt beta bila 609,za 2-3 dana i kod tebe će biti preko 4000.Ja mislim da je tvoja beta sasvim OK i da je to to :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

kiarad.. a jel ti rekao da moraš opet vaditi betu?

----------


## M@tt

Kiarad ma to je to draga, baš kako cure kažu, ne mora biti točno 100% duplanje.... 

Čestitam, trudna si!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

kiarad čestitke :Zaljubljen:

----------


## crna ovca

*kiarad*, pa sto ti je jos dr. L rekao? Uf kako kod nas MPO-vki nista ne moze biti jednostavno!!! Tolika radost zbog pozitivne bete, a onda opet u iscekivanju?!? :Shock:  ma micica ja mislim da ce to biti ok.

----------


## nati

kiarad čestitam....

----------


## kiarad

Rekal mi je Luci da opet u četvrtak vadim. Pa ispalit ću na živce. Nadam se da ste sure u pravu. Ak ima netko još takakv slučaj nek se javi. hvala

----------


## Elena 85

ma draga Kiarad  cestitam ti,ja mislim da je to ok :Very Happy:

----------


## Elena 85

cure drage pomagajte ja pisnula testic glupaca jedna, i imam debeli plus prvi put u zivotu :Smile: ,ali jako me strah jer sam u petak ujutro u 7 h,primila zadnju injekciju pa me strah da je to jos od nje,jer prosla su 4 i pol dana,danas mi je 13dnt,dali da se radujem uopce

----------


## chiara

Kiarad draga čestitam bitno da je dobro porasla nemoj se brinuti nije tudnoća baš matematički zadatak....pa da betu računamo točno...uživaj

Elena 85 mislim da je to trudnoća...ali vidi što će ti iskusnije cure reći...

----------


## tikica78

> cure drage pomagajte ja pisnula testic glupaca jedna, i imam debeli plus prvi put u zivotu,ali jako me strah jer sam u petak ujutro u 7 h,primila zadnju injekciju pa me strah da je to jos od nje,jer prosla su 4 i pol dana,danas mi je 13dnt,dali da se radujem uopce


Elena čestitam ti draga moja, opet je moj čarobnjak uspio! jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! :Very Happy: 
inekcija ti nije to je davno isparilo!  joj kako sam happy!

----------


## Sonja29

kiarad imaš pp
Elena nadam se da je T u pitanju...sretno!

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena čestitam ti draga moja, opet je moj čarobnjak uspio! jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!
> inekcija ti nije to je davno isparilo!  joj kako sam happy!


Tiki moja bojim se da sam uranila s testom,negdje sam nasla da treba proci 5 dana od zadnje ,a to ce bit sutra ujutro,neznam dali to moze toliko biti pozitivno jer skoro je iste boje kao kontrolna crta,koliko je tebi proslo od zadnje injekcije

----------


## M@tt

> cure drage pomagajte ja pisnula testic glupaca jedna, i imam debeli plus prvi put u zivotu,ali jako me strah jer sam u petak ujutro u 7 h,primila zadnju injekciju pa me strah da je to jos od nje,jer prosla su 4 i pol dana,danas mi je 13dnt,dali da se radujem uopce


Elena čestitam i ja!!!   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 

Izgleda da smo se morali ugurat i mi na početku veljače za dobitni polustimulirani....  :Grin:

----------


## tikica78

m@tt i vi ste idući!
Elena ja sam svoj napravila na 9 dpt ne sjećam koliko je prošlo do inekcije.. ne bi ti to tako tamno bilo..
ja sam od prvog testa do bete svaki dan piškila po jedan test.. :Smile:  koji frik ha?

----------


## Elena 85

m@tt hvala,kao sto tikica kaze vi ste sljedeci,izgleda da je sve dobro pogodila :Smile: .
tikice i ja planiram odmah ujutro raditi test i onda opet i opet sve do bete,samo da bude sve dobro,da mi sutra ne nestane plusic

----------


## kiarad

> m@tt hvala,kao sto tikica kaze vi ste sljedeci,izgleda da je sve dobro pogodila.
> tikice i ja planiram odmah ujutro raditi test i onda opet i opet sve do bete,samo da bude sve dobro,da mi sutra ne nestane plusic


Elena, pa jel to moguce? presretna sam zbog tebe. tak mi je drago da si pisnula testic. i pazi mi imamo cisto istu sudbinu, ocito. Vidis, to ti je hvala jer si mene nagovarala da idem a nisam se dala. Jupi, pisni ga i sutra....

----------


## sunasce

kiarad & elena cestitam vam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elena 85

Sunasce hvala,brzo cemo nadam se i mi tebi cestitati :Smile: ,a Kiarad jesam ti rekla da idemo probat opet skupa i da ce nam uspjeti,i netko nas je cuo i ispunio nam zeljicu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

> Sunasce hvala,brzo cemo nadam se i mi tebi cestitati,a Kiarad jesam ti rekla da idemo probat opet skupa i da ce nam uspjeti,i netko nas je cuo i ispunio nam zeljicu


Pa sam ti neki dan zahvalila kaj si me nagovorila. Samo mene jako boli, jel tebe boli. meni je danas 18 dnt. A pocelo je boliti od 8 dana, svaku noc. I to samo menstrualna bol, poput grca koji stisne i 10 min ne popusta. Kak se ti osjecas?

----------


## Elena 85

> Pa sam ti neki dan zahvalila kaj si me nagovorila. Samo mene jako boli, jel tebe boli. meni je danas 18 dnt. A pocelo je boliti od 8 dana, svaku noc. I to samo menstrualna bol, poput grca koji stisne i 10 min ne popusta. Kak se ti osjecas?


 boli,mene stalno od 4 dnt,a do neki dan samo bol i pritisak nisko u stomaku,a prije par dana i jaki menstrualni bolovi,pomjesani sa grcevima ,ma stalno me boli ,i noge me jakooo bole od jucer kao neki nemir u nogama,vidim i tebe je odmah pocelo boliti nakon one boli u noci sto je valjda bila impl. tako i mene :Love:

----------


## kiarad

> boli,mene stalno od 4 dnt,a do neki dan samo bol i pritisak nisko u stomaku,a prije par dana i jaki menstrualni bolovi,pomjesani sa grcevima ,ma stalno me boli ,i noge me jakooo bole od jucer kao neki nemir u nogama,vidim i tebe je odmah pocelo boliti nakon one boli u noci sto je valjda bila impl. tako i mene


jel ti radis ili ne? ja malo odem raditi onda me tak jako prikuje uz krevet da ne mogu nigdje. Vise ne znam sto sam sve procitala o tome i ne znam kaj da misli. Pijem svaku vecer magenzij i normabel ali to kao da vodu pijem. Puno idem na wc i da ti pravo kazem malo me brine beta ali kazu da je to u granicama normale. sutra mirujem a u cetvrtak u 7,00 vadim tu betu, mislim 100 ti put.Tebi drzim fige za veliku betu, makar ti si trudnica i ti to znas. jel tako da je drugaciji osjecaj, jednostavno znas.

----------


## kiarad

Geceta, kako si? javi se. Znam da nije lako ali tu smo jedni za druge.

----------


## kiki30

kiarad i elena cestitam !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad i elena cestitam !!!! :-d :-d


hvala.

----------


## geceta

> Geceta, kako si? javi se. Znam da nije lako ali tu smo jedni za druge.


hej, pisala sam vam jucer tu  :Smile:  ja sam i dalje isto, s istim simptomima i istim bolnim grudima zbog kojih nocu jako malo spavam. cekam vjesticu i u principu cu biti aktivnija neko vrijeme na vv i na odbrojavanju kad trenutno tu ne spadam. razgovarali smo hubby i ja sinoc i ne znamo ni sami sto nam je raditi pa je svaki savjet dobrodosao: buduci da sam ja sad isla sa smrzlicima, dakle nije bilo stimulacije, ako dr ponudi, dal da idem odmah ili da pauziram? ZA: po meni je uvijek bolje odmah jer nekako si mislim dok u tijelu jos ima tog estrofema i utrica koliko hoces, + dok mi je sve svjeze i dok smo u tome. PROTIV: ponovni izostanci s posla na kojem sam zamjena do svibnja, cekanje novog zakona. Pomagajte
tebi, draga, drzim fige za cetvrtak  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

jutro svima :Smile:  vidim da nam na ovome forumu u posljednje vrijeme ima jako puno trudnica i to me veseli :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
meni je danas 8dnt i osim jutrosnjeg ranog dizanja da obavim pipi, jer sam opet imala onaj pritisak na mjehur i kao da cu dobiti, evo opet kod mene sve mirno...samo blaga neugodnost dolje u stomaku i zasada to je to...Jucer sam se usudila malo vidjeti svoje granice, pa sam vise setala, isla popiti kavicu s kolegicama, ali nakon 2 sata mi je bio max, onda vise nisam imala snage, i moj desni jajnik je alarmanto javljao vracaj se u krevet! :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## sunasce

ah da nisam rekla, ali jucer mi se pojavila cudna stvar...iznad prednjih zubi kao neka skupljena krv, tamno crveno, kao upala, a nista me ne boli...to me malo zateklo, ali evo vec danas se povlaci... :Cool:

----------


## kiarad

> hej, pisala sam vam jucer tu  ja sam i dalje isto, s istim simptomima i istim bolnim grudima zbog kojih nocu jako malo spavam. cekam vjesticu i u principu cu biti aktivnija neko vrijeme na vv i na odbrojavanju kad trenutno tu ne spadam. razgovarali smo hubby i ja sinoc i ne znamo ni sami sto nam je raditi pa je svaki savjet dobrodosao: buduci da sam ja sad isla sa smrzlicima, dakle nije bilo stimulacije, ako dr ponudi, dal da idem odmah ili da pauziram? ZA: po meni je uvijek bolje odmah jer nekako si mislim dok u tijelu jos ima tog estrofema i utrica koliko hoces, + dok mi je sve svjeze i dok smo u tome. PROTIV: ponovni izostanci s posla na kojem sam zamjena do svibnja, cekanje novog zakona. Pomagajte
> tebi, draga, drzim fige za cetvrtak


thanx. uh, teska odluka. ja ako ne uspijem ovaj put do kraja idem tek kad zakon promijene. nemam snage vise za stimulacije. to je moje misljenje.

----------


## kiarad

> ah da nisam rekla, ali jucer mi se pojavila cudna stvar...iznad prednjih zubi kao neka skupljena krv, tamno crveno, kao upala, a nista me ne boli...to me malo zateklo, ali evo vec danas se povlaci...


u svakom slucaju sretno. tesko je reci, ali mozda mozes sutra testic napraviti ako zelis.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> hej, pisala sam vam jucer tu  ja sam i dalje isto, s istim simptomima i istim bolnim grudima zbog kojih nocu jako malo spavam. cekam vjesticu i u principu cu biti aktivnija neko vrijeme na vv i na odbrojavanju kad trenutno tu ne spadam. razgovarali smo hubby i ja sinoc i ne znamo ni sami sto nam je raditi pa je svaki savjet dobrodosao: buduci da sam ja sad isla sa smrzlicima, dakle nije bilo stimulacije, ako dr ponudi, dal da idem odmah ili da pauziram? ZA: po meni je uvijek bolje odmah jer nekako si mislim dok u tijelu jos ima tog estrofema i utrica koliko hoces, + dok mi je sve svjeze i dok smo u tome. PROTIV: ponovni izostanci s posla na kojem sam zamjena do svibnja, cekanje novog zakona. Pomagajte
> tebi, draga, drzim fige za cetvrtak


Geceta morat ces sama odvagnuti što ti se čini bolje iako je još prerano razmišljati o tome... objektivno mislim da ti je bolje čekati novi zakon ako ćeš u ful stimulirani a i ovo za utrice i estrofem koji sad uzimaš ti nema nikakve veze sa idućim ciklusom i to je najmanja briga. Al opet na tebi i tm je da odlučite i već osjećam da će subjektivni razlozi presuditi ovu odluku, to je tako na početku uzme te kao neka droga i ne znaš stati i napraviti pauzu, takva sam i ja bila i da se moglo da nisu bile onakve gužve u klinikama i ja bih išla svaki mjesec u postupak.

----------


## sunasce

> u svakom slucaju sretno. tesko je reci, ali mozda mozes sutra testic napraviti ako zelis.


hvala Kiarad...za testic nisam sigurna, nekak mi se cini jos prerano, rekla sam da budem pricekala bar kraj tjedna pa onda vidjeti..Ja sam prije uvijek kupovala deset testova i isprobavala, a sad prvi put kad postoji mogucnost da sam MOZDA trudna, sad bjezim od testova jer me strah ishoda...i onoga gadnoga minusa... :Sad: 
ali hvala ti, i citala sam tvoje postove malo, iako se j apuno ne razumijem jos u betu i te stvari, sigurna sam da ce biti sve u redu, opusti se i mazi svoju bebicu u busi  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## crna ovca

Moja beta 15dnt je *449*!!!!

----------


## sunasce

> Moja beta 15dnt je *449*!!!!


awwwwwwwww cestitam ovcice :Very Happy:  bit ces prekrasna mama :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

jeeee,bravo !!! ČESTITAM !!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> Moja beta 15dnt je *449*!!!!


Bravoooooo!!! Luci je razvalio u veljaci izgleda!!  :Smile:  

Cestitam od srca...

----------


## kiarad

> Moja beta 15dnt je *449*!!!!


sjajno!!!!!! cestitam!!!!!!!!Kak sad stvari stoje, svi koji smo u 11 ili 12 mjesecu kod L. imali minus, sad nas vecina ima plus. a to znaci i da se svi poznajemo.
jesu mu javila?

----------


## crna ovca

Luči je samo rekao: pa draga trudni smo! Na onom njegovom zagrebackom naglasku i reče: jesam rekao da cemo mi ovo srediti iz prve! Hahahahaha! Sad barem mogu  reci tko god da me pita da sam ostala T iz prve!!! :Laughing:

----------


## Sonja29

ovčice sve sam ti već rekla :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> sjajno!!!!!! cestitam!!!!!!!!Kak sad stvari stoje, svi koji smo u 11 ili 12 mjesecu kod L. imali minus, sad nas vecina ima plus. a to znaci i da se svi poznajemo.


Da, interesantno zapažanje kiarad. Uskoro vam se i mi pridružujemo nadam se....  :Smile:

----------


## trantincica

Iskrene cestitke novopecenim trudnicama :Smile: )))))
Ljepo je to cuti :Smile: )

----------


## Elena 85

> Moja beta 15dnt je *449*!!!!


Ovcice Cestitam na super betiiiiii

----------


## Elena 85

drage moje da vam javim moja beta je 13dnt 457  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....Luci je rekao da je odlicna beta,i naravno da je presretan

----------


## mare41

Elena, čestitkeeeee!

----------


## Ljubica

Drage nase trudnice najiskrenije cestitke i da vam svih 9 mjeseci bude skolskih!

Ja se i dalje patim sa minimalnim rastom bete nakon drasticnog pada. Na uzv sam bila i nista se nevidi. Sutra ponovo idem na kontrolu a cula sam se i sa MB a i sa dr.L i svi sumnjaju na vanmatercnu sem mog soc.ginekologa. 
Sutra cemo vidjeti dali beta i dalje raste i hocu li na kiretazu ili cemo odmah na histeroskopiju da se i jajovodi pogledaju i da neidem dva puta na zahvate.
Strasno ali istinito!
Muka pa to je.
Da ne kvarim raspolozenje svojim problemom evo malo vibrica za uspjesne trudnoce ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marincezg

puno srece novim trudnicama  :Smile: 
i da,  bas je ljepo to cut i vidjet  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elena 85

drage moje cure hvala vam,Ljubice nadam se da ce se bebica jako cvrsto drzati i da beta poraste sutra,budi hrabra,znam da je tesko.

----------


## tikica78

cestitam crna o. i Elena jesam vam rekla! znala sam, Luči je moj čarobnjak..

----------


## Snekica

> drage nase trudnice najiskrenije cestitke i da vam svih 9 mjeseci bude skolskih!


*x* :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## trantincica

Sta se ovo dogadja na forumu svaki put kad pogledam nova visoja beta!!!! Pa to je suuuuuper!!!!!!!

----------


## trantincica

Elena,ovcice iskrene cestitke!!!!!!! To je super!!!!!

----------


## kiarad

> drage moje da vam javim moja beta je 13dnt 457  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....Luci je rekao da je odlicna beta,i naravno da je presretan


Elena, pa kaj nisi trebala vaditi 24.02., naravno da sam sretna i jesmo ti i tikica i ja rekle cim si pisnula, ajme koliko trudnica. bravo cestitam. svi imate vece bete od mene. smrc. al zbog tebe sam posebno sretna. kad vadis betu ponovno.

----------


## Sonja29

Elena čestitam!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> drage moje da vam javim moja beta je 13dnt 457  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....Luci je rekao da je odlicna beta,i naravno da je presretan


Elenaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, čestitam....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  

danas samo dobre vijesti.  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

> Elena, pa kaj nisi trebala vaditi 24.02., naravno da sam sretna i jesmo ti i tikica i ja rekle cim si pisnula, ajme koliko trudnica. bravo cestitam. svi imate vece bete od mene. smrc. al zbog tebe sam posebno sretna. kad vadis betu ponovno.


trebala sam 24 .02.ali nisam mogla vise izdrzati i tako sam ju danas izvadila,sad u petak moram ponovo izvaditi,nadam se da ce se ljepo poduplati,i tvoja ce biti super sutra ,znam,mat,sonja hvala vam,na cestitkama i podrsci

----------


## kiarad

> trebala sam 24 .02.ali nisam mogla vise izdrzati i tako sam ju danas izvadila,sad u petak moram ponovo izvaditi,nadam se da ce se ljepo poduplati,i tvoja ce biti super sutra ,znam,mat,sonja hvala vam,na cestitkama i podrsci


promijeni potpis. i vidis ipak imamo iste simptome, samo cini mi se da si ti imala implataciju 5 dnt. A ja izgleda malo kasnim. Ne znam s cim to ima veze.
kak se sad osjecas? jel te kaj boli

----------


## Elena 85

> promijeni potpis. i vidis ipak imamo iste simptome, samo cini mi se da si ti imala implataciju 5 dnt. A ja izgleda malo kasnim. Ne znam s cim to ima veze.
> kak se sad osjecas? jel te kaj boli


je ,je simptomi su nam bili identicni,ma draga boli me jos po stomaku sve po malo ,jos i radim i stojim skoro cijelu smj.tako da mi je bas neki pritisak,samo cekam da sijednem negdje,i mastam o bolovanju,hehe

----------


## kiarad

> je ,je simptomi su nam bili identicni,ma draga boli me jos po stomaku sve po malo ,jos i radim i stojim skoro cijelu smj.tako da mi je bas neki pritisak,samo cekam da sijednem negdje,i mastam o bolovanju,hehe


uh, drzim fige. koliko ti ih je uopce vratio? mozda su blizanci po beti

----------


## Elena 85

> uh, drzim fige. koliko ti ih je uopce vratio? mozda su blizanci po beti


vracena su mi 3 ,Lana mi je rekla jedan je odlican,jedan malo losi,i treci jos losiji,ali i ja mislim i dr.je rekao da bi mogli biti twinsici,ma planiram ovaj tj,odraditi i odmah na godisnji,pa na bolovanje,jel ti draga radis

----------


## kiarad

> vracena su mi 3 ,Lana mi je rekla jedan je odlican,jedan malo losi,i treci jos losiji,ali i ja mislim i dr.je rekao da bi mogli biti twinsici,ma planiram ovaj tj,odraditi i odmah na godisnji,pa na bolovanje,jel ti draga radis


radim svaka dva dana pa me prikuje uz krevet. danas nisam isla. sutra idem vadit pa idem na posao. ma izludit cu.zakej se sad moja beta ne dupla kak treba, uh.

----------


## trantincica

Cure jel mi moze koja reci kad bi se najranije mogao test za trudnocu pisnuti??

----------


## crna ovca

*elenice*, cestitam!!!!! Ja isto radim, ali cijeli dan sam u sjedecem polozaju, pa svejedno imam pritisak i blagu menstrualnu bol, a malo me i ledja bole.

Kolika bi mi trebala biti beta u petak? Pomozite barem s okvirnim rasponom, ja sam veliki tudum za matematiku!!! :Grin:

----------


## Mali Mimi

crna ovco čestitam na trudnoći a što se tiče bete najbolje bi bilo da je dupla dakle pomnožiš sa 2

----------


## kiarad

> Cure jel mi moze koja reci kad bi se najranije mogao test za trudnocu pisnuti??


ja sam ga 10 dnt, transfer je bio treci dan nakon punkcije

----------


## sunasce

> Cure jel mi moze koja reci kad bi se najranije mogao test za trudnocu pisnuti??


ako se nisam prevarila, mislim da je ako je bio transfer nakon tri dana od punkcije, onda mozes pisnuti 11dnt, a u slucaju transfera 5 dana kon punkcije, mozes pisnuti 9dnt ...

----------


## Elena 85

> *elenice*, cestitam!!!!! Ja isto radim, ali cijeli dan sam u sjedecem polozaju, pa svejedno imam pritisak i blagu menstrualnu bol, a malo me i ledja bole.
> 
> Kolika bi mi trebala biti beta u petak? Pomozite barem s okvirnim rasponom, ja sam veliki tudum za matematiku!!!


Danas mi je Dr.L rekao da bi moja u petak trebala biti blizu 1000 tako je nesto promrmljo,a tvoja je negdje blizu moje.
Kiarad draga moja ja mislim da ce sutra tvoja betica biti super i neces se oko nje vise zamarati,to ti i od srca zelim

----------


## kiarad

> Danas mi je Dr.L rekao da bi moja u petak trebala biti blizu 1000 tako je nesto promrmljo,a tvoja je negdje blizu moje.
> Kiarad draga moja ja mislim da ce sutra tvoja betica biti super i neces se oko nje vise zamarati,to ti i od srca zelim


ali zasto me toliko nocu boli, jel ima netko od cura da je imao isto tako, pa nije valjda da opet imam hiper.

----------


## trantincica

Meni je bio 5.dan transfer..aha..a jel moguce imati lazno pozitivan?

----------


## linalena

Pa cure, odem odapeti jedan fini utri-san i gle iznenađenja
pa obožavam Vas, to nam treba
joj kak je lijepa lista, još je moram malo obojati, urediti  :Laughing: 

Elena, ovco (sorry ali si sama kriva kaj si taj nadimak izabrala) sretno dalje

Mene očito nekaj klefilo, malo prije sam se probudila a spavam od 2, odradila instrukcije (koga ono muči matematika) i sada bi najradje navinula muziku do daske i plesala
a vratio se moj Šime (gdi__je__bija) i hrče tu u dnevnoj

Meni je trbuh baš se ispupčio, osjećaja nikakvih, sise bole u bradavicam, uff i to je sve, nećem o simptomima nećemmmm al nećm ni test ranije pišat, još samo da prokljuvim kak produžit bolovanje još tjedan dana a da ne moram ić koga prositi

e da , kada si stavljam utriće baš me boli, nemrem ni gurnut duboku jer imam osjećaj da sam zatvorena ful
makar sam zatvorena na još nekoliko rupa, za jednu pomaže jutarnja kava sa puno šećera, za drugu se moraš nagnuti nad lonac pun vrućeg čaja, a za treću legnut pored mog muža kada onak puhne u hrkanja

ajme ak mene ko skuži, velka joj beta :Cool:

----------


## linalena

a zapravo sam počela pisat Tratinčici da test nemre biti lažno pizitivan

----------


## kiarad

> Meni je bio 5.dan transfer..aha..a jel moguce imati lazno pozitivan?


a kad si pimila zadnju injekciju brevactida?

----------


## linalena

u Pragu nedaju nikakve injekcije nakon transfera
samo utrogestan, kortikosteroide, folnu, heparin

----------


## trantincica

Hehe linalena :Smile:  i meni je ponekad problem s utrogestanima, aj mislim da je kriva apstinencija hehehe :Smile: )))
Ja mislim da imam jako meku stolicu zbog utrica..
Ma mm me napada za te testove...
Nisam nekciju dobila poslje transfera..koristim utrogestane,folnu i prednison..

----------


## linalena

dajte si cure napravite potpise, ajde pliz, ak vam se da, ajd ajd
a ja idem ispeč riblju večeru

----------


## sunasce

> Meni je bio 5.dan transfer..aha..a jel moguce imati lazno pozitivan?


pa moguce je ako si prije toga primila inekciju HGC tratincice...mora proci pet dana da on izadje iz tijela, jer on moze dati lazni a pozitivni plusic...

----------


## trantincica

Nisam ja nikakvu nekciju primila! U pragu to nedaju!  A utrici ne utjecu na test?

----------


## chiara

opaaa..čestitke elena i crna ovco....superrrrrrrr samo neka se ovako nastavi.....

Meni je danas 3dnt ali ne osjećam ništa pa m malo strah....vidim da svi imaju neke simptome...sise me ne bole kao inaće samo malo ono osjećaj da su teške i dolje pritisak ali ništa strašno....ako je transfer bio 3.dan kada bi po nekom pravilu trebala biti implantacija????

----------


## sunasce

> Nisam ja nikakvu nekciju primila! U pragu to nedaju!  A utrici ne utjecu na test?


onda si draga moja trudna ako ti je testic bio pozitivan  :Smile:  cestitam :Very Happy: 
utrici nikako ne mogu utjecati

----------


## trantincica

Nisam radila test jos :Smile:  samo se informiram :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> Nisam radila test jos samo se informiram


aaaah ok...ucinilo mi se da si rekla da je bio pozitivan...ali od ovoliko trudnica danas, pocinjem se gubiti :Laughing:

----------


## trantincica

Hehe bas :Smile:   ma bit ce trudnica sve vise :Smile: ))))

----------


## sunasce

nadamo se  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tlukaci5

elena, ovčica i ostale čestitke :Very Happy: 
evo da i ja objavim svoju današnju betu na 13dnt *1424!!
*sutra idem na kontrolu kod mpo pa se javim nadam se sa dorim vijestim, i nadam se da me ovaj hiper bude uskoro napustio..

----------


## jelena1m

> drage moje da vam javim moja beta je 13dnt 457  jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....Luci je rekao da je odlicna beta,i naravno da je presretan


čestitam ti!!!! puno,puno sreće!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> elena, ovčica i ostale čestitke
> evo da i ja objavim svoju današnju betu na 13dnt *1424!!
> *sutra idem na kontrolu kod mpo pa se javim nadam se sa dorim vijestim, i nadam se da me ovaj hiper bude uskoro napustio..


opa čestitam, to su blizanci očito tlukaci. Čestitam od srca... di si ti bila u postupku?

----------


## kiarad

> elena, ovčica i ostale čestitke
> evo da i ja objavim svoju današnju betu na 13dnt *1424!!
> *sutra idem na kontrolu kod mpo pa se javim nadam se sa dorim vijestim, i nadam se da me ovaj hiper bude uskoro napustio..


ajme koja beta, to mora da su trojke. sjajno!

----------


## tlukaci5

na postupku bila u vinogradskoj;
pa sad baš trojke,uf.. :Shock:

----------


## tonili

*tlukaci5* nemoj se unaprijed brinuti - rast bete i uopće njena visina na pojedine dane nakon transfera je prilično individualna stvar. Evo ti moj primjer - ja sam 11dpt imala betu oko 230 i imala blizankice. Čovjek bi očekivao veću betu, ali eto.... A ima i cure kojima je ona bila u visinama, pa nosile jednu bebicu, zato - opusti se i uživaj  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

tlukaci5 cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## dreamgirl

ovo su izgleda sretni dani za vadjenje bete, cestitke novim trudnicama

----------


## dola

cestitke novim trudnicama  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Bože kako je ovo sretan tjedan! koliko predivnih beta!
cure svima čestitam od srca!

Linalena bradavice te bole.. to mi se sviđa.. njušim još jednu trudnicu..

----------


## Sonja29

tratincice sumnjiva si mi :Smile: )))
linalena ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nam se javiš sa lijepom betom

----------


## sunasce

jutro :Smile:  drage moje, hajde mi vi recite sto mislite. Mene malo brine, to sto me vise nista ne boli. 3 do 5 dana poslije transfera, imala sam prilicne bolove, od jajnika pa do osjecaja ko da cu dobiti mengu, sada apsolutno nista....Osim ponekog zicanja tu i tam, i poneke blage neugodnosti koja mi prodje stomakom, ali nista vise od toga.  :Sad:   :Sad: 
to nije bas dobro zar ne?   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## marincezg

> jutro drage moje, hajde mi vi recite sto mislite. Mene malo brine, to sto me vise nista ne boli. 3 do 5 dana poslije transfera, imala sam prilicne bolove, od jajnika pa do osjecaja ko da cu dobiti mengu, sada apsolutno nista....Osim ponekog zicanja tu i tam, i poneke blage neugodnosti koja mi prodje stomakom, ali nista vise od toga.  
> to nije bas dobro zar ne?


iskreno receno neznam jeli dobro ili nije kad svi drugacije reagiraju....
strpi se jos malo.....
mene je jutros poceo probadati ljevi jajnik kao da cu dobiti mengu
 a trebala bi dobiti sutra ili prekosutra.....
tak da su mi nadanja sve manja i manja i nekak si mislim da nista
od moje trudnoce niti od ovog puta....ko ce docekati poned.
poludit cu doma...........

----------


## sunasce

tebe brine sto te boli, a mene sto me ne boli... :Laughing:  ja sam po ciklusu trebala dobiti jos prekjucer, ali racunam po punkciji jer su tako rekle cure, da se pomice i dolazi oko 14 nakon punkcije, sto znaci onda bih sutra trebala dobiti....nadam se da necu! nikad vise! :Laughing: 

ja moram cekati do iduceg cetvrtka s betom...ni ja ne mogu vise da docekam, ubi me ovo cekanje..... :Sad:   :Sad: 
hajde glavu gore, koliko sam vidjela skoro sve cure je ovdje bolilo pred mengu sve zivo, pa na kraju umjesto menge stigla beba...ne gubi jos nadu... :Smile:

----------


## nati

elena čestitke na beti.. evo i ja sam tu moja beta 09.03. i nadam se velikoj ovaj puta...

----------


## crna ovca

*kiarad*, cekamo betu!!! Uf bas sam u neizvjesnosti..

----------


## kiarad

> *kiarad*, cekamo betu!!! Uf bas sam u neizvjesnosti..


sat vremena sam buljila u kompjutor i nisam mogla otvoriti nalaz od muke. E pa beta je 1831. Kaže doktor e sad sam zadovoljan. A ja sam već za ludnicu od živaca. Cure hvala na svakoj podršci.
U subotu imam prvi pregled.

----------


## chiara

Kiarad e sad lijepo uživaj i želim ti školsku trudnoću....!!!!!!!

----------


## crna ovca

> sat vremena sam buljila u kompjutor i nisam mogla otvoriti nalaz od muke. E pa beta je 1831. Kaže doktor e sad sam zadovoljan. A ja sam već za ludnicu od živaca. Cure hvala na svakoj podršci.
> U subotu imam prvi pregled.


*kiariced*, uf! Cestitam ti!!!! Bas lijepa brojka.... Na kakav pregled ides vec u subotu? Jel ti to dr. L rekao da dodjes?

----------


## kiarad

> *kiariced*, uf! Cestitam ti!!!! Bas lijepa brojka.... Na kakav pregled ides vec u subotu? Jel ti to dr. L rekao da dodjes?


da, rekao je da dođem. po kaj nemam pojma, još nikad nisam do toga došla. idem se sad napit jegera....samo se šalim

----------


## crna ovca

Pa mozda zato sto si ti iz zg. Mislis da je to praksa kod njega? Pitam jer cu obda i ja morati slijedeci tjedan na pregled?!

----------


## M@tt

> da, rekao je da dođem. po kaj nemam pojma, još nikad nisam do toga došla.* idem se sad napit jegera....samo se šalim*


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Da znaš da se ja hoću kad budemo imali takvu betu kakvu ti sad imaš...  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Mila moja Kiarad čestitam i ovdje ! Presretna sam zbog tebe! M@tt jeste vi riješili bakteriju? Kad krecete u postupak?

----------


## M@tt

> Mila moja Kiarad čestitam i ovdje ! Presretna sam zbog tebe! M@tt jeste vi riješili bakteriju? Kad krecete u postupak?


Sutra su rezultati urinokulture ali i ako se nismo ipak idemo u postupak jer je rekao L. da ne smeta u urinu. A trebala draga danas dobiti pa smo mislili u subotu kod njega na prvi pregled ali eto nije dobila što znači ako če sutra dobit da smo u nedjelju kod dr. L. Ako radi u nedjelju doduše, ali mislim da radi...

----------


## kiarad

> Sutra su rezultati urinokulture ali i ako se nismo ipak idemo u postupak jer je rekao L. da ne smeta u urinu. A trebala draga danas dobiti pa smo mislili u subotu kod njega na prvi pregled ali eto nije dobila što znači ako če sutra dobit da smo u nedjelju kod dr. L. Ako radi u nedjelju doduše, ali mislim da radi...


radi on svaki dan. steta da necete u subotu, da se malo napijemo.

----------


## tikica78

Ma svaki dan je on tamo.. Znaci m@tt onda vibramo za vas..samo se opustite sad ćete uspjeti sigurno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

kiarad ova zadnja beta je super, malo se trgnula

----------


## M@tt

> radi on svaki dan. steta da necete u subotu, da se malo napijemo.


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  Bude prilike još nadam se.... Pa trebali smo u subotu ali eto kad nije dobila draga danas.




> Ma svaki dan je on tamo.. Znaci m@tt onda vibramo za vas..samo se opustite sad ćete uspjeti sigurno!


 :Heart:  tikica nadam se da budeš i dalje dobro predviđala...  :Smile:   :Klap:

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad ova zadnja beta je super, malo se trgnula


Da konacno, mora da je neka njezna curica. a i ima stvar u ovoj zeni kaj mi vadi krvi, ima sretne ruke. zadnjih par puta mi je uvijek vadila jedna druga i uvijek je bila negativna. ali ovaj puta sva tri vadenja ista, tesko je to pogoditi, i oba puta sam imala broj 56. mozda to nema veze ali meni je dalo snage.

----------


## Sonja29

kiarad presretna sam zbog tebe,sad možeš mirno spavati :Smile: 
Matt čekamo još vas a do tada ću i ja do Zg pa ćemo se svi zajedno napiti :Smile:  (kiarad,TŽ i ja doduše soka)

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad presretna sam zbog tebe,sad možeš mirno spavati
> Matt čekamo još vas a do tada ću i ja do Zg pa ćemo se svi zajedno napiti (kiarad,TŽ i ja doduše soka)


ha,ha....super! hvala svima i mi smo doma izvan sebe. totalno cudan osjecaj. e sad nek boli ak treba citavu noc, bas me briga.

----------


## nati

ja imam upitnik nad glavom cijelo popodne..danas mi je bio transfer i cijelo vrijeme neki smeđi iscjedak na ulošku..i tu itamo dolje bol...jel bilo kome od vas tako?

----------


## crna ovca

> ja imam upitnik nad glavom cijelo popodne..danas mi je bio transfer i cijelo vrijeme neki smeđi iscjedak na ulošku..i tu itamo dolje bol...jel bilo kome od vas tako?



Nazovi obavezno doktora! Mislim da nije nista zabrinjavajuce, mozda ti je malo povrijedio grlic maternice kakteterom ili su to jos ostaci od punkcije. Svakako ga nazovi i javi sto je rekao...

----------


## Sonja29

Zna li tko što nam je sa tlukaci? Zar nije trebala jučer na UZV? Ne vidim da se javljala.....

----------


## tikica78

nije se javila..

----------


## sunasce

Nocas sam sanjala najljepsi san, da sam imala na testicu dvije lijepe velike crvene crtice i da svima govorim, ja sam trudna!  :Smile:   :Smile: 
jutros se probudim, tera me piskiti, ja i muzic pripremili testic (9dnt) hocemo da znamo, sto se dogodi?
Ja onak jos pospana, ne popiskim se na test kako treba i sad NEMAM POJMA!  :Sad:   :Sad: 
Neznam da li sada vrijedi ga raditi poslije jer nije bila prva jutarnja ili ne????

----------


## tikica78

sunasce ja sam svoj popiskila navečer oko 22h i otišla se tuširati, kad sam izašla iz tuša ugledala sam svoje dvije crte... predivan osjećaj želim ti ga još danas..

----------


## sunasce

onda cu pokusati kasnije kad me opet potera piskiti, iako me JAAAAAAAAAKO strah.....ali zelim znati jesu moje bebice tu ili nisu....daj boze, da bude kao i kod tebe i da i ja ugledam lijepi plusic... :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## njoka

Sunašce, samo ti pišaj. Ja se jutros probudila s boli u leđima, otišla u wc i popiškila jučer kupljeni testić(danas 9 dnt), i po prvi put u životu vidjela dvije crtice. Sad sam na poslu i kad to pišem strah me da sam to sanjala, pa da ne ispadne da lažem, ali testić me čeka doma u ormariću, kad odem doma ću ga opet pogledati i nadam se potvrditi da to nisam sanjala.  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

oh kako lijepe vijesti!!! cestitam ti od srca.... :Smile:  :Very Happy:   I jos ti je isti dan kao meni (9dpt)!  ma nisi sanjala (kao ja) tebe tvoj pozitivni testic ceka, a ja evo cekam da me opet potera piskiti pa da vidimo.......

----------


## Sonja29

njoka čestitam!!!
Sunace ja sam test radila u 21,30 i pokazao plus

----------


## crna ovca

*njoka*, jesi li primala nekakve boostere poslije transfera kao npr. Brevactid ili slicno... Svaka cast na hrabrosti....i cestitam na dvije crtice!!!

*sunasce*, nestrpljiva sam.

Ja jos uvijek cekam nalaz...Hubby je nervozniji nego ja...

----------


## sunasce

moj je test upravo pokazao minus...to je to  :Sad:   :Sad:  netko mora i prekinuti krug trudnica u posljednje vrijeme  :Wink: 
Iskreno, neznam zasto ali nisam se iznenadila...Sad mi treba malo vremena za mene. Svima ostalima zelim puno puno vibrica jos!

----------


## crna ovca

Pa *sunasce*, nadam se da ces se ugodno iznenaditi!!!! Ovo ti je stvarno jos rano za takve prognoze... Zato nisam ni htjela raditi testi prije bete, radije sam uzivala u neznanju, a vjeruj mi to sam napravila prvi put i zivotu, jer sam inace testomanka!! Ne smijes se sada izdeprimirati...jos je duuugo cekanje pred tobom, jos cijelih 5-6 dana!!!! Nekima implantacija nastupa kasnije i moguce je da je to kod tebe slucaj!

----------


## njoka

A joj, sunašce... Jako mi je žao, ne znam što da kažem. Mene su upozoravali da je danas prerano, ali idem na neku feštu , pa sam samo htjela vidit ako mogu pit. Nadam se da ćeš za par dana ipak imati plus....
Crna ovca, ovo je bio čisti prirodnjak, naravno sa štopericom, nakon toga turam samo utrogestane. Ništa osim toga. Sad mi je žao što nisam ponijela na posao taj test, pa da provjerim još jednom, baš sam zbunjena....

----------


## sunasce

iskreno, ne vjerujem da mi je implantacija bila kasnije, jer me je stomak bas bolio od 3 do 5 dana, kada i treba biti implantacija.
Sad samo cekam da menga stigne..Nisam izdeprimirana, nekako sam i imala taj osjecaj da nisam trudna, i znam da me ceka jos citavih pet sest dana, ali mislim da je test trebao pokazati pravilno...
Ali hvala ti na pozitivi i podrsci.... :Smile:   :Smile:  To je tako lijepo kad netko te tjesi, cak i kada su nade definitivno male...puno ti hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

ma trudna si nam ti, ne sekiraj se, nije te plusic prevario  :Smile:  samo uzivaj i mazi busu  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Sunasce, nemoj još odustati.. istina je što ti je rekla nekome se zna pokazati kasnije, nije još sve gotovo.. iako znam da su ti sad sve lađe potonule.
jel tebi to prvi ivf?

njoka iskrene čestitke.. još beta i evo tebe trudnice..

----------


## sunasce

da to mi je bio prvi ICSI, i svi uvjeti su bili odlicni, sve je proslo kako treba i eto jedan minus na kraju. Moje bebice nisu htjele ostati... :Sad:  
Znam da jos nije sve gotovo, ali ja vam maislim cure da je to to...

----------


## linalena

Sunašce preraano je za test a onda i još ne-prvim urinom, koncentracija ß-Hcg je mala tako rano da bi se moglo za koji ast dovoljno nakupiti
a i kaj je rekao taj jutarnji test, kak to misliš da si ga krivo upotrijebila?

tako da pričeekaj još 2 dana pa poonovi test i biti će +

njoka a tebi sretno daljee, i bravo za hrabrost

samo da nekaj kažem uvezi te menge i dal kasni ili ne - meni je zadnja bila 15.1, inače imam super cikluse 28 dana, dakle trebala sam dobiti 13.2 a meni tada još ni punkcija nije bila; u stimuliranim ciklusima NE računati tako dane, nego, kako je već netko rekao minimum punkcija + 14 dana
Zapravo ne treba uopće računati, beta će sve pokazati a onda za koji dan će ili srčeku kucati ili se lomiti

danas mi je 40dc a betu vadim 51dc, eto kakvih ima postupaka

----------


## sunasce

ovo su zaista rijeci utjehe... hvala ti  :Smile: Svi mi govore da zaista postoji mogucnost da je jos uvijek prerano da se HGC pokaze, ali kad vidim druge kojima se odmah pokazalo pitam se  :Sad:   :Sad: 
I nisam se popiskila dovoljno, pa test uopce nije funkcionirao, polja su ostala totalno bjela, onda nakon nekih 45 min kad me ponovno teralo piskiti sam napravila na taj isti test i pokazao minus....

----------


## sunasce

i meni je danas tocno 14 dana od punkcije...

----------


## anddu

Pa ne znam sunašce da si trebala raditi na istom testu kojeg si prvi put zeznula

----------


## sunasce

pa zar ne bih trebalo biti isto? mislim nisam se dovoljno popiskila, pa je testic skoro pa bio suh, mislila sam da to nema nekog utjecaja. HGC bi trebao ostati ako ga je imalo uopce  :Sad:

----------


## sokica

nati, jesi zvala doktora? je li prestao iscjedak?

----------


## Sonja29

sunašce kad je bio ET? Ja sam test radila 13dnt uveće i pokazao jedva vidljivu crticu. Strpi se još malo pa ponovi test!
njoka čestitam (ako već nisam)

----------


## sunasce

et je bio u proslu srijedu, znaci danas je deveti dan od transfera...14 od punkcije...mene nista ne boli, grudi se ispuhale, i veliki minus  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

sunasce ja bi zaista od srca voljela da ti ugledaš plusić, možda stvarno nije dobar test jer ne možeš isti test dva puta ... ali opet tebi su prebačene blastice , mislim da bi ti se trebale vidjeti bar malo ako si trudna..ajd ti lijepo ujutro napravi novi , ili sačekaj betu..
pitala sam te jel ti to prvi postupak zato što znam kako je teško prvi puta vidjeti neuspjeh..
ja sam ih imala 5.. prvi put je najgore..

----------


## lasta

Sunasce ja sam imala pozitivnu betu ali i minus na testu 9-ti ili 10-ti dan isto blastice(nadam se da ce tako biti i kod tebe)
Tesko je prvi put,velika su nadanja, samo hrabro  :Love:

----------


## sunasce

> sunasce ja bi zaista od srca voljela da ti ugledaš plusić, možda stvarno nije dobar test jer ne možeš isti test dva puta ... ali opet tebi su prebačene blastice , mislim da bi ti se trebale vidjeti bar malo ako si trudna..ajd ti lijepo ujutro napravi novi , ili sačekaj betu..
> pitala sam te jel ti to prvi postupak zato što znam kako je teško prvi puta vidjeti neuspjeh..
> ja sam ih imala 5.. prvi put je najgore..


hvala na utjehi tikice, i bas tako prvi puta je najgore ako vidis neuspjeh. U bedu sam, ne mogu to poreci, ali daleko sam od toga da odustanem....Opet cu se ja dici na svoje noge, kao i sve vi koje ste prosle toliko puta taj tezak put da dodjete do svoga cilja....Sutra cu probati jos jedan testic ujutro (valjda cu se ovaj puta popiskiti kako treba) lol, a onda cu cekati da izvadim betu u cetvrtak i gotovo....Sta Bog da, biti ce... :Smile:  Kako god da je, ne odustajem.... :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> Sunasce ja sam imala pozitivnu betu ali i minus na testu 9-ti ili 10-ti dan isto blastice(nadam se da ce tako biti i kod tebe)
> Tesko je prvi put,velika su nadanja, samo hrabro


Jao da je i meni ovo cudo kao kod tebe  :Smile:  reci mi samo sto si ti napravila kad si vidjela test negativan? si onda isla vaditi betu ili si i dalje cekala....

----------


## nati

evo me..iscjedak je stao pa doktora nisam ni zvala..jedino kad sjedim i ležim na boku osjetim na momente neku bol..pošto do sada nikad nisam osjećala ništa pogotovo 1dpt mislim da to može biti samo dobro a ne loše..

----------


## Elena 85

Njoka cestitam na pozitivnom testicu.
Sunasce ne reagiramo svacije tijelo isto,mozda je bilo rano za testic,nadam se,ali nemoj se predavati,jer brzo mozes u novi postupak i mozda upravo on bude dobitan,puno ti srece zelim.
Draga Kiarad drago mi je zbog tvoje betice da si se rijesila zivciranja,jedva cekam da javis sutra kakao je bilo na prvom pregledu,moja beta je danas 15dnt 970 pravilno se uduplala,i idem u srijedu kod Lucija.sretno svim dragim trudilicama

----------


## sunasce

hvala Elena. I ne mogu brzo u postupak, tek nakon sest mjeseci dok mi se tjelo ne oporavi a i financija....Nismo imali smrzlica  :Sad:  (duga prica).. Drago mi je zbog tebe i tvoje bete...neka beba samo tako napreduje  :Smile:

----------


## Elena 85

> hvala Elena. I ne mogu brzo u postupak, tek nakon sest mjeseci dok mi se tjelo ne oporavi a i financija....Nismo imali smrzlica  (duga prica).. Drago mi je zbog tebe i tvoje bete...neka beba samo tako napreduje


sunasce a da probate neki polustimulirani,ja sam na takav isla odmah ciklus nakon neuspjelog stimuliramnog,a i puno te jeftinije izade

----------


## sunasce

vidjeti cemo sta dr kaze...mozda nam i on to predlozi.

----------


## trantincica

Njoka supeeeerrrr!!!!! 
Sunasce nije jos gotovo,beta ce sve pokazati!!!!
Meni je maloprije iz nosa pocela ici krv kao iz pipe! Uzas, bas sam se bila uplasila..jedva je stala...to mi se nikad u zivotu nije dogodill..
Jel to ima kakve veze sa svim ovim?

----------


## Mali Mimi

tratincice moguće je tako je i jednoj forumašici sada ima blizance, to joj je bio prvi simptom jos prije bete

----------


## trantincica

Ah..evo mm se smije,bas je sretan jer dok sam zaustavljala krv on guglo da vidi od cega moze bit i prvi par stranica sve povezano sa ranim simptomom trudnoce..a ja ni usta ne vjerujem a sad.mi je uputnik iznad glave) i veli mi aj pitaj forumasice one ce znat :Smile: 
Jojjj kad bi bilo to :Smile: )))) onda nek curi kolko hoce :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Drage cure, danas nisam stigla na forum pa sam se malo pogubila. Elena, javim kak je prosao ultrazvuk, onak totalno sam zbunjena ne znam kako to izgleda. Drago mi je zbog svih koji su se pravilno poduplaili i onih koji imaju plus testice. sunasce ne ocajavaj, biti ce kako mora biti. Nek te to ne obeshrabri. Sretno i svakak izvadi betu, nikad ne znas.

----------


## sunasce

jutros sam napravila ponovni test. Rezultat minus, moj muzic ostao buljiti jos neko vrijeme u test, a ja otisla u krevt staviti crinone gel. Osim bijelog polja nista nije vidio. Vrati se u krevet i on, i kaze mi budi mirna, ne uzrujavati bebice, a ja ljuta odbrusim mu, nema bebica, zar ti nije jasno vise?!!
odlezala ja tak nekih 15 minuta da gel ne icuri, i dignem se u wc, bacim slucajno pogled na testic kad ono nesto u drugome polju. Jedna jaaaaaaako svijetla, debela roskasta crtica...ali zaista jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaako svijetla..gledam, buljim, i ne znam je me oci varaju, je tu, nije tu, sta je to??? Pod jednim kutom se savrseno vidi, pd drugim ne. Mislim si postala sam luda. :Laughing: 
Zovnem muzica da i on pogleda, kad i on vidi sto i ja....I kaze mi da je on buljio u testic kad sam ja otisla leci, i bilo je polje bijelo, a sad vidi crticu. Svijetlu uzasno, ali debelu i roskastu...Mene zanima je moguce da se ta linija oboji nakon nekog vremena samo zbog tekucine??? I to tocno na mjestu gdje bih trebao biti ta druga linija??? Ili je to evaporacijska linija? zbunjena sam totalno  :Sad:

----------


## crna ovca

Moj savjet ti je da ponovis testic za dva dana...

----------


## Elena 85

sunasce mogu ti samo reci kako je bilo u mom slucaju,prije kad sam kao imala neke druge crtice ,one su uvijek bile evaporaciske,a bile su kao neka sijenka,po mom misljenju bitno je da je debljine kao kontrolna,nema veze koliko je svijetla,nadam se da ce to postati jedan veeeeliki plusic,napravi jos koji pa da vidimo dali tamni,drzim fige za plusic  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Sve se mislim da li pišem ili ne..svaki dan čitam i pratim vaše priče ali kako je kod mene sve bilo mirno nisam htjela se nervirati....ali od jučer stanje drugačije bol u dnu leđa napeto sve u donjem dijelu stomka pa probada...danas mi je 6dnt i podrigujem stalno čak sam kavu popila ali došla mi muka....sike su mi napete bradavice proširene,,,,i kad sve ovo gledaš moraš se zanijeti...a to ne želim da onda ne bi bilo preveliko razočarenje...toga me najviše strah....a tako bih željela da to budu pravi simptomi....malo sam luda ali nije ni čuo...heheh 
zato imam vas da mogu s nekim podijeliti ovo jer drugi bi možda mislii da umišljam....

----------


## kiarad

uh koje novosti. i meni je bila tak tanka i nikakva crta na testu da mi je mm rekal da on to nis ne vidi. tak da strpljenja malo. Evo mi bili na utlrazvuku danas i imamo dvije male mrvice. jedna koja se jako dobro vidi i jedna koja je malo manja. I 4 velike velike ciste zbog kojih imam jake bolove, tako da drage moje eto nije hiper, nije nesto sa trudnocom nego od stimulacije ciste koje ce proci same od sebe ali tek u 12 tjednu. a nocas je bilo najteze i jedva sam ustala iz kreveta, upravo zbog tih cisti moram mirovat i rekao je da trudnoca zbog njih nije ugrozena te dapace ona ih cuva. Chiara drzim fige.

----------


## dreamgirl

> uh koje novosti. i meni je bila tak tanka i nikakva crta na testu da mi je mm rekal da on to nis ne vidi. tak da strpljenja malo. Evo mi bili na utlrazvuku danas i imamo dvije male mrvice. jedna koja se jako dobro vidi i jedna koja je malo manja. I 4 velike velike ciste zbog kojih imam jake bolove, tako da drage moje eto nije hiper, nije nesto sa trudnocom nego od stimulacije ciste koje ce proci same od sebe ali tek u 12 tjednu. a nocas je bilo najteze i jedva sam ustala iz kreveta, upravo zbog tih cisti moram mirovat i rekao je da trudnoca zbog njih nije ugrozena te dapace ona ih cuva. Chiara drzim fige.


Super vijesti za mrvice,  ja iskrene ne bi imala nista protiv bilo kojeg broja sama neka bude nesto.
Znam da ti nije lako kad te boli ali bitno je da ce proci i da treba samo malo vremena. 
Odmaraj cim vise i cuvaj mrvice.

----------


## kiarad

> Super vijesti za mrvice,  ja iskrene ne bi imala nista protiv bilo kojeg broja sama neka bude nesto.
> Znam da ti nije lako kad te boli ali bitno je da ce proci i da treba samo malo vremena. 
> Odmaraj cim vise i cuvaj mrvice.


hvala.drzim ti fige.

----------


## chiara

Kiarad bravo za 2 mrvice!!!! samo miruj da ubrzo bude dvije zdrave bebice.... :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> uh koje novosti. i meni je bila tak tanka i nikakva crta na testu da mi je mm rekal da on to nis ne vidi. tak da strpljenja malo. Evo mi bili na utlrazvuku danas i imamo dvije male mrvice. jedna koja se jako dobro vidi i jedna koja je malo manja. I 4 velike velike ciste zbog kojih imam jake bolove, tako da drage moje eto nije hiper, nije nesto sa trudnocom nego od stimulacije ciste koje ce proci same od sebe ali tek u 12 tjednu. a nocas je bilo najteze i jedva sam ustala iz kreveta, upravo zbog tih cisti moram mirovat i rekao je da trudnoca zbog njih nije ugrozena te dapace ona ih cuva. Chiara drzim fige.


2??? Moguće da češ imati blizance? Ajme kako zakon.  :Smile: 

Mi smo sutra kod dr.L. Startamo konačno....

----------


## sokica

Draga Kiarad, cestitam od srca, samo neka sve bude dobro, drzimo fige 

M@tt sretno, sigurna sam da će ovo biti dobitni...

----------


## kiarad

Hvala vam svima. ja odlucila odlezat jer silno zelim blizance. i matt, samo hrabro. luci ceka, rekal mi je danas od 28 trudnoca, ovaj mjesec 13 trudnoca. lik je mrak.

----------


## M@tt

> Hvala vam svima. ja odlucila odlezat jer silno zelim blizance. i matt, samo hrabro. luci ceka, rekal mi je danas od 28 trudnoca, ovaj mjesec 13 trudnoca. lik je mrak.


Misliš od 28 postupka 13 trudnoća? Odlična brojka.... 

Hvala na lijepim riječima cure.

----------


## kiarad

> Misliš od 28 postupka 13 trudnoća? Odlična brojka.... 
> 
> Hvala na lijepim riječima cure.


aha.

----------


## M@tt

Jednom nam je rekao da je njegov mjesečni postotak oko 35%, a ovo je sad gotovo 50%!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

kiarad lezi i mazi svoje mrve:-9 
M@att sretno!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> kiarad lezi i mazi svoje mrve:-9 
> M@att sretno!!!!


Hvala Sonja  :Smile:

----------


## thubbe

pozdrav curke,
evo  nova sam na forumu al sam "stara" u pokušajima mpo
upravo sam imala svoj peti transfer, i sad čekam...čekam dan d pa da vidim što će biti
imam pitanja vezana za krvarenja nakon implantacije, odnosno da li ono mora biti uvijek prisutno
pa ako ništa drugo bar kap nečega? jer dosad nisam imala nikad krvarenje ( doduse nije mi nijedan ni uspio  :Smile: 
no ovaj put me moj dr doslovno uvjerio da je to "to" ovaj put da su blastociste super razvijene i savršene
dosad mi nikad nije tako rekao,sad sve to skupa meni ništa posebno ne znači jer danas mi je 6 dan nakon transfera

eto, pozdrav svima!

----------


## trantincica

Cureee jel vi vidite u mom avataru ono sto ja vidim? Gledam a ne vjerujem!!!!! Dali se uopce radovati...

----------


## njoka

Tratinčica, ja imam slab vid, al ovo vidim jako dobro!!!!!!!Jupiiiiiii!!!!!!

----------


## kiarad

> Cureee jel vi vidite u mom avataru ono sto ja vidim? Gledam a ne vjerujem!!!!! Dali se uopce radovati...


Tratincica, zasto nemas potpis da vidimo gdje si isla na postupak i kad vadis betu, tak cemo te lakse pratiti, ali draga moja ti si trudna.

----------


## crna ovca

*kiarad*, jesi dobila sliku mrvica od LuČija? Cestitam jos jednom malena!!!

*tratincice*, to je crta koja se iz aviona vidi... Cestitam! Sada samo think pink!

----------


## Sonja29

kiarad za ciste ne brini,imala sam i ja i evo na zadnjem UZV ostala još samo jedna na lijevom jajniku a ostale popucale

----------


## anddu

> pozdrav curke,
> evo  nova sam na forumu al sam "stara" u pokušajima mpo
> upravo sam imala svoj peti transfer, i sad čekam...čekam dan d pa da vidim što će biti
> imam pitanja vezana za krvarenja nakon implantacije, odnosno da li ono mora biti uvijek prisutno
> pa ako ništa drugo bar kap nečega? jer dosad nisam imala nikad krvarenje ( doduse nije mi nijedan ni uspio 
> no ovaj put me moj dr doslovno uvjerio da je to "to" ovaj put da su blastociste super razvijene i savršene
> dosad mi nikad nije tako rekao,sad sve to skupa meni ništa posebno ne znači jer danas mi je 6 dan nakon transfera
> 
> eto, pozdrav svima!


thubbe ne mora svatko imati implatancijsko krvarenje, zato ne brini i uživaj do bete. Šaljem brdo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

tratincice znala sam, čestitam!

----------


## Sonja29

> pozdrav curke,
> evo  nova sam na forumu al sam "stara" u pokušajima mpo
> upravo sam imala svoj peti transfer, i sad čekam...čekam dan d pa da vidim što će biti
> imam pitanja vezana za krvarenja nakon implantacije, odnosno da li ono mora biti uvijek prisutno
> pa ako ništa drugo bar kap nečega? jer dosad nisam imala nikad krvarenje ( doduse nije mi nijedan ni uspio 
> no ovaj put me moj dr doslovno uvjerio da je to "to" ovaj put da su blastociste super razvijene i savršene
> dosad mi nikad nije tako rekao,sad sve to skupa meni ništa posebno ne znači jer danas mi je 6 dan nakon transfera
> 
> eto, pozdrav svima!


samo se ti opusti i mazi mrvice a što se tiče implantacijskog ja ga nisam imala.....sretno!

----------


## kiarad

> *kiarad*, jesi dobila sliku mrvica od LuČija? Cestitam jos jednom malena!!!
> 
> *tratincice*, to je crta koja se iz aviona vidi... Cestitam! Sada samo think pink!


jesam imam sliku i dvije malek piknice, jedna se jako vidi a druga se igra skrivaca, no ja sam ih odlucila sacuvati obje.

----------


## kiarad

> kiarad za ciste ne brini,imala sam i ja i evo na zadnjem UZV ostala još samo jedna na lijevom jajniku a ostale popucale


ma ne brinu one mene dok ne boli, ali eto nocas prvi puta da nije bolilo. to mi je rekao L. da boli nista drugo, ali da trudnoca nije ugrozena. idem od sutra na cuvanje trudnoce i radit cu od doma. mislim da je to jedini nacin da izdrzim.

----------


## dreamgirl

> Cureee jel vi vidite u mom avataru ono sto ja vidim? Gledam a ne vjerujem!!!!! Dali se uopce radovati...


trantincica meni ovo izgleda kao jjjjjjjjjjeeeeeeeeeeeeejjjjjjjj  cestitam, naravno da se trabas radovati i samo hrabro dalje

----------


## trantincica

Hvala dreamgirl... :Smile:

----------


## trantincica

Hvala cure :Smile:  jos samo da beta ne razocara...

----------


## tikica78

tratinčice predivna druga crta na tvom testu .. i beta će biti takva.. :Very Happy:

----------


## nati

kiarad čestitke još jednom...

evo meni je danas 4dpt i bol koju osjećam je kao menstrualna i na momente nestane pa se opet pojavi..jučer nešto intenzivnije nego danas..

kad mogu pisnuti najranije test s obzirom da 1.3.još moram primiti brevactid, a vele da on može dati lažno pozitivan test

----------


## sokica

> evo meni je danas 4dpt i bol koju osjećam je kao menstrualna i na momente nestane pa se opet pojavi..jučer nešto intenzivnije nego danas..
> 
> kad mogu pisnuti najranije test s obzirom da 1.3.još moram primiti brevactid, a vele da on može dati lažno pozitivan test


Nati
i meni je danas 4 dpt, napuhana sam, a od jucer imam neke bolove, bas kao menstrualne, ali slabijeg intenziteta i nije prisutna stalno. Treba otprilike 6 dana da  brevactid izadje iz organizma, tako da ti je to 07.03.

----------


## nati

sokica gdje si ti bila kod dr.L?

----------


## sokica

> sokica gdje si ti bila kod dr.L?


jesam, bila sam kod dr L.

----------


## thubbe

UOTE=sokica;2081539]Nati
i meni je danas 4 dpt, napuhana sam, a od jucer imam neke bolove, bas kao menstrualne, ali slabijeg intenziteta i nije prisutna stalno. Treba otprilike 6 dana da  brevactid izadje iz organizma, tako da ti je to 07.03.[/QUOTE]
I meni se sinoć pojavila nekakva bol u donjem dijelu trbuha, znate kako imate uvijek prije menge par dana signal da ce te dobiti bar ja imam e pa to san onako u par navrata osjetila danas je točno tjedan dana od transfera blastocista i mislim da budem pisnula test ujutro! Pa sto god bude.. Curke s iskustvom da li bi i vi imale nekakve srandardne simptome menge a da je ipak niste dobile ??
P. S. Il sam tako smotana, ali ne kužim zašto nema mog posta koji sam pisala sinoć ? Za koliko bude vidljivo ovo sto napisem jer se moj prvi post vidila tek dan ipol nakon sto sam ga napisala

----------


## nati

> jesam, bila sam kod dr L.


jesmo se upoznale tamo dok si ležala poslije transfera?
jesi na bolovanju ili ideš raditi?
ja sam isto napuhana ali meni je dr.L rekao da ću biti napuhana nakon brevactida i decapeptila,ti nisi dobila poslije transfera 25.brevactide i 26.decapeptil i onda 01.03.ponovno brevactide?

----------


## sokica

> jesmo se upoznale tamo dok si ležala poslije transfera?
> jesi na bolovanju ili ideš raditi?
> ja sam isto napuhana ali meni je dr.L rekao da ću biti napuhana nakon brevactida i decapeptila,ti nisi dobila poslije transfera 25.brevactide i 26.decapeptil i onda 01.03.ponovno brevactide?


Jesmo, jesmo :Smile: 

Na godišnjem sam još ovaj tjedan, a od ponedjeljka ću na posao. 
Dobila sam sve isto kao i ti. Nadam se da je to ok sto me ne boli jako, joooj katastrofa, vec se nervoziram, a do bete ima jos 11 dana.

----------


## nati

> Jesmo, jesmo
> 
> Na godišnjem sam još ovaj tjedan, a od ponedjeljka ću na posao. 
> Dobila sam sve isto kao i ti. Nadam se da je to ok sto me ne boli jako, joooj katastrofa, vec se nervoziram, a do bete ima jos 11 dana.


Pošto mi ovo nije prvi puta,drago mi je da me boli s obzirom da me do sada nikada nije boljelo ništa.Danas sam primjetila i na (.)(.) promjenu tak da se nadam da je to to. Drži se!

----------


## Sonja29

curke mene brine tlukaci....ne vidim da se igdje javlja! Zna li tko što je sa njom???

----------


## crna ovca

> jesam imam sliku i dvije malek piknice, jedna se jako vidi a druga se igra skrivaca, no ja sam ih odlucila sacuvati obje.


*kiarad*, jesi li nosila neku dokumentaciju, nalaze ili trudnicku knjizicu na prvi uzv kod dr. L?

----------


## kiarad

> *kiarad*, jesi li nosila neku dokumentaciju, nalaze ili trudnicku knjizicu na prvi uzv kod dr. L?


1. ja sam za pisanje 10 dnt testica, smiruje napetost
2. najmanje 6 dana od bevactida treba proci
3. sve vas volim
4. na prvi uzv samo novceke i povijest bolesti

----------


## chiara

Dobro jutro drage moje meni je itekako dobro jer sam popiskila plus +...van sebe sam bila da sam vristala mm je iskocio iz kreveta... :Smile: ))) danas 10dnt da li mogu biti mirna ili jos nije to sigurno do bete???

----------


## tikica78

chiara možeš biti mirnija.. ali ipak biti će tu strah od bete, pa od duplanja ..
ali samo misli kako si trudna i već sad uživaj u svojoj bebici jer uskoro ćeš i biti mama..

----------


## sokica

Molim iskusne za pomoc...
Danas mi je 6 dnt, i  napuhana sam dosta, no ujutro ne tako jako, a do navecer jedva da disem. Povremeno, ali kroz cijeli dan imam nekakve kao predmenstrualne bolove. Sutra trebam primiti Brevactid, ali je dr.L. rekao da ga ne primim ako budem jako napuhana. Da ga nazovem jos ujutro prije Brevactida? Iako je to subjektivan osjecaj. Bila sam u punoj stimulaciji. Sorry ako pitam gluposti, ali prvi mi je postupak pa ne zelim nesto zbrljati.

----------


## santana

Ako će te smiriti i ukoniti dvojbe zašto ga ne bi nazvala?Ne omateš ga puno,u kakvoj je on strci radio na W,nećeš ga ni očešati.
Vidjeti ćeš kako se osijećaš.

----------


## kiki30

chiara,čestitam na plusiću  :Very Happy:

----------


## kiarad

draga, a da nije hiper. zovi ga i pitaj jel mozes magnezij i normabel. nemoj se zezat. ako jedva dises moras ga nazvat. ako uzmes brevactid a nije ti bas trebalo samo ces si pogorsat situaciju sa napuhanoscu.

----------


## kiarad

> Dobro jutro drage moje meni je itekako dobro jer sam popiskila plus +...van sebe sam bila da sam vristala mm je iskocio iz kreveta...))) danas 10dnt da li mogu biti mirna ili jos nije to sigurno do bete???


to je to. sad samo pozitiva.

----------


## sokica

> draga, a da nije hiper. zovi ga i pitaj jel mozes magnezij i normabel. nemoj se zezat. ako jedva dises moras ga nazvat. ako uzmes brevactid a nije ti bas trebalo samo ces si pogorsat situaciju sa napuhanoscu.


hvala na odgovoru. Nemam bolove, samo neki lagani grcevi, koji su mi puno slabiji nego kada imam menstruaciju. Je li to normalno da je ujutro napuhnutost manja nego navecer? sinoc mi je u biti bilo najteze, sada je puno lakse

----------


## kiarad

> hvala na odgovoru. Nemam bolove, samo neki lagani grcevi, koji su mi puno slabiji nego kada imam menstruaciju. Je li to normalno da je ujutro napuhnutost manja nego navecer? sinoc mi je u biti bilo najteze, sada je puno lakse


Ak mene pitas to je najnormalnije, ja sam na punoj stimulaciji imala hiper pa me to dotuklo prilicno, a na polustimulaciji 4 ciste koje su me hvala Bogu konacno prestale boljet tak da mislim da me je sve slozilo kaj je moglo. tak da ti je to sve normalno.

----------


## sokica

Tnx  Ujutro ću prije Brevactida jos nazvati dr L.
Drago mi je da te prestalo boljeti, samo hrabro naprijed, svu srecu svijeta ti zelim... i tvojim mrvicama  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Tnx  Ujutro ću prije Brevactida jos nazvati dr L.
> Drago mi je da te prestalo boljeti, samo hrabro naprijed, svu srecu svijeta ti zelim... i tvojim mrvicama


thanx, jer sam u strahu znas kojem. samo da bude sve ok.

----------


## tikica78

sokica moraš nazvati dr.L prije inekcije. Meni je on naglasio da ga moram nazavti svaki put prije inekcije i opisati stanje, možda će ti reći da primiš pola Brev.
Kiarad draga ma biti će sve ok , zašto ne bi bilo?

----------


## kiarad

> sokica moraš nazvati dr.L prije inekcije. Meni je on naglasio da ga moram nazavti svaki put prije inekcije i opisati stanje, možda će ti reći da primiš pola Brev.
> Kiarad draga ma biti će sve ok , zašto ne bi bilo?


toplo se nadam.

----------


## Ozana

Zdravo svima  :Smile: 
Ovo je nas prvi ivf. Vracene su 2 blastociste 5 dan. 7 dan poslije transfera radila sam test, pojavila se druga crtica ali svijetla iste debljine kao kontrolna. Juce 8 dan poslije transfera isto tako, i danas 9 dan, al je ova danas bila prvo svijetla iste debljine kao kontrola, al kako se test susi cini mi se da druga crtica nestaje. Trebam li tome pridavati znacaja ili ako se pojavila dobro je? Mislim, mozda beta opada, ne daj Boze pa se zato i ova danasnja crtica gubi. Sta mislite?

----------


## malenab

pozz...sokica i ja imam isti problem...ne znam da li da više pratim to jer me sve izluđuje...23.je bio transfer i danas neopisiva bol kao da ću dobiti..bojim se do wc svaki puta da me ne iznenadi...ja bih radila test, jel rano??5.3. mi je beta ali ne znam ak ću je dočekati..čemu služi taj Brev.??ja to nisam dobila...
danas  me baš neka histerija ulovila...inače nisam takva....joj da mi je barem neki znak da znam....dal da se radujem ili tugujem...

----------


## sokica

> pozz...sokica i ja imam isti problem...ne znam da li da više pratim to jer me sve izluđuje...23.je bio transfer i danas neopisiva bol kao da ću dobiti..bojim se do wc svaki puta da me ne iznenadi...ja bih radila test, jel rano??5.3. mi je beta ali ne znam ak ću je dočekati..čemu služi taj Brev.??ja to nisam dobila...
> danas  me baš neka histerija ulovila...inače nisam takva....joj da mi je barem neki znak da znam....dal da se radujem ili tugujem...


Brevactid služi kao potpora žutom tijelu, dr.L. ga uvijek daje 2 i 7 dnt. 
Mislim da ti je još rano za test, barem 10-11 dnt. pokusaj se smiriti..
Gdje si ti radila IVF?

----------


## tikica78

Malena b.. Mislim da ti je rano jos..jesi u KBo ili negdje drugdje? Stavi nam potpis da te mozemo pratiti.. :Smile:

----------


## malenab

sokice, tikice, radila sam u vinogradskoj..moj prvi ivf pa mi je zato malo teže nego kad smo radili AIH-ove...možda zato što više očekujem :/

sad još moram skužiti kako da stavim potpis...nova sam u tome  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Dobro jutro drage moje meni je itekako dobro jer sam popiskila plus +...van sebe sam bila da sam vristala mm je iskocio iz kreveta...))) danas 10dnt da li mogu biti mirna ili jos nije to sigurno do bete???


Chiara čestitam!!!  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Hvala svima a podršci...iako je veliki strah još tu jer ima još stepenica koje moraju dobro proći da bi rekla trudna sam i sad je sve ok....ali bitno da je krenulo pozitivno pa ćemo sada hrabro dalje...u petak idem vaditi betu pa javim nalaz....držite fige da se ova moja radost nastavi....

----------


## maca papucarica

*Ozana*, testovi za utvrdivanje trudnoce nisu predvideni za pracenje rasta betaHcg nego samo za utvrdivanje prisustva ili odsustva hormona u krvi, tako da ih ne bi za to trebala koristiti (mada svi to radimo  :Grin: ). Jedino beta iz krvi i ponovljena beta ti mogu dati pravi odgovor. Ja mislim da je super sto imas tri pozitivna testica i ~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## Ozana

Danas sam vadila betu i ona je 47. Nije bas neka al tjesi me sto sam poranila, tek je 9dpt

----------


## linalena

Ozana super, sada je ponoviti i biti će lijepa troznamenkasta

daj pliz napiši gdej si imala postupak i dal si imala već nešto prije kako bi te stavila na listu trudnica u siječnju

----------


## mare41

ostala ti lina u siječnju, ko i tvoja M :Smile: , jučer bila veljača, danas je ožujak :Smile: , evo odmah usput ~~~~~~~~da je to bila zadnja M do dogodine

----------


## linalena

eh eh khmmm khmmm
ja sam ženska od brojeva a te riječi siječanj travanj ufff

----------


## mare41

lina. ima kakvih simptoma? svaka čast svima koji tako dugo izdrže do bete

----------


## linalena

osim kaj mi je trbuh ispupčen malo čudno za inače moj blobasti ponos
(.)(.) ne bole al su onak podfutrane
ma ne gledam simptome, kao da ne, kada me lupi drmnem normabel

----------


## trantincica

Beta mi je 875,4!!!  15. D.t. jel to u redu?????

----------


## kiarad

> Beta mi je 875,4!!!  15. D.t. jel to u redu?????


to je i vise nego mrak. cestitam, dobro dosla trudnice!!!!!! to bi ti mogli biti i dvojceki....

----------


## trantincica

Stvarno!?  Ja se uplasila da i za jedno nije dobro!!!!!

----------


## anddu

> Stvarno!?  Ja se uplasila da i za jedno nije dobro!!!!!


Pa po čemu si to zaključila?????? Mnoge bi od nas bile stretne da nam je beta ne duplo manja od tvoje nego samo troznamenkasta

----------


## tikica78

čestitam i ovdje!
anddu dobro si rekla..

----------


## trantincica

Ma ni ne znam kako sam to zakljucila! Sva sam u soku!!
Hvala vam ...
Ova roda mi je bas puno pomogla!!!!

----------


## Alcantra

čestitke curama s današnjim pozitivnim betama i za pravilno duplanje~~~~~~
svim curama s plusevima da bete budu ogromne, kao i čekalicama, i curama u postupcima~~~~~~

----------


## thubbe

pozdrav curke
evo i od mene jedna novost, premda sam tek tjedan dana na forumu htjela bih podijeliti s vama da su dva testa (veceras i sinoc)
pokazala pozitivno i to u roku odmah, za 2 sekunde su oba puta crte pocrvenile punim
pa budem javila betu sutra!

----------


## malenab

joj cure moje kak  je meni drago kad čitam ovako lijepe stvari  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
svima vam čestitam a nama koje još čekamo želim isto to .....

----------


## kiarad

> pozdrav curke
> evo i od mene jedna novost, premda sam tek tjedan dana na forumu htjela bih podijeliti s vama da su dva testa (veceras i sinoc)
> pokazala pozitivno i to u roku odmah, za 2 sekunde su oba puta crte pocrvenile punim
> pa budem javila betu sutra!


super. ali napravi si potpis da te mozemo pratiti i nas zanima di si uspjela

----------


## izida

Danas mi je 7dnt i već počinjem osjećati sve simptome pms-a, a tako bi voljela da sam u krivu...

----------


## Sonja29

> pozdrav curke
> evo i od mene jedna novost, premda sam tek tjedan dana na forumu htjela bih podijeliti s vama da su dva testa (veceras i sinoc)
> pokazala pozitivno i to u roku odmah, za 2 sekunde su oba puta crte pocrvenile punim
> pa budem javila betu sutra!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da T potvrdiš i krasnom betom
ozana za 9 dnt nije loša ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se pravilno dupla
kiarad kad je sljedeći UZV?

----------


## malenab

> Danas mi je 7dnt i već počinjem osjećati sve simptome pms-a, a tako bi voljela da sam u krivu...


meni je osmi dan i isto se osjećam...splasnio mi je trbuh i lagani bolovi se javljaju...al ne odustajem od vjere...nemoj ni ti  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da T potvrdiš i krasnom betom
> ozana za 9 dnt nije loša ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se pravilno dupla
> kiarad kad je sljedeći UZV?


Draga Sonja, hvala kaj pitas. Sutra. umirem od straha. I jos sam se tak jako prehladila da svaki put kad kihnem me zaboli. kaj sad na tom drugom ultrazvuku se radi? jel sad gleda jel srceko kuca, jel tak? i kak to radi na ultrazvuk na stapic ili ono po busi. sorry, al totalni sam neznanko. i da ti kazem uopce se ne osjecam trudno. vise umorno.

----------


## izida

Hvala [B]malenab[B]  :Wink:  
ovaj put nisam bila napuhnuta, ali mi jajnici stalno od srijede navečer stalno nešto rade... Pliiiiiiiiiz da to bude gniježdenje mrvica/e, pliiiz, pliiiz, pliiiz...   :Wink:

----------


## Sonja29

> Draga Sonja, hvala kaj pitas. Sutra. umirem od straha. I jos sam se tak jako prehladila da svaki put kad kihnem me zaboli. kaj sad na tom drugom ultrazvuku se radi? jel sad gleda jel srceko kuca, jel tak? i kak to radi na ultrazvuk na stapic ili ono po busi. sorry, al totalni sam neznanko. i da ti kazem uopce se ne osjecam trudno. vise umorno.


Samo se to opusti i ne brini previše! Što se tiće UZV ista sam bila kao i ti :Smile:  Sutra će ti raditi vaginalni UZV jer je još rana trudnoća i drugačije se ništa i ne vidi i trebali bi čuti srčeko.Koliko se sječam da smo mi vidjeli i čuli srčeko sa 6+6 od ET.Sretno i javi se!Za prehladu dosta čaja i limuna i bit će sve u redu.

----------


## kiarad

> Samo se to opusti i ne brini previše! Što se tiće UZV ista sam bila kao i ti Sutra će ti raditi vaginalni UZV jer je još rana trudnoća i drugačije se ništa i ne vidi i trebali bi čuti srčeko.Koliko se sječam da smo mi vidjeli i čuli srčeko sa 6+6 od ET.Sretno i javi se!Za prehladu dosta čaja i limuna i bit će sve u redu.


thanx. i meni bude sutra kao 7.tjedan ak racunam od zadnje m.

----------


## chiara

Meni danas 12dnt beta 181,70!!!!!!!! Da li je to malo????

----------


## anddu

Chiara, jeeeeeej ~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje (naravno da nije malo!)

----------


## mare41

evo da se podsjetimo tablice:
Za one koje uskoro vade betu evo tablice:
 (prva vrijednost niska, druga srednja i treća visoka)


 9. dan nakon 3d transfera: 17, 48, 119
 10. dan 17, 59, 147
 11. dan 33, 95, 223
 12. dan 17, 132, 429
 13. dan 70, 292, 758
 14. dan 111, 303, 514
 15. dan 135, 522, 1690
 16. dan 324, 1061, 4130
 17. dan 185, 1287, 3279
 18. dan 506, 2034, 4660
 19. dan 540, 2637, 10000

----------


## Sonja29

chiara nije mala ali evo naša mare ti je već sve napisala  :Smile: 
mare kad nam ti startaš???
kiarad možda čujete a možda i ne ali neka te to ne zabrinjava i mi smo tek na trečem UZV čuli srce.

----------


## mare41

Sonja, ja startam stalno samo nikako do cilja :Smile: , al ti si nam svima uzor (a po broju nisam baš daleko :Smile: )

----------


## crna ovca

*kiarad*, ja sam isto kao da nisam T. Normalno sve jedem, jedino sam se nocas dizala tri puta na wc i (.)(.) su mi velike i natecene. Ja idem 12.3. Na slijedeci UZV i mene je prpa. Dr. L je rekao da je prvi uzv bitan da se vidi da nije vanmatericna... Kod nas je bio za sada jedan mali mjehuric i vidjela se zumancana vrecica... Govorim si da treba ici polako i korak po korak i tjedan po tjedan. Jesu li tebi jajnici uvecani? Meni jesu vise od duplo, puni su cisti i u trbuhu imam dosta trkucine koja bi se trebala povuci do 9-10 tt.

*chiara*, to je savrsena beta za 12dnt!!! Cestitam mila!

----------


## linalena

Chiara čestitam, daj mi pliz napiši gdje si imala postupak, kakav i kaj si imala prije, za tablicu (ispazni Inbox)

Cure trudnice a dal te velek naotečene cice i bole, ja samo osjećam malo žarenje al jako rijetko, ali boli niš
a dole ili ništa ili pritisak al skoro pa niš PMS boli

----------


## kiarad

> *kiarad*, ja sam isto kao da nisam T. Normalno sve jedem, jedino sam se nocas dizala tri puta na wc i (.)(.) su mi velike i natecene. Ja idem 12.3. Na slijedeci UZV i mene je prpa. Dr. L je rekao da je prvi uzv bitan da se vidi da nije vanmatericna... Kod nas je bio za sada jedan mali mjehuric i vidjela se zumancana vrecica... Govorim si da treba ici polako i korak po korak i tjedan po tjedan. Jesu li tebi jajnici uvecani? Meni jesu vise od duplo, puni su cisti i u trbuhu imam dosta trkucine koja bi se trebala povuci do 9-10 tt.
> 
> *chiara*, to je savrsena beta za 12dnt!!! Cestitam mila!



Crna ovca, isto sve i meni. jajnici uvecani, 4 velike ciste...bolilo ko vrag do neki dan, sad mirujem vec 6 dana i ne boli vise po noci. malo me strecne tu i tamo.
isto idem polako korak po korak. sretna sam sto sam i dovde dogurala. mi smo vidjeli dva mala mjehurica, jedan veliki i jedan manji. s tim da sam ja tako nekako i osjecala. trenutno ne znam kaj me sutra ceka. koliko smo mi razlike, 7 dana, meni je transfer bio 3.2.

----------


## crna ovca

> Cure trudnice a dal te velek naotečene cice i bole, ja samo osjećam malo žarenje al jako rijetko, ali boli niš
> a dole ili ništa ili pritisak al skoro pa niš PMS boli


Mene su sjevale na pocetku, onda su bradavice promjenile boju i oni pupoljci okolo su natekli i povecali se. Mene cike bole u PMS-u samo sa strane ispod ruku, a sada me bole i iznad i ispod bradavica. Jaku bol sam imala samo jedan dan i to nakon druge inekcije Brevactida, a ostale dane sam osjecala menstrualnu bol ali kao stisanu.

----------


## crna ovca

> koliko smo mi razlike, 7 dana, meni je transfer bio 3.2.


 Da. Meni je transfer bio 7.2. I zato me sve zanima sto prolazis jer znam da mene isto ceka za tjedan dana... Hehehe

----------


## kiarad

> Da. Meni je transfer bio 7.2. I zato me sve zanima sto prolazis jer znam da mene isto ceka za tjedan dana... Hehehe


znaci razlika smo 4 dana, onda se ziher znamo iz cekaonice. bas lijepo da ne moram sve sama ak ima jos netko blizu nama nek se javi jer sam se ja pogubila koliko ima trudnica.

----------


## Sonja29

Trudnice moje sve vam je to normalno,moraju jajnici biti uvečani,pa sjetite se koliko ste ampula primile u ovom postupku. Odmarajte,pijte dosta tekućine,lagane šetnje,itd... Uživajte u trudnoći! Ja sam u krevetu već skoro tri mjeseca,ništa skoro ne jedem,povračam i sl. pa sam sretna što smo uspjeli i što sam doma a ne u bolnici.
Mare moja uskoro ćeš ti nas obradovati a nije velika razlika ni u godinama :Wink:

----------


## kiarad

> Trudnice moje sve vam je to normalno,moraju jajnici biti uvečani,pa sjetite se koliko ste ampula primile u ovom postupku. Odmarajte,pijte dosta tekućine,lagane šetnje,itd... Uživajte u trudnoći! Ja sam u krevetu već skoro tri mjeseca,ništa skoro ne jedem,povračam i sl. pa sam sretna što smo uspjeli i što sam doma a ne u bolnici.
> Mare moja uskoro ćeš ti nas obradovati a nije velika razlika ni u godinama


svaka cast! Ja ne znam kak cu izdrzat jos 4 tjedna na mirovanju, a ne 3 mjeseca. Znam da cete mi reci ak imas cilj...imam ga ali sam po prirodi hiperaktivna i treba mi neko vrijeme. Bolnica naravno zadnja opcija. Doma je ipak najljepse. Sonja, drzim fige.

----------


## strategija

Cure evo ja sad danas imala najtraumatičniji transfer ikada ali sva sreća sve je na kraju dobro prošlo i kod mene su na čuvaju 2 blastice! Ušće cerviksa je bilo toliko zgrčeno da se nije moglo uopće proći u dva navrata sa pauzom. Na kraju sam dobila 2 boce infuzije, apaurin i još neku pikicu protiv bolova i uspjeli su se malci smjestiti a malo je falilo da se transfer otkaže. Sad sam doma, zasad sve ok i čekamo betu  :Smile:

----------


## Ozana

linalena, ja sam radila ICSI u Crnoj Gori i prvi nam je put. Danas cu ponoviti betu, nadam se da ce se duplati.
Da li ovakva tablica koju ste postavile postoji i za transfer 5 dana? Citala sam neke studije u kojima tvrde da su u principu bete od 5dt manje u odnosu na bete od 3dt. Ne znam da li se to potvrdilo i u vasim slucajevima.

----------


## Ozana

MOja beta danas je 56... izgleda nista od trudnoce... moze li ne daj boze biti vanmatericna? kako to mogu znati?

----------


## mimi81

Ozana koji ti je danas dnt? ne mora biti da je ništa...56 je trudnoća samo moraš vidjeti da li će beta rasti...Sretno!

----------


## Ozana

danas mi je 11dnt 5dnevnih embriona, ali je 9dnt bila 46. zato me i jeste strah ove vanmatericne

----------


## mimi81

Morati ćeš pratiti dalje kako će se kretati beta a tvoj liječnik će ti reći što i kako dalje...ne mora biti da je vamaternična. Jesi se javila svom liječniku?

----------


## Ozana

javila sam sestri, evo cekam da mi se javi

----------


## thubbe

> super. ali napravi si potpis da te mozemo pratiti i nas zanima di si uspjela


haha ja ti ne znam to napraviti pokusavala sam...da mozda das neke upute pa budem!

----------


## malenab

ne mogu ni opisati koliko sam tužna...napravila test a ono negativno...smečkasti iscjedak,a to znači samo jedno....ne znam što da kažem...kakvo razočaranje...

----------


## tikica78

Malena zao mi je :Love:

----------


## trantincica

Malenab zao mi je...samo hrabro naprijed!!!

----------


## trantincica

Ozana drzim fige da na kraju sve dobro prodje!!

----------


## trantincica

Curke molim pomoc koje se kuze prva beta mi je bila 29.02. 875,4 a druga 02.03. 2147 jel se dobro poduplalo?
Bas mi dosao nalaz!

----------


## Inesz

> danas mi je 11dnt 5dnevnih embriona, ali je 9dnt bila 46. zato me i jeste strah ove vanmatericne


Ozana, kakve su kvalitete bili embriji? Jesu li 5. dan bile blastociste ili morule?

----------


## Ljubica

Malenab zao mi je, isplaci se i za koji mjesec u novi postupak.
Tratincica cestitam, opusti se i uzivaj!
Ozana evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilan rast bete
Svim ostalim cekalicama bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike brojcice

----------


## Ozana

> Ozana, kakve su kvalitete bili embriji? Jesu li 5. dan bile blastociste ili morule?


Bila su 2 embriona odlicnog kvaliteta, jedan je bio blastocista, a drugi blastocista sa vec zapocetim hatchingom, prirodnim. Sve je bilo idealno, i sad ovo... u ponedjeljak ponovo vadim betu, pa cemo vidjeti.

I tvoje bete mi ulivaju nadu, sad sam ih i muzu pokazivala  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Ozana, sretno!
Blastociste bi trebale imati veću betu, ali medicina nije matematika. Kontroliraj dalje betu i sve dok raste-ima nade.

----------


## jelena1m

jao curke dugo nisam bila na forumu i kad čitam sve ovo pomalo razmišljam kako je lijepo biti mirne glave kad ne moraš razmišljati o računanju bete,o drugim problemima koji mogu nastati a da nisam ni svijesna.... :Sad:  čini mi se da tražim spas u odustajanju i prepuštanju slučaja samom sebi (ako se desi-desi,ako ne nije nam suđeno) to bi bila linija manjeg otpora ako se ne varam...ali s druge strane tu ima i lijepih beta i lijepih iskustava ali evo čini mi se da posustajem kako vrijeme čekanja odmiče  :Sad:

----------


## marincezg

imam jedan mali problemcic...
naime kako mi je prekjucer zavrsila menstruacija
 mene probada u desnom jajniku i to vise kao u preponi
strah me da nebi bila kakva cista, jeli se moze pojaviti poslje transfera???
dali da otidjem do ginekologa, neznam ni sama.....
vase misljenje bi mi dobro doslo...
pozzz

----------


## jelena1m

> imam jedan mali problemcic...
> naime kako mi je prekjucer zavrsila menstruacija
>  mene probada u desnom jajniku i to vise kao u preponi
> strah me da nebi bila kakva cista, jeli se moze pojaviti poslje transfera???
> dali da otidjem do ginekologa, neznam ni sama.....
> vase misljenje bi mi dobro doslo...
> pozzz


draga voljela bih ti pomoći ali nisam imala takvo iskustvo pa ne znam šta da ti kažem,nadam se da je to samo od hormona ali ako hoćeš biti sigurna možda da ipak pitaš dr. sory...

----------


## crna ovca

*malenab*, ja bih svakako nazvala ginosa da vidim sto ce on reci... Meni je biologinja rekla da ima nade dok ne krene svjeza krv...

*Ozana*, betica je nesto manja, ali je pozitivna. Vadila si ju po meni dosta rano, mozda se jos nije sve ni uspjelo namjestiti u maternicu, pa je i razmak za sad nepravilan. Valjda postoji razlog zato se prva beta vadi nakon 14 dpt. Drzim fige da bude sve ok.

----------


## kiarad

Malena, zao mi je. Ali budi strpljiva i doci ce.

eto, ja bila kod L. i imamo jedno srceko! druga mrvica je odustala od mene.

----------


## malenab

> Malenab zao mi je...samo hrabro naprijed!!!


idemo dalje...a šta drugo

----------


## Ozana

> *Ozana*, betica je nesto manja, ali je pozitivna. Vadila si ju po meni dosta rano, mozda se jos nije sve ni uspjelo namjestiti u maternicu, pa je i razmak za sad nepravilan. Valjda postoji razlog zato se prva beta vadi nakon 14 dpt. Drzim fige da bude sve ok.


nije rano s obzirom da su meni 5dnevni embrioni vraceni. trebala sam je vaditi 12dpt.

----------


## trantincica

Kiarad suuupeeerrr za srceeee :Smile: ) jel se bas bas cuje??
Koliko si trudna pa cula srceko?

----------


## crna ovca

*kiariced*, zao mi je zbog druge mrve, ali valjda tijelo samo prepozna koliko moze izdrzati. Jedno prekrasno srce kuca!!! Cuvaj ga! Joooj sretna sam zbog tebe!!

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad suuupeeerrr za srceeee) jel se bas bas cuje??
> Koliko si trudna pa cula srceko?


sad sam trudna 6 tjedana i 6 dana, tak dr. kaze. a sreceko smo vidli kako se mice, e sad nismo culi kak kuca kao zvuk, nego samo slika. to izgleda kao kad pastrva radi ono sa ustima, kao da te brzo ljubi. ma joj, pitala sam dr. 3 puta jel on ziher da sam ja trudna i da se idem napit od srece.

----------


## tikica78

Kiarad budi smirena i sretna, draga biti ćeš mama..

----------


## trantincica

Kiarad treba malo vremena da se navikne na uspjeh! 
To je sigurno bilo slatko za vidjet, svaki put ce biti sve bolje! Uzivaj sada draga!

----------


## Sonja29

> sad sam trudna 6 tjedana i 6 dana, tak dr. kaze. a sreceko smo vidli kako se mice, e sad nismo culi kak kuca kao zvuk, nego samo slika. to izgleda kao kad pastrva radi ono sa ustima, kao da te brzo ljubi. ma joj, pitala sam dr. 3 puta jel on ziher da sam ja trudna i da se idem napit od srece.


draga žao mi je zbog jedne mrve ali i sretna sam zbog druge i srčeka. Nema veze što sada niste čuli srce bitno je da ste vidjeli. Intresentno je kako pulsira i kako se vidi na UZV,meni je moj dr. udovoljio i samo na kratko upalio i da čujemo srčeko. Vidjet ćeš već sljedeći pregled kolika će biti mrvica :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad budi smirena i sretna, draga biti ćeš mama..


I TI CES! Ja sam sigurna u to. Sad smo pokazali da mozemo i ne odustajemo. Koliko ja cekam travanja da prode 12 tjedana toliko i cekam da ti ides opet u postupak. i molim te ako budes ikako mogla nemoj ici na posao kada se ustanovi trudnoca. ipak pomaze ne stres koliko god on bio mali.

----------


## kiarad

i hvala svima na lijepim rijecima. Kad rodim, tulum!

----------


## tlukaci5

evo stigla ja, bila u bolnici 9 dana zbog hiper-a, i usput vidjeli 3 gestacijska obr. od kojih u jednom pravilna žumanjčana a u druga 2 se nazire, uglavnom za 10 dana imam kontrolu.. :Smile:

----------


## frka

> *kiariced*, zao mi je zbog druge mrve, ali valjda tijelo samo prepozna koliko moze izdrzati. Jedno prekrasno srce kuca!!! Cuvaj ga! Joooj sretna sam zbog tebe!!


crna ovco, nema ti to veze s ženinim tijelom već s prirodnom selekcijom - vjerovatno je u pitanju bio kromosomski "neispravan" embrij...
kiarad, baš sam i očekivala takav razvoj događaja jer ti se beta nije pravilno uduplala, a i druga je GV bila manja - tako je bilo i kod nas... čestitam!
tlukaci, i tebi čestitke i školski nastavak trudnoće!

----------


## M@tt

> Malena, zao mi je. Ali budi strpljiva i doci ce.
> 
> eto, ja bila kod L. i imamo jedno srceko! druga mrvica je odustala od mene.


Bravo kiaraaaaaaaaaaaad.... Čestitam još jednom, uživaj draga sad nadalje.  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> evo stigla ja, bila u bolnici 9 dana zbog hiper-a, i usput vidjeli 3 gestacijska obr. od kojih u jednom pravilna žumanjčana a u druga 2 se nazire, uglavnom za 10 dana imam kontrolu..


A joj za hiper, znam kak je to. Drzimo fige i javljaj nam. ima puno trudnica, ne znamo se osobno, tesko je sve pohvatat. osim da sad kad se doma izlezavam ne napravim neku tablicu....drzi se.

----------


## kiarad

> Bravo kiaraaaaaaaaaaaad.... Čestitam još jednom, uživaj draga sad nadalje.


bum,bum

----------


## mimi81

Ozana sretno, držim fige!

----------


## chiara

Malena bas mi je zao ali hrabro naprijed mozda je sljedeci put bas dobitni!!!
Tlukaci napokon si se javila...znaci u tebe moguci trojceki..veselo

Kiarad uzivaj u ovim trenutcima mislim da nema ljepse stvari od kucanja srca svoga djeteta...zao mi je za 2. Mrvu...ja sam jos sva u strahu u pon idem ponoviti betu da vidimo kako se dupla??? Kad mogu ocekivati prvi uzv?

----------


## crna ovca

*tulkaci5*, drago mi je da ste ok. Koji su ti bili simptomi hipera? Samo ti miruj i mazi busu! Ipak su tri mrvice u pitanju!!

*chiara*, mislim da ti je beta bila skolska, u ponedjeljak ce biti sve ok, vidjeti ces. Mene je dr. L narucio na uzv odmah slijedeci tjedan poslije druge bete da bi se uklonila mogucnost vanmatericne.

----------


## tlukaci5

svim novim trudnicama čestitke, ne mogu sad sve pohvatati..
linalena ti si sigurno trudna, ja sam isto imala taj dojam zatvorenosti dolje prilikom stavljanja utrića a nisam ga imala nikad dosada u postupcima..

----------


## nati

evo da se i ja javim..danas mi je 10dpt i jutro je relativno o.k. sa probadanjima tu i tamo u lijevom jajniku..večeri su katastrofa bol tri puta veća nego na punkciji i to od 7dpt .jučer sam zvala dr.L kojem sam rekla kakve bolove sam imala u petak navečer i on je rekao da je prognostički to super i da slobodno popijem lupocet kad me boli.
zanima me da li je koja od vas pila šta protiv bolova i da li ju je boljelo konstantno ili samo u određeni dio dana?

----------


## linalena

prokrvarila ja, tako da sutra vadim betu samo za aarhivu

pusa velka svima a posebno trudnicama, velikim i malim

----------


## kiarad

> evo da se i ja javim..danas mi je 10dpt i jutro je relativno o.k. sa probadanjima tu i tamo u lijevom jajniku..večeri su katastrofa bol tri puta veća nego na punkciji i to od 7dpt .jučer sam zvala dr.L kojem sam rekla kakve bolove sam imala u petak navečer i on je rekao da je prognostički to super i da slobodno popijem lupocet kad me boli.
> zanima me da li je koja od vas pila šta protiv bolova i da li ju je boljelo konstantno ili samo u određeni dio dana?


Draga, i mene je tako bolilo. pila sam i lupocet i magnezij i normabel. i umirala uz to od boli. poslije smo skuzili da je to od povecanih jajnika i cista koje su se napravile od stimulacije, samo ja sam sada trudna 7.tjedana

----------


## nati

> Draga, i mene je tako bolilo. pila sam i lupocet i magnezij i normabel. i umirala uz to od boli. poslije smo skuzili da je to od povecanih jajnika i cista koje su se napravile od stimulacije, samo ja sam sada trudna 7.tjedana


ja sam i krenula u postupak sa cistom pa moguće da je od toga..jesi radila test prije bete?bojim se da ne dobijem jer uz te bolove stalno imam neki pritisak dolje.

----------


## kiarad

> ja sam i krenula u postupak sa cistom pa moguće da je od toga..jesi radila test prije bete?bojim se da ne dobijem jer uz te bolove stalno imam neki pritisak dolje.


Jesam, radila test 10 dnt. i bio je pozitivan.

----------


## kameleon

čestitam svim trudnicama!!!  :Very Happy:  Predivno!!!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretno dalje!!!
Žao mi zbog svake loše bete ili vještice, kao da je moja...hrabro dalje i bit će!!!  :Love: 
Meni je sutra 10 dnt jedne osmostanične mrvice...nadam se da se čvrsto uhvatila i razmišljam o testu sutra..beta tek 15.3 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za svih nas zajedno!!!!!  :Heart: 
pozdravi!!!

----------


## strategija

Dobro jutro!  :Coffee: 
Evo meni je danas 3dnt, dobro se osjećam, nikakvih posebnih simptoma. Smirilo mi se i krvaruckanje od transfera :Smile:  Jedino mi je mirovanje nemoguća mislija  :Rolling Eyes:  
Svima  :Kiss:  i puno ~~~

----------


## nati

> Jesam, radila test 10 dnt. i bio je pozitivan.


zar nisi dobila brevactide 7dpt? ja sam ga primila 01.03.pa se bojim da test ne bi bio lažno pozitivan.

ko vadi betu danas ili ovaj tjedan ajmo~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete!!!!!

----------


## sabas

Zdravo svima , ja sam iz Sarajeva tu sam i radila ICSI danasa mi je 5dpt 3 mrvice 4dnevne morule dvije super jedna malo zaostajala, 12.03 beta Maratonka sam u MPO vodama, ali sam ipak procitala 72 strane ove teme da sebi skratim cekanje  :Smile:  nad
ala sam se da cemi tema potrajati malo duze barem do 7 dpt ali ova prelijepa lista novih trudnica me vukla da citam brze. Simptoma nem specijalnih povremeno probadanje u predjelu jajnika , krckanje cijeva , bolne grudi. Juce se trebalo da desi ugnjezdenje mojim mrvica, nadam se da se barem jedna lijepo smestila Puno srece danasnjim cekalicama bete i one koje cekaju ispravno dupliranje

----------


## kiarad

> Zdravo svima , ja sam iz Sarajeva tu sam i radila ICSI danasa mi je 5dpt 3 mrvice 4dnevne morule dvije super jedna malo zaostajala, 12.03 beta Maratonka sam u MPO vodama, ali sam ipak procitala 72 strane ove teme da sebi skratim cekanje  nad
> ala sam se da cemi tema potrajati malo duze barem do 7 dpt ali ova prelijepa lista novih trudnica me vukla da citam brze. Simptoma nem specijalnih povremeno probadanje u predjelu jajnika , krckanje cijeva , bolne grudi. Juce se trebalo da desi ugnjezdenje mojim mrvica, nadam se da se barem jedna lijepo smestila Puno srece danasnjim cekalicama bete i one koje cekaju ispravno dupliranje


dobro dosla i sretno!

----------


## malenab

čestitam svim trudnicama....vadila betu-čista nula.....
ipak sam sretna što ima dosta novopečenih trudnica  :Smile:  veseli me jer znam da mi ostale uskoro dolazimo za vama.....

----------


## tikica78

sretno i tebi sabas!

----------


## tikica78

malenab...žao mi je.. samo hrabro dalje..

----------


## nati

malenab baš mi je žao, evo ja idem u petak ali sutra radim test..neizvjesnost me ubija..
sretno dalje..

----------


## malenab

hvala ti draga...idemo na odmrzavanje samo koja je šansa,hm,nadam se barem jednoj...tebi sretno  sutra al imam filin da je to to  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## nati

i ja se nadam da je to to i da ćemo vidjeti sutra *l l*  :Very Happy: ..ako sam dobro skužila bila si u vinogradskoj..moja frendica je upravo rodila curicu iz smrzlića..pa držim fige da i tebi uspije

----------


## nati

cure čula sam se sa sokicom beta joj 86,8 a 11dpt SOKICE I TU C E S T I T A M  :Very Happy:

----------


## chiara

Drage moje 15dnt beta 591,90......

Malenab žao mi je šaljem zagrljaj i da smrzlići udu dobitni....

----------


## sabas

malenab , zao mi je sada idemo po male smrzlice 
chiara kako vesele ove lijepe betice , 
uporedjivati simptome, dijagnoza nema smisla , gledati statistike Ali me ova lista lijepo iznenadjuje i nadam se da cemo i mi cekalice uskociti u vozic dobrih beta Ja sam promjenljivog raspolozenja 1dpt osjecaj je nista ni od ovog puta (mada objektivno sve je ok ispalo) danas apsolutno nikakakvih signala od mog tjela samo sike koje jace pritisnem da me zabole -barem nesto da znam da sam bila u postupku Psiholoska igra mog mozga sta dalje ako ne bude dobitni, pa osmjeh na licu neka brojkica bete 526 mi se vrti u glavi Ludilo

----------


## tikica78

evo danas tri trudnice ! predivno ! :Very Happy:

----------


## malenab

> i ja se nadam da je to to i da ćemo vidjeti sutra *l l* ..ako sam dobro skužila bila si u vinogradskoj..moja frendica je upravo rodila curicu iz smrzlića..pa držim fige da i tebi uspije


da u vinogradskoj, po prvi puta...joj bila bih presretna za se malo smrzlić uhvati  :Smile:  stimulacija me ubila...napuhnula sam se ko balon,koža popucala,udebljala se 4 kg...da sve to barem više nikada ne moram prolaziti

----------


## kiarad

csetitam svim trudnicama, a negativnim beta zelim da sto prije ispare iz nasih zivota. Inace, zelim reci kako je jako puno trudnica i da je ova godina inace jako plodna, pa nadajmo se svi najboljem. proljece je i inace nekak pozitivnije samo po sebi...

----------


## magnolija13

Cure, da li znate koliko mora proći između dva IVF-a? Koliko mjeseci kod privatnika, a koliko u bolnici? bila sam samo na gonalima...

----------


## sabas

Neko vec slijedeci ciklus ide sa blazom stimulacijom , zavisi od klinike Ja kada sam bila na konsultacija turska klinika rekli su mi 3 mjeseca Ali ja mislim da je cak 6 mjeseci potrebno da se organizam ocisti.  Sve zavisi od stanja oranizma i vasih godina koliko mozete cekati

----------


## malenab

> Drage moje 15dnt beta 591,90......
> 
> Malenab žao mi je šaljem zagrljaj i da smrzlići udu dobitni....


ma bit će bolje....čestitam trudnicama...jedan veliki hug  i   :Very Happy:

----------


## crna ovca

*malenab*, :Love: 

*chiara*, cestitam i ovdje!! Divna beta!!!

Kako napisah, mene hvata neki strah. Strah da sve ovo samo sanjam...

----------


## marincezg

> prokrvarila ja, tako da sutra vadim betu samo za aarhivu
> 
> pusa velka svima a posebno trudnicama, velikim i malim


a joj, zao mi je...
drz se...

----------


## kiarad

> *malenab*,
> 
> *chiara*, cestitam i ovdje!! Divna beta!!!
> 
> Kako napisah, mene hvata neki strah. Strah da sve ovo samo sanjam...


kad ides na 2.ultrazvuk?

----------


## marincezg

> Cure, da li znate koliko mora proći između dva IVF-a? Koliko mjeseci kod privatnika, a koliko u bolnici? bila sam samo na gonalima...


pa sve zavisi kak ti dr. procijeni....
 ja sam sad bila u 2 mj na gonalima i mislila sam da ce mi dr. reci da dodjem ponovno u 7 ili 8 mj. jer kao treba proci 5- 6 mj
 a on meni veli vidimo se u 5 mj. a to je samo 3 mj razlike
ja ostala paf...  tak da se ne sekiraj mozda dodjes i prije nego  kaj mislis  :Smile:

----------


## sabas

Naslutih ja evo danas mi desni jajnik se non stop javlja , kao da nesto busi nije strasna bol ali smeta 5dpt

----------


## kiarad

da li netko zna sto je sa Elenom? NIsta se ne javlja...

----------


## magnolija13

Hvala Marince na odgovoru...ja imam osjećaj da je i ta tri mjeseca cijela vječnost..ah...tko zna možda se i dogodi čudo pa do tada ostanem i prirodno :Wink:

----------


## Sonja29

Nadam se da je sa Elenom sve u redu i da će se javiti kad mogne!
sabas~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ovčice ne brini draga na sljdećem UZV ćete ćuti srčeko

----------


## nati

evo mene danas..jučer sam radila test i ništa :Sad: isplakala se ja..no mm  nije odustao i odlučio da danas ujutro ponovimo test.kad ono crta tamna čak tamnija od one kontrolne.sutra vadim betu pa šta bude bit će!

----------


## Sonja29

nati,nati......to je kad prerano radite test ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sabas

nati sada vibriramo za tebee za novi plusic pa prelijepu betu

----------


## M@tt

> evo mene danas..jučer sam radila test i ništaisplakala se ja..no mm  nije odustao i odlučio da danas ujutro ponovimo test.kad ono crta tamna čak tamnija od one kontrolne.sutra vadim betu pa šta bude bit će!


Nati sretno  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## strategija

Puno plusića, puno lijepih beta, puno pozitive zadnje vrijeme! Neka se tako i nastavi nama čekalicama! Svima puno sreće  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## trantincica

Nati nek bude ipak velika beta!!!

----------


## tikica78

joj nati kako dobra vijest! ma biti će i beta ogromna sigurna sam! super super super!!!

----------


## tlukaci5

nati odlično, svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za kome šta treba!!!

----------


## chiara

Nati strpljen spasen....vibram da beta bude odlicna....

----------


## nati

hvala vam svima na podršci javim se sutra...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve

----------


## malenab

nati pa draga moja, čestitam...to je to ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

nati sretno danas!

Cure ima li koja od vas problem na noćnim znojenjem? Prije 2-3 noći su počele moje noćne muke. Po danu ništa a noć katastrofa. Danas mi je 5dnt.

----------


## sokica

> nati sretno danas!
> 
> Cure ima li koja od vas problem na noćnim znojenjem? Prije 2-3 noći su počele moje noćne muke. Po danu ništa a noć katastrofa. Danas mi je 5dnt.


Draga strategija, meni je danas 13 dnt i uzasno mi je vruce, a po noci se strahovito znojim, tako da se moram kompletno presvlaciti. Malo sam se bila uplasila, pa sam googlala, pa kazu da to i nije bas neuobicajeno... pogotovo u ranoj trudnoci  :Wink: 
Tako da se ne trebas previse brinuti oko toga

----------


## thubbe

bok curke.evo meni danas 14 dnt 2 blastociste,beta je 1328
znam da je to ok, samo ako neka mozda od vas zna jeli to dovoljna beta za obe mrvice ili samo za jednu?
znam da nema nikakvih pravila, ali nijednom nisam imala nit kapi krvi 
nadam se da se sve dobro drzite pusa i sretno svakoj od vas
p.s. kašljem,kišem,prehlađena sam potpuno, valjda neću uhvatiti gripu

----------


## Sela

*Thubbe* cestitam,beta 1328 14 dnt mogla bi znaciti da se se ugnijezdile obje!!

----------


## strategija

Hvala sokice! A sigurno hormoni sada divljaju ali baš je neugodno ujutro biti skroz mokar  :Embarassed:  Preživjet ću samo da se isplati. Tebi vidim je :Smile: 

thubbe, čestitam! Predivna je beta, mogli bi biti twinsići :Very Happy:  Ponovi betu za 2 dana ali tek na ultrazvuku će ti sa sigurnošću reći imaš li jednu ili dve mrvice!

----------


## kiarad

> bok curke.evo meni danas 14 dnt 2 blastociste,beta je 1328
> znam da je to ok, samo ako neka mozda od vas zna jeli to dovoljna beta za obe mrvice ili samo za jednu?
> znam da nema nikakvih pravila, ali nijednom nisam imala nit kapi krvi 
> nadam se da se sve dobro drzite pusa i sretno svakoj od vas
> p.s. kašljem,kišem,prehlađena sam potpuno, valjda neću uhvatiti gripu


ak mene pitas, to su dvije mrvice. beta ti je jako velika, samo su bile blastociste pa nisam sigurna kad ih meni nikad nisu vracali. ma kaj te briga bitno da je dobar nalaz.

----------


## Sonja29

thubbe čestitam
nati vibram za danas

----------


## nati

evo me.. 13 dpt BETA *243,74* :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Nati*!!!Bete se samo slihtaju.. :Very Happy:

----------


## chiara

Thubbe i nati cestitam od srca!!!!!!
Evo i ovdje da napisem moja beta 17dnt 1336 a uzv tek 21.3....opet cekanje...

----------


## nati

> Thubbe i nati cestitam od srca!!!!!!
> Evo i ovdje da napisem moja beta 17dnt 1336 a uzv tek 21.3....opet cekanje...


i tebi čestitke..dug put je pred nama ali neka svaka sekunda čekanja se sada isplati..

----------


## trantincica

Nati cestitke!!!!!!

Evo ja dosla s prvog pregleda,vidi se gestat.vrecica i zumanj.
1 bebica :Smile: )
Sljedeci uzv je 21.03. a od danas sam na bolovanju do daljnjeg!

----------


## chiara

Lijepa kao Venera,jaka kao stijena,budi ponosna na to sto si ZENA!Gledaj ravno,ne spustaj glavu i uvjek znaj da si ti u pravu-SRETAN VAM DAN ZENA!!!!!

----------


## lovekd

Bok cure! Nova sam ovdje! Zanima me kako ste/kako provodite vrijeme poslije transfera? Pogotovo prvih par dana.... Jel samo ležite ili i sjedite i lagano šećete? Ja trenutno samo ležim, jedina šetnja mi je do wc-a i natrag, a sjedim samo kad jedem. Boli me kad sjedim, pa se trudim čim brže pojest i natrag u ležeći položaj.  :Smile:  Što mislite kada bi se najranije mogla očitovat trudnoća putem kućnog testa-kolko dana poslije transfera? I zadnje pitnje - jel koja od vas pije decortin? Ako da, jel znate čemu te tablete služe zapravo? Moram ih piti do bete....Pozdrav svima i želim vam lijepe bete  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

nati, thube čestitke; chiara također čestitam na duplanju, svima sretan dan žena!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jelena1m

drage moje vidim da imamo novih trudnica ovdje.Puno sreće i uživanja u trudnoći vam želim!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

matt, ak je punkcija sutra sretno. ja moram ujutro na posao tako da ne mogu piti kavu sa vama, sorry. javi sto je bilo.

----------


## jelena1m

> čestitam svim trudnicama....vadila betu-čista nula.....
> ipak sam sretna što ima dosta novopečenih trudnica  veseli me jer znam da mi ostale uskoro dolazimo za vama.....


žao mi je zbog negativne bete,slažem se s tobom uskoro cemo se i mi pridružiti trudnicama

----------


## nina32

> bok curke.evo meni danas 14 dnt 2 blastociste,beta je 1328
> znam da je to ok, samo ako neka mozda od vas zna jeli to dovoljna beta za obe mrvice ili samo za jednu?
> znam da nema nikakvih pravila, ali nijednom nisam imala nit kapi krvi 
> nadam se da se sve dobro drzite pusa i sretno svakoj od vas
> p.s. kašljem,kišem,prehlađena sam potpuno, valjda neću uhvatiti gripu


cure su ti sve rekle, najbolje je da pričekaš ultrazvuk. meni je prošle godine isto bio transfer 2 blastice  i 14 dan beta 1311- komada 1.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Pozdrav cure evo ja sam do sad samo bauljala i gledala vaše priče i sad sam se odlučila priključit i podjelit s vama svoja iskustva :Smile: 

Imam 32 a muž 26 god :Smile: ))
Nekih 2 god pokušavam ostat prirodno trudna ali nije išlo pa smo krenuli u postupak na VV kod Dr.Alebića
Po svim nalazim mi nemamo problem osim što je upitna moja prohodnost jajovoda to ni sami ne znaju mada sam radila hsg..
1.VV.ivf beta 0 
2.LUČINGER ivf beta 2
3.LUČINGER ivf beta    ČEKAM 20.3. :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Curke jučer sam bila na punkciji, transfer je trebao biti u nedjelju a sad me zvao dr. L da dodjem sutra!!
Jel to nije prerano, meni to ne zvuči baš dobro...?!?!??!
Jel netko ima transfer tako rano?

----------


## nati

> Curke jučer sam bila na punkciji, transfer je trebao biti u nedjelju a sad me zvao dr. L da dodjem sutra!!
> Jel to nije prerano, meni to ne zvuči baš dobro...?!?!??!
> Jel netko ima transfer tako rano?


opusti se zna on šta radi..samnom je ležala cura koja je imala transfer drugi dan..najčešće kod njega i je drugi ili treći dan transfer..
sretno..

----------


## Lutkica

Zelim svima uspjeh, da ovo bude dobitni postupak :Smile: 
Sabas kod koga si u Sa radila ivf?

----------


## nati

evo me beta danas *496,58*

----------


## strategija

Bravo nati, čestitam! To je to  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam jutros prokrvarila ali izgleda da se sad smiruje. Nadam se da je riječ o implantancijskom krvarenju...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> evo me beta danas *496,58*


Jupiiiii  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## chiara

Braco nati pravilno duplanje...kad si narucena za uzv?

----------


## M@tt

> evo me beta danas *496,58*


Čestitkeeeeeeeeeeee... uživaj...

----------


## kiarad

> evo me beta danas *496,58*


Sjajno, i sad neka netko kaze da luci nema pojma kaj radi...pa rasturio je u zadnjih mjesec dana. ne sjecam se da je bilo toliko trudnica kod njega.mozda umisljam

----------


## nati

> Braco nati pravilno duplanje...kad si narucena za uzv?


Luci je tražio betu ponovno u utorak(13.03.)..ne znam koliko nakon transfera naručuje na prvi UZV.
Kolko nakon transfera si ti naručena?

----------


## jelena1m

> Curke jučer sam bila na punkciji, transfer je trebao biti u nedjelju a sad me zvao dr. L da dodjem sutra!!
> Jel to nije prerano, meni to ne zvuči baš dobro...?!?!??!
> Jel netko ima transfer tako rano?



ja sam isto tako imala u četvrtak punkcija a u subotu transfer,ali nisam imala sreće i nisu se zadržale...

----------


## sabas

super lista novih prelijepih betica jupi , primite i nas u vas vozic srece  :Smile:  Meni je muz otisao na put pa sam dane skracivala na poslu bila kod sestre maloprije dosla od tetke sutra idem kod mame . 10dpt u ponedjeljak beta , juce umalo ne dodjoh u iskusenje da vadim betu dok sam cekala termin kod frizera lab u blizini koja kusnja - ovaj put me pravo strah da sama cekam rezultate Ja sam ovaj postupak radila u ordinaciji dr Mehmedbasic Sretno cure da me u nedjelju navece doceka jos lijepih beta Kod mene nikakvih simptoma nicega

----------


## seka35

cestitke svim trudnicaam

----------


## seka35

chiara ,pratim te i mogu misliti kako je to iscekivanje ultrazvuja! sjecam se prosle godine moj prvi ultrazvuk je bio 8,3 i neopisivo je bilo kad sam cula srce svog sina!
pusa i tebi zelim isto

----------


## M@tt

Evo prijavljujem današnji transfer dvije mrvice. Sada slijedi ono najgore... Iščekivanje... Tko če dočekati 26.3. ponedjeljak. Mislim da čemo prvu betu vadit u subotu 24-og.

sretno svima

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Evo prijavljujem današnji transfer dvije mrvice. Sada slijedi ono najgore... Iščekivanje... Tko če dočekati 26.3. ponedjeljak. Mislim da čemo prvu betu vadit u subotu 24-og.
> 
> sretno svima


Jupiiiiiiiiiiii  :Smile: 
Morala sam otjerati MM s laptopa da vidim šta se s vama dogadja  :Smile: 
Čekamo zajedno velike bete  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> Jupiiiiiiiiiiii 
> Morala sam otjerati MM s laptopa da vidim šta se s vama dogadja 
> Čekamo zajedno velike bete


He he... Nadamo se velikim brojkama 24-og onda. Držim ručnonožne za vas. Dajte vi isto za nas...  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma evo izrasle su nam po još dvije noge i dvije ruke da lakše navijamo za sve  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Bouncing:

----------


## Sonja29

bubi,M@tt čekamo zajedno sa vama :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

Bubi i M@tt, vi sad nesmijete skakati, mi ćemo za vas  :Very Happy: !  Čekamo i čekamo...taj 24.3.!!!

----------


## butterfly101

drage moje,prijavljujem današnji ET,dobila 6 stanični embrij(3 dan), betu moram vadit 29.
e danas ležim, a sutra pa do daljenjeg u laganini....

sretno svima, vidim da će bit puno beta ovaj mjesec.....

----------


## Hoću bebu

Nati čestitammmmm uživaj u svakom trudničkom danu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lutkica

Sabas jesi li vadila betu danas?

----------


## chiara

> chiara ,pratim te i mogu misliti kako je to iscekivanje ultrazvuja! sjecam se prosle godine moj prvi ultrazvuk je bio 8,3 i neopisivo je bilo kad sam cula srce svog sina!
> pusa i tebi zelim isto


Draga hvala nadam se da cu i ja 21. Cuti jedno ili mozda dva srceka...iako se bojim za drugo jer mi se cini mala beta...iako se osjecam dobro tj super imam strah koji nikako da prode vjerojatno zbog proslog ishoda ne mogu docekati uzv da mi dr kaze da je sve u redu...molim boga da dani produ i da ne bude neugodnih iznenadenja do uzv...a najsmijesnije je sto sam inace totalno drugacija i strah mi je nepoznat osjecaj...

----------


## sabas

beta 1,9 12dpt idemo dalje u nove pobjede

----------


## Lutkica

Sabas zao mo je :Sad:

----------


## tlukaci5

evo da se izjasnim, kod mene ipak trojke, jučer bili na uzv-vidjeli otkucaje kod sva tri, zasad je sve u redu..
m@tt, i ostali da nam se ubrzo pridružite!!

lutkica el sam ja to dobro skužila, da li su i kod tebe trojke?

----------


## Sonja29

tlukaci baš sam razmišljala o tebi...sretno draga i želim ti urednu trudnoću!
sabas žao mi je,odmori se i hrabro u nove pobjede
butterfly vibramo za krasnu betu  čekamo zajedno sa tobom

----------


## tikica78

tlukaci.. pa to je predivno.. gdje si radila postupak?
sad samo lezi i ne mrdaj. čuvaj svoja tri mala mišića.. predivno stvarno suze mi idu na oči..

----------


## strategija

tlukaci5 trojke! Ne mogu si to ni zamisliti :Shock:  Vjerojatno naporno ali na kraju predivno :Zaljubljen:  Mirnu i urednu trudnoću ti želim :Smile:

----------


## nati

evo da se i ja pridružim čestitkama tlukaci..
moja beta danas 19dpt2160 čekamo četvrtak i uvz..

cure koje su bile kod dr.L na prvom uvz koliko ste platile?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tlukaci čestitam, sad odmaraj i sklupljaj snagu  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

Tlukaci i ja čestitam od srca, hrabro naprijed i polako................ samo da sve bude ok. 

*Mene koliko god veseli svaka trudnoća s oprezom se veselim trojčekima................ To su sve rizične trudnoće i tako se treba postaviti. Nadam se da će izmjenom zakona i prisila vraćanja 3 embrija nestati.*

----------


## eva133

*Tlukaci* čestitam. Sretno i samo se odmaraj.

----------


## kiarad

Nati, to ti je velika beta. Mora da ih je više....uglavnom 300 kuna. javi, sretno




> evo da se i ja pridružim čestitkama tlukaci..
> moja beta danas 19dpt2160 čekamo četvrtak i uvz..
> 
> cure koje su bile kod dr.L na prvom uvz koliko ste platile?

----------


## Kadauna

> Nati, to ti je velika beta. Mora da ih je više....uglavnom 300 kuna. javi, sretno


može a ne mora biti da ih je više. Kod mene 17dan nakon punkcije, 14 dan nakon transfera beta 732 i kako su mi vratili samo jedan embriji znala sam da je jedna bebica. 

16 dan nakon punkcije beta 1450. Nema tu baš pravila  :Smile: ) 

ali evo za usporediti: 
bete 22. dan nakon ovulacije, odnosno 22 dana nakon punkcije: 
http://betabase.info/showDailyData.p...=Single&dpo=22

beta 21 dan nakon ovulacije/punkcije: 
http://betabase.info/showDailyData.p...=Single&dpo=21

a nati, kad je tebi bio transfer, koliko dana nakon punkcije?

----------


## M@tt

> evo da se izjasnim, kod mene ipak trojke, jučer bili na uzv-vidjeli otkucaje kod sva tri, zasad je sve u redu..
> m@tt, i ostali da nam se ubrzo pridružite!!
> 
> lutkica el sam ja to dobro skužila, da li su i kod tebe trojke?


Woooooooooow, trojke??  :Smile:  Čestitam...

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Tlukaci i ja čestitam od srca, hrabro naprijed i polako................ samo da sve bude ok. 
> 
> *Mene koliko god veseli svaka trudnoća s oprezom se veselim trojčekima................ To su sve rizične trudnoće i tako se treba postaviti. Nadam se da će izmjenom zakona i prisila vraćanja 3 embrija nestati.*


potpisujem

----------


## mirna26

[QUOTE=tlukaci5;2094531]evo da se izjasnim, kod mene ipak trojke, jučer bili na uzv-vidjeli otkucaje kod sva tri, zasad je sve u redu..
m@tt, i ostali da nam se ubrzo pridružite!!

,/QUOTE]

draga tlukaci5.....želim ti sv sreću sa sva tri mala srca..da se čuvate i izdržite jaaaaako dugo skupa i nek bog da da bude sve u najboljem redu..... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## nati

> može a ne mora biti da ih je više. Kod mene 17dan nakon punkcije, 14 dan nakon transfera beta 732 i kako su mi vratili samo jedan embriji znala sam da je jedna bebica. 
> 
> 16 dan nakon punkcije beta 1450. Nema tu baš pravila ) 
> 
> ali evo za usporediti: 
> bete 22. dan nakon ovulacije, odnosno 22 dana nakon punkcije: 
> http://betabase.info/showDailyData.p...=Single&dpo=22
> 
> beta 21 dan nakon ovulacije/punkcije: 
> ...


20.02.punkcija 23.02.transfer vraćena tri:jedan odličan, jedan bi bio odličan to popodne i jedan lošiji.takav opis mi je dala biologica i rekla da u mom slučaju daje 60% za 1.bebu,35% za dvije i 5% za tri. vidjet ćemo u četvrtak brojčano stanje...sretno svima

----------


## tikica78

BOze ja se divim tom informacijama ja sam vec 3x bila kod dr.L ne znam ni kako izgleda ta biologica a kamoli da mi je to sve rekla.. Blago vama...

----------


## kiarad

> BOze ja se divim tom informacijama ja sam vec 3x bila kod dr.L ne znam ni kako izgleda ta biologica a kamoli da mi je to sve rekla.. Blago vama...


da nam bude i ti u toku, sada su dvije bilogice, Lana i Miriam, kada ti rade transfer onda ju on pozove i ona donese nase malecke...tak da ak ne zmiris mozes ju vidjeti...a i njih dvije su ti jedine zenske tamo.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> BOze ja se divim tom informacijama ja sam vec 3x bila kod dr.L ne znam ni kako izgleda ta biologica a kamoli da mi je to sve rekla.. Blago vama...


Hm, slažem se... Ja sam ju vidjela svaki put kad sam bila kod njega, ali mi nitko nije rekao kakvi su zametci.. A bilo mi neugodno gnjaviti ih..

----------


## nina32

nama u Kbc Ri su nedavno uveli praksu davanja sličica zametaka ukoliko to želimo.

----------


## tlukaci5

hvala svima na čestitkama, i mi se nadamo da ćemo sve izgurati do kraja, a također smo svjesni koliko je to rizična trudnoća, meni kad su vraćali vratili su mi 3 emb. od kojih je jedan bio odličan, drugi ok, a treći malo lošiji i eto..nisam nikad ni pomislila da bi mogle biti trojke, molila sam da uopće ijedan ostane.. vjerujem da se sve događa s nekim razlogom pa tako i to.. :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Curke danas mi je 4 dpt, cicke su mi već dugo bile napuhane, ali evo danas kao da su se ispuhale.
I na već par mjesta sam pročitala da dr. L kaže da je napuhanost kao dobar znak.
Koliko ste vi (bile) napuhane..? Kod mene je to više onak kao da sam se prejela pa mi je stomak malo iskočio... Ništa posebno..

----------


## vanessa

> Curke danas mi je 4 dpt, cicke su mi već dugo bile napuhane, ali evo danas kao da su se ispuhale.
> I na već par mjesta sam pročitala da dr. L kaže da je napuhanost kao dobar znak.
> Koliko ste vi (bile) napuhane..? Kod mene je to više onak kao da sam se prejela pa mi je stomak malo iskočio... Ništa posebno..


Draga ja nisam bila uopće napuhana isto bila kod doktora Lučija i sada mazim bušu u 21 tjednu i imam blizančeke  :Smile:  sretno i nedaj se

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Curke danas mi je 4 dpt, cicke su mi već dugo bile napuhane, ali evo danas kao da su se ispuhale.
> I na već par mjesta sam pročitala da dr. L kaže da je napuhanost kao dobar znak.
> Koliko ste vi (bile) napuhane..? Kod mene je to više onak kao da sam se prejela pa mi je stomak malo iskočio... Ništa posebno..


Evo draga ako ti pomaže meni je rekao da je dosta bitno da je trbušić napuhnut i to mi je gledao svaki puta poslije transfera ono kad dolazoš na inekcije a meni su se tek 7dpb počele cice bujat i bradavice bole ko lude...auuu a kad si bila na transferu?

----------


## Hoću bebu

Bubimitka81 pa zaboravih reći trbušić je po njemu najbitniji tako da nemaš brije a i on sam kaže da je sve do bete prerano za ikakve simptome i da se implatacija ne može osjetit tako da se nemoj brinu jer znaš da će bit sve ok :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma znam da je pravilo da pravila nema  :Smile: 
Transfer je bio u subotu (08.03.)

----------


## Rominka

Bubi i ja sam se sva ispuhala, osim trbuscica... Meni je transfer bio 7.3., a danas me nesto probolo i to bas jako, a trajalo je svega 2-3 sekunde...

----------


## thubbe

drage cure,
nisam se javila odavno,odnosno jesam, ali nekim cudom mojih odgovora nema na forumu ovdje (vjerojatno negdje krivo kliknem
 haha nadam se da ce ovo biti vidljivo jer osim novosti imam i jedno pitanje.
17 dpt beta mi je bila 3588, bila sam na uzv i vidjeli smo jednu gestacijsku vrecicu od 1,5cm i zumanjcanu vrecicu od 3,3mm.
uzv je rađen 20 dpt,a po datumu  zadnje mjesecnice  je bio 5+2
mene zanima da li je plod u toj zumanjcanoj vrecici, mislim fakat nista ne kuzim koliko god se ja trudila da upamtim podatke meni se od
uzbuđenja dogodi da zaboravim sve sto mi je lijecnik rekao, i da li je ta velicina od 3,3mm zumanjcana ili mozda plod??
uzv cu ponoviti za 12 dana, to ce biti 2 tjedna od prvog uzv,pa se nadamo otkucajima!

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Ma znam da je pravilo da pravila nema 
> Transfer je bio u subotu (08.03.)


Poslije mene...meni je danas 10 dpb a tek u utorak beta ne znam kak ću još to izdržat a morat ću napravit test u ponedjeljak da se propremim kako god završilo hehe navikla sam na loše pa me možda ovaj puta šokira na bolje...vibram za tebe i sve čekalice da bude lijepa beturina  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## *DJ*

Pozdrav  :Bye: , prijavljujem jučerašnji transfer 1 četrverstaničnog embrija, i sad čekanje bete 30.03.
Sretno svima!

----------


## nati

evo danas prvi UVZ imamo jednu mrvicu...za tjedan dana ponovno na uvz rekao doktor da ćemo vidjeti onda i srčeko..ja nisam pitala koliko sam trudna,punkcija je bila 20.02. a zadnja m 05.02. pozdrav svima

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo Nati !
Po mojoj računici ti si u 6. tjednu, ali koga briga, bitno da se broji  :Smile: )
Želim ti lijepu i dobru trudnoću  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

> Bubi i ja sam se sva ispuhala, osim trbuscica... Meni je transfer bio 7.3., a danas me nesto probolo i to bas jako, a trajalo je svega 2-3 sekunde...


Rominka, kad moraš vadit betu? Meni isto transfer bio 7.3. na vv, di si ti bila? vratili mi 2 četverostanična embrija! Držim nam fige za veeeelike bete  :Smile:

----------


## trantincica

sretno sviiiimaaa koji nesto cekaju!!!!
da bude uspjesno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Mala Emma

Cure evo i mene.Imala sam transfer u utorak i cekam betu 27.03.Transferirana su mi 2 cetverostanicna embrija.Nemam mira po cijeli dan,stalno nesto cistim,perem,vise sam nemirna nego kad nisam u postupku.Kako vi poslije transfera izdrzavate?Cak sam dan poslije transfera isla raditi(morala sam),nemogu dobiti bolovanje kad sam u postupku,jedino uzeti ferije koje mi je od danas....Sutra putujem u lijepu nasu(cca 10 sati voznje,ali necu ja voziti nego muz.Sta vi mislite jesam li ja zdrave pameti?jednostavno ne mogu mirovati nema sanse to me ubija...Pozdrav svim curama i sretno!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mala emma, ne razbijaj glavu previše, ako bude bit će..
Nema tu nekog pravila. To je i mene brinulo, na kraju ispada da su neke cure u postupcima skroz mirovale a baš onaj put kad nisu mirovale, ostale su trudne...
Tako da.. U svakom slučaju malo se poštedi, ne diži veliki teret i tako to..
Jedino nisam sigurna za tu višesatnu vožnju, ali ne razbijaj glavu.. 
Ja ti želim da nam objaviš veliku betu ovdje za kojih 10-ak dana..  :Smile: 
Sretno..

----------


## Mala Emma

Ne dizem nista tesko ali non stop nesto cackam po kuci,htjela sam ici avionom ali se muz boji( he he),a sta cu...nek se mrvice cvrsto drze sutra.
Hvala Bubi,takoder zelim tebi i svim curama veeeeeeelike bete.Samo polako bit ce to sve dooobro :Cool:

----------


## Rominka

mala emma ja sam drugi nakon transfera putovala autom 1000 km - 10 sati. mm je vozio, pomalo, stajali smo svakih dva sata, ponijela sam si jastuk za pod leđa i prošlo je ok. držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## drizl

ja danas imam transfer. planiram se odmarat preko vikenda a od ponedjeljka počinjem radit. i to prvi dan na novom poslu. dugo sam tražila posao i sad mi neplanirano uleti.
al ne želim si dopustiti da se nerviram, bit će kako bude. ipak mi je najvažnije da beta bude pozitivna

----------


## Mala Emma

eh dobro da nisam jedina,ponijet cu i ja jastuk,evo bas se spremam.Rominka jel ti to vadis betu 26.03.kao sto je u potpisu ili?

----------


## Mala Emma

drizl,to ti je obicno tako u  zivotu ili se zareda negativa ili pozitiva,a kod tebe je sad pozitiva,novi posao...takva ce ti sigurna sam biti i beta pozitivna,samo polako sve ce doci na svoje mijesto.Drzim fige.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure znam da nije tema, ali jel netko u trudnoći išao kod zubara?
Mislim, još je rano, ali ja se ponašam trudno dok beta ne pokaže suprotno, he he he...
Naime, pukao mi je zub napola i sad me strah otići do zubara.. Ne znam šta da radim.. Volim inekcije kod zubara kad mi bilo što radi, a sad nisam sigurna da li se smije ili ne... ?

----------


## kiarad

> Cure znam da nije tema, ali jel netko u trudnoći išao kod zubara?
> Mislim, još je rano, ali ja se ponašam trudno dok beta ne pokaže suprotno, he he he...
> Naime, pukao mi je zub napola i sad me strah otići do zubara.. Ne znam šta da radim.. Volim inekcije kod zubara kad mi bilo što radi, a sad nisam sigurna da li se smije ili ne... ?


odi kod zubara ali mu reci da si bila u postupku pa će on znati što će, ali mislim da to bas i nema veze, jer koliko žena je trudno i idu kod zubara a ne znaju da su trudne. bar ja tako mislim, što ne znači da je točno.

----------


## nati

*kiarad* znam da si imala ciste i bolove pa me zanima kad te je prestalo boljeti i koliko si UVZ napravila kod dr.L? Meni je rekao da moram mirovati radi cista a ne radi trudnoće,pa me zanima dali si ti mirovala i koliko dugo,ja sam trudna 6 tjedana.

----------


## Mala Emma

Bubimitka,ako ti je pukao zub trebala bi ga brusit i stavit krunu na njega,a za to ti je potrebno slikanje koje zraci i nije dobro ako si trudna i anestezija.Moj ti je savijet da ako te ne boli nista pricekas betu,pa poslije odes kod zubara,sigurna sam da i trudnicama rade zube samo ih posebno zastite prilikom snimanja jel je to zracenje opasno za plod.Imala sam problema sa zubima i pucanjem na pola pa eto znam neke stvari.Sretno.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala Ema  :Smile: 
Ništa ne boli, pričekat ću do vađenja bete..

----------


## Bubimitka81

I evo da prijavim da danas 8dpt ne osjećam apsolutno ništa..
Jučer malo osjetila jajnike i stomak onako kao kad dobijem, ali ništa posebno.. Bila sam malo aktivnija i malo sam osluškivala, inače tko zna da li bih išta primjetila...
Da me barem nešto probada, mislila bih da se nešto dogadja..  :Smile: 
A ovako sam nekako "tupa".. 
Uglavnom, bezveze pa eto da malo podijelim s vama  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Bubi znam tonu cura koje nisu imale nikakve simptome a ogromnu betu..nemoj da te to baci u bed.. Biti će sve ok.. :Heart:

----------


## kiarad

> *kiarad* znam da si imala ciste i bolove pa me zanima kad te je prestalo boljeti i koliko si UVZ napravila kod dr.L? Meni je rekao da moram mirovati radi cista a ne radi trudnoće,pa me zanima dali si ti mirovala i koliko dugo,ja sam trudna 6 tjedana.


Draga nati, mirovala sam 6 dana dok me nije prestalo boliti i onda sma isla na 2.ultrazvuk i rekao je ciste su tu, ali mene nije vise bolilo, mozda i od elevita koji sam pocela uzimat. sad idem u subotu opet na 3.ultrazvuk, meni je sada 9 tjedana. Dakle prestalo me boljet nakon 7 dana. Nije mi jasno zapravo zbog cega me bolilo....mozda od jajnika prije nego od cista. oni su bili izmuceni.pa su se valjda malo smirili.

----------


## M@tt

> I evo da prijavim da danas 8dpt ne osjećam apsolutno ništa..
> Jučer malo osjetila jajnike i stomak onako kao kad dobijem, ali ništa posebno.. Bila sam malo aktivnija i malo sam osluškivala, inače tko zna da li bih išta primjetila...
> Da me barem nešto probada, mislila bih da se nešto dogadja.. 
> A ovako sam nekako "tupa".. 
> Uglavnom, bezveze pa eto da malo podijelim s vama


Bubi ni moja draga ne osječa apsolutno ništa tak da ne znam kak če to sve skupa završiti. Evo danas još zadnji Brevactid i onda čekamo subotu pa kako bude. Ako ne uspije planiramo već u svibnju u još jedan polustimulirani...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i nas.  :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Bubi ni moja draga ne osječa apsolutno ništa tak da ne znam kak če to sve skupa završiti. Evo danas još zadnji Brevactid i onda čekamo subotu pa kako bude. Ako ne uspije planiramo već u svibnju u još jedan polustimulirani...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i nas.


Bas sam mislila na tebe....jos malo se morate strpiti. necete pisnut test? danas je 7dnt jel tako

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi ni moja draga ne osječa apsolutno ništa tak da ne znam kak če to sve skupa završiti. Evo danas još zadnji Brevactid i onda čekamo subotu pa kako bude. Ako ne uspije planiramo već u svibnju u još jedan polustimulirani...
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tebe i nas.


Možda je to i dobro jer se ne nadamo pa nas nešto iznenadi..  :Smile: 
Malo me strah jer nam je ovo prvi IVF, morala bih imati ludu sreću da odmah uspije..
Svakako je u planu sljedeći postupak, nema odustajanja  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Bas sam mislila na tebe....jos malo se morate strpiti. necete pisnut test? danas je 7dnt jel tako


Da 7dnt je, za sad ne misli draga pišat, a mislim da ni neće. Zadnji put smo paničarili s tim testovima i rekla je da više ne želi tak da... Čekamo subotu.
Sjetio sam se tebe i tvojih bolova i o tome da smo pričali da će na kraju biti to dobro što te boli. Sad bih ja htio da mi dragu barem malo boli nešt ali ona za sad nema apsolutno nikakve simptome. Grozan sam znam...  :Smile: 




> Možda je to i dobro jer se ne nadamo pa nas nešto iznenadi.. 
> Malo me strah jer nam je ovo prvi IVF, morala bih imati ludu sreću da odmah uspije..
> Svakako je u planu sljedeći postupak, nema odustajanja


A vidjet čemo kako će završit na kraju. Nadajmo se najboljem.

----------


## tikica78

m@tt rekla sam i Bubi pa ću i tebi , ima jako puno žena koje nemaju simptome..zašto bi je moralo boljeti? znam da je nekako lakše kad te boli i probada onda imaš nekako nade da se nešto događa, ali ne mora to ništa značiti.. a kakav joj je stomak? grudi?

----------


## Sonja29

> m@tt rekla sam i Bubi pa ću i tebi , ima jako puno žena koje nemaju simptome..zašto bi je moralo boljeti? znam da je nekako lakše kad te boli i probada onda imaš nekako nade da se nešto događa, ali ne mora to ništa značiti.. a kakav joj je stomak? grudi?


x a što se tiće stomaka i grudi kod mene bili čista nula,13-ti dnt sve splasnulo. Jednostavno tu nema pravila,jedini i sigurni pokazatelj T je pozitivna beta!Tikice drago mi je zbog vas i želim vam uspješan scenarij i urednu T. do kraja!
Sretno vam svima i nadam se pozitivnim betama!

----------


## M@tt

> m@tt rekla sam i Bubi pa ću i tebi , ima jako puno žena koje nemaju simptome..zašto bi je moralo boljeti? znam da je nekako lakše kad te boli i probada onda imaš nekako nade da se nešto događa, ali ne mora to ništa značiti.. a kakav joj je stomak? grudi?


Pa zato jer su cure rekle kad ih boli da je to dobar znak... Grudi normalne za sad, trbuh malo napuhnut, ništa prestrašno. Ali nikakva bol za sad zabilježena, ni najmanja tako da. Ma ko će ga znat, najbolje da se ne zamaramo sa time. Bit će kako mora bit. 

Ali hvala tikica.

----------


## frka

joj, kaj ste svi zapeli za te bolove?! mene je u prvom postupku rasturaloooooo - nisam mogla hodati od bolova, a nije bilo HS i beta je bila 0! u dobitnom postupku nije bilo bolova, samo jedan dan grčići negdje 5 minuta i na kraju beta koja je po tablicama bila veća od prosječne bete za trojke (knedla mi je bila u grlu do uzv-a)!

sretno!!!

----------


## Argente

prijavljujem 1dpt i ne osjećam ništa  :Smile: 

uz rizik da ispadnem psycho...izbjegavate li nakon transfera držati laptop na trbuhu, kao radi zračenja?

----------


## Inesz

mene nikad ništa nije boljelo, tek sad će  :Laughing:

----------


## M@tt

> joj, kaj ste svi zapeli za te bolove?! mene je u prvom postupku rasturaloooooo - nisam mogla hodati od bolova, a nije bilo HS i beta je bila 0! u dobitnom postupku nije bilo bolova, samo jedan dan grčići negdje 5 minuta i na kraju beta koja je po tablicama bila veća od prosječne bete za trojke (knedla mi je bila u grlu do uzv-a)!
> 
> sretno!!!


A onda dobro, znači pravilo je u biti da nema pravila... Ostaje nam strpit se.

----------


## tikica78

eto vidiš m@tt hrpa cura nije imala simtome..ja sam isto u dobitnom bila bez nekih bolova i čak mi je stomak splasnuo pred betu mislila sam da je gotovo..

Sonja hvala ti.. strah me jako jako.. strah me neuspjeha, a onda poslije i trudnoće, a opet tako je jako želim..

----------


## Mury

Evo i mene s dvije četverostanične mrvice u buši :Smile: . Sad čekanje do 04.04.2012.g. kada idem vaditi betu, a do tada vjerojatno padne i koji testić  :Smile:  
Sretno svima!

----------


## kiki30

mury,do neba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno!!!

----------


## BlaBla123

Da li se smiju piti cajevi kamilica/menta nakon transfera. Smije li se koristiti jekoderm? Mislim da se ne smije koristiti kantarion...

----------


## drizl

kad sam bila na transferu jajnici su mi bili ogromni i još sam uvijek ovulirala zbog stimulacije. primjetila sam i da je jučer bila ovulacija, ma imam je svaki dan. samo nešto me boli u predjelu trbuha, sad da li su to jajnici ili nešto drugo, nemogu razlučiti.
na utogestanima sam al od njih nikakvih simptoma, grudi normalne, ne bole, trbuh nije napuhnut  :Unsure:  tko zna šta se u meni dešava

a jedno pitanje: jeste imale odnose od transfera do vađenja bete?

----------


## Strašna

Koliko znam nije dobro imati odnose od transfera do bete... Nek me nestko ispravi ako griješim, tako je meni rečeno.

----------


## mare41

> Koliko znam nije dobro imati odnose od transfera do bete... Nek me nestko ispravi ako griješim, tako je meni rečeno.


U pravu si.

----------


## Mery13

citam vaše postove već duže vrijeme ali nikako da i sama napišem nešto, pa eto u svakom postu nađem dio mojih problema, danas mi je 11dnt, izvadila betu 0,4, svih ovih dana simptoma kao u prići, lagano probadanje kao pred mengu, lagano povišena temperatura 37-37,4, cicke napuhane, trbuh kao u prave trudnice u prvom tromjesjećju ali od svega toga ništa. ovaj put sam bila u prirodnom postupku bez ikakvih ljekova, vračen 6st, rekla biologica da je prekrasana i da bi to ovaj puta trebalo biti to. krećem ponovo u sljedećem ciklusu opet u prirodnom ciklusu dok jelte čekam ljekove. svim čekalicama bete sretnooooo!

----------


## aslan

> m@tt rekla sam i Bubi pa ću i tebi , ima jako puno žena koje nemaju simptome..zašto bi je moralo boljeti? znam da je nekako lakše kad te boli i probada onda imaš nekako nade da se nešto događa, ali ne mora to ništa značiti.. a kakav joj je stomak? grudi?


ja bih se isto slozila s tikicom78, ja sam u svim postupcima imala sve simptome osim u ovom koji je dobitni! apsolutno nista osim pozitivne bete! cak ni grudi nisu me uopce boljele pa cak ni kad sam ih toliko stipala da me bar malo zabole  :Smile:  evo tek sad u 6.tom mj trudnoce vidim mrvicu neke promjene na njima a dosad nista, a i temperatura mi je u svim prijasnjim postupcima bila visa za koji stupanj a ovaj put 36.8! nikakvo probadanje u trbuhu iako sam osluskivala ko manijak! ni na bolovanje nisam isla tako da sam radila punom parom jer sam kao zbog "nedostatka simptoma" otpisala i ovaj postupak, kad ono 14dnt pozitivan test i isti dan pozitivna beta, i evo nas sad smo pregurali pola trudnoce nakon sve agonije koju smo prosli sad smo toliko sretni da smo zaboravili sve one negativne bete, spontani pobacaj i biokemijske trudnoce jer kad osjetite da vas lupka jedna mala mrvica u busi tek onda shvatite da sve ovo sto prolazimo nije toliko strasno jer svi cemo jednog dana doci do svog cilja, netko par mjeseci kasnije netko ranije. ja i moja djevojcica se jako molimo za sve vas!

----------


## kiarad

> Da 7dnt je, za sad ne misli draga pišat, a mislim da ni neće. Zadnji put smo paničarili s tim testovima i rekla je da više ne želi tak da... Čekamo subotu.
> Sjetio sam se tebe i tvojih bolova i o tome da smo pričali da će na kraju biti to dobro što te boli. Sad bih ja htio da mi dragu barem malo boli nešt ali ona za sad nema apsolutno nikakve simptome. Grozan sam znam... 
> 
> 
> 
> A vidjet čemo kako će završit na kraju. Nadajmo se najboljem.


Matt, ali mene je tek od 9dnt pocelo boliti. i to su bile ciste tak da ja imple. nisam ni osjetila a dvije su bile mrvice. nema pravila. vjeruj mi bolje joj je da ju ne boli.

----------


## kiarad

> kad sam bila na transferu jajnici su mi bili ogromni i još sam uvijek ovulirala zbog stimulacije. primjetila sam i da je jučer bila ovulacija, ma imam je svaki dan. samo nešto me boli u predjelu trbuha, sad da li su to jajnici ili nešto drugo, nemogu razlučiti.
> na utogestanima sam al od njih nikakvih simptoma, grudi normalne, ne bole, trbuh nije napuhnut  tko zna šta se u meni dešava
> 
> a jedno pitanje: jeste imale odnose od transfera do vađenja bete?


nikako nije dobro imati odnose nakon transfera.

----------


## matahari

kraljica!!! :Laughing: 
*Mury*, sretno!




> mene nikad ništa nije boljelo, tek sad će

----------


## butterfly101

> Da 7dnt je, za sad ne misli draga pišat, a mislim da ni neće. Zadnji put smo paničarili s tim testovima i rekla je da više ne želi tak da... Čekamo subotu.
> Sjetio sam se tebe i tvojih bolova i o tome da smo pričali da će na kraju biti to dobro što te boli. Sad bih ja htio da mi dragu barem malo boli nešt ali ona za sad nema apsolutno nikakve simptome. Grozan sam znam... 
> 
> 
> 
> A vidjet čemo kako će završit na kraju. Nadajmo se najboljem.


hej, evo da se javim, i meni danas 7dt, nemam ama baš nikakve,apsolutno nikakve naznake da se događa bilo kakva promjena koja bi mi signalizirala da ću ovog puta uspjeti...ja mislila čekat do petka i napravit test...hm, možda odgodim za subotu pa skupa slavimno :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

aslan predivne si riječi napisala... suze mi idu.. i ja tako mislim da moramo svi prije ili kasnije uspjeti.. hvala ti  :Heart:

----------


## Mery13

Mury sretnooo!

----------


## Mury

Mery13 i kiki30, hvala cure!!!! kiki30, vidim da si i ti u akciji, pa SRETNO!!!!

----------


## mare41

> kraljica!!!
> 
> *Mury*, sretno!


ste vidle temu za čestitare za Inesz? :Smile: 
Mury, draga, držim fige!

----------


## Sonja29

mare baš sam danas razmišljala o njoj a nisam mogla do neta...prekrasno :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

mare41 i matahari, hvala i vama, i iskreno se nadam da ste i vi u nekakvoj akciji  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Mury, super! Nisam pratila kako ti je tekao postupak. Koliko js, koji dan si imala ET?

----------


## matahari

mi to rješavamo "po doma"...za sad!!!




> mare41 i matahari, hvala i vama, i iskreno se nadam da ste i vi u nekakvoj akciji

----------


## Mury

> Mury, super! Nisam pratila kako ti je tekao postupak. Koliko js, koji dan si imala ET?


snekica, klomifen + 9 menopura + 3 cetrotida = 3j.s. Dvije se oplodile, i to ne ICSI metodom, nego obično IVF metodom, budući se nalaz MM jako popravio, našli 67mil/ml plivača  :Shock: , a nekada bila OAT, sada samo astheno. Vratili mi drugi dan dvije četverostanične mrve...nekako sam optimistična ovaj put, i odlučila biti trudna svih 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Mury...sretno!!!!! Nek se obje mrve lijepo usidre u maminoj buši idućih 9 mjeseci  :Very Happy:

----------


## darmar

mury draga, sretno, neka tvoj optimizam ovaj put pobijedi :Smile: 
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨svima koji čekate bete, da vam ovo bude najljepše proljeće :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> mury draga, sretno, neka tvoj optimizam ovaj put pobijedi
> ¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨svima koji čekate bete, da vam ovo bude najljepše proljeće


Pridružujem se željama...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Čestitam novim trudnicama, čekalicama ~~~~
Meni je danas 10 dnt i počinju predmenstr. bolovi koji mi se ne sviđaju, neočekivana M ne treba stići za 2 dana...
Jedino drugačije od PMS-a su bolne bradavice.. Ali nekako imam loš predosjećaj...  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

> snekica, klomifen + 9 menopura + 3 cetrotida = 3j.s. Dvije se oplodile, i to ne ICSI metodom, nego obično IVF metodom, budući se nalaz MM jako popravio, našli 67mil/ml plivača , a nekada bila OAT, sada samo astheno. Vratili mi drugi dan dvije četverostanične mrve...nekako sam optimistična ovaj put, i odlučila biti trudna svih 9 mjeseci


 :Heart:   Bravo! Ovaj put ima da budeš trudna svih 9 mj, i da se ne buniš jer imaš mučnine do 12tj!  :Smile:  I točka!

----------


## M@tt

> Čestitam novim trudnicama, čekalicama ~~~~
> Meni je danas 10 dnt i počinju predmenstr. bolovi koji mi se ne sviđaju, neočekivana M ne treba stići za 2 dana...
> Jedino drugačije od PMS-a su bolne bradavice.. Ali nekako imam loš predosjećaj...


Bubi kod nas apsolutno nikakvog simptoma. Ni najmanjeg ovaj put.  :Sad:  Ne znam... Pa M ti ne može doć sada ako koristiš utriće...

----------


## Sonja29

> Bubi kod nas apsolutno nikakvog simptoma. Ni najmanjeg ovaj put.  Ne znam... Pa M ti ne može doć sada ako koristiš utriće...


M@tt ja sam svaki put preko utriča dobila krvarenje i to 2-3 dana prije bete.
bubi nadam se da to neće biti slučaj kod tebe

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt ja sam svaki put preko utriča dobila krvarenje i to 2-3 dana prije bete.
> bubi nadam se da to neće biti slučaj kod tebe


Ma daj?? Eto opet nešto novo znam...

----------


## kiarad

> Ma daj?? Eto opet nešto novo znam...


Matt, jos malo....

----------


## M@tt

> Matt, jos malo....


Ma da, ali ne znam, nemam baš dobar predosječaj.  :Sad:  Nadam se da me vara...

----------


## Mery13

svim čekalicama bete sretnooo!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ma da, ali ne znam, nemam baš dobar predosječaj.  Nadam se da me vara...


Još nije kasno  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> Još nije kasno


Kasno za šta? Da uspije? Nadam se dan nije... Vidjet čemo uskoro...

----------


## Bluebella

> Kasno za šta? Da uspije? Nadam se dan nije... Vidjet čemo uskoro...


jel draga radila test ili ste odlučili čekati betu?

----------


## M@tt

> jel draga radila test ili ste odlučili čekati betu?


Nije radila i mislim da ni neče... Čekamo subotu. Bit če 13 dnt onda. Ak će bit 0 onda ne moramo više ponavljat jel tako?

----------


## Bluebella

> Nije radila i mislim da ni neče... Čekamo subotu. Bit če 13 dnt onda. Ak će bit 0 onda ne moramo više ponavljat jel tako?


ako je 13 dnt beta=0 onda ne morate više ponavljati.
al svaka čast na strpljenju.... ja bi već 9dnt radila test  :Smile: 

sretno... pratim tvoje postove i stvarno se nadam da je ovaj dobitni  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> ako je 13 dnt beta=0 onda ne morate više ponavljati.
> al svaka čast na strpljenju.... ja bi već 9dnt radila test 
> 
> sretno... pratim tvoje postove i stvarno se nadam da je ovaj dobitni



Joj hvala ti....  :Smile: 

Ako sad ne uspije već smo se ja i draga dogovorili da pauziramo travanj i u svibnju opet u polustimulirani, naravno ako dr. L. odobri ali mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema.

----------


## Bluebella

> Joj hvala ti.... 
> 
> Ako sad ne uspije već smo se ja i draga dogovorili da pauziramo travanj i u svibnju opet u polustimulirani, naravno ako dr. L. odobri ali mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema.


ja svoj drugi pokušaj još čekam.... nikako novi zakon da dođe..... stalno nas za nos vuku.
razmišljala sam i o polustimuliranim postupcima, ali s obzirom na nalaz mog dragog sa jako lošom morfologijom šanse bi bile minimalne....

----------


## M@tt

> ja svoj drugi pokušaj još čekam.... nikako novi zakon da dođe..... stalno nas za nos vuku.
> razmišljala sam i o polustimuliranim postupcima, ali s obzirom na nalaz mog dragog sa jako lošom morfologijom šanse bi bile minimalne....


Vidim da ste vi bili u Sloveniji. Imate nešto zamrznutih ili ne? Pa možda ne bi bilo loše ubaciti neki polustimulirani dok čekaš  punu stimulaciju

----------


## Bluebella

> Vidim da ste vi bili u Sloveniji. Imate nešto zamrznutih ili ne? Pa možda ne bi bilo loše ubaciti neki polustimulirani dok čekaš  punu stimulaciju


ništa smrzlića nemam  :Sad: 
imala sam 10 j.s., 8 je bilo zrelo, 3 su se oplodile, 2 smo vratili a ona jedna nije doživjela peti dan da ide na smrzavanje.

sad mi se neda ubacivati polustimulirani, počela sam vaditi nalaze za Prag, tak da čekam lipanj pa ako se ovdje ništa ne promijeni po pitanju zakona idem tamo  :Smile: 

sretno tebi i dragoj i obavezno javi rezultat u subotu  :Smile: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## imak1

sretno, i ja sam čekalica bete,,,,,,

----------


## Mala Emma

Bubi,bas nekako imam dobar osijecaj za tebe,ma bit ce to sve super,nemoj mislit negativno.Meni je danas 8 dnt i nemam neke siptome,neznam vidit cemo kako bog da.Matt kak ti je zenica?Jel to ti i Bubi vadite betu u subotu ili petak da  znam posto cu biti na putovanju u petak cijeli dan pa necu moci na internet.Imak1 Sretno..
Ljuuuubim vas sve i bit ce sve dooobroooooooooooooo

----------


## M@tt

> Bubi,bas nekako imam dobar osijecaj za tebe,ma bit ce to sve super,nemoj mislit negativno.Meni je danas 8 dnt i nemam neke siptome,neznam vidit cemo kako bog da.Matt kak ti je zenica?Jel to ti i Bubi vadite betu u subotu ili petak da  znam posto cu biti na putovanju u petak cijeli dan pa necu moci na internet.Imak1 Sretno..
> Ljuuuubim vas sve i bit ce sve dooobroooooooooooooo


U subotu vadimo oba dva... Kad ti vadiš?

hvala na lijepim željama  :Smile:  Ženica je dobro, doma je, uživa lagano.

----------


## Mala Emma

Dobro onda taman cu biti kuci u subotu i mislit cu na vas,ja vadim u utorak ali sam dogovorila termin popodne jer ne mogu opet izostajat s posla pa ce rezultati biti u srijedu.Ja ti vecinu vremena pokusavam normalno funkcionirat i ponekad se pravim kao da i nisam bila na transferu da se ne opterecujem puno ako me razumijes....
uzivajte u dolasku proljeca........pozz

----------


## M@tt

> Dobro onda taman cu biti kuci u subotu i mislit cu na vas,ja vadim u utorak ali sam dogovorila termin popodne jer ne mogu opet izostajat s posla pa ce rezultati biti u srijedu.Ja ti vecinu vremena pokusavam normalno funkcionirat i ponekad se pravim kao da i nisam bila na transferu da se ne opterecujem puno ako me razumijes....
> uzivajte u dolasku proljeca........pozz


Ma mi ti imamo malo fizički zahtjevniji posao, pa je zbog tog draga doma. Imamo svoju firmu pa nam po tom pitanju malo lakše. Sretno i tebi....

----------


## kiarad

> Ma mi ti imamo malo fizički zahtjevniji posao, pa je zbog tog draga doma. Imamo svoju firmu pa nam po tom pitanju malo lakše. Sretno i tebi....


Matt, glavu gore. Samo polako. Drago mi je da vec razmisljate o novim postupcima, mozda glupo zvuci ali znas moje razloge. Drzimo vam svi fige.

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt da kod vas ne bude kao kod mene :Smile: Razočarana što nismo došli do blastocista odradili IVF što sam morala.Ubjedjena da nema ništa od toga nisam mirovala niti dana i već razradjivala plan za sljedeći postupak a 13-dnt + i 2 dana kasnije beta :Smile: 
kiarad kak si nam ti?
Šta nam je sa Elenom od bete je ne vidjam više na forumu?

----------


## kiarad

> M@tt da kod vas ne bude kao kod meneRazočarana što nismo došli do blastocista odradili IVF što sam morala.Ubjedjena da nema ništa od toga nisam mirovala niti dana i već razradjivala plan za sljedeći postupak a 13-dnt + i 2 dana kasnije beta
> kiarad kak si nam ti?
> Šta nam je sa Elenom od bete je ne vidjam više na forumu?


Hej Sonja, ja sam puno bolje. Mucnine su kao prestale iako me sada muci konstantna knedla u grlu ali to rijesim jednim normabelom navecer. imam osjecaj da cu prestat gutat. imam u subotu ultrazvuk pa nikak docekat. I ja sam prije par postova pitala di je Elena. ona je naime zasluzna jer me nagovorila na zadnji ivf i isto mi je cudno da se ne javlja, ali koliko se sjecam muz joj mrkne laptop svako malo. Nadam se da je dobro.

Elena javi se....

Sonja, kako si ti?

----------


## Sonja29

Još uvijek isto ali dok je mrvica dobro ne žalim se :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Baš je nekako sve lakše uz forum  :Smile: 
Ja mrzim te simptome koji mogu značiti i trudnoću i dolazak M!!!  Grrrrrr....

I nikako da si utuvim u glavu da će možda ipak biti sve ok. Zapravo me stid nadati se da uspije prvi IVF kad ima toliko cura ovdje koje su ih prošle bezbroj..
Mi ćemo isto u polustimulirani čim prije tj. kad dr. L. da zeleno svjetlo, ako ovo ne upali..
Sretno nam svima  :Smile:

----------


## drizl

I nikako da si utuvim u glavu da će možda ipak biti sve ok. Zapravo me stid nadati se da uspije prvi IVF kad ima toliko cura ovdje koje su ih prošle bezbroj..

Ja sam isto na čekanju bete i to s prvog IVF-a. Čitam koliko su cure prolazile IVF-a i sve me strah. Kod nas je sve ok i mi smo trebali na drugi AIH al zbog stimulacije razvilo se previše folikula pa smo odlučili ići na IVF. 

Držim svima fige  :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> I nikako da si utuvim u glavu da će možda ipak biti sve ok. Zapravo me stid nadati se da uspije prvi IVF kad ima toliko cura ovdje koje su ih prošle bezbroj..
> 
> Ja sam isto na čekanju bete i to s prvog IVF-a. Čitam koliko su cure prolazile IVF-a i sve me strah. Kod nas je sve ok i mi smo trebali na drugi AIH al zbog stimulacije razvilo se previše folikula pa smo odlučili ići na IVF. 
> 
> Držim svima fige


A kad vadiš betu? Da te stave na listu ako te nisu još. Ajd sretno...  :Smile:

----------


## thubbe

joj cure,
meni je za 3 dana drugi uzv, bila sam na prvom 20 dpt, vidila se gestacijska i zumanjcana, sad cekam ovaj za 3 dana da vidimo dali srce kuca pa nervozna sam ko pas...a takva nisam nikad, neznam jeli normalno bit nasekiran ovoliko??
sad sam u 7 tjednu, kad je bio prvi uzv bila sam na pocetku 5 tjedna pa se nije moglo cuti srce,me zanima kad ste vi neke cule prve otkucaje??

sretno svakoj koja krece i koja je krenula u postupak, sve najljepse cekalicama bete!!! da sve budete sretne do neba  :Smile:

----------


## chiara

Drage moje evo da vam javim bili smo na 1.UZV cuju se uredni otkucaji srca bebica je 7,2mm i danas sam 6+4....
Reko je dr da je sve super da uzivam i za 4 tjedna kontrola...sad sam napokon smirena i sretna...
Inace se super osjecam osim sto mi je muka po cijeli dan a ne mogu povratit...pa me to smeta jako ali nadam se da cemo i to izdrzati...

Svim cekalicama kojecega zelim svu srecu da i vi cujete ubrzo svoje srceko...

----------


## kiarad

> joj cure,
> meni je za 3 dana drugi uzv, bila sam na prvom 20 dpt, vidila se gestacijska i zumanjcana, sad cekam ovaj za 3 dana da vidimo dali srce kuca pa nervozna sam ko pas...a takva nisam nikad, neznam jeli normalno bit nasekiran ovoliko??
> sad sam u 7 tjednu, kad je bio prvi uzv bila sam na pocetku 5 tjedna pa se nije moglo cuti srce,me zanima kad ste vi neke cule prve otkucaje??
> 
> sretno svakoj koja krece i koja je krenula u postupak, sve najljepse cekalicama bete!!! da sve budete sretne do neba



draga thubbe, to je sve tako normalno. cuti ces srceko kako kuca tocno tako kako su te narucili na uzv, moras biti strpljiva, jer nakon tog uzv nema uzv tri tjedna. to je citava vjecnost. ali pozitiva i glava gore. normalno je da smo mi sada nabrijane hormonima i da se sekiras. ali biti ce sve ok.-

----------


## kiarad

> Drage moje evo da vam javim bili smo na 1.UZV cuju se uredni otkucaji srca bebica je 7,2mm i danas sam 6+4....
> Reko je dr da je sve super da uzivam i za 4 tjedna kontrola...sad sam napokon smirena i sretna...
> Inace se super osjecam osim sto mi je muka po cijeli dan a ne mogu povratit...pa me to smeta jako ali nadam se da cemo i to izdrzati...
> 
> Svim cekalicama kojecega zelim svu srecu da i vi cujete ubrzo svoje srceko...


chiara, tak je i meni bilo tocno u tom tvom tjednu, ali hvala Bogu proslo je nekako, sad pak jedem ko mutava. mozda da probas sa cajem od dumira smiriti mucnine. i pomazu mentol mobmoni bez secera. bademi...moras naci nesto sto ti pase, ja imam doma pol ducana, i od toga mi je samo jedna stvar pasala da mi malo pomogne.

----------


## butterfly101

> Nije radila i mislim da ni neče... Čekamo subotu. Bit če 13 dnt onda. Ak će bit 0 onda ne moramo više ponavljat jel tako?


mi isti dan imali transf. meni dr. rekao da vadim tek 29.03. 
hoćete li napravit koji testić ranije?

----------


## Mury

Što nam je sa čekalicama??? Evo, moj optimizam splasnuo (a je dugo trajao)  :Sad: ...već 3 dana osjećam lagane menstrualne bolove, i desni janik  :Sad: ...ne znam kako opet sve sipočetka, jer mi je psiha koma, tlak skače čim se sjetim da čekam betu, otkucaji srca ne padaju ispod 90 (kao da mi je konstantno trema, ustvari je mi trema od rezultata bete). Srce želi ići dalje, ne predavati se, ali psiha više ne može, potonula sam  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

mury,draga drži mi se...znam da je teško ali sigurna sam da ćeš uspjeti !!
šaljem ti veliki  :Love:  puno pozitivnih ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## Snekica

Mury, draga! Popij si nešto malo za smirenje, ova tvoja trema (tlak) nije dobra za trudnoću. Vidi makar sa docom šta bi mogla, mada sam čitala više puta da curama savjetuju normabele  :Unsure:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~da nas ipak iznenadiš, a prvenstveno sebe i TM!

----------


## lovekd

Mury, draga, ne brini...sve će biti ok...samo se probaj opustiti...čitaj nešto ili gledaj tv, da se malo opusiš! Sretno i drži se.... Vjerujem  u tebe...  :Smile:

----------


## drizl

ja se isto tako osjećam. sutra bi trebala vaditi betu al imam osjećaj da ni od ovog puta neće biti ništa.
nemam nikakve simptome, samo me živci pucaju, isto ko u pms-u 
 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mury

Hvala cure. Jučer sam maznula jedan normabel od 2 mg, nisam mogla izdržati pritisak, a i danas ću ako me bude ovako držalo. Mada je danas MM sa mnom (jučer je radio), pa me on malo smiruje  :Smile: .

----------


## Mala Emma

Ja vadim betu u utorak popodne pa ce rezultati biti tek u srijedu.Mene isto pere danas nekakva trema...neznam ako bude opet negativno sta cu,najradije bih se odmorila godinu dana.Dosta mi je izostanaka s posla,iscekivanja,odlazaka doktoru i placanja istoga.Ma sve znate i same.Kad smo kod normabela imam ih i ja od 2 mg.
Znaci nije neka opasnost popiti jedan malo da smirim zivce?Neznam sta da vam kazem dr.osim da se drzite i da ce jednom biti sve dobro.

----------


## Sonja29

Mury pokušaj se malo opustiti,ne možeš ništa promjeniti
mala emma sretno utorak

----------


## *DJ*

Mury, drizl i Mala Emma  :Love:   i ~~~~~~ za lijepe bete!!
Ja isto nemam baš nikakvih simptoma i nisam baš optimistčna   :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

cure, nemojte tako, evo vam jedan :smajlićkojivaslupapoguzi: ! :Cool:  Lako meni pričati, jel da?

----------


## The Margot

Cure, je li netko od vas ikad imao slijedeću neugodnu pojavu nakon transfera; meni se pojavila već 2. puta (oba duga protokola): strašni bolovi u koljenima (i to samo po noći), a ujutro nakon spavanja osjećaj da  ste se skvrčeni vozili 10 sati pa morate protegnuti noge, ali ne kao normalno, nego da ih tako morate istegnuti da vam se noge tresu i drhte. Jako mi je to čudno i nikad ništa o tome nisam našla... 
Bojim se da ti lijekovi koje uzimamo utječu na cirkulaciju (možda progesteron?).

----------


## Mury

The margot, mene uvijek pred M bole noge, ali nije tako kao što ti opisuješ, nego kao da su umorne, kao da sam pješačila 100 km...i ja to povezujem sa svojom lošom cirkulacijom i trombofilijom  :Sad:

----------


## Beti3

Mury, samo da ti napišem da držim fige na svim prstima.......

----------


## drizl

jutros sam napravila test i vidi se slaba crtica. morat ću ponovit za par dana.
odgađat ću vađenje bete jer se užasno bojim igle, lakše mi je pišnut test  :Smile:

----------


## lovekd

Bravo za drizl!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  Koji ti je danas dpt? Ja sam ti isto bila nestrpljiva, pa sam pišala 11, 13 i 14 dpt! Betu sam trebala vadit 16dpt, al sam ju naa kraju vadila 15dpt! A šta ćeš...ne znaju dr kako smo mi sve sigurno jaaako nestrpljive  :Laughing: 

Baš mi je drago zbog tebe!!!!  :Very Happy:  Kad ideš vadit betu?

----------


## *DJ*

> jutros sam napravila test i vidi se slaba crtica. morat ću ponovit za par dana.
> odgađat ću vađenje bete jer se užasno bojim igle, lakše mi je pišnut test


Bravo, super to je to.  :Klap: 
Ja još nisam pravila test, pričekat će još jedno dva dana.

----------


## mare41

drizl, sretno dalje! čekamo betu! mislim da si nam ti prva forumska betaplus trudnica, čestitke stižu kad javiš betu!

----------


## Mury

> jutros sam napravila test i vidi se slaba crtica. morat ću ponovit za par dana.
> odgađat ću vađenje bete jer se užasno bojim igle, lakše mi je pišnut test


Jeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  super vijest!!! Koji ti je DNT??? Koji dan su ti vraćeni embriji? Sretno dalje!!!

----------


## Sonja29

drizl sretno i vibram za betu!

----------


## drizl

hvala cure  :Smile: 
danas mi je 12 dpt. rekla mi je dr da komotno mogu vadit betu al ja ću radije pričekat, a do tad ću pišat
vraćene su 2 morule, 3 dan. navodno jako lijepe. a ne znam, ja se u to ništa ne razumijem pa su me morale objašnjavat šta su to morule i proces diobe. a kako sam sva pod stresom bila ništa nisam skužila

sad je mene strah da mi nije to možda ostatak od brevactida koji sam primila prije tjedan dana ili možda od štoperice. no, kako god, morat ću pričekat do srijede i ponovit test

----------


## mare41

drizl, brevactide izađe nakon 5-6 dana, aj čekamo da ponoviš test!

----------


## tikica78

drizl sretno !

----------


## drizl

ujutro test negativan  :Crying or Very sad: 
beskrajno sam tužna....

----------


## lovekd

> ujutro test negativan 
> beskrajno sam tužna....


A isti test si radila ili neki drugi? Mislim  da ti bi definitivno bilo najsigurnije da vadiš betu...jer ne vjerujem da bi jučer test bio pozitivan bez razloga! U svakom slučaju sretno!!!!!!!!!

----------


## drizl

isti je test bio
sutra sam naručena kod svoje MPO dr pa ću bit pametnija

----------


## lovekd

Sretno drizl! Držim fige da će bit sve ok! Javi šta bude... i samo misli pozitivno, bez obzira na sve, to ti puno znači!  :Heart:

----------


## Strašna

Jel mi može netko reć kako se odredjuje koji dan bude ET? Skuzila sam da nekad bude 2 dan, nekad 3, a nekad bome i peti. Logično je da kad se vraća 5 dan da su veće šanse, ili?

----------


## kiarad

> Jel mi može netko reć kako se odredjuje koji dan bude ET? Skuzila sam da nekad bude 2 dan, nekad 3, a nekad bome i peti. Logično je da kad se vraća 5 dan da su veće šanse, ili?


Strasna, bok. nekad vrate 2.dan, nekad 3 dan, nekad 5.dan. u nekim statistikama je bolje vratit 5 dan jer su onda dosegle neku visu razinu. ali to sve nema veze sa uspjesnosti. meni su vratili oba puta 3.dan, pa se eto zadrzalo zadnji postupak. razliciti su slucajevi.

----------


## Strašna

> Strasna, bok. nekad vrate 2.dan, nekad 3 dan, nekad 5.dan. u nekim statistikama je bolje vratit 5 dan jer su onda dosegle neku visu razinu. ali to sve nema veze sa uspjesnosti. meni su vratili oba puta 3.dan, pa se eto zadrzalo zadnji postupak. razliciti su slucajevi.


Tnx Kiarad...  :Smile:  Znam to da tako vraćaju, ali ne znam po kojem sistemu odrede kome kad vratiti. A i to ne možemo same birat. Evo ja bi u četvrtak trebala imat punkciju, a transfer mi je rekla u subotu...ako bude. Znači, 2 dan.

----------


## Sonja29

Strašna mislim da i oni to odredjuju po pračenju embrija i ako misle da bi atrofirali do 5 dana da vračaju ranije i da im daju veču šansu u maternici .To je samo moje mišljenje a što se tiće uspješnosti i implantacije vidjeli smo tu nema pravila!

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna mislim da i oni to odredjuju po pračenju embrija i ako misle da bi atrofirali do 5 dana da vračaju ranije i da im daju veču šansu u maternici .To je samo moje mišljenje a što se tiće uspješnosti i implantacije vidjeli smo tu nema pravila!


Khm...da...ali evo npr moj slučaj, već je najavila u subotu... a još ni nema embrija a kamoli da ga prate...
Ali vjerovatno ima neka caka... Hvala!

----------


## Kadauna

> Jel mi može netko reć kako se odredjuje koji dan bude ET? Skuzila sam da nekad bude 2 dan, nekad 3, a nekad bome i peti. Logično je da kad se vraća 5 dan da su veće šanse, ili?


uf, baš sam u subotu imala prilike vidjeti vrlo zanimljivo prezentaciju i naravno da ima veze kad se vraća embrij, ako se vrate 5. dan dvije dobre blastociste uspješnost je preko 50%, to s trodnevnim embrijma nije slučaj..... ne u tako visokom postotku. 

U normalnim državama s normalnim zakonom žene u IVF-u dobiju u prosjeku 10-12 jajnih stanica (dakle ima tu i onih s 6 i onih s 8 ali zato i onih s 15), uglavnom sve dobivene jajne stanice idu u oplodnju (kod nas maks 3 j.s.). 

Od tih dobivenih recimo 12 jajnih stanica njih 10-ak se uopće daju oploditi. Od tih deset samo njih recimo 2-4 će postići stadij krasnih blastocista 5. dan, ostatak tijekom razvoja jednostavno samo propadne.... 2 ti vrate a 2 zamrznu... 

Kod nas je druga situacija, u kojoj samo 3 j.s. mogu oploditi, rijetko će se liječnik+biolog usuditi ići na 5. dan i čekati stadij blastice jer je velika šansa da niti jedan embrij od te tri jajne stanice ne preživi taj peti dan.... 

Zato kod nas i je uspješnost manja negu u ostatku Europe, pa makar naši liječnici nas pokušavali uvjeriti u nešto drugo.

Zaboravila sam reći da je razlika izm. 2. i 3. dana vraćanja minorna jer embriji u 90 ili95% slučajeva prežive s 2. na 3. dan, ali je veliki skok i gubitak između 3. i 4. dana.... a opet mala razlika između 4. i 5. dana, tu opet preživi 90 ili 95%

----------


## santana

Meni uvijek vraćani peti dan,uspjelo peti put,ali na žalost završilo kiretažom.
Ne opeterećuj se trentno danima,sada je i bolje da ti vraćaju 2-3 dan baš zbog ovoga što ti je napisala Kadauna.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure puno!  :Smile:

----------


## Giselle

Kadauna je u pravu, no srecom ne potpuno  :Smile: 
Kod nas su se biolozi zadnji 2-3 god "uvjezbali" da prepoznaju kvalitetu gameta, i odabiru najbolje za oplodnju 3, i zamrzavanje, tako da je i kod nas uspjesnost postupka slicna kao i vani. U njemackoj i svicarskoj ne smiju izabirati embrije, to je jos gore nego kod nas, a i njihove stats su nize od ostatka eu. No uopce, ti % uspjesnosti se napuhavaju po svuda, ako uzmete znanstvenu publikaciju vidjet cete da su sanse od transfera 1 embrija 15%. Tako da price o 30-50% sanse u raznim klinikama su za njihove slikovite power point prezentacije. 

U svakom slucaju ono sto je jako vazno je visoka kumulativna stopa oplodnje, koja je nakon 5 pokusaja oko 50% i dodje do 84% ako se jos dobro sjecam, nakon mozda 10x.
Dakle, treba samo biti uporan! svega 1/3 ili 1/4 j.stanice moze postati beba kod najzdravijih zena. A sad blastocista ili 3.dan- ja sam ostala trudna (ne mogu vjerovati da jesam!!!!) od 3 embrija 3. dan (jedan 8st i 2 6st od odmrznute j.st.), a nakon 2 blastociste zadnji put- nulica  :Sad:  No, moram vam reci da sam tad putovala 900km dan nakon transfera, i nisam se nista pazila prva 3 dana, pa nekako mislim da se cure moje drage ipak pripazite u pocetku! Nakon tjedan dana sam vozila bicikl i isla na bazen na plivanje, al nekako mi je feeling da je sam transfer stresan za maternicu i bolje ga je odmirovati uz mamicu  :Smile: 

Sretno svima, uspjet cete, neka prije, neka kasnije, al biologija je na nasoj strani!!!

----------


## Giselle

Kadauna je u pravu, no srecom ne potpuno  :Smile: 
Kod nas su se biolozi zadnji 2-3 god "uvjezbali" da prepoznaju kvalitetu gameta, i odabiru najbolje za oplodnju 3, i zamrzavanje, tako da je i kod nas uspjesnost postupka slicna kao i vani. U njemackoj i svicarskoj ne smiju izabirati embrije, to je jos gore nego kod nas, a i njihove stats su nize od ostatka eu. No uopce, ti % uspjesnosti se napuhavaju po svuda, ako uzmete znanstvenu publikaciju vidjet cete da su sanse od transfera 1 embrija 15%. Tako da price o 30-50% sanse u raznim klinikama su za njihove slikovite power point prezentacije. 

U svakom slucaju ono sto je jako vazno je visoka kumulativna stopa oplodnje, koja je nakon 5 pokusaja oko 50% i dodje do 84% ako se jos dobro sjecam, nakon mozda 10x.
Dakle, treba samo biti uporan! svega 1/3 ili 1/4 j.stanice moze postati beba kod najzdravijih zena. A sad blastocista ili 3.dan- ja sam ostala trudna (ne mogu vjerovati da jesam!!!!) od 3 embrija 3. dan (jedan 8st i 2 6st od odmrznute j.st.), a nakon 2 blastociste zadnji put- nulica  :Sad:  No, moram vam reci da sam tad putovala 900km dan nakon transfera, i nisam se nista pazila prva 3 dana, pa nekako mislim da se cure moje drage ipak pripazite u pocetku! Kod zadnjeg uspjesnog postupka sam mirovala 3 dana, a kasnije nakon tjedan dana sam vozila bicikl i isla na bazen na plivanje, al nekako mi je feeling da je sam transfer stresan za maternicu i bolje ga je odmirovati uz mamicu  :Smile: 

Sretno svima, uspjet cete, neka prije, neka kasnije, al biologija je na nasoj strani!!!

----------


## drizl

> Sretno drizl! Držim fige da će bit sve ok! Javi šta bude... i samo misli pozitivno, bez obzira na sve, to ti puno znači!


bila je biokemijska  :Sad: 
sljedeći ciklus pauziramo da se jajnici odmore pa onda opet u postupak u V. mjesecu

----------


## lovekd

> bila je biokemijska 
> sljedeći ciklus pauziramo da se jajnici odmore pa onda opet u postupak u V. mjesecu


A joj...žao mi je ...  :Sad:   :Love: 

Al bar je bila trudnoća... želim ti puno uspjeha u V. mjesecu i da bude dobitan! Drži se!!!!

----------


## lovekd

Curke, imam pitanje...zanima me, jel vi pijete nešto tipa Elevit, Prenatal i sl.? Jel uz to potrebno još dodatno pit i folnu ili je to dovoljno? Ja pijem Elevit, pa me zanima jel bih trebala možda još i folnu? Molim Vaša iskustva. 

Hvala puno svima i sretno!!!!

----------


## Giselle

> Curke, imam pitanje...zanima me, jel vi pijete nešto tipa Elevit, Prenatal i sl.? Jel uz to potrebno još dodatno pit i folnu ili je to dovoljno? Ja pijem Elevit, pa me zanima jel bih trebala možda još i folnu? Molim Vaša iskustva. 
> 
> Hvala puno svima i sretno!!!!


dobro je uzimati antioxidanse, a s folnom nemoj pretjerivat, dosta je ima u prenatalu!

----------


## kiarad

> Curke, imam pitanje...zanima me, jel vi pijete nešto tipa Elevit, Prenatal i sl.? Jel uz to potrebno još dodatno pit i folnu ili je to dovoljno? Ja pijem Elevit, pa me zanima jel bih trebala možda još i folnu? Molim Vaša iskustva. 
> 
> Hvala puno svima i sretno!!!!


meni je isto doktor dao elevit i koliko kuzim to je dosta.

----------


## lovekd

Hvala cure na odg  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

ajme, ajme, počet ću gristi nokte od nestrpljenja čekajući test, ako se uspijem primiriti ću ga u nedj raditi, ako ne onda ranije mada mislima da će pokazati - ranije
što se tiće šta pijem, meni je dr dala heferol jer sam anemična inaće i folacin od jgl.kaže daq mi je to sve što trebam 1.tromj.pa ćemo ako ostanem trudna za 2mj vidjeti šta će mi trebati dalje.pitala sam ju da si kupim neki prenatal ali kaže da to ide kasnije, da je za planiranu trudnoću potrebno par tj.prije postupka piti folnu kiselinu i ništa više jer je ona bitna za razvoj neurološke cijevi a to je prvih 12tj razvoja bebe, i zdravo se hraniti

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Kadauna je u pravu, no srecom ne potpuno 
> Kod nas su se biolozi zadnji 2-3 god "uvjezbali" da prepoznaju kvalitetu gameta, i odabiru najbolje za oplodnju 3, i zamrzavanje, tako da je i kod nas uspjesnost postupka slicna kao i vani. U njemackoj i svicarskoj ne smiju izabirati embrije, to je jos gore nego kod nas, a i njihove stats su nize od ostatka eu. No uopce, ti % uspjesnosti se napuhavaju po svuda, ako uzmete znanstvenu publikaciju vidjet cete da su sanse od transfera 1 embrija 15%. Tako da price o 30-50% sanse u raznim klinikama su za njihove slikovite power point prezentacije. 
> 
> U svakom slucaju ono sto je jako vazno je visoka kumulativna stopa oplodnje, koja je nakon 5 pokusaja oko 50% i dodje do 84% ako se jos dobro sjecam, nakon mozda 10x.
> Dakle, treba samo biti uporan! svega 1/3 ili 1/4 j.stanice moze postati beba kod najzdravijih zena. A sad blastocista ili 3.dan- ja sam ostala trudna (ne mogu vjerovati da jesam!!!!) od 3 embrija 3. dan (jedan 8st i 2 6st od odmrznute j.st.), a nakon 2 blastociste zadnji put- nulica  No, moram vam reci da sam tad putovala 900km dan nakon transfera, i nisam se nista pazila prva 3 dana, pa nekako mislim da se cure moje drage ipak pripazite u pocetku! Kod zadnjeg uspjesnog postupka sam mirovala 3 dana, a kasnije nakon tjedan dana sam vozila bicikl i isla na bazen na plivanje, al nekako mi je feeling da je sam transfer stresan za maternicu i bolje ga je odmirovati uz mamicu 
> 
> Sretno svima, uspjet cete, neka prije, neka kasnije, al biologija je na nasoj strani!!!


Na koji način misliš da su se izvježbali za odabir? To su samo priče, eto jedino CITO neke mehanizme koje kao prepoznaju strukturu j.s. Prije par godina dr. Kniewald biolog je rekao na TV-u  kako se ne može izdvojiti dobra od lošije j.s. prije nego se oplodi. Mogu eventualno prepoznati koja je zrela ili nezrela. Evo meni u zadnjem postupku u Rijeci od 8 j.s. izabrali 3 od kojih je najbolja bila 6 st. embrij, jedna je bila 4 st. a jedna se nije ni oplodila po toj teoriji nisu baš odabrali one najbolje.

----------


## PetraP

Olivera potpuno te shvaćam ... Ja bih trebala vaditi betu za Uskrs ali kako tada ne rade naravno morat  ću u petak to će biti 11.dan nadam se uspjehu .

----------


## olivera

Petra i meni pada vađenje baš za uskrs ali tebi vjerovatno nakon 14 dana?nama u ri se beta vadi naokn 21 dan ali ja isto mislim vaditi na veliki petak ako ne dobijem m do tada

----------


## Giselle

> Na koji način misliš da su se izvježbali za odabir? To su samo priče, eto jedino CITO neke mehanizme koje kao prepoznaju strukturu j.s. Prije par godina dr. Kniewald biolog je rekao na TV-u  kako se ne može izdvojiti dobra od lošije j.s. prije nego se oplodi. Mogu eventualno prepoznati koja je zrela ili nezrela. Evo meni u zadnjem postupku u Rijeci od 8 j.s. izabrali 3 od kojih je najbolja bila 6 st. embrij, jedna je bila 4 st. a jedna se nije ni oplodila po toj teoriji nisu baš odabrali one najbolje.


http://www.cbra.org.br/pages/publica...20pag55-62.pdf

Evo Mimi pa si procitaj ovaj free text, ili odi na Pubmed pa napravi research, na osnovi abstracta mozes vidjet neke cinjenice. U znanosti (ja sam isto dr.sc. i radim u labosu) je par godina jako puno, pogotovo u biologiji i medicini, koje se razvijaju mahnitom brzinom i koriste vrlo napredne tehnologije. 

Nije 100% uspjeh, ali postoji trend i dobra korelacija (jednako kao i s kvalitetom embrija, meni 2 blastociste 0, a 6st i 8st embriji +), sto znaci da se malo trebamo strpit i doci cemo do kvalitetne stanice i embrija. Sretno i da ti cim prije upali!

----------


## kiki30

cure ja danas obavila transfer i čuvam dvije lijepe mrvice  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

kiki nek se mrvice čvrsto uhvate za mamicu!

----------


## Mury

kiki30, SRETNOOOOO!!!
Meni danad 11 DNT (dvodnevni embriji), već 3 dana povremeno jaki menstrualni bolovi, a sinoć su me u neka doba i probudili, te malo duže trajali. Ja inače kad dobijem nemam tako jake bolove, nikada u životu nisam popila tabletu kad dobijem M, ali sinoć me baš rasturalo  :Sad: . Mislim da ni blizu neću betu dočekati  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

Mury, ja ću samo dodati da trudnice znaju reći da su simptomi T isti ili slični kao kod PMS-a, sretno!!!!!!

----------


## Mury

Ja ću isto dodati da sam sada morala pišnut jedna clear blue, i odmah se pojavila crta, tanka, ali fino vidljiva  :Very Happy:  Sva se tresem!!! Samo te Bože molim da to ovaj put bude do kraja tj. 9 mjeseci!!!!

----------


## mare41

Mury, e rasplaka ti mene u ranu zoru!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!držim figeeeeee!!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> Ja ću isto dodati da sam sada morala pišnut jedna clear blue, i odmah se pojavila crta, tanka, ali fino vidljiva  Sva se tresem!!! Samo te Bože molim da to ovaj put bude do kraja tj. 9 mjeseci!!!!


Ajme draga bravooooooo!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## butterfly101

> Ja ću isto dodati da sam sada morala pišnut jedna clear blue, i odmah se pojavila crta, tanka, ali fino vidljiva  Sva se tresem!!! Samo te Bože molim da to ovaj put bude do kraja tj. 9 mjeseci!!!!



bravo *Mury*, lijepe vijesti za početak dana... držim fige da bude sve ok

----------


## frka

čestitke novim trudnicama, a osobito našoj Mury!!! Mury, vibram do besvijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## kiki30

mury,jeeeee !!! čestitam na crtici ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!!!

----------


## linalena

Mury draga  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  i naravno da ćeš donjeti bebu na svijet, puno puno pusa i zagrljaja

a vi komadi moji u 5 ujutro već budne, ups ima tu ii muških, al i za tebe M@tt vrijedi ono komad

----------


## linalena

hmm portal mi kasni 2 sata, krivo sam vas optužila  :Cool:

----------


## mare41

(lina, forum nije promijenio sat :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

dobro jutro svima, MURY .... ajme lijepih li vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

> hmm portal mi kasni 2 sata, krivo sam vas optužila


He he.  :Razz:

----------


## BigBlue

dobre vijesti za dobroj jutro  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam Mury!

eto, prebacujem se i ja na ovaj pdf; sve vas pomalo pratim, ali do transfera nisam htjela pisati (stvarno inače nisam praznovjerna, inače... :Cool: )

punkcija je bila 25.3. od 8 folikula 6 dobrih js
jedna je mrva odustala na 4-staničnom embriju, a jučer smo imali transfer 2 morule (jedna sjajna, jedna malo lošija).

i sad najteži dio.... čekanje..... ß nakon Uskrsa

----------


## M@tt

> dobre vijesti za dobroj jutro  čestitam Mury!
> 
> eto, prebacujem se i ja na ovaj pdf; sve vas pomalo pratim, ali do transfera nisam htjela pisati (stvarno inače nisam praznovjerna, inače...)
> 
> punkcija je bila 25.3. od 8 folikula 6 dobrih js
> jedna je mrva odustala na 4-staničnom embriju, a jučer smo imali transfer 2 morule (jedna sjajna, jedna malo lošija).
> 
> i sad najteži dio.... čekanje..... ß nakon Uskrsa


BigBlue sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mia Lilly

> Ja ću isto dodati da sam sada morala pišnut jedna clear blue, i odmah se pojavila crta, tanka, ali fino vidljiva  Sva se tresem!!! Samo te Bože molim da to ovaj put bude do kraja tj. 9 mjeseci!!!!


 :Klap:  Sretno!

----------


## vedre

Mury mislim na tebe i navijam za veeeeliku betu.~~~~~~~~~~~~__

----------


## Rominka

Mury bravooooooooo  :Wink:  
BB strpljen spasen, a onda ces presretna skakati kad vidis betu  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mury sretno i da bude ogromna beta  :Smile: 

Big blue sretno i tebi  :Smile:

----------


## tlukaci5

> Ja ću isto dodati da sam sada morala pišnut jedna clear blue, i odmah se pojavila crta, tanka, ali fino vidljiva  Sva se tresem!!! Samo te Bože molim da to ovaj put bude do kraja tj. 9 mjeseci!!!!


drago mi je zbog tebe mury, dao bog da sve bude u redu! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mury* ~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu i konacno ostvarenje tvojih snova

----------


## olivera

sretno za betu mury, big blue
ja sam jutros bila u dilemi otići kupiti testić ili ne, znam da je rano ali možda bi pokazao...na kraju nisam otišla, kako preživjeti do bete?tako sam nestrpljiva a tek 9dnt  :Cekam:

----------


## BigBlue

hvala curke & dečki na dobrim željama

jedina dobra stvar što neću znati ß prije Uskrsa je što ću si mirne duše priuštiti čašu šampanjca za uskrsni doručak (ekstravaganca kojoj se veselim cijelu godinu  :Grin: )

----------


## butterfly101

> sretno za betu mury, big blue
> ja sam jutros bila u dilemi otići kupiti testić ili ne, znam da je rano ali možda bi pokazao...na kraju nisam otišla, kako preživjeti do bete?tako sam nestrpljiva a tek 9dnt


ejla draga, ooo znam kako ti je !!!
znači sutra u jutro ćemo skakat od veselja, bit će blijeda crtica, al bitno da je ona tu.... držim fige!

----------


## nina32

Mury, jeeee, bit će sve okej ovaj put. MORA!

----------


## PetraP

Mene izludi ovo čekanje a tek 4.dan nakon transfera. Još sam na bolovanju prvi put u životu pa mi velika praznina što se vremena tiče.
Uz sve to još me muči što ništa ne osjećam za razliku od dana kad je bio transfer a tek ta noć bila je stravična.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Mury sretno i nadam se lijepoj beti!!!! :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

mury čestitam! kako super vijest! :Very Happy: 
big blue nek je sretno!

----------


## Mala Emma

Mury i Big Blue sretno!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mala Emma

Derekica gdje si,javi mi se na pp,ne mogu ti poslati poruku,nema mi tastatura slovo D kao Dakovo pa te ne mogu spremiti pod kontakte,oprostite na ovom postu

----------


## Mery13

Mury i Big Blue sretnooo u iščekivanju velike bete!

Ja danas bila na folikumetriji, prirodan ciklus, jedan od 15, sutra štoperica, 02.04. punkcija, nadam se najboljem!

----------


## Mury

Hvala svima na ljepim željama i podršci!!! Ne moram vam niti govoriti koliko me strah hoće li sve biti uredu do kraja, ali idemo dan po dan i nadamo se!!!

----------


## Beti3

Mury   , Mury   , Mury   ...to ja navijam...za veeeliku betu...i bebu, kasnojesenju bebu. :Heart:

----------


## drizl

Mury,Big Blue čestitam!
tako lijepe vijesti  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

Joj cure, ja sam si sa testom samo "natovarila" problem više. Jutros opet ponovila test, isti clear blue u očekivanju da će crtica biti tamnija od one jučer, kad on ista, imam još jednu jakoooooooo bljedu crticu, kao i onu jučer  :Sad:  ...i sad ludim!!!

----------


## Bab

mury draga, ne bi ti sad htjela davati niti lažne nade niti te ubiti u pojam... Ali meni je taj clearblue na betu od preko 7000 pokazao tak jadnu i tanku crticu da sam ja odmah rekla gotovo je. Ok, moja trudnoća nije dobro završila ali to nema veze s ovom pričom.

Probaj se skulirat i odi izvadi betu jer ćeš s tim testićima izludit. Mislim, to ti kaže ona koja je valjda 50 testića popišala...uh...nije to lako, znam.
Ali ja se iskreno nadam da ste ovaj put uspjeli jer previše si ružnog prošla. Mislim da sad zaslužuješ i koju pinkicu sreće.
Drž' se i šaljem sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ovog svijeta za lijepi ishod ove priče.

----------


## Mury

Hvala ti Bab, u pravu si, nije testovima za previše vjerovati. Ponašat ću se da je to, to i gotovo. Budući da imam još jedan taj clear blue test (obični), popišat ću ga vjer. u pon. i onda čekati betu do srijede, jer ništa ne mogu promijeniti, nadat je se najboljem. Čuj to, na betu 7000 bila slabašna crta, onda nije ni čudo da suk od mene ovako slabašne crtice, kao malo jače sjene.

----------


## lovekd

Mury, draga, ne brini... i kod mene bilo isto tako, a ponavljala sam ga 3 dana kasnije i bila uvjerena da će crtica bit tamnija, kad ono skoro pa ista..... a sutradan beta 590! Sretno i držim ti fige, i kako kaže Bab, nemoj se previše opterečivat testićima, beta je glavna!

Sretnooooooooo i neka bude uspješnooooooooo....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mury

*lovekd*, draga, hvala, u ovakvim trenucima dobro dođu dobra iskustva "iz prve ruke"  :Smile:

----------


## sweety

*Mury*, kad ti je bila zadnja štoperica?

I tebi i *BB* držim fige  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mury

> *Mury*, kad ti je bila zadnja štoperica?
> 
> I tebi i *BB* držim fige


Zadnja štoperica na dan punkcije 17.03. - brevactide 1500 IU - nadam se da je ona do sada ishlapila, bilo mi je i to na pameti, ali se nadam da je za 13 dana  (jučer) tj. 14 dana danas izašla iz tijela, uh!

----------


## olivera

i ja sam imala štopericu 17.03.ali punkciju 19.03., transfer 22.03.danas mali iscjedak stare krvi, mislim sa bi mi sutra test mogao pokazati + ako ne dobijem m

----------


## Mury

Tj.u mene je štoperica bila 15.03., a na dan punkcije smo svi dobili još po 1500 IU brevactida.
olivera sretno!!!

----------


## kiki30

Mury,nema više testića  :Smile:  ti si naša trudnica i beta će to dokazati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
olivera za veliki plusić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sweety

> Zadnja štoperica na dan punkcije 17.03. - brevactide 1500 IU - nadam se da je ona do sada ishlapila, bilo mi je i to na pameti, ali se nadam da je za 13 dana  (jučer) tj. 14 dana danas izašla iz tijela, uh!


 :Zaljubljen: 



> Mury,nema više testića  ti si naša trudnica i beta će to dokazati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> olivera za veliki plusić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Slažem se s *Kiki*  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Strašna

Ja sam danas obavila svoj transfer 2 četverostanična embrija. 16.4. je beta. Sve je prošlo ok, i ono što me najviše obradovalo, napokon sam uspjela napunit mjehur da dobijem slikicu, za razliku od prošlog puta )))

----------


## Mury

Gledam svoje testiće po cijeli dan, uspoređujem ih, i sad mi se čini da je današnja crtica čak i bljeđa od jučerašnje  :Sad: ...jel moguće da je još štoperice ostalo???

----------


## kiki30

a joj Mury,draga nemoj se tako mučit  :Sad:  znam da je teško,pusti te testiće-probaj se nečim zabavit,opustit,bit će sve ok.drži mi se
šaljem ti brdo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## olivera

nema plusa za mene  :No:

----------


## Mery13

Strašna sretno u iščekivanju bete!

Mury ma zaboravi te testove i molim te strpi se do srijede i vidjet ćes da će beta bit velika!!!!

----------


## darmar

Mury draga, ti si nama trudnica i TOČKA!!! 
BigBlue sretno¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨

----------


## matahari

sve znaš...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 




> Ja ću isto dodati da sam sada morala pišnut jedna clear blue, i odmah se pojavila crta, tanka, ali fino vidljiva  Sva se tresem!!! Samo te Bože molim da to ovaj put bude do kraja tj. 9 mjeseci!!!!

----------


## BigBlue

> nema plusa za mene


možda je još malo rano, ipak je 10. dan.... u ponedjeljak trk na ß... a do onda  :Love: 

@Mury- mislim da smo svi postigli konsenzus - trudnico!  :Razz: 

u svakom slučaju curke puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobar rezultat

----------


## olivera

dobila sam m, nema smisla ići vaditi betu nažalost

----------


## BigBlue

olivera  :Love:   :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Mury

olivera  :Love: , nema utješne riječi.
Hvala drage moje, ok, jutros nije bilo testa, i ja smatram da sam trudna  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

To te ja pitam!!! Trudnico naša!!!
olivera, žao mi je!!!

----------


## olivera

cure, kad sam prošli put dobila m umjesto bete sam prokrvarila i dobila normalnu m a ja imam jako, jako obilnu(često prve 2,3 noći pazim da na krevet ne procuri)bilo je isto tako a sad imam onaj mali dnevni uložak i taman da sam držala 1 cijelo vrijeme nebi ga napunila, tako je oskudno.ali svaki put kad odem na wc kad se obrišem papir bude krvav.to još nije ni sjena mojoj m ali je preobilno da bude t...muko moja

----------


## PetraP

Mury od srca čestitam !  Meni je danas 6.dan od transfera simptoma - 0. Kao da nigdje nisam ni bila. Pa da me hoće barem nešto dole žicnut da osjetim da se nešto događa , ali ne jedno velikooo ništa. Pih!

----------


## mare41

olivera, a jesi radila test?

----------


## kiki30

mury,tako je !!  :Smile: 
petra,kad je beta? a joj,meni tek 3dnt,tako mi dani sporo prolaze da je to strašno  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

olivera tebi je danas 10 dpt??
moguće da ti je implatacijsko krvarenje i ja sam ga imala,čak prestala sa utrićima,mislila gotovo je, al onda vidila da to nikako da krene obilno, pa sam mislila i da je to zbog utrića da nemože da krene,ali dva dana curkala,taman tako 9dpt i 10dpt i 11 dpt mi je test bio pozit.
vidi kako će bit sutra pa test napravi,ako nemožeš izdržat onda odmah se testiraj
držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## KLARA31

mury čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## anddu

Olivera, i meni bude jdenako tako kao tebi nakon neuspješnog postupka. Prvi, pa čak i drugi dan jako oskudno krvarenje, tragovi čak, ali crveni. Zbog utića, a i ja kao i ti imam inače obilno krvarenje prva tri dana. Šaljem jedan virtualni :Love: , a ako nisi stigurna otiđi sutra vaditi betu.

----------


## PetraP

Po pravilu bih trebala vaditi betu na uskršnji ponedjeljak ali tada se ne radi pa vjerovatno ću to napraviti u petak to bi mi bio 11.dan nakon transfera trebalo bi što pokazati

----------


## olivera

nisam radila test,nekako ne vjerujem da sam trudna, nemam nikakvih simptoma a prije par dana sam imala malo.krvarenje je i dalje prisutno ali jako oskudno, uglavnom curka samo kad odem na wc vidjet ide li šta, nada zadnja umire pa još nisam prestala sa utrićima.još uvijek samo tanka crta na ulošku ali svijetla krv tu i tamo pomiješana sa tamnom.taman dosta za igru živaca.betu bi trebala na uskršnju nedj radit ali je dr rekao da mogu i na petak prije nje

----------


## M@tt

Mury ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

olivera,pa probaj sutra napravit test,koji je sutra 11dnt?
mislim da bi onda već trebalo nešto i pokazati ako je,sretno!~~~~~~~~~
petra za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## rozalija

Mury  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za testiće i naravno da si trudna. Ti si zaista borac i zaslužila si sreću. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ moja Jelenčica i ja da bude prekrasna beta i školska trudnoća do kraja.

----------


## KLARA31

> nisam radila test,nekako ne vjerujem da sam trudna, nemam nikakvih simptoma a prije par dana sam imala malo.krvarenje je i dalje prisutno ali jako oskudno, uglavnom curka samo kad odem na wc vidjet ide li šta, nada zadnja umire pa još nisam prestala sa utrićima.još uvijek samo tanka crta na ulošku ali svijetla krv tu i tamo pomiješana sa tamnom.taman dosta za igru živaca.betu bi trebala na uskršnju nedj radit ali je dr rekao da mogu i na petak prije nje


olivera to baš šta si opisala izgleda kao implatac. krvarenje, još ima nade  :Smile: 
znam kakvo je to igranje živaca

----------


## PetraP

Pa da Olivera prebrzo si odustala. Nemoj još crno misliti ....

----------


## Mury

olivera, i ja bih rekla da je to imlantacijsko, kod mene je u obje trudnoće tako bili. Napravi ti testić, i sretno!!!

----------


## Mury

olivera, i ja bih rekla da je to imlantacijsko, kod mene je u obje trudnoće tako bilo. Napravi ti testić, i sretno!!!

----------


## Kadauna

uf, tek sad evo vidim što je to Giselle svašta napisala ovih dana, mnogo polu i čak potpuno netočnih informacija  :Sad: ( malo je sad za reagirati...... 

ali draga Giselle, od  :Heart:  ti čestitam na trudnoći......... i puno vibrica za uzv..


iako, ako sam dobro upratila, kod tebe i ne zna je li upalio sekundarni ICSI iz odmrznute tvoje jajne stanice ili je upravo uspjela ova jajna stanica koju su ti također aspirirali i oplodili u tom postupku, you'll never know  :Smile: ) no to i nema veze, nek si ti trudna  :Smile: 

Ali polagano s informacija i ne bih se stvarno htjela usporediti s buffaloes iz linka koji si prikačila, prvo jer sam ipak čovjek a ne buffalo a drugo stvarno bar ovaj članak fula smjer o kojem je govorila naša Mali Mimi. Što govori u tom članku točno o valjanom, uspješnom, kvalitetnom odabiru jajnih stanica??

Po meni su rezultati u HR vrlo upitni: 
- jer nema jedinstvenog registra, tako da stvarno svaka klinika možedavati rezultate kakve hoće, tko ih uopće provjerava? Pa mi ovdje imamo rezultate u Hrvatskoj na samo 3 jajne stanice kao ili čak bolje od liberalnih država u kojima je dozvoljena oplodnja svih jajnih stanica.. Can't be i nema ti to veze s napretkom u biologiji, ma i vani u inozemstvu je biologija napredovala pa im rezultati u protekle tri godine nisu eksplodirali kao kod nas u IVF-u... stoga..... blaženi oni koji vjeruju hrvatskim statistikama
- s druge strane, vidiš i po svom slučaju, tvoj je postupak trebao biti sekundarni ICSI no završio je i punkcijom svježe jajne stanice.... evo ti pokazatelj kako je sve kod nas u Hrvatskoj vrlo "zamagljeno".... ništa nije jasno. 

a to da se u Njemačkoj i Švicarskoj uopće ne mogu odabrati embriji..... to je ajmo reći polutočno, no što te zakone, upravo u Švicarskoj i Njemačkoj čini gorim od zakona Milinovićevog u Hrvatskoj?

i još me nešto zanima, odakle ti uzimaš podatke da je uspješnost od transfera 1 embrija 15%?

----------


## olivera

> Pa da Olivera prebrzo si odustala. Nemoj još crno misliti ....


ma ne, nisam odustala, samo se ne želim razočarati jer sam prokrvarila i nemam nikakvih simtoma, ali nakon današnjeg dana mogu samo reći da mi se krvarenje nije pojačalo, još je oskudno kao jučer.dok postoji tračak nade bit ću na utrićima jer ako ste u pravu i ovo je ugnježdenje nebi prežalila da si napravim štetu prekidanjem terapije.dr me upozorio da ne prekidam sve dok ne poteče ona prava m za koju možemo brojati da je 1.dan kao što radimo i za protokol.vidjet ćemo što mi donosi jutro...za sad kap po kap tu i tamo

----------


## Mury

Olivera, nemam ni ja nekakvih simptima, osim u čet. navečer eksra jake menstrualne bolove, i još koji put lagani menstr. bolovi, ali sad ni njih više nema, cice napuhane, ali ne bole....a moj test je jutros pokazao ljepu vidljivu crticu ( one sjene od crtica se pretvorile u pravu crtu)  :Very Happy: 
I još Olivera moja da ti nadodam da sam u prošlom postupku imala ama baš sve simptome trudnoće, a beta mi je bila debela nula. Eto, i ja sam jedna od mnogobrojnih da simptomi u jako ranoj trudnoći prije bete nemaju ama baš nikakve veze.
PS, i ja sam sinoć skroz loše spavala, bilo me strah što će jutros test reći...
Cure, sretno svima!!!

----------


## laky

> Olivera, nemam ni ja nekakvih simptima, osim u čet. navečer eksra jake menstrualne bolove, i još koji put lagani menstr. bolovi, ali sad ni njih više nema, cice napuhane, ali ne bole....a moj test je jutros pokazao ljepu vidljivu crticu ( one sjene od crtica se pretvorile u pravu crtu) 
> I još Olivera moja da ti nadodam da sam u prošlom postupku imala ama baš sve simptome trudnoće, a beta mi je bila debela nula. Eto, i ja sam jedna od mnogobrojnih da simptomi u jako ranoj trudnoći prije bete nemaju ama baš nikakve veze.
> PS, i ja sam sinoć skroz loše spavala, bilo me strah što će jutros test reći...
> Cure, sretno svima!!!


_Kao da sebe čitam prije 3,5 godine  i sad imam testove sve i gledam ih ponekad .i da normalno da si trudna !!!_

----------


## kiki30

mury,ma trudnice naša !!!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## butterfly101

*Mury* super draga.....čestitam, nemogu niti zamislit kakav je to osječaj

----------


## Mala Emma

olivera evo vibram ti da sve bude ok,drzi se ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## KLARA31

olivera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ni ja nisam imala simptome trudnoće nikakve do 8tt ili još i kasnije,a u 7tt sam prokrvarila baš kao stvari i eto mala je još u mom stomaku  :Smile: 
držim fige!!!

----------


## olivera

mury čestitam ti, evo ja idem u ljekarnu pa kud puklo, mada me strah rezultata
klara, ja sam prošle g bila trudna sa blizancima, pa sam u ovom tj.dobila m i jedna je mrvica otišla, druga ostala i krvarila sam do 15+5 kad sam izgubila i drugu bebu, razumiješ li moj strah?želim ti sretan porod, ti još sitno brojiš dok ćeš grliti svoju curicu

----------


## Mery13

Samo da javim da je folikul prsnuo prije punkcije, jako sam tužna ali šta je tu je idemo dalje.

Sretno svim čekalicama!!!

----------


## Strašna

Mery13 jako mi je žao... Nisma u toku, kakvu si stimulaciju ti imala? Ako si ju imala...

----------


## Mery13

> Mery13 jako mi je žao... Nisma u toku, kakvu si stimulaciju ti imala? Ako si ju imala...


Hvala ti na podršci, ja sam ti zadnja tri mjeseca u prirodnom postupku.

Iščekujem tvoju ß 16.04. sretnooooo, pusa!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Aaa sad vidim potpis...a bem mu miša...Mene je bilo strah da mi folikuli ne popucaju, ali dobivala sam Cetrotide. On valjda sprečava pucanje. Ali kod tebe je to druga prica.
Hvala ti.....  :Kiss:

----------


## PetraP

uh kako me tješe ove trudnice koje nisu imale nikakve simptome . To mi daje snage jer ni danas mi se ništa ne događa

----------


## KLARA31

olivera  :Love: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## olivera

> olivera 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala što misliš na mene, nije se ulovilo ovaj put nažalost

----------


## lovekd

Olivera...........  :Love:  žao mi je...al glavu gore i u nove pobjede.... drži se i sretno!

----------


## tikica78

olivera žao mi je.. budi hrabra , skupi  snage za dalje.. :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Cure samo da javim naša Mury ima betu 220.
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## weda

Curke koje čekate betu, interesira me da li ste kod kuće na mirovanju ili ipak laganini radite sve?
Mene ubija ovo izležavanje, danas mi je 6dnt i ja sam jučer krenula na posao(koji nije fizički zahtjevan);
ne dižem teško, malo pazim i tako to... ali nekako imam grižnju savjesti... :Undecided:

----------


## frka

weda http://forum.roda.hr/threads/52882-F...kon-ET-ili-FET

----------


## kiki30

weda,meni je isto danas 6dnt ,ja sam doma jer mi posao dosta stresan ali sve pomalo radim u laganini,ništa teško,skuham,malo prošetam i tako..
kad vadiš betu?

----------


## Mury

*rozalija*, draga, hvala što si javila moju betu, jer meni se na poslu neda logirati, izbacuje me. Tebi i slatkoj Jeleni veliki  :Kiss:

----------


## weda

Kiki 30, betu vadim 13.04. I ja sam mislila ostati doma do bete ali mi je to više stresno nego na poslu.
Draga, držim nam fige za prekrasnu betu...

----------


## kiki30

hvala weda,ma samo ti pomalo u laganini i sve će bit ok.
evo i tebi puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!

----------


## PetraP

Drage moje meni 8.dan pri kraju... kako se bliži dan D sve više mislim i mislim ...jeli se primilo...osluškivam svaku promjenu ali ništa. Za izluditi!

----------


## kiki30

petra i ja stalno osluškujem i ništa, :Sad:  jučer sam imala neke grčiće,pritisak -danas sve tiho,kao da i nisam bila na transferu..

----------


## PetraP

Ajme kiki30 ja se sama sebi divim kako ostajem normalna u svemu ovome. Jedan tren sam tako ushićena kao da sam 100% sigurna tu je , a drugi tren sama sebe tješim ajde i ako se ne primi bit će drugi put itd... Kad ti čekaš betu? Mislim da ću ja već u petak to bi mi bio 10. dan jer ne mogu čekati sve tamo do utorka.

----------


## kiki30

a tako i ja,do jučer sam bila sigurna da je to to a sad obrnuto,stvarno za izluditi  :Undecided: 
a meni će u ponedjeljak bit 11dnt pa sam onda mislila napravit test,inače nisam za te testiće,ne sjećam se kad sam zadnji put radila ali do bete mi je predugo čekati.

----------


## PetraP

E ja stvarno mrzim testove uglavnom zato što mi još nikad nije pokazao +. Možda budem imala više sreće s vađenjem bete

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure opustite se i probajte misliti samo pozitivno.
Držim fige svima  :Smile:

----------


## Mury

Cure moje, samo da vam kažem da je i kod mene raspoloženje bilo katastrofa, nisam imala nikakvih "simptoma trudnoće" osim osjećaja povremenog kao da ću procuriti, a taj osjećaj me još uvijk prati, i naravno da sam i dalje u strahu hoće li se beta duplati, hoću li ugledati srčeko...jer nekako mi mala beta za 16dpt, ali...vidit ćemo sutra, ipak se nadam i molim Boga da sam došla na red, i da nam Uskrsli Isus donese najljepši poklon  :Smile: 
Držite se  :Kiss:

----------


## kiki30

a mene to raspoloženje i dalje drži  :Sad:  baš sam sva neka tužna i mislim da ništa ni ovaj put..
Mury,za duplanje bete,za srčeko i urednu trudnoćuˇ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~do neba!!!

----------


## Mury

*kiki30*, vjeruj, nije ni moje raspoloženje baš nešto, bila sam se malo digla u ponedjeljak nakon poz. testa, ali sada me opet i opet strah što će dalje biti sa betom, uh ....ali mi tu ništa ne možem učini, osim nadati se i držati koliko možemo

----------


## PetraP

I eto jutros me pobijedila moja znatiželja te probam neki testić kad ono  samo jedna crtica naravno kontrolna. Danas mi je deveti dan . Mislila sam sutra vaditi betu jer sam bila pozitivna i mislila da će mi ovaj Uskrs biti najljepši praznik u životu ali sam se predomislila. Živjet ću još malo s nadom barem do utorka.

----------


## kiki30

mury,a znam nada umire zadnja..tako nadamo se da će doći na naše vrijeme  :Smile: 
petra,ma još je možda rano za test,koji dan su ti vraćeni embriji?

----------


## butterfly101

*mury* šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje, vjerujem da je svako vađenje bete strepnja hoće li se pravilno duplati,samo pozitivno naprijed i bit će sve u redu!!!

*kiki* znam da što si bliže testu sve je gore, meni od 8dnt nikako da dani prođu,tražim simptome ali nikad ih nema,ili ako i jesu to nije bila trudnoća...sretno draga i vjerujem u ove dvije mrve...

*petrap* ipak mislim da je 9dnt malo rano, ponovi za dva dana,vidim da se curama već 11dnt pojavi blijeda crta...sretno

----------


## Mury

> I eto jutros me pobijedila moja znatiželja te probam neki testić kad ono  samo jedna crtica naravno kontrolna. Danas mi je deveti dan . Mislila sam sutra vaditi betu jer sam bila pozitivna i mislila da će mi ovaj Uskrs biti najljepši praznik u životu ali sam se predomislila. Živjet ću još malo s nadom barem do utorka.


*PetraP*, meni je 11dnt bila jedva vidljva crta, kao sjena. Radilo se o običnom clear blue testu. 
 12 dnt, ista crta, sjena jedva vidljiva, uopće se nije podebljala, ali tek 14 dnt bolje vidljiva crta, mada i dalje daleko slabija od kontrolne. 16 dnt beta 220...sutra čekam duplanje!!!

----------


## PetraP

vraćene su mi 2x blastociste 5.dan . Dr. je skroz bio zadovoljan i rekao da su odlične . Zato sam i bila toliko sigurna da će uspjeti. I ja se nadam da je rano za pokazati a i još se jer je neki bezvezni test.

----------


## Mery13

Mury za duplanje bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:

----------


## nati

cure koje ste bile kod dr.L zanima me u kojem tt vam je ukinuo estrofem i utrogestan i do kojeg tjedna ste išle kod njega na UVZ?
svim čekalicama beta šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da bete budu troznamenkaste!

----------


## tikica78

nati mislim da ćeš ga prestati piti u 12 tjednu, meni je u 8.tt smanjio dozu na jedan dnevno i onda je rekao da ćemo postepeno prestati piti , ali nisam dočekala..

----------


## nati

tikica hvala ti na tako brzom odgovoru..sad vidim u potpisu da čekaš svibanj što nije bio travanj za novi postupak kod tebe?
bojim se svih tih lijekova ..urin mi je katastrofa vratila mi se e.colli pa sam dobila antibiotik, a navečer me još uvijek boli trbuh iako je rekao da bi ciste trebale nestati u 8 ili 9tt, a ja sam 8+4tt

----------


## tikica78

ja nisam imala ciste pa ti ne znam pomoći vezano za to.. je kod mene u srcu je bio travanj, ali dr.L je rekao da mi mora proći dva ciklusa i tek onda, evo ovih dana čekam drugi ciklus i onda se nadam da će dani letjeti..mislim da ti estrofem ne škodi , samo slijedi upute dr. znaš ove naše trudnoće nisu kao prirodne .. biti će sve dobro samo hrabro dalje

----------


## tlukaci5

> tikica hvala ti na tako brzom odgovoru..sad vidim u potpisu da čekaš svibanj što nije bio travanj za novi postupak kod tebe?
> bojim se svih tih lijekova ..urin mi je katastrofa vratila mi se e.colli pa sam dobila antibiotik, a navečer me još uvijek boli trbuh iako je rekao da bi ciste trebale nestati u 8 ili 9tt, a ja sam 8+4tt


nati ja sam u sličnoj situaciji kao ti, sad sam 10tjedana i isto pijem već drugu turu antibiotika jer mi se također vratila e coli nakon što je godinu dana nisam imala :Evil or Very Mad: , i imam svakakve bolove u jajnicima očito ciste,isto me strah zbog tolikih lijekova, ja još uvijek pijem 3*2 utrogestana, ali sad sam u srijedu na kontroli pa ću vidjeti dokad s tim ..

----------


## tikica78

e cure imam jedno pitanje.. možda netko zna? zašto neke cure piju utrogestan a neke stavljaju dolje?
da li je isti učinak?
jer ja u novom postupku ne bi stavljala dolje ..pa me zanima.. :Confused:

----------


## kiki30

e ja sam to pitala dr. na transferu,da li ja mogu piti-a on mi kaže da ne,nego da stvaljam jer da ima malo bolji učinak!

----------


## kiki30

a ja danas brojim 8 dnt,jučer me trbuh dosta bolio,kao da ću svaki čas procurit,danas ništa..samo na momente tu i tamo osjetim jajnike.
drugo ravno nuli  :Smile:  a strpit se još 2-3 dana pa će past jedan testić  :Smile:

----------


## strategija

Tikice utrogestan možeš uzimati i oralno i vaginalno a navodno je bolji učinak ako se uzima vaginalno i manje su nuspojave.

 :Kiss:  i ~~~ svima!

----------


## tikica78

kiki sretno onda , taman poslije Uskrsa se znači veselimo tvom plusiću!

ja ne znam jako me strah stavljati ih dolje iako ovaj moj slučaj je 1: 10000000000000000000000000000000000000
tak da male su šanse da mi se to opet dogodi.. a gle mene nisam još ni trudna a već imam grozne strahove..

----------


## tikica78

strategija i ja mislim da mi je netko  od dr.rekao da su nuspojave jedini razlog.. ali ne sjećam se sa sigurnošću.. ali pitat ću ja još jednom kad dođem u tu fazu..
hvala ti na odgovoru!
kako si mi ti?
jel ideš u novi postupak?

----------


## strategija

Ja sam kratko uzimala utrogestan oralno i imala vrtoglavice i stalno mi se spavalo pa sam prešla na vaginalno i nuspojave prestale. Ja sam ti u iščekivanju 5mj (kao i ti :Smile: ) kad sam tek naručena kod doktorice na dogovor za dalje. Nastojim što manje razmišljati o svemu ali i aktivno se trudim s mužićem nešto napraviti, hehe.

----------


## tikica78

haha.. ma da i meni je dr. rekao ni slučajno sad nešto paziti , raditi na bebi intenzivno ali ja se uzdam u to.. come on..
znači skupa smo u svibnju u novim pobjedama! :Very Happy:

----------


## strategija

Nažalost u Petrovoj se dugo čeka na postupak pa si mislim da ću ja tek na jesen/zimu u novi postupak. A do tad se nadati opet čudu. Tješi me ako mi je jednom uspjelo zašto nebi još jednom  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

ma naravno da hoće.. ja sam isto uvjerena da ću uspjeti jedino što me panično strah trudnoće, mislim da ću se zalijepiti za krevet ovaj put..

----------


## Sonja29

ja sam u ovom zadnjem dobitnom pila utriče i nisam imala nikakve nus pojave. dr. mi odmah poslije punkcije rekao da biram.ranije sam uvijek koristila vaginalno i pola iscuri na uložak.
petra meni je tek 13 dnt bila jedva vidljiva druga crtica na testu.

----------


## PetraP

Danas 10 dan. Od simptoma i dalje 0. Negdje oko podne uhvatila me neka drhtavica kao da mi je netko snagu oduzeo . Legla na kauč pola sata i sve Ok. Tješim se da je to neki znak a onda opet se mislim možda jer sam bila gladna. Išla sam po uputnicu za betu da je vadim u utorak a do tada kao na iglicama.

----------


## nina32

PetraP ,mene je osjećaj hladnoće proganjao u ovom postupku, a sad sam 8 +5 - tako da vibram od srca da je to to!

----------


## butterfly101

*petrap* držim fige za betu, neka te lijepo iznenadi sa velikom brojkom

----------


## Mery13

PetraP za prekrasnu betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

PetraP za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## PetraP

Drage moje danas ne mogu vaditi betu jer naravno ne rade ali sam zato napravila jedan kućni testić i pogodite............... prvi put u mom životu vidim i drugu cricu  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  . Malo je blijeđa ali tu je..... Sretan vam Uskrs jer meni je vjerujte najsretniji do sada. Iskreno još sam oduzeta i ne mogu da vjerujem . Nadam se da je to to.

----------


## kiki30

petra bravo za plusić!!  :Very Happy: 
i ja isto radila test a meni samo jedan minus  :Sad:  danas mi je 10dnt-a već se pomirila da nije ništa,sad idem do mojih na ručak i sutra na put,tako da svim čekalicama koječega šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  SRETAN USKRS!!

----------


## Sonja29

petra  :Very Happy: 
kiki imaš ti još do bete a i za test je još rano tak da ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sretan Uskrs svim suborcima/kama koji/e ga slave!

----------


## Mery13

Petra to su stvarno lijepe vjesti :Very Happy: 

Kiki nema gubljenja nade, pričekaj još pa beta ti je tek za 8dana tako da još uvjek nada tu.....za tvoju veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Sretno svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Petrap kakav lijepi obrat, neka baš mi je drago, to je bio 1.pokušaj?

----------


## eva133

> petra bravo za plusić!! 
> i ja isto radila test a meni samo jedan minus  danas mi je 10dnt-a već se pomirila da nije ništa,sad idem do mojih na ručak i sutra na put,tako da svim čekalicama koječega šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  SRETAN USKRS!!


Kiki možda je još rano. Napravi opet za koji dan.
Sretan Uskrs.

----------


## tikki

Petra  :Very Happy:  za plusić!!!!

Kiki ja se nadam da je samo maloprerano bilo za testić ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

SRETAN USKRS svima!

----------


## kiki30

a probat ću opet sutra i prekosutra  :Smile:  neki dan me trbuh bolio,pa stao ,pa opet danas ujutro i to dosta i sad opet stalo ,baš sam više sva zbunjena  :Rolling Eyes:  nego sad sam bila u gostima pa nisam stavila utrogestan nego popila i sad mi se već jedno sat vremena užasno vrti!
jel moguće da je to od utrića,neka nuspojava-do sad ih nikad nisam pila

----------


## amyx

normalno je da ti se vrti od utrogestana

----------


## PetraP

Hvala svim curama! Eto ovo mi je prvi pokušaj i izgleda da je dobitan. Barem se nadam jer strah postoji. Tako da sam presretna ali najsretnija ću biti kad vidim jednu lijepu betu u utorak.

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene...danas 9 dan nakon dvodnevnog četverostaničnog embrija, test negativan.. Znam da je rano, al bojim se da ni od ovog puta ništa.  :Sad:

----------


## Sonja29

Strašna ti i tvoji testovi tak rano.....
kiki dešava se to kad popiješ utriče,proći će
tlukaci ja sam koristila utriče do 14 tt

----------


## kiarad

Bok cure, malo me me nije bilo pa vam zelim svima Sretan Uskrs i cekalicama puno srece.
Tikica, nista se nemoj bojati. Da znas samo na kakvim mjestima sam ovih dana stavljala utrice i koliko sam puta ruke prala...uh.Tisucu puta si mi prosla kroz misli. 
Danas je 12 tjedan. Ne znam dal da se sad prestanem birnuti ili sto ali pun mi je kufer utrica i estrofema.

----------


## Mery13

:Smile: 


> Bok cure, malo me me nije bilo pa vam zelim svima Sretan Uskrs i cekalicama puno srece.
> Tikica, nista se nemoj bojati. Da znas samo na kakvim mjestima sam ovih dana stavljala utrice i koliko sam puta ruke prala...uh.Tisucu puta si mi prosla kroz misli. 
> Danas je 12 tjedan. Ne znam dal da se sad prestanem birnuti ili sto ali pun mi je kufer utrica i estrofema.


Kiarad draga znam da ti je dosta tih utrića i estrofema ali to sve nije ništa u usporedbi da u tvojoj bušici predivno :Heart: koje je tu zbog tebe, zbog tvoje velike želje za majčinstvom...prestani brinuti ti si naša prekrasna trudnica...veliki osmjeh na lice i sretno :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Kiarad draga znam da ti je dosta tih utrića i estrofema ali to sve nije ništa u usporedbi da u tvojoj bušici predivnokoje je tu zbog tebe, zbog tvoje velike želje za majčinstvom...prestani brinuti ti si naša prekrasna trudnica...veliki osmjeh na lice i sretno


dobro je kad me netko podsjeti svako malo...sve si dobro rekla. hvala

----------


## butterfly101

*PetraP*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!

----------


## Mury

kiki30, ja mislim da ti je rano za test! A taj osjećaj da ćeš dobiti, sad ga ima, sad ga nema... sam i ja imala, a zadnja 2-3 dana se sve umirilo, osim (.) (.), koje psotaju bolne...ja se nadam da ćeš ti nama objaviti veliku betu!!!

----------


## eva133

> Evo i mene...danas 9 dan nakon dvodnevnog četverostaničnog embrija, test negativan.. Znam da je rano, al bojim se da ni od ovog puta ništa.


Strašna rano je još. Ti si se povela za tim da sam ja radila test 9dpt, ali zaboravljaš da su se meni uhvatila sva 3 na početku, tako da je zbog toga i bio pozitivan 9dpt.
Strpi se još malo.

----------


## tikica78

da vam samo mahnem svima.. jel danas nitko nije vadio betu?

----------


## zrinkič

mislim da bi Petra trebala!!! ja ćem za tjedan dana!!

----------


## PetraP

jučer sam je vadila i to je bio 14 dan nakon transfera a gospođa beta je 625. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vauuu koja beta Petrap, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## zrinkič

Bravo Petrap!!!!

----------


## Hoću bebu

Čestitammmmmmmmm :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## zrinkič

Jel ima još tko.....il sam ja sad na redu prva???

----------


## tikica78

čestitam Petra! :Very Happy:  nešto malo cura ima u postupku ?

----------


## kinki

Evo ja čekam.  Danas mi je 5. dan od ET.   Nikakvih probadanja nije bilo, a u prošlom dobitnom sam imala jako probadanja par dana nakon transfera :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

kinki..ma nemoj još biti tužna.. znam da znaš sve točno kako treba izgledati i kako ti tijelo reagira ali možda je ovaj put sve drugačije..
i mene to čeka pa razumijem tvoj strah i tugu..

----------


## Bab

draga kinki...dobro ti tikica kaže...
ja sam do sada prošla 4 biokemijske i jedan spontani i svaki put mi je bilo drugačije...s tim da sad kad sam najdalje dogurala nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih bockanja i slično.
Čak sam i u bolnici završila na 2 tjedna zbog grozne hiperstimulacije a da ju ja nisam ni osjetila. Svi se čudom čudili kak me niš ne boli i kak uopće hodat mogu...

tako da samo hrabro naprijed...možda te baš sad bebica iznenadi  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Kinki, ne brini previše! Sretno!
Evo me konačno na ovoj temi! Od danas imam na životnom čuvanju 2 mrvice, koje će izrasti u pišulinca i pišulinku! 
3dpo, 1x8-st, 1x6-st, beta 30.4.12

----------


## Sonja29

Snekice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ti se želja ostvari

----------


## matahari

sretno draga!





> Kinki, ne brini previše! Sretno!
> Evo me konačno na ovoj temi! Od danas imam na životnom čuvanju 2 mrvice, koje će izrasti u pišulinca i pišulinku! 
> 3dpo, 1x8-st, 1x6-st, beta 30.4.12

----------


## zrinkič

Snekica....držim fige!!!

----------


## Snekica

Hvala! Sad opet čitam ovaj moj raniji post i baš se osjeti kako sam realna, zar ne?!  :Grin:

----------


## kinki

Hvala vam svima :Smile:    Joj nadam se da se moji Raja Vlaja i Gaja još drže doli....

----------


## zrinkič

Raja Vlaja i Gaja....baš sam se nasmijala!!! btw...moji se zovu Tornadosi!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## butterfly101

*sneki* ma realnija ne možeš biti. 

prijavljujem jednu blasticu,malo ljenjkavu ,al je tu! Cura je!!!

----------


## Mery13

Butterfly101 sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Very Happy: Za moju prijateljicu Aniiiiii kojoj je danas vračen osmostanični.....za njezinu najljepšu betu :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Snekica

Za sve Rodice i njihove prijateljice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Petrap molim te koji se test urina radila baš me zanima?

----------


## mala bu

evo ja se i ovdje prijavljujem- danas mi je bio et 5 dpo 2 bc....

----------


## NADA II

pozdrav cure, ja nova...
da li je netko imao jače grčeve 3dnt (7 stanični zametak) i od tada lagane pms-grčeve nadalje... danas mi je 8dnt, a da je rezultat bio + ?
do sada se nisu pokazali kao dobar znak barem ne tako rano...još se tješim ali mislim da ću uskoro procuriti...

svima koje čekaju želim dobre vijesti!!!!

----------


## butterfly101

*snekica* kako se držiš draga, danas nam je 7dnt....

----------


## Snekica

butterfly, misliš 6dnt?  :Smile:  Transfer je 0-ti dan. Ali ok, od 4dnt sam lagano napuhana, onako pravim se da sam u 3-4.mj. trudnoće  :Grin: , stalno si mazim to ispupćenje i pričam s mrvama. Ove dane nisam stigla baš puno razmišljati o simptomima, osim nekih sitnih grčića, to je to. Ti? Uživaš? Već za 2-3 dana možeš i test napraviti, obzirom na blasticu.

----------


## butterfly101

e moja *sneki*
upravo sam po prvi puta od kada sam u postupku prolila jednu litru suza...kad sam stavila utiće primjetila sam nešto blijedo roza, tako mi svaki puta počinje menga....to je to, znam 100%, do sada me takva najava nije prevarila...pretužna sam i bojim se šta će bit kad definitivno prokrvarim za neka 3-4 dana,ali baš uvijek sam imala takvu najavu...koma sam

----------


## anddu

butterfly101, a da napraviš test prije konačne presude, mislim da nije rano jer ti je vraćena blastica. Jer koliko sam čitala neke cure su imale implantacijsko krvarenje. Vibram do neba ~~~~~~~~~ da ipak bude +.

----------


## tikica78

buterfly a kad bi trebala dobiti, nije moguće da dobiješ ranije nego inače još sad u postupku i pod utrićima..
ma nije to ništa sigurna sam..

----------


## butterfly101

drage moje, evo definitivno sam prokrvarila 7dnt, mengu sam trebala dobit tek 28.04. 
izgleda da mi se sve poremetilo!

sretno svim curama i šaljem puuuno puuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivne testove i ogromne bete!

----------


## tikica78

jesi zvala dr.? bilo je ovdje cura sa slučajem kao ti , na kraju se krvarenje smirilo i beta bila ogromna..

----------


## butterfly101

ma pričala sam sa sestrom i rekla joj da sam dobila 7 dnt, naručila me za konzultacije i nijeništa komentirala!
ja sam se pomirila jer to nije onako krvaruckanje, nego je stvarno prava m.

----------


## tikica78

čudno mi je to , stvarno nisam nikad čula da je netko dobio na 7dpt..
a šta sestra zna.. probaj dobiti dr.

----------


## pirica

> čudno mi je to , stvarno nisam nikad čula da je netko dobio na 7dpt..
> a šta sestra zna.. probaj dobiti dr.


ako je blastica u pitanju to je 12dpo, ja tako dobila

----------


## butterfly101

da blastica je bila

----------


## pirica

> da blastica je bila


tako sam ia prokrvarila, žao mi je :Love: 
al eto meni je to bio najlakši poraz

----------


## tikica78

a joj žao mi je stvarno..

----------


## Sonja29

batterfly žao mi je...
tikice ja sam svaki put dobila ranije uz utriče

----------


## Snekica

Butterfly, žao mi je! S*anje!

----------


## mala bu

Butterfly, tako je i meni bilo zadnji put, zao mi je.. :Love:

----------


## mala bu

Cure, kako provodite dane nakon transfera? Ja sve laganini, tek u pon na posao... Pijem prenatal i "prefini" sok od cikle... Itko?...

----------


## Snekica

Sve laganini, osim prežestokog stresa zadnja 4 dana, pijem folacin, mat. mliječ, željezo i andol 100. Zadnja 3 dana, zbog velike doze stresa, po jedan normabel 2mg. Voće manje nego bi trebala, vode dovoljno. Ne dižem teško, ne usisavam, ne čistim, ostalo isto. Sutra idem prvi dan na posao, nema mi druge.  E, ako/kad se rodi vjerojatno će se zvati nuttela  :Laughing:

----------


## Inesz

Sneki  :Heart: 

Cure drage svima puno ~~~~~

----------


## PetraP

Mali Mimi ja sam ti naručila preko njuškala neke jeftine testove oko 3,00 kn komad. 9 dt ništa se nije vidjelo tek 12dt blaga crtica a 13 i 14 dt puno jače crtice.

----------


## nina32

Butterfly, jako mi je žao. Sneki, nadam se da se ne vidimo u subotu!

----------


## Mery13

:Love: Butterfly jako mi je žao :Love:

----------


## Snekica

nina, i ja! tako bi voljela da ne dođem...

----------


## butterfly101

hvala cure...

sneki šaljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima držim fige za velike bete jer me tuđi uspjeh razveseli i da snage

----------


## anddu

> buterfly a kad bi trebala dobiti, nije moguće da dobiješ ranije nego inače još sad u postupku i pod utrićima..
> ma nije to ništa sigurna sam..


Tikice, moguće je dobiti ranije, bez obzira na postupak i utriće. Ja sam primjer za to - ili dođe na vrijeme, ili urani, a sve to uvijek prije bete. Jedino sam je čekala u postupku na duphastonima, tako da je sve moguće

----------


## geceta

dižem http://forum.roda.hr/threads/72927-O...78#post2122878 ako tko želi biti na listi

----------


## mala bu

Cure koje danas vadite betu sretno- kiki i Mali mimi... :Yes: 
Meni tek 2 dnt i vec sam ludaaa.... Cas mi se spava pa legnem a onda nesanica malo zesca :Smile: ))
Uff... A da ne spominjem napuhnutost i bolove u trbuhu... :Sad: 
Kak se vi cure osjecate?

----------


## mala bu

Kak sam brzopleta- Kinki i Mali MImi- SRETNO!!!!!
Tak me "soraju" hormoni- za poludit... Jos i temp od 37.8( znam da je od utrica, a ni meni nije neki dobar znak otprije tak da me i to opterecuje)....
Pisite, da mi bude lakse i brze prode vrijeme.... Ajde cureeee....

----------


## mostarka86

> Kak sam brzopleta- Kinki i Mali MImi- SRETNO!!!!!
> Tak me "soraju" hormoni- za poludit... Jos i temp od 37.8( znam da je od utrica, a ni meni nije neki dobar znak otprije tak da me i to opterecuje)....
> Pisite, da mi bude lakse i brze prode vrijeme.... Ajde cureeee....


hej draga...i ja sam se zabrinula, imam 2-3 dana već temperaturu, moja vrti oko 37 (inače, to je meni već puno jer mi je niska tjelesna), ali su me naše ženskice ovdje ohrabrile i rekle da je to normalno da je od utrića...tako da se ja više oko toga ne zamaram  :Smile:

----------


## mala bu

Evo polako prolaze dani( puzevim korakom) - danas 4 dnt... Ovo mi vec 5- i stimulirani i stvarno sam vec sva zbrckana u vezi bilo kakvih simptoma... Super da idem raditi sutra, da manje mislim na sve...
Kak se vi osjecate, cure?
Sretno curama na sutrasnjim punkcijama i transferima! I nek nas obraduju cure koje vade betu... :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

mala bu ja sam dobila mengu, ali već mi je test u uto pokazao minus tako da sam znala

----------


## anddu

> Tak me "soraju" hormoni- za poludit... Jos i temp od 37.8( znam da je od utrica, a ni meni nije neki dobar znak otprije tak da me i to opterecuje)....


Pa mala bu, ne zna da je tolika temperatura baš od utrića, oni je podignu za dvije, tri linije, ne baš na 37,8. Možda je kakva virozica. Svejedno šaljem brdo ~~~~~~~~ da je ovaj tvoj 5-i i dobitni

----------


## mostarka86

molim vas, može li mi iko objasniti kako to ide sa računanjem slijedeće (nadam se da je neće biti ) menstruacije? iščitavajući sam upratila da se spominje, da je očekivana  :Evil or Very Mad:  14 dana nakon punkcije?! jesam li ja to dobro skontala. to ispada 2-3 dana ranije nego što se ide beta vaditi...
druga stvar, da li se prije vađenja bete moramo pridržavati istih uputa kao kod vađenja krvi, ono rano ujutro, ništa jesti, ništa piti...?

meni je danas 5 dnt 8-staničnog embrija koji je vračen 3 dan. od jučer osjećam nekakav čudan pritisak, ne tako jaki, dole, a i počelo je probadanje u donjem dijelu stomaka, kao i jajnika (potkoči me, kao kada mi je ovulacija). kada ležim, ne osjetim ništa, čim ustanem počne boljeti. ja stalne zagledam grudi, tako da ne prepoznajem razliku, ali MM kaže da su vizualno ogromne, a ja osjećam da su mi baš teške i osjetljive. 
zaboravih reči da sam primila jučer ujutro brevactide, moće li biti da je počelo zbog toga? jer nisam do sinoć ništa sjećala, aposolutno bila bez simptoma...

----------


## Mali Mimi

brevactid inače ima u sebi BHCG znači moguće je i da su simptomi od toga mada nadamo se da je prava trudnoća u pitanju, ne moraš kod vađenja bete biti natašte, i možeš napraviti test a nekih 7 dana od zadnje štoperice jer i njoj treba da se očisti iz tijela.

----------


## mostarka86

ja sam štopericu ovitrelle primila 12.04.znači prije 10 dana, što znači da je isparila...a koliko ovaj brevactide ostaje u organizmu?

----------


## Mali Mimi

brevactide ti je isto štoperica i treba joj do 7 dana ovisi o dozama i organizmu

----------


## mostarka86

aha...to nisam znala, zato mi nije bilo jasno...hvala ti puno  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Moja ß 1,4. Bilo je slatko dok je trajalo! a sad  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Bab

Sneki draga, a u pm...  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
grlim jako jako...

----------


## tikica78

sneki i ovdje da te zagrlim.. :Love:  :Sad:

----------


## mostarka86

:Crying or Very sad:  sneki  :Love:

----------


## Tomek1221

Mi sutra idemo vadit betu to bi trebo bit 12 dan poslje transfera sad smo probali napravit test i pokazo je nista negativan.

----------


## mimi81

Sneki i ja šaljem zagrljaj....

----------


## mala bu

> Sneki i ja šaljem zagrljaj....


Tomek, sretno sutra!!!

----------


## Tomek1221

hvala.znam da je test nepouzdan ali smo se nadali da ce mozda bit pozitivan.jer je 10 dan nakon transfera

----------


## milasova8

Tomek1221 puuuno srece i da nam javis sretne vijesti...

Snekica  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## M@tt

> Moja ß 1,4. Bilo je slatko dok je trajalo! a sad


Sneki   :Love:

----------


## Loly

Evo i mene među čekalicama, jučer mi vraćena 2 zametka cc kvalitete (neka me prosvijetli neko ko zna što to znači),
transfer bio peti dan.
Jučer sve čisto, nema bolova, ali od jutros lagana bol ko kod menge i smeđa crtica na papiru nakon piškenja! 
Cure jel imala koja takva iskustva, što bi to moglo biti???

----------


## MalaMa

Loly za cc znam da je najbolja kvaliteta. što se smeđeg tiče moglo bi biti implantacijsko krvarenje. tako sam čitala, iskustva nemam. 

nama vraćene 3 cc,transfer isto 5 dan.

----------


## MalaMa

tomek kakve su vijesti?

----------


## Loly

MalaMa  :Kiss:

----------


## milasova8

Loly, Malama :Smile:  :Smile:  sretno!!
Tomek?

----------


## inada

*mimi81* isprazni inbox

----------


## Tomek1221

nazalost nista,beta 2.5 a stavljene odlicne i sve pet ali jednostavno nije se primilo

----------


## tikica78

a jooooj Tomek baš mi je žao..  :Love:  ne daj se .. idemo dalje .. :Love:

----------


## Tomek1221

a imamo jos 5 kom zamrznutih pa cemo vidit kako dalje.

----------


## M@tt

> nazalost nista,beta 2.5 a stavljene odlicne i sve pet ali jednostavno nije se primilo


Tomek drži se, odtugujte i hrabro dalje...

----------


## milasova8

Sada se trebate naoruzati strpljenjem i voljom pa ce doci sve na svoje..Svima pun puno srece!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Loly i MalaMa sretno~~~~~~

----------


## mala bu

> Sada se trebate naoruzati strpljenjem i voljom pa ce doci sve na svoje..Svima pun puno srece!!!


Kaj mislite o vadenju bete 9dnt 5 dan- preranooo???? :Shock:

----------


## mostarka86

žene moje, opet ja i moja pitanja...
danas mi je 7 dnt. do jučer sam imala veliki pritisak u donjem dijelu stomaka, i oštru bol, koja se često pojavljivala u jajnicima. jutros sam se ustala, apsolutno bez te boli. i cijeli dan, kao da je sve stalo  :Sad: 
od ostalih promjena, ostale su samo velike i teške grudi  :Smile: 
jel iko imao ovako iskustvo, molim vas?
jel ovo znači kraj?

----------


## Sonja29

mostarka to ti ništa ne znači...kraj je ako je beta negativna

----------


## MARINA25

Mala bu, ja sam  u jednom postupku vadila betu 9 dnt  3 dan i itekako je pokazala rezultat.

----------


## mala bu

> Mala bu, ja sam  u jednom postupku vadila betu 9 dnt  3 dan i itekako je pokazala rezultat.


Jeee... Hvala, Marina! To znaci jos sutra... Ufff... :Grin:

----------


## nati

cure koje su kod dr.L da li znate do kojeg tt on radi UVZ?

----------


## Mery13

I ja sam od danas čekalica bete 08.05....vratili mi moje tri mrvice 2x8st i 6st.....mazim bušicu i očekujem veliku betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

nego što nego veliku beta! sretno Mery! uživaj sad sa svojim mrvicama

----------


## Mery13

Hvala Tikica :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Curke evo da se i ja javim sa svojim (ne)simptomima, danas 4dpt, mrvice vraćene 5 dan:
- napuhana  (naravno utrići)
- nesanica
- konstantno lagani bolovi, više pritisak u donjem dijelu ko pred mengu
- prištići po licu, vratu i dekolteu  :Mad: 
- cicke normalne, tj. male i ispuhane  :Smile: 
Da nisam bila u postupku, sve ovo nebi ni primjetila, a ovako kod puste analiza, praćenja, gledanja uočila te simptomčiće.
Kakvo je stanje kod vas?
Ljubim vas sve i želim sriću!!!

----------


## MalaMa

Loly draga, možda je za simptome još rano. kao što ti kažeš da ne znaš gdje si bila ne bi ovo ni primjećivala. ja sam dan iza tebe s transferom i nemam pojima da se nešto događalo uopće, osim ovih nuspojava od utrića i tog što me leđa otkidaju jer nisam navikla na nekretanje.
sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

MalaMa znači ti vadiš betu 06.05. nedilja, oćeš čekati do ponediljka ili...?
Meni je u subotu pa ne znam dal da izvadim u petak? Ne znam jel mogu dobiti uputnicu na kojoj piše hitno pa da izvadim baš u subotu u laboratoriju i nalaz bude gotov za uru vrimena??

----------


## MalaMa

Meni je dr rekao da vadim u ponedjeljak. Tad mi zavrsava bolovanje pa pocinjem radit. Mislila sam u sub privatno otic vadit. Jos cu vidjet.

----------


## mala bu

Cure, da podijelim s vama- moja beta na danasnji dan 9dnt 5-odnevnih blastica kom. 2 iznosi 138!!!! :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## mostarka86

jupiiiii, odličnooo, čestitam  :Smile:  ~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

mala bu predivna vijest na današnji predivan sunčan dan! :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
nek ti bude sve do kraja sretno s tvojom mrvicom!

čestitam! :Very Happy:

----------


## Achi

ja danas vadila betu 11. dan nakon transfera; 3 zametka 3. dan rezultat 103,7. Jeli to ok?

----------


## butterfly101

> Cure, da podijelim s vama- moja beta na danasnji dan 9dnt 5-odnevnih blastica kom. 2 iznosi 138!!!!




bravo....sretno!

----------


## tikki

Mala bu, prekrasno! Puno sreće za dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

malabu, ova vijest je zaista fantastična!!!!!!
napokon smo dočekale predivnu vijest!!!
Čestitam :Smile:

----------


## Loly

mala bu čestitam od srca.. predivna beta  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

mala bu čestitam.. :Very Happy: ..to je predivna vijest...sretno do kraja :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> Cure, da podijelim s vama- moja beta na danasnji dan 9dnt 5-odnevnih blastica kom. 2 iznosi 138!!!!


Mala bu, pa to je predivna vijest!!!! Bravo!!! Čestitam!

----------


## rose

čestitam mala bu,napokon lijepe vijesti na ovom forumu :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Pridružujem se čestitkama....

----------


## Snekica

mala bu, čestitam!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mala bu čestiiiiiiiiitaaammmmmmm  :Smile: 

Tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj  :Love:

----------


## mala bu

Hvala, cure! Svim ostalim cekalicama bete zelim srecu... vec sutra ih ima- cure, sretno!!! :Wink: 
Mi opet u iscekivanje do uzv... :Shock:

----------


## anitak

čestitam ti mala bu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hrki

čestitam,mala bu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Pridružujem se čestitkama....  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Meni danas 7 dpt, ima dva dana da su simptomi (ako ih je uopće i bilo) nestali, od jutros samo neko peckanje doli i sad na papiru malo iscjetka roze boje. Jel to znači da dolazi vještica  :Evil or Very Mad: , tribala bi sutra dobiti??

----------


## tikica78

a joj Loly.. ne znam ..ali ne gubi nadu ima tu puno cura koje su imale tako roskasti iscjedak na početku i sad maze svoju dječicu..

----------


## tonili

> Meni danas 7 dpt, ima dva dana da su simptomi (ako ih je uopće i bilo) nestali, od jutros samo neko peckanje doli i sad na papiru malo iscjetka roze boje. Jel to znači da dolazi vještica , tribala bi sutra dobiti??


Loly zar nije 7dpt malo prerano za dobiti menstruaciju? Možda je implantacijsko krvarenje...  :Wink:

----------


## Loly

Tonili draga ne znam što da mislim... Transfer mi je bio na 21 dc, vraćena 2 embrija 5 dan, pa me strah da možda nije malo kasno za impantacijsko krvarenje?? Ah ništa, kako bude, odmaram, nastavit ću s utrićima pa ćemo viditi.

----------


## tikica78

samo hrabro dalje draga Loly.. a kad ti je beta? mislim da još ima dosta vremena da sve bude ok.. :Smile: 

tonili moram prokomentirati tvoju predivnu dječicu na avataru! :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
ajme gledala bi ih cijeli dan.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Loly

Tikice beta mi je u subotu, ali ne pada mi napamet vaditi je ranije ili pišnutu test, imam osjećaj da bi se još samo više iznervirala!
I slažem se s tobom za tonilinu dječicu, preeeeslatko  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## NIKOLINA

Meni je danas 10 dnt,nema nikakvih simptoma..ja se ponašam normalno,čak sam jučer nosila svoju nećakinju koja ima oko desetak kilograma..nisam mogla odoljeti....bit će šta bude...šta vi mislite kako se ponašati,ja i kućne poslove pomalo rješavam..samo nisam usisavala,našla sam zamjenu  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Možda bez usisavanja i peglanja, ok, i nošenja teškog, ostalo sve normalno ali laganini

----------


## lapača

Evo i ja čekam betu 11.05. 1 IVF, vraćena 1 blastocista 28.04.

Svim čekalicama želim puno sreće!!!

----------


## NIKOLINA

Teško je izbjeći da se ništa ne radi,dugo je dva tjedna...ja moram oprati robu,lagano ispeglati..moram na posao nešto obući  :Laughing: . Ali ništa mi se to ne čini tako teško..šta vi mislite da li pretjerujem..ne mogu dopustiti da mi se stan pretvori u svinjac  :Wink:

----------


## Mali Mimi

NIKOLINA mislim da možeš održavati stan čistim, ove dvije radnje što je Snekica navela prepusti mužu, vjerojatno ne bi štetilo da ispeglaš 2 stvari ali ne znam opet peglati sat vremena je dosta naporno.

----------


## NIKOLINA

Prva dva dana sam muža zezala da mi donese i čašu vode,baš sam uživala...kaže muž da sam hodala kao pingvin  :Laughing: .
Ali što su dani više odmicali,morala sam se pokrenut..na poslu me direktor pitao da li imam problema,tako sam bila usporena.

----------


## thinkpink

> Teško je izbjeći da se ništa ne radi,dugo je dva tjedna...ja moram oprati robu,lagano ispeglati..moram na posao nešto obući . Ali ništa mi se to ne čini tako teško..šta vi mislite da li pretjerujem..ne mogu dopustiti da mi se stan pretvori u svinjac


a gle, život ide dalje...sve možeš normalno raditi ukoliko imaš snage za to i dobro se osjećaš. ja sam baš puno razbijala glavu oko toga i na kraju sam zaključila kako se koji dan ustanem tako ću se i ponašati. kada nisam bila dobro, samo sam ležala i čitala...obično bih na dan punkcije bila loše...nakon transfera jedno 3 dana strogog mirovanja jer mi je jednostavno tako tijelo pitalo.

izbjegni svakako pranje prozora, usisavanje definitivno i bilo kakva dizanja teških stvari /košara sa mokrom robom je jako teška stvar npr/....i da se pohvalim ja 24 tjedna nisam ništa od toga radila i ne pada mi na pamet do kraja trudnoće niti da pokušavam...dragi ima subotom generalke,a  u tjednu koliko se stigne.

i da na strogom mirovanju kakvo je moje  kuća uistinu bude svakakva, ali to je viša sila i jednostavno sam naučila zanemariti...okrenem glavu na drugu stranu i gotovo... jednostavno nemam snage ni hrabrosti riskirati bilo što pa da se poslije lupam po glavi.

i sretno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Nikolina imaš i među starijim postovima temu *Fizička aktivnost nakon ET-a*, eto pa pogledaj raspravu na tu temu, sviđa mi se Gisellin odgovor na kraju

----------


## mala bu

mostarka, zao mi je :Love:  tjesi se da je tek 1., a na zalost u mpo vodama treb imati strpljenja...
Loly, nadam se najboljem u subotu :Wink: 
Isto tako, sretno i svim ostalim cekalicama bete!!!! :Smile: 
Ja danas isla po potvrdu i iznosila 290 12dnt, a 9dnt bila 138 pa me muci da je premala, kaj mislite? :Shock:

----------


## mala bu

Jedino me tjesi kaj su radene u razlicitim labosim pa pretpostavljam da su odstupanja moguca?!..
Ufff.. Ko ce prezivjeti do 1. uzv-a....

----------


## Loly

Fala mala bu :Smile: 
Mislim da nije mala, meni je prvi put bila 308, a vadila je 14 dnt. Drži mi se, sve je  super!
Ja sam još popodne imalo nekakvog iscjetka, više neke mrvice smeđe boje i od tada ništa, samo ne rastutaju leđa i donji dio stomka!
Ah ah...

----------


## Mery13

Lapača sretno za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~

mala bu nemam osobnog iskustva s betom ali mislim da će to sve bit dobro... ma mora bit...sretno

Loly za betu~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

mala bu bitno je da se pravilno dupla sad izvadi još jednom u istom labu u kojim si zadnji put za 2 dana pa da budeš sigurna :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Ja prokrvarila,  menga stigla 8 dnt, tužna sam beskrajno... :Crying or Very sad: 
Ne znam ima li smisla vadit betu, ionako je tek 05.05.?
Sve vas ljubim i fala na potpori...  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

:Love: loly žao mi je, a što se tiče tvog pitanja ja vjerojatno ne bih vadila betu ako si prokrvarila

----------


## Loly

Mimi imaš pravo, ma neću je ni vaditi, ujutro zovem dr da prijavim neuspjeh i vidimo što dalje

----------


## Mery13

Loly draga stvarno mi je žao...znam da si tužna...drži se :Love:

----------


## tonili

Loly  :Love:

----------


## mala bu

Loly, grlim... :Love:

----------


## tikica78

A joj Loly..bas mi je zao.. :Love:

----------


## lapača

Evo dopuzali smo do 5dnt5d. Cure, kako vama prolazi vrijeme? 
Moji svi bolovi su nestali (napokon), HS u mom slučaju ipak nije bila strašna.
Iako mi je doktor napisao u otp. pismu kod kuće mirovati ja sam ipak danas bila
vani u điru, pa puknit ću na živce u kući, a stvarno se dobro osjećam.
Valjda ne griješim...

----------


## mostarka86

lapača, ja sam dosta odmarala. MM mi nije dao kašike dići, eventualno bi malo prošetali, ali čista uživancija. nije uspjelo...idući put ću odmoriti nakon ET 3-4 dana i vraćam se na posao (ovaj put sam bila na bolovanju, jer mi je posao izuzetno stresan). mislila sam da ću izluditi, ali ozbiljno govorim. psiha me je ubila, a da ti ne govorim kako sam podnijela negativnu betu. stoga, moj savjet je da šetaš, uživaš, hodaš po kafama, zanimaš se, da bi ti vrijeme brže prošlo, jer je čekanje ubitačno.

----------


## lapača

mostarka86, ma i ja nekako mislim da je najbolje se ponašati kako se osjećaš, da ostanem u kući do bete pukla bi do tad već 100 puta!
Imam osjećaj da beta neće biti pozitivna, a MM je 100% uvjeren da će biti pozitivna pa me zato i tjera da ležim i ne da mi ništa raditi
(bilo je lijepo par dana, ali sad je već užas!) 

Odoh ja sutra sa svojim curama na kavu i šetati po ovom divnom vremenu - to sigurno ne može naškoditi!

----------


## maca papucarica

*Lapaca*, na otpusnom pismu dr uvijek pise mirovanje kako bi mogla dobiti bolovanje. Setnjica, uzivanje, neki laganini poslic ne moze naskoditi... Uzivaj jos malo i neka beta bude ogromna!

----------


## lapača

> *Lapaca*, na otpusnom pismu dr uvijek pise mirovanje kako bi mogla dobiti bolovanje. Setnjica, uzivanje, neki laganini poslic ne moze naskoditi... Uzivaj jos malo i neka beta bude ogromna!


a tako... super, onda nema brige!

cure, hvala vam  :Heart:

----------


## lapača

Meni je sinoć (7dnt 5d) počeo neki čudni svijetlo smeđi iscjedak, danas je već tamno smeđi, čudno skroz, nema toga nešto puno.
Sinoć sam mislila da mi počinju stvari, a i imam grčeve povremeno kao da ću dobiti. Čini se da ja neću dočekati betu.
Nastavljam sa utrićima i nadam se najboljem, spremna za najgore  :Cool:

----------


## tikica78

lapača nadam se da ipak nije..puno sreće ti želim!

----------


## Mery13

Lapača samo ti nastavi s utrićima, to sve može bit dobro a ne da može nego mora bit dobro, većina nas ima takve grčeve i nemoraju značit da čes dobit...samo ti laganini lijepo na kavicu s curama i lijepo uživaj koliko možeš...sretno :Smile:

----------


## lapača

> Lapača samo ti nastavi s utrićima, to sve može bit dobro a ne da može nego mora bit dobro, većina nas ima takve grčeve i nemoraju značit da čes dobit...samo ti laganini lijepo na kavicu s curama i lijepo uživaj koliko možeš...sretno


Hvala ti puno na lijepim željama  :Heart:  Ja ovih dana uživam, šetam, pijem kavice i guštam u ovom divnom vremenu...
Izbjegavanje kućanskih poslova do daljnjeg! hihihi
Moram priznati da mi nikad nije bilo bolje - a još i da se moja curica uhvatila, ko sretniji od mene!
~~~~~~~~~ svim mojim curama koje nešto čekaju!  :Heart:

----------


## adria13

pozdrav cure  :Smile: 
evo vam se pridružujem, imala sam jučer transfer, 3 zametka, beta 19.5.
za sad dosta mirujem, tu i tamo malo prošetam po dvorištu, ali sve i da hoću ne mogu puno jer mi je trbuh dosta napuhan i zateže me
tako da većinom ležim ili sjedim
ima li još koja čekalica??

----------


## kristina1977

Pozdrav, i ja sam jučer imala transfer 1 embrija,beta za 14 dana!

----------


## Mery13

Adria12 i Kristina1977 za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mala bu

> Adria12 i Kristina1977 za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem...X

mi smo još na čekanju... 1. uzv-10.05. u četvrtak...a trbuh nikako da splasne, već se moram "skrivati" da ne skuže na poslu, a tek sam u 5-om tj.... :Laughing:

----------


## milasova8

> potpisujem...X
> 
> mi smo još na čekanju... 1. uzv-10.05. u četvrtak...a trbuh nikako da splasne, već se moram "skrivati" da ne skuže na poslu, a tek sam u 5-om tj....


mala bu,jesi skrivala cijeli postupak na poslu? ak da,kak si to izvela?

----------


## mala bu

milasova- jesam, na žalost sam morala skrivati...na folikulometrije sam obično dolazila među prvima i bila brzo gotova tak da sam stizala na posao, za ostalo uzimala go...eto... :Wink:

----------


## lapača

Cure meni je danas 9dnt, još je onaj smeđi iscjedak tu, čula sam se sa dr. nije baš sretan, kaže da bi bilo
bolje da nema ništa. Kaže da nastavim sa terapijom i da vadim betu ranije - sri ili čet.

----------


## milasova8

> milasova- jesam, na žalost sam morala skrivati...na folikulometrije sam obično dolazila među prvima i bila brzo gotova tak da sam stizala na posao, za ostalo uzimala go...eto...


ja se bojim da ću isto tako kao i ti morati..a jesi poslje transfera odmah počela raditi ili? a u kojoj bolnici si bila u postupku?
sorry na toliko pitanja....

----------


## adria13

hvala cure  :Smile:  ja isto nisam rekla na poslu, za fm sam kasnila ujutro, pa ostala odraditi, a od punkcije sam na bolovanju, pa tko hoće proučavati šifru, nek je proučava  :Razz: 
nakon transfera mi se počeo napuhavati trbuh tako da nema šanse da bi bila u stanju raditi, vidjet ćemo kako će biti dalje, no s obzirom na stresan posao, strah me uopće se vratiti 
ali vjerujem da sam do bete sigurno doma,dalje ćemo tek vidjeti, s tim da sam dobila 14 dana pa ću morati ići da mi još produže  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mala bu

postupak odrađen na SD-u...poslije transfera sam ostala doma 3 dana ( pao u sri tak da sam odmarala sveukupno cca 5 dana ), od hormona me ulovile glavobolje i mučine tak da sam ostala na bolovanju pod drugom dijagnozom- naravno dr sam sve objasnila o čemu se radi :Embarassed:

----------


## milasova8

Adria13, mala bu hvala vam cure na odgovorima nadam se da ce mi doktorica htjet odobrit bolovamje ood drugom sifrom..
Tek sam promjenila firmu tak da mislim da mi ne bi bilo panetno govoriti da cu na porodiljni :Smile:

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo i mene, danas oavlje  transfer dva osmostanična embrija, beta 22.5.

----------


## Mery13

:Very Happy: Drage moje moja beta 12 dan 372 :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

> Evo i mene, danas oavlje  transfer dva osmostanična embrija, beta 22.5.


za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lapača

> Drage moje moja beta 12 dan 372


JUPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
Mery13 draga čestitam ti iz sveg srca na prekrasnoj beti!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Mery :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

Mery i ovdje moram čestitati! jupiiii!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Loly

:Very Happy:  Mery čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mery je danas definitivno kraljica foruma  :Smile: 
Čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

Drage moje hvalaaaaaaa vam...nemogu vam opisati kolko sam sretna...a vama svima želim da osjetit ovu sreću što prije...grlim vas i ljubim

----------


## bubiloo

Evo da i ja čestitam i ovdje.  :Very Happy: 
Mery13 čestitke od srca! Prekrasne vijesti!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jel zna netko razliku između vraćanja zametaka drugi tj. treći dan od punkcije?
Znam da to kao bilog procijeni i da nema pravila i bla bla...
Ali postoji li neki konkretniji razlog i šta je "bolje"??

----------


## lovekd

Mery....čestitke!!! I sretno dalje!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mala bu

Mery, evo da ti iovdje čestitam i zaželim sreću za dalje... :Wink:

----------


## Mery13

Hvala vam drage moje :Kiss:

----------


## lapača

Cure moje, da i ovdje javim. Danas dok sam čekala nalaze bete prokrvarila! Beta 8.
Sutra ću se čuti sa dr. da se dogovorimo za dalje.

~~~~~ svima za velike bete!  :Heart:

----------


## kiarad

> za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~~


oprosti a di si isla na postupak i naravno cestitam

----------


## adria13

lapača baš mi je žao  :Sad: 

ja imam pitanje za one koje su imale hiperstimulaciju...koliko dugo vam je trebalo da se sve vrati u normalu? trbuh mi je ogroman i jako napet od nedjelje, a transfer je bio u subotu, zadnju štopericu sam dobila prije 2 dana, koliko treba da to ispari
pa bar da vidim koliko će to još trajati jer mi je grozno, nemogu apsolutno ništa nego ležati i do wc-a, jedva hodam, sve me zateže i već sam luda  :Sad:

----------


## lapača

> lapača baš mi je žao 
> 
> ja imam pitanje za one koje su imale hiperstimulaciju...koliko dugo vam je trebalo da se sve vrati u normalu? trbuh mi je ogroman i jako napet od nedjelje, a transfer je bio u subotu, zadnju štopericu sam dobila prije 2 dana, koliko treba da to ispari
> pa bar da vidim koliko će to još trajati jer mi je grozno, nemogu apsolutno ništa nego ležati i do wc-a, jedva hodam, sve me zateže i već sam luda


Ja sam imala HS. Meni je doktor već na punkciji rekao da moram početi piti bromergon i piti PUNO, PUNO vode. Ja sam do transfera (5 dan) samo ležala, jajnici su me užasno bolili, stomak ko bačva, kratak dah a kad bi se digla na wc imala sam osjećaj da ću se srušiti. Prvih 4-5 dana je baš gadno, a poslije toga svaki dan sam se osjećala bolje i bolje. Ja nisam ostala trudna tako da su se simptomi skoro skroz povukli, ali ako ostaneš trudna, stanje bi se moglo pogoršati. Uglavnom, polako i bez naglih pokreta, lezi i pazi da piješ puno vode (i pazi koliko izmokravaš). Sretno i nadam se da će ti brzo biti bolje!

----------


## adria13

pijem puno vode i čaja,i baš mi je tako kako opisuješ...
 a zašto bromergon? ja sam ga inače pila do transfera, pa mi je dr rekao da prestanem, neznam zašto?

----------


## adria13

i hvala na savjetima  :Smile:

----------


## lapača

> pijem puno vode i čaja,i baš mi je tako kako opisuješ...
>  a zašto bromergon? ja sam ga inače pila do transfera, pa mi je dr rekao da prestanem, neznam zašto?


Meni ga je dao baš radi HS i ja sam ga pila od punkcije do danas (11 dana). Možda da nazoveš doktora pa da mu kažeš kako se osjećaš i da ga pitaš da li da nastaviš sa bromergonom? Budeš li ostala trudna (a nadam se da hoćeš) stanje bi ti se moglo pogoršati.

----------


## lapača

> i hvala na savjetima


Tu smo da si pomažemo.  :Heart:

----------


## adria13

ma joj samo da ne moram u bolnicu....vidjet ću sutra kako će mi biti, a večeras ću uzeti bromergon

----------


## lapača

> ma joj samo da ne moram u bolnicu....vidjet ću sutra kako će mi biti, a večeras ću uzeti bromergon


Nemoj uzimati na svoju ruku, sačekaj sutra pa zovni doktora. Bromergon se mora uzimati postepeno (ja sam uzimala 2 puta po pola tablete 3 dana, a nakon toga 2 puta po 1 tabletu). Ja sam se isto uplašila i mislila sam na početku koliko mi je bilo loše da ću završiti u bolnici, ali dok god mokriš normalno nema straha. 
Drži se.

----------


## adria13

hvala  :Smile:  ja pijem bromergon više od god dana po pola tablete, ali pričekat ću sutra

----------


## Mery13

> oprosti a di si isla na postupak i naravno cestitam


hvala kiarad, ja sam ti na svetom duhu

----------


## BAKY

da se i ja pridružim čekalicama, danas smo 7 dnt i užasno me izluđuje ovo čekanje, mada dani brže prolaze uz klinca od 2,5 g i nema baš mirovanja. Danas nešto posebno nisam imala mira pa sam slagala ormare i donji dio trbuha me jako zabolio. Zalijepila sam se za kauč i ne mrdam.........nadam se da nisam pretjerala samo sam polagano slagala robu ....

----------


## Mery13

> da se i ja pridružim čekalicama, danas smo 7 dnt i užasno me izluđuje ovo čekanje, mada dani brže prolaze uz klinca od 2,5 g i nema baš mirovanja. Danas nešto posebno nisam imala mira pa sam slagala ormare i donji dio trbuha me jako zabolio. Zalijepila sam se za kauč i ne mrdam.........nadam se da nisam pretjerala samo sam polagano slagala robu ....


baky u potpunosti te razumijem tih 12 ili 14 dana nikako da prođu...ma nemože ti ništa bit od malo slaganja robe i mene ti je draga znao trbuh zaboliti a to je sve normalno...samo se ti drži...naoružaj se strpljenjem....i nek beta bude ogromna :Smile:

----------


## mala bu

odradili 1.uzv jučer...točno 6.tj...gestacijaska se vidi, mali smo 1,6 mm, ali već kucka :Heart: 
baš sam sretnaaa pa da podijelim s vama... :Zaljubljen: 
sretno curama u iščekivanju... :Wink:

----------


## Loly

Mala bu baš sam sretna radi tebe..  :Heart:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> odradili 1.uzv jučer...točno 6.tj...gestacijaska se vidi, mali smo 1,6 mm, ali već kucka
> baš sam sretnaaa pa da podijelim s vama...
> sretno curama u iščekivanju...


Prekrasno i mi smo sretni kad netko ovako nešto podijeli s nama  :Smile:   :Smile: 
Čestitam

----------


## tikica78

čestitam od srca mala bu  :Very Happy:

----------


## lapača

mala bu čestitam ti od srca! Želim ti lijepu i mirnu trudnoću  :Heart:

----------


## lovekd

mala bu, čestitke! I uživaj do kraja trudnoće  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Mala bu prekrasno...za tvoju mrvicu i za urednu trudnoću do kraja :Klap:

----------


## Achi

Ja sam danas bila na prvom uzv sve je ok ali srce jos ne kuca. Danas sam 6 tjedana trudna.Mene je uzasno strah. Kada u prosjeku pocinje kucat?

----------


## tikica78

Achi prerano je mislim tek sa 7tjedana...Probaj se opustiti i uživati u svojoj trudnoći..

----------


## MalaMa

mala bu odlično!!! baš lijepe vijesti.  :Smile:

----------


## adria13

gdje ste nestale? meni danas 9dnt... nakon što je trbuh bio splasnuo, jučer je opet počeo rasti... 
samo me brine dokad će to jer i ovako jedva hodam  :Sad:

----------


## lapača

adria13, zvuči dobro...  :Smile:  držim fige, hoćeš raditi test ili čekaš betu?

----------


## tikica78

adria beta ti je evo uskoro za par dana! nek bude veeeelika!

----------


## kristina1977

10dpt test pokazao +
Brine me što su me cicke bolile do danas a sada prestalo,valjda će sve biti dobro!

----------


## Hoću bebu

Krisina bravoooooo)))

----------


## tikica78

svaka čast Kristina! od prve si uspjela! sad čekamo još betu! :Very Happy:

----------


## adria13

> 10dpt test pokazao +
> Brine me što su me cicke bolile do danas a sada prestalo,valjda će sve biti dobro!


jeee  :Very Happy: 
radila sam danas test, meni isto 10 dpt i isto +  :Very Happy: 
ali napuhanost i dalje užasna, mene bradavice bole, ali malo manje nego jučer
sad čekamo betu  :Cekam:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Adria čestitkeeee i javi nam lijepu beticu :Smile: )

----------


## mostarka86

adria, kristina, lijepe vijesti...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu  :Kiss:

----------


## tikica78

Adria čestitam i tebi :Very Happy:

----------


## M@tt

Pridružujem se čestitkama cure!  :Smile: 

Tikica si krenula jel? Mi smo u nedjelju kod njega.

----------


## tikica78

m@tt jesam ja sam u petak , ali moglo bi se dogoditi da sam i u nedjelju :Smile:

----------


## mala bu

adria i kristina- čestitam!!! za veliku betu... :Smile: 
mery drago mi je da je sve ok...samo neka bude do kraja :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

adria, kristina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

----------


## kiarad

Matt i Tikica, ja idem u subotu, ak se hocete druziti mogu i u nedjelju.

----------


## bubamara

Pozdrav svim čekalicama! Evo da i ja s vama malo podijelim svoje muke iščekivanja,  prije 11dana vratili mi 3 mrvice, 2 osmostanićne i 1 četverostanićnu, danas radila test i ništa. Tješim se da je još prerano, valjda... ima li još koja čekalica 39+?

----------


## Maybe baby

Evo i mene malo... Meni je danas 9.dpt i već dva dana me steže oko jajnika i bolovi kao pred M, svaki puta kad dođe ta bol kao pred M ja trk na wc da vidim da nema M... Do bete ne mislim raditi niti jedan test, lakše mi je tako...

----------


## tikica78

bubamara..a kad vadiš betu?
maybe baby to su ti odlični znakovi..sretno za betu! ~~~~~

----------


## Mery13

Kristina1977 i Adria13 prekrasne vijesti~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu

maybe baby i bubamara~~~~~~~~~~~~bit će to sve dobro~~~~~~~~za lijepu troznamenkastu betu

----------


## kristina1977

12DPT beta 193 :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

opa! super! čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mery13

Kristina čestitam....sretno dalje

----------


## Maybe baby

Čestitam Kristina  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## adria13

hvala svima  :Smile: 
kristina čestitam  :Very Happy: 
ja vadim sutra ipak

----------


## BAKY

evo kod mene 12 dnt nisam više mogla biti u isčekivanju pa sam napravila betu koja je 526 dr je prezadovoljan, još ćemo u subotu ponoviti betu i onda uživanje i odmaranje....
svima želim isti ishod, a curama koje već imaju veliku betu čestitam,  čuvajte se mazite i pazite svoje mrvice :Love:

----------


## Mery13

baky stvarno prekrasne vijesti...za duplanje bete~~~~~~

adria13 sutra očekujemo tvoju troznamenkastu betu~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## zeljka84

Pozz svima!! curke da vam se i ja pridruzim, danas mi je 4 dan poslije et a betu vadim 30.5, uff ko ce to docekat   :Cekam:

----------


## Richy

Cestitke svim vekikim "betasicama"....lijepo je cuti takve prekrasne vijesti!Cestitke svim trudnicama od srca!Zeljka84...na nama je da budemo strpljive i cekamo taj 30.05.Treba se dobro paziti,a o tome hoce li biti odmah dobitno vise ne odlucujemo mi!Ali nada u ono najbolje uvijek postoji i tako mora biti!Docekat cemo i mi valjda svoje mrvice?!Meni su vracene dvije i skroz ih pazim i mazim!

----------


## zeljka84

Tako je Richy  :Very Happy:  , i ja mazim stalno svoju i nadam se da joj je ugodno kod mene u trbici! Jesam li pogodila koja si?  :Smile: 
 Čitala sam malo po forumu ali nisam bas pronasla da je netko imao lagano povisenu temp?!! ili se varam??? meni varira do max 37.4 pa me zanima dali je to ok?

----------


## Sonja29

Richy,zeljka sretno!
zeljka ako koristiš utrogestane može ti biti povišena temperatura

----------


## Richy

Sonja29...hvala ti od srca!Ja nisam primjetila  povisenu temp.mene jedino malo jajnici znaju malo boluckati i eto nekako mi ne ide san na oci....ali ovih dana san dosta spavala,pa je valjda zbog toga?!Nakon koliko dana nakon transfera bi se mogao raditi test??Mislim da necu imati hrabrosti napraviti ga prije bete,ali me zanima?!I da,Zeljka84..ja sam ti ona mala crnka kratke kose!

----------


## Blekonja

> evo kod mene 12 dnt nisam više mogla biti u isčekivanju pa sam napravila betu koja je 526 dr je prezadovoljan, još ćemo u subotu ponoviti betu i onda uživanje i odmaranje....
> svima želim isti ishod, a curama koje već imaju veliku betu čestitam,  čuvajte se mazite i pazite svoje mrvice


hej draga pa to je genijalno  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   baš se veselim zbog tebe, moram i ja krenuti, dobro je nama išlo jednoj za drugom  :Grin:

----------


## mala bu

baš lijepe vijesti.... :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Baky čestitam  :Smile: 

Daj sad malo o simptomima kao najfriškija trudnica...  :Smile: 
Meni danas 8 dpt trodnevnog embrija, osjetim povremeno lagano bockanje.. Nadam se da je to dobar znak..
Cure s iskustvom pišiteeee.. Živci su tanki..  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Bubimitka81, ja sam ti svoje simptome opisala na temi najraniji simptomi trudnoće...pa pogledaj tamo...sretno za veliku betu~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Bubi moj ti je savjet da ne pratiš nikakve simptome jer mogu prevariti!
kristina,BAKY čestitam!

----------


## mostarka86

> Bubi moj ti je savjet da ne pratiš nikakve simptome jer mogu prevariti!
> kristina,BAKY čestitam!


meni je sonja rekla da ne prati  simptome, da znaju prevariti, i bila je upravu...ja sam bila puna "pravih simptoma" , ali je bilo bezuspješno...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Znam drage moje, ali ne mogu si pomoći.. Znate i same kako je to teško, ne osluškivati i ne pitati se...
Čekam betu pa šta bude, a vjerujem da će biti  :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

> Richy,zeljka sretno!
> zeljka ako koristiš utrogestane može ti biti povišena temperatura


Hvala !!!
Da koristim ih 3x2 dnevno i cijelo vrijeme mi je temp.oko 37

----------


## Mery13

Bubimitka draga ma samo ti radi ono što te čini mirnijom i osluškuj svoje tijelo to je sve normalno...svi su vjeruj mi barem jednom otišli na tu temu...drži se draga...ja vjerujem u tebe...beta će bit troznamenkasta :Yes:

----------


## tikica78

Hej BUbi jos malo pa beta! Samo ti osluskuj simptome..to je predivno iščekivanje..i piši nam o svemu pa zato i jesmo tu..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Da draga Tikica, još malo  :Smile: 

Kako si ti, dokle si dogurala?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka draga ma samo ti radi ono što te čini mirnijom i osluškuj svoje tijelo to je sve normalno...svi su vjeruj mi barem jednom otišli na tu temu...drži se draga...ja vjerujem u tebe...beta će bit troznamenkasta


Hvala ti draga, vjerujem i ja ovaj put  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

> Da draga Tikica, još malo 
> 
> Kako si ti, dokle si dogurala?


Bockam se sutra drugi uzv..vjerujem iduci tjedan punkcija.

----------


## kristina1977

Danas vadila betu,poduplala se,vidite brojku u potpisu! Da li još koji put trebam vaditi ili ne?

----------


## amyx

Nema potrebe da ponovo vadiš betu...uredno se poduplala, sad javi svom doktoru i dogovorite UZ...sretno

----------


## zeljka84

Kristina 1977 čestitam od srca !! :Very Happy:

----------


## bubamara

Cestitam Kristina 1977 i BAKY !11  :Klap: 

Ja sam u petak vadila betu - opet 0   :Sad:    nastavljamo borbu...

----------


## Mery13

Kristina 1977 beta ti se prekrasno poduplala~~~~~~sretno do kraja :Very Happy:

----------


## Richy

Kristina1977...moje iskrene čestitke!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

> Kristina1977...moje iskrene čestitke!!!!


potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## Mery13

Bubamara žao mi je :Love: ...drži se

----------


## Richy

Bubamara...što te ne ubije,to te ojača!!!Glavu gore i samo hrabro naprijed! :Taps: Drži se!!

----------


## kristina1977

Beta danas 16DPT 900,šta mislite jel to OK budući da nije prošlo punih 48h već negdje 44,tako mi je ispalo?

----------


## tikica78

ma to je super!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Odlično Kristina, čestitam.. Super beta  :Smile:

----------


## Rominka

Joj, Bubimitka tek sad vidim da cekas betu ... Zelim ti petak za pamcenje  :Wink:

----------


## Mery13

Kristina ma to je super....sretno do kraja

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moram i ovdje napisati da je 13 dpt moja beta 159.4  :Smile: 

I da dam svoj doprinos temi mirovanja nakon transfera..
Dakle, mi smo 4 dpt putovali u Dubrovnik, što iz Osijeka preko Bosne znači 10-ak sati lagane vožnje (sa 2-3 stajanja)..
U povratku koji je bio 8 dpt, smo stali između ostalog u međugorje (da, penjala sam se na brdo) i opet sve skupa 10-ak sati puta..
Naravno da sam prije puta dobila blagoslov Lučija, jer inače ne bi ni išla  :Smile: 
I eto, pozitivna beta, toliko o mirovanju, samo da se lijepo podupla i bude sve ok do kraja.

Svima želim isto, sretno  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Bubi tvoja priča je stvarno prava.. i ja sam pobornik NEMIROVANJA jer jedino kad nisam mirovala već išla raditi 3dpt uspjelo je.
jako sam sretna zbog tebe!

----------


## Sonja29

Bravo bubi!!! Bit će to sve u redu,ne brini! Što se mirovanja tiće i ja sam se uvjerila da od toga nema ništa jer jedini put kad nisam mirovala uspjelo nam je.

----------


## marijakr

U petak 18. vracena su mi u pfc tri zametka koji su mi ostali od prvog pokusaja iz kojeg imam curicu. Prvi put su mi mucnine pocele vec peti dan tak da se nisam ni snasla. sad sam tolko nervozna,stalno sam nesto ljuta. Nakon transfera sam bila dva dana prehladena i to mi je ubilo svaku nadu  :Sad:  imam vec tri dana konstantno bolove ko da cu dobit mengu a traju skoro pa stalno.

----------


## geceta

Meni je danas 1dpt,jucer imala et,secem po kuci pa lezim,lose sam spavala,navale vrucine,bolovi u ledima i sva sam nemirna danas.ni sad,3.put,jos si ne mogu odrediti sto to dr znaci kad napise mirovanje.

----------


## Kadauna

> Meni je danas 1dpt,jucer imala et,secem po kuci pa lezim,lose sam spavala,navale vrucine,bolovi u ledima i sva sam nemirna danas.ni sad,3.put,jos si ne mogu odrediti sto to dr znaci kad napise mirovanje.


Geceta, mislim da je to "mirovanje" tek floskula naših liječnika, to nitko vani ne preporučuje a ja sam vozila nakon ET-a bicikl, kopala vrt (bila sezona i plijevila sam vrt  :rock: ), uglavnom sve sam radila osim mirovanja i ostala trudna i rodila našu bebicu.  Pa evo i Bubimitka je pisala o da nije mirovala uopće. Po meni mirovanje može imati eventualno za pojedine žene (za mene sigurno NE) nekog psihološkog efekta u stilu, dala sam sve od sebe, čak sam se potpuno relaksirala, mirovala, štedjela nakon ET-a pa sve do bete. Za mene to nije bila opcija i radila sam odmah dan nakon transfera (imam uredski posao)... ja bolujem kad mirujem  :cupakosu:  pa onda bolje za ovakve poput mene u akciju. Za mirnije duše vjerujem da je ok mirovati i tiho odčekati betu.

----------


## mare41

> U petak 18. vracena su mi u pfc tri zametka koji su mi ostali od prvog pokusaja iz kojeg imam curicu. Prvi put su mi mucnine pocele vec peti dan tak da se nisam ni snasla. sad sam tolko nervozna,stalno sam nesto ljuta. Nakon transfera sam bila dva dana prehladena i to mi je ubilo svaku nadu  imam vec tri dana konstantno bolove ko da cu dobit mengu a traju skoro pa stalno.


draga marija, nisam ti dosad odgovorila-da kašljanje i kihanje ništa ne smeta embrijima, a puno trudnica je javljalo takve pms bolove par dana prije bete, sretno!!!!

----------


## mare41

Kadauna, mirovanje i bolovanje nakon ET-a ima svoju ulogu kod cura kojima je posao fizički naporan, inače ne, naše praške upute su normalno ponašanje, samo bez težih poslova i nošenja težih stvari....(ja sam prva dva puta bila laganini na godišnjem pa ćorak). 
(nije da te ispravljam, samo sam dodala :Smile: , i dobro si napisala-ko ima potrebu mirovati-nek miruje, ja ni dan od transfera ne mirujem, a imali smo mi naših praških trudnica koje su nakon transfera cijeli prag obišle).

----------


## geceta

:Smile: hvala,curke.na go sam jer mi je posao i naporan i stresan,doma ne moram nista jer je to sve mm preuzeo.dakle imam sve uvjete da to bude laganini i meni ugodno i mislim totalno gustat ovaj put,jedino cu jos danas skroz usporeno jer me ovaj put bas pika.cula sam i ja za dobitne odlaske u shopping nakon et :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

> Meni je danas 1dpt,jucer imala et,secem po kuci pa lezim,lose sam spavala,navale vrucine,bolovi u ledima i sva sam nemirna danas.ni sad,3.put,jos si ne mogu odrediti sto to dr znaci kad napise mirovanje.


sretno draga! welcome back!

----------


## geceta

Hej,draga :Smile:  ovaj put ostajem u igri :Smile:  vec dugo hocu pitati dal si mi ok i dal se zaokruzujes vec? :Smile: 
Da ne odem previse off,svim cekalicama bete,~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikki

Meni danas prolazi 8dnt trodnevnih mrvica. Sad već polako raste nestrpljenje...

----------


## tikica78

tikki već ti je 8dpt..! vjerujem da tebi sporo ide vrijeme ali meni je proletjelo!
kako se osjećaš?

----------


## tikki

Čak sam se uspjela i zabuniti... zapravo je tek 7dnt  :Raspa: 

Ma ok sam. Jako mi se spava već dva dana, ne znam jel to možda ima kakve veze s fraxiparinom (tipa da snižava tlak ili nešto). U glavnom, grčevi u maternici su danas malo manje učestali. Cicke me bole od utrića... Ma, samo jedva čekam da prođe još taj jedan tjedan da vidimo na čemu smo.

----------


## kiarad

> Hej,draga ovaj put ostajem u igri vec dugo hocu pitati dal si mi ok i dal se zaokruzujes vec?
> Da ne odem previse off,svim cekalicama bete,~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hej, ja sam okrugla jos od transfera, vise nisam mogla uci u svoje stare hlace a sada sam pocela rasti. mislim da sam 4 kile dobila u 4,5 mjeseca

----------


## matahari

ja sam mjesec kad sam ostala trudna (prirodna trudnoća) kod mame krečila, nosila stvari, pomicala velike komade namještaja...
betu sam izvadila da eliminiram trudnoću. savršeno se duplala, vidjela srčeko na 6+2, super se osjećala. jesam napomenula  da sam ostala trudna u neplodnim danima? završilo je, nažalost, loše, ali...mislim da je trudnoća stvar sreće i dobrog, kvalitetnog embrija!





> Moram i ovdje napisati da je 13 dpt moja beta 159.4 
> 
> I da dam svoj doprinos temi mirovanja nakon transfera..
> Dakle, mi smo 4 dpt putovali u Dubrovnik, što iz Osijeka preko Bosne znači 10-ak sati lagane vožnje (sa 2-3 stajanja)..
> U povratku koji je bio 8 dpt, smo stali između ostalog u međugorje (da, penjala sam se na brdo) i opet sve skupa 10-ak sati puta..
> Naravno da sam prije puta dobila blagoslov Lučija, jer inače ne bi ni išla 
> I eto, pozitivna beta, toliko o mirovanju, samo da se lijepo podupla i bude sve ok do kraja.
> 
> Svima želim isto, sretno

----------


## *TINA*

drage moje čekalice... da vam se i ja pridružim...

24.04. učinjen  mi je prijenos 3 zametka (cc,cc,cc) i kriopohranjene 2 oocite... u razdoblju do vađenja bete imala sam apsolutno sve simptome trudnoće (često trčanje na wc, napuhnutost, temperatura, bolovi u donjem dijelu trbuha, bolne cike i jako izražene žilice na njima, pojačan osjet mirisa....) i bila uvjerena da su se primile sve 3 mrvice...
nažalost beta 0...

u ovom ciklusu mm i ja odlučili smo se na odmrzavanje... obadvije su uspješno preživjele, ali se oplodila 1 nakon ICSI...
učinjen  mi je prijenos 1 zametka - 8staničnog, po riječima doktora "predivnog"  :Undecided:  .... (što je rijetkost da je takve kvalitete zbog zamrzavanja)
od ljekova koristim: Utrogestan, Estrofem, Decortin i Andol 100...

danas mi je 3dnt...  i   :Cekam:   betu... i što sam primjetila da mi je trbuh strašno počeo dlakaviti!!!!!!!!  :cupakosu: 

imala bi jedno pitanje.... nisam baš načisto sa Decapeptyl-om!! danas se trebam piknuti s njim.... koja je njegova funkcija i čemu služi nakon transfera???

----------


## Richy

Meni je danas 11.dan od ET...od prvoga dana simptome sam imala, tipa boluckanje jajnika, užasna pospanost tokom dana, nesanica, razdražljivost...plačljivost... :Crying or Very sad: Najčešće su mi se ti simptomi pojavljivali u drugom djelu dana, najčešće predvečer....A od jutra pa do podneva gotovo ništa,sve ok!?!Jučer sam se također dobro osjećala, osim što se kod lagane šetnje i nekih lakših aktivnosti dosta umorim i jedva čekam da opet malo prilegnem. Sinoć sam osjetila u jednom trenutku oštro probadanje na lijevoj strani trbuha...zatim laganu mučninu i nemoć....Već mi je iskreno dosta svih tih simptoma i jedva čekam da dođe taj 30.05. kada vadim betu, ali vrijeme tako sporo prolazi!Kupila sam i test, ali nekako nemam snage ni hrabrosti napraviti ga,ne znam?!?! :scared: Ne nadam se čudu, jer ipak mi je prvi postupak,ali opet bih tako silno željela pozitivan rezultat! :Cekam:

----------


## Snekica

> imala bi jedno pitanje.... nisam baš načisto sa Decapeptyl-om!! danas se trebam piknuti s njim.... koja je njegova funkcija i čemu služi nakon transfera???


Podrška žutom tijelu

----------


## Bubimitka81

Moja beta danas 302.9  :Smile: )

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Meni je danas 11.dan od ET...od prvoga dana simptome sam imala, tipa boluckanje jajnika, užasna pospanost tokom dana, nesanica, razdražljivost...plačljivost...Najčešće su mi se ti simptomi pojavljivali u drugom djelu dana, najčešće predvečer....A od jutra pa do podneva gotovo ništa,sve ok!?!Jučer sam se također dobro osjećala, osim što se kod lagane šetnje i nekih lakših aktivnosti dosta umorim i jedva čekam da opet malo prilegnem. Sinoć sam osjetila u jednom trenutku oštro probadanje na lijevoj strani trbuha...zatim laganu mučninu i nemoć....Već mi je iskreno dosta svih tih simptoma i jedva čekam da dođe taj 30.05. kada vadim betu, ali vrijeme tako sporo prolazi!Kupila sam i test, ali nekako nemam snage ni hrabrosti napraviti ga,ne znam?!?!Ne nadam se čudu, jer ipak mi je prvi postupak,ali opet bih tako silno željela pozitivan rezultat!


Draga normalno je da se nadas, bez obzira koji je postupak. 
Test bolje ne raditi jer je prerano pa moze pokazati krivo, ali ako ces biti mirnija napravi test. Meni je 11 dpt bio pozitivan  :Smile: 
Sretno

----------


## geceta

Bubimitka,skakala bih ali moram mirovat :Wink:  bravo!!!!
A ja,koliko sam god rekla da necu gledat simptome,u 3.postupku zakljucujem:nema simptoma ko u prva dva,cak mi ni (.)(.) nisu bolne nit nabrekle,vec mi je jasno :Sad:

----------


## Sonja29

> Bubimitka,skakala bih ali moram mirovat bravo!!!!
> A ja,koliko sam god rekla da necu gledat simptome,u 3.postupku zakljucujem:nema simptoma ko u prva dva,cak mi ni (.)(.) nisu bolne nit nabrekle,vec mi je jasno


draga ništa ti to ne znaći jer mene ne bole ni sada kao ni na početku trudnoće. Jedini i stvarni pokazatelj je beta a do tada se pokušaj opustiti
Curke čestitam na krasnim betama i da se ovakav niz nastavi!

----------


## geceta

Hvala ti,draga,ma da,zapravo opce nista ne bih smjela gledati jer sam u prva dva imala svw simptome pa nista.cekam sunce da izadem s knjigom na lezaljku i sve zaboravim :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka,skakala bih ali moram mirovat bravo!!!!
> A ja,koliko sam god rekla da necu gledat simptome,u 3.postupku zakljucujem:nema simptoma ko u prva dva,cak mi ni (.)(.) nisu bolne nit nabrekle,vec mi je jasno


Nisu ni moje nabrekle pa eto  :Smile: 
Možda malkice od utrogestana, ništa značajno..
Daleko s crnim mislima...

----------


## tikki

Bubimitka  :Very Happy:  bravo!!!

----------


## *TINA*

> Meni je danas 11.dan od ET...od prvoga dana simptome sam imala, tipa boluckanje jajnika, užasna pospanost tokom dana, nesanica, razdražljivost...plačljivost...Najčešće su mi se ti simptomi pojavljivali u drugom djelu dana, najčešće predvečer....A od jutra pa do podneva gotovo ništa,sve ok!?!Jučer sam se također dobro osjećala, osim što se kod lagane šetnje i nekih lakših aktivnosti dosta umorim i jedva čekam da opet malo prilegnem. Sinoć sam osjetila u jednom trenutku oštro probadanje na lijevoj strani trbuha...zatim laganu mučninu i nemoć....Već mi je iskreno dosta svih tih simptoma i jedva čekam da dođe taj 30.05. kada vadim betu, ali vrijeme tako sporo prolazi!Kupila sam i test, ali nekako nemam snage ni hrabrosti napraviti ga,ne znam?!?!Ne nadam se čudu, jer ipak mi je prvi postupak,ali opet bih tako silno željela pozitivan rezultat!


Richy, ja bi na tvom mjestu pričekala do bete...  nebi radila testić... nisu pouzdani a i samo ćeš sebe još više naživcirati...
30.05. želim ti veeeeeeliku betu !!!!  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

A ja ne bi čekala čak ni 30.05.  Pa danas ti je već 11-ti dan. Ja bi malo krvi pustila već u ponedjeljak...ali to sam ja, izbor je na tebi   :neznam:

----------


## Sonja29

Richy i ja bi betu vadila u ponedjeljak jer to ti je 14 dnt

----------


## tikki

Potpuno se slažem s curama, 14 dnt bi se beta trebala pokazati ako je došlo do implantacije. Sretno ~~~~~~~

----------


## Richy

Hvala cure na potpori! Meni je doktor A. u otpusnom pismu napisao da betu vadim na dan 30.05., pa zbog toga ni ja ne žurim?!Valjda ima neki razlog zašto nam je napisao taj dan, a ne koji dan prije?!ne znam...mani je to ipak prvi postupak, pa se nekako držim njegovih uputa!A ja da imam imalo hrabrosti ( što baš i nemam! ), ja bih mogla u ponedjeljak napraviti test...ali jednostavno ne želim se nervirati dva puta....ako bude šok, neka bude samo jednom!!Što je tu je, iz te kože nikuda...Strpljen,spašen!!pozdrav curke!

----------


## Snekica

Ako si trudna biti ćeš i 28. i 30. trudna! ako ti M ne dođe, čekaj 30., zašto ne! Radi onako kako sama misliš da je dobro! (i ja bi pišnula test u pon., ali, kao i amyx, to sam samo ja)
Sretno!!!

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti Snekice!! :Kiss:

----------


## zeljka84

Drage moje čekalice,ja kao i Richy vadim betu 30.5( bile smo isti dan na et) i ja ovako nestrpljiva 10dnt- u petak ujutro isla sam napravit test...i bila je samo 1 crtica  :Crying or Very sad: 
Bio mi je šok...nisam plakala ali sam cijeli dan imala nepodnošljivu glavobolju ( bolje bi mi bilo da sam se posteno isplakala!).S obzirom da mi je embrij 3.dan bio četverostanični možda je to ipak bilo malo prerano za test?!!! ili se ja to samo tako tješim :Sad:   koje je vaše mišljenje? Kupila sam ja još jedan test za ponedjeljak ujutro ali što taj pokaze vjerojatno će biti tako- kad izvadim betu. Držite mi fige!

----------


## tikki

Zeljka84 ja ti drzim fige da beta bude pozitivna! Ja sam isto sklona prerano raditi testove, ali iako znam da to nema smisla ne mogu si pomoci. 10dnt trodnevnih mrvica bi u nekom normalnom "skolskom" ciklusuu bilo 13 dana nakon ovulacije, i testovi su tada jos prilicno nepouzdani.

navijam za ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

zeljka, samo mrvicu da te ispravim-et ti je bio drugi dan od punkcije (provjerila sam :Smile:  i tad je dobro da su 4 stanice), evo ~~~~~~da je test bio prerano!

----------


## Richy

Istina, i sama pretpostavljam da si Željkice preuranjeno radila test...Sutrašnji dan bi već trebao pokazati realno stanje, jer ipak je to 14.dan!!meni je jučer bilo skroz dobro, nisam imala gotovo nikakvih simptoma ni bolova, pa ne znam da je i to baš dobro...nekako se baš i ne nadam da je to dobar znak...ali noćas sam malo osjećala neke smetnje u predjelu jajnika, danas ujutro sam se ustala sa laganim bolovima u predjelu jajnika, vruće mi je i neki me osjećaj hvata da bi mogla dobiti mengu?!! :Sad:  :Sad:  Ne bih to baš voljela da mi se desi prije bete.... :Sad:  Užasno sam nervozna, ali mislim da jednostavno ne mogu raditi test...bojim se! :scared:  :scared:

----------


## una99

Richy i mene je bolilo ko da ću dobiti mengu, 11 dnt sam imala krvavi iscjedak, bila sam uvjerena menga, preznojavanje,  12 dnt krvarenje prestalo, 13 dnt popiškila + i 14 dnt vadila betu. Još uvijek me tokom dana probada.
Za betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## zeljka84

Hvala Tikki, nadam se da je test stvarno bio nepouzdan!! a sutra cu definitivno radit ponovno.
Mare41, da u subotu ujutro je bila punkcija a et u ponedjeljak ujutro, to u principu i je 2 dana,hvala na trudu :Smile:  a ja negdje procitala (bar mislim da jesam jer neznam otkud mi to inace) da se racuna da mi je 3.dan bio et.... sad vise ni sama neznam otkud mi to!    :Confused: 
Inace trenutno nemam bas nikakvih "trudnickih"simptoma ( a do prije par dana sam ih imala- vjerojatno od utrića) osim povisene temperature,umora i pojacanog znojenja..
Meni je dr.Alebić napisao da betu vadim 30.5. a ja je mislila izvadit u utorak pa sad neznam dal da mu javim u utorak ili u srijedu rezultat-bojim se da ce vikat na mene kaj ga nisam poslusala jer on je ipak dr.  :durise:   Cure što mislite,ima li koja iskustva s tim?

----------


## zeljka84

Richy,cim ti spomenes mengu odmah i ja imam taj osjecaj :Smile: ) Što se vise blizi datum sve smo nervoznije, to je normalno,...ali nadam se da ce sve biti ok :Taps:

----------


## geceta

Zeljka,mare ti dobro kaze,i punkcija i et se racunaju kao 0.-ti dan,dakle vraceni su ti dvodnevni

----------


## lovekd

> Hvala Tikki, nadam se da je test stvarno bio nepouzdan!! a sutra cu definitivno radit ponovno.
> Mare41, da u subotu ujutro je bila punkcija a et u ponedjeljak ujutro, to u principu i je 2 dana,hvala na trudu a ja negdje procitala (bar mislim da jesam jer neznam otkud mi to inace) da se racuna da mi je 3.dan bio et.... sad vise ni sama neznam otkud mi to!   
> Inace trenutno nemam bas nikakvih "trudnickih"simptoma ( a do prije par dana sam ih imala- vjerojatno od utrića) osim povisene temperature,umora i pojacanog znojenja..
> *Meni je dr.Alebić napisao da betu vadim 30.5. a ja je mislila izvadit u utorak pa sad neznam dal da mu javim u utorak ili u srijedu rezultat-bojim se da ce vikat na mene kaj ga nisam poslusala jer on je ipak dr.   Cure što mislite,ima li koja iskustva s tim?*


I ja sam ju vadila ranije nego što sam trebala, nije mi ništa rekao! Samo, bili ste već nestrpljivi,ha? I nasmije se.... ma, mislim da nije bed ak je i koji dan ranije... on je stvarno super dr  :Smile: 

Sretno ti bilo....za lijepe, troznamenkaste brojčice  :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljka84

geceta hvala, sad cu znat za ubuduce,znas kako je to 1x-lud, zbunjen normalan  :Smile:  haha

lovekd-ma samo dan ranije cu vadit( to mi je vazno ako se vracam radit jer mi je 31.5.strka na poslu, a ovak bi se vratila vec 30.pa bila bar malo stigla bit u toku) tako da mislim da ako sam trudna 29. bit cu i 30.-og... ajme i ja bi bila presretna  :Very Happy:  
Drzite mi fige i ja cu vama svima :Smile:  
kaj bi ja bez vas curke  :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

Ja vam se sutra pridruzujem :Very Happy:

----------


## geceta

Ja sam totalno happy sto si i tu sutra ponovno ovdje s nama :Smile:  koliko ti ih vraca?

----------


## tikica78

Tri nadam se..pa bude valjda jedna se primila..

----------


## zeljka84

> Ja vam se sutra pridruzujem



SUPER, sretno tikice :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

Curke maloprije bila na wc-u i pogledam papir kad  :gaah:  , crveno smeđi sluzavi trag, a danas mi je 28.dan ciklusa. i sad sam vec 100x ponovno prebrisala papirom nebi li pronašla jos sta crvveno ali za sada nista. Ajme kako sam se prepala!!!! Ima  li jos koja cekalica takve probleme ili neka krvarenja????? (iskreno se nadam da nema!!)Nadam se da nije dosla menga!!! tako me strah!!! Cak mislim da bi sutra isla vadit betu jer je sutra 14dnt! Samo se nadam da se krvarenje nece nastaviti!!!!!!! Čitala sam po forumu da krvarenje ne mora znacit da nisam trudna ali strah me sada. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mery13

tikica78 ma naravno da će se primit i ostati uz mamicu svih 9mj, evo malo trudničkih vibrica za tebe~~~~~~~~~sretno

----------


## Konfuzija

*Željka*, nemoj više utrogestane vaginalno, nego ih popij i sutra izvadi betu. Tako je i meni curkalo pa je bila pozitivna. Sretno!

----------


## *TINA*

ŽELJKA možeš danas slobodno izvaditi betu jer ti je 14 dnt...
meni se kod 1 transfera također pojavio smeđi iscjedak...
nemoj gubiti nadu jer beta je ta koja ima "zadnju riječ"....  :Smile: )
utrogestane bi nastavila stavljati vaginalno...

javi nam lijepu vijest!!!

dali koja čekalica ide na Sv. Duh??

----------


## zeljka84

Konfuzija i Tina bojim se da nemam bas lijepu vijest  :Sad:  danas sam popiskila testic i bila je ogromna 1 crta a ona druga se nije na testu pojavila ni nakon sta sam test ostavila 2 sata   :Crying or Very sad:  a na 14 dnt vec bi se itekako moglo na testu vidit ima li ista.....i opet mi je ujutro na papiru bila smeđa mrljica- kao ono kad mi menga vec odlazi... sutra cu definitivno napravit betu ali bojim se da ce pokazat kao i test..... ipak mi je 1x pa mi je nekako bilo nestvarno da odmah uspijem al svejedno jako zelim biti trudna!!! kao i sve vi bez obzira koji je broj postupaka iza vas.. utrice cu stavljat vaginalno jos danas,osim ak se ne pojaca krvarenje onda cu ih nastaviti piti. Bila sam u krevetu sve do sada, najrađe bi cijeli dan plakajuci  prespavala...ali nakon duzeg razmisljanja ipak sam odlucila da se napravit laganu generalku po kuci ( u stilu bake od 90.god) jer se vjerojatno vracam radit i otic na pramenove koji su mi vec odavno prerasli (jer ako ostanem trudna mislila sam se vratit na prirodnu boju). Nadam se da bojanje ne smeta a i da to obavim prije menge. 
Nadam se da ce ostale cekalice imati vise srece!! pusa

----------


## *TINA*

draga Željka... zaista ti od sveg srca želim da beta pokaže troznamenkasti broj...
ako i bude suprotno, znaj da će se i nama jednog dana osmijehnuti sreća i da ćemo jednog dana držati u naručju svoje malo blago koje toliko iščekujemo...
samo treba biti uporan i ne predati se lako...  
prošli mjesec sam isplakala dušu... a evo ovaj mjesec opet čekam i potajno se nadam da će se ovaj moj mali smrzlić izboriti za život (iako realno male su mogućnosti)...
za razliku od prije, nemam nikakvih simptoma... samo konstantno JAKA PROBADANJA!!

ako i ovo ne uspije mislim da ću pričekati da mi se tijelo oporavi i pričekati usvajanje novog zakona koji je uvelike bolji od ovog starog...

----------


## Richy

Željkice, nije sve izgubljeno!!Možda beta ipak pokaže sasvim drugačije stanje stvari, nego je to napravio testić?!ja ti to od srca želim!! A, meni ti ide to tješenje drugih, ali sebi ne mogu pomoći...a to je ono najgore!Test nisam radila, iako mi je 14.dan...nemam hrabrosti jednostavno....simptoma gotovo nikakvih, posve se dobro osjećam...srijeda je blizu, tada vadim betu!!ne očekujem čudo, jer mi se čuda u životu baš i ne događaju....mada bih to voljela svim svojim srcem!!Sada sam se tek uvjerila da  sve ovo prije što nosi postupak se nekako preživi i prođe brzo, ali ovo čekanje od dana transfera pa do bete....to doslovce ubija!! :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Mery13

Richy sretno u srijedu i nek ti se dogodi čudo....nek beta bude troznamenkasta....makar bi ja na tvom mjestu  već sutra izvadila betu ja sam je vadila 12dnt i vidiš kolika je bila~~~~~~sretnoooooo :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

Da Tina slazem se s tobom...i zelim srecu tvom malom smrzlicu :Smile: )) mozda je i dobro da nemas nikakvih simptoma za razliku od prije kod se nije dobro zavrsilo.ovaj puta mozda hoce, ne predaj se olako.. Ja se jos uvijek potajno nadam da ce beta bit ok, ali iskreno i realno svjesna sam da cu u jesen ponovno u borbu, novi postupak!
Richy  :fige:   :Heart:

----------


## zeljka84

> *Željka*, nemoj više utrogestane vaginalno, nego ih popij i sutra izvadi betu. Tako je i meni curkalo pa je bila pozitivna. Sretno!


jesi li radila test i ako jesi jel bio pozitivan?

----------


## Richy

Hvala vam,najdraže moje!!  :Love: Ljubim vas! :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## kitty

curke, evo i mene k vama, od danas imam na čuvanju dvije dvodnevne 4-stanične mrvice.

----------


## tikica78

Evo i mene ja čuvam tri mrvice..

----------


## Mala Maja

ha, ima nas još...i ja čuvam tri mrvice  :Wink:

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, mislim na tebe cijeli dan i nikak da odem na forum. evo me sada. draga sretno, sretno....sad uzivaj i radi sve kao i prije...

----------


## kiki30

tikica,sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Evo i mene ja čuvam tri mrvice..


Jupiiiiiii, sad nek i ostanu kod tebe bar dvije  :Smile: 

Moja beta danas 18 dpt 1750, očekivala sam oko 1000...

----------


## geceta

Bravo!!!!cestitam,bubimitka :Smile: !!!

----------


## tikki

Bubimitka prekrasna beta!

Tikica78 sretno!

----------


## zeljka84

sretno tikica, kitty i mala maja !!!dobro ih cuvajte mazite i pazite  :Smile: 
bubimitka cestitam!
ja cu sutra na vađenje bete, poslije 2 negativna testa, mozda mi beta bude treca sreca :Smile: )

----------


## Bubimitka81

> sretno tikica, kitty i mala maja !!!dobro ih cuvajte mazite i pazite 
> bubimitka cestitam!
> ja cu sutra na vađenje bete, poslije 2 negativna testa, mozda mi beta bude treca sreca)


Željka sretno sutra, nadam se da ćeš nam javiti lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

tnx cure drzite mi fige!!

----------


## tikki

Sretno željka!

----------


## kitty

zeljka84 sretno sutra, nek te beta iznenadi!
Bubimitka81, e pa ovo je već beturina  :Wink: , mirno i školski do kraja!

----------


## geceta

Dobro jutro,svima :Smile:  kuham si vec drugu kavicu pa ako ima ikog budnog i svidi mu se taj miris,nek mi se pridruzi :Smile:

----------


## Laki

Gaceta, mmm što je fina kavica... i kako lijepo paše....

Željka84, sretno danas...

Bubimitka, superiška, laganini do kraja....

----------


## tikica78

jutro svima..
kiarad draga hvala ti..
bubi super za beturinu! sad se opusti..
geceta kad se ti dižeš ujutro tako rano?? kava se ohladila . :Laughing: 
imam  par pitanja za vas cure da li prvi dan danas da bas samo lezim? i da li da lezim na ledjima?
planiram provesti tri dana ovak mirno a onda back to life..

----------


## geceta

Ma daj!nikak ne spavam a nocas sam posebno lose,zaspala s bolovima dolje otkad sam stavila utrice a probudila me nemirnica i bolovi u ledima.zapravo sam htjela vidjeti sto ima na tv :Wink: 
Ja sam prvi dan skroz prelezala,drugi sam hodala po kuci,treci sam isla na kavu i u duckas.inace sam u svakom postupku na ledima,povremeno na lijevom boku.

----------


## tikica78

ma mene ništa ne boli i ovaj put nisam ni napuhana..osjećam se super ali nemam mira... a valjda cu izdrzati lezati cijeli dan

----------


## geceta

Samoj mi je u biti isto tako ovaj puta,nist niti nabreklo nit napuhano,jedino kak i sama kazes,neki nemir.podsvijest radi svoje :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Geceta hvala za kavicu  :Smile: 
Nadam se da su ti ovi "simptomi" pravi, mogli bi biti.. Držim ti ručnonožne  :Smile: 

Tikice ja nisam ležala ni 5 min., osim kad stavim utriće.. A 2 dpt mi je bio roćkas koji nisam slavila, ali su od ujutro do popodne stalno dolazili u naletima da mi čestitaju pa sam šetala van-unutra, kuhala kavice, sokiće i što već... Baš su me našetali.. Treći dan laganini, a četvrti smo otputovali.. I eto  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

e to sam htjela čuti! hvala ti BUbi! :Very Happy: 
ma nisam ni ja prošli put i tad mi je uspjelo ..a kad god sam bila zaljepljena za krevet nije uspjelo.
ali nekako sam zaboravila da li sam prošli put ležala prvih par dana??
ma lagano ću se ja kretati ..a u petak na posao.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma baš tako, Luči mi je rekao da su najbitniji 2 i 3 dpt, tj. oni dani kad si pikaš brev. i decap. i ako će se primiti tada će se primiti, nakon toga sve u normalu.
Iako mi se još uvijek podrazumijeva da ne teglim neke terete, ne trčim i tako to...

----------


## tikica78

ma da pa to normalno do kraja ne bi.. ali znači ta prva tri dana kad se bocka pažljivo. super hvala ti što si mi to rekla.
ja se sjećam prošli put da sam 4dpt bila na poslu kad su mi krenuli neki bolovi, tak da sam i kući otišla i to je bila implantacija sigurna sam.
jer drugi dan je potpuno bol prošla.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Nadam se da će te zaboliti i ovaj put  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

hehe i ja se nadam.
kad ti imaš prvi uzv? hoćeš ići kod L.?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bila jučer kod svog socijalca da mi može pisati bolovanje, vidio je vrećicu od 4,7 mm..
Luči je rekao da ne moram dolaziti kod njega, ja mislila da se to podrazumijeva.. Tako da sad ne znam šta ćemo.. Voljela bih kod njega vidjeti srčeko prvi puta, ali iskreno, ne voza mi se do tamo za 5 min. pregleda...
Jesi ti išla?

----------


## tikica78

jesam na prvi uzv, nismo još tad vidjeli srčeko a onda kasnije nisam ..
super za GV!  :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljka84

Evo cure da vam javim, ujutro vadila krv za betu i veli mi zenska da su mi sutra oko 13h gotovi nalazi?!!!??? SUTRA!!? pa ja mislila da je to odmah gotovo i sad sam povukla neke veze i vezice i nadam se da cu danas do 15 h znat kolika je! inace cu poludit do sutra! a jos mi u međuvremenu nakon dva dana smeđeg iscjedka danas pocela i lagana krv ici.... neznam dali da se uopce cemu jos nadam  :Sad:

----------


## kitty

zeljka84, drži se, ništa nije gotovo dok beta ne kaže svoje, ~~~ da te ipak iznenadi! a ovo za nalaz da će biti tek sutra - treba žicati primarnog ginića da na uputnicu napiše hitno, onda bude gotovo za sat-dva. ili izvadiš privatno.

----------


## Anja&ja

Drage moje, puno vas sve pozdravljam.
Dugo se već družim s vama čitajući vas, ali evo prvi put vam pišem.
Iza nas je 9. postupak, danas smo saznali neuspješan.
Svima vam želim puno sreće, Bozjeg blagoslova i snage za dalje.

----------


## kiarad

> jutro svima..
> kiarad draga hvala ti..
> bubi super za beturinu! sad se opusti..
> geceta kad se ti dižeš ujutro tako rano?? kava se ohladila .
> imam  par pitanja za vas cure da li prvi dan danas da bas samo lezim? i da li da lezim na ledjima?
> planiram provesti tri dana ovak mirno a onda back to life..


onda kad se meni primilo sam ležala samo prvi dan a onda laganini...taman me ugvatio vikend pa sam baunjala...

----------


## geceta

Zeljka,trebala si se raspitati koji tebi najblizi lab napravi cim prije nalaze.ja moram prijeci 50km za to al isplati se.sretno!

----------


## Inesz

cure evo samo da vam svima zavibram  :Smile:  neka vam sve bude u najboljem redu i beturine i srčeka i sve dalje  :Smile: 
posebno  vibram tikici78, draga, tako me je dirnula zadnja rečenica u tvom potpisu. sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## zeljka84

a hvala kitty,sad cu znat za drudi puta :Sad:  nije mi napisala hitno, a nisam je ni trazila jer nisam znala da to treba naglasit....ovo nisu moji dani definitivno!

----------


## zeljka84

evo curke, sad me zvala kolegica,ipak je preko veze uspjela doc do nalaza i beta je manja od 1.2  :Crying or Very sad:  
odoh se dobro isplakat pa nazvat doktora da vidimo sta dalje :Smile: 
svima zelim da imate vise srece od mene i da vam se mrvice uhvate!
pusa  :Heart:

----------


## geceta

Nazalost,previse nas je to vec proslo :Sad:  zao mi je, draga  :Love:  drzi se i dobro se isplaci! Nadam se da ces sto prije moci pokusati ponovo

----------


## maza975

mone isćekivanje bete nije sretno završilo. Danas dobila......

----------


## kitty

ajme cure pa šta je ovo danas? samo neke loše vijesti... 
zeljka84 i maza975  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love: , isplačite se danas, a nakon toga što prije u planiranje novih pobjeda  :Kiss: !

----------


## žužy

zeljka84 i maza975,baš mi je žao...glupi neki dan  :Love:

----------


## tikica78

uh Željka i maza baš mi je žao..držite se cure :Love:  i brzo nam se vratite u postupak.

Inesz..hvala ti puno puno punooooo.. :Heart:

----------


## Richy

željka84 i maza975...iskreno mi je žao! :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Meni je sutra dan "D"....danas sam ipak smogla hrabrosti i napravila test ( Gravignost mini ), i to oko 5.00 h ujutro...još je bio mrak, pod svjetlom sam sve to odradila i pratila testić...ona kontrolna crta se pokazala istog časa...a onda sam čekala da li će biti još kakvih promjena?!?ne znam više da li sam si umislila, ali činilo mi se da onako u laganim tragovima vidim neku roskastu crticu, tek mikroskopski vidljivo....napravila odmah još jedan, i opet isti slučaj....čak sam budila muža da vidim da li i on nešto vidi ili umišljam?!Ma ne, s obzirom da mi je danas već 15.dan od ETa, crta bi morala biti jako uočljiva, tako da mislim da je sve to bio plod naše mašte! :Sad: Grizla sam samu sebe što sam uopće radila test dan prije bete...ali opet neka, sada barem znam na čemu sam!Jako mi je žao što ovaj puta nije uspjelo, ali s obzirom da mi je ovo tek 1. postupak, nisam mogla ni očekivati drugačiji ishod....kod mene se inače čuda ne događaju, trebam se dobro pomučiti oko svega što želim u životu!Ali jedno je sigurno, neću odustati.... :No: Za bebicu se vrijedi itekako boriti pod svaku cijenu!
većina vas je prošla također trnoviti put, kako mogu pročitati, ali ste uporne i ustrajne u svome cilju!!Vi mi dajete snagu i volju da se borim i dalje!Hvala vam na tome,drage moje! :Love:

----------


## kitty

Richy, druga crtica je druga crtica ma kako blijeda bila. nek te beta sutra ipak obraduje  :Wink:

----------


## tikica78

draga Richy nije još sve izgubljeno , samo ti odi napravi betu i javi nam, ne gubi nadu do kraja..
a ako i nije uspjelo odmah zovi dr. da dogovoriš novi postupak , meni je tako bilo lakše kad odmah znam kad idem dalje.
bitka je izgubljena ali ne i rat..drži se!
a ja vibram da te sutra iznenadi beta! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti draga Kitty....i ja bih to voljela svim srcem...ali iskreno, sumnjam!Hug!

----------


## Richy

Hvala ti na potpori draga tikice78!!Srce si velikooo!!

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Richy misli pozitivno  :Love: , možda te ipak beta iznenadi!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uh, Maza i Željka šaljem vam veliki  :Love: 

Richy ako se vidjela crtica onda je to to.. A i ako nije, ne znači ništa.. Nekim trudnicama su testovi bili negativni.. Ne odustaj do bete.. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

U dobru i zlu i Bubimitka81, hvala vam na ovim utješnim riječima!!Pusa :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

Richy i ja vibram da je crtica-zaista crtica.....i da nas sutra iznenadis s lijepom betom....  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Richy draga navijam za pozitivnu betu sutra,a iskreno vjerujem da ce biti..sretno :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Zeljka i maza saljem veliki virtualni zagrljaj..zao mi je

----------


## kiki30

zeljka84 i maza975,žao mi je...  :Sad: 
Richy,za jednu lijepu betu sutra..

----------


## Richy

Hvala vam drage moje na svim tim pozitivnim vibracijama koje mi šaljete!!Ljubim vas! :Kiss:

----------


## una99

Richy~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutrašnju betu

----------


## mostarka86

željka, maza, žao mi je zbog vas  :Sad:

----------


## zeljka84

> Richy, druga crtica je druga crtica ma kako blijeda bila. nek te beta sutra ipak obraduje


potpisujem!  :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

hvala cure na podrsci :Smile:  vi me najbolje razumijete! 
evo obrisala sam suze i krenula dalje. nazvala doktoricu i kaze mi da prestanem s utricima, te kad dobim mengu u 6.mj zovnem je prvi dan i 3.dolazim na pregled i krecemo dalje!!! malo me iznenadila da odmah idem ( valjda) u novi postupak..ja mislila da cu cekat jesen, al moze i ovako..valjda cu se do tad oporavit od ovih hormona i vratit se u normalu

----------


## tikki

Željka i maza, žao mi je cure  :Love:  
Richy, držim fige  :fige:

----------


## Laki

Richy, čekamo tvoju troznamenkastu betu danas....

Željka84 vibre za novi start...

----------


## maza975

Hvala Vam cure. Mislim da ja odustajem, nemam snage više to obavljati i prolaziti. S druge strane tek sad vidjela kako je to kod nas "slabo" organizirano, mislim na ulz obavimo ga u 2 minute a dok dođem na red prođem 3 sata. Svima puno sreće, držite se  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

mazo odmori se i dobiti ćeš nove snage.. što je čekanje u čekaonici naspram djeteta u naručju?
ja bi čekala koliko god treba..samo da mi se ostvari želja.

----------


## kiki30

slažem se s tikicom  :Smile:  i ja sam odustajala ali evo ipak je želja jača od svega..

----------


## Mery13

Želka i Mazo stvarno mi je žao...držite se i ne odustajte :Love: 

Richy da nas danas razveseliš s lijepom betom~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

Richy sretno danas ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## nati

testići su se meni obili u glavu..1.test negativan 2.test sa tankom crtom ja se ispalakala a kad ono drugi dan beta troznamenkasta..  Richy sretno danas!

tikica78~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~čekam taj 12.06. i da javiš veliku betu!

----------


## Richy

Drage moje, evo da vam se javim....Hvala vam svima na podršci, ali izgleda ovaj puta ništa od toga... :Sad:  Nisam imala hrabrosti podići nalaz, pa sam čekala u autu i poslala muža da podigne...Moja beta danas vrijednosti 3,9....( baš ne kužim te mjerne jedinice i to... ), ali kaže muž da mu je rekla ona tamo što daje nalaze da je test nedefiniran, kao da ispada da je više negativan nego pozitivan, ali da se svakako moram ćuti sa svojim doktorom da on kaže svoje mišljenje!?!Mislim stvarno....nema se tu što reći...sve jasno kao dan...negativan i gotovo!Sada se bojim zvati Alebića jer mi je rekao da ga zovem iza 14.00h, pa da vidim što će mi reći!Kod mene uvijek mora biti sve komplicirano i složeno... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Danas sam u komi! :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kitty

Richy  :Love: , nažalost beta manja od 5 se računa kao negativna  :Sad: . odtuguj danas a onda što prije u nove pobjede!

----------


## pirica

*Richy*

----------


## tikica78

uh Richy...žao mi je. ali brzo ćeš ti nama u novi postupak!

----------


## mare41

Richy, koliko se sjećam-Petrova sve ispod 5 tumači kao negativan nalaz, žao mi je, bit će drugi put!
(evo sad vidim da je i kitty isto pisala)

----------


## žužy

> mazo odmori se i dobiti ćeš nove snage.. što je čekanje u čekaonici naspram djeteta u naručju?
> ja bi čekala koliko god treba..samo da mi se ostvari želja.


potpisujem :Heart:

----------


## geceta

Richy,kao sto su ti cure napisale,to je negativno,zao mi je  :Love:  isplaci se do 14,nazovi dr i mozda vec uskoro krenes opet

----------


## u dobru i zlu

Richy žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Richy žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Strašna

Richy žao mi je....ali ne tuguj, glavu gore....to ti je prvi postupak...samo hrabro!

----------


## Richy

Hvala vam drage moje hrabre žene!! Eto da, doktor A. mi je rekao da ništa od trudnoće ovaj puta i da se odmorim preko ljeta i budem još spremnija za 2. postupak u jesen! Moram se javiti prvi dan menge u 9.mjesecu i treći dan doći gore spremnija no ikad!! Svjesna sam bila da su rijetki oni kojima se trudnoća desi u prvom postupku, sve je to meni bilo kristalno jasno....i nisam se uopće nadala da meni hoće...ali kada ugledaš taj papir i još ti doktor potvrdi da od bebice nema ništa, nemoguće je da te ne dirne duboko u srce!!Ja sam se dobro isplakala, jer nisam mogla izdražati....sada mi je već malo bolje!Ja se držim one..." Što te ne ubije ,to te ojača ! "...tako i je...nema odustajanja....doći ću ja do svoje bebice!! :Love: Sada mi jednostavno još nije bilo suđeno... :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## tikki

Richy, žao mi je.  :Love:  dobro je da brzo idete u novi postupak, sada se isplaći, odmori preko ljeta iujesen u nove pobjede!
Mazo, nadam se da ćete nakon odmora smoći snage za nastavak borbe i da ćete doći do svojeg malog zlata.

----------


## Richy

Hvala  tikki!! :Love:

----------


## *TINA*

Richy, tako mi je žao... ali glavu gore...

drage moje ja neznam šta da radim? kako sam mogla biti tako glupa????
danas sam nerazmišljajući podigla 5kg tereta.... sve je bilo ok, ali za sat vremena nesnošljiva bol i jako presjecanje.... toliko jako da su mi suze išle.... nakon pol sata bol je prestala, sad je samo blaga, tupa bol.... 
bojim se da sam svojom nepromišljenošću sve upropastila....  :Crying or Very sad:  ....
danas mi je inače 9 dnt....

----------


## amyx

TINA, čisto sumnjam da si nešto upropastila tim postupkom...ja sam svog peseka koji ima 6 kg uredno savki dan nosala po stepenicama gore-dole na četvrti kat i sve je bilo ok (  :Cool:  pesek mi je malo razmažen, kaj mogu )

----------


## geceta

OFF:moj pesek kraj mene cijeli dan pajki i opce ne trazi van sve dok muz ne dode jer sve kuzi.
Tina,nece ti to ugrozit nista,ako je namijenjeno primit se,ak je genetski dobro,ostat ce tu.Mozda se jos cvrsce primilo :Smile: ali za svoj mir ubuduce nemoj i pazi na sebe

----------


## zeljka84

Richy :Love:

----------


## tetadoktor

transfer 3 zametka prošao bez ikakvih poteškoća, beta za cca 14 dana  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mala Maja

Danas je i nama 6 dpt....., .....i još malo bliže smo do bete.... negdje na pola puta!
................3 mrvice  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

ej curke da vas pitam ako mi je u ponedjeljak bio transfer , koji je meni danas dpt treći ili četvrti..uh ja to nikako ne kužim..

----------


## kiki30

tikice,danas ti je 3dnt-jer se dan transfera ne računa  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

puno ti hvala Kiki.. a kad dolazi do implantacije 4dpt jel tako? ako je trodnevni embrij.

----------


## kiki30

evo draga ovako nekako ide:
Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:

  1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

  2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

  3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

  4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

  5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

  6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

  7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

  8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

  9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 

             urina

----------


## tikica78

hvala ti puno..  :Heart:

----------


## kiki30

znači sutra će se mrve čvrsto primiti za mamicu i držat će se punih 9 mjeseci..od srca ti želim...

----------


## tikica78

joj kiki hvala ti.. malo sam u strahu jer nisam napirena i ništa me ne boli kao da nisam nikad ni bila u postupku ..pa me to bedira totalno.
a prošli put me točno na 4dpt boljelo jako, znači sutra još ima nade..

----------


## kiki30

a znam,ma ne mora svaki put biti isto..
meni je u svakom postupku drugačije ali sjećam se da kad sam ostala trudna nisam nikakve bolove imala,niti šta osjetila..
ma sigurna sam da će dragi Bog ostaviti bar jednu mrvu...

----------


## tikica78

hvala ti draga , i ja se nadam iskreno.. jako mi je već teško.

----------


## kitty

> evo ovako: do 6.dnt ništa osim napuhnutosti i blagih bolova u donjem dijelu trbuha, cicke blago bolne. od 8.-10.dnt bolovi kao PMS i to dosta intenzivni, u to vrijeme počele bolit bradavice i blago potamnile, 6.dnt iskočio mi herpes (to inače nikad nemam tako da sam ga povezala s implatacijom i padom imuniteta i doživjela ga kao dobar znak). nakon 10.dnt povremeno bolovi kao PMS, bradavice i dalje bolne i još tamnije. e da, i cijelo vrijeme uuuužasan umor i pospanost (ali mislim da je to od utrića).


evo dokaz da sam skroz prošvikala, tražim simptome koje sam imala kad je bila biokemijska - za sada je sve isto kao i tad, danas je 3.dnt...

----------


## pirica

i ja se prijavljujem na ovu temu, danas 2dpt nište ne osjećam i ništa ne očekujem, pomalo sam si bedasta jer sam doma ostala

----------


## tikica78

ja došla raditi , nemam živaca više doma brojati zjake.
kitty ako je tako super , jedino što ja nisam ni napuhana onak jako kao inače..


imam pitanje za vas.. prijateljici mi je et blastice tri i danas joj je 11dpt i na testu joj je pokazalo dvije crte doduše ova testna je slabija,a zadnji brevactid je primila prije 6 dana..
jel ima razloga za radost?

----------


## kiarad

> joj kiki hvala ti.. malo sam u strahu jer nisam napirena i ništa me ne boli kao da nisam nikad ni bila u postupku ..pa me to bedira totalno.
> a prošli put me točno na 4dpt boljelo jako, znači sutra još ima nade..


mene nije ništa boljelo...osim kaj su me poslije ciste rasturile. tak da znaš i sama da to ništa ne znači.

----------


## kiarad

> ja došla raditi , nemam živaca više doma brojati zjake.
> kitty ako je tako super , jedino što ja nisam ni napuhana onak jako kao inače..
> 
> 
> imam pitanje za vas.. prijateljici mi je et blastice tri i danas joj je 11dpt i na testu joj je pokazalo dvije crte doduše ova testna je slabija,a zadnji brevactid je primila prije 6 dana..
> jel ima razloga za radost?


mislim da ima.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Naravno da ima Tikice, ja sam prošli put pravila test nekih 4-5 dana nakon brev., čisto da vidim kako izgleda pozitivan test.. Kad ono ništa, dakle ispario je..
Čestitam prijateljici  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

joj hvala vam puuuuunoooooo! kako sam sad sretna!  :Very Happy:

----------


## BigBlue

Curke pozdrav,

ne stignem sve vas u postupcima "poloviti" po raznim temama, ali ako dobijemo koju frišku trudnicu, pls javite se na odbrojavanje. 
Ako ništa drugo, da oborimo u svibnju ovogodišnji ožujski rekord  :Wink: 

Tnx!

----------


## tetadoktor

evo mene sa "pametnim" pitanjem: u srijedu 30.5. sam imala transfer u večernjim satima. i sve je bilo ok do nekih 4 do 5 sati nakon transfera. onda su počeli oštri neugodni bolovi i to takvi da nisam mogla spavati niti se normalno namjestiti u krevetu. nakon par sati bolovi su prošli i od tad nemam problema, osim što mi je sve pod nekakvim pritiskom. s obzirom da se implantacija događa negdje 3. dan nakon transfera, wtf is this?  :Smile: 

možda netko moje zapažanje smatra smiješnim, ali ovo mi je prvi transfer u životu pa još uvijek nemam iskustva  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

mislim da je to pritisak i bol od jajnika, oni su ti sad pod šokom i reagiraju.

----------


## tetadoktor

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

ma ništa nisam sigurna da sam u pravu al eto ..
joj ja danas samo plačem , ko kišna godina

----------


## tetadoktor

mene jos uvijek sve veseli, dok me beta 13.6. ne spusti na zemlju  :Wink:

----------


## tikica78

ma meni je tek 4dpt a evo ne mogu si pomoći hormoni me peru valjda

----------


## tetadoktor

ja sam na 2dpt, jos kaskam za tobom  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Mucnina i glavobolja

----------


## tikica78

opa geceta.. nije lošeeee... :Smile:

----------


## geceta

To meni obicno bude pred pms :Sad: al trbuh ne smijem nikam ni prislonit koliko boli na dodir.otkad smo krenuli sa postupcima,imam povremene migrene.
Kak si ti danas?osim radno.ja doma ali okej mi je to,smirena sam barem,jedino me kisa smeta pa ne uzivam po dvoristu kak sam mislila da budem

----------


## kitty

ja jučer plakala kao kišna godina na Seks i grad film... 
danas 4.dnt, simptoma za sada nikakvih osim blage napuhnutosti i standardne utrogestanske pospanosti i non-stop trčanja na wc... 
u ponedjeljak idem raditi, ne mogu više izdržati doma sama sa sobom  :Grin: .

----------


## neumorna

utrogestanska pospanost. divan izraz.  :D

----------


## tikica78

meni sad počeli neki bolovi dolje jedva sjedim.. napuhala sam se extra a dosad ništa posebno.
i meni se od utrogestana spava a mjehur me pritšće pa čak i boli na znam jel i to od utrića?

geceta simptomi trudnoće i pms su slični tak da može glavobolja biti i od T. koji je tebi danas dpt?

----------


## geceta

Ma dajte vise s tom utrogestanskom pospanosti!:p nist kod mene,opce mi se ne spava:/
Uf a odlazak na wc mi je nocna mora,jedva sjednem i opce piskim a nonstop moram.
Placem povremeno,bezveze nekad,i vidim da pocinjem zivcanit. A vidjet cemo...
Neumorna,koji nam je dpt? Ja se moram zbrojit. 9dpt jel?

----------


## pirica

*geceta* pa možeš ti test za dva dana isprobat

----------


## geceta

A znam,draga,al ak se neceg bojim,to su testovi :Smile: ironija

----------


## tikica78

geceta jesi ti primila inekcije poslije transfera. mene danas sve rastura, mislim da je to od jučerašnje inekcije

----------


## geceta

Ne,na VV to ne daju,barem koliko ja znam.zadnja je stoperica

----------


## tikica78

a ja primila jednu 2dpt drugu 3dpt i još jednu 7dpt..

----------


## pirica

> Ne,na VV to ne daju,barem koliko ja znam.zadnja je stoperica


nekad su davali tj dok je dr L bio davali su svima, nakon što je otišao više ne daju
i btw ja volim testiće tek je 3dnt a mene prstići već svrbe

----------


## pirica

> a ja primila jednu 2dpt drugu 3dpt i još jednu 7dpt..


prima se 5. dan od punkcije, 6. dan od punkcije i 10. dan od punkcije i to je to što si napisala ali se broji od punkcije a ne et-a

----------


## tikica78

aha ..nisam znala.
Pirice a kad misliš da se može prvi testić obzirom na inekcije..

----------


## pirica

> aha ..nisam znala.
> Pirice a kad misliš da se može prvi testić obzirom na inekcije..


bar 5 dana od zadnje (bar sam ja tako napravila)

----------


## kitty

> Ne,na VV to ne daju,barem koliko ja znam.zadnja je stoperica


mi smo sve na dan punkcije dobile Brevactide 1500, kaj ti nisi to dobila?

----------


## tikica78

> bar 5 dana od zadnje (bar sam ja tako napravila)


znači tek mogu tamo 08.06.... haha gle opet 08.06.! :Laughing:

----------


## geceta

A da stvarno,Kitty!! Valjda sam nekako bila pod dojmom punkcije pa sam zaboravila tu pikicu nakon :Wink:

----------


## *TINA*

hm, curke... pišete da ste primile po 3 inekcije poslije transfera'?  :Confused: 
ja sam u obadva postupka primila samo 1!!! sad sam skroz zbunjena... može mi neko pojasniti? molim vas...

----------


## kiki30

TINA,ma baš i meni to nije jasno..ja sam imala 7et i nikad nisam dobila nijednu inkciju nakon toga..

----------


## Mali Mimi

kiki to je tako neki vjeruju u jedno da pomaže kod implantacije a neke ne pridaju tome značaj eto, ja baš čitala nedavno neki tekst o tome na B*eti plus* pa ako te zanima pronjuškaj :Wink:

----------


## kiki30

hoću hvala..   :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Kiki i Tina,na Vv se prima odmah nakon punkcije,poslije vise nista

----------


## kiki30

u kbc RI,nisam nikad dobila inekciju nakon transfera,jedino kad sam išla na FET u Mb sam dobila inekciju,ali onda nisam koristila utriće
kako kaže Mali Mimi,valjda sve ovisi o bolnici

----------


## geceta

Za vrijeme mog zadnjeg postupka su svi bili na tim injekcijama i stalno pricali o tome,tak da mi je doslo da si ih idem sama kupiti,na svoju ruku:D

----------


## pirica

> Za vrijeme mog zadnjeg postupka su svi bili na tim injekcijama i stalno pricali o tome,tak da mi je doslo da si ih idem sama kupiti,na svoju ruku:D


i ja sam u toj šemi ostala T e sad jel do toga...

----------


## geceta

Kad si dobivala injekcije?to mislis?

----------


## MajaPOP

Evo prijavljuje jos jednu cekalicu-sebe. 2 lijepa 8-stanicna embriona vracena 3. dan. Beta 14.6.
Simptomi: ziganje jajnika i maternice, piskenje cesto i mnooogo  :Smile: 

Jos da zivce ne pogubimo do bete  :cupakosu:

----------


## *TINA*

majo dobro došla.... samo se opusti i mazi svoje mrvice....

*geceta* ... kakvu si inekciju primila poslije punkcije?

*pirica* ... isto nerazumijem.. koliko si si davala inekcija i kako??

ja poslije punkcije nisam primila nikakvu inekciju... (doduše mislim da nisam, jer bila sam pod anestezijom)
jedina inekcija koju sam si davala je bila DECAPEPTYL... i to 1 puta sam si davala 2dnt (jer su mi vraćene 3 blastice) a sad sam si piknula 4dnt (vraćena 1 osmostanična)....

jooooooojjj....  :Rolling Eyes:   skroz sam sad zbunjena.... i nervozna... a još* imam samo 2 dana čekanja!!!!!*

----------


## geceta

Tina,nemam pojma,bila sam preuzbudena. Eto vidis da si i ti primala,mi to sto tad primimo i poslije vise nista

----------


## kitty

već sam jučer napisala, evo danas opet: na VV se poslije punkcije dobije 1500 jed. Brevactida. (geceta, piše ti na otpusnom pismu  :Wink: ). ali ja sam osobno kao štopericu dobivala Decapeptyl.

cure kako se držite? ja za sada prestala proučavati simptome, nadam se da će tako i ostati...
Tina, vidim da smo sugrađanke  :Grin:

----------


## *TINA*

ma daj kitty??  :Klap:   di si točno?
zašto ideš tako kasno vadti betu? koliko sam vidjela 13.6 bit će ti 16dnt...

ma ja sam ti sve zbunjenija... nemam apsolutno NIKAKVIH SIMPTOMA!!! osim što sam imala jaka presjecanja.... sad više ni to, čak me ni  (.)(.)  ne bole, što mi je čudno jer pred svaku mengu su me rasturale....
izdržat ću do ponedjeljka kad vadim betu...

----------


## geceta

Je,je,imas praf :Smile:  sad kad kazes da je i na otpusnom,sjetih se da je brevactid a ja sam ga ovaj put primila i umjesto decapeptyla
Ma nema nist,bas nist:/leda me vec rasturaju jedino

----------


## kitty

Tina, imaš pp.

a što se tiče kasnog vađenja bete, nama na VV-u tako preporučuju ali ja sam ti jako znatiželjna tako da već dosta ranije počnem raditi testiće a prošli put sam i betu ranije izvadila. ti si koliko sam skužila na SD, a tamo mi se čini da cure dosta ranije vade betu, frendica koja se tamo liječi uvijek vadi na 12dnt.

geceta, pa ti još sitno brojiš... danas bi već mogao i testić pasti, ha? ma zapravo, bolje me nemoj slušati, nisam normalna  :Grin:

----------


## Laki

Cure, meni danas 10 dnt 2 blastociste, beta u ponedjeljak...
Već puna dva dana imam neko blago krvarenje smeđe-crveno, pisala o tome na temi implantacijsko krvarenje...
Ujutro radila testić, osjetljiviji clearblue i imam plus  :Very Happy: 
Pitanje za iskusne pišalice testića... meni se plus pojavio odmah, čak i prije one kontrolne crte u drugom prozorčiću i prije preporučene 2 minute za očitanje testa...
Veselila bih se da nema tog glupog krvarenja  :Confused: 

Brunaa, kako je kod tebe?

Tina, za ponedjeljak da ti beta bude velika kao i moja....
Pusa svima...

----------


## pirica

> majo dobro došla.... samo se opusti i mazi svoje mrvice....
> 
> *geceta* ... kakvu si inekciju primila poslije punkcije?
> 
> *pirica* ... isto nerazumijem.. koliko si si davala inekcija i kako??
> 
> ja poslije punkcije nisam primila nikakvu inekciju... (doduše mislim da nisam, jer bila sam pod anestezijom)
> jedina inekcija koju sam si davala je bila DECAPEPTYL... i to 1 puta sam si davala 2dnt (jer su mi vraćene 3 blastice) a sad sam si piknula 4dnt (vraćena 1 osmostanična)....
> 
> jooooooojjj....   skroz sam sad zbunjena.... i nervozna... a još* imam samo 2 dana čekanja!!!!!*


na vv
 se prije tri godine dobivalo ovako
choragon 5. dan od punkcije
decapeptyl 6. dan od punkcije
choragon 10. dan od punkcije

----------


## geceta

[QUOTE=kitty;2155997

geceta, pa ti još sitno brojiš... danas bi već mogao i testić pasti, ha? ma zapravo, bolje me nemoj slušati, nisam normalna  :Grin: [/QUOTE]

Da :Smile:  mogla bih no strah me -, a i hubby kaze da pustim, eventualno cemo u cetvrtak pisnut jedan. Koliko god se pravim optimisticna i mislim si da jesam, opet me panika hvata jer nema simptoma:/

----------


## pirica

> Kad si dobivala injekcije?to mislis?


da to mislim

----------


## *TINA*

hvala Pirica....

i tebi Laki, da nam u pon. bude troznamenkasta!!! nemoj se živcirati.... bitna je beta!! čitala sam da se kod nekih žena može pojaviti krvarenje a da se mrvica primila.... još ako ti se pojavio *+* ..... ma nemaš beda!!!  :Very Happy: 
a ponedjeljak je blizu... javi obavezno!

neznam curke... ali meni nepada napamet da radim testić.... nisam toliko hrabra i mislim da bi se samo još više iživcirala.... jer oni nisu pouzdani... a i zašto da radim kad se svejedno za 2-3 dana radi beta...  

Geceta... isto nam je - simptoma bez -  možda nam sada uspije... šaljem vibriceeee ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kitty

Laki, bravo za plusić, pa ti si nam trudnica  :Very Happy: ! njušim da će beta u ponedjeljak biti barem troznamenkasta  :Klap:

----------


## mari mar

....da se i ja se prijavljujem na ovu temu, danas 2dpt nište ne osjećam.......ovo mi je prvi transfer i nemam nikakva iskustva......
jedino mi je dosadno kod kuće.... :iskušenje: 

...dobila sam poslije punkcije Brevactida 1500
sutra još jedan Brevactid 1500 -3.6.
Decapeptyl -4.6. i
Brevactida 1500 -8.6.
dr. L. je rekao da ne radim nikakve testove prije 15. 6.

----------


## Mala Maja

Curke, jel rano da napravim test na 9dpt, vraćeno mi je 3 dan 3 osmost.?
Ubiše me radoznalooooostttttttttt!!!! :Cekam:  i  :Cekam:  i  :Cekam:

----------


## pirica

> Curke, jel rano da napravim test na 9dpt, vraćeno mi je 3 dan 3 osmost.?
> Ubiše me radoznalooooostttttttttt!!!! i  i


možeš probat, ali ja bi ipak sačekala 11dpt

----------


## Mala Maja

Radoznala po prirodi i moje testić na 9dpt je pokazao..............................neumornu plavu svijetlu crticuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!!
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Za Glava, koka  i jajo-ta wheeeeeeeeeeeee, nadam se da će mi beta biti hm hm, sa tri znamenkeeeeeeeeeeeeee , joj cure presretna sam, zanam da je rano ali ova crtica me tako oblila znojem, koda sam prekopala 3 hektara njive ili obišla pješice cijeli jadran.
vesela nedjelja je kod nas a u srijedu idem vaditi beticu(sad ću joj i tepati).

----------


## tikica78

Majo super, predivan je to osjećaj...samo da sad sve mi nastavimo niz..

----------


## kiki30

ajme koliko plusića jeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   čestitke!!
geceta, tikice sad ste vi na redu!!!

----------


## Mala Maja

Ajmo curke, držimo fige figice, palčeve ručne nožne ,...guzne ma sve za velike trbuhe a prije toga velike *beturine*................geceta, tikice.......... i!

----------


## sunasce

Drage moje, evo nisam se dugo javljala, uzela sam malo vremena za sebe, i da se opustim nakon neuspjeha...Da vam javim sretnu vijest za mene, poceli smo ponovno sa procesom  :Very Happy: 
Punkcija je bila jucer, 23 jajasca (ne moram vam ni govoriti kako sam se osjecala, ko da imam kamenje u stomaku), jutros nam javili 17 oplodjenoooooooo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sest smo mogli da zamrznemo, i to smo i ucinili, ali jos cemo zamrznuti i jedan embrij  :Smile: 
U cetvrtak mi je TRANSFER i onda sam s vama cekalica :Very Happy: 
Ljubim vas sve

----------


## ARIANM

Mala Maja čestitammmmmmmm na plusu. Meni danas 8dnt 3 trodnevna embrija i prsti me svrbe za testićem, čekanje izluđuje....koji si test radila???

----------


## *TINA*

Mala Maja   :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:  :Bouncing:   ...... da u srijedu bude velika!!!!!

Sunasce dobro došla.... u koju bolnicu ideš?

----------


## sunasce

> Mala Maja    ...... da u srijedu bude velika!!!!!
> 
> Sunasce dobro došla.... u koju bolnicu ideš?


Ja sam u Njemackoj, u klinici Wiesbaden...tamo sam obavila prvi ICSI i sada evo drugi, i imam samo rijeci hvale...Financijski je dosta tesko, ali sve za bebu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mala Maja

Kupila sam za 30 kn, Clear blue, utopila ga u prvi jutarnji i kako je teklo po testu odmah se pojavila druga crtica.
Presretni smo ali ipak ostaje beta, i prvi ultrazvuk.
Držim figice da vidiš pred očima samo plavo....okomito, pozitivnooooo! :Very Happy:

----------


## MajaPOP

Mala Maja, cestitam! Sigurna sam da ce te u ponedeljak nesto trozamenkasto jaaako obradovati! :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~ za sve ostale cure koje betu rade u narednom tjednu i naravno molim vibre za nas koji smo na testu onaj tamo tjedan (moja betica ide 14.6)  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Moze li dr opce prakse napisati uputnicu za betu?

----------


## kitty

ne može.

----------


## geceta

> ne može.


eh, onda moram jos samo 120km prevaliti da bi mi netko potvrdio 0

----------


## kiki30

meni uvijek dr.opće da uputnicu za betu

----------


## geceta

> meni uvijek dr.opće da uputnicu za betu


hvala. ajd super, barem da ne moram po to ici u drugi grad i onda jos i betu vadit u treci. do sad sam vadila u privatnom labu pa u bolnici, jel se moze to i u laboratoriju doma zdravlja? pitam da bas ne moram trosit pare i ici u Zagreb za bezveze

----------


## kiki30

e sad ti to ne bi znala,mislim da ne može..neznam
Žao mi je zbog minusa  :Sad:   držim fige da treći put bude treća sreća ...

----------


## tikica78

geceta draga .. šta to piše minus na testu u tvom potpisu??
ja sam uvijek vadila krv s uputnicom od opće prakse..

----------


## geceta

u prvom postupku nisam radila test, u drugom sekundarnom nisam isto, sad jesam i eto -, ponovila sam, -, ponovila sam jos jednom, -  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

:Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Sad:

----------


## geceta

nemoj mi se sad tu zbog mene zalostiti da ne naskodis svojim mrvicama  :Love:  sad bi me jedino usrecilo da vidim tvoju pozitivnu betu ovdje i da te mogu stavit na popis trudnica, Bog zna da si to zasluzila

----------


## neumorna

geceta, može dr. opće dat uputnicu! ja sam tako već 2 puta bez ikakvih problema!

----------


## M@tt

> u prvom postupku nisam radila test, u drugom sekundarnom nisam isto, sad jesam i eto -, ponovila sam, -, ponovila sam jos jednom, -


Ajoooooooooooooooj geceta...   :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Eh, ne znam....  Možda je još rano za test...

----------


## geceta

uvijek postoji to mozda za koje se svaki put lovim, cak nisam prvi put vjerovala negativnoj beti, mislim da mi je bolje da se cim prije pomirim sa situacijom i nadam zelenom svjetlu da sto prije mogu u novi postupak

----------


## tetadoktor

geceta, jako mi je žao!!!  :Sad: 


glavu gore i misli pozitivno!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

Geceta pričekaj 8.6 i izvadi betu! možda je zaista rano za testove........  :fige:

----------


## geceta

izvadit cu je no na VV je praksa 16. dan za betu a na drugima vec 12dpt pa nekako onda vise niti nemam neku nadu

----------


## sunasce

Jutro curke...
Gaceta zao mi je zaista zbog minusa  :Love: 
CUre mene zanima samo nesto, da li je ijedna od vas imala nakon pukcije terapiju heparinima? Ja ovaj puta imam i malo sam zbunjena zasto ja se uopce i dalje moram pikati?? Molim vasa iskustva 
Hvala

----------


## Sonja29

geceta~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ipak bude +
Svim curkama čestitke na + 
Čekalicama koje čega ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mala Maja

Pričekaj sa betom, naravno izvadi ju, test može svašta pokazati, mojoj sreći nadam se da će ipak biti na bet kao i na testu.
Betu idem vaditi tek u srijedu a to mi je 13pt, može biti da je još stvarno rano, nemoj se predavati prije 08.06. nikakoooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

----------


## Laki

I ovdje da javim, beta 259,80  :Very Happy: 

A sad ostale čekalice slijedite ovu lijepu brojku.....

Tina, čekamo i tvoju lijepu betu....

Puno sreće svima...

----------


## frka

> Jutro curke...
> Gaceta zao mi je zaista zbog minusa 
> CUre mene zanima samo nesto, da li je ijedna od vas imala nakon pukcije terapiju heparinima? Ja ovaj puta imam i malo sam zbunjena zasto ja se uopce i dalje moram pikati?? Molim vasa iskustva 
> Hvala


sunasce, pogledaj ove teme http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33266-IMUNOLOŠKE-PRETRAGE i http://forum.roda.hr/threads/34638-Heparinke-ili-Fragminke-bivse-i-sadasnje-imam-pitanje

bravo, Laki!!!

----------


## Mala Maja

Evo i tu opet skačemo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## *TINA*

*Geceta*... pričekaj betu...

*Laki* .... BRAVOOOOO!!!!! da se iz dana u dan sve više dupla!!!

curke danas sam vadila krv.... 14dnt..... ali su tek SUTRA GOTOVI NALAZI !!!!!! pa izpizdit ću!!! oprostite na izrazu.... al zbilja mi je više preko glave čekanja...  :cupakosu:

----------


## trantincica

sreeetno svima koji nesto cekaju!!!!
a koje su uspjele iskrene cestitke!!!!
a koje nisu samo lagano naprijed bez odustajanja i uspjeh ce doci!!!

----------


## MalaMa

geceta baš mi je žao  :Love:  , nedaj se draga

----------


## Mala Maja

Još samo 24 h do bete jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jeeeee, blizu smo i da su tri broja!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mala Maja

Još samo 24 h do bete jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii jeeeee, blizu smo i da su tri broja!!! :Very Happy: 
Laki još jedno  :Very Happy: , a za čekalice skačem  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  puta!

----------


## tetadoktor

Laki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam, draga

----------


## tikica78

laki čestitam  :Very Happy: 

ja nemam nikakvih simptoma, čak više nisam ni napuhana, ni grudi me ne bole, ništa.
što znači da ne moram  ni vaditi betu.. poznam svoje tijelo. 
gotovo je.

----------


## milasova8

Tikica nije nista jos gotovo!!! Kazem ti da ce te velika beta iznenadit :Smile:  dat ce Bog..sretno od srca

----------


## tikica78

lijepa moja milasova, hvala ti draga.
da nisam bila prije par mjeseci trudna i uspjela još bi smogla naći tračak nade , ovako znam...
nema veze preživjet ću , prošla sam i gore..

----------


## milasova8

Ja ti vjerujem u moc pozitivnih misli..vjerujem da je to teako,tko zna kakva cu ja biti,ali treba se truditi mislit pozitivno..negativne misli odbacit sto dalje..
Kao.sto kazes prosla si i gore,tako da najmanje 2-3 tjedna biti sa svojim mrvama je pravi uzitak i razlog za srecu..
Draga,opusti se ovih par dana do bete i budi mi sretna zbog svojih mrvica..pusa

----------


## tikica78

je imaš pravo , sigurno je tako.
jedva čekam tvoj postupak i bingo! evo za tebe draga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Hvala ti draga,vrijeme mi leti tako da ce brzo i 9 mj.da dobim lijekove..
Eto nadam se da si malo bar bolje volje..velika pusa

----------


## Bubimitka81

Tikice iš iš sa crnim mislima.. Ništa to ne znači do bete...

----------


## tikica78

Bubi mama zna, osobito ja.
možda je vrijeme da stavim točku na sve.

----------


## mari mar

Tikice, generacijo.......ma kakva točka, kakve su to negativne misli??!!  :oklagija:  
još 7 dana do bete, a ti govoriš da je gotovo, e draga moja NIJE! :Kiss:

----------


## *TINA*

suprug otišao po nalaz.... ja nemam hrabrosti....  :Nope:

----------


## neumorna

evo da javim betu 227, 12 dpt
sutra vadim ponovo

pa jelda je to - to???

----------


## Sonja29

> evo da javim betu 227, 12 dpt
> sutra vadim ponovo
> 
> pa jelda je to - to???


to je to draga....čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

> evo da javim betu 227, 12 dpt
> sutra vadim ponovo
> 
> pa jelda je to - to???


to to to je to....... :Very Happy:  bravoooo

----------


## tikica78

neumorna bravo!!!!  :Very Happy: 
Tina vibramo dok ne dođe nalaz! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## neumorna

weeeeeeee  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## neumorna

jao Tina  :Smile: 

držim figice!!!!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mery13

neumorna čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

joj cure kako sam sretna kad tako dobro počne dan s vašim lijepim betama! odmah se dignem sa dna!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tetadoktor

neumorna cestitam!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## kitty

curke, jedan dan me nema ovdje i dočekaju me ovakve lijepe bete  :Very Happy: ... Laki i neumorna čestitam i ~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!
*TINA* ~~~~~~ da beta bude troznamenkasta!

meni danas 8.dnt, uh tko će dočekati tu betu...

----------


## tikica78

kitty i meni , jel imaš kakve simptače? ja ništa!

----------


## kiki30

neumorna,bravo !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kitty

ma ja ti imam standardno bolne boobies, i nekakve kao grčiće povremeno u donjem dijelu trbuha ali ništa značajno, i ništa što bih mogla povezati kao pravi trudnički simptom. prošli put mi je bar herpes iskočio na 6.dnt pa mi je to bio kao neki pozitivan znak  :Wink: .

ali mislim da ti "simptomi" nemaju nikakve veze, svaka žena je drugačija a i svaka trudnoća kod iste žene je drugačija. tako da glavu gore i ne misliti da je gotovo dok god beta ne kaže svoje! (iako je mislim da ću pišnuti testić za 2-3 dana...)

----------


## bebolinko

neumorna,prvi put pišem ovdje i odmah lijepe vijest :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

čestitam od srcaaaaa,beta je super!!!želim ti bezbriznu i ugodnu trudnoču :Klap: 

TINA držim fige za pozitivnu i veeeliku betu :fige: 

i ostalim curama puuno sreće!!!
meni danas 5dnt :Cekam:

----------


## tikica78

heheh.. i ja mislim tako...da riješimo zagonetku.. :Laughing:

----------


## bebolinko

hehe,mrvicu kasne opstovi al naviknut ću se :Smile:

----------


## *TINA*

da javim.... beta 0   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## neumorna

ah Tina :/
žao mi je
uf kako mi je žao

drži se i glavu gore!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kitty

*TINA*, baš mi je žao draga  :Love:  :Crying or Very sad: ...

----------


## kiki30

tina,baš mi je žao..  :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## bebolinko

TINICE :Sad: 

žao mi je jako...nažalost znamo kako ti je i želim ti da otuguješ i hrabro u nove planove i pobjede

----------


## tikica78

Tina jako mi je žao.. :Love: 
nadam se da ćeš skupiti snage za dalje..

----------


## tetadoktor

**TINA* 
*
glavu gore i hrabro naprijed

----------


## Sonja29

tina žao mi je :Sad:

----------


## geceta

> evo da javim betu 227, 12 dpt
> sutra vadim ponovo
> 
> pa jelda je to - to???


 Cestitam,draga!!!! Od <3  :Kiss:

----------


## geceta

Tina,  :Love:  ,jako te dobro razumijem sad ;(

----------


## Laki

Tina, žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 
Želim ti svu snagu za dalje........

----------


## milasova8

Laki, neumorna čestitam od  :Heart: 

TINA jako mi je žao,sad se isplači i hrabro dalje..pusa

----------


## Mery13

Tina  :Love:

----------


## elizabeta

Evo i mene. Pratim vas već nekoliko dana. 
Meni danas 8 dnt dva 4d zametka. 
Od simptoma hm, svaša i ništa - povremena probadanja u jajnicima i bolne grudi. 

Čestitke svim velikim betama i plusićima  :Very Happy: , a strpljenja i pozitivnih misli svim čekalicama.
Svima iza kojih su neuspješni postupci  :Sad:  ..... ali i puno nade u buduće pozitivne rezultate.
 :Bye:

----------


## tikica78

jutro cure!
ja ko luda, jedan dan plačem jedan sam super, hormoni me valjda dokusurili!  :Laughing: 

danas mi je dobar dan i nada još stoji... 9dpt...

----------


## kiki30

bravo tikice  :Smile:  nada je uvijek tu..
evo ja u petak prva folikumetrija,pa ćemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje

----------


## Bubimitka81

> jutro cure!
> ja ko luda, jedan dan plačem jedan sam super, hormoni me valjda dokusurili! 
> 
> danas mi je dobar dan i nada još stoji... 9dpt...


 :Klap:  That is the spirit!!

----------


## tikica78

znači šljaka! super probat ćemo , ali pustim još dan dva da ovo ispari.. a kad pogledaš pa onda bi i test mogla napraviti jer će mi biti 11dpt.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> znači šljaka! super probat ćemo , ali pustim još dan dva da ovo ispari.. a kad pogledaš pa onda bi i test mogla napraviti jer će mi biti 11dpt.


He he, mislim da si fulala pdf  :Laughing: 
Ali, da.. Šljaka..  :Smile: 
Baš sam i ja pomislila da onda možeš i test napraviti...

----------


## kitty

bravo tikice, nema očajavanja dok postoji nada  :Wink: !

ja vam moram priznati da sam sinoć (8 dnt 2d) išla piškati testić i pojavila se neka sjena od plusića, doduše toliko svijetla da više nisam ni sigurna jel to stvarno bio plusić ili sam ga ja izmislila  :Confused:  :Confused: ... sutra ujutro ponavljam pa ću biti pametnija...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Super Kitty, nadam se da će taj plusić biti pravi za koji dan.. I beta troznamenkasta...  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

kitty a jesi ti primila na 7dpt inekciju?

----------


## kitty

ne, ja sam Brevactide dobila samo na dan punkcije.

----------


## Mala Maja

Betica izvađena i čekamo rezultat iza 13.00h wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, neka bude sa tri brojaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

----------


## tikica78

u super pa tvoj plusić je onda stvarno tu!  :Very Happy: 
blijed je a kakav mora i biti kad ti je tek 9dpt kao i meni.

----------


## tikica78

Majice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## kitty

nadam se da će i ostati, užasno me strah da ne bude opet biokemijska...

----------


## tikica78

iš iš takve mislim, nije i neće biti!
ovo je bebica samo takva vidjet ćeš!

----------


## kitty

:Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## geceta

Kitty, drzim ti fige da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

geceta još dva dana!! jesu se pojavili kakvi simptomi? znam da si izgubila nadu ali ja nisam , ja se za tebe nadam još!

----------


## geceta

hvala ti, draga  :Smile:  uopce vise ne gledam nista i opce vise nit ne pazim sto dizem, koliko kg i sto radim. nikakvih simptoma nema osim opet glavobolje i mucnine koje mi se pojavljuju i pred pms, a testove sam danas i jucer opce zaboravila napraviti. 
kako kod tebe? ima li ista? i evo tvog optimizma za mene a vidjeh neki dan da si u vezi sebe pesimisticna no no

----------


## ARIANM

Geceta i ja točno ko i ti,ne pazim više ništa,evo čistim,peglam sve da sredim sve prije povratka na posao. I glavobolje i mučnine ko pred M su tu već dva dana....

----------


## tikica78

ma dajte cure nisu to mučnine pred M... glavu gore do bete!

----------


## Mala Maja

Curke moja

----------


## Mala Maja

Ovaj mob je poludio pa mi poslao porukicu prije nego sto sam Vam napisala da je moja betica na 12dpt....... 165....wheeeeeee wheeeeee, vadim jos u petak ponovo i sestre me narucile na ultrazvuk 19.6 ako se beta podupla u petak!!!!
Pa ja sam trudnaaaaaaa  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Mala Majo toooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!! bravo bravo bravo!!! treća danas !!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bab

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...što volim velike ß i trudnice !!!

Bravo Majo...čestitam ti od srca :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

Mala Majo jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! :Very Happy:

----------


## Richy

Svim trudnicama i velikim betašicama moje iskrene,najiskrenije čestitke!!!Curke, ulijevate nam nadu "bolje sutra" !! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Svim čekalicama bete isto tako želim svu sreću ovoga svijeta...da vam se bebice prime!! :fige:  :fige:

----------


## kitty

Mala Maja, weeeeee, čestitam na odličnoj beti  :Very Happy:   :Bouncing:   :Very Happy: ! nek se lijepo podupla za 2 dana! 
tebi su vraćene blastice kad si tako rano vadila betu?

----------


## Mala Maja

Ne, vraceni su mi tri osmostanicna na treci dan, da vadim 13 dan ali sutra je prsznik pa mi je dr rekao da mogu vec izvaditi.

----------


## žužy

čestitke mala majo!nek se dupla sa stilom  :Very Happy:

----------


## bebolinko

*mala majice*,čestitke od srca :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## neumorna

Weee MalaMaja bravoooo  :Smile:

----------


## Mala Maja

A ko' ne voli "duplo".... :Laughing: ...
Curice moje hvala vam svima od srca velikog, neopisiv osjećaj, samo da potraje!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

Ostalim čekalicama želim, želim, želim,želim,želim žeeeeeeelllllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmm + i još lijepšu beturicu ma kad ona bila, 12,13,15, ili 17 dp!!!
 :Heart:  sve Vas

----------


## tetadoktor

*Mala Maja*  :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## Mery13

Mala Majo čestitam na prekrasnoj beti i za njezino još ljepše duplanje :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Super Majice, cestitam  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

cure, ja jutros opet imam svijetli *+*... joooj, tako me strah uopće se poveseliti kad se sjetim prošlog puta  :scared: 

tikica78, kako si, jesi radila testić?
geceta, kako se držiš, još malo pa će se sve znati? držim sretnice na rukama i nogama da su oni minusi ipak bili samo zastrašivanje  :fige: !

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kitty super  :Smile:

----------


## Mala Maja

Kitty to je to!!!!
Bez rszmisljanja, nemoj se uvoditi strahom jer bebolinci sve to osjete i prozivljavaju na neki nacin, tvoj strah.
Budi smirena vesela i optimisticna vedra i raspolozena jer to je to!!!
Wheeeeeee za beticu da bude beturina!! :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

Kitty nisam radila test ali sam napravila onu lh trakicu iz znatizelje i testna mi je puno tamnija od kontrolne..
Sutra gibam u ljekarnu po  test.. Nisam ga htjela imati doma namjerno da ne pisam prerano.

----------


## geceta

> cure, ja jutros opet imam svijetli *+*... joooj, tako me strah uopće se poveseliti kad se sjetim prošlog puta 
> 
> tikica78, kako si, jesi radila testić?
> geceta, kako se držiš, još malo pa će se sve znati? držim sretnice na rukama i nogama da su oni minusi ipak bili samo zastrašivanje !


Hej,draga, happy sam zbog tebe  :Smile:  to je to!!!
I hvala ti sto se u ovom trenu sjetis i mene  :Love:  ja ti jos ne vjerujem da je opet corak ali na drugu stranu sam se pocela normalno ponasati kao da je. Jedino me jos drzi nada da me puste prije ljeta a ak mi tu kaze ne,bit cu bas shrvana.
Sutra cemo sve znati
I cestitke,draga  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

*kitty* prelijepa vijest!plus je plus,sad samo navijamo da se lijepo deblja :Very Happy: -vauu mogu misliti euforije!!!!
*
tikica78* uuuu to je vrlo dobar znak!!!ajde odmah po testic i imaj ga u peripremi-drzim figeeee :fige: 

ajjjj koliko plusica ovaj puttt-nadam se da ce i mene zakaciti ovaj val-bas sam nekako ...danas mi je 7dnt

sretno svima od  :Heart:

----------


## kitty

hvala vam svima na podršci. ma, ja sam u prošlom stimuliranom imala biokemijsku (kao što se vidi u mom potpisu), a i tada su testići bili pozitivni i lijepo se debljali pa me sad strah. ali valjda će ovaj put biti sve ok.

tikice, pa to je odlično, nadam se da će nam i bete potvrditi ove nagovještaje  :Wink: !
geceta drži se još malo, ~~~~~ za sutra!
bebolinko, jel imaš kakvih simptoma? sorry, nisam pratila, koji dan je bio transfer i kad je beta?

----------


## sunasce

drage moje, 
vidim da ima puno trudnica oko mene, cestitam svima. :Very Happy:  a one koje nisu uspjele zelim hrabrost i snagu za drugi puta, nada uvijek postoji. :Sing: 
ja sam postala cekalica s vama, opet lol, danas bio transfer rano ujutro, moje dvije mrvice su se prekrasno razvile ( doktor kaze da su curice) :Laughing:  i sada smo na cekanju. malo me sve boli ali osjecam se sretno i happy, i  imam osjecaj iako zvuci ludo da ce ovaj puta klapnuti  :Very Happy: 
drzim fige svima :Very Happy:

----------


## bebolinko

14.6 mi je beta danas mi 7dnt
primam boostere pa se ne oslanjam na simptome,sto ja znam,sto vi mislite?
inace lezala sam 3-4 dana i onda se vratila laganini na posao,nije mi neki tezak pa...  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

*sunasce* cekamo sa tobom!!!!
i super za pozitivuuuu,ovaj put mora to biti to  :Smile: !

----------


## sunasce

> *sunasce* cekamo sa tobom!!!!
> i super za pozitivuuuu,ovaj put mora to biti to !



Hvala Bebolinko,  :Very Happy:  Ti ne razmisljaj puno o simptomima, vjeruj mi samo ces jos manje znati sto vise citas, :Laughing: 
Opusti se, radi sve kao i uobicajeno i biti ce jedna velika mrvica u busi...
puno vibrica ti zelim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Sunasce dobila si puno js odlicno!! Jesi to u nekoj klinici u Njemackoj na lijecenju? Navijam za veliku betu!!!
Bebolinko jos malo i beta ce pokazati da si trudna!!
Pusa svim subirkama

----------


## milasova8

Sorry,sad sam procitala par postova ranije da si u Njemackoj..ma odlicni,..sretno!

----------


## bebolinko

> Hvala Bebolinko,  Ti ne razmisljaj puno o simptomima, vjeruj mi samo ces jos manje znati sto vise citas,
> Opusti se, radi sve kao i uobicajeno i biti ce jedna velika mrvica u busi...
> puno vibrica ti zelim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


pa da, trudim se ne razmišljati al teškooooo to ide-heheh...

čekamo bejbi,čekamo... :Kiss:

----------


## sunasce

> Sorry,sad sam procitala par postova ranije da si u Njemackoj..ma odlicni,..sretno!


Ma nema beda, od ovolikih postova nekad nam se omakne  :Laughing: 
Jesam u klinici sam u Njemackoj i prezadovoljna sam...I da j kao nesilica, produciram jajasca na sve strane  :Laughing: 
Ali hvala Bogu da je tako...Hvala na potpori i drzim i tebi fige i puno puno ~~~~~~~~

----------


## sunasce

> pa da, trudim se ne razmišljati al teškooooo to ide-heheh...
> 
> čekamo bejbi,čekamo...


Uf znam da je tesko, ja sam prvi puta ludila, dva tjedna mi bila ko dvije godine, ovaj puta sam samoj sebi rekla i obecala da cu se ponasati sasvim normalno, i ne razbijati previse glavicu mislima jer samo sebi skodim i bebicama...
Ovaj puta laganini, sto bude, bit ce... :Smile:   :Smile: 
a tebi drzim velike fige da bude jedna velika beta, i da nas sve ovdje obradujes... :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bebolinko

> Uf znam da je tesko, ja sam prvi puta ludila, dva tjedna mi bila ko dvije godine, ovaj puta sam samoj sebi rekla i obecala da cu se ponasati sasvim normalno, i ne razbijati previse glavicu mislima jer samo sebi skodim i bebicama...
> Ovaj puta laganini, sto bude, bit ce... 
> a tebi drzim velike fige da bude jedna velika beta, i da nas sve ovdje obradujes...
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hvala ti do neba,zasuzile mi oke -nadam se,sunasce...kissssssss

----------


## geceta

Curkice,s 0 vas napustam do srpnja nadam se,dotle vas sve bodrim i cekam na odbrojavanju prema kojem cu raditi liste pa vas molim sve da se prijavljujete i tamo
Sretno svima!

----------


## tikica78

lijepa moja .... :Love:

----------


## geceta

Ic okej,hvala ti,draga moja <3 samo vibram za tvoje krasne 3znamenke!

----------


## tetadoktor

geceta  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

geceta :Love: 
tetadr, kako ide čekanje* još malo.....~~~~~

----------


## tetadoktor

umirem... :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> umirem...


oćemo probat kakav testić za vikend dok umiremo :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

mare, ne kvari mi tetudoktor nagovarajući je na  raniji piš piš po testiću.
 :Smile: 
strpit ćemo se još koji dan i onda skakukati.
 :Smile:

----------


## mare41

aaaaaaaaaa, pa ko bi čekao 14 dana :Smile:  (samo brucoši :Smile: )

----------


## tikica78

ja opet napravila lh trakicu.. tamnija je nego jučer.. i kupila sam testove sad još samo da skupim hrabrosti.

----------


## mare41

tikica~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

joj hvala ti Mare41.. baš sam se rastužila zbog gecete i odmah sam potonula , i onda rekoh idem napraviti trakicu tu je pri ruci.. i stvarno ako ništa drugo probudi mi nadu..
znam da nije vjerodostojna..

----------


## pirica

*tikica* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
kod mene su lh trakice neg

----------


## mare41

tikica, jel tamnija od kontrolne?

----------


## tikica78

je puuuuno tamnija, kontrolna je roza a ova tamno ljubičasta.

----------


## tikica78

pirice i ti si probala? a koji je tebi dan?

----------


## pirica

> pirice i ti si probala? a koji je tebi dan?


10dnt
al jucer i prekjucer sam probala danas ne

----------


## tikica78

ja od 8dpt pišam po njima i svaki dan je sve tamnija... ne bi li trebala biti svijetlija kako Brevactid izlazi..?

----------


## pirica

> ja od 8dpt pišam po njima i svaki dan je sve tamnija... ne bi li trebala biti svijetlija kako Brevactid izlazi..?


ma ti si T :Grin:

----------


## Bab

Ma Tikice...ja mislim da je to TO !!! taj je i meni bilo identično... :Wink: 
ajde pišni i taj hcg testić pa da možemo mirno skakati :Smile: 

Pirice, nadam se da su tvoje mrvice malo sporije pa da još stignu sve nadoknaditi i razveseliti te sa jednom lijepom ß~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Geceta draga, žao mi je...glavu gore i hrabro naprijed.

A ja izgleda i ovaj mjesec prekidam sa pokušajem sekundarnog postupka...luuuudaaaa sam više od svega :Sad:  i ne znam kaj se sad zbrčkalo kod mene, uvijek je sve do sada bilo OK.rekla mi je dr da je to sve normalno i da se niš ne brinem...eh, lako njoj to reć...uf, uf...

curke, ljubim vas sve...

----------


## mare41

tikice, cure su sve rekle, čekamo test!!!!!!!!!
Bab :Heart:

----------


## pirica

*Bab*

kod mene se o mrvici radilo tako da i nema nekih nada, a i pomirila sam se s tim da je mpo put za mene završen

----------


## tikica78

pirice draga moja, zašto završen..nemoj tako.. znam da je teško.
drage moje evo kad dođem doma pišnem jedan test pa kad puklo da puklo! kupila sam onaj neki svemirski..clearblue

----------


## pirica

> pirice draga moja, zašto završen..nemoj tako.. znam da je teško.
> drage moje evo kad dođem doma pišnem jedan test pa kad puklo da puklo! kupila sam onaj neki svemirski..clearblue


zato što više nemam pravo preko hzzo-a

----------


## Mala Maja

Tikicaaaaaaaaaa wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee piš popiš jednu debelu uz kontrolnu, i da budu dve!!!!
Danas smo vadili betu na 14dpt......brojček je 344, lijepo se dupla pa se veselimo 19.6.  na ultr. ...... :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: jednom ili dva srčeka!!!!!

----------


## MajaPOP

Curke, danas mi je 10dpt i vec dvije noci se u toku noci bas preznojim (imam osjecaj da se probudim mokra kao da sam se kupala), pa ne znam da li da se plasim tog "simptoma" ili ne, ima li tko iskustva s tim i kakvog?
Betu radim 14.6...ako (daj Boze) ne dobijem za vikend. Naravno da necu jer se tjeram misliti samo pozitivno i ne dati mjesta negativnim osjecanjima i strahovima, mada-sad su tu svi PMS simptomi, osim ovog preznojavanja?!

----------


## Mala Maja

Ja sa prvom prirodnom trudnoćom sam se budila vruća i znojna, temp. mi je bila oko 37 nekad i malo viša i to tjrdan dana prije očekivane M, a sad nakon IVF nakon dva tjedna opet isti simptomi.

----------


## Sonja29

pirice ja se potajno nadam da će ipak uspjeti. Meni je test 13 dnt pokazao jedva vidljivu crticu
tikice ti si naša nova trudnica i pišni taj test pa da skačemo :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Znaci, mogao bi biti dobar znak?  :Smile:  iz tvog posta u Bozije usi! Meni je T vec par dana 36,9C, jel i to (dobar) znak?

----------


## sunasce

vece drage moje...
vidim ja da se svakim danom javljaju nove trudnice...Tikica ce nam sigurno biti jedna od njih...Meni prvi dan od transfera, da pricam o siptomima nema smisla, jer ionak nista ne govore... :Laughing: 
Uglavnom sve me zivo boli, i stalno se mrdam po stanu, cistuckam ovo, pa malo ono, itd...dok se bebicene jave i ne kazu, lezi tamo covjece  :Laughing: 
Pozitiva i dalje udara, i danas su nam bas biolozi javili da su mogli smrznuti umjesto jednog dva embrija  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Woooohoooooo, sada imam 6 smrzlica, i dvije mrvice koje nas cekaju ako ni ovaj puta ne uspije... Ma sto ja to govorim, ja sam sebi rekla ovaj put sam trudnica i to je to  :Laughing: 
Ljubim vas sve

----------


## Bubimitka81

Drage moje help..
Bila sam na uzv, vidi se gestacijska (15mm) i žumanjčana vrećica, ali se ne vidi plod, dr. kaže da se možda još nije "spustio"..
Danas je 6 + 4 ...
Moram čekati do ponedjeljka, izludit ću..  :Sad:

----------


## sunasce

> Drage moje help..
> Bila sam na uzv, vidi se gestacijska (15mm) i žumanjčana vrećica, ali se ne vidi plod, dr. kaže da se možda još nije "spustio"..
> Danas je 6 + 4 ...
> Moram čekati do ponedjeljka, izludit ću..


Ja bih ti rado pomogla draga, ali ne razumijem se previse, uglavnom moje molitve su uz tebe, i nadam se da ce biti sve u redu...Ne razbijati glavicu previse mislima, biti ce sve to u redu, i bebica ce se spustiti.... :Smile:   :Smile:  Drzi se

----------


## kitty

curke, evo i mene, zapela malo na poslu danas... 

danas 11dnt, popodne ponovo blijedi plusić - ali ovaj put sam išla raditi Primastick jer sam o ovim plavim testićima popout Clearblue čitala neke loše informacije... 
tikice, jel pao više taj testić kod tebe draga?

----------


## kitty

Bubimitka81, nadam se da će biti sve ok ~~~~~~

----------


## kiarad

Tikica, daj javi vise. bum se prije porodila

----------


## kiki30

bubimitka da sve bude ok.  :fige: 
tikice,čekamo... :Cekam:

----------


## Sonja29

bubi imaš pp, a ti tikice samo nas drži u neizvesnosti....cccc

----------


## milasova8

Tikica sigurno ima plusic pa se veseli i ne stigne javiti od srece :Smile:

----------


## kiarad

Tikical, daj se javi, brinemo se svi kao sto vidis.

----------


## Bab

TIKICE...nadam se da se veselite i grlite i ljubite....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma Tikica je trudna  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

jao kako ste drage.. imam plus +

ali ne radujem se još , jako se bojim..

----------


## tikica78

napravila sam onaj skupi clearblue test koji pokazuje i jedne trudnoće
od začeća 1-2 tjedna piše, a trudnoće 3-4 tjedna.
Ja to shvaćam kao jednu stepenicu prijeđenu od sto.. beta u utorak je druga..

----------


## tikica78

o BOŽE  al stvarno ovo je nevjerojatno da se može biti trudan bez i jednog najmanjeg simptoma...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> o BOŽE  al stvarno ovo je nevjerojatno da se može biti trudan bez i jednog najmanjeg simptoma...


 :Very Happy:  Nek bude sve kako treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tikica78

eh da.. nek bude ovaj put..hvala ti Bubi na podršci..

----------


## milasova8

Tikica,jupi!!!! Znala sam!!! Pusa milijon saljem

----------


## pirica

*tikica* čestitam

----------


## kitty

bravo tikice, znam da te strah, meni jutros već četvrti testić pokazao plus ali još mi je grč u želucu, ne usudim se veseliti... budemo mi skakale kad vidimo  :Heart:

----------


## geceta

Tikiceeeeee aaaaaa  :Smile: ))

----------


## kiarad

> o BOŽE  al stvarno ovo je nevjerojatno da se može biti trudan bez i jednog najmanjeg simptoma...


hallo? pa i ja nisam imala niti jedan jedini simptom...meni se cini da mi svi malo mjesamo simptome sot od hipera, sto od utrica i sto od cisti....budi happy i Molim te moli se i dalje.

----------


## venddy

tikica čestitka od srca :Very Happy: , i da do kraja sve bude kako treba :Heart:

----------


## BillieJean

Najprije cestitke svim plusicima i pozitivnim betama  :Smile: 

A moje pitanje je kad se najranije može napraviti kućni test i to onaj koji reagira već na 5iui/l (za razliku od standardnih koji reagiraju na 25)?? Da li je 9dp3dt prerano? Danas mi je 5dpt, ali vec sad lagano odbrojavam  :Wink:  betu vadim 12dpt

----------


## Mala Maja

Tikiceeeeeee wheeeeeeeee, kitttttttyyyyyyyy  wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee prašina posuta i to nekoliko puta i po sotalim pisalicama , čekalicama, pikalicama ma po svima curkama!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Curke imam jedno pitanjce, naime meni je trbuh velik kao da sam u 4 mjsecu trudnoće, nakon 8dpt se vratio u normalu, samo donji dio je ostao mala loptica ali već nekoliko dana mi je velik i jako se vidi  :Confused: 
Jel moguće da ih je više...se primilo, ovo mi je zaista čudno ko balon sam okruglička u trbuhu i dolje i gore, ujutro je malo manji ali sa danom kako odmiče sve mi je veći i veći,...čak i oko mene koji nemaju pojma pa me vide jednom dvaput mj. pitaju kaj sam na pola???!....grrrrrrrrrrrrrr ili koji je to mjesec, 3-4, aja ne znam kaj da im velim!??
U prvoj trudnoći sam se udavala sa punih 5mj, i jedva mi se nazirao trbuščić.....

----------


## kitty

Mala Maja, ja sam isto napuhana kao balon i imam užasnu žgaravicu. valjda je to normalno nakon stimulacije i svega...

----------


## Bab

Tikice...bravo za plusić...ma znali smo mi da si nam ti trudnica al lijepo je vidjeti opet te čarobne crtice,zar ne???

 Billie, ja mislim da komotno možeš raditi testić 9 dpt...pogotovo kad imaš te full osjetljive...moji su oni standardni pa mi je bio pozitivan već 6 dnt i to popodne.
Držim figetine i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dvije crtice.

Pusa svima

----------


## milasova8

Bab,draga pa sta se dogodilo? Zasto prekidate sekundarni?

----------


## Bab

a zato što me endić opet zeza...baš sam jadna jer ne znam šta se događa. Nikad problema i sad dva mjeseca zaredom...nadam se da će organizam doć k sebi nakon ljeta i odmora u mojoj najdražoj Komiži i da ću u 02/2013 i ja ponovo dočekati svoj plusić i malo srčeko koje će ostati zauvijek s nama.

----------


## milasova8

Sada se onda lijepo odmori,uzivaj na Visu( moja zelja je otici tamo na ljetovanje) skupi snage za dalje i opusteno udi u novi dobitni postupak..brzo ce i taj drugi mjesec doci

----------


## donatela

ja danas bila na transferu pa se pridruzujem temi....vracen mi je 8stanicni embrij oplođen metodom icsi....3 dana nakon punkcije 1js (prirodni ivf)...što mislite kakve su mi šanse ili je to sve invidualno..i kako se kaze sve je to "lutrija"......betu imam za vaditi tek 27.6 ali nevjerujem da cu izdrzat do tad da ne pišnem neki test...ako prije ne procurim....ali nadam se ipak najboljem.... :Smile:  pozdrav svima i sretno....

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ja danas bila na transferu pa se pridruzujem temi....vracen mi je 8stanicni embrij oplođen metodom icsi....3 dana nakon punkcije 1js (prirodni ivf)...što mislite kakve su mi šanse ili je to sve invidualno..i kako se kaze sve je to "lutrija"......betu imam za vaditi tek 27.6 ali nevjerujem da cu izdrzat do tad da ne pišnem neki test...ako prije ne procurim....ali nadam se ipak najboljem.... pozdrav svima i sretno....


Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mery13

Tikice jako sam sretna zbog tebe, ma vidiš da je to ipak sve u redu i bez simptoma, molim te samo pozitiva dalje....za veliku troznamenkastu betu u utorak.... :Very Happy: 
Kitty čestitke na plusiću i da ti 13.06. donese ogromnu troznamenkastu betu :Smile: 
Donatela osmostanični je prekrasno~~~~~~~~~~za veliku betu
Bab drži se  :Love:

----------


## sunasce

Jutro drage moje...
AWWWWWW cestitam TIKICI od srca, zasluzila je da i napokon njoj osvane sunce, sjecam se koliko je mene tjesila, dok sam ja cekala svoje rezultate prvi puta, bila je uvijek uz nas, strpljiva...Prekrasno.... :Very Happy:  Neka bebica raste i poraste i bude velika curica na mamu  :Very Happy: 
Evo meni je 3 dnt, ja nista ne osjecam, osim sto mi je stomak napuhan od utrogesterona i neke male tupe boli kao pred mengu, ali to je zbog pritiska jer moram stalno piskiti, nista...Hmmm necu se ni pitati je to dobro ili nije, ali kao danas bih se bebice trebale usaditi u moju busu, pa ja stalno ocekujem grmljavinu bolova  :Laughing:  a ono nista...
Tikice ako stignes od srece mozes li mi reci kako je kod tebe ovaj puta proteklo nakon transfera?
I jos jednom CESTITKE mama!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## donatela

da i mene zanima sto ocekivati i koliko dana nakon transfera...??meni je danas tek 1dpt i osjecan samo na momente da me žiga desni jajnik tamo di mi je punktiran folikul(js)....drugo ništa...mislim da me bradavice bole malo kad stisnem jel to moze biti od utrica? kakve nuspojave imaju utrici?slicne kao duphastone ili ne?u uputi o ljeku ne pise nista,da ako se uzima vaginalno da ugl nema nuspojava....

----------


## tikica78

Hvala vam svima, ali kod mene jos nema mjesta veselju, trnovit je put predamnom jos..a ko se opece puše i na hladno.

A sad ovako ja sam vam cure moje ovaj put potpuno bez simptoma, pa čak i ta napuhanost je minimalna, je sam sad cijelo vrijeme mogla nositi svoje uske traperice sto prije nisam u postupcima jer sam bila ko trudnica u 5mj..
Ali jedno znam i to sam sigurna.. Naime 4dpt sam u oba zadnja postupka (koji su bili dobitni) imala strasne bolove u maternici, počeli bi oko podne i do navečer sam jedva hodala. A drugo jutro nista vise. Ja mislim da je taj dan meni bila Implantacija..

----------


## BillieJean

> Billie, ja mislim da komotno možeš raditi testić 9 dpt...pogotovo kad imaš te full osjetljive...moji su oni standardni pa mi je bio pozitivan već 6 dnt i to popodne.
> Držim figetine i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dvije crtice.


Već 6dpt?! Sad si mi stavila bubu u uho  :Wink:  Šalim se, izdržat ću još ta 2 dana......a možda i duže (do bete 5 dana), vidjet ćemo....u svakom slučaju, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

Jutro drage moje,
evo upravo dosla sa pregleda, danas 4dpt. Doktorica je rekla da je sve uredu, jajnici se povlace, i moja sluz ili slajm neznam kako bih to rekla na hr, oprostite, je uredna (ali znam da je to jako bitno). Poslije punkcije sam dobila prvu inekciju Brevacida, danas drugu, i u srijedu opet na pregled, i dupla inekcija brevacida....Plus sto jos pikam heparine svaki dan...
Uglavnom osjecaj koji imam ponekad kao da cu dobti mengu je rekla da je sasvim normalan. Inace od bolova nemam apsolutno nista ovaj puta za razliku od prvoga postupka!!! Sad neznam je to dobro ili ne....
Uglavnom rekla je da sad samo moje bebice moraju obaviti svoj posao i zadrzati se u mamici, jer sve ostalo super izgleda, kao i prvi puta (a nisam uspjela)...
I dalje sam aktivna, sve normalno radim, smijem se, kisem, placem, piskim, i nadam se da ce se moje mrvice zadrzati i da cen Bog ovaj puta blagosloviti....
Mislim na sve vas i puno puno ljubim...
I hvala TIKICE na odgovoru  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

evo možda je bolje da ovdje postavim pitanje  :Wink: -cure,danas mi 11dnt,i jutros i maloprije me tako zabolilo u maternici,oštra bol takva da sam mislila izletiti iz auta u vožnji,kao grč maternice :Shock: 

što bi to moglo biti

----------


## kiarad

> evo možda je bolje da ovdje postavim pitanje -cure,danas mi 11dnt,i jutros i maloprije me tako zabolilo u maternici,oštra bol takva da sam mislila izletiti iz auta u vožnji,kao grč maternice
> 
> što bi to moglo biti


Moze biti od ciste ili od hiper, ne znam u kakvoj si bila stimulaciji. da sam ja na tovm mjestu ja bi napravila test pa bi barem znala jel ima razloga da boli.

----------


## bebolinko

> Moze biti od ciste ili od hiper, ne znam u kakvoj si bila stimulaciji. da sam ja na tovm mjestu ja bi napravila test pa bi barem znala jel ima razloga da boli.


hvala ti na odgovoru :Smile: 

bila u punoj stimulaciji gonalima,hiper nisam imala,a valjda ni cistu.

u petak sam primila štopericu,tako da mi ovaj blijedunjavi plus od popodne nije mjerilo,još mi je rano...uf.... :drama:

----------


## tikica78

> evo možda je bolje da ovdje postavim pitanje -cure,danas mi 11dnt,i jutros i maloprije me tako zabolilo u maternici,oštra bol takva da sam mislila izletiti iz auta u vožnji,kao grč maternice
> 
> što bi to moglo biti


I ja sam imala tu ostru bol a i moja prijateljca koja je danas dobila ogromnu betu, tak da pripisujem to trudnoći , neki grč, a nije tI rano za plus ponovi  test sutra

----------


## bebolinko

> I ja sam imala tu ostru bol a i moja prijateljca koja je danas dobila ogromnu betu, tak da pripisujem to trudnoći , neki grč, a nije tI rano za plus ponovi  test sutra


*
tikica78 * nisam znala da je i kod tebe bilo..i kod frendice-jaooo...kad bi barem i kod mene to bilo to-ne smijem se veseliti al opet s druge strane...da je prespavati do bete bilo bi mrak...
čitala sam za to probadanje oko 3-4dnt,al nisam vidjela da je netko pisao i za 9-10dnt zato sam pitala-pusu saljem tebi i tibici i bezbroj pozitivne vibre sutra za veliku betu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## tikica78

evo cure moje najdraže da javim moja beta je danas na 15dpt = 740

----------


## ivana101

Tikice78  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam i sretno dalje!!!!!!

----------


## Mery13

čestitke i ovdje za našu tikicu78.....sretno do kraja :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

Tikice draga CESTITAM :Klap:  :Klap: 
Ovaj puta neka ti trudnoca bude mirna i lijepa, i donose puno radosti na tvoje lice.... :Smile: 

Kod mene drage moje 5dnt NISTA i dalj eod simptoma...Jesam ja jedina ovdje koja se tak osjeca ?????????  :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

ne sunasce ja sam ovdje oplakala na 7dnt jer sam bila sigurna da nisam uspjela  i još uvijek nemam ama baš ni jedan simtpom, zato nekako i ne vjerujem još..

----------


## sunasce

> ne sunasce ja sam ovdje oplakala na 7dnt jer sam bila sigurna da nisam uspjela  i još uvijek nemam ama baš ni jedan simtpom, zato nekako i ne vjerujem još..


draga ali ti si barem koliko sam vidjela, osjetila "implataciju" 4dnt, opisala si ju jaku bol da nisi mogla hodati...Ja ni to  :Sad: 
Nekak meni to smrdi kod mene, bila sam zaista pozitivna ovaj puta, ali da bas nista ne osjecam mi je nekako tesko povjerovati da sam uspjela onda...Sve curke imaju tu implatancisjku bol, sve i svasta, a ja ko da mi se nista nije ni desilo... :Cekam:  :Cekam: 

Meni to tak cudno, mislim da cu i ja ko i ti do 7dnt proplakati....:D

----------


## tikica78

a cuj ja mislim da sam je osjetila jer sam dan prije primila inekciju koja je dodatno potakla implantaciju..
ali ne mora svatko to osjetiti.. ne gubi nadu , pa ti si naše sunašce i uvijek si dobre volje!

----------


## Achi

Sunasce, ja nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih simptoma, cak su mi i cicke bile splasle pa bila pozitivna beta....
Tako da ne gubi nadu!
Sretno!

----------


## sunasce

> a cuj ja mislim da sam je osjetila jer sam dan prije primila inekciju koja je dodatno potakla implantaciju..
> ali ne mora svatko to osjetiti.. ne gubi nadu , pa ti si naše sunašce i uvijek si dobre volje!


Ajoj draga moja sad sime bas nasmijala, sa tvojim zadnjim rijecima  :Laughing:  Je imas pravo, dobra volja ne smije pobjeci, evo svjetlim ponovno  :mama:

----------


## sunasce

> Sunasce, ja nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih simptoma, cak su mi i cicke bile splasle pa bila pozitivna beta....
> Tako da ne gubi nadu!
> Sretno!


Hvala Achi, evo ja odlucila ne odustajem, pa makar se nijedan simptom ne pojavio, i stomak se ispuhao!!! :Laughing: 
Hvala na podrsci draga :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

sunašce za 10-ak dana ćeš ti nama javiti veeeliku betu: :Smile: )

----------


## sunasce

> sunašce za 10-ak dana ćeš ti nama javiti veeeliku betu:)


Awww Milasova sad si me bas raznjezila...je to mozda simptom? hahah :Laughing: 
 :Love:

----------


## neumorna

mora da je simptom  :Smile: 
ja pukla u plač u sred grada, bez da me itko išta pitao :D
~~~  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> mora da je simptom 
> ja pukla u plač u sred grada, bez da me itko išta pitao :D
> ~~~


awwie sad vidim da si nam ti trudnica cestitam  :Very Happy:  ako opalim plakat usred grada znat cu to je to :D

----------


## tikica78

sunasce a da odeš u šetnju gradom da provjeriš!!  :Laughing:

----------


## sunasce

Uglavnom, ja opet bila na kontroli, doktorica kaze sve u redu..Sutra si SAMA moram dati duplu inekciju bravecida, lol cisto me vec strah da necu nesto zabrljati, jos budem zavrsila za medicinsku sestru koliko se pikam vec  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Pitala me kako se osjecam, i ja njoj kazem super, nemam nikakvih bolova ni simptoma osim malo osjecaja kao pred mengu, ali bas to me i brine, a ona meni kaze da je to super, i da tako treba i biti...Pa sad ti znaj. :Confused: 

Ljubim vas sveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

> sunasce a da odeš u šetnju gradom da provjeriš!!


hahaha mogla bih da tikice, nije losa ideja, samo kisa ljeva ko iz kabla, nebudem jos skuzila je su to suze ili lijeva kisa  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## neumorna

> sunasce a da odeš u šetnju gradom da provjeriš!!


hahahha, da, pa kako se nisam sjetila to predložit  :Smile:   :Laughing: 

inače, meni je stalno osjećaj ko pred mengu. stalno. negdje od 4-5 dnt. samo što mi je i u prošlom postupku bilo tako. pa pribrojavam to utrićima. isto kao i pospanost.

----------


## donatela

Meni je danas 4dnt i od pocetnog pozitivnog razmislanja i veselja sto je sve islo prema planu i vjere da ce ici i dalje od jucer se sve promjenilo...od jucer sam koma ...dobila sam osjecaj kao da cu dobit mengu za tjedan dana( a za tjedan dana (ne/treba doc m)..inace me uvijek oko 10ak dana prije m uhvati nervoza i zivcanost..i ljutim se za svaku glupost tako je bilo od jucer...i odma sam to prepisala pms-u i skoro pa u potpunosti otpisala svoj prvi ivf-icsi...danas mi je malo bolje ali opet sve manje i manje se nadam dqa bi beta mogla biti pozitivna tj nevjerujem da cu je uspjet uopce docekati... :Sad: ....do jucer sam imala bolove u tbuhu,jajnicima,osjecala nesto..sad vise ni to ne osjecam..cice ne bole nimalo ma ama bas nista...samo sam pospana i zivcana....

----------


## kitty

curke, da i ovdje prijavim da je moja beta 500 na 16.dnt  :Yes: !

----------


## BillieJean

kitty, čestitam  :Very Happy: 

Ja došla prijaviti jednu slabu, ali vidljivu crticu (uz kontrolnu, naravno)  :Grin:  Danas je tek 9dpt3dt, ali nešto se nazire.....vidjet ćemo sutra kad ponovim, ali mi je sad nekako lakse cekati subotu i betu  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

*billieJean*..ma to je to sigurno..supeeer...sutra ce se crtica podebljat sigurno E..jel ti ovo bio prvi ivf???koliko embrija ti je vraceno i koliko stanicnih na koji dan?

----------


## BillieJean

> *billieJean*..ma to je to sigurno..supeeer...sutra ce se crtica podebljat sigurno E..jel ti ovo bio prvi ivf???koliko embrija ti je vraceno i koliko stanicnih na koji dan?


Je, prvi IVF nakon 3 AIH-a......u zadnja 2 sam isto non-stop radila testice i nikad nista pa se nadam da je sad to to....mislim, naravno, nije nista gotovo, ali lijepo je vidjeti i tu blijedunjavu crticu  :Smile:  Vratili su mi 3 mrvice, 2 osmostanične i 1 četvero-šesterostaničnu (ne kužim to baš, al tak mi je rekao biolog i to za vrijeme transfera pa nekak nisam imala priliku za dodatna pitanja  :Wink:  ). A ti se ne daj pokolebati - ista stvar je i meni bila, prvih par dana super, poletna, pozitivna, a onda koma.....pa opet super, pa se to izmjenjuje u roku od pol sata  :Laughing:  isplačem se ko da su mi sve lađe potonule, a za pol sata se smijem i sva sam vesela  :Grin:

----------


## donatela

BilieJean ja i ti imamo slicnu situaciju..obe smo bile na prvom ivf-u i obe sa idiopatskom neplodnosti samo sto su meni preskocili inseminacije..i ivf su mi radili sa metodom icsi...jer iako mi je mm ok spermiogram tada nije bilo dovoljno brzih plivaca ali i dalje je normozooo...i meni je vracen 8 stanicni embrij ali ja sam bila u prirodnjaku pa je bila samo jedna mrvaa tebi su tri pa odmah vece sanse i bingo....

----------


## donatela

BilieJean ja i ti imamo slicnu situaciju..obe smo bile na prvom ivf-u i obe sa idiopatskom neplodnosti samo sto su meni preskocili inseminacije..i ivf su mi radili sa metodom icsi...jer iako mi je mm ok spermiogram tada nije bilo dovoljno brzih plivaca ali i dalje je normozooo...i meni je vracen 8 stanicni embrij ali ja sam bila u prirodnjaku pa je bila samo jedna mrvaa tebi su tri pa odmah vece sanse i bingo....8 stanicni je najbolje ocjenjen embrij koji moze biti i kao ima najvece sanse...ako govorimo o tome da je vracen 3 dan poslije punkcije......ja bi isto volila da mogu ici u stimulaciju pa da mi vrate vise od jedne mrve pa time da imam i vece sanse za uspjeh.....ali moj dr je meni rekao da s obzirom na moju epilepsiju da je bolje to izbjeci kako tako... :Sad:

----------


## sunasce

> hahahha, da, pa kako se nisam sjetila to predložit  
> 
> inače, meni je stalno osjećaj ko pred mengu. stalno. negdje od 4-5 dnt. samo što mi je i u prošlom postupku bilo tako. pa pribrojavam to utrićima. isto kao i pospanost.


ja isto imam non stop osjecaj kao pred mengu, samo to i nista vise, i to vec rano od drugog dana transfera...i samo taj osjecaj...da vidis kako tikica predlozila, jos malo pa ja krenula :Laughing:

----------


## sunasce

> curke, da i ovdje prijavim da je moja beta 500 na 16.dnt !


cestitam kitty  :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

> kitty, čestitam 
> 
> Ja došla prijaviti jednu slabu, ali vidljivu crticu (uz kontrolnu, naravno)  Danas je tek 9dpt3dt, ali nešto se nazire.....vidjet ćemo sutra kad ponovim, ali mi je sad nekako lakse cekati subotu i betu


cestitam billy  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

moja druga beta je 1641.. usudim se malo radovati..treća stepenica prijeđena  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> moja druga beta je 1641.. usudim se malo radovati..treća stepenica prijeđena


evo i ovdje  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## bebolinko

*tikica* odlicna je!!!! :Very Happy: 

*BJ* vibram za debljanje crtice¸....

*kitty* cestitke i tebi na krasnoj beti :Very Happy: 

ostalim cekalicama zelim da docekaju najljepse vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## bebolinko

cure,da vam sapnem da sam i ja jutros se testirala i druga crtica je tu,doduse blijeda al je vidim-lh trakica je potpuno pozitivna(oni testici sa neta).
danas mi je 14dnt,sutra sam mislila vaditi betu al ne znam da li cu moci zbog obaveza nekih  :Rolling Eyes:  a i voljela bih pricekati posto sam i dobila stopericu u petak(danas 7 dana) pa ako je plus zbog nje da me ne slomi :Mad: 
moze li biti pozitivna i lh i test na trudnocu jos od stoperice?prekjucer i jucer sam cijeli dan imala osjecaj kao da cu da procurim,trcala na wc i imala dubinsko brisanje :Raspa:  da vidim da nije krenula "m".

uh bas me nekako stah...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bebolinko ne brini, štoperica je isparila.. Super za drugu crticu, nadam se da će ti beta biti ogromna..

----------


## bebolinko

> Bebolinko ne brini, štoperica je isparila.. Super za drugu crticu, nadam se da će ti beta biti ogromna..


joj ljubim te bubi i svim srcem ti zelim da tvoja trudnoca ima najljepsi moguci ishod...najiskrenije... :Heart: 

kakvog su inteziteta bile vase testne crtice na ovaj dan?

----------


## tikica78

bebolinko trudna si! tako sam i ja napravila trakice i test, štoperica je davno baj baj!
ajde odi vadi betu!

----------


## donatela

meni je danas 5dnt nemam nikakvih simptoma...nista, osjecam se kao i inace...ali kao i inace pred m.. :Sad:  jucer sam bila dobila potkozni prišt na bradi i do danas je nestao...uz to stalno sam placljiva i zivcana...rasplacem se na svaku glupost sto procitam,cujem,sva sam si nikakva...koma..jutros sam osjetila ostru bol u donjem dijelu leđa kad sam isla na wc...
ja sam skoro pa vec otpisal ovaj ciklus nemam vise nade bas zbog pms simptoma....ali isto i dalje uzimam utrogestane 3x2 pa cu radit test za 6,7 dana pa da vidim na cemu sam...
*
tikice* cestitam na predivnoj beti....od srca....
*bubimitka.*..sretno danas na uzv-u i zelim ti da je srceko junacko prokuckalo....

----------


## Bubimitka81

Meni su 11, 12, 13 dpt bile blijede ali fino vidljive crtice.. Isto sam štopericu primila 7 dpt.

Prošli puta kad nisam bila trudna i test je bio negativan 12 dpt, dakle štoperica je isparila...

----------


## tikica78

donatela ja imam ovoliku betu a još uvijek nemam ni jednog jedinog simptoma.. nema predaje do bete! ~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## bebolinko

> Meni su 11, 12, 13 dpt bile blijede ali fino vidljive crtice.. Isto sam štopericu primila 7 dpt.
> 
> Prošli puta kad nisam bila trudna i test je bio negativan 12 dpt, dakle štoperica je isparila...





> bebolinko trudna si! tako sam i ja napravila trakice i test, štoperica je davno baj baj!
> ajde odi vadi betu!


hvala bubica :Love: 

tikice,dobri duhu nas :Heart:

----------


## donatela

da tikica još i lako za to sto nemam simptoma t...*ali stvar je u tome sto imam simptome dolaska menge.*..to ti sigurno nisi imala jelda??' nije da me boli trbuh i to kao da cu dobit ali sam zivcana,placljiva.,izbio mijucer potkozni prišt pa nestao,pa sam si sva nikakva cim se pogledam,takva sam uvijek pred m..sigurna sam da tebi tako nije bilo ipak...

----------


## donatela

što ste vi sve primale štoperice nakon transfera???ja nisam!! dali se to prima samo kad si u stimuliranim ciklusima...??ja sam ju primila samo prije punkcije 2 dana i to je to onu ovitrelle ali ja sam bila u prirodnom ivf/icsi...jel postoji onda razlika zasto se u prirodnom ne daje stoperica nakon transfera kad je vracen samo jedan embrij..???

----------


## tikica78

donatela to ti sve ovisi od dr. do dr. 
ja sam primila 3 inekcije poslije transfera, navodno za bolju implantaciju.. ali nemoj da te to brine.

----------


## BillieJean

Ja nisam primila štopericu nakon transfera (u polustimuliranom ciklusu)

----------


## sunasce

TIKICE kako prekrasna beta...cestitam ti od srca :Very Happy:  Ovaj put si uspjela 
BEBOLINKO cestitam i tebi....awwiee tako puno trudnica oko mene   :Very Happy: 

Ja sam dana usranog raspolozenja, oprostite na izrazu  :Sad: 
Ali 7dnt i od simptoma i dalje nista osim glupavog osjecaja kao da cu dobiti mengu jos od 2dnt, jedina razlika je sto me ledja ubijaju ali to prirodajem isto nadolazecoj mengi ili izlezavanju  :Grin: 

Uglavnom beze, i ovaj puta izgleda nece biti nista od mojih curica... :Crying or Very sad: :

----------


## žužy

> meni je danas 5dnt nemam nikakvih simptoma...nista, osjecam se kao i inace...ali kao i inace pred m.. jucer sam bila dobila potkozni prišt na bradi i do danas je nestao...uz to stalno sam placljiva i zivcana...rasplacem se na svaku glupost sto procitam,cujem,sva sam si nikakva...koma..jutros sam osjetila ostru bol u donjem dijelu leđa kad sam isla na wc...
> ja sam skoro pa vec otpisal ovaj ciklus nemam vise nade bas zbog pms simptoma....ali isto i dalje uzimam utrogestane 3x2 pa cu radit test za 6,7 dana pa da vidim na cemu sam...
> *
> tikice* cestitam na predivnoj beti....od srca....
> *bubimitka.*..sretno danas na uzv-u i zelim ti da je srceko junacko prokuckalo....


dobro je tikica rekla,nema predaje do bete!nemoj se brinuti,rano je još za neke simptome.a ova oštra bol ti može bit i ugnježđivanje,garant si bebo pravi mjesta :Love: .ja sam cijelo vrijeme imala simptome uobičajene menge,napuhnuuta za pop...,i iznenadio me poz. test.tako da,strpi se još malo,začas bude beta došla!

----------


## žužy

tikice,beta ti je zbilja prekrasna!

----------


## bebolinko

> TIKICE kako prekrasna beta...cestitam ti od srca Ovaj put si uspjela 
> BEBOLINKO cestitam i tebi....awwiee tako puno trudnica oko mene  
> 
> Ja sam dana usranog raspolozenja, oprostite na izrazu 
> Ali 7dnt i od simptoma i dalje nista osim glupavog osjecaja kao da cu dobiti mengu jos od 2dnt, jedina razlika je sto me ledja ubijaju ali to prirodajem isto nadolazecoj mengi ili izlezavanju 
> 
> ajjj hvala ti sunasce moje al jos je rano za cestitanje,dok barem beta ne kaze svoje,uh...
> 
> Uglavnom beze, i ovaj puta izgleda nece biti nista od mojih curica...:



ajjj hvala ti sunasce moje al jos je rano za cestitanje,dok barem beta ne kaze svoje,uh...

ne znam jesi li procitala maloprije,al i ja ti imam taj osjecaj da cu svako malo procuriti,osobitno zadnjih 2-3 dana i bas budem nervozna zbog toga :Sad: 

i doci ce curica(makar jedna)ovaj put,a onda sljedeci put neka dode i druga-i ne brini nitko od nas nije bio nekog super raspolozenja u danima cekanja bete,svi imamo promjene raspolozenja :Love:

----------


## sunasce

> ajjj hvala ti sunasce moje al jos je rano za cestitanje,dok barem beta ne kaze svoje,uh...
> 
> ne znam jesi li procitala maloprije,al i ja ti imam taj osjecaj da cu svako malo procuriti,osobitno zadnjih 2-3 dana i bas budem nervozna zbog toga
> 
> i doci ce curica(makar jedna)ovaj put,a onda sljedeci put neka dode i druga-i ne brini nitko od nas nije bio nekog super raspolozenja u danima cekanja bete,svi imamo promjene raspolozenja


Ja sam sigurna bebolinko moja, da nam ti nosis jednu malu bebu i busici... :Taps: 
I hvala vam sto me ne osudjujete zbog mos raspolozenja, ali jdenostavno si nekad ne mogu pomoci...Ne zelim nikom ekvariti dan, pogotovo u ovoj sreci zbog lijepih beta i bebica, ali nekad jednostavno i sunce place....
Ljub ljub bebolinko :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

bebolinko,BJ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko
donatela ja sam bila ubjedjena da stiže M ali nije tak da......
sunašce naše ne se nervirati :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> bebolinko,BJ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko
> donatela ja sam bila ubjedjena da stiže M ali nije tak da......
> sunašce naše ne se nervirati


 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

tikice,prekrasna beta  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

sunasce ja sam ovdje 7dpt oplakala i sa svima se opraštala jer sam bila sigurna da nije uspjelo.. ništa se ne ispričavaj zbog raspoloženja, to su ti trudnički hormoni..

----------


## donatela

žužy ali nisam osjetila bol u trbuhu tu oštru nego u leđima i evo i dalje me leđa bole u donjem dijelu...kako to može biti ugnježdjivanje?u trbuhu ništa ne osjetim...od transvera par dana nakon sam stalno osjetila bolove u jajnicima i svasta nesto a sad vise nista ne osjetim u trbuhu kao da niceg nema...pitam se zasto...osjetim samo tu bol u leđima i kao sto sam rekla osjecaj kao da ce menga stici za kojih par dana...i da imam i vrtoglavicu ali to je od utrica...još odkad sam ih pocela piti...

----------


## donatela

ajme koje grceve imam sad....kao da cu svaki ćas procurit...neznam sto se ovo desava...grcevi u nogama sad i u trbuhu....mozda cu i dobit m...vec kroz dan dva a treba doc tek 20 etog...mislim ...netreba,...danas 5dpt..... :Sad:

----------


## tikica78

donatela a zašto ti piješ utriće?

----------


## donatela

pa sto ja znam zasto...koliko ja znam piju ih svi koji su u postupcima mpo..ivf...pijem ih valjda da se embrij bolje ugnjezdi...3x2 na dan.....i u uputama o ljeku pise da se koriste kod mpo.....zasto je cudno da ih pijem???evo sad je grc malo prosao legla sam na trbuh kad me uhvatilo i odmah mi lakse bilo...

----------


## donatela

ustvari...greska ne pijem ih nego uzimam...vaginalno...3x2 a prve dvije mi je dr mpo bio vec stavio na dan transvera poslije sam nastavila sama...

----------


## donatela

kuzim da si tila pitat zasto ih pijem a ne ih stavljam vag...slucajno sam napisala da ih pijem...iz navike valjda...sto ja znam....ali ne stavljam ih vaginalno 3x2...

----------


## TrudyC

Donatela - za grčeve uzmi magnezij. Možeš ga kupiti i u DM-u, šumeći. Stvarno pomaže...

----------


## donatela

grcevi su bili trenutni...zasad barem,,,,ali vjerojatno ce se vratit neznam odkud ti grcevi sad ka mi m treba doc tek za 5,6 dana a danas je 5dpt

----------


## tikica78

> kuzim da si tila pitat zasto ih pijem a ne ih stavljam vag...slucajno sam napisala da ih pijem...iz navike valjda...sto ja znam....ali ne stavljam ih vaginalno 3x2...


zato sam htjela pitati. jer puno su veće nuspojave kad ih piješ, nego vaginalno. ma ne brini se toliko dobro je to sve.

----------


## donatela

znam da su vece nuspojave kad ih pijes u uputama cak pise da uopce nema nuspojava kad se uzima vaginalno ali ja imam i vrtoglavice i pospanost i glad i ko zna sto još...nesto drugo je mozda sto se blizi menga ali kamo srece ipak da ne dođe....eh da...moze li ovaj grc sto me maloprije odjednom uhvatio znaciti ugnježđenje???danas na 5dan poslije transfera? i jutros ostra bol u leđima...???hm...nebi se tila uzalud nadati ali ipak...sto ja znam grcevi mi su mi slicili kao menstrualni ali su prosli nakon 3,4 minute...

----------


## donatela

vjerojatno je ovaj tekst vec bio tu ali ja samsurfajuci netom naisla na njega pa mislim da bi mozda jos nekome bilo mozda zanimljivo procitati da ponovimo....* :Što se nakon transfera događa u maternici?*
*
Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:*

  1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

  2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

  3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

  4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

  5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

  6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

  7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

  8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

  9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 

             urina





*Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:*



0 dpt...zametak  je u stadiju blastociste

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 

            urina

----------


## sunasce

hmm bez siptoma ni tabela ne pomaze... :Undecided: 
ja cak ni 9dnt ne mogu test napraviti koliko sam nakljukana brevacidom, danas roknula dupli...pih...nista cekam mengu.

----------


## donatela

ja poslije transfera nisam primala nikakve stoperice ....toga u Ri..nema nakon transfera..tako da cu ja moci pišnuti neki testić za nekih 6,7 dana...ja uzimam za implantaciju samo utrogestan 3x2 i to je to....

da pitam..jesu li ikoga od vas hvatali grcevi nalik menstrualnima oko 5og dana nakon transfera meni se to desava od danas od pdneva negdje...pocne pa stane  ..neznam sto je to....

----------


## sunasce

> ja poslije transfera nisam primala nikakve stoperice ....toga u Ri..nema nakon transfera..tako da cu ja moci pišnuti neki testić za nekih 6,7 dana...ja uzimam za implantaciju samo utrogestan 3x2 i to je to....
> 
> da pitam..jesu li ikoga od vas hvatali grcevi nalik menstrualnima oko 5og dana nakon transfera meni se to desava od danas od pdneva negdje...pocne pa stane  ..neznam sto je to....


Donatella sve ti je to razlicito, ja sam ti na prvom pokusaju imala jake  bolove  3 i 5 dnt onda tisina, zatvor, bradavice osjetljive da ih nesmijes pipnuti, stomak ko kuca, i nista dobila mengu...
Ovaj sad pokusaj, od simptoma nista...niti zatvor imam, stomak je napuhnut ali ok, grudi bolne ali to je sve od crinona, ali fizicki sam 100 puta bolje neg prvi puta...Osjecaj kao pred mengu imala sam 2dnt i traje i sad 7dnt, ali doktorica mi je rekla da je to normalno...tako draga da ama bas nista po simptomima ili ne simptomima ne mozemo znati....
Ja se u nista vise ne uzdajem. Ako ima bolova nije uvijek dobro, ako nema, ni to nije dobro...Nemam pojma..
Ja cekam opet svoju mengu i to ti je to.....

----------


## sunasce

> sunasce ja sam ovdje 7dpt oplakala i sa svima se opraštala jer sam bila sigurna da nije uspjelo.. ništa se ne ispričavaj zbog raspoloženja, to su ti trudnički hormoni..


Meni se vise cine hormoni pred mengu tikice.....ali hvala ti draga moja :Love:

----------


## donatela

sunasce nadam se da ti je ovaj put dobitan..ma mene niti cice ne bole uopce mozda mrvicu bradavice kad dirnem ali nista znacajno...mada mene ni pred m.cice ne bole bas eventualno samo jedna ali sad me nijedna ne boli....ni kad stisnem,,nista...samo ti grcevi i osjecaj ko pred m..osjecam se ko zombi...bas se pitam zar me nebi tribale cice bolit bar od utrica...kad sam uzimala duphastone onda su mi se bile napuhale za 2 broja vece a sad nista,,,

----------


## Laki

Donatela draga, meni je prvi simptom trudnoće bila grozna i neuobičajena bol u leđima, i veliki umor naravno, tako da neka to bude to....
Prema tablici, 5dnt bi ti mogla biti implantacija jer ti je vraćen 8-stanični embrij 3 dan ako se ne varam.
Strpi se još malo i laganini...
Sretno!

Sunašce, da curica stigne što prije....

----------


## donatela

hvala laki :Smile:  i ja se nadam da je to to...ta oštra bol me štrecnula u leđima kad sam isla na wc bas oštra bol...potom danas oko 1 popodne su poceli grcevi u maternici nalik menstrualnima ma skoro isti kao menstrualni...i malo stanu pa se vrate..bolilo je da nisam mogla nist radit sad su grcevi malo popustili ali nisam tila nista piti za bolove za svaki slucaj jer nikad neznas...za 6 dana cu pišnut test..na 11dnt pa cu znat na cemu sam...i da...vracen mi je 8stanicni embrij..

----------


## Bea

Da li je netko imao sličnu sitaciju? 15dpt test na trudnoću negativan, a ciklus ne dolazi . Neznam šta da radim.

----------


## tikica78

izvadi betu. možda ti  ne dolazi zbog utrogestana ako ih stavljaš.

----------


## BillieJean

> Da li je netko imao sličnu sitaciju? 15dpt test na trudnoću negativan, a ciklus ne dolazi . Neznam šta da radim.


Pa odi izvadi betu  :Smile:  
M može kasnit radi utrića.

----------


## mostarka86

žene moje, ja danas 5 dnt, bez ijednog jedinog simptoma. Prvi postupak me je stomak stalno bolio, jajnici žigali, nešto se dešavalo, sada, ama baš ništa...danas primam brevactide, vjerovatno nakon njega će početi neke reakcije  :Smile:

----------


## tikica78

mostarka ja još uvijek nemam ni jedan simptom, da nemam ove nalaze bete ne bi nikad rekla da sam trudna. samo se opusti i uživaj ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11

----------


## BillieJean

Da, ja isto mislim da ne treba tražiti te ne/simptome.....nema tu pravila....bolje se ne opterećivati s tim....

----------


## sunasce

jutro drage moje....Ja evo sva uplasena, morala sam drmnuti Normabel da dodjem do sebe....Sad cu biti high lol
Uglavnom 8dnt, jutros se digla sve u redu, poceli pricati sa sekom preko skypa, pijuckati svoju kavicu, i ujednom trenu mi je pocelo biti slabo, kratki udisaji, ne mozes da dises covjece, i vrtoglavica....Ja se usrala od straha....
Tak da sam sad "nadrogirana".... :Shock:  :Shock:

----------


## mostarka86

hvala tikice, BJ, prošli put sam stalno imala neke simptome, i ništa od trudnoće. ovaj put se stvarno ne opterećujem simptomima, ali mi je zanimljivo bilo da ništa ne osjetim. 

Sunašce, i mene je jučer vrtoglavica žestoka uhvatila, kao nikada do sada, ali moja vrtoglavica se zove ANEMIJA, to je zasiguro  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> hvala tikice, BJ, prošli put sam stalno imala neke simptome, i ništa od trudnoće. ovaj put se stvarno ne opterećujem simptomima, ali mi je zanimljivo bilo da ništa ne osjetim. 
> 
> Sunašce, i mene je jučer vrtoglavica žestoka uhvatila, kao nikada do sada, ali moja vrtoglavica se zove ANEMIJA, to je zasiguro


Ja nemam anemiju, ali imam primam toliko inekcija vec da me ne bih cudilo kad bih ju dobila :Laughing: 
Uglavnom nadam se da se vise nece ponoviti, i ja bas kao i ti z arazliku od prvog postupka u ovome nemam nikikavih simtopa, osim ovoga sto se desilo jutros i da, lagano zacepljenog nosa...taman mi fali jos i gripa djis....

----------


## sunasce

> Da, ja isto mislim da ne treba tražiti te ne/simptome.....nema tu pravila....bolje se ne opterećivati s tim....


potpisujem

----------


## donatela

mene jucer cijelo popodne drzali grcevi u donjem dijelu tbuha koji su se prozimali i po bedrima...na momente je prestajalo ali je stalo tek navecer,,,najprije ssm misla da cu procurit mada nei smila jer mi m treba netreba stic tek za 5 dana 20estog i danas vise grceva uopce nemam....danas mi je 6dnt...ja se nadam potajice da su ti grcevi bili implantacija....

drugih simptoma nemam uopce...cice me ne bole nimalo...a vas??? mene ne bole niti kad ih stisnem..a inace me malo bole pred m uvijek i to redovito samo jedna cicka..ma koliko to cudno zvucalo a sad nijedna...mislial sam da ce mi od utrica cicke nateci i bolit ili nesto ali nista...cice=o bodova......

----------


## Sonja29

> mene jucer cijelo popodne drzali grcevi u donjem dijelu tbuha koji su se prozimali i po bedrima...na momente je prestajalo ali je stalo tek navecer,,,najprije ssm misla da cu procurit mada nei smila jer mi m treba netreba stic tek za 5 dana 20estog i danas vise grceva uopce nemam....danas mi je 6dnt...ja se nadam potajice da su ti grcevi bili implantacija....
> 
> drugih simptoma nemam uopce...cice me ne bole nimalo...a vas??? mene ne bole niti kad ih stisnem..a inace me malo bole pred m uvijek i to redovito samo jedna cicka..ma koliko to cudno zvucalo a sad nijedna...*mislial sam da ce mi od utrica cicke nateci i bolit ili nesto ali nista...cice=o bodova*......


ne brini,mene ne bole ni sada a već 29 tt, a ostale bolove,žiganja i sl. što sam imala bilo je od hiperstimulacije.Prave simptome sam imala tek sa nekih 6 tt kad su počele mučnine i povračanje

----------


## amyx

cure zanemarite simptome... ja sam imala sve simptome kao pred M i doslovce sam grizla sveoko sebe od jada...uzalud jer rezultat bez simptoma je u potpisu

----------


## sunasce

> cure zanemarite simptome... ja sam imala sve simptome kao pred M i doslovce sam grizla sveoko sebe od jada...uzalud jer rezultat bez simptoma je u potpisu


Ma znam, samo kad osjetim te simtome menge (jedine simtpme koje imam) vec protrnem......nakon 14 dana od punkcije treba stici vjestica zar ne???

----------


## donatela

sunasce da..lutealna faza u pravilu bi trebala trajati 14 dana...koliko su tebi inace dugi ciklusi...???tebi je još malo za vadit betu,sljedeci tjedan jelda?oces pišnuti test prije?

ja ako racunam 14dana od punkcije bi trebala procurit onda bi m.trebala dobiti 20etog to je 32dan ciklusa a meni ciklusi traju 30-32 dana a meni vec od jucer traju predmenstrualni grcevi oji su sinoc i jutros stali i danas se opet nastavili pa mi nije jasno kako tako rano grcevi...imam osjecaj koda cu procurit svaki ćas,,,

----------


## sunasce

> sunasce da..lutealna faza u pravilu bi trebala trajati 14 dana...koliko su tebi inace dugi ciklusi...???tebi je još malo za vadit betu,sljedeci tjedan jelda?oces pišnuti test prije?
> 
> ja ako racunam 14dana od punkcije bi trebala procurit onda bi m.trebala dobiti 20etog to je 32dan ciklusa a meni ciklusi traju 30-32 dana a meni vec od jucer traju predmenstrualni grcevi oji su sinoc i jutros stali i danas se opet nastavili pa mi nije jasno kako tako rano grcevi...imam osjecaj koda cu procurit svaki ćas,,,


Meni su ciklusi 28 dana, menga bih mi trebala stici sutra ili preksutra..Zadnji puta je isto redovno stigla, unatoc svim hormonima, tako da ju i ovaj puta ocekujem. Ako ne stigne onda postoji nada... :Smile: 
Draga neki kazu da su bolovi jako dobri, i neces dobiti mengu tako rano, tako sam i ja stalno mislila u prvom postupku, panicila ko luda..... I Ja ti imam osjecaj kao da cu dobiti mengu i blage tihe  bolove vec od 2dnt pa mi je doktorica rekla da je to sve u redu i normalno....

----------


## sunasce

Ah da nisam odgovorila, betu vadim sljedeci tjedan petak, ako mengica ne stigne dotad, a test ne mogu pisnuti i da hocu ( a mogla sam vec sutra skratiti si muke) jer sam primila jucer duplu inekcija brevactida koji ostaje najmanje 5 dana u krvi...a moj dupli mozda i vise... :Laughing:

----------


## Mala Maja

Curke...koliko sam čekala do bete..............i jedva izdržala............. ali ovo :Cekam:  sad do prvog ultrazvuka mi je naučna fantastika, pa ne mogu više...........ovo me ubija više nego sama brojkica bete.
Nikako ne mogu dočekati utorak, sad već se polagano brinem,......sto pitanja u glavi....čak mi ni mučnine nisu počele, samo mi bubiss rastu, aaaaaaaaaaa :Shock:

----------


## donatela

a ja nisam dobila štopericu nakon transfera to u Rijeci ne daju...pa ja mogu pišnut test ali me je strah ga pišat jer kad se sjetim koliko puta ranije mi je pokazao minus nekako imam fobiju od testova vec...i tih minuseva....strah me opet minusa mislim da bi lakse podnila mengu nego jednu liniju na testu opet...mozda da pricekam onda mengu...neznam...a nekuzim kako me onda boli tako...ti grcevi kao da cu dobit ako sa utricima necu tako rano procurit....hmmm...ma necu se zamarati kako bude da bude....sto mora biti bit ce....

----------


## Mala Maja

Donatela, zašto tako rano uopće razmišljaš o testu???
pa tek ti je 6dpt....meni je na deveti bila slaba crtica, vidljiva plava ali slaba.....a stalno mi se grčila maternica, oprištavila se, ali ni u jednom trenu nisam htjela posumljati da se nije primilo!!!
Imala ogrooooooman trbuh, hiper, nisam mogla ležati jedva disala...nije mi nimalo bilo ugodno sve do 8dpt kad se sve počelo smirivati i cicke bujati.
Ni ja nisam dobila štopericu nakon, pa eto imala sam plus i betu poduplanu pa sad iščekujem prvi ultr. da vidimo jel srčeko kucaaaaaaaaaaaaa, znam da kucka ali da vidimo kolko nas je, hm hm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Samo što sam po prirodi nestrpljiva pa bih ja to odradila ubrzano, tako da ne razbijaj glavicu, upotrijebi optimizam i blagost, sreću koju iščekuješ jer u tebi mrvica se gnjezdi, malo punoo poticaja samoj sebi ne bi ti škodilo već bi se osjećala ispunjenijom.Radi stvarčice koje te vesele, uživaj u ovom trenutku jer možda baš sad te bubica osluškuje i bira na koju će stranu leći i uvaliti se u maternici  na 9 mj.,možda ih bude i dvoje, možda su se podijeli pa duplo veseljeeeeeeeeee!!!!
Curkice, trudilice, sunasce i ostale sve redom.....poskočimo ovako puno puta  za naj željice i debelo ljeto! :Grin:

----------


## donatela

Mala maja hvala na tvom optimizmu i sto ga prenosiš na mene...ma nisam ja mislila radit test vec ma nikako...mislila sam ga napravit tek na 11 ili 12dnt evo danas mi je 7dnt i primjetila sam da su cicke laganini pocele boliti na dodir i  napuhale se sto dosad nisu uopce...
ma tebi su odmah sanse bile vece jer ti je vraceno više mrva tj embrija od jednog a ja sam bila u prirodnom ciklusu prirodnom ivf icsi i vracen mi je jedan osmostanicni embrij..mada znam da nema pravila ima sanse da se i jedan uhvati ja bi se tila nadati da su mi oni grcevi jucer i prekjucer bili implantacija,ugnjezđivanje moje mrve ali bojim se da ako se puno nadam da se ne razocaram...sto se tice testa nisam sigurna da cu ga uopce raditi ili cu pricekati hocu li procurit ili ne ako nebudem onda cu sa radošcu ici vadit betu 27.6og...imam doma dva testa ona osjetljiva ali nemogu ih ni pogledat...

----------


## sunasce

9dnt simptomi i dalje nista, zapravo jos gore vise nemam ni felling da cu mengu dobit.  :Nope:  :scared:

----------


## BillieJean

betaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 12dpt: 309!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## amyx

> Curke...koliko sam čekala do bete..............i jedva izdržala............. ali ovo sad do prvog ultrazvuka mi je naučna fantastika, pa ne mogu više...........ovo me ubija više nego sama brojkica bete.


A da vidiš tek iščekivanja od ultrazvuka do ultrazvuka  :cupakosu:   :scared:

----------


## eva133

*BillieJean* čestitam.
*Tikice78* šta kaže uzv?

----------


## donatela

*bilieJean* cestitam i ovdje na super beti....od srca...eto prvi ivf i dobitan sad mi odmah uljevas nadu.....jeeee...jeli imaš kakve simptome?bolne cice i tako to?

----------


## BillieJean

Hvala, cure  :Smile: 

Simptomi? Ja sam se stvarno trudila ne pridavat neku važnost simptomima, jer sam bila svjesna da mogu bit od lijekova, pms-a, ali i trudnoće.....a i da ne mroam imat nikakve simptome.....sise su me više boljele odmah nakon transfera nekoliko dana i onda stale....bole me i sad malo, al nije tak strasno.....pred nekoliko dana su poceli grcevi slicni menstrualnima, ali onako na mahove......jedino sto sam stvarno primjetila, a sto mi se prvi put javilo jest da mi se vec nekoliko dana podriguje  :Laughing:  i dobila sam pristice po licu (ne T zona kao inace, nego bas na obrazima, sto nisam imala ni kao tinejdžerica)....eto  :Smile:

----------


## mari mar

ß-192.9 
ako je plakanje nekakav simptom onda je to moj prvi...danas sam cmizdrila cijelim putem do kuće...  :Trep trep: 
koje su to promjene raspoloženja......

----------


## snow.ml

čestitam i ovdje...mari to su ti pomješani osjećaji straha i sreće...bit će toga još...
gdje je naša druga slavonka ivana101 .-) mislim na tebe .-)

----------


## donatela

e sad si mi stvarnoi ulila nadu...sve isto kao i meni ma sve..mene su odmah nakon stransfera bolile bradavice pa stale i onda nije nista bolilo cice nula bodova...potom na 5 i 6 dnt poceli grcevi isto na mahove poceli bi pa prestali ali su trajali uglavnom na ta dva dana 5 i 6 dnt grcevi kao menstrualni...danas grceve uopce nemam na 7dnt ali sam pocela osjecati cice da bole malo ali nista jako znacajno onako na dodir i kao da su se malo i napuhale...i to je to...ali necu radit test nego cu vidit dali cu procurit..ako ne procurim cekat cu betu za vadit mi je 27.6 nadam se da cu biti srece kao ti da mi upali iz prve ivf...vidim da smo isto godiste..84to.

----------


## BillieJean

Isto godište, ista dijagnoza, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude i isti ishod  :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> ß-192.9 
> ako je plakanje nekakav simptom onda je to moj prvi...danas sam cmizdrila cijelim putem do kuće... 
> koje su to promjene raspoloženja......


Čestitam Slavonki!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## donatela

da ..hvala bj nadam se da ce bit i isti ishod,,,samo sto si ti bila na klomifenima i femari a ja u potpuno prirodnom ivf-icsi bez stimulacije ikakve ali je bio odlican embrij osmostanicni tako da ima nade...koliko je tebi bilie jean bilo vraceno embrija jesi ih imala vise od jednog sa klomicima i femarom?i koliko stanicni?

----------


## BillieJean

klomici i femara su slicna, ako ne i ista stvar.....ja sam bila na klomifenima i 4 menopura.....6 folikula, 6js, 3 embrija (2 osmost. i 1 četverost.).......al dovoljan ti je jedan za bingo  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

ooo biliejean onda još moraš vit i koliko vas je :Smile: .mozdamozda su duplici ili trojceki...meni se uzasno pocelo spavati i stalno sam umorna....stalno bi spavala i odmarala od danas mi se bas intenzivno spava..kronicni umor...samo bi ćorila...

----------


## mari mar

> Hvala, cure 
> 
> Simptomi? Ja sam se stvarno trudila ne pridavat neku važnost simptomima, jer sam bila svjesna da mogu bit od lijekova, pms-a, ali i trudnoće.....a i da ne mroam imat nikakve simptome.....sise su me više boljele odmah nakon transfera nekoliko dana i onda stale....bole me i sad malo, al nije tak strasno.....pred nekoliko dana su poceli grcevi slicni menstrualnima, ali onako na mahove......jedino sto sam stvarno primjetila, a sto mi se prvi put javilo jest da mi se vec nekoliko dana podriguje  i dobila sam pristice po licu (ne T zona kao inace, nego bas na obrazima, sto nisam imala ni kao tinejdžerica)....eto


...meni su prištići jedini pravi simptom prije m, i uvijek bi se par komada pojavilo prije nego dobijem, a sada ni jedne nema, a to mi mm rekao još neki dan kad sam rekla da imam osječaj da ću dobiti... kaže on meni pa nije ti ni jedna iskočila...i gle čuda zašto nije!! :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> betaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 12dpt: 309!!!!!!


cestitam draga, neka ti bude lijepa i ugodna trudnoca... :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

10dnt veliko NISTA i dalje...Osim sto sam jucer oplakala cijeli dan.... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## donatela

sunašce kako misliš veliko ništa i dalje???misliš od simptoma???jeli i ti uzimas utriće 3x2? ja sam znaci 2dana iza tebe...danas mi 8dnt meni se samo užaasno spava po cijeli dan ima vec par dana i cice sve jace bole..uz to sam na momente zivcana strasno...mjenjam raspolozenja...i da izbila mi dva prišta na nosu i dva na leđima...neznam sto mislit o svem tomu ili su ti simptomi od utrica ili se menga blizi ili je u najboljem slucaju ono trece...ali ima puno cura koje nemaju nikakve simptome pa im je beta ipak bila pozitivna...a s druge strane one s brdo simptoma nista...nikad neznas...vidit ces za koji dan...22.6 je brzo...

----------


## sunasce

> sunašce kako misliš veliko ništa i dalje???misliš od simptoma???jeli i ti uzimas utriće 3x2? ja sam znaci 2dana iza tebe...danas mi 8dnt meni se samo užaasno spava po cijeli dan ima vec par dana i cice sve jace bole..uz to sam na momente zivcana strasno...mjenjam raspolozenja...i da izbila mi dva prišta na nosu i dva na leđima...neznam sto mislit o svem tomu ili su ti simptomi od utrica ili se menga blizi ili je u najboljem slucaju ono trece...ali ima puno cura koje nemaju nikakve simptome pa im je beta ipak bila pozitivna...a s druge strane one s brdo simptoma nista...nikad neznas...vidit ces za koji dan...22.6 je brzo...


Da draga mislim od simptoma nista i dalje...Osim sto sam uzasno placljiva ali takva sam uvijek pred PMS i bas kao ti mjenjam raspolozenja, od zivcanosti, placljivosti do nenormalnog smijeha... Tak da mi ni to nije nikakav znak, mislim da mi se stomak malo ispuhuje vise ga ne osjecam tako teskim kao prije, cicke isto ali i dalje su bolne na dodir. Treba docekati petak, stalno se bojim da ce doci menga kao i prvi puta prije nego uopce uspijem docekati betu.... :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ja uzimam samo crinone gel ujutro jednu dozu, heparin inekcije, i folnu kiselinu.
Ti imas dobre znakove to mi jako dobro zvuci kod tebe...I nadam se iskreno da ne grijesim, te da ce biti jedna velika pozitivna beta  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

a znas da nema pravila i ja se bojim isto da ne procurim prije bete meni je beta tek za 10 dana 27 mog.6. i isto sam pred m.zivcana i placljiva...jedino sto mi uljeva nadu su oni grcevi na 5 i 6dnt koje sam imala nalik na menstrualne potom su prestali i nadam se da je to bilo ugnježdjivanje jer nakon toga nisam imala te grceve...ali opet nemora znacit...
ja se mislim da ipak napravim test za par dana..negdi na 11dnt..tad bi mi tribalo pokazat vec realno jer 10dana je dugo još cekat....e a kako tuzimamo da ti nisu dali utriće da stavljas?dodatni progesteron .....i ja uzimam uz to folnu kiselinu 2x1ali to vec duze  ...

----------


## sunasce

> a znas da nema pravila i ja se bojim isto da ne procurim prije bete meni je beta tek za 10 dana 27 mog.6. i isto sam pred m.zivcana i placljiva...jedino sto mi uljeva nadu su oni grcevi na 5 i 6dnt koje sam imala nalik na menstrualne potom su prestali i nadam se da je to bilo ugnježdjivanje jer nakon toga nisam imala te grceve...ali opet nemora znacit...
> ja se mislim da ipak napravim test za par dana..negdi na 11dnt..tad bi mi tribalo pokazat vec realno jer 10dana je dugo još cekat....e a kako tuzimamo da ti nisu dali utriće da stavljas?dodatni progesteron .....i ja uzimam uz to folnu kiselinu 2x1ali to vec duze  ...


Ovdje je takva praksa. Ja sam u klinici u Wiesbadenu u Njemackoj, pa oni uzimaju u obzir samo Crinone gel, za koji sam citala da se u hr ne daje i okolo, jer je preskup, najucinkovitiji...Lako prianja uz sluznicu maternicu i lagano ga je staviti jer je u obliku gela...Te, sam 10 minuta moram odlezati.

----------


## sunasce

Crinone gel ti je progesteron.... :Smile:

----------


## donatela

aha nisam znala to za gel a bome ni to da si bila u postupkU u Njemaćkoj...ma sigurno ce ovaj put bit bingo...

----------


## sunasce

> aha nisam znala to za gel a bome ni to da si bila u postupkU u Njemaćkoj...ma sigurno ce ovaj put bit bingo...


I prvi put sam bila draga pa nista....ali u sebi se uvijek tiho moramo nadati  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

koje si ti godište jli imate neku dg ti i tm ili je sve ok...vidim da ste oba puta isli na icsi pa pretpostavljam da je muski faktor? ,a nemoj se bedirat unaprijed ako nije bilo uspjesno prvi put ne znaci da nece i drugi...kad ti ne/treba doci m? ili je vec tribala? ma bit ce beta troznamenkasta vidices~~~~~~~~brzo ce petak...

----------


## sunasce

> koje si ti godište jli imate neku dg ti i tm ili je sve ok...vidim da ste oba puta isli na icsi pa pretpostavljam da je muski faktor? ,a nemoj se bedirat unaprijed ako nije bilo uspjesno prvi put ne znaci da nece i drugi...kad ti ne/treba doci m? ili je vec tribala? ma bit ce beta troznamenkasta vidices~~~~~~~~brzo ce petak...


Ja sam ti 82 godiste, moj muz 83....
Sa mnom je sve ok, moj muzic ima slabu pokretnost spermija, neznam strucni naziv (ali svega 5 %). Doktori nam daju dobre sanse, jer smo relativno mladi, ja zdrava, i cijeli postupak prodje savrseno, obadvoje dobro reagiramo, ali jednostavno kad bebica dodje u busu nikako da i ostane tu. Doktori isto neznaju objasniti zasto nam se to desava....jer su uvjeti preodlicni a ishod ispadne veliki minus.....Sta da ti kazem.
Mengu sam trebala dobiti jucer, danas, nisam ju dobila, eli evo veceras pocinju itekako menstrualni bolovi... :Sad:  I bole ko vrag na mahove...Not good.

----------


## smj

Drage djevojke,

Sto znaci beta 224 19 dan od ovulacije?! Mislim da je to mala vrijednost za peti tjedan, ima li tko takav?!
Javite se...

Inace, je li itko u 2WW imao ispada zivchanice i slichno?!
Svima puno srece....

----------


## donatela

[B]*smj[/B..*.mozda da i na odbrojavanje postavis pitanje tamo cure znaju dosta o betama pa pitaj...i na koji dan od punkcije je vracen embrij 3 ili 5 blastica? ja neznam bas jako puno o tome ali znam price da je curama bila kasnija implantacija pa da iako je beta u pocetku bila mala poslije je bilo sve ok...najvaznije je da se beta pravilno dupla....kad ides opet vadit betu???

----------


## BillieJean

Cure, da li se trebam brinuti što se beta nije baš skroz poduplala?? Dakle, 47h kasnije iznosi 588. Prva je bila 309...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure, da li se trebam brinuti što se beta nije baš skroz poduplala?? Dakle, 47h kasnije iznosi 588. Prva je bila 309...


Napisala sam ti na odbrojavanju, ali da ponovimo.. Beta ti je super, ne brini  :Smile:

----------


## nati

*tikica78* čestitke na velikoj beti..nije me bilo neko vrijeme i ovo su stvarno divne vijesti..
kada ideš na UZV?

Svima puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete!

----------


## sunasce

Ja imam osjecaj kao da sam jedina ovdje koja ceka betu zajedno sa donatellom... :Laughing: 
Sve su nam ostale vec posatle trudilice  :Very Happy: 
Meni 11 dnt, 16dnp,  blagi osjecaji kao pred mengu na mahove....Test se ne usudim pisnuti jer mislim da bih umrla da vidim jos jedan veliki minus...Ovako zivim malo u zabludi i jos uvijek se nadam da menga nece stici iducih 9 mjeseci makar imam sve ukazatelje nadolazece menge.....
Ljubim vas sve.

----------


## donatela

sunaašce aj pišni test...ja mislim da cu ga pišnuti ipak na 11dnt za 2 dana ....tad ce vec pokazati jeli je ili nije....

ma znas da su simptomi m i t.isti...neces procurit vidices...bit ce beta ogromna a i pluusic bi bio kad bi ga napravila...mada se i ja pocela bpojati testova...a imam doma dva

----------


## sunasce

> sunaašce aj pišni test...ja mislim da cu ga pišnuti ipak na 11dnt za 2 dana ....tad ce vec pokazati jeli je ili nije....
> 
> ma znas da su simptomi m i t.isti...neces procurit vidices...bit ce beta ogromna a i pluusic bi bio kad bi ga napravila...mada se i ja pocela bpojati testova...a imam doma dva


Donatela mene strah pisnuti, a i ovamo nisam sigurna hoce li mi pokazati lazni rezultat ( jer sam HGC primila u cetvrtak) danas je peti dan, neznam je zasigurno ispario ili ne....
Ja mozda budem cekala tebe za dva dana ako dotad ne procurim...  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

o,za dva dana ima da skakutamo zbog dva plusića  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> o,za dva dana ima da skakutamo zbog dva plusića


oh hvala draga na podrsci  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Sunasce, samo sam ti htjela reći da ipak pričekaš još barem dan-dva.
Ja sam u četvrtak navečer primila štopericu i jučer sam kasno napravila jedan testić čisto da vidim kolko joj treba da izađe i bome je bila fino debela crta.
Tako da ipak nemoj još jer ćeš se vjerojatno samo dodatno nervirati jer nećeš znati jel to prava crta ili nije.

Ali ja ti želim da nam uskoro prijaviš jedanpravi trudnički, debeli plus.

BJ...čestitam na lijepoj ß... uživaj i opusti se do uzv-a...drugo ionako ne možeš :Smile: 

a ja vam se od sutra ( nadam se ) pridružujem...

----------


## sunasce

> Sunasce, samo sam ti htjela reći da ipak pričekaš još barem dan-dva.
> Ja sam u četvrtak navečer primila štopericu i jučer sam kasno napravila jedan testić čisto da vidim kolko joj treba da izađe i bome je bila fino debela crta.
> Tako da ipak nemoj još jer ćeš se vjerojatno samo dodatno nervirati jer nećeš znati jel to prava crta ili nije.
> 
> Ali ja ti želim da nam uskoro prijaviš jedanpravi trudnički, debeli plus.
> 
> H
> 
> BJ...čestitam na lijepoj ß... uživaj i opusti se do uzv-a...drugo ionako ne možeš
> ...


Dobro nam dosla draga  :Smile: 

I ne brini se, ne budem pisnula, ionako mi je tolika panika od minusa, da se ne smijem priblizi testu...Koliko god da je tesko, nekako i mi sladje zivjeti u nekome neznanju i malo se nadati da je ovaj puta ipak uspjelo  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

ja cu test radit ipak tek u cetvrtak....najranije u cetvrtak ako daj Boze dotad ne procurim...stalno mi je neki osjecaj kao da cu svaki cas procurit steze me u trbuhu...neznam...ciklusi mi traju od 30-32dana prosli mi je trajao 30dana a danas mi je 30dc i Hvala Bogu nisam još procurila...i da...još nesto isla sam danas giniću po još jednu turu utrogestana(progesterona) i vidio mi u nalazu da mi je beta 27.6 i on mi je uputnicu za betu dao vec danas jer su praznici pa da ne dolazim opet po uputnicu..sad me zanima mogu li ja onda Betu vadit i ranije kad mi je vec dao uputnicu..makar dan ranije...na 12dpt mi se cini prerano a i neznam dali bi smila tako ako u nalazu pise da vadim 27-mog....sto mislite???

----------


## mostarka86

> Ja imam osjecaj kao da sam jedina ovdje koja ceka betu zajedno sa donatellom...


nisi draga, ima nas još, samo ste vas dvije aktivnije...nemam šta novo reči, osim da sam i dalje bez simptoma.  5 dnt navečer i 6 dan me je malo bolio stomak, tačnije žigali jajnici ili šta već, i opet zatišje. ostalo, bez ikakvih simptoma. osim što sam se prehladila, kao da sam u sred zime, i kišem do iznemoglosti. ako mi ovo mrvica preživi ,sve će   :Smile: ...

----------


## anaši1507

Evo curke da se i ja javim,transfer bio 10.6. Znači beta 24.6.,ali mi je sam dr.rekao da mogu ve. 12dpt vaditi betu,e da vracena 3osmostanicna embrija,obzirom da je 12dpt neradan ja cu betu vaditi 11dpt,uglavnom 4,5,6dpt sam osjecala propadanja,amozda je to bilo i od Choragon koji sam primila 5dnt,a dB jedino zna ,bradavice jako bolne na dodir,kad bi mogla test pis

----------


## tikki

Sunašce niste vas dvije jedine, ali ja ne znam što bih napisala... 
Evo, ja sam danas 2dnt smrzlića 5dn. (bar mislim da se sa FET jednako računaju dani). Uglavnom, simptoma nikakvih, samo sam jako nervozna i strah me još jednog neuspjeha jer to znači pauzu do pred kraj rujna a ne znamo kud bi dalje krenuli.

----------


## sunasce

> nisi draga, ima nas još, samo ste vas dvije aktivnije...nemam šta novo reči, osim da sam i dalje bez simptoma.  5 dnt navečer i 6 dan me je malo bolio stomak, tačnije žigali jajnici ili šta već, i opet zatišje. ostalo, bez ikakvih simptoma. osim što sam se prehladila, kao da sam u sred zime, i kišem do iznemoglosti. ako mi ovo mrvica preživi ,sve će  ...



Tako je i meni bilo, svaki dan sam kihala, i prehladila se....nikakvih posebnih simptoma.
Ma prezivjeti ce mrvice, neki kazu da je prehlada znak trudnoce...pa uzivaj  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> Sunašce niste vas dvije jedine, ali ja ne znam što bih napisala... 
> Evo, ja sam danas 2dnt smrzlića 5dn. (bar mislim da se sa FET jednako računaju dani). Uglavnom, simptoma nikakvih, samo sam jako nervozna i strah me još jednog neuspjeha jer to znači pauzu do pred kraj rujna a ne znamo kud bi dalje krenuli.


Oh draga, vidjela sam ti u potpisu da je pred tobom vec dugi put...Nadam se i molim Boga da te blagoslovi ovaj puta i da napokon i ti osjetis radost majcinstva...Zaista ti zelim to od srca...Nedaj Boze nikome proci to toliko puta i pasti...Meni je vec sada pretesko i neznam kao ni ti kud bih dalje...Drzi se, glavu gore, i probaj biti pozitivna koliko god je to moguce, a i ako nije, isplaci se, i normalno je da strahujes...Ja isto strahujem od svega, i bojim se poraza, ali covjek kako god padne mora krenuti dalje...Moramo biti jake, jednom kad nam Bog daruje to malo bice, zaboravit cemo sve muke i patnje, kad vidim te male rucice, osmijeh i nekoga tko i nas zove mama... :Smile: 
 :Love:  :Love:

----------


## sunasce

> Evo curke da se i ja javim,transfer bio 10.6. Znači beta 24.6.,ali mi je sam dr.rekao da mogu ve. 12dpt vaditi betu,e da vracena 3osmostanicna embrija,obzirom da je 12dpt neradan ja cu betu vaditi 11dpt,uglavnom 4,5,6dpt sam osjecala propadanja,amozda je to bilo i od Choragon koji sam primila 5dnt,a dB jedino zna ,bradavice jako bolne na dodir,kad bi mogla test pis


ako su bile u pitanju blatociste 9dpt

----------


## anaši1507

Nisu blastice bile nego 3osmostanicna embrija i kad Choragon izadje iz tijela

----------


## mostarka86

> Tako je i meni bilo, svaki dan sam kihala, i prehladila se....nikakvih posebnih simptoma.
> Ma prezivjeti ce mrvice, neki kazu da je prehlada znak trudnoce...pa uzivaj


hehe, ma onda mi ne bi smetalo i da sam 9 mjeseci prehlađena, ako je to neki dobar znak  :Smile:  ccc

----------


## sljeme

Dobar dan, drage cure, ja bih se pridružila  :Smile: 

treći puta sam čekalica bete, 27.06. pa reko evo da i ja doprinesem, s obzirom da sam vas uvijek čitala u prijašnjim postupcima. 

svima želim puno sreće i velike bete!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

jutro drage moje,
nocas sam imaka groznu noc. 12dnt sam se probudila sva u znoju, menstrualnim bolovima, i mizarnom osjecaju. Stomak se duplo ispuhao, grudi isto manje bole, ma katastrofa.

----------


## donatela

jutro sunasce...ma  i meni se isto cini kao da ujutro me najmanje bole cicke..a navecer najvise...tad su napuhane i bas bolne a sto se tice bolova menstrualnih ja sam ih imala opet jucer popodne osjecaj kao da cu dobit m...sve me stezalo..
danas je tek pocetak dana 10dnt pa neznam sto me ceka samo se nadam da necu procurit to mi je najbitnije...jer dok ne procuriš ima nade

----------


## sunasce

> jutro sunasce...ma  i meni se isto cini kao da ujutro me najmanje bole cicke..a navecer najvise...tad su napuhane i bas bolne a sto se tice bolova menstrualnih ja sam ih imala opet jucer popodne osjecaj kao da cu dobit m...sve me stezalo..
> danas je tek pocetak dana 10dnt pa neznam sto me ceka samo se nadam da necu procurit to mi je najbitnije...jer dok ne 
> 
> procuriš ima nade


Jutro draga, vidim da ni ti nisi bolje...ko ni ja...Obje u pms i neznamo sto se desava, ja sam cak mislila i kupiti si test danas i skratiti vise si muke, i gotovo. Ubi me ovo cekanje kao " bebe" a sve upucuje na mengu. Stomak me i dalje tuli, temperatura je 37.2 sto je prilicno dobro pa mi jedino to jos daje nadu...

----------


## donatela

ja ne mjerim temperaturu jer kazu da dok uzimas dodatni progesteron samim time je temp povisena...ma i ja se mislim da sutra napravim test i skratim si muke ako bude minus bar se necu vise lazno nadati...mene uz bolove tpa menstrualni boli i u donjem djelu leđa i to uvijek ujutro kad se probudim...

----------


## anaši1507

Sunasce,pa ti imas blastice i već mozes test napraviti, meni je dr rekao vec 12dnt,a imala osmostanicne embrije,mogu betu radit,divim ti se kako si izdržala

----------


## sunasce

> Sunasce,pa ti imas blastice i već mozes test napraviti, meni je dr rekao vec 12dnt,a imala osmostanicne embrije,mogu betu radit,divim ti se kako si izdržala


Iskreno nisam ni imala izbora jer sam u cevrtak primila HGC pa nisam mogla napraviti test i da hocu, ali i ovako me toliko strah testa da bjezim na sve strane cim ga ugledam .... :Laughing:

----------


## anaši1507

Sunasce s obzirom na blastice mislim da si to naša trudnica,koliko HCG ostane dana u tijelu?

----------


## anaši1507

Krivo sam napisala HGC

----------


## sunasce

> Sunasce s obzirom na blastice mislim da si to naša trudnica,koliko HCG ostane dana u tijelu?


Mislim 5-6  dana...nisam sigurna...Cetvrtak ujutro sam si dala HGC, danas je utorak...hmmm.....

----------


## anaši1507

Sa mob šaljem poruke,pa oprostite na greškama  :Smile: ,Sunasce ne boj se testa ja bi već danas da mogu napravila test

----------


## sunasce

> Mislim 5-6  dana...nisam sigurna...Cetvrtak ujutro sam si dala HGC, danas je utorak...hmmm.....




awwwiee i hvala na potpori, to je tako lijepo cuti, pogotovo kad udaraju svi moguci menstrualni bolovi hahaha  :Laughing:

----------


## sunasce

> Sa mob šaljem poruke,pa oprostite na greškama ,Sunasce ne boj se testa ja bi već danas da mogu napravila test


Mene toliko strah minusa, da mi se noge oduzmu do apoteke....

----------


## anaši1507

I ja se bojim ponovnog poraza, ali meni je neizvjesnost još gora :Very Happy:  ne zelim te nagovarati samo kazem sto bi ja da sam na tvom mijestu  :Wink:  di si ti bila ma ivf?

----------


## sunasce

> I ja se bojim ponovnog poraza, ali meni je neizvjesnost još gora ne zelim te nagovarati samo kazem sto bi ja da sam na tvom mijestu  di si ti bila ma ivf?


Ja se tebi opet divim na hrabrosti s testicima. I mene neizvjesnost ubija ali nekako mi i drzi jos uvijek nadu. Jer kad ugledas onaj minus, nema povratka....
Ja sam u Njemackoj vec drugi puta na postupku, u klinici Wiesbaden. Prezadovoljna sam, samo eto kako nas doktor kaze imamo nekako uvijek peh.

----------


## anaši1507

Mislim da je jedan od dobrih znakova temperatura koju imas,jer u prošlim postupcima bi je imala dok se nebi menge priblizavala,kako bi se menge priblizavala tako bi i temperatura opadala,zato hrabro naprijed  :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

> Mislim da je jedan od dobrih znakova temperatura koju imas,jer u prošlim postupcima bi je imala dok se nebi menge priblizavala,kako bi se menge priblizavala tako bi i temperatura opadala,zato hrabro naprijed


Hvala Anasi draga....grlim puno.... :Love:  :Love:

----------


## anaši1507

Nema na čemu draga  :Kiss: 
Cekam radosne vijesti od tebe  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

*ja danas pišala test na 10dnt i druga crtica se pojavila u roku od minute....i*mam pozitivan test nemogu još doci ksebi od srece.... :Smile:   :Smile:  isla sam pisati tek tako da se rjesim dileme kad ono plusić .......ajmeeeeeee van sebe sam skroz...

----------


## anaši1507

Jeeeeeeeeeeee Donatela  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  baš si me razveselila

----------


## anaši1507

Jesi ti primila HGC? Stvarno cestitam mila predivne vijesti,di si bila na IVF

----------


## sunasce

CUREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE ja uradila test, je vi vidite sto ja vidim????? malo je mutna slika fotic mi je katastrofa ali cureeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## mostarka86

vas dvije ste čudo, čestitammmmm cureeeee  :Smile:  sunašce,donatela,divne vijesti, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete  :Kiss:

----------


## sunasce

> *ja danas pišala test na 10dnt i druga crtica se pojavila u roku od minute....i*mam pozitivan test nemogu još doci ksebi od srece....  isla sam pisati tek tako da se rjesim dileme kad ono plusić .......ajmeeeeeee van sebe sam skroz...


cestitam donatella  :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

> vas dvije ste čudo, čestitammmmm cureeeee  sunašce,donatela,divne vijesti, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje bete


Ja jos ne mogu da vjerujem....uzasno se bojim da nije mozda jos od HGC koji sam primila u cetvrtak!!!!!!!!!!!
Imam dvije crtice na dva testaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  aaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## anaši1507

Braaaaaaavo Sunasce  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

hahaha, uživaj u svojoj drugoj crtici danas, ponovi test sutra, 5 dana je prošlo od injekcije. uradi sutra-prekosutra betu, pokazat će ti, da se ne smaraš više i da počneš uživati  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

Ne nisam ja primila hcg inekciju poslije transfera...zato me i veseli ovaj moj plusic. :Smile: zato sam ga i pišnula..ja sam primila hcg samo prije punkcije 2 dana a ta je odavno isparila...... :Smile:  ja sam bila na IVF u kbc Rijeci kod najboljeg doktora na svitu...on mi je radio prvi put postupak i odmah bingo...to mi je bio prvi mpo postupak uopce i to ivf u prirodnom ciklusu bez ikakvih ljekova osim stoperice 2dana prije punkcije ...sad samo da sve i dalje bude u redu i da beta bude uredna...

----------


## sunasce

> hahaha, uživaj u svojoj drugoj crtici danas, ponovi test sutra, 5 dana je prošlo od injekcije. kada radiš betu?


Za tri dana beta......ajmeeeee, pa proslo je sest dana, danas je utorak...mislim da je trebalo ispariti vec.....

----------


## sunasce

> Braaaaaaavo Sunasce


Hvalaaaaa je i ti vidis tu crticu?????? ili si ja umisljam, ili je to samo HGC od cetvrtka, ne mogu se ni radovati koliko se bojim...Ne mogu da naprosto vjerujeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem.....

----------


## donatela

Ajme sunašce tek sad vidim tvoj post da si i ti radila test...jupiiii.....cestitam na plusu....ajme bravo mi vidis da smo se za nista sekirale...ali i ja cu ponovit test za dva dana pa ponovi i ti...ja nisam dobila inekciju ali cu ipak ponovit..superrrr... draga... :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> Ajme sunašce tek sad vidim tvoj post da si i ti radila test...jupiiii.....cestitam na plusu....ajme bravo mi vidis da smo se za nista sekirale...ali i ja cu ponovit test za dva dana pa ponovi i ti...ja nisam dobila inekciju ali cu ipak ponovit..superrrr... draga...


Nas dvije nismo se ni dogovorile a obje napravile test....Tvoj je siguran ti nisi dobila nikakav HGC sad samo beta da se dupla...Ja jos uvijek strahujem, ali budem ponovila test i sutra i preksutra i svaki dan  :Very Happy:

----------


## anaši1507

Ha ha slika je mala ali isto vidim crticu,sutra ponovi test i raduj se

----------


## Sonja29

sunašce,donatela ja ću sada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a poskočit ćemo kad beta potvrdi!

----------


## sunasce

> Ha ha slika je mala ali isto vidim crticu,sutra ponovi test i raduj se


Hocu ponovit cu naoruzala sam se sa testovima sad.... :Very Happy:

----------


## kiki30

bravo cure !!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam na plusu

----------


## BillieJean

sunasce i donatela, bravo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su crtice samo uvod u veeeeeeeeeliku betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## sunasce

> sunašce,donatela ja ću sada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ a poskočit ćemo kad beta potvrdi!


Hvala Sonja  :Very Happy:  Je ti mislis da sam rano uradila test s obzirom da sam zadnju inekciju HGC primila u cetvrtak ujutro???

----------


## sunasce

> sunasce i donatela, bravo, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su crtice samo uvod u veeeeeeeeeliku betu


Hvaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalaaaaaaa, ali ja se ne smijem jos radovati......bojim se da nije samo ostatak HGC u tijelu...

----------


## sunasce

> bravo cure !!   čestitam na plusu


Hvala Kiki   :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

> Hvala Sonja  Je ti mislis da sam rano uradila test s obzirom da sam zadnju inekciju HGC primila u cetvrtak ujutro???


Nadam se da nisi ali u ostalom potvrdit ćeš taj + za 2-3 dana betom! Sada još čekamo anaši i mostarku....

----------


## Bab

sunašce...ne znam kakav si tip osobe...ja volim iskrenost pa makar bila i brutalna.
Ja sam isto u četvrtak dobila štopericu i evo sad sam išla pišnut jedan test čisto da vidim kakva je situacija i meni se pokazala crta... Nije da je debela ko kontrolna ali se jako dobro vidi, ja sam očekivala puuunooo tanju crticu.
Ja se najiskrenije nadam da je tvoja crta ona prava i da ćemo se uskoro veseliti tvojoj lijepoj beti. Pa ću ti ovim putem i čestitati na drugoj crtici.
I oprosti ako ovo nisi htjela čuti.
Donatela...čestitam i tebi na tvom plusiću i želim vam sretne i vesele trudnoće.
 Pusa svima

----------


## sunasce

> sunašce...ne znam kakav si tip osobe...ja volim iskrenost pa makar bila i brutalna.
> Ja sam isto u četvrtak dobila štopericu i evo sad sam išla pišnut jedan test čisto da vidim kakva je situacija i meni se pokazala crta... Nije da je debela ko kontrolna ali se jako dobro vidi, ja sam očekivala puuunooo tanju crticu.
> Ja se najiskrenije nadam da je tvoja crta ona prava i da ćemo se uskoro veseliti tvojoj lijepoj beti. Pa ću ti ovim putem i čestitati na drugoj crtici.
> I oprosti ako ovo nisi htjela čuti.
> Donatela...čestitam i tebi na tvom plusiću i želim vam sretne i vesele trudnoće.
> 
> 
>  Pusa svima


Hvala bab, cijenim tvoju iskrenost i mislim da si u pravu. Vjerovatno je samo HGC u pitanju...Spustila sam se malo na zemlju i shvacam da vjerovatno uopce to nije prava crtica....

----------


## sunasce

Oprostite cure na laznoj uzbuni......Vjerovatno nakon ovoga vise nikad necu napraviti test....Odjava...

----------


## Bab

ajme draga, ja se sad uzasno osjecam...ko neko g.o.v.n.o.
Uzasno mi je zao sto sam ti ovo isla pisati, oprosti mi molim te
ajme...sve mi suze na oci dosle kad sam ovo sad procitala.

E jesam ja isto kokos...oprosti jos tisucu puta :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## corinaII

Donatela čestitam na plusiću. :Heart: .
 :Love:  Sunašce draga a neznam što da ti kažem Bab ima pravo za štopericu, ali opet zašto nebi bila trudna. Pa radi toga si i išla u postupak. Nemoj odmah otpisati i misliti da je to od štoperice. Sutra je več 20.06, pričekaj još sutra i odi vadi prekosutra betu. Ja vjerujem da češ se iznenaditi pozitivnim ishodom. Nemoj odmah misliti na najgore.Ma nama stvarno treba zabraniti te šunjave testove....znam da nije lako ne doći u napast s tim glupim testom ali je beta jedini pravi pokazatelj. ( a ja s javila a svaki put napravim test)

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure bravo za plusiće  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isto tako lijepu troznamenkastu beticu

----------


## Sonja29

Bab nisi,na žalost mnogi to ne mogu podnijeti a to je realnost.Koliko god je lijepo biti u oblacima toliko je i ružno kad padnemo,zato je bolje biti na distanci,nadati se ali ne previše!

----------


## Sonja29

sunašce iskreno se nadam da kod tebe nije lažno pozitivan test!

----------


## venddy

slažem se sa sonjom, opcije su obje otvorene i dalje, samo možda zrnce rezerve uvijek ostaviti kako bi se malčice lakše nosile sa mogućnoću ishoda koji ni jedna od nas ne želi.
sve se ovdje nadamo i navijamo da je ovaj tvoj plusić onaj pravi i da nam budeš sretna i zadovoljna trudnica slijedećih 9 mjeseci

----------


## sunasce

> ajme draga, ja se sad uzasno osjecam...ko neko g.o.v.n.o.
> Uzasno mi je zao sto sam ti ovo isla pisati, oprosti mi molim te
> ajme...sve mi suze na oci dosle kad sam ovo sad procitala.
> 
> E jesam ja isto kokos...oprosti jos tisucu puta


Bab ne moras se uopce tako osjecati, zaista...Ti si samo rekla ono sto je istina. Ja sam si sama kriva sto sam se prerano poradovala, ti tu nista kriva nisi, i uopce se nimalo ne moras osjecati ko govno...Nemam ti sto oprostiti, ja cijenim tvoju iskrenost...Samo me je spustila na zemlju a to je dobro, jer vec mi je zvucalo predobro da bih bilo istinito...I puno ti hvala na tome...

----------


## kiki30

sunasce,držat ćemo čvrsto fige da je plusić ipak zbog bebe a ne štoperice,bit će sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## sunasce

> sunasce,držat ćemo čvrsto fige da je plusić ipak zbog bebe a ne štoperice,bit će sve u redu


Hvala vam puno cure moje, ali iskreno nakon ovoga pada moja ocekivanja su nikakva. Snosim se sa svime kao i vi, ali nisam superwoman pa da  bas mogu stalno podnasati neke samarcine koje mi zivot daje...Sve je ok, ja cekam svoju  mengu i to je to. Nemam nikakvih ocekivanja vise, i sve je u redu. Kako Bog da bit ce...Vama svima zelim puno puno vibrica, bebica, i da budete mamice, jer sve to i zasluzujete...
Grlim vas i ljubim sve.....

----------


## milasova8

sunasce, draga, ja ipak navijam da plus bude pravi plus i da to beta dokaže..
drži se draga...Ne mogu ni zamisliti koje je to iščekivanje..
sad dok čekam IVF svaki mjesec se jaaakooo trudimo i svaki dan poslje odnosa pa sve dok menga ne dođe sam ko na iglama,samo tražim simptome,trčim na wc gledat nije li stigla jedno 20 puta dnevno, i onda svaki put kad dođe isto razočarenje i tuga..
a ovo vrijeme nakon transfera pa do bete će mi sigurno biti jedno milijon puta gore..
zato sve moramo biti jednom nagrađene :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Sunašce moje ma beta je jedini pravi pokazatelj, plizz nemoj misliti tako crno.Pa zašto onda idemo na IVF ako nada ne postoji. Pa uspjeh je oko 30-40% po postupku. Zašto ti nebi bila ovaj put u tom postotku. Ajde, treba betu vaditi i jedino je ona pravi pokazatelj. Znam draga kako ti je pa meni je ovo 6 postupak. Ali nema odustajanja, a kod tebe još ništa nije gotovo. :Love:  :Love:

----------


## mare41

sunasce, sutra je novi dan s novim sunascem :Smile: , a mi sutra s tobom čekamo novi testić i nadamo se skupa s tobom, kaš što već polako čekamo i Snjeguljicu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mari mar

donatela  :Very Happy:  odlično!
sunasce držim  :fige:  da je plus pravi i da beta do dokaže...
i ostalim curama da malo pošaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bab

sunašce...grlim jako,jako...i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravi, debeli plus.

Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama...

a sad da vas pitam nešto...
U mojoj bolnici nemaju običaj davati nikakve boostere nakon et-a.
A ja bi tako rado sad i to probala jer mi se čini da ne bi bilo loše malo pripomoći mojoj snjeguljici...
Imam doma 2 decapeptyla pa me zanima šta mislite o tome da si ih piknem?
Ako da, kada je najbolje?
Čitala sam da neki dobivaju na dan et-a.
Pls pomagajte
hvala...  :Kiss:

----------


## mostarka86

ja sam dobila na dan ET-a i jedan nakon 5 dana ( jel su to one injekcije što pomažu bolju implantaciju)...ja sam primila brevactide.

----------


## mare41

Bab, samo ti spiči kako si čitala da drugi daju, šta uzimaš još osim fragmina?

----------


## sunasce

> ja sam dobila na dan ET-a i jedan nakon 5 dana ( jel su to one injekcije što pomažu bolju implantaciju)...ja sam primila brevactide.


Da to su te inekcije...Ja sam isto primila brevactide..

----------


## Bab

thx curke...
Ma ovaj put čak ni heparin ne uzimam... Samo ono standardno - utrići i folacin.
A jel kasno da si ga sad spičim(decapeptyl)? S obzirom da je et bio oko 11 ujutro?
I kad onda dalje? Ako ima dalje...

----------


## corinaII

bab draga moja evo ja baš pretražujem svoju fasciklicu s otpusnim pismima  s Svetog Duha di sam primila Decapeptyl.  Ovako piše.....transfer bio *17-stog* a Decapeptyl primiti 1 ampulu *20-tog*( znači nakon 4 dana ako brojimo 17). pa eto ako sam ti imalo pomogla. A u Cito-a su mi rekli nakon 5-6 dana primiti inekciju Choragona.

----------


## sunasce

> sunašce...grlim jako,jako...i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravi, debeli plus.
> 
> Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama...
> 
> a sad da vas pitam nešto...
> U mojoj bolnici nemaju običaj davati nikakve boostere nakon et-a.
> A ja bi tako rado sad i to probala jer mi se čini da ne bi bilo loše malo pripomoći mojoj snjeguljici...
> Imam doma 2 decapeptyla pa me zanima šta mislite o tome da si ih piknem?
> Ako da, kada je najbolje?
> ...


Ja sam ti depactyle ili kako vec dobila kao stoperice, 2, a onda sam primala brevacide...Na dan punkcije, pa onda 2 dana poslije transfera, i onda 3 dana poslije transfera...Pa si ti tako nekako lijepo izracunaj. Iskreno, mislim da ti ne mogu odmoci stoga... :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

E i još bila je samo ta jedna inekcija Decapeptyla i onda ništa više..... a u Cito-a sam jedan Choragon primila na dan transfera i jedan moram dati nakon 5-6dana( a to me spada sutra).

----------


## sunasce

malo sam krivo napisala, dva dana poslije transfera, i onda poslije 3 dana jos jednu turu....znaci 2dpt i 5dpt

----------


## Bab

ma curke zakon ste. Hvala vam puno.
Ja bum si onda sad piknula 1 decapeptyl i onda u petak drugi. Jel to ok???

Brevactide i ostale hcg injekcije mi se sad ne daju kupovat jer su mi malo preskupe pa se nadam da će i ovo možda pomoć.
Do sada nisam nikada primala ništa nakon et-a pa je dosta puta došlo do implantacije tak da se nadam da će ovo malo pripomoć.
Idem si "podgrijat" dec jer je u frižu.
A kaj velite...ne može odmoć.

----------


## sunasce

> ma curke zakon ste. Hvala vam puno.
> Ja bum si onda sad piknula 1 decapeptyl i onda u petak drugi. Jel to ok???
> 
> Brevactide i ostale hcg injekcije mi se sad ne daju kupovat jer su mi malo preskupe pa se nadam da će i ovo možda pomoć.
> Do sada nisam nikada primala ništa nakon et-a pa je dosta puta došlo do implantacije tak da se nadam da će ovo malo pripomoć.
> Idem si "podgrijat" dec jer je u frižu.
> A kaj velite...ne može odmoć.


Sam ti napravi tako, nakon 3 dana jos jednu...odmoci ne moze nikako, moze samo pomoci zutome tijelu da jos vise da potporu za implantaciju....Ne brini se... :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bab legendo  :Smile: 
Ovako ti ide kod Lucija, imam papire ispred sebe. 
5 dan od Punkcije brevactyd 1500
6 dan od punkcije decapeptyl
10 dan od punkcije brevactyd 1500
Dakle on broji od punkcije...
Sretno!!!

----------


## donatela

sunasce neka je plusić uistinu pravi,,,,nije još nista gotovo i ne gubi nadu da to nije pravi plus....vidices da ce to biti to.....


cure...u vezi stoperice nakon transfera...ja nisam primila nista nakon transfera pa evo izgleda da se ipak primilo i to iz prvog postupka..... :Smile:  nema pravila....

----------


## Sonja29

ni ja nikada nisam primila štopericu poslije transfera pa se i ne raumijem previše u to ali mislim da može samo pomoći. Jedina injekcija koju sam primala je dex. (zbog alergije)

----------


## donatela

ali ja ipak to nebi uzimala na svoju ruku...sto ja znam....

----------


## Mala Maja

Donatela wheeeeeeeeeeeeeee i ovdje da poskočimo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Laki

Bab, draga ja mislim da doktori tempiraju hcg injekcije ovisno o razvijenosti zametka na dan transfera, ovisno o danu očekivane implantacije... (naravno ovo je samo moje skromno mišljenje)
Ja u oba postupka (SD) primila decapeptil dan nakon transfera 2 blastociste.
U svakom slučaju ne može odmoć...
Sretno!

----------


## anaši1507

Danas 10dnt i 6dan nakon injekcije hcg test negativan,zato sunasce mislim da je tvoj plus pravi jesi ponovila test?

----------


## Mary123

Cure molim pomoć....već dva dana me boli ispod trbuha,znači il je mjehur il maternica...dobro je dok mirujem,al čim se hoću okreniti u krevetu uhvati me bol i boli kod mokrenja...na šta da sumljam???transfer je bio u ponedjeljak..

----------


## anaši1507

Mary mozda je implatcija?  :Very Happy:

----------


## anaši1507

Sunasceeeee jesi radila test?

----------


## Mary123

> Mary mozda je implatcija?


Misliš...al to me je već jučer počelo tak boliti...malo mi je rano..zar nije???strah me je uopće ići na wc kako me zaboli....

----------


## corinaII

anaši draga moja, ma nije još ništa gotovo ipak pričekaj betu :Love:  :Love:

----------


## anaši1507

Hvala Corina,ali nekako sam vec oplakala moje mrvice :'(

----------


## anaši1507

Ovaj put smo cak imali embrije bez fragmentacije,Poljak je bio uvjeren u uspjeh,ali ocito kod mene vec drugi put je falio

----------


## vesnare

*anaši* drži se draga - ne znam šta bih rekla, ponekad je bete mala pa se ne može vidjeti, voljela bih da je kod tebe tako :Love: 
*mary* ako te probada dok mokriš ono baš u tom momentu onda je upala mjehura pa čim prije to vidi ako možeš provjeriti urin, probaj sa uvin čajem, mislim da se on može u trudnoći, ili čaj od koprive, ne znam smiju li se tablete brusnice ili sok, ali u ljekarni sigurno znaju - držim fige...

----------


## Mary123

> *anaši* drži se draga - ne znam šta bih rekla, ponekad je bete mala pa se ne može vidjeti, voljela bih da je kod tebe tako
> *mary* ako te probada dok mokriš ono baš u tom momentu onda je upala mjehura pa čim prije to vidi ako možeš provjeriti urin, probaj sa uvin čajem, mislim da se on može u trudnoći, ili čaj od koprive, ne znam smiju li se tablete brusnice ili sok, ali u ljekarni sigurno znaju - držim fige...


Boli jako dok mokrim i osjetim dok hodam i kad se okrećem u krevetu....

----------


## sunasce

> Sunasceeeee jesi radila test?


Nisam mene strah, sta ako danas budu samo ostaci od HGC jucer..Pa se pojavi neka blijedunava linija i opet sam na nicemu.

----------


## sunasce

> Hvala Corina,ali nekako sam vec oplakala moje mrvice :'(


Anasi zao mi je zaista.... :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kitty

> *anaši* drži se draga - ne znam šta bih rekla, ponekad je bete mala pa se ne može vidjeti, voljela bih da je kod tebe tako
> *mary* ako te probada dok mokriš ono baš u tom momentu onda je upala mjehura pa čim prije to vidi ako možeš provjeriti urin, probaj sa uvin čajem, mislim da se on može u trudnoći, ili čaj od koprive, ne znam smiju li se tablete brusnice ili sok, ali u ljekarni sigurno znaju - držim fige...


uvin čaj se ne smije uzimati u trudnoći jer može uzrokovati kontrakcije. ne znam koliko je to bitno u ovoj ranoj fazi, ali ja radije ne bih eksperimentirala.

sretno svim curkama i čestitke na plusićima!

----------


## donatela

Ja sam maloprije oko 12:30 ponovila test...i opet je plusić.. :Smile:  ali pojavila se puno deblja,jaca druga linija nego jucer tj puno bolje se vidi... :Smile:  bas sam sretna.....

sunasce ako si trudna mislimda nebi druga linija smjela biti slabija nego jaca...tako je meni danas sa ponovljenim testom jer se u trudnoci hcg hormon svaki danom sve vise raste...ajme ja još nisam svjesna da bi kod mene stvarno to moglo biti to....jeeee...sunasce nadam se da je i kod tebe lusic pravi...bar ga sutra ponovi..do sutra bi hcg vec trebao isparit od inekcije pa ces znati...

----------


## sunasce

> Ja sam maloprije oko 12:30 ponovila test...i opet je plusić.. ali pojavila se puno deblja,jaca druga linija nego jucer tj puno bolje se vidi... bas sam sretna.....
> 
> sunasce ako si trudna mislimda nebi druga linija smjela biti slabija nego jaca...tako je meni danas sa ponovljenim testom jer se u trudnoci hcg hormon svaki danom sve vise raste...ajme ja još nisam svjesna da bi kod mene stvarno to moglo biti to....jeeee...sunasce nadam se da je i kod tebe lusic pravi...bar ga sutra ponovi..do sutra bi hcg vec trebao isparit od inekcije pa ces znati...


Uzivaj u svojoj trudnoci draga... :Smile:

----------


## eva133

> uvin čaj se ne smije uzimati u trudnoći jer može uzrokovati kontrakcije. ne znam koliko je to bitno u ovoj ranoj fazi, ali ja radije ne bih eksperimentirala.
> 
> sretno svim curkama i čestitke na plusićima!


Nije točno. Ja sam završila u bolnici zbog bubrežnog napadaja u 20.tjednu i tamo su me naljevali uvinim čajem i još sam dugo imala terapiju čajem kod kuće. Pitala sam da li ga smijem piti jer na uputama piše da nije za trudnice. Doktorica je rekla da su to gluposti.

----------


## kitty

ovo je vrlo čudno, jer je meni frendica koja je farmaceutica rekla da se uvin čaj ni slučajno ne smije piti u trudnoći. ja znam da ja ne bi eksperimentirala.

----------


## eva133

> Nije točno. Ja sam završila u bolnici zbog bubrežnog napadaja u 20.tjednu i tamo su me naljevali uvinim čajem i još sam dugo imala terapiju čajem kod kuće. Pitala sam da li ga smijem piti jer na uputama piše da nije za trudnice. Doktorica je rekla da su to gluposti.


Potvrđeno od svih doktora koji su mi dolazili u vizitu.

----------


## tonka10

> sunašce...grlim jako,jako...i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravi, debeli plus.
> 
> Hvala vam svima na lijepim željama...
> 
> a sad da vas pitam nešto...
> U mojoj bolnici nemaju običaj davati nikakve boostere nakon et-a.
> A ja bi tako rado sad i to probala jer mi se čini da ne bi bilo loše malo pripomoći mojoj snjeguljici...
> Imam doma 2 decapeptyla pa me zanima šta mislite o tome da si ih piknem?
> Ako da, kada je najbolje?
> ...


hej Bab, (jesi li ti ona Bab za koju mislim da jesi?  :Smile: )
evo da i ja potvrdim, meni su napisali 1 ampula decapeptyla 0,1 mg 21.06. a transfer je bio 18.06., poliklinika Beta plus.
Nisam ni znala za što je to dok nisam ovdje pročitala.
puno sreće draga i neka nam se Snjeguljica odluči ugnijezditi  :Smile:

----------


## Bab

Cure...hvala svima na pomoći i savjetima oko pikica nakon et-a.
Baš ste drage...
Tonka...ja mislim da jesam TA na koju ti misliš  :Wink: 
Drago mi je da si nam i ti ovdje...mislim puno na tebe :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Curke evo da vam se javim...meni je danas puno bolje...samo sam jutros imala pritisak za wc,a to je normalo....al uz jako malenu bol....

----------


## sunasce

Evo cure samo da vam kratko javim, danas 14dnt, test negativan. Ja i muz smo vec oplakali, ali vjerujem da ce tu biti jos suza. Hvala vam svima na podrsci...I saljem puno vibrica.....

----------


## mare41

sunasce, baš mi je jako žao :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

sunašce žao mi je :Love:

----------


## milasova8

sunašce, grlim te jaakoo jaakoo.. :Love:  :Love: 
žao mi je :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## venddy

sunašce draga :Love:  . znam da ti je sad jako teško, ali molim te nemoj se predavat, sve koje smo u ovoj priči moramo prihvatiti mogućnost duge borbe do pobjede. 
ne daj da te ništa pokoleba i samo hrabro dalje prvom prlikom. Koliko su puta neke od nas prolazile ovaj put nade i razočarenja možeš vidjet iz nekih potpisa (ja sam svoj izbrisala, već mi je besmisleno pisat) ali dok ima volje za borbu ima i nade.
drži mi se draga i neka već slijedeći postupak donese željenu bebicu

----------


## una99

sunašce  :Love:

----------


## Bab

Sunašce,
jako mi je žao...hrabro naprijed...grlim jako  :Smile:

----------


## tonka10

> Cure...hvala svima na pomoći i savjetima oko pikica nakon et-a.
> Baš ste drage...
> Tonka...ja mislim da jesam TA na koju ti misliš 
> Drago mi je da si nam i ti ovdje...mislim puno na tebe


hvala ti draga, i ja na tebe. 
 :Love:

----------


## tonka10

sunašce i meni je žao... drži se

----------


## anaši1507

Sunasce jesi ponovila test?

----------


## anaši1507

Tek sam sad vidila sto si napisala i stvarno mi je zao

----------


## sljeme

drage cure, evo da vam se pridružim. kao što sam prethodno napisala, treći sam put čekalica bete i shvatila sam da je lakše kada nisi sam u ovakvim trenutcima. prije svega, žao mi je radi negativog testa sunašce  :Sad:  a svima sa plusićima od srca čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy: 

meni je 6dnt i osim bolnih cica i tu i tamo nekog grčića, nemam baš ništa za prijaviti. prvi put sam imala bezbroj simptoma a beta je bila nula, drugi puta skoro ništa a bila je biokemijska, ovaj puta se nadam da će ovo biti pozitivna situacija za mene. uf.
želim vam svima jedan lijepi ljetni dan i da vam ne bude prevruće  :Smile:

----------


## BillieJean

sunašce, drži se, draga  :Love:

----------


## donatela

Ajme sunašce uzasno mi je zao nemogu vjerovati...mislilsa sam da ce biti to to..ali drzi se nemoj se predavati cim skupis snage u nove pobjede i vidices vrlo skoro ce bit dobitno...glavu gore i drzi se....

----------


## Mary123

Sunašce stvarno mi je žao...drži se...

----------


## corinaII

Sunašce :Love:  :Love:

----------


## anaši1507

Evo da i ode prijavim negativnu betu,2,hvala vam svima,CORINA pratim te,svima velika  :Kiss:

----------


## Tomek1221

Mi danas isli 10 dan 3dana vracene 3 kom4,6,8 stanicni beta 2.5

Tapatalk u trku HTC hd2

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sunasce, Anasi, Tomek zao mi je..
Sad obrisite suze i ne odustajte. Bit ce bebica nama svima kad tad  :Smile:

----------


## vesnare

*sunašce* pa ne spominji da će biti još suza, možda idući bude dobitni, sorry na off topic, ali nije mi jasno iz tvog potpisa - je li to od tolikih jajnih stanica oba puta samo dvije za vratiti? Nisam stalno na forumu - naime, htjela sam reći da nekom uspiju svježi, a nekom zamrznuti, netko ima više sreće sa blasticama, netko sa dvodnevnim embrijima i tako... držim fige do neba za treću sreću :Love: 
*tomek*, *anaši* moram i ovdje napisati: baš mi je žao - ne dajte se cure :Love:  :Love:

----------


## donatela

vesnare da ni meni to nije jasno bilo..i sto je bilo sa prvim preostalim js koje su opplođene bile u prvom neuspjelom postupku...mozda bi bolje bilo da su joj vratili 3 na 3 dan neznam...ali ja sam cula da kad neide prvi put onda drugi pokusaj malo promjene..ali mozda je tamo kod njih u Njemackoj di je ona na postupcima drukciji princip rada...

Eto ja sam bila te srece da mi je uspjelo iz prvog postupka mpo ivf/icsi u prirodnjaku bez stimulacije ali mozda su igrale ulogu i moje godine (27) ali još uvijek cekam betu zasad su dva testa potvrdila debeli plus..nadam se da ce i beta bit ok pa onda i prvi pregled...

svima vam zelim da vam sljedeci postupak bude dobitan i da sto prije uspijete...nekom uspije iz prvog nekom iz treceg a nekom iz petog puta...nema pravila..

----------


## sunasce

> *sunašce* pa ne spominji da će biti još suza, možda idući bude dobitni, sorry na off topic, ali nije mi jasno iz tvog potpisa - je li to od tolikih jajnih stanica oba puta samo dvije za vratiti? Nisam stalno na forumu - naime, htjela sam reći da nekom uspiju svježi, a nekom zamrznuti, netko ima više sreće sa blasticama, netko sa dvodnevnim embrijima i tako... držim fige do neba za treću sreću
> *tomek*, *anaši* moram i ovdje napisati: baš mi je žao - ne dajte se cure


Ovdje je praksa a i u vecinom u Europi da se vracaju samo dva embrija i uvijek na peti dan kada su vec u stanju blatociste. Ponekad preporucuju i samo jedan. Jer kazu da su vece sanse ako je manji broj, da se beba ugnijezdi. Ako prosaras malo po internetu na tim klinickim stranicama, vidjeti ces.  U prvom pokusaju nismo nista smrzavali. Sada jesmo. Imamo dva zamrznuta embrija u stadiju blatociste i 6 olodjenih jajasaca. Postupci su jako skupi, pa smo prvi puta pokusali bez zamrzavanja jer smo mislili i nadali da cemo oboje uspjeti jer smo i mi relativno mladi. 28 i 29 godina.
Vec do sada nas je sve kostalo oko 120 tisuca kuna, bez obzira na zdravstveno koje placa pola....

----------


## sunasce

Ja sam jutros isla vaditi betu jer nisam dobila mengu. Bolje bih se osjecala da jesam da ne moram prolaziti kroz to, i bezveze tamo stajati.  Kako sam se osjecala ne moram vam ni reci,ali vec smo dobili novi termin kod dr 19.07. dotad cu valjda nadoci do sebe....Svima saljem puno vibrica....

----------


## sunasce

I da, hvala vam svima od SRCA na podrsi i utjesi...

----------


## jojo

sunasce  :Love:

----------


## sljeme

sunašce žao mi je... :Sad: 

ja prijavljujem 7dnt, od simptoma i dalje nekako bolne grudi ali čini mi se najviše ujutro. tu i tamo neki grč ali neke od njih vežem uz lošu probavu ovih dana...inače, vraćena su mi 2 kvalitetna osmostanična i jedan lošiji peterostanični, sve treći dan... 
ah. što drugo nego čekati.

----------


## tetadoktor

malo štekam sa čitanjem, pa svim curkama kojima treba i ne treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

sunašce pa kolika je beta? nemoj se još predati znam da si imalal neg. test.. a čuj rijetki su koji odmah iz prve uspiju.. :Love:

----------


## mari mar

Sunasce, Anasi, Tomek zao mi je........ :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

cure,ja danas imala transfer dvije blastice  :Very Happy:  vadim betu na divan dan ,petak 13!! ma sigurna sam da će mi bit sretan dan!!

----------


## sljeme

> cure,ja danas imala transfer dvije blastice  vadim betu na divan dan ,petak 13!! ma sigurna sam da će mi bit sretan dan!!


hihi, ma to će biti jedan sretan petak 13.!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Sljeme,neka bude treca sreca :Smile: 
Vibram za veliku betu u srijedu :Smile: 
Kika neka petak 13 bude sretan dan :Smile: 
Sunasce jos jednom grlim

----------


## mari mar

Kiki za veliku betu u srijedu :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica78

> cure,ja danas imala transfer dvije blastice  vadim betu na divan dan ,petak 13!! ma sigurna sam da će mi bit sretan dan!!


biti će to predivan dan vidjet ćeš! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## Mary123

Biti će da sam ipak imala upalu mjehura koju sam skoro pa riješila sa par šalica uvin h-a čaja....čekamo betuuuuuuuu.....kad će taj dan....još malo više od tjedan dana....

----------


## sljeme

meni je beta u srijedu. osim ako je izvadim u utorak  :Grin:

----------


## bebolinko

*kikić i sljeme i mery*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~za barem troznamenkaste bete i školsko duplanje!!!

----------


## Mary123

Kak ti je u srijedu ako si petak imala transfer??

----------


## sljeme

> *kikić i sljeme*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~za barem troznamenkaste bete i školsko duplanje!!!


hvaaalaaaa!!! joj već sad me strah  :Cekam:

----------


## Mary123

> *kikić i sljeme i mery*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~za barem troznamenkaste bete i školsko duplanje!!!


Hvalllllaaaaa,i ja se nadam troznamenkastoj beti...

----------


## sljeme

> Kak ti je u srijedu ako si petak imala transfer??



pa 12. dan. tad uvijek vadim.

----------


## Mary123

Šta ja da kažem...meni je ovo prvi puta pa sam još više luda od iščekivanja...

----------


## kiki30

> *kikić i sljeme i mery*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~za barem troznamenkaste bete i školsko duplanje!!!


hvala ti  :Smile:  a ja se nadam četveroznamenkastoj beti-kako vadim tek 21dnt  :Smile:  baš sam skromna :Embarassed:

----------


## Mary123

Aha....ja budem čekala kraj mjeseca da vidim oće vještica stić...ak dođe od bete ništa al ipak planiram napraviti test drugi vikend...

----------


## sljeme

> Aha....ja budem čekala kraj mjeseca da vidim oće vještica stić...ak dođe od bete ništa al ipak planiram napraviti test drugi vikend...


ja trebam ne-dobiti u utorak, ali test sam odlučila ne raditi. samo beta ovaj put.  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

> ja trebam ne-dobiti u utorak, ali test sam odlučila ne raditi. samo beta ovaj put.


Hehhhee...ma naravno da  nećeš dobiti...ja bi trebala betu vaditi drugi ponedjejak al mi doktor radi popodne pa nemogu po uputnicu pa to sve obavim u utorak....

----------


## sljeme

curke, svima lijep vikend, idem malo u šetnjicu! pišemo se  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## donatela

meni do bete još 4 dana jedva cekam vidit tu brojcicu da vidim kolika je,...nadam se da ce beta biti u redu...cure kolika bi beta otprilike trebala biti na 18dnt???mislim vjerujem da ce bit ok dosad sam radila 3 testa i crtice se lipo debljaju...zadnja je testna bila deblja od kontrolne...sad ako to uopce ista znaci...znam da je beta najpouzdanija...neznam nakon koliko onda od nalaza bete naruce na prvi pregled koliko se onda još ceka...??

ps sretno vam svima u iscekivanju i da bete budu makar troznamenkaste ili vise....

----------


## milasova8

Bebolibko kolika je tvoja beta bila? Nista ne javljas...

----------


## vesnare

*sunašce* ajme draga - cifra za poluditi, onda ovaj put idete po smrzliće? Ajde neka vam bude treća sreća i da ostanu ostali smrzlići za bracu ili seku! držim vam fige na sve 4!
*donatela* evo na jednoj stranici beta hcg - dakle to bi bilo 21 dan od ovulacije (punkcije) raspon je od 324 do 4130, a prosječna vrijednost je 1061!
*sljeme* vibram ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

evo tek 2dnt i ja već šizim,neznam meni je ovo čekanje svaki put sve teže i teže,danas sam tako sva neka pesimistična  :Sad: 
ima da poludim do bete!!!! :gaah:

----------


## sunasce

> sunašce pa kolika je beta? nemoj se još predati znam da si imalal neg. test.. a čuj rijetki su koji odmah iz prve uspiju..


beta je isto negativna...I idemo na treci put tikice.

----------


## sunasce

> *sunašce* ajme draga - cifra za poluditi, onda ovaj put idete po smrzliće? Ajde neka vam bude treća sreća i da ostanu ostali smrzlići za bracu ili seku! držim vam fige na sve 4!
> *donatela* evo na jednoj stranici beta hcg - dakle to bi bilo 21 dan od ovulacije (punkcije) raspon je od 324 do 4130, a prosječna vrijednost je 1061!
> *sljeme* vibram ~~~~~~~~~


Da, cifra da iskocis iz koze....Ali sta je tu je...Hvala draga na potpori. Iskreno neznam sta ce doktor reci 19.7 imamo termin. Rekao je da ako ni ovaj put ne uspijemo (a nismo) da nas ceka ozbiljan razgovor. Pa sad ti znaj. :Shock:

----------


## milasova8

Sunasce ,neka bude treca sreca :Smile: 
Ja sam vam isto sva na iglama,M mi kasni evo 2 dana ,a uvijek dobim 25-26 dc,sad je 30..
Iako znam da su male sanse uz ovu dijagnozu ,nekako se potajno mrvicu nadam...

----------


## sunasce

> Sunasce ,neka bude treca sreca
> Ja sam vam isto sva na iglama,M mi kasni evo 2 dana ,a uvijek dobim 25-26 dc,sad je 30..
> Iako znam da su male sanse uz ovu dijagnozu ,nekako se potajno mrvicu nadam...


Hvala draga... :Love: 
Uvijek ima sanse, ni moj muz nema bolju dijagnozu, ali dovoljan je samo jedan za bebicu, ne treba vise, stoga glavu gore, zelim ti puno uspjeha i nadam se da ce biti jedna lijepa bebica uskoro.. :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Hvala ti sunasce na zeljama..
Ako ne prije,u utorak cemo sve znati :Smile:  a dotad uzivancija u predivnom danu :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Cure, i ja vam se pridružujem. U petak sam imala transfet jedne 5-stanične točkice i čekam betu na petak 13. Danas mi je 3dnt, nemam baš nekih simptoma, samo mi vrijeme jako sporo prolazi. Ponekad me malo nešto grči u trbuhu, (.) (.) me dosta bole i iritiraju, a spavati bih mogla po cijele dane. Mislim da je to sve od utrića. Ne mirujem ništa posebno, čak sam išla i raditi jer nemam neki naporan posao. Da vas pitam, da li ste se kupale u moru dok ste čekale betu?

kiki, kako si mi ti?
Svim drugim curama želim puno sreće za sve šta im treba  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

meni je dr rekao da se nesmijem kupati ...i sad otkad sam potvrdila trudnocu sa 3 testa i dalje se ne kupam u moru...dr je spominjao bazene ali neznam dali je mislio i na more ali ja nisam htjela riskirati pa se necu kupati do prvog pregleda i dok se ne posavjetujem snjim...meni beta prekosutra...napokon...pospanost iako moze bit od utrica je dobar znak...ja sam zadnjih tjedan dana svako popodne spavala umor bi me u potpunosti svladao....a cice su me pocele boljet tek oko 7,8dnt..sad su vec dobro nabujale i drukcije su nego inace danas mi je 16dnt

----------


## medeni.angel

Pridruzujem se....Transfer mi je bio 22.6.12.....pod terapiju imam duphaston i utrice....andol i folnu kiselinu....
osobno nemam nikakve simptome...sem nadutosti i pomalo tupa bol u jajnicima...predpostavljam da se vracaju u normalu  :Smile: 
vise sam budna nego sta spavam....e sad jel sam ja neka smotana pacijentica...al nista ne osjecam...
jel ima jos nekoga sa takvim iskustvom da nema nikakve simptome???

----------


## sejla

Evo curke da vam se i ja pridružim sa svojim simptomčićima  :Smile:  Danas mi je 5dnt, na 3dnt sam u dva navrata osjetila lagano grčenje maternice, 4dnt je bilo malo sukrvice i brzo prestalo. Grudi velike i bolne, ali to pripisujem Estrofemu....isto bih mogla spavati koliko god hoću. 
Svima šaljem vibrice i želim sreću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## milasova8

Sejla,dobro zvuci :Smile: 
Meni M kasni evo danas 4 dana...sad vec stalno trcim na wc i provjeravam jel vjestica stigla

----------


## sejla

milasova divno, ma navijaaaaaaaaaam svom snagom da si nam T  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

medeni.angel, tek ti je 3dnt, tako da još stigneš  :Wink:  ali da, bilo je dosta trudnica bez ikakvih simptoma! Puno sreće!!!!!

----------


## milasova8

Draga sejla,da bar!! u sebi navijam i skacem da jesam,ali razum mi govori da se skuliram jer uz nasu dijagnozu je dosta tesko ostvarit trudnocu prirodno..
U svakom slucaju,sutra cu napravit test pa dilema rjesena :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

I da,nemam bas nikakvih simptoma..jedino sto mi ciklus traje 25-27 ,a sad mi je 31.. Ma neam pojma..sutra ce test sve pokazat

----------


## kiki30

milasova,držim fige za plusić!!!
sejla,super simptomi !!
dino,nadam se da će nam bit sretan petak 13!  :Smile: 
medeni.angel.sretno!!
meni danas 4dnt,jučer me malo trbuh bolio,kao pred stvari i drugo ništa,ma svaki put je drugačije,stvarno bi se trebalo opustit i ne gledat simptome,ali kad je teško..  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Pridružujem se i ovdje k vama. Danas 3dnt jedne osmostanične mrvice. Od simptoma ništa osim tolike živčanosti da mi ni blizu nitko ne smije  :Wink:

----------


## milasova8

Ipak je jutros vjestica stigla :Sad: 
Ocekivala sam takav ishod pa nisam previse tuzna

----------


## Bab

milasova, baš mi je žao...ali drago mi je da nisi jako tužna...doći će bebica.

meni je danas 7 dnt...cice narasle i bole( od utrića), a "dolje" tulum samo takav... zadnja 2 dana imam feeling ko pred M, ti u tamo probadanja u maternici...
baš me zanima dal si to moja mala Snjeguljica traži svoje mjesto...još koji dan pa ćemo znati :Smile: 

svim čekalicama želim debele testiće i velike ß

----------


## Mary123

Ja nemam baš nikakvih simptoma danas...jučer i prekjučer me malko probadalo koda ću dobiti,cike ništa ne bole,nisam pametna...planiram napraviti testić za trudnoću za vikend....

----------


## Mary123

> Ipak je jutros vjestica stigla
> Ocekivala sam takav ishod pa nisam previse tuzna


Žao mi je draga....ipak tebe čeka tvoj 10.mjesec..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Milasova žao mi je  :Sad: 

Mary, Bab, Arianm, Kiki ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete

----------


## Sonja29

milasova žao mi je :Sad: 
ostalim curkama i dečkima šaljem vibre za sve što im treba!

----------


## Sonja29

p.s. molim vas ne obračajte pozornost na simptome jer i te kako znaju prevariti

----------


## sljeme

curke, evo da vam javim da je moja beta 11dnt čista 0. moj osobni rekord do sada. 

tuga je velika, ali nekako sam i znala zbog izostanka svih simptoma, ponajviše zbog grudi koje više uopće nisu bolile... pa sam se nekako i pripremila na takav ishod.

nema druge nego odtugovat, dići glavu i krenuti u nove pobjede...

svim čekalicama želim puuunoooo sreće  :Heart:

----------


## Sonja29

sljeme drži se! :Love:

----------


## milasova8

Sljeme,jako mi je zao :Sad: 

svim cekalicama saljem mnostvo pozitivnih vibri..

Hvala svima na podrsci,ali eto suden mi je taj 10 mj..
nikad mi M ne kasni pa sam eto malo se nadala..ali nije ni bila za ocekivat prirodna trudnoca pa sam to dobro.podnjela..

----------


## ARIANM

Milasova8 žao mi je,ali ne gubi nadu jer ja sam s još gorom dijagnozom uspjela prirodno i to dva puta. A ko ne prije onda će bit bingo u 10. mj.

Sljeme drži se  :Love: 

A što se tiče simptoma,ovaj put sam svečano obećala da neču obračat pažnju na njih,al eto svejedno ih tražim...imam jedno pitanje,koliko čitam gotovo sve cure koje su uspjele su imale lagane grčeve ili probadanja 4.,5. ili 6. dnt...jel ima koje koja nije imala ama baš nikakve grčeve a beta je bila pozitivna?

----------


## Mary123

*Bubimitka* hvala...iako nemam neke simptome a danas je 8dnt...danas mi se samo vrti po glavi da nismo uspjeli....a vidjet ćemo...očito takav dan...mene inače cike bole kad trebam dobiti evo sada me nebole ništa...*sljeme* drži se... :Heart:

----------


## tikica78

joj milasova moja baš sam mislila da ćeš nam uljepšati dan.. čuj čuda su uvijek moguća.. ali znam ipak smo mi cure koje stojima čvrsto na nogama i spremne smo na sve i dobro i zlo.
ostale moje simptomuše nek ste mi sve prelijepe trudnice ~~~~~~~~~~~~
i kako Sonjica kaže simptomi stvarno ništa ne znače, mene evo nisu ni malo grudi boljele nije me probadalo i da nisam imala nalaz bete nikad ne bi rekla po ničemu da sam trudna..
ali znam jače je to od nas.. tražiš svaku i najmanju slamku.. mislim ja sam prva 7dpt ovdje oplakala i otpisala ovaj postupak..

----------


## medeni.angel

> Ipak je jutros vjestica stigla
> Ocekivala sam takav ishod pa nisam previse tuzna


 :Sad:  zao mi je....
docekat cemo i mi svoj najsretniji dan kad najmanje budemo to ocekivali...
glavu gore i misli na sljedeci uspjeh  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

draga milasova žao mi je, baš sam mislila da ćeš nam objaviti svoj plusić.....ali sigurno hoćeš u 10mj, listopad je tvoj!!!!!!  :Love:

----------


## donatela

meni je sutra beta...kao sto vec znate ovo mi je bio prvi postupak i do danas na 16 dnt sam popišala 3 pozitivna testa ali vidicemo sto se reci beta...sto se tice cica...neznam kakav su one pokazatelj mene su dosad boljele onako malo..i to na momente cas bole cas ne bole a danas uopce ne bole na dodir skoro nista.to me malo zabrinulo ali sam se smirila nadam se da ce bit sve ok ipak...bole samo bradavice koje su dosta osjetljive..inace po zm danas sam 5+2 i osjetim samo ponekad kao da cu svaki tren dobit m..i tako uglavnom jednom dnevno imam taj osjecaj..od ostalih simptomapromjene raspolozenja pospanost...

----------


## milasova8

joj,bas ste divne :Smile: 
svima puuuno strpljenja u cekanju bete,i svima zelim pozitican ishod od srca..
A s nestrpljenjem cekam petak da tikica cuje dva kuckajuca srceka

----------


## venddy

evo da i ja ovdje javim danas potvrđena 2. beta (6 dana nakon prve, uhvatili me vikend i praznici) 9462 19 dnt.
navijam za sve vas cure u postupku da nam se pridružite.
I kako je tikica napisala, i ja se ovaj put nadam trudnoći do kraja.

----------


## kiki30

venddy,čestitam!  :Very Happy:  želim ti urednu trudnoću-do kraja!

----------


## mari mar

milasova, sljeme baš mi je žao... :Sad: 
za sve cure moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

> evo da i ja ovdje javim danas potvrđena 2. beta (6 dana nakon prve, uhvatili me vikend i praznici) 9462 19 dnt.
> navijam za sve vas cure u postupku da nam se pridružite.
> I kako je tikica napisala, i ja se ovaj put nadam trudnoći do kraja.


woooow koja beta!!!! Draga želim ti najljepšu i najmirniju trudnoću! :Kiss:

----------


## donatela

cestitke *venddy* stvarno velika i lipa brojkica bete sretno i dalje...!!!!!

 ja eto maloprije vadila betu pa cekam nalaze koji bi mogli biti do podne...jedva cekam rezultate i isto se nadam urednoj brojkici na 18 dnt...:D

----------


## sljeme

hvala cure, danas je već bolje.

čestitke svima na beti i svim čekalicama bete i svega ostalog puno vibrica šaljem!!!!

----------


## dino84

Danas mi je 5 dnt i probudila sam se s tako jakim grčevima i probadanjima u trbuhu da ne mogu stajati, ni hodati kako treba. Zna li koja da li smijem što popiti protiv bolova jer baš jako boli, a imam dosta visok prag tolerancije na bol? Nadam sa da si to moja točkica traži mjesto  :Smile: 

venndy, čestitam i želim ti mirnu trudnoću do kraja  :Smile: 

donatela, jedva čekam tvoju betu, sigurno će biti lijepa i velika brojka!

----------


## tikica78

dino to ti je super znak, nemoj ništa piti protiv bolova istrpi ..
i sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
venddy čestitam beta je odlična!
donatela sretno čekamo i tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## donatela

evo da javim i ovdje ...moja beta na *18dnt iznosi 4916,6*.......juppiiii... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  pa ja sam stvaarno trudna.... :Zaljubljen:  :Very Happy:  iduci tjedan je prvi uzv jedva cekam i nadam se da ce bit sve ok i dalje...

----------


## venddy

donatela krasna ti je beta, neka sve i nadalje bude tako dobro~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## s_iva

donatela i venddy ČESTITAM  :Very Happy:

----------


## legal alien

cestitke svima! koje velike bete. nadam se da je zarazno i da ce se prenjeti na cijeli nas pdf.

ja sam 4dnt3d - danas bi blastica trebala krenuti sa implatacijom. znam da je jos prerano za simptome ali jutros su krenuli mood swings. ono zesci. rekao bi moj hubby pa to je tebi standard, bilo bi dosadno da ih nema  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Čestitke svima na visokim betama i želim urednu i školsku trudnoću!!!

Čekalicama bete puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za visokeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee bete!!!!

----------


## Mary123

Aaaaaa šta da ja radim...molim i vašu pomoć curke...danas mi je 9 dnt i jutros se probudih sa dva prišta na licu...to mi je uvijek bio znak da ću dobiti...jeli i sada...dali da popiškim jedan testić... :Sad: (((

----------


## tikica78

Mary jesi primila kakav booster poslije tranfera?
 ne brini se za prištiće i ja obično dobijem samo pred m. a ovaj put sam isto dobila jedan dva i onda su nestali a uspjela sam..

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mary znam da je teško, ali strpi se za testić bar još 2 dana.. Rano je.. A prištići ne moraju ništa značiti...

----------


## donatela

marry lako za pristeve to cak moze bit i dobar znak...meni je najprije bio iskocio prvo jedan na bradi potkožni 5 dana prije nego sam trebala dobit i otpisala sam sve drugi dan je prist nestao pa sam se nakon dva dan popristavila skroz po ciloj jednoj strani lica (nekoliko prišteva)i na 10dnt sam popišala + a na 18dnt je beta ovolika koliku vidiš u potpisu..ne brini ništa svi simptomi t.mogu biti jako slicni dolasku m.sretno svim cekalicama....zelim vam svima visoke bete...

----------


## M@tt

> evo da javim i ovdje ...moja beta na *18dnt iznosi 4916,6*.......juppiiii... pa ja sam stvaarno trudna.... iduci tjedan je prvi uzv jedva cekam i nadam se da ce bit sve ok i dalje...


Donatela čestitam ti od srca!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Draga nisam ništa dobika nakon transfera....planirala sam popiškiti test za vikend....sve mi se poklopilo...dobijem mengu krajem mjeseca i sad me beta čeka u isto vrijeme...donatela tvoja beta je prekrasna....

----------


## mamica80

Drage moje, molim pomoć...11. dan sam imala pozitivnu betu = 66, i dobila M. Oprostila se manje više u sebi od svega i sa mužem planirala 2. postupak na jesen. Međutim 14. dan beta je bila 318,7, a M još traje. dr. Radončić (Vili) kaže (14.dan) da je stijenka maternice još ok (dovoljna). Sutra (16.dan) ponovno radim test. Sad mi je nada narasla kao eifelov toranj, a bojim se da ću se onesvijestiti kad vidim da beta pada. Kakva su vaša iskustva? jel netko imao M i pozitivnu betu i ipak ostao trudan? hvala vam

----------


## Sonja29

M@tt još tri dana....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## donatela

*matt* hvala ti puno...zelim i vam isto za koji dan da vam ovaj put uspije a virujem da hoce. bit ce ovaj put dobitno sigurna sam...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~malo za vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!!!!!!

----------


## M@tt

> M@tt još tri dana....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~






> *matt* hvala ti puno...zelim i vam isto za koji dan da vam ovaj put uspije a virujem da hoce. bit ce ovaj put dobitno sigurna sam...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~malo za vas~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno!!!!!!


Hvala vam cure, ali izgleda da ništa od bete do ponedjeljka. U subotu bi ju morali vaditi, a rezultati su u ponedjeljak tek tako da do ponedjeljka nečemo znati ništa. Ali čemo pišati test jer je zadnji booster bio u nedjelju, pa čemo se moć pripremiti već. Ali nema nikakvih simptoma draga tako da.... Vidjet čemo.

----------


## mari mar

matt~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
donatela beta je prekrasna....  :Very Happy:

----------


## medeni.angel

Donatela  :Smile:  prekrasna beta...iskrene cestitke  :Smile: 

Matt sretno sa velikom i pozitivnim betom  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Dobro jutro moje čekalice  :Smile:  Meni je danas 8dnt, i po noći me probudili bolovi u trbuhu ko pred M, i neki osjećaj mučnine....sada sam bolje.
Šaljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

a meni 6dnt i ništa,nikakvih siptomi,stvarno više neznaš šta da misliš..
tikice78,kako si ti?jel imaš ti koje simptome  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Dobro jutro svima...ja sam već otpisala ovaj postupak a tek je 5dnt,ali sve je isto ko i zadnji put kad nije uspjelo...(.) (.) su počele boliti točno isti dan,ali baš boliti,a čim mene bole znači da M stiže,svaka trudnoća do sad nisu me bolile ni mrvicu...čelo se osulo sa puno malih prištića isto ko i svaki put pred M...tužna sammmmm i pitam se zaštooooo??????????????????????

----------


## kiki30

joj Arianm,nemoj tako..još je rano.. (mislim sad se prava javila  :Smile:   )
teško je ovo čekanje ali nije svaka trudnoća ista,da su isti simptomi...
nemoj nam bit tužna... vjerujem u sretan kraj...

----------


## ARIANM

Joj Kiki30 trudim se al ne ide...popila sam sad Normabel jer ne mogu više....

----------


## kiki30

znam draga  :Love:  ,nisam ni ja bolja,sad čekam betu 8.put i sve mi je gore i gore...
najradije bi da mogu zaspati do bete  :Smile: 
a ne mogu normalno spavat ni po noći-sinoć se naglo probudim iz sna,imam osjećaj da ću svaki čas dobit M i sva sam u nekoj vodi,samo sam na to mislila,šta onda dalje,kako dalje,nisam do zore zaspala..ma strašno... :cupakosu:

----------


## ARIANM

Kiki30 želim ti svu sreću svijeta, a uspjet će ti i to zato jer je beta na petak 13. moj ročkassss...drži mi se!!!!!!!! MM me vodi u soping jer više ne zna kako bi me utješio  :Wink:

----------


## kiki30

e to je najbolje rješenje  :Smile: 
a ja danas idem na rođendan,mom malom nećaku je 1.rođendan i to je jedino što me jakoo veseli..
uživaj u šopingu..

----------


## bebolinko

*kiki30* potpuno te razumijem,zivot kao da stane u tom vremenu iscekivanju bete i nista drugo ne bude vazno osim toga-svu srecu zelim od <3

*arianm* vibram vibram vibram za najljepsi moguci ishod(i meni malo fali da ne kljuknem normabel...2...3... :/)

*sejla* jos malo pa velika beta :Dancing Fever:   :Wink: 

*matt* beta je tu,a sigurno i troznamenkasta-sretno!!!

*mamica80*-pitala sam i svog dr i rekao mi je da se zna dogoditi to krvarenje na dan kad bi trebala doci prava manstruacija i traje par dana,al da sve bude u najboljem redu nakon toga- :fige: 

*mary*  :fige: 

ako sam nekoga preskocila ne zamjerite,nisam bila na netu neko vrijeme pa ne mogu sve pohvatati al nista manje vam ne zelim srecu i uspjeh  :Heart:

----------


## donatela

sejla i kiki i svim cekalicama  zelim svu srecu svjeta...da dobijete ogromne bete...ma* 6*/7 mj je dobitni  ..........bit cemo sve terminuše,...jeeeee........drzim svima rucnonozne....

----------


## Mary123

*Bebolinko* hvala na figama..nadam se da će pomoći...

----------


## ARIANM

[QUOTE=bebolinko;2173056]*kiki30* potpuno te razumijem,zivot kao da stane u tom vremenu iscekivanju bete i nista drugo ne bude vazno osim toga-svu srecu zelim od <3

Ajme točno tako,ko da mi je život stao i ništa drugo nije važno...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kopiram i ovdje...

Cure sorry na ovakvom upadu..
Hitno za prijateljicu trebam one vaginalete što Luči daje (natri tetraborat) do ponedjeljka...
Ako je netko tamo kod njega ovih dana i vraća se za Osijek, a voljan ih je kupiti bila bih mu stvarno zahvalna da ih donese
U ljekarni su ih voljni poslati poštom, ali kažu da bi po ovim temperaturama njoj stigla tekućina jer bi se otopile...
Tnx

----------


## snow.ml

Bubimitka imaš pp..zanemari prvu  :Laughing:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Snow zanemareno i hvala ti  :Smile: 

Možete zanemariti moju molbu, snašli smo se  :Smile:

----------


## antea

> Dobro jutro svima...ja sam već otpisala ovaj postupak a tek je 5dnt,ali sve je isto ko i zadnji put kad nije uspjelo...(.) (.) su počele boliti točno isti dan,ali baš boliti,a čim mene bole znači da M stiže,svaka trudnoća do sad nisu me bolile ni mrvicu...čelo se osulo sa puno malih prištića isto ko i svaki put pred M...tužna sammmmm i pitam se zaštooooo??????????????????????


Mislim da grijesis.Ako ti skice idalje ostanu napete trudnoca je tu. Pozdrav i sretno

----------


## sejla

Čekalice, kako ste mi danas? Meni danas 9dnt, i noćas me opet mučili bolovi u trbuhu i glavobolja....sad je ok. Mislila sam sutra probati s testićem, pa ćemo vidjeti....

----------


## legal alien

ja sam jutros isla u babinje prijateljici i vidila sam mali smisni smotuljak od 3.5 kg. predivna bebica. nadam se da je malo njihove energije preslo i na mene. 

naravno cim se negdje gibam nemam  nikakvih simptoma jer nisam na kaucu i ne osluskujem se do besvjesti. svakako treba naci neku zanimaciju ova dva tjedna jer inace postaje neizdrzivo. 

sejla vadimo betu isti dan. sretno! vidim da si ti jos mlada tako da se uopce ne brinem za tebe. bit ce to velika beta. ako su ti vratili blasticu mozes popiskiti test sutra. 

sretno svima.

----------


## sejla

legal alien, predivno, vjerujem da je prešla pozitiva i na tebe  :Smile:  Također puno sreće želim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I ja sam protiv cjelodnevnog ležanja, ne bih mogla tako...svaki dan izađem i sve si polako obavljam, a ono što mi je teže prepustim dragom.

Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

Cure evo da podijelim s vama svoj lijepi plusic  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ajmeeeeeee

----------


## Bubimitka81

[QUOTE=sejla;2174715]Cure evo da podijelim s vama svoj lijepi plusic  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ajmeeeeeee[/QUOTE

Bravo  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Maybe baby

Bravo sejla  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Klap:

----------


## ARIANM

Sejla čestitammmmmmmmm na plusu i želim visoku betu!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

> Cure evo da podijelim s vama svoj lijepi plusic    ajmeeeeeee


draga moja čestitam i ovdje i čekamo betu :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

Hvala  :Heart:  saljem pozitivne vibrice za skorasnje plusice i veeeelike bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno cekalice moje!!!

----------


## tikica78

sejla ja  još skačem od sreće (a ne smijem)  :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

Hvala tikice, cuvaj mi sebe i svoja mala srdasca  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## donatela

ajme* SEJLA** Cestitam ti od srca na pluciću...bravooo*......ssuperrr....!!!!predivne vijesti....sretno i dalje i nek beta bude ogromna....

----------


## legal alien

> Cure evo da podijelim s vama svoj lijepi plusic    ajmeeeeeee


bravo! cestitke!!! :Very Happy:  sad mozete smireno cekati betu.

----------


## venddy

sejla čestitam na plusiću i želim ti veliku betu :Klap: 
tikice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za dva malena srca

----------


## sljeme

čestitke svim plusićima, visokim betama, srčekima!!!!!

*M@tt i Mary123* vibram za visoke bete!!!!! 

svim ostalima puno sreće i vibrica za sve što vam treba  :Love: 

ja sam se malo oporavila od šoka i idemo dalje!!! nema odustajanja!  :Klap:

----------


## Mary123

Drage moje evo da i ovdje objavim svoj današnji negativni test....ipak ću sutra vaditi betu...iako se ne nadam previše....trebala sam jučer dobiti al ništa još....a ni nemam nikakvih simptoma....nevjerujem uspjehu.. :Sad:

----------


## moloco

i sve prođe. Isli na icsi..14 dan po transferu rađena beta negativna. Doktor inzistira na daljnoj terapiji kao nije kraj. 
danas opet samoinciijativno vadim betu opet manja od 1. i dalje koristim urogestan, estrogen , korikostroide sutra popodne na kontrolu, 
pregleda me ultrazvukom - prije 2 dana kao fin endometrij 14 mm. 13 dan po transferu bilo malo smedjeg krvarenja ni kap svega skupa- mali iscjedak. sinoć 17 dan po transferu mali koagulum crvene krvi... i tiš ina u kući, muž na putu. 
inače bili na 2 inseminacije 0; muz oligoastenozoospermija gr III. ja 2 laparaskopije prva paraovarijalna cista , druga endometrioza i miom odstranjeni. 
sad mislim možda ovaj icsi nije uspio zbog operacije mioma. drugi dan po punkciji mi vraćen dvostanični embrij . biolog bio sretan -kao školski primjer divan. 
i bila je slamka za koju se uhvatim ... anakon današnje bete slamke vise nema. 
malo se rasplačem pa stanem , boga pitam zasto 
da hoce ovo proći, da prihvatim da nema. dugo je bilo cekati 14 dana sad jos naredna pet, nema , pa slamka možda bude pa opet nema 
boli me duša i srce i sve

----------


## vesnare

*sejla* bravo za plusić, bit će i beta velika :Very Happy:

----------


## medeni.angel

Svima sretna velika betica  :Smile: 
Evo da se objavim i ovdje....
Trebam savjetic 
4.6 bila zadnja m...18.6 punkcija a transfer 21.6...
maloprije mi se pokazala smeda boja kao da cu dobiti mengu ili sam je dobila ( oprostite na izrazu) da li da nastavljam sa utricima i dufastoneom i da li da idem vaditi betu ili ako do kraja prokrvarim da prestanem sa svom terapijom i zakljucim kao propali uspjeh ...
s druge strane medicinski mogu krvariti iz jednu a biti trudna u drugoj(daj boze) nitko nema bas neki konkretan odgovor na moje stanje al opet neki savjetic bi mi dobro dosao....curke hvala i svima drzim fige na uspjegu!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Medeni angel, ta smeđa mrljica može biti svašta... Ne prekidaj sa utrićima, nastavi terapiju i odi vadi betu  svakako.. Jedino ako zapravo procuriš onda ne znam, ja nisam procurila dok sam bila na utrićima...
Nadam se da je ostatak implantacije ili si se možda sama "ogrebala" prilikom stavljanja utrogestana..
Sretno medena  :Smile:

----------


## moloco

Jel utrici odgadjaju menstruaciju?

----------


## Mary123

Evo i tuj moje bete....< 1.20....nemam riječi... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Jel utrici odgadjaju menstruaciju?


Ne znam da li bi trebali, ali hrpa cura ne dobije M dok ne prestane sa utrićima... U pitanju je par dana.. Ja sam dobila 3 dana poslije...

----------


## sejla

Hvala vam na bodrenju i lijepim željama!!!!!!

Evo da i ovdje napišem svoju beticu, 13dnt *2401*!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Jeeeeeeeeeej!

Svima želim puno, puno sreće, u kojoj god fazi postupka bilo!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## bebolinko

> Hvala vam na bodrenju i lijepim željama!!!!!!
> 
> Evo da i ovdje napišem svoju beticu, 13dnt *2401*!!!!!!!!  Jeeeeeeeeeej!
> 
> Svima želim puno, puno sreće, u kojoj god fazi postupka bilo!


vauuuuuuuuuu,čestitaaaammmmm!!!!
draga moja ovo nije jedna beba :Sing:  :Dancing Fever: 

želim ti jednu super urednu trudnoču  :Smile: !

----------


## sejla

hvala draga bebolinko!!! Ajme, pa ti si druga koja mi kaže da su možda blizići!!!! Al imala sam transfer samo jedne blastice, pa neznam baš ima li šanse za jednojajčane?! Mislim da bih se raspukla od sreće, i ovo mi je granično za moj herc  :lool:   :lool:

----------


## mari mar

sejla čestitke :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

sejla beta je vauuu  :Very Happy: , čestitam od srca i neka te i nadalje prate samo lijepe vijesti

----------


## tikica78

sejla nisu ti to blizići , moja prijateljica je imala transfer tri blastice  i imala je betu oko 4000 i ima blizance.. a ustvari s tim nikad ne znaš ..možda i jesu!
kad ideš na uzv da saznamo?

----------


## bebolinko

> sejla nisu ti to blizići , moja prijateljica je imala transfer tri blastice  i imala je betu oko 4000 i ima blizance.. a ustvari s tim nikad ne znaš ..možda i jesu!
> kad ideš na uzv da saznamo?


ček ček,pa tvoja je bila manja pa su blizići :Confused: 

a moja pak poznanica imala betu 14dnt 2050 pa ima bliziće...tako da...sve je moguče  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

Hvala vam curke! Sutra ću zvati Vinogradsku da se naručim za sljedeći tjedan! Ma joj, ne moram ni pisati da sam presretna i sa svojom jednom mrvicom, samo nek mi bude zdrava! Nisam se uopče nadala ni razmišljala o blizićima budući da je bio transfer samo jedne blastice....Stignemo još kroz par godina po bracu il seku, čekaju nas u Pragu  :Wink: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## bebolinko

> Hvala vam curke! Sutra ću zvati Vinogradsku da se naručim za sljedeći tjedan! Ma joj, ne moram ni pisati da sam presretna i sa svojom jednom mrvicom, samo nek mi bude zdrava! Nisam se uopče nadala ni razmišljala o blizićima budući da je bio transfer samo jedne blastice....Stignemo još kroz par godina po bracu il seku, čekaju nas u Pragu


tocno sejla...neka bude živa i zdrava jedna,a bit će njih još...ima vremena!uživaj draga!!!!!!

----------


## tikica78

ma nebitno koliko ih je samo nek je sve ok!  :Very Happy:

----------


## amyx

Mogu biti blizići ako se blastica podjelila, ali nije nužno...frendica je imala betu oko 2500  pa je bila 1 beba, samo se jako dobro primila za mamicu kako je dr objasnio.  Moja beta je bila 1001 na 12-ti dan i 2 su bebe, a znam cure koje su imale oko 200-300 betu pa su isto bile 2 bebe , tako da to ništa ne znaći

----------


## vesnare

*sejla* čestitam i sretno dalje do neba :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

sejla, čestitam! Beta ti je fenomenalna!

----------


## donatela

*Sejla* cestitam na super.. beti...stvarno je wow...sretno i dalje.... :Smile:   :Smile: 

Inace meni je prekosutra..(5.7.) prvi uzv i jedva cekam vidit svoju mrvu trebalo bi se i srceko vidjeti da kuca.prekosutra u ćet.ce mi biti 6+4 tt .

----------


## sejla

Hvala  :Heart: 

*Donatela*, bit će sve super, sretno za malo srčeko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sljeme

*Sejla* bravoooooooooooo  :Very Happy:

----------


## moloco

Meni je danas 20 dan transfera, beta 14 i. 18 dana neg juce na echo vidi se mali krugic sutra ponovo beta

----------


## moloco

ma nisam pametna nikako ako je beta neg...trudnoće nema...odakle onda taj krugić da se vidi na echo

----------


## paty

gdje nam je donatela sa ljepim vjestima?

----------


## Kadauna

> Meni je danas 20 dan transfera, beta 14 i. 18 dana neg juce na echo vidi se mali krugic sutra ponovo beta


da nisi možda kod Podobnika?

----------


## moloco

Ne , zasto? U sarajevu sam. Ne znam sta da mislim bete negativne , vjestice nema, na uz ima nesta??? Help plizzzzz

----------


## moloco

Ne nisam u sarajevu sam, beta neg,  vjestice nema, a na uz krugic ???? Plizzzzz help

----------


## moloco

Barem da sam dobila i rjesila se ove patnje, ne znam sta da mislilm , ako nema nema boze moj,beta negativna ,  a sto mi kasni menstruacija 10 dana , Nisam pametna

----------


## moloco

Jel to neki losi dr u hrvatskoj?

----------


## moloco

bas me sve pogodilo imam lupanja srca unazad 10 dana nikako ne znam na cemu sam :Sad:

----------


## Kadauna

s negativnom betom ti sigurno nisi trudna, žao mi je. Ali to što ne dobivaš menstruaciju ti može biti od lijekova koje koristiš, konkretno od utrogestana može izostati menstruacija dok god ga uzimaš. Uvjerena sam da bi i menstruacija da prestaneš uzimati utrogestan. A gdje se liječite, gdje ste obavili ICSI?

Podobnik je ginekolog, čak specijalist za humanu reprodukciju, ali je recimo curama nakon transfera rekao da su trudne, gledao ih tijekom čekanja bete uzv (i to naravno naplatio), davao bi im HCG boostere (dakle HCG hormon), vadio nakon toga betu i uvjerio ih da je beta pozitivna (naravno da je ali od tog HCG boostera). Kad bi prokrvarile, uvjerio bi ih da su bile trudne ali da su bebice izgubile. Pa ti sama  prosudi tko je i kakav Podobnik.

----------


## moloco

Al vidjela sam i ja kao zrno graska na ultazvuku.

----------


## bubekica

Pardon na upadu, 
Kadauna pliz na PP ako se negdje moze detaljnije procitati na tu temu. Hvala!

----------


## medeni.angel

Bok curke.....
U malenoj dilemici sam jer nisam jos bila u ovakvoj bezveznoj situaciji....inace brojim jos jedan neuspjeh nazalost  :Sad: 
Moji ciklusi su redovni 28 dana i nakon svakog neuspjelog transfera dobijem uvijek normalnu mengu na vrijeme, ali sada mi se desilo da sam 28dc dobila smeckaste malene mrljice i trajale su 3 dana sad 4 dan malo je crveniji kao M....inace sam na utrogestanima i dufastonima....da li ce mi nakon prestanka terapije doci normalna menga ili mi se nesto spetljalo u organizmu....mozda glupo pitanje al eto  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

*Bubekica* imaš razna iskustva s dr. Podobnikom gore na Privatnim poliklinikama

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bok curke.....
> U malenoj dilemici sam jer nisam jos bila u ovakvoj bezveznoj situaciji....inace brojim jos jedan neuspjeh nazalost 
> Moji ciklusi su redovni 28 dana i nakon svakog neuspjelog transfera dobijem uvijek normalnu mengu na vrijeme, ali sada mi se desilo da sam 28dc dobila smeckaste malene mrljice i trajale su 3 dana sad 4 dan malo je crveniji kao M....inace sam na utrogestanima i dufastonima....da li ce mi nakon prestanka terapije doci normalna menga ili mi se nesto spetljalo u organizmu....mozda glupo pitanje al eto


Ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje nažalost, nadam se da će ti se javiti netko tko zna....  :Undecided: 
Ali imam protupitanje, zašto si nastavila s utrićima nakon neuspjeha?! Sorry ako zabadam nos..  :Smile:

----------


## medeni.angel

[QUOTE=Bubimitka81;2178863]Ne znam odgovor na tvoje pitanje nažalost, nadam se da će ti se javiti netko tko zna....  :Undecided: 
Ali imam protupitanje, zašto si nastavila s utrićima nakon neuspjeha?! Sorry ako zabadam nos..  :Smile: [/QUOT

ma tek sam jutros vadila krv jer mi tako spada.....znaci ne koristim utrice od sinoc....a popodne sam dignula nalaze jer su tek u podne gotovi...sad vise nista ne koristim...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Onda vjerujem da će krenuti prava M ovih dana, meni je došla nakon 3 dana.. Nije kod svih isto...

----------


## medeni.angel

> Onda vjerujem da će krenuti prava M ovih dana, meni je došla nakon 3 dana.. Nije kod svih isto...


ok...hvala...bit ce sve u redu....
zelim od srca sve najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## donatela

evo da javim novosti sa prvog uzv-a na 6+4(po zm) vejiki smo 3 mm i sreceko kuca..ali po danu punkcije koja je bila kasnija plod je manji za 3 dana ali to je ok ..i sve je super... :Smile:  samo sad nemam pojma kako ce mi racunat t.po transferu,punkciji ili ipak od zm...ali ok glavno da je sve ok

vama svima zelim srecu i da dozivite isto sto i ja danas...

----------


## vesnare

donatela, da i ovdje poskočim  :Very Happy:  - dakle meni računalo po punkciji trudnoću (znači datum punkcije minus 7 dana i plus 9 mjeseci ti je očekivani datum poroda)

----------


## prava ovčica

Da vam se pridružim... 
1 IVF, vraćene dvije blastociste, danas 3dnt.
Osjećam se vrlo dobro, cicke bole, tu i tamo neki grč u stomaku, plačem na svaku
tužniju scenu i tak, kontam kako je mnogo dana do 17.07....   :Smile: 

Cure, može info o uputnicama za betu..?
Često tu pročitam nekoliko beta i to svaki drugi dan... koliko ja to uputnica 
moram dobiti ili to sve ide na jednu..?
Šta ćete... početnik  :Wink:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ovčice sretno za veliku betu...  :Smile: 
Možeš vaditi privatno, ne znam koliko košta..
AKo ideš sa uputnicom, onda ti svaki put treba nova.. Obično se vadi 2-3 puta ako je beta ok.

----------


## prava ovčica

Hvala *B.!*  :Smile: 
Dakle barem tri uputnice.. nadam se da to daju odjednom jer čekati po 
dva-tri sata za svaku (tako to ide kod moje ginekologinje), uhhh, pa nije humano.

----------


## Bubimitka81

A gle, neke cure su vadile samo jednom.. pa čekale prvi uzv...

----------


## prava ovčica

Ako je beta ok onda ne traže da ju ponavljaš već naručuju na UZV...?
Kad to obično bude?

----------


## 5RA

Pozdrav drage suputnice, evo da se i ja uključim nakon što sam vas detaljno isčitala,... :Smile:  Danas mi je 2 dnt (vraćena 3 zametka) i brine me jedna stvar, nastojim mirovati prema uputi dr., no kad god se dignem i želim provesti vrijeme sjedeći za stolom sa ukućanima ili gostima, užasno mi se vrti u glavi. Ne znam čemu to pripisati pa vas molim da podijelite samnom slična iskustva. Zapravo me to čini poprilično nervoznom jer sam prisiljena biti u ležećem ili poluležećem položaju, a to baš i nije u skladu s mojom prirodom. 

Također koristim priliku da čestitam svim sretnicima na lijepim rezultatima i pošaljem po zagrljaj onima koje nisu bile te sreće. I sama sam to prošla prije godinu i pol, znam kako je, ali i brzo prođe pa još jače krećemo dalje.

----------


## frka

5RA, nema potrebe za nekim strogim mirovanjem osim ako je u pitanju hiperstimulacija. ako su jajnici nešto uvećani, nemoj dizati preteško i ne radi ponavljajuće kretnje (plesanje, plivanje, peglanje, usisavanje,...) jer je povećan rizik torzije, ali inače se možeš sasvim uobičajeno ponašati - mirovanje sigurno neće utjecati na to hoće li ili neće doći do trudnoće.
što se vrtoglavice tiče - piješ li možda utrogestane? oni znaju uzrokovati takve simptome ako se uzimaju oralno. a možda je samo do vrućina...

----------


## kitty

> Da vam se pridružim... 
> 1 IVF, vraćene dvije blastociste, danas 3dnt.
> Osjećam se vrlo dobro, cicke bole, tu i tamo neki grč u stomaku, plačem na svaku
> tužniju scenu i tak, kontam kako je mnogo dana do 17.07....  
> 
> Cure, može info o uputnicama za betu..?
> Često tu pročitam nekoliko beta i to svaki drugi dan... koliko ja to uputnica 
> moram dobiti ili to sve ide na jednu..?
> Šta ćete... početnik


možeš sve na jednu uputnicu, samo zamoliš dr-a da ti napiše beta hcg 3x.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> možeš sve na jednu uputnicu, samo zamoliš dr-a da ti napiše beta hcg 3x.


Jel?! Ovo nisam znala, korisna informacija, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## 5RA

Frka, hvala na odgovoru. Koristim Utrogestane (3×2) ali vaginalno. U međuvremenu sam na nekim forumima pročitala iskustva i drugih žena sa ovakvom primjenom Utrogestana, kažu da i one osječaju pospanpst i vrtoglavicu. 
Mirujem jer mi se jedino u ležećem položaju ne vrti, a i preporuka dr-a je takva. Rekao mi je da u nedjelju mogu na kavu... :Smile:  Simptome HS-a nemam. Možda se samo moram malo više opustiti i to je sve.

----------


## seka35

amix ,pa iskrene cestitke !

----------


## amyx

beta je privatno 130-160 kuna, ovisi kako gdje ...nalaz za sat-dva

----------


## karlita

ja sam koristila najjeftiniji testić onaj od 20 kuna i 8 dan nakon transfera (11 dan nakon punkcije) imala sam dvije crtice :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kiara

Pozdrav! evo,dugo me nije bilo,ali veselim se ponovnom druženju s vama. i mi smo trenutno u iščekivanju bete..danas mi je 6dpt, vraćene 2 mrvice, i nemam nikakvih simptoma,tu i tamo štrecne koji jajnik i to je to. u postupku mi je rečeno da idem prem hiperst.ali očito se nije,hvala Bogu razvila. bolilo me 3-5 dana nakon punkcije,ali sad sam ok. pa si nažalost sve mislim da ovaj put valjda ništa...
čestitke svim trudnicama,pusa i zagrljaj tužnima,i puno strpljenja čekalicama bete..... :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Evo i mene na ovu temu, danas su mi vraćena 2 embrija 5.dana, kaže dr da su vrhunski

Rekao je da nema strogog ležanja, nego više sjedenje/šetnja/opuštenost.
Booster primila pola, sutra idem vidjet kako će biti trbuh, možda primim još.

Dobro da mi  transfer bio 5.dan, taman su mi se jajnici odmorili od svega, trbuh malo splasnuo i sad sam spremna za dalje

----------


## Inesz

> beta je privatno 130-160 kuna, ovisi kako gdje ...nalaz za sat-dva


u laboratoriju bolnice sv Duh, beta bez uputnice lani se je plaćala 50 kn...
tko je iz Zg vrijedi provjerti da li je još tako

----------


## mari mar

> Evo i mene na ovu temu, danas su mi vraćena 2 embrija 5.dana, kaže dr da su vrhunski
> 
> Rekao je da nema strogog ležanja, nego više sjedenje/šetnja/opuštenost.
> Booster primila pola, sutra idem vidjet kako će biti trbuh, možda primim još.
> 
> Dobro da mi  transfer bio 5.dan, taman su mi se jajnici odmorili od svega, trbuh malo splasnuo i sad sam spremna za dalje



 :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Curke, protiv grčeva se preporuča piti magnezij?
Ja recimo svako jutro osjetim grčeve kao da će menga, čak i prije transfera

----------


## TrudyC

> Curke, protiv grčeva se preporuča piti magnezij?
> Ja recimo svako jutro osjetim grčeve kao da će menga, čak i prije transfera


Svakako. I nemoj trošiti previše novaca i najjeftiniji šumeći magnezij iz DM-a će obaviti dobar posao  :Yes:

----------


## žužy

kad se već spominje mg,imam pitanje.preporučen mi je bio na početku trudnoče,baš zbog tih grčeva,jako su me mučili noću.suprugu je u ljekarni žena preporučila mg u obliku praha,rastopi se pod jezikom.nakon par dana sam (zbog viška vremena :Cool:  ) išla malo čeprkati po sastavu i našla veliki udio aspartama(umjetnog zaslađivača),za što sam čitala da trudnice trebaju izbjegavati,pogotovo u prvom tromjesječju.eh sad...dal to shvatiti ozbiljno,ili,kao što kaže TrudyC,i najjeftiniji šumeći mg je dobar,mada uglavnom imaju ta umjetna sladila? :neznam:

----------


## Vrci

MM kupio neki šumeći magnezij u dm-u, za sada bude valjda ok. Popila sam ujutro, mislim da je pomogao. Ali nisam još išla gledati sastav...

----------


## olivera

vratila sam se sa transfera!!! 3.dan, 2mrvice obadve osmostanične!!!
šta vi pijete mg?, ja samo folnu k., šta vam je praksa piti nakon transfera?

----------


## Vrci

Pijem folnu, a magnezij je doktor rekao da uzmem kad osjetim grčeve. Jučer su me dosta mučili, i jutros...

----------


## olivera

meni ne treba mg, sad mi treba nešto da mi smiri crve da odmaram :Laughing: 
ne mogu vjerovati, nikad nisam imala ljepše zametke i to 8.stanične, ovaj put su kao da ih je netko šestarom crtao, a sekundarni je u pitanju
čak da nije bilo ništa za transfer nebi bila previše tužna jer znam da je šansa manja tako da je veselje još i veće

----------


## amyx

I ja pijem Mg iz DM-a

----------


## Vrci

Koliko popijete Mg?
Ja sam jutros popila jednu tabletu, i sad jednu. Strah me da ti grčevi ne budu loši za implantaciju

----------


## trantincica

nece smetati za implantaciju al zato mozes od njega imati jaaako meku stolicu!!

----------


## trantincica

mislim na magnezij..nece grcevi smetati..ja sam ih imala,a prestala piti zbog stolice i primilo se:+)

----------


## Vrci

Pa trenutno mi i probava nije baš bajna, pa nije problem  :Laughing: 

Jao kako mi lijepo vidjeti da je nekome 1.postupak uspio

----------


## olivera

šta je dobro za popiti ili pojesti da se zametak bolje primi? nešto za prokrvljenost maternice...
sad odjednom imam vremena ne pretek za razmišljanje, ne znam kako da ga skratim, more zabranjeno, bilo koji teži rad isto, ubi me dosada
šta vi radite kad ništa ne radite, ja bi nešto samo ne znam do koje mjere smijem

----------


## krol

olivera....imam takvu u kuci.....kosti mi moje pojede....sve zabranjeno,strogo mirovanje
sta bi ti radila....sjedi s mirom i gledaj serije......ne trazi djavla

----------


## Vrci

Ja se isto osjecam malo beskorisno. al mi je rekao dr da se ne smijem zalijepiti za krevet. treba se malo kretati,radi bolje prokrvljenosti maternice. 

ja malo lezim (utrici),pa sjedim, vec na dan transfera sam bila u laganini setnji "s noge na nogu"... sve polako

----------


## krol

kako beskorisno....ima li vece koristi nego da rodite male andjele.....setajte ujutro i kasno navece a ostalo lezi,citaj,heklaj,pleti,gledaj razne indijske i turske gluposti i uzivaj.....ja cu svoju na kraju svezati za krevet iako nisam sklon tim sado mayo igricama  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

pa vec preko 3 tj imam postede na sve poslove,sad mi je vec cudno. iako super zvuci,lezanje i odmaranje bude teze nego sto se cini  :Smile: 

a meni bi sad trebala krenuti implantacija

----------


## olivera

krol hahaha, nisam tražila da ribam fuge između pločica :Wink: 
samo ideju, čitat mi se neda, na sapunice se ježim, od ovo malo ležanja do sad me kičma boli, moram se protegnuti, prošli put sam bila zakovana za krevet jer sam krvarila(bila trudna)i ponašala sam se kao da sam u bolnici. ovaj put je sve ok i dr je rekao da ne moram tako strogo bit, mala šetnjica godi kako i vrci kaže za prokrvljenost maternice 
ma ovo su sad slatke muke u čekanju bete :Smile: 
ps:nešto mi je u uhu da sam čula da je 1 andol 100 na dan dobar za prokrvljenost maternice, ste čuli za to?
inače sam protiv svih oblika kemije i antibiotika, ali cilj opravdava sredstva

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam to cula,ali necu nista uzimati. Dr nije rekao, ne usudim se nakon svih hormona i svega jos necim zatrpavati tijelo.
al to sam ja  :Smile:

----------


## krol

andol je mojoj suprizi propisan u Pragu da pije....e sad ne sjecam se dokle ali mislim skoro cijelu trudnocu

----------


## laky

> andol je mojoj suprizi propisan u Pragu da pije....e sad ne sjecam se dokle ali mislim skoro cijelu trudnocu


ja sam ga pila do 33 tjedna po preporuci dr.Kuvačića,ali svakako se treba konzultirati s liječnikom nismo svi isti

----------


## krol

Naravno da se treba obratiti doktoru...ja samo kazem kako je kod nas  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Ja sam zadnji put pila aspirin protect 1x1 po preporuci dr. 
Krol i da je svezes neces nista promjeniti  :Smile:  Neka ne radi nista tesko i sve ce to biti u redu.
Svim cekalicama bete,transfera,punkcije i sl. saljem ~~~~~~~~~
Jedna pricica za podizanje morala..... Prijateljica mi je imala 2 vanmatericne trudnoce,bez 1 jajovoda idrugi u priraslicama,nakon 5-6 ET i jos toliko FET ostala prirodno trudna.

----------


## kiki30

drage moje,evo da javim moju beticu je 18 410 jeeee.... .-D  :Very Happy:  nadam se da je to-To!!!

----------


## olivera

kiki kako misliš nadaš se?hehehe :Laughing: 
to je sve samo ne betica, vrti mi se od brojeva
pa neka netko kaže da petak 13. nije dobar dan :Laughing:

----------


## krol

bravo kiki ....cestitam....to mi lici na Jon Kate plus eight  :Laughing:

----------


## Vrci

Ajme kolika je to beta, onesvijesti ću se  :Very Happy: 

Koji je to dnt?

----------


## mari mar

bravo kiki  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

> Koliko popijete Mg?
> Ja sam jutros popila jednu tabletu, i sad jednu. Strah me da ti grčevi ne budu loši za implantaciju


ja pijem donat mg..... i meni je skroz ok nema više grčeva!!

----------


## The Margot

Bok svima!
Da li je ikoja od vas ikada nakon transfera  osjetila neku čudnu toplinu u nožnim prstima? Jako čudno  - meni se ovo prvi puta desilo   -po 5-6 puta na dan, i to samo u prstima lijeve noge... Kao da su mi uronjeni u toplu vodu. To se počelo dešavati baš dan nakon transfera.

----------


## antalya

> Ja sam zadnji put pila aspirin protect 1x1 po preporuci dr. 
> Krol i da je svezes neces nista promjeniti  Neka ne radi nista tesko i sve ce to biti u redu.
> Svim cekalicama bete,transfera,punkcije i sl. saljem ~~~~~~~~~
> Jedna pricica za podizanje morala..... Prijateljica mi je imala 2 vanmatericne trudnoce,bez 1 jajovoda idrugi u priraslicama,nakon 5-6 ET i jos toliko FET ostala prirodno trudna.


pozdrav drage moje,čitam vas već godinama...sada sam odlučila pridružiti vam se i dijeliti sa vama i tugu i radost  :Bye:   ...ono što me jako zainteresiralo je priča od sonjine prijateljice (jer i sama imam sličnu situaciju)  pa bih molila ako mi možeš reći da li je koristila kakvu alternativu tipa čajeva ili bilo što drugo? ja sam već očajna i hvatam se za slamku i jako se veselim kad čujem ovakve priče

----------


## seka35

> drage moje,evo da javim moju beticu je 18 410 jeeee.... .-D  nadam se da je to-To!!!


o ,cstitam kiki i sigurno je to ,to!

----------


## mostarka86

kiki, sve čestitke  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kiki čestitam!!!

----------


## ivana2198

Pozdrav svima!!! Eto da se i ja pridružim svima koji ste u iščekivanju kao i ja sama.
Punkcija mi je bila 11.07. a transfer 13.07., vraćena su mi 2 četverost. embrija, beta 30.07. ( VV )
Sad kad sam malo čitala sve ovo svima su kasnije radili transfer... 6,8..blast.  ....  Pa sam se malo
zabrinula.....

----------


## Argente

Prijavljujem povratak 1 blastice.

ivana2198, mislim da nemaš razloga za brigu jer dvodnevni embrij i treba imati 4 stanice, a nema dokaza da kasnije vraćanje povećava šanse za trudnoću...

----------


## kiki30

Argente,sretno!!!

----------


## olivera

argente sretno!

----------


## antalya

*ivana2198* nemoj se brinuti draga,nema tu pravila,netko ima odlične blastice 5 dan i ne dođe do tudnoće,a bilo je primjera 2-staničnog embrija koji su sada male bebice,opusti se to ti je trenutno najvažnije a ja ti držim   :fige:  želim ti veliki *+*

----------


## lovekd

> Pozdrav svima!!! Eto da se i ja pridružim svima koji ste u iščekivanju kao i ja sama.
> Punkcija mi je bila 11.07. a transfer 13.07., vraćena su mi 2 četverost. embrija, beta 30.07. ( VV )
> Sad kad sam malo čitala sve ovo svima su kasnije radili transfer... 6,8..blast.  ....  Pa sam se malo
> zabrinula.....


I ja sam na VV, a kolko sam skužila, tamo obično tako rade - dva dana poslije punkcije je transfer. Meni tako bilo prvi put ( vraćen 1 četverost., nije uspjelo ) i sad drugi put ( 2 četverost, jedan ostao). Držim fige za uspjeh  :Smile:  Pozdrav!

----------


## olivera

evo ja svratila da vam se požali., imam grčeve u jajnicima danas, dođu na mahove i baš zabole

----------


## Sonja29

Antalya prijateljica mi nije koristila nista osim sto je bila prisiljena da odmori par mjeseci od stimuliranog postupka. Desilo se sljedeci mjesec sasvim spontano. Zaboravila sam napisati da joj je odstranjen i jedan jajnik.Sretno! Olivera proci ce! Drzi se!

----------


## geceta

Krol,za krepat si :Smile: 
Ivana,na VV ide et 2.dan,jedino ako je par jako mlad ili ima djecu,onda se ide na blastice.
Mg?dm i nista drugo,sve je to isto. ja pitala za to i za nomabel pa mi rekao dr da je to s normabelima nategnuto i zastarjelo. Ja pak negdje nedavno citala da je dobar grozdani secer pa sad tamanim bonbone :Smile: 
I mene muci mirovanje a dovoljno nemirovanje da maternica bude prokrvljena.ne radim,a doma ne smijem nista i sto onda da radim cijeli dan.navecer cemo setat ali sto cijeli dan:/

----------


## olivera

imam pitanje, primjetila sam zadnjih par puta kad stavljam utrogestane da mi je dole sve tvrđe i ne znam kako bi to opisala ali nešto se spušta sve niže, dio tkiva i utrogestane mogu gurnuti ispred ili iza toga. totalna sam neznalica, imate li sličnih iskustava?da me utješite?jednom sam bila u sličnoj situaciji ali to što sam napipala je bio polip, ovo nije polip :Unsure:

----------


## Inesz

olivera,
vjerojatno se radi o stjenkama rodnice koje su naborane i jedna stijenka prilježe uz drugu. kad stavljaš utorgestan tada se te stijenke rodnice razdvajaju a i možeš napipati tu naboranost stijenki.

----------


## mare41

olivera, koji ti je dnt? i meni bude tako-prvih tjedan dana lako s utricima, kasnije jedva kako boli jer sve zatvoreno, i da, jajnici znaju bolit

----------


## olivera

da baš tako kako ste opisale, danas mi je 7.dt, prvih par dana su me jajnici bolili povremeno a zadnjih dana
imam osjećaj da me maternica steže.ok, znaći da je to normalno :Smile: 
u nedjelju ili pon bi trebala doći m ako nije uspjelo pa ćemo vidjeti
Inesz i mare41 hvala na odgovorima :Heart:

----------


## geceta

Citala sam vec da mnoge uzimate andol i normabele pa me zanima koje andole,koliko i po cijoj to preporuci?

----------


## Laki

Gaceta, ja sam nakon transfera uzimala andol 100 1x1/2 i decortin 1x1/2 po preporuci MPO dr. sa SD-a

Sretno!

----------


## geceta

Sad sam i ja dobila decortin,1 po 1.andol mi nisu spominjali pa bih to na svoju ruku.Hvala!!

----------


## Laki

Ako se ne varam decortin se uzima kako tijelo ne bi odbacilo plod kao strano tijelo, a andol 100 se inače pije za cirkulaciju, pa valjda i za prokrvljenost maternice...
U svakom slučaju, ne može ti odmoć pa možeš probati, možeš piti pola tabletice ili cijelu...
Uživaj s mrvicom i neka beta za 2 tjedna bude troznamenkasta...

----------


## lovekd

Evo moje iskustvo - u dobitnom postupku sam pila 1x1 decortin i stavljala 3x2 utrogestane! Od vitamina sam pila Pregnazon Complete s Omega 3 ( na preporuku dr. A ), a frendica koja radi u ljekarni mi je preporučila još da pijem sok od cikle za bolju prokrvljenost maternice! Probaj, možda i tebi uspije! Držim fige!  :Smile:  Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Ak znas za neki fini,javi :Smile:  ja se skoro zbljuvala od onog iz dma:D hvala vam puno! Uzimam jos i folacin,vec mjesecima

----------


## geceta

A jel bi mi pregnazon uopce poceo djelovat ako ga tek sad pocnem pit,nakon transfera?

----------


## krol

Vi zene me ziva isprepadaste...u grob ima da me otjerate.  :Smile: 
geceta nista ne uzimaj na svoju ruku.....ni slucajno

sad sam kontaktirao jednu magistricu farmacije oko tog famoznog andola.....sadrzi salicilnu kiselinu,bez strogog nadzora ljekara ne piju trudnice
kontaktirao i Prag..parafraziram odgovor....*ebo andol trudnocu joj drzi estrofem i utrogestan....

----------


## Sonja29

geceta ja na svoju ruku nebi ništa uzimala ali to sam ja.....

----------


## lovekd

Slažem se sa krolom, ja isto ne bih neke ljekove na svoju ruku! Što se tiče ciklinog soka, geceta, meni je mm kupovao u ljekarni encianov sok od cikle 100% bez dodatnih šećera i nije bio loš - počela sam ga piti dva dva - tri dana nakon transfera! Košta ti 21 kn litra i piješ 1-2dcl na dan! Pila sam ga nekih mjesec dana, a onda sam ga prestala! Što se pregnazona tiče - ja sam ga kasno počela piti, prvo sam pila elevit, a na prvom pregledu ( bila sam 5+6tj kod A) mi je on rekao za Pregnazon! On to kaže svim svojim pacijenticama ( ako se ne varam ) kod prvog pregleda, tako da ti nije kasno nikako! A imaš ga za kupiti u onoj ljekarni na VV. Ja sam iz Vž, pa si ga naručujem iz Zg preko jedne naše ljekarne! Istina, dosta je skupi - 170 kn kutija za mjesec dana, al ništa mi nije teško za malo zlato, a ako dr kaže da je taj najbolji...

----------


## anaši1507

> Evo moje iskustvo - u dobitnom postupku sam pila 1x1 decortin i stavljala 3x2 utrogestane! Od vitamina sam pila Pregnazon Complete s Omega 3 ( na preporuku dr. A ), a frendica koja radi u ljekarni mi je preporučila još da pijem sok od cikle za bolju prokrvljenost maternice! Probaj, možda i tebi uspije! Držim fige!  Sretno


a gdje si kupila PREGNAZON???

----------


## lovekd

Prvi put na VV u ljekarni, a sad si naručujem preko jedne ljekarne u Vž.

----------


## geceta

Hmmm ne idem skoro gore a pitanje dal ga kod nas imaju:/

----------


## lovekd

Probaj pitati u svojoj ljekarni jel ti ga mogu naručiti - a pretpostavljam da mogu! Ja sam otišla u ljekarnu, pitala me ženska di sam kupila, kažem joj u ljekarni. Veli, dobro, onda ga sigurno mogu naručit! Kontaktirala odmah dobavljača i drugi dan već vitamini bili u ljekarni u Vž! NEmaš što izgubiti ako pitaš!  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

ah, obećala sam si da ću biti cool, nisam prvi put ovdje...da budem fer na poslu sam za postupak išla na go umjesto na bo i u ponedjeljak bi se trebala vratiti
radim "samo"5 dana pa reko idem, neću nikom ni reći ništa(ovo je tajni postupak da ne ureknemo) i neke moje kolegice su otišle na go a druge na bo i mene sad čeka rad, rad i samo težak rad kad se vratim,moj posao nije posebno težak i naporan ali to njihovo što me čeka bome je.baš su me uzrujale, cijelo popodne režim radi njih.malo imam grižnju savjesti ali odluka mi je na mjestu, jelda?

----------


## sia28

evo curke da se ovdje javim ...danas 11 dpt radila test i pozitivan je........  sad sam u užasnom strahu je li moguće da je lažno pozitivan, i da li je moguće da je ostalo hcg-a od transfera kad sam zadnji put primila štopericu. ne mogu virovat da se ovo događa...uvik neke sumnje

----------


## Lalala

Nije od štoperice sigurno, 11 dana je previše! Meni nakon 5 dana otišla štoperica.. Čestitam i sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Sia,od stoperice nije :Smile:  cestitam!!!!
Ostali:lagano bicikliranje na sobnom bikeu: da? Ne? ne mogu samo lezat,setat vise nemam kam,kuhanje preuzeli drugi,i sve ostale kucanske poslove

----------


## krol

ti ko da sjedis na mravinjaku  :Smile:   :Smile: 

sah,domine,karte,goblen......  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Hhhh :Smile:  nemam frku s lezanjem i hiberniranjem,mogu ja to,ali ne zelim da bas to bude razlog zast se nije primilo,ono,da nije maternica zbog toga dost prokrvljena.
A muz mi nist ne da,ni stol raspremit nakon rucka,a uzeo mi i pare i kartice da ne hodam u ducan. help me!  :Wink:

----------


## sia28

Hvala curke... Sad samo treba 
do bete izdržati još 4 dana...ufff nikad proći. Vibram za sve nas...veelika pusa

----------


## olivera

ti geceta kao stup doma a ja imam grižnju savjesti otvoriti bolovanje do bete radi kolegica. evo ovaj tren idem kod dr :Bye:

----------


## geceta

Ja sam se uvijek brinula za posao i kolege i sve,cemu? Sad sam bez posla pa imam vremena brinut samo o nama :Smile:

----------


## M@tt

> a uzeo mi i pare i kartice da ne hodam u ducan. help me!


He he....  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Klap:

----------


## geceta

Al sam zicala mamu :Smile: )

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Al sam zicala mamu)


Ovo mi je još više  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## olivera

još ne paničarim ali pokazalo mi se malo krvi na ulošku danas popodne :Confused: 
9.dt mi je :Cekam:

----------


## geceta

Navijam za kasniju implantaciju!~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vesnare

*sia28* sigurno nije od štoperice - TRUDNA SI :Very Happy:  čekamo s nestrpljenjem betu
*olivera* držim fige :fige:

----------


## anddu

geceta, u ovim situacijama mislim da je najbolje raditi ono što misliš da možeš. Moj je stav da ni preveliko mirovanje nije dobro, pogotovo ako netko ima lošiju cirkulaciju (kao ja npr.  :Grin: ). Prošla sam sve faze od strogog mirovanja 12 dana, do mirovanja sedam dana, pa prva dva, tri dana, pa bez mirovanja... i ne znam više koje sve kombinacije, i ništa. Nula uvijek ista. Jedino mislim da ne treba nositi teške stvari, fizikaliti, i raditi neke kućanske poslove koji nisu prijeko potrebn... Može i m uzeti usisivač u ruke... :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Evo i tu javljam, kod mene prvo u ništa... Čekam jesen za nove pobjede

Zadnjih par dana sise se smanjile, bradavice vratile u normalnu. Više ne piškim često, trbuh se povukao... znači čim je booster otišao iz tijela sve se vratilo u normalu

Pitam se jesam li mogla što drugačije raditi, što bi moglo utjecati da ishod... i teško je  :Sad: 

Sad samo kombiniram da li mi je pametnije nakon idućeg postupka ići raditi nekih tj dana nakon transfera...

----------


## anddu

[QUOTE=Vrci;2191032]

Pitam se jesam li mogla što drugačije raditi, što bi moglo utjecati da ishod... i teško je  :Sad: TE]

Vrci mislim da ne treba s tim razbijati glavu jesi li mogla što drukčije napraviti. Mislim da je veliki dio svega na samom embriju. Ako on nije dobar mislim da si mogla i dubiti na glavi, i ništa ne bi ni pomoglo  i odmoglo. Znam da je teško, prošla sam sedam neuspješnih postupka, i meni je svaki put sve teže, ali uvijek se nekako dignem i idem dalje. I želim ti s jeseni isto što i sebi :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Znam da je to istina, ali budući da je prvi puta, nekako je sve teže. Još kad je sve bilo super: super js, kaže dr vrhunski zameci, endometrij bio jako dobar... teško je ne nadati se.
Al dobro, svjesna sam da jako malo parova uspije od prve

Sad sam bila na bolovanju skroz od punkcije. Idući puta ako će mi biti dobro vratit ću se na posao. Psihički bude lakše sve podnijeti.

A i doktor kaže da će mi super biti to što se mogu smrzavati zameci, pa će i to biti jedan plus

----------


## Argente

Vrci, žao mi je  :Love: 
Nisi mogla ništa napraviti, pa nije da si se izlagala nekom riziku ili naporu; i te prekrasne blastociste mogu biti (i često i jesu) kromosomski nepravilne, a to se ne može vidjeti ni pod kakvim mikroskopom...bit će bolje drugi put.

Što se tiče vraćanja na posao, teško je ovo reći a ne ispasti negativan ali - ovisi o tome koliko ti je stalo da ga zadržiš.
Ja sam recimo u posljednjih 5 mj. imala 3 transfera, zamisli da sam svaki put čuvala doma "trudnoću" po 3 tjedna...
Ako ti zadržavanje radnog mjesta nije problem, onda radi prema feelingu  :Smile: 

Držim fige da ti sljedeći put bude uspješan pa da ni ne moraš razmišljati o ovome!

----------


## Vrci

Ma nije mi problem zadržavanje posla, nisam na takvom radnom mjestu. Ali opet, dobijem bolovanje po 14 dana (ne daju mi na N98 šifru, nego N97), onda moram produljivati na komisiju. Neću valjda svakih mjesec-dva-tri biti na komisiji...

Sad sam bila u punom stimuliranom (od 18.6.). Jel mogu krajem 9.mj već u neki polustimulirani?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci evo i ovdje, zao mi je...
Mozes u polustimulirani nakon mjeseca pauze..
Ja sam imala puni stim. u 3. mjesecu, a polustim. vec u 5. Mj. Znaci cim nam Luci dodje sa godisnjeg  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ajd barem nešto... Možda dobijem js za 2-3 postupka sa smrznutim embrijima, i s polustimuliranim. Ipak sam ja pcos :D

Samo što ja vjerojatno neću prirodno dobiti mengu, osim sad nakon prestanka s utrićima. Pa bih se rado dogovorila da dođem kod L-a početkom 9.mj, nek me pogleda na uzv, za svaki slučaj. Pa da vidim jel opet moram na duphiće

E da, koliko nakon utrića mogu očekivati mengu?
Da se malo utješim,planiram s mamom otići na more na par dana. MM ne može dobiti go  :Sad:

----------


## mostarka86

> E da, koliko nakon utrića mogu očekivati mengu?
> Da se malo utješim,planiram s mamom otići na more na par dana. MM ne može dobiti go


ja dobijem mengu 2 dana nakon što ih prestanem uzimati...
žao mi je  :Sad:  odmori se i opet na jesen u nove pobjede...

----------


## olivera

> Ajd barem nešto... Možda dobijem js za 2-3 postupka sa smrznutim embrijima, i s polustimuliranim. Ipak sam ja pcos :D
> 
> Samo što ja vjerojatno neću prirodno dobiti mengu, osim sad nakon prestanka s utrićima. Pa bih se rado dogovorila da dođem kod L-a početkom 9.mj, nek me pogleda na uzv, za svaki slučaj. Pa da vidim jel opet moram na duphiće
> 
> E da, koliko nakon utrića mogu očekivati mengu?
> Da se malo utješim,planiram s mamom otići na more na par dana. MM ne može dobiti go


Vrci i ja sam pcos, nema ti pravila za stimulirani i polustim. s tim, meni tijelo dobro reagira na gonale, loše na menopur a m dobijem za vrijeme uzimanja utrića tako da pametne teorije nema, i još nešto...svaki put je drugačije
drugi put sam imala 2 embrija i s utrićima sam dobila  m pa sam ih prestala uzimati ali sam počela dobivati simptome i vadila betu i pokazala je da je 1 plod ostao tako da pravilo je da pravila nema  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

geceta i vesnare hvala za vibrice, pomažu :Love:

----------


## geceta

:Love:  drago mi je

----------


## olivera

ima li kakvih simptoma kod tebe geceta? kod mene ništa

----------


## olivera

evo nadopuna,
sjetila sam se mjeriti temp. ostalo mi se može pričiniti pa mogu umišljati svašta. Normalna temp. mi je 36.5 c a sad je 37.2 c  :Grin: 
jelda da je to simptom? :Yes:  :fige:

----------


## mostarka86

meni je bila povećana temperatura od utrića  :Sad:  
al nadam se da je kod tebe uzrok ipak nešto drugo  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

mostarka jesi sigurna?
u nuspojavama utrića se to ne spominje pa sam se ponadala... :Smile: 
zadnji put sam isto mjerila i nije bila povišena i nisam bila trudna, prije toga nisam nikad mjerila temp pa nemam pojma :Rolling Eyes: 
ima li još koja cura iskustva s utrićima i temp oko 37 c?  :Smile:

----------


## trantincica

ja sam utrice koristila od punkcije,a temp.mi je bila 37,5 od negdje 10. dana transfera i spustila mi se prije nego sam prestala sa utricima..tak da moze biti svasta :Wink:

----------


## geceta

Ja sam si ju u prvom kontrolirala i uvijek je bila povisena,ocito od utrica :Sad: 
Ali kontrolirala je istodobno i kolegica iz sale a njoj je bila trudnoca.
Simptomi?ne zelim ih ovaj puta pratit :Smile: i super mi je!osim sto sam usporila i sto moram stavljat utrice,ne bih ni znala da sjedim na jajima :D

----------


## Vrci

I moja temperatura je išla do 37,5 (čak jedan stupanj iznad moje normale). Valjda od utrića, progesteron diže temperaturu tijela.
I još uvijek mi je iznad 37.
Al nadam se da će tvoja ostati gore, i da je to trudnoća

Ići ću danas izvaditi betu popodne, iako je dr rekao sutra. Tih 12ak sati mi ništa ne znači kad znam da nije ništa

----------


## ivana2198

curke.... jedno ptanjce.  dok sam čitala ovaj forum vidila sam da su neke cure radile i lh trakice ( 9dnt, 10dnt....) prije nego su radile test na trudnoću. 
možda glupo ptanje (nemojte zamjerit ) al čemu to sada, šta nam on govori, meni je danas 10 DNT, betu vadim 30.07. i obe crtice na lh trakici su tamne????

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ivana lh trakica navodno prije otkriva trudnocu, testna crtica bi trebala biti tamnija od kontrolne..
E sad, naravno da je najpouzdanije izvaditi betu sto i sama znas  :Smile: 
Sretno i nadam se da je to to  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Evo i finalno, 13 dnt i 18 dpo beta 0.95

Bubimitka, možda se družimo najesen, ako mi ne uđemo već u 9.mj  :Smile:

----------


## geceta

:Sad: 
Drzi se, micica i skupljaj snagu za jesen!  :Love:

----------


## olivera

evo ja nisam izdržala više pa sam vadila betu 12dt, beta mi je 25.8. znam da je prerano, vadit ću opet 30.7. kad mi je dr rekao a do tada doma bit

----------


## ivana2198

11 DNT, transfer 2 četverost.embrija- jutros sam radila test Clearblue test +, vadila sam i betu, beta 18.3
jel to premalo??? jel to ok??? napominjem da mi je danas 11 dnt..
strah me se radovat!!!

----------


## Vrci

olivera, nadam se da bude beta nešto pokazala

ivana, i meni se čini mala beta, ali ako ti se ona za 2 dana podupla, onda bi trebalo biti ok. barem koliko sam se ja informirala dok sam čekala svoju betu. Nadam se da je to to

Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
  1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
  2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
  3 dnt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
  4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice
  5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu
  6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice
  7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa
  8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv
  9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija
10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči
11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz urina

----------


## Lalala

Čekaj, *Olivera*, tebi beta iznosi 25.8 ili? Ma ja sam baš čitala o tim slučajeima sa malom betom, i vazno je samo da se pravilno dupla, a kolika je, to nema veze! Držim fige!  :fige: 

*Olivera, Ivana*, sretno!!!  :fige:

----------


## olivera

Lalala hvala, 
išla sam pokazati svojoj gin nalaz bete i rekla mi je da joj je žao ali de je beta preniska da bi se trudnoća održala i da će nažalost za tjedan ili dva doći do spontanog ako ne i prije, da nema šanse da dođe do faze da srce prokuca i da se nada da nije u pravu  :Sad: 
a njena sestra me tješila da se ne sekiram jer sam jako rano vadila betu i da je dobro što se vidi da je nešto krenulo

----------


## geceta

E sad me tvoja ginicka raspi...da prostite na izrazu
Prosim lijepo,pozitiva,imamo zivih i zdravih bebica od niskih beta

----------


## Gabi25

Sa niskim početnim betama treba biti vrlo oprezan i realan.
Sve opcije su otvorene i nažalost ništa nećeš znati dok ne izvadiš ponovo betu za 2 dana.
Znam nekoliko priča gdje su niske bete završile urednom trudnoćom ali i gdje su završile na drugačiji način.
Vidim olivera da si ti imali sekundarni- bila je jedna forumašica koja je imala prvu tako nisu betu i onda je druga skočila i sve to iz odmrznute js.
Tako da je sve moguće- ja ti držim fige da ispadne ono najpozitivnije!!!

----------


## olivera

a šta da ti kažem...i mene je rasp. kad je izdefilirala svoje me pitala što su mi u labosu rekli a one su se mi ponosno dale nalaz sa najširim osmjehom koji postoji.
pa me pitala šta ja mislim i rekla sam da po tablicama vrijednosti može proći samo treba pratiti da se pravilno dupla i molila sam ju bar jednu uputnicu i dala mi je točno još jednu, ne daj bože dve 
još je rekla da očekuje da ću vjerovatno prokrvariti pa mi neće ni trebati više
ma nisam ni trebala ići kod nje, ali išla sam radi uputnice prvenstveno, treba mi nažalost

----------


## Lalala

Ma joj, ta gin je bas u ku... Pa ne može takve stvari pričat.. Implantacija može biti kasnije i u tom slučaju je beta ok.. Naravno da uvijek postoji šansa da će nešto krenuti po zlu, ali to postoji neovisno o visini bete.. Važno da ima slučajeva da su trudnoće bile uredne sa takvim betama, i to je najbitnije! Držim fige da i tvoja bude takva!  :fige:

----------


## geceta

X

----------


## Inesz

Olivera,

ostaje ti samo čekati. Prekosutra opet izvadi betu, pa ako pokazuje rast, opet izvadi. U Vinogradskoj je meni bila preporuka da vadim betu i kad pređe 1000 da dođem na prvi uz.
Sretno!

----------


## mari mar

> evo ja nisam izdržala više pa sam vadila betu 12dt, beta mi je 25.8. znam da je prerano, vadit ću opet 30.7. kad mi je dr rekao a do tada doma bit


http://www.neplodnost.hr/trudnoa-v2/...a-trudnoa.html

----------


## mari mar

Liječnici smatraju da ß hcg ispod 5 ne upućuje na trudnoću.
Od 5-25 li-la s velikom rezervom.
Vrijednost iznad 25 je trudnoća. Niska vrijednost rane trudnoće, ali trudnoća.

----------


## olivera

> Liječnici smatraju da ß hcg ispod 5 ne upućuje na trudnoću.
> Od 5-25 li-la s velikom rezervom.
> Vrijednost iznad 25 je trudnoća. Niska vrijednost rane trudnoće, ali trudnoća.


mari mar meni je danas 14dt beta 68.9, malo me umirilo ali vadit ću ja opet u ponedjeljak :Laughing:  
nisam bila u protokolu pa mi izgleda fali bockanje :Grin:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Olivera sretno, nadam se da ce sve biti ok, beta se i vise nego lijepo uduplala  :Smile:

----------


## vesnare

*olivera* bravo - bit će to sve ok :Very Happy:

----------


## olivera

ja se nadam da je bilo kasnije ugnježdenje jer sam imala lagano krvarenje, više brljavljenje na 9dt. Trajalo je samo taj dan.
Apstinirat ću  :Laughing:  sa betom do ponedjeljka kako mi je dr.(ne ona koza s početka priče koja je rekla da nema ništa od moje trudnoće)i vadim onda, nadam se najboljem :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Meni su danas vraćena 2 četverostanična embrija  :Smile:  Beta je 10.8.   :Smile:

----------


## olivera

> Meni su danas vraćena 2 četverostanična embrija  Beta je 10.8.


strašna ako si danas vadila ß onda ti nisu danas vraćeni embriji. koji ti je dan transfera?

----------


## olivera

cure moje drage, htjela sam ß vadit da budem sigurna da je početak t i radi sebe i da znam šta na poslu reći(puno se krećem i zna biti naporno) i tako rano vađenje i tako mala ß su me zabrinuli dosta. Sinoć sam dosta istraživala i čitala i vidim da ima svega:biokemiskih, vanmateričnih, mala ß pa blizanci, ogromna pa kiretaža. Do sad sam mislila da je ona vjeran pokazatelj da je vjerovatno sve ok i našla sam se u zoni sumraka. Moja cijenjena gin mi jučer nije dala više uputnicu za vađenje nove ß u ponedjeljak ali mi je sestra šapnula sa dođem danas jer gin nema :Smile: 
dakle moja gin je na prvu ß odlučila da to neće biti t i neka fino sjedim doma ili još bolje neka odem radit dok čekam m ili kiretažu 
sad se osječam kao čardak, ni na nebu ni na zemlji, samo strepim
radit ne idem, ali šta da radim nemam pojma

----------


## Strašna

Ha? Napisala sam da betu vadim 10.8. To je za 15 dana od transfera ako se ne varam.

----------


## olivera

a ja shvatila da ti je ß10.8, oprosti sva sam smušena s tim betama :Embarassed: , najbolje bi mi bilo da prespavam do pon, počela sam mutiti i druge ženice :Laughing:

----------


## Strašna

Hehe, ma sve je ok  :Smile:  Al uspjela si zbunit i mene, uoće dok sam skuzila sta govoris..... :D

----------


## olivera

:škartoc:  :Laughing:

----------


## M@tt

Olivera ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lovekd

Olivera, držim fuge da sve bude ok...pa beta se lijepo uduplala, ne kužim kaj ta tvoja gin muti! Baš je...da ne velim kaj! Ja bih ostala doma, ak neda uputnicu, otišla privatno i to je to! Nakon bete ćeš najbolje znati na čemu si... Sretno draga i nadam se najboljemu  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

Olivera mislim da trebaš sad stati na loptu i ići dan po dan, po meni je rano za bilo kakve prognoze jer može sve ispasti i ovako i onako. Dan po dan, znam da je teško, ali tako je to u MPO vodama gdje 1+1 nisu uvijek 2. 
Šaljem ti ~~~~~~~~do neba da bude sve ok

----------


## lovekd

> Olivera, držim fuge da sve bude ok...pa beta se lijepo uduplala, ne kužim kaj ta tvoja gin muti! Baš je...da ne velim kaj! Ja bih ostala doma, ak neda uputnicu, otišla privatno i to je to! Nakon bete ćeš najbolje znati na čemu si... Sretno draga i nadam se najboljemu


O joj, ispravljam se, ne držim fuge  :Laughing:  nego fige!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## olivera

hvala na fugama lovekd, nisam ni skužila do sad :Laughing: 
nervoza me pere i jutros sam i ja jednoj curi napisala isto nebulozu i zbunila ju,  :Laughing: 
joj ,a bio mi je plan vadit ß radi posla jer sam imala grižnju savjesti bit na bolovanju i nedaj bože navući gnjev nadređenih, pogotovo ako na kraju bude da nisam trudna i samo sam si stavila bubu u uho, grrr, sama sam kriva
a moja dr bez takta je samo pogoršala stvar svojim dugim jezikom :gaah:  
evo sad odmaram i trudim se smiriti i biti pozitivna što i vama želim drage moje :Heart:

----------


## mari mar

zar ti uputnicu za betu ne može dati i tvoj dr. opće prakse?
meni je bez problema dala moja dr. uputnicu čak 2 puta, jer je moj gin. bio na godišnjem.....

----------


## olivera

> zar ti uputnicu za betu ne može dati i tvoj dr. opće prakse?
> meni je bez problema dala moja dr. uputnicu čak 2 puta, jer je moj gin. bio na godišnjem.....


ne znam ako mi može opće prakse dati, kako je sestra rekla da će mi ona dati nisam ni pitala ovu opće, dobila sam ju mojoj gin iza leđa samo dobrotom njene sestre :Smile:

----------


## geceta

Ni to ne mogu dobit!meni moja dr opce prakse ne da uputnicu za betu jer kao ne moze

----------


## kiarad

> Ni to ne mogu dobit!meni moja dr opce prakse ne da uputnicu za betu jer kao ne moze


geceta, mislim da ti to moze tvoj primarni ginekolog dati a ne dr.opce prakse, barem je tako meni.

----------


## geceta

Znam da moze.komentiram ovo gore :Smile:

----------


## olivera

meni moja bivša opće prakse 2 i pol mjeseca nakon gubitka bebe nije dala da provjerim krvnu sliku ni ništa a pitala sam ju jer mi je bio nizak tlak i vrtilo mi se. Htjela sam kad se sve sleglo da mi napravi mali sistematski, izmjeri tlak, opću krvnu sliku, ništa specijalno (inače da nisam na potpomognutoj kod dr nebi nikad ni išla, nemam potrebe, ne prehladim se često)i nije mi ni tlak izmjerila mada joj na stolu stoji tlakomjer nego me hladno poslala kod gin da mi ona to napravi "jer je to sigurno povezano sa pobačajem"na što sam joj rekla da sam anemična cijeli život ali mi je odbrusila da se ne vadi krv samo na osnovu toga i neka odem slobodno kod svoje gin.
i da, u trudnoći mi nije dala doznake nikad predzadnji dan u mjesecu nego strogo zadnji dan pa sam ju pitala zašto tako kad nemam svaki put koga poslati baš tada po njih pa onda moram sama a moram strogo mirovati i nije mi zgodno na što mi je rekla da se puno stvari može promijeniti u taj jedan dan.
njoj se desilo da sam ju zamijenila drugom dr u roku odmah

----------


## mari mar

olivera dobro si napravila.......još i gin. zamjeni!  :Klap:

----------


## geceta

ja sam zamjenila ginicku cim mi je odbila napravit papa i briseve jer sam ju ja to trazila da ce mi trebat novi za novi postupak, da di mi je to u povijesti bolesti, to su izricito morali mpoovci trazit. rekoh ako nista, radi mene jer mi je ovo staro godinu dana. da sto se ja imam samolijecit?! i nije mi napravila. da ne spominjem da sam joj povijest bolesti i sve nosila direkt s punkcije jer mi nije ni jedan recept htjela napisati. kasnije sam dobila karton i iz njega iscitala da doticna doktorica nije ni jedan papa test nikad pravilno uzela uzorak. samo da se razumijemo, krcata je i ne mozete kod nje nikako upast pa eto koliko onda zena krivo lijeci.
sad imam novu ginekologicu  :Smile:

----------


## piki

Pozdrav svima! Evo da se i tu javim, imala sam transfer 25.7. pa sad čekam. Na punkciji mi je dr. rekao da su mi se pojavile dvije ciste (zbog stimulacije) ali da ništa ne brinem. Jel netko imao iskustva s takvim cistama? Mene sad još uvijek povremeno žigaju jajnici pa ne znam jesu to ciste ili još od stimulacije. Mogu one samo tako nestati ili će mi raditi probleme?

----------


## lovekd

Piki, ja sam imala cistu na d.jajniku, 5,5cm, al se povukla sama od sebe! Držim fige da se i tebi povuku...samo miruj....al meni je moja gin ionako rekla da plodu cista ne smeta, jedino ako bude rasla će smetat meni....držim fige da se i tebi povuku! Pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## piki

Hvala ti lovekd!

----------


## Strašna

Danas 9ti dan nakon transfera dva četverostanična embrija (2 dan) test je negativan... Znam da je rano, ali ipak bojim se da se samo tješim da je jos moguce da nesto bude.....

----------


## BigBlue

strašna, ipak je mrvicu prerano, ipak su bili 4-stanični.
ponovi u utorak, srijedu. držim  :fige:

----------


## PetraP

Evo žene meni vraćene 3 blastociste jučer . Očekujem pozitivnu betu negdje 21.08. Valjda će se barem jedna uhvatiti  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

ma ja ću te Petra zadaviti  :Smile:   :Kiss: 

maloprije te makla s one nesretne travanjske trudničke liste, a ti meni ovako potiho provučeš postupak.
idemo, trk na odbrojavanje, i hoću čuti detalje... ODMAH!  :Wink:

----------


## Strašna

> strašna, ipak je mrvicu prerano, ipak su bili 4-stanični.
> ponovi u utorak, srijedu. držim


Ponovljeno i danas..negativno....

----------


## BigBlue

Ajoj  :Love: 

Svejedno ćeš vaditi ß u petak?

----------


## mishica_zg

pozdrav imam pitanje
bila sam na aspiraciji prije 6 dana i 2 dana nakon toga na transferu....neznam zašto još uvijek imam bolove kao da su mi jajnici pod upalom, ne mogu na wc (da prostite) koliko me boli....dali se to već nekom desilo i šta da radim.....nije da sam nova u svem ovom, al ovo mi se još nije desilo  :Sad: 
hvala svima.....javim kakva je beta za koji dan  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

mishice dal postoji mogućnost da si u hiperstimulaciji možda, mislim određena bol nakon punkcije je normalna ali baš da ne možeš na WC nije uobičajeno, jesi spomenula što dr da te boli

----------


## MalaMa

> pozdrav imam pitanje
> bila sam na aspiraciji prije 6 dana i 2 dana nakon toga na transferu....neznam zašto još uvijek imam bolove kao da su mi jajnici pod upalom, ne mogu na wc (da prostite) koliko me boli....dali se to već nekom desilo i šta da radim.....nije da sam nova u svem ovom, al ovo mi se još nije desilo 
> hvala svima.....javim kakva je beta za koji dan


mishica, mene su jajnici u 1.ivf boljeli otprilike tjedan dana nakon punkcije, međutim ne tako jako kao tebe. ja sam ih osjećala kad sam sjedala i ustajala. kad bih hodala onda ništa. dr. me pogledao na transferu koji je bio 4 dan nakon oplodnje jer sam mu napomenula da me boli. no sve je bilo ok. dr. me još pitao mogu li ići piškiti jer ako to ne možeš moguće je da je hiperstimulacija u pitanju.

----------


## mishica_zg

hvala cure  :Smile: 
toga sam se nekako pribojavala, al uporno to odbacujem kao mogućnost  :Smile: 
danas sam već sretna jer mogu piškit, al zadnjih par dana je to bilo uz suze....uff.....nije mi prvi put, znam sve kako to ide i tako....al ovo mi je nešt novo i malo sam zabrinuta...čak sam sama sebe uvjerila da se ni plod ne može primit ako je tolika upala
a da zaboravila sam napomenuti...ovo je bio prvi put da sam radila punkciju pod anestezijom pa nekako to pripisujem tome, jer vjerojatno nisu onako nježni kako bi bili da je bez nje.....ništa...mislim da je najpametnije posjetit giniča pa da mi kaže šta i kako dalje  :Cool: 

hvala još jednom  :Kiss:

----------


## amyx

JA bi rekla da je to neka blaža hiperstimulacija, s obzirom da sam ja prošla 3...

----------


## mishica_zg

hvala cure na odgovorima i podršci  :Kiss: 
danas sam kao da se ništa nije desilo, kao da nikada bolova nije bilo  :Very Happy: 
7 dan, lagani grčevi al to je normalno (tako bilo svaki put)
hvala na podršci još jednom  :Kiss:

----------


## MalaMa

> hvala cure na odgovorima i podršci 
> danas sam kao da se ništa nije desilo, kao da nikada bolova nije bilo 
> 7 dan, lagani grčevi al to je normalno (tako bilo svaki put)
> hvala na podršci još jednom


super da su ti bolovi prošli  :Smile:

----------


## anabela1

Cure jedno pitanje, da li je moguće imati simptome nadolazeće menstruacije već od 4 dana nakon transfera. Danas mi je peti dan i juče i danas imam tupe bolove u jajnicima i donjem dijelu stomaka kao da ću svaki tren procuriti.Nije mi ovo prvi postupak i rekla sam sama sebi da se neću obazirati na nikakve simptome ali svejedno me je strah da i ovaj put neće biti ništa.

----------


## kiki30

anabela,meni ovo više liči na uspjeh nego neuspjeh  :Smile:  tako je i meni bilo,vibram za veliku betu

----------


## žužy

potpisujem kiki,isto sam i ja počela osječati par dana nakon transfera a prestajalo je s duplanjem bete.sretno *anabela1* :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

anabela1 meni je danas 3dnt i užasno me otkidaju leđa. pripisala sam to mirovanju, međutim ni u subotu, a ni jučer nisam ležala. normalno sam se kretala stanom, sjedila i odmarala. uz to me danas obljeva neka vrućina. ne znam šta da mislim. koliko god govorim da naću tražit simptome opet ih tražim  :facepalm: 

nadam se da su nam to simptomi koje želimo!  :Yes:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mala ma i Anabela, nadam se da vam je to od trudnoće  :Smile:  meni isto tako zvuči...

----------


## mishica_zg

anabela i mala.....držim fige da to postane zdrava trudnoča  :Smile:

----------


## bebolinko

*anabela*,i ja sam imala te bolove kao da cu procuriti isti cas al nisam :D!a uvijek sam bila u nevjerici kad bi mi trudnice govorile da su imale osjecaj kao da ce svaki tren procuriti a bile su trudne!
tako da...vibramo da je to to :fige:

----------


## bebolinko

sretno svim curama u postupku i neka vam ovo bude najsretniji postupak...od srca vam zelim :Heart:

----------


## anabela1

Joj iskreno se nadam je to to ovaj put jer i prošli postupak sam isto imala bolove ali ti su bolovi počeli već sa samim transferom ali to sam pripisivala bolnoj punkciji i velikom broju folikula. Dok ovaj put niti mi je punkcija bila bolna ni embriotransfer pa sam se nadala bar da ću prvih tjedan dana čekati bezbrižno ali šipak. A ništa nadam se samo da ću ovaj puta dočekati betu bez da procurim prethodno  :Smile:

----------


## Stena

Za sve nas koje nestrpljivo čekamo tetu betu.Pišite o simptomima poslije transfera,i ishodima. :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

anabela od srca se nadam da je to zbog bebača koji se dobro primio u tvojoj bušici  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Mala ma, Anabela, vibram da je ovaj put bingo!!! ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

MalaMa,Anabela,i ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da su to sve simptomi trudnoće i da se preselite na listu trudnica za rujan....treba je popuniti

----------


## MalaMa

MajaPOP, Iberc hvala vam na vibricama. 

Stena tak su ti simptomi varljivi. mislim da puno njih pronađe samo naša psiha. evo mene noćas i jutros žiga u predjelu desnog jajnika, a punkcija je bila samo iz lijevog, jučer me opet u dva navrata oblijevo znoj, leđa su popustila ali povremeno imam osjećaj kao da nosim 10 kila više, neki čudan pritisak, ali to sve može biti i od utrića. neke trudnice nisu u početku imale ni jedan simptom. ne znam što da mislim. 
držim nam  :fige:  svima, svima...

i evo za dobro jutro  :Coffee:

----------


## MajaPOP

Curke, da li da titranje/treperenje materice shvatim kao pozitivan ili negativan znak 9dnt..inace, transfer mi je bio 20. dan ciklusa, a menga kasni vec 4 dana, no nemam nekih drugih bas jakih simptoma...samo da menga ne dodje narednih 9 mjeseci!!! Da li je moguce da je sprijecava Utrogestan? U sva tri prethodna postupka dobijala vjesticu tacno na dan, bez obzira na Utrogestan, betu nikad nisam ni docekala.
Kad bih mogla raditi test, jer beta ide tek 27.9. (17. dpt), zasto tako kasno, ako je sa 8dpt gnijezdjenje vec gotovo?!
Uf...

----------


## sejla

MajaPOP, ja sam isto osjećala treperenje maternice, samo što je kod mene bilo na 4. i 5. dnt. Držim fige da je i kod tebe to bilo gnježđenje!!!!!!!!!!!!Sretno!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

maja, mozbes zbog sebe radit betu ranije, pfc ne voli te rane bete, smatraju da implantacija moze biti i kasnije pa radi sigurnosti

----------


## MajaPOP

> MajaPOP, ja sam isto osjećala treperenje maternice, samo što je kod mene bilo na 4. i 5. dnt. Držim fige da je i kod tebe to bilo gnježđenje!!!!!!!!!!!!Sretno!!!!!!!!


Hvala! Daj Boze!!!  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

> maja, mozbes zbog sebe radit betu ranije, pfc ne voli te rane bete, smatraju da implantacija moze biti i kasnije pa radi sigurnosti


A ovo kasnjenje menge?! Kad onda da radim test, kad je moguce dobiti neku prvi realan uvid u postojanje T uopce?

----------


## anddu

Pa menga može kasniti zbog utrogestana, bez obzira što si je ranije dobivala ko sat.

----------


## Snekica

Napravi test radi sebe, ako je pozitivan pravi ga još jednim-dva, a betu vadi kako je i ordinirao dr.

----------


## žužy

> Curke, da li da titranje/treperenje materice shvatim kao pozitivan ili negativan znak 9dnt..inace, transfer mi je bio 20. dan ciklusa, a menga kasni vec 4 dana, no nemam nekih drugih bas jakih simptoma...samo da menga ne dodje narednih 9 mjeseci!!! Da li je moguce da je sprijecava Utrogestan? U sva tri prethodna postupka dobijala vjesticu tacno na dan, bez obzira na Utrogestan, betu nikad nisam ni docekala.
> Kad bih mogla raditi test, jer beta ide tek 27.9. (17. dpt), zasto tako kasno, ako je sa 8dpt gnijezdjenje vec gotovo?!
> Uf...


maja,implantacija se može desiti do 10dnt,rijetko i do 12.zato valjda neke mpo klinike imaju politiku kasnijeg vađenje bete.ali ono što ti možeš kad god želiš je pišnuti test!pogotovo kad ti već tolko kasni.ajde,držimo fige :Love:

----------


## MajaPOP

> maja,implantacija se može desiti do 10dnt,rijetko i do 12.zato valjda neke mpo klinike imaju politiku kasnijeg vađenje bete.ali ono što ti možeš kad god želiš je pišnuti test!pogotovo kad ti već tolko kasni.ajde,držimo fige


Hvala ti draga  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Test negativan  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

> Test negativan


 :Love:  možda je ipak prerano maja nemoj brinuti.

----------


## MajaPOP

Cim sam osjetila to titranje bilo mi je sumnjivo, jer mi je tako bilo i u posljednjem postupku,a opet sam se tako nadala da je ovaj put uspjeh zagarantovan. Cak sam prije 2 dana imala i sve simptome i bila sigurna da sam trudna (imala sam tri spontane trudnoce prije 2 godine,zavrsile kao biokemijske i prepoznala sam simptome). Ubija ova agonija (mi smo idiopate), kad je sve dobro,a opet ne uspijeva  :Sad: .  Sta i kud dalje?!

----------


## Marlen

Ma vidiš Maja ja kad imam to treperenje iliti titranje u području maternice odmah se prepadnem
jer već znam po sebi da nije uspjelo, a i sva nakon toga nekako "splasnem". 
Ali sve je to različito nama svima, nekima je to pozitivno iskustvo nekima ne.

Ja se nadam ako je tebi već bio taj simptom kao pozitivan da će to biti i sada bez obzira na današnji testić!
Beta jedina pokazuje stvarnost. Nedaj se do bete!!! :fige:

----------


## MajaPOP

Marlen, meni je to titranje bilo u zadnjem (neuspjesnom) postupku, pa zbog toga juce kao da sam predosjecala da nece na dobro. Bojim se da to fakat tijelo odbacuje embrion  :Sad: , a ne znam ima li lijeka za to?!

----------


## mare41

maja, jesi radila dodatne pretrage nakon 3 biokem.. trombofiliju, kariogram?

----------


## MajaPOP

Jesam, sve. Heterozigot na MTHFR,a sve ostalo i ja i MM je OK...

----------


## tvigy

Jutro svima!
Vec dva dana nikoga...gde ste?
Nova sam ali vas citam redovno i sad sam odlucila da vam se prikljucim-ukoliko me prihvatate?
Danas mi je 10 dpt dve blastice(fet).Test radila jutros-negativan..Ovo mi je prvi postupak sa smrzlicima a cetvrti po redu.
Simptoma kamara ali verovatno ni ovaj put nista jer valda bi se nesto trebalo videti s obzirom da su bile blastice...
Zelim vam svima uspeh i veliki plus na testu!

----------


## MajaPOP

Ipak cekamo betu, dr kaze da sam test prerano radila i sve dok ne curim-dobro je!
Daj Boze!!!

----------


## tvigy

Maja,zelim ti visoku betu!!!!
Ja sam vec dobila smedjkast iscedak i samo cekam da se ulije...I ovaj put nista...

----------


## Argente

tvigy, dobrodošla!
Žao mi je što nije upalilo ni ovaj put  :Love: 
Imaš još kojeg smrzlića?

----------


## tvigy

Argente,hvala na dobrodoslici!
Ne,nemam vise nijednog..Kad se dobro ulije,zvacu Resa da vidim kad mogu ponovo..(jos uvek neznam tacno koliko puta imam pravo na uputnicu,3 ili 4...)
Verovatno iduci mesec jer je ovo bio prirodni ciklus(moja ovulacija,bez stoperice..samo prometrijum)

----------


## MajaPOP

Tvigy, zao mi je zbog tebe  :Sad: , ali vjerujem sa ce ti sljedeci postupak biti dobitni. Ja sam danas 13dpt, jos malo do bete  :Smile:  Hvala na podrsci i drzi mi fige!

----------


## tvigy

Majo,sretno i da bude pozitivna beta(visoka!!)
Ja mislim da vec mozes raditi test-ako ti implantacija bila 8dpt sad bi vec i test mogao pokazati(mislim,ujutro da ga uradis)!
U svakom slucaju-drzim fige!
Kod mene ide pravo...
Sutra cu zvati dr da javim minus.
Nezna sta bi mogao biti razlog da se nijednom ne primi..to me pojede...

----------


## mishica_zg

sutra beta....osjećam se kao da idem prvi put...jao meni  :Smile: 
al svakako javim dali se krv opet urotila protiv mene  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> sutra beta....osjećam se kao da idem prvi put...jao meni 
> al svakako javim dali se krv opet urotila protiv mene


mishica sretno sutra!!

----------


## MajaPOP

[QUOTE=tvigy;2229446]Majo,sretno i da bude pozitivna beta(visoka!!)
Ja mislim da vec mozes raditi test-ako ti implantacija bila 8dpt sad bi vec i test mogao pokazati(mislim,ujutro da ga uradis)!
U svakom slucaju-drzim!

Hvala tvigy, vjerujem da je tvoj iduci fakat dobitni ~~~~~~

a ja-ma ne radim vise test do bete, ne, neeeeee  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

> sutra beta....osjećam se kao da idem prvi put...jao meni 
> al svakako javim dali se krv opet urotila protiv mene


Mishica, sretnoooooooooo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## medena8

Sretno, cure, sutra s betama! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## anabela1

> sutra beta....osjećam se kao da idem prvi put...jao meni 
> al svakako javim dali se krv opet urotila protiv mene


 Sretno sutra !!!

----------


## tvigy

Cure,sretni i drzim fige za visoke bete!!!!

----------


## lberc

sretno cure,javite nam lijepe bete

----------


## Bubimitka81

Pratim s mobitela pa mi tesko pohvatati tko kada vadi betu.. Sretno svima, javite lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

mishica čekamo te ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tvigy

Niko nista ne javlja... :Confused:  :Confused: gde ste zene?

----------


## Marlen

Nadam se da slave sa svojim mužekima  :Love: 
Čekamo  :štrika:  da se veselimo s vama 
Svima puno sretnih vibrica, to će biti taj dan!

----------


## anabela1

mishice, ne javljaš se, nadam se da slaviš  :Smile:

----------


## mirelaj

Bok cure, u subotu sam išla na transfer , od tada me bole grudi i imam grčeve u trbuhu, U subotu navečer i u nedjelju sam malčice krvarila, da li je to normalno ???

----------


## MalaMa

pa gdje nam je mishica?

----------


## Mali Mimi

MalaMa šta ti si 7 dnt već vadila betu?

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa šta ti si 7 dnt već vadila betu?


eh Mali Mimi, to ti je tak kad je netko nestrpljiv  :Embarassed:  bila sam uvjerena da nije ništa pa sam se htjela vratit radit i da si skratim muke, a kad ono beta nije 0  :Shock:  službeno ju vadim sutra.

----------


## MalaMa

> Bok cure, u subotu sam išla na transfer , od tada me bole grudi i imam grčeve u trbuhu, U subotu navečer i u nedjelju sam malčice krvarila, da li je to normalno ???


mirelaj, grudi i grčevi mogu bit od stimulacije, ne znam u kakvom si postupku. i ja sam na dan transfera popodne malo krvarila. našla sam na netu da to može biti samo iz cervikalnog dijela zbog postupka i da je nemoguće da se nešto događa iz maternice jer je cerviks jako stisnut. prošlo je do drugog dana. vjerujem da je i kod tebe to.

----------


## mishica_zg

cure hvala svima na podršci i vibricama, al plizz strpite se do sutra  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

> cure hvala svima na podršci i vibricama, al plizz strpite se do sutra


Ajme koji "_slow-motion_" osmjeh nakon ove izjave; ajmo tu ß na sunce  :Grin:

----------


## lberc

> cure hvala svima na podršci i vibricama, al plizz strpite se do sutra


evo sad je sutra,betu na sunce kak je rekla bigblue

----------


## MajaPOP

Sta Mishica nije trebala jucer betu vadit? Kako god-Mishice, sretno!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MalaMa

> cure hvala svima na podršci i vibricama, al plizz strpite se do sutra


uh, ja sam skužila da je to trebalo već bit. sretno onda danas! ~~~~~ za tvoju betu

----------


## Moe

Evo i mene kod vas. Bila sam na transferu 1 lijepe blastociste. 
Želim Vam svima pozitivnu betu!

----------


## MalaMa

Evo da i ovdje javim. Moja beta danas 227. Samo me nekako probada ko da ću dobit. Inače bi danas i bio taj dan da nisam trudna. Je to može bit od toga što sam se nahodala danas?

----------


## mishica_zg

eto me cure  :Smile: 
prekjučer mi je bila mala mala beta od 45 pa se nisam uopče usudila išta reči, al opet danas imamo nešto pa eto da s vama podijelim 13dpt 94  :Smile: 

bojim se veseliti...idemo dan po dan pa kako bude  :Smile: 
hvala vam drage moje na vibrama i figama i svemu  :Kiss:

----------


## tvigy

Mishice,MalaMa-cestitam!!!!!Da se pravilno dupla i da bude sve o.k!!!
Moe-da izdrzis do bete!!!
Mirelaj-mene su samo grudi bolele(od stoperice),grcevi i krvarenje nista i nikad nisam docekala betu...zato su mozda ti tvoji grcevi i dobri,nesto se desava!Sretno!

----------


## anabela1

> eto me cure 
> prekjučer mi je bila mala mala beta od 45 pa se nisam uopče usudila išta reči, al opet danas imamo nešto pa eto da s vama podijelim 13dpt 94 
> 
> bojim se veseliti...idemo dan po dan pa kako bude 
> hvala vam drage moje na vibrama i figama i svemu


Čestitam i nek se dalje pravilno dupla i raste, ma vidjet ćeš ti da ćeš biti uskoro trbušasta  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Čestitam na betama cure!  :Smile:  Sretno dalje!!!

----------


## Moe

MalaMa i mishica_zg čestitam! 
čeznem za danom kad će se meni to dogoditi!  :Trep trep:

----------


## Inesz

Moe, lijep je taj osjećaj pozitivne bete... Zbilja ti želim da to čim prije iskusiš.  :Smile: 
Gdje si bila u postupku? Je li to prvi postupak?

----------


## Moe

Hvala ti  :Smile: 
Ovo je treći postupak.
U Betaplusu sam.

----------


## mare41

Moe, imamo malo forumskih informacija iz tvoje klinike, ajd se malo na temi Privatne klinike pohvali sa dr :Smile: , vjerujem da su samo pohvale, držimo fige za uspjeh!

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa i mishica_zg čestitam! 
> čeznem za danom kad će se meni to dogoditi!


Hvala ti!
Moe ja ti od srca želim da ti se to dogodi čim prije! Samo vjeruj i neboj se!

----------


## tvigy

MalaMa,kakve si simptome imala pa si posumnjala na trudnocu i isla vaditi betu tako rano?
Ja sam ovaj put bila puna simptoma kao sipak vitamina pa corak....kad mi je 10dpt test bio negativan,znala sam da se nemam cemu nadati...

----------


## MajaPOP

Curke, evo da i ovdje prijavim-moja beta 83,4  :Smile:  
Nadam se najboljem, ali sam realna i cini mi se da je niza nego bi trebalo?!
Molim pomoc/misljenje...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Maja pop, sigurno je trudnoća u pitanju, koliko znam sve iznad 50 se vodi kao trudnoća. Bitnije je da ti se pravilno dupla..
Vjerujem da će ti se Inesz javiti, njezina je isto bila mala, a pogledaj sad njezin avatar  :Smile: 
Držimo fige da ti se pravilno podupla  :Smile:

----------


## BigBlue

Koliko sam shvatila, 10 dnt je test bio neg. (ne znam koji je bio test, ali ovi kvalitetniji reagiraju na manje od 25). Ako ß je bila ispod 20 onda, ispada da se poduplala u ova 4 dana. Ovo je samo teoretiziranje, jedino ispravno je kontaktirati doktora i ponoviti u subotu!

----------


## MajaPOP

> Maja pop, sigurno je trudnoća u pitanju, koliko znam sve iznad 50 se vodi kao trudnoća. Bitnije je da ti se pravilno dupla..
> Vjerujem da će ti se Inesz javiti, njezina je isto bila mala, a pogledaj sad njezin avatar 
> Držimo fige da ti se pravilno podupla


Inesz je moj uzor  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

> Koliko sam shvatila, 10 dnt je test bio neg. (ne znam koji je bio test, ali ovi kvalitetniji reagiraju na manje od 25). Ako ß je bila ispod 20 onda, ispada da se poduplala u ova 4 dana. Ovo je samo teoretiziranje, jedino ispravno je kontaktirati doktora i ponoviti u subotu!


Da, 10dpt, nekad popodne nakon hektolitara vode jer sam uzasno zedna stalno, test negativan (onaj osjetljiv na >25 je bio). Dr R kaze danas da nije impozantna, ali da cestita i da je super sto je pozitivna i da je bitno da li se dupla, a ne kolika je, a dr u PFC da je pozitivna, drze palceve, ali da je svakako ponovim u ponedeljak.
Samo da ovi dobri bolovi 'kao da cu dobiti svaki cas' ne odu bukvalno u tom smjeru  :fige:

----------


## Moe

> Curke, evo da i ovdje prijavim-moja beta 83,4


Čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

MajaPOP,
cure su ti sve rekle.  :Smile:  Neka bude sve u redu!
Vadi betu sve dok raste, kad prijeđe 1000 onda idi na uz. Sretno!

----------


## Moe

Gdje radite betu? U laboratorijima domova zdravlja s uputnicom? Ili privatno - gdje?
Gdje se najkraće čeka nalaz?
Koje su cijene?
Ako postoji tema - uputite me  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> MalaMa,kakve si simptome imala pa si posumnjala na trudnocu i isla vaditi betu tako rano?
> Ja sam ovaj put bila puna simptoma kao sipak vitamina pa corak....kad mi je 10dpt test bio negativan,znala sam da se nemam cemu nadati...


Draga moja, nikakvih posebno, možda frkanje u trbuhu, ali tko zna što je to bilo. Upravo u tome i je stvar. Nisam si htjela trošit živce i kako sam bila na bolovanju htjela sam se u ponedjeljak vratit radit. Stoga sam u petak napravila betu da mi dokaže da je 0 i da riješim to više. A kad ono 17  :Shock: 
Simptomi- bolne grudi su počeli tek vikend nakon toga. Isto tako grčevi kao u mengi. Eto.

----------


## tvigy

Majo-cestitke od srca i da se beta pravilno dupla!!!!
MalaMa-to znaci:simptomi-nema simptoma!!One koje se najmanje osecaju trudne- su trudne a mi koje imamo kamaru simptoma-nista...
Meni su najbolji pokazatelji grudi ali eto ni to ne mora da znaci,tebe nisu bolele.
Kad bi se moglo-ne obracati paznju na simptome!

----------


## duga30

Pozdrav svima! Sto se simptoma tice htjela bi naglasiti da je svaka zena drugacija, a u silnoj zelji da budemo trudne i umislimo simptome. Ja sam u 1.trudnoci (ivf) i sad u 2.spontanoj imala iste simptome; bolne grudi s tamnijim "krugovima", napuhanost i topao trbuh i posto nisam mislila da mogu biti spont.trudna 2tj sam na poslu nosila ulozak jer sam stalno imala osjecaj da cu procuriti. A na kraju je ispalo da sam trudna. I sad sam 25tt. Zelim vam svima lijepe i bezbrizne trudnoce!

----------


## amyx

> Gdje radite betu? U laboratorijima domova zdravlja s uputnicom? Ili privatno - gdje?
> Gdje se najkraće čeka nalaz?
> Koje su cijene?
> Ako postoji tema - uputite me


U privatnim labosima ti je beta gotova za 2-3 sata a cijene su ti od 120 -160 kuna

----------


## Moe

> U privatnim labosima ti je beta gotova za 2-3 sata a cijene su ti od 120 -160 kuna


 :kokice:  onda ću za tjedan dana u ovo doba imati nalaz  :Smile: 
hvala

----------


## MalaMa

tvigy, imala sam bolne grudi, ali taman je to počelo nekako kako sam vadila betu. što je i logično- počele su me bolit kad su hormoni počeli radit. al teško je odrediti što je, može bit pms (ja sam mislila da je to), a može biti i od utrića da nateknu.

----------


## mishica_zg

Maja čestitam   :Smile: 
bit će to vrlo vrlo plačljivo ljeto ak nam svima opstane do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## tvigy

Simptomi...da ih bar nisam ni jedan imala,manje bi se razocarala...

----------


## mirelaj

da li je prerano vaditi krv 9dnt, (embriji su bili stari dva dana kad su mi ih vratili u trbu ),i da li znate koja bi bila vrijednost bete?

----------


## amyx

*mirelaj* pričekaj barem 12 dnt...prerano je za dvodnevne embrije. Beta ako je pozitivna bi te samo razočarala...

----------


## MalaMa

> da li je prerano vaditi krv 9dnt, (embriji su bili stari dva dana kad su mi ih vratili u trbu ),i da li znate koja bi bila vrijednost bete?


mirelaj i ja mislim da je rano za neku sigurnost. međutim ja sam svoju vadila 7dnt dvodnevnog embrija i bila je 17. ta se beta mogla okrenuti u biokemijsku. tako rano ništa nije sigurno.

----------


## amyx

*MalaMa* zato i kažem da je rano...u tvom slučaju dobro je krenulo, ali mogla je bit i biokemijska, a ti se već veseliš...bolje pričekat koji dan, da barem prijeđe 100

----------


## MalaMa

jutro! evo i ovdje prva jutarnja  :Coffee: 
amyx, sve je točno. priznajem. moglo je bit i da je radoznalost ubila mačku. al ja sam razmišljala kako bih bila presretna da vidim i biokemijsku ili 0 pa da skratim muke. ah, sto ljudi, sto čudi  :Grin:

----------


## tvigy

Ja sam sinoc sanjala da sam rodila i da dojim bebu...Neznam da li je bio decko ili devojcica...kako lep san!

----------


## Snekica

> Ja sam sinoc sanjala da sam rodila i da dojim bebu...Neznam da li je bio decko ili devojcica...kako lep san!


 :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

tvigy,
divan san. ja sam to sanjala puno puta u proteklih 10-ak godina. i često sam u snu vidjela da dojim muško dijete.  :Smile: 

sretno cure!!!

----------


## mirelaj

danas sam vadila krv, 10 dpt i rezultat bete je 104,5 U/L. DA li je ta jedinica U/L isto što i mIU/mL. Moji nalazi imaju jedinicu U/L a sve referentne vrijednosti na internetu imaju mIU/mL. Sad sam totalno zbunjena, ne znam da li da plačem ili da se veselim.

----------


## tvigy

mirelaj,cestitam!!!!
veseli se jer to je pozitivna beta!!!!te merne jedinice su iste..bitno je da je nad 5 ili nad 50 ako je u pitanju u/l.

----------


## MajaPOP

Mirela, vjerovatno je greska, jer bi u tom slucaju tvoja beta bila znatno veca kad bi se iskazivala naknadno u mIU/L. Mislim da imas razloga da se veselis, ali svakako pozovi lab u kojem si vadila betu  :Smile: 
Sretno!!!

----------


## MajaPOP

> jutro! evo i ovdje prva jutarnja 
> amyx, sve je točno. priznajem. moglo je bit i da je radoznalost ubila mačku. al ja sam razmišljala kako bih bila presretna da vidim i biokemijsku ili 0 pa da skratim muke. ah, sto ljudi, sto čudi


MalaMa, super si! Ja sam skolski cekala 17dpt pa se na kraju razocarala, da sam je vadila ranije i agonija bi se ranije zavrsila, no tako mi doslo i sta je tu je,tako je moralo. Iducu vadim 7dt kao ti pa kud puklo  :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

Mirelaj, mislim da je to divna beta jer se m i m u mjernoj jedinici mogu pokratit pa dodje na isto  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

> danas sam vadila krv, 10 dpt i rezultat bete je 104,5 U/L. DA li je ta jedinica U/L isto što i mIU/mL. Moji nalazi imaju jedinicu U/L a sve referentne vrijednosti na internetu imaju mIU/mL. Sad sam totalno zbunjena, ne znam da li da plačem ili da se veselim.


ovo je apsolutno pozitivna beta i baš onakva kakva treba bit, SRETNO i vjerujem da će ići opet na vađenje bete za dva dana da vidiš jel se dupla, za to ti želim ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude baš školski, koji dan poslije punkcije? ili koliko dana nakon punkcije si imala transfer?




> Schwangerschaftswerte nach G.D. Braunstein, 1991.
> *IU/l = IE/l = U/L= mIU/ml = mIE/ml = mU/m*l

----------


## željkica

evo ja sam u iščekivanju jučer obavila transfer i sad sam u stanju mirovanja,kakva su vaša iskustva sa mirovanjem da li treba non stop ležat¨?

----------


## MalaMa

> evo ja sam u iščekivanju jučer obavila transfer i sad sam u stanju mirovanja,kakva su vaša iskustva sa mirovanjem da li treba non stop ležat¨?


željkica, ja sam u prvom ivf mirovala više (dva-tri dana) jer sam bila pod stimulacijom i boljeli su me jajnici i na kraju šipak.
ovaj put sam mirovala samo dan transfera, a sljedeće dane lagan život, bez teškog dizanja i velikih naprezanja. i eto bingo- beta 227, a danas vidjeh i gestacijsku vrećicu.
sad možeš već laganini skuhati ručak i odmarati po malo, ali ne ležati cijelo vrijeme jer je i cirkulacija važna.
sretno ti!

mirelaj da  :Very Happy:  za tvoju betu. čestitam!!

----------


## Vrci

Mislim da to ovisi i o preporuci doktora.
Meni je prosli puta rekao mirovanje jedan dan 

Sad mi je rekao da mirujem 4 dana (do eventualne implantacije),a onda se mogu vratiti normalnom zivotu,naravno bez napora

----------


## željkica

thanks i čestitam!!!!!!!!!

----------


## željkica

a neznam ni sama prvi put sam dva tjedna mirovala jer mi se razvilo 16 jajnih stanica pa ništa,vidit ćemo šta će sad bit!


> željkica, ja sam u prvom ivf mirovala više (dva-tri dana) jer sam bila pod stimulacijom i boljeli su me jajnici i na kraju šipak.
> ovaj put sam mirovala samo dan transfera, a sljedeće dane lagan život, bez teškog dizanja i velikih naprezanja. i eto bingo- beta 227, a danas vidjeh i gestacijsku vrećicu.
> sad možeš već laganini skuhati ručak i odmarati po malo, ali ne ležati cijelo vrijeme jer je i cirkulacija važna.
> sretno ti!
> 
> mirelaj da  za tvoju betu. čestitam!!

----------


## Vrci

Sto smijem popiti protiv glavobolje? Danas mi je 3dnt,glava mi puca,iako sam pola dana prespavala.

Mozda je glupo pitanje,al svega se sad bojim...

----------


## ljube

paracetamol 500 mg (lupocet,lekadol i sl.)

----------


## anddu

Lupocet ili lekadol

----------


## Vrci

Hvala, i inace pijem lupocet

----------


## Vrci

Ok,jesu na kraju "menstrualni" grčevi i probadanja oko jajnika dobar znak ili ne?
Već mi to ide na živce... da ne pričam da i danas imam glavobolju  :Sad: 

I nekako je mirna ova tema...

----------


## mostarka86

čitajući po forumu, mislim da su dobar znak...iako sam shvatila da ne treba puno gledati simptome i ništa nije mjerilo, ali ja nisam imala te grčeve ( vidiš potpis) tako da mislim da bi to mogla biti i implantacija...koji ti je dt?

----------


## Vrci

Danas mi je 5 dnt, trodnevni embrij.
Ali stalno imam te grceve,ajd zadnja 2 dana vise.

Cim se dignem iz kreveta krecu bolovi,grcenja,stipanja

Uf ako je sve uzalud... al dobro,nek biologija radi svoje

----------


## mostarka86

mislim da je rano za implantaciju, ali u svakom slučaju, mislim da je bolje da se nešto osjeća da se događa...ja samo polazim od sebe, jer ja nisam imala nikakve posebne grčeve i simptome i stvarno ne bi ništa...

sretno draga moja  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

A po onome "sto se dogada nakon transfera" to je sad kao taman... jer nakon 6.dana od oplodnje blastica se leze iz omota i polako ide prema implantaciji

Al idem dan po dan

----------


## željkica

Draga Vrci ja sam na istim mukama kao i ti, isto ima probadanje i dođe mi da poludim,u utorak sam imala transfer!


> Ok,jesu na kraju "menstrualni" grčevi i probadanja oko jajnika dobar znak ili ne?
> Već mi to ide na živce... da ne pričam da i danas imam glavobolju 
> 
> I nekako je mirna ova tema...

----------


## Moe

ja sam "probadanja" imala u prva dva pokušaja, zanimljivo je da sad nisam;
U svakom postupku sam imala plinove i bolne grudi (to je pretpostavljam od Utrogestana?)
A sad sam (za razliku od prva dva puta) imala tj imam još uvijek 10ak puta dnevno neko podrigivanje/štucanje. Čak i na prazan želudac. 
A vezano za probadanja - pričala sam s frendicom koja je isto već duže u MPO-u vezano za simptome, pa me osvjestila s rečenicom "zar stvarno misliš da možeš osjetiti embrij veličine zrnca malo veće prašine kako se "implantira" u mekano tkivo?"
Od tog trenutka sam prestala razmišljati o simptomima  :Smile:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozdrav cure
Meni danas 2dnt jednog 8 stanicnog embrijica. Nista me ne boli, jucer malo ledja. Al trudim se ne gledat simptome, jer sam prvi put imala sve, a drugi ni jedan. I da imala sam grceve 6 dan, al to nije nista znacilo.
Samo ne znam, koliko mi je bitno mirovat. Ja bi danas otisla popit kavu

----------


## Inesz

PapigaCapo, idi vani, prošetaj,popij kavicu u društvu, uživaj... pusti ležanje. :Smile:  (jedino ako si imala jako puno folikula na aspiraciji i/ili ti prijeti hiperstimulacija)

----------


## PapigaCapo

> PapigaCapo, idi vani, prošetaj,popij kavicu u društvu, uživaj... pusti ležanje. (jedino ako si imala jako puno folikula na aspiraciji i/ili ti prijeti hiperstimulacija)


Stimulacija i je samo femara, zbog malog broja stanica. Ovaj put samo jedna. Tako da, za mene je hiperstimulacija nemoguca  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

briši onda vani kavu  :Smile:

----------


## PapigaCapo

> briši onda vani kavu


Odem se otisirat i trcim:D.ajme, ipak necu trcat, poako cu

----------


## BigBlue

*Papiga.Capo* uživaj u coffee i prekrasnom danu!

*mirelaj*, ti sutra ideš na VV ponoviti ß? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za krasno duplanje! Javi!

----------


## tikki

PapigaCapo, samo laganini (nemoj pomicati namještaj i ličiti kuću) ali šetnja, kavica i opuštanje su super  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

> ja sam "probadanja" imala u prva dva pokušaja, zanimljivo je da sad nisam;
> U svakom postupku sam imala plinove i bolne grudi (to je pretpostavljam od Utrogestana?)
> A sad sam (za razliku od prva dva puta) imala tj imam još uvijek 10ak puta dnevno neko podrigivanje/štucanje. Čak i na prazan želudac. 
> A vezano za probadanja - pričala sam s frendicom koja je isto već duže u MPO-u vezano za simptome, pa me osvjestila s rečenicom "zar stvarno misliš da možeš osjetiti embrij veličine zrnca malo veće prašine kako se "implantira" u mekano tkivo?"
> Od tog trenutka sam prestala razmišljati o simptomima


slučajno sam naišla na ovaj post, ne mogu da ne komentiram da se u potpunosti slažem sa tvojom frendicom,super je to opisala, jer konstantno čitam o tom probadanju danima uoči implantacije, ja ih do sada nisam nikad osjetila, ali nisam niti ostala trudna.

----------


## PapigaCapo

> PapigaCapo, samo laganini (nemoj pomicati namještaj i ličiti kuću) ali šetnja, kavica i opuštanje su super


Sa zadovoljstvom  :Smile: . Kad ti je bio transfer?

----------


## tikki

papigaCapo, pred menom je još dosta do bete... Danas je tek 1dnt (znači jučer je bio transfer)

----------


## PapigaCapo

> papigaCapo, pred menom je još dosta do bete... Danas je tek 1dnt (znači jučer je bio transfer)


A i meni, tek mi je 2dnt. Pratimo se :D

----------


## Moe

> slučajno sam naišla na ovaj post, ne mogu da ne komentiram da se u potpunosti slažem sa tvojom frendicom,super je to opisala, jer konstantno čitam o tom probadanju danima uoči implantacije, ja ih do sada nisam nikad osjetila, ali nisam niti ostala trudna.


Žao mi je ti nije uspjelo dosad, nemoj gubiti nadu. Kad planiraš sljedeći postupak?
Meni je ta rečenica bila baš kao da mi je netko zveknuo šamar, al onako u pozitivnom smislu - prestani se opterećivati sa znakovima i simptomima, jer nijedan od njih ne mora značiti ništa. Jedino što je sigurno je beta.

----------


## butterfly101

> Žao mi je ti nije uspjelo dosad, nemoj gubiti nadu. Kad planiraš sljedeći postupak?
> Meni je ta rečenica bila baš kao da mi je netko zveknuo šamar, al onako u pozitivnom smislu - prestani se opterećivati sa znakovima i simptomima, jer nijedan od njih ne mora značiti ništa. Jedino što je sigurno je beta.


vjerojatno će mi preporučiti prirodni p. jer već na samom transferu me pitao ako sam kad uzimala klomifen i da imam pravo zakonski na još 3 ivf-a i 2 prirodna. sutra zovem da me naruče za 11.mj na konzultacije! 
sretno i čuvaj si malu mrvu!!!

----------


## Inesz

butterfly. žao mi je da nije uspjelo ovaj put.  :Sad: 
od srca želim da sljedeći tvoj postupak, taj prirodnjak bude dobitni.

a gledam u tvoj post, i baš mi nakako gorak okus ostavlja kad čitam kako doktor napominje pacijentici na koliko još postupaka ima pravo. baš su lijepo naučili zakon. misllim si, znaju na koliko postupaka imamo pravo ali ne znaju za druge odredbe zakona koje ne primjenjuju i tako oštećuju neplodne parove.

----------


## mirelaj

16 dpt beta mi iznosi 2071  :Very Happy:  . u srijedu opet idem vaditi krv

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozdrav cure
Meni dana 3dnt i takava me depresija uvatila. Sad sam procmizdrila bez ikakvog razloga. Ne znam sta cu od sebe. Ko ce izdrzat jos 11 dana. Poludit cu. Jedva cekam sutra ic adit.

----------


## tikki

*Mirelaj* krasno! Čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*PapigaCapo*, znam da sporo prolazi vrijeme, ali proci ce. Nemoj se bedirati tako rano, prerano je za bilo kakve simptome, samo mazi trbušćić i pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*Inesz* hvala drag, ali ja nekako ne vjerujem u prirodnjake... al ko zna, možda me iznenadi

*mirelaj* predivna beta, čestitam

*PapigaCapo* pokušaj se ne zamarati time koji ti je dan nakon t. Ponašaj se normalno i radi stvari koje te vesele pa makar po cijele dane ispijala kave sa frendicama. Znam da je najteži dio postupka,barem meni, to čekanje, ali nađi način da si to olakšaš... držim fige  :fige:  da za 10-tak dana bude velika beta

----------


## mirelaj

PapigaCago, ja sam bila isto depresivna prvih tjedan dana nakon transfera, imala sam užasne grčeve u trbuhu...valjda su nas hormoni uhvatili pod svoje, tek deseti dan nakon transfera sve je popustilo,

----------


## Konfuzija

> vjerojatno će mi preporučiti prirodni p. jer već na samom transferu me pitao ako sam kad uzimala klomifen i da imam pravo zakonski na još 3 ivf-a i 2 prirodna. sutra zovem da me naruče za 11.mj na konzultacije! 
> sretno i čuvaj si malu mrvu!!!


Zanimljivo. Ja sam mislila da se postupci resetiraju nastupanjem novoga zakona. :Undecided:

----------


## tvigy

Cure sretno!!!
Ja cekam novembar pa ponovo...
A sto se tice simptoma,stvarno se ni na sta ne mozes osloniti sem na betu!
Ja sam ovaj put bila puna simptoma kao sipak vitamina pa dobila 10-ti dan..
Najbolje bi bilo kad bi se dani do bete mogli prespavati!

----------


## Vrci

Ja ću poluditi... prošli ivf i do sada - zatvor
Od jučer me muči proljev  :gaah:  Trbuh se drži velik i tvrd (danas 7dnt)

----------


## butterfly101

> Zanimljivo. Ja sam mislila da se postupci resetiraju nastupanjem novoga zakona.


 po novom zakonu imamo pravo na ukupno 6 postupaka, to znači na 4 stimulirana ivf-a i 2 prirodna. Sve šta je do sada bilo obavljeno se ne računa. 
Ja sam ispucala 1 ivf. imam ih još 3 i 2 prirodna. Nadam se da mi neće baš trebat svi ovi postupci koji su mi ostali.

----------


## mirelaj

16 dnt je beta je iznosla 2071, a danas tj 18dnt iznosi 5047  :Very Happy:   :Sing:  sad čekam ultrazvuk 18.10

----------


## Bubimitka81

Čestitam Mirelaj, beta ti je na zavidnoj razini  :Very Happy:

----------


## PapigaCapo

Pozdrav cure

Evo meni 5dnt i danas sam napuhana ka bacvica. Uh. Cilo vrime cekam simptome, i nema nista od napuhanosti, nista ni ovaj put, i evo danas, ne mogu disat od napuhanosti. Drzite fige da to znaci nesto dobro.

----------


## tikki

PapigaCapo Drzimo fige, naravno ~~~~~~~~~ koji je ono tebi dan bio transfer, 3d ili 5d?

----------


## butterfly101

> Pozdrav cure
> 
> Evo meni 5dnt i danas sam napuhana ka bacvica. Uh. Cilo vrime cekam simptome, i nema nista od napuhanosti, nista ni ovaj put, i evo danas, ne mogu disat od napuhanosti. Drzite fige da to znaci nesto dobro.


draga moja, neznam zašto se zamaraš sa simptomima, samo ti je još teže... hormonska th radi svoje, svako ima nekakvu reakciju na nju...bilo je cura koje su imala ta "probadanja" pa opet ništa, pre rano je...

imaš gore super post od *Moe*, pročitaj kako je ona to lijepo opisala!

----------


## PapigaCapo

Butterfly, ma sve ja to znam, i svaki postupsk kszem sevi da necu nista proucaat, al sta cu to je jace od mene.
Tikki, transfer je bija treci dan

----------


## PapigaCapo

Zanemarite greske, jos se nisam naucila na ipad pisat :sramimse:

----------


## Marnel

Pozdrav svima.... evo i mene kod vas... tražila sam temu transfer i našla se kod vas... naime transfer sam imala 06.10. i dr. je rekao da idem vaditi betu 18.10. nikako da dođe taj 18-ti ...  :Smile:  ali ne žurim se ja... poslije transfera sam odležala 2 dana jer me sve boljelo... treći sam se polako počela kretati , a sad sam već i počela raditi .... ( uredski posao ) ništa naporno... no međutim svako malo osjetim da me probode jajnik.. te jedan te drugi i grudi su mi jako osjetljive... no bar ste me utješile... valjda je to sve normalno... svakako sretno svima pozzz

----------


## Moe

> Pozdrav svima.... evo i mene kod vas... tražila sam temu transfer i našla se kod vas... naime transfer sam imala 06.10. i dr. je rekao da idem vaditi betu 18.10. nikako da dođe taj 18-ti ...  ali ne žurim se ja... poslije transfera sam odležala 2 dana jer me sve boljelo... treći sam se polako počela kretati , a sad sam već i počela raditi .... ( uredski posao ) ništa naporno... no međutim svako malo osjetim da me probode jajnik.. te jedan te drugi i grudi su mi jako osjetljive... no bar ste me utješile... valjda je to sve normalno... svakako sretno svima pozzz


Da ti je nekako prespavati do 18.10.?  :Smile:  Znam koliko je teško to dugotrajno čekanje, vrijeme nikad ne prolazi sporije nego u tom čekanju bete.
Svakako ti želim sreću i da ti 18.10. bude jedan od najsretnijih dana u životu!

----------


## Marnel

[QUOTE=Moe;2244346]Da ti je nekako prespavati do 18.10.?  :Smile:  Znam koliko je teško to dugotrajno čekanje, vrijeme nikad ne prolazi sporije nego u tom čekanju bete.
Svakako ti želim sreću i da ti 18.10. bude jedan od najsretnijih dana u životu![/QUOTE

Hvala puno....  :fige:

----------


## PapigaCapo

> Da ti je nekako prespavati do 18.10.?  Znam koliko je teško to dugotrajno čekanje, vrijeme nikad ne prolazi sporije nego u tom čekanju bete.
> Svakako ti želim sreću i da ti 18.10. bude jedan od najsretnijih dana u životu!


E da je prispavati ta dva tjedna od transfera do bete. Uh

----------


## Vrci

Ja čekam do 15 dnt. To je mučenje. A još je gore što se ni s testovima ne mogu igrati radi boostera

Iako, zadnji puta već 4.dan nisam imala boostera u organizmu (vadila sam betu tako rano)

----------


## Vrci

I da, baš mi je čudno da i dalje imam blage grčeve. No ne toliko po danu,koliko po noći. Zapravo jedino se mogu normalno naspavati ako spavam na lijevom boku.

----------


## butterfly101

čekalice bete, ima vas ima, držim vam fige da progurate nekako do tada, znam da čekanje ubija.... ali isplatit će se.... :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## PapigaCapo

> Ja čekam do 15 dnt. To je mučenje. A još je gore što se ni s testovima ne mogu igrati radi boostera
> 
> Iako, zadnji puta već 4.dan nisam imala boostera u organizmu (vadila sam betu tako rano)


I ja cekam do 15dnt, ne zbog boostera, nego jer sam luda :Grin:

----------


## Vrci

Napuhnutost mi se podigla na gornji dio trbuha, kod struka i iznad pupka. Boli me kad duboko dišem. Ne znam da li da sutra zovem doktora da vidim što on kaže.

Inače prošli postupak su mi bradavice bile crvene i povećane,ovaj puta ništa. Baš sam mislila da će mi reakcija tijela biti ista,ili barem slična

----------


## Inesz

Vrci,
zovi doktora, ne plašim te ali znaš da može biti hiperstimulacija.  :Sad: 
Ajde, ajde... zovi dr.

----------


## Vrci

Evo danas (barem jutros) je malo bolje... vidjet ću kako bude išlo tijekom dana.

Inače danas mi 10 dnt...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Vrci ja se nadam da je to to  :Smile: 
Držimo fige  :fige:

----------


## željkica

Vrci,jesi zvala doktora?


> Napuhnutost mi se podigla na gornji dio trbuha, kod struka i iznad pupka. Boli me kad duboko dišem. Ne znam da li da sutra zovem doktora da vidim što on kaže.
> 
> Inače prošli postupak su mi bradavice bile crvene i povećane,ovaj puta ništa. Baš sam mislila da će mi reakcija tijela biti ista,ili barem slična

----------


## pipi73

Da se ja prijavim i ovde...kod mene je transfer bio juce...vracene su dvije blastociste...

Juce kada sam dosla sa transfera sam se odmah komirala u krevet ali bila sam zaista umorna..
Ali danas ne mogu da lezim...bila sam bas u dugoj setnji...jeste laganoj ali sam se kretala
I meni je stomak ali i cjelo telo oteceno..valjda zbog utrica...mada nemam nikakve bolove...
Videcemo..sto je bilo do mene ja sam uradila sada je sve u Bozijim rukama
Veliki pozz svima

----------


## Moe

> Da se ja prijavim i ovde...kod mene je transfer bio juce...vracene su dvije blastociste...


Sretno, i neka te razvesele za 15ak dana lijepom betom!

----------


## Vrci

Nisam zvala, mirovala sam tako da danas nije tako strašno.
Ne znam jeste li vi cure kad ste imale negativan test bile do kraja napuhnute?

Ja sam se prošli ciklus ispuhala 7dnt (blastice), ovaj sam još uvijek balon... ako to što znači. Ali znam da ne mora

----------


## snow.ml

Vrci i meni je bilo tako nakon transfera...napuhanost i teško disanje...ako ne možeš do kraja udahnuti zovi doktora, možda je hiper...ako možeš samo do pola onda miruj...ja sam završila u bolnici 8.d.n.t
imala sam osjećaj da se voda bućka u cijeloj trbušnoj šupljini...a kažu da je to od trudnoće...zato sretno!!!

ostalim čekalicama želim pozitivne bete... :Grin:  :Klap:

----------


## tikki

Vrci ja nisam pobornik toga da za bilo koje simptome (osim lijepe bete) govorim:ma to je to! Moje iskustvo je slijedeće... Ova napuhnutost može biti od hiper, a može biti i reakcija na T. Ja sam u postupku ukojem smo došli do pozitivne bete bila jako napuhnuta, mislila sam da sam dobila hiper (neki blaži oblik) ali sam normalno piškila i disala. Samo mi je trbuh izgledao kao da sam u 5 mj trudnoće. Nadam se da će i kod tebe biti takav scenarij i da će beta biti velika  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne znam. Nadam se jer je prošli puta bilo drugačije. A to ne mora ništa značiti.

Danas kad udahnem ne boli skoro ništa. Napuhnutost je i dalje tu, ali lakše. Bilo mi je ok i nakon štoperice, i nakon prvog i drugog boostera, očito me treći malo uništio

----------


## tikki

Samo osluškuj svoje tijelo, ako moraš malo usporiti-uspori. Ipak smo nafilane sa dosta hormona i nije čudno da imamo razno razne simptome.

----------


## Vrci

Ma od transfera uglavnom ležim i odmaram, jer sam imala dosta grčeva. Prošli puta ništa. Sad sam očekivala da ću na bolovanju srediti neke stvari po kući, ali ništa od toga  :Laughing: 

Vidim da i ti čekaš betu, brzo mi to došlo...držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

*vrci* isto je i meni bilo predzadnji put, imala sam 12 js pa kad sam nakon toga išla kod dr. rekla sam mu kakvu sam reakciju imala nakon punkcije i sam mi je rekao da je na punkciji već vidio da je blaga hiperst. Ali teško sam disala oko 3-4 dana. Miruj i bit će sve ok.

----------


## mirelaj

Meni je danas 21dnt, užasno velik trbuh imam,povremeno osjetim bolove u trbuhu (kao da mi netko iznutra iglom probode trbuh...)

----------


## mirelaj

Cure da li je rano da već 21dnt počnu mučnine zbog trudnoće ???  :gaah:  ili to uzrokuju oni utrići ???

----------


## Snekica

Sve je moguće!

----------


## Inesz

mirelaj, moguće je da su ti se već javile mučnine jer ti je vrijednost bete jako visoka  :Smile: 
jer beta je odgovorna za te trudničke latke tegobe.

----------


## Vrci

Uranila sam s betom jer sam htjela znati mogu li se vratiti raditi

11 dnt, 3dnevni embriji, beta 7,9.
Koliko sam upućena, to je ništa (u utorak sam primila booster, to je očito ostatak)
Zadnji put je na ovaj dan bilo 6,6, tako da je to sve isto

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Vrci, sad si me baš šokirala..  :Sad: 
Ali ipak ti izvadi betu ponovo..

----------


## Vrci

Ma budem, ali u pon zatvaram bolovanje i idem raditi. Danas mogu normalno pospremati po kući, čak razmišljam dal bi smio pasti seks (mužu je rođendan) - ali ne usudim se.

Razmišljam o imunologiji...ako su nam embriji uvijek super, zašto se ne prima? Uf...

----------


## Bubimitka81

A kvragu Vrci, ne mogu vjerovati, baš sam bila sigurna u tebe ovaj put.. Znaš i sama da je pravilo da pravila nema... U imunologiju se ne kužim, ali ne bih rekla da su 2 neuspjela postupka "alarmantna"...

----------


## Gabi25

Vrci žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

Vrci, a baš mi je žao jako jako!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!rastužila si me!!!!!!!!!!!ja idem u utorak vadit krv al mislim da neće bit ništa!

----------


## mravak

*Vrci*, ne razmišljan o imunologiji, i nama su embriji uvijek bili ocjenjeni sa odličnim, i endometrij odličan i sve super...i tek 4. put se ulovila jedna beba a uvijek su mi vraćali po 2 odlična embrija... ne kloni duhom...malo se odmori pa u nove pobjede...doći će dan kada će se sve poklopiti i beta biti predivna...ja se sjećam svoje, 12dnt blastociste beta 137..premda sam imala lagano smećkasto krvarenje i premenstrualne bolove... i urednu trudnoću do kraja...

Obavezno provjeri betu u pon. !

----------


## Vrci

Željkica - nadam se da si u krivu. Al ja sam oba puta osjećala da nije, i pogodila sam.

Strah me idućeg puta,jako. Ali idemo dalje

Betu vadim u utorak popodne, u srijedu rezultati...

----------


## Moe

> Željkica - nadam se da si u krivu. Al ja sam oba puta osjećala da nije, i pogodila sam.
> 
> Strah me idućeg puta,jako. Ali idemo dalje
> 
> Betu vadim u utorak popodne, u srijedu rezultati...


Držim fige da se preokrene situacija!
A ako ipak ne - onda kako se kaže - *treća sreća!*
Uvijek se treba nadati i vjerovati da će uspjeti, a ne po defaultu "osjećati" da nije. Osjećaj može zavarati  :Smile: 
Drž se!  :Love:

----------


## mirelaj

Meni je jučer bilo odvratno,  :gaah:   :gaah:   :gaah:   :gaah:   :gaah:  cijeli dan sam povraćala...a navečer sam bila dobila temperaturu 38,4...kad sam dobila temp. tad su mi i bolovi počeli u lijevom jajniku ( kad da mi netko nateže jajnik ) , jutros je napokon pala temperatura...bila sam uzela lupocet

----------


## marisela

Prije svega želim da vam uputim jedan veliki veliki pozdrav,,, i ja sam jedna vaša stra nova curka pratim vas redovno pa poželjeh da vam napišem i ja koju,,,,, Meni je FET bio 08.10.,,,, tako da sam i ja u iščekivanju bete 20.10 i naravno jako jako težak period,, nemam u potpisu uređene svoje potpise ali ovo mi je prvi put da radim sa zaleđenim em. a postupak kao postupak mi je peti po redu tako da baš nekako više nemam ni snage ali eto po prvi put su mi vraćene dvije blastice,,, i sad ono mukotrpno čekanje od sveg srca želim puno lijepi betica svima nama

----------


## marisela

Oprostite na pisanim greškicama to mi pripišite kao trudničke  :Laughing:  greškice,,,  i ništa ne napisa o sip. nemam ništa izraženo a moram priznati da mi je sve i novo ovo je prvi put sa zaleđenim da radim tako da nema oni bolova poslije punkcije nema ništa,,, sad šta sam osjećala od 3 dana nekakvo probadanje kao grčenje maternice nema bolova u jajnicma možda malo sike tek danas osjetim da su kao nabrekle i teške, i baš malo prije imjerim temp, kad ona 37,4 ali to odbacujemo mada ono iskreno moj prvi postupak je bio uspješan i tad sam imala tu temper. 37,3 37,4 i tako i bila je trudnoća a u ovim svim ostalim pokušajima jedva da sam je imala 37, tako da nema mjerila eto povuklo me da podijelim neko svoje iskustvo sa vama,,,,,

----------


## marisela

Uspjela sam da uredim potpis,,,, svim čekalicama kao i sebi želim velike beturine :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pipi73

> Sretno, i neka te razvesele za 15ak dana lijepom betom!


Hvala....vuci me za nos :Very Happy: ...sve najbolje 18 ...

Jedno 2 sata nakon sto stavim utrice imam bas jace preznojavanje..niz ledja...kosa zna da mi bude bas mokra...danas mi je 3dt...

Pretpostavljam da je to zbog utrica...ima li ko slicnu situaciju

Drzim fige svim cekalicama...ljubac

----------


## seka35

marisela,evo sad citam tvoje postove i bas sam se obradovala....vidim da si imala fet i od srca ti zelim da 20,10, beta bude konacno pozitivA1
javim ti se jos
pusa

----------


## marisela

Hej,,, drugo moja jubim,,,,, sad smo u iščekivanju ali puno lakšem nego prošlog puta nije bilo bocanja i punkcije pa valjda odma lakše,,,

----------


## mirelaj

pipi73, ja nisam imala te simptome, već čim stavim utriće u roku 15 minuta zaspim...a nakon dva do tri sata onda mi malčice bude muka

----------


## PapigaCapo

Ja s utricima nikad nikakvih problema, ni simptoma.

----------


## tikki

Ni ja... nekad se pitam jel ja to imam srece ili nekaj krivo radim  :Smile:  ma malo se salim, ali kad citam kakve sve cure imaju simptome stvarno sam sretna sto ne reagiram burno na utrice

----------


## PapigaCapo

> Ni ja... nekad se pitam jel ja to imam srece ili nekaj krivo radim  ma malo se salim, ali kad citam kakve sve cure imaju simptome stvarno sam sretna sto ne reagiram burno na utrice


Tikki, sretno 22.10, i ja tad vadim betu ako vidim plusic na testu.

----------


## Snekica

Evo da se i ovdje pridružim, danas brojim 4dnt jednog 3d embrija, mislila sam danas ići raditi ali sam odustala. Grčići povremeno, gospođe nesmijem taknuti, lagano sam napuhnuta i spava mi se od ovih utrića. Ne mogu puno sjediti jer me zna "zapeckati" u predjelu maternice. Ima netko to "peckanje"? Pijem andol100, prenatal i matičnu mliječ. Vi?

----------


## Inesz

ehhhh... Sneki, spavaj doma dok možeš  :Smile:  još jedno 8 mjeseci :Klap: 
he he... da se meni natrpat utrićima i prespavat  koji dan  :Laughing:

----------


## Snekica

Ma je, lako tebi reći, na TV nema ništa što već jučer nisam pogledala. Ono šta pogledaš popodne, sigurna si da ćeš gledati i ujutro! Grrrrr! Sad se opet vraćam u horizontalu pa šta bude!  :Laughing:

----------


## PapigaCapo

> Evo da se i ovdje pridružim, danas brojim 4dnt jednog 3d embrija, mislila sam danas ići raditi ali sam odustala. Grčići povremeno, gospođe nesmijem taknuti, lagano sam napuhnuta i spava mi se od ovih utrića. Ne mogu puno sjediti jer me zna "zapeckati" u predjelu maternice. Ima netko to "peckanje"? Pijem andol100, prenatal i matičnu mliječ. Vi?


Sretno sneki. I mene zna malo zapecnit, ka da sam nahladila doli, i ka da mi se piski, a ne piski. Napuhana sam, i počelo je boluckat ka pred stvari, sve se nadam da nece doc, i pricam sa bebom i molim je da se drzi cvrsto  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Curke jel to normalno da sam ja zedna ko cucak? Sukladno s tim i stalno mokrim , ali ja pijem po 5l dnevno, a prije postupks jedva 1,5 l . Jel netko imao takva iskustva, jel to normalno

----------


## Vrci

Jep, sve ti je normalno.

Ja sam po 4-5 puta noću išla na wc...

----------


## mirelaj

JD, ja imam obrnuto iskustvo, ja na silu pijem vodu...mislim da je 5 litara ipak malo previše, a da nazoveš svog ginekologa pa da ga pitaš?

----------


## J&D

Budem pitala, mislim super se osjecam uopce nisam gladna, ali zed ubija.... I sve ja to izmokrim, ne ostaje sve u meni! Ali vrci hvala malo si me smirila, nisam znaci jedina

----------


## Mury

> Curke jel to normalno da sam ja zedna ko cucak? Sukladno s tim i stalno mokrim , ali ja pijem po 5l dnevno, a prije postupks jedva 1,5 l . Jel netko imao takva iskustva, jel to normalno


Ja ti mogu samo reći da je meni u svim trudnoćama prvi simptom bio neopisiva žeđ, posebno noću, budila bih se i pravila cedevitu (to mi je najviše odgovaralo)...nadam se da je i kod tebe to jedan od prvih simptoma  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Neces vjerovati samo cedevitu pijem.... Kaze mi muz da promjenim, ali ja sanjam cedevitu i mandarine! Necu se nadati trudnoci ali bitno da je jos neko imao slicne simtome, muz mi cedevitu pravi u bokalu!  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Mury zapanjujuci potpis....naklon do poda!

----------


## Vrci

Ja se nisam usudila piti puno cedevite, samo čašu dnevno. Baš zato što stalno govore da je puna kemije i ne baš zdrava.
A i imaš ograničenje koliko čaša dnevno smiješ popiti

----------


## J&D

A isuse..... Covjek nije nikad na miru!

----------


## Mury

J&*D*, i ti nemoj pretjerivati s cedevitom - ja sam ju pila do dvije čaše, iako sam mogla na hektolitre, popij rađe neki đus (meni je bio zamjena za cedevitu), i mandarine jedi, a ja ti od srca želim da je to kod tebe obećavajući simptom  :Smile: !!!!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam uglavnom pila samo vodu, ujutro čaj, i rijetko sok (eventualno tu jednu cedevitu).
Posebno sam izbjegavala colu, ali sam malo popila kad sam imala problema sa želucem, odmah sve proradi  :Smile: 

Uf krenuli grčevi, sutra bude opet opaka menga

----------


## amyx

Mene je jedidno cola spašavala kad sam imala mučnine...tako da sam je baš dosta pila

----------


## J&D

Ma naravno..... Uh ja i voda smo na vi! S obzirom da lezim osudena sam na ono sta mi muz donese za piti! A on mrzi cedevitu, jer je jednom ostavio preko noci plasticnu zlicu u cedeviti... I pojela je zlicu skoro do pola... Ali ja mu vicem da ce jecmenac dobiti!  :Wink:  ma salim se... drzim se toga da u nicemu ne treba pretjerivati!  Hvala vam curke

----------


## duga30

Ja sam se u prvoj trudnoci davila u mandarinama, sto je dobro jer imaju dosta folne. J&D Cedevitu nemoj piti vise od preporucene dnevne doze. Bolji su ti neki sokovi s manje secera ako vec ne mozes vodu. Sretno i drzim fige!

----------


## Inesz

J&D,
sretno!
Cure su ti sve dobro rekle, ne šećernim napitcima punim svakojakih aditiva...ne piti 5 L tekućine, preveliko je to optrećenje za organizam...

Nego, zar toliko ležiš da sama ne možeš otić i napit se, već ti mužić mora donijeti na krevet? Jesi u hiperstimulaciji?  :Sad:

----------


## frka

J&D, nadam se da ne ležiš samo zato što si bila u postupku... ako je hiperstimulacija u pitanju, to je druga priča...

inače, da kopiram i ovdje što liječnici kažu o mirovanju nakon ET-a:

*Mirovanje nakon ET-a*
  	         U početku IVF-a savjetovalo se višednevno mirovanje nakon  ET-a. Danas, kada je cijelo liječenje manje invazivno, dovoljno je *30 minuta mirovanja* nakon  ET-a. Ta se tvrdnja temelji na dokazima da je isti CPR postignut s 20  min mirovanja kao i s 24-satnim ležanjem nakon ET-a. Cochraneova analiza  2009. g. utvrdila je nepromijenjen CPR s kraćim ležanjem nakon ET-a (30  min) – OR 1,00 (CI 0,54-1,85). Tim je nalazima sukladna i preporuka  NICE clinical quideline 2004 (1,3,39).
  	         Više ili manje ležanja nakon prijenosa zametaka daje iste  rezultate (OR 1,13 CI 0,77-1,67). Štoviše, sve se češće preporučuje  obvezna i umjerena fizička aktivnost i tjelovježba u razdoblju nakon  ET-a. Zgodna je uzrečica, savjet:  „Povedite zametke u šetnju...”

evo i link: http://www.poliklinika-ivf.hr/index....lesne-oplodnje

----------


## Moe

> Ma naravno..... Uh ja i voda smo na vi! S obzirom da lezim osudena sam na ono sta mi muz donese za piti! A on mrzi cedevitu, jer je jednom ostavio preko noci plasticnu zlicu u cedeviti... I pojela je zlicu skoro do pola... Ali ja mu vicem da ce jecmenac dobiti!  ma salim se... drzim se toga da u nicemu ne treba pretjerivati!  Hvala vam curke


A cijeđeni grejp, limun, naranča? Ili miks svega. Zdravo i ukusno.

----------


## Moe

> Zgodna je uzrečica, savjet:  „Povedite zametke u šetnju...”


Odlično! Kao "bok, bok, što radiš?", "a evo, malo šećem zametke"  :Laughing: 
Mislim da bilo  :Confused:

----------


## lberc

ja sam samo prvi dan ležala,jučer sam malo šetala,napravila par sitnica po kući,danas budem isto tak...vani je tak lijepi dan,poludjela bi cijelo vrijeme unutra

----------


## pipi73

J&D nemoj piti toliko ciste vode...nacjedi malo limuna...dodaj malo meda i cimeta...pojedi neku pomorandzu,mandarinu...Nije dobro ni razblazivati telesnu tecnost previse...bubrezi onda moraju biti preumorni...

Ja sam protiv mucnina pila gaziranu vodu a i ona se preprucuje i kod hiperstimulacije..naravno bez ikakvih vestackih dodataka...ja bas zazirem od vjestackih boja,zasadjivaca,okusa

----------


## J&D

Uh ja ko malo djete volim bpje... Ali naravno ne pijek kojekakve ofarbane sokice!! Hm hiper... Da na pragu sam... Ali i curke moje ja se jako umaram... Ja kad napravim đir po balkonu (ima 100 kvadrata) ja ne mogu docekat da legnem tj. Imam osjecaj kao da ce mi od pritiska ispasti i jajnici i maternica a i moje mrvice van! A i morate me razumjeti ja sam zena koja nikada nije imala PMS uopce ne znam kako je to kad si napuhnut, nervozan, kad te bole leda. -i iskreno mislila ja da vi zene dramite oko tog pms-a ! A sad me sramota!! Pa to je grozno.. I tako iz mjeseca u mjesec! Joj vi ste mi sve bas super-brizne! Sta ni ja bez vas. Ljubim vas sve

----------


## Marlen

I ja kao Iberc, prvi dan se roštiljala u krevetu pred TV-om, drugi dan do trgovine, kuhala i sve lagano. danas treći dan već sam stavila veš sušiti ( nisam dizala lavor) i malo ću pospremati i skuhati nešto i tak.
Simptoma nikakvih, svi su isti kao poslje punkcije osim što sam manje napirena u trbuhu. I užasno sam tužna i već od jutra plaćem.
Sretno cure za najljepši ishod!

----------


## J&D

Joj draga nemoj biti tuzna i plakati,.. Uf uzasno mi je to cuti! Tek ces plakati kad te mrvica bude zaj....la! Ja prije toga bas kazem muzu.... E kad mi sa 7 god. bude lupilo nogom u pod i reklo mlzim te! A ja se sjetim svih decapeptyla, vidjet ce svog boga :Wink: Umrli od smjeha

----------


## lberc

I ja sam sad napravila krug po svom brijegu,umorila se kak da sam išla do zagreba,a dišem koda sam trčala,par dana ljenćariš i više nemrem niš...mislila sam se odšetat do tuheljskih na kavicu,al bi mi trebala žičara da me vrati doma na brijeg...budem probala drugi tjedan dok se malo uhodam

----------


## J&D

Znaaaam kako ti je!

----------


## Helena5

Molim ako mi mozete pomoci! Ovo mi je bio prvi IVF,u utorak 16.10 bio transfer 3 dan ( biolog rekao 8-stanicni kvalitetan). Danas me boli stomak kao pred M,ledja,napirena i umorna. Koristim kao terapiju utrice,clexan 0.4,a od sutra umjesto utrica crinone gel. Brine me ta bol i danas se malo pojavila sukrvica,poslije nista.

----------


## J&D

> Molim ako mi mozete pomoci! Ovo mi je bio prvi IVF,u utorak 16.10 bio transfer 3 dan ( biolog rekao 8-stanicni kvalitetan). Danas me boli stomak kao pred M,ledja,napirena i umorna. Koristim kao terapiju utrice,clexan 0.4,a od sutra umjesto utrica crinone gel. Brine me ta bol i danas se malo pojavila sukrvica,poslije nista.


Helena....ovdje ima cura koje nazalost imaju vise iskustva... Medutim sve je to normalno.., sukrvica ti je jos od punkcije jos pogotovo ako je smeda! Odi par postova u nazad pa ces vidjeti da sam ju i ja imala! Bol i napuhanost su ti od utrica i od hormona! Uglavnom sve je to pod kontrolom ne brini i sretno!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Helena kako ti je J&D rekla, to su sve nuspojave punkcije, transfera, utrica.. Sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mishica_zg

J&d jesi kontrolirala šećer?
ja sam isto stalno žedna, al to je normalno, popijem do 2 l tekučine preko dana i noći  :Smile: 
a najfinije mi je....što do sad nisam nikako nije išlo...radler....1 čaša mmmmm njam  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Jel ti imas secer... Nisam skuzila jesi ti trudna ili?

----------


## mishica_zg

> Jel ti imas secer... Nisam skuzila jesi ti trudna ili?


da 7tt i nemam šećer  :Smile: 
a isto sam žedna non stop od transfera, a ostajem u 2 l tekučine, pijem na gutljaje  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Bravo.... I ja se sada trudim ostati u granicama od 2l ! Uh samo da i kod mene ima ishod kao i kod tebe.... A secer cu provjeriti...jel mi to moze sogorica....ona ima secer! Ili moram vadit krv

----------


## tikki

J&D moze ti sogorica, moj deda je seceras pa si ja ponekad znam izmjeriti secer tek da vidim kak stojim. Bitno ti je samo da si na taste ujutro.

Na mene utrici ocito ne djeluju nista posebno, nisam zedna, gladna sam stalno (hm, mozda je to od utrica?) i cesto mi je sila na wc. Sto je cudno, jel progesteron zatvara, koliko sam cula.

----------


## J&D

Je zatvara ja nisam bila od ne pamtim dobro
I inace imam problema stim.... Gladna?? Pa to je dobar znak mozda papas za dvoje?

----------


## Snekica

Ja inače patim od zatvora, ali sad već par dana imam fino redovno, bez da se imalo pomučim. Danas 8dnt uffffaaaaa

----------


## lberc

meni danas tek 4dnt...kak vrijeme sporo ide..danas mi nekak zima,pa rekoh aj da i ja jedanput izmjerim tu temperaturu,nisam nikad do sad,36,5..kaj bi ja imala 37,to bi bilo čudo..nemam temperaturu ni kad sam prehlađena
danas idem do ljekarne,u dućan,poštu,dosta mi je biti stalno sama doma,neda mi se ni kuhati samo za sebe,pa si budem naručila tortilje,njih obožavam.
ja nisam nekaj posebno žedna,onak normalno,a nemam baš ni apetit,bar kroz dan,navečer bi više jela..joj tko će dočekat petak

----------


## lberc

snekica koji ti bude dnt kad budeš vadila betu?
ja bum ovaj put malo rano 12dnt,al kak je vikend,da rješim to prije zbog bolovanja,da znam jel ga zatvaram ili produžujem

----------


## Snekica

Bio bi 19. ali ako izguram do tad, napraviti ću na 18. (29.10.) da mogu ponavljati točno za dva dana. Nadam se da hoću, mada me glava počela zezati, pa neznam...

----------


## lberc

I mene glava danas rastura baš sam sad popila lupocet valjda bu prestalo....u zadnje sam vrijeme svaki put prehlađena kad sam u postupku

----------


## tikki

Meni tuđi dnt tako brzo prolaze, a moji nikako... bas je to vrijeme relativno  :Smile: 
I dalje nema nikakvih simptoma...

----------


## marisela

Curke moje da se i ja prijavim,,, moja betica 452 na 11 dan  :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## tikki

Marisela, ma kakva betica.... Beturina!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitam!

----------


## marisela

Tikki,, hvala puno,, čudan osjećaj pa kažem napokon,,, vučem vas čekalice za sobom da idete mojim stopama,,,,

----------


## Sonja29

marisela čestitam!

----------


## Snekica

marisela čestitam! 
tikki da ti prvi simptom bude pozitivna beta, drugi mučnina  :Razz:

----------


## Moe

> Curke moje da se i ja prijavim,,, moja betica 452 na 11 dan


Jeeeee! Bravo, čestitam buduća mamice!

----------


## J&D

Marisla svaka cast beturina do krova cestitam

----------


## mirelaj

Dva srčeka od danas kucaju u mojoj trbi... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## J&D

Mirelaj srce mi je veliko ko kuca! Bravo za tvoje dvije mirisljavice

----------


## Muma

*marisela* čestitke od srca! Beta je super!
*mirelaj* Nek je sve školski dalje i da hrabra srčeka kucaju u duetu!
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Snekica

mirelaj wooow čestitke!!!

----------


## lberc

> *marisela* čestitke od srca! Beta je super!
> *mirelaj* Nek je sve školski dalje i da hrabra srčeka kucaju u duetu!


ovo mogu samopotpisati...obožavam takve vijesti

----------


## hrki

> *marisela* čestitke od srca! Beta je super!
> *mirelaj* Nek je sve školski dalje i da hrabra srčeka kucaju u duetu!


super,potpisujem

----------


## Moe

> Dva srčeka od danas kucaju u mojoj trbi...


Čestitam mami, tati i mrvicama, želim lijepu trudnoću i najljepše ljeto 2013.!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mirelaj prekrasno, želim ti pravu školsku trudnoću do kraja  :Smile: 

Marisela odlična beta, čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

marisela čestitke od srca! 
 mirelaj najljepsu trudnocu ti zelim....

----------


## mirelaj

HRKI, kako je bilo na punkciji?

----------


## Marlen

Marisela i Mirelaj čestitke od srca! Curke sretno i bezbrižno dalje za mirnu trudnoću!  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnel

Marisela i Mirelaj čestitke od srca... kod mene nije bilo uspješno vadila betu 0.100 nažalost...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## lberc

marnel,žao mi je :Love: 

meni danas 6dnt,od jučer navečer počeli bolovi kao da ću dobit m,i kad sam po noći išla na wc,na papiru malo rozog pomiješano sa utrićima..valjda nebu već m..baš sam  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

lberc~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za implantaciju

----------


## LEA.st

*mirelaj*, ne mogu virovat... stvarno si me oduševila... Odmah mi je tvoja beta bila ''sumnjiva'', ali ti kažeš - samo je jedan...

----------


## Marnel

> marnel,žao mi je
> 
> meni danas 6dnt,od jučer navečer počeli bolovi kao da ću dobit m,i kad sam po noći išla na wc,na papiru malo rozog pomiješano sa utrićima..valjda nebu već m..baš sam


Držim fige da nije kao i meni... kod mene bilo sve po ps-u pa ipak ništa... ne mora ti to ništa značiti... odmaraj i sreto od <3

----------


## Helena5

Jutro, evo i mene! Danas 6dnt,nema vise nekih ludih simptoma,tu i tamo malo zaboli kao pred m. Jedva cekam slijedeci utorak da vidim na cemu sam! Sretno zene u iscekivanju  :Wink:

----------


## J&D

Heleba evo i meni danas 6 dan i isto svi skoro simptomi nestali.. Hvata me panika

----------


## J&D

Ispravak helena! Oprosti

----------


## jo1974

ja sam ovaj put sa svojim simptomima raskrstila ,nepratim nezanima me pravim se luda,a kad smo kod simptoma ja sam ih imala između punkcije i transfera :Laughing: ,isto 30.10 vadim betu i ovaj puta nema testova niti ranije na betu,uživat ču do kraja,vama svima želim strpljenje i nemojte se ubijati u pojam,šta bude bit će sa simptomima ili bez njih.

----------


## Helena5

a i ja mislim da su svi simptomi što ovdje čitam individualni od osobe do osobe, i da ne trebamo tražiti to nešto  :Cool:  ali kad je to jače od nas.........

----------


## J&D

Ma znam da.... Ja se ne nadam uopce.... I bas sam flegma bilo mi je bitno da imamo smrzlica! Ali ono primjecujem sta mi se desava...i onda kad nista onda malo panike! Draze mi je da nesto boli kao nesto se desava!

----------


## Helena5

znam samo da sam imala 2 prirodne trudnoće i do 6tj, nisam imala nikakvih simptoma osim što mi je m. kasnila, a onda laganini mučnina, bolne (.)(.) itd. pa tako mislim da će i sada biti poslije IVf-a samo da bude :Very Happy:

----------


## mirelaj

mislila sam da sporo vrijeme teče dok čeka se beta...sad čekam drugi ultrazvuk...joj kad će petak...već tri dana podrigujem...

----------


## marisela

Curke hvala vam na podršci i česititkama,, što naravno od srca želim i ja vama ja danas ponovila Betu 14 dan 2092,,,, pa nadamo se dobrom sretno svima

----------


## marisela

Evo nabrzaka ako nekom nešta znači,,,moja dešavanja mada rekli smo to da to nije mjerilo ali eto možda nekom pomogne što ja od srca želim svima, s tim da je kod mene bio FET,  od 3 dana nekakvo probadanje kao grčenje maternice nema bolova u jajnicma možda malo sike da su kao nabrekle i teške, poslije trećeg dana sve prestalo i tako do 6 dana e 6 dan je bio katastrofa kao da ću dobiti svake sekunde baš onaj grozni osjećaj,, i tako je bilo još dva dana i onda osjetim nekakvo pikanje, štipkanje neznam kako to nazvati unutar ali sam baš ono osjetila štipkanje, a grudi su bile kao malo zategnute, to je sve što je bilo kod mene i eto danas mi je 14 dan ništa sve isto malo grudi kao da rastu i kao da ću dobiti svakog trena,,,, eto nadam se da bar malo nekom pomogne,,,,,

----------


## Helena5

> Curke hvala vam na podršci i česititkama,, što naravno od srca želim i ja vama ja danas ponovila Betu 14 dan 2092,,,, pa nadamo se dobrom sretno svima


Čestitam i sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## mirelaj

Marisela, to su dvojčeki kod tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Kad ideš na ultrazvuk?

----------


## seka35

draga moja marisela sve mi mirise na dvoje djece... pusa
a

----------


## Sonja29

Marisela i Mirelaj čestitam!
marinel žao mi je :Love: 
Iberc Alt Gr+1  :Wink:

----------


## Marnel

E ovako... Molim objašnjenje od onih koji su više puta išli na postupak ... rekli su mi nakon prošlog neuspjelog puta da jedan ciklus odmorim i nakon toga ponovo počinjemo imam još 5 js. i sad... zanima me dali se naručuje na sljedeći ili se samo javim dr kad počne ciklus???? i dali se opet ide kod anesteziologa, vadi status hormonski i sve ostalo kao da je prvi put ili? sve u svemu zanima me cijela procedura... unaprijed hvala na odgovoru... pozzz

----------


## Mali Mimi

Marnel evo ovako ne moraš svaki put vaditi hormonski status niti kod anesteziologa (ne znam zašto si niti išla kod anesteziologa prvi put)
Ne znam što je dr. rekao za taj sljedeći kada bi mogla krenuti, mislim da ćeš prvo morati kod njega na konzultacije da se dogovorite za postupak sa smrznutim j.s. tako bar ide kod nas u klinici i kad se dogovorite krećeš na folikulometrije vjerojatno 7 d.c. i prati se do ovulacije nakon ovulacije j.s. se odleđuju itd.

----------


## Inesz

Marnel,
išla si u postupak u 10 mj., imate zaleđene jajne stanice? Zašto nisu zamrznuli embrije?

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel evo ovako ne moraš svaki put vaditi hormonski status niti kod anesteziologa (ne znam zašto si niti išla kod anesteziologa prvi put)
> Ne znam što je dr. rekao za taj sljedeći kada bi mogla krenuti, mislim da ćeš prvo morati kod njega na konzultacije da se dogovorite za postupak sa smrznutim j.s. tako bar ide kod nas u klinici i kad se dogovorite krećeš na folikulometrije vjerojatno 7 d.c. i prati se do ovulacije nakon ovulacije j.s. se odleđuju itd.


Ništa mi nisu rekli... osim da ih ima 5 u KBC-u Osijek se ide kod anesteziologa jer te uspavaju kad vade js. Tako mi je bilo prošli put... Javio mi je da nazovem labaratorij da provjerim koliko ih ima... ono wtf? pa piše u nalazima koliko ih je ostalo... pa onda zovem ko luda pa oni nemaju vremena provjeravati, nek zovem kasnije, pa zovem kasnije, pa se nitko ne javlja... pa se moram naručiti za AIN pa onda ne može bilo kada nego samo utorkom ( sreća pa je to danas ) pa zovem da se naručim, pa mi kažu da su naruđbe od 13-14.30 ajme ono... Nitko ništa ne govori ... ma strava...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Marnel bjezi otamo ako je ikako moguce, ovo je strasno...

----------


## J&D

bubi jel ti nisi danas na transferu

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jesam, jesam...  Jos sam gore, vracene su 2 mrvice  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Jesam, jesam...  Jos sam gore, vracene su 2 mrvice


Držte se mrvice za mamicu! Čuvat će vas, paziti i maziti. I neizmjerno voljeti!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## J&D

> Jesam, jesam...  Jos sam gore, vracene su 2 mrvice


 juhuuu  :Very Happy:  jel nam dr dobre volje? Koliko ih se oplodilo? Jel ima smrzlica?

----------


## Bubimitka81

:Heart:   doktor nam je uvijek dobre volje  :Smile: 
Vidjet cemo za zamrzavanje, javit ce mi... 
Hvala Moe  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Drzim fige....nek se mrvice dobro uhvate i puste tek nakon 8,5 mjeseci

----------


## Mali Mimi

Marnel a jesi pitala zašto nisu zamrznuli embrije?
Kod nas se uopće ne ide prije kod anesteziologa jer to nije klasična operacija, bila sam uspavana u 3 različite bolnice, anest. ti jednostavno dođe na punkciju malo popričate i pogleda krvnu sliku i to je sve.

----------


## 123beba

cure trebam savjet... jako sam nestrpljiva, mislila sam da neću razmišljati  o "simptomima" i svemu nego da ću se ovih 2 tjedna opustiti i uživati, no već me kopka... Naime, punkcija je bila 16.10., transfer 18.10., a dr. je betu stavio tek 5.11.!?!?!?!?!
to mi se čini miljama daleko... u biti je prvo stavio 3.11., a onda se sjetio da je to subota pa je nešto promrmljao i stavio 5.11. Što mislite jel "pametno" da ranije odem negdje privatno izvaditi betu? Ili možda napravim test (no nisam sigurna koliko bi to bilo relevantno obzirom na utriće).

----------


## pipi73

> cure trebam savjet... jako sam nestrpljiva, mislila sam da neću razmišljati  o "simptomima" i svemu nego da ću se ovih 2 tjedna opustiti i uživati, no već me kopka... Naime, punkcija je bila 16.10., transfer 18.10., a dr. je betu stavio tek 5.11.!?!?!?!?!
> to mi se čini miljama daleko... u biti je prvo stavio 3.11., a onda se sjetio da je to subota pa je nešto promrmljao i stavio 5.11. Što mislite jel "pametno" da ranije odem negdje privatno izvaditi betu? Ili možda napravim test (no nisam sigurna koliko bi to bilo relevantno obzirom na utriće).


Test mozes uvjek sama da uradis ali i ja sam zastupnik kasnijih beta....No ipak je sve na tebi...koliko imas strpljenja..Uradi najbolje onako kako osjecas...
Drzim ti fige...sve to ipak brzo prodje...evo meni poslije 13 dt kao da je juce bio transfer...Sretno

----------


## mare41

123 beba, utrići nemaju veze s testom, jedino je pitanje da li si primilia nešto od boostera, ja obično radim testove oko 12. dana, pa ako treba ponovim.

----------


## Vrci

I nemaju ti utrici veze s testom, to je samo progesteron

----------


## Moe

> cure trebam savjet... jako sam nestrpljiva, mislila sam da neću razmišljati  o "simptomima" i svemu nego da ću se ovih 2 tjedna opustiti i uživati, no već me kopka... Naime, punkcija je bila 16.10., transfer 18.10., a dr. je betu stavio tek 5.11.!?!?!?!?!
> to mi se čini miljama daleko... u biti je prvo stavio 3.11., a onda se sjetio da je to subota pa je nešto promrmljao i stavio 5.11. Što mislite jel "pametno" da ranije odem negdje privatno izvaditi betu? Ili možda napravim test (no nisam sigurna koliko bi to bilo relevantno obzirom na utriće).


Ako nisi nakon transfera imala booster, onda bih ja na tvom mjestu išla napraviti betu 29.10. Tad bi se već moralo vidjeti.

----------


## 123beba

> Ako nisi nakon transfera imala booster, onda bih ja na tvom mjestu išla napraviti betu 29.10. Tad bi se već moralo vidjeti.


nakon transfera nisam ništa dobila, no nakon punkcije nam je sestra dala injekciju za koju je prokomentirala da su to hormoni trudnoće ili nešto slično... meni je nakon punkcije bilo poprilično loše pa se baš ne sjećam što su nam dali... :Grin:  sestra nam je samo rekla da evo jedna pikica da nam tijelo lakše kasnije prihvati mrvice!  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

123beba, na nalazu ti mora pisati što si dobila

----------


## Bubimitka81

mislim da nije ni bitno, transfer ti je bio 18.10., dakle morao je već do sada ispariti... Ako si jako nestrpljiva, izvadi betu 12 ili 13 dpt..

----------


## jo1974

pošto si na vv a poslije punkcije se dobiva brevactid i decapeptil,a dr. ti je tako kasno stavio betu jer te hvataaju svi sveti i vikend,možeš zadnji dan u desetom mjesecu otići po betu sretno

----------


## 123beba

Provjerila sam na nalazu... Brevactid sam dobila. No odlucila sam napraviti onako kako je dr. napisao. Možda eventualno koji dan prije napravim test (još mi je jedan ostao)  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

> nakon transfera nisam ništa dobila, no nakon punkcije nam je sestra dala injekciju za koju je prokomentirala da su to hormoni trudnoće ili nešto slično... meni je nakon punkcije bilo poprilično loše pa se baš ne sjećam što su nam dali... sestra nam je samo rekla da evo jedna pikica da nam tijelo lakše kasnije prihvati mrvice!


vjerojatno si dobila brevacti 1500.Jel ti radiš ili si sad uzela bolovanje?

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam na bolovanju od punkcije 16.10. i dr. mi je za bolovanje stavila šifru N97 znači 14 dana. Ne znam koji je dalje postupak za produžiti to bolovanje do 5.11. obzirom da to prelazi tih 14 dana...

----------


## hrki

> Ja sam na bolovanju od punkcije 16.10. i dr. mi je za bolovanje stavila šifru N97 znači 14 dana. Ne znam koji je dalje postupak za produžiti to bolovanje do 5.11. obzirom da to prelazi tih 14 dana...


nakon isteka tih 14 dana ili još bolje prije isteka,može ti otvoriti novo bolovanje sa novom šifrom probaj N98.Meni moja uvijek kombinira sa tim šiframa samo na vrijeme moram doći do nje.

----------


## 123beba

Hrki hvala za savjet... Sutra ionako moram k njoj po novu dozu utrica pa cu usput uzeti i uputnicu za betu i provjeriti za bolovanje.  :Smile:

----------


## butterfly101

Hrki ~~~~~~ za transfer ...sretno

----------


## špelkica

Hrki, kako je prošao transfer?

----------


## hrki

Curke vraćene su dvije morule,a imamo i tri smrzlića.Betu vadim 07.11.

----------


## La-tica

Bok, imam pitanje, jučer mi je bio transfer 2 embrija, i jučer i danas imam povremeno grčeve..kao blage menstrualne... Dal' je netko imao iskustvo sa tim?

----------


## J&D

Draga latica sve smo ti manje vise imale m grceve evo ja ih jos uvjek imam! To ti je normalno! Nemoj se sekirati..., dali odmaras? Ili di u akciji?

----------


## J&D

Ja sam cak par dana nakon t imala i dosta jake grceve

----------


## La-tica

Pa odmaram u principu..par koraka do kuhinje po sok i na wc...ali sam većinom zavaljena u dnevnoj sobi  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Nista ne brini... To ti
Je sve normalno!! Lezi dok god ti lezanje godi! Mozda ce biti i
Par kapi sukrvice to je od punkcije.,, da se ne ne prepadnes kao ja!

----------


## La-tica

da, da pročitala sam  :Smile:  ma dobro..nadajmo se najboljem  :Klap:

----------


## mirelaj

Mi sutra idemo na drugi ultrazvuk u VV.

----------


## 123beba

Mirelaj, javi koliko ste narasli I uzivaj u srcekima svojih malih kikaca!  :Smile:

----------


## mirelaj

Danas smo veliki 8,1mm i 8,2mm  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Doktorica je rekla mi više jajnici nisu natečeni od one punkcije .

----------


## 123beba

mirelaj, pa vi rastete punom parom! To je sjajno! Drži mi fige da i ja imam isti ishod kao i vi... poprilično su nam dijagnoze slične! jesi prije bete imala ikakav osjećaj da se nešto događa i da je uspjelo? Ja sam strašno nestrplljiva jer mi je dr. napisao da vadim betu tek 18. dan nakon transfera...

----------


## La-tica

mirelaj, pridružujem se čestitkama...123beba...navijam za +

----------


## marisela

> Marisela, to su dvojčeki kod tebe . Kad ideš na ultrazvuk?


Evo i mene veliki pozdravčić a ja sam ti na ultrazvuku 05.11.2012 ovo vrijeme nikako da prođe a ti vidim da si bila ponovno i super dječica su baš porasla  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
samo tako nadam se da ću tvojim stopama a tebi želim sve naj naj i naravno ostalim curkama u postupku da dočekaju svoje lijepe betice

----------


## 123beba

Marisela, koliko dana nakon punkcije si imala transfer?

----------


## marisela

[QUOTE=123beba;2257547]Marisela, koliko dana nakon punkcije si imala transfer?[/

Ovaj put smo išli sa blasticama to ti je kao da ti vraćaju peti dan s tim da smo mi imali zamrznute pa smo s njima radili,,, a kod tebe koji je dan bio Transfer?? i naravno sretno čuvamo fige i vibramo da se mrva ili mrve zakače za svoju mamicu i da tu ostanu...

----------


## marisela

> Curke vraćene su dvije morule,a imamo i tri smrzlića.Betu vadim 07.11.


Hrki vibramo da se mrvice zakače za svoju mamu gdje im je i mjesto,,, i da 07.11 bude velika beturina

----------


## 123beba

Punkcija mi je bila utorkom, a transfer četvrtkom pa ne znam jel se to računa kao 2 ili 3 dan...

----------


## anddu

beba to se računa kao drugi dan

----------


## marisela

Pipi73,,, da li ja griješim ili je ovo tvoja beta od juče ovako lijepa,,,,, ja ti želim sve naj naj i šta reći nego čestitke ako griješim ti me ispravi i oprosti.....

beba da to ti je drugi dan

----------


## hrki

Marisela zahvaljujem na lijepim željama.
Šaljem ti puno,puno pozitivnih vibrica za UZV 05.11. :Klap: 

123beba koji ti je dnt ?Kako se osjećaš?

----------


## La-tica

ubiti me sve ove pozitivne bete drže toliko pozitivnom i punom nade....ja nemam ni jednu ženu  u svom životu koja razumije kroz što prolazim..
tako da sam sretna što imam sve virtualne vas, koje točno razumiju kako se osjećam i koje osluškuju signale svog tijela da im da nekakav znak  :Wink:

----------


## pipi73

> Pipi73,,, da li ja griješim ili je ovo tvoja beta od juče ovako lijepa,,,,, ja ti želim sve naj naj i šta reći nego čestitke ako griješim ti me ispravi i oprosti.....


jeste ...to je moja beta od 26.10...hvala i ja tebi sve najbolje takodje...

svim cekalicama bilo cega...zelim samo radost...i srecu...neka najsretniji val zapljusne ovaj pdf...

----------


## mirelaj

draga, vjerovatno zbog praznika ti je rekao doktor da vadiš betu 18. dan.Od transfera pa do bete pa čak i sad znam imati bolove u donjem  dijelu trbuhu, kao neko probadanje, a znaju me boliti i jajnici. to su bili moji simptomi



> mirelaj, pa vi rastete punom parom! To je sjajno! Drži mi fige da i ja imam isti ishod kao i vi... poprilično su nam dijagnoze slične! jesi prije bete imala ikakav osjećaj da se nešto događa i da je uspjelo? Ja sam strašno nestrplljiva jer mi je dr. napisao da vadim betu tek 18. dan nakon transfera...

----------


## 123beba

Danas mi je 10 dnt i svo ovo vrijeme me bole (.)(.) No, mene inače za vrijeme PMS-a znaju boljeti pa se ne mogu baš pouzdati u takav pokazatelj. Iako, sada me znaju jače boljeti... Nekakvih posebnih probadanja nemam... Joj, još čitav tjedan do moje bete...

----------


## hrki

> Danas mi je 10 dnt i svo ovo vrijeme me bole (.)(.) No, mene inače za vrijeme PMS-a znaju boljeti pa se ne mogu baš pouzdati u takav pokazatelj. Iako, sada me znaju jače boljeti... Nekakvih posebnih probadanja nemam... Joj, još čitav tjedan do moje bete...


super,šaljem ti vibrice da bolne (.) (.) nisu simptom PMS-a nego trudnoće  :Very Happy:

----------


## Donkey

Bok cure, više vas čitam nego što pišem, no vaša su mi iskustva stvarno dragocjena, a ja u brizi. Bila u postupku ovaj mjesec, transfer 3 embrija 3. dan, zadnji booster prije 6 dana (u pon. ujutro), upravo radila test (osjetljivost 25 mIU) a testna crta puno blijeđa od kontrolne (ponovljeno na dva različita testa) dok po prosječnoj vrijednosti bete na 16 dn punkcije tome baš i ne bi trebalo biti tako  :Sad:  
Najviše me u cijeloj priči brine prokletstvo niske početne bete koja mi se dogodila u prva dva postupka (u prvom beta 104 -14.dnt 3dn (s neurednim duplanjem), a u drugom beta 191 - 15.dnt 3dn (uredno duplanje) ali oba nažalost završila kiretažom. Ovaj sam postupak na heparinu od dana transfera, a strah od još jednog lošeg raspleta beskrajna... 
Hvatam se za slamku, jel ima netko iskustvo sa blijedom testnom crtom i normalnom betom dan-dva nakon toga? Thx.

----------


## anaši1507

> Evo i mene veliki pozdravčić a ja sam ti na ultrazvuku 05.11.2012 ovo vrijeme nikako da prođe a ti vidim da si bila ponovno i super dječica su baš porasla 
> samo tako nadam se da ću tvojim stopama a tebi želim sve naj naj i naravno ostalim curkama u postupku da dočekaju svoje lijepe betice


možeš mi malo reći kako izgleda u BAHCECI postupak? mislim koliko često se ide na folikulometrije?

----------


## clover

Drage sure, da li je netko imao bolove tokom noći? Noćas me baš u par navrata zaboljelo na kratko kao da ću dobiti M. Danas mi je 12dnt, a vratili su mi petodnevne...

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bok cure, više vas čitam nego što pišem, no vaša su mi iskustva stvarno dragocjena, a ja u brizi. Bila u postupku ovaj mjesec, transfer 3 embrija 3. dan, zadnji booster prije 6 dana (u pon. ujutro), upravo radila test (osjetljivost 25 mIU) a testna crta puno blijeđa od kontrolne (ponovljeno na dva različita testa) dok po prosječnoj vrijednosti bete na 16 dn punkcije tome baš i ne bi trebalo biti tako  
> Najviše me u cijeloj priči brine prokletstvo niske početne bete koja mi se dogodila u prva dva postupka (u prvom beta 104 -14.dnt 3dn (s neurednim duplanjem), a u drugom beta 191 - 15.dnt 3dn (uredno duplanje) ali oba nažalost završila kiretažom. Ovaj sam postupak na heparinu od dana transfera, a strah od još jednog lošeg raspleta beskrajna... 
> Hvatam se za slamku, jel ima netko iskustvo sa blijedom testnom crtom i normalnom betom dan-dva nakon toga? Thx.


Meni je stalno testna crtica bila blijeda  :Smile: 
Čestitam i želim ti jednu bebicu za 8 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

> Drage sure, da li je netko imao bolove tokom noći? Noćas me baš u par navrata zaboljelo na kratko kao da ću dobiti M. Danas mi je 12dnt, a vratili su mi petodnevne...


i ja sam ti prije par tjedana imala ovakva pitanja. mene su boljeli jajnici i probadalo me, a nisam bila na stimulaciji pa sam znala da nije od toga i onda sam si svašta mislila. rekli su mi da je to normalno. i sad znam osjećati jajnike, a u 9tt sam. niš ne brini. sretno!

----------


## clover

> i ja sam ti prije par tjedana imala ovakva pitanja. mene su boljeli jajnici i probadalo me, a nisam bila na stimulaciji pa sam znala da nije od toga i onda sam si svašta mislila. rekli su mi da je to normalno. i sad znam osjećati jajnike, a u 9tt sam. niš ne brini. sretno!


nadam se..hvala...uh...ovo je stvarno borba sa mozgom i osjecajima....

----------


## J&D

Curke evo da i ovdje javim danas radila test i imamo veeeliki +, e sad ne radujem se nista puno u srijedu je beta a brevactid sam primila prije 6 dana! Danas mi je 13dnt. Pa evo mozda je od brevactida jos ostalo u urinu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

tsj brevactid ti je već ispario i ne bi ti sigurno nakona 6 dana pokazivao veliki plus

----------


## J&D

Uh nadam se draga... Ali me je frka radovat se, jer bi mi onda u srijedu bilo jos vece razocaranje! Ali trunka veselja postoji

----------


## Helena5

> Curke evo da i ovdje javim danas radila test i imamo veeeliki +, e sad ne radujem se nista puno u srijedu je beta a brevactid sam primila prije 6 dana! Danas mi je 13dnt. Pa evo mozda je od brevactida jos ostalo u urinu!


Bit će draga sve uredu, sretno i javi u srijedu stanje  :Very Happy:

----------


## mari mar

> Bok cure, više vas čitam nego što pišem, no vaša su mi iskustva stvarno dragocjena, a ja u brizi. Bila u postupku ovaj mjesec, transfer 3 embrija 3. dan, zadnji booster prije 6 dana (u pon. ujutro), upravo radila test (osjetljivost 25 mIU) a testna crta puno blijeđa od kontrolne (ponovljeno na dva različita testa) dok po prosječnoj vrijednosti bete na 16 dn punkcije tome baš i ne bi trebalo biti tako  
> Najviše me u cijeloj priči brine prokletstvo niske početne bete koja mi se dogodila u prva dva postupka (u prvom beta 104 -14.dnt 3dn (s neurednim duplanjem), a u drugom beta 191 - 15.dnt 3dn (uredno duplanje) ali oba nažalost završila kiretažom. Ovaj sam postupak na heparinu od dana transfera, a strah od još jednog lošeg raspleta beskrajna... 
> Hvatam se za slamku, jel ima netko iskustvo sa blijedom testnom crtom i normalnom betom dan-dva nakon toga? Thx.


Donkey ako te mogu utješiti i ja sam brinula zbog jako blijede crte(testovi su naravno oni jeftinjara s neta) i još k tome u prilog sam betu išla vaditi ranije i bila je niska za poluditi, htjela odmah znati na čemu sam ali tek tada nisam ništa znala!! :Shock: 
Kupila sam ovaj test: http://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblu...change-tip.php
i strpila se do drugog jutra i taj je test bio odmah poz., a i beta se drugi dan više nego poduplala vidi se u potpisu......
...i ja sam na fragminu od početka stimulacije 2500, a sad su mi povisili na 5000.
Želim da i tebi uspije ovaj put od  :Heart:  treća sreća!!

----------


## Donkey

> Meni je stalno testna crtica bila blijeda 
> Čestitam i želim ti jednu bebicu za 8 mjeseci


Thx, bila si u pravu - beta danas 321 (14 dnt), a sad čekamo duplanje. Sretno Bubimitka 7.11. i svim ostalim čekalicama šaljem vibrice za visoku betu!
A kad smo već kod simptoma meni ovaj puta bilo bez hipera i zasad bolova nema, osim učestalog noćnog mokrenja (čak preko dana ne toliko), malo osjetljivije cike i tu i tamo koju noć grčevi koji ne traju duže od 5-10min, ovo je zasad "too good to be true"... ali idemo korak po korak...

J&D čestitam  :Smile:  nema šanse da se radi o Brevactidu.

----------


## Donkey

Thx mari mar, ma ja kupila i Clear blue i Baby check (našla teoriju na netu da su testovi sa rozim linijama pouzdaniji  :Smile: ), i ne mogu vjerovati da su te crtice jučer popodne tako jadno izgledale s obzirom na današnju betu...

----------


## La-tica

5dnt...napetija nego ikada...tu i tamo grčić, (.)(.) napete, bolne... :Unsure: 
pala mi je čak na pamet ideja da odem na hitni ultrazvuk jer me ovo čekanje.... :drama:

----------


## anaši1507

> 5dnt...napetija nego ikada...tu i tamo grčić, (.)(.) napete, bolne...
> pala mi je čak na pamet ideja da odem na hitni ultrazvuk jer me ovo čekanje....


zar misliš da bi se već moglo nešto viditi na UZV??? ja ne znam neka me isprave cure koje znaju

----------


## La-tica

...ne znam....svakakve ideje mi padaju na pamet..pa eto i ultrazvuk....

----------


## amyx

ne bi se ništa vidlo na UZ... beta mora bit preko 1000, a to 5 dnt sigurno nije

----------


## mare41

ima jedna klinika gdje pacijentice dva, tri dana nakon transfera naručuju na uzv, al ne nasjedajte, kad se radi transfer-na uzv se ne vidi mediji s embrijima, nego vide zrak kojim se iz katetera ispuštaju embriji u kapljici medija, a amyx je napisala kad se vidi nešto
(i onda neko kaže da na ovom forumu pišemo bedastoće-samo pprepričavamo vlastita iskustva i ono što su nam doktori rekli)

----------


## J&D

Ne neka klinika nego glasoviti podobnik sram ga i stid bilo! A 5 dan se nista ne vidi samo se opusti i lezi... Jel sigurno nije moguca hiperstimulacija kod tebe

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ima jedna klinika gdje pacijentice dva, tri dana nakon transfera naručuju na uzv, al ne nasjedajte, kad se radi transfer-na uzv se ne vidi mediji s embrijima, nego vide zrak kojim se iz katetera ispuštaju embriji u kapljici medija, a amyx je napisala kad se vidi nešto
> (i onda neko kaže da na ovom forumu pišemo bedastoće-samo pprepričavamo vlastita iskustva i ono što su nam doktori rekli)


Veliki potpis na ovo.. Poludim svaki put kad mi netko kaze okani se foruma.. Tamo samo gluposti..
Pa nije me prijateljica na kavi educirala i naucila ono sto znam!

----------


## La-tica

Ma neee..nisam mislila ici na uzv..boze ne znam ni kaj bi rekla  :Smile:  nego da me moja nepetost dotjera do blesavih ideja  :Smile:  Ici cu danas gledat kak je Banderas uredio Cvjetni..mozda me umiri  :Smile: 

J§D hiperstimulacija?

----------


## J&D

Pa da reko da nemas mozda hiper?ako te boli jako

----------


## J&D

Tj ako ti je jako napeto u trbuhu i cickama?

----------


## La-tica

Pa nije tak jako, kao mjesecnica bole!  Ne razumijem termin hiperstimulacija...na papirima mi pod vrsta stimulacije pise slabo stimulirani ciklus...

----------


## J&D

A da..... Ti nisi u punom stimuliranom! Hiperstimulacija je kad ti jajnici i organizam prejako reagiraju na stimulaciju... Onda se jajnici uvecaju moguce je skupljanje vode u trbuhu i ide se cesto na hospitalizaziju! Kod mene se npr. Dr bojao hipera, jer sam tamnoputa! Ali ako imas malo m-bolova to je ok! I ja ih imam

----------


## La-tica

Nadam se da cu tvojim stopama do +

----------


## Inesz

J&D
čestitam na plusu  :Smile:  neka beta sutra bude velika!  

evo i profu si nam lijepo oprala u vezi onog slavnog  serijskog naručivanja pacijentica nekoliko dana nakon transfera...  :Laughing: 




> Dr bojao hipera, jer sam *tamnoputa*! Ali ako imas malo m-bolova to je ok! I ja ih imam


možeš li mi objasniti vezu tamnoputosti i hiper stimulacije? što ti je dr u svezi toga rekao?

----------


## J&D

Hvala dragicka! Ma kaze da su cesto tamnopute i dlakavije :Sad:  curke "plodnije" tj imaju same od sebe vise hormona! Nije pravilo!

----------


## ljube

Rizik od razvoja hiperstimulacijskog sindroma povećan je kod žena sa dijagnozom policističnih jajnika, a tamna put i više hormona (kojih?) mi nije baš jasna korelacija.

----------


## sejla

Čitam ovo o uzv-u, pa evo da ponovno podijelim svoj slučaj.....Na 13dnt velika beta 2401. Naručila sam se na uzv tjedan dana nakon toga, dr nije vidio embrij nego samo GV i ŽV i odmah me otpisao da se najvjerovatnije radi o blighted ovumu i nek se ne nadam (iako sam ja prvo odmah pitala jel možda samo prerano....). Idući dan beta bila 65 707, i dan nakon toga se na uzv-u (na drugom mjestu) prvi put vidio inicijalni embrionalni odjek od 1,5mm  :Zaljubljen: 

Puno, puno sreće svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## J&D

Neznam ljube... Ja uopce nisam strucna na tom podrucju... Meni je tako rekao... I imao je u potpunosti pravo! Da nije mozda bi se pitala, ali ovako vidim da je znao sta radi i to jako dobro! Mozda oni nama to onako laicki objasne! ali ero hvala mu... Sve je od prvog dana bilo kako je rekao i sve to u dlaku, nije fulao milimetra, ni dijagnozu ni razvoj situacije! Za to mu skidam kapu! I nije mi ni jednu stvar presutio.....mozda zato i jesu odgovori sklembavi...tj. Meni i mm razumljivi i dovoljni!

----------


## J&D

Bravo sejla! Cestitam na beturini i na kras om ultrazvuku a taj dr. Nek se tera u tri pm!

----------


## J&D

E da danas imamo drugi + na testu ( nisam mogla izdrzati) sutra beta!

----------


## sejla

> Bravo sejla! Cestitam na beturini i na kras om ultrazvuku a taj dr. Nek se tera u tri pm!


Hvala J&D, to je sad već moja velka curka koja se redovito bacaka u trbuščiću  :Heart:  Htjela sam samo ponovno to svoje iskustvo podijeliti s vama, da se netko ne obeshrabri ako uzv odmah ne pokaže sve što bi (navodno) tada trebao....

Čestitke na plusiću, ma bit će to i superbeta  :Very Happy:

----------


## 123beba

J&D javi nam sutra brzo svoju veeeeeliku beturinu! Da te i službeno proglasimo ponosnom trudnicom!  :Wink: 

La-tica, ipak moraš još malo imati strpljenja, znam da je teško, ali sve u ovom trenutku što možeš je pozabaviti se sa nekakvim stvarima koje nisu vezane uz ovu temu i pokušati što "bezbolnije" provesti još idućih tjedan dana... Ja te potpuno razumijem... meni je dr. vađenje bete stavio na 18. dnt. i moram čekati još 6 dana...

----------


## J&D

Hvala ti beba!! Jesi ti ptimala boostere?

----------


## La-tica

123beba, vadimo isti datum betu...  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Booster sam primila na dan punkcije i poslije ne... samo stavljam utrogestane...
La-tica, držim fige da nam 5.11. bude jako sretan dan!  :Wink: 

J&D, nadam se da ćeš nas uskoro razveseliti sa super velikom betom!

----------


## J&D

Curke evo i ovdje da napisem, 14 dnt beta 735! Ako ima kakvih komentara molim vas! Hvala svima na velikoj podrsci i brizi....! Volim vas sve i svima vam drzim fige

----------


## sejla

J&D, komentar je čestitam i uživaj u predivnoj beti  :Grin:   :Very Happy:  Sretno i dalje!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Curke evo i ovdje da napisem, 14 dnt beta 735! Ako ima kakvih komentara molim vas! Hvala svima na velikoj podrsci i brizi....! Volim vas sve i svima vam drzim fige


Već sam ti čestitala na odbrojavanju pa ću ti ovdje samo reći da mi miriši na dvojkice, iako ne mora značiti ali eto.. Mislim da nam je i TIkica78 imala sličnu betu, a sad mazi dvije mrvice  :Smile:

----------


## MalaMa

J&D velike čestitke na veeeeeelikoj beti!  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Hvala curke bibimitka rojeci ti se pozlatile!!!

----------


## La-tica

ajme..J&D..čestitke  :Love:

----------


## J&D

Hvala puno curke

----------


## J&D

I ja vama zelim sto prije isti ishod! Svima koje ga ocekuju naravno

----------


## 123beba

*J&D*  :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Hvala puno curke


Ajd sad malo na pdf Najraniji simptomi trudnoce  :Smile:

----------


## mirelaj

Cure da li znate koja je bolnica najbolja za rađanje dvojčeka?

----------


## mirelaj

imam višak natrii tetraboratis vaginalete, rok trajanja je do 4mj 2013. Ako nekoj treba ja bi joj poklonila jer meni ne treba

----------


## Snekica

Kopirala sam tvoj post na Oglasnu ploču

----------


## 123beba

Moram ovo podijeliti sa vama... Bila sam nestrpljiva i maloprije napravila test koji je pozitivan!  :Smile:  Druga crtica je malo svjetlija od kontrolne no mislim da je to ok. Uglavnom, nadam se da će i beta u ponedjeljak biti ok.  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uh sto se veselim plusicima, crticama... :Smile:  Bravo 123beba

----------


## Snekica

beba čestitam!

----------


## željkica

123beba bravo čestitam od  :Heart: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## J&D

Hoce sigurno bravo beba!

----------


## mravak

*123beba* bravo! Čestitam! To je to!

----------


## 123beba

Hvala vam, no mene je nekako strah veseliti se prije nego mi to službeno potvrdi i neka lijepa beta...

----------


## J&D

Beba ja se ni nakon 2 testa nisam veselila, sada se ne veselim dok se sutra beta ne podupla.... I tako ali mislim da je to normalno i da mozes odahnuti

----------


## La-tica

> Cure da li znate koja je bolnica najbolja za rađanje dvojčeka?


Ne znam tko ima najviše iskustva sa dvojčekima, ali meni je Vinogradska No 1 u svemu i definitivno ću tamo roditi jednog dana  :Wink:

----------


## La-tica

> Moram ovo podijeliti sa vama... Bila sam nestrpljiva i maloprije napravila test koji je pozitivan!  Druga crtica je malo svjetlija od kontrolne no mislim da je to ok. Uglavnom, nadam se da će i beta u ponedjeljak biti ok.


Hej,čestitke..ja sam cijeli dan na vagi..jel bio prvi jutarnji urin? Koji si test koristila??

----------


## J&D

Curke mala napomena... Vidim da radite testice drzim fige! Intim plus test...od plive... Bio plus i nakon 2 sata nestao, ja se naprosto izbezumila! Jasno mi je bilo da se iz negativnog desi pozitivno nakon 30 min a, meni obrnuto, plus nestao!!!!!!!!!!! Ali evo trudna! Pa da se ne izbezumite ako vam se slicno desi

----------


## pipi73

> Curke mala napomena... Vidim da radite testice drzim fige! Intim plus test...od plive... Bio plus i nakon 2 sata nestao, ja se naprosto izbezumila! Jasno mi je bilo da se iz negativnog desi pozitivno nakon 30 min a, meni obrnuto, plus nestao!!!!!!!!!!! Ali evo trudna! Pa da se ne izbezumite ako vam se slicno desi


mislim da je najbolje test citati poslije 5 min...sve kasnije nema veze sa pravim rezultatima i kao nije validno...

123beba bravo!cestitam....neka bude kao kod J&D pa da slavimo

----------


## J&D

Ma u potpunosti si u pravu... I ja to znam..ali civjece ne kuzim da moze nestati, na ovom drugom evo jos i danas crtice, a ovo! Kako sam i rekla jasno mi je da postane poslje pozitivan, ali ovo! Eto da se ne prepadnete

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam radila test popodne jer sam ujutro odlučila da neću još...  :Smile:   :Smile:  Radila sam s onim trakicama sa e-bay... Kaže da se očita nakon 5 min ali se meni već nakon minutu pojavila i druga crta... Kroz dvije min je već dosta i potamnila no nakon što smo pogledali test bacila sam ga u smeće  :Smile:  i tako se rezultat ne smije očitavati nakon dužeg vremena. Meni je jučer bio 14 dnt.

----------


## J&D

Ma bravo samo nek je tu!

----------


## 123beba

eto, ja sam i danas "ponovila gradivo" i opet *+* !!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
sad mi samo ostaje mirno čekati pon. i betu! Nadam se da su se moje obje mrvice uhvatile pa da uskoro možemo čuti  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## J&D

Curke danas beta 2750! 15dnt ako je transfer 0

----------


## J&D

Svima puuuno cestitki za ++ srceka i bete!

----------


## hrki

123beba ,čestitam na PLUSIĆU :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam,cure :Smile: 

Meni je danas tek 4dnt,apsolutno nikakvih simptomcica,nikakva probadanja,nadutost..bas nista,nista..a ja hladna ko sprica..cudna sam si skroz.
Ali danas,sam nekako prehladena,tak se lose osjecam,glava,me ubija,nos zastopan,neka malaksalost me sora cijeli dan..ali nemam temp..ona je 37..
Ne znam e smijm neku tabletu popit?

Cure sa plusicima,pozitivnim betama kakavi su vasi simptomi bili? J%D i 123 beba,vi ste,nam friske...
Pusa

----------


## Snekica

temperatura 37.0-37.4 je sasvim normalna nakon transfera tako da ne brineš. Pij čaja, meda, limuna, utopli se, uvali na kauč i uživaj! I prošetaj, cirkulacije radi.

----------


## milasova8

Hvala :Smile:  budem vani,mozda i previse ipak treba proci dan..da sam doma cijelo vrijme izludila bi..
Ali sad cu za promjenu malo leci uz caj..

----------


## Snekica

Treba iskoristiti svaku zraku sunca! Jeste li znali da je dovoljno 10min biti na suncu da bi pokrili dnevnu potrebnu količinu D vit.?

----------


## milasova8

Eto vidis,svasta na Rodi naucis :Smile: 
Znaci,ja sam se danas opskrbila vit.D

----------


## J&D

Evo ovako draga milasova.... Ja sam hedino osjecala pritisak neki cudni! Ali nista ovako drasticno...cak da nisam znala za postupak nebi ni zamjetila 5 dnt 3 dnevnog, sam osjetila tocno 6 puta kao da je neko povukao skalpel u meni od desnog jajnika prema sredini! 6i 7 dan nista pa me malo panika sorala! (.)(.) isto cak prestale biti napete! E osmi dan sam imala zgaravicu za krepat! Inace ju nikad nemam ali mozda je slucajno! Navece je necak podrignuo kraj mene i ja se ispovracala ko prava! (.)(.) laganini napete, pocinju menstrualni bolovi ali u intervalima i traju dok kao nisam trebala dobiti! Kicma boli ali mozda i od lezanja! E da 10 dan sam valjda pojela 9 litara kiselog kupusa na cuzpajs, fuj! Nista mi nije pretjerano ukazivalo na t. Osim sto mi se pred mengu nista nije jelo a pogotovo ne slatko, sto je zivo cudo! I dan danas nisam gladna i nis mi se ne jede, osim toga nikakve simptome nemam od trudnoce, (.)(.) lagano napete. I to je to i svo vrijeme mi je temperatura bila 37 mjerila valjda 90 puta dnevno. I meni se stalno lezalo, umarala sam se kad bi otisla do wc-a ! I konstanto od prvog dana transfera zed.. I jos nije prestala, a sukladno s tim i odlazak na toalet svakih 2 sata! Eto malo je dugo, ali nadam se da ce se netko naci u ovome i olaksati si cekanje! Milasova temp. Ne mora biti los znak

----------


## J&D

E da i na dan neocekivane m konstantna glavonolja i tako 3 dana..... Koliko mi inace traje m! Umjesto m dosla glavobolja  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

A ja zderem ko nikad :Smile:  sve u kuci potamanim..
A da,donji dio leda me isto bola za popiz.....
Vidjet cemo za 10 dana...

----------


## J&D

Ma vjerujem da bi to moglo biti to! Uostalom ovaj mjesec su nam zvjezde naklonjene

----------


## milasova8

Hladne sam glave,pa se ne zelim zavaravati nekakvim simptomcicima kojih zapravo niti nema..
Samo sto sporo prolaze dani.pa ne mozes da ne mislis na eventualnu trudnocu..
Vidjet cemo,mozda se ugodno iznenadim za 10- ak dana :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Uh, simptomi.. Mrzim ih.. Kod mene ništa, euforija je trajala do 6 dpt, a od tada ništa.. Samo probadanje u stomaku (jajnici valjda).. Danas mi je 10 dpt blastica...
Mislim da će biti jedna velika 0...

----------


## J&D

Bubimitka hoces li raditi test

----------


## 123beba

J&D čestitke za krasnu betu!!!! Za par dana ćeš i cuti otkucaje!  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Hvala draga, pa dr L. Me narucio na pregled u nedjelju ovu... E sad ne znam jel to prerano, uopce ne znam sta ocekivati od pregleda i sta me ceka

----------


## 123beba

Ja se ne mogu pohvaliti nikakvim simptomima. Jedino su me (.)(.) boljele povremeno no to mi je standardni PMS pa nisam to baš uzimala kao referentan pokazatelj. Jedino što me iznenadilo jučer ujutro i ponovilo se danas je bila izrazita glad ujutro...

----------


## 123beba

> Hvala draga, pa dr L. Me narucio na pregled u nedjelju ovu... E sad ne znam jel to prerano, uopce ne znam sta ocekivati od pregleda i sta me ceka


Ja sam mislila da je to prerano za uzv... No, kako god, uzivaj i čuvaj svoje mrve  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

I ja sam bila ujutro gladna budila muza jadnog da mi u pola 5 radi dorucak....

----------


## Anja&ja

Oh, drage moje.... teško je ovo iščekivanje, apsolutno vas razumijem. Gladna sam, žedna sam, sa povemenom žgaravicom, tu i tamo bolnim ali mekim (.)(.), sa glavoboljom zadnjih dana, sa temperaturom do 37, 4 ........ ali ne smijem previše očekivati .......da ne bi "prizemljenje" bilo utoliko teže .....
Svaki put kažem, ovaj put je drugačije i onda debeli -, tako da više ne vjerujem ni sebi .......moram se strpiti do sutra kada ću imati barem jedan opipljiv dokaz - test....

----------


## 123beba

Anja, sretno sa testom sutra... Da bude veliki debeli +

----------


## 2hope

*J&D* i ja sam prvi uzv kod drL imala rano, 6-7 dana nakon pozitivne bete, bila sam točno 5 tjedana
U tom periodu je gledao je koliko ima GV....čestitam i ovdje  :Klap:

----------


## Anja&ja

> Anja, sretno sa testom sutra... Da bude veliki debeli +


Hvala ti  :Smile: 
Držim ti fige u ponedjeljak za veeeeliikuuuuuu betu !

----------


## 123beba

Hvala!!! Jedva čekam ponedjeljak!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Cure čestitam svima na lijepim betama i puno sreće dalje!

----------


## Biljka

Curke, i ja sam čekaliCa od utorka Radili smo PICSI u Prague Fertility Centru, ubačena 2 (4dn), 5 zamrznutih 
Danas je 3dpt

----------


## Anja&ja

Nikad dočekati jutro. No, ništa dobro  :Sad: . Test je negativan. 
Šta mislite, ima li smisla uopće vaditi betu u ponedjeljak ?

----------


## Konfuzija

> Nikad dočekati jutro. No, ništa dobro . Test je negativan. 
> Šta mislite, ima li smisla uopće vaditi betu u ponedjeljak ?


Žao mi je, Anja  :Sad: . Ja bih ipak izvadila betu. Možda je biokemijska trudnoća. To ti test neće pokazati, a vrijedna je informacija za dalje.

----------


## berishka

pozdrav cure,evo da se i ja pridruzim...prvi ivf/icsi,punkcija bila 16.10.nakon dugog protokol DECAPEPTYL + GONAL, transfer 21.10.odlicne dvije blastociste,nikakvih simptoma,al od 8.dana smedji iscjedak,zatim 10.dana tamna krv-neobilna,da bi jucer i danas presla u svjezu krv,takoder neobilna,al ipak dnevni stalno u upotrebi.u pon.trebam vadit betu.sto mislite postoji ipak sansa trudnoce,ili je vec gotovo???

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka hoces li raditi test


napravila sam test, mikrospkopska druga crtica vidljiva valjda samo meni pod odredjenim kutom..  :Sad:   Ne nadam se baš...

----------


## mare41

Bubi, crte ima ili? nisam shvatila da li se vidi, ponoviš test sutra?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubi, crte ima ili? nisam shvatila da li se vidi, ponoviš test sutra?


Joj Mare, vidim ju samo ja valjda  :Smile:   Ponovit ću svakako i danas i sutra i prekosutra  :Smile:  
Ja sam potrošila svoje testiće s neta pa mi je dala prijateljica 3 kom što joj je ostalo, ali i njoj je bio negativan a beta pozitivna... Hvatam se za slamčice, znam..
Ali ne mogu si pomoći... Moram sad i do ljekarne...

----------


## J&D

Bubi sve ce biti u redu upitni su i ti testovi, kao sto sam negdje pisala moj plus kad je nestao skoro se onesvjestila.... Tako da nemoj sada panicariti napravi jos koji test

----------


## mari mar

Bubi držim  :fige:  jako jako!!! Kad vadiš betu?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hvala cure, sve je to meni jasno, ali eto, valjda volim mučiti samu sebe..
Mari mar tražila sam te jutros.. Prijateljica jučer vadila betu 13 dpt i beta 58, odmah sam se tebe sjetila.. Još je i prokrvarila i sad je na iglama do sutra dok ne ponovi betu.. Jesi ti krvarila?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Eh da, beta u srijedu, danas mi je 11 dpt blastica....

----------


## milasova8

Ma ti testovi su zabluda..
Bubi,ja vjerujem u visoku betu koja ce se pokazati u srijedu :Smile: 
Ja sam cvrsto odlucila da nema testova prije bete,sva sreca nemam niti jedan doma...

----------


## J&D

Strogo svima zabranjujem da pokvare ovaj niz trudnica, jeste cule i vi i vase mrvice... Nemojte nam kvariti niz!!!!!!!! Bit cu ljuuuuta.....nego fino da ste sve trudne!

----------


## berishka

pozdrav cure,evo da vam se i ja pridruzim...prvi ivf/icsi,16.10.punkcija,transfer 21.10.dvije odlicne blastociste.nikakvih simptoma,ali 8.dan poceo smedji iscjedak,a od 10.dan tamno neobilno krvarenje,koje se od jucer pretvorilo u svjezu krv,takoder neobilnu.nastavila sam s utrogestanim oralno 3x2. u pon.trebam vadit betu.jel tko imao slicno iskustvo?da se nadam necemu ili je vec sve gotovo?

----------


## 123beba

Bubi, a da sacekas do ponedjeljka za ponavljanje testa... I bez obzira na test drzimm fige za odličnu betu.

----------


## željkica

[QUOTE=berishka;2263680]pozdrav cure,evo da vam se i ja pridruzim...prvi ivf/icsi,16.10.punkcija,transfer 21.10.dvije odlicne blastociste.nikakvih simptoma,ali 8.dan poceo smedji iscjedak,a od 10.dan tamno neobilno krvarenje,koje se od jucer pretvorilo u svjezu krv,takoder neobilnu.nastavila sam s utrogestanim oralno 3x2. u pon.trebam vadit betu.jel tko imao slicno iskustvo?da se nadam necemu ili je vec sve gotovo?[/QUOT
Nažalost ću te morat rastužit tako je bilo i meni betu nisam ni vadila,kad sam vidjela smeđi iscjedak zvala sam dr. rekao mi je da prestanem uzimat utriće i vještica je stigla :Evil or Very Mad:  ali nikad se nezna to je moje iskustvo nazovi dr u pon, želim ti sreću da se čudo dogodi.

----------


## željkica

J&d , u potpunosti se slažem s tobom!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## maca papucarica

> napravila sam test, mikrospkopska druga crtica vidljiva valjda samo meni pod odredjenim kutom..   Ne nadam se baš...


Ako se radi o One step testovima sa neta, meni je dva puta bila mikroskopski vidljiva crtica na betu preko 100. Treci put sam radila One step i Wondfo istovremeno, na Wondfo crtica tri puta tamnija, beta isti dan 120.  :fige:

----------


## berishka

hvala,zeljkice,i ja se nadam cudu.zvala sam sestru jucer u cita,i rekla mi je da nastavim s terapijom do bete,ako nije prava menstruacija.
vidjet cemo u pon.sve,ja nastavljam s terapijom i nadam se....

----------


## Bubimitka81

da, testovi su sa neta.. Ovi što trenutno imam stari su preko 3 godine i više.. iako im je rok 01./14. Živčana sam kao ćuko  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## berishka

zeljkice,vidim da si ti poslije stimuliranog postupka imala FET.koliko dugo se mora cekati za taj postupak?

----------


## mari mar

> Hvala cure, sve je to meni jasno, ali eto, valjda volim mučiti samu sebe..
> Mari mar tražila sam te jutros.. Prijateljica jučer vadila betu 13 dpt i beta 58, odmah sam se tebe sjetila.. Još je i prokrvarila i sad je na iglama do sutra dok ne ponovi betu.. Jesi ti krvarila?


...krvarila sam ali ne tako rano, negdje u 10+4, vrlo malo neka 2-3 dana, i gin. mi je rekao da mirujem!!!!! jao mogu misliti kako joj je samo nek miruje.....  :štrika:  Nikad neću zaboraviti kad mi dr. L. rekao: beta je niska, ali pozitivna......!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Thanks mari mar..
Koja je ovo igra živaca, oni koji nemaju problema sa začećem ne znaju koliko su sretni.. Red strepnje, red brige i tako u krug.... :gaah:

----------


## J&D

Bubimitka.. Pa tim je testovima skoro istekao rok.... Ne sekiraj se! Gotovo sam uvjerena da ce sve biti uredu

----------


## anddu

> Bubi sve ce biti u redu upitni su i ti testovi, kao sto sam negdje pisala moj plus kad je nestao skoro se onesvjestila.... Tako da nemoj sada panicariti napravi jos koji test


J&D na testu ti piše da se zanemare sve promjene na testu nakon što prođe određeno vrijeme, ne sjećam se koliko. I meni je plus nestao a beta pozitivna

----------


## milasova8

Mene ubija donji dio leda..jel nekom tako? Danas tek 5 dnt blastica

----------


## hrki

Drage moje evo mene sa ne baš dobrim vijestima.Danas ujutro primjetila sam smeđkasti iscjedak tokom popodneva krenulo je lagano krvarenje.Tada mi se srušio cijeli svijet.Čula sam se sa dr.A i rekao je da nastavim sa utrogestanima (da ih pijem), a betu neka izvadim u ponedjeljak.Baš sam jako jako tužna.

----------


## milasova8

A jooooj :Sad:  zao mi je jako...

----------


## J&D

> J&D na testu ti piše da se zanemare sve promjene na testu nakon što prođe određeno vrijeme, ne sjećam se koliko. I meni je plus nestao a beta pozitivna


Ne na intinm plusu pise da se test ne ocitava nakon pola sata jer iz negativnog moze preci u pozitivan, i to mi je logicno, o nestajanju ne pise nista.... I nisam ja isla ocitavati nego ostao na masini....idem ves prat i sok i nevjerica! Na drugom testu koji sam radila evo jos i sada + a ovo kazem frapirala se jer je nestao! A bio tu! Nebi nikad ocitavala test nakon vremena koji pise!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hrki  draga  :Love:

----------


## J&D

Hrki zao mi je!

----------


## Muma

*hrki*  :fige:  da stane krvarenje i da se mrva duboko ugnijezdila

----------


## Anja&ja

Hrki, zao mi je. Nije nas dan  :Sad: 
Ja sam se isto cula s dr i vec kovala s njim planove za dalje.... Drzi se, doci cemo mi do cilja !

----------


## jo1974

> Drage moje evo mene sa ne baš dobrim vijestima.Danas ujutro primjetila sam smeđkasti iscjedak tokom popodneva krenulo je lagano krvarenje.Tada mi se srušio cijeli svijet.Čula sam se sa dr.A i rekao je da nastavim sa utrogestanima (da ih pijem), a betu neka izvadim u ponedjeljak.Baš sam jako jako tužna.


e moja hrki ti isti scenarij ko i kod mene isto trebala vaditi betu u utorak a u subotu krenule su kod mene prvo žilice a pravo krvarenje je krenulo tek u ponedeljak ujutro,da se ipak nešto desi i da se iznenadiš kad izvadiš betu,žao mi je ...

----------


## Anja&ja

> Žao mi je, Anja . Ja bih ipak izvadila betu. Možda je biokemijska trudnoća. To ti test neće pokazati, a vrijedna je informacija za dalje.


Hvala ti  :Smile: , vec sam otplakala svoje....

----------


## 123beba

Biljka, dobro nam došla na forum i želim ti da se već kroz par dana možeš preseliti na dio foruma rezerviran za naše sretne trudnice!

Anja, žao mi je...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Berisha, ne znam što reći, ja bih na tvom mjestu ipak otišla izvaditi betu...

Bubimitka, mislim da si trebaš dati malo više vremena... ja sam test radila tek 14 dnt... Stvarno vjerujem da je jednostavno prerano za neku uvjerljivu debelu crtu... Držim  :fige:  da beta bude ogromna!!!!  

O Hrki... baš mi je žao... :Crying or Very sad:  šaljem ti veliki virtualni  :Love: ... nadam se da će ipak biti sve ok... držim  :fige:

----------


## željkica

Berishka, onda napravi kako ti je sestra rekla pa nam javi rezultat u pon! sretnooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!kod kojeg si dr?

----------


## mačak

vece 
da vam se pridruzim , i mi pokušavam  da ostanem trudna o drugi puta  :Smile:  
nadam se da, ce to biti ubrzo aBd

----------


## butterfly101

> Drage moje evo mene sa ne baš dobrim vijestima.Danas ujutro primjetila sam smeđkasti iscjedak tokom popodneva krenulo je lagano krvarenje.Tada mi se srušio cijeli svijet.Čula sam se sa dr.A i rekao je da nastavim sa utrogestanima (da ih pijem), a betu neka izvadim u ponedjeljak.Baš sam jako jako tužna.



DRŽIM FIGE DAJE TO ZBOG IMPLANTACIJE.... :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## milasova8

Biljka,dobrodosla na forum..javi se na odbrojavanje pa da te stavin na.listu :Smile: 
Sretno

----------


## J&D

Pa di ste sve?????? Neka grozna tisina tu....

----------


## hrki

Drage moje krvarenje danas nije stalo, naprotiv imam užasne bolove u donjem dijelu trbuha mislim da je menga stigla :Crying or Very sad: . Sad jedva čekam da se sutra čujem sa dr. A i da mi kaže kad mogu po svoje smrzliće.Jel zna možda netko, jel mogu možda već u ovom ciklusu?
Svima vam šaljem puno,puno pozitivnih vibrica za sve što vam treba pa se poslužite :Yes: !

----------


## J&D

Hrki draga bas mi je strasno zao!  Jesi sigurna da je bas bas to to? A da ipak mozda betu vadis? Ali vidim pfosla si puno toga, tako da vjerojatno vec sama znas kad je gotovo

----------


## željkica

Hrhi žao mi je  :Love:  ,mislim da nemožeš odmah da se jajnici moraju malo odmorit,bar je tako meni bilo.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Hrki meni je Luci rekao da jedan ciklus mora biti pauza prije smrzlica, dakle mozes sljedeci mjesec...

----------


## J&D

Bubimitka sta se dogada?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka sta se dogada?


Ma nista jos, to sam ga pitala unaprijed da znam... Test jutros negativan.. Mislim da cu i procuriti ubrzo, sinoc sam nesto brljavila vec....

----------


## J&D

A neee! Ma tak sam si bila sigurna da je to to, kod tebe.... Ali mozda bude jos! Dok ne bude negativna beta ti si zvanicno trudna!

----------


## La-tica

Nalaz beta HCG tek u 15h....raspoloženje u sklopu sa vremenom ;(

----------


## Bubimitka81

Stigla M.. Neću ni vaditi betu..  :Sad:

----------


## Snekica

:Sad:

----------


## J&D

Jao bubi, ne mogu ti ni opisati koliko mi je strasno zao! Osjecam se kao da je meni dosla! Drzi se draga moja, nemoj ocajavati nego dalje u nove pobjede! Jesi javila dr-u? Sta je rekao?

----------


## J&D

Latica javljaj sta se dogada!

----------


## Anja&ja

Bubimitka, žao mi je  :Sad: 
I meni su rane još svježe ali jake smo mi žene !

----------


## hrki

Bubimitka i meni je žao :Love: , :Love: .
Ja sam betu izvadila ona je 0.Drži se draga i nama će se jednom posrećiti.

----------


## La-tica

Ja sam trudna!!!!!!!!!!!

Beta 267  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## berishka

evo da vam javim,beta jutros vadjena iznosi 92.42.ipak se dogodilo cudo  :Wink: ))))
zvala dr. rekao mi da je malo niska za 15.dan,al opet je trudnoca,da nastavim s terapijom,i ponovim u srijedu.
ja i dalje imam lagano krvarenje,koje se smanjuje bar kako se meni cini,a inace nikakvih drugih simptoma.

zeljkice,inace sam kod dr.poljaka.

----------


## Inesz

Latica,
čestitam!  :Smile:

----------


## berishka

bubimitka- ja bih na tvom mjestu izvadila betu,jer i meni je u sub.pocelo malo jace krvarenje,i u ned.isto tako,al ipak sam isla vadit betu jutros i pozitivna je,nije velika al opet je ima.nadam se duploj u srijedu,a krvarenje se smanjuje

hrki -zao mi je...

la-tica -cestitam...

----------


## J&D

Latica cestitke od srca

----------


## J&D

Hrki jako mi je zao! Drzi se

----------


## Moe

> Ja sam trudna!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Beta 267


 :Very Happy: 
Čestitam, bravo!

----------


## mari mar

Bubimitka, žao mi je  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

Bubimitka žao mi je.

La tice čestitam!

----------


## La-tica

Bubimitka žao mi je.....

----------


## hrki

La-tica, berishka čestitam na betama :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## La-tica

Hvala svima na čestitkama...gdje je beba 123? I ona je trebala danas vadit betu?

----------


## željkica

La-tica,Berishka čestitam od srca!!!!

Bubimitka, Hrki  žao mi je  :Love: !

----------


## milasova8

beriska, La-tica, 123beba-čestitam od srca na lijepim betama :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

berishka,
kolika je beta? koji dan nakon transfera?

----------


## 2hope

*123beba*, *La-tica*, *berishka* čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*hrki*, *bubimitka* žao mi je drži te se cure :Love:

----------


## rozalija

> *123beba*, *La-tica*, *berishka* čestitam 
> *hrki*, *bubimitka* žao mi je drži te se cure


X

----------


## 123beba

berishka & la-tica čestitam od srca!!!!!!  :Klap:  danas nam je baš sretan dan! Ja sam se baš iznenadila mojoj brojčici (nisam očekivala da će biti tako velika)!  :Smile: 

No, šaljem veliki zagrljaj mojim tužnim damama...  :Love:  Želim vam da kada skupite snage krenete dalje i da onda to uistinu bude uspješan postupak i da se ispod vaših srca smjeste srca vaših malih mrvica! Držite mi se!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## J&D

Curke saljem zagrljaj onima koje ga trebaju, saljem cestitke onima kojima je uspjelo, i saljem ~~~~~~~~onima koje trebaju i ocekuju kojesta!

----------


## berishka

Inesz,beta je 92,42,na 15.dan od transfera dvije bastociste

----------


## Inesz

pitala sam te jer sam ja imala betu 37 na 11dnt 3-dnevnog embrija.
jesi ponavljala betu?

----------


## berishka

ujutro ponavljam,nadam se duploj...
a ti ?

----------


## Inesz

:Smile: 
moja beta je u avataru.
sretno sutra!

----------


## berishka

hvala  :Smile: 

ne razumijem,sta ti znaci to u avataru?

----------


## Mali Mimi

berishka ovo ispod posta što piše to je datum rođenja njenog djeteta,a avatar je sličica  dakle beta je bila davnih dana a rezultat sad već puže možda?

----------


## berishka

aha,super...
hvala  :Wink:

----------


## 123beba

Cure help... Ja inače sve radim po ps-u pa sad ne znam što da radim... Inače utrice stavljam svaki dan u 6, 14 i 22 sata. No danas sam zaboravila sa sobom ponjeti vaginalete a otišla sam od kuće i sada se vratila.... Znači, preskočila sam u 14 h. Kad da si stavim vaginalete? Jel mogu sada pa sutra nastaviti po starom planu u 6 ujutro? Ako napravim tako onda sam preskočila jedno stavljanje. Molim vas savjete... Fala

----------


## Mali Mimi

a stavi šta prije i onda opet možda prije neg zaspiš

----------


## 123beba

Neće to biti problem ako stavim u razmaku od 4 sata?

----------


## J&D

Beba ja stavljam svakih 8 sati, i eventualno fulam sat, ja nebi stavljala nakon 4 sata posto je opisano da je dosta opasno predoziranje, ja bi na tvom mjestu ako ides spavati navila sat pa stavila u ponoc pa onda opet po starom ujutro u 6!

----------


## 123beba

Ma ja ću preskočiti taj jedan... Stavila sam u 7 i stavit cu ujutro u 5. Sutra idem ponovno vaditi betu pa ću pitati dr. jesam ok napravila. Više me je strah prevelike doze nego da imam ovaj razmak od 11 sati....

----------


## berishka

cure,beta 286,3 :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Cestitam,to se utruplalo!!! Bravo :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

> berishka ovo ispod posta što piše to je datum rođenja njenog djeteta,a avatar je sličica  dakle beta je bila davnih dana a rezultat sad već puže možda?


 :Very Happy: 
Mali Mimi, plazio je po trbuhu kao mala zmijica sve do jučer... od jučer puže na koljenima, pravo puzi od jučer ... 
ti kao da si vidovota... :Heart: 

berishka, lijep rast... koji je danas dan nakon transfera?

cure, šaljem svima puno dobrih ~~~~~

----------


## bubekica

evo i mene k vama  :Smile:  danas 1dpt. moram dosta mirovati zbog rizika od hipera pa ja tako na smjene malo lezuckam na kaucu, malo perem sudje, malo gledam tv i uzivam. nisam se zalijepila za krevet, ali trudim se nekako sve u postotcima - 75% mirovanja, 25% prckanja po stanu. ne peglam nikad pa ne namjeravam ni sad poceti, prasinu i usisavanje sam prebacila na druge. ispada da nis ne radim  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

bubekica,samo ti odmaraj i uživaj neka drugi rade!neće im bit ništa  :Smile:

----------


## Argente

> ne peglam nikad pa ne namjeravam ni sad poceti


evo pet, sestro  :Laughing: 
Čuj jesu ti ispunktirali sve folikule? Je li to uopće izvedivo kod PCOSa?

----------


## bubekica

prilikom transfera sam vidjela jedan od jajnika s barem tri folikula i sestru koja je kvrcnula po monitoru nekoliko puta s tihim pitanjem - sto je ovo... dalje su nesto razgovarali doktorica (koja je radila punkciju), doktor i ta sestra, ali nisam mogla cuti o cemu. nakon transfera mi je doktor dao jasna i detaljna uputstva sto smijem, sto ne smijem, sto se moze desiti. ugl, napuhanost i bolne jajnike nek pretrpim, ako se javi bilokoji drugi simptom (problemi s mokrenjem, otezano disanje) nek im odmah dodjem. da su se potrudili na sve nacine smanjiti rizik (decapeptyl a ne hcg stoperica, mala doza gonala, puno punktiranih folikula), ali da uvijek postoji sansa, pogotovo ako dodje do trudnoce. rekao je da za tjedan dana ocekujem pogorsanje simptome (ako dodje do t) i da me to ne prepadne nego da mirujem i puno puno pijem. nikako se ne smijem zalijepit za krevet (kako je rekao - dobit cete mi trombozu), nego sve lijepo laganini, ali bez ponavljajucih radnji. 
meni je danas puno bolje nego proslih dana, nocas sam prvi put ne isla piskit usred noci jer mi jajnici pritiscu mjehur, tako da znam da se polako stanje smiruje - vjerujatno kako isparuje brevactid koji sam dobila na punkciji (onaj mali od 1500).
predvecer sam prosetala pesa i evo - ziva sam, a da na mrvice nema utjecaja, to znamo  :Smile:

----------


## La-tica

Hej..pitanjce..dakle 12 dnt beta 227, 14dnt beta 568. Jel bi to mogli biti dvojčeki? Ne znam kako to ide....ako su dvije posteljice, zar ne bi broj trebao biti veći?

----------


## Moe

> Hej..pitanjce..dakle 12 dnt beta 227, 14dnt beta 568. Jel bi to mogli biti dvojčeki? Ne znam kako to ide....ako su dvije posteljice, zar ne bi broj trebao biti veći?


Posluži se s ovom tablicom:
http://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Twin
Moja beta je bila prema ovoj tablici između dvojki i trojki a vraćen je jedan embrij  :Smile: 
Tako da mislim da visina bete ne mora ništa značiti.

----------


## 123beba

pa po ovoj tablici ja sam definitivno sa duplićima!  :Smile:  nadam se da ćemo u utorka čuti 2 srčeka!  :Smile: 

Bubi, ti nam samo odmaraj, neka te maze i paze i tko je uopće vidio peglati?!?!?  :Smile: ))) Imaš se vremena naraditi dovoljno u životu... mislim da je ovo vrijeme kad smo definitivno zaslužile da se za nas brinu!  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

123beba moja beta 18dnt je bila 2187 pa imamo jedno srčeko, nema pravila

----------


## J&D

Ne mora biti...meni se cak i premala cini, moja beta je 16dnt bila 2750 pa sam sam u buši! Moze biti s obzirom da je bilo dvojkica i sa manjim betama...

----------


## frka

moja je beta bila veća od prosječne za trojke... preznojavala sam se ko prase jer su mi vratili 3 embrija (uf, da sam znala što sad znam)... na kraju 2 GV, ali samo 1 beba  :Smile:  jedna GV je bila blighted ovum.

----------


## Moe

> preznojavala sam se ko prase


 :Laughing:  sad je smiješno, tad vjerojatno nije bilo  :Sick:

----------


## La-tica

Hvala, taman gledam tu karticu... i nije mi ništa jasno  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

moja je beta 19dpt bila 243
 :Smile: 
ne može se na temelju vrijednosti bhcg predviđati višestruku trudnoću
za to postoji rani uzv.

na temelju početnih vrijednosti bete može se pretpostaviti-ništa.
i inače je vrijednost nalaza bhcg silno precjenjena. to je samo prva informacija o trudnoći. i dobro je da je sa prvim betama sve onako školski...
ali,
masa lijepih, visokih, pravilno duplajućih beta ne završi dobro, a niske i ne baš brzo duplajuće bete donesu živorođene bebe.
pišem to ne da bih plašila sretnice sa lijepim, visokim i pravilno duplajućim betama, već da bih ohrabrila i utješila one koje neće imati školsku vrijednost i dinamiku bete.

 :Smile: 

cure, sretno svakoj, bilo da je riječ o visokoj ili niskoj vrijednosti bete!

----------


## anddu

Cure slušajte Inesz ( :Heart: ), ona sve zna o betama, posebno niskim.

Latica moja je beta tu negdje kao tvoja - 12 dnt 225, 14 dnt 506, i imamo jedno kuckajuće  :Heart: .

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Mali Mimi, plazio je po trbuhu kao mala zmijica sve do jučer... od jučer puže na koljenima, pravo puzi od jučer ... 
> ti kao da si vidovota...
> 
> berishka, lijep rast... koji je danas dan nakon transfera?
> 
> cure, šaljem svima puno dobrih ~~~~~


Eto vidiš kako sam pogodila he,he

----------


## 2hope

I ja samo želim reći da nema pravila oko iznosa bete...
nekoliko ginekologa mi je reklo da bi morala iznositi blizu 1000 kako bi bar GV bila vidljiva u maternici.
Moja je 13 dnt blastociste iznosila oko 2200, zbog krvarenja sam imala 3-4 uzv od 5-7 tjedna trudnoće i cijelo vrijeme je bila vidljiva jedna GV i jedno srce kucajuće.

Baš je lijep ovaj niz  :Very Happy: 
Milasova znam koliko straha unese krvarenje

----------


## milasova8

I kako je zavrsilo kod tebe? Jeel bilo ok na kraju?




> I ja samo želim reći da nema pravila oko iznosa bete...
> nekoliko ginekologa mi je reklo da bi morala iznositi blizu 1000 kako bi bar GV bila vidljiva u maternici.
> Moja je 13 dnt blastociste iznosila oko 2200, zbog krvarenja sam imala 3-4 uzv od 5-7 tjedna trudnoće i cijelo vrijeme je bila vidljiva jedna GV i jedno srce kucajuće.
> 
> Baš je lijep ovaj niz 
> Milasova znam koliko straha unese krvarenje

----------


## 2hope

Sve je bilo ok draga....evo ima pet godina i želi bracu ili seku.
U početku sam mirovala strogo...a kasnije je bilo šetnji,....
Samo hrabro, dan po dan, tjedan po tjedan. Beta ti uduplala, bit će sve ok

----------


## milasova8

Joj,hvala ti puno..
Stvarno sam se prestrasila kad sam vidjela..isplakala kisu..
Sad sam se smirila i nadam se najboljem

----------


## berishka

cure,da vam javim,beta 19.dan 680.6.
 zakazan prvi uzv u petak :Wink:

----------


## amyx

> Hej..pitanjce..dakle 12 dnt beta 227, 14dnt beta 568. Jel bi to mogli biti dvojčeki? Ne znam kako to ide....ako su dvije posteljice, zar ne bi broj trebao biti veći?


Moja beta je 12-ti dan bila 1001, a 14-ti  2383, dalje nisam ni vadila ...

----------


## La-tica

> Cure slušajte Inesz (), ona sve zna o betama, posebno niskim.
> 
> Latica moja je beta tu negdje kao tvoja - 12 dnt 225, 14 dnt 506, i imamo jedno kuckajuće .


E divno..UZV je 20.11 i sva treperim....nemrem dočekati da vidim što se događa i da osvijestim svoju trudnoću...

----------


## Any

Evo i mene ovdje 1dnt... Beta 23.11.  :Joggler:

----------


## Richy

Evo da si i ja malo uključim na ovu temu! Transfer obavljen 05.11. vraćene su mi dvije mrvice, koje su se i jedine oplodile od izvađenih mi 7 jajnih stanica! :Sad:  Nadam se da će biti pravi borci i da su i te dvije u tom slučaju i više nego dovoljne?!Nadam se najboljem?!!Za sada se osjećam dosta dobro, nemam nikakvih posebnih poteškoća ni bolova...pa se pitam da li je i to u redu??!!Beta nalaz vadim 20.11.!!Treba to dočekati??!!hmmm...

----------


## 123beba

Milasova, drži se... Odmaraj... 
Any, držim fige za.super betu.  :Smile:  da ti vrijeme sto prije proleti! 

Cure, jeste na prvi uzv isle sa muzevima ili solo? Moj dragi je na terenu i ne može u utorak ostati u Zg  :Sad:

----------


## 123beba

> Evo da si i ja malo uključim na ovu temu! Transfer obavljen 05.11. vraćene su mi dvije mrvice, koje su se i jedine oplodile od izvađenih mi 7 jajnih stanica! Nadam se da će biti pravi borci i da su i te dvije u tom slučaju i više nego dovoljne?!Nadam se najboljem?!!Za sada se posjećam dosta dobro, nemam nikakvih posebnih poteškoća ni bolova...pa se pitam da li je i to u redu??!!Beta nalaz vadim 20.11.!!Treba to dočekati??!!hmmm...


Richy, niti ja nisam imala nikakav poseban osjećaj. Bila sam ok, dosta sam se kretala i beta je na kraju odlična. Ništa ne brini. Kad želiš odmarati odmaraj, kada se želiš šetati šeći I to je to... Sretno!

----------


## La-tica

> Cure, jeste na prvi uzv isle sa muzevima ili solo? Moj dragi je na terenu i ne može u utorak ostati u Zg


meni je uzv 20.11 i išla bih sa mužem..mislim da se radi vaginalni uzv a poznavajući njega neće biti oduševljen situacijom...tako da ću odlućiti na licu mjesta i ponijeti dugu suknju  :Smile:

----------


## Richy

123beba,hvala ti!!Srce si!!hug,hug!!

----------


## Inesz

> Milasova, drži se... Odmaraj... 
> Any, držim fige za.super betu.  da ti vrijeme sto prije proleti! 
> 
> Cure, jeste na prvi uzv isle sa muzevima ili solo? Moj dragi je na terenu i ne može u utorak ostati u Zg


Mi smo na svaki uz išli zajedno  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

Richy,nemoj se zamarati simptomima- njih jednostavno nema u tako ranoj trudnoci..jedini pokazatelj je pozitivna beta i plus na testu..
Uzivaj,odmaraj..
Ja sam i spremala i kuhala i setala se ,ispijala kave pa malo i lezala..nisam nista osjetila i eto nbeta pozitivna..

----------


## matahari

Također! Naša djevojčica je već zaludila jednog muškarca. Tata se naprosto raspameti kad ju vidi!




> Mi smo na svaki uz išli zajedno

----------


## amyx

> Cure, jeste na prvi uzv isle sa muzevima ili solo? Moj dragi je na terenu i ne može u utorak ostati u Zg


Ja sam sad 29 tt i svaki put idem sama...ustvari ide muž sa mnom , ali čeka vani. Nekak si nije baš za ulazak unutra. Ali mu zato dobri striček doktor svaki put snimi cd da tata gleda bebice doma u miru :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Inesz

Cure, a što vele vaš dragi mužići, zašto ne bi ušli sa vama u ordinaciju?  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

koke. za trudnicke spike imate trudnicku temu! tako bar kaze milivoj, ne tjeram vas ja :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cure, a što vele vaš dragi mužići, zašto ne bi ušli sa vama u ordinaciju?


A koga to briga i zasto je to bitno!? Nekima je mozda neugodno, strano, neki se boje da nece nista skuziti na uzv pa im je zbog toga glupo...
Moj je bio sa mnom na oba uzv prije spontanog, mudro klimao glavom i kad smo izasli mi priznao da on nije vidio nista od toga o cemu smo dr i ja pricali  :Laughing: 
Ovaj put smo i ja i on malo praznovjerni, ici ce unutra kad budemo brojali prstice  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

Sorry, ja sam kriva... Pogrešno pitanje za ovu temu...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

evo da se malo javim, danas je 4dpt, ili 9ti dan od punkcije. bolovi jajnika su nestali, jucer i prekjucer su me mucila neka pikanja nisko u trbuhu, nekih 10cm ispod pupka, danas vise nema ni toga. trazim iskustvo nekog s hiperstimulacijom i trudnocom, ima takvih?

----------


## milasova8

Bubek,mislim da su ti ta pikanja normalna..dobro da te jajnici vi se ne bole..mene su isto bolili nekoliko dana nakon transfera,pogotovo kad bi isla piskiti..
Inace nisam nista osjetila,osim bolova u donjem.djelu leda negdje 7dnt..tek kaf sam izvadila betu  sam imala osjecaj kao da M.stize,mozda psiha..

Nemoj previse razmisljati o simptomima,ne mozes znati jel PMS ili trudnoca,pa nema smisla da se mucis..uzivaj u lkencarenju,tako sam ja..

----------


## J&D

Nisam sigurna, nek se netko
Javi sa vise iskustva, ali meni dr rekao da bi trebala osjetiti kao dvije vrece pjeska na jajnicima, i kad se hoda da imas osjecaj kao da se nesto bucka!! U svakom slucaju draga, miruj i puuuuno tekucine, samo pij

----------


## bubekica

Krivo ste me shvatile, sad nemam ohss, al me zanima iskustvo nekog kome su simptomi hipera jako krenuli s rastom bete. 
Sto se simptoma t tice, imam ih od prije punkcije tako da  :Laughing:

----------


## J&D

Pa hiper se pojacava u trudnoci... Tako da nije nuzno uvjek los znak!

----------


## maca papucarica

> Krivo ste me shvatile, sad nemam ohss, al me zanima iskustvo nekog kome su simptomi hipera jako krenuli s rastom bete. 
> Sto se simptoma t tice, imam ih od prije punkcije tako da


Bubi moja neshvacena  :Smile: 
Draga, zadnje sto se sjecam, Jezic ti je imala ohss nakon poz bete, lezala je i u Petrovoj neko vrijeme, pa joj probaj poslati pp za konkretno iskustvo. Vidim da je u zadnje vrijeme cesce na forumu, tako da mislim da ce ti odgovoriti relativno brzo.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ga izbjegnes

----------


## bubekica

> Bubi moja neshvacena


tak mi i treba kad:
a) pisem na brzaka s moba
b) ne citam sto sam napisala
c) ne editiram.
i ovo nisu ponudjeni odgovori, sva 3 vrijeme za mene  :Smile: 
zanimalo me zapravo dal postoji mogucnosti da nemam simptome hipera kad krene rasti beta, a da svejedno budem trudna, ali nisam htjela da me proglasite ludom panicarkom.

----------


## J&D

Pa simptomi hipera su slicni simptomima trudnoce.... Ali vjerujem naravno da je moguce da ne osjecas nadutost ili tezinu na jajnicima..,, iako sam ih ja imala a nisam bila u hiperu! Tako da vjerujem da su vece sanse da imas te simptome, iako to ne mora biti hiper!

----------


## J&D

Nadam se da smo se sad razumjeli :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

> Nadam se da smo se sad razumjeli


jes, jes, sve jasno  :Wink:  i naravno da su me danas poceli sarafit jajnici. opet. juuhuuu. :smajlickraljicasimptoma:

----------


## mare41

bubek, znas da titram kad spomenes jajnike i hs, aj nek te sarafe zbog T!

----------


## mravak

Cure treba mi savjet
Ovulacija mi je bila 1.11. (odmrzavanje i oplodnja) vračen mi je jedan 4stanični embrij 3d(4.11.)...Ima li smisla sutra vadit betu? Sutra mi je 11dpo3dt...Ako sam trudna biti će pozitivna, zar ne? Ako nisam da prestanem sa utrogestanima....

Ne mogu više izdržat...

----------


## J&D

Mravak jesi primala boostere

----------


## mravak

Nisam ništa... i danas me ubija lijevi jajnik na kojem sam imala ovulaciju..i ne znam zašto...a nije mi diran...tj. punktiran...sek.IVF je

----------


## J&D

Meni se mozdamalo rano cini, ako shvacam dobro prije 7 dana ti je vracen trodnevni embrij!

----------


## mravak

Dobro shvaćaš ....
da i meni se čini prerano...joj jako sam nestrpljiva... :Embarassed:

----------


## J&D

Ja  sam  11 dan nakon transfera radila testic a betu vadila 15 dan, tako da se bojim da ces se samo razocarati, jedino ako imas zivaca igraj se sa testovima! A ako ces se jako razocarati, nemoj ni to

----------


## mravak

joj ... preostaje mi samo čekanje.... :Cool:  ...testove ne radim jer su me zadnju put iznevjrili... 2 dana zaredom negativni ,a ja bila trudna beta je bila 135...

----------


## J&D

Najbolje, zna se zasto se ceka beta! Drzim ti fige u svakom slucaju!

----------


## srecha

Vec sam pisala na odbrojavanju pa cu i tu jer sam tamo mozda fulalla temu. Danas je 9 dnt i primjetila sam smeckasti  iscjedak na gacicama.  Ima tko kakvo pozitivno iskustvo ili da vec planiram sljedeći postupak?

----------


## 2hope

Srecha smeđa boja znači da krvarenje nije svježe,  ja se nadam da nakon muke s HS bude i lijepi ishod

----------


## Richy

U prošli ponedjeljak,05.11. bio transfer...danas točno tjedan dana nakon njega....samoj sam sebi rekla da neću osluškivati nikakve znakove i umišljati simptome kojih ima i nema...no jučer sam malo više bila na nogama, imala goste...pa mislim da sam se malo isforsirala, pa sam navečer osjećala lagane bolove, točnije bockanje na desnom jajniku?!?! :Unsure: Danas ujutro bockanje se malo stišalo, ali još uvijek osjećam taj desni jajnik...pa više ne znam da li je to normalno i da li je to nešto dobro ili loše?!? :Confused: S obzirom da mi je tek 7.dan od transfera...hmm..ponekad me uhvati onaj osjećaj kao da ću procurit, pa onda opet nestane....Znam da će mi ovaj tjedan biti komaaa... :Sad: A u idući utorak tek vadim betu!!

----------


## bubekica

*Richy* oces se mijenjat? meni kao da je netko sipku probio kroz desni jajnik u kriza. cak mi i desna noga trne. 
stavi sve na ignore i uzivaj ovaj tjedan u malim stvarima. ja danas uzivam u zvuku kise na krovnim prozorima i mirisu medenjaka  :Smile:  sutra cu naci nesto drugo.

----------


## Gabi25

> Vec sam pisala na odbrojavanju pa cu i tu jer sam tamo mozda fulalla temu. Danas je 9 dnt i primjetila sam smeckasti iscjedak na gacicama. Ima tko kakvo pozitivno iskustvo ili da vec planiram sljedeći postupak?


srecha ja sam 8dnt u noći imala jednu smeđu mrljicu pomiješanu sa utrićima i isto sam već skoro otpisala postupak- u potpisu vidiš rezultat.

----------


## mare41

> Cure treba mi savjet
> Ovulacija mi je bila 1.11. (odmrzavanje i oplodnja) vračen mi je jedan 4stanični embrij 3d(4.11.)...Ima li smisla sutra vadit betu? Sutra mi je 11dpo3dt...Ako sam trudna biti će pozitivna, zar ne? Ako nisam da prestanem sa utrogestanima....
> 
> Ne mogu više izdržat...


jesi?

----------


## srecha

> srecha ja sam 8dnt u noći imala jednu smeđu mrljicu pomiješanu sa utrićima i isto sam već skoro otpisala postupak- u potpisu vidiš rezultat.


Eh,rijeci ti se pozlatile! Sretno svima!

----------


## milasova8

Richy,pa mozes i ranije izvadit betu..recimo u petak?!
Meni je isto prvi tjedan prosao kao.od sale,i onda od 8dnt me pocela prati paranoja i odlucila sam se rijesiti psihe i izvadila betu..
Sretno :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Bokic curke, pisala sam i na odbrojavanju,
28.10 punkcija, 30.10 transfer, 
2.11 brevactide, 3.11 decapeptyl, 7.11 brevactide
Danas sam radila test i negativan, betu bi trebala u srijedu, jesam li uranila s testom, vec sam luda od cekanja a to znate i same

----------


## krol

> Cure treba mi savjet
> Ovulacija mi je bila 1.11. (odmrzavanje i oplodnja) vračen mi je jedan 4stanični embrij 3d(4.11.)...Ima li smisla sutra vadit betu? Sutra mi je 11dpo3dt...Ako sam trudna biti će pozitivna, zar ne? Ako nisam da prestanem sa utrogestanima....
> 
> Ne mogu više izdržat...


ma ako te svrbi da zaviris slobodno vadi betu i vidi ima li stagod....
ja sam musko pa sam vec oko 8. dana hodao naoruzan do zuba sa testovima...... :Laughing:

----------


## J&D

Lottos mislim da bi vec mogla vadit betu, samo mi je cudno brevactid bi se trebao duze zadrzati u organizmu....tako da bi test bez ovzira na trudnocu trebao po meni biti pozitivan! Tako da ja sumnjam da nesto nije u redu sa testom! Ponovi test! Ili betu vadi!

----------


## J&D

Sto se tice krvarenja pisala am vec na drugoj temi! Prvo velika je razlika izmedu smede sukrvice i svjeze krvi! Prosla sam sukrvicu i prije bete i poslje pozitivne bete! Prije bete sukrvica moze biti zbog nakupljene krvi poslje punkcije, ili svjeza krv zbog implantacije! Podlje pozitivne bete , ili puknuce zilice ili hematom! Pobacaj je popracen jakim grcevima i jakim krvarenjem! Uglavnom moja terapija je bila  sumeci magnezi, normabel 2mg i utrogestane piti! Strogo mirovanje!  Moja mrvica je dobro! Srceko nam kuca!

----------


## mravak

> jesi?


nisam još.....za dan, dva....javit ću rezultat....

----------


## mravak

> ma ako te svrbi da zaviris slobodno vadi betu i vidi ima li stagod....
> ja sam musko pa sam vec oko 8. dana hodao naoruzan do zuba sa testovima......


ipak je prerano... još ću se malo strpit...testovima ne vjerujem...

----------


## LOTTOS

Hvala J&D, razmisljam dali da ponovim sutra test ili da cekam srijedu betu, danas me boli cijeli dan kao da cu dobit, mislim da cu do ljekarne, po testove, kaj da cekam jutro :Confused:  :Confused:  ili opet danas, jooooj

----------


## J&D

Ako ce te smiriti kupi test i napravi jos veceras!!! I mene je bolilo kao da cu dobiti i jos me boli, ali onako na mahove, nije konstantna bol bila! Kupi magnezi sumeci, ja sam se preporodila od njega!

----------


## LOTTOS

Tnx idem u ljekarnu, javljam

----------


## J&D

Ajde drzimo fige!!

----------


## LOTTOS

Eto ponovila test i opet negativan, ponovit cu jos ujutro, ili da odem betu izvadit, jel mi rano, sutra ce biti 16 dnp i 14 dnt

----------


## J&D

Po meni to nije rano! Mislim da mozes ujutro vaditi betu!

----------


## Inesz

14dpt-nije rano za betu. ali i test bi već pokazao ...  :Sad:

----------


## lola32

Zaj... testove! Ja sam prije par dana napravila dva primastick testa i oba negativna, jedan poslije podne i drugi sutra ujutro( 13. i 14.dan nakon transfera). Taj isti dan(14.)beta mi je bila preko 300, a ja već oplakala postupak!

----------


## Any

Ok stvarno, ali stavrno sam rekla da necu traziti nikakve simptome, jer ima previse umjerno induciranih hormona u mom tijelu sada da bi bilo sta bilo istinito... Ali...  :Wink: 

Zakljucila sam danas da je brevacid otisao iz mene, ili ako ga ima je u jako malim kolicinima,a jer su mi curke nanovo u bolnom utogestan stanju a ne hsg stanju (velika razlika kod mene)... A i jajnici me danas ne bole niti malo, uopce ih ne osjecam, i cak sam se ohrabrena doktorom jucer danas fino provozala do trgovine, obavila kupnju i na miru se vratila nazad... I sve ok... 

I evo sada, prije 10min, perem sudje, nista prestrasno, ne radim nista, i puf uzasno jaka bol u matrnici, ne mogu niti reci da je grc, jer nije to grc, ono bas probadajuca bol iznutra ko da je netko nozem presao preko maternice, toliko jaka bol da sam zajaukala, morala cucnuti i biti tako jedno minuticu... I to je to, polako je prestala i sad vam pisem...
Tako jesto si stvarno ne mogu umisliti?! 
Imlantacija? Nesto je skroz krivo samnom? 3dn5dt

Nace sam danas bas neka porazena i pesimisticna i asad mislim da je mozda nesto poslo po zlu za vrijeme transfera i da sam mozda ozlijedena?! Eto zabrijavam, ali stavrno nije bilo normalno koliko me bolilo...

----------


## crvenkapica77

any   moje  misljenje   je    da je to  implantacijska   bol  i   navijam da  je     :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

ajme, danas se svega događalo dok me nije bilo... cure držim vam fige za prekrasne bete i za strpljenje  :Smile: 

Any, meni se jednom isto to dogodilo... stajala sam u boravku, čak nisam niti napravila nekakv pokret za koji bih mogla reći da je zbog toga. uglavnom jako oštra bol koja je prošla i nije se ponovila. Nadam se da će sutra i uzv pokazati da je sve odlično!

----------


## J&D

Any meni se desilo to isto 4 dnt, kao da me netko zarezao 4 puta nozem od jajnika prema maternici! A ja sam lezala u to vrijeme! Tj ja sam svo vrijeme lezala! Gotovo je nemoguce da si tokom transfera ozljedena jer te nema sta ozljediti, pogledaj i na youtube-u kako ide ivf transfer i vidjet ces da je gotovo nemoguce! To je daj boze implatacijska bol!  A mozda se jednostavno i organizam buni na tjelesne aktivnosti, nismo s i isti! Pocni piti sgo prije sumeci magnezi mene je spasio! Ja sam se bila zabrinula sto je dr radio transfer bez ultrazvuka, medutim mrvica je na najsavrsenijem mjestu, bolje ju nije moga vratiti! Ne brini, malo se opusti   Ako ne ide kljukni normabel od 2 mg. A obavezno magnezi, ako ti je i sad koma nek zi dragi ode u dezurnu ljekarnu!

----------


## Any

Japijem magnezij vec godinama zbog sportske ozljede koja mi grci desni list po noci... Tako da je magnezij moja rutina eto vec dosta godina... Ma mirna sam ja, prepala sam se na minutu jer je boljelo za poluditi... A ne mislim ja da je doktor fulao, isuse stvarno mislimda se moram non-stop opravdavati da ne krivim njega za nista, vise samo to napomenula jer sam lose volje pa zabrijavam... 

Znam kako se transfer radi i sve, informirala sam se o svemu... Covjek zabrije svasta kad je nemocan...

----------


## J&D

Ma ne moras se opravdavati sto se njega tice ja sam mu vec jedno 12 puta htjela skinut glavu u 3 u noći, ali opet nebi se odlucili za njega da ne vjerujemo! Nemoj biti paranoicna, sve ce biti uredu! Sve sto sam ti do sada rekla bilo je tako, e pa sad ti kazem da ces biti trudna i da se smiris i malo mirujes, i znas da sam u pravu  :Wink:

----------


## Inesz

Any,
nemoj piti normabel na svoju ruku. I molim vas da prestanete dijeliti "savjete" drugima o terapiji na temelju onog što je vama liječnik prepisao.

Any, ako boli idi u bolnicu. Iza tebe je stimulacija i treba biti na oprezu.

Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## Any

Kako je bol dosla tako je i prosla i nema je jos od jucer navecer... Ne pijem normabel nikada, kamilica mi je dogoljna za smirenje, a i nemam potrebe za smirivanjem te male nervoze koju imam odn koju imamo svi dok cekamo sto ce biti...

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo  mene   1dpt
transfer   5  x    :Smile:    ali  pitanja   uvijek  ima  
nakon punkcije   kao da imam   povecene  jajnike,   nekako   imam pritisak na mjehur   , evo i danas   1dpt   pritisak na mjehur,  moram  cesto mokrit  
jel to  od   punkcije   ili   opet  imam   bakteriju  ?  
jel   kome  ovako bilo  ?

----------


## bubekica

*crvenkapica* meni je period izmedju punkcije i transfera bio najgori, navise me probadalo ispod desnih rebara pogotovo kad bih isla piskiti. na transferu sam se pozalila doktoru na to, on je rekao da je normalno s obzirom na broj folikula i moj pcos. nakon transfera su se smirili jajnici, ostali su grcevi u maternici koji su se onda smirili, a sad su opet poceli jajnici  :Smile:  nikad mira. nadam se da ce ti se uskoro smiriti stanje i da neces morati imati posla i s antibioticima, u sto cisto sumnjam, dosta nas oni nafilaju poslije punkcije s antibiotikom. ako si zabrinuta, javi se svom doktoru. sretno!

----------


## crvenkapica77

nisam ja imala   puno  folikula   
kakav  to antb  dobijemo poslije  punkcije  ??

----------


## bubekica

mi smo dobili cefaleksin... pod mi mislim na mi s vv.

----------


## Any

Ja nisam dobila nikakav antibiotik poslje punkcije...
*crvenkapica* i meni je taj pritisakna mjehur bio, ali nije bio prestrasan pa se nisam obazirala, ali kao sto su meni ovdje rekli ako te pocne boliti jako, i napuhana si jako i ako ne mozes ici mokriti i tesko dises onda pod hitno se javi doktoru... Nadam se da ce sve biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

čitam vas i prisječam se svojih dana nakon transfera i punkcije,užaaasno bolan pritisak dolje,suze su mi išle kad sam morala piškiti.napuhnuta ko u trudnice s 4-5 mj.,al sve to je meni polako počinjalo s prvim menopurom.što je stimulacija odmicala bilo mi je sve teže.dr. mi je rekao da je sve to normalno,zbog hormona.nt je bilo sve gore i jako sam se splašila,a jajnici su mi se tek nakon 2mj. vratili u normalu.rečeno mi je da pijem puno vode(ubacila sam i donat),i mirujem a ako primjetim da mi je teže disati da se javim,zbog hs.znam da vam je teško,odmarajte,bez forsiranja,nek vas maze i paze i držim fige da što prije prođe i ugledate svoju točkicu na ultrazvuku. :Love: 
ni ja nisam dobila antibiotik ako se dobro sječam.

----------


## 123beba

Ja sam danas bila na prvom uzv i imamo jedno srceko!  :Smile:  no dr me pitao kako se osjećam jer mi je desni jajnik dosta povećan. Uglavnom, ja se osjećam dobro, ali definitivno ću više odmarati i maziti mrvicu  :Smile:  tako da mislim da je nekad bolje da nam tijelo da znak da usporimo. Meni moje nije baš dalo do znanja da usporim pa sam zadnjih tjedan dana svašta polako radila... Sad mi je malo žao...

----------


## Moe

> Ja sam danas bila na prvom uzv i imamo jedno srceko!


Divno! 
 :Zaljubljen: 
(Ipak je jedna beba, bez obzira na visoku betu.)

----------


## Snekica

Čestitke na  :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

> Divno! 
> 
> (Ipak je jedna beba, bez obzira na visoku betu.)


da, kad je dr. rekao evo jedno malo srce, ja sam pitala da di je drugo...  :Sad:  ali sretna sam zbog ovog koje je tu... ako nije bilo suđeno da budu 2 onda mi je i lakše da se odmah od početka nije uhvatilo... A osim toga, ići ćemo po brace i seke za koju godinu  :Smile:

----------


## srecha

Pozdrav cure iz još uvjek bolničkog kreveta. Nalazi su mi bolji i ja se malo bolje osjećam ali me nemaju namjeru tako brzo otpustiti kući. U petak vadim betu jer je L rekao da nema svrhe čekati 19. jer ionako nisam dobila boostere. Iskreno,toliko mi je stalo do toga da samnom bude sve ok,pa nisam nestrpljiva zbog bete. Iscjedak se smanjio,tu i tamo malo zabrlja ulozak nakon utrica,ali L kaže da nije ništa zabrinjavajuće. Jako me vesele svakodnevne vijesti o novim trudnicama!

----------


## 123beba

srecha, držim  :fige:  da sve bude ok i da brzo izađeš iz bolnice! Drži se!

----------


## J&D

Srecha... Dali ti imas hematom, i kod dr lucingera si

----------


## 2hope

Srecha  :fige:

----------


## srecha

Ne,nemam hematom. Zašto? Aha,kod Lucingera.

----------


## J&D

Ma vidim da si u bolnici  :Sad:  a on mi danas rekao da je hospitalizirao curku koja ima veliki hematom! I ja ga imam danas ga je nasao, ali je na srecu mali pa sam doma ! Zasto si ti u bolnici? Hoce sve biti ok?

----------


## srecha

Hiperstimulacija. Bilo je ok dok nisam počela teško disati. I dobro da sam došla u bolnicu jer je liječnik rekao da je stanje ozbiljno. Dehidrirala sam pa su mi se poremetili elektroliti i zgrusavanje krvi. Sada je malo bolje ali će me jos dosta zadržati u bolnici. Dr je odmah rekao da sam kandidat za hiper pa me jako pazio,ali me valjda dokrajcio brevactid nakon punkcije i duga vožnja do i iz Zagreba nekoliko puta. Ma biti će sve okej!  :Wink:

----------


## J&D

Joj draga, drzim fige, biti ce sve ok, a kada je beta

----------


## Any

Ajme *srecha* bas mi je jako jako zao! A u bolnici u Puli si? Pitam da nisi slucajno zapela u Zagrebu  :Sad:  
Nadam se da ce ti se ispaltiti sve ove muke moja!

----------


## srecha

Beta u petak

----------


## LOTTOS

Bok curke
Da vam javim, vadila betu i nista, beta 3,0
Prestala sa terapijom, cekam da M stigne i u nove pobjede
Posto je ovaj bio u prirodnom mislim da mogu opet odmah u novi postupak
Nema predaje
 :Rolling Eyes:  :Love:  trudnicama
 :Shy kiss:  :Shy kiss:  tuznicama
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ cekalicama

----------


## mravak

I moja beta je negativna...kako LOTTOS kaže...nema predaje  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

A joj cure strasno mi je za! Hrabro dalje biti ce!

----------


## Any

lotos i mravak jako mi je zao  :Sad:  nadam se da ce vam sljedeci postpak brxo doci i proci i biti dobitan!!

----------


## 123beba

> lotos i mravak jako mi je zao  nadam se da ce vam sljedeci postpak brxo doci i proci i biti dobitan!!


Ovo samo mogu potpisati i curama poslati virtualni zagrljaj... Držite se! 

Srecha, tebi držim fige za petak!

----------


## bubekica

*LOTTOS, mravak* zao mi je  :Love:  ~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## vatra86

Ja jos ne pripadam ovoj temi. Samo da se javim srechi,da me prepozna ako nije do sad. :Wink:  E da i svi drzimo fige i non stop pitaju za tebe. za petak!!!! 
A vec kad sam tu,zelim i ostalim curama pozitivne bete i mirne T do kraja!!

----------


## Evelyn73

Pozdrav cure! Molim pomoc.
Betu vadim 12.dan - da li se racuna dan transfera?? Bio je 5.11 pa bih vadila sutra.
Na kucnom testu (kojem je btw. debelo prosao rok trajanja) pojavila se potvrdjujuca blijeda crtica - jedva sam suspregnula veselje. Znam da to nista ne znaci.

----------


## Inesz

dan transfera se ne računa, to je nulti dan.

 :Smile: 
ponovi test sutra, pa mirno čekaj betu.

----------


## J&D

Evelyn kakvo je stanje???

----------


## corinaII

Evo mene sa transfera vračene 2 mrvice 5 dan :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Corinal, cuvaj ih dobro, drzimo fige

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni danas 5dpt   :Joggler:

----------


## mimi81

I meni isto Crvenkapice :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

:Love:  mimi   i  corina    :fige:

----------


## Evelyn73

Moj kucni test nije lagao  :Smile:  ...ali pricekajmo malo... Jednom mi je vec beta bila pozitivna, ali se prestala duplati nakon 6 dana. Strpljenja molim  :Wink:

----------


## J&D

Bravo draga....najiskrenije cestitke

----------


## mare41

evelyn, onda strpljivo cekamo veliku betu!
sretno svim betocekalicama!

----------


## Any

*evelyn* cekamo duplajucu betu!! Sretno! I cestitke!

----------


## Runa

*evelyn*, čestitam!
nama 5 dpt i grizemo nokte  :scared:

----------


## Bab

evelyn, čestitke i želim ti lijepu duplajuću betu.

Runa, meni je isto 5 dnt ali za divno čudo ja sam tak mirna...sad ne znam jel to zbog puuunooo odrađenih postupaka ili nečeg drugog.
Želim nam lijepe bete za tjedan dana. Drž'se  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

*Čekalicama*   :fige:   :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## 2hope

*Evelin* čestitam i za lijepu betu ~~~~~~

meni danas 7dnt, radim i briga oko  :Heart: , pa sam nekako gurala bez nervoze, ali vikend i činjenica da opet ni u ovom postupku nemamo smrznutih nakon 11 stanica me baš nekako zabrinula  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Runa

Ja imam prilično stresan posao i izložena sam kihanjima i šmrcanjima i ..., pa sam na bolovanju do bete. Ako bude pozitivna, nadam se i dalje. A doma me šparaju pa sam sad i natukla koju kilu. 

Betočekalice i sve druge ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Wink:

----------


## crvenkapica77

7dpt i osjecaj kao da nisam nigdje ni bila    :Raspa:   bas  nista  ....

----------


## Kyra Ars

Evo i nas među čekalice bete. Danas bio transfer jednog dvodnevnog četverostaničnog embrija. Dva dana ćemo mirovati, a onda natrag na posao... da nam vrijeme brže prođe... Uh, sad sam skužila da govorim u množini. Možda je to neki znak?!  :Laughing: 
Uglavnom, saljem poljupce svima  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## 2hope

Držmo (i ja isto često nešto u množini) fige za veliku betu, također drugi dan išla raditi,... Sretno!

----------


## Evelyn73

crvenkapica, ni ja nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih simptoma, a danas, 14dpt - beta 841,5! (11dpt bila 169)  :Smile:  Bit ce da je to radi vibri koje ste mi poslale!  :Smile:  Hvala! ... samo, ja se nisam nimalo opustila... Pregled za 7 dana... Update tada  :Wink:  
Svim cekalicama - sretno i hrabro (hrabrije od mene  :Wink:  !

----------


## Inesz

evelyn73,
čestitam!

----------


## Muma

*Evelyn73* čestitam od srca, danas su me baš rastužile loše vijesti koje su se zaredale zadnjih dana, evo napokon mogu hopsati za betu  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da ću se uskoro družiti na ovoj temi, moj postupak se napokon bliži  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

evelyn  cestitam

----------


## Richy

*Evelyn73*, čestitam od sveg srčeka moga!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . Predivne vijesti i još bolja beta!!Neka sve do kraja bude kako treba!! :Klap:  :Bye:

----------


## Snekica

Evelyn čestitke!  :Very Happy:  Ajde se javi s tom brojčicom na Odbrojavanju, da nas razveseliš jer je danas tamo dosta tmurno!

----------


## bugaboo

Evelyn cestitam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Neka bude skolski do kraja :fige:

----------


## Vrci

> Beta u petak


srecha, ništa se ne javljaš...a baš sam mislila na tebe.
Što kaže beta, jesi još u bolnici? Ajd javi se  :Smile:

----------


## Runa

*Evelyn*, bravo! Baš lijepa vijest  :Smile:  Nadam se da će ih biti i sutra...

*Kyra*, odlično! čekamo betu...  :Smile: 

[B]Snupi[/B :D, javi sutra koliko mališa...

----------


## hrki

Evelyn,čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  želim ti školsku trudnoću do kraja

----------


## srecha

A zbedirana sam.. 16dnt beta 70. Dr kaze da nije bed  ako se dalje nastavi duplati  ali to me bas ne tjesi. Jos sam u bolnici. Bolje mi je ali me jos ne pustaju doma. Preko dana je super a navecer nesto  losije. Drago mi je da su barem drugima bete u nebesima!

----------


## 123beba

Evelyn, čestitam! Želim ti sreću do kraja! Uzivaj i opusti se koliko god možeš!  :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> A zbedirana sam.. 16dnt beta 70. Dr kaze da nije bed  ako se dalje nastavi duplati  ali to me bas ne tjesi. Jos sam u bolnici. Bolje mi je ali me jos ne pustaju doma. Preko dana je super a navecer nesto  losije. Drago mi je da su barem drugima bet u nebesima!


O draga naša srećice, nemoj biti u bedu jer si trudna! Čestitam!
Cure su znale imati i manje bete od tvoje pa sad imaju svoje bebice! Držim  :fige:  da se beta lijepo dupla i da za par dana čuješ i malo srce! Drži se, glavu gore i nabaci jedan smjesak za svoju hrabru mrvu koja se drži za svoju mamu! I laku noć!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*srecha* mislis 16i dan od punkcije? nisi li vadila betu u petak? ili si danas ponavljala? puno puno ~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## Vrci

> A zbedirana sam.. 16dnt beta 70. Dr kaze da nije bed  ako se dalje nastavi duplati  ali to me bas ne tjesi. Jos sam u bolnici. Bolje mi je ali me jos ne pustaju doma. Preko dana je super a navecer nesto  losije. Drago mi je da su barem drugima bete u nebesima!


 :Love: 
Kad si imala transfer, jel to bio 5.dan ili 3.dan?

Ako si vadila u petak, nisu ti danas ponavljali?
Držim fige da se sve super odvije

Evo sad vidim da ti je danas 16 dnt i da si imala transfer 3.dan. Malo je niža beta, ali to može ići u bilo kojem smjeru. Nadam se onom prema 9mj debljanja  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

Evelyn cestitam!i

----------


## srecha

Hvala vam na lijepim rijecima! Rekla sam muzu da mi donese test u bolnicu cisto da vidim kako je to kad popisas plus hehe. Sretni smo ali nas je strah. Idemo iz dana u dan i nadamo se srecici!

----------


## Snekica

Srecha nek ti je stvarno sa srećom jer ti treba puno puno! Javljaj se!

----------


## Richy

Danas vadila betu,konačno!!Lijepe vijesti...moja beta danas 819,7 !!! Još ne mogu vjerovati!! :Very Happy:

----------


## crvenkapica77

richy  cestitam   !!   :Smile:    samo lijepe vijesti    :Smile:

----------


## Runa

Richy, čestitke i ovdje :D

----------


## rose

Richy,čestitam!!!!!!! 
nadam se da je slovo R na redu (sutra vadim betu pa se tiješim)

----------


## Runa

> Richy,čestitam!!!!!!! 
> nadam se da je slovo R na redu (sutra vadim betu pa se tiješim)


hahaha super!  :Laughing:  potpisujem

----------


## Richy

*crvenkapica77,Runa*.... hvala vam puno,puno!! :Very Happy: 
A tebi draga *rose* želim sutra veeeeeeliku betu i osmijeh na licu!!Sretnoooo!!

----------


## crvenkapica77

corinaaaa  di si  , kako provodis  dane

----------


## mare41

> Richy,čestitam!!!!!!! 
> nadam se da je slovo R na redu (sutra vadim betu pa se tiješim)


sigurno je slovo r na redu, sretno!!

----------


## corinaII

crvenkapice draga moja ja ti doslovno ne radim ništa :Grin: 
Ljenčarim po cili dan, na kauču gledam sve moguče serije kroz cili dan. Evo danas izašla malo vani da ne poludim u kuči.
Aj dobro jedina zanimacija mi je spremiti nešto za ručak. A hrana eee ja bi mogla isti po cili dan nešto slano( pršuta i sira  :Grin: )Neznam jeli to od dosade ili od utrogestana.
Uglavnom prava sam ti ljenčina  :Cool: 

Kako si mi ti?

----------


## corinaII

Richy čestitke na beti :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

gdje ste  svi   :Smile:

----------


## snupi

crvenkapice spava nam se od utrogestana.

----------


## Kyra Ars

> gdje ste  svi


*Crvenkapice*, ja po drugim temama. Kako si, je li ti nervoza od skore bete?
Negdje sam i napisala, od utrogestana sam sva napuhana ko balon, a kad ih popijem zveknu me da nisam normalna.

Laku noć svima  :Bye:

----------


## Vrci

Srecha,ima li lijepe duple bete?

----------


## dino84

Evo da vam se i ja pridružim, danas mi je 2dnt i uvjerena sam da je vrijeme stalo  :Smile:  Ne mogu više ni gledati tv, ni laptop ni čitati, a tek je početak. Simptoma nemam, niti ih tražim, jedino me donji dio leđa boli užasno jako. I nije mi baš najudobnije sjediti jer osjećam neki pritisak. Pozz svima  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

> Evo da vam se i ja pridružim, danas mi je 2dnt i uvjerena sam da je vrijeme stalo  Ne mogu više ni gledati tv, ni laptop ni čitati, a tek je početak. Simptoma nemam, niti ih tražim, jedino me donji dio leđa boli užasno jako. I nije mi baš najudobnije sjediti jer osjećam neki pritisak. Pozz svima


Draga potpisujem od riječi do riječi  :Wink:

----------


## BubaSanja

Pridružujem vam se, danas sam imala transfer jjednog 4-staničnog zametka, biologica kaže da je odličan, a doktorica da je sve tako super da moram ostat trudna, ahahahahaha.....eto, niš, čekam....
Većinom danas mirujem, osim što sam sad išla zgrijati ručak pa odnijela lonac s kelj-varivom do peći i mislim si jel sam trebala to dizat, pa opet mislim jel sam luda, kako može lonac od par kg škodit svemu....evo, već blesavim.....da ne velim i da strahujem kad odem na wc da zametak ne ispadne, hahahahahaha.....eto, grupa je bogatija za jednu ludaču!  :Very Happy:

----------


## milasova8

Dino,tako su ti mene ubijala leda,donji dio..inace bez simptoma jos uvihek..
Sretno vam svima u iscekivanju

----------


## pirica

eto i mene, jucer bio et 2 mrvice (4st i 6st 3d), vec sam sve proguglala o uspjehu s takvim embrijima

----------


## Inesz

pirice~~~~

i kakve su stope uspješnosti za 6st 3. dan?

----------


## pirica

> pirice~~~~
> 
> i kakve su stope uspješnosti za 6st 3. dan?


a ono ima malo nade

----------


## Snekica

pirice  :Storma s bičem:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Milasova8, koji lijepi avatar. 
Pirice, nemoj biti tako obeshrabrena, znaš i sama da u mpo nema pravila.

Evo meni danas buba u uhu - da nemam možda hiperstimulaciju. Proguglala sam dosta o tome, ali ne znam što bih mislila pa vas molim za savjet. Nisu to neki strašni simptomi, nemam bolove, normalno mokrim, zglobovi nisu otečeni, ali sam užasno napuhnuta, i cijeli želudac kao da mi je u grlu pa sam nekako kratkoga daha. Primila sam 24 menopura, imala 5 folikula, 2 jajne stanice, 1 embrij vraćen, danas je 4dnt. Choragon sam primila na dan transfera i jutros. Simptome imam od sinoć. Odmaram i pijem puno vode... Što mislite?

----------


## Bab

e Kyra, ko da si mi misli pročitala.
Točno tak je i meni. Samo što je meni danas 10 dnt i nisam primala boostere nakon et-a.
Ja sam baš na odbrojavanju pitala cure šta misle.
Makar, ja sam sa istim ovakvim simptomima prije godinu dana završila u bolnici ali tamo su me samo promatrali. Nikakvih lijekova nije bilo. Zato bi sad radije to doma odmirovala. 
Al ako ti se pogorša, a moglo bi s pozitivnom betom i ako nastaviš teže disat nemoj se zezat...radije odi da te pogledaju.
Joj, kak je uvijek lakše nekom drugom dati savjet. A sam sebi ne znaš pomoć...e jesmo mi ljudi smješni.

Ugl, želim ti veliku betu uskoro.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Draga moja Bab, hvala ti.
Ma stalno mislim da bi dr. na transferu vidio povećane jajnike, ali povest ću računa. Ako se pogorša, javit ću mu se...
I ti se pazi, i svoje mrvice  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

Meni je danas 3 dan od transfera- ne znam koje  veličine su dvije dvije mrvice koje su u meni, ali biologica prije nefo što su mi ih  ugeadili da je jako zadovoljna sa njima, rađen  je nakraju  isci a ne ivf. Ništa me ne boli i nemam nikakvi nuspojava za sad , samo  mi se jako spava. Sretno svima koji je čekaju skoro vađenje bete- da je svima pozitivna i onima koji čekaju tranfer da bude što plodniji i bolji.

----------


## 123beba

mojim dragim čekalicama bete želim da vrijeme proleti, a nalaz bude barem troznamenkasti! SRETNO CURE!!!!!

----------


## srecha

> Srecha,ima li lijepe duple bete?


Evo jucer 20 dnt 194. Raste pa se nadamo a i dr je na ultrazvuku vidjela da nesto titra pa me to razveselilo. A vidjeti cemo,nadamo se najboljem!  :Smile:

----------


## 2hope

*Srecha* super, polako sada; dan po dan  :Klap:

----------


## Vrci

> Evo jucer 20 dnt 194. Raste pa se nadamo a i dr je na ultrazvuku vidjela da nesto titra pa me to razveselilo. A vidjeti cemo,nadamo se najboljem!


Cestitam,predivne vijesti

----------


## J&D

Bravo srecha!

----------


## J&D

Nego nema nam Any nigdje sto se dogada draga

----------


## Snekica

Biti će da odmara! Aaaaaannnnnnyyyyyyyy???

----------


## anddu

> pirice~~~~
> 
> i kakve su stope uspješnosti za 6st 3. dan?


Inesz zar nije ovaj tvoj preslatki malac iz avatara bio 6-stanični 3 dan, ako me pamćenje dobro služi?!

----------


## 123beba

> Evo jucer 20 dnt 194. Raste pa se nadamo a i dr je na ultrazvuku vidjela da nesto titra pa me to razveselilo. A vidjeti cemo,nadamo se najboljem!


bravo!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Strašna

Samo da se i ovdje prijavim. Danas mi je 5 dan nakon transfera dvodnevnog četverostanicnog embrija. 
Uglavnom laganini...odmaram itd. Simptoma nikakvih nemam (osim onih umišljenih, naravno)  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

> Samo da se i ovdje prijavim. Danas mi je 5 dan nakon transfera dvodnevnog četverostanicnog embrija. 
> Uglavnom laganini...odmaram itd. Simptoma nikakvih nemam (osim onih umišljenih, naravno)


Cuvaj mrvice drzimo fige

----------


## Inesz

> Inesz zar nije ovaj tvoj preslatki malac iz avatara bio 6-stanični 3 dan, ako me pamćenje dobro služi?!


Služi te, služi... 3. dan 6-stanični  :Smile: 

~~~~~~ cure~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## BubaSanja

Muči li koga stalna potreba za jelom? Cijeli mi se želudac napuhao koliko imam potrebu jesti stalno  :Sad:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Strašna

Evo mene da se malo javim. 
Dakle, danas mi je 7 dan nakon transfera dvodnevnog 4staničnog embrija. Jednog, nažalost...
Osjećam se ok, osim što se pribojavam ponovnog razočaranja. 
Cice su mi dosta bolne, bradavice takodjer i imam feeling kao da su natečene, posebno navecer, pred spavanje...To pripisujem utricima. Imam česte, da oprostite, proljeve.... al to pripisujem Sioforu. S vremena na vrijeme dolje osjetim lagane bolove, tj više kao štipkanje i zatezanje, tako da to pripisujem ubodima od Fragmina koje si pikam u donji dio trbuha... I u poslijepodnevnim satima, predvecer imam osjećaj da sam napuhnuta....kao da cu svaki tren dobit mengu. I eto, to je to....

----------


## Bab

Strašna,
tako je i meni bilo identično...od bolnih cica, do proljeva od siofora, do zatezanja i napuhnutosti koja je počela negdje 6 dnt 5dn. Sad jel od fraxiparina ili rastuće bete - ne znam :Smile: 

a rezultat je u potpisu. :Grin: 

tako da želim i tebi isti takav scenarij za koji dan.
sretno !!!

----------


## Strašna

Ajme Bab, ovo mi je trebalo...  :Smile: 
Hvala ti na lijepim željama......  :Love:

----------


## pirica

meni je danas 4dnt i skroz sam utucena, nikakvih probadanja ništa...

----------


## mare41

pirice, tako sam i ja bila razocarana, nema implantacijske boli ni krvarenja, radila test tek da vidim minus pa bio plus
sretno, cure

----------


## Inesz

cure, to famozno implatacijsko krvarenje događa se u manje od 20 % trudnoća.

cure~~~~~~

pirice ~~~~~~ za +

----------


## anddu

pirice, dakle, imaš za primjer Inesz i njen 6-stanični embrij 3 dan, šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za isti scenarij

----------


## 2hope

Cure ja sam jedino implatacijsko krvarenje imala u jednoj prirodnoj biokemijskoj trudnoći, a u 5 transfera ni jednom....nema panike ako izostane  :Wink:

----------


## medena8

> meni je danas 4dnt i skroz sam utucena, nikakvih probadanja ništa...


Draga, meni je to jedino bilo totalno drugacije od svih ne/simptoma u prethodnim postupcima, a rezultat vidis u potpisu!
Neka te velika beta obraduje i potvrdi ovo moje... !  :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Evo još jedne bez simptoma  :Smile:  Danas mi je 5dnt blastice. Sve simptome koje možda i imam pripisujem utrićima. Danas je MM zaključio da sam neki dan se žalila kako me ništa ne bolim i kako bi htjela da me boli pa da znam da se nešto dogada, a danas se žalim kako me sve boli i da mi ni to nije dobro i šta bi ja onda  :Confused:  Uglavnom, izludila sam ga sa svojim simptomima i nedostatku istih. Netko je pitao za jelo, ja bi samo slano jela, toliko mi paše da mislim da bih mogla samu sol jesti.

----------


## corinaII

Meni danas 9dan vračene dvije blastice.....  Simtomi ma nemam pojma imam sve i nemam ništa,to utrogestani čine svoje. Uff još malo pa ču znati na čemu sam. Što sam bliža beti to me više strah..…

----------


## Evelyn73

pirice, nemoj biti utucena - ni ja nisam imala bas nikakvih simptoma (u ciklusu bez stimulacije), a evo danas, nakon visokih beta i prvog UZV-a, strepim i iscekujem slijedeci pregled, za 7 dana  :Wink:  Za sada je sve dobro, kaze dr.  :Smile:

----------


## Naki78

Morala sam da vam se pridruzim jer znam da ce mi biti lakse. Danas brojim 6dt dvostanicnog embrija dobijenog iz prirodnog ciklusa vracenog drugi dan. Simptomi su sljedeci: 4 dan kratka bol kao pred ciklus, 5 dt navece tj sinoc je bila kratka probadajuca bol a jutros 6 dana pritisak kao pred mengu. Znam da je rano za simptome ali plasim se. Inace prosla sam kroz 3 stimulisana a na prirodni sam se odlucila zbog viseg fsh i niskog amh.
Svim cekalicam zelim puno srece!

----------


## snupi

Meni je danas 6 dan i ne osječam ništa, osim ove lude južine vani. tlak mi je valda  na 65. Nemam nikakvih  simptoma osim kaj mi se spava od utrića da li je to normalno. Ni prvi put nisam osjećala ništa osim kaj su me tu i tamo malo znali zaboljeti jajnici.

----------


## pirica

vidim puno nas ne osjeca nista
sve si razmisljam kad sam imala blastice bila sam ziher kako ce bit trudnoca i da lijepse je cut lijepi skolski embriji, ali mozda bas moji spori ovaj put pokazu onu da nema pravila, strah me i nadat se pa si stalno ponavljam ako nije bilo s blasticama kako ce bit s ovakim embrijima ali...

----------


## Evelyn73

pirice, nemoj izjednacavat svoje iskustvo s mojim - nadaj se, naravno.  :Wink:  Samo ti zelim reci da je sve moguce. 
U mom slucaju sam zaista najmanje nade polagala u ovaj zadnji postupak (prirodni postupak, prijednos jednog 8 stanicnog zametka 3. dan, ne brojim dan punkcije) , a dogodilo se suprotno  :Smile:  
Pred godinu dana sam imala prijenos 3 blastociste 5. dan i beta NULA!

----------


## Evelyn73

Jos samo da dodam - svi moji postupci su bili ICSI - na zalost, cini se da mi nemamo sanse bez mikroinjekcije - mislim da to takodjer ima veze.

----------


## 123beba

cure, nemojte se obeshrabriti... mi smo imali ICSI, transfer 4 staničnih mrvica i jedna je tu, kuca joj srce... simptoma nisam imala, a čekala sam vađenje bete 18 dnt... tih 18 dana mi je bilo najdužih do sada u životu! Sretno vam svima!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Cure moje drage, danas mi je 9dnt dvodnevne četverostanične mrvice. Imam tako jaki PMS da ću izludit. Imam ga cijelo vrijeme od transfera, valjda od utrogestana, ali zadnja dva dana je postalo neizdrživo: bole noge, križa, jajnici, pritisak u maternici, općenito nekakav nemir. I do sad sam u postupcima to osjećala, ali puno manjeg intenziteta. Vještica kao da će svaki čas. Za podivljat!  :gaah: 

Znam da ne mora znaciti nista, a i moze  :Smile: . Tko će izdržati do bete?!
Htjela sam samo podijeliti s vama svoje muke.

Ljubim vas  :Kiss:

----------


## Runa

ma daj *Kyra Ars* , ja sam se tako osjećala čitavo vrijeme, čak i sad kad sam trudna  :Wink: 

To može biti skroz pozitivno! Držim fige  :Kiss:

----------


## Kyra Ars

Uh, da bar... nadam se...
Hvala ti Runa  :Kiss:

----------


## Strašna

> Cure moje drage, danas mi je 9dnt dvodnevne četverostanične mrvice. Imam tako jaki PMS da ću izludit. Imam ga cijelo vrijeme od transfera, valjda od utrogestana, ali zadnja dva dana je postalo neizdrživo: bole noge, križa, jajnici, pritisak u maternici, općenito nekakav nemir. I do sad sam u postupcima to osjećala, ali puno manjeg intenziteta. Vještica kao da će svaki čas. Za podivljat! 
> 
> Znam da ne mora znaciti nista, a i moze . Tko će izdržati do bete?!
> Htjela sam samo podijeliti s vama svoje muke.
> 
> Ljubim vas


I meni je danas 9 dnt dvodnevnog 4staničnog embrija. I dalje od simptoma imam samo one umišljene.

----------


## Kyra Ars

Ah, *Strašna*, stvarno je ovo iščekivanje najgore, jel' da?... Radije bih prošla 5 punkcija zaredom nego ovo. Pola dana sam dobro, a onda se tako unervozim da ne znam što bih sa sobom. Kad si ti mislila raditi betu?

----------


## Strašna

Ma daaa...ubi me to isčekivanje...
Meni je rečeno da betu radim 5.12. Ti?
Test cu vjerovatno i prije...jer imam kod kuce.

----------


## pirica

*Strašna* ja bi na 10dnt radila test (tj uvijek ga i radim), ali ovaj put izbjegavam ljekarne, a doma nemam niti jedan pa...

----------


## snupi

ubija  me to isčekivanje...
    ja betu vadim  06.12. - Što  če nam donjeti sv NIkola?
Nikakvih simptoma nemam osim sto mi se spava, nisam pametna da li da u pon pišam test ili ne?

----------


## snupi

Naki dobro nam došla!!

----------


## sanda1977

ja sam danas imala transfer dvodnevnog petostanićnog embrija....beta 14.12.
mene su grudi poćele boljeti od brevactida....tj,kada sam ih primila
a simptome ne namjeravam osluškivati....samo odmaranje.... :spava:

----------


## Kyra Ars

> Ma daaa...ubi me to isčekivanje...
> Meni je rečeno da betu radim 5.12. Ti?
> Test cu vjerovatno i prije...jer imam kod kuce.


Rekli su mi da napravim test 14dnt, to pada u ponedjeljak. Testova nemam kod kuće, pokušat ću ne provjeravati prije bete...

*Sanda1977*, čuvaj sad svoju mrvicu i odmaraj  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

Meni danas 8 dnt, a simptomi, e dalo bi se svašta napisati  :Rolling Eyes: 
Napuhana za poludit, (.)(.) malo veće nego inače (napokon  :Very Happy: ), povremeno probadanje u predjelu jajnika, ubija me donji dio leđa, promjene raspoloženja  :gaah: 
S obzirom da znam da sve to može biti od utrogestana, brevacida... ne preostaje ništa drugo nego čekati!

----------


## Kyra Ars

Loly, skroz te razumijem. Ali moramo se još malo strpiti  :Kiss:

----------


## pirica

7dnt 10dpo napravila lh test i nema nista

----------


## Strašna

Meni je danas 10 dannakon transfera....napravila test...isto ništa.....

----------


## J&D

Cure svima hrpa ~~~~ da budu plusici

----------


## snupi

hvala,ja  ne žlim raditi nikakve testiće za sad ako sam izdržala  do sad izdržat ću još 6 dana!!

----------


## J&D

To je super pogotovo zato sto si toliko pozitivna!!! Sigurno mrvice to i osjete!!  Pa ostanu

----------


## anddu

Kad i to ovisilo o pozitivi sve bi mi ostale trudne iz prve

----------


## Inesz

Dobra je pozitiva, dobar je optimizam, dobre su pozitivne misli, ali kad se radi o implantaciji embrija, pozitiva ne pomaže. 

Kako je Anddu napisala, kad bi ovisilo o pozitivnim mislima i dobrim vibrama, sve bi ostale od prve trudne. Zapravo, kad bi o pozitivi ovisilo, i kad bi samo one koje to silno žele ostale trudne, nama MPO ne bi ni trebao, a sa druge strane,  da samo pozitiva pomaže, ne bi se događale tolike neželjene trudnoće, niti bi npr. za vrijeme katastrofa, ratova, gladi žene ostajale trudne (a ostaju kako nam je poznato).

Hoće li se embrij implantirati ili ne,  hoće li se embrij nakon implantacije dalje nastaviti razvijati,  ovisi o brojnim  biološkim i medicinskim faktorima, a dokazano ne ovisi o pozitivnm mislima. 

Žene, ne mislite da ste same krive ako ne ostanete trudne, pogotovo ne krivite sebe da niste imale dovoljno pozitivnih misli i da radi toga  nije uspjelo.

----------


## snupi

Kako  su se dogovorili ovi "dva"  tamo gore neka bude  uopće se ne opterećujem sa tim kao prije. Pomirila sam se već sa nekim stvarima odavno jer sve što sam planirala je  u većini slučaja palo u vodu. Ja sam po prirodi mali veseljak- to me drži i pomoglo mi je u puno situacija i mislim da sam u prošlom životu bila ili klaun ili dvorska luda.

----------


## sanda1977

> Dobra je pozitiva, dobar je optimizam, dobre su pozitivne misli, ali kad se radi o implantaciji embrija, pozitiva ne pomaže. 
> 
> Kako je Anddu napisala, kad bi ovisilo o pozitivnim mislima i dobrim vibrama, sve bi ostale od prve trudne. Zapravo, kad bi o pozitivi ovisilo, i kad bi samo one koje to silno žele ostale trudne, nama MPO ne bi ni trebao, a sa druge strane,  da samo pozitiva pomaže, ne bi se događale tolike neželjene trudnoće, niti bi npr. za vrijeme katastrofa, ratova, gladi žene ostajale trudne (a ostaju kako nam je poznato).
> 
> Hoće li se embrij implantirati ili ne,  hoće li se embrij nakon implantacije dalje nastaviti razvijati,  ovisi o brojnim  biološkim i medicinskim faktorima, a dokazano ne ovisi o pozitivnm mislima. 
> 
> Žene, ne mislite da ste same krive ako ne ostanete trudne, pogotovo ne krivite sebe da niste imale dovoljno pozitivnih misli i da radi toga  nije uspjelo.


ovo potpisujem  :Klap:

----------


## Konfuzija

Ne znam baš za tu pozitivu... moj stari kuka otkad znam za sebe, eno ga ima bolju krvnu sliku nego ja... mislim da on to iz inata. A i ja bih baš mogla iz čistog prkosa medicini zatrudniti... Not.  :Laughing:

----------


## ARIANM

Konfuzija  :Laughing: 

Evo da vam se pridružim, 3 dnt i nakon onog početnog optimizma svaki dan sam sve tužnija koliko god da se trudim biti pozitivna nekako mi ne ide....simptoma nemaaaa....već 1dnt me uhvatila grlobolja,pa sad to nekako prestalo,al počeo curiti nos,temp. 37...

----------


## J&D

Ljudi napisala sam to PODRSKE radi, a ne iz nekih cinjenica, pa nisam mutava da mislim da sreca utjece na trudnocu!!!!  Ali da je lakse preziviti sa pozitivom je, i da je bolje biti sretan nego zivcan i nervozan i posemerenim krvnim tlakom je. Tako da nisam ja pisala terapmeutski nego sam bodrila!!!!

----------


## J&D

Arianm temperatura ti je normalna, ja od transfera pa do danas imam 37

----------


## bubekica

meni je temp nakon punkcije pa sve do par dana nakon skidanja s utrogestana varirala 37,2-37,9.
svim curama u iscekivanju zelim da vam vrijeme sto brze prodje! meni je pomoglo traziti srecu u malim stvarima - mirisu svjeze pecenih keksica, toplini dekice, mekoci koze namazane nekim finim losionom, svijetlu svijecica navecer i sl. uzivajte u stvarima koje su inace zbog nedostatka vremena postale rutina!

----------


## Konfuzija

J&D, daj ohladi, vidiš da se zezamo.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

konfuzija, stari zdraviji od nas :Laughing:

----------


## Konfuzija

A osim toga, nije svakomu lakše s pozitivom, nekome je pesimizam normalno stanje i ti mu kažeš: "E, sad moraš biti pozitivan!" i uzrokuješ mu stres. Kuiš?  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

> meni je temp nakon punkcije pa sve do par dana nakon skidanja s utrogestana varirala 37,2-37,9.
> svim curama u iscekivanju zelim da vam vrijeme sto brze prodje! meni je pomoglo traziti srecu u malim stvarima - mirisu svjeze pecenih keksica, toplini dekice, mekoci koze namazane nekim finim losionom, svijetlu svijecica navecer i sl. uzivajte u stvarima koje su inace zbog nedostatka vremena postale rutina!


X

----------


## snupi

molim nemojte se sad još  posvađati , samo  sam htjela reci da svatko od nas drugacije percipira stvari. Budite onakve kakve jeste  i uživajte u svakom danom koji je pred vama bio dobar ili loš, bile pozitivne ili negativne to ste vi same i ne morate se opravdavati!

----------


## snupi

želim svima pozitivne bete!!

----------


## sanda1977

> želim svima pozitivne bete!!


 :Yes: 
kako se mjeri i kada bazalna temperatura?

----------


## J&D

Bazalna temp. Se mjeri ispod jezika uvijek na istom mjestu ispod jezika, i najkasnije 5 minuta nakonbuđenja, najbolje cim otvoris oci!

----------


## sanda1977

> Bazalna temp. Se mjeri ispod jezika uvijek na istom mjestu ispod jezika, i najkasnije 5 minuta nakonbuđenja, najbolje cim otvoris oci!


hvala....
rekla sam da neću pratiti simptome,ali mi je dolje stalno neki pritisak...pikaju me jajnici...(možda još pikaju od punkcije),sada me dolje leđa dolje...kao da imam neki pms???
sve je to rano,ali osjetim to sve i nisam si umislila... :Grin: 
28.11. je bio transfer

----------


## sanda1977

možda je to sve od utrića...

----------


## Runa

cure, jeste čitale o nuspojavama utrića? Ako se uzimaju vaginalno, zapravo ih nema.

----------


## J&D

Bas sam to i htjela reci.... Osim onog glupog curenja od kojeg se svaki put oduzmem.... Ja nemam nuspojave.... I pise da ih skoro i nema.... Ali kad ih popijem ko nadrogirana!

----------


## Runa

Ja sam samo jednom popila jer sam mislila da će me gin. pregledati, ali nije. I to me je malo omamilo, ali samo nakratko. Inače, ja non stop spavam. Ustala sam u 9.30 danas i opet legla u 11.30. Sigurno da malo i progesteron ima utjecaj, ali to je vjerojatno zbog beta hormona. I zapravo prve simptome sam sam počela osjećati negdje 9dnt blastociste, taman kad se betahcg počeo lučiti.

----------


## sanda1977

> Bas sam to i htjela reci.... Osim onog glupog curenja od kojeg se svaki put oduzmem.... Ja nemam nuspojave.... I pise da ih skoro i nema.... Ali kad ih popijem ko nadrogirana!


ja nemam nuspojava kada ih vaginalno uzimam,ali kada ih poijem 2 puta sam ih poila i bila sam isto kao nadrogirana sat-dva! morala sam s posla otići kući i zaspala ko top od njih...
meni ovaj puta ništ ne curi....možda mrvicu,mrvicu....

----------


## sanda1977

> Ja sam samo jednom popila jer sam mislila da će me gin. pregledati, ali nije. I to me je malo omamilo, ali samo nakratko. Inače, ja non stop spavam. Ustala sam u 9.30 danas i opet legla u 11.30. Sigurno da malo i progesteron ima utjecaj, ali to je vjerojatno zbog beta hormona. I zapravo prve simptome sam sam počela osjećati negdje 9dnt blastociste, taman kad se betahcg počeo lučiti.


meni je danas 3 dnt...ma rano je meni za bilo kakve simptome

----------


## Runa

o pa meni curi. osobito kad se mučim sa stolicom :Laughing:  Ali sam isto čitala negdje (frikuša ja) da je doza o 100mg dovoljna pa valjda nema veze što ja dio pogubim.

----------


## Runa

sanda1977, rano je. Izdrži još koji dan. Ja se sjećam agonije kad smo prirodnim putem pokušavali pa sam se svaki pms objašnjavala kao simptome t. Sad poslije postupka sam bila sigurna da neću raditi test, samo čekam betu, ali kad mi je bilo mučno baš taj dnt MM mi je kupio test. Ja sam se izvikala na njega i rekla da ne mislim unaprijed raditi i unaprijed biti žalosna zbog eventualnog minusa. Čekam betu. Ali dva dana poslije sam bila toliko živčana i pospana. To sam si protumačila kao obrambeni mehanizam, mislila sam da mi psiha kaže spavaj do bete da se ne sekiraš, i onda sam pukla i napravila test. 11 dnt i bio je plus.

----------


## sanda1977

> o pa meni curi. osobito kad se mučim sa stolicom Ali sam isto čitala negdje (frikuša ja) da je doza o 100mg dovoljna pa valjda nema veze što ja dio pogubim.


a joooj pa malo meni....naspram prije,sada ne....ja to valjda do grla gurnem  :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda1977, rano je. Izdrži još koji dan. Ja se sjećam agonije kad smo prirodnim putem pokušavali pa sam se svaki pms objašnjavala kao simptome t. Sad poslije postupka sam bila sigurna da neću raditi test, samo čekam betu, ali kad mi je bilo mučno baš taj dnt MM mi je kupio test. Ja sam se izvikala na njega i rekla da ne mislim unaprijed raditi i unaprijed biti žalosna zbog eventualnog minusa. Čekam betu. Ali dva dana poslije sam bila toliko živčana i pospana. To sam si protumačila kao obrambeni mehanizam, mislila sam da mi psiha kaže spavaj do bete da se ne sekiraš, i onda sam pukla i napravila test. 11 dnt i bio je plus.


koji dan najranije mogu napraviti test?

----------


## Runa

Ništa, i ja guram ubuduće... :Razz:

----------


## Runa

Kod transfera trodnevnog zametka 11. dan, a kod blastice (5 dana) već 9.dan. Navijamo za plus  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

moj je dvodnevni...ako se dan punkcije ne računa....26.11.punkcija,a 28.11.transfer....

----------


## Runa

Pa mislim da možeš 11. dan napravit testić.

----------


## sanda1977

> Pa mislim da možeš 11. dan napravit testić.


probat ću,jer ne vjerujem da ću izdržati do bete....hvala ti na informacijama  :Love:

----------


## J&D

Mozes ja sam ga radila 13 dnt 3 dnevnog! A i sve ovisi jel primas boostere!

----------


## Runa

you're welcome. Ja se smijem tvojem potpisu uvijek kad vidim tvoje postove. Zadnji redak. :Laughing:

----------


## J&D

Sto se utrica tice ja skuzila da kad je prezasiceno onda curi.... Ja ih pila par dana zbog krvarenja, i kad sam ih opet pocela stavljati nije skoro nista curilo, i sad nakon nekog vremena opet curi....

----------


## loks

*sanda1977* čitam tvoj post i ne mogu ne nadovezat se...ja sam imala transfer u 16 sati, istu tu večer oko 22 sata počelo je bolit i nije prestalo sljedeća 3 mjeseca. jaki pritisak kao da ću svaki čas procurit, kod sjedenja pogotovo pa sam već 1dnt sjedila ko trudnica, ko neka munjena  :Laughing: . leđa su me probadala, glava bolila i pravi pravcati simptomi koje inače imam za pms. a bila sam trudna, jupiii! onda nisam ni znala ni htjela nikom (osim mužu) priznat jer bi rekli da umišljam da je prerano, ali stvarno nije. svatko je drugačiji i ja sam dokaz da nekima simpt mogu počet i isti dan...pa sad...bitno je da se ne opterećuješ i opustiš...promišljaj i slušaj svoje tijelo al opušteno i sa užitkom, a ja ti želim najljepši mogući ishod!

----------


## Runa

loks, ja sam sve to osjećala od početka stimulacije. Onda nakon transfera su se javili i grčevi, pa je tamo od 5. do 7. dnt bilo malo mirnije, a onda ponovno. Boluckanje, grčevi, križa, uopće se više i ne sjećam kako je to bez nekakvih bolova. Grudi normalno, ali ja imam mastopatiju pa mene svaki dan to boli bez obzira na stanje. I da, podrigujem ko prase  :Wink: 
U svakom slučaju, sanda

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda1977* čitam tvoj post i ne mogu ne nadovezat se...ja sam imala transfer u 16 sati, istu tu večer oko 22 sata počelo je bolit i nije prestalo sljedeća 3 mjeseca. jaki pritisak kao da ću svaki čas procurit, kod sjedenja pogotovo pa sam već 1dnt sjedila ko trudnica, ko neka munjena . leđa su me probadala, glava bolila i pravi pravcati simptomi koje inače imam za pms. a bila sam trudna, jupiii! onda nisam ni znala ni htjela nikom (osim mužu) priznat jer bi rekli da umišljam da je prerano, ali stvarno nije. svatko je drugačiji i ja sam dokaz da nekima simpt mogu počet i isti dan...pa sad...bitno je da se ne opterećuješ i opustiš...promišljaj i slušaj svoje tijelo al opušteno i sa užitkom, a ja ti želim najljepši mogući ishod!


joooooj e upravo se tako i osječam...samo me glava ne boli....hvala ti

----------


## Runa

... želimo ti plus i veliku betuuuu!  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> you're welcome. Ja se smijem tvojem potpisu uvijek kad vidim tvoje postove. Zadnji redak.


hehehe,vjeruj ja se ne smijem nego luuudim! već je i mene puko pubertet skupa s njom! mislim da ću završiti  :psiholog: 
hehehe,sada je primirje....mora zbog mene

----------


## sanda1977

> loks, ja sam sve to osjećala od početka stimulacije. Onda nakon transfera su se javili i grčevi, pa je tamo od 5. do 7. dnt bilo malo mirnije, a onda ponovno. Boluckanje, grčevi, križa, uopće se više i ne sjećam kako je to bez nekakvih bolova. Grudi normalno, ali ja imam mastopatiju pa mene svaki dan to boli bez obzira na stanje. I da, podrigujem ko prase 
> U svakom slučaju, sanda


 :rock:

----------


## sanda1977

> ... želimo ti plus i veliku betuuuu!


 :Naklon:  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

> Pa mislim da možeš 11. dan napravit testić.


Eh da...meni danas 11 dnt, da podsjetim 2dnevnog četverostaničnog embrija.....negativan.........

----------


## ARIANM

Sanda1977 ako ti je transfer bio 28.11. onda ti je danas 2 dnt jer se dan transfera računa kao nulti. Meni je transfer bio 27.11 i danas mi je 3dnt...simptoma gotovo nikakvih osim onih koji su prisutni od početka stimulacije. Ali meni su i dvije prethodne trudnoće proše bez ikakvih simptoma...mislim da je to čisto individualno...sve nešto čekam nekakva probadanja da ih pripišem implantaciji ali ništa se ne događa i onda sam samo sve tužnija i tužnija...

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda1977 ako ti je transfer bio 28.11. onda ti je danas 2 dnt jer se dan transfera računa kao nulti. Meni je transfer bio 27.11 i danas mi je 3dnt...simptoma gotovo nikakvih osim onih koji su prisutni od početka stimulacije. Ali meni su i dvije prethodne trudnoće proše bez ikakvih simptoma...mislim da je to čisto individualno...sve nešto čekam nekakva probadanja da ih pripišem implantaciji ali ništa se ne događa i onda sam samo sve tužnija i tužnija...


ma ja ne želim biti tužna nimalo! ja sam presretna što mi se uopće oplodila js!
tako da se ne namjeravam bedirati,ako do trudnoće ne dođe....idem dalje i ne odustajem!

----------


## pirica

*Strašna*  :Love: 

znaci moj 7dnt je ipak rano i to jos za lh test??

----------


## Strašna

Naravno da je rano!

----------


## J&D

Preeeeerano

----------


## Runa

Strašna, za dva dana radiš betu?

----------


## ARIANM

> ma ja ne želim biti tužna nimalo! ja sam presretna što mi se uopće oplodila js!
> tako da se ne namjeravam bedirati,ako do trudnoće ne dođe....idem dalje i ne odustajem!


Ah,pa ne želim ni ja biti tužna,ali ponekad se teško boriti protiv toga,pogotovo kad imaš previše vremena za razmišljanje...

----------


## BubaSanja

Cure, smije li se peglati i usisavati? Neki mi kažu ne, al ne znam zašto, nije to sad neka teška radna akcija da bi moglo škoditi, bar mislim. 

Inače danas mi je 7 dnt, imam klasična, od svih već spomenuta, probadanja po jajnicima, bolove oko maternice, al onak ko da me neke žilice bole, teško za opisati, jako sam žedna, usne su mi tak suhe, danas sam dio dana imala laganu mučninu....al sve je to tak individualno i varljivo da se u niš ne usudim pouzdavati.
Najrađe bih još danas piškila na test, al nema smisla, samo bacanje para....

----------


## ARIANM

Ako je bio stimulirani ciklus onda bi se trebale izbjegavati ponavljajuče radnje kao što je peglanje i usisavanje,al to čisto samo radi jajnika. Ako nije onda mislim da je u redu. Ja sam prva dva klomifenska nakon 5 dana usisavala i peglala,u biti radila sam sve al laganini. Ovaj put nakon stimuliranog ne peglam i ne usisavam,mm to velikodušno uz maaaalo njorganja to obavi  :Laughing:  a ja kuham nešto jednostavno,stavim veš sušiti i tak,ne mirujem baš,jest da odmaram ali ne mirujem stalno. Evo maloprije se vratila sa priredbe iz škole!

----------


## BubaSanja

Imala sam klomifensku stimulaciju, samo jedan folikul. Znači drugim riječima, mogu  :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Nemoj me držati za riječ,nemam baš puno iskustva,sigurno će se javiti još cura koje će ti reči bolje od mene.

----------


## frka

BubaSanja, Arianm je sve rekla - možeš se ponašati sasvim normalno (dobro, nemoj baš trčati maraton  :Smile: ). usisavanje, peglanje, plesanje i druge ponavljajuće radnje je potrebno izbjegavati ako su jajnici jako uvećani, ako je došlo do hiperstimulacije jer je tada povećan rizik od torzije jajnika. fizička aktivnost inače ne utječe na implantaciju - oprez je potreban isključivo zbog zdravlja žene, ali u tvom slučaju nema razloga za brigu.

uživaj i sretno!

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna, za dva dana radiš betu?


5.12. je beta

----------


## pirica

*BubaSanja* ja sam 2dnt i peglala i usisavala inace i ja sam uzasno žedna i zadnje dvi noci se znojim u krevetu koma

----------


## Naki78

Ja brojim 10 dp dvodnevnog cetvorocelijskog embrioncica. Prestali PMS bolovi. Nervoza pojacana. Grudi bolnije od juce.
Uf, betu tek vadim 05.12. Sta mislite je li rano da ja ujutru odradim jedan testic? Valjda moze detektovati hormon trudnoce? Po mojim proracunima danas je poceo da se luci.

----------


## Loly

Meni danas 11 dnt, zadnja 2 - 3 dana nemam više nikakvih simptoma, osim laganih bolova ko pred mengu, najradije bi pišnula testić, ali imam loša iskustva s njima pa sam sama sebi obećala da čekam do bete u utorak  :Wink:

----------


## snupi

ja betu vadim u srijedu, koš uvijek nisam pišala trakicu i upoće  nisam  ne strpljiva  što je ful čudno za mene!!

----------


## sanda1977

> ja betu vadim u srijedu, koš uvijek nisam pišala trakicu i upoće  nisam  ne strpljiva  što je ful čudno za mene!!


aaah...meni danas 4 dnt..... :Cekam:   :Coffee:

----------


## BubaSanja

Danas sam, blesača, išla na 9 dpt piškit na Intim plus test, zato jer je pisalo da se može očitati od 4 dana do očekivane menge (iako je točnost oko 50% na taj dan) i naravno da sam dobila minus, ali ja vidim i neku mikroskopsku okomitu liniju koja izgleda kao da je samo za nijansu tamnija od ničega, ali nema jasne obrise kao kontrolna i mogla bih se kladiti da ju vidim samo ja (muž bi rekao da sam luda da sam ga išla to ispitivat). Ali ju vidim, najbolje kad gledam direktno u prozorčić, ne naginjem pod nekim kutevima.
I šta, svjesna sam da ne mora niš značit i da može bit evaporacijska, bacila sam pare u vjetar i opet niš ne znam više nego jutros prije pišanja, al zbilja mu nisam mogla odoliti....

Ima nešto opojno u tim testovima, ko droga, one trenuci dok gledaš kako se pojavljuju boje, čekaš.....

luda sam....  :gaah:

----------


## bubekica

Bubasanja, ima li taj test plavu tintu? Testovi s plavom tintom znaju davat tanku tanku testnu liniju kao da je kemijskom povucena, to je negativan rezultat. Pozitivan test je testna linija prilizno iste debljine kao kontrolna, makar moze biti jedva vidljiva ako je rano radjen test. Od srca ti zelim da si prerano radila test i da ces ugledati plusic!

----------


## BubaSanja

Bubekica, plava je tinta, da, ali nije crtica ko da je kemijskom povučeno nego baš iste debljine kao kontrolna, no jedva jedva vidljiva i to, brijem, samo mom oku. A i ja ju na prvo gledanje ne vidim, no kad zurim, onda vidim....a niš, čekam do utorka.... nema mi druge...

----------


## bubekica

Bubasanja to bi moglo biti to!!!!!! Ponovi ujutro s prvim jutarnjim urinom  :fige:

----------


## sanda1977

Pitanje,kada se dogadja implatacija? Tj,kad u mom slucaju bi se mogla dogoditi?

----------


## sanda1977

> Pitanje,kada se dogadja implatacija? Tj,kad u mom slucaju bi se mogla dogoditi?


a joooj  :Grin:

----------


## ARIANM

Što se nakon transfera događa u maternici?
Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:

  1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se

  2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu

  3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota

  4 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

  5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu

  6 dpt...proces implantacije se nastavlja, morula i dalje tone u sluznicu maternice

  7 dpt... morula se kompletno ugnijezdila u sluznicu maternice, ima stanice placente i fetusa

  8 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

  9 dpt...sve više HCG-a se luči kako se fetus razvija

10 dpt... još više HCG-a se luči

11 dpt...nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 

             urina





Nakon transfera zametka starog 5 dana događa se sljedeće:



0 dpt...zametak  je u stadiju blastociste

1 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz svog omota

2 dpt...blastocista prianja na sluznicu maternice

3 dpt...započinje implantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista polako tone u sluznicu

4 dpt...implantacija se nastavlja kako morula sve dublje tone u sluznicu maternice

5 dpt...morula se u potpunosti ugnijezdila u sluznicu i ima stanice placente i fetusa

6 dpt...stanice placente počinju lučiti hormon HCG u krv

7 dpt...više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

8 dpt... više HCG-a se proizvodi kako se fetus razvija

9 dpt... nivo HCG-a sada je dovoljno velik da ga može detektirati kućni test na trudnoću iz 

            urina

----------


## sanda1977

> Što se nakon transfera događa u maternici?
> Nakon transfera zametka starog 3 dana događa se slijedeće:
> 
>   1 dpt...zametak raste i razvija se
> 
>   2 dpt...zametak se razvija u blastocistu
> 
>   3 dpt...blastocista se izliježe iz omota
> 
> ...


i ja sam to proćitala.... :Love:

----------


## MASLINA1973

> Bubekica, plava je tinta, da, ali nije crtica ko da je kemijskom povučeno nego baš iste debljine kao kontrolna, no jedva jedva vidljiva i to, brijem, samo mom oku. A i ja ju na prvo gledanje ne vidim, no kad zurim, onda vidim....a niš, čekam do utorka.... nema mi druge...


Podsjetila si me na moju plavu crticu! Blijeda je, kad je danas gledam, ne znam uopće kako sam je vidjela i ugledala (za razliku od jednog plusića prije par godina koji je i danas rozi plusić), ali bila sam u pravu - evo je, bebolina spava u sobi i ima skoro 10 kg.
BubaSanja - sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Bubi sretno i nadamo se da će M. dobiti brata ili seku :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

Ja sam imala transfer zametka starog 2 dana, ako se dan punkcije broji kao nulti dan. Znači kod mene je sve jedan dan unazad pri usporedbi sa objašnjenjem 3-dnevnog zametka, jel tak?

----------


## Sonja29

> Ja sam imala transfer zametka starog 2 dana, ako se dan punkcije broji kao nulti dan. Znači kod mene je sve jedan dan unazad pri usporedbi sa objašnjenjem 3-dnevnog zametka, jel tak?


tako bi trebalo biti. Moja Marija je embrij star 48 sati a 13.dnt test mi je pokazao mikroskopski vidljivu crticu.

----------


## BubaSanja

Ja "mikroskopski vidljivu crticu" definiram kao nešto što na prvi pogled svakoj normalnoj osobi izgleda ko minus, ali pojačanim zurenjem u prozorčić nazire se okomita crtica kao neka, ajmo reć, daleka sjena. Vrrrrrrlo svijetle nijanse plave, prva nijansa od nikakve.
Jesmo li tu negdje?  :Grin:  :Embarassed:

----------


## Sonja29

idem naći pa ti pošaljem da vidiš :Smile: ))

----------


## BubaSanja

weee, ako se tvoja može uslikati, onda je to oku vidljivo....
Joj, sve sam nešto uvjerenija da samo haluciniram od prevelike želje  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

aaah....danas 5 dnt....jučer navečer sam osječala neke čudne bolove kao da trebam dobiti...ćak sam otišla i provjeriti da li sam stvarno dobila.....a danas ništa,sve normalno....grudi bolne....ali to ništa ne znaći....eto... :neznam: 
ARIANM imaš li ti kakve simptome....nećega....?!

----------


## ARIANM

Sanda imam simptome ludila  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  hahaha izluđujem sve oko sebe...inače baš ništa,bolne grudi,ali tako je još od početka stimulacije i mala bol u donjem djelu leđa,ali mislim da je to već od puno sjedenja-ležanja,mm bio doman sad dva dana pa me mazio i pazio,nisam ništa previše radila,a ni sama više ne znam...počinje predbožično vrijeme,svi govore najsretniji dani u godini,a mene je tako strah da ću biti u komi jer sam po prirodi inače jako osjećajna i sve primam srcu...

----------


## Runa

sanda, mene su ti od 2. do 5.dnt po noći lovili takvi menstrualni grčevi da je to strahota. Sad si mislim da si je to malac tražio mjesto.

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda imam simptome ludila  hahaha izluđujem sve oko sebe...inače baš ništa,bolne grudi,ali tako je još od početka stimulacije i mala bol u donjem djelu leđa,ali mislim da je to već od puno sjedenja-ležanja,mm bio doman sad dva dana pa me mazio i pazio,nisam ništa previše radila,a ni sama više ne znam...počinje predbožično vrijeme,svi govore najsretniji dani u godini,a mene je tako strah da ću biti u komi jer sam po prirodi inače jako osjećajna i sve primam srcu...


a meni mm govori da sam premirna i da to nisam ja...da izgledam začuđujuće smireno....da baš...hehehea i mene grudi od početka stimulacije tj od štoperice...ni ja ništa previše ne radim....nadam se da će nam Božić biti čudesan i sretan.... :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda, mene su ti od 2. do 5.dnt po noći lovili takvi menstrualni grčevi da je to strahota. Sad si mislim da si je to malac tražio mjesto.


po noći ništa ne osjećam jer spavam ko top  :Laughing: 
ali osječam te predmenstrualne bolove...to si nisam umislila.... :Laughing: 
jooj ne znam šta da  mislim...najbolje ništa....ali kada dođe samo od sebe....

----------


## ARIANM

Evo ja izašla u grad,išla si po doznake za bolovanje,plaćala račune i kredite i osjećam se mnogo bolje...hm ne zbog plaćanja računa  :Laughing:  nego mi godio svježi zrak,šetnja,ljudi,skuhala ručak sad,sredila suđe,mm odveo malog u školu i sad popodne odmaram. Ja po noći isto super spavam,jedino me križa(donji dio leđa) boli probudilo me to pred jutro,ali zaspala opet...bar sad dok mogu,ako se moram vratiti opet na posao onda nema više spavanja...uh kad se sjetim noćnih smjena odmah mi je super ovako  :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo ja izašla u grad,išla si po doznake za bolovanje,plaćala račune i kredite i osjećam se mnogo bolje...hm ne zbog plaćanja računa  nego mi godio svježi zrak,šetnja,ljudi,skuhala ručak sad,sredila suđe,mm odveo malog u školu i sad popodne odmaram. Ja po noći isto super spavam,jedino me križa(donji dio leđa) boli probudilo me to pred jutro,ali zaspala opet...bar sad dok mogu,ako se moram vratiti opet na posao onda nema više spavanja...uh kad se sjetim noćnih smjena odmah mi je super ovako


hehehe, ni meni se neda vraćati na posao! 
baš mi je lijepo laaaapit  :Laughing: 
ja hodam do trgovine,pekare..i po kući...sve laganini...ne želim se za krevet prikovati... :Yes:

----------


## sanda1977

> 7dnt 10dpo napravila lh test i nema nista


zašto LH test?

----------


## LOTTOS

Evo da se i ovdje javim , danas bila na transferu , punkcija bila u petak, znaci trodnevni, vratili smo tri mrvice, dvije odlicne a za jednu mi je odmah rekao da su sanse jako male, i sad cekanje bete  :Cekam:  :Cekam:

----------


## sanda1977

> Evo da se i ovdje javim , danas bila na transferu , punkcija bila u petak, znaci trodnevni, vratili smo tri mrvice, dvije odlicne a za jednu mi je odmah rekao da su sanse jako male, i sad cekanje bete


 :rock:  da se prime za mamicu!

----------


## LOTTOS

He he he ovo bi mogla biti treca sreca, tri mrvice

----------


## željkica

Lottos držim  :fige:  za veeeeeeeeeeeeeliku betu!mora bit pozitivna!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Moe

> Evo da se i ovdje javim , danas bila na transferu , punkcija bila u petak, znaci trodnevni, vratili smo tri mrvice, dvije odlicne a za jednu mi je odmah rekao da su sanse jako male, i sad cekanje bete


I ja ti držim fige! Neka ti se ostvare želje i snovi! I neka ti ovo bude najljepši Božić dosad!
(A tri mrvice su zbog tvoje dijagnoze il?)

Sutra idem na kombinirani probir i na redoviti mjesečni pregled. Jedva čekam vidjeti našu ljubav!  :Preskace uze: 
I naravno nadam se dobrom rezultatu kombiniranog!

----------


## sanda1977

danas mi je 6 dnt....sporo ovo ide...više ništa ne osječam,nisam više ni napirena...osječam se normalno....nema ni predmenstrualne boli više....

----------


## ARIANM

Ova noć mi je bila užas,ne znam zašto tako sam se preznojila,piđama mi je bila mokra skroz na prsima i leđima,baš mokra..kosa isto...grudi jutros malo manje bole ili mi se samo čini i dole nekakav pritisak ko pred pms...i danas stala na vagu i vidim +2 kg...užas...a pa kako i ne bi kad ovih dana sve živo trpam u sebe,jedem ko termit :Laughing:  bit će problema kad budem morala obući uniformu za posao  :Laughing:

----------


## pirica

> zašto LH test?



http://www.justmommies.com/articles/opk-as-hpt.shtml

----------


## Inesz

pirice,
pa i u tom linku kaže da ne treba koristiti LH testove kao test trudnoće.
Lh testovi naprosto nisu dovoljno osjetljivi da detektiraju ranu trudnoću.

(7dnt?... rano i za test za trudnoću a kamoli za LH trakicu)

----------


## Sonja29

buba,pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za danas

----------


## pirica

> pirice,
> pa i u tom linku kaže da ne treba koristiti LH testove kao test trudnoće.
> Lh testovi naprosto nisu dovoljno osjetljivi da detektiraju ranu trudnoću.
> 
> (7dnt?... rano i za test za trudnoću a kamoli za LH trakicu)


da ali u kontestu kako je nekim zenama lh stalno povisen pa se moze dobit lazno neg nalaz

----------


## drizl

ja sam jučer išla vadit betu i bila je 241  :Shock: , nazovem mpo doktoricu i ona mi čestita i veli da svi skaču od sreće al kako sam sumnjala u laboratorij, možda su pomiješali nalaze, možda su krivo napisali ili kaj ja znam- svašta mi se motalo po glavi. pišnem ja lh trakicu- pozitivna
mislim da ću kupit i jedan test na trudnoću da se stvarno uvjerim da sam trudna

----------


## Loly

Drizl čestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## pirica

*drizl* čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## venddy

pirice slažem s Inesz, slobodno zaboravi na lh trakice. Meni ni pri beti od 1500 nije pokazala drugu crticu. Od tada sam ih potpuno odbacila kao mjerodavne

----------


## venddy

drizl :Very Happy: , i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za duplanje

----------


## Sonja29

*drizl* nema potrebe za testičem (jedino ako ćeš ga ostaviti za uspomenu), ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje

----------


## sanda1977

> Ova noć mi je bila užas,ne znam zašto tako sam se preznojila,piđama mi je bila mokra skroz na prsima i leđima,baš mokra..kosa isto...grudi jutros malo manje bole ili mi se samo čini i dole nekakav pritisak ko pred pms...i danas stala na vagu i vidim +2 kg...užas...a pa kako i ne bi kad ovih dana sve živo trpam u sebe,jedem ko termit bit će problema kad budem morala obući uniformu za posao


i ja jedem kao termit isto 2 kg...(mrvicu dkg manje)  :Laughing: 
ja ništa....apsolutno ništa!
nadam se da nećeš morati oblaćiti uniformu narednih PUUUUUNO mjeseci....!
ni pritisak više nemam.... :Undecided:

----------


## pirica

moja beta 19

----------


## matahari

Nisam u toku... Koji dnt?




> moja beta 19

----------


## pirica

> Nisam u toku... Koji dnt?


12.

----------


## matahari

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje, nikad ne znaš!




> 12.

----------


## sanda1977

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje, nikad ne znaš!


potpisujem....

----------


## sanda1977

pirice jel imaš kakve simptome i koji dan ti je vraćena mrvica?
možda si8 negdje napisala ali da ne tražim....

----------


## sanda1977

> ja sam jučer išla vadit betu i bila je 241 , nazovem mpo doktoricu i ona mi čestita i veli da svi skaču od sreće al kako sam sumnjala u laboratorij, možda su pomiješali nalaze, možda su krivo napisali ili kaj ja znam- svašta mi se motalo po glavi. pišnem ja lh trakicu- pozitivna
> mislim da ću kupit i jedan test na trudnoću da se stvarno uvjerim da sam trudna


 :Very Happy:

----------


## pirica

> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje, nikad ne znaš!


a imala sam vec tako malu betu

----------


## pirica

> pirice jel imaš kakve simptome i koji dan ti je vraćena mrvica?
> možda si8 negdje napisala ali da ne tražim....


3 dan su vraceni, simptomi nula bodova

----------


## sanda1977

> eto i mene, jucer bio et 2 mrvice (4st i 6st 3d), vec sam sve proguglala o uspjehu s takvim embrijima


našla

----------


## sanda1977

> 3 dan su vraceni, simptomi nula bodova


ni ja nikakvih....sada sam i ja ukomirana.... :drama:

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Drizl*, bravo za betu  :Very Happy: 
*Lottos* sretno, čuvaj mrvice svoje!

*Sanda* i *Arianm*,  i meni je ovaj put čekanje najteže palo, simptome pa imam pa nemam: pa pms pa grudi, pa ništa, pa znojenje po noći pa leđa pa ništa, i tako u krug stalno. Uza sve to još nesnosan kašalj. Još malo se strpite!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> *Drizl*, bravo za betu 
> *Lottos* sretno, čuvaj mrvice svoje!
> 
> *Sanda* i *Arianm*,  i meni je ovaj put čekanje najteže palo, simptome pa imam pa nemam: pa pms pa grudi, pa ništa, pa znojenje po noći pa leđa pa ništa, i tako u krug stalno. Uza sve to još nesnosan kašalj. Još malo se strpite!


 a znam....

----------


## sanda1977

ARIANM kako se sada osječaš?

----------


## LOTTOS

[QUOTE=Moe;2289303]I ja ti držim fige! Neka ti se ostvare želje i snovi! I neka ti ovo bude najljepši Božić dosad!
(A tri mrvice su zbog tvoje dijagnoze?)

Dva su bila super a za treci mi je rekao da sumnja, da nema sanse ali mu ga je bilo zao bacit pa ga je vratio gdje mu je mjesto, a i napokon smo dobili vise stanica od jedne kao do sada 

Željkica, sanda1977, moe -hvala na lijepim zeljama
 I vama sve naaaaj u svemu sto trebate

----------


## ARIANM

> ARIANM kako se sada osječaš?


Draga moja ja ti peglala do sada,ne mogu više izdržati,navikla sam biti stalno u pokretu...inače danas dosta vrtoglavice,cijelo vrijeme osjećaj da će me glava zaboliti ali nije...lagani pritisak na donji dio leđa,ali ovo sve je meni normalan dio svakomjesečnog pms-a...živci pri kraju....

----------


## ARIANM

E da i još jedna stvar,gledam tv i kao glavvnnnaaa vijest Kate Middleton je trudna a ja u plač,mm me jedva smirio i tako cijeli dan samo cmizdrim...

----------


## sanda1977

> E da i još jedna stvar,gledam tv i kao glavvnnnaaa vijest Kate Middleton je trudna a ja u plač,mm me jedva smirio i tako cijeli dan samo cmizdrim...


ja ništa...osim bolnih grudi....i to je to...više ne tražim simptome...zamara me to....ja sve radim kod kuće normalne kučanske poslove...

----------


## sanda1977

danas 7 dnt.... :Cekam:

----------


## ARIANM

Mene definitivno grudi prestaju boliti,malo nešto još samo, a bile su tako da ih nisam smjela dodirnuti...i ja sad radim već sve po kući pa kako bude-bude....smješno je kako sam do sad u svakom postupku radila testove ko luda,kupovala ih u ljekarni,a ovaj put kad sam naručila preko neta 50 kom. strah me napraviti...mislim da niti neću nego čekam betu u ponedjeljak pa kako bude.

----------


## sanda1977

> Mene definitivno grudi prestaju boliti,malo nešto još samo, a bile su tako da ih nisam smjela dodirnuti...i ja sad radim već sve po kući pa kako bude-bude....smješno je kako sam do sad u svakom postupku radila testove ko luda,kupovala ih u ljekarni,a ovaj put kad sam naručila preko neta 50 kom. strah me napraviti...mislim da niti neću nego čekam betu u ponedjeljak pa kako bude.


imam i ja testove sa neta-puno...neću ih raditi! 
kako bude-bit će....a sada sam u fazi čekanja m....jer mislim da ništa od ovog..... :Nope:

----------


## sanda1977

> E da i još jedna stvar,gledam tv i kao glavvnnnaaa vijest Kate Middleton je trudna a ja u plač,mm me jedva smirio i tako cijeli dan samo cmizdrim...


ma nemoj zbog nje cmizdrit...baš me briga za nju... :alexis:

----------


## ARIANM

> ma nemoj zbog nje cmizdrit...baš me briga za nju...


ma nije zbog nje, nego me pukla neka cmizdravost,mm išao na put,ono ko da me prvi put u životu ostavlja...a to je valjda od svih ovih tableta koje pijem...
Sanda šta ti piješ od lijekova? Ja od punkcije decortinx3,duphastonx3,folacinx2,andolx1

----------


## sanda1977

> ma nije zbog nje, nego me pukla neka cmizdravost,mm išao na put,ono ko da me prvi put u životu ostavlja...a to je valjda od svih ovih tableta koje pijem...
> Sanda šta ti piješ od lijekova? Ja od punkcije decortinx3,duphastonx3,folacinx2,andolx1


ja samo utrogestane (vag)3x2 i što sam si sama kupila folnu kiselinu...i ništa više....zašto piješ duphaston?
ja sam ih pila kada sam imala ciste....i andol?! to sam ćula da ti lijekovi pomažu da se plod zadrži...

----------


## ARIANM

Andol za bolju cirkulaciju,decortin sam pitala dr. zašto i rekao mi da je to za pad imuniteta da tjelo ne bi preburno reagiralo na plod kao strano tijelo u sebi,a duphaston je isto što i utrogestan-progesteron. 
hahahha Sanda nekako mi se čini da mi ovdje same odbrojavamo  :Laughing:  curke di ste,javite seeeee!!!

----------


## sanda1977

> Andol za bolju cirkulaciju,decortin sam pitala dr. zašto i rekao mi da je to za pad imuniteta da tjelo ne bi preburno reagiralo na plod kao strano tijelo u sebi,a duphaston je isto što i utrogestan-progesteron. 
> hahahha Sanda nekako mi se čini da mi ovdje same odbrojavamo  curke di ste,javite seeeee!!!


mogla sam si sam kupiti andol...uh...kasno palim...za decortin znam...pa baš nema nikoga! ajde cure? gdje ste?
pa kada smo ti i ja tu negdje...pa odbrojavamo zajedno....tebi je 8 dnt,a meni 7 dnt.....

----------


## sanda1977

ako je moj dvodnevni onda ako se ravnam po onoj ljestvici razvijanja moje je ustvari dan unazad...joj jesam spetljala sada  :Laughing:

----------


## ARIANM

Pa da tako bi bilo logično...

----------


## sanda1977

> Pa da tako bi bilo logično...


pa da ako je dodnevni.....ah...

----------


## snupi

moja beta 14 dan 25,43. ne znam koji su parametri samo mi je frendica iz bolnice javila stanje iz bolnice. nalaz je poslije dva.

----------


## Inesz

snupi,
14 dana  nakon transfera ili nakon punkcije?

----------


## snupi

nakon transfer, punkcija je bila 19.11.

----------


## pirica

> nakon transfer, punkcija je bila 19.11.


punkcija ti bila kad i meni

----------


## snupi

eto mozda nasa pric akraju u petak ipak super ispadne!

----------


## Strašna

Službeno potvrdjujem svoju negativnu betu  :Sad: 
Po ne znam koji put  :Sad: 
Trebam se javit iza nove godine. U 2.mj se nadam klomifenskom postupku!

----------


## sanda1977

> Službeno potvrdjujem svoju negativnu betu 
> Po ne znam koji put 
> Trebam se javit iza nove godine. U 2.mj se nadam klomifenskom postupku!


draga  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

meni prije nekih dva sata počela boljeti lijeva strana...jajnik,taj lijevi donji dio leđa i lagani grčevi...kao da ću dobiti  :drama: 
sada me to tak živcira...

----------


## Strašna

> draga


Hvala i ovdje :Smile:

----------


## ARIANM

Strašna  :Love:

----------


## Strašna

> Strašna


Hvala i tebi! idemo dalje...

----------


## mari mar

> meni prije nekih dva sata počela boljeti lijeva strana...jajnik,taj lijevi donji dio leđa i lagani grčevi...kao da ću dobiti 
> sada me to tak živcira...


sanda mjeriš li temperaturu? 
....ja sam nekakve bolove osječala u jajnicima 6dnt možda od punkcije,a nekakvi grčevi pojavili negdje 8dnt kao pred mengu i naravno mislila odmah negativno...... boljelo je i 12 i 13dnt baš kao da će vještica svaki čas doći, a na testu neka blijeda crta i nisam htjela više čekat i otišla izvaditi betu dan prije nego sam trebala, da okončam sve to, a ono beta niska.... i slijedilo je pravo igranje živaca.....ufff kad se sjetim! :iskušenje: 
jedino što je raslo mic po mic je temperatura koju sam mjerila svaki dan, a na to nisam posebno obračala pažnju! tek sad kad prelistam svoje bilješke vidim da je to jedini simptom, kad se beta poduplala tek tada su mi sise počele boljeti.....

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda mjeriš li temperaturu? 
> ....ja sam nekakve bolove osječala u jajnicima 6dnt možda od punkcije,a nekakvi grčevi pojavili negdje 8dnt kao pred mengu i naravno mislila odmah negativno...... boljelo je i 12 i 13dnt baš kao da će vještica svaki čas doći, a na testu neka blijeda crta i nisam htjela više čekat i otišla izvaditi betu dan prije nego sam trebala, da okončam sve to, a ono beta niska.... i slijedilo je pravo igranje živaca.....ufff kad se sjetim!
> jedino što je raslo mic po mic je temperatura koju sam mjerila svaki dan, a na to nisam posebno obračala pažnju! tek sad kad prelistam svoje bilješke vidim da je to jedini simptom, kad se beta poduplala tek tada su mi sise počele boljeti.....


ej ma ne mjerim ništa....zaboravim,a kada se sjetim već bude popodne... :Laughing: 
a ni sama ne znam...probat ću baš od sutra mjeriti temperaturu...gdje si je ti mjerila?

----------


## sanda1977

Moja jutarnja bazalna 37....a kasnije 36,6...ma ja to nista ne kuzim

----------


## sanda1977

> Moja jutarnja bazalna 37....a kasnije 36,6...ma ja to nista ne kuzim


danas 8 dnt... :Cekam:

----------


## J&D

Jutarnja se draga gleda.... I po ovome sto pises je super... Tako je i meni bila dok sam bila cekalica

----------


## sanda1977

> Jutarnja se draga gleda.... I po ovome sto pises je super... Tako je i meni bila dok sam bila cekalica


mjerila sam je odmah po buđenju...ispod pazuha....joooj dojadilo mi je biti čekalica...nikada proći.... :štrika:

----------


## sanda1977

ARIANM današnje stanje....je....?  :Cool:

----------


## ARIANM

> mjerila sam je odmah po buđenju...ispod pazuha....joooj dojadilo mi je biti čekalica...nikada proći....


Joj ja to uvijek zaboravim,a ako se sjetim onda se moram dignuti iz kreveta po toplomjer jer ga zaboravim pripremiti...ahhhh...i meni već sve dojadilo,ovu noć nisam nikako spavala,preznojavanje opet,piđama sva mokra,preskidanje...............

----------


## sanda1977

> Joj ja to uvijek zaboravim,a ako se sjetim onda se moram dignuti iz kreveta po toplomjer jer ga zaboravim pripremiti...ahhhh...i meni već sve dojadilo,ovu noć nisam nikako spavala,preznojavanje opet,piđama sva mokra,preskidanje...............


ja opet spavala ko top...mm me probudio kada je došao s posla isto mi bilo vruće za poluditi....ali to prepisujem grijanju....sve u svemu ništa....

----------


## ARIANM

Mislim da je s mojim odbrojavanjem kraj,išla sad na wc i prvo na papiru neka smeđa sluz,i onda sam probala prstom unutra je isto tako ta sluz samo svježija krv...maaalo rozasto nema puno ali to vjerojatno menstruacija dolazi  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mravak

Meni danas 8dnt....simptomi....nikakvi....čekanje me ubija...betu ću vadit 12.12.12.  :Smile:  tada će mi biti 14 dana od punkcije...

----------


## sanda1977

> Mislim da je s mojim odbrojavanjem kraj,išla sad na wc i prvo na papiru neka smeđa sluz,i onda sam probala prstom unutra je isto tako ta sluz samo svježija krv...maaalo rozasto nema puno ali to vjerojatno menstruacija dolazi


možda nije m!!!! možda je implatacija?

----------


## sanda1977

> Meni danas 8dnt....simptomi....nikakvi....čekanje me ubija...betu ću vadit 12.12.12.  tada će mi biti 14 dana od punkcije...


sve ovo čekanje ubija...ja ću ranije vaditi betu...neću čekati 14.

----------


## ARIANM

Mislim da je 9dnt kasno za implataciju  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> Mislim da je 9dnt kasno za implataciju


pa ne znam....vidjet ćeš poslije....a žao mi je....jako  :Sad:

----------


## mravak

> sve ovo čekanje ubija...ja ću ranije vaditi betu...neću čekati 14.


Možeš sutra vadit,ako si trudna pokazat će ti, ako sam dobro izbrojala sutra ti je 14 dana od ovulacije, zar ne?

----------


## sanda1977

punkcija je bila 26.11. danas mi je 10 dpo,ako se dan punkcije računa kao nulti....

----------


## mravak

Ma meni se je sve zbrčkalo u glavi, meni je danas 5dnt  :Embarassed:

----------


## J&D

> Mislim da je 9dnt kasno za implataciju


Nije kasno....tj....cesto zna kasnije iscuriti ali onda curi smede, i naravno nije obilno!

----------


## bubekica

*ARIANM* i ja sam pocela brljaviti 12-i dan od punkcije, par dana kasnije je krenula prava m. obavezno javi doktoru i miruj, nadam se da je nesto drugo posrijedi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

cure ja sam vadila 14 dan od transfera i beta mi je 25,43 i krvaruckam. Petrova rekla da nastavim sa  utricima, mirujem i sutra ponovim nalaz.

----------


## sanda1977

> Ma meni se je sve zbrčkalo u glavi, meni je danas 5dnt


 :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

> Nije kasno....tj....cesto zna kasnije iscuriti ali onda curi smede, i naravno nije obilno!


X

----------


## sanda1977

ARIANM javi se kasnije.... :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> cure ja sam vadila 14 dan od transfera i beta mi je 25,43 i krvaruckam. Petrova rekla da nastavim sa  utricima, mirujem i sutra ponovim nalaz.


možda se podupla....ne znam koji si dan transfer imala

----------


## J&D

> Mislim da je 9dnt kasno za implataciju


Nije kasno....tj....cesto zna kasnije iscuriti ali onda curi smede, i naravno nije obilno!

----------


## J&D

Poludio mi mob pa poduplala post! Oprostite

----------


## snupi

ja sam bila na transferu 22.11.

----------


## sanda1977

> ja sam bila na transferu 22.11.


nisam dobro pitanje postavila....koji dan su ti bili embriji? 2-dnevni,3-dnevni...?
možda si napisala negdje...ali da ne tražim

----------


## sanda1977

> Poludio mi mob pa poduplala post! Oprostite


dobro je dok mi nismo poludile  :Laughing:

----------


## ARIANM

Sutra ću izvaditi betu tako da budem sigurna....al isplakala sam dušu već tako da............

----------


## sanda1977

> Sutra ću izvaditi betu tako da budem sigurna....al isplakala sam dušu već tako da............


o draga.... :Sad:

----------


## Brunaa

jučer bio ET 2 eskimića  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> jučer bio ET 2 eskimića


 :Very Happy:  draga neka se prime za mamicu!

----------


## 123beba

Arianm, mozda je nekakav mali hematom pa miruj do bete... U biti je najbolje da nazoves dr i pitaš što dalje. Ako je nešto tako onda bi i utrice trebala piti,  a ne stavljati vaginalno. Držim fige da sve dobro završi i da se bebica ipak primila.

----------


## 123beba

Bruna, sretno!!!! Da se prime pa da imate duplo veselje!  :Smile:

----------


## Brunaa

sanda 1977, 123beba hvala vam... sad slijedi 2WW.

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Strašna*, žao mi je  :Love: 
*Arianm*  :Sad: , nemoj biti tužna, nije još gotovo. Meni se 10dnt pojavio smeđkasti iscjedak, i eto čini se da je to bilo od implantacije. Sretno!
*Sandra 1977*, toliko me nasmiješ svojim postovima i izborima emotikona. Znam da tebi baš i nije smiješno, ali želim da ti vrijeme do velike bete što prije prođe.  :fige: 
*Brunaa*, sretno!  :Heart:

----------


## sanda1977

> *Strašna*, žao mi je 
> *Arianm* , nemoj biti tužna, nije još gotovo. Meni se 10dnt pojavio smeđkasti iscjedak, i eto čini se da je to bilo od implantacije. Sretno!
> *Sandra 1977*, toliko me nasmiješ svojim postovima i izborima emotikona. Znam da tebi baš i nije smiješno, ali želim da ti vrijeme do velike bete što prije prođe. 
> *Brunaa*, sretno!


ma samo veselo kroz život...šta ću....već sam luda ode čekanja... :oklagija:

----------


## sanda1977

> Sutra ću izvaditi betu tako da budem sigurna....al isplakala sam dušu već tako da............


eeej,kakvo je sada stanje... :Love:

----------


## snupi

ne znam koje velicine su bili jer mi biologica nista nije rekla a ja se bedak nisam sjetila pitati.

----------


## ARIANM

za sad je brljavljenje stalo, na dnevnom ulošku samo par smeđih točkica od jutros,a ja na wc hodam svako malo ko luda,popila sam normabel da se malo smirim al baš ne pomže,samo me zamantrao ništa drugo...

----------


## pčelica2009

evo i mene nakon dvije godine.Sutra vadim betu a testić je prije 3 dana pokazao blijedu drugu crtu.Transfer 2 blastociste 25.11 u Mariboru(smrzlići).Nadam se da će moja Ana dobiti brata ili sestricu

----------


## Reni76

> evo i mene nakon dvije godine.Sutra vadim betu a testić je prije 3 dana pokazao blijedu drugu crtu.Transfer 2 blastociste 25.11 u Mariboru(smrzlići).Nadam se da će moja Ana dobiti brata ili sestricu


Čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  A možda i bracu i seku  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

Prijavljujem ET 2 mrve. Beta na Badnjak  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

> Prijavljujem ET 2 mrve. Beta na Badnjak


Želim najsretniji Božić dosad!

----------


## sanda1977

> za sad je brljavljenje stalo, na dnevnom ulošku samo par smeđih točkica od jutros,a ja na wc hodam svako malo ko luda,popila sam normabel da se malo smirim al baš ne pomže,samo me zamantrao ništa drugo...


 :Love:

----------


## Brunaa

*Kyra*  :Heart: 
*pčelica2009* za dobre vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da na Badnjak okitiš bor s jednim velikim brojčekom
*ARIANM* probaj se opustiti koliko možeš i nema predaje  :Wink:

----------


## Sonja29

> *Kyra* 
> *pčelica2009* za dobre vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da na Badnjak okitiš bor s jednim velikim brojčekom
> *ARIANM* probaj se opustiti koliko možeš i nema predaje


moram se šlepat   x
i dodajem vibre za tebe!

----------


## Brunaa

> moram se šlepat   x
> i dodajem vibre za tebe!


 :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> *Kyra* 
> *pčelica2009* za dobre vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> *Snekice* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da na Badnjak okitiš bor s jednim velikim brojčekom
> *ARIANM* probaj se opustiti koliko možeš i nema predaje


isto se šlepam... :Heart:

----------


## 123beba

za Aninu bracu ili seku ili oboje!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> za sad je brljavljenje stalo, na dnevnom ulošku samo par smeđih točkica od jutros,a ja na wc hodam svako malo ko luda,popila sam normabel da se malo smirim al baš ne pomže,samo me zamantrao ništa drugo...


jel sve u redu?!

----------


## sanda1977

a ja mislim da ću svaki čas dobiti vješticu....uh.... :oklagija:

----------


## Brunaa

> a ja mislim da ću svaki čas dobiti vješticu....uh....


*sandice* zaprijeti joj dobro  :drek:  :ulje:

----------


## Sonja29

sanda,sanda...da si mi samo bliže :gaah:   :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda,sanda...da si mi samo bliže


hahaha,zašto...??

----------


## sanda1977

> *sandice* zaprijeti joj dobro


ma borim se ja,ali....uh... :oklagija:

----------


## sanda1977

danas mi je 9 dnt...odbrojavam ja polako...i bazalna t. je opet danas 37

----------


## medonija

> danas mi je 9 dnt...odbrojavam ja polako...i bazalna t. je opet danas 37


 :Klap:  
ja isto mjerim od prekjučer, svako jutro je 37! meni je danas 11dnt

----------


## pirica

ne znam cure koliko se mjerenje bazalne u nasim slucajevima gdje uzimamo dodatni progesteron moze uzeti kao relavantan "simptom"

----------


## sanda1977

[QUOTE=medonija;2292147] :Klap:  
ja isto mjerim od prekjučer, svako jutro je 37! meni je danas 11dnt[/QUOT
ja mjerim odmah čim otvorim oči u krevetu....ti?!
a npr sada kada bi mjerila onda mi je 36,5

----------


## sanda1977

> ne znam cure koliko se mjerenje bazalne u nasim slucajevima gdje uzimamo dodatni progesteron moze uzeti kao relavantan "simptom"


to sam si i ja mislila,isto mislimo....al eto moram si nekako vrijme ubiti

----------


## medonija

> ne znam cure koliko se mjerenje bazalne u nasim slucajevima gdje uzimamo dodatni progesteron moze uzeti kao relavantan "simptom"


a daj nemoj nam  kvarit optimizam  :No-no:

----------


## bubekica

meni je cijelo vrijeme od punkcije pa negdje do 3 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrogestana bazalna bila 37,2-37,4 (dnevna cak do 37,9), mislila sam da je pala kad sam dobila m (pod utrogestanima), ali nije nego tek kasnije. 
*sanda* jedva cekam tvoju betu, bas imam neki dobar predosjecaj!
*medonija* sretno!
ups, i ja kvarim optimizam  :Embarassed:

----------


## medonija

[QUOTE=sanda1977;2292150]


> ja isto mjerim od prekjučer, svako jutro je 37! meni je danas 11dnt[/QUOT
> ja mjerim odmah čim otvorim oči u krevetu....ti?!
> a npr sada kada bi mjerila onda mi je 36,5


da, da. u krevetu kad otvorim oči...
ne znam kak je kasnije, nisam mjerila... al sad si mi dala za mislit, a nije da imam pametnijeg posla, pa evo mjerim sad, javim ti za 5 min  :Grin:

----------


## sanda1977

> a daj nemoj nam  kvarit optimizam


 :Dancing Fever:  ej ovaj emotikon kao da pleše gangam style  :Laughing: 
pukla sam  :kokice: 
pa ta BT mi daje malo nadu....

----------


## sanda1977

> meni je cijelo vrijeme od punkcije pa negdje do 3 dana nakon prestanka uzimanja utrogestana bazalna bila 37,2-37,4 (dnevna cak do 37,9), mislila sam da je pala kad sam dobila m (pod utrogestanima), ali nije nego tek kasnije. 
> *sanda* jedva cekam tvoju betu, bas imam neki dobar predosjecaj!
> *medonija* sretno!
> ups, i ja kvarim optimizam


bubi  :Love:  naravno da ne kvariš,pa samo razmjenjujemo iskustva....ali mislim da je povišena zbog utrića... :drama:

----------


## sanda1977

nema nam ARIANM? javi se

----------


## medonija

a je li od utrića moguća neka reakcija slano-slatko? meni već par dana ništa nije dovoljno slano, moram se kontrolirat da ne presolim ručak, stavim soli koliko znam da bi trebalo biti  normalno, a onda sebi u tanjur dodam još dooosta, s druge strane, slatko mi je skroz odbojno... nije da mi izaziva mučninu, ali prekjučer sam pojela komad saherice " kao po kazni" :Rolling Eyes:  ...i to je jedino što sam pojela slatko u više od tjedan dana...
inače u PMSu imam epizode "nutela žlicom"  :Grin:

----------


## medonija

*sanda* btw meni je u dalje 37... al sad mi to više nije to :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> a je li od utrića moguća neka reakcija slano-slatko? meni već par dana ništa nije dovoljno slano, moram se kontrolirat da ne presolim ručak, stavim soli koliko znam da bi trebalo biti  normalno, a onda sebi u tanjur dodam još dooosta, s druge strane, slatko mi je skroz odbojno... nije da mi izaziva mučninu, ali prekjučer sam pojela komad saherice " kao po kazni" ...i to je jedino što sam pojela slatko u više od tjedan dana...
> inače u PMSu imam epizode "nutela žlicom"


a joj ja uvijek imam epizodu nutele sa žlicom... :Laughing: 
nemam pojma za slano-slatko....meni jedino što ujutro bude muka od prve kave...nije mi se to prije dešavalo,ali mi se sve digne i trčim u kupatilo,ali nekako smirim sa suzama u očima...? tako več 3-ći dan...

----------


## medonija

ooo pa mučnina od kave bi mogao biti dobar znak  :Yes: 

uh, ja sam znala imat i epizode "napolitanke ili domačice močit u nutelu" :škartoc:

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda* btw meni je u dalje 37... al sad mi to više nije to


pa možda je to-to baš!

----------


## sanda1977

> ooo pa mučnina od kave bi mogao biti dobar znak 
> 
> uh, ja sam znala imat i epizode "napolitanke ili domačice močit u nutelu"


aaaaaaaaaaa,garant se i skrivaš da te ne vide....kao ja... :Laughing: 
pa ne znam zašto mi je muka,rano je za taj simptom.....

----------


## medonija

naravno pa to mogu priznat samo ovako anonimno na forumu  :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

> naravno pa to mogu priznat samo ovako anonimno na forumu


 :Laughing:  naravno! joj jedva čekam da sve ovo prođe....već sam  :cupakosu:

----------


## medonija

je, ja sam se još dobro držala danima, al ovo sad što je bliže beta sve sam luđa... odlučila sam u nedjelju piškim test :Yes:  to će biti 13 dnt i 15 dana nakon aspiracije/ovulacije - mislim da bi morao biti realan test... ti ćeš izdržat bez testa do bete?

----------


## Moe

> a je li od utrića moguća neka reakcija slano-slatko? meni već par dana ništa nije dovoljno slano, moram se kontrolirat da ne presolim ručak, stavim soli koliko znam da bi trebalo biti  normalno, a onda sebi u tanjur dodam još dooosta, s druge strane, slatko mi je skroz odbojno... nije da mi izaziva mučninu, ali prekjučer sam pojela komad saherice " kao po kazni" ...i to je jedino što sam pojela slatko u više od tjedan dana...
> inače u PMSu imam epizode "nutela žlicom"


Mislim da si trudna  :Cool:

----------


## medonija

> Mislim da si trudna


već dugo mi nitko ništa ljepše nije rekao :Shy kiss: 
 :Laughing: 
ma i ja si to mislim, al bojim se da ne umišljam svašta ovih dana pa je ljepo to čuti od još nekoga :Wink:

----------


## Moe

> ma i ja si to mislim, al bojim se da ne umišljam svašta ovih dana pa je ljepo to čuti od još nekoga


ali nemoj raditi test, strpi se do bete  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

još ako dodam da sam prije par dana "ubila" 20dag špeka i glavicu luka za doručak...i ne mogu se sjetit kad sam zadnje nešto tako fino pojela...(naravno, opet da me nitko nije vidio  :Laughing:   )

----------


## sanda1977

> još ako dodam da sam prije par dana "ubila" 20dag špeka i glavicu luka za doručak...i ne mogu se sjetit kad sam zadnje nešto tako fino pojela...(naravno, opet da me nitko nije vidio   )


hehehe,ti si stvarno trudna :Yes:

----------


## sanda1977

> je, ja sam se još dobro držala danima, al ovo sad što je bliže beta sve sam luđa... odlučila sam u nedjelju piškim test to će biti 13 dnt i 15 dana nakon aspiracije/ovulacije - mislim da bi morao biti realan test... ti ćeš izdržat bez testa do bete?


ne znam da li ću izdržati a da ne napravim test....svaki dan drugačije mislim,pa ne znam....ja bi ga sada odmah napravila,ali prerano je

----------


## Moe

S tim da se ja ne bih uspjela strpiti do 12.12. za betu, ako ti je transfer bio 26.11. Na tvom mjestu bih išla vaditi u ponedjeljak 10.12.  :Smile: 
(Imaš simptome otprilike kao i ja... prvih 10ak tjedana trudnoće nisam imala nikakvu potrebu za slatkim... a inače ne mogu živjeti bez toga  :Smile: 
Doduše nisam mogla podnijeti ni miris luka (dinstanja)...) 

Jučer sam pekla neku teletinu (za današnji ručak) koja se prethodno marinirala (između ostalog) u češnjaku. Miris me podsjetio na nekadašnja kolinja kod bake, kad su se odmah svježa jetrica pekla s češnjakom, i onda je svatko dobio po krišku kruha sa slajsom tih jetrica. Nisam mogla zaspati od razmišljanja kako mi se to jede  :Smile: ))
A negdje sam pročitala da trudnice ne smiju jesti jetrica  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

a ja još moram čekati... jooooj  :drama:  :Raspa:

----------


## medonija

> Miris me podsjetio na nekadašnja kolinja kod bake, kad su se odmah svježa jetrica pekla s češnjakom, i onda je svatko dobio po krišku kruha sa slajsom tih jetrica.


daaaaaaaaaaa  :njam:

----------


## sanda1977

> daaaaaaaaaaa


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## medonija

> 


samo se ti smij, budeš vidila kako je (  :fige:  i tebi i meni  :Wink:  )

----------


## sanda1977

> samo se ti smij, budeš vidila kako je (  i tebi i meni  )


a šta si nam još prešutila koliko si pojela  :Laughing: 
nadam se draga da se svi smijemo s našim bebicama  :Love:

----------


## J&D

Nije rano cure za mucninu ja sam imala od 8 dana nakon transfera.... Slatko ni blizu jos dan danas.... Meso ne smije muz jesti ni van kuce, jer cim ude osjetim da je jeo! Grozno, ali sam kiseli kupus tamanila ko luda...po tome sam i znala da sam trudna! I po mirisu zamrznutih paketica znam sta je sta u zamrzivacu! Kaze muz da ce me vodit da trazimo tartufe...kaze bar neke koristi da imamo od tog ludog njuha  :Very Happy:  tako da su svi ti simptomi koje imate super! I nadam se da ce potrajati  :Smile:

----------


## medonija

* sanda* a ne, neke stvari nisu za priznat niti na forumu  :Laughing:

----------


## medonija

> ....


vuhuuuu  :Very Happy:  takav post se traži, a ne "bazalna vam sad ne  vrijedi"   :Razz: 
pirica, bubekica  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

ma to ja samo ispucavam svoje frustracije. ja sam naime bila uvjerena da sam trudna, cak ni minusu nisam vjerovala. ma ni beti. 
iduci put ignore na sve, pa sad to pokusavam prenijet na vas, ne bum vise, obeecajem  :Kiss:

----------


## medonija

meni je ignor na sve funkcionirao prvih 7 dana... a onda su počeli kojekvi dobri i loši simptomi  :Rolling Eyes:  pa sam odabrala vjerovat dobrima :Wink:

----------


## snupi

bubekica ni od mene nista meni je beta pala na 12,39.

----------


## Moe

> ni od mene nista meni je beta pala na 12,39.


 :Love: 
Žao mi je. Drž se!

----------


## medonija

bubekica i snupi, žao mi je curke  :Love: 
iskreno vjerujem da će 2013 biti vaša sretna godina
držite se :Heart:

----------


## Muma

*snupi*  :Love:  baš mi je žao. Nek je treća sreća!

----------


## pirica

> bubekica ni od mene nista meni je beta pala na 12,39.


iz moje perspektive, bar ti je pala  :Love:

----------


## MalaMa

> još ako dodam da sam prije par dana "ubila" 20dag špeka i glavicu luka za doručak...i ne mogu se sjetit kad sam zadnje nešto tako fino pojela...(naravno, opet da me nitko nije vidio   )


medonija, isti scenarij je bio samnom još prije pozitivne bete. nisam to do sad nikom ni rekla  :Embarassed: . a uz to špek i luk nisam jela godinama i bio je prefin.vidiš moj potpis  :Smile: 
ni ja slatko ne mogu ni vidjet. poslije čokolade mi je grozno. da bar se mogu vratiti nuteli i žlici  :Sad: . za sad samo integralni keksići.

snupi žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

> bubekica ni od mene nista meni je beta pala na 12,39.


 :Love:

----------


## sanda1977

ja čekam još uvijek da se javi ARIANM......nema je... :Cekam:

----------


## sanda1977

> ja čekam još uvijek da se javi ARIANM......nema je...


 :Cekam:  :Coffee:  :štrika:  :Raspa:

----------


## ARIANM

Beta 0,0...šta reči.........................

----------


## J&D

arianm  :Sad:

----------


## sanda1977

> Beta 0,0...šta reči.........................


a joooj mislila sam na tebe cijeli dan...čekala....žao mi je.... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pčelica2009

beta 202...

----------


## mravak

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!! Čestitam !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mravak

> Beta 0,0...šta reči.........................


žao mi je.... :Taps:

----------


## sanda1977

> beta 202...


 :Very Happy:

----------


## Brunaa

ARIANM, snupi  :Love:  grlim jako




> beta 202...


*Pčelica2009* posebno me veseli tvoja beta, to je ipak MB FET  :Very Happy:

----------


## Runa

> ARIANM, snupi  grlim jako
> 
> 
> 
> *Pčelica2009* posebno me veseli tvoja beta, to je ipak MB FET


Brunaa, sad iščekujemo i tvoju betu!  :Smile:

----------


## sanda1977

Jutro svima! Sada mi je bilo muka za poluditi a jooj...od kave...nikada mi nije smetala. Danas mi je 10 dnt...mislim da je rano da imam mucnine?! A nisam si ni umislila...

----------


## Inesz

sanda,
meni se ja kava gadila (doslovno) u ranoj trudnoći, ali ne toliko rano...
 :Smile: 
~~~~~~

----------


## J&D

Sanda nije rano za mucnine.... Ja sam ih imala j koji dan prije....doduse ne pijem uopce kavu nikad ni nisam, ali su mucnine mozda dobar znak, u svakom slucaju drzim fige

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda nije rano za mucnine.... Ja sam ih imala j koji dan prije....doduse ne pijem uopce kavu nikad ni nisam, ali su mucnine mozda dobar znak, u svakom slucaju drzim fige


vidjet ćemo....

----------


## sanda1977

> sanda,
> meni se ja kava gadila (doslovno) u ranoj trudnoći, ali ne toliko rano...
> 
> ~~~~~~


meni je to rano....a sada ne znam....test da napravim isto je rano,jel tako?

----------


## pčelica2009

> Jutro svima! Sada mi je bilo muka za poluditi a jooj...od kave...nikada mi nije smetala. Danas mi je 10 dnt...mislim da je rano da imam mucnine?! A nisam si ni umislila...


meni počele 8dnt i evo sada sam 1.dan nakon pozitivne bete i stalno mi je lagana mučnina.U prvoj trudnoći sam umirala do 12.tjedna.Netko nekako podnosi rast bete...ja loše..e da...ja napravila 9dnt i pokazala se druga blijeda crtica...pokušaj napraviti..ako je transfer blastocista..možda pokaže

----------


## sanda1977

> meni počele 8dnt i evo sada sam 1.dan nakon pozitivne bete i stalno mi je lagana mučnina.U prvoj trudnoći sam umirala do 12.tjedna.Netko nekako podnosi rast bete...ja loše..e da...ja napravila 9dnt i pokazala se druga blijeda crtica...pokušaj napraviti..ako je transfer blastocista..možda pokaže


joj nije blastocista nego dvodnevni,pa mislim da je ipak rano...i meni je stalno mučno,ali želudac me ne boli....pogotovo kada se sjetim kave...mm mi je danas uzeo i bacio kavu....muka mi je a ne mogu povr...,i onda pune oči suza

----------


## sanda1977

ja mislim da je i meni u trudnoći bilo jako muka,ne sječam se bilo je to prije 11 god....ali znam da mi je jako rano bilo

----------


## J&D

> meni je to rano....a sada ne znam....test da napravim isto je rano,jel tako?


Mislim da je malo rano... Ne znam jesi primalaboostere! Ako se neces sekirati mozes se probati igrati sa testovima pa ono kao flegma sam ako je minus ne vjerujem mu! Ali ja mislim da sam ja 14 dnt radila test!

----------


## J&D

Da i kazem ja sam od mozda 7 dnt imala mucnine... Nista pretjerano, samo kao mi ne pase hrana koju sam inace bas volila! Tako da za mucnine nije rano

----------


## sanda1977

> Da i kazem ja sam od mozda 7 dnt imala mucnine... Nista pretjerano, samo kao mi ne pase hrana koju sam inace bas volila! Tako da za mucnine nije rano


nuisam primala booster,samo poslije punkcije....čitala sam na netu malo....ima slučajeva da imaju mučnine prije utvrđivanja trudnoće.....

----------


## sanda1977

neću raditi test još....

----------


## J&D

Najbolje mir.... Jos koji dan, uzivaj uovom bjelilu, mazi bušu i pij caj!  :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> Najbolje mir.... Jos koji dan, uzivaj uovom bjelilu, mazi bušu i pij caj!


pa baš,upravu si.... :Love:

----------


## lulu79

cure, sorry ako sam na krivom mjestu,...ali se nadam da mi neka od vas moze pomoci savjetom,.....naime juce 10. dan nakon embriotransfera pojavila mi se svjetla krv na dnevnom ulosku,...otprilike velicine kovanice od 1 kune (ne znam kako bih to drugacije objasnila) i evo sve do sada vise nista!!!!! u ponedjeljak trebam vaditi betu,...ne znam sta da mislim,...je li moguce da je to impantacijsko krvarenje? curke pomagajte,...hvatam se za slamku!!!! hvala!!!!

----------


## sanda1977

nisi na krivom mjestu....vjerovatno ti je implatacijsko....lijepo čekaj ponedjeljak i puno sreće! da bude pozitivna  :rock:

----------


## sanda1977

Danas 11 dnt...BT je 37,1 imam osjecaj kao da cu dobiti vjesticu i glava me pocinje boljeti kao i svaki mj dan-dva pred m...uh...mislim da necu docekati betu

----------


## Brunaa

*sanda1977*  :fige:  da te prevari osjećaj!

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda1977*  da te prevari osjećaj!


i ja se nadam..... :Naklon:

----------


## sanda1977

test na 11 dnt veliki minus....

----------


## Brunaa

a joooj *sandice*  :Love:  grlim jako, nemoj nam biti puno tužna, odtuguj svoje da možeš hrabro dalje...

----------


## sanda1977

> a joooj *sandice*  grlim jako, nemoj nam biti puno tužna, odtuguj svoje da možeš hrabro dalje...


ma nisam tužna,tješim se da je rano... :Grin: 
a nema veze idemo dalje....

----------


## Brunaa

a možda i je, nikad se ne zna

----------


## sanda1977

ej pojavila se jaaaaaako blijeda druga crtica????????
i mm ju je vidio??????
odmah je rekao da vidi drugu crticu iste debljine kao i kontrolnu,ali blijeeeda

----------


## Brunaa

super, vibramo da sutra bude tamnija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## mravak

*Sanda 1977* to je super, ta blijeda crta....tako je i meni bilo u dobnitnom postupku! pokazalo li je blijedu crtu, i drug dan beta mi je iznosila 135! Želim ti isti scenarij !!   :mama: 
*
Sada uživaj u ostatku dana jer si trudna! Da TRUDNA!* :Sing:

----------


## sanda1977

> *Sanda 1977* to je super, ta blijeda crta....tako je i meni bilo u dobnitnom postupku! pokazalo li je blijedu crtu, i drug dan beta mi je iznosila 135! Želim ti isti scenarij !!  
> *
> Sada uživaj u ostatku dana jer si trudna! Da TRUDNA!*


još ne vjerujem toj blijedoj crtici...samo me sada izludila....nadam se da će POTAMNITI  :oklagija:

----------


## mravak

Hoće,potamniti će.... i mene je izludila blijeda crta.... ali sam nešto naučila...danas uživaj i budi sretna...sutra izvadi betu ako možeš ....i biti će ti lakše jer ćeš znati na čemu si  :Yes:

----------


## sanda1977

> Hoće,potamniti će.... i mene je izludila blijeda crta.... ali sam nešto naučila...danas uživaj i budi sretna...sutra izvadi betu ako možeš ....i biti će ti lakše jer ćeš znati na čemu si


e da mi je netko rekao da će me testovi izluđivati prije 10 god rekla bi mu da nije normalan....a sada druga prića....ali JAAAAAAKO  je blijeda.....ali se vidi....

----------


## mravak

to što je jaaaaaaaaaaakooo bijeda znači da je visina hormona trudnoće niža od one koje očitava taj test, sutra kada ti se poveča razina hormona u mokraći test će ti pokazati tamniju crtu.... 
p.s. ne izluđuj se više, izađi u šetnju i ugasi komp jer si trudna, sutra ponovi test/betu i potvrdi nam ono što već znamo  :Yes:

----------


## medonija

*sanda*  ma rano je, zato je blijeda, ponovi za 2 dana - evo zašto: meni je danas 13dnt i popiškila sam jutros +činu !!!!!!!!!!!!
ništa blijedo, svijetlo, nakon koje minute, pojavio se odmah nakon 3 sekunde lijepi plav i debel !!!!!! :Very Happy:   :Dancing Fever:  :Very Happy: 


nemogu još doći sebi, s jedne strane još ne vjerujem, a s druge strane čim se pojavio prvo što sam pomislila "pa naravno da je +"  :Laughing: 

*sanda* izvoliš i ti tako prekosutra  :starac:

----------


## Brunaa

*medonija* čestitke na tvojoj plusčini  :Very Happy:

----------


## medonija

hvala  :Kiss:  
e sad mogu bez panike do srijede do bete  :Smile:  već sam mislila da ću poludit skroz na skroz

----------


## Brunaa

ja se vama svima divim, ja ne mogu ni zamisliti da bi radila test prije bete  :Joggler:

----------


## anddu

Brunaa takva sam i ja bila, radila test u samo jednom postupku prije zadnjeg, i tad me dočekao veliki minus, totalno se ukomirala i odlučila da nema više testova. I držala se toga (mada mi je menga u svim kasnijim postupcima dolazilaili dan, dva prije, ili na dan bete) do dobitnog postupka kad sam test uradila 11dnt čvrsto uvjerna kako je i taj postupak bez uspjeha, radila test samo da vidim minus da se mogu skinuti s terapije. Kad ono iznenađenje - plus

----------


## medonija

zašto bruna?! ja mislim da bi popizdila sad do srijede da nisam danas napravila test.. zadnje 2 noći sanjam kako čekam u ambulanti za betu, pa nema mog nalaza, pa da nemaju uopće u sistemu da sam u postupku, i slične gluposti  :facepalm:

----------


## Brunaa

*anddu* ja jednostavno ni ne pomišljam, bit će što će biti, kad sam išla na ITI radila sam test točno onaj dan kad sam trebala, kad sam išla na ICSI vještica stigla par dana prije bete i nisam ni radila test.

----------


## sanda1977

> ja se vama svima divim, ja ne mogu ni zamisliti da bi radila test prije bete


aaaaa zločesta si  :oklagija:

----------


## sanda1977

medonija za PLUSCINU  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanda1977

> to što je jaaaaaaaaaaakooo bijeda znači da je visina hormona trudnoće niža od one koje očitava taj test, sutra kada ti se poveča razina hormona u mokraći test će ti pokazati tamniju crtu.... 
> p.s. ne izluđuj se više, izađi u šetnju i ugasi komp jer si trudna, sutra ponovi test/betu i potvrdi nam ono što već znamo


 :Kiss:  ugasila sam komp,ali se upalio sam  :Laughing:

----------


## Brunaa

> zašto bruna?! ja mislim da bi popizdila sad do srijede da nisam danas napravila test.. zadnje 2 noći sanjam kako čekam u ambulanti za betu, pa nema mog nalaza, pa da nemaju uopće u sistemu da sam u postupku, i slične gluposti


super je pa je pozitivan, al ne želim sebi priuštiti neke nove momente tipa test negativan a M ne dolazi i sl.varijante, 18-i će brzo doći...



> aaaaa zločesta si


 :Kiss:

----------


## medonija

*sanda*hvala   :Kiss: 
bit će i tvoj preksutra takav, sigurno! malo si uranila :Wink:

----------


## sanda1977

> *sanda*hvala  
> bit će i tvoj preksutra takav, sigurno! malo si uranila


nadam se...a tebi želim ma znaš sve šta ti želim....i bruni...mada je zločka  :starac:

----------


## Brunaa

> nadam se...a tebi želim ma znaš sve šta ti želim....i bruni...mada je zločka


ja da znam da će pokazati plus ja bih ga radila 5 puta svaki dan  :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

> ja da znam da će pokazati plus ja bih ga radila 5 puta svaki dan


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:  baš smo šašave...

----------


## Brunaa

> baš smo šašave...


jedini simptom mi je što znam da rebam vaditi betu 18.12.  :hand:

----------


## Runa

hahaha, sanda! Dočekala si ti crticu  :Kiss:  Nadam se da će biti tamnija sutra! 

medonija, čestitam i tebi  :Very Happy: 

A, Brunaa, razumijem te totalno. Ja sam bila uvjerena da neću nikakve testove raditi prije bete. A onda sam 9. dan bljucnula, pa mi je svašta smrdilo, pa mi je MM kupio test koji je stajao dva dana. I 11 dnt, pošto sam režala po kući i mislila da ću pregrisiti određeni postotak drvenarije po doma, a imam je puno, ipak sam pokleknula i napravila test.  :Wink:

----------


## Moe

> *sanda* meni je danas 13dnt i popiškila sam jutros +činu !!!!!!!!!!!!
> ništa blijedo, svijetlo, nakon koje minute, pojavio se odmah nakon 3 sekunde lijepi plav i debel !!!!!!


i told u  :alexis: 
 :rock: 




> JAAAAAAKO  je blijeda.....ali se vidi....


Neka potamni za dan-dva! Sretno!

----------


## Brunaa

pa* sandice* zaboravila si i ovdje zapostati  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  vibramo za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> pa* sandice* zaboravila si i ovdje zapostati  vibramo za pravilno duplanje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Laughing:  gle stvarno! hahahaha! 
eeee brunna  :oklagija:

----------


## Elena 85

Sanda sad vidim i tebi su vratili jednu mrvicu i uspjelo je,cestitam :Very Happy: 
Meni je vracena jedna treci dan,beta je 24.12

----------


## sanda1977

> Sanda sad vidim i tebi su vratili jednu mrvicu i uspjelo je,cestitam
> Meni je vracena jedna treci dan,beta je 24.12


hvala.....ej a zašto se neke bete troznamenkast a neke dvoznamenkaste?! to ne kužim nikako

----------


## bubekica

> hvala.....ej a zašto se neke bete troznamenkast a neke dvoznamenkaste?! to ne kužim nikako


kod elene je rijec o datumu  :Wink:  bete su dvoznamenkaste ako se vade rano ili ako je rijec o biokemijskoj (iako postoje primjeri dvoznamenkastih kasnih beta koje su lijepe zdrave bebice  :Smile: )

----------


## sanda1977

> kod elene je rijec o datumu  bete su dvoznamenkaste ako se vade rano ili ako je rijec o biokemijskoj (iako postoje primjeri dvoznamenkastih kasnih beta koje su lijepe zdrave bebice )


moja je rano napravljena....ali nije 2-znamenkasta...ma ne kužim ja to

----------


## snupi

cure znam da sam na krivoj  temi,  kome se trebam javiti a da znate da je dobar  endokrinolog?

----------


## bubekica

> moja je rano napravljena....ali nije 2-znamenkasta...ma ne kužim ja to


tvoja je vadjena 12dpt, 2dnevnog embrija, sto bi bilo 14i dan poslije ovulacije (nije bas tako rano, rano bi bilo 12.dpo). tvoja beta je dosta visoka, i da je duplo manja bi bila isto uredan nalaz. ne znam zasto te to brine, ali saljem  :Kiss:

----------


## sanda1977

> tvoja je vadjena 12dpt, 2dnevnog embrija, sto bi bilo 14i dan poslije ovulacije (nije bas tako rano, rano bi bilo 12.dpo). tvoja beta je dosta visoka, i da je duplo manja bi bila isto uredan nalaz. ne znam zasto te to brine, ali saljem


a da,da sada sam skužila.... :Grin:

----------


## mari mar

sanda ma bravo!!  :Klap:  :Klap:  :Sick: 
....ma šta sam ti rekla nije to kbo! :Naklon: 
kad si vadila betu?

----------


## Brunaa

> gle stvarno! hahahaha! 
> eeee brunna


legendo večeras sam radila kifle u kuhinji, i kad sam krenula uzeti oklagiju tako sam se slatko nasmijala  :Bouncing:  mm me gleda u čudu, a ti pogodi koga sam se sjetila? 
 :oklagija:  :oklagija: 

*Eena 85* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivan Badnjak!

----------


## sanda1977

> legendo večeras sam radila kifle u kuhinji, i kad sam krenula uzeti oklagiju tako sam se slatko nasmijala  mm me gleda u čudu, a ti pogodi koga sam se sjetila? 
> 
> 
> *Eena 85* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivan Badnjak!


pa mene naravno  :Laughing:

----------


## Elena 85

Hvala Bruna. ,ja sad idem na wc i vidim smedkasti iscjedak.šta je to sad.danas mi je treći dnt

----------


## sanda1977

> Hvala Bruna. ,ja sad idem na wc i vidim smedkasti iscjedak.šta je to sad.danas mi je treći dnt


implatacija!

----------


## bubekica

*elena* to je vrlo vjerojatno implantacija!  :fige:

----------


## Elena 85

A jel. To bude baš smeđe boje koje je smed

----------


## Elena 85

Jooj oprostite na pravopisu.vozim,pišem, :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Draga ako je smede, smede, znaci da je staro i mozda od transfera, a ako je onako crveno ili kombinacija smede crvenoonda je implatacisko.... Taman bi ti negdje pala danas implatacija 5dnevnog embrija , jer mi je rano da ako ti je smede da je od implantacije.... Ali samo da napomenem da ja nisam imala implatacisko krvarenje, tako da i ako nije od implantacije to nista ne znaci

----------


## pčelica2009

ja sam imala 10dnt i tako su rekli u Mariboru..Ako imate krvarenje 10 ili 11. dan nakon transfera,moguće je da je implantacijsko..ali to je svježa krv.Mislim da je 3dnt prerano za smeđi iscjedak.Treći dan se otprilike događa implantacija,tako da je za smeđi iscjedak prerano

----------


## Brunaa

> Hvala Bruna. ,ja sad idem na wc i vidim smedkasti iscjedak.šta je to sad.danas mi je treći dnt


*Elena85* kakva je situacija? Nadam se da je implat.

----------


## Elena 85

a prestalo je samo je jednom bilo smedkasto na ulosku,sad vise nema,a ne znam ni sama sta je,nisam to imala prosli put,molim boga da je bila impl.

----------


## sanda1977

> a prestalo je samo je jednom bilo smedkasto na ulosku,sad vise nema,a ne znam ni sama sta je,nisam to imala prosli put,molim boga da je bila impl.


držim ti  :fige:

----------


## pčelica2009

evo,beta je 3900,plod je tu ali i hematom :scared:  :scared:

----------


## J&D

Pcelica strogo mirovanje!! Pogotovo ako je iznat bebice!!

----------


## 123beba

Pčelice, čestitam ti na beti i bebici, a sad samo mirovanje da se riješiš hematoma... držim  :fige:  da sve bude ok i da već za Božić možeš bezbrižno uživati u trudnoći!

----------


## sanda1977

> evo,beta je 3900,plod je tu ali i hematom


a joj sada sam tek vidjela! čuvaj se! MIIIIIIRUUUJ

----------


## lana2401

Cure danas sam imal atransfer dal smijem uzet normabel???

----------


## J&D

Ja nebi... Sutra nazovi pa pitaj dr-a 
Ja sam ih pila tek kad sam prokrvarila poslje bete i doktor mi je rekao da nije stetno, tj u mom slucaju je bolje piti nego ne piti!  A zasto bi ih pila?? Jel pijes magnezi

----------


## Elena 85

> evo,beta je 3900,plod je tu ali i hematom


 Pcelice super za betu i  :Storma s bičem:  evo tjeram glupi hematom,samo miruj i povuci ce se sigurno

----------


## Snekica

lana u nekim klinikama čak preporučaju, mada ako baš nije prijeko potrebno, osobno ne bih. Doduše, u jednom sam ih postupku čak i pila, ali ne svaki dan, i to isključivo Normabel od 2mg

----------


## J&D

Nije problem u normabelu i vec se zna da ga cesto trudnice piju.... Ali bi trebalo pitati svog dr-a svi smo drugaciji, svaki transfer je drugaciji! Moras reci razlog zasto imas potrebe za njima i obratit se doktoru i to najbolje mpo, a ne ginicu

----------


## Snekica

normabel služi da bi tijelo bilo lagano opušteno, da ne dolazi do kontrakcije maternice i samim time da se embrij "udomači" na miru na svoje mjesto. Ali kažem isključivo od 2mg.  Nikako jači. I to je bilo napisano u otpusnom pismu kao preporuka nakon transfera.

----------


## MASLINA1973

Pila nakon transfera, pila u trudnoći i sigurna da mi je normabel (od 2mg) itekako pomogao - tijelo je bilo opušteno, glava itekako (a nije li to najvažnije) i izgurah do kraja!
Konzultirajte se s liječnikom. Moj je bio na go pa sam zbog kontrakcija počela piti bez konzultacija s njim, ali kao jedna "iskusna trudnjača".
Mislim da ljudi mogu više naštetiti nego takvi medikamenti (naravno, u umjerenim i dopuštenim dozama!). Već sam se u to uvjerila puuunoo puta.

----------


## sanda1977

> legendo večeras sam radila kifle u kuhinji, i kad sam krenula uzeti oklagiju tako sam se slatko nasmijala  mm me gleda u čudu, a ti pogodi koga sam se sjetila? 
> 
> 
> *Eena 85* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za predivan Badnjak!


a gje si ti javi se!!!!  :oklagija:

----------


## Brunaa

> a gje si ti javi se!!!!


evoooooo meeeee  :Sing:  na žalost nisam više čekalica bete, gospođica me iznenadila opet, izgleda da se posebno domaćinski osjeća kod mene  :Evil or Very Mad: 
kako si ti, ima li što novoga?

----------


## Elena 85

Aaaaaa glupa,glupa "gospodica" :voodoo: sad sam sam bacila cini na nju da ti nedode vise...

----------


## J&D

Jako mi je zao bruna, telim ti da skupis sto prije snage za dalje!!

----------


## Brunaa

Elena85, J&D  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Brunaa  :Love: 
pčelice miruj i ako Bog da bit će sve u redu!
sneki,elena još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> evoooooo meeeee  na žalost nisam više čekalica bete, gospođica me iznenadila opet, izgleda da se posebno domaćinski osjeća kod mene 
> kako si ti, ima li što novoga?


i ovdje te grlim  :Love: 
a vješticuću za sljedeći puta  :oklagija:

----------


## Moe

> evoooooo meeeee  na žalost nisam više čekalica bete


Žao mi je draga Brunaa. Držim fige da upali idući put.

----------


## Brunaa

tnx* Moe*
*sanda1977*  :oklagija:

----------


## Bananka

Evo da se i ja uključim, nova sam ovdje, u prvom smo postupku pa imam odmah jedno pitanje.
Koji dan mislite da se može najranije nakon ET vadit ß ?
Bila na p.5.12. a na ET 7.12. Dr. napisala 22.12. to je 17dnp ili 15dnt.

----------


## bubekica

*bananka* dobrodosla! primas li boostere nakon transfera? ako ne, *mislim* da bi najranije mogla vaditi betu 14-i dan nakon punkcije, iako neki rijetki nestrpljivci vade vec i 12-i dan nakon punkcije, ali osobno ti to ne bih preporucila, osim ako vec tad imas pozitivan kucni test.
edit: privatne poruke mozes slati nakon sto skupis 10 postova, vidim da si pisala na drugoj temi...

----------


## Bananka

*bubekica*, hvala na odgovorima  :Very Happy: ! Ne primam boostere tj. što su boosteri? Stavljam samo 3x2 utrogestana.
Neznam ni sama da li da čekam do subote to bi bio 17dnp kao što je dr. napisala ili da si možda kupim kućni test pa da ga napravim u cet.15dnp?

----------


## 123beba

Bananka, boosteri su ti injekcije koje sadrže hormon beta hcg. Ponekad ga cure dobiju nakon punkcije da bi se "tijelo naviklo na trudnoću" i lakše primilo plod. Ako sam nešto krivo napisala neka me netko ispravi  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*bananka* ja sam svoj test planirala na 15-i dan od punkcije, nazalost prokrvarila sam prije pa ga nisam docekala, ali to je druga tema. tako da - ja bih  :Smile:  ali neki jeftini test, nemoj bezveze trositi novce na skupe testice kad ces ionako vaditi betu. uputnicu za betu cuvaj za onaj datum kad je trebas vaditi po nalogu doktorice, ako zelis izvaditi prije - vadi privatno, jedino ak nemas nekog super darezljivog socijalnog ginica koji pise uputnice za betu ko od sale.  :fige:

----------


## Bananka

*bubekica*, citala sam tada vec forum kada ti se dogodilo i stvarno mi je zao, ali vjerujem s tvojim optimizmom ce sljedeci postupak biti dobitni!
*123beba*, hvala!
Ja bih u pravilu trebala vaditi 23.12. i 25.12. ali posto su to neradni dani u ovom mjesecu mi je dr.napisala da vadim u subotu 22.12. i u ponedjeljak na badnjak 24.12.
Zvala sam u labos SD, rekli su da oni kao ni ostali labosi drugih bolnica tada ne rade i rekli da si vadim privatno i odlucila sam otici u Polikliniku Sunce, oni rade u subotu 22.12. i u ponedjeljak od 7-12sati. Pa si moram ionak platiti. A 2 uputnice od soc.gin.vec imam za BHCG, pa razmisljam da to odem vaditi u cetvrtak tj. 15dnp. Što mislite?
Rekla je dr. da moram imati nalaze iz istog labosa, ali to cu imati od subote i od ponedjeljka ako bude +. 
Koje testove za trudnocu preporucujete? nisam jos nikada kupovala kucni test za trudnocu  :Confused:

----------


## bubekica

*bananka* da, na vv je uvijek standard 1. beta 18-i dan od punkcije, super da ti je dan ranije. zasto ne vadis u subotu na vv? ni oni ne rade ni subotu ni badnjak? ako je tako, onda definitivno iskoristi ovu uputnicu za betu u cetvrtak. samo ne znam dal da to napravis na vv da ti ne bi netko prigovarao za prerano vadjenje bete ili sl.
sto se tice testa, osobno ne volim clearblue jer daje tu neku tanku tanku evaporacijsku, ali s druge strane, jako je osjetljiv i vlo rano i tocno pokaze ako je t u pitanju. problematican je ako je negativan  :Smile:  moj favorit je gravignost mini, jeftin, a najslicniji onima s neta. za primastick puno curki pise da im je negativan i na solidnu betu (oko 100).
ako ulovis vremena napisi mi u pp tijek postupka, znatizeljna sam jer vidim da je azoo u pitanju.

----------


## J&D

Bananka kupi neki sa rozim crticama oni su dosta osjetljiviji od plavih- navodno!! Kupi neki za rano otkrivanje trudnoce! I to je to cijena je nebitna!! Koristi jutarnji urin!! Samo to kazes u ljekarni i oni ce ti ponuditi!!

----------


## vatra86

ako ulovis vremena napisi mi u pp tijek postupka, znatizeljna sam jer vidim da je azoo u pitanju.

*bananka* i mene zanima tijek postupka.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivnu betu


i ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspijesne transfere...ostalima veeliki  :Love:

----------


## amyx

> Cure danas sam imal atransfer dal smijem uzet normabel???


smiješ normabel...meni ga dr preporučio čak i sad u 35 tt jer mi tu i tamo bude tlak povišen

----------


## J&D

Cure nemojte drugima prepisivati ljekove, samo zato sto ste ih vi koristile, ili koristite, ja sam prokrvarila i dr me slao vadit krv da vidi jel mi moze dati normabel... Ne pricamo ovdje o stetnosti ljeka za bebu... Nego opcenito o nepodnosenju ljekova i slicno.... Ljudi mozete sebi veliki problem napraviti propisivajuci si sami terapiju.... Ne daju se bezveze ljekovi te vrste na recept!

----------


## vatra86

Potpisujem J&D..

----------


## Mali Mimi

J&D općenito gledajući to je istina, ali meni je dr. dao npr. normabel bez ikakvih posebnih pretraga pa sam isto mogla kasnije biti alergična na njega. Hoću reći tvoj dr je vjerojatno jedan od 100 koji šalje na pretrage prije svakog lijeka i da naravno da bi trebalo pitati recept ali to ne sprečava neke nuspojave koje te mogu zadesiti kasnije.
Čak da si i ziheraš neke stvari ne možeš znati unaprijed evo npr. mene su prije korištenja pilula poslali vaditi KKS i imala sam dosta jake nuspojave bez obzira na mjere predostrožnosti, čak sam završila na hitnoj i šta na kraju isto mi je ko da i nisam vadila krv!

----------


## frka

> Cure nemojte drugima prepisivati ljekove, samo zato sto ste ih vi koristile, ili koristite, ja sam prokrvarila i dr me slao vadit krv da vidi jel mi moze dati normabel... Ne pricamo ovdje o stetnosti ljeka za bebu... Nego opcenito o nepodnosenju ljekova i slicno.... Ljudi mozete sebi veliki problem napraviti propisivajuci si sami terapiju.... Ne daju se bezveze ljekovi te vrste na recept!


kak se to putem krvi vidi da li se može dati normabel?

----------


## J&D

Ne znam kako ali znam da me slao... Valjda da vidi druge vrijednosti u krvi, isto tako je mjerio tlak i prvo sam pila pola pa cijeli i onda jedan i pol tj. Polako smo ga uvodili!  Slazem se ja da se moze svasta dogoditi bez obzira na sve! Moja necakinja npr nije alergicna na sir i nije alergicna na salamu ali kad to pojede u kombinaciji gusi se! bez obzira na sve to smatram da si ne mozemo na forumu prepisivati ljekove zato sto ih eto i mi pijemo! Onda nam nebi trebali ljecnici! Nislim to je moje misljenje, ja ne kazem da ce ju dr slati na daljnje pretrage, nego joj samo prepise ljek, ali mozda isto tako zna da taj ljek nije dobar za nju, moj tata pije normabel a teta praxiten i to sigurno ima razlog... Pa npr njoj mozda ljecnik neda normabel nego neki drugi zamjenski ljek! To sam htjela reci! A sto se tice mojih pretraga mogu pitati drugi put zasto me slao krv vadit pa i to saznamo  :Smile:

----------


## Bananka

Cure hvala na savjetima za kucni test za trudnocu. Bas me zanima da li cu do vadjenje ß izdrzati da ga ne kupim, hm ali znatizeljna sam.
*bubekica, vatra86*  poslati cu vam tijek postupka u PP kada dobijem ovlasti slati PP, do tada cekamo i pijemo  :Coffee:

----------


## amyx

> Cure nemojte drugima prepisivati ljekove, samo zato sto ste ih vi koristile, ili koristite, ja sam prokrvarila i dr me slao vadit krv da vidi jel mi moze dati normabel... Ne pricamo ovdje o stetnosti ljeka za bebu... Nego opcenito o nepodnosenju ljekova i slicno.... Ljudi mozete sebi veliki problem napraviti propisivajuci si sami terapiju.... Ne daju se bezveze ljekovi te vrste na recept!


Nije stvar da joj netko propisuje normabel...ja sam joj konkretno rekla samo da se smije u trudnoći, a sad hoće li ga ona pit ili ne ovisi o njenom dr koji joj ionako mora napisati recept, jer nema bez recepta ništa...

----------


## J&D

Ima, ima uzmu cure od babe... Rodaka jer su vidjele da neko uzima.... Znam draga da nisi ti nista lose mislila, samo sam i opcenito htjela obratit paznju na svijest o uzimanju ljekova

----------


## sanda1977

> Ima, ima uzmu cure od babe... Rodaka jer su vidjele da neko uzima.... Znam draga da nisi ti nista lose mislila, samo sam i opcenito htjela obratit paznju na svijest o uzimanju ljekova


ja ga naprimjer ne smijem uzimati baš jer mi je prenizak tlak...a sada pogotovo....od hormona...osjetim kad me zaljulja
i ja mislim da se ne bi trebalo uzimati ništa na svoju ruku

----------


## vatra86

Sanda uzela si mi rijec..
Ne radi se o alergijama... Nego o drugim reakcijama, npr.ovo sto je sanda napisala da normabel snizava tlak,to je istina, a neki lijekovi mogu izmjeniti krvnu sliku..znam da ne mislite nista lose ali potreban je oprez..
Bananka thnx..

----------


## Bananka

Da li se beta vadi nataste ?

----------


## smarija

Bananka betu mozes da vadis kad hoces,nije vazno doba dana niti ishrana

----------


## Bananka

smarija, hvala!

----------


## LOTTOS

Evo curke da i ovdje javim , moja beta jucer 1,7
Nema predaje iduci mjesec idemo dalje

----------


## snupi

lottos  šteta baš sam mislila da i ti budeš imala pozitivnu!

----------


## LOTTOS

I ja se ovaj put ful nadala, pogotovo zato sto svo vratili 3 mrvice, ali eto nema pravila, zato mi je sada i bilo jaaako koma, al eto danas se probudila opet sa pozitivnim mislima, cekam vjesticu da dode, pa da ode, i onda sljedecu pa da mozemo krenuti ispocetka, E TO CE BITI NAJDUZIH MJESEC DANA, a mislila sam da su ovi od transfera do bete

----------


## željkica

Lottos,dobro kažeš pravila nema meni je dr rekao sve je idealno ti ćeš sigurno ostat trudna (to mi je reka nakon prvog postupka) pa ono ništa!al želja je jaka pa mora da uspije!!!!!!!
držim ti  :fige:  da slijedeći postupak bude dobitan,sretno!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

> I ja se ovaj put ful nadala, pogotovo zato sto svo vratili 3 mrvice, ali eto nema pravila, zato mi je sada i bilo jaaako koma, al eto danas se probudila opet sa pozitivnim mislima, cekam vjesticu da dode, pa da ode, i onda sljedecu pa da mozemo krenuti ispocetka, E TO CE BITI NAJDUZIH MJESEC DANA, a mislila sam da su ovi od transfera do bete


Lottos, žao mi je da nije uspjelo  :Sad: 

Znam da je teško čekati na novi postupak, da nam vrijeme sporo prolazi dok čekamo na novi postupak, ali potrebno je napraviti razmak dulji od 2 mjeseca između full stimuliranih. Sretno.  :Smile:

----------


## laky

Zar se smiju opet vraćati 3 embrija kako to sad ide?

----------


## mostarka86

Evo da se i ovdje puspasim  :Smile:   danas mi je 7dnt dvodnevnog 4-st embrija...bez ikakvih simptoma, 4.i 5.dan bol i grčevi u maternici i jajnicima, od jučer zatišje...dani prolaze, ma kao da nikako i ne prolaze, ali šta da vam pričam, sve znate  :Sad: 
lottos, još jednom, žao mi je...ali kao što sama kažeš, već se treba planirati novi postupak i kovati planovi...sretno!

----------


## anddu

Laky postoji nekoliko iznimki u naswm zakonu - dosadasnji neuspjesi u lijecenju, teska muskq neplodnost, zene preko 38. te slaba rezerva js kod zena (ovo zadnje je moja interpretacija a u zakonu je to tako groznovnapisano da vrijedi procitati) i naravno onkolosli bolesnici.

----------


## J&D

> Evo da se i ovdje puspasim   danas mi je 7dnt dvodnevnog 4-st embrija...bez ikakvih simptoma, 4.i 5.dan bol i grčevi u maternici i jajnicima, od jučer zatišje...dani prolaze, ma kao da nikako i ne prolaze, ali šta da vam pričam, sve znate 
> lottos, još jednom, žao mi je...ali kao što sama kažeš, već se treba planirati novi postupak i kovati planovi...sretno!


Draga mislim da je rano da tugujes meni je nakon petog dana sve stalo sa simptomima, i opet pocelo 8dnt kad sam pojela 3l kiselog kupusa na cuspajz....fuj! Tako da uzivaj i jos je jako jako rano za sve!

----------


## mostarka86

eh da je sreće draga moja...evo izgleda, počelo nešto svijetlo smećkasto curkati...pomiješano je sa utrićima, pa još nisam sigurna šta je, ali mislim da prokletnica dolazi..osim toga, glava me od jučer rastura, kao i uvijek pred menstruaciju. jedino što me tješi je da sam prošlu imala 30.trebam dobiti tek 28.odakle je ranije...danas mi je 10.dnt...

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mostarka86*, a mozda je implantacijsko!?! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mostarka86

> *Mostarka86*, a mozda je implantacijsko!?! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


hej draga...5 minuta nakon što sam napisala post ovdje, osjetim na mi nešto curi dole...obrišem se, kada krv na papiru, i to kao krug neki...šok!!! to je bilo oko 15 h...od tada ni kapi ni smeđeg, ni crvenog...o bože dragi, ovo je za izludjeti...javim vam se kasnije, odoh leči...iako je dosta kasno za implantaciju, i ona mi je u glavi, ali se sve bojim nadati!
maco, čuvaj fige, jakoooo  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

mostarka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da ti kraj ove godine bude sretan kako si i sama poželjela

----------


## maca papucarica

> hej draga...5 minuta nakon što sam napisala post ovdje, osjetim na mi nešto curi dole...obrišem se, kada krv na papiru, i to kao krug neki...šok!!! to je bilo oko 15 h...od tada ni kapi ni smeđeg, ni crvenog...o bože dragi, ovo je za izludjeti...javim vam se kasnije, odoh leči...iako je dosta kasno za implantaciju, i ona mi je u glavi, ali se sve bojim nadati!
> maco, čuvaj fige, jakoooo


Drzim ti rucnonozne  :fige: , a i pasonji sam ih namjestila na sve cetiri, tako da ima da bude beta za  :Very Happy:

----------


## mostarka86

:Heart:

----------


## J&D

I ja bih rekla a i s obzirom da je smede!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

J&D to šta je smeđe ne znači da je implantacijsko krvarenje, meni je to sasvim normalna pojava već godinama u svakom ciklusu prije m, hoću reći može biti od svega

----------


## Elena 85

Cure jutros sam vadila betu i donese mm sav sretan ,meni na posao rezultate kad ono beta 824371,12,ja odmah kazem nesto ne stima,zovem lucija on kaze nemoguce ,to je bata zene koja je trudna 9-10 tj,ja zovem lab.da im to objasnim,oni sa negodovanjem odluce ponoviti betu,kao ona 6,12 :Sad: ,eto imamo 3 blago pozitivna testa i malu betu,dr.kaze da je vjerovatno do trudnoce doslo,ali nije dobro,u pon.cemo izvadit ponovo,ali ne nadam se nicemu,

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Cure jutros sam vadila betu i donese mm sav sretan ,meni na posao rezultate kad ono beta 824371,12,ja odmah kazem nesto ne stima,zovem lucija on kaze nemoguce ,to je bata zene koja je trudna 9-10 tj,ja zovem lab.da im to objasnim,oni sa negodovanjem odluce ponoviti betu,kao ona 6,12,eto imamo 3 blago pozitivna testa i malu betu,dr.kaze da je vjerovatno do trudnoce doslo,ali nije dobro,u pon.cemo izvadit ponovo,ali ne nadam se nicemu,


al dal je to sad 100% točna beta, ne kužim kako su tako fulali 1.put ako je 2. totalno različita?

----------


## Elena 85

ma nista im vise ne vijeujem,kostali su me zivaca za cjelu godinu,ma skroz su mi sumljivi,ta dva rezultata nemaju veze jedan sa drugim,ali mole me da dodem u pon.pa ce napraviti ponovo,kao netreba mi ni uputnica samo da dodem,neznam Mimi sta da ti kazem,nesmijem se nadati vec me tresnilo razocarenje danas,nisu mi ponovo vadili krv nego su od one krvi ujutro ponovo testirali,ne znam dali to ima kakve veze

----------


## venddy

Elena nisam baš skužila, prije bete su 3 testa bila pozitivna? Pri beti od 6 nema tog testa koji bi pokazao plus. Jesi li primala booster i koji dan nakon transfera? Ako nisi pa se to eventualno vidjelo na testu, onda su totalno zbucali betu. evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da je lab opet pogriješio i da u ponedjeljak objaviš lijepu betu

----------


## mostarka86

meni je to isto normalna pojava prije menge, samo mi je danas nekako baš rano za mengu. međutim, malorpije počelo krvarenje, tačnije, neki ugrušak mi izašao, i za njim malo krvi...ma ni sama vše ne znam..hvala vam na podršci.
elena, čuvam fige, jakooo, da su pogriješili u drugoj beti  :Smile:

----------


## J&D

Elenaaaa???? Sto se dogada??

----------


## mostarka86

drage moje, hvala vam na vibrama, ali moja beta je 1  :Sad: 

ali barem znam na čemu sam...evo već zovem doktoricu da vidimo šta ćemo za novi postupak, ali mi se niko ne javlja. jedino se bojim vremena, to mi je najveći neprijatelj, jer moram odmori 5-6 mjeseci ako ću u novi stimulirani postupak...
ljubim vas puno i vibram za šta god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sanda1977

> drage moje, hvala vam na vibrama, ali moja beta je 1 
> 
> ali barem znam na čemu sam...evo već zovem doktoricu da vidimo šta ćemo za novi postupak, ali mi se niko ne javlja. jedino se bojim vremena, to mi je najveći neprijatelj, jer moram odmori 5-6 mjeseci ako ću u novi stimulirani postupak...
> ljubim vas puno i vibram za šta god vam treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


i ovdje te grlim  :Love:

----------


## maca papucarica

*Mostarka* grlim te i jako, jako mi je zao  :Sad: 
A ne bi isla po Poljakovim protokolima sa Femarom? Posto dobivas malo stanica, tako mozes ici sa samo ciklusom pauze i manje bombardiras organizam hormonima.

----------


## mostarka86

> *Mostarka* grlim te i jako, jako mi je zao 
> A ne bi isla po Poljakovim protokolima sa Femarom? Posto dobivas malo stanica, tako mozes ici sa samo ciklusom pauze i manje bombardiras organizam hormonima.


eh, to je i bio poljakov prijedlog, da nikako ne idem u stimulirane, već samo polustimulirane, ali sada idem u bih (rs) na teret fonda, tako da koristim ovo da iskoristim i isprobam sve vrste protokola  :Smile: 

planiram u međuvremenu dok se ne odmorim uraditi prirodnjak ili polustimulirani, baš sa femarom...jedini problem su financije, jer u fbih nema postupaka na teret fonda, jedino u rs, i to samo dva...
sanda, maco, hvala vam  :Kiss:

----------


## J&D

Curke blagoslovljen Bozic Vama i Vasim obiteljima, i sve najbolje... Sta Vam zelim svima??? Samo zdravlje i mirisljave smotuljke!!!!!

----------


## nana 72

Sretan i blagoslovljen Božić, i sve naj naj od srca Vam želim !!!!!

----------


## željkica

Cure drage sretan i blagoslovljen Božić,puno zdravlja i veeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelikih beta vam želim!!!!!!!! :Heart:

----------


## Vrci

Mene su zadnja 2-3 dana poceli gnjaviti grcevi,kao menstrualni. Popila sam magnezij,ne pomaze. Dal bi normabel mogao biti drugi izbor?

----------


## amyx

Može i normabel, ali se prvo konzultiraj sa svojim dr

----------


## Vrci

Pila sam ga prije punkcije, znaci ne reagiram lose na njega. Sad ne znam...

----------


## J&D

Vrci draga meni ga je dr. L prepisao...ali zbog krvarenja i kontrakcija.... Eto sad ne znam mozda da ga ipak nazoves, ili poruku posaljes! Znam da nema nista protiv normabela!

----------


## Vrci

Sad kad lezim dobro je. Vidjet cu sutra na poslu. Da barem to nisam osjecala,sad se opet bzvz nadam...

----------


## J&D

Nije na odmet draga nadati se!!  Samo se nadaj!!

----------


## Vrci

Vjeruj mi,nakon 2 neuspjeha ne zelim laznu nadu. Ne zelim misliti da ima neceg, a nema.

Ne brijem na pozitivu vise :D

----------


## snupi

Vrci nadam se da si ok?  Ma sve bude ok dok god ti vjeruješ u to!

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne znam vise. Cak sam rekla da najradije ne bih ni betu vadila,super mi ovako. Mogu si zamisliti sto mi odgovara

Tek 2013.cu saznati svoju sudbinu.

----------


## Blekonja

evo da se i ja lagano ubacim na Nakon transfera 
i ja kao i vrci svoju daljnju sudbinu saznajem u 2013.g. 
točnije 4.1., a bit će to i ranije poznavajući sebe  :Yes: 

e i da danas smo jako sretni danas naša prva srećica slavi svoj 2. rođendan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Blekonja, isti dan je naš... Ali ja ranije ne želim ništa raditi. Niti test doma, ništa

Kako se ti osjećaš?

----------


## Blekonja

uh ne znam što da ti kažem osjećam lagani pritisak dole, tu i tamo neko bockanje, 
totalni zatvor već 2-3 dana (ali to je vjerojatno od utrogestana) 
iako sam cijelu prošlu trudnoću muku mučila sa zatvorom :Grin: 

ma bit će šta bude!!

----------


## Vrci

Sad sam se prepala... na papiru lagan crveni trag. Probala sam stapicem za usi (znam cudno :D) - crveno.
Danas mi je tek 23 dc i 7dnt (12dpo), nije valjda menga? Pa ja ne dobijem do prestanka tableta. Ja imam duge cikluse

Sad me malo strah uhvatio...uf

----------


## bubekica

*vrci* ne zelim te plasiti, ali tako je meni krenulo, trajalo 5 dana i onda se konacno pretvorilo u m, iako me dr. na pocetku uvjeravao da je implantacija. i stapici za usi nisu uopce cudan nacin provjere  :Wink:  isto kao i ti imam pcos i ne dobivam nikad spontano, dobim 3. dan od zadnjeg duphastona. a eto procurila pod utricima. od srca ti ~~~~~~~~ da je kod tebe rijec o implantaciji. radi svog dusevnog mira, preporucam ti da pisnes neki jeftini testic na 14dpo (ja sam ga od straha pisnula cim sam vidjela smedje).

----------


## Vrci

Ma ne mogu jos piskiti test, na bozic sam si dala booster.
Zadnji puta sam mengu dugo cekala i nakon duphica. Ovo je totalno netipicno,ja nikad nemam spottinge.
Malo osjetim grcenja i probadanja, i prilicno sam napuhnuta.

Ne zelim mengu  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

onda ti ne preostaje nista drugo nego ono najgore, cekati. ako krene jace krvarenje, nikako nemoj prestati s utrogestanom - uzmi ga oralno u istoj dozi i miruj. na nista od toga dalje ne mozes utjecati. znam tocno kako se osjecas jer sam isto prolazila prije nepuna 2 mjeseca. saljem veliki hug i  :fige:  za najbolji moguci ishod.
znam za pricu oko duphastona i menge, pisala si na pp, moja je ovaj ciklus nakon postupka dosla tek 11. dan nakon zadnjeg duphastona, poludila sam cekajuci...

----------


## Vrci

A ja moram raditi sutra i u subotu radimo prekovremene. Uzas...

Citam po netu, kazu da je kod feta moguca kasnija implantacija. 

Inace osjecam se kao da sam to izazvala...razmisljala sam kako bi fora bilo vidjeti imp.spotting kao znak da se primilo. A eto sad kasnije to se pojavilo i sad sam u strahu

----------


## bubekica

> Inace osjecam se kao da sam to izazvala...razmisljala sam kako bi fora bilo vidjeti imp.spotting kao znak da se primilo. A eto sad kasnije to se pojavilo i sad sam u strahu


veliki potpis na ovo. vecer prije sam pomislila - ufff, zasto nema spottinga i kad sam se ujutro probudila - eto ga.
ako se to sutra ne smiri, otvori bolovanje pa makar na sifru crijevne viroze. mislim da ti rad prekovremenih nije dobar potez sad.

----------


## Vrci

Mozda se cujem ujutro s dr. Vec sam bila na toliko bolovanja uf..  i sad taman pomislila da ce mi koristiti sto cu raditi i ne biti doma, eto...

Al inace su mi znali reci da sam vjestica, samo to potvrdujem

A jesmo mi zene zeznute :D

----------


## bubekica

i mene moja mama zove vjesticom  :Laughing: 
obavezno nazovi dr.!
drz se  :Kiss:

----------


## Vrci

Sad sam se zaljepila za krevet,malo me probada u jednom dijelu trbuha. I ne zelim se pomaknuti da ne potaknem curenje :D

----------


## Blekonja

ajoj vrci  :fige:  držim da sve bude ok!!!

----------


## Vrci

Mislim ono, u skoro 2 godine nikako da dode menga sama od sebe, sad bi zurila? E pa ne dam

 :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

A ja biser, u postupku uzimam utrice da ne procurim i - procurim, ciklus iza uzimam duphice da procurim - i kasni tjedan dana  :Laughing: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ x 1000!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Pa da, tako i meni. Inace procurim 3.dan od duphica, a u postupku jedn dan (ili dva) nakon zadnjeg utrica

----------


## sanda1977

> Pa da, tako i meni. Inace procurim 3.dan od duphica, a u postupku jedn dan (ili dva) nakon zadnjeg utrica


ovo meni miriše na dobro...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## Vrci

Evo dr rekao mirovanje, doma sam, i strah me ici na wc :D
Rekao je da nije neuobicajno, ne moze reci jel dobro ili lose.
Moguce da je i stres na poslu pomogao, tako da do kraja god odmaram doma uz mm, i on je na go


Samo sto ce mi onda biti jos gore ako bude negativno...

----------


## bubekica

*vrci* drz se!

----------


## Vrci

Ovako vise nemam nista, a kad pogledam stapicem zna biti njezno rozih niti u sluzi. Ali nije crveno i krv kao jucer.

Samo nek prestane skroz

----------


## Vrci

Opet malo roskasto/crvenkasto. Kao da menga zeli doci  :Sad: 

Nekako mislim da je gotov i ovaj pokusaj

----------


## hrki

Vrci,nemoj još dići ruke od ovog postupka.Miruj,pij utriće .Ja kao i bubekica nemam baš dobro iskustvo sa tim krvarenjima do čekanja bete ali uvijek se nadaš.I da, imam osjećaj da menga uvijek dođe kad ne treba.Šaljem ti vibrice da je ipak implatacijsko.

----------


## J&D

> Opet malo roskasto/crvenkasto. Kao da menga zeli doci 
> 
> Nekako mislim da je gotov i ovaj pokusaj


Draga i ja sam imala i bilo je implatacijsko.... Ili je dr rekao da je od punkcije.... Tako da ne mora biti lose

----------


## Vrci

J&D, koji dan si ti imala krvarenje? Koji dpo/dpt?

----------


## 123beba

Vrci, držim  :fige:  da sve bude ok! Samo lezi i neka te dragi mazi i pazi... I nema predaje! Drzi se!

Cure, želim vam najsretniju godinu koja je pre vama i da sve redom vidite svojeo ogromne bete, kucajuca srca i na jesen primite svoje male bebice u naručje!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Hvala svima, sve mi je bed kako paničarim...

Pričala sam s mm-om, da radim normalno i da bude minus, manje bi me pogodilo. Ovo je veći strah, nemam pojma što se događa. Ali stvarno ako je menga, to je prečudno za mene.
Doktor me tješio, još je predvidio da se može ponoviti...pa ono, doslovce se ne mičem više s kreveta. Pa ak dođe, nek dođe, znam da sam sve poduzela

----------


## Kyra Ars

Vrci, miruj i držim  :fige:

----------


## J&D

Draga 6 dan je doslo i osmi, ali osmi je bilo smede!!  Znas kako je meni dr rekao..., imas 15 min za wc na dan a svo ostalo vrijeme lezati, i jesti na lezecki!!

----------


## Vrci

Tebi je vraćao blastice?
To je 6. i 8.dnt?

----------


## J&D

Ne, ne 3 dnevne

----------


## Vrci

Pa to je tu negdje vremenski... tebi i meni.

Eto ležanje za sad djeluje...uf

----------


## J&D

Pa to ti i kazem, a i rekao ti je da se moze ponoviti, meni se ponovilo....!!! Samo lezi! Lezanje je cesto podcjenjeno, ali meni je donjelo kuckajuce srce! A da nisam mozda bi opet bilo isto, a mozda i nebi pa bi si predbacivala cijeli zivot!!

----------


## bubekica

*vrci* kako si?

----------


## snupi

Bok jedno pitanje, Znam da se ne smije chatati. Nakon 14 dana  od transfera sam dobila mengu to je bilo 06.12.. iako mi je beta bila 25,43. Sad sam ju dobila ponovno nakon 20 dana. Inace imam cikluse na 28 dana točne ko švicarski sat. Sad je sve ful čudno. Nikad nisam dobila toliko prije da li smatrate da li je to ko?

----------


## Vrci

OK sam. Čini mi se možda malo manje napuhnuta, očito se booster malo očistio. Bole me grudi, valjda od utrića.
Od jučer nema više crvenila, a grčevi su se smanjili, skoro nestali.

Da to menga želi stići, došla bih i da mirujem, jel da? Ne bih ju s tim uspjela spriječiti?

Ma bila sam tužna jutros jer znam da opet ništa, sve me ovo gnjavi. Kad sam prva dva postupka mirovala sve je bilo super, bez simptoma. Sad kad sam išla u normalan život, događaju se ovakve stvari. I bude mi još gore.

----------


## snupi

Drago mi je da je sve ok! Budi nam i dalje dobro!

----------


## bubekica

*vrci* meni ti je to brljavljenje bilo cas jace cas slabije, ali uvijek ga je bilo, makar samo unutra, kad je jednom krenulo. 
~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad! m ne mozes sprijeciti mirovanjem  :Wink:  poduzela si sve sto si mogla, sad treba docekati betu...

----------


## Vrci

Ma evo baš jaučem mužu  da sam tužna jer opet ne bude ništa... ne znam ni dal ću moći/smjeti nekud za doček. A ak bude to uzalud, uf  :Sad: 

No s pozitivne strane, barem danas ne radim prekovremene i ne radim na staru godinu i družim se s mužem

----------


## J&D

Vrci mirovanje je bitno, jer ne mora biti niti menga niti pmplatacijsko moze biti i hematom! Najvise je zato propisano strogo mirovanje!

----------


## Vrci

Ma ja sam otpisala jer mi otisla napuhnutost. Malo sam luda :D

Spavala sam od 11 sinoc do 9. Sad mi se opet spava. A jesam beskorisna :D

----------


## nana 72

> Ma ja sam otpisala jer mi otisla napuhnutost. Malo sam luda :D
> 
> Spavala sam od 11 sinoc do 9. Sad mi se opet spava. A jesam beskorisna :D


Vrci, ne mora to značiti, i ja sam bila na početku sva napuhana a sada više nisam, osim bolnih cica nemam nikakve simptome. Bit će sve ok, samo odmaraj.

----------


## Vrci

Hvala. Ma bitno da mi se nista ne crveni,iz dana u dan cemo dalje. Pa ako Bog da...

----------


## J&D

Mene cak ni cice vise ne bole, vece jesu ali nije nista..... Vrci ako pijes utrice onda ti se od njih spava, i spominjala si normabel i od njega se spava

----------


## Vrci

Samo sam popila jedan normic onu vecer kad sam prokrvarila. Od tada ne...

----------


## Brunaa

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plodonosan kraj stare i početak Nove Godine!

----------


## mari mar

Vrci draga drži se......za doček bolje ostati kod kuće s mužićem!!  :kokice: 
Nije još sve gotovo!! A spavanje je dobro i meni se spavalo.....a i sad mi se ponekad spava više nego što treba.  :spava:  :jutro: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sretno svima.

----------


## Vrci

Nikad mi se od utrića nije tako spavalo... popodne 2 sata, sad sam već umorna...

----------


## J&D

Nije to lose vrci i ja sam spavala dosta, samo ne znam cemu ja to mogu pripisati utricima ili stvarno trudnoci.... A da sutra pisnes test

----------


## Vrci

Neću još nikako sutra. Mooožda na staru godinu, da vidim jel da idem nekud il budem doma.

Zapravo najradije ne bih do bete radila test, nekako me strah saznati

----------


## J&D

Dobro draga... Drzim fige... Necu nagovarati!!!  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Vrci kako si danas?

----------


## Vrci

Kupila testove (dva)... ne znam zašto  :Laughing: 

Probadaju me grudi, mm kaže da sam malo napuhnuta u donjem dijelu trbuha. Ja više ne znam što mislim  :Nope: 
Nisam više krvarila (nek tako i bude), uzimam magnezij i mirujem

----------


## bubekica

*vrci*  :fige:  meni to mirise na jako jako dobro!

----------


## Vrci

Zato i buljim u test i ne usudim se raditi.

Malo nas je sad tu koje cekamo betu, cini mi se

----------


## bubekica

godisnji su pa se nije bas kretalo u postupke... primila si booster 25-og? mislim da ti je prerano za test, tj. ako bude pozitivan, neces znati od cega je pozitivan.

----------


## Vrci

Jesam. Ali inače sam radila testove i bete 4. i 5. dan od zadnjeg boostera, nikad mi beta nije bila veća od 10. Test to nije mogao otkriti...

Mislim da ću čekati sutra ujutro ipak

----------


## željkica

ma bit će to dobitno!!!!!!!!držim  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

onda za sutra ujutro  :fige:  do neba!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## željkica

ma bit će to dobitno!!!!!!držim  :fige:

----------


## Vrci

Joj cure, sad će mi biti neugodno ako budem imala loše vijesti  :Embarassed: 

Jedini razlog zašto želim sutra raditi je da znam dal da idem do frendova za doček nove  :Laughing:

----------


## sanda1977

Vrci napravi test

----------


## J&D

Vrci ja bi ga ujutro napravila. Ili posto imas dva, jedan sada a drugi cuvala za jutro

----------


## Blekonja

ja ti isto navijam za testić, jer znam da bi ga ja sigurno u tvojoj situaciji napravila
......a bome i u mojoj ću, najvjerojatnije tamo u srijedu, četvrtak već (trebala bi 5.1.)

sretno!!!

----------


## Vrci

Ja bih trebala 4.1. raditi betu. Kad ti je bio transfer?

----------


## Blekonja

e sjećam se da sam ti krivo rekla da mi je 4.1., umjesto 5.1. sorry  :Embarassed: 
 transfer mi je bio 21.12. a računam ga kao nulti dan!
s tim da ja nisam primala boostere

----------


## Vrci

Znači isto smo, moj transfer je bio 20.12. Tj. isti broj dana nam je do bete.

Mene tako strah...

----------


## Blekonja

a nismo ako si ti 20-tog imala transfer tebi je 15-ti dan 4.1., ako računaš transfer kao nulti, zar ne?

----------


## Vrci

Hm, ti si imala transfer dan poslije, i betu vadiš dan poslije. Nije li to isto? Hm.. :D
Ja i računanje

----------


## Blekonja

> Hm, ti si imala transfer dan poslije, i betu vadiš dan poslije. Nije li to isto? Hm.. :D
> Ja i računanje


hmm...ma nema veze, kako god, ionako nećemo ni jedna izdržati do bete  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

mislim, radit ćemo test prije, da ne bi bilo zabune  :Grin:

----------


## maca papucarica

> hmm...ma nema veze, kako god, ionako nećemo ni jedna izdržati do bete 
> 
> *mislim, radit ćemo test prije, da ne bi bilo zabune*


I to *pozitivne*, da ne bi bilo zabune  :Grin: 
Sad cu biti onaj vrazicak na ramenu, Blekonja ti si imala transfer blastice i nisi primala boostere, jelda!?
 Mogla bi ti i prije popiskiti koji...  :iskušenje:

----------


## Vrci

Inace i ja sam imala 2 blastice. Jedna se super odmrznula, druga je bila slabija...

----------


## amyx

> hmm...ma nema veze, kako god, ionako nećemo ni jedna izdržati do bete 
> 
> mislim, radit ćemo test prije, da ne bi bilo zabune



Jel vjerujete da ja u ovoj trudnoći nisam piškila ni jedan jedini test ? Radila sam betu 12-ti i 14-ti dan i to je to

----------


## Blekonja

> I to *pozitivne*, da ne bi bilo zabune 
> Sad cu biti onaj vrazicak na ramenu, Blekonja ti si imala transfer blastice i nisi primala boostere, jelda!?
>  Mogla bi ti i prije popiskiti koji...



ooo da mogla bi, već sam ja to mislila, dumala....još samo da mi je i mm za to, ali on kao neeeee bi  :drama: ,
 još kad se sjetim da sam prvi put radila testić već 11. ili 12 dan, a primila sam boostere i jedva čekala da se barem malo iščistim od njih 
da mogu pišnit  :Smile:

----------


## Vrci

I ja sam rekla da bih tako... dok  nije bilo krvarenja

----------


## Blekonja

meni je ustvari taj 15-ti dan subota, kao lab. radi i subotom, tako da bi ako bude pozitivna taman druga bila u ponedjeljak
ali mislim da ću sve nešto uspjeti izdržati do srijede 12.ti dan i popiškiti se i kako bude bit će

ako M ne zafibra jer malo šmrče ova dva dana, sutra putujemo u Zadar na doček kod kumova (kućna atmosfera, jelte), 
vraćam se u utorak, u srijedu beta i super, taman su mi svi dani ispunjeni, onaj četvtak i petak su brate stvarno viška, jel da  :Laughing:  :Laughing: ?

----------


## maca papucarica

...na putu stanes kod mene, ja ti uvalim dva sretna testica i popiskis I I u samom pocetku 2013.!...
 :Laughing:

----------


## Blekonja

> ...na putu stanes kod mene, ja ti uvalim dva sretna testica i popiskis I I u samom pocetku 2013.!...


dogovoreno....teško žabu u vodu  :Laughing: !!

----------


## snupi

Vrci mislim da sve bude ok i da ti bude super počela 2013. Zbog čega bi te bilo sram ako ne bude,mi smo sve tu "domaće puce".

----------


## Vrci

Cure, koliko je boli u grudima "normalno" od utrica?
Nije me nikad tako boljelo, a bila sam pod vise lijekova u stimulacijama


Ma bezveze mi ako sve ovo ispadnu umisljeni simptomi

----------


## anddu

A da ti Vrci ipak pišneš test, pa da se malo manje mučiš raznim stvarima. Mene od utrića bez gonala ili menopura grudi nikad nisu boljele, ali nismo sve iste.

----------


## Mali Mimi

Anddu što znači nisu te boljele grudi ni kad si imala poz. test?

----------


## Vrci

Evo sad sam pišnula, dobila sam ovo:

http://i49.tinypic.com/2ymu82u.jpg
s blicem http://i50.tinypic.com/makmd1.jpg

Pojavilo se odmah čim je boja prošla, znači nakon minutu-dvije je bilo vidljivo. MM potvrdio :D

E sad, ne znam jel booster, jel bi se on tako vidio na popodnevnom urinu. Prošla dva puta sam na 4.dan nakon boostera imala bete od 6 i 8 (ali nisam sigurna dal mi je opičio cijeli booster  :Very Happy: )

Vidjet ću sutra ujutro

----------


## Inesz

Vrci mala,
ti si trudna!
 :Smile: 
čestitam!

----------


## Vrci

Nisam. Rekli smo si mm i ja da je ovo lažni pozitiv  :Laughing: 

Uf nadam se, kako su mi se ruke tresle... Ne znam zapravo koja je osjetiljivost tog clearbluea?
A evo, 25 je osjetljivost

----------


## venddy

Vrci ja bih isto rekla da je to to. Neka te ogromna beta sto prije potpuno uvjeri da si trudna

----------


## sanda1977

Vrci ti si trudnica!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*Vrci* vadi sutra betu, razveseli sebe i nas!!!  :fige:

----------


## Vrci

Sutra samo jos jedan test. Strah me, nekako mi se sad cini da bi lako to moglo ic u negativu.

Uopce se sad ne mogu koncentrirati ni na sto

----------


## bubekica

*vrci* a da ti odes sutra izvaditi betu? nis od tuluma draga moja  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

I kakav je plan nakon testa? Ako je pozitivan, zanimat će te i dalje da li je istina ili testić laže (booster), ako je negativan onda ćeš ići na doček zabavljati se  :alexis:  i vrtjet ćeš film "a kaj ako je ipak prvi bio točan?". Neću te nagovarati na betu, znam da te strah brojke, recimo da ti samo iznosim situaciju s mog aspekta - vjerojatno bi bio taj film u mojoj glavi da sam na tvom mjestu. Svejedno, držim ti palčeve na rukama i nogama!

----------


## Vrci

Ma idemo doma k frendu. On zna za nasu situaciju i nudi mi kauce i krevet i tako. 

Joj stvarno me jos vise strah testa sutra ujutro. Al mi drago da sam sad napravila,izludjela bih

----------


## Vrci

Vidjet cu sutra ujutro pa onda odluciti  :Smile:

----------


## amyx

Ne mući se sa testovima...napravi betu sutra dok još svi rade...ako je pozitivna da možeš proslavit sa nekim sokićem, a ako je slučajno negativna da se možeš pošteno napit i pomazit s mužem za novu...tak sam ja prakticirala

----------


## J&D

Vrci sam ti rekla

----------


## butterfly101

*vrci* *vrci* baš si vrckasta :Smile: ...super su ti obe slike,odlučila sam zavirit jer sam prvi puta imala priliku vidjet plus na testiću clearblu. 
Držim fige da beta bude luda!

----------


## butterfly101

> Ne mući se sa testovima...napravi betu sutra dok još svi rade...ako je pozitivna da možeš proslavit sa nekim sokićem, a ako je slučajno negativna da se možeš pošteno napit i pomazit s mužem za novu...tak sam ja prakticirala


ha ha ha....pre jaka si !!!!

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam jednom na njemu imala evaporacijsku. Onako tanka crtica. Ovo možda je pravi plus  :Very Happy: 

Dogovor je s mužem, ako bude i jutarnji tako lijep plus, onda idemo vaditi betu. Nemam više ovakav clearblue, nego onu jeftiniju verziju, običniju

----------


## anddu

Mimi sad sam bila na.menopurima i boljele su me jos od prije punkcije sve do 9dnt kad su i ispuhale i prestale boljeti sto mi je bio jos jedan znak (srecomsamo u mojoj glavi) da postupak nije uspio. I tek wu ponovno zaboljele nakon vadenja bete qli zaboravila sam koji dan. A kad sam bila u postupcima s klomifenima grudi me nikad nisu boljele. Pogotovo ne od utrica i zato sam napisala da me bez gonqla ili menopura nikad nisu boljele. 
Vrci na mobu sam pa ne vidim sliku ali vibram za taj plus da bude i velikq betq. Koji ti je dnt i kad vadis betu?

----------


## Vrci

Danas mi je 10dnt, beta treba po dr biti u petak

----------


## kismet

Vrci, ja bih rekla da si trudnica!
Pogledah slikice, takav test sam radila na betu od 11 500 mL/l i nije bio puno tamniji plus, šta se mučiš s tim crticama i plusićima, sad muža na noge lagane, pravac ljekarna(dežurna) i za 70 kn kupi clearblue digital test, nema zabune, ili je plus ili nije, a još ti pokaže tjedne trudnoće-meni je 11 dnt 3 d zametka pokazao 1-2 tjedna trudnoće!
Brzo, i do onda ne pij tekućinu ili čekaj prvi jutarnji urin!
Držim figw!

----------


## Vrci

Kako da docekam prvi jutarnji urin kad svakih sat dva, max 3 moram na wc? Inace imam mali mjehur,ovo u postupcima je koma.

Legla sam bila spavati,milijun misli u glavi...onda mi dosao valung, i moram na wc, i ode spavanje

----------


## bubekica

*vrci* dovoljno je 3 sata, samo se umiri.. a ako bude plusic, muzeka pod rukicu i vaditi lijepu brojcicu  :Smile:

----------


## Blekonja

vrci wow, bravo mislim da si ti trudnica!!!

----------


## kismet

> Kako da docekam prvi jutarnji urin kad svakih sat dva, max 3 moram na wc? Inace imam mali mjehur,ovo u postupcima je koma.
> 
> Legla sam bila spavati,milijun misli u glavi...onda mi dosao valung, i moram na wc, i ode spavanje


Ma to ne znači da ne smiješ cijelu noć piškiti  :Laughing: , nego se smatra da je prvi urin najkoncentriraniji i time je jednostavnije i točnije odrediti razinu hcg-a, i ja sam piškila tipa u 2 ujutro pa u 5 i 20 kad sam se testirala, i to prvo s jeftinijim testom- baby check, pokazao je svijetliju liniju pa onda s digitalnim, dakle ne na prvi urin- odmah je pokazao plus!
Držim fige, znam da si uzbuđena!

----------


## Vrci

Evo sad sam radila clearblue compact, svijeetla svijeetla plava crtica, jedva vidljiva.

Svasta...

----------


## mare41

vrci, ja bi otisla po betu, da se ne mucis, i tako ces vadit u petak, al da znas na cemu si, bar bi ja tako

----------


## sanda1977

Vrci idi vaditi betu,ja sam se namucila s testovima. Ne znam da li se sjecas...isto slabe crtice,pa zadnji negativan i na kraju lijepa beta. Nemoj se muciti nego odi vaditi betu. Mene su ti testovi izludili!

----------


## anddu

Vrci, beta, da budeš mirnija...

----------


## sanda1977

Ajde vrci iznenadi nas í sebe te naravno tm sa lijepom betom i da zaokruzis ovaj zadnji dan stare godine..i da bude sve skolski i da imas slatke mucníne,ali ne  pretjeranje-jer kod mene danas su pocele prave mucnine...doslovnó sam jutros grlila wc skoljku....

----------


## Vrci

Beta izvadena. Cijelo vrijeme molim Boga da nam da bebicu...

----------


## amyx

*Vrci* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ čekamo rezultate bete

----------


## željkica

Vrci  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

Vrci ~~~~~~~~~ do neba!  :fige:

----------


## matahari

Vrci Alt Gr!

----------


## Muma

*Vrci*  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## kismet

Vrci, biti će to sve ok  :Smile: ))
Miriši mi na jednu trocifrenu starogodišnju betu :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam nekako pesimisticna. Ne znam zasto... ovaj jutrosnji clearblue compact me zbunio

Uh sto sam monopolizirala temu :D

----------


## sanda1977

O znam kako se osjecas. Ja sam se tresla od uzbudjenja,straha.-
ovaj forum i je za to da pises svoje strahove,iskustva,samo to nekom ne stima,a nekom stima!
Ja te potpuno razumijem!
Drzim fige za beturinu!

----------


## Vrci

Koju si ti betu imala nakon negativnog testića? Znam da si imala potpis, ali sad ga više nema?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Vrci  :fige:  za betu

----------


## sanda1977

A kad pisem sa moba,onda nema potpisa. 
Na 12 dnt 188 bet

----------


## kismet

> Ja sam nekako pesimisticna. Ne znam zasto... ovaj jutrosnji clearblue compact me zbunio
> 
> Uh sto sam monopolizirala temu :D


Zato sam ti i rekla digitalni, s njim nema greške :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> Zato sam ti i rekla digitalni, s njim nema greške


Nazalost, moram demantirati - digitalac zna bit pozitivan pred ovulaciju jer detektira lh+bhcg kako bi crtica koju ocitava bila jaca... Ali to kod curki u postupku ne bi trebao biti problem jer je ovulacija sigurno iza njih  :Smile: 
Vrci, kad je nalaz?

----------


## sanda1977

Ajde vrci cekam nestrpljivo!  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

E kad svi ludujemo s betama  :Laughing: , ja sam prvu izvadila 12 dnt 191,3, druga 14 dnt 571,4 - u dva laba, valjda nisu neka silna odstupanja u različitim laboratorijima?
Naravno, realno, po PFC-u, trebala bih je vaditi tek danas, oni su napisali 02.01. jer tada počinju raditi- tako da ću vjerojatno opet, pod marendom, zaletiti u Medico i ispaliti na živce dok mi mailaju nalaz :Joggler:

----------


## anddu

Vrci šaljme milijun AltGr1, kad su rezultati?

----------


## željkica

ajmo vrci javljaj se da možemo počet slavit , za vrci za veliku betu  :pivo:

----------


## Vrci

Ne znam kad bude, vadila sam u steli u zg...

----------


## bubekica

> ajmo vrci javljaj se da možemo počet slavit , za vrci za veliku betu


Rano si krenula s tulumom za docek  :Smile: 
Vrci, vrci!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Blekonja

vrci čekam ko zapeta puška!!! 


kod mene svi simptomi pms-a, od ponašanja koje je grrrrr pa nadalje, nekako mislim da će kod mene biti više sreće drugi put  :Sad:

----------


## kismet

> vrci čekam ko zapeta puška!!! 
> 
> 
> kod mene svi simptomi pms-a, od ponašanja koje je grrrrr pa nadalje, nekako mislim da će kod mene biti više sreće drugi put


Nemoj da te prevari, ja sam plakala, nervozirala, imala grčeve uoči stvari i onda zatišje totalno i plus!
Želim ti isti scenarij!

----------


## kismet

> Ne znam kad bude, vadila sam u steli u zg...


Vrci kako ti nisu rekli, meni su sad u Medicu odmah rekli da je nalaz gotov za dva sata!
Zvrcni ih i provjeri kad bi moglo biti, izluditi ćeš, znam...

----------


## sanda1977

V R C I  :Very Happy: 
čekamo..... :kokice:

----------


## Vrci

13  :Sad: 

Znala sam, nisam ja te sreće

----------


## butterfly101

jutro cure, ajme ovdje je tako napeto da mi ni kava ne treba da me razbudi.....*vrci*, navijam za betu

----------


## sanda1977

> 13 
> 
> Znala sam, nisam ja te sreće


 :Love:   :Crying or Very sad:  a joj.....koji ti je to dnt?! možda si napisala...ali sam zaboravila

----------


## butterfly101

a neeee,sr......e, a baš sam bila sto posto sigurna... 
iskreno mi je žao *vrci* :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Danas je 11dnt. Bile su blastice, i danas je 4.dan od kad sam ono malo krvarila

----------


## sanda1977

> Danas je 11dnt. Bile su blastice, i danas je 4.dan od kad sam ono malo krvarila


možda da ponoviš na dan kada ustvari moraš vaditi betu.....

----------


## sanda1977

*vrci....* :Love:

----------


## Vrci

Pa to budem. U srijedu se vracam na posao. I razmisljam ozbiljno o promjeni dr... ne znam sto vise mogu napraviti... opet je sve bilo idealno,i nista

----------


## sanda1977

> Pa to budem. U srijedu se vracam na posao. I razmisljam ozbiljno o promjeni dr... ne znam sto vise mogu napraviti... opet je sve bilo idealno,i nista


probaj i ja sam promijenila i eto.....

----------


## Blekonja

a joj vrci  :Sad:  
žao mi je  :Taps:

----------


## J&D

Vrci nadam se cudu!! Drzi se

----------


## mare41

Vrci, pozitivna beta se mora ispratiti, bez obzira što je mala,  tako da moraš u srijedu ponovit, a do tad ne prekidaj terapiju

----------


## Vrci

Pa i za ta 4tj trudnoće koliko bih bila ja je ovo u granicama (od 9 piše na nalazu), ali moguće da mi se ovaj puta sporije očistio booster.
Ili to, ili biokemijska. Čudo - ne znam baš

----------


## mare41

moraš ponovit
(jedna moja mila i draga je s takvom betom imala gv, al nije nažalost došlo do srca),
 jednostavno moraš ponovit

----------


## Vrci

Pa to znam. Niti neću javljati dr što je bilo sad

----------


## bubekica

*vrci* grlim  :Love:

----------


## željkica

a neeeeee, baš si me rastužila,drži se i skupi snage za dalje  :Love:  nije pošteno!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Vrci

Nije ni 3.sreća. Sad bih tako htjela plakati, a ne želim da me mama vidi jer je i njoj teško kao i meni.

Ali već radimo planove za dalje, gotovo sigurno idemo u Betaplus

----------


## kismet

> Nije ni 3.sreća. Sad bih tako htjela plakati, a ne želim da me mama vidi jer je i njoj teško kao i meni.
> 
> Ali već radimo planove za dalje, gotovo sigurno idemo u Betaplus


Baš mi je žao, bila sam uvjerena...šaljem veliki zagrljaj :Love: 

Što se tiče Betaplusa, Radončić je prešao kod njih, koliko ja znam, on je sjajan i mislim da nećeš pogriješiti s odabirom.
Pusa i drži se!

----------


## anddu

vrci žao mi je...

----------


## željkica

Vrci draga možda je tako moralo bit da sve loše šta se dogodilo ostane u 2012,puno ti sreće želim za dalje neka ti 2013 bude dobitna! :Smile:

----------


## 123beba

> Nije ni 3.sreća. Sad bih tako htjela plakati, a ne želim da me mama vidi jer je i njoj teško kao i meni.
> 
> Ali već radimo planove za dalje, gotovo sigurno idemo u Betaplus


Vrci, žao mi je... baš sam vjerovala da će ovaj biti dobitni, no ne odustaj još, treba vidjeti za par dana... i ne brini sada za druge... neka tebe maze i paze, bez obzira što je i ljudima oko nas stalo i što je i njima teško, nama je ipak najteže prolaziti kroz sve to i ne mogu niti zamisliti kako je tebi sada... Drži se, draga moja vrci, odmori danas koliko možeš, a navečer se pokušaj ipak opustiti u društvu ako budeš ikako mogla...

----------


## Moe

> Danas je 11dnt. Bile su blastice, i danas je 4.dan od kad sam ono malo krvarila


Voljela bih ti reći da će biti ok, ali 11 dnt blastica hmmm, ne usudim se. Mislim da bi morala biti veća betaHCG. 
Anyway ponovi nalaz na datum kad ti je liječnik rekao - 4.1.? Ako prije ne prokrvariš.
I drž se!

----------


## Vrci

Pa znam da bi trebalo biti vece, citam po netu da su cure znale imati vec troznamenkaste. Mislim da je booster dulje ostao. Zadnji puta je 6.dan nakon boostera beta bila 3. Sad je 13.

Ili to ili biokemijska. 

Vec cu se u srijedu naruciti na konzultacije kod drugog dr..

----------


## žužy

*vrci* draga,šaljem ti največi zagrljaj!

----------


## snupi

Vrci , ja bi vadila betu još jednom u srijedu. Ali kako ti odlučiš. Drži se , :Love: !

----------


## Vrci

Necu u srijedu, nego u cet popodne (petak mi ne odgovara). 

Drzi me planiranje dalje  :Smile:

----------


## venddy

Vrci jako mi je zao, bas sam se nadala kad sam vidjela tvoj plusic. znam da ti je tesko ali ne gubi nadu, upornost ce sigurno bit nagradena

----------


## Kyra Ars

*Vrci*, žao mi je  :Love: . Ipak je ponovi još jedanput.

Svima želim sve najbolje u Novoj!

----------


## 123beba

U Novoj godini, svim curama nakon transfera želim da vrijeme do bete proleti, da ne bude nikakvih komplikacija, da bete budu pozitivne i velike i da brzo ugledate svoja hrabra kucajuća srčeka! SRETNO!

----------


## legal alien

hello ladies in waiting.... gdje ste? 
nemojte da nemam s kim dijeliti "simptome"  :Smile:

----------


## bamilic

nakon transfera 1 blastociste 5 dana nakon oplodnje pokušavala sam što više mirovati do testa, makar mi nije rečeno da moram.
nisam imala nikakvih simptoma trudnoće, nisam imala implantacijsko krvarenje, nikakv iscjedak, možda malo bolne grudi, ali kao pred menstruaciju. moglo se simptome lako zamijeniti.
8 dnt sam dobila plusic nakućnom testu clearblue, 9 dnt beta 123, 11 dnt beta 219. 
srčeko smo čuli sa 7 tjedana trudnoće, a mirujem barem do pregleda u 13 tt, sad sam u 11, jer imam problema sa hormonima.

----------


## legal alien

hvala bamilic
ja sam tek 6. dan nakon 3dnevnog transfera, boobies su malo bolne ali tako je 
skoro od stimulacije, jajnici me tu i tamo zavrte. jucer sam se ponadala da imam lagane implatacijske grceve kad ono to je samo bila uzbuna pred navalu vjetrova i jos jace grceve, ali probavne  :Embarassed:  (grozno, toksicno biolosko oruzje, morali smo vise puta preko noci otvarat balkonska vrata). prezivili i ja i muz. mislim da su nam kruske prouzrocile to zadovoljstvo.

----------


## mare41

legal, ne bi ti davala lazne nade, al bilo nas je dosta vjetrovitih u tim ranim danima

----------


## legal alien

thx mare. jos koji dan pa cemo znati. koji si dan vadila betu i kolika ja bila vrijednost?

----------


## anddu

Legal vrijednosti bete ti variraju od osobe do osobe mada postoji tablica vrijednosti. Ne mogu ti je sad naci na mobitelu sam.

----------


## anddu

Moja je npr. 12dnt bila 205.

----------


## mare41

ja napisala dugi post, al nije prosao s moba
moja beta 12.dan dvodnevnih je bila tako visoka da nisam gledala nikakve tablice, i tek taj dan, prije testa i bete, sam osjetila neke simptome, znaci tek na betu od 500, do tad sam bila uvjerena u neuspjeh
e da, ta visoka beta je dala ocima sjaj, kao da imam temperaturu

----------


## anddu

Ja sam zaboravila napisati da su bili trodnevni embriji. Ajde, poslije cemo o tome na cofee

----------


## mare41

anddu, trodnevnih?

----------


## Mali Mimi

Meni su prvi simptomi bili žgaravica i vrtoglavica i to je počelo nekoliko dana poslije implantacije, drugo ništa posebno drugačije nisam osjetila a ove simptome nisam pripisivala trudnoći već niskom tlaku i prejedanju za blagdane, a grudi me nisu niš bolile samo su se povećale al to u vrijeme očekivane menstruacije. Puno puta sam imala i "sigurnije" simptome pa nije bilo ništa, tako da me baš iznenadio +

----------


## anddu

Trodnevni, e. A zasto se cudis?

----------


## anddu

Sorry mare tek sam sad skontala. Da vracena su tri, jedan se primio. Bas sam poglupila  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

hvala svima. idem sad izresetat anddu "live". budem uvijek cool prvih 5-6 dana nakon transfera i onda postanem nestrpljiva.

----------


## legal alien

tablice sa vrijednostima bete sam doktorirala u ove dvije biokemijske... ono kad ocajnicki zelis naci neku logiku u tome da se beta ne dupla pravilno ali da ce ipak sve biti u redu.

----------


## mare41

anddu, pricaj mi o propuhu u glavi :Smile: , uzivajte cure na kavi, sigurno vam je i suncano, legal, jos koji dan cekanja..svi smo prvi tjedan cool, a drugi za iskocit iz koze

----------


## legal alien

mare, polusuncano i burovito ali predivno. zrak nekako zdrav.
nakon kave s anddu imam plan: piskim test u cet, naravno da je plus pa u pet 12. dan vadim betu i ponavljam opet u ponedjeljak. prvi uzv za 2-3 tjedna i onda dalje sve skolski do kraja. eto to je to. jako jednostavno zar ne?
btw anddu bas mi je bilo lijepo. hvala ti sto si nasla vremena.

----------


## vesna1978

Pozdrav cure  :Smile:  Nova sam na ovom forumu,ali stara po pitanju vantelesne oplodnje. Nisam uspela da pronadjem na forumu mesto za prezentaciju,pa cu ukratko napisati ovde. Inace zivimo u Danskoj,i tu smo i radili sve vantelesne. Posto sam sve termine ovde naučila na danskom,malo mi je teze da se snađem sa vasim skracenicama,ali cu pokusati najbolje sto mogu  :Smile: ))
Ja: nemam jajovode,ostalo je u redu. M: los kvalitet semena. 
1. ICSI - 1 sveže jaje 2 dana nakon punkcije (4 stanicno)-Hcg 0
2. Pokusaj sam smrznutim jajima - 2 jaja , (8 stanicna)-Hcg 0
3. ICSI - 1 svež blastocist 6 dana nakon punkcije-Hcg 0
4. Pokusaj sa smrznutim blastocistom - 1 sestodnevni -Hcg 0
5. Pokusaj sa smrznutim blastocistom - 1 sestodnevni -Hcg ? 4/2-2013

Trenutno sam u fazi "ležanja na jajima"  :Wink:  Idem na vadjenje krvi 4/2 gde cu biti 4+5,obicno to radim 2-3 dana ranije,ali me je uhvatio vikend. Htela bih da vas pitam, da li ste ikada doživele "spotting" u nekom od pokusaja? Ja sam ocekivala mens danas,medjutim od pre tri dana imam samo neko tackasto krvarenje,i to ne citavog dana,samo prilikom mokrenja i prilicno je tamne boje (braon), sorry for the details  :Smile: )) To nikako ne lici na moj ciklus,dala sam mu cak citava tri dana sansu da krene i da konacno završim i ovaj pokusaj,pa da se prijavim za novi,medjutim prilicno je iritirajuce jer se u principu nista ne menja. Nisam nista primala od terapije,jer kad ovo radim sa smrznutim jajima, to je u prirodnom ciklusu,bez hormona. Jedino sto sam uspela da pronadjem je "famozno" implantacijsko krvarenje,cije postojanje niko ne moze da dokaze  :Smile: ))) Imate li kakvih ideja,sta moze biti?

Puno pozdrava 
Vesna

----------


## mare41

legalica, kenova?
vesna, do bete se ne može reći šta je, al do tad-sretno!!!!!!!

----------


## legal alien

welcome sestro po jajovodima i godinama!
ja sam u prvoj biokemijskoj imala to kao implatacijsko krvarenje, ali to osoba koja ne proucava papir nakon brisanja ne bi ni primjetila. to moje je bilo svijetlo crveno/roskasto i nekako trakasto, kao kapilara. i bilo je 6. ili 7. dannakon transfera, ako ne i prije.
u zadnjoj biokemijskoj nisam primjetila to iako dobro prostudiram papir :Smile: , ali sam se jutro kad sam trebala vaditi betu probudila sa tim smedjkastim sto ti opisujes. na kraju je beta bila 49 ali opet se nije duplala.

nekako mi se cini kasno za implatacijsko krvarenje. a i dugo traje. mozda da napravis test ranije? kad ti je bila punkcija? imas li inace spotting u ciklusima? 
s druge strane nisi na hormonima. znaci nije da progesteron odgadja sljedeci ciklus...moze li bit da se malac malo kasnije gnjezdi. bilo je lijepih forumskih prica koje su ovako zapocele. sretno!!!

----------


## legal alien

hvala na pitanju mare. danas sam puno bolje. setam se po cijele dane okruzena djecicom. manje rezim jer se lagano ispusem pa imam jos par prijatelja :Laughing: 

od simptoma napuhana kao pred stvari, tu i tamo neki grc, uhvatila me lagana pero-zdero faza, ne znam sta je sa boobies ja mislim da su se ispuhale, muz da nisu, da su bas super i tako. uglavnom sve oni "simptomi" koje ne bi ni primjetila da nisam u postupku.

sutra radim test. upravo sam ga kupila. stoji na kantunalu i ja mu sad objasnjavam kako sutra ujutro treba pokazati pozitivan rezultat.

----------


## maca papucarica

> sutra radim test. upravo sam ga kupila. stoji na kantunalu i ja mu sad objasnjavam kako sutra ujutro treba pokazati pozitivan rezultat.


 :Smile:  Ma mislim da ce do jutra i shvatiti i pokazati l l
 :fige:

----------


## jejja

e, mogu se i tu uvaliti.. ako je jucer bio transfer onda je danas 1dnt je tako? znaci prerano je za ikakve simptome osim napuhnutost i vjetrovitost,bolne boobies,cmizdrenje i bolovi u jajnicima ali to su utrici tako da u narednim danima imam namjeru pratit pojavu bilo cega novoga (ako postoji i jedan novi simptom koji se na to moze pojaviti a da nije od tableta)..

----------


## Mali Mimi

jejja pusti simptome jedno 14 dana, jednostavno nemožeš znat do testa ili bete. Koliko puta sam ja mislila da sam trudna i imala sve simptome trudnoće pa je bio ćorak tako da koliko god ti mislila glumiti Sherloka H. to jako teško pogoditi što je simptom trudnoće, što od utrogestana, u ovom postupku kad je bilo pozitivno ja nisam ni u peti mislila da će biti tako. Često ti se i pričini nešto i tako preporučam ti da nađeš neku drugu zanimaciju u sljedećih 14 dana.

----------


## legal alien

Jejja yep danas si 1. dan nakon transfera. Ovo sto si sad opisala je od hormona, punkcije... Beta hcg ce se poceti luciti 4-5 dana jer si imala transfer blastice. Pisem s moba pa ne mogu naci link ali proguglaj malo sto se dogadja koji dan nakon transfera blastica. Sretno!!!

----------


## legal alien

Ma zapravo potpisujem mali mimi. Samo se izludis osluskujuci tijelo. Ja sam odlican primjer. A to je zato sto sam na go umjesto da radim. Na poslu se ne bi stigla okrenuti a ne googlati simptome 2 puta dnevno I izludjivati se.

----------


## mare41

legal, a ja jedva čekam jutro da vidiš da test nije pokvaren :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> legal, a ja jedva čekam jutro da vidiš da test nije pokvaren


i ja, i ja!!! odmah javljaj da skačemo od veselja

----------


## jejja

mali mimi, legal, ma znam da je od tableta, kopala sam okolo malo i zaista nema sanse znati sta je sta.. prvo sam mislila da sam pametnica pa cu po bazalnoj tempici skuzit ali su mi cure objasnile da utrici djeluju i na temperaturu tako da ni ne mjerim vise.. nema mi nego cekat betu a to je tako daleko.. do tad se samo nadam da ne stigne vjestica..

----------


## Bubimitka81

> sutra radim test. upravo sam ga kupila. stoji na kantunalu i ja mu sad objasnjavam kako sutra ujutro treba pokazati pozitivan rezultat.


Ajde valjda si mu dobro objasnila  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

*Legal alien*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pozitivan test sutra :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*legal* saljem puno ~~~~~ za lijepo jutro!

----------


## mare41

legal, sad je sutra, cekamo!

----------


## ivica_k

Legal, i ja uranila zbog tvog testa , ~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## legal alien

Zao mi je sto vas sve moram razocarati. Popiskila test I nista, mozda neka turbo anemicna crtica. Ali ona koju vidis samo ako je ocajnicki zelis, I pod odredjenim kutom svjetla. Danas sam 11dnt3d I prema onom linku sto se dogadja u maternici nakon transfera, beta hcg bi sada trebala biti dovoljno visoka da je detektira kucni test iz urina. Znaci trebala bi biti veca od 25 na koliko je bazdaren test? I onda bi se vidila lijepa.crvena crta u velikom prozorcicu.
Svejedno idem sutra vaditi krv prije posla. I koliko god znam da me ceka ludnica na poslu toliko mi je drago jer necu imati vremena sazaljevati se.

----------


## mare41

legal, sad onda opet čekamo sutra! vidi li se ipak ta anemična crta?

----------


## Mali Mimi

legal ali ako je ipak vidljiva možda nije loše, meni je test pokazao drugu crticu na 12 dnt (prije nisam ni radila) i nije bila recimo poput one kontrolne ipak je bila slabija a tad sam već imala betu oko 300. Odi ti sutra izvadi betu pa da budeš sigurna

----------


## anddu

Ja vjerujem u tu anemičnu crtu, legal za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

@ mare ne znam kako bi opisala crticu. to je toliko blijedo da se jedva razlikuje od bijele podloge. ona kontrolna crtica se pojavila odmah (znas kako vidis da urin "putuje" po testu, e pa cim je tekucina dosla do kontrolne kucice odmah se crtica zacrvenila) a ova testna anemicna tek 3 min nakon sto se pojavila kontrolna. jos na testu pise da se mozes testirati u bilo koje doba dana. znaci da nisam radila sa prvom jutarnjom mokracom testni prozorcic bi bio skroz bijel. 

@ mimi svakako cu sutra vaditi betu. to je jedini pravi pokazatelj. nastavila sam s terapijom.

----------


## legal alien

hvala anddu. ma spremna sam na sve. nakon 5 postupaka nista me vise ne moze iznenaditi. NNNI  :Smile:  tako su sve zvale akcije zar ne?

----------


## Ginger

> Zao mi je sto vas sve moram razocarati. Popiskila test I nista, mozda neka turbo anemicna crtica. Ali ona koju vidis samo ako je ocajnicki zelis, I pod odredjenim kutom svjetla. Danas sam 11dnt3d I prema onom linku sto se dogadja u maternici nakon transfera, beta hcg bi sada trebala biti dovoljno visoka da je detektira kucni test iz urina. Znaci trebala bi biti veca od 25 na koliko je bazdaren test? I onda bi se vidila lijepa.crvena crta u velikom prozorcicu.
> Svejedno idem sutra vaditi krv prije posla. I koliko god znam da me ceka ludnica na poslu toliko mi je drago jer necu imati vremena sazaljevati se.


legal ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra
sve ovo što si navela ne mora ništa značiti
meni u prvoj trudnoći na 11 dnt bila isto takva crta, isto 3d sedmostanična mrvica
u drugoj trudnoći na 10 dpt test negativan, stigla menga, beta 15, a vraćene dvije blastice
rodile se dvije zdrave curke

zato još ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta ipak bude dobra, jer moguće je
 :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Legal vibram za lijepu betu sutra, crtica je crtica  :Smile:   Znaš i sama da su curama znali biti negativni testovi i na betu preko 1000....

Ginger je jednom napisala svoje malecke bete koje sam ja lijepo uslikala da imam za svaki slučaj i ne tražim po forumu ako se dogodi slična situacija  :Smile:

----------


## legal alien

hvala cure. idem skupit zadnje atome snage i krenut po uputnicu.

----------


## elen

pozdrav svima..evo, pridružujem se čekalicama.
jučer smo imali fet ..vraćena mi je 1 blastocista. ja se relativno dobro osjećam..napuhnuta sam, sisike bole i osjećam neki pritisak dole ali to sve pripisujem utrogestanima.  
svima skupa nam želim puuuno sreće

----------


## mare41

legal~~~~~~da anemična crtica polunevidljiva ispadne lijepa betica
elen, sretno!

----------


## Mary123

Od sutra vam se pridružujem......~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete i debele plusiće

----------


## jejja

*legal*  neka beta bude beturina ~~~~~ :fige:  *elen*  sretno *Mary* iscekujemo te svu veselu i sretnu...
ja se danas osjecam manje napuhnutom.. cak me i cicke manje bole.. treba zaokupit misli..

----------


## drama_queen

koliko misli u minuti može proći ženi dok je u međuprostoru zvanom _ od transfera do bete???

lijep vam pozdrav sve hrabre žene <3

----------


## bubekica

*legal* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## alma_itd

> *legal* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


potpisujem* X*

----------


## žužy

*legal*,  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## hrki

Drage moje i ja vam se pridružujem.Jučer sam imala FET i vraćena mi je jedna mrvica.
Svima nama želim da uspijemo i da nam vrijeme do bete proleti.

----------


## Muma

*hrki*  :fige:  za lijepi poklončić za Valentinovo!

----------


## Mary123

Evo me curke...stigla doma...dobili na čuvanje dvije blastociste...nisam dugo na ovoj temi pa me zanima kako provodite vrijeme do bete....jel ležite,dal se saginjete,hodate....

----------


## LOTTOS

Legal - ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i cekamo tvoju betu
Mery, hrki da sto prije prode vrijeme do velike bete
I svima ostalima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za velike bete

----------


## legal alien

Nastojim se umjereno veseliti... Dakle nakon onog blesavog turbo blijedog testa jucer, danas beta 574!!!, 12dnt3d.
Nisam se stigla javiti prije jer mi je na poslu ludnica. Trebala bi ponoviti u ned, ali tada lab ne radi osim za hitne bolnicke slucajeve. ako ih me uvjerim da je meni to stvarno bitno onda ponavljam u pon.

Hvala svima sto ste citale moje lamentacije I ohrabrivale me. Hvala svima na vibrama, nastavite pliz za duplanje...

----------


## bubekica

*legal* to je to!!! cestitam!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## Mali Mimi

:Very Happy: Ovo je odlično legal a. bete ti je stvarno visoka i imaš razloga za turbo veselje :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

:Very Happy: - legal bas mi je drago  za pozitivnu betu!

----------


## hannah8

* legal a.* cestitke!!! Beta je super... Puno sreće dalje... :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Legal nek se dupla i dupla i dupla ~~~~~~~~
Mary dvije  :Very Happy:  , malo se pripazis vise prvih dana, kasnije sve laganini.. imas i temu fizicke aktivnosti nakon ET pa malo pogledaj  :Kiss:

----------


## anddu

evo me i ovjde, za legal ~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hrki

legal,super ti je beta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam

----------


## alma_itd

*legal alien* to je to,samo sad da se pravilno dupla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Testovi su glupi :voodoo:

----------


## Sonja29

legal ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## legal alien

hvala cure!

----------


## Mary123

Legal ~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje....

----------


## mare41

legal, ja ti vidim cesto uduplo, al tu bi stvarno moglo biti, cestitam!

----------


## M@tt

Legal čestitam od srca!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

legal čestitam! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pravilno duplanje!

----------


## LOTTOS

Pridruzujem vam se
Danas bila na transferu, vracena jedna mrvica, ako je punkcija bila u cetvrtak, a danas transfer, znaci to je dvodnevni, jel tako
Da i ovdje cetitam legal , jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Moe

> Pridruzujem vam se
> Danas bila na transferu, vracena jedna mrvica, ako je punkcija bila u cetvrtak, a danas transfer, znaci to je dvodnevni, jel tako
> Da i ovdje cetitam legal , jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Tako je, čuvaš dvodnevni embrijić koji ćeš zvati svojim zlatom za 8,5 mjeseci! 
Sretno!

----------


## LOTTOS

Curke frka!!!
Iako mi je ovo 4IVF do sad nisam nikad krvarila nakon transfera, a sad evo malo da, jel to normalno, ajde iskusnjare (nazalost) help ! 
Hvala Moe

----------


## Vrci

Lottos, kako to da se dr odlučio za dvodnevni embrij?

Možda te nekako ogrebao ili nešto prilikom transfera. Nadam se da prestaje. Meni je rekao samo ležati i mirovati

----------


## LOTTOS

Pa neznam zasto, tako smo svaki put osim prosli,  prosli put smo sa trodnevnim i vracali tri mrve i nista, a zasto - nemam pojma, a kaj je bolje , dvotnevni, trodnevni ili blastociste

----------


## Moe

> Pa neznam zasto, tako smo svaki put osim prosli,  prosli put smo sa trodnevnim i vracali tri mrve i nista, a zasto - nemam pojma, a kaj je bolje , dvotnevni, trodnevni ili blastociste


Evo ovdje neko istraživanje koje sam jednom davno naišla s usporedbom rezultata.
Što se tiče krvarenja - stvarno ne znam. No vjerojatno bi ti i liječnik (ako ga nazoveš) preporučio strogo mirovanje dok ne prestane krvarenje.

----------


## mare41

lottos, kažeš da je malo, i to nije onda alarmantno, valjda posljedica puta katetera na transferu, i moja djeca u buši su dvodnevni embriji

----------


## anddu

Ja sam nakon jednog transfera imala krvarenje ali mi je isto najavljeno jos dok sam bila na stolu zbog malo otezanog ulaska u maternicu.

----------


## anddu

> Lottos, kako to da se dr odlučio za dvodnevni embrij?


To je procjena biologa. Meni su transferi uvijek bili drugi i treci dan.

----------


## sanda1977

moj je dvodnevni bio petostanični.....i sada raste u buši 12 tt

----------


## Mary123

Curke upravo se išla istuširati...i pokušala se laganini obući...ali kako god sam podigla nogu tako me počelo grčiti u donjem dijelu trbuha....jel to još uvijek od punkcije ili može biti šta bolje??Danas mi je 2dnt...Transfer bio u petak,dvije blastociste

----------


## mare41

mary, moze biti da se gnijezde, krenu blastice rano, drzim fige

----------


## Mary123

> mary, moze biti da se gnijezde, krenu blastice rano, drzim fige


To se dogodilo samo kada sam podignula nogu da bih obukla donji dio trenirke....sada ležim i ništa....al trbuh mi je još od punkcije sav napet..koda sam trbušnjake radila..i slabo spavam po noći jer me boli dok se okrećem...

----------


## 123beba

Mary, obično cure imaju bolove u slučaju hiperstimulacije... Pokušaj što više mirovati... Ja sam se osjećala dobro pa sam ipak n prvom uzv dobila zabranu raditi išta jer mi je jajnik bio duplo veći nego normalno. Sve u svemu, pokušaj odmarati što više, a posebno ako osjetis ikakve bolove! Želim ti veeeeeliku betu nakon ovih muka!  :Wink: 

Cure, svima vam saljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam vrijeme brzo prođe i da vam bete budu ogromne!!!!

----------


## Mary123

Nisu to bili jajnici...ma ono su super...nego bas neka bol ispod trbuha...a danas evo bas nikakve naznake da bi se nekaj moglo dobrog dogoditi...

----------


## 123beba

Mary, želim ti da te ipak tvoje mrvice iznenade sa velikom betom!!!! Samo odmaraj... Sretno!

----------


## anddu

Mary što više osluškuješ to će ti biti sve gore, pokušaj nečim zaokupiti misli koliko je to moguće

----------


## Mary123

Svjesna sam i sama da je tako...šta više misliš to je gore....a šta možemo...

----------


## LOTTOS

Curkice moje , ja danas super, ne krvarim, nesto malo boli, neka cudna bol, frndica me svako malo zove i pjeva mi , pozitivan stav , nemoj biti minus, i tjera me da mislim pozitivno, tako da cure moje, pozitivan stav, i sve koje cekamo betu, miii smooo trudneeeee
Pusa

----------


## ljubilica

*LOTTOS* upravo tako  :Klap:

----------


## Mary123

*Lottos* rekla meni sestra u prvom postupku nakon transfera da smo za sada trudne dok se ne dokaže suprotno....stoga čekamo betu....

----------


## LOTTOS

Da, da,da, mi smo trudne, ajmo curke pozitiva nas pere

----------


## Mary123

Curke jeste vi osjecale kakvo štipkanje oko pupka i u donjem dijelu trbuha?

----------


## LOTTOS

> Curke jeste vi osjecale kakvo štipkanje oko pupka i u donjem dijelu trbuha?


I meni je tako, i bas kao neka glupa bol u donjem djelu trbuha, a danas mi je 5 dnt, i sva sam napihnuta, ko baloncek

----------


## floridita

bok! meni je ovo prvi put da sam u postupku MPO i ne znam sto je "normalno" ili ne, kako se "trebam" osjecat ili ne. znam da je sve individualno, od zene do zene, ali trebam savjet/ pomoc. ne znam radim li dramu od sitnice koja je potpuno normalna, ali, uhvatila me panika sinoc. jucer mi je bio 3 dnt ( vratili su mi dvije blastocistice  :Smile:  ) i navecer, pred telkom, dok sam lezala na lijevom boku kihnula sam i u tom trenu me u podrucju lijevog jajnika strasno zarezalo, ostra bol, kao da se nesto odvojilo pa vratilo na mjesto. bol je trajala sveukupno do 10 sekundi i prestala je, poslije me vise nije niti jednom zabolilo, ali me je uhvatila postena frka. inace, jucer sam se osjecala napuhnutom, cijeli dan me bolilo ko da cu dobit mengu, nakon toga je sve prestalo. danas me nis ne boli, nisam napuhnuta, jedino s te strane osjecam slabi pritisak. e sad, jel sve u redu ili me s pravilom uhvatila panika? moje curke koje su vec rodile kazu da je to uobicajeno i da se zna desit, tj.da im se to desavalo. moze pomoc?

----------


## Moe

floridita sve je to u rok službe, nemoj se uznemiravati;
Možda je jajnik još malo osjetljiviji radi punkcije koja je bila. Mislim da nema razloga za brigu.
Sretno s betom!  :Smile:

----------


## mravak

> bok! meni je ovo prvi put da sam u postupku MPO i ne znam sto je "normalno" ili ne, kako se "trebam" osjecat ili ne. znam da je sve individualno, od zene do zene, ali trebam savjet/ pomoc. ne znam radim li dramu od sitnice koja je potpuno normalna, ali, uhvatila me panika sinoc. jucer mi je bio 3 dnt ( vratili su mi dvije blastocistice  ) i navecer, pred telkom, dok sam lezala na lijevom boku kihnula sam i u tom trenu me u podrucju lijevog jajnika strasno zarezalo, ostra bol, kao da se nesto odvojilo pa vratilo na mjesto. bol je trajala sveukupno do 10 sekundi i prestala je, poslije me vise nije niti jednom zabolilo, ali me je uhvatila postena frka. inace, jucer sam se osjecala napuhnutom, cijeli dan me bolilo ko da cu dobit mengu, nakon toga je sve prestalo. danas me nis ne boli, nisam napuhnuta, jedino s te strane osjecam slabi pritisak. e sad, jel sve u redu ili me s pravilom uhvatila panika? moje curke koje su vec rodile kazu da je to uobicajeno i da se zna desit, tj.da im se to desavalo. moze pomoc?


nema panike, sve je to normalno! Sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*floridita* dobrodosla!
osobno simptome nakon transfera ne bih nikad usporedjivala sa simptomima trudnica u ranoj trudnoci, jer nakon transfera skoro sve "mi" imamo barem neki simptomcic dok vecina trudnica u toj fazi trudnoce (nekoliko dana prije ocekivane menstruacije) nema ni ideju da su trudne.
pises da su ti vracene blastociste - koliko oocita je aspirirano, tj. koliko folikula punktirano? moguce je da je bol posljedica punkcije, kihanje je dosta jako stezanje trbusnih misica pa je moguce da te zbog toga zaboljelo. u kojoj si klinici?
menstrualni bolovi koje opisujes neke cure povezuju s implantacijom, iako - iskreno - smatram da prevelike analize simptoma i simptomcica daju vise loseg nego dobrog pa ih ja ignoriram. postoji hrpa trudnica bez ijednog simptoma, a isto tako i hrpa cura s negativnom betom i svim zivim simptomima (i sama sam jedna od njih - u proslom postupku sam imala i grceve, i temperaturu, i "implantacijsko" krvarenje za koje se ispostavilo da je menstruacija - a beta je bila cista 0).

----------


## floridita

idemo na MPO u kliniku u petrovoj  kaj se tice punkcije, kod mene je to proslo super bezbolno osim kratke tupe boli za vrijeme aspiracije u podrucju desnog jajnika, nisam krvarila osim dvije - tri tockice, nisam imala bolove nakon punkcije- sve je proslo super  :Smile:  receno mi je da je aspirirano 8 folikula, od toga dvije ciste, 6 jajnih stanica; jedna je bila lose kvalitete i 5 ih je oplodeno, od toga su dvije dosle do stadija blastociste i te su mi vracene.
nista, morat cu se strpit jos tih 10 dana do bete  :Smile: 
hvala svima na odgovorima  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*floridita* nema ti druge  :Smile:  uskoro ti se pridruzujem u brojanju dana na ovoj temi  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Floridita sretno!

----------


## mima235

Trebam pomoć. Ovo mi je prvi postupak,danas mi 10 dnt i primijetila sam malo svježe krvi na papiru. Beta mi je tek u uto12.02. Meni se nekako čini da je to menga. Što da radim?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mima ne mora značiti da je baš M. Popij utrogestane i miruj više. Javi se svom dr. A možeš sutra izvaditi betu da se ne živciraš još 5 dana i znaš na čemu si.
Sretno!!!

----------


## Mary123

*Floridita* znam kako ti je...meni je danas 6dnt i neosjećam ama baš ništa,osim tuj i tamo neki čudni osjećaj u donjem dijelu trbuha,al neznam na šta da posumljam...4dnt sam osjetila to štipkanje,nisam još uvijek imala implantacijsko krvarenje ali nemora značiti da ću ga imati...sve smo mi ženske različite...Stoga se ne sekiraj....Bubekica ti je lijepo objasnila....I sama čuvam dvije blastociste...
*Mima* izvadi betu ili pokušaj sa testom....napravi onak kako misliš da je najbolje za tebe i da se smiriš...
*Bubekica* sretno u utorak....

----------


## anddu

Mary nema svatko implantacijsko krvarenje. Ja ga nisam imala, i beta vam je jedini pokazatelj. Nafilane smo raznim lijekovima tako da 'osluškivanje' ne znači ništa. Ja sam u dobitnom postupku mislila da nije ponovno uspjelo, imala sam, kao i svih puta do tad, jaki PMS. jedino što mi je odskakalo je bilo krvarenje desni kod pranja zubi (i to jednom), što mi se do tad nije događalo. I evo još me prati. Čak su mi i grudi 9dnt bile ispuhale i prestale boljeti, a boljele su još od prije punkcije. Kasnije su ponovno nabujale i zabolile. Cure ~~~~~ za bete

----------


## Inesz

implantacijsko krvarenje javlja se u manje od 20% trudnoća

----------


## žužy

> Mary nema svatko implantacijsko krvarenje. Ja ga nisam imala, i beta vam je jedini pokazatelj. Nafilane smo raznim lijekovima tako da 'osluškivanje' ne znači ništa. Ja sam u dobitnom postupku mislila da nije ponovno uspjelo, imala sam, kao i svih puta do tad, jaki PMS. jedino što mi je odskakalo je bilo krvarenje desni kod pranja zubi (i to jednom), što mi se do tad nije događalo. I evo još me prati. Čak su mi i grudi 9dnt bile ispuhale i prestale boljeti, a boljele su još od prije punkcije. Kasnije su ponovno nabujale i zabolile. Cure ~~~~~ za bete


*x*
ono što je meni bilo drugačije od inače je krv iz nosa.nije curelo al kod svakog brisanja je bilo sukrvice.

----------


## Mary123

Upravo tako cure..i sama sam čekala implantacijsko krvarenje ali kad sam više malo čitala o tome shvatila sam da se nedogađa kod svih žena...Ja ću pišnit test u nedjelju...biti će mi 9dnt...možda pokaže...

----------


## floridita

za bete!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## elen

evo, malo se javljam ali s lošim vijestima..danas mi je 10 dpt i od jutra imam lagano smeđe krvarenje (pomješano s utrogestanima).
nisam izdržala i napravila sam test koji je pokazal dvije crte (druga je svijetlija ali se pojavila odmah. i da, nije bila prva jutarnja mokraća).
ne znam kaj da si mislim, splašena sam, nervozna i totalno blue  :Sad:  
betu vadim 12.02. i do onda bum strogo ležala i nastavila s utrićima...
kaj mislite, ima još nade ili je biokemijska?

----------


## clematis

i ja cekam betu i to tek 25.02.  :Sad: 
nego da vas pitam jeste li vi nakon transfera cijelo vrijeme do bete bile kuci u horizontali ili ste ipak nesto radile po kuci, kuhale peglale i sl.
naime ja sam 2 dana u krevetu ( istina ne cijelo vrijeme, otisla sam na kavu danas) i vec mi je muka od lezanja ne znam sta da vise radim....

----------


## jejja

*elen*  ne mora odmah znaciti da je biokemijska. pokusaj lezati cim vise i odmarati, mozda stane  :fige:  smedja krv ako sam ja dobro shvatila cure je zapravo stara krv, jesi li imala kakvu cistu ili nesto pa da je moguce to puklo jucer pa da se jutros malo izlilo tek? saljem ~~~~~ da to stane i da sve bude ok do bete koja ce te razveseliti  :Love: 
*clematis* ja sam samo prvi dan transfera lezala, vec iduci sam isla na posao. sve radim normalno osim sto ne nosim nista tesko , ne usisavam, ne peglam i zapravo sve sam nekako usporila i primirila se ali i dalje normalno odem na kavu, na posao, skuham..samo se ne forsiram uopce. Vidi koliko ti organizmu odgovara pa se tako i ponasaj.

----------


## mima235

> evo, malo se javljam ali s lošim vijestima..danas mi je 10 dpt i od jutra imam lagano smeđe krvarenje (pomješano s utrogestanima).
> nisam izdržala i napravila sam test koji je pokazal dvije crte (druga je svijetlija ali se pojavila odmah. i da, nije bila prva jutarnja mokraća).
> ne znam kaj da si mislim, splašena sam, nervozna i totalno blue  
> betu vadim 12.02. i do onda bum strogo ležala i nastavila s utrićima...
> kaj mislite, ima još nade ili je biokemijska?


Ista stvar je bila i meni,samo je meni test čisti minus bio 11dpt. Nastavila s utrićima,ali nije ništa bolje :Sad:

----------


## anddu

elen, samo beta je pravi pokazatelj, nastavi s terapijom i u pon odi vaditi betu. Da bude velika ~~~~~~

Clematis strogo mirovanje do bete nije nužno, a ni preporučljivo zbog cirkulacije ako nema drugih indikacija za mirovanje. Ja sam drugi dan nakon transfera putovala autom 600 kilometara i dan nakon krenula na posao. Od tada do danas radima, a danas smo evo na 20+4 tt.

----------


## elen

Fala vam cure...bumo vidli kaj budu brojke pokazale...
Celi dan mi suze idu,al onda opet pogledam test,procitam iskustva s dobrim ishodom pa se malo ponadam..stressssssno.
Inace,jos uvijek mi curka,imam lagane grceve i bolna kriza.
Clematis,ja sam 2 dana posle fet-a glavnom lezala a nakon toga sve laganini...malo setnja,malo aktivnosti  po stanu...i puuuuno spavanja,citanja i fine hrane  :Smile: 
Drz'te se svi!

----------


## bubekica

*elen* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu u utorak! nadam se da se to mrva cvrsto ugnijezdila!

----------


## argoo

6dan :Very Happy:

----------


## floridita

danas ja nastupam sa bluesom. maloprije sam uocila malo svjeze krvi i maleni ugrusak pomijesano sa utricima na dnevnom ulosku. od podneva me nesto malo frkalo u trbuhu, nekakvo pikanje, ali sam zanemarila- nije bilo zabrinjavajuce, ko pred mengu. i sad me strah da nisam tu istu i dobila  :Sad:  pricekat cu da vidim jel to samo to i smatrat to implantacijskim ili cu procurit... inace, danas mi je 7 dnt. ne znam uopce kak se osjecam. ne zelim uopce razmisljat da se nije primilo, najradije bi ignorirala da se to desilo... :'(

----------


## drama_queen

Cure jedno pitanjce za neznalicu nakon prvog i dosad jedinog transfera ...dr je  propisao vađenje bete 18 dnt ...moram li baš čekat do tad ili ...? to je još 3 dana ...izgorit cu  :Sad:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Upravo tako cure..i sama sam čekala implantacijsko krvarenje ali kad sam više malo čitala o tome shvatila sam da se nedogađa kod svih žena...Ja ću pišnit test u nedjelju...biti će mi 9dnt...možda pokaže...


Mary?

----------


## Mary123

> Mary?


Ej draga ma ništa na testu...Hvala ti na brizi....čekat ću betu...iako m treba sutra doći ali nema joj nikakvih naznaka....

----------


## bubekica

*mary* moguce je da ni neces procuriti prije prekidanja uzimanja utrogestana. od srca ti zelim veliku betu!

----------


## Mary123

> *mary* moguce je da ni neces procuriti prije prekidanja uzimanja utrogestana. od srca ti zelim veliku betu!


Da vjerojatno ni neću...ma neću narednih 9 mj...hehehhe

----------


## bubekica

eeee, to se zove stav, taj mi se vec svidja  :Love:

----------


## Mary123

> eeee, to se zove stav, taj mi se vec svidja


Hahaha...ljubim.... :Love:

----------


## snupi

Mary nije ti loša ova filozofija i vjerujemo da sve bude ok!

----------


## Konfuzija

*Mary*, svejedno navijam da bude velika beta. Smiješ ti izvaditi i ranije, ne mora se čekati 14. dnt blastica.

----------


## Mary123

Ma čekam petak...nema šanse više išta prije raditi..... :Laughing:

----------


## floridita

evo da vam se javim- ja sam jucer dobila mengu. tocno 28-mi dan, kao i svaki mjesec do sada. bez obzira na utrice, jucer popodne su krenuli grcevi i m nakon toga. zvala sam u petrovu i rekli su mi da napravim kucni test i ako je negativan da prekinem sa svom terapijom- naravno, test je negativan. zapravo, prvih pola minute se vidjela blijeeeeeda, blijeda crtica, ali je iscezla i nakon toga se vidjela samo sjena. pa sam opet zvala petrovu pa su mi rekli da sutra izvadim i betu- u slucaju da je biokemijska, sto onda moraju zabiljeziti u moj karton. tako da sutra vadim betu. 
uglavnom, svi su u cudu kak sam dobila mengu, tak da se sad osjecam ko cudo prirode. 
nis, idemo dalje. nadam se da cemo drugu sansu dobiti uskoro i da necemo dugo morati cekati na nase malo cudo  :Smile: 
sretno svima curke!!! puseeee

----------


## bubekica

*floridita* zao mi je  :Love:  i ja sam prosli put dobila m preko utrogestana.

----------


## Mary123

*Floridita* žao mi je....moja m je trebala po pravilu doći jučer...al ništa...niti imam kakve naznake da dolazi...prošli postupak mi je izbio prišt na licu,beta bila negativna i kad sam prestala sa utići m stigla,a znala sam da će doći kad je izbio...ovaj put nema prištića...hehehheh :Very Happy: .....

----------


## floridita

hehehehehe i ja uvijek po pristicu na bradi znam da je m iza ugla. ovaj put me zavarala- izbio mi je pristic na celu :D
ma to s utricima mi je totalna bedastoca. kad sam im se javila prvo je bilo kao, kaj ste sigurni da je menstruacija?!?? ne, ne znam kak to zgleda pa sam s evo sad zabunila. pa kak, pa kaj koristite utrogestan? da, koristim. i dobili ste menstruaciju? da, dobila sam menstruaciju.... ali nevazno. bitno da ja znam da je meni ciklus i dalje pravilan kao i do sada  :Smile:  i idemo dalje delati!

----------


## Mary123

*Floridita* izvadi ti svejedno betu...... :Smile: 
Meni će sada pomutit ciklus ako nisam trudna.....i to za dobrih tjedan dana...ma budem sve znala u petak...

----------


## tina29

*floridita* žao mi je zbog m,~~~~~~~~~~~~neka iduči ciklus bude dobitan!  :Love: 
*mary*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak draga!

----------


## floridita

ma da, idem, rekli su mi u petrovoj da obavezno izvadim betu i javim im se sa rezultatom...
*Mary* drš se, pozitivan stav, nemoj biti minus  :Wink:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## floridita

> *floridita* žao mi je zbog m,~~~~~~~~~~~~neka iduči ciklus bude dobitan! 
> *mary*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak draga!


hvala *tina*!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## elen

šokirana i zbunjena prijavljujem betu 13 dpt: 717,9!!
ne usudim se veseliti jer još uvijek krvarim ali se nadam i molim da se do čet. podupla! držite fige!
Floridita  :Love:  
mary i ostale čekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

eto elen vidiš da je sve OK šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje

----------


## bubekica

> šokirana i zbunjena prijavljujem betu 13 dpt: 717,9!!
> ne usudim se veseliti jer još uvijek krvarim ali se nadam i molim da se do čet. podupla! držite fige!
> Floridita  
> mary i ostale čekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


odlicno! jesi javila dr.? kaj on veli?

----------


## elen

nastavljam s estrofemom 3x1 a utrići su 4x2 + strogo mirovanje. u četvrtak ponavljam betu.
joj....  :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Bravo elen, drzimo  :fige:  :fige: 
Floridita ~~~~~~~~~~
Ma svimaaaaaa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Elen,
super beta. Poduplat će se!  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*elen* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
do neba i nazad!

----------


## jejja

elen drzim  :fige:  prekrasna beta, moja je mala beba za to.. neka u cetvrtak bude lijepo duplanje  :fige:

----------


## floridita

elen, to je prekrasno!!!! samo odmaraj i uzivaj  :Kiss:

----------


## mima235

*elen*čestitke držimo fige :fige:  :fige: 
Ja sam jučer procurila,ali skroz,isto pod utrićima,morala vaditi betu i čista 0.  :Cool:

----------


## elen

od srca vam svima fala..puno,puno, puno mi to znači  :Smile: 
ja još uvijek pozitivno vibriram znutra pa prenosim svima kome treba ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hrki

elen,držim ti palčeve da se beta podupla i hoće sigurno vidjet ćeš

----------


## anddu

> hehehehehe i ja uvijek po pristicu na bradi znam da je m iza ugla. ovaj put me zavarala- izbio mi je pristic na celu :D
> ma to s utricima mi je totalna bedastoca. kad sam im se javila prvo je bilo kao, kaj ste sigurni da je menstruacija?!?? ne, ne znam kak to zgleda pa sam s evo sad zabunila. pa kak, pa kaj koristite utrogestan? da, koristim. i dobili ste menstruaciju? da, dobila sam menstruaciju.... ali nevazno. bitno da ja znam da je meni ciklus i dalje pravilan kao i do sada  i idemo dalje delati!


A ja ne mogu vjerovati da su ti se u bolnici toliko čudili što si procurla pod utrićima. I ja sam redovno svaki put bez obzira na utrogestane dobila mengu ili ranije ili točno u sat kad i treba, jednom su je jedino zaustavili duphastoni. 
Ne reagiramo svi isto na sve lijekove.

elen za duplanje ~~~~~~~, i ostalima za velike bete

----------


## kleopatra

cure..prvo pozdrav svima....u petak 15.2 vadim betu...danas sam imala nekakv iscjedak ..bezbojni !!!... nije bio pomješan sa utrogestanima ,(kao što mi se dešava al na te sam iscjetke navikla s utrićima(uvijek malo curne ) ) .. ... svim čekalicama bete i svima u bilo kojem čekanju šaljem poljubce sreće!!  :Kiss:

----------


## kleopatra

> šokirana i zbunjena prijavljujem betu 13 dpt: 717,9!!
> ne usudim se veseliti jer još uvijek krvarim ali se nadam i molim da se do čet. podupla! držite fige!
> Floridita  
> mary i ostale čekalice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Bravo elen !!! divna vijest ! :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

> cure..prvo pozdrav svima....u petak 15.2 vadim betu...danas sam imala nekakv iscjedak ..bezbojni !!!... nije bio pomješan sa utrogestanima ,(kao što mi se dešava al na te sam iscjetke navikla s utrićima(uvijek malo curne ) ) .. ... svim čekalicama bete i svima u bilo kojem čekanju šaljem poljubce sreće!!


I ja vadim betu u petak...držim fige..... :Very Happy:

----------


## Sonja29

elen bit će sve u redu,ne brini!
svim betočekalicama šaljem vibre!

----------


## floridita

anddu nemam pojma u zasto su se tak cudile. dobila sam sestru na odjelu, ne svoju dokicu tak da- tko zna sto joj bi na pameti  :Smile: 
ma nema veze, slijedeci put ce sve bit u redu  :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

> I ja vadim betu u petak...držim fige.....


još malo ...  i ja  tebi figice držim ! vidim da čuvaš dvije blastice,ja čuvam jednu ... Sretno Mary!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mary123

> još malo ...  i ja  tebi figice držim ! vidim da čuvaš dvije blastice,ja čuvam jednu ... Sretno Mary!!!


Hvala draga....još jednom sretno i tebi... :Very Happy:

----------


## drama_queen

neka neka elen ... samo mazi bušu i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do četvrtka

----------


## bubekica

*elen* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba i nazad!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Elen javi seeeeee......

----------


## Ozana

Da vam se pridruzim.
Juce sam imala fet. Vracene 2 blastice odlicnog kvaliteta. Kako imam antinuklearna antitijela, prepisan mi je fraxiparin. Dr je rekao da nema potrebe da pijem aspirin, pa ne znam da li da ga uzmem na svoju ruku ili mi je fraxiparin dovoljan? Sta mislite? 
Uz to jos koristim utrice i folnu.

Svima vam zelim puno uspjeha!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Ozana,
nema veze što mi mislimo niti što će ti tko na forumu napisati. Mi nismo liječnici.
Slušaj što je doktor rekao.

----------


## Ozana

Inesz, slazem se. Samo sam mislila da neka od vas ima iskustva sa ovim antitijelima, pa da mi kaze kakva je bila njena terapija.

----------


## elen

Evo mene, upravo dobila nalaze..beta je skromnih 965,1, znači ni blizu duploj vrijednosti. još uvijek krvarim tak da polako gubim nadu. slijedeće vađenje je u subotu a do onda strogo mirovanje i nastavak terapije. 
fala vam na podršci i dobrim vibrama.......puse velike svima

----------


## bubekica

*elen* grlim  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Elen a da se mozda nisu primile dvije i na kraju ostala jedna? I to je moguci scenarij, nadam se da je tako...

----------


## Ozana

> Elen a da se mozda nisu primile dvije i na kraju ostala jedna? I to je moguci scenarij, nadam se da je tako...


I meni se cini da je ovo u pitanju
~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu.

----------


## elen

Nažalost, vraćena mi  je samo jedna blastocista...

----------


## Ozana

> Nažalost, vraćena mi  je samo jedna blastocista...


Bez obzira. Ta jedna je mogla da se podijeli u dva embriona. Ili grijesim?
Ne vjerujem da je u pitanju biohemijska
Kod moje biohemijske beta je bila oko 50, posline dva dana je porasla na nesto vise od 60 i pocela da pada. Bile su 2 blastociste.

----------


## kismet

*Elen*, ponovi obavezno u subotu, ali kao što cure kažu, visoke su to vrijednosti za biokemijsku - ja se nadam da će ipak sve happy endom završiti :Smile: 
*Kleopatra, mary* i *bubekica*, ogrooomne bete želim!
*Bubimitka*, sve prošlo ok?

*Sonja*, ja bi jednu ovakvu kao iz tvog avatara, odmah se raznježim kad je vidim :Heart: , prekrasna je...

----------


## Inesz

Elena,
voljela bih da je beta viša. Ostaje samo čekati novi nalaz bete... i nadati se.

----------


## žužy

*elen*,možda se beta nije pravilno poduplala zbog mogučeg hematoma koji je na određenom mjestu pa smeta.. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se sve sredi i da nam u subotu javiš lijepe vijesti! :Love:

----------


## kleopatra

Cure,jel sutra ujutro prije vađenja bete normalno stavim utriće ???

----------


## Ozana

> Cure,jel sutra ujutro prije vađenja bete normalno stavim utriće ???


Normalno  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Da bude oooogromna beta!!!

----------


## Sonja29

> Elena,
> voljela bih da je beta viša. Ostaje samo čekati novi nalaz bete... i nadati se.


*x*

kismet :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

kleopatra, ja kad sam isla piskit test, prije toga sam skuzila takav iscjedak, sretno!
elen, sa slijedecom betom ce se sve znati

----------


## dupin27

Bok, evo i ja se pridružujem ovom forumu........
 :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*dupin27* dobrodosla! napisi nam malo o sebi  :Smile: 
*kleopatra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*elen*  :Kiss: 
meni je danas vec 3dpt, vrijeme leti.

----------


## anddu

Bubi, bome si ti jedina, ili barem rijetka, kojoj u fazi čekanja bete vrijeme leti. Neka se tako i nastavi  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

*anddu* kad si unaprije isplaniram kaj cu radit dok cekam betu. a onda mi se desi da se umorim prebrzo i ne stignem napravit sve kaj sam zamislila za taj dan pa se jos i zalim da nemam dovoljno vremena  :Laughing:

----------


## elen

Samo da vas pozdravim i pošaljem misli i vibrice podrške svim čekalicama~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Kod mene ništ novo; ležim, još uvijek krvarim i imam lagane grčeve (ko da moram procuriti al utrići spriječavaju)..
Polako se mirim sa činjenicom da bu ovaj naš pokušaj loše završil pa ako se sutra dogodi čudo...  :Smile: 
Fala vam svima na podršci  :Heart:

----------


## kleopatra

cure beta mi  je 183.5....neznam uopče što bi napisala više..ja sam u šoku...ajme nemogu vjerovati!!!!!!!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

*kleopatra*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## mima235

*kleopatra* :Very Happy:

----------


## Ozana

Kleopatra supeeer!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Moe

Ja znam što bih ti napisala! Čestitam od srca kleopatra. Sad sretno narednih 8 mjeseci!

----------


## Sonja29

kleopatra čestitam!!!
elen draga, nadam se pozitivnom ishodu kod tebe. miruj....
bubek vibre do neba i nazad

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kleopatra cestitam  :Very Happy: 
Elen da sutra budu dobre vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ozana

Da li vas zaboli stomak, ono kao u pms-u? Tek mi je 3dnt, a bas me povremeno zaboli...

----------


## bubekica

Ozana, ako si fet imala u srijedu, danas je 2dpt... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ozana

> Ozana, ako si fet imala u srijedu, danas je 2dpt... 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Mislila sam da se dan transfera racuna kao prvi...  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Sve mi bi si rado dodale koji dan  :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Cure moja beta 1.2.....nema riječi

----------


## kismet

> Da li vas zaboli stomak, ono kao u pms-u? Tek mi je 3dnt, a bas me povremeno zaboli...


Da, imala sam nelagodu tipa pms od 0-tog dana, dakle popodne poslije transfera i gadne pms simptome i grčeve , a onda +...

----------


## kismet

Kleopatra, bravo, sad si nam trudnica!
Nek se lijepo dupla i naraste u jedno  :Heart: 

Elen, držim fige!

Mary  :Love:

----------


## Mary123

Ako je tko još imao ovakvu situaciju kao ja neka mi se javi....dva puta za redom ista beta...jel postoji možda problem u meni isto....

----------


## floridita

> Cure moja beta 1.2.....nema riječi


micka, užasno mi je žao. ali samo hrabro, drži se  :Love:  :Love:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Mary123

*Floridita*  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

> Ako je tko još imao ovakvu situaciju kao ja neka mi se javi....dva puta za redom ista beta...jel postoji možda problem u meni isto....


Mary mislim da je to nacin na koji lab biljezi neg rezultat, npr na VV pise <1,2
Mozda se javi netko tko se razumije bolje, ali koliko ja znam, to je jednako kao da pise 0.

----------


## valiana

> Cure moja beta 1.2.....nema riječi


Evo da te utješim i ja imala istu situaciju....Bit če  drugi puta dobitna to nam od srca želim! :Smile:

----------


## floridita

> cure beta mi  je 183.5....neznam uopče što bi napisala više..ja sam u šoku...ajme nemogu vjerovati!!!!!!!!!!!


jeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiii  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:  :Klap: 
čestitam!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

kleopatra, čestitam!
mary, grlim, bit će treća sreća!

----------


## mima235

> Cure moja beta 1.2.....nema riječi


 :Love:

----------


## kleopatra

> Cure moja beta 1.2.....nema riječi


žao mi je Mary123... :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

kleopatra čestitam
Mary žao mi je, bit će jednom i pozitivna

----------


## dupin27

Moj problem... mala ovariska rezerva kod MM sve uredu.
Tri ivf-a, sve sa negativnim betama.
Nakon toga svega me vratilo na inseminaciju, i sad sam u iščekivanju rezultata.

----------


## Ozana

Mary zao mi je....

Da li se Elen javljala?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MARYTA

Pozdrav drage moje..

Dugo Vas već čitam i pratim...nova sam na forumu...imala sam FET 12-02 jedna blastocista..nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma...još uvijek sam u stanju "kućnog mirovanja" tako da ludim (blago rečeno) :Cekam: ...s obzirom na prethodne dvije trudnoće (koje su završile spontanim) i neke simptome koje sam onda imala...ovaj put mi baš i ne ulijeva neku pretjeranu nadu..mada trudim se biti pozitivna...ali teško je to baš uvijek realizirati..

Čestitke kleopatri...mary sljedeći put će biti taj..dobitni :Smile:

----------


## elen

evo samo kratko da se javim...nije dobro..beta još uvijek raste (1146). čula sam s nadležnim doktorima..u ponedeljak  idem na uzv. i još jedno vađenje (osim ako se nekaj ne skomplicira prije) i onda budu odlučili kaj dalje. ili je vanmaternična ili djelomična implantacija ili se plod preslabo razvija...ukratko moram se pripremiti na najgore. teško mi je i jako me strah. trebala bum puno muffina speći da se oporavim...
kleopatra, čestitam na prekrasnoj beti!!
Mary123, drži se, trenutno u potpunosti razumijem kak se osjećaš :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*elen* nadam se da ce u pon pasti beta i da se nece zakomplicirati.... drz se  :Love:

----------


## snupi

*kleopatra* bravo  za betu!
*Elen* drži se ! nadam se da bude na kraju ispalo sve ok!

----------


## NinaDrv

Danas mi je 8 pt, a nikakvih simptoma na vidiku  :Cekam: 
Do sad sam imala 3 IVF-a i u svakome sam imala grčeve i probadanje (nekad od prvog dana pt, nekad od 5.-6.), a sad ništa.
Kakva su vaša iskustva s time?

----------


## Ozana

Elen, nadam se da ce sve proci dobro... Samo hrabro!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Elen*  :Love:  bit će sve ok

----------


## bubekica

> Danas mi je 8 pt, a nikakvih simptoma na vidiku 
> Do sad sam imala 3 IVF-a i u svakome sam imala grčeve i probadanje (nekad od prvog dana pt, nekad od 5.-6.), a sad ništa.
> Kakva su vaša iskustva s time?


Rano je za simptome... Grcevi i probadanja su najcesce posljedica punkcije.

----------


## dupin27

Cao cure evo da ja ukratko sebe prestavim, moj problem mala ovariska rezerva kod MM sve ok....
Tri ivf-a, i sad zadnje inseminacija u isčekivanju reziltata.

----------


## MARYTA

Pozdrav svima!!

Već sam pisala..ali post nikako da "osvane"...možda i nešto krivo radim..pojma nemam. Ne bih se ni čudila s obzirom na psihofizičko stanje. Naime..pratim Vas već dosta dugo..i odmah na početku da izrazim svoju potporu svim forumašicama na ovoj temi..
Meni je danas peti dan od fet-a...i također nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma osim maksimalne uznemirenosti i nesanice, ali to su već neki drugi simptomi.
S obzirom na dvije prijašnje trudnoće (koje su završile spontanim)..ne ulijeva mi ovo baš preveliku nadu i očekivanja..a opet se trudim biti pozitivna..
Elen držim ti sve raspoložive fige da prođe sve u najboljem redu
Inače, ovo mi je 3 ivf..u prvom i nije došlo do et.

----------


## MARYTA

> Danas mi je 8 pt, a nikakvih simptoma na vidiku 
> Do sad sam imala 3 IVF-a i u svakome sam imala grčeve i probadanje (nekad od prvog dana pt, nekad od 5.-6.), a sad ništa.
> Kakva su vaša iskustva s time?


Kakvo je danas stanje?

----------


## drama_queen

> Cure moja beta 1.2.....nema riječi


drž mi se Mary, eto nije ni moja bolje prošla al necemo se dat, zar ne?  :Love:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Kakvo je danas stanje?


I dalje ništa  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*maryta* prvih 10 postova ce ti sporije prolaziti, kasnije ce se odmah vidjeti  :Wink: 
sretno!

----------


## bubekica

jos jedan mali dodatak.. vidjela sam da si se osudila na "kucno mirovanje". buduci da je rijec o fet-u pa pretpostavljam da su jajnici ok, nema nikakvog razloga da se ne aktiviras. osobno nejdem na treninge i nemam spolne odnose, ali sve ostalo normalno. fizicka aktivnost ne utjece na impantaciju. postoji i tema fiziska aktivnost nakon et/fet-a pa se mozes vise informirati tamo.
ako zelis da te stavim na listu na odbrojavanju, napisi mi u kojoj si klinici i kad vadis betu  :Smile:

----------


## NinaDrv

> Rano je za simptome... Grcevi i probadanja su najcesce posljedica punkcije.


Znaci jos ima nade za uspjeh? Izostanak simptoma me potpuno obeshrabrio i bacio u negativu.  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*ninaDrv* nada postoji do bete  :Smile:  sretno!

----------


## MARYTA

> jos jedan mali dodatak.. vidjela sam da si se osudila na "kucno mirovanje". buduci da je rijec o fet-u pha pretpostavljam da su jajnici ok, nema nikakvog razloga da se ne aktiviras. osobno nejdem na treninge i nemam spolne odnose, ali sve ostalo normalno. fizicka aktivnost ne utjece na impantaciju. postoji i tema fiziska aktivnost nakon et/fet-a pa se mozes vise informirati tamo.
> ako zelis da te stavim na listu na odbrojavanju, napisi mi u kojoj si klinici i kad vadis betu


hvala bubekica na kbc ri...a beta bi trebala biti 28-02

----------


## MARYTA

> jos jedan mali dodatak.. vidjela sam da si se osudila na "kucno mirovanje". buduci da je rijec o fet-u pa pretpostavljam da su jajnici ok, nema nikakvog razloga da se ne aktiviras. osobno nejdem na treninge i nemam spolne odnose, ali sve ostalo normalno. fizicka aktivnost ne utjece na impantaciju. postoji i tema fiziska aktivnost nakon et/fet-a pa se mozes vise informirati tamo.
> ako zelis da te stavim na listu na odbrojavanju, napisi mi u kojoj si klinici i kad vadis betu


Mirovala sam u principu "samo" 4 dana....sutra idem na posao

----------


## NinaDrv

> *ninaDrv* nada postoji do bete  sretno!


Hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## kleopatra

Cure  :Sad:   ja sam sad napravila test (primastic) i NEGATIVAN je  :Sad:  kako je to moguće...nije mogla beta past sa 185 na 0...koji je njima vrag da prodaju to u ljekarnama....kaj da radim poludjela sam ..znam da se nesmijem nervirati ali ja sam luda ko šiba..a muž također...nemam pojma kaj da radim ...da opdem sutra na sv.Duh da ne čekam utorak?????????

----------


## MARYTA

smiri se...samo polako i ne panicari...nemoguce k vragu da je nakon troznamenkaste bete taj glupi test o....ja bih otisla sutra na odjel..

----------


## bubekica

*kleopatra* iskustva mnogih cura s primastickom s losa.... mozda da sutra ponovis betu?

----------


## kleopatra

ginekolog radi popodne,a nemam uputnicu;samo sam se zeznula sam tim testom!!!!?????????????????????? :Sad:

----------


## MAMI 2

Kleopatra kud baš primastick, on je bš na najlošijem glasu, ako ćeš biti mirnija otiđi pa vadi betu ili kupi neki drugi test i ponovo pišni.

----------


## bubekica

neces pogrijesiti ako cekas utorak, nece se nista desiti, samo je pitanje koliko zivaca ce ti ostati...
betu uvijek mozes izvaditi privatno. po meni je to bolje nego trositi lovu na testove koji ti opet nece dat konkretnu informaciju.

----------


## lola32

Evo ja sad upadam ko s marsa, redovito vas pratim ali ne pisem bas. Moran se javiti kleopatri sta se tice tog sr.... od primasticka, jos imam traume kad se sjetim 13. i 14. dnt, dva negativna primasticka a taj isti dan (14.) beta preko300! Baci ga u smece i zaboravi na njega! Sretno!!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

Hvala curkeeeeeeeeeee!!!! :Evil or Very Mad: ...jedino kog mi je žao je žene u ljekarni,koju je prvo muž uhvatio u mlin,a ja sam onda uletjela sa svojim drhtajućim,kokodakajućim i uplakanim glasom i izreferirala joj sve..kako mogu prodavati stakvo smeće..itd,na što mi je ona odgovorila da nevićem na nju nego da se smirim i da nazovem kad se ohladim??!!!

----------


## Ozana

Kleopatra, nisi trebala da radis test u 21h! Zasto si ga uopste radila kad ti je beta 180 i nesto?! Nemoj se operecivati. Beta nije mogla da pane tako naglo to ti je sigurno!
Kad.sam imala biohemijsku trudnocu prosle godine, prva beta je bila oko 50 vise se ne sjecam, test je bio pozitivan, sjutra dan 3 testa su bila negativna, a prekosjutra mi je beta bila 60i nesto, taj isti dan dva su bila pozitivna.. padala je postepeno, jer smo morali da pratimo da li samo raste po malo (moguca vanmatericna) ili ve poceti da opada.

Izvini se zeni u apoteci, svi testovi nisu istog kvaliteta niti svi reaguju na istu koncentraciju  :Smile: . 
Ne brini i cekaj utorak.

----------


## MARYTA

Ninadrv ima li sta novo? Kod mene nista...mislim da nece bit nista od ovog pokusaja.

----------


## NinaDrv

> Ninadrv ima li sta novo? Kod mene nista...mislim da nece bit nista od ovog pokusaja.


Baš ništa, ali još uvijek se nadam  :Very Happy: 
Sutra mi je 11 dpt, pa planiram napraviti test. 
Koji je tebi dan pt?

----------


## MARYTA

Sesti dan

----------


## NinaDrv

> Sesti dan


Budi strpljiva još 5-6 dana pa napravi test. 
Ali vađenje krvi je ipak najbolji pokazatelj jel uspjelo ili ne  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Cure   ja sam sad napravila test (primastic) i NEGATIVAN je  kako je to moguće...nije mogla beta past sa 185 na 0...koji je njima vrag da prodaju to u ljekarnama....kaj da radim poludjela sam ..znam da se nesmijem nervirati ali ja sam luda ko šiba..a muž također...nemam pojma kaj da radim ...da opdem sutra na sv.Duh da ne čekam utorak?????????


Draga, pa čemu test nakon takve bete?
Ukoliko će te malo umiriti do ponavljanja iste, kupi za 70-ak kuna digitalni clearblue koji pokaže ili plus ili minus na zaslonu, a nakon par trenutaka i tjedan od začeća (1-2, 3-4, i više...)

----------


## kismet

nina, maryta, mami, dupin želim vam velike pluseke (ili trocifrene bete, što se prvo odlučite...)

----------


## Mali Mimi

kleopatra čemu si uopće radila test? Bilo bi puno bolje da si napravila betu da vidiš duplanje, inače dok beta ne pređe 1000 teško da će ti ginekolog išta vidjeti u maternici...

----------


## snupi

i ako nemas uputnicu vađenje beta hcga po običnim labaratorijima kosta 100 kuna

----------


## snupi

mislila sam k na labaratorije od domova zdravlja ili bolnica. ovisno di stanujes pa ne znam di vade.

----------


## kleopatra

bila sam u poliklinici stela(150 kn)rezultat dobila za sat i pol.......beta 502.2............nikad više necu raditi test hehe :Very Happy:

----------


## MAMI 2

Bravo , odlična beta.

----------


## snupi

Kleopatra mislim da je  ovo bio veliki stres i tebi i namma. Bile smo ful zabrinute ta  tebe!

----------


## MARYTA

Jao kleopatra koji stres.....ali hvala Bogu sve je dobro zavrsilo :Very Happy:

----------


## Ozana

Klropatra drago mi je... i nenoj vise raditi testove  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*kleopatra*  :Very Happy:  samo tako dalje-hrabro i nek se dupla, dupla....  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina29

*kleopatra* odlično  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~za daljnje duplanje

----------


## Mali Mimi

Evo kleopatra  :Very Happy: dobro da si nas poslušala i ne više raditi testiće

----------


## Sonja29

kleopatra čestitam!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cestitam Kleopatra!! Evo nam svima dobra lekcija vezano za testove  :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

hvala cure moje. !!!!!!  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

Bravo  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

joj kak su ti testići u biti nepouzdani.. sad se lijepo to vidi... nek se samo dupla  :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*kleopatra*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## paty

šta nam je sa elan,

----------


## Ozana

> šta nam je sa elan,


I ja sam htjela da pitam. Juce je trebala da ide na pregled ili da ponovi betu.. nadam se da je sve dobro kod nje
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marincezg

> bila sam u poliklinici stela(150 kn)rezultat dobila za sat i pol.......beta 502.2............nikad više necu raditi test hehe


opaaa odlicno...
puno srece ti zelim....

----------


## MARYTA

Di je bubekica?

----------


## elen

dragi svi!
ja sam jučer pošteno procurila...na uzv.se ne vidi trudnoća  tak da sam  prestala s utrogestanima i estrofemom i sad se samo mogu nadati da bude se sve prirodno riješilo..
betu opet vadim za tjedan dana, ako bu u padu-ok, a ako ne-onda je najvjerojatnije vanmaternična. 
kaj da vam velim...jadna sam, umorna i žalosna...trebam se rasplakati do kraja, malo se odmoriti pa duboko udahnuti i krenuti dalje...
fala vam kaj ste mislile na mene, fala na vibrama i podršci...
makar ne pišem često, pratim vas i svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za hrabrost, sreću i strpljenje....

----------


## Ozana

Elen, zao mi je.

----------


## kismet

elen  :Love: 
Ne brini, ne bi na VM pravo procurila a ima i drugih simptoma pored slabog/točkastog krvarenja, očito je bila biokemijska - znam da ti nije neka utjeha, ali eto, ipak se nešto zbilo, korak si bliže trudnoći koja će idući put, sigurno, proći u najboljem redu!
Pusa  :Heart:

----------


## jejja

*elen*  :Love:  mislim da sve znamo kako se osjecas, i u svoje ime mogu reci da suosjecam s tobom.. al nema druge nego glavu gore, ako vec mora biti tako nek beta pada kako treba , nek se samo ocisti ako se ima sta ocistiti i da krenes u nove pobjede sa istim zarom i da ti novi postupak donese taj mali smotuljak...

----------


## kleopatra

cure...danas ultrazvuk prošao dobro...mislim dr.B je reko da je sve lijepo  i da se beta lijepo dupla...za tjedan dana ponovno idem ....valjda če tad malo više informacija za mene biti  :Smile:  ... ja sam mislila da ču već danas neku slićku dobiti  :Smile:  a kaj sam ja znala moram , ja to sve još poloviti  :Embarassed:

----------


## MARYTA

elen žao mi je..žao mi je ..žao mi je..

----------


## Ozana

Kleopatra, kako tako brzo na ultrazvuk? Kod nas se ide tek 15 dana posloje bete. Kod vas nije tako?

----------


## kleopatra

Stvarno neznam,doktor mi je tako rekao i opet idem za tjedan dana......ni meni nije jasno,zato što se sada još ništa nevidi,ali bitno je da je on rekao da je sve lijepo...

----------


## Ozana

Svasta, bas cudno od njega. Znam da se na uzv vidi tek kad beta uveliko predje 1000.

----------


## Inesz

> cure...danas ultrazvuk prošao dobro...mislim dr.B je reko da je sve lijepo  i da se beta lijepo dupla...za tjedan dana ponovno idem ....valjda če tad malo više informacija za mene biti  ... ja sam mislila da ču već danas neku slićku dobiti  a kaj sam ja znala moram , ja to sve još poloviti


Kleopatra je li to bio uz sa 5 tt? Možeš li nam napisati što je dr vido, što je napisao na nalazu?
Tnx i sretno!

----------


## mare41

kleopatra, i sama znas da je beta prekrasna i da je sve ok, ako sam dobro zbrajala jucer si bila 4+5  i to je stvarno prerano da se nesto vidi, cekamo s tobom drugi tjedan kad budu lijepe vijesti!

----------


## kleopatra

> Kleopatra je li to bio uz sa 5 tt? Možeš li nam napisati što je dr vido, što je napisao na nalazu?
> Tnx i sretno!


Inesz...nije 5tt...pitala sam dr.B...kako da sad to brojim on mi je rekao da od dana transfera a to bi onda bilo tek 2tt, na nalazu nije napisao baš ništa  :Sad:  ... samo mi je rekao da je to još rano ali je kao sve lijepo...al kaj??? ja sam bila zbilja zbunjena i niš nisam pitala ..meni je bilo dosta da je sve uredu  :Smile:  ..... al sam pomislila da mi vi curke možete malo to pojasniti...znači vidjet čemo nešto tek za možda dva tjedna ha?????  e da i ne kužim zašto mi je moj ginekolog rekao u prošli petak nakon prve bete da je 4tt i 4 dana ...on je sebi računao od zadnje M....pa šta će sad svatko od njih drukčije to gledati????

----------


## bubekica

*kleopatra* trudnoca se racuna od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije. neki mpo doktori dodaju malo preciznosti na izracun pa datumu punkcije (koja odgovara ovulaciji) dodaju 14 dana (kao da je ovulacija bila 14-i dan ciklusa, iako je punkcija mozda bila na 12-i ili 16-i dan). racunanje trudnoce od transfera ne postoji, ne razumijem zasto ti je doktor to rekao.
za tvoj tjedan trudnoce je beta uredna i to je jedino sto ti je sad bitno.

----------


## kleopatra

> kleopatra, i sama znas da je beta prekrasna i da je sve ok, ako sam dobro zbrajala jucer si bila 4+5  i to je stvarno prerano da se nesto vidi, cekamo s tobom drugi tjedan kad budu lijepe vijesti!


mare ja sad fakat više neznam koliko sam ja sad trudna....???? jel 2tt..jel 4tt ...nemam više pojma...mislim ne želim bit krpelj ..bitno mi je da je sve ok..i da imaš pravo vidim to i sama...al majke ti ....daj nek mi netko objasni od kad se računa..od zadnjeM (14.1 je bio prvi dan zadnjeM ) ili od dana transfera (5.2) ... znam da već smaram al  :Undecided:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kleopatra vjerovatno je mislio da su ti jajnici ok nakon stimulacije, pretpostavljam da je to..
Trudnoca se racuna od dana punkcije minus 2 tjedna, mpo doktori uglavnom tako racunaju, a socijalni ginekolozi uglavnom od zadnje M. Ne kuzim zasto ti je rekao 2 tt...

----------


## kleopatra

> Kleopatra vjerovatno je mislio da su ti jajnici ok nakon stimulacije, pretpostavljam da je to..
> Trudnoca se racuna od dana punkcije minus 2 tjedna, mpo doktori uglavnom tako racunaju, a socijalni ginekolozi uglavnom od zadnje M. Ne kuzim zasto ti je rekao 2 tt...


bubimitka..neznam zašto  :Confused: ....još sam ih pitala jasno koliko da ja sad brojim tjedana trudnoće...rekli su oboje ...pa od dana transfera,znaći 2tt...baš u utorak kad dođem ću ih pitati da mi pojasne to...nemam pojma zbilja..a ovo za socijalne sam si i mislila....u utorak ih obasipam pitanjima i ne izlazim dok ne saznam sve šta me zanima .. pa javljam vama odmah  :Smile:

----------


## Ozana

Kleopatra, nije dobro trcati pred rudu, sto se kaze. Sve u svoje vrijeme! Ne brzaj, ne mozes vidjeti nista do onog perioda kad se bude moglo vidjeti.
To sto je rekao da je sve ok i kako treba, pretpostavljam da je gledao zadebljanje materice, jer u slucaju da ne daj boze nesto krivo krene, materica pocinje da se ljusti, a on bi to mogao da vidi na uzv. Kod tebe je lijepo zadebljana zbog trudnoce i to je sve sto je mogao da vidi.
Da li ces racunati da si trudna 2tt ili 4tt sve jedno je, jer je u sustini isto.  :Smile: . Neki doktori zanemaruju onaj period od 2tt preije ovulacije, neki broje i ta dva tjedna. Uglavnom, isto je.

----------


## kleopatra

> Kleopatra, nije dobro trcati pred rudu, sto se kaze. Sve u svoje vrijeme! Ne brzaj, ne mozes vidjeti nista do onog perioda kad se bude moglo vidjeti.
> To sto je rekao da je sve ok i kako treba, pretpostavljam da je gledao zadebljanje materice, jer u slucaju da ne daj boze nesto krivo krene, materica pocinje da se ljusti, a on bi to mogao da vidi na uzv. Kod tebe je lijepo zadebljana zbog trudnoce i to je sve sto je mogao da vidi.
> Da li ces racunati da si trudna 2tt ili 4tt sve jedno je, jer je u sustini isto. . Neki doktori zanemaruju onaj period od 2tt preije ovulacije, neki broje i ta dva tjedna. Uglavnom, isto je.


      hvala Ozana...a znam da pretjerujem ... al sve me nekako brine i ne kužim se još...al evo pomalo čitam i pitam tu vas koje znate bolje od mene pa skupljam informacije.....al i to što kažeš ..ne treba trčat pred rudo   :Smile:

----------


## Ozana

To ti je moj savjet  :Smile: . Pusti nek sve ide svojim tokom. Ovako samo sebi skodis bez potrebe. 
Umjesto da sad uzivas, jer si betom 2x potvrdila trudnocu, ti se mucis mislima u kojem si tjednu, a oba su jedno te isto samo neko voli da umanji ona 2tt  :Smile: .
Nemas razloga za brigu. Devet mjeseci je ispred tebe i sve ces vidjeti i saxnati onda kad za to bude vrijeme.  :Kiss:

----------


## Moe

> Devet mjeseci je ispred tebe i sve ces vidjeti i saxnati onda kad za to bude vrijeme.


Ustvari je jedan mjesec već iza nje, tako da je 8 ispred  :Smile: 
Dobro kaže Ozana - nemaš razloga za brigu!

----------


## Ozana

Malo sam googlala, i naletim na ovo http://www.asteelmagnolia.com/2012/03/for-real.html?m=1
Eto objasnjenja zasto je Kleopatrin test bio negativan  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Malo sam googlala, i naletim na ovo http://www.asteelmagnolia.com/2012/03/for-real.html?m=1
> Eto objasnjenja zasto je Kleopatrin test bio negativan


 :Confused: 
Razumijem engleski ali ne razumijem kako to objasnjava Kleopatrin neg test?
U tekstu se zena cudi kako joj je na 14 dpo pozitivan test na bhcg 500 mIU/ml, a ona ocekuje manju betu.
Kleopatrin je bio negativan vjerojatno zato sto je urin bio popodnevni i razrijeden od cestog pi-pi, a test slabije osjetljiv, pa nije detektirao.

----------


## Ozana

Jeste, ali vidis na slikama ispod, kako je pri bhcg od 500 mIU/ml test mnogo bledji u odnosu na onaj kad je bhcg oko 100. Na to sam mislila. Kako beta raste, tj pocne da pralizi 500 na kucn testu druga crtica je sve bledja.

----------


## kleopatra

Cure moje  :Sad:   neznam šta mi se dogodilo sinoć...zato ću vam ovdje pokušati opisati jer mi nitko ne daje konkretan odgovor....dakle oko 2:30 ujutro su me ulovili KATASTROFALNO jaki bolovi u trbuhu...kao menstrualni ali 300xjače!!!!! trajalo je to sigurno oko pola sata ..možete si misliti kad nisam imala snage pozvat muža da dođe u kupaonu....komaa...bila sam bjela ko krpa i hladan me znoj oblio ..ma užas.....dakle naglašavam da ne pretjerujem u opisu tako je točno bilo....šta je to?????????? zvala sam gore na Sv.Duh ...sestra mi je rekla da je to"MOŽDA" normalno???? i sinoć kad sam uspjela dozvat muža on je zvao hitnu gin...al i tamo su rekli da nemaju oni pojma da budemo optimistićni i nadamo se da je sve u redu...jer je to još malo da bi se vidlo....al fala Bogu nije bilo krvi!!!!????? DAL DA ODEM PRIVATNIKU?????

----------


## maca papucarica

Kleopatra, ne znam sto možeš napraviti osim mirovati, nastaviti utrice i čekati. Da je bilo krvarenje, to ne bi bilo dobro, ovako mozda i je normalno. Ne vjerujem da bi ti ijedan dr mogao reci ili napraviti bilo što drugo.
Nadam se da se neće ponoviti.

----------


## kleopatra

Idem ja na Sveti Duh..rekli su da ipak dodjem..pusa i pozdrav curke,javim vam se!

----------


## Ozana

Kleopatra, nadam se da ce sve biti u redu....

Ja, i juce i danas pisnuh test i oba negativna :-\

----------


## snupi

*Ozana:*love2:,*kleopatra*  idi sto prije  i javi stanje kaj su ti rekli!

----------


## libicaa

Kleopatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve ok..

----------


## Ozana

Koliko dana se stop inekcija zadrzava u tijelu? Tj bhcg iz nje?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Koliko dana se stop inekcija zadrzava u tijelu? Tj bhcg iz nje?


Oko 5 dana...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ozana testovi mogu biti negativni i uz pozitivnu betu.. Jos nije gotovo dok ne izvadis betu, drzimo fige  :Wink: 
Kleopatra nadam se da si bolje i da je sve u redu  :Smile:

----------


## elen

drage moje..
hvala vam još jednom na utješnim i ohrabrujućim riječima...lakše mi je podnijeti bol i neuspijeh kad znam da imam iskrenu i nesebičnu podršku žena koje to stvarno razumiju a i čije me životne priče tjeraju dalje  :Smile:  
kleopatra, nadam se da si dobro
ozana, držim fige za pozitivnu i veliku betu  
svima ostalima puuuuno sreće

----------


## kleopatra

Evo žena(kleopatra) me zamolila da nešto napišem...Oko 11-12 sati danas smo bili na sv duhu...pregledali su je na ultrazvuku ali se ništa nije vidjelo...poslana je na hitno vadjenje bete(dr.Turudić),nakon sat i pol cekanja beta preko 1800...znači odlična ali na preporuku doktorice nakon ultrazvuka gdje se ne vidi dali je "plod"van ili unutar maternice...je ostala na svetom duhu,da bi se pratio daljni razvoj situacije(da nije bilo onoga sinoc,sve bi bilo super)ovako ostaje sumnja pa je dr Turudić rekla da vjeruje da je sve super ali trenutno puše i na hladno,pa prevencije radi;ostanak u bolnici cca 2 dana!!ili dok se ne vidi šta je s plodom!!Žena vam svima šalje puse i ja se pridružujem,,,,svima vam šaljem pozdrave i želim vam odreda da što prije zakuca još jedno(ili više) srca u vama!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Eh sto mi je drago i simpaticno kad ovako pisu tate i buduce tate  :Smile: 
Nadamo se da ce biti sve u redu i da cete uskoro ugledati srčeko kako kuca  :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

Vjeruj mi da mi možda to podnosimo i gore nego vi!! :Very Happy:  ...evo ja blejim u ovaj komp sam vec satima i neznam šta da radim....danas ujutro...žena mi trudna a ja povracam od uzrujavanja :Confused:

----------


## piki

> Vjeruj mi da mi možda to podnosimo i gore nego vi!! ...evo ja blejim u ovaj komp sam vec satima i neznam šta da radim....danas ujutro...žena mi trudna a ja povracam od uzrujavanja


Držite se oboje :Smile: 
Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve OK!

----------


## Ozana

Nadam se da ce sve biti u redu. Posalji Kleopatri puno pozdrava.

Elen, bice bolje  :Kiss:

----------


## kleopatra

heheheh Hvala iako neznam šta ovi znakovi znace   :Smile: ))ali je nešto dobro..

----------


## kleopatra

Hocu Elen,Piki sve vas Pozdravljam!!!!!!!

----------


## Sonja29

elen žao mi je :Love: 
kleopatra i budući tata držite se, bit će sve u redu!

----------


## sivka

Jutro curke.. evo meni danas 13nt  16d nakon punkcije... nemam nikakvih simptoma ali ni grčeva cice mi se odavno ispuhale, danas u jutro sam primjetila smečkasti trag na dnevnom  :Evil or Very Mad:  dali dalje nastavljam sa utrićima ili ih rađe pijem do pon. kad vadim betu....valjda ništ ni ovaj put.. :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

Sivka, ako pocne jako curiti, pocni piti utrice, al nemoj prekidati terapiju do bete.  :fige:

----------


## sivka

Bubi, hvala na brzinskom odgovoru, sad dalje se ama baš ništa ne događa čak mi čisti utrić izlazi :Confused: .. al ne brinem kaj bude bitce...

----------


## libicaa

Kleopatra i budući tata držite se ... evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u savršenom redu.... javljajte nam novosti

----------


## Ozana

Sivka nastavi sa terapijom ((hug))

Ja opet pisnula test, pojavila se crtica almislim da je vidljiva samo mom oku  :Smile: . Mada znam da ne trebam da ih radim, al ajde.... nemam mira

----------


## libicaa

Crtica je crtica  :Smile:  daj slikaj pa ćemo dati svoj skromni doprinos.... koji ti je DPT?

----------


## Ozana

Danas mi je 9dpt. Sad cu pokusati da prebacim sliku, ukoliko budem mogla sa moba

----------


## Ozana

Nema sanse da mogu da je prebacim sa moba.. sve sam pokusala

----------


## clover

> Evo žena(kleopatra) me zamolila da nešto napišem...Oko 11-12 sati danas smo bili na sv duhu...pregledali su je na ultrazvuku ali se ništa nije vidjelo...poslana je na hitno vadjenje bete(dr.Turudić),nakon sat i pol cekanja beta preko 1800...znači odlična ali na preporuku doktorice nakon ultrazvuka gdje se ne vidi dali je "plod"van ili unutar maternice...je ostala na svetom duhu,da bi se pratio daljni razvoj situacije(da nije bilo onoga sinoc,sve bi bilo super)ovako ostaje sumnja pa je dr Turudić rekla da vjeruje da je sve super ali trenutno puše i na hladno,pa prevencije radi;ostanak u bolnici cca 2 dana!!ili dok se ne vidi šta je s plodom!!Žena vam svima šalje puse i ja se pridružujem,,,,svima vam šaljem pozdrave i želim vam odreda da što prije zakuca još jedno(ili više) srca u vama!


Kleopatrin muž  :Smile:  moj primjer..došla sam na uzv i bila sam na 6+5 i doktor meni ne vidi se ništa..sutra se javi i biti ćeš u bolnici i vjerojatno xxx(ne mogu ni napisati)..moja prva beta preko 2000, druga preko 8000 (prije uzv)..
i na 7+0 idem ja na uzv (drugi dan u bolnici) kadli eto malog čovjeka sa srculencem...ja sam primjer da se ništa ne mora vidjeti do 7.tj.
Držim vam velike fige i samo smireno, sve će biti ok...meni je muž rekao da bu beba kasnila kao i on i da se zato niš ne vidi na 6+5 i stvarno je tako bilo  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Ozana ako na 9DPT vidiš nešto to je mrak... ponovi sutra  :Smile:

----------


## Ozana

Zar ne bi trebalo da se vidi malo jasnije? Prosli put sam + dobila na 7dpt isto su bile blastociste.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ozana za lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Jel imao netko zgaravicu i slabost, ne cijeli dan ali vise puta tokom dana? Danas mi je 6 dpt, trosim utrice i estrofeme...

----------


## Ozana

Budimitka zasto sluzi eatrofem nakon transfera? Znam da se inace daje za debljanje endometrijuma prije transfera

----------


## pirica

> Ozana za lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Jel imao netko zgaravicu i slabost, ne cijeli dan ali vise puta tokom dana? Danas mi je 6 dpt, trosim utrice i estrofeme...


jesu trudnice  :Smile:  :Grin:

----------


## bubekica

evo da javim i ovdje. prva beta vadjena 6-i dan poslije feta (vracene 5-dnevne rana blastocista i morula) - iznosila 6.59; danas 10-i dan poslije fet-a  iznosi 22.7. ponavljam u ponedjeljak kad je i prvo sluzbeno vadjenje, iako je skoro sigurno rijec o biokemijskoj. testovi su pozitivni bili vec i na betu 6.59 (wondfo s amazona).

----------


## ljubilica

*bubi*  :fige:  za ponedjeljak

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ozana estrofem pijem jer sam trosila klomifen koji stanjuje endometrij pa je zato tu estrofem da ga popravim..

Bubekice za ponedjeljak, stavila bih onaj smajlickojidrzifige ali ne mogu s moba  :Smile: 

Pirice znam za trudnice, ali rano je za to, tek je 6 dpt

----------


## Sandra1971

Nema me  2 dana i ne mogu se snaći, ak sam koga preskočila, oprostite  :Cool: 
bubi za najveću betu u ponedjeljak  :fige: 
kleopatra i budući tata  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~
Ozana, sivka i pirica za veeeeliku betu ~~~~~~~~~~
svima ostalima puno ~~~~~~~~ za sve što vam treba

----------


## sivka

jutro cure..poslužujem kavu svima jutros.... ja već popila.. od 4i40 sam budna :Cool: .... svima koje trebaju šaljem veliki  :Love:  šrečkicama  puno sreće za dalje i malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~.... joj.... danas mi je 14dnt a 16dp punkcije.... imala sam smeđi iscjedak jučer nešto i sada tu i tamo primjetim na dnevnom... malo me grči al ništa strašno...u jutro prije stavljanja utrića sam ipak pipi na testić.... i imam +.... eto i sretna sam i strah me je jako, službeno vadim betu u pon. pa ću biti sigurna...  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

sivka, cestitam na plusu, grcevi su normalni, a ni smedjarenje nije rijetko, cekamo betu!
bubimitka, drzim fige!

----------


## piki

*Bubekica* nek te ponedjeljak iznenadi!!!
*sivka* baš sam se nadala da ćeš imati plus!!! Želim ti veliku betu u pon. i da ovo smeđarenje prestane.
Meni je jučer test bio negativan pa ću vidjeti hoću li uopće trebati vaditi betu u pon.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ma nek bude ovo najludji ponedjeljak, imamo puno betocekalica  :Very Happy:

----------


## ruža82

Evo mene prvi put na ovoj temi...
Bubekica želim ti pravilno duplanje  u ponedjeljak i da je to to!!
Sivka super za plusić
svim curama koje vade betu u ponedjeljak želim velike brojke (neću nabrajat da koju ne izostavim).
nisam radila test jer se bojim, još više se bojim vađenja krvi u utorak, jer simptoma nemam nikakvih, boljelo me malo dole 6dnt, ali dalje ništa.

----------


## kismet

dobro jutro curke, šaljem vam snježne vibrice za ponedjeljak, za veeelike bete, debele crtice na testićima, a novim trudnicama (sivka, ozana?) čestitam od srca i želim velike lijepo rastuće bete i sve što dolazi nakon toga  :Smile: 

pijuckam jedan fini espresso  jer me "rastura" glava , pa se i vi poslužite  :Coffee:

----------


## Ozana

Sivka suuuuuper!!!! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude oooogromna beta u ponedjeljak  :Kiss: 

Piki bez obzira kakav budes.dobila test, ipak izvadi betu.
U mom proslom postupku, kad je najvisa beta bila oko 60, ne znam koliko sam testova uradila, al je vise bilo negativnih nego pozitivnih. Znala sam da uradim 2 u istoj mokraci i da jedan pokaze blijedu crticu, a drugi samo kontrolnu. Iako bi svi kao trebali da reaguju na betu od 20.
Zato mislim da se beta treba hvijek uraditi, cak iako se dobije vrlo nizak rezultat, makar znamo da se nesto desavalo.

Mene je sinoc strasno bolio desni jajnik, na njemu je bila ovulacija prije feta... al bol je bio takav kao da tek sad ovuliram ili tako nesto...

----------


## kleopatra

cure pozdrav svima...~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima koje ih trebaju !!!!! ja došla doma...hvala Bogu sve je prošlo dobro...nepoznat je razlog tih bolova i doktorima,al najbolje je to što je dr.T jučer na ultrazvuku uspjela naći mrvu od valjda (2mm) hehe..imam sad i slićku točkice  :Smile:  jedino šta sam uspjela zaradit upalu mjehura al za to mi je doktorica prepisala Cedax i sad smo mirni  :Smile:   puno vam svima šaljem pozdrava i nadam se da neću više zadramit ovdje  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

*kleopatra*  :Very Happy:  bitno da ste ti i tockica ok, mozda je bol bila bas zbog mjehura?! sad samo odmaraj, budi na toplome i uzivaj!

----------


## Inesz

kleopatra, super vijesti ~~~~ za dalje
je li to embrij od 2 mm?
 :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

Jejja puno tu hvala!!!Inesz;koliko mi je dok rekla,da ga vidi i da je dva milimetra a na nalazima piše:uzv u kavumu GM oko 4 mm,nazire se ŽV.

----------


## kismet

> Jejja puno tu hvala!!!Inesz;koliko mi je dok rekla,da ga vidi i da je dva milimetra a na nalazima piše:uzv u kavumu GM oko 4 mm,nazire se ŽV.


Bravo kleo, čestitam, čuvaj se i pomalo do idućeg uvz-a, vjerojatno ćeš onda čuti i srčeko  :Heart:

----------


## Ozana

Moja beta je 1,2

----------


## sivka

drage moje, moja beta  je 494,2 16dnt ( dvodnevni 4st )

----------


## Zima77

> drage moje, moja beta  je 494,2 16dnt ( dvodnevni 4st )


super čestitke  :Klap: krenulo je

----------


## elen

Moja beta danas iznosi 48,4...(pala u roku od tjedan dana sa 1146). Malo mi je lakše...sutra idem na uzv. pa budem vidla kakva je točno situacija i kak dalje.
Sivka, čestitam sugrađanko i držim fige za lepo duplanje!  :Smile: 
Klepatra, veseli me da ti je bolje  :Smile: 
Ozana  :Love:  :Love: 
Svim čekalicama  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ozana

Elen zao mi je. Vazno je da nije vanmatericna, a znam da ti je tesko  :Kiss:

----------


## kleopatra

Ozana  :Love:  :Love:  
Elen  :Love:  :Love: 
Sivka i ovdje ti čestitam ,bravoo za betu
sve vas grlim i ljubim..hrabro dalje i ne odustajati ... nikako !!!!!!!  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Sivka*  :Very Happy: 
*Ozana*, *Elen*  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Sivka čestitam :Very Happy: 
Kleopatra drago mi je da ste dobro!
Elen, Ozana žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Sivka čestitam i neka ti sve bude školski do kraja!
Elen,Ozana žao mi je :Love:

----------


## kismet

Sivka čestitke, nek bude sve školski!
Elen i Ozana  :Love:  :Love: , idući put nek bude zadnji i dobitni, da bude puno zimskih bebica!
Kleopatra, ~~~~~~~~~za srčeko na drugom uvz-u !

----------


## kismet

Bubimitka, jel se čeka beta ili će pasti kakav kućni testić prije?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba za + i veeeliku betu!

----------


## Jelchy

Pozdrav curke, evo i mene nove! Nakon 4 godine neuspjeha smo se odlučili na prvi IVF. Jučer, 9. dan nakon transfera 2 blastice sam imala pozitivan test na trudnoću, danas znači 10. dan nakon transfera beta mi je 28. Bojim se jer je niska al opet ukazuje na trudnoću. Nadam se da će sve proć ok, prekosutra opet idem vaditi, valjda će se poduplati. Bilo bi mi lakše da je malo viša, nekak se bojim kak će to proć.....

----------


## Ozana

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budu velike bete  :Smile: )
hvala cure... idemo dalje...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kismet bas ti hvala  :Smile: 
Ma past ce sigurno testic ranije, nisam ja od onih strpljivih, ja bih ga najradje radila svaki dan  :Smile:

----------


## Sonja29

> Kismet bas ti hvala 
> Ma past ce sigurno testic ranije, nisam ja od onih strpljivih, ja bih ga najradje radila svaki dan


ne vjeruj previše testičima a dan,dva čekanja ti ništa ne znači  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> ne vjeruj previše testičima a dan,dva čekanja ti ništa ne znači


Reci to mojoj nestrpljivoj strani  :Razz:

----------


## sivka

Cure hvala vam na lijepim željama urodile su plodom... moja beta je skoknula na 1234,0!  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve koje trebamo  :Kiss:

----------


## sivka

smotanA  sam, zaboravih napisat da 07.03. imamo prvi uzv u Zg!  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

bravo sivkic sad dalje sve školski!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sivka  :Very Happy:

----------


## sandy0606

evo i mene k vama. iza nas je 1. ivf/icsi. vracene 2mrvice 5dan. danas je 4dnt. bolova nemam nikakvih. kod da nije bilo punkcije. napuhnut mi je trbuh i cicke uzasno osjetljive. malo me zna strecnuti u ledjima. sve to pripisujem utrogestanima. strpljivo cekam betu 8.3. nekako mislim da cu radit test dan prije da se pripremim na rez bete. 
zelim nam svima velike beteee.  :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

bubi i sandy, čekamo vaš plus i oooogromnu pravilno rastuću betu i sve što ide iza toga  :Very Happy: 
Puse!

----------


## libicaa

Sivka bravo za lijepu betu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

> smotanA  sam, zaboravih napisat da 07.03. imamo prvi uzv u Zg!


super sivka sretno dalje :Klap:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo da i ovdje prijavim 2 crtice, ali jos je rano za veselje...
Sutra ponavljam, a mozda izvadim i betu...

----------


## tina_julija

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da beta pokaze lijepe brojke...  :Smile:

----------


## Jelchy

Ponavljala sam betu, znači 10. dan od transfera je bila 28, a danas 12. dan od transfera 48, ajde kolko tolko je porasla, u ponedjeljak ponavljam, bojim se da će završit ko biokemijska.....

----------


## bubekica

*Jelchy* beta 12dpt blastica koja iznosi 48 je niska, ali od srca ti zelim svu srecu u ponedjeljak!

----------


## Jelchy

JHvala ti bubekica!!! jasno mi je ko dan da je niska al nadat ću se do zadnjega!  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jelchy drzimo fige za ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## Jelchy

Hvala cure, i ja vama da sve dobro prođe!  :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

> Evo da i ovdje prijavim 2 crtice, ali jos je rano za veselje...
> Sutra ponavljam, a mozda izvadim i betu...


Ovo mi je uljepšalo dan  :Very Happy: 
Ako je tebi rano za veselje, meni nije, ja smijem  :Laughing: 
Sutra još deblja crta, a beta minimalno dvoznamenkasta, bar 70 nadalje!
Pusa!

Sad još i sandy da nas razveseli ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ kradem beilanine hello kitty vibrice, ima nešto u njima!

----------


## jejja

*bubimitka*  :Very Happy:  i  :fige:  za betu

----------


## Sandra1971

*Jelchy*  :fige:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo da prijavim i ovdje 13 dpt beta 196  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Bubimitka,
neka bude ovaj put sretno do kraja!  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

bubimirka bravo za betu!

----------


## kleopatra

Jelenchy  :fige: 
sandy :fige: 
bubi i ovdje ti čestitam !!!!!!!! svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## Jelchy

Beta 244!  :Wink:  
Lakše se diše!  :Kiss:

----------


## sandy0606

Jelchy cestitam. Ja bi sve dala za takvu brojcicu.  :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

Jelchy čestitam!
bubi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra

----------


## bubekica

*Jelchy*  kad je bio transfer? u kojoj si klinici? kad su te narucili na UZV? 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!

----------


## Jelchy

Danas je 16 dpt. Znači beta je išla ovako: 10dpt 28, 12dpt 48, 16dpt 244. Na prvi nalaz me blago šlagiralo, na drugi isto tak. Danas mi je lakše. Na ivf-u sam bila u poliklinici IVF kod prof. Šimunića, sad su me uputili još u petak izvaditi betu jer je još rano za uzv a dalje me prati moj doktor u zabočkoj bolnici, idem sljedeći četvrtak naravno ak će sve dalje bit ok da vidimo jel se išta vidi na uzv. Malo me brine jedino kaj koristim Crinone gel i sljedeći dan su mi na njemu smeđe mrlje, ko da je smeđi iscjedak al mi veli doktor da nije niš strašno to da samo malo više mirujem. Valjda će sve bit ok, glavno da beta pravilno raste!  :Smile: 
Hvala vam cure, nek je i vama svima sa srećom!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Jelchy* *Bubimitka* :Very Happy:  čestitam cure!!!!

----------


## Jelchy

Držim ti fige da ti brojčica bude i veća!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## anabela1

Evo da se i ja prijavim još sam u strahu i nevjerici jer imam osjećaj kao da ću svakog trena dobiti ali beta 11 dpt 120 a danas 14 dpt 700, ponavljam ponovo u srijedu pa se nadam da ću preživjeti do srijede  :Smile: 
Svim curama čestitke na pozitivnim betama a svim ostalim u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jelchy

Čestitam, to je odlično, ti se nemaš čega više bojati! 
Opusti se i uživaj!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jelchy to da ide malo kao smećkasto nakon crinone sam i ja čula da se događa i drugim curama tako da ti je to vjerojatno od tog gela, inače tijekom dana ti ništa ne ide?

----------


## Jelchy

Ne, samo ujutro kad gel izađe na njemu je smeđasti iscjedak, kad cijeli gel izađe sve je čisto. Nadam se da će bit ok!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Anabela i Jelchy cestitam, super su vam bete, neka i trudnoće budu tako dobre  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jelchy

Hvala, nadam se da će sve bit ok! I tebi čestitke za dobru betu i nek ti sve dalje super prođe!  :Klap:

----------


## sandy0606

Jutro moje dame. Meni danas testic pokazao veliki, debeli +. Sad cu lakse izgurat do petka.  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Sandy cestitaaaam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Muma

*sandy0606* čestitam!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

cestitam svim plusicima i betama
bubimic, kad je ponavljanje?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Mare danas ponavljam  :Smile:

----------


## sivka

Pozdrav curke moje... čestitam na plusićima i velikim i duplajučim betama   :Sing:   :Bye:  sretno dalje svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Jelchy

Čestitam Sandy!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Evo dugujem i ovdje napisati, beta 825  :Smile:

----------


## libicaa

Bubi  :Very Happy:  predivne vijesti

----------


## Sandra1971

Cure, čestitam svima! Bubi, Sandy,Anabela1....svim + i pozitivnim betama!!!!!!

----------


## sandy0606

Hvala vam curke. Cak sam se odvazila narucit za sutra privatno betu vadit.  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## mravak

*Bubi* :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kleopatra

Anabela  :Very Happy:  
Jelchy :Very Happy: 
sandy  :Very Happy: ..za visoku betu sutra!!!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sandy da nam javiš veliku betu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tina_julija

Sandy ~~~~~~~ za betu! Kad ces znat rezultate?

----------


## Zima77

:Very Happy: sandy za veliku betu :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bubi lijepo ti se dupla!
Sandy za veliku betu~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

Kleopatra, jesi bila na ultrazvuku?
~~~~
 :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Čestitam svim curama na betama,

a za Bubimitku posebne vibre ~~~~~  :Smile: 

Tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj i hrpe dobrih vibri~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Čestitam svim curama na betama,
> 
> a za Bubimitku posebne vibre ~~~~~ 
> 
> Tužnicama šaljem zagrljaj i hrpe dobrih vibri~~~~


Hvala  :Grin: 

Sandy javi nam se.......

----------


## sandy0606

joj cure moje vadila ja betu u 8h valjda u najskupljem lab-u gradu, naplatili mi 231kn. helooo. i jos nalazi nisu gotovi. kao poslat ce na mail izmedju 13 i 15h. kakve sam srece bit ce u 14,59h. javim vam se nadam se s lijepom brojcicom.  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

*sandy* kvrapcu, pa di si to bila?!
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za brojcicu!

----------


## Bubimitka81

I ja se pitam gdje Sandy'???? I ajme, vadila u 8, a nalaz poslije 13... Ja u bolnici dobijem nalaz za sat vremena.....

----------


## sandy0606

Evo me. Ugl beta 11dnt 48. Rekli cestitamo vi ste trudni. Pa onda valjda jesam?! Nekak mi se cini niska. Dobila na cuvanje 2blastice. Sad treba prezivjet do petka.

----------


## kismet

> Evo me. Ugl beta 11dnt 48. Rekli cestitamo vi ste trudni. Pa onda valjda jesam?! Nekak mi se cini niska. Dobila na cuvanje 2blastice. Sad treba prezivjet do petka.


Sandy, čestitam, ne obaziri se toliko na vrijednost, bitno je da pravilno raste (što ne znači da se nužno mora *poduplati*; to je krivi termin koji mnogim suborkama iskida živce do trećeg vađenja bete npr.)
Možda su ponekad vrijednosti kod blastica više na 11dnt, ali to je vrlo individualno, može biti da su u pitanju "late bloomeri"; kod ICSI metode navodne početne bete znaju biti nešto niže...
Uglavnom, imamo i primjera gemina gdje je beta 17dnt bila 6o i nešto sitno, ne brini, strpljivo do petka, mislim na tebe  :Heart:

----------


## sandy0606

Kismet hvala ti...
Bubee moje vadih betu u modernoj dijagnostici na vrbanima. Nikad vise. Em mi iskidali zivce zbog cekanja em mi javili malu betu.  :Smile:  mislim stvarno...

----------


## bubekica

Bas su bezobrazni  :Smile:  Bolje je onima na VV da u petak jave lijepu veliku brojku inace cemo se i na njih naljutit!  :Kiss:

----------


## Jelchy

Cure, moram vam javit tužnu vijest. Navečer sam počela jako krvariti, završila na hitnoj da bi na kraju završila na kiretaži. Moja priča s bebom završava zasad, vama i dalje držim fige da sve dobro prođe!  :Sad:

----------


## tina_julija

> Cure, moram vam javit tužnu vijest. Navečer sam počela jako krvariti, završila na hitnoj da bi na kraju završila na kiretaži. Moja priča s bebom završava zasad, vama i dalje držim fige da sve dobro prođe!


 :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jelchy žao mi je :Love:

----------


## sandy0606

Jelchy zao mi je.  :Sad: 
Ti si bila moja nada. Grlim te i saljem puno  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~ za sto brzi oporavak i za nove pobjede

----------


## kismet

Jelchy, baš mi je žao, znam kako se osjećaš, šaljem  :Love: 

Ako se ne varam, danas sivka ima uvz, čekamo lijepe vijesti !

----------


## Bubimitka81

Jelchy užasno mi je žao..  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*Jelchy* grlim...

----------


## Jelchy

Hvala cure! Život ide dalje, glavu gore i više sreće drugi put! Ljubim vas sve!

----------


## Inesz

> Cure, moram vam javit tužnu vijest. Navečer sam počela jako krvariti, završila na hitnoj da bi na kraju završila na kiretaži. Moja priča s bebom završava zasad, vama i dalje držim fige da sve dobro prođe!


Jelchy,
žao mi je.  :Sad: 

Smijem li pitati što su ti rekli zašto kiretaža?

----------


## Jelchy

Kad sam prokrvarila je većina izašla al je vidio doktor na uzv da je ostalo još tkiva pa mi je napravio kiretažu jer veli da bi bez toga dugo krvarila i moglo bi doć do infekcije. Ajme meni kolko je to bilo bolno! Ne samo fizički, imala sam osjećaj da mi srce čupaju van. Eto nek je sve završilo, danas tugujem, sutra je novi dan.

----------


## Inesz

Uh, draga, oporavi se što prije. Žao mi je, žao...

Emotivna bol je golema, za nju nema lijeka, samo virjeme da malo ublaži.

Kakvu su ti anesteziju dali?

----------


## Loly

Jelchy  :Love:  drži se, želim ti brz oporavak i puno sreće!

----------


## Sonja29

Jelchy žao mi je :Love:

----------


## Jelchy

Apaurin i još nekaj u venu i dole nekakvu injekciju, al sam osjetila sve, nedaj bože ikad više da moram tak nekaj proći, mislim da me čulo pola bolnice... 
Glavno da je sad gotovo, bez brige, jaka sam ja i brzo ću se oporaviti. Al nejdem tak brzo opet u postupak, neću odustati ali dok ne budem 100 % psihički spremna nema šanse. Ove godine sigurno ne... 
Još jednom čestitam svim trudnicama i molim boga da vam cijela trudnoća i porod dobro prođu a vama koje ste završile ko ja mogu samo reći glavu gore cure, bit će bolje drugi put.  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

:Love: 

i sretno dalje!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Jelchy pa gdje si bila na kiretaži ja još ne mogu vjerovati da te nisu uspavali

----------


## snupi

jelchy drži se  i sretno dalje!

----------


## Jelchy

ne da me nisu uspavali nego mi ni injekcija nije počela djelovat kad su me počeli čistiti. to je bilo nešto najužasnije kaj sam doživjela. a jbg, takve su opće bolnice. nadam se nikad više....

----------


## žužy

Grozno....drž se draga, :Love: !

----------


## Bubimitka81

Joj Jelchy grozno, tako sam i ja prosla bez anestezije... Kao nekakve inekcije koje sam dobila valjda isti tren kad je pocela strugati... Najgore iskustvo do sad...

----------


## Sandra1971

*Jelchy* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## kiki30

jelchy,žao mi je..pa kako bez anastezije?! o strašno,ne ponovilo se! drži se..

----------


## anabela1

Jelchy žao mi je

----------


## kleopatra

> Cure, moram vam javit tužnu vijest. Navečer sam počela jako krvariti, završila na hitnoj da bi na kraju završila na kiretaži. Moja priča s bebom završava zasad, vama i dalje držim fige da sve dobro prođe!


draga Jelchy užasno mi je žao...nemam riječi..pokušaj biti jaka ,šaljem ti puno poljubaca i pozdrava ! odmori se od svega  :Love:  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## kleopatra

> Kleopatra, jesi bila na ultrazvuku?
> ~~~~


draga moja naručeni smo na ultrazvuk 14.3....nadam se da će ovi dani brzo proči jer sam već luda...želimo čuti srćeko što prije...

----------


## Konfuzija

Bubimitka i Jelchy, bilo bi dobro da kažete gdje su vam to rađene kiretaže bez opće anestezije.. Brutalno i sadistički!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bubimitka i Jelchy, bilo bi dobro da kažete gdje su vam to rađene kiretaže bez opće anestezije.. Brutalno i sadistički!


Osjecka bolnica... Brutalno, slazem se.. Preplakala sam od ulaska u salu do povratka u sobu... Boljelo je vise psihicki nego fizicki, ali svejedno.. Tada sam mislila da je to nesto najgore u zivotu...
Jos je komentar bio nakon sto sam pitala zar me nece uspavati:"Ma kakvo uspavljivanje pa mi cemo s vama pricati..."

----------


## Konfuzija

To u novine treba dati. Jbt, k'o u prvom svjetskom ratu!

----------


## Ginger

> Jelchy žao mi je


Grlim

----------


## Ginger

znam da u varazdinu rade kiretaze bez anestezije  :Sad: 
ne znam je li to uvijek tako, al mojoj prijteljici su bez anestezije
uzas

----------


## kismet

Jezivo, ne znam što bih uopće rekla, ja sam "nadrapala" nakon kiretaže, ali to sad nije bitno, sama kiretaža je odrađena općoj anesteziji, nije mi palo na pamet da drugdje ne daju opću...
Zaista, kao što Konfuzija kaže, k´o da smo u ratu i to tipa u građanskom u Sierra Leoneu, pre-prestrašno. I svakako za novine!

----------


## *DJ*

Cure molim savjet koje su imale slično iskustvo. Danas mi je 6 dnt 2 petodnevna emrija i jutos sam imala tako oštu bolu bol, neznam kako bih opisala, u predjelu maternice, puno gore od punkcije, nekih pola sata nisam se mogla pomaknut, do sad nisam imala takvu bol, baš sam zbunjena ne znam što bi moglo bit?!?  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

**DJ**,to kaj si opisala jako miriši na implantaciju  :Yes: ,mada ti je 6.dnt petodnevnih...nema pravila koji dan je gnježđenje mrvica.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je to-to!

----------


## *DJ*

Joj, hvala žužy! Ja si mislim da je malo kasno za implantaciju, pa me strah da nije ono gore!

----------


## kleopatra

> Cure molim savjet koje su imale slično iskustvo. Danas mi je 6 dnt 2 petodnevna emrija i jutos sam imala tako oštu bolu bol, neznam kako bih opisala, u predjelu maternice, puno gore od punkcije, nekih pola sata nisam se mogla pomaknut, do sad nisam imala takvu bol, baš sam zbunjena ne znam što bi moglo bit?!?


Draga *DJ*.....iskreno neznam dali ću ti pomoći sa ovim ...ali,ja sam imala tak uuužasnuu bol ,a prema tvom opisu to je to ...al mene je bolilo negdje 15dnt (beta mi je 10dnt bila pozitivna) otišla sam svom dr. na Sv.Duh...ispostavilo se da je sve u redu,čak smo vidjeli malu mrvu na uzv  :Smile:  ...jednostavno nisu znali zašto je to tak....ali ja imam problem sa stolicom i to mi se ponovilo par puta i nakon tog događaja , svaki put kad tak počne boliti nakon tog 5-10 min moram na WC  :Smile:    e sad moguće da je povezano s tim crijevnim poteškoćama il tak neš , bar je meni tak gin. rekao ...ne boj se !!!! želim ti sreću  :Smile:  nazovi svog gin. i reci sve !

----------


## žužy

Ma meni su rekli da je 3. dnt prerano za implant. trodnevnih dok me prepičilo da sam zube morala stisnuti...a izgleda da je ipak bilo.Gle,statistike su tu ali ipak nema istih pravila za sve  :Smile: .

----------


## *DJ*

Hvala kleopatra, nadam se da je tvoj sceniraj samo da nije šta drugo. Zasad nemam problema sa stolicom. Stvarno ne znam, nadam se da se neće ponovit!
Čestitam ti na maloj mrvici, i da se bude školski  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

joj curke, ja moram malo - spot spot - implantacija nije jedna sekunda pa da vas probode - implantacija je proces koji traje, nekoliko dana. a zahvaljujuci ovakvim tumacenjima raznih grceva koji su najcesce samo odraz nasih pretjeranih analiza dok cekamo betu - hrpa cura je razocarano i tuzno jer nemaju - implantacijske grceve, iako ih kasnije doceka pozitivna beta.
moje iskustvo - kad je beta bila 0 - imala sam bolove negdje 3/4 dnt, kad je bila biokemijska, nista.
**DJ** bol koja traje pol sata i prikuje te za krevet mi se uopce ne svidja. drago mi je da je proslo, nadam se da se nece ponoviti. od srca ti zelim veliku betu!

----------


## žužy

*bubek*,znam ja da je implantacija proces koji ne traje minutu ali isto tak večina cura koju je tu kratkotrajnu bol povezala s trudnočom nije se žalila da je bol trajala nekoliko dana već da je bila jel,kratkotrajna.Neko osjeti jače,neko manje,neko ne uopče,a trudnoča je tu.Ili nije.Sve je to individualno,a ja i dalje mislim da je kod *DJ*  to moguč slučaj.

----------


## bubekica

ja mislim da ti je povezanost probadanja i pozitivne bete cisto stvar slucajnosti. mislim da je jednak broj onih koje imaju probadanja i pozitivnu betu, koje nemaju probadanja i imaju pozitivnu betu, koje imaju probadanja i imaju negativnu betu i koje nemaju probadanja i imaju negativnu betu. ali naravno da one koje imaju probadanja i pozitivnu betu povezuju pozitivnu betu s probadanjima. kako bi ti rekao mm - korelacija nije kauzalitet.

----------


## *DJ*

Inače se super osječam, nakon punkcije nisam imala nikakve bolove ko´ da nisam ni bila. Nemama nikakvih simptoma, jedino(.)(.) i trbuh malo napuhan ali to je od utrića. 
Sad se isto osječam odlično, da se ne ponovi samo, onda ću odamh dr. Ja sam prvo pomislila da se niasam nahladila... e sad.. 
Havla vam cure puno na savjetima, malo se te utješile!  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

**DJ** mene cice nisu nkad bolejele nit bile povecane od utrogestana  :Wink:  ono sto je standardna posljedica utrogestana je zatvor. pa prati dal tu imas problema, mozda je bol bila posljedica tvrde stolice.

----------


## *DJ*

> **DJ** mene cice nisu nkad bolejele nit bile povecane od utrogestana  ono sto je standardna posljedica utrogestana je zatvor. pa prati dal tu imas problema, mozda je bol bila posljedica tvrde stolice.


Ne bole ni mene, ali su doata osjetljive. Tvrdu stoljicu isključujem, jedino me noćas stomak malo zabolio, pa je možda kako je kleopatra rekla nešto sa crijevnim poteškoma povezano??

----------


## žužy

Viš,mene pak zatvor ne prati pod utričima,več me pratil cijeli život do sad.Ja sam si protumačila da su me utriči otprli  :Laughing: .
Pošto nit mi se vrti od njih,nit mi je temp. viša od njih,a nit me cice bole zbog njih..pa da nebi bilo da na mene opče ne djeluju,bar da mi ube zatvor  :Grin: .
Sveeee smo drukčije.

----------


## kismet

Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
Puse  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
> Puse


X

----------


## kleopatra

> Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
> Puse


Draga Kismet također sretam Dan žena !!!! i svim curkama naravno!!!!! :Bye:

----------


## sandy0606

Moja beta danas 44. U pon sam opet kod dr. Ugl cini se da cemo u nove pobjede.  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sandy žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Moe

Složila bih se s bubekicom; 
Možete li zamisliti veličinu embrija nakon transfera? Što tu ima boliti? I još tako jako?

Anyway *DJ* želim ti pozitivnu betu, kao i svim curama koje žive u tom slatkom isčekivanju!  :Love: 
To je najgori dio postupka - čekanje bete!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Složila bih se s bubekicom; 
> Možete li zamisliti veličinu embrija nakon transfera? Što tu ima boliti? I još tako jako?
> 
> Anyway *DJ* želim ti pozitivnu betu, kao i svim curama koje žive u tom slatkom isčekivanju! 
> To je najgori dio postupka - čekanje bete!


Potpisala bih ovo i dodala da i dr kazu da se implantacija ne osjeti....

----------


## mari mar

Bubimitka  :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## Marlen

Curke ne želim nikome uzeti nadu, ali prema mojem osobnom iskustvu, bol  :neznam: 
Naime, imala sam u noći jake i oštre bolove od možda pola sata pa do više od sata i to u u nekoliko postupaka 3,4 ili  5 dan nakon transfera. Nakon te jedne bolne epizode nekad me znalo vrlo lagano boluckati još drugi dan, a nekad me više uopče nije boljelo. I rezultat uvijek negativan..... 
Naravno bilo je poslje transfera kada me baš ništa nije boljelo, pa opet negativna beta.....
Sve je vrlo individualno i nema isto značenje. Zaista svima vama želim da uspijete u vrlo kratkom vremenu da ne morate opetovano prolaziti agoniju nuspjeha i hvatanja za kojekakve simptome.  :Love:

----------


## Konfuzija

... je, rekla bih, samo mit. Kada je beta bila pozitivna ju nisam osjetila, ali sam imala gadne grčeve 5. dnt u postupku koji je završio negativnom betom.
Probadanja u jajnicima ili grčevi u maternici su upravo i samo to što jesu, ponekad koincidiraju s trudnoćom, a ponekad ne.

----------


## sandy0606

Beta danas 14. U 5.mj cemo u fet.  :Kiss:

----------


## *DJ*

*sandy0606*  :Love: , 5. mjesec će bit dobitan!

----------


## kismet

> Beta danas 14. U 5.mj cemo u fet.


sandy,  :Love: 
Ovo je bila "generalna proba" za proljeće i zimsku bebu, znam da ti je teško i mislim na tebe i sve cure koje je razveselila pa rastužila ta nesretna beta... :Heart:

----------


## jejja

sandy necemo ocajavat vec cu  :pivo:  za taj 5 mjesec, nek nam bude plodan i pozitivan

----------


## Bubimitka81

Bravo Sandy za stav, za FET ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Deamar

Pozz, cure.. I ja bih vam se pridruzila, ako me primate naravno. Danas mi je 6.dan nakon transfera. Vratili su dva zametka, 3.dan. Betu vadim u utorak, a sve sto vise vrijeme prolazi sve manje nade imam.. Ovo nam je 1.postupak i onda se malo ponadam pa sam ljuta na samu sebe jer zasto bi bas nama od prve upalilo.. :Sad:

----------


## *DJ*

> Pozz, cure.. I ja bih vam se pridruzila, ako me primate naravno. Danas mi je 6.dan nakon transfera. Vratili su dva zametka, 3.dan. Betu vadim u utorak, a sve sto vise vrijeme prolazi sve manje nade imam.. Ovo nam je 1.postupak i onda se malo ponadam pa sam ljuta na samu sebe jer zasto bi bas nama od prve upalilo..


*Deamar,* dobro došla! Od srca ti želim veliku betu u utorak  :Smile:

----------


## Deamar

Hvala ti puno  :Smile:  Nova sam pa se jos ne snalazim najbolje. Koji je tebi dan?

----------


## *DJ*

> Hvala ti puno  Nova sam pa se jos ne snalazim najbolje. Koji je tebi dan?


Meni je danas 11 dnt, u petak vadim betu! Ali jutros na testu -, tako da mislim da ništa ovaj puta.

----------


## Deamar

:Sad:  bas mi je zao.. Ja se ne mogu osloniti na nijedan simptom jer me grudi bole jos od stimulacije, trbuh me bolio uzasno od punkcije, a i utrici rade svoje.. Jedino sto sam primijetila je sukrvica iz nosa u zadnja dva dana i to je sve.. Bas mi je zao zbog negativnog testica  :Sad:

----------


## *DJ*

> bas mi je zao.. Ja se ne mogu osloniti na nijedan simptom jer me grudi bole jos od stimulacije, trbuh me bolio uzasno od punkcije, a i utrici rade svoje.. Jedino sto sam primijetila je sukrvica iz nosa u zadnja dva dana i to je sve.. Bas mi je zao zbog negativnog testica


Bit će sljedeći put, nadam se, nema odustajanja!
Sukrvica iz nosa može biti dobar znak  :Yes: , budi pozitivna i da ti dani do bete što prije prođu!

----------


## majalina

curke, radila sam test prije dva dana 9dnt 2 blastociste i bio je plus, jedva vidljiv ali ipak plus, za dva dana vadim betu, ali nemam nikakve simptome, samo me grudi bole ali to je ionako od utrića jer uvijek bole, opet sam luda, od sreće prije dva dana s plusom do sad opet strah

----------


## Bubimitka81

DJ testić može i lagati, ovdje ima hrpa takvih slučajeva, možda je i kod tebe tako.. Za veliku betu u petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Deamar dobrodošla  :Smile:   A zašto ti ne bi uspjelo ako je prvi pokušaj pa nisu svi maratonci... A krv iz nosa su neke cure navodile kao jedan od simptoma vrlo rano...

----------


## *DJ*

> curke, radila sam test prije dva dana 9dnt 2 blastociste i bio je plus, jedva vidljiv ali ipak plus, za dva dana vadim betu, ali nemam nikakve simptome, samo me grudi bole ali to je ionako od utrića jer uvijek bole, opet sam luda, od sreće prije dva dana s plusom do sad opet strah


Čestitam na +, i ~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## *DJ*

> DJ testić može i lagati, ovdje ima hrpa takvih slučajeva, možda je i kod tebe tako.. Za veliku betu u petak ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> Deamar dobrodošla   A zašto ti ne bi uspjelo ako je prvi pokušaj pa nisu svi maratonci... A krv iz nosa su neke cure navodile kao jedan od simptoma vrlo rano...


Hvala Bubimitka, tužna sam zbog minusa, ali ipak se malo nadam da test slagao  :Undecided:

----------


## Deamar

Bubimitka  :Smile:  pa nekako mi je dosad sve islo predobro da bi bilo istinito.. Hvala na dobrodoslici. U kojoj si ti fazi?

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ja sam u fazi čekanja srčeka na uzv  :Smile:

----------


## Deamar

Ajoj, predivno! Cestitam ti od srca  :Smile:

----------


## *DJ*

> Ja sam u fazi čekanja srčeka na uzv


~~~~~~~~ za snažno kuckajuče srčeko  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## snupi

bubimirka za veliko srce, DJ koji dan je bio transfer? Šaljemo vibrice da i ti imas plus!

----------


## *DJ*

> DJ koji dan je bio transfer? Šaljemo vibrice da i ti imas plus!


Peti dan je bio transfer. Hvala na vibricama  :Kiss:

----------


## Deamar

Cure, jel punkciju racunam kao polovicu ciklusa?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure, jel punkciju racunam kao polovicu ciklusa?


Kako misliš polovicu ciklusa? U idealnim uvjetima, što bi rekli onako školski, ako su ciklusi 28 dana onda je punkcija 14. dan ciklusa što bi značilo polovicu...
AKo si na to mislila? Ali ne mora biti tako, budu punkcije i na 20. dan ciklusa pa i kasnije....

----------


## bubekica

*deamar* punkcija se racuna kao dan ovulacije.

svim curama sretno s betama! ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Deamar

Vidim da cure pisu kad bi koja trebala dobit mengu a ja pojma nemam, zadnju sam imala 25.1. Bila sam u dugom protokolu, zato sam pitala za punkciju, cisto da se mogu orijentirati

----------


## kleopatra

Mi čuli jučer svoje srčeko....tj. vidjeli smo kak radi blink-blink  :Smile:  sad smo u osmom tjednu+5dana...sad moram vadit krv i dat urin i tak još neke stvari obaviti i onda opet 4.4 idemo na ultrazvuk  :Smile:  svima šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i poljubaca !

----------


## bubekica

*kelopatra* jeeeeeiiiii, predivno!  :Very Happy:  cestitam!
znaci danas si 7+5? znam da si imala onih dilema 2 ili 4tt, vidim da se to rijesili  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kleopatra divno, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## kleopatra

da , da ipak računaju od zadnje m...  :Smile:   hvala vam cure moje  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Loly

*Kleopatra*  :Klap: 
Meni danas 3 dnt, obećala sam si da neću pratiti simptome, ali.... Imam samo konstantu bol ko pred mengu, još od punkcije, a jučer me za ručkom tako presjeklo da mi je pinjur (prijevod - vilica) ispala iz ruke, trajalo 10ak minuta  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

To je to Loly!! Imam feeling!

----------


## Loly

> To je to Loly!! Imam feeling!


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  za tvoj feeling!!! 
Ali me muči što je to bilo već 3 dnt, a vraćeni trodnevni embriji, uh ko će više biti pametan!

----------


## snupi

čestitam kleopatra za srce, vatra super za feeling, loly za veliku betu!

----------


## željkica

*Kleopatra* čestitam!

Za feeling  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  bude to sve dobro,proljeće je!

----------


## Deamar

Kleopatra, pridruzujem se i ja cestitkama  :Smile:  Meni je danas 10.dan, od simptoma natecene i bolne grudi, nekako se sjaje :D trbuh umjereno bolan, tempica je konstantno izmedju 36,9-37,2, i pojavio se neki vodeni iscjedak. Nadam se da je to ok

----------


## Loly

*Deamar* miriše na dobro! Kada vadiš betu?

----------


## Deamar

U utorak  :Smile:  Doktor je rekao 12.dan pa cemo vidjeti. Uzasno se bojim uf

----------


## željkica

*Deamar* sretno danas!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Muma

*Deamar*  :fige:  za veliku betu!

----------


## Loly

*Deamar* sretnooooooo!

----------


## Deamar

Cure, beta je 0.. :Sad:  Sta da kazem.. rekli su iz bolnice da ih nazovem kad menga prodje. Koja je procedura za dalje?? Imam jednog smrzlica jos.. Uff bas sam tuzna i bijesna i sve.. Jos su me dr-i uvjeravali da nema razloga da ne uspije jer je sve u savrsenom redu i evo ga na... hvala na zeljama, ali ovaj put corak

----------


## bubekica

*deamar* zao mi je... ja sam nakon stimulacije cekala 2 ciklusa i onda u 3. ciklusu isla po smrzlice.  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Deamar baš mi je žao  :Sad:

----------


## *DJ*

Deamar, baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## hrki

Deamar,žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*Deamar,*žao mi je   :Love:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Deamar* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Loly

*Deamar* žao mi je, odmori malo, pa po smrzliće  :Love:

----------


## Deamar

Hvala cure... Imamo jos jednoga 6 st.. Uf...

----------


## m2b

cure, pomažite! 
prije 7 dana sam bila na ET 5 dana starog e. (odmrznutog), od hormona uzimam od početka ciklusa estrofem 3x1tbl i od tranf. Utrogestan 2x3 tbl vag., uz to i 1/2 tbl Prednistona dnevno...  e sad... napuhana sam, luda, zadržavam vodu, probava koma!  :Sad:     Kad bi sutra izvadila betu bili beta trebala pokazati ako je došlo do T?  Mislim, ukoliko je 0 jel to konačno, mogu li prestati uzimati hormone?

----------


## Bubimitka81

m2b rano je za betu iako ju možeš izvaditi, ne bi bila prva ovdje  :Smile: 
Vrijednost bi sigurno bila jako mala i opet bi se nervirala, a o prestanku terapije se svakako konzultiraj sa svojim dr. Nazovi sutra svakako dr pa ćeš vidjeti što će ti reći. Nitko od nas ti ne može savjetovati da prestaneš s terapijom samo tako...
E sad, ne znam ako beta baš pokaže 0, nisam sigurna da bi u roku 2-3 dana ipak narasla..

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma ja mislim da nije prerano za betu to je danas 13 dana od O znači u prirodnom ciklusu bi dobila menstruaciju ovih dana tako da ti je OK izvaditi betu ako ćeš se tako umiriti, sve ispod 5 se smatra neg. betom i neće sigurno porast ako već dosad nije.

----------


## Loly

*m2b* jel vadiš betu danas?
Evo mog malog izvještaja - danas 8 dnt (2 trodnevna), bolilo me od punkcije do transfera prilično jako (vjeroj. od punkcije), od transfera do 5dnt povremeni lagani bolovi + ponekad presjecanja u predjelu maternice. 2 dnt ošta jaka bol, trajala 10ak minuta.
Od 5dnt sve se smirilo, nema više ničega, ne boli, (.)(.) malo teže, drob naaaaapuhan (utrići), 3 potkožna prišta na bradi  :gaah: 
Tako mi bilo i prošli put, pa me sve strah što će biti u utorak  :Undecided:

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene da skicnem ovdje i da vam se javim. Meni je danas 1dnt 5dnevnog embrija.  :Bye:

----------


## Prozerpina

:Bye:  Meni je 6.-i dan nakon transfera isto petodnevnog, a vrijeme taaako sporo prolazi...Nikakve simptome nemam, ništa, osim bolnih cica,ma ovo čekanje je još najteže od svega.
Strašna, ti si već vadila betu?(zbog potpisa pitam)?

----------


## Loly

*Prozerpina* mislim da *Strašna* vadi betu 01.04. tog datuma, to joj nije vrijednost bete  :Smile:

----------


## Prozerpina

Ma da, malo mi čudno bilo. Iako, ja sam jučer radila test, onako,  tek toliko da vidim, pa je, naravno, bio negativan. Ja sam na bolovanju do bete i kako se dobro osjećam radim sve što i inače,naravno bez težih fizičkih napora.

----------


## Loly

> Ma da, malo mi čudno bilo. Iako, ja sam jučer radila test, onako,  tek toliko da vidim, pa je, naravno, bio negativan. Ja sam na bolovanju do bete i kako se dobro osjećam radim sve što i inače,naravno bez težih fizičkih napora.


Prerano ti je to za test, kad tribaš vaditi betu?
Ja sam isto na bolovanju, i ja radim sve ko i inače, ali vrime sporo prolazi, a simptoma nema!

----------


## Prozerpina

> Prerano ti je to za test, kad tribaš vaditi betu?
> Ja sam isto na bolovanju, i ja radim sve ko i inače, ali vrime sporo prolazi, a simptoma nema!


27.-og.
Ne znam jel gore to što osluškuješ svoje tijelo i "ne čuješ" ništa neobično, pa čitaš stvarno različita iskustva žena a na kraju sve smo drugačije. U ovome stvarno trebaš imati beskrajno strpljenje...

----------


## Strašna

> Meni je 6.-i dan nakon transfera isto petodnevnog, a vrijeme taaako sporo prolazi...Nikakve simptome nemam, ništa, osim bolnih cica,ma ovo čekanje je još najteže od svega.
> Strašna, ti si već vadila betu?(zbog potpisa pitam)?


Kao što je rekla Loly, to je datum...betu vadim 1.4....bar bi trebala.....a ne vrijednost bete. jucer sam imala transfer.

----------


## anddu

Cure tako rano ni ne mora biti simptoma!

----------


## mare41

> Cure tako rano ni ne mora biti simptoma!


X
meni se pojavili simptomi kad je već beta bila 500, 12. dan od ET (dvodnevnih), do tad ništa

----------


## Sonja29

Cure ne obazirite se na simptome jer znaju prevariti. Jedini pravi pokazatelj je beta! 
Deamar žao mi je!
Kleopatra čestitam!
svima veliki alt gr1

----------


## snupi

Deamar bude bolje drugi put, svima ostalima alt gr1!

----------


## m2b

izdržala sam, nisam je otišla vaditi. Sutra ću!  :Grin: 
Ma, ako je beta negativna želim prestati piti sve ove hormone i što prije nastaviti sa životom. 

kako vi izdržite?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> izdržala sam, nisam je otišla vaditi. Sutra ću! 
> Ma, ako je beta negativna želim prestati piti sve ove hormone i što prije nastaviti sa životom. 
> 
> kako vi izdržite?


Isto kao i ti, dan po dan.. Probaj si okupirati misli s nečim..  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

*Prozerpina,*
koliko ste imali embrija? koliko je smrzlića?
~~~~

----------


## Prozerpina

> *Prozerpina,*
> koliko ste imali embrija? koliko je smrzlića?
> ~~~~


*Inesz*, 9 blastica, 7 smrzlića.

----------


## mg1975

> 27.-og.
> Ne znam jel gore to što osluškuješ svoje tijelo i "ne čuješ" ništa neobično, pa čitaš stvarno različita iskustva žena a na kraju sve smo drugačije. U ovome stvarno trebaš imati beskrajno strpljenje...


Još samo malo strpljenja....  :Smile:  Ja sam se osjećala ok tako da sam otišla raditi, moram priznati da uopće ne žalim jer ne stignem na poslu misliti kad će 27.3.. Na to mislim samo prije spavanja kad se smirim. Vjerovatno će me uhvatiti šiza noć prije bete.

----------


## Prozerpina

> Još samo malo strpljenja....  Ja sam se osjećala ok tako da sam otišla raditi, moram priznati da uopće ne žalim jer ne stignem na poslu misliti kad će 27.3.. Na to mislim samo prije spavanja kad se smirim. Vjerovatno će me uhvatiti šiza noć prije bete.


Draga moja *mg*, drago mi je da je sve ok... I ja sam razmišljala o tome da idem raditi, ali kako radim u dj. vrtiću bojim se da jednostavno ne bih bila niti koncentrirana na posao, a ruku na srce, dobro mi je došlo malo odmora od nezdrave klime na poslu...

----------


## mg1975

Znam draga da je za tebe bolje da si doma, pogotovo da ne pokupiš neku virozu i sl.  :Kiss: 

Mene je samo frka da ne pokupim nešto u tramvaju dok idem na i sa posla, ali mi ionako L može nešto pokupiti u vrtiću i donjeti doma.

----------


## sybylle

Pozdrav svima!
Čitam vas svaki dan već dugo vremena i više nisam mogla izdržati da se ne pridružim-ipak je čekanje lakše u društvu  :Smile: 
Meni je danas 8.dan nakon transfera dvije blastice, nažalost, nije ostao ni jedan smrzlić. Betu vadim 27.3. i čini mi se da je to još tako jako daleko...
Od simptoma imam samo veliki i pomalo bolni trbuh, što pripisujem i Brevactidu i Decapeptylu. Prvih par dana sam mirovala, a od ponedjeljka radim i to mi je super jer mi vrijeme ipak brže prođe i ne razmišljam opsjednuto stalno samo o tome  :Cekam: 
Misli li netko od vas raditi test prije bete?

----------


## Deamar

Hvala vam cure na podrsci.. dobro sam, malo se isplakala i idemo dalje.. prvi put je najteze  :Smile:  svim cekalicama zelim velike bete i svako dobro. Cure, koliko ste radile pauzu nakon neg bete do iduceg transfera?

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Hvala vam cure na podrsci.. dobro sam, malo se isplakala i idemo dalje.. prvi put je najteze  svim cekalicama zelim velike bete i svako dobro. Cure, koliko ste radile pauzu nakon neg bete do iduceg transfera?


Između 2 full stimulacije treba proći 6 mjeseci.. A od polustimuliranog jedan ciklus pauze...

----------


## kismet

> Pozdrav svima!
> Čitam vas svaki dan već dugo vremena i više nisam mogla izdržati da se ne pridružim-ipak je čekanje lakše u društvu 
> Meni je danas 8.dan nakon transfera dvije blastice, nažalost, nije ostao ni jedan smrzlić. Betu vadim 27.3. i čini mi se da je to još tako jako daleko...
> Od simptoma imam samo veliki i pomalo bolni trbuh, što pripisujem i Brevactidu i Decapeptylu. Prvih par dana sam mirovala, a od ponedjeljka radim i to mi je super jer mi vrijeme ipak brže prođe i ne razmišljam opsjednuto stalno samo o tome 
> Misli li netko od vas raditi test prije bete?


Sybylle, dobro došla i još brže se prebacila na trudnice!
8.dan nakon blastica? Sutra možeš pišnuti test  :Smile: 
Ja sam pišnula 11dnt ali bili su trodnevni i pokazala se druga crta...

----------


## kismet

Čekalicama puno sreće i troznamenkastu, lijepo rastuću betu želim, a tužnicama huggies & kisses!
__________________________________________________  ____________________________

Hrki i bubekica, nek se vaši uspavani pupoljci rascvjetaju u travnju i razvesele vas oko Nove 2014.!

----------


## Sandra1971

> Čekalicama puno sreće i troznamenkastu, lijepo rastuću betu želim, a tužnicama huggies & kisses!
> __________________________________________________  ____________________________
> 
> Hrki i bubekica, nek se vaši uspavani pupoljci rascvjetaju u travnju i razvesele vas oko Nove 2014.!


Potpisujem!!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

moje suborkice  :Sad:    moje malo srćeko više ne kuca pod mojim velikim  :Sad:   to je bilo najdražesnijih 8 tjedana u našem životu , al u ponedjeljak se rastajemo  :Sad:  kiretaža je u petrovoj u 8h.....sutra idemo po još jedno mišljenje ali  :Sad: 
svima vam hvala na podrškama i veliki pozdrav  :Sad:   ja trenutno nisam u fazi da imam stav il veliku volju za dalje...

----------


## kismet

> moje suborkice    moje malo srćeko više ne kuca pod mojim velikim   to je bilo najdražesnijih 8 tjedana u našem životu , al u ponedjeljak se rastajemo  kiretaža je u petrovoj u 8h.....sutra idemo po još jedno mišljenje ali 
> svima vam hvala na podrškama i veliki pozdrav   ja trenutno nisam u fazi da imam stav il veliku volju za dalje...


Joj kleopatra, baš mi je žao, ovaj ožujak je kao uklet, same loše vijesti...nemam ti što pametno reći, šaljem zagrljaj, uzmi si vremena za odmoriti dušu i tijelo, nemoj sad razmišljati o postupcima, polako...kad to bude iza tebe i osjetiš se spremnom, povući će te želja opet, a onda će sve biti ok, mora!
Drži se!

----------


## bubekica

*kleopatra* drz se, grlim!

----------


## Lotta81

Kleopatra  :Love:

----------


## barkica

Kleopatra :Sad: (  znam taj osjecaj,lani poslije Uskrsa 9+3,nema nekih pametnih rijeci za utjehu...
Prebrodit ces to,trebat ce ti vremena,a onda ces jedva cekati novi postupak... Drzi se i budi jaka i hrabra!

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kleopatra  :Love:

----------


## Mali Mimi

kleopatra pa kako? Ovo mi uopće nije jasno a bilo je sve uredu  :Sad:

----------


## *DJ*

Kleopatra, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  Drži se  :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Kleopatra  :Sad:  a bas mi je zao..drzi se draga.. Hug!

----------


## smarija

Kleopatra zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

Kleopatra žao mi je :Love:

----------


## legal alien

:Love: Kleopatra  :Love:

----------


## Zima77

draga moja žao mi je drži se

----------


## Loly

*Kleopatra* žao mi je! Odmori se, daj si malo vremena, pa ćeš vidit kad ćeš biti spremna za dalje  :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

Kleopatra, žao mi je, čuvaj se draga  :Love:

----------


## željkica

*kleopatra*  :Love:

----------


## sybylle

Kleopatra, baš mi je žao... :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Muma

*kleopatra* žao mi je, drži se!

----------


## Sandra1971

*kleopatra* žao mi je...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*kleopatra*  :Love:  baš mi je žao

----------


## žužy

Kleopatra,draga jako mi je žao..

----------


## Ginger

Kleopatra  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## željkica

*žužy*,kako si,jel te šta boli?ja ležim još danas mirno pa sutra lagano pokret.

----------


## žužy

A ono,neznam kaj da ti rečem...pritisak mi je dolje več danima,tak da je i sad..Sise bole za poludit.Ja jučer prespavala cijelo popodne,bio naporan dan.Danas laganini,evo baš sam se ispružila na kutnoj pa idem malo čitati. :Smile: Planiram raditi sve ko i inače,samo malo usporeno i bez pretjerivanja.Svaka cirkulacija je dobro došla!Koristit ću ovu priliku da se i ostali ukučani malo više angažiraju u kučanskim poslovima  :Grin:

----------


## sybylle

Ja danas napravila test (12.dan nakon 5-dnevnog transfera) i negativan je. Pretpostavljam da se mogu pozdravit sa svime za ovaj put  :Crying or Very sad:  A betu mi je doktor rekao vaditi tek u srijedu...ne mogu si pomoći a da se ne nadam, onako malo...

----------


## Loly

> Ja danas napravila test (12.dan nakon 5-dnevnog transfera) i negativan je. Pretpostavljam da se mogu pozdravit sa svime za ovaj put  A betu mi je doktor rekao vaditi tek u srijedu...ne mogu si pomoći a da se ne nadam, onako malo...


Napravi betu ujutro, tako ćeš odma znati na čemu si, da se ne mučiš do srijede!
Sretno!

----------


## Prozerpina

> Ja danas napravila test (12.dan nakon 5-dnevnog transfera) i negativan je. Pretpostavljam da se mogu pozdravit sa svime za ovaj put  A betu mi je doktor rekao vaditi tek u srijedu...ne mogu si pomoći a da se ne nadam, onako malo...


*sybille*, znam da nije lako ne napraviti test iako si se ti još dobro suzdržala, ja sam ga radila čini mi se već 5dnt... I ja vadim ß u srijedu, iako će meni to biti 13 dan nakon transfera blastica. Izdrži još malo i sretno! Ne gubi nadu!  :fige:

----------


## Strašna

Prozerpina koji je ono tebi dan nakon transfera? Isto blastice ili?

----------


## Prozerpina

Danas 10-i dnt, da dvije blastice.

----------


## bubekica

*prozerpine* a kaj vele ti testici od 5dpt?  :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sybylle nadamo se da testić laže, moguće je...  :Smile:

----------


## Prozerpina

> *prozerpine* a kaj vele ti testici od 5dpt?


Ha ha,  :škartoc:  negativan, naravno. Ma imam one jeftine testiće s neta, pa reko da vidim. *Sybile*,jesi li radila betu danas?

----------


## Inesz

Prozerpina,

vibram da kupiš pravi test u ljekarni, ima ih kvalitetnih iza 15-ak kuna.

Gotovo sam sigurna da blastice neće iznevjerit.

Inače, imaš super rezultat postupka-ukupno 9 blastica, pa to je san snova!

 :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

kleopatra žao mi je draga..... :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Prozerpina

Znam, sve je super ispalo, puno bolje nego što sam se nadala. Zato sad čekam samo ß  kako ne bih izludila interpretirajući ima li ili nema crtice, plusića, što li već.  :Shy kiss:  hvala ti, Inesz.

----------


## sybylle

> Znam, sve je super ispalo, puno bolje nego što sam se nadala. Zato sad čekam samo ß  kako ne bih izludila interpretirajući ima li ili nema crtice, plusića, što li već.  hvala ti, Inesz.


Tako je definitivno pametnije. Ja se sad i onako i dalje nadam, a usput se i bediram  :Cekam: 

Nisam danas radila betu jer mi ginićka radi popodne (a moram k njoj po uputnicu-nisam u ZG pa nemam kud privatno), a lab radi u jutro. Tako da ću sutra u jutro to obaviti. Držim fige i tebi za srijedu!  :fige:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Prozerpina, sybylle*  :fige:  za betu!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*žužy*  :Kiss:  kako se osjećaš?
Šaljem svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

*Sandrić*, :Kiss:  back!Paaa,imam dobar apetit,dobru probavu...kaj da se žalim  :Aparatic: 
Kak si mi ti?
*Prozerpina, sybylle* , :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Sandra1971

*žužy* tonem sve dublje u mislima da mi je sve uzalud... od prvog pokušaja pa sve do jučer bila sam dobro... plakala sam samo nakon trećeg promašaja i bete 0,2 i kad je hrpa žena oko mene ostalo trudno,a ja saznala sve u isti dan.... sad ne plačem,osim u sebi... svake sekunde me sve više ubija sve izvjesnija misao... nikad nećemo uspjeti....

----------


## maja@dmin

Bok curke,
Ovo je moje prvo isčekivanje bete, u petak imala jako bolan i težak transfer, dr. skoro odustao od svega, kada bi mi bilo najbolje radit testic? Mada mi se čini da ću prije dobit mengu.

----------


## sybylle

> *Prozerpina, sybylle*  za betu!!!


Hvala!!! Krv je izvađena, sad još malo čekanja do 14h...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sandra1971   :Love:

----------


## žužy

Sandra..šaljem ti največi zagrljaj!

----------


## daani13

sandra,drži se!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

> Sandra..šaljem ti največi zagrljaj!


*žužy, Bubimitka81* :Shy kiss: 

*sybylle*  :fige:

----------


## Sandra1971

> sandra,drži se!!!!!!!!!


Hvala, nekako ću kao i sve druge do sada  :pivo:   :lool:

----------


## sybylle

Evo, da se i ja upišem u listu ovotjednih "neuspjeha". Beta je 1.2  :Crying or Very sad: 
Sad opet čekanje od kojeg se osjećam tako beskorisno i nemoćno...
Svima ostalim držim fige-nek se barem nekome ovaj tjedan posreći :fige:  Nek bude čim više pozitive!!!

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Bok curke,
> Ovo je moje prvo isčekivanje bete, u petak imala jako bolan i težak transfer, dr. skoro odustao od svega, kada bi mi bilo najbolje radit testic? Mada mi se čini da ću prije dobit mengu.


Koji dan je bio transfer? AKo su blastice, možeš već 9 ili 10 dpt...

Sybille da nam javiš lijepu brojčicu  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*sandra1971* draga znam kako ti i ja sam danas potonula,do jučer sam mislila da je ovaj put dobitan a danas imam osjećaj da neće bit ništa! :Love:

----------


## maja@dmin

3 dan, nisu blastice, a jajnici me jako probadaju i

----------


## žužy

Joj *željkice*,znam...svašta nam prolazi kroz glavu.A nema druge,dan za danom i navečer križat na kalendaru.
Kak se osječaš?Mene do danas tu i tam prepiknulo dolje lijevo,a sad baš dosta osjetim sve dolje..teško mi opisat,bolna nelagoda,slično kad dobiš m..nisam pametna.Znam da da sve to ne mora značit ama baš ništa,al kaj bumo drugo - nego se osluškivale  :Raspa:  :sherlock:

----------


## željkica

*žužy* a osjećam se skašeno toliko truda i muke i onda da ne bude ništa za poludit!čitala sam da kad dolazi do implantacije boli kao da m dolazi tako da se nadajmo da je kod tebe ta bol pozitivna!ja jajnike osjetim od jučer ponovno ,napuhana , cicke ogromne.............

----------


## žužy

Ma..ta bol kod implantacije,raspravljalo se več dosta tu o tome..
Moje sise se eto nisu uvečale,ali zato bole,peču,majko mila,bradavice...
Planiraš test ili ništ do bete?

----------


## željkica

moje bujaju još malo ko pamela! :Laughing: 
a neznam najrađe bi sad nešto  :Laughing: ,mislim samo beta ti?

----------


## žužy

A blago tvom mužeku  :Laughing: 
Obavezno pišam prije,ja ti volim testiče  :lool: ,u prvom postupku sam prvog pišnula na 6.dnt 
Al,ovaj put se bum strpela bar tam do 10.  :Aparatic:

----------


## željkica

a sretno nam bilo!!!!!!!!!!!!! :pivo:

----------


## žužy

Ševili  :pivo:  !

----------


## Muma

*žužy*, *željkica*  :pivo:  i ponavljamo rundu nakon popišanog plusića ili troznamenkaste bete!

----------


## tina29

> *žužy*, *željkica*  i ponavljamo rundu nakon popišanog plusića ili troznamenkaste bete!


*x*  :pivo:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

> *žužy*, *željkica*  i ponavljamo rundu nakon popišanog plusića ili troznamenkaste bete!


*X*

----------


## Loly

> Evo, da se i ja upišem u listu ovotjednih "neuspjeha". Beta je 1.2 
> Sad opet čekanje od kojeg se osjećam tako beskorisno i nemoćno...
> Svima ostalim držim fige-nek se barem nekome ovaj tjedan posreći Nek bude čim više pozitive!!!


Žao mi je draga  :Love:   Razumin te skoz, ali brzo će proći i vrime do novog postupka, samo hrabro, želim ti puno sriće!

----------


## Sandra1971

*sybylle* žao mi je...jako  :Love:

----------


## Sonja29

sybylle žao mi je  :Love: 
curke ne stignem sve pohvatati pa šaljem kolektivne vibre

----------


## Moe

sybylle žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

> *žužy*, *željkica*  i ponavljamo rundu nakon popišanog plusića ili troznamenkaste bete!


iz tvojih usta u Božje uši i da nam se i ti pridružiš!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*sybylle* jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## barbi26

*sybylle*, žao mi je ... :Love: 

*željice, žužy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za strpljivost i velike brojke!

*željkice* - napuhanost ti je odličan simptom, pogotovo ako nisi primila booster, jer jajnici rastu kad raste beta!

ja sam jutros dobila decapeptyl i od 11h pucam po šavovima, cice bole, a i nekakvi prištići su mi se pojavili po licu... ali zasad sve to pripisujem kemiji

----------


## Prozerpina

> Evo, da se i ja upišem u listu ovotjednih "neuspjeha". Beta je 1.2


Sybylle, grlim te... Moja isto 1.2. Glavu gore, idemo dalje.

----------


## sybylle

> Sybylle, grlim te... Moja isto 1.2. Glavu gore, idemo dalje.


Ajme, baš mi je žao...Za tebe sam imala baš neki dobar filing od početka...  :Sad: 

Hvala svima. Evo doktor me utješio, kaže da možemo već za mjesec-dva u polustimulirani ako sve bude u redu, tako da se nadam da će svibanj biti moj mjesec...A do tada  :fige:  svima koji čekaju. Vrijeme je da se preselim na neku drugu temu (iako i dalje čitam ovu svaki dan, 2-3 puta  :Smile:  )

----------


## žužy

*sybylle* , :Love:  i bravo za nove dogovore!
*barbi26*,meni su se isto pojavile bubuljice,po obrazima,male crvene,sad već i prolaze...tak mi je bilo i u prvom postupku,rekla bih od hormona.
Inače,ja se dobro osječam,tolko dobro da na mahe i zaboravim u kojoj sam fazi..pa me malo pikne u jajniku,pa se sjetim.Neznam...

----------


## kleopatra

pozdrav drage moje... nekako mi je najlakše kad se pojadam ovdje vama, a i imam osječaj da me jedino vi razumijete 100%...  :Sad:  ....kiretaža je prošla sa vrlo malo bolova , danas je prošlo 4 dana od toga... osječam se dobro što se bolova tiće,tu i tamo malo zaboli ali znam da je to normalno ...nego me zanima , one cure koje su prošle ovo što i ja da mi se samo kaže kad mogu ponovno u stimulaciju ... psihički sam , moram priznat totalna koma :Crying or Very sad:  ... najviše bi sad htjela da mogu opet što prije .... osječam se kao prazna vreća ,kao propuh...užas  :Sad:  ... uopče neznam ni kak da opišem šta bi zapravo,i bojim se,i hoću opet  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

*kleopatra* draga,grlim te jako.Teško je,znam,sad je najteže dok je najsviježije..i poznat mi je taj osječaj,baš kao prazna vreča  :Sad: 
Meni je nekoliko doktora reklo da pričekam 6 mjeseci.To mi je bilo katastrofa,jer tolko čekati da mi daju ići ponovo pokušati (nama),bilo je koma..Na kraju sam se dogovorila s doktoricom u petrovoj da možemo probati prirodnjak nakon 4 mj.U stimulirani ni nismo mogli ranije...
Rane uvijek ostanu,samo ih zaliječiš,ali sjetiš se često..ne možeš pobječ od sebe.Daj si vremena,i u dogovoru s doktorom,kreni u nove pobjede! :Kiss:

----------


## Mali Mimi

kleopatra :Love:  a jesu ti dala neko objašnjenje zašto se to desilo?

----------


## kleopatra

Mali Mimi .....Nisu , oni kažu da je priroda takva...i da je to normalna pojava i  u prirodnim trudnoćama.... kažu u petrovoj da dođem nakon menstruacije (za koju neznam ni kad bi trebala doć) na pregled i Phd nalaz,koji bi trebao pokazati što i zašto je došlo do toga  :Sad:  
Žužy.......hvala ti  :Sad:   jedva čekam da prođe to glupo vrijeme ,da znam bar da radim nešto  :Sad:

----------


## drama_queen

tužnica grlim vas ...za neke znam kako vam je ...a neke kao kleopatra i žužy neznam al pokusavam zamisliti ...iako mislim da je to teško i zamislit dok to ne prođes al jedno sam sigurna ...sve vi ovdje strašno ste jake žene bez obzira što trenutno mislile o tome  :Kiss: 

evo ja i ovdje da prijavim svoj nulti dnt ...danas sam na čuvanje dobila jedan mali trodnevni zvrk ...i sad se čuvamo i čekamo 15. 04. ß dan ...do tad ... :Raspa:  :štrika:

----------


## Sandra1971

*kleopatra* žao mi je, jako...  :Love: 
*drama_queen* za veliku betu  :fige:

----------


## maja@dmin

Curke moje meni je 7 dnt jajnici me jako bole, ne znam da li je to normalno, nemam nikakvih drugih simptoma osim onih od utrića, kada da radim test ? Da li se uopće isplati nadati?

Podrška svima koja nisu još uspjele.

----------


## Strašna

Evo da i tu javim...moja beta danas 61,4. Nije baš obećavajuće..

----------


## Ginger

koji ti je dnt?

----------


## Sandra1971

> Evo da i tu javim...moja beta danas 61,4. Nije baš obećavajuće..


Čestitam i ovdje... bit će sve u redu... da te iznenadi troznamenkasta  :fige:

----------


## smarija

> Evo da i tu javim...moja beta danas 61,4. Nije baš obećavajuće..


Strasna pa radila si betu tri dana ranije,beta je dobra i kao sti i sama znas bitno je da se podupla,ja cu da ti cestitam od srca  :Klap: 
i htjela sam da ti napomenem kod mog zadnjeg postupka IVF-a radili su mi betu 10-ti dan i bila je oko 70,posto sam zakacila tesku HS bila u bolnici pa cisto da vide da li ima trudnoce da se nastavi terapija.Nakon te bete slijedile su i druge koje su bile savrsene ali trombofilija mi je zeznula stvar-spontani se desio na kraju.

----------


## Strašna

> koji ti je dnt?


10dnt...blastice..

Joj cure moje, riječi vam se pozlatile i da se beta dupla kako treba....

----------


## Ginger

vibram ti draga za dalje

meni je bila 15, isto 10 dpt blastice

----------


## jejja

strasna  :fige:  da se podupla kako treba, drama  :fige:  također, tuznicama ogromni zagrljaji i puse

----------


## vatra86

A i zuzy vadi danas?
Strasna evo jos malo ~~~~~~~

----------


## žužy

Ne,iduči petak..danas mi je 7 dnt  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

:Laughing:  sve je to od loseg vina..sorkac zuzy.. Lotta bi danas trebala vaditi, ne?

----------


## žužy

Da,rekla je da vadi...*Lotta*,vjerojatno več znaš nalaz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te iznenadio pozitivnom betom!

----------


## kleopatra

drage moje rodice ja se zbilja nadam da vas ja ne davim sa svojim pitanjima al neznam na kojoj bi temi piala ,tu sam se sad "udomaćila" danas je 5 dan nakon kiretaže imala sam ovih dana slabije krvarenje i  "krpice " su znale ispast , al danas je to malo (malo više) krenulo i malo me više boli nego prethodnih dana...dal da se brinem ? logično mi je da ide od jačeg prema slabijem ,a ne ovako  :Sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

*kleopatra*  :Love: 
ja ti  iz osobnog iskustva ništa ne mogu reći, ali kad sam pročitala što si napisala, mislim da bi trebala otići doktoru....pogotovo što te i boli i što sve više krvariš...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kleopatra i ja sam imala smeckasto brljavljenje prvih par dana i onda odjednom svjeza crvena krv, ali nisam imala bolove, isto sam se iznenadila jer sam ocekivala sve slabije, doduse nije ni to bilo nista puno...
Ako su bolovi jaci, odi kod dr...

----------


## Bubimitka81

Kleopatra molim te isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## kleopatra

> Kleopatra molim te isprazni inbox


bubi jesam,ispraznila sam  :Undecided: 
sandrić...hvala ti bez obzira,ali evo jutros vidim sve je ok..onak ima krvi ,baš ovak kak Bubi kaže svježe crvena...blovi za sad mrvicu...pa ako krene opet jače definitivno se javljam doktoru.

----------


## željkica

*žužy*,mi bi već sutra mogle radit test,oćeš ga ti radit?

----------


## žužy

Mislila sam u ponedjeljak,da si bar sutra ne pokvarim.Ti budeš?

----------


## željkica

neeeeeee isto da ne pokvarim do kraja!

----------


## Loly

*Ž & Ž* sretno cure, za jedan veliki +

----------


## žužy

Loly, :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*Loly*  :Kiss:  i od mene!

----------


## barbi26

A zašto mislite da ćete si pokvariti... baš ćete si popraviti, usrečiti sebe i vm!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za debele *+

*ja sam splasnula, barem u dijelu trbuha, cice su mi bujne i bolne, i to je sve .... nema nikakvih bolova, pikanja ni probadanja...

----------


## snupi

Cure neka  vam je Uskrs  plodan i rodan!

----------


## maja@dmin

Sretan Uskrs o velike bete svima želim

----------


## Sandra1971

*Sretan Uskrs!!!*

----------


## Zima77

Sretan uskrs

----------


## željkica

*barbi* kako si ti ima li kakvih simptoma?ja možda odem kupit test popodne danas mi 10dnt.jel to rano?

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice idi!!  :Wink:

----------


## žužy

Jučer sam pišnula test,pojavila se jako blijeda druga crtica,mm je tek navečer priznal da ju vidi ali veli da je preblijeda da bi bila pozitivna.Meni je crtica-crtica i jedva sam čekala danas,da ponovim.
Sinoč sam wc papirom obrisala tamno crveno,i na aplikatoru od crinone gela je bilo malo tamne krvi. Od jutros mi ide smeđe,prvo se iscjedilo a posle samo malo smeđih mrvica od gela na ulošku.Ali dosta me boli dolje.Nije ko pms,več me boli,peče čas jajnici,al češče sama maternica.Neznam kaj da mislim..
Današnji testič je isto pokazal jako blijedu drugu crticu,možda i još blijeđu od jučer,ali i test je drukčiji.
Mislim da su moguče dvije solucije.Ili je bila biokemijska,što objašnjuje test,pa se menga probija kroz gel..Ili je bila kasnija implantacija pa odtud ovo smeđarenje,stara krv,i slaba druga crtica.Odlučila sam,ako počne crveno sutra vadim betu,ako ne,nastavljam s gelom i čekam.Oprostite na monologu,neznam kaj da mislim,svašta mi ide kroz glavu  :Sad:

----------


## Muma

*žužy* od srca ti želim da je bilo koji od 100 drugih razloga smeđarenja, samo da ne dolazi vještica  :Love:  Držim palčeve!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sandra1971

> Jučer sam pišnula test,pojavila se jako blijeda druga crtica,mm je tek navečer priznal da ju vidi ali veli da je preblijeda da bi bila pozitivna.Meni je crtica-crtica i jedva sam čekala danas,da ponovim.
> Sinoč sam wc papirom obrisala tamno crveno,i na aplikatoru od crinone gela je bilo malo tamne krvi. Od jutros mi ide smeđe,prvo se iscjedilo a posle samo malo smeđih mrvica od gela na ulošku.Ali dosta me boli dolje.Nije ko pms,več me boli,peče čas jajnici,al češče sama maternica.Neznam kaj da mislim..
> Današnji testič je isto pokazal jako blijedu drugu crticu,možda i još blijeđu od jučer,ali i test je drukčiji.
> Mislim da su moguče dvije solucije.Ili je bila biokemijska,što objašnjuje test,pa se menga probija kroz gel..Ili je bila kasnija implantacija pa odtud ovo smeđarenje,stara krv,i slaba druga crtica.Odlučila sam,ako počne crveno sutra vadim betu,ako ne,nastavljam s gelom i čekam.Oprostite na monologu,neznam kaj da mislim,svašta mi ide kroz glavu


nadam se dok god ne izvadiš betu  :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Zuzy uf.. A da jednostavno odes vaditi betu sutra? Znat ces na cemu si.a drzim ti  :fige:  rucnonozne da nije M i da je to T.

----------


## Strašna

Evo da javim, moja beta je završila neslavno....danas 33,6....  :Sad:

----------


## žužy

Strašna,jako mi je žao... :Sad:  k vragu i svemu
Evo meni se izlilo crveno,ode i zadnji vlak nade.Sutra idem izvaditi betu,javiti u Petrovu i čuti kaj dalje..imamo jednog eskimića,nadam se da nas čeka <3

----------


## željkica

a neeeee žužy baš si me rastužila!!!!!!!!!! :Love:

----------


## žužy

Željkice,svim srcem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
da tvoje čekanje bete rezultira pozitivom! :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Zuzy, Strasna a neee...  :Sad:  bas mi je bed..
Zeljkice ~~~~~~~~~~~ ajde nas ti razveseli

----------


## barbi26

ooooo *Žužy i Strašna* žao mi je zbog obadviju  :Love:  :Love: život ponekad baš stvarno nije fer!
*željkice* ti mi preostaješ kao nada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (10dnt blastice nije kasno za test, ali ja sam kukavica ja ga se ne bi usudila raditi... teško mi pada suočavanje s istinom kad je nepredvidiva)

kod mene nema baš nekih simptoma, osim cica, one i dalje bole... danas me par puta probolo u desnom jajniku, kao nakon punkcije, ali samo pri naglom pokretu (dizanju)...utriće tu i tamo zaboravim, s fragminom sam redovna
čekam ponedjeljak ili eventualno kraj tj... vidjet ću...

----------


## Sandra1971

*žužy, Strašna* baš mi je žao  :Love: 
*željkice, barbi26*  :fige:

----------


## Muma

*žužy* kvragu, zašto, zašto, zaštoooo. Grlim te!  :Sad:

----------


## kismet

Strašna i žužy, baš nije fer, tako sam se ponadala za vas dvije  :Love: 
Muma, bravo za puuuuno stanica, nek bude zadnji i dobitni, držim fige!
Barbi i željkica, vibram za vas!

----------


## tina29

> *žužy* kvragu, zašto, zašto, zaštoooo. Grlim te!


*x*  :Love:

----------


## kleopatra

> Evo da javim, moja beta je završila neslavno....danas 33,6....


Žao mo je Strašna   :Sad:

----------


## kleopatra

> Strašna,jako mi je žao... k vragu i svemu
> Evo meni se izlilo crveno,ode i zadnji vlak nade.Sutra idem izvaditi betu,javiti u Petrovu i čuti kaj dalje..imamo jednog eskimića,nadam se da nas čeka <3


Žužy baš mi je žao ...  :Sad:

----------


## ljubilica

*Zuzy* draga, bas mi je krivo i zao! Pa zasto se to toliko dogadja??? Ma eskimic sigurno ceka  :Smile:

----------


## kameleon

prijavljujem transfer dvije mrvice!!!  :Heart: 
žužy, strašna  :Love: 
muma za tulum u labu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pozdravi svima!

----------


## barbi26

*Kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
*Željkice* kad je beta?

----------


## Sandra1971

*kameleon*  :Very Happy:  sretno!!!! Da za 2 tjedna slavimo  :fige:

----------


## željkica

> *Kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> *Željkice* kad je beta?


u petak,al kupila sam test,i to je korak naprijed.

----------


## barbi26

A sad kad je vec tu daj!!!!! Go zeljki~~~~~~~~~~~ za +

----------


## željkica

al piše na njemu ako ga radite prije nego se očekuje vještica da se uzme jutarnji urin.

----------


## vatra86

Zeljkice a da mi ~~~~~~~~~~~ za jutarnji +!! B-)

----------


## željkica

pa ću suzna na posal,a u apoteci kaže da mogu i sad napravit,ovo je za skrenut!

----------


## Strašna

Naravno da možeš....
Meni su testovi pokazivali od 6 dpt plus na testu....
Nažalost...moje je neslavno završilo, a tebi želim bolji rezultat! *~~~~~~~~*

----------


## drama_queen

željkice ti kad gos si spremna ... mi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i čekamo taj +

----------


## bernica

Evo,stigli i do faze-nakon transfera. Uz dosta losu reakciju na stimulaciju,grozan spermatog,niski estradiol,ipak je jedan mali sportas prezivio i udomio se kod mene. Sad cekamo. Zuzy,jako mi je zal,imala sam neki dobar osjecaj za tebe. Glavu gore i po eskimcica skoro. Svima sretno!

----------


## kameleon

bernica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sportaš i ostane!!  :Very Happy: 
i kod mene...cijeli ciklus ovaj mjesec čudan, postupak- sekundarni... :Cool: 
i kad sam se najmanje nadala dvije mrvice na čuvanju!  :Kiss: 
željkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## paty

bravo kameleon.bit će tu bebica ili dvije.rekla sam ti kad se najmanje nadaš,
kod mene se je sumljalo da će uopće biti transver a od tri  vraćali tri treći dan.
koji dan su ti vračeni i kolkostanični

----------


## Muma

Svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se vaše mrve čvrsto uhvate!  :fige:  Popunit ću i ja uskoro vašu ekipicu  :Cekam:

----------


## snupi

mumek drago mi je da je ovaj put ispalo ok i da si dobila tak  lijepu brojkicu!

----------


## Sandra1971

*bernice*  :Very Happy:  čestitam.... sad školski do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kameleon

> bravo kameleon.bit će tu bebica ili dvije.rekla sam ti kad se najmanje nadaš,
> kod mene se je sumljalo da će uopće biti transver a od tri  vraćali tri treći dan.
> koji dan su ti vračeni i kolkostanični


nadam se...  :Cool: 
pošto se cijeli ciklus odužio, vratili mi 3dan jedan osmostanični jedan 6-stanični!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## drama_queen

curke koliko je normalno ili zabrinjavajuće probadanje u jajnicima i osjećaj kao da me neko probada nožem odozdo ...bio je stimulacijski ciklus i brojimo 7 dnt?

----------


## kameleon

drama  nadajmo se implantacija ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Kiss:

----------


## drama_queen

Kameleon ... nadamo se  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

> curke koliko je normalno ili zabrinjavajuće probadanje u jajnicima i osjećaj kao da me neko probada nožem odozdo ...bio je stimulacijski ciklus i brojimo 7 dnt?


tako je i mene probadalo i ja mislila evo vještica stiže kad ono tad je bila impl. isto oko tih dana i evo beta 13dnt 330!tako da sretno!

----------


## željkica

> curke koliko je normalno ili zabrinjavajuće probadanje u jajnicima i osjećaj kao da me neko probada nožem odozdo ...bio je stimulacijski ciklus i brojimo 7 dnt?


tako je i mene probadalo i ja mislila evo vještica stiže kad ono tad je očito bila impl. isto oko tih dana i evo beta 13dnt 330!tako da sretno!

----------


## drama_queen

hvala željkice ...pratim vas na odbrojavanju evo sad ce tamo bit slavlja tvoja se beta iščekuje cijeli dan  :Wink:  ... čestitke na prekrasnoj beti  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

Evo i mene u ekipi. Stigla prvi put do transfera.  :Klap:  S pola stanica je rađen ivf a s drugom polovicom icsi - zbog težeg dobivanja jajnih stanica, tj nedostatka js zadnji put. Vraćene su 2 blastice, a u smrzlićima nas čekaju još 2 blastice i 1 morula. Rekla je biologinja da su nam kvalitetnije blastice koje su oplođene ivf-om pa su te sad i vraćene. Nestrpljivo čekamo 19.4...a do tad... :Cekam:   :štrika:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Muma sretno i nadam se velikom +

----------


## hrki

Muma,vibram da se mrvice čvrsto prime za mamu i da na moj ročkas objaviš ogromnu beturinu!

----------


## željkica

*muma* i tu ti  :Klap: i od srca ti želim da sve bude uredu!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma* sretno draga... čestitam  :Very Happy:   :Sing:

----------


## žužy

Muma draga,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ nek se mrve prime čvrsto za mamu!A beta nek je prava velika  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## snupi

muma za +!

----------


## Muma

Hvala drage moje  :Love:

----------


## drama_queen

Svaka čast Muma  :Dancing Fever:  sad ~~~~~~~~~~~ do beturine  :Wink:

----------


## ljubilica

*muma*  :Klap: 
a sad uživancija!!

----------


## barbi26

*muma* miruj danas i sutra, a onda kad prođe implatacija laganin do bete, ogromne bete!

----------


## kameleon

muma  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da 19. bude lijepa brojčica!!!!!!!
 :Kiss:  svima!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kismet

muma i sve betočekalice i ponavljačice bete, vibram za vas!

----------


## nov@

> Muma,vibram da se mrvice čvrsto prime za mamu i da na moj ročkas objaviš ogromnu beturinu!


Potpisujem ovo Muma, svim čekalicama i trudilicama sretno!!!  ( Hrki, slavimo rođendan na isti dan  :Smile:  )

----------


## mg1975

*muma *  :fige:  za veliku betu...

----------


## Muma

Hvala  :Embarassed:  Šaljem svima big hug  :Love:  i nadam se da ćemo sve što prije doći do pozitivne bete! Moj plan je još danas malo više odmoriti (mislim, ipak je vikend, ne?) a onda sve laganini - šetnje, kave, sitne kućne razbibrige, kuhanje, koji kolačić, malo pospremanja... Na posao ne idem - planirala sam ali sam čula da vlada teror i pakao pa ću tu opciju razmotriti tek iza bete. Do tad...kako bi bubekica rekla - zeeeeeen.  :Cool:

----------


## snupi

muma bilo  bi mi jako drago da napokon imamo i jednu trudnu varaždinku sa foruma!

----------


## paty

tako je i kod mene bilo 2x8 stanični i1x6 stanični.primila su se dva ali se jedan prestao razvijati.nije prokucalo srce,zato mi je beta bila 15 dan 1575

----------


## sybylle

Pridružujem se lijepim željama i držim fige svim čekalicama-nek bude čim više lijepih vijesti ovaj mjesec!
Ja čekam novi postupak, ali vas svaki dan pratim i čekam nove lijepe velike bete  :fige:

----------


## Muma

Zamrla nam tema u zadnje vrijeme  :Nope:  Ajmo čekalice...
Ja sam tek 3dnt, nestao booster pa su i boobies malo popustile, kao i nadutost. Ništa se ne događa  :Raspa:

----------


## kameleon

muma, ja 7dnt...
i imam sve simptome od utrića  :Laughing: 
do sad uvijek imala simptome a beta 0 tako da.... :Cool: 
natukla već par kila jer non stop nešto žvačem..  :Smile: 
šetam,zujim,kuham,jedem,spavam, pa sve ispočetka...
 :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

Meni se ne spava od utrića. Spavala sam za vikend ujutro ili popodne sat vremena, ali zbog čistog nedostatka sna. Utrići mi samo dižu temperaturu. Osjećam se ko da sam na godišnjem, nema nikakvih pikanja niti ičeg sličnog, ali niti ne obraćam pažnju na to.  :Cool:  Ali znam da će me rano početi svrbiti prstići nad testićima. Kaj ću kad ih volim.  :Laughing:

----------


## Sandra1971

*Muma, kameleon* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusić ili betu!!!!!

----------


## kleopatra

Muma~~~~~~~~~ :Love: 
Kameleon~~~~~~~~ :Love: 
za veeelike betice !!!!!

----------


## Muma

*drama_queen* kako si? Ima kakvih vijesti?
*kameleon* planiraš kakav testić?

----------


## kameleon

da,drama, gdje si??? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
draga muma ja neću raditi test, razmišljam da vadim betu privatno, a vidi onda koje muke ima strašna...vadi opet pa opet, pa mi se sve čini da ću čekati 23.
svaki put mi je M došla na dan bete ili dan dva ranije...tako da kod mene će prvi simtom biti izostanak vještice ako se tako dogodi  :Cool: 
cure hvala vam na zagrljajima i vibricama, dobro dođu!!!  :Kiss: 
muma ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusić!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## drama_queen

evo curke ...odradih danas ß ...1,8 ...evo moram priznat da sam ovaj put i zaplakala ...malo me ovaj put ipak dotuklo  :Sad: 
muma, kameleon ~~~~~~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## kameleon

drama_queen  :Love: ,baš mi je žao...
drži se, draga  :Kiss:

----------


## 123beba

> evo curke ...odradih danas ß ...1,8 ...evo moram priznat da sam ovaj put i zaplakala ...malo me ovaj put ipak dotuklo


 :Sad:  žao mi je...  :Love:  neka te dragi sada mazi i pazi da se zajedno isplačete i kad skupite snage krenete dalje... Drži se!

----------


## bubekica

*drama_queen* grlim....cuvaj se.

----------


## drama_queen

hvala vam curke moje  :Kiss: 
sad sam oduzeta, pomalo se zbrojit, otrest i krenut dalje ...vjerovatno na jesen  :Wink: 
do tad ...ima da mi podgrijavate nadu svojim uspješnim postupcima  :Wink:

----------


## Sandra1971

*drama_queen* žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*drama_queen* baš mi je žao! Šaljem zagrljaje  :Love:  Žlim ti da što prije kreneš dalje.

----------


## Loly

drama_queen žao mi je,  sad odtuguj, pa na jesen u nove pobjede  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

drama_queen  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

podizem!  :Smile: 
danas mi je 1dpt, na poslu sam, uzivam uz spoznaju da ne moram trcat doma stavljat utrogestane (koristim crinone), pijuckam kavicu i gledam sunce kroz prozor  :Smile: 
ima koga u istoj fazi?

----------


## crvenkapica77

evo  ja   2dpt,   :Smile:     lezim   :Smile:  
ti 1dpt  i radis   kako to  ?

----------


## bubekica

u dogovoru s doktorom, rekao je da nema potrebe da sam doma, pogotovo jer mi je posao sjedeci i miran  :Smile:  a i fet je posrijedi, nije to isto kao "svjezi" ciklus (zbog posljedica stimulacije i punkcije). ovako ce vrijeme brze proci.

----------


## Bluebella

> podizem!
> danas mi je 1dpt, na poslu sam, uzivam uz spoznaju da ne moram trcat doma stavljat utrogestane (koristim crinone), pijuckam kavicu i gledam sunce kroz prozor 
> ima koga u istoj fazi?


ja sam isto radila nakon FET-a.. nema to nikakve veze dali radiš ili ne, ako se radi o uredskom poslu.
da .. crinone je super.... meni je sad već smanjena doza na 1 prije spavanja  :Smile: 
i baš je lijepo na poslu, večinom svi već znaju, lagano radim, pijem sokić  :Wink:  ne paše mi kava i uživam  :Smile: 

uživaj i ti... i čekamo lijepu betu za desetak dana  :Very Happy:

----------


## smarija

Bluebella i Bubekica molim vas za informaciju posto ste obe radile FET koilika vam je debljina endometrijuma bila na dan vracanja embrija

----------


## bubekica

*BB* ja sam od pocetka na 1 prije spavanja.
cekamo, cekamo  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella i Bubekica molim vas za informaciju posto ste obe radile FET koilika vam je debljina endometrijuma bila na dan vracanja embrija


moj endić je bio 9,8

----------


## bubekica

*smarija* odgovorila sam ti na odbrojavanju...

----------


## smarija

ok hvala cure

----------


## crvenkapica77

di ste  , kako ste  :D

----------


## bubekica

evo me, mah-mah, 3dpt  :Smile:  ludim od pospanosti i temperature (progesteronsko predoziranje  :Laughing: ). kod tebe?

----------


## crvenkapica77

meni 4dpt , ubi se od dosade :/
taj gel stavljas samo navecer ili ??

----------


## bubekica

da, 1 dnevno, navecer prije spavanja. ja sam na poslu pa je ok. samo sto mi se spava.

----------


## crvenkapica77

danas  5dpt   imam  bijeli  gusti  iscjedak  , bez mirisa  ,  ovakvo sto imam  jedino  pred  mengu   :Rolling Eyes:      (  nije  od  utrogestana  sigurno  )
sta  kazete  ,  imao  tko  ?

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo da se i ovde prijavim da sam danas 2dnt,10-stanicnog i 12-stanicnog embrija. Luda od iscekivanja,znate i same,samo mi se spava...vucem se laganini po stanu,tek od srijede planiram laganini sa setnjicama ako vrijeme posluzi.

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Meni je danas 15 dpt, vadila betu 90,3 uffff treba dočekat četvrtak, jel ima tko iskustva. Imala sam 2 postupka prije 1. beta 0 a drugi beta 1. Od jutros mučnine i tjeranje na povračanje. A od prije 4 dana non stop piškit. Jel ima šanse da je to to??? pliz help. :Embarassed:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

15 dpt beta 90,3 jel to jako loše????? Od jutros mučnine

----------


## Konfuzija

Nestrpljiva, nije beta mala, a i mučnine su dobar znak. U četvrtak ćeš sigurno znati, ali ja mislim da je to to.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*nestrpljiva* koliko star embrij/i je vracen?

----------


## nestrpljiva36

3 dana

----------


## crvenkapica77

tko ono piski non stop  ?  
i ja  piskim   svakih  30-40min   
sike  nista, nula  bodova,   od  pocetka   ne bole,   ispuhane   ma  ni od  utrica   nisu  se  promjenile
ostalo znate    :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Ne preostaje mi nego čekati sutra i nada ti se da će sve biti ok. Al moram priznat da nikad nisam toli štucala i podrigivala kao da imam bunar zraka u stomaku. I da osjetim povremeno bockanje u donjem dijelu stomaka. I imam osjećaj kao da imam upalu mišića na stomaku  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> 3 dana


Jesi ponavljala betu?  :fige:

----------


## Kadauna

> Ne preostaje mi nego čekati sutra i nada ti se da će sve biti ok. Al moram priznat da nikad nisam toli štucala i podrigivala kao da imam bunar zraka u stomaku. I da osjetim povremeno bockanje u donjem dijelu stomaka. I imam osjećaj kao da imam upalu mišića na stomaku


taj osjecaj upale misica u trbuhu je kad vratim film meni bio jedini simptom - skupa s povecim grudima sto sam pripisivala iskljucivo utricima

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Ne preostaje mi nego čekati sutra i nada ti se da će sve biti ok. Al moram priznat da nikad nisam toli štucala i podrigivala kao da imam bunar zraka u stomaku. I da osjetim povremeno bockanje u donjem dijelu stomaka. I imam osjećaj kao da imam upalu mišića na stomaku


i

I ja sam imala "upalu" tih donjih mišića 2 dana prije vađenja bete. Štucanje i podrigivanje takodjer  :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

E i ja stucam  :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Crvenkapice ja ti non stop piskim i isto s grudima ali nisam njih ni pratila

----------


## ANGEL_26

Mozda sam dosadna,dosadna sam i sebi ali pere me imam osjecaj takav pms. Maloprije sam se tako isplakala zbog gluposti i onda se sjetila bete ako bude 0. Takav sam papak,pa se sjetim strasne koja je to hrabra zena i sve vi koje ste prosle puno vise postupaka od mene.bas sam papak

----------


## sara10

*Angel26* pa samo prije par sati si govorila da ti miriše na dobro....imaš još do bete (02.05. jel tako!) pa još je rano za paniku :scared:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Ma mirisi na dobro al me uzasno strah...toliko mi je lakse s vama tu...ljubim vas sve i nek nam je svima beta do nebesa velika

----------


## sara10

To sigurno, i meni je lakše ovdje s vama, toliko krasnih i upornih cura, mora nam se jednom trud isplatit!!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Malo je rec krasnih...sara kad ti betu vadis?

----------


## nestrpljiva36

ANGEL 26 samo hrabro, ja sam od transfera imala osjećaj da ću uspjet nisam razmišljala  negativno i puno sam se smijala i pomoglo je. Jedino sto me sad brine je ta beta 90, sutra vadim opet i nadam se da će se duplat, valjda je bar jedan ostao u trbuhu i on je taj sto me bocka  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> Malo je rec krasnih...sara kad ti betu vadis?


Meni je sutra transfer, 3 dan...pa ću sutra javiti šta je posrijedi. Uglavnom na punkciji sam dobila 8 JS, punkcija bila u pon!!!

----------


## sara10

*Nestrpljiva* mislim da je to dobra beta, bitno da se podupla, držim  :fige:  za sutra i da nam javiš lijepe vijesti!!

----------


## mima32

Evo, našla sam vas i ja ovdje, da lakše podnesemo ovo iščekivanje  :Smile:

----------


## piki

Evo i mene. Danas 7 dpt morule (FET). Prije 3 dana su me počele boljeti cice i malo svrbiti i već sam se počela nadati (taj svrbež mi je bio jedino u postupku kad je bila biokemijska). I onda je to lagano prestalo tak da jučer ništa. Danas su mi povećane i lagano osjetljive i sva sam napuhnuta. Simptomi dođu, odu, dođu a ja lagano  :štrika: 
Mislim da je vikend idealan za napravit test (ili petak :Laughing: )
*nestrpljiva* da se lijepo podupla sutra!
*sara10* ~~~~~~~~~~ za transfer!

----------


## mima32

Ja pravim test u nedjelju makar bilo prerano... Nestrpljiva sam  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

E sad nekako me sad više ubija čekanje ove druge bete nego čekanje 15 dana do prve grrrrrrrr

----------


## mima32

:fige:  da se pravilno poduplala

----------


## nestrpljiva36

mima32 hvala na podršci i svima ostalima i da sve docekate velike beturine i da sve bude ok.

----------


## ANGEL_26

Drzim fige nestrpljiva da se to mali borac uhvatio....
Mima32 ma ja bi odma od sutra krenula s pisanjem testova hahahahaha....ajde ti u nedjelju onda. Ja jedva cekam kad javite + i velike bete.....nadam se plodnom proljecu...
Sara10 sretno i opusteno na transferu,ja svoj transfer nisam ni osjetila,pomislila sam kud je prije gotovo. Al zato punkciju jesam.  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Ja transfer nikad ne osjetim.....to je ionako skroz kratko...a punkciju sada zadnju nisam uopće osjetila, a inače prije bi osjetila neke grčiće, više neugoda nego bol, al ovaj put ništa. Ponedjeljak sam od "droge" cijeli dan prespavala!!!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Da i ja sam bila ko drogirana nakon punkcije. Ja sam svoju bome osjetila iako sam dobila neki koktelcic. A sva sreca da kratko traje. nije bilo nista strasno ali sam osjetila neku bol.

----------


## matty569

joj blago vama cure,meni transfer bio gori 100% od punkcije koja je bila skros bez droge.. navodno imam neki kao zid i dosta se namucila dok je prosla sa kateterom skros u maternicu..

----------


## mima32

Ja nisam skoro ništa osjetila ni tijekom punkcije ni transfera. Al prije punkcije sam popila Normabel i Ketonal i znam da nisam bila baš normalna. Svjestan si toga al ne možeš si pomoć, skroz čudan osjećaj. Ma i ja bi valjda već radila testiće iako je još prerano, al sva sreća nemam više nijednog doma pa ću se strpit do nedjelje  :Smile:

----------


## mssnoopy1204

Hej cure...eto i mene :Wink:  ja sam jos nova u svemu ovome od transfera mi je proslo 6.dana i stalno nesto pregledavam po sebi imam bockanja u trbuhu,placem cak i imam drhtavicu,boja koze mi se malo promjenila kao da imam nekakve crvene krugove znam da je jos jako rano al ne mogu docekati betu  :Sad:  ...a da vas pitam kada mogu napraviti kucni test?

----------


## mssnoopy1204

helo curke...ja sam sva vec u komi a tek mi je 6 dpt..vec sam napisala al nigdje ne mogu naci svoj post pa pisem ponovo..jos sam nova u svemu pa ne znam danima citam vase postove i sad me jos vise strah  :Sad: ( 
nego da vas pitam kad mogu napraviti prvi kucni test?

----------


## _plavusha_

Upadam ko padobranac, al valjda će te mi oprostiti....

Danas 7dpt, i jednostavno se čudno osjećam.... u nijednom postupku dosada ovako.. prije 2 dana i jučer takav pritisak i grčevi u donjem dijelu trbuha da sjedit nisam mogla, čak sam i trenirku morala skinuti sa sebe jer sam imala dojam da me steže. Spavam redovito poslije utrića ( barem 2 sata) i teško preživljavam dan bez toga. Osjećaj da imam temp. zadnja 2 dana, danas sam tek uzela toplomjer da uvjerim samu sebe da nisam luda, i tam piše 37,1. Grudi bolne i na pogled, al to pripisujem utrićima.. al jednostavno me muči nedostatak kondicije.... dok napunim perilicu za suđe toliko se uspušem da nema druge nego leći i odmoriti... i sve po kući tak radim u etapama....

Ima netko kakvu utješnu do jutra? naime moram sutra ginićki po novu dozu utrića...

Hvala unaprijed

----------


## sara10

Massnoopy i plavusha dobro došle, nema se tu puno za reći, normalno je da pratite simptome, al nema druge, morate biti strpljive, nema vam smisla prije 11,12 dnt raditi išta jer može biti lažno i samo će vas izluditi....Zaokupirajte se s nečim, čitajte, otiđite na kavicu s nekim, "ubijte" vrime da ne mislite o tome. Treba samo dočekat tih još 5-6 dana i tada ćete znati pravo stanje. Ja znam da je lako reći i ja sam uvijek luda drugi tjedan nakon transfera, al nema nam druge nego strpljenja.. :Cekam:  :Cekam: , naoružajte se time. Meni danas transfer u 10h, pa ću vam se i ja uskoro pridružit!!!

----------


## sara10

Massnoopy i plavusha koji vam je vo put i gdje ste u postupku?

----------


## Muma

*mssnoopy1204* ovisi kad je bio transfer, ali prije 10dnt ja ti ne bih preporučala da se maltretiraš s testovima.
*_plavusha_* zvuči jaaaaaako dobro! Tek sad si me sjetila da sam i ja non-stop spuštala trenirku skroz nisko jer me stezala i smetala, a nije da je nova i nekorištena.  :fige:

----------


## mssnoopy1204

sara10:meni je prvi put i sretno sa transferom..a sve mi je cudno jucer navecer su me probudili jaki bolovi i trajali cjelu noc, znam da nemam bas sanse da uspijem iz prve,ali...
..vec sam svima dosadna sa svojim simptomima ..

----------


## mssnoopy1204

prvi put mi je i u petrovoj sam  :Smile:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Danas beta 196,3  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  poduplala se. U pon  ponavljamo

----------


## željkica

*nestrpljiva* :klap    :Very Happy:

----------


## snupi

eto vidis!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Nestrpljiva bravo za duplanje...samo neka tako nastavi

----------


## crvenkapica77

nestrpljiva  cestitam   !!
ja  i jutros  imam   dvi crtice  , sutra  radim betu   

sva  sam   u  nekom cudu  , kao da  sanjam,  a  strah je  nenormalan   ....

----------


## piki

mssnoopy i plavusha dobro došle i da vrijeme čim brže prođe do testića/beta!
nestrpljiva lijepo se poduplala, čestitke, neka tako i nastavi!!!

----------


## žužy

*nestrpljiva36* , :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

Pozdrav svima!!! 
Čitam već neko vrijeme, a sad sam i čekalica pa reko da se javim! :Smile: ))
Malo ubrzano o ja! 4 inseminacije prošlje, pih! :Sad: 
3.dpt, prvi put ivf u prirodnom, uzela par dana slobodno i ludiiiim! Nisam mislila da će bit ovako, ali eto, nestrpljiva, bocka me stalno nešto, ali inače sam malo psiho pa bolje da idem kuhat ručak! :Smile: ))
Inače svima želim sreću najveću i veliku betu tako slatko iščekivanu.
Nick Frćka po maci koja je rodila 4.mala mačića, dan nakon mog transfera, a na moj rođendan! Nek bar jedna u kući! :Smile: ))

----------


## _plavusha_

> Massnoopy i plavusha koji vam je vo put i gdje ste u postupku?


na VV... i ovo mi je 5.postupak...odnosno 3.stimulirani...

----------


## mima32

nestrpljiva i crvenkapice, čestitam...

----------


## mssnoopy1204

Cestitke curama za pozitivne rezultate,nego da vas pitam kako rjesavate kucanske poslove ja sve radim normalno osim usisavanja ali tek od danas ( 7 dpt.)..a i muku mucim s aknama,opasipalo me po cijelom licu..

----------


## ANGEL_26

Nisam imala mira i 8dnt isla jutros test radit onaj najjeftiniji i nakon par minuta pokazala se sjena druge crte. Sad se ta crta vec vidi jako dobro. Proslo je dosta. Ali kad nebi bilo trudnoce to se nebi vidilo bar meni. Ostala bi ona jedna crta.stopericu ovitrele sam primila 13.4. Sto vi kazete.
Crvenkapice jedva cekam tvoju betu

----------


## matty569

Jutro 
ooo ovdje padaju plusici  :Very Happy: 
cestitam cure,jako mi je drago  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Neka i nastave svima nama....

----------


## matty569

> Neka i nastave svima nama....


kako si mi ti? si svjesna da imas plusic aaaaa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Nisam bome,ja ti nista ne vjerujem dok betu ne izvadim i popiskim jos koji plusic  :Smile:  totalno razumjem crvenkapicu i nadam se da ce danas objavit lijepu betu...ovo je ko san...a imam uzasan zatvor,moram po donat i kiwi... :Smile:  ili je od utrica ili od trudnoce.inace s tim nemam problema.

----------


## mima32

angel super  :Smile:  naša trudnica  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

Angel  :Very Happy:  za betu, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Klap:

----------


## crvenkapica77

angel   za  veliku betu      :Wink: 
koji ti je  danas   dpt  ?

sretno svima

----------


## crvenkapica77

moji cudesni simptomi 

od 6dpt sam imala bolove lagane u trbuhu do 11dpt pogotovo navecer kad legnem ...nije mi bilo svejedno , mislila sam da cu svaki tren procurit jer su bili kao menstrualni bolovi ....
smeđe , malo krvarenje, spotting  od 7dpt do juce 12dpt, po malo sa utricima izađe, pa nema po cijeli dan , ali obavezno sa utricima ujutro izađe, 
i juce vadim ja jutro betu osjetim doli nesto mokro, odem u wc i vidim smeđe pomjesano sa utricima, 
sike su bile citavo vrijeme mekane nek se i to zna !!nisu bolile  
test sam radila 5dan poslie brevactida + ali to moze biti brevactid zato moras ponoviti i 6 dan koji je opet bio + 
onda odem u ljekarnu kupit drugi da potvrdi popodne i opet + e reko to je valjda to , 7 dpt opet + i tad je i bila beta 
drugi simptomi nisu bili

----------


## ANGEL_26

Crvenkapice danas 9dnt

----------


## mssnoopy1204

Angel ti si radila transfer 19.4 jel da?

----------


## ANGEL_26

18.4

----------


## sara10

*Matty569* kako si  :Bye:  ???

----------


## Frćka

Čestitam svima na plusićima!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## matty569

> *Matty569* kako si  ???


ej dragicka  :Smile:   ma bezveze sam pomirila se da nista od ovog puta,od sub vise nista ne boli,sise se i ispuhale tj nisu vise napete velike jesu + secer na kraju dana smedje koje se jucer i danas povecava tako da sutra bi mogla vjestica na vrata... idemo dalje
kako si mi ti?

----------


## sara10

*Matty* žao mi je  :Sad: , znam da je teško uvijek kada dobijemo m , al draga Matty daj si malo vremena koliko ti treba, skupi snagu i u nove pobjede...
Ja sam ok, danas mi 4 dnt, malo sam prvih dan-dva bila napuhana i osjećala jajnike, al sad se sve smirilo.

----------


## matty569

sad su sve nade i vibrice usmjerene tebi , drzim fige do neba,pus

----------


## Frćka

7dpt, ne osjećam ama baš ništa, mislim da ništa ni ovaj put... :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Frćka nemoj tako, samo hrabro do bete i vidjet ćeš da će biti dobro!!!

----------


## Frćka

Kika222 hvala puno na podršci! Puno mi znači!
Danas sam prvi dan na poslu i svi pitaju šta ima, a ja...na rubu da zaplačem ako me još neko priupita! Uf! Nemam pojma šta me pere ovako!

----------


## dino84

> 7dpt, ne osjećam ama baš ništa, mislim da ništa ni ovaj put...


ovako se isto i ja osjećam samo što je meni 6dpt.

----------


## sara10

Frćka i dino84 iz og razloga sam ja ostala doma da sam mirna bez obzira kakav ishod bio, meni danas 4 dnt, al ajmo malo pozitive vas dvije, pa nije ništa izgubljeno :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

Frćka, promjene raspoloženja u ovom periodu su i te kako mogući. Nemoj tražiti nikakve simptome i pokušaj živjeti normalno. Beta je jedini pokazatelj je li uspjelo ili ne.

----------


## Frćka

Dino84 baš gledam okolo kad ćeš napisat svoje simptome, znam da ti 6dpt!
Sara10, ja bila doma od punkcije, 19.4., pa sve do danas. Nakon transfera par dana šarafali me jajnici, ja se počela smijuljit, zdravo jest, šejkovi itd, a onda u subotu ujutro me presjeklo kad sam se digla (5dpt) i od tada niš simtoma, počela malo ludit i odlučila danas radit i evo sad radim i dopisujem se s vama! :Laughing: 
Sve znam što kažete, Amazonka dobro govoriš, beta je konačna, ali svi nešto osjećaju, a meni ni od utrića, niš :Sad: ...
Lakše uz vas, totalno!!! Sad mi priznajem malo bolje!!!Hvalaaaa cureeeeee :Very Happy: 
Upravo sam šefu rekla da me pusti dok napišem post, pa ću onda... :Cool:  :Laughing:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Danas beta 875,7 jeeeee u petak kod dr.

----------


## kika222

Čestitam od sveg srca nestrpljiva 36!!!!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

Frćka koji dan su ti embriji vraćeni (drugi, treći, peti)?

----------


## Frćka

Kako je lijepo vidjet ovu betu! :Very Happy: 
Sara, 3.dan su mi vratili mrvicu, danas 8dpt i dalje, niš od simptoma! :Sad:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Frćka i meni su bili vraćeni 3 dan 3 mrvice. Ne opterećuj se sa simptomima, pokušaj barem da to ne radiš. Ja sam ovaj put prazne glave krenila sa svim i više je moj dragi bio nervozan nego ja. Ja ti u početku isto nikakve bitne simptome nisam imala, osim što sam od 9 dana stalno znala štucnut i po par puta podrignut kao da imam balon zraka u stomaku. Meni što je dalo nade za razliku od prva 2 puta je taj što nisam procurila na dan menze. Al ni onda nije se baš nešto specijalno događalo. Rekla sam da testove neću radit al eto taj 14 dan to je bilo jače od mene, dragi je otišao kod kolege da ne plačemo zajedno a ja jedva čekala da ode. I  onda....nemoš piškit grrrr užas. Pa jedva nacjedila nešt da napravim test, ok odma je pokazao plus a onda se sjetim što je dr rekao da ne radim testove jer mogu biti lažno pozitivni grrrr e sad bi se veselio i plakao. 15 dan vadila krv beta 90 uh kaže dr bolje da je preko 100 pa ponovimo za dva dana, eeeee to je ono najgore čekanje od muke taj dan jedva dolazim iz bolnice koliko mi je muka povezujem to sa nervozom jer prvi put da sam uopće dogurala do pozitivne bete i opet čekaj. 17 dan beta 196,3 kaze dr ok raste al ajd jos jednu za 4 dana opet čekaj. i eto jučer beta 875,7 nadam se da će sve bit ok. Znam da tu još ima čekanja al eto pokušavam odvratit misli negdje dalje. i da Frćka ovaj put sam se puuuuno smijala jako puno, kažu smijeh pomaže meni je......Sretnoo svimaa. A ja u petak na uzv da vidimo gdje su.....

----------


## sara10

Frćka, meni je danas 5 dnt, ni ja nemam neke posebne simptome, samo su mi grudi malo osjetjive i to je to!!!

----------


## sara10

*Nestrplljiva* čestitam ti od srca  :Klap:  Meni su također vraćena 3 embrija, i ja se ne opterećujem puno i baš sam nekako opuštena, ali mi je jučer jedna s posla digla tlak (jer sam dobila jedan SMS koji me je uznervozio), ali sam se smirila jer ipak sam sad sebi najvažnija, odnosno da se moje mrve prilipe, nego neka tamo tračerica!!! Kod mene je ista stvar, ja bi dosada isto uvik dobila menz. na dan kad trebam dobit, tako da ni ja ne mislim radit nikakav test dok ne dođe rok za menz, ako to prođe "suho" ima nade...

----------


## Frćka

Nestrpliva 36 i Sara 10, sad bi ja s vama na jednu kavu! Hihihi! Znači i meni i Sari možda bude nešto? Uhuuuu! Znam da ne treba osluškivati tijelo i zbog utrića, al ja ne čujem ništa, pa što kažeš najbolje se samo smijati, ja ću sama sebi! Pa šta bude! Isto neću još nikakve testiće, predomislila sam se, jer ih ne volim više vidjeti s jednom crticom! :Crying or Very sad:  
A Nestrpljiva, beta je tu da raste i hoće još više! :Very Happy: 
Sara, tebi danas 5 dpt...započinje imlantacija (ugnježdenje) i blastocista sve više tone u sluznicu! :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Ah i ja bi Frćka, evo jedna  :Coffee:  za nas tri!!!! Frćka nadam se da će se bar jedna implantirati od ove tri. A tvoja se već vjerojatno lijepo ugnijezdila, sigurno joj je lijepo kod svoje mame  :Love:

----------


## dino84

Ja nikada ne dobije M kada koristim utriće, tako da uvijek radim test jer se kod nas u RI dosta kasno radi beta pa tako da znam na čemu sam. Pa mislim da ću tako i ovaj put. Osim ako mi ne ponestane hrabrosti. Kod mene i dalje nema nikakvih simptoma, a i ovo nešto malo što me pika i boli, pripisujem utrićima tako da mi ne preostaje ništa drugo nego čekati  :Cekam: 

*Nestrpliva*​, čestitam ti i želim ti mirnu trudnoću!

----------


## Frćka

Sara, ja sam sigurna da se već gnjezde sve tri kod tebe! Kod mene će bit kad prestanem pušit, a neznam kako! :Sad:  Prvih par dana sam bila super, a od juče...nesmijem ni reć!Uf!
Dino, i meni je beta tek 10.5., čak neznam ni di se vadi, ali uputnicu staru već imam! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Kadauna

> implantation doesn’t depend on anything you can do or stop doing, and  that once embryos arrive to our uterus, the endometrium is in charge of  the rest


znam da Frka uvijek piše da ležati nakon transfera moraju samo žene kojima su jajnici povećani, hiperstimulacija i tako, no naišla sam na rečenicu koja tu upravo opisuje, da mirovanje nema ama baš nikakvog utjecaja na implantaciju.

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Nema, meni je dr da mi strogo zabranjuje ležanje, mirovanje da ali u smialu šetnje, ispijanje kava i sve laganini. Prva 2 puta sam uglavnom ležala i čekala a sad sam obrnuto. Sve normala svaki dan po sat vremena aktivne šetnje, svaki dan na zraku i sve što je uobičajeno...khm khm samo što se moj dragi uhvatio kuhinje pa kuha ( muški to malo gore čini mi se proživljavaju). Frćka samo ne moj naglo prestat pušit jer ni to nije dobro ali postupno probaj smanjit koliko možeš.

----------


## Frćka

Ma bila smanjila, ali kako ne osjećam ništa i ne vjerujem, uhvatilo me opet, još gore! :Sad: 
Valjda preveliko iščekivanje...Uf! 
A što se tiče mirovanja, slažem se s Nestrplijivom kojoj je uspjelo!!! :Very Happy:  Šetnjice, laganini, čak je zabranjeno ležanje zbog cirkulacije, odn. prokrvljenosti maternice! Zato se nebi smjelo pušiti jer cigarete sužavaju krvne žile, jedino pit alkohol koji ih širi!  :Laughing:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Ja sam prije transfera počela konzumirat puno svježe cikle a to sam i nastavila. A budući da imamo miom maximalno sam izbacila mlječne proizvode i crveno meso. Puno svežeg voća i povrća. Točnije 1 cikla, 1 mrkva, 1 jabuka, 1 banana i to sve zajedno smixam i preživam cijeli dan.

----------


## Frćka

Dodat ću onda i ja samo ciklu u moj jutarnji šejk! :Smile:

----------


## LOTTOS

Bokic curke moje, nije me bilo neko vrijeme ali nisam gubila vrijeme, pa da vam se i tu javim
Sve cetitke novim trudnicama
Puno vibrica svim cekalicama
Big hug svim tuznicam
Kod mene vam je ovako, nisam se dosadivala nego bez predaje isla u nove pobjede
Bila u nekom polustimuliranom , 
22.04 bila na punkciji i dobili jednu stanicu
25.04 bila na transferu prekrasnog embrija ali opet nije islo po planu pa smo ga ponavljali za 4 sata
E sad cekamo betu 10.05
Eto toliko, ljubim vas i grlim sve

----------


## ANGEL_26

Evo da i javim i ovde da je moja beta 12dnt 522, a 9dnt je bila 118...sto ovo znaci da su se oba copila...

----------


## mima32

Angel, možda su blizančeki  :Smile:

----------


## crvenkapica77

moguce   draga   :Smile: ))   a  za  trbuh  ne  brini   mislim  da  je  to  normalno  sto je  napuhan  , imas  redovitu  stolicu  ?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Oooo vidi ti trudnica...čestitam  :Smile: 
Meni danas bio transfer..sutra mi 1dpt ???? Dr mi napisao vaditi betu 12 dpt...pa ne znam da li danas računam kao 1 dan ili sutra??..Nije da mi je prebitno dan/dva kad znam da neću moći izdržati do 11 ili 12 dpt :/
I da...za terapiju sam dobila Duphastone 3X1, Andol 100; Folicin 2X1 te Decortin 3X1....bez utrića....kažu da je Duphastone dovoljan...

----------


## ANGEL_26

Imam redovitu stolicu crvenkapice

----------


## bubekica

> Oooo vidi ti trudnica...čestitam 
> Meni danas bio transfer..sutra mi 1dpt ???? Dr mi napisao vaditi betu 12 dpt...pa ne znam da li danas računam kao 1 dan ili sutra??..Nije da mi je prebitno dan/dva kad znam da neću moći izdržati do 11 ili 12 dpt :/
> I da...za terapiju sam dobila Duphastone 3X1, Andol 100; Folicin 2X1 te Decortin 3X1....bez utrića....kažu da je Duphastone dovoljan...


Tako je, sutra ti je 1dpt. Malo mi je neobicno samo duphastoni, al valjda doktor zna  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## sara10

*Želimo bebu* sutra ti je 1 dnt. Ja sam isto ovaj put dobila po prvi put Decortin uz utrogestane. Ali ga ja pijem po pola ujutro i navečer i utrići 3x2.

----------


## MajaPOP

> Danas beta 875,7 jeeeee u petak kod dr.


Supeeer! Cestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## MajaPOP

> Bokic curke moje, nije me bilo neko vrijeme ali nisam gubila vrijeme, pa da vam se i tu javim
> Sve cetitke novim trudnicama
> Puno vibrica svim cekalicama
> Big hug svim tuznicam
> Kod mene vam je ovako, nisam se dosadivala nego bez predaje isla u nove pobjede
> Bila u nekom polustimuliranom , 
> 22.04 bila na punkciji i dobili jednu stanicu
> 25.04 bila na transferu prekrasnog embrija ali opet nije islo po planu pa smo ga ponavljali za 4 sata
> E sad cekamo betu 10.05
> Eto toliko, ljubim vas i grlim sve


Drzim fige draga da nam svima ovo proljece uljepsa zivote!!!

----------


## Zima77

svima želim pozitivne bete a lottos tebi sretno

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Hvala cure na savjetu...a dobila sam Duphastone 3X1, Folacin aj ok, Decortin radi antiTPO povišenog...Crinone gel je pisao ali pošto u Pž treba3 dana  da stigne, kaže dr da ne treba...ok..ja tako slušam....

----------


## sara10

*Želimo bebu* koji dan su ti vraćeni embriji?

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Jučer mi je vraćen embrij, 2 dan, 2stanični...

----------


## clematis

hej curke danas mi je 6 pt i od jucer osjecam neke grčiće u donjem dijelu trbuha i sad mi je palo na pamet da nije menga.
Ali za  m je ionako rano, tek 05.05. bi trebala stici i nikad prije nemam grceve vec tek 2 dan.

Da li je neka od vas to osjetila, pogotovo one curke koje su vec bile na beti i trudne su?
e da dobila sam u pon inekciju decapeptyl-a a i moram uzimat 3x2 utrica.

----------


## mare41

angel, koliko su stari bili embriji?

----------


## Frćka

> hej curke danas mi je 6 pt i od jucer osjecam neke grčiće u donjem dijelu trbuha i sad mi je palo na pamet da nije menga.
> Ali za  m je ionako rano, tek 05.05. bi trebala stici i nikad prije nemam grceve vec tek 2 dan.
> 
> Da li je neka od vas to osjetila, pogotovo one curke koje su vec bile na beti i trudne su?
> e da dobila sam u pon inekciju decapeptyl-a a i moram uzimat 3x2 utrica.


Sve što sam dosada pročitala kod trudnica da su ti grčevi oko 6,7dnt dobar znak! To nije ni blizu mengi, opusti se!Bit će to dobro! Za betuuuu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva36

clematis, to ti je normalno. Ja sam imala grčeve kao pred menzu pa i sad ponekad, beta pozitivna, fino se poduplala a u petak idemo na 1. uzv i nadamo se da je sve ok. Samo opušteno  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

> ovako se isto i ja osjećam samo što je meni 6dpt.


I ja se isto osjecam  :Sad:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Mare41 bili su trodnevni.
Clematis to je dobar znak...samo da kazem ako neka od vas osjeca temperaturu u nogama kao muskulfiber samo blagi e to je meni bio znak da sam trudna..i potjeralo me da radim test tako rano.

----------


## Frćka

10 dpt i dalje ne osjećam ništa! Mislim da neću radit test tako skoro, bar ne sutra, bolje da uplatim loto, prije ću dobit! :Sad: 
Niko od čekalica ne piše o simptomima? Sedmorka, ima li šta?

----------


## corinaII

Dobro jutro svima, vrijeme je za jednu lipu jutarnju kavicu ☕... 
Popodne malo u šetnjicu  :Smile:  sve laganini s noge na nogu......

----------


## sara10

*Frćka*  draga, meni je danas 7 dnt i sike su mi nabujale, al ono jedan dan ih osjećam malo više, a drugi malo manje. Npr. sinoć koda su mi za 2 broja narasle, a jutros opet normalno. I zadnjih par večeri budem jako napuhnuta i zatvorena (ali ja inače imam nekad probleme sa probavom, reguliram to inače čajevima, donatom...) pa ne znam je li to mogu uzet u obzir kao simptom, ali ujutro nakon marende i kavice se lijepo "ispraznim" (oprostite na izrazu) i onda tokom dana je ok! To je to kod mene, nikakvih drugih simptoma nemam. A sve gledać oće li mi iskočit koja veća bubuljca na licu jer to je meni siguran znak menz., ali evo zasad ništa. Nastojim se ne opterećivat simptomima...Frćka ništa to ne mora značit ako nemaš simptome, ja sam dosad uvika imala neke simptomčiće (grčiće, nauhanost, sike bolile) pa bi dobila menz. A i sve trudnice kažu da su simptomi trudnoće i menz. isti!!!

----------


## Frćka

Uf! Sara, i ja dobijem prištić pred mengu, a čak ni njega nema još! Bar nešto! :Smile:  Nadam se da su nam ovi simptomi i nesimptomi znak da smo trudne!!! :Very Happy: 
Čitam od prve stranice ovog foruma već danima, oči mi ispadoše, pa se veselim kad neko napiše pozitivan test, kao da se sad dešava, a ne prije tri godine! Nisam vjerovala da će me uhvatit ovakvo nestrpljenje! Joj!

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* koji je tebi ovo put da si u postupku? Sory, možda negdje prije i piše, ali ne da mi se sad vraćat...  Ajme Frćka da smo barem trudne, kad ćeš ti vadit betu? Ja računam ako ne dobijem do ponedjeljka da ima nae za mene jer pon će mi bit 14 dana nakn punkcije (tj. ovulacije), a u sri bi vadila betu ako to dočekam bez srvenila!!!

----------


## Frćka

Sara, nakon 4 inseminacije, ovo mi je 1.IVF prirodni, utrići i to je to! meni je sutra 14.dan nakon punkcije! Ali prije sam uzimala duphaston i ne dobijem stvari (nizak mi je progesteron bio, dva puta vadila, jednom čak 0.9!), nego dva dana nakon što ih prestanem pit, sad utrići, pa šta oni ne odgađaju menstruaciju? Mislim dok ih koristim, nebi trebala dobit ili?

----------


## sara10

Ja uvijek dobijem unatoč tome što ih koristim, s tim da se prvi dan pojavi mala crvena točkica, al meni je to znak dolaska vještice i onda drugi dan počme kako treba, a vidila sam i kod dosta dr. cura da je tako, tj. da dobiju m. iako koriste utriće....

----------


## sara10

Joj Frćka, ako ti nije izbacio prisštić i još sutra ne dobiješ, moglo bi to biti to....Joj tako sam uzbuđena zbog tebe, jedva čekam da saznamo tvoj rezultat, ako ti ostneš trudna, onda ću i ja ha,ha,ha...pa ćemo zajedno  :Sing:  i  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

A mogu samo čekat, ja bi trebala, odnosno nebi  :Smile: , sutra dobit! Test mi se ne radi jer ne osjećam ništa, možda u ponedeljak po betu, pa da rješim dilemu? Ako naravno ne dobijem! Ajme što ovo izluđujeeee, kod inseminacija uopće nisam bila ovakva, nisam čekala ništa, kakva beta! Od duphastona bi dobila sve simptome, napravila test i  :Crying or Very sad: ! Mrzim testove, vidjela sam samo dva plusića do sad kad sam iz svoje rezerve natjerala sestru i frendicu da se testiraju kod mene jer sam znala da su trudne! :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

ha haha, stavljat ću kilu pudera da ne vidim prišt ako se pojavi, a neću ti ništa reć dok ti ne saznaš jer ti si TRUDNAAAAAAA! :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Obavezno moraš javit, a javit ćeš lijepe vijeti, to predosjećam!!! Ma ja mislim da isto neću radit testove, to će me samo zbunit jer mogu bit i lažni rezultati. Prvo čekam da ne dobijem menz, a onda beta!!! Joj Frćka tako bi te htjela upoznat, baš si mi omilila nekako, ako te nekad put odvede put juga (ti si iz Rijeke, jel tako) možeš mi se javit!!!

----------


## Frćka

Južno odlazim ljeti, od muža roditelji od Benkovca, dao bog da ti dodjem velika i debela! :Very Happy:  Jedino, kraj imena ti je 10, nisu valjda godine? haha šalim se, jer moje su skoro 4x tako da me zato sad malo i hvata panika, prošli tjedan napunila 38! :Shock:  za rođendan sam poželila bebu, a taj dan mi se maca omacila! reko ok! prošle godine na početku poželila ja blizance, dečka i curicu, ali da rodim u 12 mjesecu, kad ono moja mlađa sestra, blizanci, dečko i curica, rodila u 12, mjesec prije termina, tako da pošto ja želim trudnoću, sve koje ste blizu meni duhom ćete sigurno zatrudniti! sara, želim ti od srca i svim ostalim curama :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

U mom potpisu vidiš godište, ja 35 god (rođena u 12 mjes), ma tu smo mi sve otprilike...godina više-manje ne igra puno, ma doći ćeš ti TRBUŠASTA ovo ljeto, pa ćeš rodit kao i tvoja sestra otprilike 12 ili 01 mjes, samo godinu poslije i djeca će vam biti praktički vršnjaci (sa god dana razlike, al to se kasnije ne primjećuje) to i od  :Heart:  želim!!!

----------


## sara10

Ovo zadnje je trbalo pistati: to ti od  :Heart:  želim!!!

----------


## sara10

Ma vidi koliko griješim u pisanju....od brzine  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

haha da bar! :Very Happy:  Tek sam vidjela kad sam napisala,vidim oligo...kod tvog muža,  mi smo muku mučili dvije god sa lošim nalazima od mog, pod "kako popraviti spermiogram" sam napisala, baci oko!  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Idem na posao! javiiiim  seeeee!!! Uživaj u danu! Svima, za bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*sara i frćka* baš te mi simpa sa simptomčićima, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!
ja vam nisam imala nikakve posebne simptome sve isto kada će m doć.

----------


## Frćka

> *sara i frćka* baš te mi simpa sa simptomčićima, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!
> ja vam nisam imala nikakve posebne simptome sve isto kada će m doć.


Željkić, ma ja nemam ni to! :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

> Željkić, ma ja nemam ni to!


he he ma doće neki znak!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

> haha da bar! Tek sam vidjela kad sam napisala,vidim oligo...kod tvog muža,  mi smo muku mučili dvije god sa lošim nalazima od mog, pod "kako popraviti spermiogram" sam napisala, baci oko!


Pronaći ću taj tvoj post, ali moj muž se već jako duga kljuca vitaminima i sjemenkama (bundevine, suncokret, bučine, od vitamina selen, cink...ma svašta još nešto) i mislim da je to imalo utjecaja na kvalitetu njegove sperme (doduše nedovoljno za prirodnu oplodnju) jer smo sada dobili stvarno odlične embrije (najbolje dosad). Ma nije mom M ništa teško, ja mislim da bi on najradije umjesto mene išao u postupak da može!!! A Frćka šta je kod vas problem?

----------


## sara10

> *sara i frćka* baš te mi simpa sa simptomčićima, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bete!
> ja vam nisam imala nikakve posebne simptome sve isto kada će m doć.


Željkice, koliko se ja sjećam nekih tvojih postova, zar nisi spominjala da si imala probadanje u trbuhu ili napuhanost, valove vrućine i sike nabujale???

----------


## Frćka

> Pronaći ću taj tvoj post, ali moj muž se već jako duga kljuca vitaminima i sjemenkama (bundevine, suncokret, bučine, od vitamina selen, cink...ma svašta još nešto) i mislim da je to imalo utjecaja na kvalitetu njegove sperme (doduše nedovoljno za prirodnu oplodnju) jer smo sada dobili stvarno odlične embrije (najbolje dosad). Ma nije mom M ništa teško, ja mislim da bi on najradije umjesto mene išao u postupak da može!!! A Frćka šta je kod vas problem?



Pišem drugi put, nekako sam izbrisala. Uglavnom prije dvije god nizak meni progesteron, obavila hsg, sve ok, a dragom nalazi dvije te god isto katastofa oligo..., i sad na prvoj inseminaciji kod njega odjedanput normo... i sve do sad, tako da nešto kod mene, neće mrvica da se ulovi! Ovo za muža mislim da je čak zadnji post, od 25.4. U biti nemamo pojma, sve, ali ništa, pa budi, ne budi lud! :Raspa:

----------


## Frćka

> he he ma doće neki znak!!!!!!


Samo da ne dođe prišt na sred face! :Laughing:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sara10

Slažem se Frćka! Evo ja danas bila malo shopingu, baš mi je bilo lipo, dok svi rade, ja lipo po komodu u trg.centar i ono baš lipo opušteno razgledavala i kupila par stvari sebi i poklon za jedan dječ. rođendan!!! :balon:

----------


## Frćka

Baš mi je drago, skitnice!!! Ja na posao i s posla za čas, pa evo na laptop odmah! Nek si malo olakšala karticu, ups mislim dušu! :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

> Samo da ne dođe prišt na sred face!


a neeeeeeee on nesmi  :voodoo: 

*sara,*tribala bi i ja u shooping sve mi malo ko balon sam  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Blago tebi željkić, ja bi bila ko baloooon! :Very Happy:

----------


## dino84

Frćka, draga, od kuda sad beta 30.05. u potpisu?? Evo ti prvi simptom, zbunjena si kao trudnica  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

O bože! Znači da sama odgađam!Uf! :Evil or Very Mad: 
dino, kako si? Osjećaj šta?

----------


## dino84

Ma nista posebno. Jucer i danas na dnevnom ulosku su mi bile neke dvije tockice krvi, to mi nikada do sada u postupku nije bilo. Trbuh me povremeno malo zaboli. Jedino sto mi se jako spava,obavezno spavam po danu i navecer vec u 22 sam spremna za krevet. To je za mene cudno jer inace malo spavam. 

A kako si ti? I gdje nam je ostatak velicanstvene sedmorke?

----------


## željkica

> Blago tebi željkić, ja bi bila ko baloooon!


još malo još malo! 

*dino* i ja sam ti samo spavala čak sam i na poslu zaspala  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

OOOOOOOOOO! Napisala sam prije da sam za svoj roođendan poželila bebu, a ti si baš na moj rođendan imala transfer!!! Bit će, bit! To je to! Te točkice taman kad treba, 8, 9 dan! :Very Happy:  
Neznam šta se sedmorka ušutila, Sara i ja smo tu cijelo vrijeme,znamo i kad na wc idemo! :Laughing: Ostatak ekipe nikako dozvat! I tebe smo jedva dobile! :Smile:

----------


## dino84

Tu sam ja, nemam baš nešto za napisati pa vas samo čitam. Baš lijepo, transfer na tvoj rođendan, a betu vadimo na rođendan naše *vatre86*  :Smile:  Bit će razloga za slavlje.
Ali ovaj put mi je definitivno najveselija ekipa koja čeka betu! Cure, stvarno ste zakon  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Hi hi, ja tek nemam šta za napisati, simptomi 0, al nedam se ja, ima da se 10.05. sve zapali od beturina na vatrin rođendan! :Laughing: Ma nekako je tu lakše, čak me i M više voli, što sam više s vama! :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Citam vas ovdje redovito jer ste bas zanimljive, a vidim da se i moje ime spiminje..bit ce to pravi party za ekipu..veselim se skupa s vama, kao da vadim ja svoju betu.. :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Pa na kraju koliko smo zajedno, to su sve naše bebe! :Laughing:  ja ću taj dan popiti i to pravu neku ljutu, samo nek mi neko zabrani, šta god bude! :Cool:

----------


## Ruthy

Evo ja se odazivam ali više ne znam gdje pišem ... *sara i frćka,* baš ste me nasmijale, Frćka ti si dobra vila i šalji vibre i meni, pliz ... samo da ne dođe M  :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

> Evo ja se odazivam ali više ne znam gdje pišem ... *sara i frćka,* baš ste me nasmijale, Frćka ti si dobra vila i šalji vibre i meni, pliz ... samo da ne dođe M


ma Ruthy i ja skakućem malo nakon transfera malo na odbrojavanje, još se nisam našla! :Laughing:  Naravno da šaljem dobre vibrrriiiceeeee, za betuuuuu u ponedjeljak!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Neće doć M! Vidjet ćeš beturinu! A kako da nisi neki testić zašarala do sad? :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Pa nisam jer sam dobia info da su zbilja nepouzdani.. frendica moja ujutro popiškila minus, a poslije beta bila preko 400 --- ma joj ne dam se, a možda i u subotu odem na betu (biologiva kaže da može se vidjeti i 12dan 
btw - oni 1 dnt broje dan t!

----------


## sara10

Hej curke, evo i mene opet. Frćka i kod mene muž poslipodne malo na komp. išao. *Ruthy* koji dan su tebi embriji vraćeni?

----------


## sara10

> a neeeeeeee on nesmi 
> 
> *sara,*tribala bi i ja u shooping sve mi malo ko balon sam


Što se shopinga tiče Željkice baš sam danas u H&M-a vidila da imaju robu za trudnice, svašta: košulje, majice, rastezljive gaće...ali sve onako moderno ne bapski, tamo u onom dijelu di su grudnjaci, pidžame i sl. pa eto za informaciju...

----------


## mima32

Šta nije da samo u Areni imaju taj trudnički odjel. Ja sam si tamo prošle godine kupila dvoje super hlače (nažalost ne zbog trudnoće, neg me cista mučila). Ja sam živi dokaz da sam se izludila testovima, pa ako možete izdržat nemojte ih radit. Ja nisam mogla  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Mima32 ja mislim na splitski H&M u City-a!!!

----------


## mostarka86

evo još jedne iz skupine "sedam"...ja vala nemam ništa prijaviti, meni je 5dnt, ništa ne boli, ništa ne šarafa, imam ogromne valunge, vrućina me izludi i užasno bolne grudi (ali to pripisujem utrićima, kao i do sada). mislim da mi je malo rano za bilo šta, javim vam ako bude promjena...svima želim ogromnu sreću i da budu ugodno iznenađene, a posebno mojoj "sedmorki"  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Sorry jos nisam polovila otkud je tko  :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Sara, E mi je vraćen 4 dan...

----------


## Frćka

Jutrooooooo! Ruthy šta ne spavaš kao svaka trudnica? :Smile:  Šta je tebi danas 11dpt? Meni ništa više nije jasno, Mostarki je 5dpt, meni 11dpt, sara tebi 9 ili?...a svima beta 10.05.?
Ja se jedva čekala probudit da upalim laptop! :Laughing:

----------


## Ruthy

Ma ja ti zaspem već u 22,30 tako da sam ujutro već u 6 budna... a da ne spominjem one dnevne odmore (2-3) po pola sata.. .ako je to dokaz T eto ga  :Smile:  
Meni je T bio 23. i danas mi je kakti 10 ako ne brojim dan t. Jučer sam zabrijala i rekoh 8 (?) ne znam što mi je bilo ... sva sam smušena. Idem sutra na betu, jer biologica kaže da je sutra 11 i da se vidi ako ima šta ... pa-.-..

ne znam zašto je vama tek 10.5. beta??

----------


## Frćka

Ma u Rijeci fantaziraju! Mislim da ću ja u ponedeljak, to će mi biti 14dpt ako ga dočekam, čisto da se malo bocnem, jer i dalje simptomi 0! :Laughing:  I tebi je kao i Dini transfer bio na moj rođendan!!!Ma ja kažem to je to! :Very Happy:

----------


## mima32

Dobro jutro svima.  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Šta nije da samo u Areni imaju taj trudnički odjel. Ja sam si tamo prošle godine kupila dvoje super hlače (nažalost ne zbog trudnoće, neg me cista mučila). Ja sam živi dokaz da sam se izludila testovima, pa ako možete izdržat nemojte ih radit. Ja nisam mogla


Slažem se , ne testovima! I tako se mora vaditi beta opet da budemo sigurne, a do tada poludit, bio - ili +!!! A treba biti :Cool:

----------


## Frćka

Jutro Mimaaaaaa! Kad je ono beta opet il sam nešto preskočila?

----------


## Ruthy

Jutro Mima! 
Frćka, sigurna sam da je to dobar znak! A koji si ti dan imala t? Ja više ništa ne znam, mislim, zbrajam, oduzimam, dijelim pa množim, i uvijek sve ponovo...

----------


## Frćka

Ja sam imala 22.4., tako da je danas 11dnt, prvi dan t se računa kao 0, tako sam skužila! mislim da Mima danas opet vadi betu, Mimaaaaa držimo figeeeee!
Ruthy, ako je tebi sutra 11dnt, a 4 dan vraćeni embriji, mora biti beta na papiru! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Sad čitam što pišem, i kao da se s matematikom nikad nisam srela. Totalno sam zbrčkana.  Ali evo, transferiran mi 4dnevni E. Dan transfera je bio 23.4. Biologica kaže da je to bio 1dnt! Na pismu stoji da napravim test 12 dan. Tako da je danas 10 po vašoj računici a 11 po bilogičnoj. Ako sam dobro preračunala. Sutra idem vadit betu. 
I ne mogu da sama sebi ne  :Klap:  na računanje.. totalna smušenost da je znak T bilo bi izvrsno!

----------


## Frćka

Tebi je to kao dan više, kao da je 12dpt sutra, u biti kao da je 15 dana prošlo od ovulacije (4+11)! Imaš dan prednosti, pa nam je u stvari isto, jer je meni mrvica vraćena 3.dan! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Pa da, imala si punkciju u petak 19?? Vidim da smo si bliske, pa to je to!? Možeš i ti sutra po betu  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Drzim  :fige:  cure.  :Smile:  da ugledate velike bete.

Ja sad cekam popodne i rezultate. Najradije bi nekako odvrtila vrijeme do tad...

----------


## Frćka

A ne, ne! Čekam ja ponedjeljak, neznam ni dali u Ri vade subotom! Hoću da ako bude beta da imam šta pročitat, a ne da me zbuni neki mali broj, ako ga uopće bude, pa da si sj... još dva dana čekanja, ili ako bude 0, vrag mi neće dat mira da ne ponovim, tako da, čekam ja ponedjeljak, tad mi je 14dpt, a kao 3 dana kao da kasne stvari, tad se vidi ili ne! Čekam ja! :Cool:  Ruthy, a od kud si ti?

----------


## sara10

> Sorry jos nisam polovila otkud je tko


Dobro jutro, curke!!! Mima32 ma ništa zato, danas ti držim velike  :fige:  da nam javiš lijepe vijesti, tj, veliku betu koja je porasla!!!

----------


## Muma

*mima32* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!
*Frćka*, *Ruthy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za simptomiće!

----------


## Frćka

> Drzim  cure.  da ugledate velike bete.
> 
> Ja sad cekam popodne i rezultate. Najradije bi nekako odvrtila vrijeme do tad...


Jeeeeeeee! naletila sam negdje da danas opet beta, za beturinuuuuuuuuuu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

> *mima32* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!!!
> *Frćka*, *Ruthy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za simptomiće!


Jupiiiiiiiiii!!! Simptomčići nita, samo glava danas lagano, al to je od razmišljanja! :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Jutroooo Saraaa! Vidi se da si dalmatinka, skoro je pola devet, pa di si ti do sad? :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

Frćka meni je danas 8 dnt. A što se spavanja tiče, vidim da vas ima koje spavate i po danu, a u mene suprotno, ja odspavam po noći 6-7h u prosjeku i rano se budim i nekako ne mogu spavat od uzbuđenja i nisam neispavana niti malo. Frćka ako ti danas ostaneš "suha" (11 dnt ti je jel tako) mislim da će biti nešto kod tebe... :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

> Jutroooo Saraaa! Vidi se da si dalmatinka, skoro je pola devet, pa di si ti do sad?


Ma ja jutros u 6h budna, kad se i dragi diže za posao, samo ja ti lipo na miru marendam, popijem kavicu sad kad ne radim bez neke žurbe (još do ponedjeljka). Ja ne znam kako ću preživit ponediljak, to će mi biti 1 dan na poslu nakon bolovanja, a dan kada (ne)očekujem menz, tako da će bit svaki put šok kad odem na WC!

----------


## Frćka

Ma ja sam uvjek suha! :Laughing:  Joj meni danas nije dobro ako nastavim ovako, izvalit ću previše gluposti! Kako mi je doktor rekao na T, sestro snimajte ovo, pa ona prvi put šuti! :Laughing:  Bilo me strah da ga ne..., jedva sam suzdržavala mjehur! :Smile: 
Ma mene će držati utrići, već sam računala da ću ih piti do 8.5. tako da odgodim M,mislim ako beta bude u pon 0,  jer mi dragi ide u ZG taman kad bi mi bio 2.IVF, a nosi djecu sa sobom! :Laughing: 
Ja spavam od 22.30-6.30 taman između dvije ture utrića, i još malo da odleže! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Mima - bit će beta, ne sumnjamo  :Smile:  
Cure svima hvala na palčevima, molitvama, ~~~~~, što se tiče simptoma ja imam sve što sam mogla pročitati na forumima... Tako da ....
Frćka, ja sam Dalmatinka s privremenim radom u Zagrebu. Čuj privremenim...  :Raspa:

----------


## Frćka

> Ma ja jutros u 6h budna, kad se i dragi diže za posao, samo ja ti lipo na miru marendam, popijem kavicu sad kad ne radim bez neke žurbe (još do ponedjeljka). Ja ne znam kako ću preživit ponediljak, to će mi biti 1 dan na poslu nakon bolovanja, a dan kada (ne)očekujem menz, tako da će bit svaki put šok kad odem na WC!


Vodi svaki put onu što te nervirala u wc, pa nek se ona šokira! :Laughing:  Sara, ja nekako mislim da ste vi sve trudne, neznam zašto, al nekako mi takav filing! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> Ma ja sam uvjek suha! Joj meni danas nije dobro ako nastavim ovako, izvalit ću previše gluposti! Kako mi je doktor rekao na T, sestro snimajte ovo, pa ona prvi put šuti! Bilo me strah da ga ne..., jedva sam suzdržavala mjehur!
> Ma mene će držati utrići, već sam računala da ću ih piti do 8.5. tako da odgodim M,mislim ako beta bude u pon 0,  jer mi dragi ide u ZG taman kad bi mi bio 2.IVF, a nosi djecu sa sobom!


Hahahaha, ti si stvarno neka zabavljačica  :Smile:  
Mima jesi ti već jutros dala krv?? Da li se krv daje natašte ili kako?

----------


## sara10

A što se tiče te pospanosti, kažem u mene nema toga pogotovo ne po danu i dapače suprotno imam energije puno, nije mi ništa teško, iako ne radim ja ništa teško po kući, al nekako sam cila pozitivno nabrijana i uzbuđena da nema mjesta pospanosti tu. Čak neku večer sam legla u krevet oko 11h i nisam mogla zaspat do 1.30h otprilike, a to jutro se digla kao i svako oko 7 - 7.30. Ne znam šta mi je, a kad radim i umorim se od dnevnih obveza jedva čekam leć i zaspem brzo!!! Ajoj ne bud eli ništa od moje T, koji će to hladan tuš bit za mene i mm. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Frćka

Meni je lakše kad se zabavljam! Dok čekamo one silne folikulo...ja bi izludila da se ne zezamo na hodniku! A šta da kažem kad me uvjek na pregledima sram i dalje, pa onda lupetam, čak mi je na dva postupka, jer sam potezala haljinicu nazad preko, doktor stavio onu zelenu krpu preko glave i pitao jel sad bolje, reko je! :Laughing:

----------


## Ruthy

O blagotise Sara, ja nemam ni koncentracije ni energije, ali to s poremećajima u spavanju imam, i čudnovate snove, sve nekako seksi, opuštajuće, ljetno... sinoć sanjala kako se kupam u moru i plivam na leđima, divota... a preksinoć nekog turboauto s svemirskim gumama kako klizi cestom... smoth aj, nirvana u snovima  :Saint:

----------


## sara10

*Ruthy* kako to da ti je transfer bio 4 dan, koliko stanični je? Ja znam da se transferi rade drugi, treći ili peti dan, al nisam čula za četvrti  :Confused:

----------


## Ruthy

> Meni je lakše kad se zabavljam! Dok čekamo one silne folikulo...ja bi izludila da se ne zezamo na hodniku! A šta da kažem kad me uvjek na pregledima sram i dalje, pa onda lupetam, čak mi je na dva postupka, jer sam potezala haljinicu nazad preko, doktor stavio onu zelenu krpu preko glave i pitao jel sad bolje, reko je!


haha, trebala bi nama jedna takva na SD! Mi smo onako sve stidljive, čini mi se

----------


## Frćka

Sara! Bit će! Opusti se! Nećemo razmišljat negativno! Ne ne ne! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> *Ruthy* kako to da ti je transfer bio 4 dan, koliko stanični je? Ja znam da se transferi rade drugi, treći ili peti dan, al nisam čula za četvrti


Ne znam koliko stanični, kao da bi mi to palo na pamet pitati :/ Piše li to gdje? Ili ti kažu? 
Što se tiče 4 dana, rekli su mi da dođem u utorak (4.) jer je u pon bila gužva, doc iz dežurstva, napetost i tak, pa da je 4. mirnije... meni bio još draže, mislim da to nije strašno, tj valjda oni znaju  :Unsure:

----------


## sara10

Ajme Frćka, nasmijala si me sa tim sramom kod dr. i potezanjem haljinice. Ma kako sam u ovom već više od godinu dana, meni je kad idem u gin. kao da idem u dućan, he, he....ništa mi nije neugodno. Jedino možda malo, ali skroz malo kad na punkciji i transferu moram raširit noge na onom stolu pa dole svi imaju uvid i dr. i sestre i biolog, he, he,  :Laughing:  al računam to im je posao, nagledaju se oni toga svaki dan....A na punkc. me ionako malo zamanta i bitno mi je samo da me ne boli.

----------


## Frćka

Šta nisi dobila sličicu?

----------


## Ruthy

> Šta nisi dobila sličicu?


Je li meni govoriš? Kakvu sličicu???????

----------


## sara10

Govorila je meni moja mama i prije uvijek: u braku ti je sve po ženi....pa i u pravu je barem što se tiče ovih stvari, ali ne mogu se žalit na svoga m, dobar je i pomaže mi maximalno, kuha ručak svaki dan kad dođe s posla...ja ništa ne radim, operem sude koji put, mislim to je sad nakon transfera, nije inače da ne mislite....

----------


## sara10

> Je li meni govoriš? Kakvu sličicu???????


Mislim da se ni na sličici ne može vidit koliko stanični je, osim ako to vama ne piše na papiru, ja uvijek pitam doktora na transferu o tome!!!

----------


## mima32

Jesam, izvadila krv i sad cekam. A ne moras bit nataste kolko mi je poznato...

----------


## Ruthy

Meni nisu dali nikakvu sličicu  :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

Ja sam prije transfera imala razgovor s biologicom, pokazala mi bebu na ekranu, sve objasnila i dali mi sličicu na kojoj se vidi da je 5 stanica! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Govorila je meni moja mama i prije uvijek: u braku ti je sve po ženi....pa i u pravu je barem što se tiče ovih stvari, ali ne mogu se žalit na svoga m, dobar je i pomaže mi maximalno, kuha ručak svaki dan kad dođe s posla...ja ništa ne radim, operem sude koji put, mislim to je sad nakon transfera, nije inače da ne mislite....


Kao nisi se navikla? :Smile:  Moj nezna kuhat, ali bar pegla i usisava, pere i širi veš! Kuhanje ja, suđe perilica! :Laughing:

----------


## MajaPOP

Dobro jutro svim curkama cekalicama! Od simptoma-nada/nista/niente...
Pozitivne energije i optimizma kod mene, a vidim i kod ostalih cekalica, ne manjka sto je sjaaaajno  :Smile: 
Meni je danas 9dpt, na test ni ne pomisljam, strah me, a ako vjestica ne stigne do ponedeljka, uf....  :Wink: )

----------


## željkica

jutro!!!!!!!! evo vam svima trudničke prašine pa se pospite **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  **************************************************  ************************************

----------


## Sandra1971

*Frćka, sara, mima, Ruthy, Maja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

Evo mene ženice.... Imamo prekrasna 2 osmostanična zametka, to mi je rekord!!!!! Mora nešto biti !!!!! Iberc samo hrabro, ko što ruthy kaže, sve se može podnijeti da se dođe do željenog cilja!!!!! Mima držim palčeve za lijepu betu!!!!Sretno vam svima trudilice moje!!!!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*kika222* bravo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruthy

Bravo Kika, da bude uspješno! Jesu ti oba vratili?

----------


## Frćka

Kika sa srećom! :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Da ruthy, oba.... Hvala Bogu došli smo do dva konačno!!! Sretno svim čekalicama!!!!

----------


## sara10

Kika222 sretno i da se "zalijepe" oba, a ako ne oba onda barem jedan ali vrijedan!! Meni su ovaj put vraćena 3 osmostanična zametka!!!

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* di si mi??? Simptomići :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  Sve suho  :Confused:

----------


## željkica

*sara* ja tvoju betu jedva čekam!navukla si me  :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

Ajme, a ja danas malo u bedu, zato što mi se usnoj šupljini pojavila mala upala s desne strane, to mi se zna nekad desit, a sve mislim da je to nagovještaj menz. Ja ne znam kako ću ja ponedjeljak izdržat!!! Lako mi je za vikend, al ponediljak!!!!

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Kakav bed meni su se upalili desni pa eto trudna. Danas na uzv sve se lijepo vidi 1 mrvica se ugnjezdila. Slijedece subote idemo cuti malo srculence  :Smile:  a do tada mirovanje i nista raditi jer imamo miom koji je narastao i sad je 5 cm. Al dr vjeruje da ce sve biti ok.

----------


## sara10

Nestrpljiva baš mi je drago za tvoju mrvicu, a miom da ode....ajd kad si to rekla za desne, malo mi lakše, al me isto brine to!

----------


## željkica

> Ajme, a ja danas malo u bedu, zato što mi se usnoj šupljini pojavila mala upala s desne strane, to mi se zna nekad desit, a sve mislim da je to nagovještaj menz. Ja ne znam kako ću ja ponedjeljak izdržat!!! Lako mi je za vikend, al ponediljak!!!!


uspit ćeš jer svi smo mi uz tebe!!!!!!!!!!! :Love:

----------


## Frćka

> *Frćka* di si mi??? Simptomići Sve suho


Ma danas neki glupi dan, glavobolja od jutros, to mi je znak da...uh! Zasad suho, prišt nije, al ta tikva, uvjek dva dana prije, a i trbuh nešto šarafi!!! I još sam na poslu! :Sad:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Trbuh šarafi jer se mrvica namješta, samo te podsjeća da je tu  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Trbuh šarafi jer se mrvica namješta, samo te podsjeća da je tu


Hvala na optimizmu, imaš pravo, šta uopće razmišljam kad odgovor još neznam! Prišta još nema!  :Laughing: Bit ću  :Cool:

----------


## Frćka

> Ajme, a ja danas malo u bedu, zato što mi se usnoj šupljini pojavila mala upala s desne strane, to mi se zna nekad desit, a sve mislim da je to nagovještaj menz. Ja ne znam kako ću ja ponedjeljak izdržat!!! Lako mi je za vikend, al ponediljak!!!!


Jesmo li to ti i ja počele paničarit? Šta nisu te upalice kao afte, pad imuniteta, kao treba vitamine pojačat ili?Možda lupam, ali nije ništa, dok je dole suho...! :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

> Kika222 sretno i da se "zalijepe" oba, a ako ne oba onda barem jedan ali vrijedan!! Meni su ovaj put vraćena 3 osmostanična zametka!!!


Kika 2! Sara 3! Blago vama! Mora da bude! :Naklon:

----------


## kika222

Neke cure su znale reći da su dobile herpes kad su ostale trudne, možda je i kod vas žene takav sličan slučaj, samo iznutra~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vjerujem u pozitivnu betu kod vas!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sara10

> Jesmo li to ti i ja počele paničarit? Šta nisu te upalice kao afte, pad imuniteta, kao treba vitamine pojačat ili?Možda lupam, ali nije ništa, dok je dole suho...!


Frćka ja sam definitivno počela paničarit!! Izdržala sam do 8 dnt, dotad ni dana padnuta, sve pozitiva, al danas sam nikakva, evo plakala sam prije sat vremena, suze samo tekle, nisam se mogla zaustavit, ne znam šta je, al barem mi je sad malo lakše na duši kad sam se isplakala. Milslim nije se ništa još kod mene desilo, još je rano, al ova upala u ustima me tako deprimirala jer ja znam dobit aftu pred menz., ne uvijek, ali zna mi se to desit sigurno 3-4 puta godišnje, a zadnji put kad je bio FET, 7 dana prije nego sam procurila imala sam aftu koja me bolila i povukla se točno kad mi je procurilo. I onda se pitam pa nije valjda da se nijedan od 3 odlična embrije neće primit, ako tako bude onda mi nikad neće uspit!!!  I o tome danas cijeli dan razmišljam i samo ste mi vi ovdje utjeha i mjesto gdje se mogu olakšat i povjerit jer nitko te drugi ne razumije!!!

----------


## sara10

> uspit ćeš jer svi smo mi uz tebe!!!!!!!!!!!


Hvala Željkice, puno je lakše s vama ovo sve prolazit!!

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka ja sam definitivno počela paničarit!! Izdržala sam do 8 dnt, dotad ni dana padnuta, sve pozitiva, al danas sam nikakva, evo plakala sam prije sat vremena, suze samo tekle, nisam se mogla zaustavit, ne znam šta je, al barem mi je sad malo lakše na duši kad sam se isplakala. Milslim nije se ništa još kod mene desilo, još je rano, al ova upala u ustima me tako deprimirala jer ja znam dobit aftu pred menz., ne uvijek, ali zna mi se to desit sigurno 3-4 puta godišnje, a zadnji put kad je bio FET, 7 dana prije nego sam procurila imala sam aftu koja me bolila i povukla se točno kad mi je procurilo. I onda se pitam pa nije valjda da se nijedan od 3 odlična embrije neće primit, ako tako bude onda mi nikad neće uspit!!!  I o tome danas cijeli dan razmišljam i samo ste mi vi ovdje utjeha i mjesto gdje se mogu olakšat i povjerit jer nitko te drugi ne razumije!!!


Saaraaaa! Šta se ovako rano moram dić, vidim da je frka! Slušaj, ja ću sad plakat! Kad ti kažem već su se ulovile kod tebe tvoje mrve!!! Svi kakžu da nema razlike između trudnoće na početku i pms simptoma, stoga afta je tu i kad si trudna! Mom bivšem se stalno javljala pa nikad nije dobio stvari! :Laughing: 
Moram te nasmijavat, promjene raspoloženja su normalne, sad su već viši dani i svi nešto puno jače osluškujemo, čega ima, a čega nema! A Ja tvojim mrvama kažem da se drže za mamu i neka uživaju jer tamo im je lijepo! Napadi plača, su i napadi panike, teško se nositi sa svim mislima koje ni tu ne napišemo da ne bediramo jedna drugu, pa se skupi, pa mora izaći van! Tebi je afta i promjena u tijelu, ovaj put lijepa, kažem ti! Sigurna sam!Smiri se, mi smo trudne, niko još nije dokazao da nismo i neće! :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*sara10* zanemari tu aftu, možda je samo pozitivan znak! Znaš da curama i desni znaju krvariti kao jedan od prvih simptoma T, možda si ti samo sklona aftama kod nekakvih hormonskih promjena. Ruku na srce, bilo M bilo T, sve to strpaj u isti koš što se trenutnih hormona tiče...oni divljaju, a ti mozak na pašu. Cmizdriš - super  :Klap:  i ja sam. I 2dnt sam pričala kako je sve gotovo i neće se ništa uhvatiti  :Laughing:  2.dnt... :škartoc:  Izdrži još malo...a onda ti želim veliku betu da te možemo po guzi  :Grin: 
Svim ostalim curkama (da vas ne nabrajam) - također  :fige:

----------


## Ruthy

Evo i mene, isto kao i Sara šarafi me - svaki čas kao da ću mengu dobiti. I baš mi je neka bedara... jučer opet neko beznađe... pitam se da li da idem danas ili ipak pričekam pon sa betom..

----------


## Frćka

> Evo i mene, isto kao i Sara šarafi me - svaki čas kao da ću mengu dobiti. I baš mi je neka bedara... jučer opet neko beznađe... pitam se da li da idem danas ili ipak pričekam pon sa betom..


Dobro šta je ovo juče bilo, koji dan! Šarafi mene... Ruthy, šta ne vadiš danas betu?

----------


## Ruthy

Vadim  :Sad:  Mislim da smo se sve ubedirale zbog Mimine loše bete... ali nada je do zadnjeg zar ne

----------


## Frćka

Ajde brzo vadi tu betu i razveseli nas!

----------


## ANGEL_26

Sara10 ja mislim da si ti trudna,otpocetka imam neki osjecaj...nadam se da me ne vara. Samo cu ti to rec. Ostaloj sestorki saljem puno vibrica da ne nabrajam...da sve objavite velike bete.Inace meni ke zadnja beta na 14dnt bila 1109...sad cekamo srijedu i uzv...da vidimo jesu 2 ili 1 srce...

----------


## kika222

Ruthy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu!!!!!!!!! Frćka pozitivno misli i to je to !!!!!!!

----------


## una99

Pozdrav cure, evo i mene malo kod vas. Danas mi 5 dnt i trenutno me hvata panika jer sam totalno zbunjena zbog simptoma, osim bolova u cikama totalna razlika od prijašnjeg transfera.
Kod prijašnjeg transfera krvarilo mi je zubno meso, stalno sam piškila, grčevi u nogama, osjetila sam ugnježdjenje i drugi dan krvarila,stalno spavala, a sad stalno imam probadanja u bušici, podrigivanje, lagana mučnina tokom cijelog dana, nesanica .... a tek kad se sjetim koliko još do bete ....  Eto odmah mi je lakše čim sam se izjadala.... :Cool: 

Sad čekanje da se šestorka izreda sa pozitivnim betama pa ću i ja polako za njima.... :Smile: 
Sretno svim čekalicama !!!!!

----------


## sara10

*Frćka, Muma, Angel26* hvala vam na podršci, evo danas mi je malo lakše, naspavala se i novi je dan!!! Ne preostaje mi ništa drugo nego pričekati još 2,3 dana i znat ću šta je!! A Frćka jel ti u ponedjeljak vadiš betu? Ruthy javi nam lijepe vijesti, molim te!!!
Muma i Angel želim vam lijepu i mirnu trudnoću do kraja, a Angel budu li dvojke, ajme veselja  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* lijepo si to napisala da se teško nosit sa svom mislima koje nam prolaze kroz glavu i da ih nekad ni ovdje ne kažemo...frćka ti si jako dobro dogurala do 12 dnt jel tako! Ma biće nešto tu kod nas...evo me opet se vraćam, he,he  :Laughing:  Jel tvoja glava prošla???

----------


## Frćka

EEEEEEEj Saraaaa! Ma danas sam radila, a onda trošila što sam zaradila! :Laughing: Drago mi je da ti je bolje i meni je! Danas 12dnt, simptomi i dalje =, juče kao da ću dobit, danas ništa, ma ni ne pratim više...Uglavnom idem ja u ponedeljak po betu pa da vidim i kako taj papir izgleda! :Smile: A gdje je Ruthy?Beta? Šta nije vadila ujutro?Kika, angel, Una hvala vam na podršci ovoj našoj grupici paničarki! :Cool:  Angel, za dvoje! :Very Happy:  Una ja ti puno neznam o simptomima jer dok nisam krenula na postupke bila sam ih puna, a sad, nita! :Cool:

----------


## sara10

Frćka kave si to simptome imala jučer kao da ćeš dobit, aj opiši molim te!!! A gdje nam je Ruthy, nije valjda zaspala. he,he  :spava:

----------


## Frćka

> Ruthy~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu!!!!!!!!! Frćka pozitivno misli i to je to !!!!!!!


Danas radim ono što mi najbolje ide, uopće ne mislim! :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka kave si to simptome imala jučer kao da ćeš dobit, aj opiši molim te!!! A gdje nam je Ruthy, nije valjda zaspala. he,he


Moja bajna migrena od ujutro, trbuh napuhan, živčanitis i dan za k..., svako toliko sam nešto lupila! :Smile:  A danas ne osjećam više trbuh, ispuhao se...Možda sam juče samo pojela loš bolonjez! :Laughing:  Zadnjih par dana bar red čokolade prije spavanja, i to mi je jedan od znakova, samo fali prišt i da puknem! :Laughing: 
Neznaš šta je s Ruthy, trebala je vadit betu? Možda nema rezultata do ponedeljka? Neznam kako ide kad vadiš subotom...

----------


## Ruthy

Cure - beta je 0. Evo znam da će vas zažalostiti, mene isto. MM je još razočaraniji i tužan. Ne znam što sad.. prekinuti terapiju sa utrićima i estrofemom, ili šta, zbunjena sam .-.. MM misli da nije nalaz dobar i da ga treba ponoviti u pon... bezvez

----------


## Frćka

Molim pomoć iskusnijih za Ruthy, tebi je danas 11dnt 4dan vraćen, šta ne? Nešto jesam čitala, ali da ne pričam bezveze, dali je prerano? :Sad:

----------


## željkica

> Cure - beta je 0. Evo znam da će vas zažalostiti, mene isto. MM je još razočaraniji i tužan. Ne znam što sad.. prekinuti terapiju sa utrićima i estrofemom, ili šta, zbunjena sam .-.. MM misli da nije nalaz dobar i da ga treba ponoviti u pon... bezvez


nemoj još prekidat ništa javi se svom gin u pon,žao mi je  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Mislite da ne bih trebala prekidati s th? 
Možda je bilo prerano, 11 dnt, ali da baš bude 0,5?

----------


## Ruthy

Cure stvarno bi mi bilo koji savjet dobro došao.. možda negdje piše nešto o tome...
Naime, u Breyeru su rekli da se može tek u pon dobiti nalaz, a u ovom drugom labu je bio gotov nalaz za sat vremena... Još žena kaže MM - možete odahnuti, negativan je nalaz!??!?! MM ju skoro udavio

----------


## Frćka

kako za sat vremena, pa nalazi se čekaju nekoliko sati?

----------


## Ruthy

Koja je opasnost ako prestaneš sa th a zapravo si T.? Zna li tko?

----------


## Ruthy

> kako za sat vremena, pa nalazi se čekaju nekoliko sati?


Pa eto, mi ni kavu nismo popili kad je ona zvala ... a subotom rade do 12 - možda zato...

----------


## sara10

Ruthy žao mi je, ali ja na tvom mjestu ne bih prekidala terapiju i ponovila bi betu u ponedjeljak, još ako i ne dobiješ menz. nemoj prekidat terapiju!!!

----------


## Frćka

Slažem se sa Sarom! I ja bi u pon ponovila, ne želim ulijevati lažnu nadu, a neznam previše o beti, jedino znam da zato dr. i daju kasnije vađenje krvi jer nismo svi školski primjeri, meni je tako vađenje bete predviđeno tek 19 dnt, to što ću ja vadit u pon..., ali meni je tad 14dnt, meni dosta! Složi to nekako u glavi, nastavi sve, pa probaj! Da budeš sigurna da si ti sve napravila!

----------


## sara10

> Pozdrav cure, evo i mene malo kod vas. Danas mi 5 dnt i trenutno me hvata panika jer sam totalno zbunjena zbog simptoma, osim bolova u cikama totalna razlika od prijašnjeg transfera.
> Kod prijašnjeg transfera krvarilo mi je zubno meso, stalno sam piškila, grčevi u nogama, osjetila sam ugnježdjenje i drugi dan krvarila,stalno spavala, a sad stalno imam probadanja u bušici, podrigivanje, lagana mučnina tokom cijelog dana, nesanica .... a tek kad se sjetim koliko još do bete ....  Eto odmah mi je lakše čim sam se izjadala....
> 
> Sad čekanje da se šestorka izreda sa pozitivnim betama pa ću i ja polako za njima....
> Sretno svim čekalicama !!!!!


Una99 sretno i tebi!!! vidiš da smo sve ovdje u panici zbog tih simptoma, ali najbolje ih što manje osluškivat, dan po dan i doći će i tvoj dan za betu kada očekujemo dobre vijesti!!
Ajme u zadnje vrijeme samo - na forumu, treba jedna to prekinut i javit nam *+*, Frćka da nisi ti slijedeća??!!!

----------


## Ruthy

> Slažem se sa Sarom! I ja bi u pon ponovila, ne želim ulijevati lažnu nadu, a neznam previše o beti, jedino znam da zato dr. i daju kasnije vađenje krvi jer nismo svi školski primjeri, meni je tako vađenje bete predviđeno tek 19 dnt, to što ću ja vadit u pon..., ali meni je tad 14dnt, meni dosta! Složi to nekako u glavi, nastavi sve, pa probaj! Da budeš sigurna da si ti sve napravila!


Drage moje, ja sam tako zbunjena i naivna. Tek MM kaže da se ponovi, da se napravi možda urin test, ili što god. Njemu je ovo sve bilo sumnjivo, tako da evo, nastavit ću se th do pon. a onda ću ići vaditi ponovo betu... i kod gina...

----------


## sara10

14 dnt je skroz ok za vađenje bete, ja ne znam zašto dr. u Rijeci zahtijevaju da se vadi 19 dnt, pa tko bi to dočekao  :cupakosu:  Ja ću vadit 13 dnt ako ga dočekam bez vještice!!

----------


## Frćka

> Una99 sretno i tebi!!! vidiš da smo sve ovdje u panici zbog tih simptoma, ali najbolje ih što manje osluškivat, dan po dan i doći će i tvoj dan za betu kada očekujemo dobre vijesti!!
> Ajme u zadnje vrijeme samo - na forumu, treba jedna to prekinut i javit nam *+*, Frćka da nisi ti slijedeća??!!!


Pogledaj listu čekalica za betu, 4.mjesec na odbrojavanju, zadnja stranica! Da ja sam sljedeća i molim te ne vadi betu jošbar ne prije mene, ja želim da bar nakon mene stane negativni trend, mislim ja stvarno nemam simptome i ne neadam se, samo crv sumnje neda mira!Taman sam na listi slučajno po redu, a 8 nas je za 10.5. pa ti vidi! :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

> 14 dnt je skroz ok za vađenje bete, ja ne znam zašto dr. u Rijeci zahtijevaju da se vadi 19 dnt, pa tko bi to dočekao  Ja ću vadit 13 dnt ako ga dočekam bez vještice!!




Vještica neće doć, ja joj neću dat! Stižu bebe i to dvije! :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Ma ne vadim ja prije tebe,  ja ne prije sride, ti si slijedeća u ponediljak!!!

----------


## sara10

> Vještica neće doć, ja joj neću dat! Stižu bebe i to dvije!


Ne, ne, ne, neće doći vještica, ja joj strogo zabranjujem da dođe  :Evil or Very Mad:  ma i tebi i meni!!!

----------


## Frćka

Hahahaha! Fuj vještica!Iš!!! :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Ruthy, šta je tebi ovi 1.IVF? Mislim, prvi postupak uopće ili? Samo to piše pa ...

----------


## Ruthy

Da, 1x uopće!

----------


## Ruthy

Sara, kad je tebi bio t.? 
Frćka, zar tebi nije bio dan prije mene? 
Kako je vama beta tek10.5.? 

Evo - utopljenik se za slamku hvata...

----------


## sara10

Frčka, kakav je sad ono tamo stav, da iza tebe idu plusevi...???? Ne želim to čuti, znaš kako se na sudu kaže za nekog optuženika: nevin si dok ti se ne dokaže krivnja!!! Tako i s tobom, moraš se nadat i mislit pozitivno dok vještica ne dođe, a naće doći jer smo joj zabranili!!

----------


## Frćka

Ma gdje mi je nestao tekst? Ruthy, šta je tebi ovo 1.IVF, prvi postupak uopće ili?

----------


## Ruthy

Ma prvi! Napisala sam ti gore već. 1.u životu!

----------


## Frćka

Haha! Fuj vještica!!! Iš!!! Pokvarila se ploča! :Smile:  Meni je transfer bio dan prije tebe, ali 3dan. tako da je nama isto, ti si imala transfer dan nakon mene, ali emrij 4dan! Onio stave kasnije jer se zna desit rijetko, ali desi se, da ne bude implantaciji školski, nego zakašnjela, pa sve kasni, pa da budu sigurni...meni danas kao kasne stvari jedan fdan, do ponedeljka će se vidjet sigurno, je ili nije! A ja :Cool:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Cure stvarno bi mi bilo koji savjet dobro došao.. možda negdje piše nešto o tome...
> Naime, u Breyeru su rekli da se može tek u pon dobiti nalaz, a u ovom drugom labu je bio gotov nalaz za sat vremena... Još žena kaže MM - možete odahnuti, negativan je nalaz!??!?! MM ju skoro udavio


Ne bih htjela biti donositelj losih vijesti, ali 11 dnt 4-verodnevnih embrija odgovara 15 dn ovulacije i lijepa beta bi vec trebala biti troznamenkasta. Nalaz bhcg iz krvi je najpouzdaniji rani test na trudnocu i privatni labovi cesto brzo jave rezultate, pogotovo ako im se blizi kraj radnog vremena. Sve vrijednosti bhcg ispod 5 se smatraju negativnim nalazom.
Ako prestanes sa utricima, vjerojatno ces za 3-4 dana dobiti M. Ako prestanes sa utricima a trudna si, vrlo vjerojatno se nece dogoditi nista, jer iako je punkcijom smanjena funkcija zutog tijela, u trudnoci se ipak pojacano luci progesteron koji podrzava trudnocu.
Nista ti nece biti ni ako nastavis terapiju do pon, javis dr da on odluci sto i kako dalje.

Saljem vam svima more ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da javljate samo + i velike bete!

----------


## Ruthy

Meni je inače ciklus 27 dana, a danas mi je 28 dc. Zar ovi utrići ne poremete mrvicu ciklus? Ja ako do pon ne dobijem, onda je to ziher da se beta radi ponovo. Kažem, da nisam pod th još više bih o tome mantrala kao da je čudno da nije stigla M (zašto je zovete vještica? pa po noj se mjere ciklusi  :Unsure:  )

----------


## Ruthy

> Ne bih htjela biti donositelj losih vijesti, ali 11 dnt 4-verodnevnih embrija odgovara 15 dn ovulacije i lijepa beta bi vec trebala biti troznamenkasta. Nalaz bhcg iz krvi je najpouzdaniji rani test na trudnocu i privatni labovi cesto brzo jave rezultate, pogotovo ako im se blizi kraj radnog vremena. Sve vrijednosti bhcg ispod 5 se smatraju negativnim nalazom.
> Ako prestanes sa utricima, vjerojatno ces za 3-4 dana dobiti M. Ako prestanes sa utricima a trudna si, vrlo vjerojatno se nece dogoditi nista, jer iako je punkcijom smanjena funkcija zutog tijela, u trudnoci se ipak pojacano luci progesteron koji podrzava trudnocu.
> Nista ti nece biti ni ako nastavis terapiju do pon, javis dr da on odluci sto i kako dalje.
> 
> Saljem vam svima more ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da javljate samo + i velike bete!


Hvala maco! Ma nisi donositelj neg vijesti, ja sam samo jako neiskusna i ne znam koje su sve mogućnosti. 
Zanima me da li cure dobiju mengu i unatoč th utrićima i estrofemom?

----------


## Frćka

Stvarno mi je stav, ma ne, pročitala sam forum valjda od korica do korica, vidim koliko ste se sve namučile i načekale, pa ako treba koja otpast da spasi druge, bi ja, mislim kad sam već po redu sljedeća, bar da stane! Ja iščekujem od 2009, a u baš postupke, nakon pretraga od dvije god, sam krenula u 11.mjesecu prošle god! znam da sve što čovjek napiše zvuči glupo,ne mogu se prenjeti osjećaji svog tog vremena, al eto... Ruthy, isto, možda zvuči neutješno, ali ako je to konačna beta, koju bi ja ipak provjerila u pon, ima nade za nas, samo rijetke uspjevaju iz prve, žao će mi jako bit ako ti ne budeš među njima! :Sad:

----------


## Ruthy

Hvala ti Frćka, evo sad si me rasplakala... svijesna sam i ja da mi je statistika stoji vrlo loše, i zbog godina prvnestveno, ali sam se nadala da bih mogla biti u ovih nekoliko posto pa da slavimo svi od Splita do Rijeke i Zagreba.. ma borac sam, teže mi pada kako je MM tužan  :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

Neke cure dobiju menstruaciju i ako koriste utriće, a neke tek dva do... dana nakon što prestanu uzimati! I tu nema pravila, većini utrići drže vješticu da ne dođe! 
Vještica zato što joj se valjda ne radujemo ako dođe jer želimo da smo trudne! Ko se vještici raduje?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hvala maco! Ma nisi donositelj neg vijesti, ja sam samo jako neiskusna i ne znam koje su sve mogućnosti. 
> Zanima me da li cure dobiju mengu i unatoč th utrićima i estrofemom?


Na utricima neke i dobiju, al na utricima i estrofemu mislim da tesko  :Unsure: 
Nisam nikad bila na estrofemu, ali koliko sam uspjela viditi iz tudih iskustava...

----------


## kika222

Ruthy odi obavezno vadit betu ponovno, ja ju nisam vadila uopće i prokrvarila sam, prekinula sa th i na polovici sljedećeg ciklusa popiškila plusić.... Sad si mislim što bi bilo da sam nastavila sa th ... Možda ne bi bila biokemijska.... Sretno draga...
Frćka i sara nadam se da ćete vas dvije uskoro ugledati plusić~~~~~~~~~~~~ ak se odlučite na test~~~~~~~~ak ne, onda ~~~~~~troznamenkastu  betu!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

Nisu ni meni godine na mojoj strani, zato i pored same želje, dodatno paničarim, al šta ću? :No:  Ja svog MM-a držim po strani malo, zvuči i to glupo kad tako kažem, naravno da proživljavamo zajedno sve, ali on nezna da ću ja u pon vadit betu, njemu sam već rekla kada ću nariktat sljedeći postupak! Ako u pon ga možda iznenadim...Uf! Ali i tako ga gledam kako čim nakon posla dođe trči vidjet male mačiće, pa ih pokriva od sunca, pa...sve kužimo, ja svako toliko oplačem zaljepljena na njega, ali pokušavam nekako ne nabrijavat ga da će bit, čak suprotno...Ovaj put su nas samo zeznuli jer su nam dali sličicu i ja naravno, stavila kraj naše slike, pa gledaj,...glupača! Čak sam mislila, sto posto, jer prvi put sam saznala da imam jajnu stanicu u folikulu, pa onda ljepa vjest, sami se sparili preko vikenda...sve to je bila pozitiva pa sam se ufurala...Tako da ništa ne umanjuje prvi ili 11 put, samo da je posljedni! :Very Happy:  Malo me nešto pere, ispričavam se, nekako čekam ++++++, a nikako da ih ugledam pa sam i ja malo sad :Sad:

----------


## anddu

Ruthy, nažalost nula je nula i sve ostalo su lažne nade. 11dnt bi se već nešto trebalo pokazati, pogotovo jer je 4-dnevni embrij. Nije rano, meni je beta 12 dnt trodnevnog embrija bila preko 200, tako da nemaš što drugo nego presttai s terapijom i čekati menstruaciju.

----------


## Ruthy

Evo kao da slušam svog M: kaže, pa tako su se lijepo spojili, i sve, on naime, nije očekivao da se neće mrvica smjestiti. Moram priznati da mi to radi dodatni pritisak, a ne mogu ga staviti po strani jer je on u tim stvarima puno pedantniji i predaniji od mene. + što se sam krivi zbog svog sperm. i tako to... 

Ne treba biti tužan/na. Ja nekako vjerujem da će biti, sad ili nekad uskoro... do jutros sam mislila kao tko će ponovo na punkciju i to sve, a sad mislim: pa to nije strašno samo da ugledam tu betu, pa srce, pa glavicu i sve drugo... lijepo si rekla, koji god put da bude svima nama samo nek bude uspješan i zadnji.

Cure moje koje ste ovo što sad prolazim prošle i po nekoliko puta, divim vam se svima.... puno je lakše kad smo sve tu u istoj priči...

----------


## Muma

*Ruthy*  :Sad:  odtuguj i ponovno u akciju po bebu  :Love:

----------


## dino84

*Ruthy*, jako mi je žao  :Love: 

Mislim da je meni prvi put bilo najteže. Jer kada sam vidjela onu malu sličicu i zaljubila se u nju, nitko me nije mogao uvjeriti da neće uspjeti. I onda kada je beta bila nula, bila sam u šoku, jedva nekako sam to prihvatila. 

Kod mene i ovaj put ništa, jučer sam radila test, bio je negativan pa sam išla vaditi betu i dobila sam jednu veliku nulu. U četvrtak idemo na dogovor kako i što ćemo dalje jer ja stvarno više ne znam kako ćemo dalje. Imam još samo jedan taj stimulirani i toga me toliko strah da vam to ne mogu opisati. Baš nemam snage za dalje. Nadam se da će me to proći.

*Sara, Frćka* i ostatak moje "sedmorke" sve moje nade polažem u vas i držim vam  :fige:  do neba da nam objavite velike bete!

----------


## Frćka

Dino, žao mi je jako!Uf!!! Držim fige za ovaj zadnji, držat ću ih dok mi ne otpadnu!Koji dan! :Sad:

----------


## mostarka86

Dino, Ruthy, žao mi je, stvarno sam se nadala da će nas proljeće sve obradovati  :Love: 
ostatku ekipe želim svu sreću svijeta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## mima32

Dino i Ruthy, baš mi je žao cure  :Love: 

Netko je na prethodnoj strani spomenuo moju betu, cure nek vam ona bude poticaj, jer ja svojom betom spadam u ove koji nisu uspjeli, dakle, samo je veća nada da ćete vi uspjeti (statistički gledano) pa samo naprijed i držim vam  :fige: 

MM još ne odustaje, on govori da se možda nešto primilo, da nešto bude do ponedjeljka.

Eto s obzirom da znam da od prvi put ne uspijeva, nisam ni polagala nade previše u prvi put. Pogotovo jer sam loše reagirala na stimulaciju. Puna stimulacija i samo jedan folikul i dobili jednu JS. Kasnije sam na otpusnom pismu vidila da je bio IVF-ICSI, a bio je planiran IVF. Uglavnom bila sam sretna da sam dogurala do transfera, da cvidimo cijeli postupak, i naravno uvijek smo se pomalo nadali, al ne previše, jer je ipak prvi postupak i tak... Bit će drugi put. Jedino ja malo strahujem zbog naših dijagnoza, al što je tu je... I onda ovo s betom pa se izluđujem tjedan dana. Al opet si mislim, bar se nešto uspjelo primit, pa bar nakratko, nisam baš optimist za ponedjeljak kao moj muž. Od jučer to nešto rozo-crvenkasto pa sam mislila vještica, al još je sve slabo, vjerojatno zbog utrića. I kao što sam već rekla, embrijići odustaju kad nije baš sve u redu s njima, pa si mislim bolje ranije nego kasnije, kolko god ja htjela bebicu. Eto da vam malo ispričam o nama i gnjavim vas  :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Mima, i tebi je bio prvi put... Da, sad vidim kako izgleda taj postupak, sigurno će nam biti lakše kad znamo, no ja se već sad bojim sljedećeg čekanja bete... š
Dino, svaka čast, ne znam što da ti kažem, ali treba ići dalje ... čula sam da su i neki koji su puno više puta išli, ipak uspjeli... ne znam zašto, ali očito ima neku svrhu i to... 
Cure ostale koje čekate, kako Dino kaže, veće su vam šanse, stoga nemojte da vas današnji (i jučerašnji) dan obeshrabre... ja osobno mislim da je psiha jako važna, a sve sam samo nisam bila van stresa ovih dva tjedna... 

Pusa svima

----------


## sara10

*Ruthy, Mima i Dino* iskreno mi je žao  :Love:  Mima skroz razumijem tvoga muža, da sam ja na tvome mjestu i ja bi milsila ma možda još ima neke male nade, hvatal bi se za slamku sve dok ono skroz ne počne menz. A Dino, ti si dosta rano radila test i betu?! Eto, nažalost znaš rezultat, meni je sinoć došlo da napravim test, al ipak nisam jer računam i ako dobijem neka sam barem još ovo malo dana u nadi da sam T!!
Cure držte se, stvarno rijetko kome uspijeva iz prvog puta, ja sam prvi puta isto mislila da sam sto posto trudna i bio mi je veliki šok kad sam dobila menz, slijedeće puteve nije ništa lakše, al čovjek zna da su šasne pola-pola, pa iako se nadamo moramo bit svjesne i tog rizika da neće uspjet!!! Cure darge šaljme vam veliki   :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

cure ja ne znam sta reci..toliko sam vas citala ove dane i nadala se skupa s vama... zalostim se takvim scenarijima jer to sve ceka mene za nekih mjesec dana.. drzite se, neka vam vrijeme brzo prodje do slijedeceg postupka i drzim fige da slijedeci bude i zadnji... saljem vam pusu i veeeliki hug

----------


## MajaPOP

Ruthy, Mima, Dino, grlim vas jaaako :hug:  ne gubite nadu, svaki sljedeci postupak - veca sansa za uspjeh!

----------


## Frćka

Maja POP Jesam li ja to pročitala negdje gore da imaš blagi + jutros??? :Very Happy:  Beta ti je isto za 10.5., ali ideš vaditi sutra?

----------


## Ruthy

Mrvicu je lakše dan poslije, nova perspektiva, jačamo... 
Čekalice, uspjeha puno želim, svaki vaš plus je sreća pregolema... 
Ja sam u čekanju menge. Nikakvog simptoma, samo neki miiiiir u meni. S th sam prestala, sutra idem do gina i možda još jedna beta... možda. Frćka, sretno ti sutra, razveseli me! Pusa svima!

----------


## dino84

Cure, hvala vam na svim vašim lijepim riječima  :Smile:  Danas je malo lakše, jednostavno se pomiriš s tim i ideš dalje. Vještica je već stigla.

*Sara*, baš sam se osjećala kao da ću dobiti pa sam išla raditi test da ne koristim utriće još tjedan dana ako nema ništa. I rezultat je takav kakav je.

*Maja*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu.

I ostale cure, nas tri smo započele negativan niz, ali vi ostale sad morate nastaviti s debelim plusićima i veeeelikim betama!

----------


## sara10

Alo ekipa, kako ste danas  :Bye:

----------


## Frćka

Aloooo! Nedelja, muž doma, treba mu dat jest! :Laughing:  Eno ga leži i čeka, ja laptop stavila u kuhinju na stol, meso i torta se peku zajedno, nešto ću zaj...! :Laughing:  Meni super, migrena od jutros, tijelo se valjda bori s utrićima...ostalo nita! Sara, kako ti? Simptomići? :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Opa bit će i torta, mnjam, mnjam  :njam:  Evo ja dobro, ja nemam nikakvih posebno simptoma, ova usna upala mi se malo smiruje...evo od danas je počelo gledanje kad idem na wc da li ću vidit šta crveno, smeđe...

----------


## sara10

Frćka, držim ti  :fige:  za sutra za betu!!!!

----------


## Frćka

Nećeš vidjet ništa crveno ni smeđe, ja ti kažem! Drži fige za sutra, nikad se nezna, možda se i iznenadim! :Very Happy:  Torta je leteća, jabuke, rogač,čokolada, narančina korica, orasi, lješnjak, kokos...!Njamj njam, sve to prelijem čokoladom još i njamiiiiii! :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Naravno da ću ti držat fige i nadam se da ćeš nas sve iznenadit sa lijepim vijestima i tako mi uljepšat početak radnog tjedna nakon duga 2 tjedna!!!

----------


## kika222

Žene imam pitanje ako koja ima sličnu situaciju.... Danas mi je 2dnt i cijeli dan me boli u leđima, iznad trtice na sredini kao kod menstrualnih bolova, jednostavno si mislim da popijem koju tabletu a s dr strane me je strah piti tablete!!!!! I još pijem čaj od vrkute, jel to možda smeta?????
Frćka sretno sutra!!!!! Sara možda da i ti napraviš beticu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

Kika222 nemoj piti tabletu ako baš ne moraš, a ako te jako boli onda popij neku koja se smije piti u T. I nemoj piti vrkutu, nije provjereno da li je štetna ili nije u trudnoći pa zašto riskirati??? Treba biti pažljiv sa čejevima u trudnoći, o tome se već pisalo..ja ću pričekat do sri sa betom..ako dočekam srijedu!!!

----------


## Frćka

Hvala na ljepim željama! Kika, bez tableta, ako ležiš više nego što je uobičajeno, mogu te bolit leđa! Vrkuta nije štetna ako se sama uzima, ona je za očuvanje trudnoće i pomaže lučenju progesterona, ali  s utrićima koji isto to rade, mislim da nije pametno kombinirati? Mene je sve bolilo prvih 5 dana nakon transfera, leđa, jajnici, nisam mogla presavijena sjediti, a sve je prestalo 6 dana kad me ujutro nešto presjeklo! Od tada ne osjećam ništa do dvije migrene zadnje, malo trbuh, i danas opet donji dio leđa, al sam bila u kuhinji tri sata, pa se ne čudim!

----------


## Frćka

I da, od kad si ti Sara spomenula svoju aftu, mene boli korjen jezika, u biti cijeli i to dosta! sad ili je to znak da sam T ili da manje pričam! :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

Ma nek je to znak i jednog i drugog he,he, samo da nije znak m. Hej pročitala sam na drugoj temi tvoj post o mm spermiogramu i šta je sve koristio, al zar je radio spermiogram svako mjesec dana??

----------


## Frćka

Ne dok smo kontrolirali, ali od 11 mjeseca dobili smo svaki put nalaz kad sam išla na postupak, tako da u 7mjeseci imamo 5 njegovih nalaza! Nakon svakog postupka bi mi dali taj papir! I ja se nadam da su to neki novi simptomi T! :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

*kika* možeš popit lekadol,lupocet.
*frčka* te bolove šta si opisala sam i ja imala tako da bi to moglo bit dobro,jel vadiš betu sutra?

----------


## Frćka

Vadim,odmah ujutro da riješim sve dileme!Jedva čekam!!! Šta je i tebe jezik bolio? :Smile:

----------


## željkica

nije jezik al je trbuh prvih 5-6 dana pa leđa sve ono šta si prije opisala!

----------


## nestrpljiva36

sara10 i frćka vi ste sigurno trudne  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Mislim da sam na pravoj temi??? :Smile: Cure sretno sa vašim betama i nadamo se da če biti sve više trudnica.Imam pitanje ali baš odmah iza transfera kad se smije iči mokrit?Meni je to najgori dio cijelog transfera moj puni mjehur.Ležala bi i 24 sata sam da smijem ispraznit mjehur što prije.Ovak mi se i sekunde čine kao godine!Eto čeka me transfer u četvrtak pa pitam!? :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*valiana* mi na VV lezimo 20ak min nakon transfera i onda idemo piskit kolektivno, s tim da vec minutu nakon transfera prehodamo par metara do stola u pred-sali. znam da je netko pricao da je isao piskiti odmah iz sale, javit ce se nadam se. mislim da je kljucna ta minuta nakon transfera - pretpostavljam da toliko treba maternici da se vrati u prirodni polozaj nakon vadjenja katetera, a kasnije da si bez brige.

----------


## Muma

Možeš ga odmah isprazniti kad se digneš nakon ležanja, puni mjehur je bitan da oni bolje vide na uzv gdje će ti smjestiti mrve! Sretno!

----------


## valiana

E baš vam hvala jer sam prošli put trpila sat vremena užas!A tam u Pragu te vozaju nema ustajanja prije nego kaj sestra kaže da se može zato pitam! :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

e onda cim ti sestra kaze da mozes ustati ti lijepo trk na wc  :Smile:

----------


## mima32

Na SD nema gotovo nikakvog ležanja, maksimalno 5 minuta, i odmah možeš na WC

----------


## Frćka

> nije jezik al je trbuh prvih 5-6 dana pa leđa sve ono šta si prije opisala!


Ajde ko zna, vidjet ćemo sutra! ja sam se bila ohladila jer je sve to prestalo, ali nemogu da ne budem uzbuđena jer ipak, nikad se nezna! :Smile:  Hvala na podršci! :Love:

----------


## Frćka

> sara10 i frćka vi ste sigurno trudne


 :Very Happy:  Riječi ti se pozlatile! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Valiana, lezi bar 20-tak min! Proveli su istraživanje i tvrde da nema veze ležati par sati, tipa 20 min isti rezultati! Probaj izdržati i zbog utrića koje ti stavi nakon postupka, jer nakon njih treba ležati bar 15-tak min! Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

> Riječi ti se pozlatile!


*X*

----------


## MajaPOP

> Maja POP Jesam li ja to pročitala negdje gore da imaš blagi + jutros??? Beta ti je isto za 10.5., ali ideš vaditi sutra?


Da draga  :Smile:  (bilo mi malo bed pisati ovdje, jer sam u isto vrijeme bila tuzna zbog Ruthy, Mime i Dina), kako vec rekoh-nemam obicaj radit testove, ali jutros blagi plusic, tak da sutra ide beta, ne mogu bas iscekivati razvoj tek do 10.5...
Javim kako ide  :Smile: 
Frcka, ti si sljedeca, vidim to  :fige: 
Drzite ih meni za sura, trebat ce mi!

----------


## amazonka

svim betačekalicama držim fige! :fige:

----------


## kiki30

maja,bravo za plusić... za jednu lijepu brojčicu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
frćka,sara ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mima32

Maja, Frćka  :fige:  za sutra

----------


## dino84

*Maja, Frćka* držim  :fige:  za sutra i da nam objavite velike bete!

----------


## sara10

MajaPOP čestitam na plusiću  :Very Happy:  i da nam sutra objaviš veliku betu!!!!
*Frćka* draga tebi čvrsto sutra držim  :fige:  da nam objaviš veliku betu!!! Vas dvije nam sutra morate objaviti lijepe vijesti, vjerujem da hoćete!!!

----------


## kika222

Maja,frćka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velike bete sutra!!!!!!

----------


## mostarka86

> ...evo od danas je počelo gledanje kad idem na wc da li ću vidit šta crveno, smeđe...


haha, ista sam..mislim da će mi se pipi izlizati koliko se brišem  :Laughing:  
danas je 8dnt, ovaj put ništa živo ne osječam, ni jedan jedini žig...ništa mi nije jasno..jedino me počinje brinuti glavobolja, koja je od jučer krenula, klasično pred vještićurinu...
maja, čestitam na plusiću, a navijam za beturinu, kao i frčki...iznenadite nas sutra cure...
sara10  :Shy kiss:

----------


## sara10

Draga moja Hercegovko *Mostarka86* (ja sam ti porijeklom iz Herceg) i glavobolja zna biti jedan od simptoma T, izgleda da smo svaka priča za sebe što se simptoma tiče, a tako i je!! Sve je to slično, mislim simptomi T i M, treba izdržat do testa, bete, a to je naravno najteže!!! Tebi i svim ostalim čekalicama bete želim svu sreću da ostvarite svoje snove!!!

----------


## mostarka86

hehe, što se mi namirišemo  :Smile:  
Meni je svaki postupak priča za sebe, nijedan postupak nije sličio, a ne da mi jedna drugoj sličimo i imamo identične sipmtome. budemo vidjeli kroz koji dan, ako ne procurim prije...cure moje, sretno sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## vedre

Drage moje pratim vas.mostarka još koji dan.držim fige za jednu lipu trocifrenu betu.
sara kada je beta?

----------


## anddu

Tuznicama saljem zagrljaj a betocekalicama hrpu~~~~~ za velike bete. Jos jednom cu ponoviti (znam da je lakse reci nego uciniti) da sto manje osluskujete 'simptome' koje uzrokuju i lijekovi, probadanja i ziganja imamo od punkcije... A ponekad je to tek nasa silna zelja za uspjehom. Sve je to jos jako rano za simptome trudnoce koje netko ne mora imati ni kasnije a netko ih sve osjeca jer su slicni pms-u  pa je beta nula! I beta je jedini pravi pokazatelj stanja. Sretno cure.

----------


## Frćka

Dobroooo jutroooo svimaaaaa!!! Maja idemo po betu! :Smile: )) Kika,Kiki, Dino, Amazonka ,Mimi, Sara, Mostarka, Vedre,Anddu! Hvalaaaaaaaa!  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Maja, Frćka  za sutra


Mima, ja još čekam tvoju betu, znam da ćeš danas ponovit a i od Ruthy i Dina...Sve se nekako nadam...! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Frća i Maja, sretno danas cure moje! Razveselite nas!  :Kiss:

----------


## Loly

*Frćka* & *Maja* sretno cure, nadamo se lijepim brojčicama!
*Mostarka* & *Sara* još malo strpljanja, pa će i vas razveseliti velika beta!
Svim ostalim puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bubimitka81

Cure sretno s betama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*Frćka,Maja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno cure, :fige: !!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

Čekam do dva!!! Uf! :štrika:

----------


## željkica

> Čekam do dva!!! Uf!


još malo evo već podne! :fige:

----------


## zeljka84

Pozdrav! 
svima koje čekaju betu držim fige da bude što veća!!!
ja je vadim tek 15.5. nikakvih simptoma nemam,punkcija prosla gotovo bezbolno u odnosu na proslu, poslije et-a znaju  me malo boluckat jajnici,nista strasno.
ALI nešto me muči jako- od29.4 kad mi je bio et stavljam utriće vaginalno i svaki dan ih sve teže stavim jer mi je unutra nešto sve raširenije,vjerojatno jajnici ili mi se grlić spustio.nemam pojma.al imam osjećaj da su mi jajnici kao šaka veliki, ako su to oni. IMA LI NEKA SLIČNO ISKUSTVO ili zna što bi to moglo biti???????

----------


## bubekica

*zeljka* jajnike ne mozes pipati kroz rodnicu, janici se nalaze u trbusnoj supljini.
pipas grlic maternice koji se pod utjecajem progesterona spusti, izboci i stvrdne.

----------


## mare41

sta bi mi bez bubek..
moja teorija je bila da postupak nije uspio ako sve teze guram utrice, no teorija je propala kad se to ponovilo u dobitnom postupku tako da nista od toga

----------


## bubekica

*mare41*  :Kiss: 
meni bude tvrd, a onda par dana pred m (u postupku) omekani opet i po tome znam da nije uspjelo.

----------


## mare41

velim ti da to macku o rep :Smile: , doslovno su nekima simptomima pms-a i trudnoce isti, s razlikom u malim nijansama koje se utvrde tek retrogradno

----------


## mima32

Moja 3. beta 20,49. Eto dr. kaže to još nije vidla. Uglavnom prestajem s terapijom, ako dođe prava vještica ne ponavljam betu, ako nastavi ovakvo brljavljenje ponavljam betu...

Cure  :fige:  i čekam lijepe novosti  :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

BUBEKICA hvala, sad znam šta je  :Smile: ... ali nikad ih tako teško nisam stavljala pa sam se odjednom prepala! znaci to je normalno

----------


## bubekica

*zeljka* moguce je da je rodnica suha, znalo mi se desit da nisam uopce mogla gurnut prst unutra da bih stavila utrice. bez brige, nije ti se nis potrgalo  :Smile: 
*mima32*  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Draga Mima, baš strepljenja ti treba, je li tebi isto privi put? Ja sam prestala sa th u subotu, danas vadila betu, 0,51 tako da T nisam ni pod razno... Sad čekam m i dalje se spremamo i to je to. 

Osim čekanja menge čekam i Frćku i Maju, cure javljajte što ima lijepo!

----------


## mima32

Je, prvi postupak. I iskreno nisam očekivala da će upalit od prvi put jer znam da rijetkima to uspije, mislila sam beta će bit 0 pa ćemo planirat dalje. Al ovo čekanje između i kad ne znaš na čemu si je najgore, zapravo najgore mi je bilo čekanje između 1. i 2. bete. Al idemo dalje...

Cure, čekamo lijepe vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Samo kratko da se javnem. Beta 345 (13 dpt)! Nadam se da je to OK?
Love&Hugs svima

----------


## Ruthy

Bravoooo Majo, koliko znam to je super! Čestitam ti!

----------


## amazonka

Da okej, To je super! Čestitam i sretno dalje!

----------


## kika222

To je savršena brojčica za 13dpt ......... Želim nam svima barem polovicu ovog broja!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Super Majo !!!! Ajde sad frćka~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MajaPOP

Hvala cure! Di mi je Frcka??

----------


## mostarka86

Bravo Majo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 da se lijepo dupla  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*MajaPOP* bravo!!! Čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## mima32

Čestitam Majo  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Bravo pozitivke a svima ostalima držim palčeve za pozitivne bete. Ja u subotu na uzv opet kad bi se trebalo vidjet srculence. Jedino sto moram mirovat zbog mioma koji je porastao al dr vjeruje da ce sve bit ok intramularni je. E sad nista fizički ne radim pinem mag.ezij sve kak mi je rekao čak se mm i ja ne keksamo  :Smile:  al noćas mi se dogodi da sanjam upravo to i eto ti orgazma pa me sad strah da nije nesto poslo po zlu.

----------


## Frćka

Bravooo Majoooooo, čestitaaaam! Ajde bar jedna, ja velika 0! :Sad:

----------


## mima32

Frcka,  :Love:

----------


## kika222

Frćka teško mi je jako, nadala sam se stvarno uz ovakav optimizam da je to to.... Draga doći će i naše vrijeme.....grlim te!!!

----------


## žužy

*MajaPOP*  :Very Happy:  Čestitam,beta je savršena!
Ajme *Frćka* baš mi je žao..navijala sam za lijepu betu  :Sad:   :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Žao mi je frćka. Odmori se i onda dalje u pobjede.

----------


## Frćka

Hvala svima, treba mi malo da dođem sebi, nisam baš ni očekivala, čak suprotno, ali... Malo ću sad usisavat i spremat da ne mislim, sad nažalost mogu! :Sad:  Ma brzo ćemo mi sve bit T, vjerujem ja u to, kad tad! :Smile: Čekam vaše bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## vatra86

*maja* čestitam!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje
*frćka* i ovdje jedan  :Love: 
a sta je s ostalim "sedmorkama"?

----------


## MajaPOP

> Bravooo Majoooooo, čestitaaaam! Ajde bar jedna, ja velika 0!


Frcka  :Love:  zao mi je draga, odtuguj i onda glavu gore! 
Znaj da je svaki sljedeci postupak veca sansa za uspjeh i da moras ostati pozitivna i optimisticna!!!
Hvala svim curama na podrsi, s vama je svaki trenutak i laksi i ljepsi ❤

----------


## Ruthy

> Hvala svima, treba mi malo da dođem sebi, nisam baš ni očekivala, čak suprotno, ali... Malo ću sad usisavat i spremat da ne mislim, sad nažalost mogu! Ma brzo ćemo mi sve bit T, vjerujem ja u to, kad tad!Čekam vaše bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1


Frćkice draga  :Love:  drži se i odtuguj, kakva god bila statistika - nadamo se! I ja vjerujem da ćemo biti T sve i to vrlo brzo. Pusa ti velika

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* draga jako mi je žao  :Love: ! Ja sam stvarno mislila da će biti pozitivno kod tebe, al bit će drugi put!! Tvoj pozitivan duh i tvoja podrška drugima su za primjer i jednom takav stav mora urodit plodom!! I znam da nisi puno očekivala kao što kažeš, jer si spominjala te simptome menzesa, al ipak uvijek je u nama onaj mali crv sumnje da bi možda moglo biti nešto!! Draga  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

> Drage moje pratim vas.mostarka još koji dan.držim fige za jednu lipu trocifrenu betu.
> sara kada je beta?


Vedre u srijedu je beta!!!

----------


## sara10

MajaPOP čestitam, lijepa brojkica, to je to  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

*frćka* a baš mi je žao jako  :Love:

----------


## sara10

Curke, ne želim brzat, al meni je danas bio dan kad je trebala doći vještica, a nije došla, nikakve simptome menzesa nemam, a inače ih uvijek imam (migrena, obavezno 1-2 bolne bububuljice, pjačan apetit pogotovo za slatkim..nekad afta i sl), a meni ten čist ko u bebe, potrebe za slatkim nemam (što je čudno za mene), u stomaku sve mirno, niti sam napuhana, niti grčevi, mirnoća....meni to miriše na dobro kod mene...joj šta sam skromna he,he....a nikad dosad nisam dogurala do 11 dnt a da nisam procurila, a meni sutra 12 dnt.... Bože moj šta li je to :Unsure:

----------


## sara10

I još sam zaboravila napisat da sam se noćas probudila oko 3 - 4 h i nisam više mogla zaspat od uzbuđenja, odradila svoje na poslu, skuhala ručak za sutra, a glava me ni malo nije zabolila...

----------


## kismet

> I još sam zaboravila napisat da sam se noćas probudila oko 3 - 4 h i nisam više mogla zaspat od uzbuđenja, odradila svoje na poslu, skuhala ručak za sutra, a glava me ni malo nije zabolila...


*sara*, ja sam se od uzbuđenja  probudila u 5 h ujutro i popiškila plus 11 dnt, želim ti isto!

svim tužnicama veliki zagrljaj šaljem, ne pišem, ali škicam vas  :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> Curke, ne želim brzat, al meni je danas bio dan kad je trebala doći vještica, a nije došla, nikakve simptome menzesa nemam, a inače ih uvijek imam (migrena, obavezno 1-2 bolne bububuljice, pjačan apetit pogotovo za slatkim..nekad afta i sl), a meni ten čist ko u bebe, potrebe za slatkim nemam (što je čudno za mene), u stomaku sve mirno, niti sam napuhana, niti grčevi, mirnoća....meni to miriše na dobro kod mene...joj šta sam skromna he,he....a nikad dosad nisam dogurala do 11 dnt a da nisam procurila, a meni sutra 12 dnt.... Bože moj šta li je to


I meni to miriše na dobro, ustvari - bitan je tvoj osjećaj... još malo strpljenja  :štrika:

----------


## Frćka

Saraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa daj nas obraduj!!! Svim curama puno uspjeha, i ja vas pratim, malo manje pišem, što je dobro! :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Draga Frćka, ne mogu vas obradovat (pade u vodu sve što sam sinoć napisala) jer sam napravila 2 testa i oba negativna. Jesam ti rekla da ako ti ostaneš trudna da ću i ja, pratim te, he, he!!!! Neće, pa neće  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Frćka

> Draga Frćka, ne mogu vas obradovat (pade u vodu sve što sam sinoć napisala) jer sam napravila 2 testa i oba negativna. Jesam ti rekla da ako ti ostaneš trudna da ću i ja, pratim te, he, he!!!! Neće, pa neće



Ne, ne, ne i ne, neću testove, to ne vjerujem! Betu idi vadit jel me čuješ! Danas ti je 11dnt?

----------


## sara10

Ne treba mi beta, evo službeno mogu potvrdit da je i moj 4. pokušaj propao jer je stigla menga!!! I usput danas mi je bio 12 dnt, a evo prvi dan mog novog ciklusa!!!!

----------


## kiki30

sara,žao mi je..  :Sad: 
maja,čestitam na beti!!

----------


## sara10

Ostatku "sedmorke" želim puno sreće.... i velike bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
i svim ostalim curama naravno za šta god im treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## dino84

*Sara*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Sara  :Love:

----------


## kika222

Sarice nadala sam se da ćeš ti barem sa tvoje tri mrve biti trudna, sad sam skeptična sa ove moje dvije..... Stvarno mi je žao :Sad:

----------


## mostarka86

žao mi je sara...ja se jutros probudila 2-3 kapi krvi na papiru...stavila utriće i od tada nešto blago smeđe se provlači...vještica u najavi...e baš nas je krenulo  :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

Sara, žao mi je jako, baš sam se nadala! :Sad:  Mostarka drž se, možda samo brljavi! Nadam se! A joooj! :Sad:

----------


## Muma

A jooooj, same loše vijesti! Šaljem vam svima kolektivne zagrljaje.  :Love:  Drž`te se cure!
*mostarka86* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige: 
Preostale čekalice, ne dajte se! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sandra1971

*Sara10* baš mi je žao..... tebi i *Frćki*  :Love: 
*mostarka86* i svima drugima puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

> *Sara10* baš mi je žao..... tebi i *Frćki* 
> *mostarka86* i svima drugima puno, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



X :Love:

----------


## mostarka86

hvala drage moje na podršci...idemo dalje...
corinaII~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba...
sandra, za najbolji postupak do sada ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## mima32

Sara,  :Love: 

ostalima  držim  :fige:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Sara žao mi je nadala sam se da tvojoj T  :Sad:

----------


## MajaPOP

Sara, Mostarka  :Love:

----------


## Bubimitka81

Sara žao mi je  :Sad: 

Mostarka još nije gotovo, brljavljenje ne mora ništa značiti..  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te ipak iznenadi beta

----------


## sara10

Hvala drage moje, iskreno se nadam vašim uspjesima....baš mi je teško pao ovaj neuspjeh, najteže do sada, isplakala sam danas pet litara suza, al idemo dalje, treba gledat naprid, imam 2 smrzlića pa ćemo po njih! Svima vam šaljem veliki  :Kiss:  i nadam se stvarno da će krenit jedan pozitivan niz!!!!

*Mostarka86* koji je tebi danas dnt i je li prestalo to brljavljenje????
*Kika222* ni slučajno nemoj biti skeptična, ostaju trudne i sa jednim zametkom, samo pozitivno  :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

10dnt...ali se pojačava krvarenje  :Sad: 
hvala na riječima podrške i utjehe, ali sam ovaj postupak već prežalila...

----------


## Sandra1971

*mostarka86*  :Love:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Pa sto je ovo...sara10 bas sam se nadala da si trudna...bas mi je zao...
Frcka isto tako...
Ma u ovoj godini morate i ostajete trudne...
Svim ostalim curama puno puno srece i vibrica saljem....

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Morgen...meni danas 8dnt i nema više baš nikakvih znakova tijela...ništa ne pika, prsa ne bole...bljak...mislim da i kod mene ništa...takav me neki glupi osjećaj hvata...
Svima koji će krenuti u nove pobjede  :Love: ...budite hrabre..

----------


## Frćka

Mostarka, žao mi je! Sara, sve znaš! Ajmo dalje, idemo mi po naše bebe, glavu gore!!! Sve i jedna u kojoj god fazi postupka da jeste! Zaslužile su bebe ovakve mame, neka dođu što prije i vide kako će im biti dobro s nama kad su tako jako željene! Vjerujem u svih nas!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~

----------


## Loly

*Frćka, Sara* žao mi je cure  :Love: 
*Mostarka* držim  :fige:  da još nije sve izgubljeno, kakvo je stanje jutros?
Svim ostalim curkama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ do neba!

----------


## sara10

> Mostarka, žao mi je! Sara, sve znaš! Ajmo dalje, idemo mi po naše bebe, glavu gore!!! Sve i jedna u kojoj god fazi postupka da jeste! Zaslužile su bebe ovakve mame, neka dođu što prije i vide kako će im biti dobro s nama kad su tako jako željene! Vjerujem u svih nas!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~


Lijepo rečeno Frćka, u potpunosti se slažem....
Hvala svima na podršci, al nema predaje, dižemo se svaki put nakon neuspjeha i idemo dalje.....dočekat ćemo mi našu bebu/e.
*Mostarka86* kakvo je stanje kod tebe jutros??? Držim  :fige:  da je to bilo implantac. krvarenje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!

----------


## mostarka86

Frćka, dok dišem, nadam se...tako da odustati neću. odmorit ću 2-3 mjeseca, pa ću vidjeti da idem u polustimulirani. Šta vi mislite, jel rano?
od jutros sam već u planovima  :Smile:  čak ni plakala nisam ovaj put. Nestvarno je na šta se sve čovjek navikne. Hvala vam puno na podršci, od jutros počinje prava krv (malo mi je samo neobično da me ne boli stomak, ali mislim da će i to uskoro).
ljubim vas jakooo  :Kiss: 
tužnicama ide veliki zagrljaj, a svim ostalim šaljem puno dobrih vibra, za šta god da im je potrebno i u kojoj god fazi da su  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

draga *mostarka*, grlim jako  :Love:   :Kiss: 

cure, držte mi se, svima u postupku želim puuuno sreće  :Love:

----------


## kismet

> draga *mostarka*, grlim jako  
> 
> cure, držte mi se, svima u postupku želim puuuno sreće


Veliki x

----------


## sara10

*Mostarka86*  žao mi je  :Love:  baš nas ide ha.......
*Frćka* kada ti misliš opet krenit u postupak??

----------


## Ruthy

*Mostarka,* zao mi je, baš se zaredali minusi! Ali treba imati nad i snage. *Sara i Frćka*  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Muma

*mostarka86* žao mi je!  :Love:   :Sad:

----------


## kika222

Mostarka  :Sad: ... 
Meni danas 5dnt, nemam nikakvih simptoma osim onih od utrića , jedino me brine to što me boli u križima od 2dnt a i jajnici me još uvijek bole, pogotovo kad hoću sjest...sve mi to miriši na mengu... Strah me je jer sam svaki put do sad prokrvarila 8dnt....
Želim bebu još jednom sretno sutra!!!!

----------


## sara10

Kika222 znam da je to sadaigra živaca i sama sam to prošla prije par dana!!! Pokušaj izdržat još 3-4 dana i onda možeš napravit test! Tebi su vraćena 2 osmostanična koliko se sjećam! Mnoge trudnice su se žalile na bol u leđima. Kika držim ti  :fige:  da bude sve dobro, doguraš do bete i objaviš na lijepu brojku!!! Ajde nas ti ugodno iznenadi  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Daj Bože, mislim da bih se onesvijestila da ugledam prvi plus u životu!!!!
Hvala ti sarice!!!!!

----------


## sara10

Vjerujem da bi, ma sve bi mi pale u nesvijest od sreće da to doživimo!!! Ajde samo hrabro još malo....

----------


## mima32

Mostarka baš mi je žao, al možda ipak nešto bude. Još nije sve propalo

Kika222  :fige: 

Svima ostalima sretno.

Kakva bi trebala bit vještica nakon neuspjelog IVF-a? Ja još čekam potop al relativno je to slabo sve. Jedino me boli trbuh. To je normalno pretpostavljam? Boli me operirano mjesto, odnosno mjesto odstranjenog jajnika i ciste pa me strah da mi se ne vraća endometrioza  :Sad:

----------


## željkica

ja kad sam ugledala svoj plus nisam vjerovala da je stvarno tu plus šok totalni ,nisam znala oću se smijat ili plakat ,muž me uvjerava neko vrijeme plus je plus.,želim vam da šta prije osjetite taj osjećaj ma sigurna sam da hoćete!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

Joj Željkice da bar hoćemo!!!
*Mima32* evo meni nakon neusp. IFV-a pravi menz. ide ono baš dosta, uvijek mi je tako nakon neuspjelih IFV-ova, ne boli me stomak, malo jajnike jesam osjetila kao i uvijek prvi dan, al ništa strašno. Nemam iskustva sa cistama pa ne znam....nadam se da je sve ok kod tebe, a sigurno je...

----------


## mostarka86

drage moje, ja sam ovaj postupak već otpisala, čak sam u jednom momentu prestala piti terapiju...zbog krvarenja...nisam mislila otići betu vaditi nikako, nego uraditi test.ali od sinoć mi se krvarenje toliko smanjilo, gotovo skroz stalo, pa sam odlučila da odem sada uraditi betu, da me ovo ne muči više i da prekinem sa terapijom skroz. možda mi normalno ne može procuriti od utrića. jel to može biti razlog slabog krvarenja i smećkarenja?
javim vam rezultat, ali se ne nadam da će biti išta..
hvala vam do neba na lijepim željama i podršci, uz vas je sve lakše  :Kiss:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Mostarka...cccc.....~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Mostarka draga moja nek te beta ugodno iznenadi ~~~~~~~~~~~ ❤

----------


## Sonja29

mostarka vibramo da beta bude troznamenkasta! suborke/ci drage/i neka 2013. bude sretna za sve vas! pratimo vas koliko stignemo :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

*mostarka*  :fige:

----------


## kika222

Mostarka draga, daj Bože da beta bude troznamenkasta~~~~~~~~~
Sandra 1971 bit će to prekrasna 2 embrija u subotu~~~~~~~~~~~~
Želim bebu... Svaka čast na strpljenju, ja bih već sigurno napravila test~~~~~~~~~~~da bude ++++++++

----------


## Sonja29

Sandra neka ti ovaj postupak bude dobitni, vibramo od srca

----------


## žužy

*mostarka*, :fige:  Pametno si odlučila u vezi vađenja bete,znaš da ništa nije gotovo-dok nije gotovo!Pogotovo jer "samo" smeđariš a to može značiti svašta...i mislim da ako menga misli krenuti da ju nikakvi utriči neće blokirati.Samo nastavi s terapijom ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Loly

*Sandra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspješan transfer
*Želim_bebu* & *Kika* & *Corina* i svi ostalim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši scenarij
*Mostarka* nestrpljivo čekamo i nadamo se najboljem, sretno draga!

----------


## corinaII

Mostarka draga disi nam❤

----------


## mostarka86

ipak, očekivano, beta 1. 
ponosna sam na sebe, čak nisam ni jednom zaplakala  :Smile:  hehe, valjda se navikla, bilo bi mi neobično da je drugačije, ccc...
hvala na vibrama i podršci...ženskicama u postupku, želim svu sreću svijeta, uglavnom, da je imaju više nego ja  :Laughing: 
sandra, za tebe posebno vibram, iz sveg srca...
ništa, odmorit 2-3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...nova nada!

----------


## kismet

> ipak, očekivano, beta 1. 
> ponosna sam na sebe, čak nisam ni jednom zaplakala  hehe, valjda se navikla, bilo bi mi neobično da je drugačije, ccc...
> hvala na vibrama i podršci...ženskicama u postupku, želim svu sreću svijeta, uglavnom, da je imaju više nego ja 
> sandra, za tebe posebno vibram, iz sveg srca...
> ništa, odmorit 2-3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...nova nada!


veliki x na sve i kapa dole za stav, zagrljaj šaljem  :Love:

----------


## Muma

> ipak, očekivano, beta 1. 
> ponosna sam na sebe, čak nisam ni jednom zaplakala  hehe, valjda se navikla, bilo bi mi neobično da je drugačije, ccc...
> hvala na vibrama i podršci...ženskicama u postupku, želim svu sreću svijeta, uglavnom, da je imaju više nego ja 
> sandra, za tebe posebno vibram, iz sveg srca...
> ništa, odmorit 2-3 mjeseca i idemo dalje...nova nada!


Svaka ti čast! Želim ti da s idućom bitkom dobiješ i rat!

----------


## žužy

K jarcu...*mostarka*,pusa velika!

----------


## Sandra1971

*mostarka86*  :Love:

----------


## Ruthy

Mostarka  :Love:

----------


## corinaII

Mostarka :Love:  :Heart:  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

*Mostarka86* evo i ovdje da ti kažem da da mi je žao  :Love: , bit će bolje, moramo bit hrabre, a sve mi to jesmo!! Što se tiče plakanja, ja sam se prije dva dana tako isplakala kao nikad dosad, plakala sam sat vremena bez prestanka kad sam došla s posla i tako sam izbacila sve iz sebe i sada mi je lakše.  
*Corina* čekamo te.......~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za betu!!!

----------


## Frćka

> *Mostarka86*  žao mi je  baš nas ide ha.......
> *Frćka* kada ti misliš opet krenit u postupak??


Eeeeej! juče sam bila kod sestrinih blizanaca, 4mjeseca imaju, da malo izlječim frustracije pa sam ih gnjavila i nisam stigla do kompa! :Smile:  ja bi odmah, ali meni nikako stvari da dođu, stala sam s utrićima u utorak jer sam si štimala stvari za postupak! Uvjek mene te tablete drže, sad nikako dobit! Ugl., čim dobijem 7dan folikometrija i već ako bude kao do sad 10 dan punkcija...pa sve šta bude!Jedva čekam krenut dalje! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

*Frćka,* jesi ti bila na stimulaciji u ovom zadnjem ciklusu?

----------


## Frćka

Nisam, 1.IVF bez stimulacije! ja neznam kako će to izgledati ako budem morala doć do toga, mislim ako ne uspije ovaj sljedeći put, jer je još jedan samo prirodni, jer sam valjda jedina koja je nakon štoperice skoro prestala disati, crno pred očima, gušenje, hladan znoj...ja i igle! Uh!A ti, šta tebe sad čeka?

----------


## Frćka

Sara šećeru, Mostarka! Brzo ćemo i mi stopama naših trudnica, sigurna sam! Sljedeći put i ja ću koristit normabel ili kako se zovu već, nisam ja od smirenja, pa kad me MM neće toljagom, ja ću s tabletom! :Very Happy:  Čekam da nam se jave naše suborke! Cureee, dajte nam plusića malo i nade još više! :Smile:  sandra, tenbi posebno držim fige! :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Hmmm evo mene kao ja sam rekla sutra vaditi betu 11dan ali sve se mislim ipak u ponediljak kako je Poljak napisao 14 dan ciklusa. Vještice nama što je super evo danas mi je 29dc...e ako ne dođe sutra neče niti doči. A beta ako sam trudna sutra biti ču i u ponediljak pa neka me makar obraduje jedna lipa velika beta.

----------


## Ruthy

Sretno *corinaII* i da je pozitiva velika 

*Frćka* ja sam bila blago stimulirana, tako da bih mogla brzo ponovo, najvjerojatnije sljedeći ciklus... zanima me što će ovaj biti bez ičega... daj bože da se kakav folikul pojavi dovoljno velik za punkt. A što se tiče injekc, ako se netko boji to sam ja, ali zbilja nije strašno... čovjek se navikne a i postane ovisan heheh, kad je za onaj poseban i veliki cilj ma ništa nije strašno... Drago mi je da je jedan ciklus iza mene. sad sam nekako mirna i sprema na dobitni. jesam li previše optimistična ne znam, ali mislim da nisam  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Cure Ruthy i Frćka, ja sam bila u stimuliranom, ali imam 2 smrzlića pa bi i ja isto odmah sad jer mi neće trebati stimulacija, slijedeći tjedan idem u dr. na dogovor pa ćemo vidjeti!!! Frćka drago mi je čuti takav pozitivan stav, bravo samo pozitivno ajmo...Znači ti si bila u prirodnom sad, samo 1 js? Što s etiče igala i injekcija, vjerujte to nije ništa strašno, prošla sam to tri puta, tri punkcije, jedino me prvi put bilo strah jer nisam znala šta me čeka, a ostale puteve sam jedva čekala ići na injekc, folikulometrije jer su to sve bili koraci bliže mom cilju (tako si ja to zamislim u glavi). Pnkcija uopće nije strašna, iako mi u St-u dobijemo lokalnu anesteziju (čitam da u nekim bolncama ne daju anesteziju), a ovu zadnju nisma ni osjetila, dr. reka da je gotovo, a ja mislila da nije i ni počelo! Tako da cure nemojte se bojati toga, nije bauk nikakav, šta je to u usporedbi sa činjenicom da ćete jednog dana držati svoje dijete u naručju (naježim se pri toj pomisli).  
*Corina*  dobro kažeš, čekaj ti ponediljak ako možeš, a ako ti je prošao rok za menzes, draga ima nade...ja sad u postupku dobila menz (uz utriće) 27 dc. Corina sretno :fige:

----------


## Inesz

Ruthy,
zašto su ti radili polustimulirani? Zašto ne punu stimulaciju?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Hmmm evo mene kao ja sam rekla sutra vaditi betu 11dan ali sve se mislim ipak u ponediljak kako je Poljak napisao 14 dan ciklusa. Vještice nama što je super evo danas mi je 29dc...e ako ne dođe sutra neče niti doči. A beta ako sam trudna sutra biti ču i u ponediljak pa neka me makar obraduje jedna lipa velika beta.


A ja bi se kladila da ce te sutra nazvati da pita jesi li vadila betu i zafrkavati da sta si se pripala  :Laughing: 

 :fige:  za beturinu!

----------


## željkica

*corina*,slažem se s macom zvat će te sto posto tako je i mene!i pitat šta ćekaš  :Smile: 
 :fige:  za beturinu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## corinaII

Poljak legenda od čovika :Grin:  a ma ne virujem da če zvati sutra 11dan je

----------


## mare41

corina, i mi nestrpljive ko dr :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Poljak legenda od čovika a ma ne virujem da če zvati sutra 11dan je


odličan je ,mene je zva 12 dan.

----------


## corinaII

A u subotu mi je 12 dan ali nisam ni pomišljala vaditi betu u subotu - računam kao subotom i nediljom ne vade krv osim za hitne slučajeve ili se varam ?

----------


## željkica

stvarno ti neznam ,ma brzo će pon,bit će to beturina!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

corina, sutra je 11.dan blastica? i brevactide izasao? odi slobodno sutra

----------


## corinaII

a Mare moja mene je strah :škartoc:

----------


## corinaII

Ka računam da nebi slučajno bila biokemijska t. onda mi je bolje što kasnije vaditi betu da bude što veča ako je bude.

----------


## kiki30

corina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu brojčicu!!
mostarka,žao mi je...

----------


## corinaII

Je dvije su blastice vračene a brevactide je izašao- zadnji primila u petak ( danas je 7dana od zadnjeg )

----------


## crvenkapica77

corina  ako neces   sutra  onda  , ako mozes  , cekaj  ponedjeljek, nemoj vikendom  negdje  privatno   jer  najbolje  uvijek  u isti  labor.  izvadit   
navijamo  za  veliku  ß ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mare41

znam corina da te strah, napravi kako mislis da je najbolje, drzim fige!

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy,
> zašto su ti radili polustimulirani? Zašto ne punu stimulaciju?


Pa nemam pojma, valjda su folikuli trebali samo još malo da se razviju. Na kraju punktirali jedan, i 1 js, iako su bila dva folikula, što se dogodilo s drugim nisu mi rekli, ali mislim da je ovulirao prije štoperice.... pretpostavljam

----------


## Ruthy

Corina sretno i hrabro, probaj se opustiti do bete - to ti je moj savjet

Sara - sretno sam smrzlićima, meni je punkc bez anest bila i više me je boliko kad je ketonal prošao nego samo punktiranje... čak i dva dana nakon... ali nema veze idemo dalje, jedva čekam sljedeći postupak

----------


## lberc

Corina,kak veli Ruthy,probaj se opustit i ako misliš da ti je lakše pričekat ponedjeljak ,vadi u ponedjeljak...beta bude ionak pozitivna,bil petak ili ponedjeljak
mostarka,strašno mi je žao,znam kak ti je,ali ništa planiraj sljedeći postupak..to nas valjda drži(ni ja u zadnjem nisam ispustila ni suzu,valjda sam već otupila)
meni danas tek prvi dan,hvala bogu kaj je mm otišal na posal da mogu poslije malo prošetat,on bi me prikovao za krevet jer je opet bil jako težak transfer pa misli da je bolje ležat,ali ja znam da je zbog cirkulacije bolje malo šetat,mogu već danas zbog takvog transfera? danas još pijem i utriće jer je dr rekla da je bolje da se to dolje sve smiri,od sutra ih bum stavljala.mm je jučer bil rođendan i poklonila sam mu curu i dečka...ovaj put samo pozitiva,pa da vidimo ak to pomaže

----------


## Frćka

> Cure Ruthy i Frćka, ja sam bila u stimuliranom, ali imam 2 smrzlića pa bi i ja isto odmah sad jer mi neće trebati stimulacija, slijedeći tjedan idem u dr. na dogovor pa ćemo vidjeti!!! Frćka drago mi je čuti takav pozitivan stav, bravo samo pozitivno ajmo...Znači ti si bila u prirodnom sad, samo 1 js? Što s etiče igala i injekcija, vjerujte to nije ništa strašno, prošla sam to tri puta, tri punkcije, jedino me prvi put bilo strah jer nisam znala šta me čeka, a ostale puteve sam jedva čekala ići na injekc, folikulometrije jer su to sve bili koraci bliže mom cilju (tako si ja to zamislim u glavi). Pnkcija uopće nije strašna, iako mi u St-u dobijemo lokalnu anesteziju (čitam da u nekim bolncama ne daju anesteziju), a ovu zadnju nisma ni osjetila, dr. reka da je gotovo, a ja mislila da nije i ni počelo! Tako da cure nemojte se bojati toga, nije bauk nikakav, šta je to u usporedbi sa činjenicom da ćete jednog dana držati svoje dijete u naručju (naježim se pri toj pomisli).  
> *Corina*  dobro kažeš, čekaj ti ponediljak ako možeš, a ako ti je prošao rok za menzes, draga ima nade...ja sad u postupku dobila menz (uz utriće) 27 dc. Corina sretno


Da, 1js, pretpostavljam da zato nema anestezije, joj jedva čekam dalje, a nikako stvari dobit! Uf! Sara, za sljedeći dobitni!!! :Smile: Ruthy isto, ja isto, sve ostale cure isto!!! Svim čekalicama sretnooooo! Corina, izdrži do ponedeljka!

----------


## Ruthy

Frćka, ja sam dobila stvari nakon 3 dana od utrića. Kad si ih prestala uzimat, ako si ih uopće uzimala? ja sam jedva čekala da krene m jer mi je pms sve gori i gori... imali to veze s straenjem ili s glavom, nemam pojma  :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

Ruthy, u utorak naveče zadnja tura! Ma tijelo je zbunjeno, zato ti je pms jači! Ja sam trebala dobit prošli petak, al ti utrići, a prije duphaston mene drže, a tijelo oće puknut!večeras idem na večeru s curama, tako da sad kad biram, ja bi sutra! :Laughing:

----------


## Ruthy

ajd proveseli se večeras, i da ti m dođe čim prije da ne pucaš  :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> A u subotu mi je 12 dan ali nisam ni pomišljala vaditi betu u subotu - računam kao subotom i nediljom ne vade krv osim za hitne slučajeve ili se varam ?


Ja sam u zd bolnici vadila subotom, doduse placala sam, ali mi nitko nista nije komentirao.

Draga, ne biti Strasko, budi Borbeni macak  :Smile: 

Ma bit ce to beta za pamcenje  :Klap:

----------


## corinaII

U ponediljak vadim betu e pa kud puklo da puklo.
vještice nema, nema naznaka da če doči ali me ništa drugo ne boli i nemam nikakve simptome osim što mi se spava.
A vidit čemo sve u ponediljak.

----------


## corinaII

Maco :Heart:

----------


## zeljka84

Corini držim fige za betu!
Meni jucer bio 10 dpt (2 dvodnevna četverostanična embrija )i do sad nikakvih simptoma a od jucer lagani smeđi iscjedak i menstrualni bolovi samo dosta slabiji.preležala cjeli dan a danas ujutro isla radit test jer jos imam iscjedak i jedna crtica samo....u ponedjeljak cu otic izvadit betu ali ne nadam se više bebici  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## željkica

*corina*  mislim da je to dobar znak da ti se spava jer se i meni samo spavalo!!!!!!!ajme super! :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

> *corina*  mislim da je to dobar znak da ti se spava jer se i meni samo spavalo!!!!!!!ajme super!



uff ufff a ne mogu virovati da sam ja tolika p..... za betu :Grin:  sada, a šta češ strah me je, a Željkice moja ja se nadam da če biti veselo u ponediljak.

----------


## corinaII

Željka joj beta je jedini pokazatelj svega :Love:  ja se nadam da če te ugodno obradovati u ponediljak  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

ma nisi ti jedina kukavica ja sam cijelo popodne provela na kauč i gledala test oću neću strah užasan,da beta je najsigurnija al eto meni je spavanje bio prvi simptom da sam čak i na poslu zaspala  :Laughing: ,ma mi slavimo u pon!!!!!!!previše nje minusa posljednjih dana.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Meni danas, 10dnt,  počeo šarafit stomak i kao da će mi "pljusnuti" vještica....sutra vadim betu, ali se ne nadam bome više...

----------


## zeljka84

> Meni danas, 10dnt,  počeo šarafit stomak i kao da će mi "pljusnuti" vještica....sutra vadim betu, ali se ne nadam bome više...


 i meni je tako od jucer ....danas malo manje al je test negativan

----------


## kika222

Meni je danas 7dnt i od jutra imam krvavi papir kad se obrišem i kad stavljam utriće.... Svaki postupak prokrvarim oko 8dnt.... Bojim se da opet ništa :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## mostarka86

čuvam fige da vas vara osjećaj i da   :Evil or Very Mad:  neće doći još dugoooo  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

Cure, ja sam u obje trudoce do negdje 16 tt imala osjecaj kao da cu svaki tren dobiti mengu
Simptomi trudnoce i pms-a su gotovo isti
Uz napomenu da sam i krvarila, a u drugoj t imala pravu mengu

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Ginger...joj što volim kad nas hrabriš  :Kiss:

----------


## Ginger

He draga, to ja i sebe hrabrim  :Laughing: 
I ja imam simptome pms-a  :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

zelimo_bebu jesi danas vadila betu?

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Danas na UZV kuca li ga kuca <3 e sad sam postala svjesna svoje trudnoće. Želim vam svima isto, i vjerujte dogodit će se. Držim fige svima <3

----------


## kismet

> Danas na UZV kuca li ga kuca <3 e sad sam postala svjesna svoje trudnoće. Želim vam svima isto, i vjerujte dogodit će se. Držim fige svima <3


Divno, nek kuca junački i razveseli vas za kojih 8 mjeseci zimska bebica! Čestitam od srca!

----------


## corinaII

> Danas na UZV kuca li ga kuca <3 e sad sam postala svjesna svoje trudnoće. Želim vam svima isto, i vjerujte dogodit će se. Držim fige svima <3



 :Klap:

----------


## MajaPOP

> Danas na UZV kuca li ga kuca <3 e sad sam postala svjesna svoje trudnoće. Želim vam svima isto, i vjerujte dogodit će se. Držim fige svima <3


Supeeer!!! Koliko si ti vec dugo trudnica Nestrpljiva? Ja sam za 5 dana na prvom uzv, jel tad vec trebam cuti i vidjeti  :Heart: ? Jedva cekam!!!

Cure, bolovi kao pred mengu i dan danas, 18dpt, zato bez straha, to je normalno!

----------


## nestrpljiva36

> Supeeer!!! Koliko si ti vec dugo trudnica Nestrpljiva? Ja sam za 5 dana na prvom uzv, jel tad vec trebam cuti i vidjeti ? Jedva cekam!!!
> 
> Cure, bolovi kao pred mengu i dan danas, 18dpt, zato bez straha, to je normalno!


Ja sam danas 7+3

----------


## Frćka

> Danas na UZV kuca li ga kuca <3 e sad sam postala svjesna svoje trudnoće. Želim vam svima isto, i vjerujte dogodit će se. Držim fige svima <3


kako je ovo lijepo pročitati! Uživaj u svakom momentu, zaslužila si! :Very Happy:

----------


## lberc

Jutro,meni danas 3pt,mm skače oko mene ko hitler,neda mi niš raditi
Danas sam se poskliznula kod mame na betonu i pala na guzicu..valjda nebu smetalo mojim mrvama...strah me,imam osjećaj kak da sam sad uništila sve šanse za uspjeh.

----------


## Konfuzija

*Iberc*, ne brini se, žene su doživljavale saobraćajke pa bebama ništa nije bilo, pogotovo u ranoj trudnoći.

----------


## Ruthy

Iberc, opusti se i mirno  :alexis:

----------


## Frćka

Mrvice su se još jače uhvatile za tebe, opusti se i pomalo, a MM nek te mazi! :Smile:

----------


## inaa

corina ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~ za sutra

----------


## corinaII

Inaa hvala :Heart: ...uff sutra oko 12 mi je beta.

----------


## kika222

Iberc ne brini, bebice su na sigurnom....
Corina sutra će biti tri lijepe brojčice na tvom papiriću........

----------


## Frćka

Corinaaaa, za betuuuuuuuu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Cure svima vam šaljem pozdrave i hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu i da mi sve postanete trbušaste  :Smile: 
nadala sam se da ću od jučer pripadati ovdje, ali eto nisam stigla  :Razz:

----------


## željkica

*corina evo i tu za tvoju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* ima da otvoriš tjedan sa dobrim vijestima!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## corinaII

Željkice draga hvala ti  :Heart: 
Ja se nadam da če nam svima ovaj tjedan biti lipi :Klap: 

Dali se možda Lottos javila,šta je s njezinom betom?

----------


## lberc

sandra :Love: 
corina~~~~~~~~~~~~~~sutra za veliku betu
nestrpljiva,super za srčeko...nemrem si uopće zamislit kakav je to osjećaj
kika,budeš išla vadit betu,ili je to krenula prava menga?

znam ja cure da su mrve na sigurnom i da se nisu još razvile ni u blastice,ali mm je tak siguran da je ovaj put to to i neda mi niš radit osim ležat i malo šetat,napravim ja nekaj malo po kući dok je na poslu,a kak mi svaki dan dojde sestra nekaj napravit velim da je napravila ona,psiha radi svoje i tak sam se prestrašila i počela plakat...ma ovo čekanje je grozno...bojim se da bu mm teže podnesal ak nebu niš nek ja.
simptome ne pratim baš,a i rano je,boli me dosta desni jajnik,to je od punkcije,trbuh isto dosta boli,ali kak je bil grdi transfer to je od toga,stalno pišanje utrići,glad,normalno da samo mislim kaj bum jela kad niš ne radim :Grin:  ,umor,od ljenčarenja--i to je to od mojih simptoma
oprostite kaj sam vas zagnjavila,ali lakše mi je kad se vama izjadam,vi me razmete,pa i ak meljem gluposti..hvala vam puno :Kiss:

----------


## mima32

Bit će to super. Držim  :fige:  Mrvice su dobro.

A svi su muški očito takvi. I MM ne prihvaća da nije gotovo dok beta valjda ne bude 0. Ne mogu ja njega uvjerit da ovo nije normalno, on se još nada...

----------


## željkica

*Iberc* nisi nas izgnjavila zato smo tu da se jadamo i budemo podrška jedna drugoj!samo se ti čuvaj i javi nam veliku betu!

----------


## corinaII

Sutra ujutro beta nadam se da će potvrditi stanje ovog divnog testiča što sam ga napravila i imam plus  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Sutra ujutro beta nadam se da će potvrditi stanje ovog divnog testiča što sam ga napravila i imam plus


prekrasno! čestitam od srca, vidim da si i potpisić mijenjala, neka, sad ga popuni betama, srčekom i novim avatarom na zimu...bravo!

----------


## mare41

corina, bas si me obradovala, napokon!!! cekamo sutra!

----------


## corinaII

Ja još ne vjerujem, mislila sam ništa ne govoriti do sutra do bete ali nisam više mogla izdržati.  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*corina* predivno! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## Frćka

> Ja još ne vjerujem, mislila sam ništa ne govoriti do sutra do bete ali nisam više mogla izdržati.


Tooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!! Jupiiiiiiiiiiii!!! Bravoooooooo!!!Kreću +++++++++++! :Smile: )) Za betu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## corinaII

Evo izvadila betu jutros. Luda kuća u bolnici ma dobili su neke nove aparate pa sve usporeno. A moj nalaz bete će tek iza 16 biti gotov.

----------


## kika222

> Ja još ne vjerujem, mislila sam ništa ne govoriti do sutra do bete ali nisam više mogla izdržati.


Bravo, sad još lijepa brojčica i smatraj se trudnicom draga!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ruthy

*Corina* - bit će dobro, baš si me razveselila!

----------


## Frćka

Ruthy u kojoj si ti fazi? Šta je sa Sarom, kad ona kreće?

----------


## Loly

*Corina* sad će još i lipa beta potvrditi tvoj plusić, eeee kako sam sretna radi tebe  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruthy

Frćka, ja sam bez ikakve th, sutra mi se vrća dr pa ćemo vidjeti što dalje, mislim prvo folikulometrija i ako bude što u prir. cikl, slično kao i kod tebe 
 :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Ajde nek nam je sa srećom! :Smile:  Meni u subotu 1fol.! Uf!Sad svi oni strahovi ispočetka! :Sad:

----------


## Ruthy

Frćka, treba se samo opustiti i smiriti.. meni se cini lakše sad nakon prvog postupka... samo hrabro  :Love:

----------


## mima32

Ruthy gdje si ti ono u postupku?

----------


## zeljka84

Corina super!!!!!! Baš se veselim!
I ja sam radila betu danas ujutro 14dpt i rekli mi da cekam nalaz i javim se prekosutra iza1!!!?  nikad mi jos nisu tako kasno rekli! pokusat cu je saznat prije preko veze jer cu posjedit i poludit do tadaaaaaa

----------


## cresna

cao svima nemalo me vec jednu godinu ali sada mi je milo sto cemo se opet druziti i to sa novim clanica,oprostite sto gresim ali ja sam iz makedonije ,nadam se da cete me druziti.
ovo mi je treci postupak ivf danas mi je 14 dan transfera ,ujutro sam pravila betu ali rezultate cekam tek u sredu ,tako je to ovde salju ih u drugi grad ,ali proslog petka sam pravila kucni test bio mi je 14 dan od punkcije i za veliku srecu pokazala se i druga linihja prvi put u mom zivotu vidim kako to izgleda i nisam znala stacu od srece ,zelim beta da pokaze dobre rezultate i da mi potvrdi testic,puno srece svima sto cekate betu vidim da ih ima puno ,druzicemo se poz

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy gdje si ti ono u postupku?


SD
Mislim da si i ti, ili?

----------


## Ruthy

Željka, zašto čekati na betu 2 dana? Ne kužim?

----------


## bubekica

*zeljka* gdje si to vadila betu?

----------


## corinaII

ahhh pa šta im je poludili s tim betama nebi da ih šalju u Ameriku pa im triba toliko da bude gotova :gaah:

----------


## mima32

Jesam, isto kod dr. B iako je on sad dvaput bio odsutan pa je sve odradila dr. T al bi htjela nastavit ic kod njega. Kakva je procedura za dogovor za dalje? Trazis konzultacije kod nje ili? Vidim da si brzo dosla na red pa me zanima. Sorry sto gnjavim. Prvi je bio stimulirani?

Svim curama sretno. Dva dana cekanja bete... Koma. Ja poludim cekajuci 3-4 sata

----------


## Ruthy

Prvi je bio polustimulirani, a sad pauza, ali moram vidjeti da li bi u prirodnom bilo što... Nekako smo slične po terminu, čini mi se Mima

----------


## mima32

Jesmo da. Mozda se nekad i sretnemo

----------


## Muma

*corinaII* bravo za plusić!  :Very Happy:  Čekamo lijepu brojku iza 16h!
*željka84* pa to je suludo, 2 dana do nalaza?!  :Shock:  Držim palčeve da dođeš do rezultata što prije.

----------


## snupi

di si to vadila krv da se tak dugo ceka?

----------


## Ruthy

Mima32, poslala sam ti PP pa se javi  :Wink:

----------


## mare41

cresna, cestitam na plusu!

----------


## zeljka84

Vadila  sam u šibeniku,nazvat ce mi jedna dr pa provjerit popodne .a papir tek za 2 dana. Tako da...čekam poziv  :Coffee: 
držite mi fige!!

----------


## kika222

> cao svima nemalo me vec jednu godinu ali sada mi je milo sto cemo se opet druziti i to sa novim clanica,oprostite sto gresim ali ja sam iz makedonije ,nadam se da cete me druziti.
> ovo mi je treci postupak ivf danas mi je 14 dan transfera ,ujutro sam pravila betu ali rezultate cekam tek u sredu ,tako je to ovde salju ih u drugi grad ,ali proslog petka sam pravila kucni test bio mi je 14 dan od punkcije i za veliku srecu pokazala se i druga linihja prvi put u mom zivotu vidim kako to izgleda i nisam znala stacu od srece ,zelim beta da pokaze dobre rezultate i da mi potvrdi testic,puno srece svima sto cekate betu vidim da ih ima puno ,druzicemo se poz


Čestitam ti cresna, ima nas puno ovdje koje čekamo takav plusić... Želim ti svu sreću i veliku betu!!!

----------


## Sandra1971

*željka84*  :fige: 
*cresna* čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdravček i Vama svima......upravo se vratih s transfera i da vas obavijestim da Vam se pidružujemo u ovome (po meni (psihički) najgorem dijelu postupka), svim ostalim čekalicama bete -želim puno strpljenja...

----------


## Kjara

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepe bete

----------


## corinaII

Beta 14 dan 1180.0

----------


## kiki30

Corina čestitam!!!bravo!! Lijepa brojčica...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

> Beta 14 dan 1180.0


Opaaaa! Čestitam draga, da nisu kakvi duplići, opasna ti je beta...

----------


## Kjara

corinaII :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## corinaII

Kismet draga ja kad sam vidila brojku skoro pala u nesvijest kolika je  :Smile: 
U srijedu opet ponavljam betu pa ćemo viditi dalje.

----------


## kika222

> Beta 14 dan 1180.0


Corina draga, ova beta je san snova!!!!!!!! Uživaj draga!!!

----------


## kismet

> Kismet draga ja kad sam vidila brojku skoro pala u nesvijest kolika je 
> U srijedu opet ponavljam betu pa ćemo viditi dalje.


Jedva čekamo update s uvz-a, da vas dr. pobroji koliko vas je  :Laughing: 
Puse, uživaj, ti i leeloo ste opravile ne dnevnu, već mjesečnu statistiku sa svojim betama!

----------


## mare41

corina, to je 14 dana od fet-a blastica?

----------


## lberc

corina,beta ti je prekrasna,čestitam!!

----------


## corinaII

Je mare moja imala sam FET dviju blastica  :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

Corina, sretnice čestitam!!
Ipak nista do sutra, bila sam valjda jedina pa da ne otvaraju neke reagense samo za mene ostavili me za sutra?! ludnica...aj doc ce i sutra.... :cupakosu:

----------


## Sandra1971

*corinaII*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## cresna

> Beta 14 dan 1180.0



cestito corina bas lepo ,nadam se lepu betu i ja u sredu srecan dan pa nadam se i meni ce bit,kad ides na prvi uz i sta treba da se vidi na njemu ,vidim da si imala 8 ivf ili se lazem ,vratili su ti dva blastocista ,jer se moze od prvog uz videt jer su dve bebice
SVIMA DRUGIMA HVALA ZA CESTITKE I SRECNO SVIMA HOCEMO DA NAS DRUZITE SA LEPIM BETAMA

----------


## sara10

> cao svima nemalo me vec jednu godinu ali sada mi je milo sto cemo se opet druziti i to sa novim clanica,oprostite sto gresim ali ja sam iz makedonije ,nadam se da cete me druziti.
> ovo mi je treci postupak ivf danas mi je 14 dan transfera ,ujutro sam pravila betu ali rezultate cekam tek u sredu ,tako je to ovde salju ih u drugi grad ,ali proslog petka sam pravila kucni test bio mi je 14 dan od punkcije i za veliku srecu pokazala se i druga linihja prvi put u mom zivotu vidim kako to izgleda i nisam znala stacu od srece ,zelim beta da pokaze dobre rezultate i da mi potvrdi testic,puno srece svima sto cekate betu vidim da ih ima puno ,druzicemo se poz


*cresna* čestitam na + i držim  :fige:  za veliku betu!!!

----------


## Vanesa

corinall, čestitam!!!

----------


## sara10

> Cure svima vam šaljem pozdrave i hrpu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu i da mi sve postanete trbušaste 
> nadala sam se da ću od jučer pripadati ovdje, ali eto nisam stigla


*Sandra* jesi razmislila možda o privatnim klinikama gdje ne gledaju na godine??? Zašto ne iskoristiti i tu šansu!

----------


## sara10

*Željka84* *i Iberc*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za velikeeee beteeee!!!

*Frćka i Ruthy* vidim da krećete ponovo u prirodnjak, SRETNO drage moje suborke!!! Ja u sri kod dr. idem pa ćemo vidjeti šta on kaže i kada mogu dalje krenuti!!! Puno vas pozdravljam sve  :Trep trep:

----------


## Sandra1971

*sara10* je,je... jako mislim u zadnje vrijeme na dr. L. i njegovu biologicu, ali nema šanse ni za 1 pokušaj, nemam toliko love  :Laughing:

----------


## Ruthy

Corina sreeeeeeetno i cestitam... velika ti je beta mislim da su se obje mrviice primile! Navijamo i dalje :Very Happy:

----------


## nestrpljiva36

cestitke svim beta pozitivkama, a svima ostalima puno puno puno vibrica za sve sto vas ceka.......sandra 1971 ja sam bila kod dr L i sve naj naj imam za reci, nakon godina pokusavanja i eto kod njega od prve....

----------


## zeljka84

Cure evo i moje bete 22.4. 
Nije bas neka ali ima nadeeeeeee  :Very Happy:  a i radila sam je 14 dpt dvodnevnog cetverostanicnog zemetka
Moram zovnit dr

----------


## nestrpljiva36

> Cure evo i moje bete 22.4. 
> Nije bas neka ali ima nadeeeeeee  a i radila sam je 14 dpt dvodnevnog cetverostanicnog zemetka
> Moram zovnit dr


Naravno da ima nade, držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Bravo Željkaaaa! Jupiiiiii! da ima nade, beta je beta i uskoro beturinaaaa!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1

----------


## zeljka84

Hvala cure!
Zvala sam dr i kaze da je mala ali da je sve u svemu ok ako ce se duplat. Moram vadit opet sutra ujutro- tad su mi i preporucili da je 1x vadim al ja pozurila. i rekla mi je da vise lezim ovih dana
Ajme nadam se da ce se duplatttttttt!

----------


## corinaII

Zeljka :Klap:  sad samo polako...ma duplati če se ona viditi češ....samo polako draga moja  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kismet

> cestito corina bas lepo ,nadam se lepu betu i ja u sredu srecan dan pa nadam se i meni ce bit,kad ides na prvi uz i sta treba da se vidi na njemu ,vidim da si imala 8 ivf ili se lazem ,vratili su ti dva blastocista ,jer se moze od prvog uz videt jer su dve bebice
> SVIMA DRUGIMA HVALA ZA CESTITKE I SRECNO SVIMA HOCEMO DA NAS DRUZITE SA LEPIM BETAMA


*cresna*, super za plus, vibramo za veeeeliku betu i srčeko na uvz-u... :Heart:

----------


## kismet

> Hvala cure!
> Zvala sam dr i kaze da je mala ali da je sve u svemu ok ako ce se duplat. Moram vadit opet sutra ujutro- tad su mi i preporucili da je 1x vadim al ja pozurila. i rekla mi je da vise lezim ovih dana
> Ajme nadam se da ce se duplatttttttt!


Ima da se utrostruči, ovo je čaroban tjedan, čestitam i držim fige za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## ANGEL_26

Corina cestitam na beti...meni je 14dnt bila 1109 i duplici su...mislim da je to i kod tebe...  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

željka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ bit ce to super beta
cure jedva cekam da se i ja ukljucim u ovaj topic, citam vas i bas vam je zabavno...
puse svima i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturine

----------


## cresna

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:    beta dobijena 1458.0 presrecna sam svima hvala na podrsci i svima zelim istu srecu ko nije doziveo nezna kakav je osecaj volim vas

----------


## zeljka84

Cresna cestitam!
Cure hvala na podrsci!   kiss:

----------


## amazonka

e,cure čestitam i ovdje :Very Happy:

----------


## Ginger

> beta dobijena 1458.0 presrecna sam svima hvala na podrsci i svima zelim istu srecu ko nije doziveo nezna kakav je osecaj volim vas


bravo! čestitam!

----------


## Ginger

i za evidenciju na ovoj temi, ranih simptoma = 0

----------


## Sandra1971

*željka*  :fige:  za duplanje!!!! Čestitam!!!

----------


## lberc

cresna,čestitam,super beta!
željka,samo nek se pravilno dupla!

----------


## Frćka

Cresna čestitaaaam! Željka, danas za duplu betu!  :Very Happy:

----------


## cresna

hvala svima zeljka srecno sa betom pozdravcic veliki u petak idem na UZV pisem stom dogem ljubim vas sve  :Heart:  :Sing:  :Bye:

----------


## Argente

O ima i tu skrivenih trudnica, pa čestitam cresna!

----------


## zeljka84

Evo me s novim rezultatom, 16dpt 53.6.   :Sad: 
Doktorica kaze da je opet jako mala ali se poduplala....i opet nista neznam na cemu sam   :cupakosu: 
Moram ponovno vadit u petak. Ajme izludit cu ali da budem iskrena ovo mi ne mirisi na dobro! Premala mi je,citala sam forume i neznam da sam nijednu trudnocu vidjela da je uspjela iz takve bete, bojim se samo da ne bude vanmatericna i da mi nesto ne odstrane jer nemam za sad nikakvih problema ni dijagnoza.. uffff

----------


## cresna

zejlka drzim srecu za petak da sve preokrene stvar na bolje :fige:

----------


## snupi

cresna za betu, zelji navijamo da postan napokon beta  brojček kako spada i da  bude  dalje sve ok!

----------


## corinaII

Cresna bravooo  :Klap:

----------


## Kjara

Zeljka84~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da sve bude u redu, za lijepu betu
Cresna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za petak i UZV

----------


## cresna

corina kad ides na UZV i koi ti je danas dan od transfera

----------


## corinaII

Cresna danas 16dpt beta 2734.0
U petak idem na prvi uzv onda sam 5+3   :Smile:

----------


## amazonka

cresna~~~~~~~~~~~~za uzv!
zeljka84 držim fige za betu!

----------


## valiana

Cure evo jedno jutarnje pitanje! :Smile: Meni je ovo drugi pokušaj pa nemrem baš uspoređivat...ali danas mi je 8.dan nakon feta i od jučer imam takve grčeve i bolove u jajniku kao da imam mengu ali na svu sreču gačice čiste.Samo ih mjenjam svako malo jer su vlažne pa me zanima jel to ok?Pijem estrofem stavljam utriče sve po propisu :Very Happy: .Nije mi tak bilo prošli put pa sad neznam! Cure sretno s betama a trudnicama čestitke! :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*valiana* , mislim da je to sve ok odnosno da je došlo do implantacije,mene je isto počelo bolit oko 7-8 dnt tako da  :fige:  da je to to!!!!!!!!!!sigurno će ti se javit još netko sa većim iskustvom.

----------


## Muma

*valiana* evo i ja se priključujem mišljenju željkice, i mene je boljelo od 6dnt. Nadam se da ćeš potvrditi našu teoriju  :Yes: 
*corinaII*, *cresna* sretno sutra na uzv! (ima nas više  :Smile: , nek je sretan petak)
*željka84*  :fige:  da te beta iznenadi i digne se u nebesa!
Svim ostalim čekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## valiana

A kaj bi ja bez vas!Sad  mi je lakše...pogotovo kaj vidim kakav je vaš ishod ! :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

samo ti nas prati i kreni našim stopama!

----------


## valiana

Nadam se da i hoću! :Smile: Da nema vas već bih izludila :Laughing: !

----------


## Muma

> Nadam se da i hoću!Da nema vas već bih izludila!


A do kad čekamo u neizvjesnosti?  :Grin:

----------


## cresna

valiana evo i mene iscedak je normalni to tako treba ,sto se tice bolova isto od pocetka pa sve do danas bolovi u jajnicima i osecaj kako da cu svaki cas procuriti,drzimo ti srecu do bete,a svi koji nam je petak srecan dan srecno i pisite ishode ja nemogu docekat da vidim sta se desava plasim se vise nego sto sam srecna jos nemogu da se opustim  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

valiana, ženo, danas ti je 7.dan :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Ha ha a dobro Mare41 ja malo pogurala :Laughing: ha ha .A čekam 25.5 tad je beta!

----------


## orhideja.

samo vas čitam i divim se strpljenju  :Laughing:  ....
ja sam u pon imala transfer...i ludim već  :psiholog:     .....treba doćekati 24.05

----------


## clematis

valiana, i ja sam imala tak neke grceve tjedan nakon transfera, mislim da je sve ok.
a sto se tice mijenjanja gacica svako malo, pa i to je ok, mislim da je cak i pozeljno  :Laughing: 
zeka, neke curke stavljaju dnevne uloske pa nemaju potrebu precesto mijenjati gacice. Ja ne volim uloske pa kad sam kuci mijenjam gacice, al ako moram otici negdje van stana onda ih ipak stavim jer bas u tom trenu mi pljasne ona lokvica od utrica pa mi je neki glupi osjecaj u gacama.

----------


## cresna

orhideja drzim ti palceve do bete bez nervozei vise uzivanja po krevetu,naravno tu smo mi da ti nebude bas dosadno

----------


## Kjara

valiana mene je isto 7dnt zaboljelo u jajnicima i doktor je rekao da je to dobar znak i bio je, dečko će evo 4 god., ja sam mislila da će mi sada biti lakše čekati betu, ali koma mi je kao i prvi put (samo kaj me ovaj put ništa nije zaboljelo 7 dan) sutra ćemo vidjeti

----------


## Kjara

svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za lijepu betu

----------


## Bubimitka81

Ne sjećam se nekih posebnih bolova, ali znam da sam imala žgaravicu 6 dnt,, ali tad to nisam povezivala s trudnoćom iako ju inače jako rijetko imam, skoro pa nikad...

----------


## zeljka84

A ja lagano prokrvarila....malo ali crveno.... sutra iščekujem smanjenje iovako premale bete..osjećam da više nema nade za mene u ovom postupku  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Frćka

Nemoj se prestat nadat! Šta nije par cura prošli mjesec prokrvarilo i sve ok, trudne su! Držim fige da bude sve dobro!

----------


## Žbunj

Curke,
trebali bi vaša iskustva kod različitih doktora/klinika.
Priča je slijedeća: Bili smo na 5 postupaka. Od toga 2 su bila polustimilirana sa klomifenima i 3 stimulirana (2 gonali, 1 Merionali). Svaki put smo došli do transfera i sama proizvodnja jajnih stanica je OK, moji plivači su OK. Na prvoj stimuliranoj je došlo do vanmaternične trudnoće. Tadmo smo ostali bez jajovoda
E to je povijet. Ono što nas muči jeste što do transfera je sve tip-top. Dobro se reagiramo na hormone, proizvede se dovoljno jajnih stanica, sve se lijepo oplodi. Zadnji put smo vratili čak 3 blastice. No, nikako da se ulovi u maternici. Da li postoji nešto, bilo šta, šta možemo napraviti ili pregledati ili utjecati da poboljšamo taj "faktor sreće" da se nešto "ulovi"?
Ima li koja klinika koja aktivno prati što se dešava nakon transfera? Kod našeg doktora dobijemo boostere i to je to. Ništa više, ništa manje. Brine nas da nešto sa maternicom nije u redu ili sa hormonima?

----------


## riba76

žbunj, mislim da nema  :Smile: 
nakon što mrvice vrate u maternicu nemaju pojma kaj se događa.. a i ne znam kak bi to mogli promatrat..mogu samo nagađati.
kad bi to bilo moguće, sve bi ostale trudne  :Smile: 
znam da imate milijun upitnika, i kod nas je ista stvar.
doktorica dmitrović u poliklinici betaplus je došla do nekakvog otkrića o debljini endometrija nakon transfera.
navodno se po debljini endometrija može znati je li došlo do implanacije (puno prije testa ili betahcg).
bio je negdje i članak o tome na netu ali ga sad ne mogu naći.
Ali meni recimo to nije htjela pratiti...

----------


## sara10

*Žbunj* kod mene ista stvar, ja sam u postupku u ST-u u Cita. Dosad 4 postupka, sve bude ok, stimulacija, br. JS-a, odlični embriji, ali T nema. Sad idem na FET u 6 mjesec i upravo iz tog razlloga će mi dr. prije transfera, odnosno malo prije mog slijedećeg menz. napraviti BIOPSIJU ENDOMETRIJA, tj. ući će s nekim instrumentom i malo kao zarezat (ozlijedit) endometrij (tako mi je to objasnio) radi prokrvavljenosti. To je nešzo novo uveo za slučajeve kad se ne prima u više postupaka, a sve ostalo je ok. Upravo sad krajem 5 mjes. idem na to, a onda transfer u 6 mjesecu. Kaže dr. šanse su 25% veće kada se to napravi, nije nešto puno, al idemo sve pokušat, a vjerujem svom dr. P!!

----------


## Žbunj

Hm. Znači, drži fige i ako se Mjesec poravna sa Merkurom kada je u sazviježđu blizanaca onda je to to. Nema razlike u vođenju priče nakon transfera. Drži fige i broji dane. Jesam u pravu?

----------


## lberc

žbunj...mislim da bi svi mi rado znali zakaj se naše bebice ne uhvate,i meni je sad ovo ne znam više koji postupak i imalai smo već savršene blastice pa opet niš
evo danas 8dpt,simptoma baš nema osim kao da bum svaki čas procurila,po datumu bi i trebala danas,ali tu su utrići...a bumo vidli

----------


## Žbunj

A jesi mjenjala doktore? Mi smo cijelo vrijeme na istome pa smo zato malo skeptični jer nakon transfera je svaki put isto. Koliko vidimo, napravi odličan posto do transfera, ali onda jedna vanmaternična i ostalo nula bodova.
Pa čisto da vidimo tuđa iskustva.

----------


## lberc

jesam,prvo smo hodali na vv,sad smo na sd...ovo nam je ak ne računam prirodne kad je stanica pobjegla,sveukupno 10 postupaka,6stimuliranih,3 prirodna i jedan fet....polako gubimo nadu

----------


## Žbunj

Ma vjerujem da će kad tad se nešto primit. Jedino što gubimo živce i vrijeme. Al se tješim da ima puno slučajeva kada su dijagnoze puno puno gore nego naše pa ljudi imaju djecu. Zašto ne bismo i mi? Samo hladna glava i biti tvrdoglav do se izgura do kraja pa kud puklo da puklo

----------


## zeljka84

Evo rezultata,18 dpt 175.1...
Kaze dr da se lijepo dupla ali je problem sto je mala a ja lagano krvarim i pocel me trbuh boljuckat. narucila me tek u sljedeci petak na ultrazvuk s tim da mi je rekla da postoji sansa da je vanmatericna pa ako jace prokrvarim ili dobim bolove hitno u bolnicu....sad se tako bojim!!
jel neko imao slicno iskustvo?

----------


## corinaII

Zeljka ja sam imala dvije vanmatericne trudnoće, 
1-vanmaterična: znala sam da sam trudna ali nisam stigla do uzv. U nedjelju na noć me počelo jako boliti u trbuhu, kao da imam ogromni kamen i kao da me netko s njime udara po maternici. Crnilo mi se ispred očiju, nisam se mogla ispraviti od bolova. Muž me je na rukama odnio u bolnicu. Operirali me, izvadili jedan jajovod. U trbušnoj šupljini bilo oko 3deca krvi. Kažu da sam došla u zadnji tren.
2- vanmaterična t. Radila test i bio negativan. Dobila sam menzis koji je trajao i trajao jedno 20 dana.ali me ništa nije bolilo. Nakon 20dana odem ja u bolnicu i ustanove mi opet vanmateričnu t. 
Znaci dvije vanmatericne i totalno različito sve. Jedna me je užasno bolila a drugu nisam niti osjetila .

----------


## sara10

Moj Bože Corina šta si ti sve prošla. Baš mi je drago da si sada trudna!! Sretno do kraja!!!

----------


## Žbunj

Corina, ova druga vanmaternična. Uhvatila se na drugom jajovodu?
Mi kod nas nismo imali nikakve simptome. Jedino beta nije rasla kak treba i onda su nas poslali u bolnicu. Bili tamo par dana na "promatranju" i odlučili se na operaciju

----------


## zeljka84

> Moj Bože Corina šta si ti sve prošla. Baš mi je drago da si sada trudna!! Sretno do kraja!!!


POTPISUJEM!

 Ak se racuna punkcija kao ovulacija,trudna sam tek 21 dan,beta je mala al se pravilno dupla.problem je krvarenje malo slabije nego menga ali konstatno i boljuckanje ALI ZA SAD LAGANO ali cesto,najvise na lijevoj strani gdje sam punktirana i gdje mi je stavljen plod. Bojim se da je vanmatericna i da cu doc prekasno do bolnice da sacuvam jajovode!

----------


## corinaII

Je dvije vanmaterične trudnoće i ja ostala bez obadva jajovoda. I obe trudnoće bile prirodnim putem.

----------


## Žbunj

Hm...nije lako to kad spoznaš da nikako više prirodnim putem nećeš moći...

----------


## cresna

corina gde je obrazlozelje za UZV jesi trebala danas da ides,a svi drugi gde ste trebalo ke rezultate od bete.
Evo i ja danas prvi UZV 19 mi je dan jedana  :Zaljubljen: bebica ok je za sad dobro je prihvatila matka 9 mm je velika cekamo za dva tjedna srevu  :Heart: reakciju i daj boze sve da tece ok do 12 nedelje ,terapija ostaje utrogestane po 3 na dan i estrofem i neke vitamine ,doktorica kaze dobra ishrana proteine,vitamine i sve to po 6.7 puta po malo .pisite vase iskustvo cekam lepe vesti od sve tiffani cuvaj se bice ok sumjam

----------


## corinaII

Cesna kod mene sve u redu imamo ŽV danas 5+2.  :Smile: 
Slijedeči petak opet uzv i tada ćemo čuti naše malo srčeko  :Smile:

----------


## cresna

corina ovo 5+2 ti je pet nedelja +2 dana jel hoces na sestu nedelju da ides na otkucaja crceta malo su mi nejasni ovi vasi poimi a i ja se bas i nerazumem  poz i srecno

----------


## zeljka84

Cure,kako izracunat trudnocu , npr corinino 5+2?
citala sam dosta foruma i opet sam zbunjena. punkcija bila  27.4. a transfer 29.4
citala sam da se punkciji doda14 dana +ovo sve do danas.... to mi ispada 5 tj

----------


## sara10

Željka84 mislim da je nedavno Clematis isto imala malu betu koja se pravilno duplala i trudna je! Ima nade...

*Frćkice* sretno sutra na prvoj fm~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~držim ti  :fige:  Javi kako je prošlo!!!

----------


## željkica

[QUOTE=zeljka84;2413945]Cure,kako izracunat trudnocu , npr corinino 5+2?
citala sam dosta foruma i opet sam zbunjena. punkcija bila  27.4. a transfer 29.4
citala sam da se punkciji doda14 dana +ovo sve do danas.... to mi ispada 5 tj[/QUOT

napiši u google izračun trudnoće kod medicinsko potpomognute oplodnje i tamo ćeš sve izračunat vrlo jednostavno.

----------


## kismet

> Cure,kako izracunat trudnocu , npr corinino 5+2?
> citala sam dosta foruma i opet sam zbunjena. punkcija bila  27.4. a transfer 29.4
> citala sam da se punkciji doda14 dana +ovo sve do danas.... to mi ispada 5 tj


željka- 27.04. - 14 dana =13.04.; danas je 17.05. dakle, danas je 35 dana prošlo, podijeljeno sa 7 =5+0 tt!

----------


## zeljka84

hvala,tako sam nesto i racunala

----------


## tonkica

Evo i mene pridruzujem se ovoj temi, upravo su mi vratili dvije mrvice a dvije su zamrzli.

----------


## orhideja.

Pozdrav svima..... i čestitke--ovaj mjesec je pozitiva prevladala...
swim čekalicama bilo čega---sretno i puno strpljenja
Nego-zanima me koji ste dan radile testić i koji dan ste dobili +?

----------


## željkica

*orhideja* ja sam radila 12 dnt i dobila sam +,blastociste.
*frćka*  :fige:  da ovaj postupak bude dobitan!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lberc

kod mene danas 9dpt,mislim da je m na vratima,počelo je ujutro nekaj malo,sad je stalo ali poznati simptomi su tu...napravila sam i test,negativan je i znam da je rano jer su mi vraćena dva embrija 3 dan,ali s tim brljanjem,mislim da je to kraj..napravila budem još jedan sutra,čisto da vidim kaj bu pokazal,
probala budem dogovorit stimulirani na jesen na vv,jer na sd budem ljekove sigurno opet čekala godinu dana,imam pravo na još jedan prirodni,ali kak imamo doma neke radove jednostavno mi se sad neda

----------


## jejja

Prijavljujem 0 dnt jedne blastice  :Love:  betu cekamo 07.06.  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

evo da i ovdje javim, hvala na ljepim željama, danas bio prvi pregled tek i prošao već voz, ja se ubrzala, city expres :Laughing:  nema veze, ugl. čekam 6.mjesec m, pa idem na svoj 2.IVF prirodnjak! Valjda sam htjela sa Sarom opet švikat! :Laughing:  Zato s mirom mogu sad svih pratit, Ruthy se bliži štoperici, samo smireno! :Smile: 
Željka 84, još ima nade, dobro Sara govori za Clematis, vidi pod vrijednosti bete, objavila je kako je bila mala par puta i naglo skočila tako da supeeeer! :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

> kod mene danas 9dpt,mislim da je m na vratima,počelo je ujutro nekaj malo,sad je stalo ali poznati simptomi su tu...napravila sam i test,negativan je i znam da je rano jer su mi vraćena dva embrija 3 dan,ali s tim brljanjem,mislim da je to kraj..napravila budem još jedan sutra,čisto da vidim kaj bu pokazal,
> probala budem dogovorit stimulirani na jesen na vv,jer na sd budem ljekove sigurno opet čekala godinu dana,imam pravo na još jedan prirodni,ali kak imamo doma neke radove jednostavno mi se sad neda


Jesi sigurna? Ak ne krvariš odi vadit betu!!!!! Ja bila na folikulometriji jučer i u pon opet idem, folikul imam samo jedan na desnom jajniku a na lijevo  opet niš... Nadam se da u tom folikulu ima jedna krasna jajna stanica...
Žene jel se prirodni računa ak nema js????
Sretno svim čekalicama i našim novopečenim trudnicama!!!!

----------


## valiana

Uf evo i menee danas je tek 9dan feta.I :Raspa:  nemrem više dočekat betu!Neznam kak je ostalima ali imam osječaj sam kak bum dobila mengu ali nema je na svu sreču ali taj osječaj ubijaaaaaaaaaaa.I osječam se kao da me tenk pregazio svi mišiči me bole kao da sam trčala maraton....Strah me testa tj.neuspjeha ali neznam jel bum baš izdržala bez njega....Cure sretno :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Kika, bit će jajna stanica, ne brini! Inače se ne računa, jer nisu ništa ni potrošili...Negdje sam pročitala da se ne računa ni ako se primi štoperica, pa nažalost js pobjegne prije vremena!Moja pobjegla juče prije prvog pregleda uopće i ne računaju ništa! :Wink: ))
Valiana, probaj ne mislit o tome, a naravno kako je to skoro nemoguće, misli pozitivno, u svakom slučaju je bolje! :Wink:

----------


## cresna

zeljka 84 evo da te i ja pitam ,stvarno su me zbunili ja sam isto radila punkciju samo dan pre tebe znaci 26.4 a transfer mi je bio 29.4 sta sad tu treba da se smeta jer u ivf treba smetat kad sam zadnji dan dobila ,ja znam tacan datum kada sam ostala trudna i smetam da mi je sada 3 tjedan a po ovim racunima sta ih pisete treba da sam 5 tjedan mislim nije mi nista jasno ,jesi bila na UV jesu ti merili zacetak koliki je i kada treba da se jave prve otkucaje srca ,meni su rekli za dva tjedna da idem opet na UZ .

----------


## lberc

kika,super za pridnjak,bude to super stanica
a,gle nije to još jako,pričekala bum do ponedjeljka ili utorka,pa bumo vidli

----------


## cresna

tonkica sretno do bete uzivaj

----------


## cresna

corina gde si danas pitala sam te koliki ti je bio plod na prvom UZV i kada ti je bio transfer mislim da smo ja ti i zeljka u isti dan meni bio 29.4

----------


## cresna

frcka zao mi je samo hrabro napred  :Smile:

----------


## corinaII

Cesna je transfer mi je bio 29.04- dvije blastice . 
Nije mi doktor rekao kolika je , ali je rekao da je pravilnog oblika. Za veličinu ga nisam niti pitala.

----------


## zeljka84

cresna i ja sam racunala od punkcije trudnocu jer sam procitala da se punkcija racuna kao ovulacija i ispako mi 3 tjedna al vidila sam na nalazima bete da mi nesto ne pase.pa isla citat da se svemu mora dodat jos14 dana. znaci ti si trudna danas 5 tjedana+2 dana, dan vise od mene!
idem na ultrazvuk na vv kod dr u sljedeci petak,tako mi je rekla.mislim da ce tad sa 6tj biti premalo da se vidi srce.

----------


## jejja

sta se trudnoca ne racuna od prvog dana zadnje  m.? jer 14 dana od punkcije ne mora biti da je bio prvi dan m, meni je punkcija bila 13dc znaci ja bi isla u minus tj u prosli ciklus... kazu 14 dana jer je ovulacija u savrsenom ciklusu 14 dan.. tako da je zapravo najpravilnije racunati po zadnjoj menstruaciji.. barem mislim..

----------


## željkica

*jejja* u pravu si računa se od prvog dana zadnje m,meni je zadnja m bila 6.3. , i sad sam trudna 10+4.

*željka84* kad ti je bila zadnja m?
*frćka*  :Love: 

*valiana* pratiš me još jedan moj simptom!!!!!!!! :fige:  sljedeće je spavanje!

----------


## bubekica

Jejja, neki mpo doktori racunaju od zm, neki od dana punkcije + 2 tjedna, ovo od zm je dogovorno i tako bi trebali svi racunati, bez obzira na to sto je mozda trudnoca veca ili manja. Gledajte na to kao na mjernu jedinicu  :Wink:  stvar dogovora i boljeg sporazumijevanja...

----------


## zeljka84

jejja i meni je tako logicnije da se racuna od punkcije ali uguglaj- mpo kako se racuna trudnoca pa ti tamo pise

frcka-moje su bete mrvicu nize od clematis ali se isto za sad pravilno duplaju...samo mene muci lagano krvarenje a ona nije krvarila... al nadam se da ce sve dobro 
zavrsit kao njeno!!! :Smile:

----------


## zeljka84

željkica bila mi je 16.4
to je do danas 33 dana, znaci trudna sam 4+5?
bas cu pitat dr u petak koliko sam trudna- ak ce sve docekat petak i beta se nastavit duplat!!

----------


## Frćka

Željka, strana 148,ovdje, Nakon transfera, pročitaj post od Crvenkapice koja je trudna! Nek te to malko smiri! :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> željkica bila mi je 16.4
> to je do danas 33 dana, znaci trudna sam 4+5?
> bas cu pitat dr u petak koliko sam trudna- ak ce sve docekat petak i beta se nastavit duplat!!


da 4+5,poslala sam ti pp

----------


## Ruthy

Vikend sa štopericom, pon. punk, u prirodnom a onda nadajmo se da će nepti biti  :Smile:  *Frćka,* žao mi je što nisi sa mnom da me zasmijavaš kad je najteže... *Kika,* sigurno će biti dobro,  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Nego di ću bit nego s tobom! Sad kad sam ja protrčala kroz svoj ciklus, pratim te u stopu! Za ponedjeljak, za punkcijuuuuuuu i js! :Smile: ))

----------


## tonkica

Cure na dan transfera jeste li tek navečer stavile utrice ili ste i popodne i navecer

----------


## Muma

> Cure na dan transfera jeste li tek navečer stavile utrice ili ste i popodne i navecer


Odmah čim sam se vratila doma, popodne.

----------


## clematis

> POTPISUJEM!
> 
>  Ak se racuna punkcija kao ovulacija,trudna sam tek 21 dan,beta je mala al se pravilno dupla.problem je krvarenje malo slabije nego menga ali konstatno i boljuckanje ALI ZA SAD LAGANO ali cesto,najvise na lijevoj strani gdje sam punktirana i gdje mi je stavljen plod. Bojim se da je vanmatericna i da cu doc prekasno do bolnice da sacuvam jajovode!


Zeljka, ne bi te htjela plasiti, ali sjecam se da je meni doc rekao da za vanmatericnu postoje 2 nacina lijecenja.
Ako se skuzi dovoljno rano onda se moze lijeciti nekakvim citostatikom, ali u tom slucaju mora se napraviti pauza za trudnocu ( u svojim godinama ja se na to ne bi odlucila)
Ako je kasnije skuze onda vade jajovod vanka. 
E sad ako ides na ivf onda ti realno jajovodi ni ne trebaju, i ja sam ostala bez jednog prosle godine i ovaj drugi je dr-u malo sumnjiv pa smo cak i razgovarali prije ovog pokusaja ako nam ne upali sad, da se prek ljeta ipak odlucim na laparo da mi izvade i ovaj drugi jer ako je jajovod upaljen onda ispusta neki toksin koji kakti unistava embijiće.
Znam da je tesko biti bez jajovoda, ali ivf je teska borba u kojoj ponekad moramo biti spremni zrtvovati jajovode samo da bi dobili bebicu.

----------


## jejja

> Cure na dan transfera jeste li tek navečer stavile utrice ili ste i popodne i navecer


Popodne i onda navecer.. one jutarnje sam zapravo ponesla na transfer

----------


## cresna

zeljkica imam jedno pitanje za tebe ja sam zadnju m.imala na 4.4 punkcija mi je bila 26.4 a transfer 29.4 sada mi molimte preracunaj koji sam tjedan zato sto mi je glava zbunjena.i reci mi kada treba prvi put da cujemo otkucaja crca jer kako sto mi je doktorica rekla za dva tjedna bi trebalo da se vidi a po mom racunu sada sam 3 tjedna trudna od dana transfera a ona mi kaze na 5 tjedan da idem za srce sta mi ti kazes zato sto si vec prosla to hvala i srecno

----------


## zeljka84

> Željka, strana 148,ovdje, Nakon transfera, pročitaj post od Crvenkapice koja je trudna! Nek te to malko smiri!


Jesam,hvala!

Clematis- u pravu si, nemam poma kakvi su mi jajovodi ali ako treba mogu i bez njih. Raspitala sam se i ako je plod mali i beta mala mogu ga izbacit s tim citostatikom cini mi se nesto sa m... a ako je beta i plod veci moraju uklanjat jajovod. ŠTA BUDE,BUDE ako do toga dodje sve ću učinit za bebu. 
Samo moja beta je mala ali se dupla, nego me zabrinjava krvarenje i bolovi kao menstrualni, samo slabije probadanje (inace uvijek imam jake bolove, bez tableta nikad a nekad i uz njih hitna i inekcija). Moram cekat do utorka da vidim dali se opet poduplala ili ce pocet padat i do tad se zivcirat radi krvarenja i bolova

----------


## kismet

> zeljkica imam jedno pitanje za tebe ja sam zadnju m.imala na 4.4 punkcija mi je bila 26.4 a transfer 29.4 sada mi molimte preracunaj koji sam tjedan zato sto mi je glava zbunjena.i reci mi kada treba prvi put da cujemo otkucaja crca jer kako sto mi je doktorica rekla za dva tjedna bi trebalo da se vidi a po mom racunu sada sam 3 tjedna trudna od dana transfera a ona mi kaze na 5 tjedan da idem za srce sta mi ti kazes zato sto si vec prosla to hvala i srecno


Draga, trudna si 5+2 tt po punkciji (nikad se ne računa od dana transfera), a ako računaš po ZM (zadnja menstruacija) od 04.04.; jer vidim da si punkciju imala tek *22 dc* ? (dan ciklusa), onda si danas 6+3 tt
Strpi se do uvza, tada se se sve mora vidjeti i čuti  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

*cresna*,srce se čuje krajem 6 početkom 7 tjedna,ja sam ga čula na 6+3, ovaj tvoj izračun me malo zbunjuje ako u tablicu upišem zadnji dan m ispada da si trudna 6 tjedana a ako upišem datum punkcije ispada 5 tjedana, a ti kažeš 3???

----------


## sara10

*Kika222* sretno u prirodnjaku i držim  :fige:  da bude jedna, ali vrijedna JS-a koja će se lijepo opodit!!!
*Frćka* ja i ti u 6. mjesec ponovo zajedno!!
*Ruthy*  sretno i tebi, za ponedjeljak  :fige: 

Svima ostalima sretno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11za što god vam treba!!

----------


## Ginger

Cure, tocnije je racunati po punkciji, uzimamo ju kao dan ovulacije
Jer, nekad su punkcije dosta kasno, nekad rano, pa ispada da nam je plod premali/preveliki za dane trudnoce, i eto panike
Najjednostavnije je od dana punkcije oduzeti 14 dana i to uzeti kao datum zadnje menstruacije
Ustedimo si dosta zivaca....

----------


## clematis

> Jesam,hvala!
> 
> Clematis- u pravu si, nemam poma kakvi su mi jajovodi ali ako treba mogu i bez njih. Raspitala sam se i ako je plod mali i beta mala mogu ga izbacit s tim citostatikom cini mi se nesto sa m... a ako je beta i plod veci moraju uklanjat jajovod. ŠTA BUDE,BUDE ako do toga dodje sve ću učinit za bebu. 
> Samo moja beta je mala ali se dupla, nego me zabrinjava krvarenje i bolovi kao menstrualni, samo slabije probadanje (inace uvijek imam jake bolove, bez tableta nikad a nekad i uz njih hitna i inekcija). *Moram cekat do utorka da vidim dali se opet poduplala ili ce pocet padat i do tad se zivcirat radi krvarenja i bolova*


eh draga  :Love:  tu ti nemam nista pametno za reci, ja sam mislila da cu izludit i sebe i mm dok sam cekala ove 4 bete (da ne govorim o onih 14 dana nakon transfera ) i sad cekam ulz, i poslije toga cu morat cekat onih 12 tjedana ..... kaj je najgore ja kad sam tak nervozna onda pocnem sumanuto cistit po stanu, sad nemrem ni to, osudjena sam sama na sebe i na svoje neuroze, pikanja, probadanja, panike i sl.
cak danas sa mislila ici na hitnu na pregled jer mi cijeli dan neki grcevi, a znam da mi je to od probave, pa mi je neugodno da ne dodjem na merkur a oni mi kazu pa draga gopodjo malo ste se zacepili, pijte donat.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mima32

Pozdrav svima. Malo sam se pigubila al drzim  :fige:  svima i saljem vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto trebate.

Vidim da pricate i o izvanmaternicnoj trudnoci. U ranim stadiju se moze lijeciti metotreksatom. Ako je beta manja od 5000. Ja, nazalost, upravo to prolazim.

Drzim  :fige:  da tebi to ipak nije izvanmaternicna

----------


## Ruthy

*Mima* draga, evo i ovdje, pusa i sretno da se čim prije riješi vanmaternična...  :Love:  
*Frćkice i Sara* hvala na podršci, iako me od jutros baš šarafi (unatoč štoperici)  :Sad:  Nadam se da štoperica štopa i da će folikul izdržati do sutra... 
*Kika222* sretno sutra za prirodnjak, možda se i sretnemo gore  :Smile:  
*Željka* sretno i da se čim manje živciraš...

Drage cure, nadam se da će se nastaviti plodno proljeće i nama koji smo u postupku... 
Pusa svima i mira, nade, strpljenja i svega lijepoga nam želim...  :Grin:

----------


## jejja

mima  :Love:  nek s cim prije rijesi to draga..
ruthy figice da folikulici izdrze..
brojim 1dnt blastice, ajmee kako ne volim cekanje  :Laughing:

----------


## kiki30

jejja,ma zašto ne voliš čekanje evo već nam je 1dnt  :Smile:  hehe..ma brzo će to nama proći..

----------


## Argente

_već_ vam je 1dnt, pa to vrijeme naprosto leti  :lool: 
cure  :fige:

----------


## kiki30

jel tako?  :Smile:  ma kažem ja jejji ma me ne sluša! hvala,argente!

----------


## kleopatra

Drage moje hrabrice  :Smile:  evo ja sam dobila prvu M (10.5) nakon kiretaže koja je bila(25.3) .... svom ginu se moram javiti u utorak radi papa testa i isto tako u Petrovu  na kontrolu i uvid u PHD-nalaz! konačno je krenulo nešto ... u isčekivanju ove M osječala sam se kao polovična ... sad ipak startamo u akciju punom parom po našu bebitosicu !!! pa na koji god način upalilo !!!! svima vam želim velike bete i lijepa ,velika,zdrava srćeka!! Zanima me šta mislite dali je rano za prirodnjak...naravno ako pregled prođe u redu i papa i brisevi također..... dali i za to trebam imati pauzu od 6mj,kao i za stimulirani.....a doma čemo pokušavati naravno  :Smile:  odmah iza nalaza,to valjda nije prerano!? i na koliko prirodnih imam pravo (nisam bila ni jednom) i dali se klomifen računa pod prirodni ili stimulirani postupak ?

----------


## zeljka84

cure,smijem li popit sta protiv bolova tj grcenja misica? nedjelja je pa nemogu zvat dr i pitat je a boli me ludjacki od jucer navecer... jel ijedna nesto pila naravno s odobrenjem lijecnika

----------


## tonkica

Kiki i Jejja evo i ja brojim 1 dnt, mislim da nikad neće proci, ja sam skroz nestrpljiva

----------


## valiana

> cure,smijem li popit sta protiv bolova tj grcenja misica? nedjelja je pa nemogu zvat dr i pitat je a boli me ludjacki od jucer navecer... jel ijedna nesto pila naravno s odobrenjem lijecnika


Mene su jučer isto tak mišiči boljeli grčevi ruke noge...grozno toatlna malaksalost.Popila sam magnezij i pomoglo mi je a pijem inače i andol kao terapiju pa valjda u kombinaciji se smirilo. :Smile: Sretnooo

----------


## zeljka84

magnezij...ajme di cu ga sad kupit,nedjelja je :Smile:  a moze li i donat mg?

----------


## cresna

svim cekalicama bete a vidim da se puno prikljucile srecno a sve ostale koi vec imaju neki rezultat drzim  :fige: za dalje sve da bude ok

----------


## valiana

Ma može i donatica ja imam uvijek doma onih šumečih tabletica a sutra pitaj doktora ovo ti je moj savjet za prvu ruku! Sretno! :Very Happy:

----------


## zeljka84

hocu, hvala :Smile: 
kaj bi ja curke bez vas kad sam panicar i sve mi naopako ide   :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

Zeljka ja se ne bih zezala na svoju ruku ako te tako jako grci i boli.. radje odi na hitnu pa da znas da je sve ok, oni ti mogu dat inekciju voltarena, meni su za spontani tako dali cisto da mi malo smanji bol...
Kiki, Argente da, da leeti vrijeme  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Cure jeli vi pijete folacin tablete, neke cure su mi rekle kad sam bila na transferu da one piju pa sad nisam pametna dali da i ja pocnem

----------


## zeljka84

[QUOTE=jejja;2414676]Zeljka ja se ne bih zezala na svoju ruku ako te tako jako grci i boli.. radje odi na hitnu pa da znas da je sve ok, oni ti mogu dat inekciju voltarena, meni su za spontani tako dali cisto da mi malo smanji bol...

a popustilo me sad dobro je i ne krvarim vise bas....a palo mi na pamet al bojala se da nebi ostetilo plod ako ga jos ima nakon svega.... da je nesto lose bilo nebi me prestalo bolit valjda...
sutra moram do ginicke za uputnicu za betu pa cu joj rec pa nek me pregleda al mislim si sad da je vanmatericna ili neko unutrasnje krvarenje nebi bol prestala...
ma sta vise mislim kaj bi moglo bit imam vise ideja i strahova!!!!


TONKICA meni je dr rekao da poslije et-a mogu uzimat folacin

----------


## sara10

> Pozdrav svima. Malo sam se pigubila al drzim  svima i saljem vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve sto trebate.
> 
> Vidim da pricate i o izvanmaternicnoj trudnoci. U ranim stadiju se moze lijeciti metotreksatom. Ako je beta manja od 5000. Ja, nazalost, upravo to prolazim.
> 
> Drzim  da tebi to ipak nije izvanmaternicna


*Mima* znači u tebe je to vanmaternična T. Baš mi je žao  :Love:  A kako to liječiš metotreksatom, nisam upoznata s tim  :Confused:

----------


## cresna

dobro jutro curke moje.jos jedno jutro svanulo a meni ovo jutru strasno pms me navalio ne znam sta se desava ,grudi nemogu ih dodirnuti ,jel cu sva 9 meseca ovo da osecam ili je znak nesto drugo plasim se stvarno,jedva cekam petak da vidim jel je ono malo  :Heart:  pocelo da kuca pa da mi malo dusa olaksa,ne znam sta je samnom neke drugarice koje su bile prirodno trudne pitam ih one kazu ma nisam nista ja osecala ,nisam ni znala da sam trudna ,a ja jadna svo vreme me nesto boli koi sam ja izrod.
corina kako stojis sa slatkisima ,ja sam pre bila zavisna nema dana da ne progem bez cokoladicu ali sad vec jedan mesec uopste mi dusa netrazi slatkise zasto jer to i kod tebe poz i lep dan svima

----------


## žužy

> Cure jeli vi pijete folacin tablete, neke cure su mi rekle kad sam bila na transferu da one piju pa sad nisam pametna dali da i ja pocnem


*tonkice*,sječam se da sam i ja bila šokirana kad su mi na transferu neke cure rekle da piju folacin več odkad..a onda sam i na otpusnom pismu vidla pod terapiju da osim utrića piše i folacin.Tebi ne piše?
Tebi,*kiki* i *jejji* šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vam što prije prođu ovi naredni dani do bete ili kojeg testića prije!  :Love:  :Love: 
*zeljka84*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~ za pozitivan ishod  :fige: 
Pusa svima!

----------


## mima32

Sara10, natalost, jest izvanmaternicna. Metotreksat se dobiva svaki drugi dan intravenozno i trebala bi se reapsorbirat ektopocan trudnoca, odnosno unistit. Drzite fige da uspije.

Vama svima sretno i drzim van  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*mima32*,drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## valiana

Cure danas mi je 11.dan nakon feta jel normalno da jajnik pogotovo lijevi mi neda mira žiga stalno...a i mjehur me peće ne pomaž acidofil i brusnice moram kod giniča po antibiotike izgleda da mi nema druge!I pitanje jel ste vi vozile  dok ste čekale bete?

----------


## bubekica

*valiana* ja mislim da je vrijeme za testic!  :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Nema testiča čvrsto sam si obečala :Smile: !Propli put je bilo preveliko razočarenje...onda nikak dočekat betu jer uvije se nadaš testič je možda kriv..a ovak beta je beta!Sam kaj bum izludila sve oko sebe ha ha a kaj bum im ja nek vide kak je kad hormoni lupaju! :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

imam predosjecaj  :Smile:  znas da su ceske trudnice moje trudnice  :Laughing:

----------


## valiana

Ha ha bum te mam častila trudničkim pivom! :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Mima drži se draga zelim da ti sve brzo prodje.

Žužy ja nisam dobila otpusno pismo u biti kad sam se digla nakon dva sata lezanja samo sam otišla nisam se ni sjetila da to tribam dobiti, šta mislis da pocnem sad piti folacin imam ga u kuci?

----------


## žužy

Počni,što prije to bolje :Smile: 
Samo si otišla,nisi se javila sestri Ireni?Možda ti pošalju poštom...a možda bi ju trebala nazvati pa pitati.Čudno mi da te pustila bez toga,ili si šmugnula a da te nije vidla :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Žužy ja samo otišla smugnila bila je subota nije bilo sestre Irene, sad cu je zovnit.

----------


## Muma

*mima32*  :Love:   :fige: 
Ja sam u 9tt i da sad mi nikad nitko nije spominjao folacin  :neznam:

----------


## žužy

> *mima32*  
> Ja sam u 9tt i da sad mi nikad nitko nije spominjao folacin


Al piješ nešto drugo,čiji sastav je i folna,ne?

----------


## Muma

Prenatal pijem već dosta dugo. Ali me nitko ništa nije ni pitao do 6tt.

----------


## žužy

Eto...kod nas je praksa početi s folnom od transfera.A ko zna,i ranije.

----------


## valiana

Evo ja pijem folicin ali jedna tableta dnevno od samog početka postupka..a sad su mi u Pragu napali 10mg dnevno?Ha ha ja to tek sad proćitala.Jel pije neka pd vas 10mg folicina dnevno?

----------


## željkica

ja sam počela pit folnu mjesec dana prije postupka!

*valiana,* da ja sam vozila,inače kako si? kad će beta,test??????????

----------


## Ginger

mima zao mi je, nek sve prodje u najboljem redu, kad je vec tako moralo biti...

ja pijem folnu vec jedno vrijeme, izuzetno je bitna u prvom tromjesecju i pozeljno ju je piti i prije planirane trudnoce
nedostatak moze stetiti, a visak se popiski
mislim, unosi se i hranom, al ja sam ovak sigurnija da je ima dosta

----------


## valiana

> ja sam počela pit folnu mjesec dana prije postupka!
> 
> *valiana,* da ja sam vozila,inače kako si? kad će beta,test??????????


Ma vozim i ja na živcima ha ha nema testaaaaaa danas elegantno prošla kraj apoteke i nisam pala u napast...To je bilo danas a za sutra ne garantiram ali nadam se da ču održat obečanja :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

Cure, ja pijem folnu konstatno pa već skoro godinu dana od kad sam u postupcima! Meni dr. uvijek kaže i kada ne uspije postupak da nastavim sa folnom...

*Ruthy* jeli bila punkcija danas, kako je prošlo??

----------


## sara10

*Kika222* jesi bila na fm danas, kad će tebi punkcija?? Držim ti  :fige:  draga za folikuliće i js!!

----------


## željkica

> Ma vozim i ja na živcima ha ha nema testaaaaaa danas elegantno prošla kraj apoteke i nisam pala u napast...To je bilo danas a za sutra ne garantiram ali nadam se da ču održat obečanja


a simptomi????? 
 :fige:  da bude pozitivan!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## zeljka84

Cure, danas 22dnt beta 40.pada. 
Dr kaze da prestanem s terapijom pa cu pravo prokrvarit i misli da ce sve izac samo van jer je mala beta. nadam se da je u pravu! Ipak su iskusnije forumasice bile u pravu da mala beta rijetko kad dobro zavrsi ,ja ocito nisam iznimka nego prvilo  :Smile: 
Vama svima zelim sve najbolje i da sto prije ugledate plusice i dobite bebice...cirit cu vas i dalje i krajem ljeta krecem u novi pokusaj....bila sam blizu ali ipak jos nije doslo moje vrijeme da postanem majka   :Crying or Very sad:  vama zelim vise srece i drzim fige
 :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

> *Kika222* jesi bila na fm danas, kad će tebi punkcija?? Držim ti  draga za folikuliće i js!!


Bila sam jučer i oper idem sutra, folikul mi je mali tak da ne znam jel bude u petak možda punkcija... Nadam se da bude dobro!!!!!

----------


## jejja

Zeljka84  :Love:  kad vec mora bolje da samo ode draga nego da te muci kiretaza ili komplikacije... Drzi se i glavu gore, znam da je tesko ali doci cemo svi na red za majcinstvo..

----------


## tonkica

Zeljka84 drzi se draga, zelim da ti sve brzo prodje i da doci ce i tvoje vrijeme i bit ces mama.

----------


## željkica

*Zeljka84* drzi se  :Love:

----------


## sara10

*Željka84* žao mi je  :Love: , drži se, bit će bolje!

----------


## bubekica

*zeljka84* nadala sam se da ces biti iznimka koja potvrdjuje pravilo. sretno dalje!

----------


## kika222

Željka draga, sve smo s tobom u tvojoj boli, znam da je to mala utjeha trenutno ali je stvarno od srca... Budi hrabra...

----------


## orhideja.

:Confused:  nešto me danas, sad naveče više--"steže" ili kao da nešto stoji  u grlu....kreće li to mučnina  :Confused:   iskustva??

----------


## Bubimitka81

Željka žao mi je, ali ako već mora biti ovako, bolje da sama prokrvariš nego da ideš na kiretažu....

Orhideja miriši na dobro  :Smile:

----------


## cresna

zeljka 84 nemam reci koi bi te utesile samo da smo svi gore dole prosle to i da znamo da je tesko ,nisi sama znaj to imas nas imas porodicu koja te podrzava ,znam da bog i za tebe cuva jednu malu bebicu koju ces je dobiti kada bude trebalo tada ces biti najbolja majka na svetu,progi lepo ovo leto opustise i na jesen u novu borbu srecno
 :Smile:

----------


## valiana

:Raspa: !Jutro još jedno u nizu,evo čekam kavicu pa je nigdje nema... :Coffee: pa evo onda je ja sad upravo poslužujem za sve...

----------


## Deamar

Pozz, cekalice :Smile:  Ja vam se opet pridruzujem nakon pauze. 20.05. vracen 6st kriozametak i taj nam je i zadnji.. beta 31.5. :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Cure, danas 22dnt beta 40.pada. 
> Dr kaze da prestanem s terapijom pa cu pravo prokrvarit i misli da ce sve izac samo van jer je mala beta. nadam se da je u pravu! Ipak su iskusnije forumasice bile u pravu da mala beta rijetko kad dobro zavrsi ,ja ocito nisam iznimka nego prvilo 
> Vama svima zelim sve najbolje i da sto prije ugledate plusice i dobite bebice...cirit cu vas i dalje i krajem ljeta krecem u novi pokusaj....bila sam blizu ali ipak jos nije doslo moje vrijeme da postanem majka   vama zelim vise srece i drzim fige


Željka, žao mi je!  :Love:  Bit ćeš ti majka i to ubrzo! Sve ćemo biti majke kad se toliko borimo i toliko želimo djecu! Vjerujem u to! :fige:

----------


## zeljka84

Hvala cure, nitko me nije utjesio tako lijepo kao vi  :Smile:  osim muza naravno  :Smile: 
 mi koje smo u tome najbolje znamo kako je poslije neuspjelog pokusaja....super ste!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 sve cemo mi bit mame!

----------


## orhideja.

sutra je 10dnt...mogu ja vć sutra probat vadit krv???? ili da čekam???(a daleko je petak  :Laughing:  :psiholog:  )

----------


## valiana

Ha ha a baš si nestrpljivka :Very Happy:  A kaj bi ja trebala onda ja tek vadim betu u ponedeljak?!Ja na tvom mjestu ne bi brzo če petak čemu se nervirat opusti se prazni frižider kao ja od jučer nemram prestat jest...ak nebu bilo niš od bete ali bogme od kila bude! :Laughing: Sretno cure i strpljivost se na kraju isplati!

----------


## bubekica

Orhideja, mozes, 11dnt blastociste ako je trudnoca u pitanju, beta mora biti pozitivna. Ti odluci. Postoji jedino sansa da bude mala beta pa slijedi mucenje do iduce bete. Ja sam uvijek piskila 7dpt, a kad je bio plus, betu sam vadila 10dpt. Sretno!
I mali savjet - beta koju ces javljati na vv nek bude ona koji ces izvaditi na dogovoreni datum, ne vole kad ih ne slusamo.

----------


## Bubimitka81

Orhideja idi si sutra skratiti muke, nije prerano 11 dpt blastica, beta će pokazati.
Sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiki30

Ma i moje strpljenje pomalo popušta a tek je 4dnt  :Smile:  umjesto da mi bude lakše meni sve teže ovo čekanje..
Orhideja,držim fige za sutrašnju betu-sretno!!!

----------


## tonkica

Orhideja i meni su vracene blastociste pa cu otici vadit betu 11 dnt, al to je tek iducu srijedu uf ko ce docekat, tako da slobodno mozes vadit, ja ti držim fige za super brojku i svu srecu ovog svita ti zelim.

----------


## tonkica

Kiki znam kako ti je, i kako se osjecas?

----------


## kiki30

haha,baš sam ti poslala pp  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

Idem ja sutra  :Very Happy:  pa šta bude (ipak je meni prvi put-a nestrpljenje je veliko)
otiću sutra,pa ponovno u ponedjeljak-ovo od pon ću javit na vv ,hvala na savjetu..... :Naklon:  :Naklon:

----------


## tonkica

Kiki i ja tebi sad poslala pp  :Smile: 
Orhideja jos jedanput ssssrrrreeeettttnnnoooo  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> Pozz, cekalice Ja vam se opet pridruzujem nakon pauze. 20.05. vracen 6st kriozametak i taj nam je i zadnji.. beta 31.5.


Neka ti ovaj donese svu sreću svijeta! :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Orhideja sretno sutra!

----------


## jejja

Ja se osjecam ful bolesno na 4dnt.. tempica mi je 37,4-37,5 tako da je to od utrica, ne kuzim zasto se osjecam kao da je minimum 39, kao da me gripa ulovila, gori mi lice, osjecam se jako iscrpljeno,boli me lagano od naprijed onako tupasto vise kao pritisak i u krizima malo.. recite mi da ce bit sve ok...  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Jejja ja uvijek na utricima imam 37,5, oci mi se cakle i ne znam za sebe. Prosli put mi je cak dogurala temp do 38. Bolovi su normalni, prosla si opaku punkciju, kriza mogu boljeti od nedostatka kretanja. Drzim fige da bude uspjesno i to do kraja!

----------


## sara10

*Jejja* bit će sve ok, čitala sam da su se  mnoge trudnice na početku osjećale malaksalo kao da će ih gripa uhvatiti, pa milslim da je to dobra znak! Evo ja u ovom prošlom postupku nisam ama baš ništa osjećala (osim malih grčića nakon punkcije) i bila sam puna energije i nije mi se ni spavalo i nisam ni ostala tudna, tako da mislim da će kod tebe biti sve dobro...

----------


## jejja

Za temp.sam sigurna da je od utrica ali bas, to sta kazes caklene oci cak i peckaju kao pod visokom temp. Bas me strah ulovio, a hormoni su mi valjda na vrhuncu i samo bi plakala..danas sam malo setala, bas zbog cirkulacije i misica.. uf ko neka cmizdra se osjecam ali sama sam doma i bas se negdje morala malo raspast.. hvala cure..

----------


## zelimo_bebu

*Orhideja*...sretno sutra...da bude bingo!!
*Jejja*.....ta tvoja temp je gora za tijelo nekada nego ona od 39, tako da nije čudo da si koma...drži se i čitaj nešto zanimljivo - da vrijeme prođe  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

*Jejja* bilo šta da osjećaš je dobar znak! Ja nisam osjećala ništa, temp. max 37.2, utrići 3x2, malo grčenja par dana nakon punkcije i nažalost ništa! TIJELO TI PROŽIVLJAVA NEKE PROMJENE I TO JE UVIJEK DOBAR ZNAK! :Smile:  

*Orhideja*, sretnooo! :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Jejja pa isplaci se, bit ce ti lakse...

----------


## orhideja.

Curke....Hvala vammmmm  :Naklon:  na savjetima,podršci....ja sam spremna--gibam uloviti ljepi broj  :scared:  :Love: 
 :Kiss:

----------


## Inesz

Cure draga, pratim vas i svakoj od srca želim da postanete mame.






> Sve ćemo biti majke kad se toliko borimo i toliko želimo djecu! Vjerujem u to!


Dobra je nada, dobre su pozitivne misli i vjera u uspjeh. Kad bi molitve, nadanja i želja bile dovoljne da postanemo roditelji-nitko ne bi bio sretniji od nas koji se borimo sa neplodnošću.

Ali, na žalost molitve, nada i vjera u uspjeh-nisu dovoljne da postanemo roditelji. 

MPO je vrlo često jako dug i težak put i borba. Borba iz koje će većina praova izaći sa djetetom, ali i nemali broj parova niti nakon velikog broja mpo pokušaja neće uspjeti imati dijete.

U Hrvatskoj je tužna situacija oko medicinski potpomognute oplodnje-radi štednje na lijekovima i pretragama, radi ograničenja koje nameće zakon-šanse da postanemo roditelji sve su manje i manje.

Molim vas, zadržite optimizam, nadu i vjeru, ali i:
-informirajte se o liječenju, o protokolima stimulacije, o potrebnim pretragama
-tražitite odgovore  i objašnjenja od vaših mpo liječnika
-ne odustajte od prava na zlatni standard liječenja neplodnosti
-zauzmite se za sebe i druge parove koji se bore sa neplodnošću jer takav angažman pomaže da što više neplodnih parova postanu roditelji...

----------


## Muma

*orhideja.*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige: 
*jejja* samo polako i strpljivo, deru te hormoni. Nek turbulencije dovedu do velike bete!
Svim betočekalicama šaljem čarobne prašine ****************************************

----------


## Frćka

*Orhidejaaaa*, za betuuuu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Cure danas mi je 5dnt i jutros mi je bilo malo smedjeg po ulosku jeli to ok tako triba biti, jeli to od utrica bas me trta valjda je sve ok.

----------


## kiki30

tonkica vjerujem da je to implatacijsko-tako je meni bilo kad sam ostala trudna! držim fige da je to!!
A kod mene ništa,baš sam neka tužna jer imam osjećaj da neću ni ovaj put uspjeti  :Sad:

----------


## valiana

Uf danas je tek četvrtak :Raspa: još malo pa bu ponedeljak :Very Happy: .Cure ja sam pukla totalno ha ha jučer popdne zalijevam svoje cviječe i odjednom počnem pjevušit Larinu pjesmu iz ŽIVAGA :Laughing: .I odjdnom suze pa smijeh pa pogladim trbuh pa me prođoše neki žmarci....A danas ujutro tako mi se vrtilo sve mi se maglilo pred očima odjedno takva vrućina pa onda takva drmavica.Nisam se iz kreveta mogla dić a sad me tako glava boli...Neznam kaj da mislim više!Naravno osim da čekam svoj ponedeljak...Eto malo od mojih mušica u rano jutro :Laughing:

----------


## Ruthy

*Jejja i valiana*, ja sam sad par dana imala kao nekakvu laganu fibru i bol u leđima, općenito slabost, mislim da je neka virozica u điru, tako da samo puno tekućine i vitamina i sve bu dobre  :Smile:  No sikiriki Jejjica, sve će biti fajn  :Kiss:

----------


## jejja

Tonkica, mozda je implantacijsko.. ja sam u proslom postupku 7dnt imala crvenu tockicu i prepala se, al tad se valjda primilo.. nadam se da je i kod tebe tako!

----------


## ksena28

> Cure danas mi je 5dnt i jutros mi je bilo malo smedjeg po ulosku jeli to ok tako triba biti, jeli to od utrica bas me trta valjda je sve ok.


ja sam isto tako prokrvarila nakon 5-6 dana od transfera, uvjeravala sam se da je implantacijsko, ali nije bilo.

budi optimistična, i svemir će slaviti ako jest implatacijsko, ali budi i realna da ti se svemir ne sruši ako nije. teško se poslije dići, ali moraš! držim fige!

----------


## Ginger

> Cure draga, pratim vas i svakoj od srca želim da postanete mame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dobra je nada, dobre su pozitivne misli i vjera u uspjeh. Kad bi molitve, nadanja i želja bile dovoljne da postanemo roditelji-nitko ne bi bio sretniji od nas koji se borimo sa neplodnošću.
> 
> Ali, na žalost molitve, nada i vjera u uspjeh-nisu dovoljne da postanemo roditelji. 
> ...


potpisujem našu Inesz!
optimizam je uvijek dobrodošao, ali malo realnosti ne škodi
ja znam i one koji, nažalost, nisu postali roditelji...unatoč silnom trudu...
al ono što je bitno, moramo si prvo sami pomoći i probati utjecati koliko god možemo...jer, ako nećemo mi, a tko će?


tonkica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je bilo impl.
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepe bete

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure draga, pratim vas i svakoj od srca želim da postanete mame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dobra je nada, dobre su pozitivne misli i vjera u uspjeh. Kad bi molitve, nadanja i želja bile dovoljne da postanemo roditelji-nitko ne bi bio sretniji od nas koji se borimo sa neplodnošću.
> 
> Ali, na žalost molitve, nada i vjera u uspjeh-nisu dovoljne da postanemo roditelji. 
> ...


*potpisujem*

----------


## tonkica

Hvala vam divne ste sad mi je lakse.
Kiki ne biti tuzna i nemoj misliti da nije uspjelo, još je rano joj znam da ti nije lako nakon toliko puta ali ja ti drzim debele fige da je ovaj put tvoj sretan.

----------


## vatra86

I ja vam cure drzim  :fige:

----------


## Deamar

Frcka, hvala ti puno!! Cure, mislim da se uzdati u simptome kao sto je tempica i bolne cice nije bas dobro, ja sam u proslom imala sve, i zile na prsima i tempicu i bolove i sve sto postoji pa je bila nula ko kuca.. ja sam ovaj put isla samo po smrzlica, nista osim estrofema i moram vam reci da me prvi dan bolilo ko vrag, doktor je malo zurio.. Simptome ne pratim, toplomjer sakriven, uzivam doma bez stresiranja  :Smile: ) svima koje cekaju zelim veeelike plusice i poz bete

----------


## Frćka

*Tonkica*  :fige:  da je implatancijsko! *Valiana*, još malo! *Deamar, Jejja, Kiki, Kika*...svima kojima treba! :fige:

----------


## Inesz

implantacijsko krvarenje javlja se u manje od 20% tudnoća

----------


## Ruthy

Ne javlja nam se *Orhideja*, nadamo se da je dobro 
*Jejja,* je li ti bolje danas?

----------


## orhideja.

evooo ja -tek sad stigla.... betica je 11 (ima nade,zar ne) (zato meni i test neg-on pokazuje iznad 25  :Laughing:  ), sad shvaćam mala beta i mučenje.........
nastavljam s mučenjem do ponedjeljka-ali nekak mi je lakše (valjda što sam bar došla do trudnoće,a sad....kako bude)
 :Kiss:  svima  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*orhideja.* za 11dpt blastociste je to jako malena beta, moja je 10dpt bila 23 pa je 3 dana kasnije pala na 5. 
od srca ti zelim drugaciji scenarij!

----------


## Frćka

> evooo ja -tek sad stigla.... betica je 11 (ima nade,zar ne) (zato meni i test neg-on pokazuje iznad 25  ), sad shvaćam mala beta i mučenje.........
> nastavljam s mučenjem do ponedjeljka-ali nekak mi je lakše (valjda što sam bar došla do trudnoće,a sad....kako bude)
>  svima


Držim  :fige:  da beta nastavi rast! :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*orhideja.*,uf beta je mala...od srca ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sretan ishod!  :Love: 
Previše je tih čudnih,malih beta u zadnje vrijeme..ili prije nisam primječivala,dok se meni nije dogodilo..
Suborke moje,evo malo pozitive svima koje trebaju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## orhideja.

:/ nezz ni sama, nit sam razočarana nit sretna..... ali s dozom opreza!!!! Hvala Vam, tješim se da još ima nade.
u iščekivanju ponedjeljka (a možda pišnem testić u ned  :Laughing:  )

----------


## orhideja.

ewo čitam ja---sva sam u istraživanju (a ni sama nezz kaj tražim) bolje da se strpim.... 

Žena je imala 10. ili 11. dan poslije transfera betu 8, a za 4 dana je bila 250. ali trodnevni embrij-koja je razlika u beti trodnevnog i blastociste?

----------


## Ruthy

*Orhideja* nadam se da će dobro ispasti sve, drži se  :Love:

----------


## Argente

> Previše je tih čudnih,malih beta u zadnje vrijeme..ili prije nisam primječivala,dok se meni nije dogodilo..


žužy, a možda je stvar u tome što ih sve ranije vadimo  :lool:  pa se onda registriraju i biokemijske koje inače ne bi; npr. ja sam na 10dpt blastice imala betu 50, a kad sam je ponovila na 16dpt (kad sam ustvari i trebala vaditi prvi put), već je pala na 4, dakle - bila je negativna, i tako se i vodila bez obzira na ono prije...(drugi je par rukava što je meni bilo bitno znati i ako je biokemijska)
* orhideja.*, nadam se da će kod tebe biti drugačije!

----------


## jejja

Ruthy je malo..hvala sto si me se sjetila.. 
Orhideja to zaista je mala beta na taj dan, ali kazu da cuda ppostoje pa ti od srca zelim jedno,no isto tako budi spremna i na crnji scenarij.. ja nisam prosli put htjela vjerovati da niske bete ne donose nis dobro ali sam potvrdila statistiku...

----------


## žužy

*Argente*,ima nekaj i u tome..a ok ja moju vadila 11 dnt trodnevnih jer sam dan ranije dobila "mengu",pa reko da skinem i tu brigu s dnevnog reda.Joooj,možda bi trebalo zakonom zabraniti vađenje bete prije 14. dnt. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ruthy

*Orhideja* ajde nadam se da ćeš biti fit za beticu  :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> *Orhideja* ajde nadam se da ćeš biti fit za beticu


Mislila sam na *Jejju*, ali evo svejedno objema lijepo nek bude

----------


## bubekica

Orhideja, razlika je 2 dana, njen 11dpt je kao tvoj 9dpt. 
I potpis na argente, moja beta vadjena na dogovoreni dan je isto bila negativna, ili skoro negativna (5), a ja sam znala da je to ostatak biokemijske.

----------


## tonkica

Orhideja drzim fige da beta u ponediljak bude vvveellliiikkkaa, sretno.!

----------


## vatra86

Orhideja lipo ti je raspolozenje drzim  :fige:  da upadnes u statistiku malih beta-uspjesna T

----------


## valiana

Orhideja ma bu to sve u redu zato ja ovaj put strpljivo čekam svoju betu kad je dr rekla da ne proživljavam ove stresove.Svakako čekamo lijepu betu u ponedeljak! :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

cure,za lijepe  bete u ponedjeljak!!! :fige:

----------


## sara10

_Orhideja_ od srca ti želim pozitivan ishod!

----------


## željkica

cure držim vam ručnonožne  :fige:  da bete budu velike i pravilne!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## orhideja.

Hvala Vam.....mislim da mi treba puno sreće, čak čudo. A ne samo meni-ima kandidata za ponedjeljak (neka nas bar netko razveseli)

samo da napomenem--osijećam neku tupu bol u predjelu prepona.

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Orhideja i Valiana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za beturinu....brzo će to..jedva čekam čuti od vas dobre vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## kiki30

tonkice,kako si danas?
Evo meni danas zatišje,nakon jakih bolova jučer danas ništa,samo lagani pritisak..
jejja,kako si mi ti?još malo..  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

Streca me lijevo nesto, ne mogu odredit, ne osjecam se trudno ni malo.. uf jos 14 dana do bete a mene svrbi da uzmem test... A ne zelim jer je to onda jos veca igra zivaca..jesi ti optimisticnija danas malo?

----------


## kiki30

ma ja bi prije betu-možda drugi tjedan ako ne dođe M,jer mi stvarno dugo još 14 dana!! lli barem jedan test
a jesam malo  :Smile:  a tako valjda dođe dan,višak hormona haha

----------


## Deamar

Cure koje ste isle po smrzlice, jeste imale kakve simptome? Meni je danas 4. dan, grudi bolne a u trbuhu se kuha kao pred mengu. Nisam koristila nista osim estrofema s kojim nastavljam i dalje+ utrici+elevit pronatal

----------


## valiana

Evo ja sam išla po mrvice i totalno je drukčije od zadnjeg puta.Ovaj put nikavo brljavljenje ali zato jajnici ne prestaju pikati,nisam napuhnuta kao zadnji put prsa me bole  od transfera odmah i svaki dan imam osječaj da ču dobit mengu.Na svu sreću sitno brojim do bete pa ču u pon.znati na čemu sam.Sve to ovisi o organizmu ja pijem strofem 12mg dnevno,folicin,anodol100,decortin, utriči 3x2.Tako da neke simptome više njima prisvajam.Opusti se koliko možeš i uživaj!

----------


## Deamar

Valiana, slazem se da je sve drukcije! Prvi puta sam bila rasturena stimulacijom, hiperica pa transfer, toliko me sve bolilo da sam skoro s uma sisla haha.. Mene grudi od jucer bole... Ali sam puno opustenija, bolje se osjecam puno nego prvi puta.. Ja jos tjedan dana do bete.. Meni ovaj put nisu dali andol 100

----------


## Deamar

I da!! Zelim ti veeeeeeliku betu u ponedjeljak  :Smile: ))

----------


## valiana

Da imaš pravo ovaj put sam i ja puno opušptenija i ne razmišlajm toliko o svemu.Ma bude i tvoja beta brzo sam budi strpljiva i ne radi testove jer vidiš što se dešava curama.Mislim i meni prošli put nakon neg.testa uvijek ona nada,a  u biti dok nisam izvadila betu nisam niš znala.Hvala na lijepim željicama koje želim i tebi da se ostvare :Smile: za tjedan dana.

----------


## Deamar

Ma kakvi, prosli put su me svi nagovarali na test i nisam se dala nagovoriti.. Vrijeme leti kao ludo i zacas ce proletjeti  :Smile:  Jedino ste me totalno zbunilo je kad sam zvala labos da vidim sta se oplodilo rekli su da je sve super, lijepo se razvijaju, fragmentacija 20% sve super da bi mi dr rekla na kontroli nakon neg bete da su jako losi.. Sad mi nista nije jasno...

----------


## tonkica

Kiki danas sam ja skroz u bedu, nocas sam plakala uvatila me tuga nekako neki osjecaj da nije uspilo tako sam se i jutros probudila još kad sam vidila na licu potkoznu bubuljicu odma me podsjeti na pms, ah valjda će sutra biti bolje. Bas mi je drago da si ti danas bolje i da te ne boli ka jucer, bit će to sve super vidit ces.
Jejja koliko je tebi proslo od transfera joj nemogu još sve zapamtit ima vas puno?

----------


## ksena28

> Cure koje ste isle po smrzlice, jeste imale kakve simptome? Meni je danas 4. dan, grudi bolne a u trbuhu se kuha kao pred mengu. Nisam koristila nista osim estrofema s kojim nastavljam i dalje+ utrici+elevit pronatal


da, 4dnt se inače javljaju i simptomi trudnoće! :/

----------


## jejja

i ja sam 6dnt danas.. drzi se tonkica, tesko je prolaziti ovo sve ali moramo ostati usmjerene krajnjem cilju i nadati se da je bas ovaj put dobitni..

----------


## tonkica

Jejja hvala ti a zasto tako kasno vadis betu tek 07.06. ja sam mislila u srijedu to ce biti 11 dnt i racunam ako je nesto vidit će se tada.

----------


## kiki30

tonkica kod nas u Ri se dosta kasno vade bete,tako da mi moramo biti jako strpljive  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> Jejja hvala ti a zasto tako kasno vadis betu tek 07.06. ja sam mislila u srijedu to ce biti 11 dnt i racunam ako je nesto vidit će se tada.


nemoj se mučiti na 11dnt pričekaj bar još dan,dva. moja je na 11dnt bila 11 i sad čekam ponedjeljak da vidim što je.... manje ti je mučenje kad neznaš ništa-nego sad ovo. 
 :fige:  :fige:  za puno strpljenja i ljepe brojke

----------


## karla 1980

Drage cure evo i mene konačno kod vas. Jučer bio FET 1 blastice, beta 5.6. Poslije transfera sam primila Pregnyl 2500 i danas me užasno boli glava, da li je moguće da boli od injekcije? 

Sretno svim čekalicama orhideja, kiki30, tonkica, jejja, valiana, Deamar,...

----------


## tonkica

Aha Kiki znaci nije svagdi isto, meni u Petrovoj su rekli 14 dnt.
Orhideja znaci da budem strpljiva potrudit cu se valjda necu pokleknit, tebi zelim super brojku u ponediljak sretno.

----------


## tonkica

Karla držim fige za veliku betu i sretno.

----------


## orhideja.

> Orhideja znaci da budem strpljiva potrudit cu se valjda necu pokleknit, tebi zelim super brojku u ponediljak sretno.


Nažalost,ali tako je... Ja sam tek sad uvidjela da sam pogriješila (i da je ovako puno gore) a dok je u pon-pravo vrijeme za betu-i onda može bit mala ili ogromna i tad mogu više znati  :Kiss:  
sretno

----------


## bubekica

> Nažalost,ali tako je... Ja sam tek sad uvidjela da sam pogriješila (i da je ovako puno gore) a dok je u pon-pravo vrijeme za betu-i onda može bit mala ili ogromna i tad mogu više znati  
> sretno


i ako se strpimo do dogovorenog vadjenja bete opet se moze desiti da je beta mala i da ne znamo na cemu smo. moj zakljucak je - koliko god da se trudimo olaksati si - nije nikad lakse.

----------


## Ruthy

> ... moj zakljucak je - koliko god da se trudimo olaksati si - nije nikad lakse.


slažem se, svaki je korak u postupku nova sumnja i stotinu pitanja ...

----------


## PetraP

Meni je danas 5 dnt . od simptoma ništa još sam danas primila brevactid 1500 tako da se za testić trebam strpiti još makar 7 dana.

----------


## orhideja.

Je,je...imate pravo...  Ali vrijeme donosi svoje-strpljen spašen

----------


## karla 1980

*tonkice* hvala!

Cure, koliko treba da pregnyl 2500 izadje iz organizma?

----------


## mostarka86

petra, orhideja, karla, jeja, tonkica, kiki30, valiana, deamar i ostale čekalice bete, želim vam svu sreću i da nas uskoro obradujete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se i ne gledajte simptome, samo sebi veću paniku stvarate...sve je to prerano za bilo kakav simptom...

----------


## tonkica

Hvala Mostarka.

----------


## željkica

*valiana* oće li više taj test past?nestrpljiva sam!!!!!!!

----------


## PetraP

karla 1980 meni ti brevactid od 1500 izadje tek nakon 6 dana. eto možda ti pomogne.

----------


## jejja

7dnt.. simptomi nula, osim laganog boluckanja u maternici, i jos uvijek napuhnutog trbuha,cak ni simptoma utrica, cicke ne bole..bas imam los osjecaj da nista od ovog puta, tako bih voljela da me iznenadi..

----------


## kiki30

jejja i kod mene isto,nakon onih bolova prije dva dana -danas ništa samo osjetim lagani pritisak..
Ajde izdržat ćemo mi to i onda će nas iznenaditi lijepa brojčica  :Smile:  
šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve nas nestrpljive čekalice!

----------


## vatra86

Ne zalite se..bebice su se primile kad ste imale bolove, vidjet cete za mjesec dana kad budete imale mucnine i povracanje..he he..nek vam tako i bude cure moje.. Kiki i jejja!!

----------


## jejja

Vatra  :Heart:  bas nek budes u pravu.. Kiki  :Love:

----------


## Morin

Ne gledajte simptome, mene nista nije bolilo, grudi ni malo napete, niti jedna mucnina i evo nas u 38tt

----------


## tonkica

Kod mene opet smedje malo jutros na ulosku, jucer bolija drob, danas nista, inace nikad nemam smedje tako rano pa me toga strah uf ko ce izdrzat.
Kiki i Jejja big hug

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Tako je ne gledajte simptome, opustite se koliko možete i uživajte, bar sam ja tako ovaj treći put i bilo je dobitno. Jednostavno sam se natjerala na opuštanje, šetnje i uživanje i eto sad smo 9+2, vjerujte napetiji je onaj dio poslije bete. Puno puno punooooooo sreće vam želim i držim figetine.

----------


## Frćka

> petra, orhideja, karla, jeja, tonkica, kiki30, valiana, deamar i ostale čekalice bete, želim vam svu sreću i da nas uskoro obradujete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ držite se i ne gledajte simptome, samo sebi veću paniku stvarate...sve je to prerano za bilo kakav simptom...


Potpisujem! :Smile:

----------


## karla 1980

Hvala PetraP za informaciju, mislim da bi mogla 9dnt napraviti test da si skratim muke.


mostarka86 hvala na lijepim zeljama, ja od jutros zatvor i slabost kao lagana temperatura a ne koristim nista, ni utrogestan ni ista drugo. Nikakvi pritisci niti bolovi. Ne zivciram se previse, kako bude!
Ja tek 2dnt, vi ste vec dobro dogurale, vecina ste na pola koliko sam uspjela poloviti.

----------


## valiana

> *valiana* oće li više taj test past?nestrpljiva sam!!!!!!!


He he ja izdržala evo u pon si dajem orden za izdržljivost! :Laughing: U pon.beta i gotofoooo kad sam ovoliko izržala izdržat ču još malo.Cure sretnooooo :Smile:

----------


## karla 1980

valiana svaka cast za strpljenje... drzimo palceve za ponedjeljak!  :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Hvalaaa ovi simptomi i nesimptomi me ubiše kad ih ćitam sasvim su drukčiji od onbog kak se ja osjeća recimo sad mi je tako mučno a gladna sam ha hamiriš mi roštilj iz vrta :Smile:  ali više se ne brinem beta je bu pon.i sve ču znati.Cure hvala na podršci

----------


## tonkica

Sad krv ide ne puno ali ono pa nije valjda menga jeli se ikome ovako desilo da je ranije dobija

----------


## karla 1980

tonkice a koji ti je dnt?

Meni je ovo ukupno 7. pokusaj i nikada nisam procurila ranije, uvijek nakon skidanja s utrogestana, ovaj puta ne koristim utrogestan pa cu vidjeti. Stvarno ne bih znala sta je kod tebe u pitanju. 
Zelim ti sve dobro!

----------


## tonkica

A danas mi je 7dnt pa nemogu virovati da sam dobila mengu ranije pa ni ponadati se nisam uspila nista mi nije jasno

----------


## sara10

*Valiana, Karla, jejja i kiki3, tonkica* sretno cure, izdržite još malo, nemojte prerano raditi testove i vadit bete!* Valiana*  :Klap:  za izdržljivost, brto će ponedjeljak, još samo dan ipo!
Tonkice nadam se da će krvarenje prestati..ne želim te obeshrabrit, ali ja sam prvi puta kad sam bila u postupku dobila mengu 8 dnt uz utriće i jako sam bila neugodno iznenađena, ali scenariji su različiti, što vidimo i na ovom forumu. Nadam se  da je to u tebe implantacijsko... :Smile:

----------


## jejja

tonkice nadam se da ce krvarenje stati draga, bilo je tu cura s ranijim krvarenjem i pozitivnim betama i ok trudnocama, smiri se, lezi, miruj cim vise, utrice ako krvaris radje popij da ne izlaze bezveze prije nego se upiju..

----------


## orhideja.

Hvala Vam svima na podršci (mislim da jedino vi razumijete sve ovo)..
Jutros test....ništa..... Tako da ja skromno čekam ponedjeljak da se potvrdi moji prvi neg postupak...
Oko mene svi još uvijek isčekuju čudo--ali mene je test jutros prizemljio.

----------


## željkica

*valiana* bravo za izdržljivost!!!!vjerujem da će tvoja beta bit velika! :fige: 
*Karla, jejja i,kiki3, tonkica* sretno  :fige: 

*kiki i jejja* i mene je lagano boluckalo i evo danas u 12 tt!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  da se bebice čvrsto prime
i evo da vas obasjam ********************************!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jejja

evo tonkice nakon stavljanja utrica i ja ti se pridruzujem, lagani rozi iscjedak na prstu (isprike na slikovitosti) bit ce ili impl. (sto se zapravo desava u 20% slucajeva) ili i ja krecem s mengom.. za obje se nadam da je ono prvo..

----------


## Ruthy

*Jejja,* koji je ono dnt? Sigurno je implantacijsko, još ti je dugo do bete, a i menga ne bi tako rano naišla.. Drži se draga  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

*jejja* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je impl,koji ti je danas dan?

----------


## jejja

isto kao i tonkici, 7dnt.. 25 dan ciklusa.. kod mene su ciklusi katastrofa..

----------


## tonkica

Jejja draga puno ti hvala joj ja se nadam da je kod tebe implantacija jer kod mene ne mirisi na dobro sad mi je i komad ispao ugrusak oprostite na izrazu a neznam kako drukcije da napisem, vidit cu ako stane ima nade ako ne onda ne menga, Jejja ja drzim fige za tebe da bude sve u redu

----------


## željkica

cure držite se nadam se da će ipak bit sve uredu!

----------


## jejja

I krenuo je izljev friske krvi.. jel da nastavim s utricima pit ih do sutra dok ne dobijem dr na humanoj? Jel da ih zovem uopce? Ne mogu vjerovat, zadnji put nisam prokrvarila dok nisam prestala s njima...

----------


## kika222

Draga Jejja, meni je žao ali kod mene to nikad nije završilo dobro... Nadam se da u tvom slučaju nebude tako... Pij utriće, možda ti se krvarenje smiri... Bilo je cura koje su normalno krvarile i ostale trudne... Puno sreće ti želim sada a i ubuduće!!!!

----------


## dino84

Jejja, jako mi je zao  :Sad:  Ja sam zadnji put isto prokrvarila pod utricima, otisla vaditi betu i kako je ona bila 0, prestala sam s terapijom i drugi dan zvala humanu. Najbolje nastavi s utricima pa sutra zovi humanu.

----------


## kiki30

Joj jejja,pa šta to čitam  :Sad:  žao mi je...a sad sam i ja još više pesimistična..

----------


## jejja

Kika222 ma ne sumnjam u ishod ni najmanje niti se icemu nadam al bas me iznenadilo i zateklo nespremnu...
Dino onda cu tako jer do ponedjeljka nemam di betu izvaditi a crv sumnje mi ne da da bas samo tako prestanem s utricima na svoju ruku..hvala cure

----------


## jejja

Kiki30 ti budi optimist! Dok nije kraj nije gotovo! Bit ce to kod tebe puuno bolje  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

*Jejja, Tonkice*...držite se! nadam se i dalje pozitivnom ishodu!

----------


## tonkica

Jejja jeli ti bas puno ide, meni još svježekrvi ali sad manje, ja sam popila popodne utrice veceras cu ih staviti, nemoj ni ti prestat, vidit ćemo sutra kako će nam biti, joj u istom smo scenariju kako bezveze pa zasto ovako rano meni nista nije jasno.

----------


## tonkica

Kiki kako je Jejja rekla ti budi optimist i kod tebe će biti sve super vidit ces ja ti to od srca zelim, navijam da nam javis veliku betu.
Hvala svim curama na podrsci.

----------


## kiki30

jejja,tonikca..držite mi se.. :Love: 
hvala vam na podršci baš ste divne.. :Heart:

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage kod mene sve isto kao jucer i dalje svjeza krv vjerojatno od utrica neće baš onako puno da krene znaci dobila sam mengu jer mislim da bi već stalo da je u pitanju nesto drugo., prijavljujem svoj prvi neuspjeli ivf, tuzno ali šta ćemo idemo dalje.
Dali da stanem s utrogestanima?

Jejja kako si ti, jeli stalo?

----------


## kiki30

tonkice,žao mi je... a ako je prava M nema smisla da dalje nastavljaš  s utrićima..   :Sad: 
jejja,kako si ti?
Evo meni danas 9dnt,nema nikakvih simptoma,samo me muči visok tlak i lupanje srca,nemam pojma,možda od ovog vremena..baš se ne osjećam dobro.Kako uzimam heparin sve mislim da mi možda nije od njega tako loše..

----------


## PetraP

meni je danas 7 dnt. kiki30 i ja sam na heparinu i tako mi nekad srce lupa kao da želi iskočiti. misliš da je to od toga? inače ni sama nemam nikakav simptom ali trudim se ne misliti o tome

----------


## kiki30

petraP,a neznam,pretpostavljam jer nemam inače takve smetnje,jučer mi samo odjednom tako zalupalo srce,kao da je preskočilo i poslije nikako se smiriti.

----------


## jejja

Kod mene je jucer crveno preslo u smedjasto pa sam stavila utrice, do jutros nista nije curilo, nakon jutrasnjih utrica nesto sitno sitno smedjkasto.zvala sam humanu sestra kaze da moze bit menga a i ne mora, strogo mirovanje i cekanje.. lagano me zateze ali nema klasicnih menstrualnih grceva..sad sam tek na cudu.. za implantacijsko mi je zvucala nesigurno kad sam rekla da je bilo i friske krvi..

----------


## tonkica

Jejja ma sigurno ti je bilo implantacija meni je prijateljici isto tako bilo svjeza krv i smedje i bila joj je implantacija i beta joj je pokazala trudnocu.
Držim fige da ti bude sve u redu.

----------


## tonkica

Kiki i PetraP navijam da ugledate veliku betu, big hug.

----------


## valiana

Cure budite hrabre kao do sada i sve če dobro završit.Evo meni sutra konačno sviše dan B :Very Happy: . U ovo ču vrijeme već znati na čemu sam!

----------


## vatra86

Jejja grlit ces ti skoljku..  :Wink:   :Kiss:   drzi se..

----------


## PetraP

valiana i ti si na fet-u bila?  daj sutra mi daj nade jer ja sam jako pesimistična kad je u pitanju fet.

----------


## valiana

E vidiš ja sam skroz obrnuta :Very Happy:  ja baš u fet polažem više nade!A sutra ču vidjet kaj bu bilo jer iskreno teško je razlučit simptome trudnoče od silnih nuspojava ovih silnih hormona.Tako da vodim muža pod ruku jer sama nisam tak hrabra više da to sama proživljavam.Malo je klimavo ovo zadnje vrijeme neke klimave bete padaju a nadam se da če od sutra opet sve krenut na bolje!

----------


## PetraP

s takvim optimizmom to će sigurno biti bingo. puno sreće i jedva čekam sutrašnji rezultat pozitivne bete.

----------


## Ruthy

> E vidiš ja sam skroz obrnuta ja baš u fet polažem više nade!A sutra ču vidjet kaj bu bilo jer iskreno teško je razlučit simptome trudnoče od silnih nuspojava ovih silnih hormona.Tako da vodim muža pod ruku jer sama nisam tak hrabra više da to sama proživljavam.Malo je klimavo ovo zadnje vrijeme neke klimave bete padaju a nadam se da če od sutra opet sve krenut na bolje!


Muža obavezno pod ruku i bit će sigurno super  :Smile:  
Drži se draga!

----------


## kiki30

Valiana,ma ja san sigurna da je sutra veselje na forumu  :Smile:  sretno!!!
jejja,možda još nije sve gotovo,drži mi se...  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Valiana ma ti sutra sigurno objavljujes veliku betu i pocinjes veseli tjedan, sretno.

----------


## corinaII

Drage moje pogledajte moje potpis, ima ima uspjeha u Fet-u :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jejja

> Jejja grlit ces ti skoljku..    drzi se..


Ovo je najljepsa recenica koju sam cula u zadnjih 24 sata  :Smile: 
Valiana razveseli nas sutra!!

----------


## valiana

Ma hvala vam drage moje curice :Smile: kaj bi ja bez vas!?Nadam se da ču donijet vesele vijesti sutra prve čete saznati :Very Happy: !

----------


## sara10

*Tonkice* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Jejja* držim  :fige:  da bude sve dobro kod tebe, da je to bilo implantacijsko.
*Kiki30 i Petra* drž te se cure, samo hrabro i nadam se velikim betama kod vas.
*Valiana*  za sutra  :fige:  ja isto vjerujem u FET, mislim da ćeš nas sutra lijepo iznenadit, a prije svega sebe i tm  :Heart: 

Cure, sretno svima za što god vam treba  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

Cure drž'te se!!! Teško je gledati crvene i smeđe scenarije  :Sad:  Želim vam svima lijepa iznenađenja s testićima i betama. Sretno sutra! Nadam se kojoj dobroj vijesti!  :Love:   :fige:

----------


## cresna

corina kako se osecas kako ide trudnoca jesi bila da vidis jel pocelo srce da kuca,

----------


## željkica

*valiana* sretno sutra!
*jejja* slažem se s vatrom da ćeš grlit školjku! :fige:

----------


## jejja

Ovo postaje ne tuzno vec smjesno,opet se malo crvenim... Totalno nejasna situacija, vise ne znas nadati se ili ne, pomiriti se da je gotovo ili sta vise ocekivati..

----------


## bubekica

Jejja, tako je i meni bilo u 1. pokusaju, krenulo 7dpt malo smedje malo crveno, prava m krenula 11dpt. Na tvom mjestu bih sutra izvadila betu. Sretno!

----------


## vatra86

A mozda je hematom... Ja ne odustajem biti pozitivna u jejjinom slucaju...pa cuda se dogadjaju, sta ne?

----------


## jejja

Vatra draga hvala na pozitivi..
Bubek razmisljala sam o tome, dat 200kn da bi vidjela npr da beta nije 0 a opet mi nema druge nego cekat da vidim kako ce se razvijat.. napravit ne mogu nista jel tako? Imam jedan test doma pa ako nis cu ga iskoristit ujutro..Mislim da je maximum sto mogu napravit mirovat ili dok ne krene kako treba ili dok ne stane.. cisto mi je lakse kad cujem vasa misljenja i kad se pozalim ..  :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

Mozes izvadit na uputnicu, nitko ti to nece zamjerit, buduci curkas. Test ti nece rijesit problem, ako bude negativan opet ces vaditi betu. A beta je konkretan pokazatelj.

----------


## tonkica

Jejja dok ti nije pravo krenilo to nije menga, kod mene je drukčije ja sam baš dobila mengu popodne, ja bi na tvom mjestu isla sutra izvadit betu, jer test ti sigurno neće pokazati pravilno stanje a beta je najsigurnija, joj ja ti drzim debele fige da ti na kraju bude sve ok, ma bit će mora biti, sretno draga.

----------


## jejja

Budem onda zvala ginekologicu i pitala ju za uputnicu. Valjda ce mi ju dati.. hvala cure, najbolje ste

----------


## dino84

Jejja,mislim da ti je najbolje da ides sutra izvaditi betu na uputnicu kako kaze bubekica. Jer posto ti je vracena blastica, trebala bi beta pokazati nesto. A ako bude negativna, bar ces znati zasto curkas. Ja sam uvijek vadila prije nego sto mi je dr. rekao i kad sam im javljala na humanu nitko mi nije prigovarao.

----------


## karla 1980

*valiana* sretnooo sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu  :Smile: 
*tonkice* jako mi je zao  :Sad: 
*jejja* da te iznenadi lijepa beta  :fige: 
*sara10* sretno sutra na zahvatu
*kiki30* i *PetraP*  vama cure isto kao i sebi zelim strpljenja   :Cekam:

----------


## karla 1980

*orhideja* draga zao mi je, ja isto vjerujem testovima, do sada me nisu razocarali. Naravno, betu svakako idi vaditi.

----------


## sara10

Hvala* Karla*, tebi kao i svim čekalicama želim strpljenja i naravno  :fige:  za veliku betu!

----------


## Deamar

Valiana, zao mi je jako  :Sad: 
Meni danas 7.dan sa mojim eskimicem.. Grudi i dalje bolne, kriza od neaktivnosti, u maternici pravi house party.. Nista definirano niti posebno.. Jos 4 dana do bete

----------


## karla 1980

Deamar tvoji simptomi mirisu na dobro! Drzim fige za lijepu betu.

Meni danas 4 dnt. Muci me glavobolja, sta smijem popiti?

----------


## vatra86

Karla samo paracetamol, znaci lekadol, lupocet itd..

----------


## Deamar

:Smile: ) ne znam na sta mirisu, nadam se da si u pravu.. Hvala ti, mila.. Jos sam poprilicno nova tu pa vas pola nisam pohvatala.. Jel imas ti kakvih simptoma??

----------


## karla 1980

> ) ne znam na sta mirisu, nadam se da si u pravu.. Hvala ti, mila.. Jos sam poprilicno nova tu pa vas pola nisam pohvatala.. Jel imas ti kakvih simptoma??


Ja ti nemam bas nikakvih simptoma, užasno me boli glava ali to je sto Sam stalno u zatvorenom jer vani vec treci Dan pada kisa. Ne ocekujem nista, tako mi je sve ravno ovaj put! Ti jos malo pa beta, zelim ti veliku brojku.  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

:Sad:    beta  23,9 .....toliko od mene za prvi put :/ 
ima li bar netko danas s dobrim vijestima??

----------


## bubekica

*orhideja* zao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Deamar

Orhideja  :Sad: ( bas mi je zao.. 
Karla, tako mi je i samoj.. Vec tri dana planiram u setnjicu ali je po ovom vremenu nemoguce.. Sve je naopako.. Jos 4 dana, da.. Prezivjet cu.. Koji dan ti vadis?

----------


## karla 1980

*orhideja* draga zao mi je jako, grlim te  :Sad:

----------


## karla 1980

> Orhideja ( bas mi je zao.. 
> Karla, tako mi je i samoj.. Vec tri dana planiram u setnjicu ali je po ovom vremenu nemoguce.. Sve je naopako.. Jos 4 dana, da.. Prezivjet cu.. Koji dan ti vadis?


Ja Vadim 5.6. (13.dnt) tako su mi napisali. Inace Sam uvijek vadila 14. Dnt.

----------


## Deamar

Ja sam zadnji put vadila 12.dan a sad vadim 11. Kako bilo do petka treba izdurati  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

*orhideja* zao mi je  :Sad:  drzi se

----------


## Bubimitka81

Orhideja žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## kismet

*Orhideja*, žao mi je, ali biokemijska za prvi pokušaj nije loš znak, od srca ti želim da drugi put bude bingo  :Smile: 

*Bubi*, čestitam na pišonji, biti će zetova na izbor za moju udavaču  :Laughing:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Kvragu.....*Orhideja* žao mi je....

*Valiana* se nije javila ....ona bi mogla donijeti dobre vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## valiana

Evo moja beta 1,20 kao i zadnji put.Ali idemo dalje!

----------


## PetraP

a joj joj valiana baš mi je žao

----------


## snupi

Orhideja i valiana  žao mi je , za nove pobjede!

----------


## jejja

*valiana*  :Love:  samo zadrzi optimizam, to mi se cini najteze nakon losih vijesti..

----------


## karla 1980

*valiana* tako mi je zao, bila Sam uvjerena da ce biti lijepa beta. Drzi se!  :Sad:

----------


## valiana

Hvala vam cure bit če treća sreća!Evo več povadila svu papirologiju nalaze i td kaj mi terba za pisanje novog zahtjeva.Nadam se sam da če odobrit i to malo brže nego prošli!Cure sretno

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Valiana...draga moja  :Kiss:

----------


## kika222

Valiana i orhideja  :Love:

----------


## Muma

*valiana*, *orhideja.*  :Crying or Very sad:  tuga... držite se!  :Sad:

----------


## Ruthy

*Valiana i orhideja*  :Love:  žao mi je cure  :Sad:

----------


## kiki30

Cure,žao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## tonkica

Orhideja i Valiana jako mi je zao

----------


## lberc

orhideja i valiana,žao mi je

----------


## orhideja.

Hvala Vam curke....... :Naklon: 
*Valiana*   :Love:   bitno da je tu volja i snaga za dalje  :fige: 
mislila sam da ću biti koma (MM je  :Sad:  i još je na terenu)...
a,ja... ja sam sretna-bar sam došla do T......nekad možda i ostane-nada je tu
sad čekam srijedu-valjda se beta bude spuštala i bude sve ok  :fige:  i mengu....pa onda po 2smrzlića

----------


## valiana

Tako je mi smo prave ninđa ratnice :Very Happy: !Ma ne brine mene više niš nego ova glupa papirologija to mi sada zadaje duševnu bol :Very Happy: .Ajmo cure sam hrabro naprijed i bit če sve superiška!

----------


## željkica

*valiana* a baš sam vjerovala u tvoju betu da će bit velika žao mi je jako!vidim da si ti puna optimizma super samo hrabro i doći češ do cilja!
*orhideja*  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

*Valiana*, žao mi je! *Orhideja*, kako znaš da neće rast beta? Mislim, nemam iskustva s betom, ali šta nije sve iznad 5 T? Koji iznos bete je onda onoaj koji čekamo? :Confused:

----------


## orhideja.

> *Valiana*, žao mi je! *Orhideja*, kako znaš da neće rast beta? Mislim, nemam iskustva s betom, ali šta nije sve iznad 5 T? Koji iznos bete je onda onoaj koji čekamo?


Po onome što sam ja skužila......rijetko koja T završi dobro-ako je krenulo ovako (nisko i nepravilno)  :Sad:  
Dr.je ipak savjetovala da nastavim s terapijom (do menge) ili do srijede dok ne vidimo kaj je....

----------


## Frćka

Ja držim fige da si prerano vadila i da će nastavit pravilno rast! :Smile:

----------


## Bubimitka81

> *Orhideja*, žao mi je, ali biokemijska za prvi pokušaj nije loš znak, od srca ti želim da drugi put bude bingo 
> 
> *Bubi*, čestitam na pišonji, biti će zetova na izbor za moju udavaču


Evo biljezim se sa štovanjem!!  :Wink:

----------


## orhideja.

> Ja držim fige da si prerano vadila i da će nastavit pravilno rast!


13.05 je bio transfer  :Sad:   tako da nije rano

----------


## Frćka

Ipak se nadam da je sve bilo malo kasnije! Držim fige!!! :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

orhideja, valiana zao mi je cure  :Sad: 

clematis, mima32 jako mi je zao sto to sve prolazite, nadam se da ce proci sa sti manje komplikacija

----------


## orhideja.

> Ipak se nadam da je sve bilo malo kasnije! Držim fige!!!


 :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Naklon:   hvala ti od  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

*Orhideja* :Smile:  :Love:  :Heart:  :fige:

----------


## valiana

Cure nakon koliko ste dobile mengu nakon što ste prestale s terapijom? :Confused:

----------


## lara39+

drage moje, evo i ja sam nova ovdje.htjela sam s vama podijelit moje simptome.
danas je 11dnt 2 dvodnevne mrvice koje su prema riječima biologa odlične i bez fragmentacije.
nikakvih posebnih simptoma osim malo težih ali ne bolnih (.)(.) i 8dnt nekoliko laganih probadanja.
ali noćas užasni bolovi,grčevi u stomaku (nisam se mogla ispruzit koliko je bolilo)skoro otišla na hitnu,al smirilo se
nakon nekih pola sata.sad me strah da su moje mrve odustale.

----------


## tonkica

Lara dobro nam dosla i nadam se da ces ugledati super betu, a za propadanja neke od cura će ti se vec javiti koje su iskusnije, sretno.
Jejja kako si jeli danas vadis betu?
Kiki, PetraP.... i ostale cure kako ste?

----------


## jejja

evo da i tu javim svoju 0 ... mrvica je odustala, valjda si nismo ovaj put bili sudjeni..

----------


## orhideja.

> evo da i tu javim svoju 0 ... mrvica je odustala, valjda si nismo ovaj put bili sudjeni..


Čekaju tebe smrzlići, oni ću se ljepo nastanit i bit će sve ok  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## lara39+

> evo da i tu javim svoju 0 ... mrvica je odustala, valjda si nismo ovaj put bili sudjeni..


jejja...žao mi je...bit će drugi put sve dobro...samo budi pozitivna

----------


## karla 1980

*lara* dobrodosla  :Wink: 
*jejja* grlim te, dobro kaze orhideja imas eskimice, vjeruj u njih!  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> drage moje, evo i ja sam nova ovdje.htjela sam s vama podijelit moje simptome.
> danas je 11dnt 2 dvodnevne mrvice koje su prema riječima biologa odlične i bez fragmentacije.
> nikakvih posebnih simptoma osim malo težih ali ne bolnih (.)(.) i 8dnt nekoliko laganih probadanja.
> ali noćas užasni bolovi,grčevi u stomaku (nisam se mogla ispruzit koliko je bolilo)skoro otišla na hitnu,al smirilo se
> nakon nekih pola sata.sad me strah da su moje mrve odustale.


Dobro došla....iskusije će cure znat više pojasnit....a moj ti je savijet --Pozitivno-- misliti do samog kraja  :fige:  :fige:  sretno 
kad vadiš betu??

----------


## lara39+

hvala svima na dobrodošlici.

orhideja mislim betu vadit u petak to je 14dnt
trudim se bit pozitivna i bila sam sve do noćas,al sad se neki strah javio

----------


## lara39+

hvala vam na dobrodošlici.

orhideja vadim betu u petak to će biti 14dpt.
bila sam pozitivna sve do noćas,a sad se pojavio neki strah

----------


## orhideja.

Ostani i dalje pozitivna....swe dok nalaz ne dokaže suprotno (ja imam 1posto šansu (mala beta) pa opet vjerujem)
Ako će ti bit lakše-odi sutra 12dnt ako je T -pokazat će se (jedino može bit mala beta-pa si na još većim iglama)  
(uh..koliko puno toga naučiš za nekoliko dana)

----------


## kismet

> drage moje, evo i ja sam nova ovdje.htjela sam s vama podijelit moje simptome.
> danas je 11dnt 2 dvodnevne mrvice koje su prema riječima biologa odlične i bez fragmentacije.
> nikakvih posebnih simptoma osim malo težih ali ne bolnih (.)(.) i 8dnt nekoliko laganih probadanja.
> ali noćas užasni bolovi,grčevi u stomaku (nisam se mogla ispruzit koliko je bolilo)skoro otišla na hitnu,al smirilo se
> nakon nekih pola sata.sad me strah da su moje mrve odustale.


Tako je i meni bilo 9/10 dnt 3dnevnih mrva, čekala sam stvari ujutro, a kad se sve primirilo i nisam dobila, pišnula sam testić...držim ti fige za betu, sretno!

----------


## lara39+

> Tako je i meni bilo 9/10 dnt 3dnevnih mrva, čekala sam stvari ujutro, a kad se sve primirilo i nisam dobila, pišnula sam testić...držim ti fige za betu, sretno!


ostajem pozitivna i hvala vam na podršci.
betu ću ipak radit u petak ( ne ranije ) tako sam se sa mm dogovorila.

----------


## Ruthy

> *lara* dobrodosla 
> *jejja* grlim te, dobro kaze orhideja imas eskimice, vjeruj u njih!


Potpisujem  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

10dnt   11 
14dnt   24,9 
16dnt   49,4

ponavljam za tjedan dana.....curke koje ste imale VM da li ste imali krvarenje???

----------


## Kadauna

ovo je biokemijska orhideja rekla bih. S vanmaterničnom sam imala daleko veću betu, krvarila sam danima (zato sam i mislila da imam menstruaciju a ne da sam trudna s vanmaterničnom). Treba pratiti ali iskreno očekujem vrlo skoro već stagniranje pa opadanje bete. 

Držim fige za takav - bezbolan scenarij

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da je mima32 nedavno imala tako male bete, a bila je VM, koliko se sjecam, uz krvarenje.

----------


## orhideja.

*bubekica*  da,da...mima32
 11dnt 10
14dnt 15
17dnt 20
21dnt 80
28dnt 1200, izvanmaternicna

baš zbog toga me strah(dugo) čekati idućih 7dana.....(po preporuci dokt) 

*Kadauna*  Hvala.

----------


## bubekica

Na ovako malu betu se nazalost sad ne moze nista nego cekati. Od srca ti zelim bezbolniji scenarij! Sretno!

----------


## orhideja.

> Na ovako malu betu se nazalost sad ne moze nista nego cekati. Od srca ti zelim bezbolniji scenarij! Sretno!


Hvala na svemu  :Kiss:  , budem onda čekala  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*Orhideja* draga žao mi je  :Love:  nadam se da će beta padati i da će sve dobro završiti. Tebi je ovo prvi put, jel tako i biokemijska, i to je nešto.
*Jejja*  :Love: , ali ti imaš smrzliće, jel tako, pa uskoro u nove pobjede i nadam se da će ti slijedeći fet biti dobitni  :fige: 
*Kiki30* strašno mi je žao, znam kakao je teško ponaljati neuspjehe i onda opet ispočetka. Skupi draga snagu preko ljeta, odmori se i na jesen, kako si i rekla, u nove pobjede, uz tebe smo  :Heart: 
*lara39+* dobrodošla i držim  :fige:  za petak i veliku betu!

*Kika222* je li bilo transfera?? Javi nam se draga Kike, nadam se da je bilo i da doma odmaraš

----------


## Deamar

Lara, dobrodosla!! Nama danas 9.dan, simptomi svi tu, cice i grcevi... Ova dva dana su mi duza vec svih ostalih 10

----------


## Frćka

*Orhideja*, drži mi se i ostani tako pozitivna! :Smile:  *Lara39+* dobro došla! Nadam se +! :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

*sara10*  da,da..prvi put (možda i jesam zato tako nervozna  :scared:  nadam se da je biokemijska i da će beta padat. A onda još snažniji gibamo po smrzliće  :Very Happy: 

*Frćka*  :Heart:  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Frćka

*Orhideja!*  :Heart:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## sandy0606

drage moje. citam o niskim betam pa zazeljeh s vama podijeliti svoju radost. prijateljica bila na inseminaciji. test negativan, beta 11, pa 29, pa 40 i nesto. opet radila test -. mislila gotovo. otisla danas opet (5 tj nakon inseminacije) a ono beta ko kuca i dr na uzv vidi dva ploda. tako drage moje sve smo razlicite. i male bete mogu biti velika sreca i ispasti dobro. sve vas ljubim. sutra idem na Fet pa mi drzite fige.

----------


## Snekica

sandy ovo je, rekla bih, čudo veliko! Em inseminacija, em male početne bete, em na kraju dvije bebice! Woooow!

----------


## Inesz

> drage moje. citam o niskim betam pa zazeljeh s vama podijeliti svoju radost. prijateljica bila na inseminaciji. test negativan, beta 11, pa 29, pa 40 i nesto. opet radila test -. mislila gotovo. otisla danas opet (5 tj nakon inseminacije) a ono beta ko kuca i dr na uzv vidi dva ploda. tako drage moje sve smo razlicite. i male bete mogu biti velika sreca i ispasti dobro. sve vas ljubim. sutra idem na Fet pa mi drzite fige.


Sandy, bravo! Sretno dalje!

Mogu i male bete ispasti dobro  :Smile: 

Rijetko se to dogodi, ali dogodi se.
Imamo više primjera na ovom forumu.
Naša je beta bila:
11dpt 37, 13dpt 39; 17dpt 126; 19dpt 243; 21dpt 544, 23dpt 893, 24dpt 1353, 25dpt 1860, 26dpt 1453 ...

I rodilo se naš sin!  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> drage moje. citam o niskim betam pa zazeljeh s vama podijeliti svoju radost. prijateljica bila na inseminaciji. test negativan, beta 11, pa 29, pa 40 i nesto. opet radila test -. mislila gotovo. otisla danas opet (5 tj nakon inseminacije) a ono beta ko kuca i dr na uzv vidi dva ploda. tako drage moje sve smo razlicite. i male bete mogu biti velika sreca i ispasti dobro. sve vas ljubim. sutra idem na Fet pa mi drzite fige.


Oooodlično-držim fige prijateljici da sve bude odlično do kraja....

A tebi  :Kiss:   :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## orhideja.

> Sandy, bravo! Sretno dalje!
> 
> Mogu i male bete ispasti dobro
> 
> Rijetko se to dogodi, ali dogodi se.
> Imamo više primjera na ovom forumu.
> Naša je beta bila:
> 11dpt 37, 13dpt 39; 17dpt 126; 19dpt 243; 21dpt 544, 23dpt 893, 24dpt 1353, 25dpt 1860, 26dpt 1453 ...
> 
> I rodilo se naš sin!


Veliko bravo za vas  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Very Happy:  , puno je loših vijesti u zadnje vrijeme--a ove vaše bete u meni bude nadu...(opet :Laughing:  )

----------


## sara10

*Sandy* to je predivno i stvarno ohrabrujuće, neka je sa srećom tvojoj prijateljici  :Smile: * Sandy* držim ti velikeeeee fige za danas, da ti ovaj FET bude dobitni!!!
*Orhideja* ima nade i za tebe, možda ipak sve nude dobro i kod tebe draga, evo vidimo da je svaki slučaj za sebe!!! Džim fige za tebe  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> Veliko bravo za vas    , puno je loših vijesti u zadnje vrijeme--a ove vaše bete u meni bude nadu...(opet )


*Orhideja*, ti si meni super! Samo tako, držimo fige, i treba se uvjek nadati i loviti za svaku slamku! Sve je ovo enigma, nikad se nezna šta može bit na kraju! Neka bude najsretniji! :Kiss:

----------


## cresna

6+4 malo srce pocelo da kuca sve  je ok za sada veliki smo 7.5mm bice jedna lepa beba ,drzite se sve nepredajte se i negubite nadu jer nada zadnja umire znam po meni sto sam sve izgubila ,vidimo se na nekom drugom forumu puno srece hvala volim vas cuvaj te se lepi dani tek dolaze

----------


## tonkica

Sandy drzim fige za uspjesan fet, sretno.
Orhideja big hug.

----------


## karla 1980

napisem i izbaci me grrrrrrrrrrr

*Deamar* za veliku betu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*orhideja* skidam kapu za optimizam!!
*sandy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za uspjesan FET

----------


## Deamar

Hvala ti,Karla  :Smile:  bas krecemo u labos, ufff, kao puska sam, a opet me tuga neka uhvatila jer to je to.. Vise se ni nadati ne mogu.. Javim vam nalaze

----------


## orhideja.

Tu sam ja pratim vas......samo nemam vremena tipkati... 

*lara39+* beta danas???????  nadam se ljepoj brojci  :fige:  :fige: 
*cresna* Puno sreće... 

*Frćka*       i    *sara10*     menge mi još nema..kaj ću--nego nadati se...pa kak bude.
*tonkica* hvala  :Kiss:  *karla 1980* pozitivna dok ne dokažu da je kraj. :Laughing:

----------


## orhideja.

> Hvala ti,Karla  bas krecemo u labos, ufff, kao puska sam, a opet me tuga neka uhvatila jer to je to.. Vise se ni nadati ne mogu.. Javim vam nalaze


 :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  vrijeme je da krenu ljepe vijesti ,sretno

----------


## Frćka

> vrijeme je da krenu ljepe vijesti ,sretno


Potpisujem! :Smile:

----------


## lara39+

beta 50,9
nadala sam se da će bit veća.
ima li veze šta je beta manja transfer dvodnevnih embrija?

----------


## Deamar

Evo da vam javim, nasa beta je negativna.. Tuzna sam malo ali sta mozemo.. Idemo dalje..

----------


## kismet

> beta 50,9
> nadala sam se da će bit veća.
> ima li veze šta je beta manja transfer dvodnevnih embrija?


u principu ima - blastice se prije implantiraju pa bi na taj dan (14 dnt) trebala biti veća, a kod dvo-trodnevnih može biti manja; svakako ponoviti još 2x da imaš uvid, i ti i doktor, u porast - imamo na forumu puno lijepih beba sa niskim startnim betama, a ponekad one velike, pravilno rastuće, nažalost, ne završe dobro  :Sad: 
Sretno i javi nam rezultate!

----------


## kismet

> Evo da vam javim, nasa beta je negativna.. Tuzna sam malo ali sta mozemo.. Idemo dalje..


Deamar,  :Love: , bravo za stav, hrabro dalje - kakav je plan?

----------


## karla 1980

*lara39* neka se beta prekosutra lijepo podupla ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Deamar* zao mi je jako, grlim te, a bas sam od tebe ocekivala lijepu betu.  :Sad:

----------


## Deamar

Hvala cure  :Smile:  plan je sljedeci: sad nastupa krvoprolice :D pa kad stane moram se naruciti na konzultacije, vjerojatno cemo jos probati prirodnjak, a ako ni to ne upali na listu ponovo za stimulaciju, ali sam zadnji put cula da se ceka po godinu i nesto na lijekove, tako da... Ne znam haha..

----------


## sara10

*Dreamar* žao mi je ,ali vidim da si borac i samo naprijed, možda prirodnjak baš bude uspješan!! A gdje ideš u postupke di se tako dugo čeka za lijekove?
*Lara39* nadam se da će se duplati, meni ne izgleda baš premala beat (koji dnt si vadila?), samo da pravilno raste  :fige: 
*Orhideja* nego šta nego ćeš se nadat...kada ono opet vadiš betu? 
Cure svima želim sve naj, naj, naj, naj...u kojoj god da ste fazi...i da se sve završi jednom velikom betom i bebaćem/ima za sve nas  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

> Evo da vam javim, nasa beta je negativna.. Tuzna sam malo ali sta mozemo.. Idemo dalje..


Žao mi je! :Love:  Odličan stav, idemo dalje, doći ćeš i do svoje bebe, samo hrabro naprijed! :fige:

----------


## lara39+

[QUOTE=sara10;2422038]*Dreamar* *Lara39* nadam se da će se duplati, meni ne izgleda baš premala beat (koji dnt si vadila?), samo da pravilno raste  :fige: 

14 dnt
nadam se i molim da će se pravilno duplat.iza mene su već 2 spontana

----------


## Ginger

Deamar zao mi je

lara39 to je dosta mala beta za 14 dpt, pogotovo ako je bio transfer 5.dan
svakako vadi opet, beta se mora popratiti u svakom slucaju
mozda ipak budes iznimka, a ne pravilo

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Deamar...žao mi je...

----------


## orhideja.

> *Orhideja* nego šta nego ćeš se nadat...kada ono opet vadiš betu?


Evo menga kreće  :Predaja:   u srijedu ponovno vadim-valjda bude padala...

----------


## tonkica

Deamer draga zao mi je, vidim da si hrabrica, bravo.
Lara držim fige da se pravilno dupla, maoe.
Orhideja veliki zagrljaj saljem.

----------


## Deamar

Hvala cure na lijepim rijecima.. Je, nema nam od ocajavanja nista...  :Smile:  
Sara, idem na sv duh.. Toliko su se natrpali da je to strasno.. Kad sam bila na transferu onda su doktori komentirali da je situacija koma, da su dosad ispunili kvotu za cijelu godinu i da nikad takvu guzvu nisu imali i da se liste produzuju... Grozno... 
Cure koje cekate bete zelim vam od sveg srca velike brojcice  :Smile:  mozda nama bude 3.sreca

----------


## Frćka

> beta 50,9
> nadala sam se da će bit veća.
> ima li veze šta je beta manja transfer dvodnevnih embrija?


To može biti dobro jer su dvodnevni, kao da si betu vadila 11.dan! Samo pomalo! :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> Evo menga kreće   u srijedu ponovno vadim-valjda bude padala...


*Orhideja*!  :fige:

----------


## Ginger

orhideja pij utrice do slijedece bete, a onda ces znati sigurno
drz se

----------


## Ginger

lara ako su dvodnevni, onda je to puno bolje
sad slijedi ono najgore, cekanje...drz se

----------


## orhideja.

> orhideja pij utrice do slijedece bete, a onda ces znati sigurno
> drz se


 :Sad:  od srijede sam prestala s njima --doktorica je rekla da nema svrhe

----------


## karla 1980

Evo me cure, radila danas (9dnt) 2 test, oba negativna. Iduci mjesec novi pokusaj!

Previse losih vijesti zadnjih dana!!  :Sad:

----------


## tonkica

Karla zao mi je.

----------


## Frćka

Karla! Žao mi je! Bit će! :Love:

----------


## karla 1980

Evo jos jedan dokaz kako se nije dobro igrati testovima; jucer 2 testa negativna, danas 3 testa pozitivna..
Sada treba docekati srijedu i betu da vidim na cemu sam!!

----------


## Frćka

> Evo jos jedan dokaz kako se nije dobro igrati testovima; jucer 2 testa negativna, danas 3 testa pozitivna..
> Sada treba docekati srijedu i betu da vidim na cemu sam!!


ajmeee! Jupiiiii! :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Karla koja super vijest, jjjeee, bit će super beta, bas mi je drago.

----------


## karla 1980

Hvala vam drage moje, strah me veseliti se!

----------


## Deamar

Karla, zelim ti da i ostanu pozitivni i da beta bude ogromna  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Karla* bravo za plusiće, nadam se da će beta biti pozitivna, čvrsto držim :fige:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Prošlo je mjesec dana od mog transfera  o kojem nisam pisala, a bio je bolan! Prvi postupak nisam osjetila tj. prvi ET prije par godina! Ovaj sada - punkcija ok bolna ali ništa spektakularno za 1 JS - ali ET uffff! Dr T je morao uzimati neka "kliješta" , ja se morala zakašljati i da mi "povuče " cerviks - valjda!!   U čemu je kvaka, zna li tko? 
Sutra idem vaditi briseve i papu, pa ću pitati ginekologicu da mi kaže, ali me zanima i mišljenje mojih suborki??!

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Karla...vadit betu- ma to je najsigurnije  :Wink:

----------


## orhideja.

Nakon stimulacije, transfera i recimo neuspjelog (neznam još kaj je  :neznam:  ) postupka--očekivati obilnu menstruaciju ili ne??
od srijede(16dnt) sam prestala s utrogestanom-od utorka samo na papiru tamno crvene (smeđe) niti, petak i subota po 2kapi krvi i to je to...i dalje samo na papiru.
(.)(.) me ponovno krenile bolit-čak ni spavat ne mogu  :Laughing: 
čekati srijedu ili ići ranije dokt.???

----------


## sandy0606

Orhideja meni m bila ful oskudna i trajala 3 dana. Prepala sam se jer je dr najavila obilnu. Otisla sam na uzv i sve bilo super tak da ne mora biti potop.

----------


## bubekica

*orhideja.* na tvom mjestu bih sutra vadila betu.
*karla* super za plusice! koje testice si radila?

----------


## karla 1980

Hvala cure na lijepim zeljama, cekam srijedu i betu.

*bubekica* jucer negativan rezultat: clearblue compact i primastick, a danas pozitivan: clearblue digital, primastick i pregny HCG.

*orhideja* ja bih sutra odmah doktoru da sam na tvome mjestu, mene jaaako bole (.)(.)

----------


## anddu

Zelimo bebu ja sam se na svakom transferu morala zakasljati a samo je jedan bio bolan i nakon njega sam imala najavljeno kratko krvarenje zbog otezanog ulaska u maternicu. Ostali transferi prosli ok

----------


## tigrical

> Dr T je morao uzimati neka "kliješta" , ja se morala zakašljati i da mi "povuče " cerviks - valjda!! U čemu je kvaka, zna li tko? 
> Sutra idem vaditi briseve i papu, pa ću pitati ginekologicu da mi kaže, ali me zanima i mišljenje mojih suborki??!


Meni je svaki transfer takav. I svaki slijedeći je sve teži i duže traje. Što ne mora značiti da će biti i tebi. Moj dr. kaže da imam lagano izbočenje na ulazu u maternicu (svaki put je valjda veće, jer na početku MPO-a to nije tako bilo) a kako je cjevčica vrlo tanka i osjetljiva, on je ne može lagano uvest nego mi s tim kliještima pomiče maternicu. Nije bolno, nego nekako neugodno. Transfer mi traje oko pola sata.

----------


## lberc

ŽB i meni su zadnja dva transfera trajala pol sata i bila užasno bolna,prije toga nikad,ija se spremam kod gin.da vidimo u čemu je problem jer em su gori od punkcije,em su šanse odmah manje kad me tam izmrcvare.

----------


## Konfuzija

Dobijete li što za opuštanje prije transfera? Sjećam se da su davali Spasmexe u guzu u Petrovoj.

----------


## pirica

eh ajde da se i ja prijavim 6dnt, vracena 2 3d embrija jedan spori 4st jedan skolski 8st, inace 10. postupak

----------


## vedre

Pirice sritno draga.nisam ni skuzila da si u postupku.znači 10. Neka bude bingooooo.

----------


## karla 1980

*pirice* sretnoooo  :Cekam:

----------


## žužy

*karla 1980*,~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu beticu u srijedu!
*Konfuzija*,ne daju ništa prije transfera..jedino ako nešto dobiju cure koje su več prije imale otežani transfer.
*pirice*,e neka je ovaj zadnji i dobitan,sretno od sveg srca  :fige: 
Svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pirica

da, da 10. hvala na zeljama gutam silu tableturina i pikam se fragminom paaaa ako nece sad nece nikad

----------


## sandy0606

drage moje,
eto mene u 4dnt. simptoma 0. cak niti cicke ne bole, a prvi put nisam mogla hodat kak su bolile. Ovaj put je sve drugacije nego prosli. Ipak je ovo fet pa nema stimulacije. Svima vam zelim + i velike bete.  :Kiss:

----------


## karla 1980

*žužy* hvala ti  :Kiss: 

*sandy* samo polako, držimo  :fige:

----------


## Muma

*sandy0606*, *pirica* SRETNO!!!

----------


## hrki

sandy0606,pirice  sretno!
karla vibram za ogromnu betu!

----------


## tonkica

Pirica i Sandy sretno od srca vam zelim da vam ovaj put uspije, drzim fige.

----------


## lara39+

Drage moje moja beta danas 17dnt 258. U petak 14 dnt je bila 50. jel to u redu?

----------


## Frćka

> Pirica i Sandy sretno od srca vam zelim da vam ovaj put uspije, drzim fige.


Potpisujem! :fige:

----------


## žužy

> Drage moje moja beta danas 17dnt 258. U petak 14 dnt je bila 50. jel to u redu?


Jako lijepo se poduplala,baš kako treba  :Klap: 
Vadiš ponovno?

----------


## Frćka

> Drage moje moja beta danas 17dnt 258. U petak 14 dnt je bila 50. jel to u redu?


To je supeeeer! Samo tako naprijed! :Very Happy:

----------


## orhideja.

Moja beta danas 150.

----------


## sandy0606

orhideja i sto to sada znaci? sta kaze dr?

----------


## Frćka

> orhideja i sto to sada znaci? sta kaze dr?


Isto pitanje? :Confused:

----------


## orhideja.

:Confused:  :Confused:  :durise:    tek sutra sam kod dokt....tako da ću onda znat više

----------


## Frćka

Koji ti je danas dan nakon transfera? 22 ili sam nešto pobrkala?

----------


## maca papucarica

> tek sutra sam kod dokt....tako da ću onda znat više


Mislim da ces tek u srijedu nakon jos jedne bete znati da li beta raste (nepravilno) ili je u opadanju.
 :fige:

----------


## Ginger

> Drage moje moja beta danas 17dnt 258. U petak 14 dnt je bila 50. jel to u redu?


Super!!!
Vadis jos jednom?

pirice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*Pirica i Sandy* puno sreće vam želim i da vam ovaj bude zadnji i DOBITNI  :Very Happy: 
*Orhideja* držim  :fige:  za nabolji mogući ishod kod tebe, ne sjećam se sad kolika beta ti je bila prije i jel se pravilno poduplala, al što bi ti drugo mogla poželjet nego TRUDNOĆU  :Heart: 
*lara39+* vidim na bubekicinoj listi da si u Cita, meni se to čini super kod tebe. Jesi sad bila u stimuliranom postupku ili je fet bio i koji dan su ti vraćeni embriji?  :Klap:  za tebe i neka samo nastavo pravilno rasti beta!!

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* draga, sutra folikulometrija !?! Držat ći ti ogromne fige za jedan veliki folikul i ljepu js-u da se oplodi  :Heart:

----------


## lara39+

Sara da u Cita sam, ovo je bio 5 ivf.stimulirani.vraćene su mi 2 mrvice 2 dan.
danas dr za betu kaze da je super da je vjerojatno dan kasnije doslo do implatacije i da dodjem na uzv za 10-ak dana.
a ja mislim da izvadim još jednu betu u srijedu.samo da sve prodje u redu

----------


## orhideja.

*sara10* beta je u potpisu...slabo nekako...ali idemo dan po dan-dok ne vidimo da kreće dolje
10dnt-11 14dnt:-24,9 16dnt-49,4 21dnt-150... 
Hvala ti...

----------


## tonkica

Orhideja draga i ja ti zelim najbolji mogući ishod, puno srece i samo hrabro., big hug.

----------


## sara10

O sorry Ohideja, ja brzo pisala pa zaboravila vidit tvoj potpis, a u njemu sve lijepo piše. Ma držim  :fige:  draga za sve što sam ti već poželila......za najljepši mogući ishod da te iznenadi!

----------


## Frćka

> *Frćka* draga, sutra folikulometrija !?! Držat ći ti ogromne fige za jedan veliki folikul i ljepu js-u da se oplodi


Hvala *Sariceeee*!!! Evo mmene naravno opuštene rano ujutro! :Laughing:  Tebi držim ja fige za ovaj dobitni postupak! Zajedno po mrve! :Heart:

----------


## orhideja.

Na uzv se vidi da sam u fazi ovulacije (folikul 15mm)  :Cekam:  veli dok-čudna sam ja biljka  :Undecided: (krvarenje obilno-nema ga na vidiku) (još uvijek traje meljanje-skoro sam na papiru) ponavljam betu u petak  :iskušenje:

----------


## sandy0606

orhideja draga pa ovo je za poludit. drzi se...
meni danas 5dnt. kaj je stvarno moguce da nemam bas nikakvih simptoma? ama bas nista. i sad me to izludjuje. dani su dugi ko godina... prava igra zivaca. ljubim vas sve

----------


## Vrci

Ja bih radije ne imala simptome... svaki simptom si mislim da je znak trudnoće. A do sad sam ih u postupcima imala hrpu, i svaki puta drugačije, pa ništa...

aaaaargh

----------


## Frćka

Joj držite se cure! To čekanje i osluškivanje simptoma i nesimptoma izluđuje! Meni je već slabo jer ako sve prođe dobro od ponedjeljka počinjem osluškivat! Kako bi bilo lijepo znat se opustit tada! Uf! Držim vam fige! :fige:

----------


## sara10

*Sandy i Vrci* izdržite još malo, ti simptomi ne-simptomi ništa ne znače, ja sam imala postupke di je bilo svih simptoma (grudi, grčevi, nadutost..) i di ih uopće nije bilo kao kod tebe Sandy sada. Cure drž te se!
*Orhideja*  :fige:   izdrži draga  :Shy kiss:

----------


## paty

draga Frćka znaš kako bi ti MM rekao "kad dođemo do tog mosta,tada ćemo ga prijeći"
Ne bi te htjela bedirati ali najprije neka prođe punkcija,transver a onda ono ne izvijesno čekanje i osluškivanje simptoma

----------


## Frćka

> draga Frćka znaš kako bi ti MM rekao "kad dođemo do tog mosta,tada ćemo ga prijeći"
> Ne bi te htjela bedirati ali najprije neka prođe punkcija,transver a onda ono ne izvijesno čekanje i osluškivanje simptoma


Znam, zato mi i držite fige i zato me već lovi panika oće li biti punkcije, oće li biti transfera! :Smile:  Treba to sve preživit, al uz vas je lakše! :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Frćka preživit ćeš ti to sve, uz tebe smo, pa ti si jedna pozitivka...

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka preživit ćeš ti to sve, uz tebe smo, pa ti si jedna pozitivka...


I tako ja lovim *Saru* po pdf-ovima! :Laughing: 
Je da, al kad se radi o drugima, a kad sam ja u pitanju! :Nope:  :gaah:  :Laughing:

----------


## paty

Frćka bez panike ovaj put je dobitan,naravno i za mene.
tješim se jer sam prošli put  bila ljuta jer nisam na vrijeme dobila štopericu.

----------


## nestrpljiva36

Samo naprijed Frcka drzim fige. Mislim na Vas své ii da uskoro vidim te beturine.

----------


## orhideja.

> Znam, zato mi i držite fige i zato me već lovi panika oće li biti punkcije, oće li biti transfera! Treba to sve preživit, al uz vas je lakše!


no no....bit negativna, naravno da će biti i da će sve super proći  :fige:  :fige: 

svim ostalima  :Kiss:   :fige:   za sve

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Go Pirica go pirica go Pirica  :Smile: 
Hvala curama koje su mi pisale vezano uz bolan ET, bila sam kod ginekologice i kaže mi isto - da je ili zakrivljen ili mal ili već šro god cervix i da tim kliještima se pomogne ...ok, sad znam pa ok - drugi put nešto "trknem" prije ET da se umirim i amen  :Smile: 
Orhideja...drž se  :Wink: 
Ostalim suborkama  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Nestrpljiva, Paty, Orhideja, Zelimo_bebu! Hvala puno cure! Drzim i ja vama fige! Sto prije do uspjeha sve mi! :Smile:  Laku noć svima i slatko spavajte! :Smile: <3

----------


## pirica

tek sto sam se prijavila ne temu odjavljujem se s iste, 8dnt jaki spotting jaki bolovi, a kao iskusna spottingasica znam vrlo dobro sto to znaci

----------


## Vrci

Pirica,jel bio transfer 3.dan ili 5.dan?

----------


## pirica

> Pirica,jel bio transfer 3.dan ili 5.dan?


3.
i ne nije implantacijsko  :Smile:

----------


## lara39+

Drage moje svima vam veliki pozdrav i vibrice za sve sta vam treba.
ja sam danas ponovila betu nakon točno 48 sati beta je porasla sa 258 na 436.
čini mi se da nije dovoljno?! ili ....

----------


## Frćka

> Drage moje svima vam veliki pozdrav i vibrice za sve sta vam treba.
> ja sam danas ponovila betu nakon točno 48 sati beta je porasla sa 258 na 436.
> čini mi se da nije dovoljno?! ili ....


*Lara*, ja ti neznam, ali mislim da možeš dosta toga skužit na pdf MPO trudnoća nakon svega, cure imaju koje su trudne imaju u potpisu vrijednosti bete kako koji dan, pa najbolje pogledaj kako je sve različito, a trudnoće uredne! :Smile:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Drage moje svima vam veliki pozdrav i vibrice za sve sta vam treba.
> ja sam danas ponovila betu nakon točno 48 sati beta je porasla sa 258 na 436.
> čini mi se da nije dovoljno?! ili ....


Lara39, dr Poljak kaze da se "duplanje" bete od x1.7 (a ne x2 kao sto mi vecinom racunamo) unutar 48 h racuna kao uredan porast.

Da li je bas sve ok znati ces nazalost tek nakon Uzv. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## karla 1980

Samo da javim 13. dan poslije FET-a 1 blastice beta: 1898

Jaaaako sam umorna, idem spavati pa ću vas poslije čitati. 
Šaljem vam svima  :Kiss:  i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kome treba

----------


## bubekica

*karla* predivno! cestitam!

----------


## paty

karla 1980 to bi moglo biti twinsi

----------


## Frćka

Auuuu *Karlaaaa*! Čestitam! Koja beturina! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinalina

Karla čestitam.......

----------


## tonkica

Karla super, cestitam

----------


## sara10

*Karla* čestitam  :Very Happy: 
*Lara39+* i tebi čestitke!!

----------


## karla 1980

Hvala vam drage moje, malo sam iznenadjena visinom bete, iako znam da to moze biti i jedna bebica i twinsi. Kako bude, samo da je sve u redu. U petak ponovo beta, ako se dobro podupla za 14 dana UZV.

*sara10* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni FET
*tonkice* sta je kod tebe u planu?
*vinalina* drzim palceve i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugu mrvicu
*Frcka* da ovaj puta bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige: 
*paty* i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugu mrvicu ( nadam se da sam dobro shvatila)
*bubekice* hvala za podrsku  :Kiss: 
*lara39* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su tvoje mrvice samo malo lijene i da se iduca beta lijepo podupla
*pirice*  :Love: 
*zelimo bebu* za uspjesnu jesen ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*orhideja*  :fige:

----------


## orhideja.

> *Karla* čestitam 
> *Lara39+* i tebi čestitke!!


Potpisujem  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   napokon dobre vijesti  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

*Karla1980* hvalaaaa na ljepim željama! :Smile:  Za petak, nek se podupla! :Very Happy: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Lijepo si nas sve nabrojala! Za svih malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lberc

> Hvala vam drage moje, malo sam iznenadjena visinom bete, iako znam da to moze biti i jedna bebica i twinsi. Kako bude, samo da je sve u redu. U petak ponovo beta, ako se dobro podupla za 14 dana UZV.
> 
> *sara10* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobitni FET
> *tonkice* sta je kod tebe u planu?
> *vinalina* drzim palceve i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugu mrvicu
> *Frcka* da ovaj puta bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
> *paty* i tebi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za drugu mrvicu ( nadam se da sam dobro shvatila)
> *bubekice* hvala za podrsku 
> *lara39* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da su tvoje mrvice samo malo lijene i da se iduca beta lijepo podupla
> ...


potpisujem,sve si tak krasno napisala i čestitam na beti,da bude sve školski do kraja!

----------


## karla 1980

*lberc* hvala ti  :Kiss: 
*hrki*  :Smile: 
*sandy* kako si? kako se osjecas?  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da ovo bude dobitni postupak

----------


## sandy0606

prije svega karla cestitam!!!!! uvijek nam dobro dodju ovako lijepe vijesti. ja sam ok. simptoma i dalje 0 a 7dnt je i to me izludjuje. Vise ne znam sto da mislim. 
Ljubim vas sve i svima zelim velike +

----------


## dreamgirl

*Lara39+* znamo da porast bete ne mora biti uvijek po knjigama a da je sve u najboljem redu, zalim ti to od srca.

*Karla 1980* cestitke, prekrasna beta!

Svima nama da cim prije ugledamo troznamenkaste brojeve ~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

o nova trudnica, karla svako dobro dalje ti zelim!

----------


## tonkica

Karla draga kako sad stvari stoji sljedeci ciklus idem po svoje smrzlice trebam dobiti mengu oko 22.06. pa onda neznam proceduru kako to ide ali doktor mi je rekao da ćemo se čuti za 7-8 dana i sve dogovorit, bas se veselim šta se opet nesto dogadja i nadam se da će biti sve ok. 
Pozdrav svima i saljem puno vibrica za sve.

----------


## orhideja.

Da se ja malo smirim na ovoj temi-nadam se povratku uskoro (brzoćemo mi po naše smrzliće)
svima puno strpljenja, snage i uspjeha  :Cekam:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## lara39+

> Da se ja malo smirim na ovoj temi-nadam se povratku uskoro (brzoćemo mi po naše smrzliće)
> svima puno strpljenja, snage i uspjeha


draga orhideja želim ti što prije da odeš po svoje smrzliće i da bude uspješno. :fige:

----------


## Tomek1221

mi u pon idemo na vadjenje bete,vracene su 2 stanice jedna blastica i jedna manje razvijena,u pon je 13 dan,jucer je draga primjetila nesto malo smedjo crveno a danas isto i malo krvi pa nekako sumnjam da je ista o toga ali svejedno idemo izvadit betu pa kaj bude. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Tomek...možda nije sve tako crno...polako do ponedjeljka...
Karla.....bravo trudnice  :Smile: 
Koke moje  :Kiss:

----------


## sandy0606

drage moje prijavljujem - 11dnt. vec u glavi slazem ratni plan za jesen. sta cu... moramo dalje... u sri idem vadit betu da dobijem i sluzbenu potvrdu izgubljene bitke. svima vam zelim lijepse vijesti...  :Kiss:

----------


## Tomek1221

kod nas opet nista beta 0.5

----------


## kika222

Tomek i sandy, doći će i naše vrijeme... :Sad:

----------


## paty

gdje nam je frćka

----------


## Frćka

> gdje nam je frćka


Evo me! Bilo je 6 cura, 6 transfera! :Smile:  Sve su imale transfer 8-stanične js, 10-stanične, moja mrvica je 4-stanična i duboko se nadam da je borac! :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> Tomek i sandy, doći će i naše vrijeme...


Potpisujem! :Love:

----------


## bubekica

> Evo me! Bilo je 6 cura, 6 transfera! Sve su imale transfer 8-stanične js, 10-stanične, moja mrvica je 4-stanična i duboko se nadam da je borac!


Frćka  :fige:  za borca!

Rijec je o embrijima, ne jajnim stanicama, cim se zigota (oplodjena js) pocne dijeliti, to vise nije js.

----------


## Frćka

Hvala *Bubi*! Ma ja dok sve polovim, da emriji! :Smile:  A sad pokušat bit smiren! :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Tomek1221 - baš mi je žao  :Sad: 

sandy0606 - sretno u srijedu!

Frćka, sretno od srca..
u koju ti ono kliniku ideš na postupke?

----------


## Frćka

Hvala ribo76! Kbc RI!

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* moja draga BRAVO i neka ti je sa srećom da te iznenadi jedna lijepa brojčica  :Very Happy:  Uz tebe smo i zajedno ćemo iščekivat tvoju betu!

----------


## Frćka

> *Frćka* moja draga BRAVO i neka ti je sa srećom da te iznenadi jedna lijepa brojčica  Uz tebe smo i zajedno ćemo iščekivat tvoju betu!


Hvala *Sarice*!  :Kiss:  :Embarassed:

----------


## tonkica

Tomek zao mi je.
Sandy zao mi je zbog minusa ali držim fige da te iznenadi beta u srijedu.
Frcka bravo drzim fige za borca i neka ostane kod svoje mamice.

----------


## kika222

Frćka draga, nek vam je sa srećom!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Tonkice*, *Kika222*, hvala vam!
Kod mene je embrij sve manji i manji! :Confused:  Nadam se da ću imati sreće! :Smile: 
Sretno svima! :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

Cure sretno sa betama!
 :Smile: 

Frćka, koji dan ti je bio transfer? Treći dan, drugi dan?

Svima puno ~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

> Cure sretno sa betama!
> 
> 
> Frćka, koji dan ti je bio transfer? Treći dan, drugi dan?
> 
> Svima puno ~~~~~~


Da je bar drugi dan, nego je treći! Što više čitam... :Sad:

----------


## Tomek1221

neznam sta da kazem vise,nije mi bas jasno sve je ok i vrate sve ok i jednostavno se ne primi,koji je razlog samo bog zna,kakva je stvar sa tim sad novim zakonom,ispucali smo 2 stimulirane kolko imamo jos?i imamo 3 smrzlica jos gore

----------


## bubekica

*Tomek* zao mi je sto nije uspjelo.
2 stimulirana - oba nakon 7/2012? jer tad se resetirao broj postupaka. po novom zakonu imate pravo na 4 stimulirana i 2 prirodna IVF-a, a FET postupci se ne broje, tj. u smislu racunice HZZO-a -  1 stimulirani su svi transferi proizasli iz jedne stimulacije.

----------


## vatra86

*Frćka*  moram i ovdje,  :fige:  za malog velikog frćka.. he he..

----------


## Tomek1221

sad si me zbunila,kolko nam je onda ostalo,prvi put smo bili prosle godile u 3 mj na prvom postupku

----------


## bubekica

Onda su vam ostalo jos 3 stimulacije i 2 prirodna, postupci odradjeni prije donosenja novog zakona se ne broje u tih 4+2 postupka po novom zakonu. Ali drzim fige da ce uspjeti sa smrzlicima i da vam nova stimulacija nece trebati!

----------


## Frćka

> *Frćka*  moram i ovdje,  za malog velikog frćka.. he he..


Hahaha! Slatkoo, hvala! :Smile:

----------


## karla 1980

*Tomek*  :Sad: 
*sandy* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da te beta lijepo iznenadi

*Frcka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica cvrsto primi za mamicu  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

*Karla 1980*! :Kiss:

----------


## hrki

Frcka nek se malac cvrsto primi pa da bude ogromna beta - :Smile:

----------


## sunčeko71

Bok cure,
Evo ja sam nova tu kod vas pa da se prijavim jer danas mi je 11 dnt 2 dvodnevna četverostanična embrija 
i u fazi sam čekanja bete koja bi trebala biti u ponedeljak.
Nadam se da neću kao u prošlom postupku procurit prije bete jer ovako se ipak imam čemu nadati.

----------


## Muma

Cure moje, želim vam svima debelo pozitivne bete!  :fige: 
*sunčeko71* još jedna varaždinka  :Love:  sretno!

----------


## Berina

frcka i sunceko sretno objema..... :Smile: ja ajo Bog da u cetvrtak idem na prvi UZV,i nadam se da ce sve biti ok.....samo me jos zanima ako neko zna kako doktori broje sedmica trudnoce kod ICSI,je li od prvog dana posljednje M ili od transfera,to nisam nigdje mogla da nadjem,pa ako neko zna neka mi javi.....cuvam  :fige: svima....cujemo se....

----------


## bubekica

trudnoca se dogovorno broji od prvog dana ZM. tocnije bi bilo racunati kao da je dan punkcije punih 2tt, ali kazem - dogovorno je drugacije.
sretno!

----------


## Berina

> trudnoca se dogovorno broji od prvog dana ZM. tocnije bi bilo racunati kao da je dan punkcije punih 2tt, ali kazem - dogovorno je drugacije.
> sretno!


hvala bubekica... :Smile:

----------


## dreamgirl

*Frcka* sretno, dok se ne dokaze suprotno trudna si  :Smile: 

*Sunceko71* zelim ti veliku betu u ponedjeljak a prije toga veliki plus ako ces raditi koji test.

----------


## sunčeko71

Hvala *Muma* , eto ima nas Varaždinki .
*Dreamgirl*  sigurno neću radit test jer nekako im ne vjerujem.
Radije ću se mučiti do bete pa kakav god broj bio ispisan na nalazu.

----------


## Frćka

*Hrki*, *Beina*, *Dreamgirl*! Hvala cure! Vaša podrška budi nadu! :Smile: 
*Sunčeko71* za betu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim curama evo malo trudničke prašine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da će nas svih sreća napokon pronaći! :fige:

----------


## sunčeko71

Hvala Frćka , sretno i tebi .

----------


## riba76

Srčeko i Frćka - držim fige :fige:

----------


## karla 1980

*sunčeko* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu betu u ponedjeljak  :fige:

----------


## sunčeko71

Hvala* Riba i Karla*.
Karla koliko vidim i vi ste krenuli po seku ili braca - super  :Klap: 
Sretno ti.

----------


## karla 1980

*sunčeko* prošli mjesec sam imala FET.. uspješan, sada čekamo 1. UZV i  :Heart:  i nadamo se da će sve biti u redu.

----------


## sunčeko71

Glavno da nada uvijek postoji i zato će sve biti ok.
Sretno Karla

----------


## orhideja.

> *Frcka* sretno, dok se ne dokaze suprotno trudna si 
> 
> *Sunceko71* zelim ti veliku betu u ponedjeljak a prije toga veliki plus ako ces raditi koji test.


Potpisujem  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

*Riba 76*, *Orhideja*!  :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

*Frcka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica cvrsto primi za mamicu!!!!!!!!
naravno i za sve ostale šaljem pozitivne vibre  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  sretno cure od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

> *Frcka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se mrvica cvrsto primi za mamicu!!!!!!!!
> naravno i za sve ostale šaljem pozitivne vibre  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  sretno cure od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hvala *Željkić* i potpisujem ostalo! :Smile:

----------


## lara39+

pozdrav cure moje...svima sve najbolje

----------


## Frćka

Meni se juče, ai danas pojavila neka blago krvava kao žilica! Juče malo krvavija, smeđkasta (3dnt), danas bljeđa...Oprostite na slikovitosti! Valjda nije gotovo? :Sad:

----------


## riba76

frćka, možda je to implantacijsko?
meni je 7dnt 2 blastociste bilo slično, ali nije bilo nažalost ništa...

----------


## Frćka

Mislim da je nekako prerano za implantacijsko, moja mrvica je trodnevna. Nadam se da je još tu! :Sad:

----------


## lara39+

Frćka naravno da je tvoja mrvica još uvijek stobom  :fige:

----------


## Zima77

Transfer obavljen mrve su na sigurnom I neka ostanu sljedecih devet mj,frcka ja mislim da je to implantacija cure svima sretno,,,,

----------


## željkica

*Frćka* naravno da je kod tebe i bit će još 9 mj!!!!!!!!!!!! :fige: 
*Zima77* čuvaj mrvice a ja ti  :fige:  da se čvrsto prime!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Lara39+*, *Zima77*, *Željkice* hvalaaaaaa! Kad pročitam vaše postove, odmah mi nekako lakše i nada je oprt tu! :Smile:  :Heart:  :Kiss: 
*Zima77* da se mrve čvrsto ulove za mamicu! :fige:

----------


## sara10

> Meni se juče, ai danas pojavila neka blago krvava kao žilica! Juče malo krvavija, smeđkasta (3dnt), danas bljeđa...Oprostite na slikovitosti! Valjda nije gotovo?


*Frćka* nije gotovo, tek počima i onda devet mjeseci... :Very Happy:  Iskreno se nadam da je kod tebe to implantacijsko draga!

----------


## Ruthy

> *Frćka* nije gotovo, tek počima i onda devet mjeseci... Iskreno se nadam da je kod tebe to implantacijsko draga!


Ne boj se Frćka, bit će sve dobro...  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

*Sara10*, *Ruthy* :Love:  :Heart:  :Kiss:  :pivo:

----------


## kika222

Samo hrabro frćka, ma ti si ionako sad trudna i nemoj misliti drugačije... A ja baš mislim da bi ti ta žilica mogla biti baš implantacijsko.... Držim ručnonožne da je tako~~~~~~
Lara draga možda još nije gotovo, imaj vjere~~~~~
Zima čuvaj te mrvice i daj Bože da te lijepo iznenade~~~~~~
Sarice i ruthy~~~~~~~pozz

----------


## Frćka

Kika222!  :Smile:  :Love:  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Frcka draga ne brini to je sve super vidit ces da je to implantacija bila samo hrabro, ja drzim fige.
Zima sad samo mirno neka se mrvice lipo uhvate za svoju mamicu i ja ti drzim fige da ugledas lipu betu.
SRETNO CURE

----------


## karla 1980

*Frcka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za implantacijsko... samo budi pozitivna, loše misli iš iš

*Zima* kako si i sama rekla, neka mrve ostanu idućih 9 mjeseci ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*Kika222*  :Bye:

----------


## Frćka

Tonkica, Karla222!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  Pisem s moba pa nema onih smajlicaa joooj!!! Evo mene iz Zg! Kako ljepa misao u glavi, mozda sam trudna! Kako to ljepo zvuci! Hvala svima! Cmok cmok! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

*Kika222*  :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

Evo i mene napokon na ovoj temi  :Very Happy:  
Jel ste vi mirovale na dan transfera, jer ja nemam mira..

----------


## Frćka

> Evo i mene napokon na ovoj temi  
> Jel ste vi mirovale na dan transfera, jer ja nemam mira..


Ne skači, nego odmori malo! Hahahaha! Šalim se! Ja sam odmarala prvi dan, dva sata valjda, al sam bila nemirna od uzbuđenja jer sam imala transfer! Samo pomalo veseljko! :Smile:  Imaš kakve simptome već ili ? :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

:Laughing:  kakvi simptomi? Samo sam napuhana, tj puno zraka imam u crijevima  :Laughing:  ne znam da li je to od hrane ili od utrica.a zanimljivo je kako me cice bole jos od pikanja.. :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Hahaha! Kraj mene je bila cura nakon transfera koja je rekla:"Mislim da već osjećam mučnine!" Malo smo se zezale! :Smile:  Da bar! :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

evo da se i ja pridružim... danas mi je 3dnt čekalica bete koja je 28.06. sretno nam...  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Sretno I ja isto betu Vadim kad I ti,,,,,,vibram za sve trudne smo I gotovo

----------


## karla 1980

*Frcka*, *Zima*, *vatra* i *Marnel *  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:   za veeeeelike bete!!!

Ostalim curama  :Kiss:

----------


## tonkica

Vatra ja sam baš mirovala tek sam nakon petog dana izašla iz kuće, ali bilo mi je prvi put pa me bilo strah a očito to nije mjerilo da trebaš mirovati s obzirom da sam prokrvarila 8 dnt, zato sam sad odlučila kad dodjem s FET- a mirovati jedan dan i kasnije sve normalno, samo nemoj raditi kućanske poslove i teško dizati, uf takva sam i ja nemam mira neznam kako sam izdržala.
Možda se jave neke cure koje imaju više iskustva, sretno draga i neka bude uspješno., držim ti fige.
Frcka, Zima i Marcel takodjer i vama cure držim debele fige i svima neka bude sretno.

----------


## Frćka

Ajme za 28.6.!!! Opet nas je više! :Smile:  Vatrica 1.7., ali mislim da ćemo sve ranije bar testić, ko će čekat! :rock:  :Raspa:  :psiholog:  :Laughing:

----------


## Marnel

28.06 mi je 14 dnt ali svakako mislim 11 dnt piškiti na štapić... čisto da se pripremim...  :Grin:

----------


## Frćka

Ima neko nekakvih simptoma? Mene boli (.), ali samo jedna! :Undecided:  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Svi spavaju! :Cekam:

----------


## Marnel

i mene bole i to obje... malo stomak osjetljiv... i ništa drugo....

----------


## vatra86

Toliko o mom mirovanju, ja jucer cijeli dan nisam bila doma, ali nisam nista ni radila..sad idem u setnju s psom.. Pa valjda to mogu.. Cure bas smo blizu s vadjenjem beta..i kod mene ce pasti testic prije..
Marnel, frcka,zima~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

*Vatra*, *Zima*, *Marnel* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Naravno da smiješ u šetnju! Preporučeno je! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

> i mene bole i to obje... malo stomak osjetljiv... i ništa drugo....


Tebe bole bar obje! :Smile:

----------


## malena2

ja sam danas vadila betu 13dnt beta 21,6
vraceni 3 dan  2 embrija.

----------


## Marnel

ja uopće ne kontam tu betu... jesi li ti sad trudna ili??? kolika najniža može biti da se smatra da ima trudnoće? baš sam po tom pitanju tudum...

----------


## bubekica

> ja sam danas vadila betu 13dnt beta 21,6
> vraceni 3 dan  2 embrija.


Necu ti lagati, beta je malena, ali od srca ti zelim da se okrene na dobro!

Sve iznad 5 se smatra trudnocom, samo je pitanje dal je rijec o biokemijskoj ili uzv potvrdjenoj trudnoci.

----------


## malena2

znam ja i sama da je beta malena....

----------


## mari mar

http://drmalpani.com/images//hcg.jpg

Ova tabela je pregled bete kod jednoplodne trudnoće.....

----------


## vatra86

Malena-  :fige:  da bude sve ok i da se lijepo dupla

----------


## malena2

vjerujem u cuda....

----------


## Kadauna

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...=1#post2414241

mogu li cure i ovdje još jednom podsjetiti da se upišete, kakvu ste stimulaciju dobivale, kakva reakcija, koji broj j.s., koji broj embrija i da li imate smrzlića. HVALA!

----------


## sunčeko71

Evo samo da prijavim moju betu tj. moju nebetu :
Čista  0,00.     
Ima nula ko u priči. 
Teško je, no šta je tu je. Van iz svoje kože ne mogu pa se moram brzo pomiriti sa još jednim neuspjehom i nadam se da je zadnji.
Malena  :fige:  da sve bude ok i to ti želim od srca.

----------


## tonkica

Sunceko žao mi je

----------


## sybylle

Evo i mene napokon opet na ovoj temi  :Smile:  Od danas čuvam tri blastice  :Very Happy:  Beta 2.7 tek...
Vidim da ima puno betočekalica i svima držim fige, nek bude čim više dobrih vibri  :fige: 

Sunceko zao mi je  :Sad: 

Imam jedno pitanjce...da li je itko od vas nakon transfera uzimao išta što bi pomoglo implantaciju? Čitala sam malo strane forume i spominje se svašta od jaja, puretine, oraha ali ne znam koliko je sve to utemeljeno u nekoj realnoj znanstvenoj činjenci. No, ono što se gotovo svugdje spominje je svježi ananas zbog bromelaina, a često i sok od grožđa. Ima li itko kakvih iskustava/saznanja o ovome?

----------


## Frćka

Pomozite! danas 7dnt, pojavila se krv, smeđkasta i grči me trbuh? M? trebam dobit tek u petak, prošli put mi je kasnila čak 7 dana nakon prestanka utrića! Šta ovo značii, sam dobila M tako rano?

----------


## malena2

mozda je implantacija...

----------


## bubekica

*frćka* oze biti m, al ne mora. ako krene jace, pij utrice, ali svakako izvadi betu, mozes vec i prekosutra.

----------


## vatra86

Ej ti mali Frcko u Frckinoj busi, ne zezaj svoju majku nego se lipo ugnjezdi da majka bude sretna a i tebi ce biti lijepo..Frcka potpisujem bubi.
Sunceko bas mi je zao..hug
Sybylle ~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu

----------


## Frćka

Ajme sad ću se pojest živa, grči me kao da ću stvari baš dobit! :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

> Evo i mene napokon opet na ovoj temi  Od danas čuvam tri blastice  Beta 2.7 tek...
> Vidim da ima puno betočekalica i svima držim fige, nek bude čim više dobrih vibri 
> 
> Sunceko zao mi je 
> 
> Imam jedno pitanjce...da li je itko od vas nakon transfera uzimao išta što bi pomoglo implantaciju? Čitala sam malo strane forume i spominje se svašta od jaja, puretine, oraha ali ne znam koliko je sve to utemeljeno u nekoj realnoj znanstvenoj činjenci. No, ono što se gotovo svugdje spominje je svježi ananas zbog bromelaina, a često i sok od grožđa. Ima li itko kakvih iskustava/saznanja o ovome?


draga, sretno ~~~~~

gdje si u postupku?

koji vam je ovo pokušaj?

----------


## Frćka

Hvala Bubi, Vatra! Mirovat i utrići, šta sad! Ako ne prokrvarim jače, vadim betu! Uh!

----------


## Marnel

Sunceko baš mi je žao... 
Frčka... možda je implatacijsko...
Sad kad Vas vako čitam strahujem od tog 28.06.
sybylle sretno....

----------


## Frćka

Ja se nadam jer nije crveno! :fige:

----------


## sybylle

> draga, sretno ~~~~~
> 
> gdje si u postupku?
> 
> koji vam je ovo pokušaj?


Hvala!!!

Kod Lučingera sam, u IVF centru.
Ovo nam je drugi pokušaj (oba puta ICSI). Prošli put puna stimulacija (suprefact, merionali), 9 jajnih stanica od kojih su transfer dočekale samo 2 blastice. Ovaj put polustimulirani (klomifeni, merionali) 12 stanica, 3 blastice za transfer, a imamo i smrzliće za "dvije runde" odmrzavanja iako se nadam da nam neće trebati  :Smile:

----------


## karla 1980

*Frcka* zaista ne znam sta bi to kod tebe moglo biti, za M je prerano, tako da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za implantacijsko

*sunceko* draga zao mi je

*sybylle* cuvas 3 blastice, svaka cast za hrabrost, navijam za lijepu betu

----------


## Argente

> Hvala!!!
> 
> Kod Lučingera sam, u IVF centru.
> Ovo nam je drugi pokušaj (oba puta ICSI). Prošli put puna stimulacija (suprefact, merionali), 9 jajnih stanica od kojih su transfer dočekale samo 2 blastice. Ovaj put polustimulirani (klomifeni, merionali) 12 stanica, 3 blastice za transfer, a imamo i smrzliće za "dvije runde" odmrzavanja iako se nadam da nam neće trebati


sybylle ja nisam naišla na takva istraživanja (istina, nisam se baš ni trudila) - ako nađeš nešto, stavi ovdje pliz.
Nego, transfer 3 blastice - čija je to ideja bila? Zakon to propisuje samo kod težih slučajeva...

----------


## kismet

Argente, uzela si mi riječi iz usta  :Smile: 
Zašto tri, u drugom pokušaju, vidim da si mlada, dijagnoze nisu teške, nemaš x postupaka iza sebe...veliki je to rizik, nije li bar jednu blasticu mogao smrznuti s ostalima?

----------


## tonkica

Sybylle sretno.
Frcka ako ti ostane kroz par dana smedjeg e to bi moglo biti implatacijsko a kod mene je nažalost bilo drukčije, ja ti od srca želim lipi scenarij i navijam i držim debele fige da ugledas super betu.
Miruj i ako se nastavi tako oskudno odi izvadit betu.

----------


## sybylle

> sybylle ja nisam naišla na takva istraživanja (istina, nisam se baš ni trudila) - ako nađeš nešto, stavi ovdje pliz.
> Nego, transfer 3 blastice - čija je to ideja bila? Zakon to propisuje samo kod težih slučajeva...


Evo jedan link na kojem je kratko i jasno objašnjeno.
http://conceivewithpineapple.blogspo...ation.html?m=1

3 embrija su zapravo bila moja ideja. Doktor me pitao što ja želim, a s obzirom da ih je bio veliki broj odlučila sam da ću riskirati i uzeti 3. Nakon smrzavanja tko zna kakvi će ispasti. A u prvom transferu su bile 2 pa se ni jedna nije primila. Računam da su veće šanse da će se od 3 jedna primiti. Znam da postoji rizik da se prime i sve 3, ali šanse su jako male. 
A što se tiče dijagnoze, broja postupaka i godina-mladost je relativna i neću dugo biti "mlada", a 1% upotrebljivih spermija mi isto nije sjajna dijagnoza...

----------


## sara10

*Sybylle* slažem se s tobom u potpunosti. 2 puta su mi bila vraćena 3 embrija, a u zadnjem postupku tri odlična 8-stanična embrija i ništa,  tako da straha  tu nema od višeplodnih trudnoća, pa koliko je samo teško da se i jedan primi, a kamoli sreće i dva, pa tko ne bi dvojke poželio...Tako da se ja isto ne bojim vraćanja tri embrija jer time su šanse veće, ali ipak vidimo da treba imat puno sreće da se samo 1 primi!!!
Sybylle SRETNO i da nam javiš lijepe vijesti 02.07.!!

----------


## Inesz

Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji:
Članak 7.
2) U postupku homologne izvantjelesne oplodnje smije se koristiti kontrolirana stimulacija ovulacije u skladu sa suvremenim biomedicinskim spoznajama tako da se dobije najviše dvanaest jajnih stanica. Od tog broja može se oploditi svih dvanaest jajnih stanica. U skladu s medicinskim dostignućima u spolne organe žene dopušten je unos najviše dva zametka poštujući načelo sljedivosti. Preostali zameci i/ili jajne stanice zamrzavaju se.

(3) Kod žena starijih od 38 godina života, žena s nepovoljnim testovima pričuve jajnika, ponavljanog neuspjeha u liječenju, onkoloških bolesnika i težeg oblika muške neplodnosti, dopušten je unos tri zametka u spolne organe žene.



Ovdje vidim da jasno pišete kako vaši liječnici krše Zakon jer rade transfer 3 embrija u slučajevima u kojima to ne smiju.

----------


## Argente

Cure, bez ljutnje ali baš ima straha: to nije u zakonu jer je netko isisao iz prsta nego zato jer preporuke naprednih zemalja sve više idu u smjeru SET-a. Plus, ipak postoji razlika između 3 8-st. i 3 blastice, godišta '77 i '84 itd.
Naravno da svi želimo da se uhvati bar jedan, i tko ne bi poželio zdrave u terminu rođene dvojke, ali kod trojki često zna doći do gadnog belaja...treba s tim oprezno.

----------


## Bubimitka81

> Cure, bez ljutnje ali baš ima straha: to nije u zakonu jer je netko isisao iz prsta nego zato jer preporuke naprednih zemalja sve više idu u smjeru SET-a. Plus, ipak postoji razlika između 3 8-st. i 3 blastice, godišta '77 i '84 itd.
> Naravno da svi želimo da se uhvati bar jedan, i tko ne bi poželio zdrave u terminu rođene dvojke, ali kod trojki često zna doći do gadnog belaja...treba s tim oprezno.


X

----------


## Frćka

> Sybylle sretno.
> Frcka ako ti ostane kroz par dana smedjeg e to bi moglo biti implatacijsko a kod mene je nažalost bilo drukčije, ja ti od srca želim lipi scenarij i navijam i držim debele fige da ugledas super betu.
> Miruj i ako se nastavi tako oskudno odi izvadit betu.


*Tonkice* za sad se smirilo, nadam se i da će tako ostat, čekam!  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## amazonka

> Zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji:
> Članak 7.
> 2) U postupku homologne izvantjelesne oplodnje smije se koristiti kontrolirana stimulacija ovulacije u skladu sa suvremenim biomedicinskim spoznajama tako da se dobije najviše dvanaest jajnih stanica. Od tog broja može se oploditi svih dvanaest jajnih stanica. U skladu s medicinskim dostignućima u spolne organe žene dopušten je unos najviše dva zametka poštujući načelo sljedivosti. Preostali zameci i/ili jajne stanice zamrzavaju se.
> 
> (3) Kod žena starijih od 38 godina života, žena s nepovoljnim testovima pričuve jajnika, ponavljanog neuspjeha u liječenju, onkoloških bolesnika i težeg oblika muške neplodnosti, dopušten je unos tri zametka u spolne organe žene.
> 
> 
> 
> Ovdje vidim da jasno pišete kako vaši liječnici krše Zakon jer rade transfer 3 embrija u slučajevima u kojima to ne smiju.


Apsolutno. A Zakona bi se svi trebali pridržavati, zar ne?
Potpisujem Argente. Preporuke nisu bez veze i treba biti oprezan.

----------


## frka

potpisujem Argente i Inesz. cure, ne znam koliko dugo ste tu, ali prokopajte po starijim postovima i pronađite priče naše Osijek i elene85 - mislim da će vam brzo prisjesti transfer 3 embrija. te su žene izgubile svoju djecu. ukupno njih šestero. da su se liječnici pridržavali preporuka, to se ne bi dogodilo. ovo nije za zafrkanciju i po meni je izuzetno neetički (osim u gorenavedenim slučajevima teških dijagnoza, velikog broja postupaka i sl.). kod mlađih žena s manjim brojem postupaka trebao bi se raditi SET (single embryo transfer). i dvoplodne trudnoće su rizične (nažalost, u zadnje vrijeme ovdje možete naći nekoliko njih s tragičnim završetkom), a troplodne pogotovo. preporuke SET-a tu su da bi zaštitile vas i vašu djecu, ne da bi vam smanjile šanse za začeće. i lako je misliti da su šanse da se sva 3 implantiraju male, ali i to je nešto što se ne događa samo drugima, baš kao i neplodnost.
btw, ja sam imala više sreće nego pameti - vratili mi 3 embrija u prvom pravom stimuliranom postupku s mojih 27g. (dg nemam jajovoda i imam 1 jajnik). isprva je bila dvoplodna trudnoća i na kraju vanishing twin syndrom - jedan embrij se prestao razvijati. da se taj embrij nastavio razvijati, ne želim niti razmišljati kako bi završila moja strašno komplicirana trudnoća i što bi bilo s mojom djecom. sigurna sam da bi sve skupa završilo strašno jer smo i ovako, s jednom bebom, jedva smirili trudove i izašli na kraj s raznim komplikacijama. s današnjim znanjem i iskustvom, NIKADA ne bih pristala na išta drugo osim na SET u tim okolnostima. a i sada su ipak neka druga vremena i embriji se ponovo mogu zamrzavati tako da zbilja ne vidim zašto biste preuzimali toliki rizik, a još manje mi je jasno kako liječnici na to pristaju. razmislite dobro i detaljno se informirajte...

----------


## anddu

Da, i ja sam baš primijetila kako se u zadnje vraćaju sve češće 3 embrija i to često mimo zakonskih iznimki

----------


## vatra86

Frka bas si to lijepo napisala, bas sam citala jucer stare postove i procitala svr sta si napisala i ti.isto se slazem da treba biti jako oprezan s tim vracanjem 2-3 embrija.
Frcka kakvo je stanje s malim Frckom? 
E i moram napisati da mi je danas jaaako uljepsala dan moja prijateljica koja je nakon 3 aih jutros popiskila +, malo cu poskociti da nju  :Very Happy: 
Ostalim mojim betocekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ znate za sta.
 :Kiss:

----------


## kameleon

frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za implantaciju
vatra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusić/betu/bebu!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  i za frendicu  :Very Happy: 
nastavite u tom tonu~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
sybille,zima i ostale betočekalice  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
argente  :pivo:

----------


## sybylle

Hvala svima što su podijelili svoje mišljenje sa mnom, znam da su i razmišljanja koja su suprotna mojem iznešena u najboljoj namjeri. Ja sam svoju odluku donijela i njome nisam htjela niti izložiti svog doktora kritikama niti sam tražila nečije odobravanje za svoju odluku. Stoga bih voljela zaključiti ovu polemiku i jednostavno se pridružiti iščekivanju sa svima vama s mišlju da će sve ispasti baš kako treba i da će sve završiti i više nego dobro, kako za mene, tako i za sve vas koje također čekate svoju srećicu  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Sunčeko  :Love: 

Frćka,  :fige:  - kak je danas?

----------


## Zima77

Samo pozitiva nemoj se zamarati bezveze,i ja Sam kod lucija meni je beta 28.6

----------


## snupi

zima koji je to dan da si vadila to je trodnevni ili petodnevni?

----------


## snupi

Znam i ja  jednu pricu sa troplodnom trudnocom, nakraju su radili fetoredukciju, ne znam kakvo je stanje  danas  ali po milinovicevom zakon bila je zabranjena. Znam da ju je radio dr Hafner sa Svtog duha i na kraju su isli to obaviti u Sloveniju .

----------


## bubekica

Snupi, to je datum bete. 
Sybylle radi se o tome da to ne bi trebala biti tvoja odluka, tj ne bi ti od strane doktoru uopce trebalo biti dopusteno da biras izmedju vracanja 1, 2 ili 3 embrija, vec samo 1 ili 2. Razumijem tvoju odluku i od srca ti zelim lijepu veliku betu!

----------


## Argente

Ja vam želim da ostvarite trudnoću - jednoplodnu, dvoplodnu, troplodnu - kakvu god, samo da je sa sretnim ishodom, ali ne možete likvidirati diskusiju onda kada vama više ne paše, jer kao prvo forum tako ne funkcionira (kad se kamen zakotrlja, zakotrljao se), a kao drugo kad potakneš zanimljivu temu na koju netko ima nešto za reći, bilo bi neodgovorno ne podijeliti informacije. Jer ovo nije isključivo forum podrške, dapače - ovo je prvenstveno edukativni forum. Ako npr. sybylle edukacija nije potrebna, možda je potrebna nekom tko samo čita a ne sudjeluje u konkretnoj temi. 

Možda bi bilo dobro saznati koju metodu krioprezervacije embrija koristi vaša klinika, jer kod slow freezinga je postotak preživljavanja embrija cca 60%, a kod vitrifikacije 90%.
Možda bi bilo dobro saznati nešto o implantation windowu, njegovom trajanju, ubrzavanju kod stimulacije, da možete procijeniti isplati li vam se više sva 3 embrija uložiti u jedan ciklus ili ih rasporediti na tri uzastopna.

Tako da ovo što pišemo ima veću širinu od konkretnog slučaja, no kada na pokušaj konstruktivne diskusije dobiješ "idi ća, zloguka vrano" onda to malo ubije volju za izmjenom i širenjem znanja.

A mislim da su na kraju dana spoznaje o gore navedenim temama (kao i sybylleino pitanje o poboljšanju receptivnosti endometrija/link ne radi) puno veća podrška nego "ne zamaraj se, mazi bušu ~~~~~~~~" postovi, jer iz njih brate mili nikad nitko ništa nije naučio.

BTW, mislim da fetoredukcija i dalje nije dozvoljena u HR nego da takvi slučajevi redovito idu u SLO...

----------


## frka

eto, bubekica je rekla što sam i ja namjeravala - to, sybylle, ne može biti tvoja odluka i dr-u zakon brani da tako postupi. a s obzirom na to da je nedavno ženi koja je '85. godište vratio 3 embrija što je rezultiralo prijevremenim porodom i smrću trojki, ne znam otkud mu (da se jako blago izrazim) hrabrosti i dalje to raditi (a usto je i protuzakonito, mada vjerujem da bi svi oni uspjeli naći kakvu rupu).

ali, kako kaže Zima - samo pozitiva i nemojmo se zamarati! kad se desi sr.anje, očekivat ćemo da ga netko drugi riješi. a ako nitko neće moći, uvijek nam preostaje zid da lupamo glavom o njega.

----------


## Loly

Potpisujem cure u potpunosti! I mene je u zadnjem postupku dr. pitao oćemo li vratiti 2 odlična i jedan malo lošiji, ja sam odma rekla NE, upravo radi svih razloga što su cure nabrojile. Nažalost, nije nam uspjelo, ali nikad nisam zažalila što nisam vratila sva tri, niti mislim da sam tri vratila da bi se bar jedan primio.
Cure dobro razmislite o tome!

----------


## sybylle

Evo još jednom ovaj link o ananasu :
http://conceivewithpineapple.blogspo...ation.html?m=1

Iščitala sam postove na nekoliko foruma, mišljenja su različita (nema znanstvenih dokaza da direktno utječe na implantaciju), no mislim da ne može škoditi ako se jede prema ovom naputku tj.ako se ne pretjeruje. A uostalom, fino je za doručak  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Navala na ananas ,,,,

----------


## Argente

> Evo još jednom ovaj link o ananasu :
> http://conceivewithpineapple.blogspo...ation.html?m=1
> 
> Iščitala sam postove na nekoliko foruma, mišljenja su različita (nema znanstvenih dokaza da direktno utječe na implantaciju), no mislim da ne može škoditi ako se jede prema ovom naputku tj.ako se ne pretjeruje. A uostalom, fino je za doručak


Vidiš, tu piše da ananas nije preporučljivo jesti prije transfera zbog izmjene PH, a mi sve udarale po njemu i cikli prije, kao da se endometrij nadeblja  :Confused:

----------


## Marnel

Šta niste prije napisale to za ananas.. meni je danas 5dnt i sad ću ga jesti... možda pomogne...  :Klap:  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

Evo i mene s posla! *Vatra*, *Riba*, *Kameleon*, trbuh me više ne boli, a još nešto, ali manje svijetlo i ne uvijek! Uh da je bar stane, uf, da je implantacija! :fige:

----------


## Frćka

Šta sam ja ovo napisala? :Confused:  Uglavnom izgleda kao da staje svijetlo rozo, smeđkasto, jer jedva nešto vidim pomješano s utrićima i naravno kad tražim!
*Vatra*, kako ide ne skakutanje?
*Zima*, kako se osjećaš?
*Marnel*, osim želje za ananasom? :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ma ti si trudna frcka, vidis da ne znas ni sta pises  :Laughing: 
Skacem ja od 6 i po ujutro, nisam bas ni spavala nocas, sad me umor uhvatio nakon utrica..a super se osjecam, nis ne osjecam, nis me ne boli..ali cice mi se svidjaju..he he..jooj jos sam i orgazam dozivjela u snu..  :Laughing:  a kazu da to nije dobro za impl. Ma ne sekiram se previse..bit ce sta bude..a i 9 mj. Ce brzo doci..
Ces ti vaditi betu sutra ili test?

----------


## Frćka

Vatrica poskočica! :Smile:  Pa nije baš da orgazam nije dobar, znam da nama brane s nakon transfera, ali čitam da nema dokaza mza to, čak suprotno, na ivf centar zg! Ne kažem šta je točno, ali ipak si samo sanjala! :Laughing:  Ja cijelo vrijeme imam čudne snove, sex s kolegicom s posla :Laughing: , pao je i dr., ali samo cmakanje...ma da ne nabrajam sramota! :Laughing: 
Test sam mislila u četvrtak, to bi mi bio 10dnt, ako izguram dan prije nego bi trebala dobit M! Strah me nekako betu da me ne pokosi odmah! Uf!

----------


## vatra86

Ti utrici cuda rade..  :Laughing:

----------


## Zima77

Dobro sam I ovaj put ne pratim simp tome,prosli put Sam samu sebe izludila cure sretno I vjerujem u uspjeh ove ekipe cekalica :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

Frcka, izgleda obecavajuce!!izdrzi jos do prekosutra.
Ili si odlucila drugacije? :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

Zimaaaa! :Very Happy: 
Ribice cekam prekosutra sigurno i nadam se da cu :Very Happy:  :Smile:

----------


## cvjet

Bok cure želim vam svima pozitivnu betu i opustite se,mislim da u toj ranoj trudnoči nema nikakvih simptoma,meni je zadnji put kod pozitivne bete bolio drob koda ču svaki tren procurit i tako danima odma par dana nakon transfera,cice nula bodova a krvarenje da ne spominjem danima sam imala iscjedak s uteričima i bila sam totalno uvjerena da nisam trudna,tako jedino je beta istinita a da negovorim test kojeg sam radila četri dana prije bete i bio je negativan tako sretno i nema simptoma....

----------


## sara10

> Hvala svima što su podijelili svoje mišljenje sa mnom, znam da su i razmišljanja koja su suprotna mojem iznešena u najboljoj namjeri. Ja sam svoju odluku donijela i njome nisam htjela niti izložiti svog doktora kritikama niti sam tražila nečije odobravanje za svoju odluku. Stoga bih voljela zaključiti ovu polemiku i jednostavno se pridružiti iščekivanju sa svima vama s mišlju da će sve ispasti baš kako treba i da će sve završiti i više nego dobro, kako za mene, tako i za sve vas koje također čekate svoju srećicu


XXX veliki potpis na ovo.
Sybylle samo da ti nama sad ostaneš trudna, to ti od srca draga želim  :Heart:

----------


## sara10

Draga *Frćka* vidim ja da je burno kod tebe  :Laughing:  neka, neka.. meni to kod tebe miriše na dobro...izdrži još malo i jedva čekam  tvoj testić ili betu!
*Zima* za tebe isto  :fige:  i za sve ostale betačekalice  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnel

Ma nemam ja želju  za ananasom, ali link prije pročitala i piše ananas jako dobar od transfera i jesti ga 5 dana odmah sam rekla mm koji je otišao kupiti ananas i odmah sam pojela komad.. čak i sredinu sam pojela, de... nisam normalna... al šta ću... možda mi pomogne...  :Wink:   :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Jutrooooo! Meni se sve smiriloooo! :Very Happy: 
*Sara*  :Heart: 
(.)(.) me bole, ali od mog stiskanja da provjerim dal me bole! :Laughing: 
*Marnel* šala, htjela sam te čut! A koru nisi?  :Smile: 
*Cvjete* da nam se svima ponovi! :fige: 
Znam da je traženje simptoma uzaludan posao, ali to je valjda jače od nas!
*Zimaaaa*, *Vatra* ostale cure, dobro jutrooooo!

----------


## Frćka

*Ruthy* ti si danas na transferu? :fige:

----------


## riba76

frčka..... zvuči super..... držim velike fige....
sara - sretno sutra na uzv (p.s. inbox ti je pun  :Wink:  )

----------


## vatra86

Frkcaaaaaaa!!! Mali frcko raste!!
Ja jos uvijek nis ne osjecam, tj.super se osjecam, nemam nikakve simptome.jedino me nocas probudila jaka bol u desnom jajniku,mislim..a sad me strah da nije opet cista jer je dr rekao da se moze ponoviti.ostalo kao da se nista nije desilo, niti se desava..vec polako otpisujem postupak.e da i mjerila sam si temp sinoc i jutros i bila je 36,5 tako da ni to nije obecavajuce..

----------


## tonkica

Frcka super, to miriše na dobro, držim ti fige sretno

----------


## Ruthy

> *Ruthy* ti si danas na transferu?


Sutra mila...a onda pipkanje i virkanje...
Slabo se ukljucujem ali svima skupa zelim da se  mrvice prime, da cujete srceko... Frcki, odlicno... Cvjete hvala na ohrabrenju...toga nam treba svaki dan i diiiivni ste vi glasnici srece
Ugodan i prekrasan dan vam zelim!

----------


## Marnel

Frćka ... skoro sam i koru pojela.... ali mi mm nije dao... hahahahaha ... ovo tvoje mi miriše na bebača...  :Very Happy:  sretno....

----------


## elen

Pozdrav svima! Evo i mene tj. nas  :Smile:  među vama. Danas mi je 2dnt male smrznute morule. Dobro se osjećam osim kaj sam jaaaako napuhnuta (valjda zbog utrogestana). Ne radim pa se uglavnom odmaram, malo migam po stanu i 2xdnevno prošećem 15 min po kvartu. Betu vadim 01.07.
Svima skupa nam želim puuuuuno sreće, strpljenja i dobrih vijesti :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*elen* nakon fet-a nema potrebe za mirovanjem. naravno, izbaci treninge i dizanje teskog, ali sve ostalo je dobrodoslo zbog cirkulacije.

----------


## elen

Thx Bubek..ja sam inače dosta "nemirna" al po ovoj vrućini a i zbog uspavljujućeg djelovanja utrogestana mi se ništ neda tak da puno čitam, proučavam recepte i gledam tv. Al za vikend smo isplanirali mali izlet u neku šumsku hladovinu  :Smile:  Pozz uz zdjelicu hladnih i slatkih trešanja

----------


## vatra86

Elen ~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja ne mirujem nikako.... Isti dan nam je beta

----------


## elen

Ej Vatra  :Smile:  nadam se da bumo dan ulaska u EU pamtile po vatrometu sreće  :Smile: 
Ali mislim da bum ja i prije testirala stanje  :Smile:  ...sve zavisi kak bu drugi tjedan

----------


## vatra86

Elen i meni je dr rekao da se barem zbog neceg velselim na dan ulaska..he he..ja cu piskiti test 29.6.

----------


## Frćka

*Elen* :fige:  Pojačavamo ekipu čekalica bete i EU! :Laughing:  
Evo nam svima malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## dani82

Smijemo li se nakon transfera kupati u moru?

----------


## Frćka

> Frkcaaaaaaa!!! Mali frcko raste!!
> Ja jos uvijek nis ne osjecam, tj.super se osjecam, nemam nikakve simptome.jedino me nocas probudila jaka bol u desnom jajniku,mislim..a sad me strah da nije opet cista jer je dr rekao da se moze ponoviti.ostalo kao da se nista nije desilo, niti se desava..vec polako otpisujem postupak.e da i mjerila sam si temp sinoc i jutros i bila je 36,5 tako da ni to nije obecavajuce..


Dohvatit ću ja tebe! Danas ti je 3dnt, započinje tek implantacija! Nemoj mi s tim otpisujem postupak! Nadam se da nema ciste! :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Frckaaaa... Ulovi me, kupit cu ti novine....  :Laughing: 
Dani to i mene zanima, jer mi je more pod nosom a kuham se..

----------


## željkica

> Smijemo li se nakon transfera kupati u moru?


mislim da ne!

----------


## vatra86

Dani, ja sam sad citala da nije dokazano sa kupanje u moru  utjece na implantaciju embrija, vec da se preporucuje lagano plivanje zbog cirkulacije..eto..idem se ja sutra bućnut.. 
Cure betocekalice di ste??? Nekih novosti, nesto??  Evo nam malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnel

kod mene ništa... simptomi nula bodova.... osim bolnih (.)(.) al ti je od utrića.... ma neznam šta bi uopće mislila...

----------


## bubekica

cure, sve nedoumice oko ponasanja nakon transfera rijesite sa svojim doktorima kako si kasnije ne bi predbacivale. osobno smatram da kupanje u moru ne utjece na ishod postupka, naprotiv, dobro je za cirkulaciju i opustanje.

----------


## Frćka

Danas 10 dnt! Napraviti test ili ne? :Joggler:

----------


## Kadauna

10dnt i to su bili 3 embriji vraceni 3. dan nakon punkcije?

Test bi mogao pokazati plus ako si trudna, ali isto tako ako si trudna nekima je 13. dan nakon punkcije jos uvijek bio minus. Da rijesis nedoumice, mozes izvaditi betu, ona mora pokazati ako si trudna odnosno ako nisi trudna takodjer. 

SRETNO!

Ja sam jedna od onih koja vrlo rano testira, meni su testovi bili pozitivni i 10., 11. i 12.  dan nakon punkcije.

----------


## Frćka

Da, 3 dan nakon punkcije! Uf! Betu ne mogu do ponedeljka jer danas radim, popodne za Zg, bit ću tamo u karanteni do subote zbog posla, tako da beta tek u ponedeljak! Ajooooj! Možda da probam jedan pa ako je - zanemarim?  :Smile:   :Joggler: 

Hvalaaaa! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Draga, cekaj ponedjeljak, vecina dr savjetuje 15 dan... i strpljen je spasen... i kud ces u zg po ovoj vrucini?

----------


## bubekica

Na temelju svog iskustva sa sjenama i malom betom na 11 dan od punkcije predlazem ti da se postedis testova i, ako si jako znatizeljna i nemirna - izvadis betu. S druge strane mali znatizeljko koji voli upisivati nove trudnice na listu se javlja i vice - pisaj test  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Frckaaaaa!!! I???

----------


## žužy

> Na temelju svog iskustva sa sjenama i malom betom na 11 dan od punkcije predlazem ti da se postedis testova i, ako si jako znatizeljna i nemirna - izvadis betu. S druge strane mali znatizeljko koji voli upisivati nove trudnice na listu se javlja i vice - pisaj test


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 
Al moram potpisat!
I *Frćka* -  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

> Na temelju svog iskustva sa sjenama i malom betom na 11 dan od punkcije predlazem ti da se postedis testova i, ako si jako znatizeljna i nemirna - izvadis betu. S druge strane mali znatizeljko koji voli upisivati nove trudnice na listu se javlja i vice - pisaj test


Hahaha! E opalit ću onda jedan kad dođem doma, pa šta bude! Malo da se igramo! :Laughing:  
Sad se smijem...! Lalalalaala

*Žuži* :Kiss: 
*Ruthy* posao ne pita, al nosim ventilator u bunkeru! :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

*Vatrice* čekaj još malo! I nemoj zaspat, vidim da si budna od 4! Totalno si smirena ha? :Cool:

----------


## vatra86

Ma nemam pojma koji mi je da se budim tako rano..ne spava mi se..a kao smirena sam..he he..a stalno se osluskujem da li bi sta cula ali nis..jos sam sinoc sanjala da sam prokrvarila.. :Laughing: 
Ajde cekam te!! Drzim  :fige:

----------


## cvjet

Frčka mani je test pet dana prije bete bio negativan i bila sam jako tužna i plakala sam cijeli dan i ništa nisam jela nije mi bilo do života a ustvari moja mrvica je bila u meni,tako da se strpiš i čekaj betu....imam osječaj da če bit sve OK

----------


## merssi

pozdrav za sve clanice...
ovdje sam nova,zelim podjeliti sa vama svoje iskustvo a i cuti vase misljenje!
Radila sam prvi put op u martu,nazalost bila je beta 0,sada sam radila i danas mi je sedmi dan,nemam nikakve simptome mozda nekad u toku dana me malo ko bocne al nista vise ,neznam sta rec dal je to dobro ili nije i dali je neko nakon op primo pregnyl 1500 drugi,peti i osmi dan eh ja sam sad tu terapiju dobila a uzimam i utrogestan 3*1.  27-og idem da vidim betu,ma da sad u nedjelju mi je 26-ti dan ciklusa i nadam se da ce me ovaj put zaobici ...

----------


## Frćka

> Frčka mani je test pet dana prije bete bio negativan i bila sam jako tužna i plakala sam cijeli dan i ništa nisam jela nije mi bilo do života a ustvari moja mrvica je bila u meni,tako da se strpiš i čekaj betu....imam osječaj da če bit sve OK


Ajooooj1 Evo me doma! Kupila test i sad me strah! Malo je prerano, ako je ono moje u poned i utor bila kojom srećom implantacija, danas je tek četvrtak...Uh! Malo ću se sad vrtit po kući u krug!

----------


## Frćka

*Merssi* dobrodošla! Ja ti mogu samo poželjet sreću i držat :fige: , prepuštam te curama koje su imale isto iskustvo!

----------


## Frćka

Ajoj ajoooooooj pojavila se ful blijeda, jako blijeda druga crtica! Šta sad? Ponovo sutra? Greška testa? Il je ja samo vidiim? Ajme šta mi je ovo trebalo!!!

----------


## mravak

*Frćka*  :fige:  sutra ujutro ponovi i da bude još tamnija  :fige:

----------


## žužy

> Ajoj ajoooooooj pojavila se ful blijeda, jako blijeda druga crtica! Šta sad? Ponovo sutra? Greška testa? Il je ja samo vidiim? Ajme šta mi je ovo trebalo!!!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa *Frćka* crtica je crtica  :Very Happy:  rano je dakako,sutra bu tamnija! :Klap: 
Koji test si radila?

----------


## bubekica

daj fotku? koji test? crtica je crtica  :Very Happy:

----------


## merssi

Hvala Frcka, zelim ti sutraa pozitivan test i sve najbolje... i koji ti je dan ?

----------


## Frćka

GraviGnost mini! A jesam ga našla! Ajooooooj! Moram ponovit ujutro, ne vjerujem! Šta je moguće da sam trudna? Šta je stvarno moguće? Ajme past ću u nesvjest!

----------


## riba76

FRĆKA!!!!!!! pa naravno da je moguće!!!!!!! super super super....

----------


## bubekica

padni  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Slikala jesam, al neznam stavit sliku, mislim da sad neznam disat! Udahni izdahni! Držite mi fige da nije neki glupi test, joj sutra ujutro u Zg ponavljam! A sad ću izludit! Ma jel može biti lažno pozitivan?

----------


## bubekica

gravignost mini je najbolji moguci izbor iz nasih ljekarni. bez brige - lazno pozitivan nije. sliku stavi na
http://imageshack.us/

----------


## tonkica

Frcka i blijeda crtica označava trudnocu, juhuhuhu baš sam sretna zbog tebe, ujutro opet ponovi i sssrrrreeetttnnoo.

----------


## Ginger

he he, gravignost mini je jaaako dobar izbor!!!
kod njega nisam skužila evaporacijske, tako da....  :Smile: 
koji ti je dpt? meni je na 10 dpt, ali jutarnji urin, bila već lijepa crtica
ajd stavi kak je bubek rekla
jel tanka ili debela?

----------


## Muma

*Frćka*  :fige:  da staviš fotku pa da skačemo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

Frćka, meni je gravignost pokazao plus 9dnt trodnevnog embrija, na večernji urin 

Čestitam na dobrom početku, sada hrabro dalje

----------


## vatra86

Frckaaaaaa!!!  :Very Happy:  crta je crta!!! I ja disem duboko zbog tebe!!! Jeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!! 
I ja cu si taj test kupiti, kod nas je 14 kn, iako imam i neki iz mullera. Ajme Frckaaaaa!!! Uh..koje uzbudjenje dva dana za redom kod mene ..ona moja frendica sta je popiskila + jucer joj je beta bila 641.. Bas me veselite!! A sad nastavimo niz ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Vrci ja mislila piskit na 13 dnt ali a sad se vec premisljam da i ja napravim ranije...
Idem na utric! Zivjeli!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Pokušavam sliku stavit, ajooooj! Debela je crta, 10dnt! Urin od maloprije!!! Ajoooj!

----------


## Ginger

> Pokušavam sliku stavit, ajooooj! Debela je crta, 10dnt! Urin od maloprije!!! Ajoooj!


ooooooooooooo pa to zvuči odlično  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Frćka....ajmeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## amazonka

Frćka, dobar početak!
i ja šaljem~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za dalje...

----------


## Ruthy

> GraviGnost mini! A jesam ga našla! Ajooooooj! Moram ponovit ujutro, ne vjerujem! Šta je moguće da sam trudna? Šta je stvarno moguće? Ajme past ću u nesvjest!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj aaa covjece, bleso mali ljubim te puno

----------


## Frćka

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/jowh.jpg/

Jesam uspjela? Jel se šta vidi?

----------


## Frćka

http://img811.imageshack.us/img811/6387/jowh.jpg

il je ovo? direct link

----------


## Mali Mimi

Eto Frćka jesmo ti rekle kako je ona žilica nakon transfera bila dobra stvar, to je to čim imaš crticu je dobro, samo treba vidjeti kolika je beta a nadamo se da će biti velika

----------


## Ruthy

Vidi se i slabija i punija. trudnice  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

I to nisi radila s 1. mokraćom? Koji ti je ono dan nakon transfera*

----------


## vatra86

Ma super se vidi!!! Ti si trudna Frćka!!! Ajde po betu ujutro.. Juhuuuuu!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Ne, maloprije, 10 dnt!  Ajoooj da nije lažnjak! Beta tek u ponedeljak jer za dva sata krećem u Zg, a pakiranje ništa...Ajjjoooo!

----------


## Ginger

to uopće nije blijeda crta, to je crta!
sutra put pod noge i po betu!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ma ja bi napravila sutra betu u Zg privatno di ćeš čekat ponedjelja, to je velika stvar

----------


## Frćka

*Mravak, Žužy, Bubekice,Merssi, Ribice, Tonkice, Ginger, Muma, Vrci,Vatra, Želimo-bebu,Amazonka,Ruthy, Mala Mimi* valjda nisam nikog izostavila! Mi svi plačemo jer smo mene bili otpisali, zato tu i skakućem stalno, tako mi lakše! Nadam se da je ovo dobar početak i da će nastavak biti još bolji! Ajme oprostite što sam se ovako spetljala, ja ne mogu vjerovat da je ovaj test moj! Znam da ima sad...beta, jel slučajno... da sve dalje bude ok! Al korak po korak! Kupit ću sve testove u apoteci i ujutro ih par pregazit! :Laughing:  Moji svi plaču, a ja zajedno s njima, a svih nas strah, ne mogu vjerovat! Ajme cure hvala što se veselite samnom i što kažete da se crta vidi! :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

MM i ja bi, ali sam u karanteni od 8.30-13.00 i od 14.00-19.00! Nesmijem izać! Ajoooj! Poludit ću sutra, sve ću pogriješit!

----------


## lara39+

Frćka draga čestitam  :Very Happy: 
samo hrabro i bit će sve super

----------


## žužy

Ajme *Frćka* pa to su crte i pol!Ti si trudna  :Yes:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Frćka

Nadam se da ne gledate onu manju s omota kutije, moja je gornja iznad?

----------


## Frćka

*Lara 39+* :Kiss:

----------


## lara39+

> *Lara 39+*


 :Kiss:

----------


## dreamgirl

Draga *Frcka* ja sam sigurna da si ti trudna i slobodno skaces od sreca, crta se vidi za razliku od mog testa danas (imale smo punkciju isti dan) kaji ima samo jednu crtu. Drzim  :fige:  za veliku betu.

----------


## Frćka

> Draga *Frcka* ja sam sigurna da si ti trudna i slobodno skaces od sreca, crta se vidi za razliku od mog testa danas (imale smo punkciju isti dan) kaji ima samo jednu crtu. Drzim  za veliku betu.


Ti ponovi test, jer ovo je prerano kako cure kažu, koliko ih je bilo sa danas - sutra +, nadam se da meni neće obratno!
Jedva čekam betu! Nadam se i ja!

----------


## željkica

*Frćka* tooooooooo draga ma vidi se crta  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  a sad  :fige:  ručnonožne za veliku betu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Frcka lijela crtica! Betu mozes izvaditi privatno i iza 13h. Drzim fige! 
Inace, sto se tice jutarnjeg urina, meni nikad ti jutarnji nisu bilo tamniji od popodnevnih.

----------


## Muma

> Nadam se da ne gledate onu manju s omota kutije, moja je gornja iznad?


 :Laughing:  ma možemo gledati bilo koju, obje su trudničke  :Dancing Fever:  Jupppppi! Hoćemo betu, hoćemo betu...

----------


## sybylle

> Nadam se da ne gledate onu manju s omota kutije, moja je gornja iznad?


Crta se itekako vidi! Čestitam!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* draga, pa šta ja ovo vidim, dođem s posla i vidim tvoj post u kojem piše "jako blijeda druga crtica", pa Frćka moja draga, ti si naša novopečena trudnica, test može biti lažno negativan, ali ne lažno pozitivan. FRĆKA ne mogu vjerovat, tvoj ČETVEROSTANIČNI BORAC se izborio, moram poskočit za tebe  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: . A sada samo strpljivo, kad ćeš vadit betu?? Ne mogu ti opisat koliko sam radosna zbog tebe...

----------


## Frćka

Kako ste vi sve divne! Evo opet mi se plače, a tek sam se našminkala! Beta ipak tek u ponedeljak, puštaju nas samo sat vremena da pojedemo, a negdje smo na Trešnjevci, s busom nas tamo dopeljaju! Uh ko će izdržat! Joj da beta oće bit dobra, velika, rast, duplat se... ajme držite mi fige!

----------


## riba76

Frcka!frcka!frcka!frcka!
Crtica je bas prava!
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## petra1983

Pozdrav svima... evo da i tu prijavim svoj neuspjeli pokušaj. Danas mi je 8 dan od transfera 2 mrvice. Transfer je rađen 5 dan ali nisu bile blastice  :Sad: (
Kako je MM bio nestrpljiv jutros smo radili testić i on je nažalost negativan. Već sam se isplakala i sad idemo dalje.... Menge nema,iako sam danas 
primjetila mrvicu smeđkasto- rozkaste sluzi na wc papiru ( sory na slikovitom opisu) i sad ništa. To sigurno vještica dolazi????

----------


## žužy

Bit će to prava beta u ponedjeljak  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka, znala sam ja da ce se Frcko lijepo skampirat... Drzim ti  :fige:  zabtu koja ce bit u nebesima..  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Hvala vam svima! Držite mi fige! Upravo krećem za Zg pa ću manje moć viruckat! Tako ste me napunile svojom pozitivom i energijom da sam povjerovala da sam trudna! :Dancing Fever:  :Sing:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## cvjet

Frćka bravo i meni suze idu,ma imala sam osječaj da češ uspjeti baš sam imala,znam točno kako se osječaš nestvarno ja sam prvo rekla mužu da me uštipa da ne sanjam a onda smo zajedno plakali...bravo bravo bravo bar nešto da mi uljepša dan svaki vaš uspjeh je naša nada.... :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

frćka čestitam! Ima da ß u ponedjeljak bude baš onako fino velika! Sretno!

----------


## snupi

mislim da imamo novu trudnicu, bravo frćka za veliku bezu i za dalje sve skolski.

----------


## Marnel

Frćkaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ajmeeeee baš mi je drago..... uh.... nemaš pojma koliko.... trudnjačo jedna....  :pivo:  evo nazdravljam za tebeeeeee  :Very Happy:

----------


## kika222

Frćka sad sam došla s posla i išla brže vidjeti, kad sam se vozila doma molila sam i znala sam da će biti dobro!!!! Draga moja ne znaš koliko sam sretna zbog tebe i tvojeg muža, daješ nam svima skupa nadu da ćemo i mi jednom ugledati taj čarobni plusić... Smij se ili plači, danas je samo jedan od mnogih sretnih dana koji ti slijede...

----------


## Moe

Frćka - čestitam od srca!

----------


## tonkica

Frcka draga crta se bas lijepo vidi, bas sam sretna zbog tebe, jedva cekam ponediljak da nam javis super betu

----------


## karla 1980

*Frcka*, bravo draga  :Very Happy: , tako sam sretna.. cekamo ponedjeljak i lijepu betu!  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Curkeee..dobro vam jutro..ja se opet probudila u 5 ali sam se natjerala da opet zaspim. A mogu i kavicu skuhati...
Koja nam je slijedeca po pitanju piskanja testa?

----------


## Snekica

Ti?
Moe avatar ti je predivan!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## jejja

Frckaaa cestitam, jos ~~~~~ za lijepu betu u ponedjeljak..

----------


## vatra86

Jooj sneki di sam ja od pisanja..ima ih prije mene.. He he.. Ja cu za rijecku kavu..

----------


## vatra86

Marnel, Zima, Elen?? I nekog sam izostavila..sorkac.svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusice i bete!

----------


## Marnel

Meni je danas 8dnt ne mislim još ... malo mi je prerano... ja ću u ponedjeljak kupiti test... al sve me straaaaah.... uh

----------


## Zima77

Frcka za betu,,,,ja danas primila brevactide pa nista od testa cure svima sretno

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Frcka, čestitam! Kako divno! Uživajte!!!!

Petra- glavu gore! Drugi put će biti više sreće!

----------


## elen

Frčka i od mene vesele čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ja sam danas tek 4 dnt..sve je ok., malo me bole leđa i osjećam pritisak u donjem dijelu trbuha al još je prerano za bilo kakve simptome tak da se ne obazirem na to.
Jučer mi je došlo 25 testova s ebaya tak da sam spremna za dr. tjedan  :Smile: 
Pusam vas sve i šaljem pozitivne ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## merssi

Frcka cestitam i od ♥ zelim svima pozitivne testove i velike bete...
Meni je 8dt i nista osim glavoboje a to je pred mens jer u nedjelju je 26 dan .... 
Bas mi se neda a mislila sam druga srecaal izgleda nista....

----------


## Marnel

> Frcka cestitam i od ♥ zelim svima pozitivne testove i velike bete...
> Meni je 8dt i nista osim glavoboje a to je pred mens jer u nedjelju je 26 dan .... 
> Bas mi se neda a mislila sam druga srecaal izgleda nista....


Zašto se bediraš bezveze prije reda.....???

----------


## Frćka

Cure! Evo mene s mobitela, nedaju nam disat! Jedva cekam da mrvica i ja idemo kod tate doma i da sve ove vase postove procitam ispocetka! Vase veselje me odusevilo i jako mi falite! Inace ja sam i dalje zbuki, nadam se beti! Svako toliko viknem naglas " ja trudna" da cujem kako zvuci! Nestvarno skroz! Pridruzite mi se sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Smile:

----------


## Marnel

> Cure! Evo mene s mobitela, nedaju nam disat! Jedva cekam da mrvica i ja idemo kod tate doma i da sve ove vase postove procitam ispocetka! Vase veselje me odusevilo i jako mi falite! Inace ja sam i dalje zbuki, nadam se beti! Svako toliko viknem naglas " ja trudna" da cujem kako zvuci! Nestvarno skroz! Pridruzite mi se sve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 :Klap:  ja se i dalje veselim..... čuvaj mrvicu i osmjeh na licu...  :pivo:

----------


## vatra86

Merssi- ja sam procitala bezbroj postova o simptomima i nema pravila..ima onih bez simptoma i sa simptomima i opet su ostale T. Meni je 6 dnt i dalje nis ne osjecam, cak ni od utica... Moramo biti strpljive do bete ili testica.. Saljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Frckaaaaa falis nam!!!
Malo je zatisje ovdje a ima nas puno.. Di ste betocekalice??

----------


## Frćka

Trudna je i cura koja je samnom bila na transferu! Jeeeeeeeeee!!! Obadvije 2.ivf, prirodni! Sto se tice nje, bez simptoma totalno, kaze malo cice! Al isla radit test kad sam joj ja javila da imam dva +! :Smile:  tako da svima`~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~! Nesmijem sad pisat, al me ne vide! :Smile:

----------


## merssi

> Zašto se bediraš bezveze prije reda.....???


Neznam ni sama, jutros sam imala mens bolove al nije tu  ... nadam se da i nece...

----------


## merssi

> Merssi- ja sam procitala bezbroj postova o simptomima i nema pravila..ima onih bez simptoma i sa simptomima i opet su ostale T. Meni je 6 dnt i dalje nis ne osjecam, cak ni od utica... Moramo biti strpljive do bete ili testica.. Saljem ti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Frckaaaaa falis nam!!!
> Malo je zatisje ovdje a ima nas puno.. Di ste betocekalice??


Hvala ti ma prvi put sam imala bolove i napetost al sad nistq nadam se ovaj put da nece doc mens a sutra joj termin a za betu cetvrtak sad bih legla i spavala do cetvrtka....

----------


## vatra86

Bravo za curu koja je bila s tobom na transferu!!  :Very Happy:  svidjaju mi se njezini nesimptomi.. 
Ma di si ti, da ne smijes nista? 
Ja sam si sredila ormar, sad idem auto, pa na kampiranje i sutra jahanje..toliko o mojem bolovanju..ako i ostanem trudna ta beba ce bit hiperaktivna..  :Laughing: 
Cureeeee jos malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Marnel

Ja imam simptome kao ta tvoja prijateljica... znači nikakve malo me samo cice bole i napuhnuta sam... baš nema pravila... u ponedjeljak odoh kupiti test.. ma tko bi dočekao četvrtak i vađenje bete....  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Marnel da tvoji nesimptomi budu simptomi trudnoce ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za testic

----------


## Marnel

> Marnel da tvoji nesimptomi budu simptomi trudnoce ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za testic


 :Wink:  kod nas se na takvu riječ kaže... iz tvojih usta u Božje uši... da bar....  :Yes:

----------


## Ruthy

*Frćka,* predivno --- taj je dan bio transferotastičan! Juhu!
*Vatra*, jahanje??? Prije bete??? Uf a ja hodam po stanu i ležim po cijeli dan. Sve mislim, šteti li spavanje na boku, smijem li kihnuti... itako to.. jahanje mi dođe kao SF  :Raspa: 
*Marnel,* i kod nas se isto kaže  :Smile:  I ja sam za to da su nesimptomi simptomi... Sretno!

----------


## vatra86

Ruthy citala sam neka nova istrazivanja da je dovoljno mirovati pola sata nakon transfera a poslijenrmalno se ponasati..ja to uzela zdavo za gotovo.. He he..
Nema pravila, mirovati ili ne...
Ugl neka se svakoj pokaze + i to je to!!

----------


## Ruthy

POla sata!?! Nas drže tamo desetak minuta i to je to ... Uf, da dobro kažeđš, treba se opustiti i bit će +  :Smile:

----------


## orhideja.

> Pozdrav svima... evo da i tu prijavim svoj neuspjeli pokušaj. Danas mi je 8 dan od transfera 2 mrvice. Transfer je rađen 5 dan ali nisu bile blastice (
> Kako je MM bio nestrpljiv jutros smo radili testić i on je nažalost negativan. Već sam se isplakala i sad idemo dalje.... Menge nema,iako sam danas 
> primjetila mrvicu smeđkasto- rozkaste sluzi na wc papiru ( sory na slikovitom opisu) i sad ništa. To sigurno vještica dolazi????


8dnt i već plačete i predajete se??? 
 glavu gore---ima još nade, prerano je to......još koji dan izdzrajte i ljepo po betu (koja ce biti ok) sretno  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## željkica

*vatra* a da malo pričekaš sa jahanjem?

----------


## orhideja.

> Zašto se bediraš bezveze prije reda.....???


Potpisujem  :Kiss:

----------


## orhideja.

Nije me bilo nekoliko dana i dočeka me velika radost.....   
*Frćka*   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  skačem za tebe ,jedva čekam da nam javiš veliku betu... 
ostalima  :fige:  i ne predajte se do samog kraja...uvijek trun nade ostavite-sve je moguće

----------


## merssi

Kod nas ovdje nakon transvera embriona,odmah ustajes i ides kuci,nista se ne ceka mada bih ja malo odlezala ali nedozvoljavaju ljecnici kazu odmah se vraatit  u normalu al ja sam ovaj put uzela bolovanje i pose svakog utrogest po sat do dva odlezala. I nisam se zamarala...
 Svima zelim sto i samoj sebi... majcinstvo ♥♥♥

----------


## vatra86

Orhideja slazem se s tobom..nema predaje do bete!!!
Zeljkice to i MM kaze..oprala sam auto i malo me grcilo u maternici i sad mi je zabranio sve.. Ali ipak idem na kampiranje.. :Wink:  tako da nis od jahanja, budem drugi put.
Ruthy samo polako...plusic kuca na vrata..  :Laughing: 
(Malo sam maka... )

----------


## Vrci

Joj cure vi i simptomi, dođe mi da vas nalupam. Ja ni sad još nemam ništa osim napuhnutosti i jaaaako povremeno osjetim bol u sisama. Čak niti ne znam jesu li napuhnute.
Nema kruha u traženju simptoma :D


E da, skužila sam samo jedan "simptom" koji mi je bio drugačiji - kad sam stavljala utriće, cerviks mi je cijelo vrijeme ostao visoko. Prije se na pola 2ww znao spustiti. Ali ni to ne mora ništa značiti

----------


## Ruthy

> Joj cure vi i simptomi, dođe mi da vas nalupam. Ja ni sad još nemam ništa osim napuhnutosti i jaaaako povremeno osjetim bol u sisama. Čak niti ne znam jesu li napuhnute.
> Nema kruha u traženju simptoma :D
> 
> 
> E da, skužila sam samo jedan "simptom" koji mi je bio drugačiji - *kad sam stavljala utriće, cerviks mi je cijelo vrijeme ostao visoko. Prije se na pola 2ww znao spustiti. Ali ni to ne mora ništa značiti*


Eto sad još jedan simptom na listi za checking aaaaaaaj 

Vatra - joooooooooj  daj Bože  :Smile:   :Kiss:

----------


## željkica

> Orhideja slazem se s tobom..nema predaje do bete!!!
> Zeljkice to i MM kaze..oprala sam auto i malo me grcilo u maternici i sad mi je zabranio sve.. Ali ipak idem na kampiranje.. tako da nis od jahanja, budem drugi put.
> Ruthy samo polako...plusic kuca na vrata.. 
> (Malo sam maka... )


ma ja bi te po guzi  :Storma s bičem:  pa znaš da se moraš pazit!

----------


## Ruthy

Željkice, kako tebi ide ? Jesi se navikla na bebicu?

----------


## željkica

> Željkice, kako tebi ide ? Jesi se navikla na bebicu?


super,skroz se dobro osjećam da nekad i zaboravim da sam trudna!jedino me sads hvata mala nervoza jer u pon idem na uz.

----------


## vatra86

Vrci i meni je na nekom drugom mjestu.. :Laughing:  tj isto negdje gore..bas sam se zacudila..
Zeljkice  :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Evo i mene, sad stigla iz Zg! Vatra ne pretjeruj! Ja sam bila ovaj put življa nego inače prvi, mirovala dva dana i onda već treći u vrtu, šišanje lavande, grabljanje,  pranje terase, izlet i boćanje... da ne nabrajam, moram samo reći da skoro pa prvi put sam od početka mislila niš od mene, zato sam odmah se raspitivala kako dalje da uhvatim 7.mjesec i bila dosta aktivna i kad sam 7dnt i 8 imala malo smeđkasto sam se smirila i pomalo... To je bio je bio razlog zašto sam se testirala, inače to rijetko ko i ima,  a (.) samo lijeva malo, 3 i 4 dnt je bila neka žilica, a 5 dnt me malo zažarilo po trbuhu i to je to! Jedva sam čekala doć doma, niš nisam spavala, ajme držite mi fige za dalje! Ja vama držim za sve! :fige: 

Ja još nemogu doć sebi! Baš sam zbuki, a(.)(.) ako nastave ovako, šta će to bit! :Laughing: 
Ne mogu vam opisat kako sam sretna i ustrašena istovremeno!

----------


## vatra86

Frcka draga, nisi ni ti nis bolja sto se tice mirovanja...nemoj se bojati..sve ce bit super..nadam se da dolazim 29.6 na kavu da te napokon upoznam.. Pusuuu velikut saljem..

----------


## valii

Čestitke Frćka! 
Mi se vratili iz MB, a sad čekamo. Test neću raditi, već samo betu.

----------


## vatra86

Frcka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
Marnel jel ti uskoro piskis?
Cure meni danas 8 t, i sve vise ramisljam da napravim test u sri ma 10 dnt iako me strah..probat cu izdrzat do subote ili nedjelje..simptomi:kao grcenje u M ali lagano zadnja 2 dana, nis posebno, cicke bolne na dodir..i to je to...

----------


## Muma

*Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ hoćemo veliku brojčicu!  :fige: 
*vatra* sviđa mi se ovo grčenje u maternici  :Bouncing:  Pokaži nam i ti uskoro veliku brojčicu!
Svim ostalim betočekalicama sretno čekanje, i nek završi s plusićem ili betom!

----------


## Marnel

> Frcka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu
> Marnel jel ti uskoro piskis?
> Cure meni danas 8 t, i sve vise ramisljam da napravim test u sri ma 10 dnt iako me strah..probat cu izdrzat do subote ili nedjelje..simptomi:kao grcenje u M ali lagano zadnja 2 dana, nis posebno, cicke bolne na dodir..i to je to...


Meni je danas 11-ti dnt ići ću po test kasnije, na poslu sam.. pa čekam povoljnu priliku da zbrišem, a da me nitko ne primijeti... al strah me da vam ne mogu opisati koliko.... cccccc

----------


## snupi

Vali drzimo fige za dalje, vatrenko  vjerujem da i tvoje beta bude pozitivna!

----------


## snupi

Frća za beturunu, kad budes znala stanje?

----------


## Zima77

Mene isto strah ali test mogu radit tek u srijedu

----------


## Zima77

Muma ja već par dana imam to grcenje

----------


## vatra86

Marnel ~~~~~~~~~~ za + joooj znam kako ti je...
Zima meni je u sri 10 dnt pa bi i ja mogla, ali pokusat cu izdrzat sto kasnije..
Ne znam sta je to grcenje, tako mi bude prije menge ali menga bi trebala tek za nekih 10 dana.. Nadam se da ni jedna od nas je nece dobiti..

----------


## Marnel

Kod mene prolom oblaka... baš me neće da odem po test... lagano sam obučena, a nitko nema kišobran, pa poludjeti ću....

----------


## Ruthy

*Marnel*, možda je to neki znak  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

15,4 beta 14dnt, 3 dan, jel to malo?  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> 15,4 beta 14dnt, 3 dan, jel to malo?


draga, zao mi je, beta je svakako premala za 17-i dan od punkcije. obavezno ponovi za 2 dana.  :Love:

----------


## merssi

Drage moje koji dan se moze test raditi il se mora cekati 14-ti dan kad je i beta?

----------


## merssi

Drage moje koji se dan moze test raditi ili se mora cekati 14-ti dan i beta? Danas mi je 11 dpt....

----------


## Marnel

> *Marnel*, možda je to neki znak


Napravila test.... negativan je...

----------


## vatra86

Frcka- aj jaj jaj...bas je neka mala ta beta, kako kaze bubi ponovi za dva dana..jooooj bas sam zalosna sad...  :Sad: 
Marnel tebi tebi je tek 11 dnt, drzim fige da te ipak iznenadi..
Sad sam i ja izgubila nadu...  :Sad:

----------


## lara39+

cure moje lipe ... nema predaje... idemo dalje još jače  :Love: 
svim curama koje čekaju betu veliki  :Kiss:  za veliku betu

----------


## Frćka

> cure moje lipe ... nema predaje... idemo dalje još jače 
> svim curama koje čekaju betu veliki  za veliku betu


Potpisujem!

----------


## tonkica

Frcka draga žao mi je ali vidit ćemo za dva dana kad budes ponovila betu nadam se da će te ugodno iznenaditi.
Marnel možda je rano za test, sretno za dalje.

----------


## vatra86

Sve sam vise luda...sta mislite, jel rano da sutra pisnem test, na 10 dnt.zelim znati na cemu sam jer sad su mi grcevi bas kao da trebam dobiti M i mislim da cu svaki cas procuriti.

----------


## bubekica

> Sve sam vise luda...sta mislite, jel rano da sutra pisnem test, na 10 dnt.zelim znati na cemu sam jer sad su mi grcevi bas kao da trebam dobiti M i mislim da cu svaki cas procuriti.


Mogao bi pokazati, al i ne mora... Al mislim da i sama to znas.

----------


## Snekica

> Drage moje koji se dan moze test raditi ili se mora cekati 14-ti dan i beta? Danas mi je 11 dpt....


Možeš test napraviti odmah. (ja bi do sad bar 2-3 rješila  :Smile:  )

----------


## žužy

> Možeš test napraviti odmah. (ja bi do sad bar 2-3 rješila  )


x
Ja isto  :Raspa: 
*vatra*  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## sara10

Draga moja *Frćka* puno mi je žao što se mrvica nije izborila  :Love:  Znam da je onaj početni plusić bio velika nada, al ti si jedan borac i ideš dalje, nema predaje.

*Zima i Vatra* želim vam svu sreću da beta bude pozitivna!
Svima ostalima želim sreću u kojoj god ste fazi...

----------


## vatra86

A znam bubekice, znam..jos sam zbog tvojih istrazivanja i elaborata koje pises u vezi testova kupila Gravidnost mini.. :Wink: ipak cu pokusat izdrzat do subote..
Hvala na figama i ja drzim curama koje skupa samnom odbrojavaju...

----------


## gošća

bok cure  :Smile: 

tražeći simptome naletih neki dan na ovaj forum. 
danas mi je 7. dan poslije transfera trodnevnog embrija i uopće ne znam što da mislim. postupak je bio normalan, bez hormona tj. samo sa štopericom (brevactid). 
do sada su me znali probadati jajovodi (ali ne jako) pa 5. dan neki mali spotting i par puta mi je zasmrdilo ( i to jako neka žena pa neka biljka..) ono što inače ne osjetim kao neki smrad. 6. dan, jučer i opet blagi spotting pa i osjećaj temperature, iako nije bila (u ustima 37,3 ), a danas 7. dan ništa osim izbočenog donjeg dijela trbuha (što mi inače nije).
ne znam šta da mislim. jel taj spotting bio možda implantacija ili je zametak otišao pa zato danas osim trbuha nemam simptoma. pijem progesterone, folnu, jedem voće, povrće..

morat ću se nekako isključiti iz tog proučavanja svake gluposti, ali je mi je problem jer kažu da nije dobro naprezati se, puno raditi, a ja sam baš taj tip koji bi danas (praznik je ne radi se) dignuo cijelu kuću u zrak pospremajući i ribajući.

što mislite?

i imam još jedno pitanje: cijene koje ste stavile (negdje drugdje, ne ovdje) a koje su sada aktualne po bolnicama. jel to vrijedi i za nas pacijente? tj. jel se mogu platiti dodatni postupci u našim bolnicma? ...jer ipak su ovo puno bolje cijene nego kod privatnika...a i bolnica je bolnica u slučaju da nešto krene krivo..

puno vam hvala i nemojte se ljutiti ako pitam nešto krivo

----------


## merssi

Drage moje,test sam radila  neznam sta da kazem, trazim vase misljenje pojavila mi se roza i svjetlo roza crtica... nadam se da je to to.. jer menst kasni dva dana a beta je za cevrtak....

----------


## Ruthy

Pa *merssi*, ako imaš još kakav testić pokušaj još jednom, a ovo zvuči da bi moglo biti. Sretno!

----------


## vatra86

Merssi obavezno ujutro ponovi test ili idi vadit betu.. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da je T u pitanju

----------


## merssi

Ponovicu ujutru...
A za betu imam termin u cetvrtak ujutro, nemogu je prije radit jer ovdje je po terminima  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Drage moje,test sam radila  neznam sta da kazem, trazim vase misljenje pojavila mi se roza i svjetlo roza crtica... nadam se da je to to.. jer menst kasni dva dana a beta je za cevrtak....


ako su 2 crtice, to je trudnoca, bez obzira na nijansu. cestitam!

----------


## merssi

> ako su 2 crtice, to je trudnoca, bez obzira na nijansu. cestitam!


L

Probacu ujutru i javicu se....drzite mi fige  :Wink:

----------


## Snekica

:fige:  za lijepu debelu crtu na testu i preksutrašnju lijepu brojku!

----------


## Frćka

> za lijepu debelu crtu na testu i preksutrašnju lijepu brojku!


Potpisujem debelo!  :Smile:  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

A mogla sam i boldat! :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav svima... evo da i tu prijavim svoj neuspjeli pokušaj. Danas mi je 8 dan od transfera 2 mrvice. Transfer je rađen 5 dan ali nisu bile blastice (
> Kako je MM bio nestrpljiv jutros smo radili testić i on je nažalost negativan. Već sam se isplakala i sad idemo dalje.... Menge nema,iako sam danas 
> primjetila mrvicu smeđkasto- rozkaste sluzi na wc papiru ( sory na slikovitom opisu) i sad ništa. To sigurno vještica dolazi????


dobrodosla na forum, nazalost postovi novih clanova na temama na kojima se puno pisu cesto prodju nezamijeceno..
nakon sto napises 10 postova, tvoji postovi ce biti objavljeni isti trenutak.
jesi li vadila betu?
sretno!

----------


## vatra86

Ups! Ja nisam ni vidjela post od Petre...
Petra sorry! Nadam se da je onaj testic bio lazno negativan... Evo ti malo ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## lara39+

:fige:  za velike bete i uspješne postupke

----------


## Marnel

Ja sam test radila i danas ujutro... i dalje je negativan... u četvrtak idem vaditi betu... reda radi... m nema (vjerovatno od utrića ) polako se mirim s još jednim porazom....

----------


## ivana101

> Ja sam test radila i danas ujutro... i dalje je negativan... u četvrtak idem vaditi betu... reda radi... m nema (vjerovatno od utrića ) polako se mirim s još jednim porazom....


Marnel ne znam šta da ti kažem...pratim te na KBC Osijek i baš sam se nadala.........drži se i svakako izvadi betu  :fige:

----------


## Marnel

svakako ču je vaditi u četvrtak... mm još ne vjeruje... nada se... njega mi je posebno žao... ma proći će.... u KBO ne mislim više ići... hoću se preko ljeta sad odmoriti od svega pa vidjeti možda na jesen za VV svakako... nema predaje...

----------


## Frćka

*Marnel* izvadi betu sutra! :fige:

----------


## vatra86

Marnel ~~~~~~~~~ mozda te iznenadi..
A sad da vam ispricam sta sam napravila, znam da cete me spotati, pogotovo Bubekica.. Ugl u 4 ujutro sam napravila test onaj gravidnost mini.e sad ja nisam cekala 3 min, nego cim sam vidjela da nema niceg isla opet spavati..e sad nakon 3 sata pogledam test a na njemu 2 crte..znam da to nista ne znaci ali nikad nisam to kod sebe dozivjela pa mi je fora vidjeti II.. 
E i da ne zaboravima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za moje betocekalice

----------


## Frćka

*Vatraaaaaa* a sad kad si tako ljepo bila pospana put pod noge i još jedan testić da si ispunila! Odmah, ajdeeeeeee!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Ponovo još jednom i čekaj kraj njega nema veze što nije prva mokraća

----------


## Ruthy

Vatra, testovi znaju nakon toliko vremena pokazati dvije crte... ali to se ne broji... ja sam slicno iskustvo imala (ok, ne u 4ujutro  :Smile:  ) s testom za ovulaciju... 
U svakom slucaju ti zelim dvije crte i plusic i sve ostalo lijepo...

Drage curke, dobro jutro, novi dan, nove pobjede .♡

----------


## vatra86

E sad ste mi opet nade dale, a taman sam se pomirila s cinjenicom da nista od toga... Danas ne stignem po test iako imam neki iz mullera ali taj cuvam za subotu...a joooooj...a bas sam bedasta..kao da se nisam mogla strpit do subote, ne..u 4 ujuto...ni vise ni manje....mozda pisnem sutra ujutro..pitat cu mamu da mi kupi..pa da.. E SAD SAM LUUUDA!!! Sta je meni ovo trealoooooo???

----------


## Frćka

Pa probaj taj iz Mullera!!!

----------


## Mali Mimi

Znaš šta ću ti reć ja bih ga znala baciti u smeće i onda nakon par sati pogledat jel se možda nazire i druga crtica, i nikad je nije bilo tako da probaj ti još jednom taj iz Mullera

----------


## vatra86

A mozda je jos mala kolicina bete u urinu, pa da probam ujutro, mozda se poveca..ma ja ne mogu ni zamisliti da bi mogla biti T i to jos iz prvog stimuliranog.. Hvala vam drage moje..najbolje ste!

----------


## Ruthy

Daj Vatra, pisni taj test,  nemoj zezati.. svejedno je koji urin... ajdeeee, go girl ! Zasto ne i iz prvog!?

----------


## merssi

Drage moje moj test je negativan al ja vjerujem u sutra i betu...il samu sebe tjesim  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Vatra, gravignost meni nikad nije pokazao drugu crtu, ni nakon tjedan dana. I kao sto sam neki dan napisala, moji test na betu manju od 10 je bio pozitivan u svako doba dana.
Piski sad taj koji imas i od srca vibram za plusic, iako vec mislim da je to to!

----------


## bubekica

> Drage moje moj test je negativan al ja vjerujem u sutra i betu...il samu sebe tjesim


Zar nije jucer bio pozitivan? Jel isti test?

----------


## merssi

Bila je svjetla crtica a i danas je tu al nakon prve min pojavila se samo jedna crtica i ja sam se ponovno vratila spavati sad nakon 3 sata ponovo ima ista crticaa al mislim da to nije to  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Bila je svjetla crtica a i danas je tu al nakon prve min pojavila se samo jedna crtica i ja sam se ponovno vratila spavati sad nakon 3 sata ponovo ima ista crticaa al mislim da to nije to


Test se ocitava nakon vise od jedne minute. Ne jos tugovati...

----------


## merssi

Ni sama neznam mens mi kasni vec 3 dana a uvjek je tu 26-ti dan. Moja doktorica mi je i prosli put rekla da test nije siguran da se embrion moze povuci visoko i da test nemoze pokazati i da neradim testove nego samo u krv da vjerujem a ja odma kasni men to je a ono sve negativ....

----------


## bubekica

> Ni sama neznam mens mi kasni vec 3 dana a uvjek je tu 26-ti dan. Moja doktorica mi je i prosli put rekla da test nije siguran da se embrion moze povuci visoko i da test nemoze pokazati i da neradim testove nego samo u krv da vjerujem a ja odma kasni men to je a ono sve negativ....


To sa visoko pozicioniranim embrionom je glupost kakvu jos nisam cula. A mengu ti mogu odgoditi utrogestani...

----------


## Snekica

vatra čekam da pišaš po mullerovom testu! I to još danas!

----------


## vatra86

Ma joooooj tako me frka!!! Evo pricekat cu muza kad dodje s posla, vec me spotao sta ga nisam probudila
A nasa bubi ima nos za takve stvari..
Merssi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu, bas lijepo da vjerujes u sebe.

----------


## lasta

a kada ti muz dolazi??? bi mogao raditi danas skraceno??

----------


## merssi

> To sa visoko pozicioniranim embrionom je glupost kakvu jos nisam cula. A mengu ti mogu odgoditi utrogestani...


Prosli put sam preko utrog dobila mens bas 26 dan... neznam...

----------


## vatra86

Hahahaha..kako ste spaljene! Inace radi do 17, ali cu ga pitati da dodje do 16 jer jos moram ici po up i doznake kod gin u pulu. A moze bit svasta, ne nadam se stvarno..strah me neuspjeha.

----------


## Marnel

Čitam ja sad i skontam kako uporno pišem beta u četvrtak i sad skontam da 28.06 nije četvrtak nego petak... baš sam plavuša.... odoh je svakako vaditi u petak, ali kao što prije rekoh ne nadam se ničemu... svim ostalim čekalicama želim ogromne beturine... sretno...

----------


## žužy

*vatra*,pišaj tog mullerovog testa  :Klap: !Da lijepo dočekaš dragoga s osmijehom  :Very Happy: 
I baš tak,ako nema bhcg u krvi,druga crtica se nebu pojavila ni za 5 min. nit za tjedan dana.
*merssi*,isto tak,crtica je crtica  :Very Happy: !
Cure ne se predati,pogotovo dok ima ovakvih lijepih naznaka!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## merssi

> *vatra*,pišaj tog mullerovog testa !Da lijepo dočekaš dragoga s osmijehom 
> I baš tak,ako nema bhcg u krvi,druga crtica se nebu pojavila ni za 5 min. nit za tjedan dana.
> *merssi*,isto tak,crtica je crtica !
> Cure ne se predati,pogotovo dok ima ovakvih lijepih naznaka!
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~



Neznam al mozda se ta druga crtica pojavila od dugog stajanja u casi.... neznam al mens nema pa sta bilo da bilo...

----------


## žužy

*merssi*,ma neće se druga crtica pojaviti od stajanja cijeli dan u urinu...
Moja prva ikad druga crtica se isto tak pojavila naknadno,zašto neznam,al znam da sam bila trudna  :Smile: 
Sretno draga  :fige:

----------


## Snekica

Glavno je da je crta lijepa debela, nijansa nije toliko bitna. Ako je tanka onda može biti evaporacijska.

----------


## jejja

Vatra????  :Smile:   :Smile:  samo clearblue moze pokazat plus nakon nekoliko sati a da nije zaista plus.. tako da si ti meni trudna  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ma moja crtica je bila lijepa debela, ne bas crvena kao kontrolna onako roza ali debela. Ugl..pricekat cu si ja ipak muza, lakse ce mi biti..odmah javim.. Cure hvala vam od srca....

----------


## žužy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~

----------


## snupi

2 u meni (osmostanična) ,jedna smrznuta!

----------


## tonkica

Vatra saljem puno vibrica da si trudna na jesi sigurno, sretno draga.
I tebi Merssi puunnooo vibrica

----------


## tonkica

Snupi super sretno za dalje

----------


## vatra86

Snupiiii super da si s nama ovdje...
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Zima77

Super sad samo polako

----------


## Zima77

Prava si vatra super za test

----------


## bubekica

Vatra cekam te! I hocu sliku  :Smile: 
Pozdrav iz Opatije, ako je netko blizu nek navrati u kristalnu dvoranu veceras u 20h!

----------


## Zima77

Radila test clearblu i pokazo mi je +

----------


## Frćka

*Vatraaaaaaaaaa* 17:23 je, gdje ste ti i muž, prošlo mu je radno vrijeme?
* Merssi* crta je crta!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Zimaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa* jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! Daj slikuuu da skačemoooo!!!
Kome treba donjeti test, šta je ovo? Ajmo ++++++++++ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

> 2 u meni (osmostanična) ,jedna smrznuta!


*Snupi* od srca držim  :fige:  za dobitni! :Smile:  :Kiss:

----------


## Zima77

U petak sam primila brevactide već je iziso iz tijela nadam se da plus pravi plus

----------


## Frćka

> U petak sam primila brevactide već je iziso iz tijela nadam se da plus pravi plus


Držim  :fige:  da je! Ajme diši! :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

Evo i tu da napišem, meni rečeno betu tek u pietak vadit kad sam i trebala službeno, u slučaju M odmah kod njih po gonale, zapisali me! Uglavnom, meni svi T simptomi nestali, tako da najvjerovatnije pada,ali hoće da vadim tek u petak! Osjećam da vještica stiže, tako da idemo dalje još jednom prije ljeta, nadam se dobitnoj prvoj stimulaciji! :Smile: 
Svima držim  :fige:  i evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Muma

*vatra*, *merssi* go girls gooooo! Ako su crte debele, to je to... Ne držite nas u neizvjesnosti - ili ponovno test ili beta!  :kokice:

----------


## vatra86

Ma previse me frka...imam bas lagane grceve kao pred M, pa me strah da ipak nije to to, ujutro cu prije 7...svecano obecajem!!! 
Zimaaaaaaaa jupiiiiiii  :Very Happy:  za lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

Frcka pa to su super vijesti!!! Ajde nek bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sybylle

> U petak sam primila brevactide već je iziso iz tijela nadam se da plus pravi plus


Sigurno je pravi plus! Čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   Nek te uskoro razveseli i lijepa, rastuća beta  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Hvala i tebi želim isto

----------


## riba76

Frćka,drzim fige svejedno.
Vatra,sve smo jako nestrpljive-samo hrabro
Zima,kad vadis betu?

----------


## Frćka

> Ma previse me frka...imam bas lagane grceve kao pred M, pa me strah da ipak nije to to, ujutro cu prije 7...svecano obecajem!!! 
> Zimaaaaaaaa jupiiiiiii  za lijepu betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


*
Vatraaaa* imaš još 5 min! :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Evooo mee!! Dobro vam jutro
Izvjestaj: vidi se jako jako blijeda crta pojavila se nakon mozda minutu.e sad, s obzirom da nije gravidnost, vjerojatno je ili jos mala kolicina hcg ili je biokemijska ili ce mozda netko reci evaporacijska crta..hmmm..

----------


## Frćka

*Vatra*: ti si trudnaaaaaaaaa!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Vatra, imala si vec jucer pozitivan test, nije ovo danas evaporacijska. Koji je danas test bio?

----------


## vatra86

Pa onaj iz mullera, poslat cu ti sliku na fb da vidis..a bolje da sam radila s istim..eh..tjesim se da je to ok za 11 dnt..

----------


## jejja

Crta nakon minutu je crta!!! Ti si trudna i ja ti od srca zelim da sve prodje skolski i da beta u ponedjeljak bude savrsena!

----------


## anddu

Vatra, a da vadiš betu ranije  :Wink: ?

----------


## elen

Hej svima!
Javljam se s ne baš dobrim vijestima..Danas mi je 10 dnt a već 3 dana brljavim i smeđarim s tim da se jučer navečer i malo zacrvenilo.Nije obilno, nemam jake bolove ali znam da je to nadolezeća menga. Napravila sam 2 testa (danas i jučer) i oba su negativna tak da bum najvjrojatnije sutra vadila betu pa da mogu čim prije prestati s terapijom. 
Jako sam žalosna...iako nismo s puno nade išli u fet jako me to spotrlo i već dva dana nembrem zaustaviti suze. bljek, bljek...
Vatra, zima,  merssi nadam se s vama i želim vam velike bete  :fige: 
Frćka  :Love: 
Snupi...sretno!
Svima ostalima~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

Hvala elen, ja  dubim na hlavi  za tebe da to nije m!

----------


## elen

> Hvala elen, ja  dubim na hlavi  za tebe da to nije m!


fala ti :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Snupi kako si ti kakvo je stanje

----------


## snupi

snupi je danas drugi dan, dva osmostanična   trečeg dana na čuvanju. Treceg  smo uspijeli smrzuti,  Pokusavam ne mislit na , podragam svoja dva smjeskica u trbuhu i govorim nek se samo zadrze i ostanu! Jako sam bila sretna kad sam cula da imam i smrzlića to je veliki napredak za mene.

----------


## sara10

*Vatra* bravo za +, držim fige da bude velika beta!!!
*Elen* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Snupi* držom  :fige:  za tvoje dvije 8-stanične mrve da se prime!

I mene čekaju moje dvije mrve za dva dana. Cure mali savjet trebam, da li je dovoljno 2 dana nakon fet-a mirovati doma? Planiram tako i onda radit, a posao mi nije fizičku težak, sjedim u uredu. Ili je bolje da duže malo ostanem doma. Zadnji postupak sam bila 2 tjedna kući i ništa!

----------


## vatra86

Prvo hvala cure!! Ne mislim ranije vaditi betu da ne bude mala brojka
Elem sta reci, mene je grcilo 3 dana i prestalo danas + na testu..mozda ipak ima nade.. Drzim  :fige: 
Sara mozes raditi, ja sam mirovalq samo onih sat vremena nakon transfera
Snupi mazi mazi busu, i ja sam!
Ruthy ~~~~~~~~~~
I koga sam zaboravila??? Isto ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mali Mimi

Vatra pa nije ti rano vaditi 14 dnt tad obično svi osim nas riječanki i vade, a ako će ti biti mala bit će i tako i ovako al ne brini unaprijed oko toga, razmišljaj pozitivno u ovom trenutku

----------


## Frćka

*Elen* nadam se da nije M! :fige: 
*Sara* moj zadnji npostupak nije bio uspješan, ali se mrvica bila primila, a bila sam najaktivnija do sad! 1dnt odmor doma, 2dnt kod frendice i u šetnju, 3,4,5 dnt u vrtu po cijeli dan šišanje trave, grabljanje, kopkanje, 6dnt šetnjice, 7dnt izlet u šumu i boćanje i taj da je krenula implantacija, sutradan isto, malo sam se ta dva dana bila smirila, ali sam i radila... Nismo došli dalje, ali bila se uhvatila! Samo pomalo i što manje misliš kao što se prvi put uopće nisam nadala pa sam zato i lunjala, pa je bilo krenulo! Držim fige! :fige:

----------


## sara10

Hvala Frćkice  :Kiss:  ma i ja nekako mislim, ako će se primit, primit će se, a ako neće, neće..Ionako mi dr. uvijek kaže da se implantacija dešava u momentu transfera, tj. nekih pola sata do sat vremena nakon. Ionako neću ništa teško radit ni dizat!
*Frćka* ti krećeš u svoj prvi stimulirani, bravo za upornost i opet ćemo s eotprilike pratitii!!! Želim ti svu sreću!

----------


## snupi

hvala vam, pokusavam mirovati ali vrag mi ne da mira pa sam bila vani , odhodala  mali  krug oko zgrade nadam se  to nije lose , jer vise ne znam ako bi se   ponasala, makar je drugi dan sve me boli od lezanja makar je drugi dan!

----------


## Frćka

Hvala* Sarice*! Dvoumila sam se jer sam baš bila pala, ali idem ja po svoju mrvicu, mrvice! :Smile:  I eto mene za tobom u stopu opet! :Smile:  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Mimi-ma danas mi je 11 dnt, a u ponedjeljak 15 dnt

----------


## tonkica

Sara sretno i držim fige da ti bude uspješno.
Ja isto radim u uredu i sad kad budem išla na FET mirovati cu dva dana i idem raditi jer ipak ne radimo fizičke poslove pa mislim da nam neće smetati.

----------


## sara10

Hvala Frćka i tonkice. Tonkice ja ću napravit baš tako kako si rekla i tako sam od početka mislila, 2 dana mirovat i onda laganini sve. Tonkice kada ćeš ti na fet?

----------


## bubekica

> Sara sretno i držim fige da ti bude uspješno.
> Ja isto radim u uredu i sad kad budem išla na FET mirovati cu dva dana i idem raditi jer ipak ne radimo fizičke poslove pa mislim da nam neće smetati.


Nema nikakve potrebe da uppce mirujes nakon fet-a. Ja sam dobila dopustenje za posao, zborsko urlanje i sve normalno osim treninga, naravno.

----------


## vatra86

Apsolutno se slazem s bubi...  :Wink:

----------


## Ruthy

Ja se divim svima na tolikoj aktivnosti jer se meni toliko spava da cim imam priliku kljucnem... osim toga pase mi da sam u miru cim vise... mislim da je to takodjer individualno i da se svatko treba ponasati kako osjeca da mu vise pase...
Bez vjezbanja, naravno...

----------


## Frćka

Jutro *Ruthy* pospanko jedan! :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

E vidis Ruthy, ja sam prvi tjedan bila strasno hiperaktivna i nabrijana..Nakon 7 dnt me pocelo grcit u maternici kao da cu.dobit M i od onda bi samo avala..bas bi zaspala sjedeci za stolom..ne znam zasto mi je tako..ali nema veze.. Samo da se bembo implantira..
Ugl pa da, radis sve normalno koliko mozes, pa nitko ne govori o nekom forsiranju evo ja vec 5 dana ne radim nista..

----------


## Ruthy

Meni je to grcenje krenulo od 3dnt a dpavanje mozda od 5dnt...
Joj znam vatra da si ti full aktivna, sjecam se i jahanja  :Smile: 
Sto se tice posla ja si mogu dopustiti laganini kad hocu a kad radim onda je bas stres.. hvala bogu pa je sad i neko zatisje pa spavam po cijeli dan kao beba... tjesim se da je za troje  :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Jutro Frcka, leptiricu  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Jutro cure!!
*Bubekice, vatra*  i ostale hvala na savjetima!!
*Ruthy* to tvoje spavanje mi se jako sviđa, miriše na dobro...jer mnogim trudnicama, prije nego su znale da su trudne, se puno spavalo!! Ruthy draga još malo, još malo....
*Frćka* pa bilo bi dobro kao možeš jedan put otić do med. sestre da ti pokaže točno kako da si daš  injekciju (pogotovo kad ti je to prvi stimulirani), a onda se lako ushemiš!!
*Zima i Vatra* kada vadite betu??? Držim vam velikee, velikee  :fige:

----------


## linalena

jutro trudni komadi, ja nikako da se javim ovdje
no eto da vam pošaljem fige

----------


## Ruthy

> Jutro cure!!
> *Bubekice, vatra*  i ostale hvala na savjetima!!
> *Ruthy to tvoje spavanje mi se jako sviđa, miriše na dobro...jer mnogim trudnicama, prije nego su znale da su trudne, se puno spavalo!! Ruthy draga još malo, još malo....*
> *Frćka* pa bilo bi dobro kao možeš jedan put otić do med. sestre da ti pokaže točno kako da si daš  injekciju (pogotovo kad ti je to prvi stimulirani), a onda se lako ushemiš!!
> *Zima i Vatra* kada vadite betu??? Držim vam velikee, velikee


Ma zar se svima ne spava od utrića?!? Ja sam uvjerena da je to od toga... I šumovi u glavi, kakti pozadinska glavobolja? Ne znam, do utorka je duuuuugo, drugi mjesec, druga država, eu, gužva, ljeto, pripreme za go, ooooh tko će to sve!!

----------


## Geja

Treći dan nakon transfera. Doma ležim, malo mi se češće spava od utrogestana. Drago mi je zbog svih trudnih, a i nas koje smo trudne ali u iščekivanju bete......

----------


## snupi

da i meni se spava i osjecam  kak mi je kosa stalno dignuta na glavi. Umorna sam  ko da su me cece muhe izjele,jos mi je valjda i tlak pao na 60.Držite se da sve budemo sa veliki betama i trbusima!

----------


## Geja

Što znači na forumu "biokemijska"?

----------


## tonkica

Sara moj FET bi trebao biti u 07 mjesecu, nego cekam mengu da dodje da mogu zovnit bolnicu da se dogovorim kad da dodjem na prvi ultrazvuk, a nikako da mi dodje danas mi je 35 dan ciklusa i već sam luda.

----------


## Zima77

Beta je 559 ponavljam u utorak boze hvala ti

----------


## Frćka

> Beta je 559 ponavljam u utorak boze hvala ti


Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Marnel

Beta mi je 0.100 nalaz je upravo stigao....

----------


## vatra86

Zima  :Very Happy:  super beta! Nek ti T bude mirna i skolska
Marnel e bas mi je zao...glavu gore i samo naprijed
Mene jos uvijek frka da je u mom pitanju ipak biokemijska, mislim da ce pasti jos jedan test prije ponedjeljka jer bolje da se pripremim na 0 nego da me strfi infark kad doznam..uh..

----------


## tonkica

Marnel žao mi je.
Zima i ovdje cccceeesssttttiitaaammm

----------


## bubekica

> Zima  super beta! Nek ti T bude mirna i skolska
> Marnel e bas mi je zao...glavu gore i samo naprijed
> Mene jos uvijek frka da je u mom pitanju ipak biokemijska, mislim da ce pasti jos jedan test prije ponedjeljka jer bolje da se pripremim na 0 nego da me strfi infark kad doznam..uh..


ma na temelju cega si ti zakljucila da je biokemijska??? dodji da te mlatnem  :Storma s bičem: 

marnel grlim.

----------


## Frćka

*Marnel* jako mi je žao! :Love: 
A ti *Vatro* ja sam pokupila biokemijsku i niko više, nema, njente, sve ostale školske trudnoće! Jesi čula!!! :oklagija: 
Tvoja crtica jako ljepo vidljiva tako da šuš! :Smile:

----------


## sybylle

> Beta je 559 ponavljam u utorak boze hvala ti


Odlične vijesti!!! Bravo za tebe i tvoju mrvicu  :Very Happy: 

*marnel*, žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## sara10

*Zima* ODLIČNO, super beta, četsitam ti od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

*Marnel* žao mi je  :Love: 

*Tonkice* meni je sad zadnja menga isto kasnila, donila 35 dc, a inače mi ciklusi 27-30 dana. Tako kad je očekuješ, onda je nema, a kad je ne očekuješ, eto ti nje. Doći će ona doći tonkice, osim u slučaju znaš već čega....

----------


## Ruthy

> Beta je 559 ponavljam u utorak boze hvala ti


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj Bože hvala Ti! Bravo mila  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruthy

> *Marnel* jako mi je žao!
> A ti *Vatro* ja sam pokupila biokemijsku i niko više, nema, njente, sve ostale školske trudnoće! Jesi čula!!!
> Tvoja crtica jako ljepo vidljiva tako da šuš!



Oj *Marnel,* samo hrabro dalje,  :Love: 

*Vatra,* dobro ti Frćka govori...

----------


## Ruthy

> Što znači na forumu "biokemijska"?


*Geja41* - dobrodošla! 
Bikoemijska znači da je testić bio pozitivan, a kasnije više nije, i beta je mala... tak da, desila se trudnoća ali se ipak nije primilo ... Ali ti o tome sad ne razmišljaj, nego lijepo spavaj zamantana utrićima!

----------


## vatra86

Geja ti se time ne zamaraj, ja se zamaram za ostale iiii dobro nam dosla
Frcka i Bubi ok shvatila.sam ali i vi ste to prosle pa znate o cemu govorim..jednostavno valjda volim zamarat moj mali mozak..
Ali danas ima i lijepih vijesti od nase Zime pa cemo se samnom zamarati u pon, a i do njega... Uh.. 
Ljubim vas!

----------


## bubekica

> *Geja41* - dobrodošla! 
> Bikoemijska znači da je testić bio pozitivan, a kasnije više nije, i beta je mala... tak da, desila se trudnoća ali se ipak nije primilo ... Ali ti o tome sad ne razmišljaj, nego lijepo spavaj zamantana utrićima!


potpisujem dobrodoslicu,
a info o biokemijskoj dopunjujem.
biokemijska trudnoca je trudnoca koja je vidljiva samo u krvnom ili urinskom testu, zbog porasta hormona beta hcg, ali tu trudnocu nije moguce potvrditi ultrazvukom.

nema "trudnoca se desila al se ipak nije primilo". il se primilo (trudnoca - pocne se luciti beta hcg) il se nije primilo (nije trudnoca). nazalost, najcesce zbog kromosomalnih greska, embriji propadaju u ranoj fazi, iako je doslo do "primanja" (implantacije) i stoga je trudnocu moguce potvrditi testom, ali ne i ultrazvukom.

----------


## Ruthy

> potpisujem dobrodoslicu,
> a info o biokemijskoj dopunjujem.
> biokemijska trudnoca je trudnoca koja je vidljiva samo u krvnom ili urinskom testu, zbog porasta hormona beta hcg, ali tu trudnocu nije moguce potvrditi ultrazvukom.
> 
> nema "trudnoca se desila al se ipak nije primilo". il se primilo (trudnoca - pocne se luciti beta hcg) il se nije primilo (nije trudnoca). nazalost, najcesce zbog kromosomalnih greska, embriji propadaju u ranoj fazi, iako je doslo do "primanja" (implantacije) i stoga je trudnocu moguce potvrditi testom, ali ne i ultrazvukom.


Ma znala sam da će me netko nadopuniti, a nisam htjela da Geja ostane bez odgovora... No, eto - u suštini smo rekli isto... Je-nije, nije...

----------


## Frćka

> Geja ti se time ne zamaraj, ja se zamaram za ostale iiii dobro nam dosla
> Frcka i Bubi ok shvatila.sam ali i vi ste to prosle pa znate o cemu govorim..jednostavno valjda volim zamarat moj mali mozak..
> Ali danas ima i lijepih vijesti od nase Zime pa cemo se samnom zamarati u pon, a i do njega... Uh.. 
> Ljubim vas!


Ako iko ovdje zamara svoj, a i druge mozgiće, to sam ja, sad ovo sad ono, pa kako ovo, a šta ovo! :Smile:  Nemoj unaprijed o tome, meni nije palo ni na pamet dok nije bilo, a mi svi  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tvoju betu da beturinu!  :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

*Geja41* dobrodošla! :Smile:

----------


## kismet

*sybylle, ruthy, sara, snupi, geja* (valjda sam vas sve pohvatala) želim vam ogromne beturine i školske trudnoće, od srca...
*frćka*, nek ova biokemijska bude samo dobar predznak i da ti prvi stimulirani bude i posljednji, nek je sa srećom, držim fige da vaše mace dobiju malu gazdaricu/maloga gazdu  :Smile: 
*zima*, čestitam, vibram za pravilan porast (ne sumnjam u to) i da uskoro čuješ svoje željeno  :Heart: 

*bubekica*, upri u kućnu radinost  :Laughing: , ako ne upali do jeseni, nek jesen bude plodna i dobitna  :Wink:

----------


## vatra86

Ja sam postala dosadna ko Frcka...  :Kiss: 
A ti grcevi kao da cu mengu dobiti, jel to normalno? Jooooj sta se desava u mojoj maternici???
Bas postajem luda!! Ne zamjerajte mi, pliz..

----------


## Frćka

Dosadna dosadnoj - Prvi simptomi trudnoće - U trbuhu možete već osjetiti blage grčeve slične menstrualnim tegobama, koje se javljaju kao posljedica povećanja maternice! :Smile:  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

> Ja sam postala dosadna ko Frcka... 
> A ti grcevi kao da cu mengu dobiti, jel to normalno? Jooooj sta se desava u mojoj maternici???
> Bas postajem luda!! Ne zamjerajte mi, pliz..


Grčevi - najnormalniji simptom trudnoće!  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ok..hvala..sad mi je lakse..

----------


## boss

vatra mozda ti malo pomogne mene je prosli ponedeljak krenuli grcevi isto ko da cu dobiti  to je bio 6 ili 7 dpt, posle toga posto sam imala jake bolove od hiperstimulacije nemam pojma sta me bolilo , ovu nedelju na ponedeljak 14 dpt cijelu noc bolio stomak ko da cu dobiti ponovo to sam osjetila posto bolovi od hiperstimulacije su se smirili, i sad vise nista ne boli prestali su ti grcevi smirilo se valjda, i da ako ti nesto znaci jedino sto me nije bolilo to su grudi njih nisam ni osjetila. ja sam pored hiperstimulacije jedine simptome imala bas te grceve sto ti opisujes. tako da opusteno i ne sikiraj se.

----------


## vatra86

Boss hvala, mene grudi bole samo kad ih malo stisnem, inace nista.
E i cestitam ti na trudnoci!!  :Smile:

----------


## kika222

Draga zima od  :Heart:  ti čestitam~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Vatrice vjeruj, to je to... Zar nebi bilo već i vrijeme  :Heart: 
Frćkice samo polako.. Sve ćeš ti to savladati... :Heart: 
Ruthy... Jel miluješ trbuščić? :Heart: 
Linalena... Ma  daj već jedanput zatrudni ženo Božja :Smile:  : nestrpljiv:
Svima koje sam zaboravila za sve što vam treba~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

kika222 jesam već, zar ne? danas mi je 7dnt, imala jučer i danas ujutro te M-grčeve, sise bole, jajnici probadali do prekjučer. I osjećam dole pritisak, ono malo me trenirka steže (a to može biti i problem s probavom koji me dulje prati)
jedino me danas ustrašilo jer sam u jednom trenutku popizdila, onak kako to PMS zna izazvati, no puj-puj daleko od mene
Ovo mi je čini mi se 8 transfer, nema kaj nisam probala, kako se nisam ponašala, kome se nisam utjecala

držmo se trudnice (doduše još nedokazane) ali uvjerene

----------


## butterfly101

Zima cestitke za betu,sad nam se prikljuci na Mpo nakon svega....

Vatra fige,fige,fige za veeeeeeliku betu,kissss

----------


## kika222

> kika222 jesam već, zar ne? danas mi je 7dnt, imala jučer i danas ujutro te M-grčeve, sise bole, jajnici probadali do prekjučer. I osjećam dole pritisak, ono malo me trenirka steže (a to može biti i problem s probavom koji me dulje prati)
> jedino me danas ustrašilo jer sam u jednom trenutku popizdila, onak kako to PMS zna izazvati, no puj-puj daleko od mene
> Ovo mi je čini mi se 8 transfer, nema kaj nisam probala, kako se nisam ponašala, kome se nisam utjecala
> 
> držmo se trudnice (doduše još nedokazane) ali uvjerene


Naravno da jesi,sjećam te se još sa SD 2011.... Stvarno ti želim da je to konačno to!!!!!!!

----------


## tonkica

Geja dobro nam došla i sretno.

----------


## anddu

Vatra ja sam svoju trudnoću (a evo nas na 40+3 tt) otpisala još 4 dnt upravo zbog PMS grčeva, 11 dnt napravila test, što sam u ranijim postupcima izbjegavala, jer sam bila uvjerena da mi dolazi menga pa da sw skine više s tih silnih lijekova... kad tamo + i pozitivna beta...

----------


## Inesz

Cimo 40+3?

oh... daleko smo dogurali!
 :Smile: 

ja bih sad na tvom mjestu na jednu šetnju od 2 sata...  i na večer možda već grlila svoju ljepoticu, malu Cimicu  :Smile:

----------


## anddu

> Cimo 40+3?
> 
> oh... daleko smo dogurali!
> 
> 
> ja bih sad na tvom mjestu na jednu šetnju od 2 sata...  i na večer možda već grlila svoju ljepoticu, malu Cimicu


pa baš bi i mogla, pada lagana kišica a oko mene sve uzbrdice i stepenice  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

to draga,
šetnja i pljas vodenjak  :Smile:  i eto ti ga -porod je započeo...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure- da se javim ovdje. Jučer mi je bio transfer - malo me zatezalo s desne strane. A jutros sam se probudila s jačim bolovima (nije super strašno, ali eto) čim se pokrenem i leđa me rasturaju... Je li koja od vas imala slično iskustvo?

----------


## vatra86

Anddu hvala na utjesi, ali procitas toliko neuspjelih T onda si sav skeptican, jer takve stvari se ne dogadjaju njima nego svima nama..nadam se da se je moj malac pricvrstio i da ce u pon biti pristojna beta. 
Zelim ti sto bezbolniji porod, tj. Da ne traje dugo da bude sve super, i da se sto prije mazis sa svojom bebom..

----------


## linalena

ja noćas jedva zaspala, vrtila se jedno 3 sata
počela moja PMS-kostobolja, svi veći zglobovi a posebno koljena rasturaju, nemogu ih ispružiti, ne mogu ih saviti; pa me od nervoze počelo sve svrbiti od kose do palca
a kako nismo doma već u malom apartmanu, nemam se kamo maknuti. Malo čitala (jedno sat vremena) i na kraju očajna popila normabel i začorila valjda oko 3

no tek mi se jučer/danas počinje lučiti hcg(8dnt), zar ne? tak da još moje koljena neznaju kaj im se sprema

pusa svima

----------


## Bluebella

> ja noćas jedva zaspala, vrtila se jedno 3 sata
> počela moja PMS-kostobolja, svi veći zglobovi a posebno koljena rasturaju, nemogu ih ispružiti, ne mogu ih saviti; pa me od nervoze počelo sve svrbiti od kose do palca
> a kako nismo doma već u malom apartmanu, nemam se kamo maknuti. Malo čitala (jedno sat vremena) i na kraju očajna popila normabel i začorila valjda oko 3
> 
> no tek mi se jučer/danas počinje lučiti hcg(8dnt), zar ne? tak da još moje koljena neznaju kaj im se sprema
> 
> pusa svima


Lina draga.. hoće biti koji testić prije kavice u utorak ili ćemo tada još biti u neznanju?

----------


## linalena

ajme sada tek vidim da si ti već 9dnt pišala, no to je nakon blastice, zar ne?
pa možda pišnem na 11dnt, nisam dugo pišala testove, baš sam si ga zaželila i to naravno onoga s plusekom poslije

----------


## Bluebella

> ajme sada tek vidim da si ti već 9dnt pišala, no to je nakon blastice, zar ne?
> pa možda pišnem na 11dnt, nisam dugo pišala testove, baš sam si ga zaželila i to naravno onoga s plusekom poslije


to su bile morule.. i sama sam se iznenadila plusu tako rano, a beta sutradan je bila sića  :Laughing: 
imala sam onaj digitalni clearblue test, kod njega nema tamnijih i svjetlijih crtica, samo plus ili minus i piše koliko tjedana si trudna.

----------


## butterfly101

> Anddu hvala na utjesi, ali procitas toliko neuspjelih T onda si sav skeptican, jer takve stvari se ne dogadjaju njima nego svima nama..nadam se da se je moj malac pricvrstio i da ce u pon biti pristojna beta. 
> Zelim ti sto bezbolniji porod, tj. Da ne traje dugo da bude sve super, i da se sto prije mazis sa svojom bebom..


Jutro svima,draga moja ja se divim tvojoj strpljivosti. Ja sam tri puta vadila betu i cekjuci nalaze sva se tresla od staha,nervoze...prvi je put pokazala 864,i hvala B lijpo se duplala. Mogu ti reci da sam tek sad postala Svjesna i pocela uzivat u trudnoci. Nakon 17 tt. Jasna mi je tvoja zabrinutost i ja sam razmisljla o tome kako se dogadja da trudnoce ne zavrse kako bimo zeljeli,nazalost i imam jedno takvo iskustvo. Ali trebas vjerovati da je sada to to i da je napokon dosao tvoji red. Ova godina mi se cini jaaako plodna jer u mojem okruzenju ima barem 15-tak friskih trudnica,pa se nadam i zelim da taj baby boom pogodi i nas forum.
Sretno....

----------


## bubekica

> Cure- da se javim ovdje. Jučer mi je bio transfer - malo me zatezalo s desne strane. A jutros sam se probudila s jačim bolovima (nije super strašno, ali eto) čim se pokrenem i leđa me rasturaju... Je li koja od vas imala slično iskustvo?


nemam iskustva, al citiram da postane vidljivije. mozda je od lezanja?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ma jučer i nisam baš ležala - put od Zg, kratka šetnja,.... stalno neka akcija.... 

Valjda nije hiperstimulacija - toga se bojim. Nije nepodnošljiva bol - više tupa, tako da je valjda sve ok.

----------


## vatra86

Butterfly ma bilo mi je glupo vadit u petak jer bi vjerovatno bila mala, tako da cu pocekati pon, ali sam si kupila jos jedan test, cisto da se pripremim ako bude -...
Anka bit ce to super, cuvaj se i puno pij tekucine...

----------


## bubekica

> Ma jučer i nisam baš ležala - put od Zg, kratka šetnja,.... stalno neka akcija.... 
> 
> Valjda nije hiperstimulacija - toga se bojim. Nije nepodnošljiva bol - više tupa, tako da je valjda sve ok.


ne zvuci kao hiperstimulacija. drz se.

----------


## snupi

meni danas 4 dan- nemam nikakvih nuspojava osim pospanosti- to pripisujem utricima!

----------


## snupi

geja  dobro nam dosla i  sto prije postala trbušasta!

----------


## butterfly101

> Butterfly ma bilo mi je glupo vadit u petak jer bi vjerovatno bila mala, tako da cu pocekati pon, ali sam si kupila jos jedan test, cisto da se pripremim ako bude -...
> Anka bit ce to super, cuvaj se i puno pij tekucine...


iiii,kad češ pišnut?

----------


## snupi

vatrenko stvarno nas drzis na laganoj vatrici!

----------


## Geja

hvala svima na dobrodoslici! ja se mozda ne snalazim najoblje na forumu, ali javljam da sam 4 dnt, i da me po noći kroz san bolile cicke..
Koja je primjetila koje prve simpotome kad joj je bila dobra beta (pozitivna)?

----------


## bubekica

> bok cure 
> 
> tražeći simptome naletih neki dan na ovaj forum. 
> danas mi je 7. dan poslije transfera trodnevnog embrija i uopće ne znam što da mislim. postupak je bio normalan, bez hormona tj. samo sa štopericom (brevactid). 
> do sada su me znali probadati jajovodi (ali ne jako) pa 5. dan neki mali spotting i par puta mi je zasmrdilo ( i to jako neka žena pa neka biljka..) ono što inače ne osjetim kao neki smrad. 6. dan, jučer i opet blagi spotting pa i osjećaj temperature, iako nije bila (u ustima 37,3 ), a danas 7. dan ništa osim izbočenog donjeg dijela trbuha (što mi inače nije).
> ne znam šta da mislim. jel taj spotting bio možda implantacija ili je zametak otišao pa zato danas osim trbuha nemam simptoma. pijem progesterone, folnu, jedem voće, povrće..
> 
> morat ću se nekako isključiti iz tog proučavanja svake gluposti, ali je mi je problem jer kažu da nije dobro naprezati se, puno raditi, a ja sam baš taj tip koji bi danas (praznik je ne radi se) dignuo cijelu kuću u zrak pospremajući i ribajući.
> 
> ...


nadam se da ces vidjeti odgovor.
dobrodosla!
7dnt trodnevnog embrija je dosta rano za simtpome, ali ovaj spotting koji spominjes bi mogao biti implantacija  :fige: 
buduci je rijec o "prirodnjaku" (IVF- u kojem se koristi samo jajna stanica koja bi prirodno bila oslobodjena ovulacijom u tom ciklusu) nema nikakvog razloga da se ponasas normalno, uz izbjegavanje teze tjelovjezbe.
sto se cijena postupaka tice, preko HZZO-a imamo pravo na 2 prirodnjaka i 4 stimulirana postupka, sve preko toga ili u slucaju 42+ godina placamo iz vlastitog djepa. brojanje postupaka se resetiralo u 7/2012 kad je donesen novi zakon. sretno!

----------


## vatra86

E kad se ja pecem na laganoj vatrici, malo da se suosjecate samnom..  :Laughing: 
Uzet cu ga sa sobom na kavicu, pa me mozda curke nagovore..  :Laughing: 
Joooj nemam pojma, bas me zanima ta beta a i test da li je i dalje poz, sva sam neka 
skepticna...

----------


## Argente

Draga gošćo dobrodošla,
ove cijene koje smo stavile na drugu temu su cijene koje HZZO refundira bolnicama za naše postupke.
Hoće li to biti ujedno i cijene koje će bolnice naplaćivati prema pacijentima je još uvijek misterija; koliko ja znam, nijedna bolnica još nije objesila cjenik u hodnik pa ćemo izgleda pričekati da ispucamo sve HZZO postupke da to saznamo...

----------


## elen

Prijavljujem betu: 0,000
Jadna sam i žalosna al...... "ploviti se mora.."
Pratim vas i dalje i svima želim velike bete...vaše priče daju nadu i snagu za sljedeću bitku...

----------


## bubekica

elen grlim. druzimo se na jesen?

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, moj stomak je kao balon, a tvrd. Moram široke košulje nositi da se ne vidi (kad budem trudna ponosno ću nositi usko  :Smile:  ). Nisam napuhana odnosno nemam vjetrove ili probleme s probavom. Krenulo je s lijekovima a sad poslije transfera je dostiglo vrhunac. Nekome poznato?!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Elen, jako, jako mi je žao!!!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

*anka* prati mokrenje, ako slucajno primijetis da mokris manje nego unosis, to je znak hiperstimulacije.
evo ovdje vise...
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/kako...m-jajnika-ohss

----------


## elen

fala cure :Heart: 
sad budem se posvetila planiranju godišnjeg i ostalim ljetnim radostima a u rujnu 1dc jurim na brdo  :Smile: 
anka, držim fige da nije hiper...meni se trbuh uvijek napuhne od utrogestana; izgledam ko u 5 mj. trudnoće

----------


## željkica

> Cure, moj stomak je kao balon, a tvrd. Moram široke košulje nositi da se ne vidi (kad budem trudna ponosno ću nositi usko  ). Nisam napuhana odnosno nemam vjetrove ili probleme s probavom. Krenulo je s lijekovima a sad poslije transfera je dostiglo vrhunac. Nekome poznato?!


pij puuuuuuuuno tekućine i miruj i prati mokrenje kako ti je i bubekica rekla,ja sam isto bila puno napuhana nisam mogla hlače zakopčat i isto me je lagano boluckalo,malo više se pripazi i bit će sve uredu!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Zapravo uobičajeno mokrim i pijem dovoljno tekućine. Malo ću obratiti pažnju na sve simptome. 7 oocita sam imala, ali na UZV je bilo jako, jako puno malih. Ma sve će biti ok! Neću se više brinuti prije reda. Hvala cure!!!!!

----------


## butterfly101

Nestrpljiva,ja kad sam imala laganu hiper. jedva sam disala,a svakim udahom imla sam osjecaj kao da mi rebra pile unutarnje organe,medjutim vec drugi dan je situacija bila puno bolja,to mi je trajalo cca tri dana,ali kazem iz dana u dan puno bolje. Ti miruj i ko sto su cure vec rekle prati mokrenje.

----------


## butterfly101

> Draga gošćo dobrodošla,
> ove cijene koje smo stavile na drugu temu su cijene koje HZZO refundira bolnicama za naše postupke.
> Hoće li to biti ujedno i cijene koje će bolnice naplaćivati prema pacijentima je još uvijek misterija; koliko ja znam, nijedna bolnica još nije objesila cjenik u hodnik pa ćemo izgleda pričekati da ispucamo sve HZZO postupke da to saznamo...


Kad sam bila na predzadnjem transferu u sobi je lezala jedna gospodja kojoj su sestre donijele racun dok je lezala i objasnjavale joj troskove,doslo joj je 10 000 kn. To je bio cijeli postupak sa folikulometrijama. Medjutim ljekove je narucila u ljekarni i njih je morala posebno financirati jer koliko sam shvatila terapija nije ukljucena.
I na zalost dobila je samo dvije js. Jedna oplodjena. Nadam se da je to bila prava i da je uspjela.

----------


## vatra86

Elen grlim te...zao mi je puno.. Ali kako kazes ploviti se mora...samo hrabro..
Anka zeno, cuvaj se!! Drzim  :fige: 
I ostalim mojim betocekalicam
 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Reci cu vam simptome koje imam za sad na 14 dnt: trbuh i dalje ima grceve kao da cu dobit, zeđ, i jos se uvijek budim u 4 ujutro..ostalo nis, e da i cicke opet napreduju.

----------


## željkica

*vatra* sve to miriše na dobro,kao da čitam svoje simptomčiće,sretno!!!!!!!!!!!! :fige: za betu!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

*Elen* jako mi je žao, odmori se, napuni baterije, neka ti ljeto donese sreću! :fige: 
*Nestrpljiva Anka* držim fige da nije hiper, odmaraj i pomalo!
*Vatra* simptomi, a prijavak sa kave? :Smile:

----------


## snupi

elen drži  se ! simptomi da moj 5 dan : samo mi se spava i vise nisam  onak topla kak sam prije bila!

----------


## sara10

*Elen* žao mi je  :Love:  napuni baterije preko ljeta, a jesen će brzo doći. 
*Vatra i snupi* nadam se da su to simptomi T.

----------


## Ruthy

> Elen grlim te...zao mi je puno.. Ali kako kazes ploviti se mora...samo hrabro..
> Anka zeno, cuvaj se!! Drzim 
> I ostalim mojim betocekalicam
>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Reci cu vam simptome koje imam za sad na 14 dnt: trbuh i dalje ima grceve kao da cu dobit, zeđ, i jos se uvijek budim u 4 ujutro..ostalo nis, e da i cicke opet napreduju.


Ja imam i glavobolju, cudne snove, pospanost i rano budjenje, osjecaj neki neobjasnjiv... sve u svemu drugacije.. 10 dnt... vatra kako mozes toliko dugo izdrzati...

----------


## Zima77

Napuhani stomak i ako je trvd je dobar znak tako kaže moj dr.l

----------


## Zima77

Tako je i meni bilo pogotovo zed popila bi litre vode

----------


## Zima77

Svim curama sretno i držim fige a, tuznicama veliki zagrljaj i nemojte se predavati samo naprijed

----------


## Geja

Hi cure, meni danas 5dnt, i niš ne osjećam, osim što me ujutro bolile ruke i noge, nakon spavanjaca...

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Cure, danas sam puno bolje! Ali stomak mi je ogroman, ali neka je. Brzo sam se navikla na njega  :Wink: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## linalena

meni danas 9dnt 3dn , sada je već vrijeme polagano tražiti simptome a ne treba duboko kopati

sise mmm, predobre jedino kaj nesmijemo preko hupsera brže od 3nasat da ne vriskam
trbuh je trbušast i tvrd, grčevi ponekad al me jajnici znaju probosti, i to nad rubom kuka pa prema bubregu )čini mi se malo iza al neka im)
i ajme jučer kihnula, tako me prerezalo popreko čitavog trbuha da sam vikala, jedno 10 min je još bolilo
spavanac se izmjenjuje sa nesanicom, i  majko mila koji sexi san
no glava je hladna, s obzirom na 8 transfer sve već znam, sve sam već prošla

e da i zadnji put sam ušla u HR na NONEU prolaz
doma sam i moja dva peseka mi rade društvo

pusa svima

----------


## bubekica

*linalena* ima tu nekoliko friskih trudnica koje su se kao betocekalice zalile na sexy snove  :Wink: 
saljem veliki kiss i mislim na tebe.

----------


## Frćka

Vatra,za betu!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

> Ja imam i glavobolju, cudne snove, pospanost i rano budjenje, osjecaj neki neobjasnjiv... sve u svemu drugacije.. 10 dnt... vatra kako mozes toliko dugo izdrzati...


Ruthy, testic? :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

> Ruthy, testic?


Joj necu radit testice... vidjet cu u utorak kako sam pa eventualno po betu... testovi mi nisu ni u peti  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Pitanje posto radim stresan i naporan posao tko mi otvara bolovanje ,moze li na temelju pozitivne bete ili moram čekati uzv

----------


## Vrci

Otvara to soc.ginekolog,meni je otvorila odmah po prvoj pozitivnoj beti

----------


## Inesz

> Pitanje posto radim stresan i naporan posao tko mi otvara bolovanje ,moze li na temelju pozitivne bete ili moram čekati uzv


mojoj prijateljici njena soc. ginekol. htjela je otvoriti bolovanje tek nako što se je na uz vidjelo kucanje srca.

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Pitanje posto radim stresan i naporan posao tko mi otvara bolovanje ,moze li na temelju pozitivne bete ili moram čekati uzv


Pa ja mislim da možeš pogotovo jer si bila na IVF na kojem si isto imala pravo biti na bolovanju. Ja sam isto išla nakon pozitivne bete a socijalac mi nije inače baš jako darežljiv

----------


## Muma

*vatra* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu!

----------


## Vrci

> Pa ja mislim da možeš pogotovo jer si bila na IVF na kojem si isto imala pravo biti na bolovanju. Ja sam isto išla nakon pozitivne bete a socijalac mi nije inače baš jako darežljiv


Tako je, ja sam na komplikacije otišla s bolovanja nakon postupka, i samo su me pitale kolika je beta, to sebi upisale i ništa više

----------


## Geja

Hi cure,
super za velike bete, a žalosna za Elenu,ali bit će to. Pozitivu želimo misliti!
Zima 77, vatra, snupi, nestrpljiva anka, ruthy drž te se!
Ja danas 6dnt 5dan, i situacija ovakva: ujutro se probudila u 3:00 i nisam mogla zaspati do 6:30, suha usta (nikad suhlja)...možda je neka imala slične simptome?

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam stalno žedna noću, pogotovo ujutro. Isto sam se budila ranije. Ali meni je to počelo tek negdje 2tj nakon transfera, možda i malo kasnije

----------


## Geja

Hvala Vrci! 
Što znači 6+1 u tvom potpisu? Koliko od transfera si radila betu?

----------


## vatra86

Kad se smirim se javim!! Beta 966!!!!!
Geja ja imam te simptome..
Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da me slijedite.

----------


## Muma

> Kad se smirim se javim!! Beta 966!!!!!
> Geja ja imam te simptome..
> Cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da me slijedite.


Juuuuu huuuuuuu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Čestitam!!!

----------


## Geja

Isusek, vartra, to je sve dobro, ma šta dobro, odlično, super, čestitam!!!!!!!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Vatra i ovdje cestitam

----------


## Zima77

Vatra čestitam

----------


## sybylle

I ja prijavljujem betu 1724.3  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zima77

Super beta čestitam

----------


## sybylle

p.s. *Vatra* čestitam!!!

----------


## Ruthy

> I ja prijavljujem betu 1724.3


wooow bravooo
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Vrci

> Hvala Vrci! 
> Što znači 6+1 u tvom potpisu? Koliko od transfera si radila betu?


Znači da sam na 6+1tt čula srčeko, to je bilo 27.6. 
Betu sam radila 10dan nakon transfera (trodnevni embrij), zato što sam imala dan prije pozitivan testić, pa je dr rekla da mogu 


Čestitam i sybille

----------


## špelkica

Cure, čestitam!!!! Bit će beba  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## riba76

Sybille i Vatra - wow, bravo cure

----------


## Geja

Pridružujem se čestitkama Sybille!!!!Bravo! Ugodnu i lagodnu trudnoću vam želim........

----------


## linalena

vau koje bete, bravo cure  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  
brzo ćete čuti srčeka :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

*Sybylle, Vatra* čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Sybylle cestitam!

----------


## Kadauna

> *Sybylle, Vatra* čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


X i sretno za dalje

----------


## Prozerpina

*Sybille*  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: , *Vatra*, čestitke!!! Lijepo je ovo vidjeti! Sretno!!
Sybille, koja beta!! Koji je to dan?
Prijavljujem današnji fet jedne blastociste,sad ja odbrojavam do 12.7.....

----------


## sybylle

> *Sybille* , *Vatra*, čestitke!!! Lijepo je ovo vidjeti! Sretno!!
> Sybille, koja beta!! Koji je to dan?
> Prijavljujem današnji fet jedne blastociste,sad ja odbrojavam do 12.7.....


Hvala svima!!!

Danas je točno dva tjedna nakon petodnevnog transfera.

Sretno i tebi! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## željkica

*Sybylle, Vatra* čestitkeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Snekica

Vatra, pa ti si nam prva EU trudnica!!! Bar potvrđena na Rodi  :Laughing: 
Sybylle čestitke, beta je odlična!

----------


## sara10

*Vatra* i ovdje ću ti čestitati, bravo vatrice  :Klap: 
Wow *Sybylle* koja betaaaa, čestitam i tebi od srca, tko zna možda bude kod tebe i više od jedne mrve.

Jako mi je drago cure zbog vas i nadam se da ćemo vašim stopama....

----------


## bubekica

*sybylle* cestitam!

----------


## vatra86

evo da i ovdje zahvalim svima na vibrama, figama i cestitkama
i ja vama od srca saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 za visoke bete
*Sybylle* čestitam ti draga!!!
i jos samo da iznesem svoje simptome jos jednom, jer sam ja u ovih 15 dana pretrazila sav google sa simptomima pa mozda nekom dobro dodje
Znaci od 1-7 dnt samo napuhnutost od trogestana, od 7 dnt nadalje grčevi kao pred mengu koji traju i sada, nesanica, i budjenje svaku noc izmedju 3,4 sata, cudni snovi (recimo intimni), e da i jaaako mi je zima, svi u kratkim rukavima a ja u zimskoj majici setam psa.. e da i nakon tog 7 dnt nisam bila napuhnuta, ni cicke bolile, nego se je pojavilo opet na 13 dnt i zeđ mi se je pojavila negdje oko 10 dnt inace nikad nisam zedna.to je sto se tice simptoma. a moram i reci da nisam strogo mirovala, zivim na 3 katu, non stop idem gore-dole, svaki dan setnja sa psom nekad i 2x, kupala sam se u moru, suncala poslije 17 sati, isla na kampiranje, jahala konja, bila u shoppingu, nosila necakinju koja ima 10 kila, čistila po kuci, usisavala, peglala, prala ves i nosila kosaru punu mokrog vesa..to je bilo prije bete, sad neke stvari vise necu raditi, nego odmarati i uzivati, a radit cu samo ono sta je nuzno...
saljem puseeee svima!!!

----------


## boss

vatra i Sybylle cestitam vam ako bog da do kraja da zajedno cekamo termin. 
p.s. sad ide najgori period bar meni cekanje prvog pregleda otegne se ko gladna godina.

----------


## linalena

a ja jutros ispišala minus, simptomi raznorazni prisutni no eto sve je to do našeg utrogestana (lošeg vina)

ali čim mene počnu boljeti zglobovi, pogotovo koljena da ne mogu zaspati , znam da M stiže

pusa svima i vibrice za dalje

----------


## sybylle

> i jos samo da iznesem svoje simptome jos jednom, jer sam ja u ovih 15 dana pretrazila sav google sa simptomima pa mozda nekom dobro dodje
> Znaci od 1-7 dnt samo napuhnutost od trogestana, od 7 dnt nadalje grčevi kao pred mengu koji traju i sada, nesanica, i budjenje svaku noc izmedju 3,4 sata, cudni snovi (recimo intimni), e da i jaaako mi je zima, svi u kratkim rukavima a ja u zimskoj majici setam psa.. e da i nakon tog 7 dnt nisam bila napuhnuta, ni cicke bolile, nego se je pojavilo opet na 13 dnt i zeđ mi se je pojavila negdje oko 10 dnt inace nikad nisam zedna.to je sto se tice simptoma. a moram i reci da nisam strogo mirovala, zivim na 3 katu, non stop idem gore-dole, svaki dan setnja sa psom nekad i 2x, kupala sam se u moru, suncala poslije 17 sati, isla na kampiranje, jahala konja, bila u shoppingu, nosila necakinju koja ima 10 kila, čistila po kuci, usisavala, peglala, prala ves i nosila kosaru punu mokrog vesa..to je bilo prije bete, sad neke stvari vise necu raditi, nego odmarati i uzivati, a radit cu samo ono sta je nuzno...
> saljem puseeee svima!!!


Potpisala bih se na većinu ovog što je Vatra napisala za simptome. Jedino što nisam bila jako napuhnuta-čak dosta manje nego prošli puta. Sve ostalo je bilo tu-grčevi kao pred mengu, nesanica i buđenje po noći da pijem vodu, isto mi je bilo izuzetno hladno zadnjih dana (i sad još spavam u dugoj pidžami pod poplunom i pokrivačem) a cice me bole samo povremeno, na dodir. U principu ništa što bi me uvjerilo da sam trudna, tako da sam bila dosta opuštena i po pitanju mirovanja-prošli vikend bila u svatovima i cijelu noć plesala, šetnjica svaki dan i uobičajeni kućanski poslovi jer mi je tako vrijeme brže prošlo.

Sretno svima koji još čekaju i kooji se tek spremaju u postupak! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*linalena*, žao mi je zbog minusa  :Sad:

----------


## hrki

sybylle čestitam,da dalje bude sve školski

----------


## Mali Mimi

> evo da i ovdje zahvalim svima na vibrama, figama i cestitkama
> i ja vama od srca saljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1 za visoke bete
> *Sybylle* čestitam ti draga!!!
> i jos samo da iznesem svoje simptome jos jednom, jer sam ja u ovih 15 dana pretrazila sav google sa simptomima pa mozda nekom dobro dodje
> Znaci od 1-7 dnt samo napuhnutost od trogestana, od 7 dnt nadalje grčevi kao pred mengu koji traju i sada, nesanica, i budjenje svaku noc izmedju 3,4 sata, cudni snovi (recimo intimni), e da i jaaako mi je zima, svi u kratkim rukavima a ja u zimskoj majici setam psa.. e da i nakon tog 7 dnt nisam bila napuhnuta, ni cicke bolile, nego se je pojavilo opet na 13 dnt i zeđ mi se je pojavila negdje oko 10 dnt inace nikad nisam zedna.to je sto se tice simptoma. a moram i reci da nisam strogo mirovala, zivim na 3 katu, non stop idem gore-dole, svaki dan setnja sa psom nekad i 2x, kupala sam se u moru, suncala poslije 17 sati, isla na kampiranje, jahala konja, bila u shoppingu, nosila necakinju koja ima 10 kila, čistila po kuci, usisavala, peglala, prala ves i nosila kosaru punu mokrog vesa..to je bilo prije bete, sad neke stvari vise necu raditi, nego odmarati i uzivati, a radit cu samo ono sta je nuzno...
> saljem puseeee svima!!!


Jel se sjećaš šta sam ti rekla kad si se jadala kako nemaš nekih simptoma nakon transfera?
Zato ja kažem da stvarno ne treba iščitavati te simptome nego mozak na pašu do testa ili bete koji su jedini pravi pokazatelji trudnoće

----------


## snupi

Sybylle  bravo , sad dalje skolski, ja jos brojim sedam dana do bete lagano me  pocela primati nervoza!

----------


## elen

Fala svima na riječima utjehe i podrške... :Heart:  Puno mi to znači..
Sybylle, Vatra, Zima od srca vam čestitam i veselim se zbog vas...dajete nadu  :Smile: 
Linalena, žal mi je i znam kak se osjećaš :Love:  drži se
Svim čekalicama želim puuuuuno sreće!!

----------


## Inesz

elen, žao mi je radi negativne bete. napuni baterije na godišnjem i sretno dalje.

čestitam friškim trudnicama, sretno cure dalje ~~~~~~ sve do živorođenog djeteta.



a ako koja hoće pročiti tablicu iz lonka:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80916-V...68#post2439968

gdje se daju šanse za živorođeno dijete prema dobi žene i broju dobivenih jajnih stanica  a na temelju analize više od 400 000 ivf-postupaka.

----------


## butterfly101

> Jel se sjećaš šta sam ti rekla kad si se jadala kako nemaš nekih simptoma nakon transfera?
> Zato ja kažem da stvarno ne treba iščitavati te simptome nego mozak na pašu do testa ili bete koji su jedini pravi pokazatelji trudnoće


Potpuno se slažem, moram navesti da nisam ni ja imala nikakvih simptoma,ali kad vrtim film unazad znam samo da sam se noću budila 
3-4 puta,žeđ i pišanje u kompletu...uglavnom bio je mm okrivljen da me budi noću (a ja trudna)  :Smile:

----------


## Zima77

Moja ponovljena beta je 2175 ne treba vise ponavljati uzv je u petak,,,,presretna sam neka svi dozive ovaj dan

----------


## sybylle

> Moja ponovljena beta je 2175 ne treba vise ponavljati uzv je u petak,,,,presretna sam neka svi dozive ovaj dan


Bravo!  :Klap:  Nek sve i dalje bude po PS-u!

----------


## butterfly101

> Moja ponovljena beta je 2175 ne treba vise ponavljati uzv je u petak,,,,presretna sam neka svi dozive ovaj dan


suuuper....sad možeš petak doćekati u miru i sa strpljenjem ~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:

----------


## željkica

*zima*  :Very Happy:

----------


## ana 03

Mene jako grči stomak ne kao pms nego skroz drugačije... Da li je to od utrića?

----------


## sara10

> Moja ponovljena beta je 2175 ne treba vise ponavljati uzv je u petak,,,,presretna sam neka svi dozive ovaj dan


*Zima* ODLIČNO  :Very Happy:  Nisam ni sumnjala u ishod duplanja tvoje bete, bravo. Želim ti sreću do kraja trudnoće.

----------


## vatra86

Zima odlicna beta  :fige:  za uzv..
Kako tako rano uzv, ja tek za 20 dana..di je to?
Ana i mene je grcilo, ali bas kao da cu procurit..koji ti dnt?
Ajmo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jos novih trudnica!!!

----------


## Ruthy

> Zima odlicna beta  za uzv..
> Kako tako rano uzv, ja tek za 20 dana..di je to?
> Ana i mene je grcilo, ali bas kao da cu procurit..koji ti dnt?
> Ajmo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za jos novih trudnica!!!


Zar i dalje te mucii kao da ces dobiti M?

----------


## Frćka

> *Zima* ODLIČNO  Nisam ni sumnjala u ishod duplanja tvoje bete, bravo. Želim ti sreću do kraja trudnoće.


Potpisujem! :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ruthy ma sad me kao pika u maternici, i to vise na lijevo...jooj koje si ja muke zadajem..sama sebi..

----------


## Ruthy

Ne brini se draga trudniceeee... nisi jedina koja si zadaje vise briga nego sto je normalnom covjeku potrebno..

----------


## linalena

meni se čini da sam previdjela čestitati Boss i Sybylle, drage moje  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

jako mi paše od jučer ležati, spava mi se stalno al jako nemirno spavam, samo što zaspim razbudim se

mrzim onaj osjećaj curenja, no to je od utrića i nije stalno kakav mi inače zna biti

za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima nama

----------


## riba76

Zima,odlicna beta!
Sad samo uzivancija

----------


## splicanka30

Čestitam svima na pozitivnim betama,a čekalicama sretnoooo

----------


## željkica

> Ruthy ma sad me kao pika u maternici, i to vise na lijevo...jooj koje si ja muke zadajem..sama sebi..


to ti je normalno ne boj se!

----------


## žužy

Čestitam svima na lijepim betama!Joj kak je lijepo čuti tolko lijepih vijesti konačno!  :Very Happy: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za još plusiča i pozitivnih beta!

----------


## Geja

Hi girls, s ovoliko dobre vibre, dobro je biti trudan! ja se opet probudila po noći, nepce suho..inače jučer cijeli dan me znoj obljevao, al ne od vrućine. Ovo pišem jer ne znam ni sama kaj bi mislila!!??Meni danas 7dnt.
Drugo ništa ne osjećam, niti me frči niti grči.
Inače, htjela bih podjeliti s vama što sam poduzela prije i nakon transfera da čujem što i vi mislite.BIla prije postupka na tretmanu kod bioenergetičarke, da me malo ojača, uzimam plave alge (AQUASOURCE) od kojih mi je probava regulirana, uzimam homeopatski pripravak za odžavanje ploda (to sam ja sebi tak rastumačila) i vježbam autogeni trening svaki dan (tehnika za postizanje mirnoće).

----------


## linalena

Vatro mene pika više na desnoj  :Laughing: i pedalj iznad pubične kosti malo udesno mi je u trbuhu tvrdo, i čini mi se da mi je trbuh u donjem dijelu malo ispupčen (oanj dio ispod špekeca) 

spava mi se grozno, izgleda da i mene žeđ prati; no kada razmislim možda je prvi simptom bio grozan i meni potpuno neuobičajen a to su prištići po leđima
probudila se jako gladna 

Geja41 super za sve ove tehnike, držim fige

----------


## snupi

ja  spavam ko zec 3 puta sam isla pisati u 2. 10, u 5.30 ,7,45., za sad nemam nikakvih drugih siimptoma osim kaj mi se spava, cice me ne bole(ne bole me ni inace kad imam menzes), jedino me 5 dan malo zaboljelo dolje (trajalo je oko 3 minute) kao da cu dobiti mezes  nakon toga vise nista!

----------


## snupi

i da stalno mi je zima dok idem spavati jucer, am spaval sa 3 deke a inace sam vruca cura,

----------


## željkica

snupi he he sviđa mi se to tvoje!!!!!!!!
ja sam isto samo spavala da sam čak i na poslu zaspala  :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Geja nemam pojma o tim pripravcima ali drzim  :fige:  da pomognu
Snupi meni su ti tvoji simptomi obecavajuci..
I ja sam se nocas probudila 3 puta i kao piski mi se a kad ono 3 kapi..
I cicke malo sa strane boluckaju ali kad ih stisnem, i ta zeđ i to pikanje, skroz do prepona osjetim.
Ruthy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ruthy

Cure, beta je nula... žao mi je što prekidam predivan pozitivan niz... mislim da sam se malo previše nadala... sad boli ali idemo dalje.. poslije zasluženog odmora...  :Heart:  svima, i hvala na podršci...

----------


## snupi

i ja se nekak potajno nadam da  je ovo ono pravo i da budem imala troznamenkastu betu!

----------


## Muma

*Ruthy* žao mi je što nisi upala u ovaj preeeeeedobar krug beta  :Sad:   :Love: 
*elen* ... također!  :Sad:   :Love: 

Curice moje, tako sam sretna radi svih vas ostalih koje javljate lijepe vijesti....*vatra*, *zima*, *linalena*, ...nek vas se što više priključi i upotpni ovo ljeto! Prekrasno je čitati takve vijesti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tonkica

Ruthy žao mi je

----------


## vatra86

Evo cure samo da potvrdim da se je moja beta poduplala i danas 17 dnt iznosi 2022,3  :Very Happy:

----------


## Geja

Ruthy, to je sada tako, ali to nije kraj, ide se dalje. Držim fige, a ti sad prikupljaj snagu.
Ostale curke super, vatra, linalena, zima..uživajte i rodile najslađe bebice na svijetu!!!

Sorry ako prekidam slavljeničko raspoloženje, ali ja se upravo vratila od svog ginekogoga (išla po uputnicu za betu), kad ono, veli sestra da mi bolovanje ističe u četvrtak (14 dana za šifru N97), jer se broje i subote i nedjelje i sveci i petci u tih 14 dana..a ja na bolovanju od punkcije, i to je taman u petak 14 dana. I što sad, on ne može produžiti bolovanje, jel se vi koje ste na bolovanju isto vraćate na posao nakon tih 14 dana? A ja idem vadit betu tek u petak, to će biti 9dnt...

----------


## snupi

vatra mislim da tebe cekaju dvije bebe a ne jedna! Ja sam prije 15-estak minuta povračala ne znam da si sam dobila crijevnu nervozu ili to znaci nekaj drugo.Geja ne znam kaj da kazem ne znam puno o tome!

----------


## linalena

Geja da tako je to, možeš tražiti papire za komisiju a oni će ti produljiti bolovanje bez problema

----------


## jo1974

Linalena ova tvoja beta toliko me raduje kao da sam je ja izvadila još jučer sam ujutro mislila na tebe ,o bože gledam tvoj potpis i mislim si pa zar još jedan minus dokle a kasnije kad sam vidjela betu ne da sam bila sretna nego cijeli sam dan  poskakivala od sreče,sretno ti rodice moja ,sretno do kraja i samo školski.

Naravno čestitam i svim novopečenim trudnicama,no Linalena je posebno jer se več dugo virtualno družimo.

----------


## krojachica

Vatra, draga cestitam! ja slučajno zalutala ovdje, a družile smo se na "inseminacijama",
nego nisam pratila: jeli ti to uspio prvi IVF?
nisam još skužila što je sa Snupi?

----------


## željkica

Ruthy  :Love:  nema odustajanja!!!!!
vatra odlično  :Very Happy: 

kad bi snupi trebala vadit betu?

----------


## Frćka

> Cure, beta je nula... žao mi je što prekidam predivan pozitivan niz... mislim da sam se malo previše nadala... sad boli ali idemo dalje.. poslije zasluženog odmora...  svima, i hvala na podršci...


Jako mi je žao, baš sam se nadala! :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

> Evo cure samo da potvrdim da se je moja beta poduplala i danas 17 dnt iznosi 2022,3


*Vatrice* :Klap:  :Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

Snupi vadi betu za 7 dana. Snopy,nadam se da nije crijevna viroza...

----------


## Geja

ma kakva crijevna viroza, tko još za vrijeme čekanja na betu dobije crijevnu!? rekla bi da imaš prve simptome, ili se to bar meni tako čini..Meni by the way sad se čini da imam povišenu temperaturu, malo me kao glava bolucka..nadam se najboljem. 



> vatra mislim da tebe cekaju dvije bebe a ne jedna! Ja sam prije 15-estak minuta povračala ne znam da si sam dobila crijevnu nervozu ili to znaci nekaj drugo.Geja ne znam kaj da kazem ne znam puno o tome!

----------


## vatra86

Cure moje ja bi.se raspala da imam dvojceke koliko sam sitna..  :Laughing: 
Krojachice ovo mi je trudnoca iz prvog stimuliranog, u prva 2 prirodna nije bilo j.s. Kakvo je kod tebe stanje?
Geja svi imamo temperaturu na utricima ali ~~~~~~~~~~~ neka i ostane 
Snupi nadam se da nije viroza, prije ce bit nervoza ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## boss

snupi kakva crijevna viroza to te stomak napominje da je vrijeme da nam se pridruzis.

----------


## Zima77

Neka to otvori na sifru z31 dobiješ sedam dana ,ja sam bila na bolovanju od punkcije sifra n98 sretno

----------


## Zima77

Vatra super duplanje bravo i ja mislim da kod tebe blizanci

----------


## Zima77

Snupi vibram da je to ,,,,plus

----------


## snupi

Hvala drage kaj vjeujete u mene! Povracala sam valjda zbog niskoga tlaka i nervoze!

----------


## sybylle

*Ruthy* baš mi je žao što nije sada uspjelo i držim fige da sljedeći bude dobitan  :fige: 

*Geja* mislim da pomaže sve što dovodi do toga da se opustiš i da se ti dobro osjećaš, zato samo go for it

*Vatra* bravo za betu  :Klap: 

*Snupi*  ovi tvoji simptomi zvuče kao i moji tako da ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## suzy.s

*geja* pitaj gin. da ti da papire za komisiju tamo priložiš nalaz ( vjerovatno ti piše mirovanje) i nemaš problema produžiti će ti barem dok prođe beta pa češ viditi za dalje!!!

----------


## ana 03

Cure moje s lijepim tetama betama da na dalje sve bude školski i čestitam Vam... Ostale tete borite se i dalje za svoje bebolince i neka vam misli na taj majčinski osjećaj da još više snage. Da meni se ta bol iz desnog dijel trbuha spuštala u prepone  što god to značilo. Cike me bole spava mi se i stalnom mi neka muka od tog svega vjerojatno baš i ne mirujem pa mi poslje bude krivo jesam li baš sve to morala obaviti... E da jučer me ekstra frkalo i na kraju se nisam mogla ustati s wc.

----------


## vatra86

Ana tocno znam kako ti je..
Mene sinoc bas jako boljelo lijeva strana i bol se siri u preponu i prema bubrezima..ali kad legnem onda manje, valjda se preforsiram preko dana. Moram malo stati, barem di uzv-a.. 
Cure tko nam je slijedeci za betu ili mozda testic???

----------


## linalena

čekam  :Cekam: čekam :Cekam: čekam :Cekam: 

meni tlak nizak 105/70 i kada me bubne vrućina ili zagušljivi prostor lovi me nesvjestica - no znam ja to smiriti
al me prvo primilo na stolici za vađenje krvi  a inače se ne bojim ili kaj, dapače dobrovoljni sam davatelj
pa poslije u redu za platiti
uff sve od uzbuđenja

cure i da patim, od nadam se, akutnog OKPa iliti opsesivnokompluzivnog poremećaja koji se sastoji od stalnog gledanja u gaće, dobro da kako puno pijem i puno pišam pa svako malo imam izgovor. Al sam se na putu iz vađenja krvi teško othrvala porivu da u autu škicnem kak je dole

----------


## krojachica

> Cure moje ja bi.se raspala da imam dvojceke koliko sam sitna.. 
> Krojachice ovo mi je trudnoca iz prvog stimuliranog, u prva 2 prirodna nije bilo j.s. Kakvo je kod tebe stanje?
> Geja svi imamo temperaturu na utricima ali ~~~~~~~~~~~ neka i ostane 
> Snupi nadam se da nije viroza, prije ce bit nervoza ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


spremam se za prvi IVF, nestimulirani (ili blago stimulirani)
kakvu si ti sad stimulaciju imala?

e, da imam još jedno pitanjce, koji dan ciklusa se obićno radi transfer?
trebala sam ovaj mjesec na IVF ali neznam da li ću stići prije godišnjih.

----------


## linalena

beta mi ej danas 13dnt 291,5, čini mi se to super

----------


## jo1974

Ma je Linalena to je super opusti se znaš da iza svake kiše sunce grane neka ti sunce sjaji moja rodice do susreta s tvojim bebačom

----------


## Kadauna

> čekam čekamčekam
> 
> meni tlak nizak 105/70 i kada me bubne vrućina ili zagušljivi prostor lovi me nesvjestica - no znam ja to smiriti
> al me prvo primilo na stolici za vađenje krvi  a inače se ne bojim ili kaj, dapače dobrovoljni sam davatelj
> pa poslije u redu za platiti
> uff sve od uzbuđenja
> 
> *cure i da patim, od nadam se, akutnog OKPa iliti opsesivnokompluzivnog poremećaja koji se sastoji od stalnog gledanja u gaće,* dobro da kako puno pijem i puno pišam pa svako malo imam izgovor. Al sam se na putu iz vađenja krvi teško


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Mojca

linalena...  :Love:  u potpunosti te razumijem... taj OKP je mene pratio i u snovima sve do kraja trudnoće... 
Drži se, biti će sve ok.

----------


## bubekica

> e, da imam još jedno pitanjce, koji dan ciklusa se obićno radi transfer?
> trebala sam ovaj mjesec na IVF ali neznam da li ću stići prije godišnjih.


Transfer se ne radi odredjeni dan ciklusa nego odredjeni dan nakon punkcije, najcesce je to 3. ili 5. dan nakon punkcije, rijetko 2. ili 4. Punkcija ovisi o napredovanju folikula, 36h nakon primanja stoperice se radi. Recimo da to okvirno pada 11-15 dan.

----------


## vatra86

Linalena  :Very Happy:  super!!! Samo nek tako nastavi..skupa cemo odbrojavati do poroda..  :Wink: 
Krojachice u mom slucaju stoperica je bila 7 dc..

----------


## Frćka

> beta mi ej danas 13dnt 291,5, čini mi se to super


Ajme super se dupla! :Very Happy: 
Za dalje~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:

----------


## Frćka

*Krojachice* evo u mom slučaju do sad jednom 9 dan, dva puta 7 dan, i ovaj put večeras, 8 dan! :Smile:  
Punkcija će biti u subotu ujutro, a transfer još neznam, inače je 3 dan u prirodnom ciklusu (jer većinom bude 1 j.s.), meni možda bude, jer je stimulirani, 5 dan, ovisi o napredovanju oplođenih embrija, ako ih bude i ako bude sve uredu!

----------


## Frćka

Ovi dani (9,7,8) se odnose na štopericu! :Taps: 
Od nje se onda računa punkcija, pa transfer! :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ovo moje okvirno 11-15 dan ciklusa se odnosilo na punkciju.

----------


## krojachica

> Transfer se ne radi odredjeni dan ciklusa nego odredjeni dan nakon punkcije, najcesce je to 3. ili 5. dan nakon punkcije, rijetko 2. ili 4. Punkcija ovisi o napredovanju folikula, 36h nakon primanja stoperice se radi. Recimo da to okvirno pada 11-15 dan.


nespretno sam se izrazila: znam da se transfer ne radi odrđeni dan ciklusa
nego me je zanimalo kada to obično pada? 
odnosno kada vam nakon prvog dana M u IVF ciklusu vaš doktor više ne treba?

budući moj (a i ja) uskoro idemo na godišnji.

----------


## bubekica

to ti jako ovisi, koliko ce bit embrija, koji dan ce bit transfer, koji dan ce bit punkcija....

----------


## Frćka

Bubekica ti je dobro napisala, punkcija između 11-15 dana cca, punkcija je tebi, ako imaš ustaljene cikluse, negdje oko dana kad si radila i inseminacije (prije O), a 3-5 dana nakon toga transfer.
Sve ovisi o tvom ciklusu kakav je inače, ja imam kraću prvu fazu pa bude sve ranije, kao što je bilo i kod Vatre!

----------


## Ginger

u prirodnjacima je transfer gotovo uvijek 3.dan nakon punkcije
nema se tu šta čekati blastocista....

----------


## bubekica

promaklo mi je da je rijec o prirodnjaku...
ako je prirodnjak, onda je 2. ili 3. dan transfer (puno cesce 3. dan).

----------


## Frćka

U zagradi je stavila (ili blago stimulirani), šta nebi onda trebalo bit više j.s. pa možda čekaju do 5.dana? Neznam, pitam! :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Frckaa koliko folikula imas? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budu lipe stanice i da svi folikuli budu puni

----------


## Frćka

> Frckaa koliko folikula imas? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da budu lipe stanice i da svi folikuli budu puni


5! Ja se nadam! Rekao je 4 velika i 1 maji! :Wink: 
Hvalaaaa trudnice! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Moja zadnja inekcija i prospe mi se pola! :gaah: 
Danas su mi dali gonale da sama miješam iz jedne šprice, pa u drugu jer mi je doza 150 i pola ove jedne sam prosula jer sam prejako izvukla ono na vrhu kad sam uvlačila nazad otopljeni gonal, jesam šta zeznula? Mislim jesam, ali fali cca pola od 75, nije strašno? :Unsure:

----------


## Ruthy

> 5! Ja se nadam! Rekao je 4 velika i 1 maji!
> Hvalaaaa trudnice!


 :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

Aaaa *Ruthy* tebe ću izgrlit kad tad! :Love:  :Kiss:  :Heart:

----------


## Ruthy

> Aaaa *Ruthy* tebe ću izgrlit kad tad!


Idealno grljenje bi bilo kada bi nam smetali veeeliki trbusi...

----------


## Kadauna

> Moja zadnja inekcija i prospe mi se pola!
> Danas su mi dali gonale da sama miješam iz jedne šprice, pa u drugu jer mi je doza 150 i pola ove jedne sam prosula jer sam prejako izvukla ono na vrhu kad sam uvlačila nazad otopljeni gonal, jesam šta zeznula? Mislim jesam, ali fali cca pola od 75, nije strašno?


ako je danas i štoperica, onda ne bih rekla da je nešto strašno..........

----------


## Frćka

> ako je danas i štoperica, onda ne bih rekla da je nešto strašno..........


Uh, onda dobro! Danas je, da! :Smile:  Već sam mislila sušit papir, pa da dobijem prah nazad, pa opet u otopinu... :Laughing: 
Hvala! :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

> Idealno grljenje bi bilo kada bi nam smetali veeeliki trbusi...


E pa hoće! :Trep trep:

----------


## Geja

Meni punkcija bila 12 dan ciklusa, a štoperica 10 dan. Bila u stimuliranom ciklusu i 5 dan nakon transfer.
inače ima li koja simptome glavobolje, i to da ne popušta već dva dana (kao neka migrena). Ne znam što da mislim. Sve drugo ok. Puno pozdrava i snage svim čekalicama na transfer i betu (pozitivnu, naravno!).

----------


## Inesz

Geja generacijo sretno! ~~~~~~ 
Jesi li se upisala na temu:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...20#post2440120

važno je! tnx

----------


## Ginger

> cure i da patim, od nadam se, akutnog OKPa iliti opsesivnokompluzivnog poremećaja koji se sastoji od stalnog gledanja u gaće, dobro da kako puno pijem i puno pišam pa svako malo imam izgovor. Al sam se na putu iz vađenja krvi teško othrvala porivu da u autu škicnem kak je dole


 :Laughing: 
al kužim te totalno
ja i danas (11+1) stalno gledam u gaće  :Rolling Eyes: 
i božesačuvaj da netko kupi wc papir u boji, mislim da bih ga upucala

----------


## linalena

meni su i dalje sise stalno prisutan simptom
spava mi se, al dosta nemirno spavam
oni bolovi dole su jako rijetki al me zna iznenada ostro probosti
koza na licu mi je suha no dobila sam sitne pristeke po ledjima
budim se gladna a jako se brzo zasitim

vatro, boss, zimo kak je kod vas?

----------


## Geja

Inesz, hvala!
Linalena, kako nema potvrđenih trudinica, evo mene, kao potencijalne sa svojim razmišljanjima...
naime, krulji mi u trbuhu, ništa me ne probada, cicke ne bole ko prvih dana uzimanja utrića, drugih manifestacija baš i nemam osim što bi mogla spavati cijeli dan, ili ležati.koža mi se pročistila..ima li koja od vas ovako nešto, iako znam da je sve vrlo individualno..ja nisam vadila još betu  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ma kod mene cice bole ali su ispuhane, trbuh svako toliko se javi ona bol na lijevo i onda krene u preponu i prema bubregu, spava mi se a ne mogu spavati, budim se ponoci, a i apetit mi se malo otvorio, napokon.. A pristevi su mi dosli jos pod stimulacijom..to je to kod mene..

----------


## sara10

*Frćka* sve će to biti dobro, držim velikeeee, velikeeee  :fige:  za punkciju u subotu!!!!

*Geja* ne želim biti babaroga, ali meni je migrena definitivno znak menzesa, iako, kako si i sama rekla, je sve individualno.

----------


## Frćka

Hvala *Sarice*! :Kiss:  Ja tebi držim  :fige:  i čekam! :Raspa:  :Smile:

----------


## linalena

> Linalena, kako nema potvrđenih trudinica, evo mene, kao potencijalne sa svojim razmišljanjima...
> naime, krulji mi u trbuhu, ništa me ne probada, cicke ne bole ko prvih dana uzimanja utrića, drugih manifestacija baš i nemam osim što bi mogla spavati cijeli dan, ili ležati.koža mi se pročistila..ima li koja od vas ovako nešto, iako znam da je sve vrlo individualno..ja nisam vadila još betu


ja se od neki dan budim gladna ko nikada do sada, ali nemam naviku jesti ujutro, moram početi raditi na tome
meni se doista koža lica pročistila, ma zapravo nije iskočila ona jedna bubuljica koja me uvijek prati u PMSu ali velim mali pristići na leđima na kojima inače niš, a ne mogu reći da je od znoja jer me tek od jučer oplahuje vrućina - uopće ne pratim temperaturu

Geja drž se i pridruži se klubu 39+ pa da tamo zajedno slavimo trudnoću u četrdesetim

----------


## linalena

geja, sara i frćko ******************** trudničke malo prašine za vas

----------


## boss

> meni su i dalje sise stalno prisutan simptom
> spava mi se, al dosta nemirno spavam
> oni bolovi dole su jako rijetki al me zna iznenada ostro probosti
> koza na licu mi je suha no dobila sam sitne pristeke po ledjima
> budim se gladna a jako se brzo zasitim
> 
> vatro, boss, zimo kak je kod vas?


ja jos uvjek mirujem , malo se smirila hiperstimulacija al je zato stitna poludila. meni dole neznam kako objasniti ispod stomaka nateklo ustvari nije nateklo vec materica se vidi kako je malo ispala, valjda ja sitna a ona raste pa si trazi mjesta. imam 9.7 zakazan uz jedva cekam i nadam se tad bar jednom  :Heart:  .

----------


## Zima77

Idem stalno na wc ,spavam po cijele dane a o hrani da ne govorim sve slistim u trenu,,,',

----------


## sybylle

Ja danas vidjela 2 gestacijska mjehurića na uzv-u  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Sybylle- čestitke od srca!!! Takav scenarij priželjkujem i ja!

----------


## željkica

*Sybylle*  :Very Happy:  čestitam iželim ti mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Frćka

> *Sybylle*  čestitam iželim ti mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću!!!!!!!!!


Potpisujem! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Geja

Sybille sve ti najbolje želim, sve se odvija u pravom smjeru!
Cure, ja prijavljujem danas betu 0,5. Ništa dakle. Idemo dalje, i pozdravljam vas sve do nekog idućeg puta. Želim puno novih bebica, čekalicama da im se želje usliše, a već trudnima da rode zdrave slatke bebice. Bok...

----------


## tonkica

Sybylle baš predivno, sve najbolje za dalje.
Geja žao mi je.

----------


## linalena

Sybylle  super, koji ti je danas dc? (čestitke na Odbrojavanju)

Geja generaciju, jako mi je žao i nadam se da ćeš već iza ljeta objaviti puno puno veću betu, drž se

meni se izgleda smečkasto brljavljenje zaustavilo, ali danas od tada me opet dosta intenzivno prati onaj osjećaj pred M, da nema svih drugih simptoma bila bi zabrinutija

----------


## željkica

*linalena* ja ti iz osobnog iskustva mogu reć da sam sve do nedavno imala osjećaj kao da ću dobit i bila sam zabrinuta tako da te razumjem,al ti se opusti i uživaj jer ipak si trudna i nema loših mislii!!!!!!!!!! ( koliko je lakše tješit druge a ja kukavica na stotu  :Smile: )

----------


## snupi

Sybille kak bi ti cure rekle a i ja se pridruzujem za  dosadnu i skolsku trudnoču. Lina pa ti si trudna kakvo smeđarenje,  tii si trudna i ne ma nikakvog smeđarenja!

----------


## sara10

*Sybylle* predivno, čestitam ti od srca, neka bude mirno do kraja  :Klap: 
*Nestrpljiva anka* kada je tvoja beta?? Meni je danas 6 dnt!!! Još ovoliko treba izdržat, joooj!!!

*Geja41* žao mi je  :Love: 
*Linalena* samo pomali i mirno, bit će sve dobro.

----------


## sybylle

Hvala svima! Danas mi je 5 tjedana i 2 dana.

*Geja* žao mi je što ovaj put nije uspjelo  :Sad: 

*linalena, snupi, nestrpljiva anka, sara*...držim fige da i kod vas prvo bude šok od pozitivne bete, a onda sve školski i dosadno  :fige:

----------


## sybylle

> Sybylle  super, koji ti je danas dc? (čestitke na Odbrojavanju)


Linalena, pa kako mi je promaklo čestitati!!! Nisam uopće pratila što je u potpisu i sad bacim pogled na odbrojavanje i postane mi sve jasno  :Smile:  Dakle, čestitam  :Very Happy:  Na tebe se sad odnosi samo ovo nek bude školski i dosadno  :Klap: 
p.s. Danas mi je 5tj. i 2 dana.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Sara- meni je 7. dnt danas, ali ne planiram vaditi betu do 14.dnt. Ali radila sam LH-test (njih imam puno, a HCG-test samo jedan) i skroz je negativan. Znam da je to s LH-testovima besmisleno, ali eto.  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

*Nestrplj. anka* zašto LH test, zar on nije za utvrđivanje ovulacije?! A ionako je još rano za testove, najbolje tako kako si rekla vadit betu, al najranije 12 dnt. Nadajmo se da su se naše mrve/mrva implantirale!!

----------


## Vrci

Meni je lh test bio pozitivan, i zato sam išla raditi onaj na trudnoću. Rekla mi je dr da mogu i tako vidjeti. Ali on mora biti ful pozitivan, znači ne samo da se crtica vidi

I da, meni je lh test bio pozitivan od 8-9dnt

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ja sam mjerila BT i danas mi je pala. U prirodnim ciklusu sutra ne bi trebala stići M. Budući da me od jutra boli i glava, a pad T i glavobolja su mi inače sigurni znaci nadolazeće M, malo sam zbedirana.  :Undecided:

----------


## ljubilica

*anka* ne budi zbedirana prije reda  :oklagija:  glava te možda boli od tolikog pritiska i razmišljanja a i od promjene vremena..

----------


## željkica

anka baš si nestrpljiva!ne muči samu sebe prije vremena nepotrebno ! :Taps:

----------


## Argente

I ja sam isto kao Vrci (samo koji dan kasnije).
Ima neka fora kako LH trakica detektira trudnoću, riječ je o alfa/beta lancima hCG-a, sličnosti s LH itd., zaboravila sam, proguglajte si...samo to je prilično nepouzdana metoda jer je nekima LH povišen cijeli ciklus pa im je trakica uvijek debelo pozitivna. I mislim da beta mora biti već prilično visoka da bi je LH trakica detektirala.

----------


## Vrci

Meni je pozitivna lh bila na betu od 50.

Ali rekla mi je dr da to ovisi i o našim receptorima u organizmu i neke takve stvari. Znači može biti istina, ali ne mora. Ja sam probala jer nisam imala testića, a inače nikad osim sa štopericom nisam vidjela pozitivnu trakicu. Uvijek je bila neka bljedunjava crta

----------


## snupi

ja kalkuliram pisati test ili ne, ionak tak idem vaditi  betu  u ponedjeljak makar mi je u utorak 14- dan!

----------


## Zima77

Ja sam test radila na12dan sretno

----------


## snupi

hvala draga!

----------


## snupi

a ti imala transfer na koji dan i koliko stanični su bili?

----------


## sara10

*Snupi* SRETNO, da bude pozitivno (test, beta)!!!!

*Nestrpljiva anka* nije ništa gotovo dok se ne dokaže, ma i mene uvik zbediraju neki simptomi menzesa, al nada umire zadnja!!!

----------


## Inesz

> I mislim da beta mora biti već prilično visoka da bi je LH trakica detektirala.


na uputama LH trakica (biognost) piše da  je testna traka tamnija od kontrolne trake tek kada je beta u krvi veća od 1000.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Ja sam izgubila nadu. I stomak koji mi je bio kao kugla sad je ravan. Mislim da ništa od postupka, a baš sam se nadala. Možda M i ne probije kroz Utriće, ... Kako god, ako ne dođe M prije, test ne radim prije 12 dnt. 

Recite da li se beta mora vaditi i ako dođe M? Kao službena potvrda?

----------


## kismet

*anka,* ja sam imala klasičan pms + očajni menstrualni grčevi, ali kad 11 dnt nisam dobila, pišnula sam test da mogu prestati sa lijekovima, kad ono...ne muči samu sebe, ako ne dobiješ, za što držim fige, pišni test 11 dnt (ako su trodnevni u pitanju).

u spontanoj trudnoći sam imala drukčije simptome, recimo sada su me cice zabolile tek oko 15 tt, mučnine 0 bodova pa sam stalno gledala slikicu s uvz-a da se uvjerim da sam zaista trudna...

Sretno, tebi i svim čekalicama, tužnicama veliki hug!

----------


## vatra86

Anka ne bediraj se prije vremena, mene je trbuh bolio bas kao da trebam dobiti a test sam radila na 11 dnt. I trbuh mi je jos uvijek ravan od 8 dnt..
Snupi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za poz test
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Ja uzivam,pa samo naletim procitati novosti, i cekam, cekam taj uzv...

----------


## sara10

*Nestrp. anka* ne moraš vadit betu ako dobiješ M, ali pravu mengu ne neko brljavljenje. Jer ja u ova 4 puta dosad bi uvijek dobila menz. i pošteno prokrvarila tako da nisam vadila betu. Nadam se da ću sada vadit svoju prvu betuuuu!!! Nadam se da su to ipak simptomi trudnoće!!!

*Vatra* i trebaš uživat, mogu mislit kakav je osjećaj, predivan, neopisiv....ajme da je doživit to!!

----------


## Frćka

*Sara* od sveg srca se nadam da ćeš sad dočekat svoju pozitvnu betu! :Heart:  :Heart:  :fige: 
*Nestrplijva Anka* još je rano, pomalo! :fige: 
*Snupi*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Vatrice* :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

*Frćka*  :Heart:  :Kiss:   i ti također nakon ovog postupka!!!

----------


## Frćka

> *Frćka*   i ti također nakon ovog postupka!!!


Ganjam te po pdf-ovima! Hihi! :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## amazonka

Nestrpljiva Anka, izvadi betu dobila M ili ne. Treba potvrditi. Beta je jedini pokazatelj. 
Sretno.

----------


## linalena

tako je, i ja sam za betu uvijek

Ja sam samo sada u ovom postupku pišala test, pišala sam ih ja van postupaka pa su me minusi odučili, i kaj sam bila spišala - na betu preko 100
sada ga namjeravam za uspomenu pišat na betu preko 1000 pa neka proba biti prazan

Nikada nisam voljela oduglovačiti, nekako mi je 12dnt najbolji, ovisno kako pada vikend a samo sam jednom dobila buster

----------


## Zima77

Treći dan deseterostanicni,,,

----------


## Muma

*anka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ne gubi nadu, dok nema M ništa nije gotovo! Imaj vjere!

----------


## snupi

anka ne gubiti nadu sve bude ok jos je rano za negativne misli!

----------


## vatra86

Cure jos nisam svjesna sa sam trudna pa se nekako ne osjecam uzbudjeno..cekam uzv da vidim srceko..nekako mi je cudno jer jos nista ne osjetim, samo kao ligamente da se rastezu..
Ajmoooooo plusiciiii!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ginger

> na uputama LH trakica (biognost) piše da  je testna traka tamnija od kontrolne trake tek kada je beta u krvi veća od 1000.


ja sam imala one s neta i bio mi je pozitivan na betu ispod 200
al to vem cure nije pouzdano, nisu ni oni za trudnocu, a ovi pogotovo - samo beta!

snupi, ja sam piskila na 10dpt trodnevnog i jako se lijepo vidjelo
samo se nadam da nemas primastick, taj je svako malo negativan i to na lijepu betu

----------


## Kikica1

> samo se nadam da nemas primastick, taj je svako malo negativan i to na lijepu betu


I cini mi se da jako lako postane lazno pozitivan ako ga se ne ocita na vrijeme, cak im i u uputama nesto takvo pise. A hvala ti Boze, mi s potpomognute virkamo cijeli dan da se ne bi pokazao plusic, ma kako bljedunjav bio. Koristila ga jednom i dozivila sok jer nisam bila sigurna da li vidim drugu crticu ili ne a po cijeni mislim da bi ipak trebao biti malo precizniji. Na kraju sam uzela onaj najjeftiniji drugi dan i naravno da ni bilo nis.

----------


## linalena

nesanica :Preskace uze:

----------


## boss

hahaha isti problem u 11 legla u 4 ustala neznam sta cu od sebe, a inace sam bila velika spavalica.

----------


## sara10

Dobro jutro svima!

*Linelana* evo jedna kavica  :Coffee:   za tebe (i ostale naravno) s obzirom da ti fali sna, he, he!! Al se trudnicama ne spava, koliko znam neke su spominjale dasu i na poslu znale zaspat  :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

Sory, *Linalena*, obrnuh samoglasnike  :Laughing:

----------


## linalena

o spava mi se spava, al eto po noći baš i ne

i hvala na kavici

----------


## snupi

ja  u  zadnje vrijem ide sa picekima na spavanje u pola 10 , kaj je cudno za mene jer inace idem tek spavati u pola 12, moze i meni kava! Probudila sam sam se u 01 i 20, u 3.15, 5.10  i u 7.25 i ja sam pocela gledati nesvjesno svoje gace.

----------


## linalena

Snupi koji ti je dnt? Ja sam baš negdje od 9dnt počela s problemima sa spavanjem, jednu noć sam muža izbezumila. A još nismo bili doma pa se nisam imala gdje maknuti

drž se i pujpuj za M, da ne dođe još dugo dugo

----------


## Vrci

linalena, ja još uvijek imam problema sa spavanjem... Navečer budem umorna, zaspim, od 4-5 idu buđenja. Nakon 7 sam rijetko u krevetu (budem do tad radi utrića). Popodne nakon 13sati ne funkcioniram bez sna

Jučer nisam mogla spavati, nismo bili doma popodne, sinoć sam zaspala u 11, i jutros do pola 9 spavala. To je bilo čudo. Ali bilo je hladno, kišica, ugodno...

----------


## linalena

meni se nekako mijenja taj osjećaj topline, čas mi paše biti pod dekom a čas mi je vruće

noćas sam se probudila zbog kiše i grmljavine, pes se ushodao i došao maziti - a ja se skoro rasplakala zbog svih životinjica vani na kišurini - a onda shvatim da me to muči veš na balkonu

----------


## Vrci

Joj da, malo mi vruće, malo mi hladno... al nije strašno kad je vani hladnije.Užasne su mi bile one tople noći

Ma to je sve normalno  :Smile:

----------


## snupi

po punkciji 12, po transferu 14.

----------


## sunčeko71

Snupi sretno sutra i da to bude lijepa trocifrena beta.
Svim trudnicama (neću ih nabrajat jer ne bi bilo lijepo da neku izostavim - možda je trudna a to još nezna??)
želim laku i školsku trudnoću a svim betačekalicama pozitivne bete.

----------


## Argente

> ja sam imala one s neta i bio mi je pozitivan na betu ispod 200 al to vem cure nije pouzdano, nisu ni oni za trudnocu, a ovi pogotovo - samo beta!


 X na oboje (pod "prilično visoka" sam mislila "viša nego ona koja je potrebna za detekciju na običnom HPT") Šta je ovo, svi se testiramo s LH iako znamo da nije pouzdano  :lool:

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam pitala svoju mpo dr oko tih lh trakica za trudnoću, dobila objašnjenje i to napravila s njenim blagoslovom  :Very Happy:

----------


## željkica

> Dobro jutro svima!
> 
> *Linelana* evo jedna kavica   za tebe (i ostale naravno) s obzirom da ti fali sna, he, he!! Al se trudnicama ne spava, koliko znam neke su spominjale dasu i na poslu znale zaspat


ja sam ta koja je samo spavala pa čak i na poslu  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

> po punkciji 12, po transferu 14.


*
Snupi*, Baš te pratim, čekam kad ćeš pišnut + i gledam kako sve što napišeš okreneš naopako! Neki znak? :Laughing:

----------


## sara10

> ja sam ta koja je samo spavala pa čak i na poslu


*Željkice* da, da i mislila sam na tebe!!!!!

----------


## žužy

> Snupi sretno sutra i da to bude lijepa trocifrena beta.
> Svim trudnicama (neću ih nabrajat jer ne bi bilo lijepo da neku izostavim - možda je trudna a to još nezna??)
> želim laku i školsku trudnoću a svim betačekalicama pozitivne bete.


*sunčeko* je to tako lijepo napisala,pa eto stavljam big *X*

----------


## vatra86

Pozdrav lipe moje trudnice i one koje ce uskoro saznati isto da jesu.
Vidim da i vi imate problem sa ne spavanjem ponoci, isti imam i ja i svaku noc se uvjeravam kako cu se tu noc naspavati, isto sa toplo-hladno, samo sta je meni vecinom hladno ali me mozda 3-4 puta na dan uhvati val vrucine, cak ni maternicu vise ne osjetim.
Snupi ja mislila da si piskila, kad ono nisi, e zato ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku betu

----------


## linalena

ja još od neki dan podrigujem ko prase, i to najviše poslije jela ili kada ustanem nakon ležanja
a također i kao neka žgaravica, s time da mi se čini jače kada ležim na lijevoj strani a manje na desnoj strani - a to sam baš negdje čitala, a se ležeći na desnom boku olakšava povrat kiseline dole dok je lijevi bok bolji za cirkulaciju

ja sutra ponavljam betu  :rock:  frka me velka al onda napravim brbl  :škartoc:  i budem mirna (sljedećih 5 minuta)

I da usnice su mi ful ispucane, tamo negdje od 10dnt

----------


## Vrci

Da, i ja sam često podrigivala i štucala čak... a usnice su isto koma, ali to nisam s trudnoćom povezivala. Sad su se malo sredile, ali pred jutro su užas suhe i peku

----------


## Frćka

*Snupi, Linalena* za betu sutra! :fige: 
Svima kojima treba evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## snupi

Hvala frćki, jesi zvala  kad je tvoj transfer?

----------


## vatra86

*Snupi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za troznamenkastu betu
*Linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se lijepo poduplala

----------


## Frćka

> Hvala frćki, jesi zvala  kad je tvoj transfer?


Eej, trebam doc u utorak tamo, to je 3.dan, pa cemo vidjet!  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

*snupi* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Snupi, Linalena* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za ogromne beturine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meni je danas skočila tempica - sitno ali dinamitno!  :Very Happy:  pa sam se opet malo ponadala. 

Međutim jučer i prekučer sam imala glavobolju, a u subotu menstrualne bolove, a M nigdje. 

Još uvijek me bole grudi. Danas sam se vratila na posao i morala sam otkopčati hlače koje mi stišću stomak. Imam uredski posao pa mi je malo bilo neudobno sjediti jer mi je stomak opet nadut. 

Samo se bojim da M nema ne zbog trudnoće nego zbog Utrića.

----------


## snupi

snupina beta 13 dan -  362,70!

----------


## Inesz

Bravo Snupi!  :Smile:  ~~~~

----------


## Frćka

> snupina beta 13 dan -  362,70!


Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii! sam ti rekla da čudno pišeš i sve obrćeš! Hihi :Very Happy: 
Za dalje! :fige:

----------


## snupi

hvala Frćki- tvoj leptir je nas anđeo čuvar!

----------


## snupi

Anka drži se i sve bude ok, navijamo i za tebe i tvoja beta je ovaj tjedan ako se ne varam!

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Wow - Snupi! Čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * 

Je li su to možda duplići?

----------


## sybylle

> snupina beta 13 dan -  362,70!


Čestitam! Sad si trudnica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Nek se ovakve lijepe vijesti samo nastave!

----------


## Frćka

*Snupi* :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## Geja

Bravo za snupi! Jao koliko vas je sad trudno, skoro sve iz 6 mjeseca, to je divno!  :Klap:

----------


## riba76

Kakva je ovo tisina?
Di ste sve?
Frcka?!

----------


## Frćka

Jutrooo ribicee! Ma malo sam tuzna zbog cura ovih dana, pa sam eto malo tisa! :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

> Bravo za snupi! Jao koliko vas je sad trudno, skoro sve iz 6 mjeseca, to je divno!


Na žalost, malo je trudnoća. Jako malo. 

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81062-G...21#post2446521

----------


## riba76

Da,bas je nekako otuzno....
Al ima cura koje su trudne,snupi npr :Smile: 
Cestitam snupi,vidim da se beta odlicno dupla :Wink: 
Frcka,kaj ima s tobom?nisi li u postupku?
Ili mi je nesto promaklo?

----------


## riba76

Ajme frcka,sad sam tek vidla potpis...
Bravo sa blastice!
Jesi li doma ili ides raditi?

----------


## Frćka

> Ajme frcka,sad sam tek vidla potpis...
> Bravo sa blastice!
> Jesi li doma ili ides raditi?


 :Smile:  Doma, godišnji pa odmaram, taman dobro došlo! :Smile: 
Šta je s tobom, u kojoj si fazi?

----------


## riba76

U utorak transfer,treba vidjet kak ce proc odmrzavanje

----------


## Frćka

Ajmeeeee! Drziiim ti rucnonozneeee!!! :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Thanx :Smile: )))
Nemam uopce osjecaj da idem.... 
Kak si ti? Osjecas kaj?

----------


## Frćka

Nis ne osjecam, ni ziganje koje mi je bilo uvjek nakon transfera! Nita! Samo glad svako toliko, al to je i inače! :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Super frćka za blastice, a šta je bilo s drugima jesu preživjeli do 5. dana?

----------


## Frćka

MM nažalost nisu! :Undecided:

----------


## sara10

*Frćkice* evo da ovdje malo zavibram za tebe i tvoje dvije mrve  :Heart:  :Heart:   držim fige draga da se implantiraju  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

*Sara*  :Shy kiss: 
Ja čekam da bar nešto osjetim!  :Cekam:  :Cekam: 
Jooooooj!

----------


## željkica

*Frćka* ajde nas uskoro razveseli!!!!!!!!! :fige: 
*Sarice*  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

*Željkice* :Shy kiss:  da baaaar! Past će testić taman ništa ne osjećala, negdje tamo petak, subotu...sutra! :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

> *Željkice* da baaaar! Past će testić taman ništa ne osjećala, negdje tamo petak, subotu...sutra!


sutra  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

:Smile:  Uopće nije naporno ovo čekanje! :Joggler:  :Raspa:  :psiholog:  :Cool:

----------


## tigrical

> Uopće nije naporno ovo čekanje!


Hehe... Izdrži još malo!

----------


## Frćka

Hehe ma nema problema, mogu ja to! :cupakosu:  :Laughing:

----------


## piki

> Uopće nije naporno ovo čekanje!


E znam kako ti je! Mi smo u istoj situaciji. I meni je transfer bio u četvrtak. Znači danas smo 4 dt. Uživaj trudnice!

----------


## snupi

piki i frćka kako ste za velike bete uskoro!

----------


## Frćka

Piki i ja smo trudnice dok se ne dokaže suprotno! :Dancing Fever:

----------


## riba76

:Smile: )
Piki i frcka drzim fige

----------


## piki

Tako je Frćka! Ja to stalno ističem mm-u :Smile:  I pričam sa svojim mrvicama. Od danas me jajnici stalno žigaju na smjene i ona divna napuhnutost od utrića je ponovno prisutna. Bilo je malo mira pa sad opet. Kao da mi je bar 3 mj. trudnoće.
*Riba76* ~~~~~~~~~ sutra za uspješno odmrzavanje i transfer!

----------


## Frćka

I mene tek danas pokoji pik! Bar nesto! :Smile: 
Ribiceeee sretnooooo! Cekamo te da nam se pridruzis u mirnom i stalozenom  iscekivanju bete! Hahaha! :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Haha,dobro si to rekla-u mirnom i stalozenom iscekivanju.
Da bar mogu preskocit tih 10 dana :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Frćka kako napreduje kod tebe iščekivanje?

----------


## Frćka

> Frćka kako napreduje kod tebe iščekivanje?


Jutrooooo! Situacija je, pazi puško napeta si!Ajooooj ajoooj! Samo osluškujem i čujem susjede dok spavaju, mace dok mjauču...aaaa! :Laughing:  Počinje puc puc!Ko će izdržat do kraja tjedna! (.)(.) me bole još od punkcije i ne prestaju, tako da po njima niš neznam, valjda od stimulacije, ostalo :Undecided: 
Ima šta kod ostalih čekalica? :Smile:

----------


## mona22

ni kod mene ništa  već dva dana se super osjećam kao da ni nisam bila na transferu,s tim da me prvih dana bolio trbuh kao pred mengu

----------


## piki

Kod mene slično cure, jedino danas povremeni bolovi kao pred mengu. Trebamo hitno neke simptome. Mona kad ti vadiš betu? Pretpostavljam 3 dana poslije mene jer mislim da na VV to računaju od dana punkcije.

----------


## Mury

Linalena  :Klap:  za maleno hrabro srce!!!
*Sandra1971*, sve vibre svijeta da si nam za 2 - 3 tjedna trudnica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
*Snupi*, sad je red da nam i ti objaviš srce/srca ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

----------


## Mury

Ajme, ovo je bilo za odbrojavanje, he,he....malo sam prolupala  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Piki betu bi trebala vadit 27 ali to je subota tako da je vadim tek 29

----------


## Muma

> Kod mene slično cure, jedino danas povremeni bolovi kao pred mengu. Trebamo hitno neke simptome. Mona kad ti vadiš betu? Pretpostavljam 3 dana poslije mene jer mislim da na VV to računaju od dana punkcije.


Draga moja, ne treba ti ni jedan drugi simptom - taj je dobitan! (vidi moj potpis) 
Sretno cure svima!

----------


## suzy.s

hejjjjjjj cure!!! još sutra i u četvrtak vadim betu........... molim boga da ne dobijem menzis!!! do sada sam uvjek dobila 7-8 dan nt a sad mi prolazi 14 a još  "niš"! nadam se da će tako i ostati!!! a iza mene 14 postupaka i 7 transfera............. pa se nadam!!!!

----------


## željkica

*suzy* držim ručnonože  :fige: da beta bude velika!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!ma sigurno hiće!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mona22

suzy.s pa to je super....sretno u četvrtak i da nam javiš veeeeeliku betu :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Ajme *Suzy.s* džim ručnonožne za betu sutra! :fige:

----------


## linalena

jutro  :Coffee:  zdjelica mueslija s mladim sirom i jogurtomsuzy.s ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~mona22~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve preglede, bete, punkcije i transfere ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~i naravno :Zaljubljen:  za sve tete u bolnicama koje čekaju svoje zamotuljke sreće

----------


## riba76

Suzy.s-drzim fige!

----------


## vatra86

Suzy.s debele.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ saljem da si nam T. 
Ostalim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Muma riječi ti se pozlatile :Smile: 
Suzy.s puno ~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliku brojku sutra!
Linalena dobar ti je doručak! Kava je izbačena?
Svim curama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sara10

*suzy.s* držim  :fige:  za sutra!!!

*Frćkice* hoće pasti koji testić i kada???? Joj jedva čekammm

----------


## Frćka

Hihi *Saraaaa* spreman je, al bojim se i da ga dam susjedi da ga isproba, rezultat bi bio isti kao i kod mene! :Laughing:

----------


## riba76

Suzy.s-drzim fige za veliku betu danas....
Frcka,jel odbrojavas dane? :Smile:

----------


## suzy.s

moja beta 33,1 :Sad:    vjerovatno opet biokemijska!

----------


## riba76

Suzy.s  :Love:  :Love: 
Danas je 14.dan?
Kaj kaze doktor?nastavljaš s terapijom i ponavljaš betu ili?

----------


## Frćka

Suzy.s drži se! :Love: 
Ribice, odbrojavam i ludim, uh! Naravno da sam upotrijebila test, naravno da je negativan i naravno izvadila ga nakon sat vremena iz smeđa i lagana crtica! Znam da to ne vrijedi jer je vjerovatno ona isparavajuća linija...neka mi sad kad trčim pred rudo!
Piki, Mona? Simptomi? :Smile:

----------


## piki

*suzy.s* žao mi je ako je biokemijska. Kažeš vjerojatno opet? Znači imaš već dosta postupaka iza sebe ili su bile spontane trudnoće?
*Frćka* ma sram te bilo! Raditi test tako rano i zamislite vi to negativan je 7dt! Čekaj još barem 2 dana pa onda možda probaj opet. 
Od simptoma nema ništa osim slični bolovi kao pred mengu, (.)(.) manje bolne nego inače u ovoj fazi ciklusa. Boljele su me malo od početka uzimanja utrića, pa se smirilo, pa sad opet nešto bolucka. Imam i ja spreman testić  :Smile:  ali neću još par dana. Nije neki super osjetljiv (gravignost mini) pa si mislim da previše rano neće ni ništa pokazati.

----------


## mona22

Suzy.s puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Love: !
Frćka simtoma  ni otkud,a ja ludim ...za test mi je malo prerano jer je transfer bio drugi dan...iskreno se nadam da je i za tvoj bilo prerano :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

U nadi nam je spas! :Smile:  Ma neznam šta mi bi! Piki, taj testić je najbolji, rekle mi cure! Samo taj i kupujem! Ponovit ću za dva dana pa kud puklo! Nek smo mi pune simptoma! :Laughing:

----------


## piki

To mi je uvijek nekak tako: prvi tjedan nakon ET sam si sva super a onda počnu živčeki raditi i stalno nekaj brojim. Koliko je dana prošlo od ovoga ili onoga i koliko ima do testa, bete itd. Koma!
Mona ti možeš test raditi tamo negdje 11-12dpt, mislim da bi onda trebao nešto pokazati, a za blastice 9dpt.

----------


## vatra86

Piki taj ti je test najbolji!
Frcka sjeces se da sam i ja vadila pozitivan test iz smeća?? Nek ti bude isti scenarij, i sljedeci put piski ujutro i cekaj 5 min..nemoj odustati nakon 10 sekundi.. Jos su ti blastice, moguce da ti 
vec pokaze, sjecam se nase bubekice koja je imala laganu crtu 7dnt.

----------


## piki

Ajme vatra već vidim frćku sutra u 6 ujutro sva snena radi test i spava nad njim :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

Da da i ja si je mogu zamisliti.. A to ce i napraviti 100%  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Neću, neću! :Laughing:  
Vatra, ti si čekala tri min i zaspala, ja čak 6 i šviknula ga! Pa sam ga ljepo očistila i pod povećalo i rengen! :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

*frćka* o kojem je testu rijec?

----------


## suzy.s

cure!moja beta je 33,1 ali su mi rekli u Ri da je svakako ponovim za cva dana! a i moja gin.kaže da se svega nagledala i da svakako ponovim u subotu pa da vidimo na čemu smo!? tako da moja agonija još nije gotova!!!

----------


## Frćka

> *frćka* o kojem je testu rijec?


Mini gravidnost, onaj isti koji mi je prošli put pokazao crticu 10dnt! Ali ovaj sam očitala nakon 45 min, šanse ima, ali znam da su male! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Frćka

*Suzy.s* drži se, beta je mala, ali nikad se nezna kod tih početnih! :fige:

----------


## riba76

Frcka,bas ti je veselo. Ja mislim da necu nis radit,al ko zna,par dana prije ce me vjerojatno uhvatit siza :Smile: 
Suzy.s nadam se da ce se duplat  :fige:

----------


## Frćka

*Riba* u kojoj si ti fazi? Nešto sam propustila, oprosti!

----------


## riba76

Imala transfer prije 2 dana,morula i blastocista.
Nisi nista propustila,nisam nista niti napisala :Smile: 
Kuliram se :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Prasice!!! Evo i ja ću ti cool reć jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! :fige:

----------


## riba76

Hahaha,a jesi me nasmijala.....
Thanx...
Pokusavam uopcene razmisljat i ne proucavat simptome.

----------


## Frćka

Pametno! Dugo se nisam sludila ko ovaj put kad simptoma uopće nema, poneko probadanje, ali niš posebno! Valjda ih se trudim izmislit!
Samo se ti nama lijepo opusti i mazi bušicu! :Smile:

----------


## riba76

I ti isto  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Frcka, ma ja sam doslovno gledala 10 sekundi sva 3 puta, prvi put sam isla spavat, 2 put sam rekla muzu da ga ide pogledati a 3 put na kavi Snekici da ga pogleda..
Ajde drzim fige da ti uspije ovaj put!!
Naravno i Piki i Ribi ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Frćka

Vidiš kako je tvoj muž dobar! Moj je meni jutros zabranio da kupujem više testove! Možeš mislit što ću ga poslušat! :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Evo i mene vracam se na ovu temu, mrvice vracene i sad cekanje  :Smile: 
Svima želim puno srece, hug

----------


## Frćka

Bravo *Tonkiceeee*!!! Za mrve da se ulove~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## merssi

Drage moje,za sve drzim fige i nadam se da ce svi testovi biti pozitivni....
Ja sam po treci put vrtila svoje dvije mrvice , nadam se da su jos uvjek tu i nadaam se da ce biti treca sreca .
Prosli put po prvi put u zivotu da mi mens.kasni al nazalost od utrica je bilo.. testove sam radilala i pojavljivala mi se svijetla crtica al nista...
Sada ne osluskujem simptome al se nadam da ce uspjeti... drugi,peti i osmi dan uzimam i pregnyl....

Sve se nadam i strah me kupit test...

----------


## riba76

Vatra,thanx..
Frcka,mona,tonka,merssi i sve ostale .....puno figa drzim
Frcka jesi radila jos kaj jutros? :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Merssi cemu sluzi pregnyl?

----------


## Frćka

Ribice, osim pranja kose, ništa! :Laughing: 
Merssi! Držimo  :fige:

----------


## tonkica

Frcka, Riba hvala cure  :Smile: 
Frcka držim fige da ugledas lijepu betu  :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Merssi i ja držim fige  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

riba76,tonkica,merssi da se mrvice prime~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
piki,frćka simptomi?Kod mene ništa a utorak dalekoooo..... :Undecided:

----------


## merssi

> Merssi cemu sluzi pregnyl?


Noc prije oplodnje dobila sam pregnyl 5000 to je pred pucanje folikula i podrska zutom tjelu a moj doktor kaze to je kao ljepilo pa se nadam da ce se sta zalijepit....

----------


## Frćka

Tonkice  :Kiss: 
Mona, kod mene glavobolja od juče, to kod mene znači samo jedno! :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Konfuzija

Pregnyl je "štoperica". 
Ona se daje za konačno dozrijevanje folikula, a 34 -36 sati nakon njenog davanja dolazi do ovulacije ili se planira punkcija. Po svom sastavu je humani korionski gonadotropin, odnosno hormon kojeg luči embrij nakon implantacije, pa se zato ponekad daje kao pripomoć za implantaciju, tj. usađivanje embrija.

Još o štoperici i ostalim lijekovima u IVF-u:
http://web.potpomognutaoplodnja.info/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=156:k  oje-su-kategorije-lijekova-u-ivf-u&catid=76 :Shock: -lijekovima&Itemid=71

----------


## riba76

Merssi i konfuzija,thanx..
Ja sam mislim dobila nesto drugo kao štopericu.
Znam da neke cure dobivaju boostere pa sam mislila da je to mozda to.
Ne znam kad se ti boosteri daju :/

Frcka,bravo za opranu kosu :Wink:  a jos koji test? :Smile: 
Meni se o tome uopcd ne da razmisljat.....

----------


## Frćka

Testić još sutra da rješim enigmu "kopanja po smeću"! Šta ću sad kad sam se već zeznula! :Cool:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ja sam mislim dobila nesto drugo kao štopericu.
> Znam da neke cure dobivaju boostere pa sam mislila da je to mozda to.
> Ne znam kad se ti boosteri daju :/


Štoperica ima više vrsta... Ovitrelle, Choragon, Brevactide... i one se baš i daju kao "boosteri", odnosno pospješivači (implantacije) u prijevodu. Osim njih kao booster znaju davati i Decapeptyl. 
Međutim, nema tog boostera koji će popraviti embrij. Ako on ne valja, badave ti sve.

----------


## tonkica

Prošli put sam dobila utrogestane a sad duphaston jeli to isto, vidim da se ove piju

----------


## Frćka

Tonkice, isto je, sve je to progesteron! :Smile:

----------


## tigrical

> Testić još sutra da rješim enigmu "kopanja po smeću"! Šta ću sad kad sam se već zeznula!


Vibram i držim fige!!!

----------


## Majuška

> Štoperica ima više vrsta... Ovitrelle, Choragon, Brevactide... i one se baš i daju kao "boosteri", odnosno pospješivači (implantacije) u prijevodu. Osim njih kao booster znaju davati i Decapeptyl. 
> Međutim, nema tog boostera koji će popraviti embrij. Ako on ne valja, badave ti sve.



Vjerujem da ovdje baratate sa puno informacija pa da ovdje pitam:

nakon 2 missed spontana i nakon svih mogućih pretraga ispada da je sve OK i kod muža i mene osim što mi je lutealna faza 9-10 dana, elem malo kratka.
Dr. R. preporuča uvođenje štoperice kako bi bili sigurni da se oplodila zrela js a ne nezrela.
E sad, drugi liječnici govore da to nema smisla i da se nezrela js neće ni oploditi a kamoli dovesti do embrija koji ima srčanu akciju.

Malo sam zbunjena i nisam sigurna da bi "petljala" sa hormonima ako nema potrebe, odnosno ako mi štoperica ionako neće popraviti izglede da dobijemo kvalitetan embrij nego će mi samo osigurati ovulaciju.

Bilo kakav savjet ili komentar je dobrodošao!

----------


## riba76

> Štoperica ima više vrsta... Ovitrelle, Choragon, Brevactide... i one se baš i daju kao "boosteri", odnosno pospješivači (implantacije) u prijevodu. Osim njih kao booster znaju davati i Decapeptyl. 
> Međutim, nema tog boostera koji će popraviti embrij. Ako on ne valja, badave ti sve.


Thanx. Pretpostavljam da se to onda daje u slučajevima kad je tranfer dvodnevnog ili eventualno trodnevno embrija.
Kod blastica se to ne daje?

----------


## merssi

> Tonkice, isto je, sve je to progesteron!


Frcka, prosli put a i sada imale smo u isti dan transver i sada 26 obje vadimo betu... nadam se najboljem a tebi i svim forumasicama zelim sve sto i samoj sebi... velike bete i za 9 mjeseci bebe u rukama ♡♡♡♡♡

----------


## Frćka

Majuška, ja ti stvarno neznam, iskusne cure će ti se javit, samo ti mogu poželit puno sreće!
Merssi, ljepo si nam to rekla! :fige: 
Tonkice, Tigrical! :Kiss: 
I ja jednostavno kad sam napokon stigla do kompa moram poskočiti, ne pitajte zašto, nije za mene! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!Huraaaaaaaaaaa  aaaa!!! :Heart:

----------


## vatra86

*majuška* nisam to jos cula, za stopericu kod ciljanih..mozda da pitas na odbrojavanju na potpomognutoj, tamo kola vise ljudi, iako mislim da ako si 2 puta ostakla T prirodno,budes i treci, i isto tako mislim da bi trebala istrazivati o uzrocima tih abortusa..moj savjet..nadam se da ces uskoro ostati trudna i da ces cijelu trudnocu mirno iznijeti  :Kiss: 
*frćka* vidim da ides mojim stopama..prvi zeznula, sutra drugi, do 26. ces i treci da se uvjeris da je test jos uvijek pozitivan  :Laughing: 
svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## vatra86

*Frćka* a reciii naaaam!!!!

----------


## Frćka

Vatrice i ja ću izgorit, al ti samo mogu reć opet jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! :Very Happy: 
Kupila testić, sakrila ga od muža! Kažeš do 26. par komada, još ako padne neka kava u međuvremenu, ovaj ćeš ti gledat! :Laughing:

----------


## bubekica

*frćka* mislis graviGnost mini? taj test meni nikad nije pokazao crticu ni nakon 3 dana stajanja u smecu. jesi kupila opet taj? ja navijam za piskanje  :Wink:

----------


## Frćka

Bubekice, od kad si rekla zadnji put da je taj najbolji, kupujem ga kad i mlijeko! :Laughing: 
Da da, taj! Ma i mene kopka jer sam našla onaj od zadnjeg puta, treći, koji nije pokazao ništa, na njemu i dalje nema ničega! Pojest ću se do sutra!!!

----------


## željkica

*Frćka* ti si meni odlična tako me nasmiješ!!!!!!!!ma držim ti ručnonožne za +!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ajde podijeli veselje s nama!!!!!

----------


## riba76

Frcka pa ne mozes nas mucit!! Reci naaaaaam  :Smile: 
Sretno s piskanjem  :Wink:

----------


## željkica

Frćka ja sam trudnica a trudnicama se želje ispunjavaju ako ne znaš šta ti slijedi he he baš sam bezobrazna  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Sve mi se čini da je netko popiškil plusića,*Frććććććka* ?!

----------


## žužy

> Frćka ja sam trudnica a trudnicama se želje ispunjavaju ako ne znaš šta ti slijedi he he baš sam bezobrazna


 :Laughing: To željkice,priprijeti joj samo  :Laughing:

----------


## željkica

Frćkiceeeeeeeeee, pa nemožeš po ovoj vrućini trudnicu odbit!!!!!! :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Ma šta se to dešava tu! Hihi! Ja na 68.stranici nakon transfera, možda dobijem koji simptom čitajući, čitam već danima! Veselim se betama pa skužim da su od prošle godine! :Laughing: 
Žužy, nisam ja ne! Željkice, mogu te usrećit s nečim drugim, recimooooo cappy od jabuke? :Laughing:

----------


## vatra86

*frćka* imas pp

----------


## žužy

> Žužy, nisam ja ne!


Ma ja sam i mislila da ti misliš na nekog drugog  :Laughing:  Ono,morti ti je netko bacio mig da ima plusića a ti skačeš i nečeš nam reči  :Cool:

----------


## tigrical

Frcka potpalila si vatru!!!

----------


## vatra86

> Frcka potpalila si vatru!!!


 :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Teško *Vatricu* potpalit!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ruthy

Sta ima Frcka? Jel pao testic?

----------


## Frćka

> Sta ima Frcka? Jel pao testic?


Možda sutra, sad se već premišljam... možda jednostavno odem po betu u ponedeljak!  :Cool:

----------


## Ruthy

To se s tobom nikad ne zna... bude li testic molim pp da sam mirna.. molim i mislim i ljubim...

----------


## Frćka

Hihi imaš pravo, skoro sam ga sad opet jer je M zaspo! :Laughing: 
 :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## vatra86

Ruthy ako ce past test, sigurno cemo svi javno znati..ona bi i na guzicu progovorila.  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Frcka  :Smile:  za sutra da nam javis sretnu vijest

----------


## Frćka

Kad se o meni radi, da! :Very Happy: 
Al zato niko oko mene nezna za "testić iz smeća", osim M-a naravno!
Tonkice  :Kiss:

----------


## špelkica

> Vjerujem da ovdje baratate sa puno informacija pa da ovdje pitam:
> 
> nakon 2 missed spontana i nakon svih mogućih pretraga ispada da je sve OK i kod muža i mene osim što mi je lutealna faza 9-10 dana, elem malo kratka.
> Dr. R. preporuča uvođenje štoperice kako bi bili sigurni da se oplodila zrela js a ne nezrela.
> E sad, drugi liječnici govore da to nema smisla i da se nezrela js neće ni oploditi a kamoli dovesti do embrija koji ima srčanu akciju.
> 
> Malo sam zbunjena i nisam sigurna da bi "petljala" sa hormonima ako nema potrebe, odnosno ako mi štoperica ionako neće popraviti izglede da dobijemo kvalitetan embrij nego će mi samo osigurati ovulaciju.
> 
> Bilo kakav savjet ili komentar je dobrodošao!


Ja sam dobila štopericu kod ciljanih, ali više radi toga da znam kad bude ovulacija da znamo kad treba tempirati odnos (ili možda iz tog razloga da bude u pravom trenu tj da bude zrela stanica). Ali to ti nema veze s tvojim spontanima jer kolko sam ja skužila od iskusnih cura ako je nezrela js neće se ni oploditi.

----------


## željkica

čakaj Frćka još nije ugasila vatru,bacila je bubu i ništa!!!!!!???aaaa frćkice  :oklagija:

----------


## snupi

frćki ne silimo, kad  sama odlucis popiski taj test ako zelis!

----------


## bubekica

> frćki ne silimo, kad  sama odlucis popiski taj test ako zelis!


Malo obrnute psihologije  :Laughing:

----------


## Frćka

Jutro svimaaaa! Mislim da niš od mene ni ovaj put, vještica se probija pomalo, danas je dan kad trebam dobit M, prvi put kroz utriće stiže! :Sad:

----------


## mona22

A joj Frćka baš mi je žao puno~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## željkica

Frćka žao mi je jako jako  :Love:

----------


## tigrical

Frćka prevario nas onaj test

----------


## Frćka

Zato se i kaze da nije dobro kopat po smecu! A sta cu sad, osim sto sam bila sretna na pocetku jer sam dozivjela blastice, vec poslje sam znala da nis od toga, nisam ja te srece! Ovo me nije iznenadilo, nazalost postaje vec ocekivano! :Sad: 
Idemo dalje...
Piki, Mona,Riba,Tonkice, ostale... Obradujte nas! :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Dok ne vidim betu, ne odustajem...

----------


## bubekica

Frcka ponovi test, za svaki slucaj...

----------


## žužy

Frćkica,pričekaj malo rano je za loše vijesti...  :fige:

----------


## Muma

*Frćka* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## piki

Ah Frćka, ja jučer nisam htjela ništa pisati da ne donosim lošu sreću ali meni je krenuo spoting u četvrtak navečer, jučer cijeli dan se lagano nastavio i sad isto. Današnji test je bio negativan pa sad još samo čekam pravu M pa da prestanem s terapijom. Redovna bi trebala doći tek u ponedjeljak ali 14 dana poslije punkcije je prošlo i sad bi trebala doći. Tako da dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Monu, Ribu i Tonkicu!

----------


## tonkica

Frcka i Piki zao mi je cure drage, saljem vam veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## Frćka

Ajooj! *Piki*  :Sad:  žao mi je! :Love:  iako možda, to je tebi bio 7dnt kad je krenulo...ćeš vadit betu, ipak? Ja ću u ponedeljak da zapečatim, a bubi, budem ja i test još jedan smočila, kad je već kupljen  :Smile: ...još važem popodne il ujutro? Vidjet ću! Ma ne može to ovako! Uh!

----------


## bubekica

*piki* kvragu, ljuta sam!
*frćka* jesi pisnula?

----------


## riba76

Piki i frcka..... :Sad:   :Sad:  pa to i dalje ne mora nis znacit... radite betu...

----------


## Frćka

I ja sam ljuta! Kakvo je ovo ljeto i godišnji!!! Nisam bubi još, malo ću čekat da mi M nestane iz kuće, nudim mu i pare i sve da ode negdje na kavu s frendovima, al me čudno gleda! :Laughing: 
A šta ću, moram se smijat, neda mi se cmizdrit više, umorilo me!

----------


## riba76

:Smile:   :Smile:  nemoj ga previse nutkat,skuzit ce,onda ga tek neces dobit van  :Wink: 
Ajd javi nam..
Koji je danas tebi dan nakon transfera blastica?

----------


## Sandra1971

Piki, Frcka strašno mi je zao  :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

> nemoj ga previse nutkat,skuzit ce,onda ga tek neces dobit van 
> Ajd javi nam..
> Koji je danas tebi dan nakon transfera blastica?


 :Wink: 
9dnt, moj sretni broj! Eto mi ga na sad!

----------


## riba76

Frcka,jesi ga otjerala? :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Nisam još, al mislima tjeram ono drugo M još više! :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Drzim fige.....

----------


## piki

Hvala cure na podršci! Frćka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za test! Možda ipak...
Mene ova situacija izluđuje. Stalno izlazi stara krv, smeđe žilice i sl. Uz ovaj negativan test ne nadam se više ničemu ali nikako da krene prava M pa da završim i tu priču.

----------


## vatra86

Piki i Frcka saljem veeeliki hug.. Ipak se nadam nekim lijepim vijestima od vas, drzim  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

*piki* izvadi betu u ponedjeljak, to je jedino kaj mozes napravit da skratis muku. grlim mila moja...

----------


## piki

Bubekica to planiram ako do onda ne bude prava poplava!

----------


## tonkica

Cure može pitanjce, jučer mi je bio transfer a danas imam iscjedak bijeli jeli to u redu, prošli put mi nije bilo tako pa sam se pripala

----------


## Frćka

> Cure može pitanjce, jučer mi je bio transfer a danas imam iscjedak bijeli jeli to u redu, prošli put mi nije bilo tako pa sam se pripala


Mislim da nema sta bit osim utrica, cim je bijeli iscjedak!

----------


## bubekica

Bijeli iscjedak je posljedica povisenog progesterona, najvjerojatnije, sumnjam da je nesto drugo posrijedi.

----------


## tonkica

Hvala cure, Frcka ne stavljam utrice nego pijem duphastone, sad mi je lakše kad ste to rekle, hug. :Smile:

----------


## Tasha1981

Frćka, od srca ti želim veliku betu 26.07.(na isti dan vadimo betu)... baš si me ražalostila najavom menge...
Piki, puno sreće i držim fige da te ne poplavi i da javiš veliku betu...
Sandra1971, tebi držim najviše figi...
Svima ostalima želim puno sreće u nadolazećim postupcima/betama i sl.

----------


## vatra86

Frcka i Piki kakvo je stanje danas? Nadam se da se zaustavila najava M...
Ostale cure kako je kod vas??

----------


## tonkica

Tasha sretno  :Very Happy:  da bude velika beta navijam
Kod mene nista jos je rano tek 2dnt
Frcka i Piki i ja se nadam da je stalo brljavljenje menge i da je to bilo lazno, javite se kako ste sad  :Smile:

----------


## Tasha1981

Hvala Tonkica...i ja tebi držim fige da uspije ovaj put :Kiss:

----------


## snupi

frčki i piki za velike bete!!

----------


## Frćka

Meni je juče sve stalo, grčevi i ostalo, nešto sitno je i bilo! Tijelo se očigledno muči, al utrići nedaju! Test je negativan tako da niš od toga svejedno!
*Piki?* Si ponovila test? Je stalo?
*Tasha*  :fige:  za betu, kad je već na isti dan, nek tvoja bude velika! :Smile: 
*Mona*?
*Vatrice*, sutra dugo iščekivani uz! Jupiiii!
*Ribice* ?

----------


## riba76

Ja se i dalje kuliram :Smile: 
Frcka,oces radit betu?
Piki?

----------


## Frćka

*Ribice* izvadit ću betu, vjerovatno sutra, znam da ću vidjet veliku 0, ali da završimo i s tim već jednom da se ne kljukam utrićima bez veze! :Sad:

----------


## piki

Hvala cure na podršci. Nisam ponavljala test jer mislim da nema smisla. Svaki djelić tijela "viče" da je gotovo, da nema ništa. Nisam više ni napuhnuta ni (.)(.) ne bole (čak ni od utrića). Krvarim lagano skoro stalno, jedino još nije ono pravo crveno. Ostalim betočekalicama od srca želim veliku betu!!!

----------


## žužy

Frćka, :fige:  za danas!
piki draga,grlim  :Sad:

----------


## saan

Piki...  A možda ipak da izvadis betu :Razz:  želim ti puno sreće <3<3

----------


## saan

Story za ovog glupost smajlica pišem s moba. Pusa

----------


## Frćka

Frćka je demonstrativno otisla na kupanje! :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Frćka, Piki....  :Love: 
radite betu da budete sigurne.

----------


## piki

Beta izvađena, nalaz ću imati tek kasno poslijepodne kad idem usput i do gina. Sad već trebam i friške briseve i papu. Ah, koliko bi bilo ljepše da sam trudna!
Frćka   :Klap: za kupanje!

----------


## snupi

piki di si vadila krv? ako si vadila u bol. labu vec bi ti sad  mogla reci stanje!

----------


## piki

> piki di si vadila krv? ako si vadila u bol. labu vec bi ti sad  mogla reci stanje!


Ovaj put sam u ČK labu jer mi je bilo zgodnije. Hvala na ponudi, budem ja to još trebala pa te iskoristim :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Joj Piki, kako bi volila da te beta ugodno iznenadi! Puno pozdrava svima s plaze! Puseeeeeee i da ste mi sve trudneeeeee!!!

----------


## piki

Eto i ta je priča gotova. Moja je beta 0. 
Sretno ostalim betočekalicama!

----------


## riba76

Piki,ajoj...  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

Piki jako mi je zao! Nema druge nego na jesen u nove pobjede, drz se draga i skupi energiju za dalje!

----------


## Frćka

Mona, jesi ponovila test?

----------


## mona22

Još ne mislim da cu čekati do vikenda....ostavljam si još malo prostora za nadu ...ako uspijem izdržat :neznam:

----------


## vatra86

Piki hug
Frcka nisam skuzila, jel dosla tebi M? Si vadila betu?

----------


## Frćka

Frcka sve ignorira, M se muci da dodje, a meni se neda po betu... Smisljam kad cu! Znam da moram, dr. moram donjet papir s 0 tako da mi kaze kad da se javim na jesen! 
Mona drz se!
Vatrice, tvoje srceko me beskrajno obradovalo! Jupiiiiiii!!! :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

Pozdrav curke,

Evo ja od danas cuvam dvije blastice  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Frćka

Jupiiiiii! Ljubice sretno, da se mrvice ulove za mamicu, probaj samo opusteno!  :Smile:

----------


## Ruthy

Piki zao mi je. Drzi se ♡
Ljubilice, sretno sa mrvicama...
Frcka, kad ce beta? Samo hrabro draga.

----------


## kika222

Frćkice draga za veliku betu~~~~~~
Piki  :Heart:  :Love: 
Ljubilice~~~~ da se mrvice prime
Svima za što im treba~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilice sad samo opusteno i držim fige da ugledas super betu, sretno.
Meni danas 4dnt i bas sam nervozna, strah me da ne procurim prije vremena kao prošli put, uf ovo cekanje izludjuje

----------


## merssi

Drage moje meni je danas 10 dt . Test sam kupila al nevjerujem da cu ga upotrjebiti , badim betu u petak pa cu bit strpljiva do tad,mada nikakvih promjena...
Cula sam da akopuktura moze pomoci da se dode do zaceca i u nadi da ce me doktor primiti i da cu probati i to al akopuktura nemoze se raditi ako je bakterija uzrok neplodnosti tak da me i to malo  :Sad: 
A vi mile moje koje mozete probaj te i to.....
Sretno svima...

----------


## Inesz

akupunktura sigurno pomaže pražnjenu novčanika.

----------


## vatra86

Frcka idi po betu, samo se mucis..jel je ili nije?? Hrabra si ti!! :Kiss:  a s obzirom da nema M  :fige:  da to nije M

Svim betocekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## *mare*

> akupunktura sigurno pomaže pražnjenu novčanika.


Potpisujem Inesz. Meni ga je praznila, i oduzimala hrpu vremena. Bespotrebno.

----------


## snupi

messi meni je pomogla, kod nas mozes na akupunturu na uputnicu!

----------


## merssi

> messi meni je pomogla, kod nas mozes na 
> akupunturu na uputnicu!


Znaci da je istina,koliko si puta isla i dali si prije il posle transvera?? Ja pisem iz Belgije ali ja sam imala problema sa klamedijom i sad ne tretiraju pacijente sa 
bakterioloskim oboljenjima al trazicu kod drugih doktora sve dok me neko ne primi...

----------


## Frćka

Evo moj postupak zavrsio, prebacujemo se za jesen! Svim čekalicama puno srece, ostalima da skupe energiju za dalje!

----------


## piki

> Evo moj postupak zavrsio, prebacujemo se za jesen! Svim čekalicama puno srece, ostalima da skupe energiju za dalje!


Grlim draga  :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*Frcka* ~~~~~~~~ za jesen
Mene malo malo nesto probodena desnom jajniku i oko simfize. Vjerovatno jos od punkcije....

----------


## mona22

> Evo moj postupak zavrsio, prebacujemo se za jesen! Svim čekalicama puno srece, ostalima da skupe energiju za dalje!


 :Crying or Very sad:  :Love:

----------


## paty

Draga frćka ~~~~ za uspješnu  jesen.
Moj savjet za ubuduće kod nas stariji je bolje da imamo transver 3 dan---moje mišljene i vlastito iskustvo

----------


## tonkica

Frcka saljem ti zagrljaj

----------


## lara39+

svima jedan veliki  :Kiss: 
frćka ...  :Love:   za uspješnu jesen

----------


## riba76

frcka  :Love:

----------


## Tasha1981

Frćka žao mi je :Love: 

Evo da i ja prijavim svoj negativan nalaz bete, M je samo čekala nalaz i popratila ga je u stopu... sad moram javiti u bolnicu pa vidjeti daljnje korake!

----------


## Frćka

Hvala cure, vama drzim fige da bude uspjesno, Mona, Ribice, Tonkice, Ljubice..
Tasha, zao mi je, za dobitni na jesen~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## mima235

*frćka* :Love:

----------


## mona22

Tasha1981  :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Tasha žao mi je.

----------


## merssi

Evo da se i ja javim sa svojim trecim neuspjehom.... sutra vadim betu a sad evo test negativan je ,menge nema al to mi se vec desavalo od utrogestana. Neznam ni sama sta i kako dalje :'(

Sretno ostalim cekalicama...

----------


## žužy

:Sad: Baš su se nanizale loše vijesti..
Žene drage,držite se!

----------


## hrki

> Baš su se nanizale loše vijesti..
> Žene drage,držite se!


X  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## vatra86

Frćka, Tasha, Merssi cure sta god kazemo nemozemo vas utjesiti, drzite se, isplacite i glavu gore i u nove pobjede...doci ce i vas dan, samo treba vjerovati.. Saljem svakoj ogroman hug..  :Sad:

----------


## tonkica

Merssi zar i ti, stvarno loše vijesti, žao mi je, big hug.
Meni danas 6dnt i imam simptome pms-a drugo nista

----------


## Frćka

A baš se zaredalo, lista za 7 će bit jako siromašna! * Merssi* jako mi je žao! :Love: 
*Tonkice* razbij negativan niz! :fige:

----------


## mona22

Merrsi baš mi je žao~~~~~~~~~~ :fige:  da beta sutra pokaže suprotno :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Frcka draga da bar bude tako  :Smile:

----------


## saan

> A baš se zaredalo, lista za 7 će bit jako siromašna! * Merssi* jako mi je žao!
> *Tonkice* razbij negativan niz!


Evo ja vas malo škicam.... stvarno je 7mj. podbacio :Rolling Eyes:  Toplo se nadam da će jesen biti usješnija... Drage moje držite se :Smile:  I ja ću vam se pridružiti u 9 mj. Vidimo se na našem brdašcu

----------


## Anna1

curke.... meni danas 5dnt svi simptomi prisutni (a kako i neće kad sam diplomirala na rodi  :Smile:  samo u tišini....)

----------


## snupi

podpisujem vatrin zadnji post! Tko  da je dalje u bilo cemu mislim i zelim mu da uspije.mi imamo od danas imamo malo treperavo  :Heart:   i odem u horizontalu jer mi je "maalo zlo"!

----------


## Anna1

hoću reći sve simptome sam umislila ...



> curke.... meni danas 5dnt svi simptomi prisutni (a kako i neće kad sam diplomirala na rodi  samo u tišini....)

----------


## mona22

Anna1  :fige:  za veliku betu!!!
Snupi  :Klap:  za  :Heart: !!

----------


## Anna1

hvala mona22 trebat će mi...
snupi susjetko čestitam

----------


## vatra86

Anna 1 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!! Pricaj nam malo o sebi..  :Wink:

----------


## amazonka

snupi, bravo za srčeko! :Smile:

----------


## ana 03

cure evo i nas,rekoh da ponovim tu betu za slučaj da je traže na uvz...al skoknuh gore kod naših dragih sestara kaže ona meni da obavim uvz danas i nema veze da li ima bete ili ne...došla prekrasna dr.R.čaćkala mi je dobrih 15 min...pa smo saznali da je beta preko 2000.i onda se još više trudila da mi nađe malo srčeko... tako da smo 6+1 i imamo ga-treperi poput mišića maloga...neka svima bude sretno jer  beta od 14dana koja je bila 88 i četverostanični mišić je pod mojom dušom ... pitala sam se ima li nade,al vjerujte da ni trenutka nisam pomislila da neće zatreperit,jednostavno osjećaj taj me nije prevario ni prvi put a evo ni drugi.  ( i meni je osjećaj bio oba puta kao da ću je dobiti upravo oko 5-6dnt ,a desni jajnik mi je još bolan od punkcije a i malo je uvećan zbog stim.)

----------


## ana 03

:Love:   :Bye:

----------


## Frćka

*Ana03* jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!! Napokon dobre vijesti! Bravo za srčeko! :Klap:  :Heart: 
Uživaj i školski do kraja ti želim! :fige:  :Bye:

----------


## riba76

Ana03 - super priča, bravo

----------


## vatra86

Ana03 pa za dvodnevne je beta ok 88 14 dnt..ali neka si ti nama trudna i super da je sve dobro proslo..Ceatitam ti!! Uzivaj!

----------


## ljubilica

*Ana03* sretan ti imendan ak si Ana i bravo za mišića malog treperavog
 curke, da prijavim svoj prvi simptom  :Cool:  (a da nije bol u jajnicima za koje imam osjećaj da su veličine neke loptice)..Naime, jutros na wc-u dok sam piškila me s desne strane tano nešto zapeko, zažarilo, ugrijalo, neznam objasniti osjećaj. trajalo je par trenutaka i otišlo. danas mi je 3dnt
(.)(.) rasturaju, boli me i prema pazušnim jamama ali tako je i bilo zadnji put pa mi je to i normalno. od svih tih pustih doktora imam noćne more, sanjala sam da mi muž ima karcinom testisa  :Crying or Very sad: . još uvijek se ne mogu oteti tom dojmu i sva sam jadna

----------


## Frćka

> Anna1  za veliku betu!!!
> Snupi  za !!


Potpisujeeeeeem!!! Bravo Snupicu! :Smile:

----------


## Frćka

Ljubice, samo pomalo, probaj se opustit i veseljem dozvat svoje bebice da se ulove za mamicu! Nadam se da je to zarenje bio vas zagrljaj! Drzim fige da je to to! :Smile:

----------


## ljubilica

dozivamo ih potiho da ih ne uplašimo... malo pomazimo i pustimo ih da se protežu po bušici  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Muma

*ana 03* bravo bravo bravo! Malo lijepih vijesti!
*ljubilica* draga, dođoh ti zavibrati ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Nek su se fino ugnijezdile tvoje blastice!
Svim čekalicama  :fige:  nastavite niz lijepih velikih beta!

----------


## ana 03

Hvala na čestitkama i za imendan također. Ma bili su četverostanični 3dan...I loše j. s. Hm... Nikako da smanjim malo tempo ipak sam ja trudnica sada.

----------


## mona22

Ana03  :Klap:  !!

drage moje moja beta danas 0,2  :Crying or Very sad: ....svim čekalicama držim  :fige: ,a nama drugima  :fige:  za uspješnu jesen

----------


## ljubilica

*mona22* baš mi je žao.... kako i sama kažeš, nek jesen bude uspješna

----------


## bubekica

> hvala mona22 trebat će mi...
> snupi susjetko čestitam


anna1 dobrodosla! u kojoj si klinici, jel to 1. IVF? napisi nam nesto o dijagnozi  :Wink:  sretno!

----------


## Frćka

> Ana03  !!
> 
> drage moje moja beta danas 0,2 ....svim čekalicama držim ,a nama drugima  za uspješnu jesen


 :Love:

----------


## Anna1

hvala bubekica, pratim tvoje liste koje su superička (a na posljednjoj sam i sebe vidjela, možda bi to bilo i češče da sam se odvažila pisati a ne samo škicati po forumu). Moja kalvarija na brdo VV  počela je sad već davne 2008 kada sam se nakon dvije godine pokušaja odlučila da krenem u MPO vode. A pošto u tim vodama je potrebno dvoje, ja sam odradila tek prvi insiminaciju, koja je rezultirala negativnim testom. Tad je MM reko nama to netreba, obzirom da nemamo dijagnozu, napravit ćemo mi bebača sami... Iskreno, pomislila sam hajde u pravu je.....Četri godine nakon toga još nikakvih rezultata iako sam ja pola godine ranije počela tempirati sve kako bi upalilo... Tad smo odlučili da je nama ipak potrebna pomoć i u 04/2012 ja se naručila kod d.A., naravno treba papa i ja ga čekam do 7/2012 kad ono nije baš bajno, nakon terapije ponoviti papu.... i tako eto mene sa svim potrebnim u 12/2012 opet na brdu i nakon terapije klomifena, insiminacija i negativan test  :Sad: .... kaže dok odmorite mjesec dana i vidimo se u veljači.... Do tad sam uspjela slomiti i operirati nogu i sve se odgađa do 05/2013...A tad više nema zeke, i tad je bio moj prvi IVF terapija 24 menopura i dobivenih 5 jajnih stanica, oplođene 3, 2 blastice i 1 morula, vračene 2 lijepe (kako je biologica krasno rekla) blastice  morula zamrznuta, a beta jedna ogromna 0  :Sad: .... nakon mjesec dana pauze odmrznuli smo morulu i 20.07. FET u prirodnom postupku....do 02.08. sam betočekalica, a do tad se umišljam sve moguće simptome  :Smile:  .... sorry curke što sam ovoliko odužila....

----------


## tonkica

Mona žao mi je

----------


## theorema

Pozdrav...malo pisem, uglavnom čitam,  tako da me ne znate.. malo sam dosla pojadati se...
Osjecam se grozno. Danas mi je 8dpt, transfer je bio 5 dpo....popiskila sam vec treci dan minus, ni sjena sjenine sjene se ne vidi, ne znam jel se jos nadati jer je rano ili se pomiriti....izluđuje me ovo iscekivanje

----------


## ljubilica

*theorema* možda je prerano  :fige:  .... pričekaj do vađenja bete

----------


## mona22

theorema  :Sad:   iskreno se nadam da je još rano....naravno da se trebaš nadati sve do nevidiš betu  ništa nije gotovo :fige:

----------


## žužy

*theorema*,ne da je bilo rano za popišati plusić nego je bilo extra prerano,ala si se požurila..i sad se samo sekiraš.Pričekaj još dva dana bar,onda bi več trebala nešto vidjeti,a ja ti  :fige:  od srca za *II*  :Smile:

----------


## Kadauna

theorema, oprosti iskrenost, ali u mom bi slucaju uvijek 13dpo negativan test ostao negativan, a u trudnoci bi ti testovi pokazali pozitivno vec 10dpo. Isto tako kad sam imala biokemijsku, oni internet cheapies testovi, ultra senzitivni koji pokazuju crticu vec na 10 IU/L hcg bi mi bili pozitivni vec 10dpo, da bi dva dana kasnije beta bila 19 IU/L i dalje rasla........ POznavajuci sebe, ja bih takav postupak s negativnim testom 13dpo vec otpisala. 

Ali evo tek prije koji tjedan je linalena imala negativan test a isti dan beta preko 100, tako da i takvih slucajeva ima. 

Koje testove za trudnocu imas?

J

----------


## theorema

Hvala svima na odg..
Bluecross, slala mi ih frendica pa nemam org paket, kaze da je osjetljivost 20
Sad je krenuo spoting, smeđi.... uzimam 3x dufice i crinone, jel moguce da menga probije usprkos tolikom progesteronu?
Inace uvijek imam jake bolove pola dana prije spotinga i menge, ali ful jake da padam u nesvjest ako ne popijem painkiller. Sad osjecam samo blagi pritisak, jel moguce da je to krv od implantacije?

----------


## žužy

> theorema, oprosti iskrenost, ali u mom bislucaju uvijek 13dpo negativan test ostao negativan, a u trudnoci bi ti testovi pokazali pozitivno vec 10dpo.


Ja sam shvatila da je imala negativan test 3dnt,zato sam napisala da je prerano..

----------


## theorema

danas je 8 nakon transfera, znam da bi se trebala strpiti bar do 10, ali pisale su cure svijetle testove vec na 7 dpt
oprostite kaj vas gnjavim, ali ..baš sam zapela :/

----------


## žužy

I danas si pišnula test?
Ja sam imala prvi pozitivni test 6. dnt trodnevnih,a evo ima dosta primjera sa kasnije pišnutim neg. testom a lijepom betom.Sve je moguče,dok ne dođe vještica.

----------


## ljubilica

Ja imam feeling da cu procuriti. Danas mi je 4dnt

----------


## Muma

> Ja imam feeling da cu procuriti. Danas mi je 4dnt



Zašto? Pa nemaš ni inače M tak rano.

----------


## ljubilica

Pa imam takav osjecaj!  Malo me i probada. Ne svidja mi se to

----------


## Muma

Nek probada, to je dobar znak. Znaš da je hrpa cura pisala o simptomu "ko pred mengu". Zen  :Coffee:

----------


## ljubilica

Sad je bio kratki pakao  :Sad:  piskila sam i imala stolicu i kad sam se obrisala nije bilo nista i onda idem guzu obrisati i tragovi krvi, ja ponovo, iz vagine nista, znaci jedino moze biti s guze da je neka zilica pukla. Nadam se da ce tako i ostati  :Sad:

----------


## ljubilica

hebeni utrogestani, unistit ce me. I da, sad sam ih stavila i nema nikakvih tragova krvi na prstu. Pa ipak je malo prerano  :Undecided:

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilice rano je za sve ne piz... I mene je probadalo..a ta krv je od hemoroida, od naprezanja kod kakanja..to i meni za biti ponekad..ajde probaj se opustiti nekako..

----------


## ljubilica

*Muma* jesi ti imala taj osjecaj ko pred mengu? I ostale curke? Moj je sve prisutniji

----------


## Muma

> *Muma* jesi ti imala taj osjecaj ko pred mengu? I ostale curke? Moj je sve prisutniji


ljubilica DAAAAA! Ja inače nemam pms-a, bolove pred mengu, ništa, ona se samo pojavi! Ali prije 10 godina sam ih imala i znam kak je to. Uglavnom, 6dnt počeli su takvi pms bolovi da sam samo odlazila na wc gledati kad će poplava jer je to, jelte, neizbježno. Ali to se maternica počela fino pripremati. Držim ti fige za isti scenarij!!!

----------


## snupi

ljubi mozda si dobila hemeroid od stresa i od sve ga to nije m i ja sam ga imala prosli bmjesec dok sam vidjela krv po wc skoljci skoro sam umrla od straha. Držim ti fige  za veliku betu, malo samo uspijela prelistati forum unazad par dana ne znao tko sve nije docekao betu , curke zao mi je za bolju i plodnu jesen. Ali me razveseliilo i to da je ana03  uspijela ipak je petrovka i bila je sa mnom u sobi poslije transfera.

----------


## ljubilica

Hemeroid se bio pojavio par dana pred pikanje i nestao kroz dan dva. Doslovno naotekla vena. Prije su mi trajali duze i bolili su.
Sama sebi sam naporna.

----------


## tonkica

Meni danas 9dnt, nisam nikad vadila betu, prošli put sam procurila prije vrimena, šta mislite kad mogu vaditi betu imala sam FET dvije blastociste

----------


## bubekica

> Meni danas 9dnt, nisam nikad vadila betu, prošli put sam procurila prije vrimena, šta mislite kad mogu vaditi betu imala sam FET dvije blastociste


Mozes sutra! Sretno!

----------


## ljubilica

*tonkice* rasturi sutra  :fige:

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilica, Bubekica hvala cure, ipak necu moci prije srijede, jer sad sam povezala da po uputnicu mogu tek u utorak popodne jer mi tada doktorica radi, uf ko će izdrzati.
Ljubilica i tebi sretno

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilica i ja sam 4dnt počela osjecat bolove kao pred mengu sad mi je prestalo pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## ljubilica

čitam cijelo jutro o nuspojavama utrića i ugl kod blastica ako je došlo do ugnježđivanja mogu se 4dnt javiti bolovi slični menstrualnim, suhuća kod umetanja (ja sam suha ko barut-danas jedva gurnula i još sam se melemom namazala kasnije). čak je i zatvor moguć, meni je za sad uredno
o spavanju neću ni pričati...
tonkica, hoćeš piškiti test prije bete?

----------


## Bluebella

> čitam cijelo jutro o nuspojavama utrića i ugl kod blastica ako je došlo do ugnježđivanja mogu se 4dnt javiti bolovi slični menstrualnim, suhuća kod umetanja (ja sam suha ko barut-danas jedva gurnula i još sam se melemom namazala kasnije). čak je i zatvor moguć, meni je za sad uredno
> o spavanju neću ni pričati...


koji dnt ti se pojavila krv?
meni se 4 i 5dnt morula pojvailo par žilica pomiješanih sa crinone gelom i to je bilo implantacijsko krvarenje. 
bolovi slični menegi su se povremeno javljali od 6dnt i pojačali iza 9dnt.... trajali su još i naknon što je srce prokucalo, ne znam točno do kad jer nisam više obračala pozornost

----------


## ljubilica

4 dnt al pošto sam i kakala i piškila u istom cugu, krv se pojavila nakon brisanja guze, ne iz vagine

----------


## theorema

Sretno svima...
Kod mene stigla M, hvala svima na odgovorima jucer...

----------


## ljubilica

Sad je zivot laksi-podmazem melemom i utrici idu bez problema

----------


## linalena

Ja sam ovaj put bila svjesna da simptoma nema tamo negdje do 9dnt, i doista ih nisam tražila ni mjerkala. Tako negdje mi se pojavilo nekaj čudno, a to su sitni suhi prištići po gornjim leđima, umjesto mojeg orijaša na bradi u PMSu, usne su mi ful ispucala i bila sam stalno žedna. Čitala sam da je netko govorio o visini cervixa i doista kada bi stavljala utrić nema ga, nesto cervix. A samo kada se sjetim da sam poslije punkcije mislila da mi nisu izvadili tampon kako mi je cervix bio vani. Bolovi za M su možda bili rjeđi i u manjim intervalima nego inače.

tako da cure puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ i živaca do bete

----------


## Inesz

linalena,
gledam ti potpis... jesi ono na SD kad si imala 19 js imala 5 dan 4-stanične embrije?

----------


## tigrical

U dosadašnjim postupcima skoro svaki put je bilo drugačije. Nekad bi procurila preko utrića, nekad ne, nekad ne bi ni dočekala betu a nekad bi mi i M kasnila zbog utrića. Ovaj put je bilo drugačije to što sam dva dana nakon transfera (transfer bio 3 dan) već počela osjećati neko zatezanje, bol sličnu kao pred M i to se nastavilo cijelo vrijeme. Nakon pozitivne bete još tjedan dana. Eto, pretpostavljam da je 5 dnt bila implantacija i tako se kod mene manifestriala.

----------


## linalena

> linalena,
> gledam ti potpis... jesi ono na SD kad si imala 19 js imala 5 dan 4-stanične embrije?


da, i to su mi vratili s riječima pa nije baš najbolje al ima šanse

----------


## vatra86

Ljubilice kako si mi? Mislim na tebe...
Tigrical kakos se ti draga osjecas?
Onima koji su jos ostali a da cekaju betu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Inesz

> da, i to su mi vratili s riječima pa nije baš najbolje al ima šanse


koma. kakvo zavaravanje pacijenata?! 4-stanični embriji 5. dan i radili transfer uz riječi da to nije najbolje i da ima šanse... kako neetično od njih i vrlo omalovažavajuće prema pacijentima.

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilica cvrsto sam odlucila da necu radit testic, cekam srijedu za betu

----------


## ljubilica

meni je u četvrtak 9dnt i tad bi vadila krv. mislim da ako sam trudna, bit će i neka brojčica
ali prstići me svrbe, imam testića  :iskušenje:

----------


## tikki

Ljubilica, a ako bude neka brojčica (a jaaaako držim fige da bude) budeš imala gdje za dva dana izvaditi betu da vidiš duplanje?
Čitam tvoje postove i toootalno kužim to nestrpljenje  :Smile:  kao da čitam sebe prije... hm, prije jedno godinu-dvije  :Cool:  sretno s cekanjem  :Raspa:

----------


## ljubilica

razmišljala sam i ja o tome, pa jedino privatno. i što je najgore ponedjeljak je isto neradni dan. a znam da je najbolje raditi u istom labosu.
na kraju krajeva, lab u petrovoj radi svaki dan jer su i punkcije i vađenja krva, nazvat ću i pitati. baš sam baksuz  :drama: 
kak ti provodiš vrijeme dok čekaš betu? ja radim, al u glavi 100 filmova. očito mi je predosadan posao

----------


## tigrical

> Tigrical kakos se ti draga osjecas?


Napeto i prestrašeno...

----------


## tikki

> razmišljala sam i ja o tome, pa jedino privatno. i što je najgore ponedjeljak je isto neradni dan. a znam da je najbolje raditi u istom labosu.
> na kraju krajeva, lab u petrovoj radi svaki dan jer su i punkcije i vađenja krva, nazvat ću i pitati. baš sam baksuz 
> kak ti provodiš vrijeme dok čekaš betu? ja radim, al u glavi 100 filmova. očito mi je predosadan posao


Ja isto uvijek dok čekam betu radim... vikendi i večeri su mi najgori jer se ne mogu natjerati da ne pratim "simptome". Ali zadnja 3-4 postupka je jednostavno postalo lakše. Mislim, grozno je napisati, ali valjda sam se pomirila s tim neuspjesima. Ja sam po prirodi jako nestrpljiva osoba pa mi je zato teže. Savjeti tipa, čitati neku knjigu i sl mi nisu nimalo pomagali. Super mi je bilo s MM otići u kino, sa curama na kavu ili bilo gdje da se maknem od doma... i na kraju se sve svede na  :Cekam:   :Raspa:   :Cekam:  I uvijek sam radila testice s neta od cca 6dpt i to bi mi nekako dalo mira za taj dan. Ako je bio - ujutro onda sam rekla, eto sad je tako, možda sutra ujutro bude + pa odem vaditi betu.

P.s. Da ne ispadne da propagiram tako rane testiće, uvijek sam za to da se čeka neko razumno vrijeme, ali meni je to pomagalo.

----------


## ljubilica

savjet poput čitanja knjige je kao savjet da ću zatrudniti ako odem na Susak  :Evil or Very Mad: 
sjedim ko na iglama i ne mogu si pomoći
opet imam osjećaj da sam dobila i to će me ubiti

----------


## bubekica

nijedan savjet nije od pomoci dok sama na dodjes do toga da ti to pomaze. pa makar i citanje knjige.

----------


## Muma

Betočekalice moje, šaljem vam puno zagrljaja i nek vam dani do bete ili testića što brže prođu!  :fige: 
A za pišanje testića od 5dnt mi je saaaasvim jasno, i hvala nebesima da ne moram ponavljati taj proces (za sad). Bila sam upozorena na tak rano pišanje, i iako sam imala odmah plusić ti dani bili su mi gori od onih između beta - preživljavanje u mislima hoće li crtica tamniti ili je biokemijska (jooooj). A ona koja me upozoravala da ne pišam sad će mi se smijati  :Razz:

----------


## tonkica

Meni krenilo lagano menga, misla sam sutra vadit betu al očito ništa od toga, neznam jeli triba vadit betu ako je krenilo lagano smedje,  baš sam tuzna bila sam se ponadala

----------


## vatra86

Tonkice idi izvaditi betu..  :fige: 
Ljubilice i ?  :fige:

----------


## žužy

Tonkice,samo ti izvadi betu  :fige: 
Koji ti je danas dnt?

----------


## ljubilica

Ja sam danas 7dnt i *-* prijavljujem  :Sad:

----------


## tonkica

Žužy danas mi je 11 dnt, ujutro vadim betu da budem sigurna.
Ljubilica žao mi je zbog minusa ali možda je rano za testic, ja držim fige da ti se za koji dan taj minus pretvori u plus.

----------


## žužy

A ljubi...pričekaj još malo  :Sad: 
grlim

----------


## ljubilica

A neznam tonkice, to su testovi s visokom osjetljivoscu. Moralo bi se stvarno cudo dogoditi

----------


## kika222

Ljubilice draga nemoj odustati, daj Bože da te beta iznenadi!!!!!
Tonkice za pozitivnu betu~~~
Svima sretno u kojoj god da ste fazi~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ruthy

Ljubilice, zasto tuzni smajli? Nadam se da je prolazno neraspolozenje i da su se mrvice smjestile. Sretno,draga...

----------


## ljubilica

*Ruthy* minus imam, ocito se nisu smjestile

----------


## Ruthy

Pa kud prije minus? Nije li rano za test?

----------


## ljubilica

A neznam jel rano ili nije.. Blastice su u pitanju

----------


## Muma

*ljubilica* ja ti držim fige do neba da budeš jedna od onih koje beta ugodno iznenadi!

----------


## Frćka

> Ljubilice draga nemoj odustati, daj Bože da te beta iznenadi!!!!!
> Tonkice za pozitivnu betu~~~
> Svima sretno u kojoj god da ste fazi~~~~~~~~


Potpisujem!

----------


## tikki

Ja sam imala - na betu 54, na sto i nesto je bio strasno slaba druga crtica, isto osjetljivi testici. Tako da dajem sansu jos koji dan tvojim blasticama, onak bar do 9dnt  :Smile:

----------


## vatra86

Ljubiliceee ma rano ti je to.. Ja drzim  :fige:  da te iznenadi..  :Kiss: 

Oooooo Frcka nema te! Falis nam!

----------


## tonkica

Brljavljenje stalo, jeli ikome tako bilo a da vam je beta bila pozitivna, joj poludit cu do sutra

----------


## Frćka

> Ljubiliceee ma rano ti je to.. Ja drzim  da te iznenadi.. 
> 
> Oooooo Frcka nema te! Falis nam!


Frćka hvata sunčevu energiju! :Smile: 
Pišem s moba, sinoć nas grom pogodio u kuću, pa internet veza by, by!
Da me hoće tako trudnoća pogodit! :Smile: 
Čekam da nas neka od cura obraduje! Ovaj mjesec je jako siromašan, nezna čovjek šta bi rekao, samo tužni smajlići! :Sad:

----------


## tonkica

Beta izvadjena, za jedan sat nalaz

----------


## riba76

Prijavljujem betu 0.
Nastavljam loš niz. A ovaj sam put bila poprilično sigurna u dobar rezultat.
Još jedan dokaz da uopće ne poznajemo svoje tijelo ni najmanje.

Ne trebam ništa reći - tuga,bijes,razočaranje,strah....

Tonkica-držim fige....

----------


## ljubilica

*Riba*  :Love: 
*Tonkica*  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*riba*,žao mi je  :Love: 

*tonkice*,  :Confused:

----------


## riba76

Thanx cure.
Tonkice,ajd javi nam pozitivnu betu!

----------


## Sandra1971

*riba76* sve znaš.... draga grlim i ovdje  :Love:

----------


## riba76

Sandra :Kiss:

----------


## Frćka

*Riba76* jako mi je žao!  :Love: 
*Tonkice* ?

----------


## riba76

Hvala frćka...
Tonkice.....?

----------


## tonkica

Beta 11 dnt dvije blastociste 208.5 jeli to u redu

----------


## Loly

> Beta 11 dnt dvije blastociste 208.5 jeli to u redu


Naravno draga da je u redu, trudna si, čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ruthy

Jee! Bravo tonkice!

----------


## riba76

Tonkice,predivno!

----------


## ljubilica

Heeej bravooo tonkica!!!! Cestitam

----------


## tonkica

Cure drage hvala vam, cila se tresem i nemogu vjerovati.
Kad se obrise zna mi malo smedje biti valjda nije opasno

----------


## Frćka

Jupiiiiii!!!  Bravoooooo!!!

----------


## snupi

riba zao mi je, tonkice petrovko moja bravo za betu!

----------


## Sandra1971

Tonkica čestitam trudnice!!!! ~~~~~~~~~~~ za školsku trudnocu do kraja  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Tonkice bravo!

----------


## tonkica

Hvala vam cure drage.
Riba jako mi je žao.

----------


## vatra86

Ajde fala dragom.Bogu pa neka lijepa vijest... Tonkice CESTITAM TI!!! 

Riba sta rec.. grlim..

Ljubilice ajde sad ti nas razveseli!!!

----------


## vatra86

Tonkice ako brljavis miruj, stavljaj utrice i javi se dr..bit ce to sve super..

----------


## žužy

Aaaaaaa tonkice  :Very Happy:

----------


## sara10

*Ribice76* jako mi je žao  :Love:  znamo kako je, sad malo odmori od svega pa u nove pokušaje na jesen.

*Tonkice* čitam tvoj post od jutros kad najavljuješ mengu i ovaj od večeras, koje lijepo iznenađenje, čestitam draga od srca  :Klap:  što se tiče tog smeđeg, samo miruj kako ti je vatra napisala...

*Ljubilice* držim  :fige:  za betu!

*Frćka, Ruthy, Kika222*  :Bye:  :Kiss:

----------


## Anna1

tonkice čestitammmm

----------


## hrki

Riba76 grlim jako,jako  :Love: 
Tonkice bravo,čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

> Riba76 grlim jako,jako 
> Tonkice bravo,čestitam


Potpisujem

----------


## Muma

*ljubilica* sretnooooooo! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za tri znamenke!  :fige:

----------


## žužy

*ljubilice*,ako vadiš danas betu neka bude pozitivna  :fige: 
Ma ne mora ni pisati trocifrena brojka,dve poštene budu dost za sad!

----------


## ljubilica

Ne vadim danas, zaglavila sam kod zubara pa vibre prebacujemo za sutra. Mm je u gorem stanju od mene. savjetovao mi je da opet piskim test pa ako bude neka promjena da cekam 14dnt. Al sutra je the day pa kud puklo da puklo

----------


## ljubilica

*Zuzy* i meni dosta dvocifrena  :Laughing:

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilica držim fige za sutra, sretno draga  :Smile:

----------


## Anna1

ljubilica držim nam fige za sutra....

----------


## ljubilica

o *Anna* i ti si sutra????  :fige:  i na rukama i nogama, makar sam ja za sebe izgubila nadu  :Sad: , (.)(.) se skroz smanjile, vjerujem da me samo utrić dijeli od vještice

----------


## Anna1

nemoj tako.... samo pozitiva do zadnjeg daha.....

----------


## tonkica

Anna i tebi držim fige za sutra, sretno.

----------


## Frćka

*Ljubice, Anna1* sretno danas! :fige:

----------


## Anna1

Hvala curke.... ❤ Ste.... 
Nalaz nakon 15 uhhhhhh

----------


## Muma

*ljubilica*, *anna* *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* (jooooj, kaj ne mogu ti nalazi brže? dok mi dočekamo da se javite, do tog trena provedem više vremena on-line nego napravim nešto po kući  :Laughing: )

----------


## ljubilica

čekam nalaze.... samo nek ovo već jednom prestane  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## žužy

*ljubi*,  :Love: Što reči..sve znaš,želim ti samo najbolje!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilica uz tebe sam. Hug

----------


## riba76

Ljubilica.... znamo kako ti je.. meni nalaz bio na mailu u 9:30, al sam ga imala snage pogledat tek u 16:30!!!!!!!!

držim fige..

----------


## ljubilica

nalaz negativan  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sandra1971

o *ljubi*  :Love: 
žao mi je.... prežao.... draga...

----------


## bubekica

miska moja, grlim...

----------


## tonkica

Ljubilica jako mi je žao, veliki zagrljaj ti saljem

----------


## theorema

ljubilica žao mi je...

----------


## riba76

Ljubilice...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## Muma

A joooooj, *ljubi*, pa zašto, kako? A imala sam tako dobar feeling. Tak mi je žao, žao, žao! Moja intuicija pada u vodu, a zašt je baš sad zakazala miša mu.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Anna1

Ljubilice...   žao mi je...

----------


## Frćka

*Ljubice* jako mi je žao...  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## tonkica

Moja beta danas 973.9 jos sam kao u bajci, kao da se nekome drugome ovo dogadja a ne meni, drage moje hvala vam na podrsci.  :Smile:

----------


## Anna1

:Sad:

----------


## Anna1

:Sad:  beta 0  :Sad:

----------


## ljubilica

*Anna* a joooj pa nije valjda  :Sad: 
*Tonkica* bravo draga!!!! Odlicno

----------


## žužy

*Anna* ajoj žao mi je... :Sad: 
Baš tužan dan...
Jedino svijetlo baca lijepo duplanje od *tonkice*,čestitam draga!
A tako je teško skakati i žaliti u istom postu..

----------


## Frćka

O Bože! *Anna1*! Žao mi je! :Sad: 
Koja će ovo bit siromašna lista za 7! Samo dvije trudnoće ako sam uspjela pohvatat od nas 13 ili koliko nas je bilo! :Sad: 
 :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

*Žužy* dobro si rekla! *Tonkice* bravo za duplanje! :Smile:

----------


## tonkica

Anna žao mi je draga

----------


## Anna1

cure moje sa Vama je lakše dijeliti  lijepe ali i tužne vijesti..... tonkica superička za duplanje, uživaj u bajci....

----------


## tikki

Ljubilice, veliki veliki zagrljaj ti saljem  :Love:  drzi se miska!
Anna, zao mi je  :Love: 

Nadam se cure, da ce iduci puta biti lijepe bete!

----------


## riba76

Tonkica  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Anna  :No:  pa kaj to sa 7.mjesecom.....baš izgleda otužno...

----------


## vatra86

Ja bila na malom izletu i nisam stigla vidjeti rezultate..tek sada vidim ove tuuzne vijesti.. 
Ljubilice moja ja nema rijeci utjehe jer sam isto tuzna... Drzi mi se.
Anna1 zao mi je...

Tonkice cestitke jos jednom!

----------


## Tasha1981

Ljubilica i Anna1 jako mi je zao...

----------


## orhideja.

I ovdje da Vas pozdravim  :Wink: 
Veliki pozdrav svima 

Napokon se godišnji bliži kraju, pa će ove naše stranice "živnuti"......nadam se da ste se odmorile,skupile snage i strpljenja.....i da krećemo u nove pobjede
Svima  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   i puno sreće
Mi čekamo vješticu (kraj mj) pa se vidimo -veselimo,radujemo,isčekujemo....

----------


## lara39+

pozdrav drage moje  :Kiss: 
i ja čekam vješticu za koji dan i radujem se novom postupku,čekanju punkcije,tansfera i bete.
nadam se da će mo se družit na ovim stranicama i bodrit jedna drugu.

----------


## Loly

> pozdrav drage moje 
> i ja čekam vješticu za koji dan i radujem se novom postupku,čekanju punkcije,tansfera i bete.
> nadam se da će mo se družit na ovim stranicama i bodrit jedna drugu.


Potpisujem sve! I ja krećem za koji dan  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ledamo

Na pocetku vas sve lijepo pozdravljam, te vam zelim mnogo snage i strpljenja u iscekivanju rezultata, te mnogo mnogo srece  :Smile: 
Zadnje dvije godine smo pokusavali dobiti bebicu, medjutim nije klapalo  :Sad:  Nakon obavljenih pretraga, ustanovljeno je da ja imam PCO, antitijela protiv spermija, a kod muza je dijagnosticirana oligozoospermia, te nam je predlozena ICSI oplodnja.
Prvi put smo posjetili centar za neplodnost pocetkom 3.mjeseca (u Njemackoj zivimo).
U subotu, prije 3 dana, sam imala prvi transfer, na treci dan od punkcije. Uspjeli su punktirati 11 jajnih stanica, od cega je 10 bilo zrelih, i 8 su ih uspjeli oploditi..Tri su vracena (dva petostanicna, jedan cetverostanicni, svi A kvalitete), ostale smo zamrznuli. Trudim se misliti pozitivno, ali ponekad je jako tesko. Osluskujem svoje tijelo, citam vase postove po forumima..mada iskreno zelim se opustiti, ne misliti na to..Imam jos bolove od punkcije..Na dan punkcije sam mislila da cu umrijeti, nisam mogla nikako hodati, ispraviti se..a o obavljanju nuzda da ne pricam. I dalje imam bolove podno stomaka, te u donjem dijelu ledja.
06.09 imam termin kod doktora za pravljenje testa trudnoce...kao sto mi je doktor na kraju rekao..sad mi ostaje samo moliti se i drzati palceve..Nadam se da cemo svi uskoro primiti vesele vijesti  :Bye:  :Kiss:

----------


## orhideja.

*Ledamo* pozdrav i tebi i puno  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala ti Orhideja puno  :Smile: 

Trenutno sam malo zabrinuta, nadam se bezrazlozno.Od dana punkcije, sve do sinoc, imala sam bolove. Jutros kad sam se probudila, nisam nista vise osjetila. Tu i tamo, kratko lagano probadanje. Sad sam trazila o tome po internetu i nadjem na jednom forumu, da to zapravo nije dobar znak..Imala sam blazi oblik hiperstimulacije, al nista, sto se nije moglo podnijeti. Uglavnom, na tom forumu pise, kako je toj djevojci takodjer bol prestala preko noci, otisla je kod ginekologa i on joj je rekao da su ciste, koje je dobila u stimulativnom procesu, postale manje,a da to nije dobar znak, jer bi se one naime pod utjecajem lucenja hcg-a trebale povecavati. Da li netko zna nesto o tome?? Ne zelim gubiti nadu, ali kad ovako nesto procitam tesko je  :Sad:

----------


## maca papucarica

Ledamo, nemoj se bedirati.
Danas ti je tek 3 dan poslije transfera, a to je prerano za lucenje hcga i pogorsavanje hs.
Ima na ovoj temi nekoliko puta ponavljani post sto se dogada koji dan pt pa malo prouci.

Sretno i tebi i svim trenutnim i skorim cekalicama bete!  :fige:

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala Maca, na brzom odgovoru i utjesnim rijecima..to mi je uistinu trenutno bilo jako potrebno  :Kiss:

----------


## Muma

*Ledamo* hvala na podjeljenom iskustvu kako to rade u Njemačkoj, i naravno držimo palčeve da uskoro objaviš veliki plus! A na simptome pokušaj obraćati što manje pažnje, neke ih imaju hrpu, neke skoro ni jedan (npr. ja), tako da - glavu gore, think pink! Sretno!

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala Muma  :Smile:  Cestitam na najljepsem mogucem bozicnom poklonu  :Smile:  Nek sve prodje u najboljem redu  :Kiss:

----------


## Ledamo

Evo mene opet  :Smile: 
Nakon sto su mi neki dan bolovi prestali, jutros sam osjetila lagano ziganje u donjem dijelu stomaka, tocno u sredini.Bilo je kao da me netko iglicom bode.Tjekom dana jos sam par puta osjetila to probadanje, s tim da je bilo malo jace, ovaj put s nozem:D
Cure, jel se dan transfer racuna kao prvi dan? Meni je transfer bio u subotu, znaci li to da mi je danas 6.dan? Malo sam zbunjena, jer sam naisla na razlicite informacije. Sorry sto zamaram  :Embarassed:

----------


## bubekica

draga, danas ti je 5dpt, 5. dan poslije transfera, dan transfera je 0. dan... moja topla preporuka ti je da ignoriras simptome - bilo ih je puno sa raznim simptomima i betom nula i isto tako puno bez ijednog simptoma i troznamenkastom betom. sretno!  :Kiss:

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala Bubekica  :Smile:   Ma ja se trudim ignorirati ih, ali nekad to ide malo teze..vjerojatno me je vec sto puta u zivotu tako zigalo, ali nikad nisam obracala paznju na to  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

Cure jel i vas muci nesanica..zadnje tri noci bol me probudi, traje samo desetak minuta, ali dovoljno da mi razbije san, te da docekam zoru uz neki film..toliko sam iscrpljena..sva sreca da ne moram ici na posao. Dobila sam dva tjedna bolovanja  :Smile: 
Idem sad u laganu setnju, a vama svima zelim lijep i opusten vikend  :Kiss:

----------


## biska

Ledamo, kako se držiš?
Meni je danas 5 dpt, mučim se sa sporim protjecanjem dana i baš mi fali pričati s nekim tko prolazi isto...

----------


## slonica tonica

:Very Happy:  pozdrav svima!!!

evo skupila malo hrabrosti pa da se i ja priključim.
ukratko:
zadnje dvije godine u pokušajima, 
trenutno u iščekivanju, isto danas 5 dpt u prirodnom ciklusu,ovaj puta prilično "cool"jer ipak je to prrodnjak, pa se nismo ni nadali da ćemo doći do ovdje :Embarassed: 







> Ledamo, kako se držiš?
> Meni je danas 5 dpt, mučim se sa sporim protjecanjem dana i baš mi fali pričati s nekim tko prolazi isto...

----------


## Ledamo

> Ledamo, kako se držiš?
> Meni je danas 5 dpt, mučim se sa sporim protjecanjem dana i baš mi fali pričati s nekim tko prolazi isto...


Draga Biska, zelim ti prije svega puno snage da izdrzis dane do bete, za koju ti zelim da bude jako jako velika  :Kiss: 
Kako se drzim? Zelim vjerovati da je sve u redu proslo, da cu prekosutra cuti prelijepu vijest..ali nekako imam osjecaj da ipak nije tako, i onda samu sebe mrzim jer mislim negativno  :Sad:  Vise nemam nikakvih bolova, samo sto sam dosta iscrpljena..
Zadnja dva dana imam osjecaj, da cu svaki tren dobiti..ali opet znam, to ne mora nista znaciti.
Poslije cu kupiti test i ujutro raditi, mada ne znam koliko ce mi to pomoci kad sam trenutno u ovakvom losem stanju  :Sad:

----------


## biska

slonice!  :Very Happy: 

joj baš krasno što si se javila  :Smile: 

super za prirodnjak i superrr za "cool" stanje! moje je već skoro pa hot  :Grin: 
ovo nam je prvi pokušaj i zapravo se osjećam prilično osamljeno. obitelji i bliski prijatelji znaju, vibraju skupa s nama, ali da nema Rode mislim da bi svisnula.

kako se osjećaš? mrvica je 3dnevna ili 5dnevna?

----------


## biska

Hvala ti draga Ledamo, uzvraćam tu identičnu želju jer nam nema druge nego preživljavati dan po dan  :Love: 

Prekosutra bi trebala vaditi betu?

Ne puštaj crne misli u sebe, tu sam već tisuću puta pročitala da prisutnost ili odsustvo simptoma ne znači ama baš ništa!

----------


## slonica tonica

tnx za dobrodošlicu :Rolling Eyes: 
ma meni je ovo sveukupno gledajući peti pokušaj,vjerovatno sam se ispraznila uz one prethodne,osluškujući,iščekujući,strepeći i na kraju se razočaraš...
čak sam i pomislila odustati, ali šetajući CITy C.nalatjela na svog MPO dr. koji me u par rečenica potaknuo
da ne odustanem i eto tako za par dana  dogovorili stimulirani za 11.mj. a obzirom da mi je bio početak ciklusa, probali  loviti "prirodni"...
i ulovili...asp. 28 tog, et. 30 tog, vraćen 4stanični embrij...
i sad čekamo ...
inače,pokušavam ne tražiti nekakve simptome, a sada kako mi ide,to je već druga priča...
uglavnom dobro se osjećam
što se tiče vašeg prvog pokušaja, ne brini niste sami:ja sam ti pravi dokaz, jer iako se do današnjeg dana nisam usudila pridružiti na forumu,redovito sam sa svakim novi 
pokušajem pratila kaj se događa na forumu...zamisli koliko nas još ima koje se ne usude javiti na forum
i samo da znaš da znam nekoliko cura kojima je uspjelo iz prvog pokušaja, to želim i tebi :Yes: 




> slonice! 
> 
> joj baš krasno što si se javila 
> 
> super za prirodnjak i superrr za "cool" stanje! moje je već skoro pa hot 
> ovo nam je prvi pokušaj i zapravo se osjećam prilično osamljeno. obitelji i bliski prijatelji znaju, vibraju skupa s nama, ali da nema Rode mislim da bi svisnula.
> 
> kako se osjećaš? mrvica je 3dnevna ili 5dnevna?

----------


## Strašna

Evo i mene da se tu zaletim....
Danas 4dnt...apsolutno nikakvi simptomi...
Beta na petak 13.

----------


## snupi

strašna neka ti je sretan taj petak 13 i  da je to zadnji put da ides na postupak!

----------


## tikki

Strašna ~~~~~~~~~~ za najljepši petak 13.

----------


## Strašna

Hvala cure..  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

Upravo sam uradila test, nazalost je negativan  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Sutra vadim betu, ali ipak mislim kad vec sad test pokazuje negativno, onda se i moj osjecaj koji me prati zadnjih dana, kako nije ovaj put uspjelo, potvrdio. Zadnje dvije noci sanjam kako je test pozitivan, neopisiva sreca..probudim se jutros sretna, na tren razmisljajuci jesam li to sanjala ili se stvarno dogodilo. Mislila sam se kratko hocu li ga uopce uraditi, jer taj osjecaj, mada je to bilo samo u snu, bio je divan, bila sam tako sretna..Nadam se da cu nekad i u stvarnosti osjetiti to isto

----------


## Ledamo

Strasna i ja ti zelim puno puno srece  :Kiss:

----------


## tikki

Ledamo grlim te jako  :Love:  znam kako je teško vidjeti taj minus na testu nakon snova o plusiću  :Sad:  drži se draga! Odtuguj, isplaći se, zagrli s mužem i kad budeš spremna ponovno kreni!

----------


## biska

Ledamo  :Sad:  
Možda beta ipak pokaže drugačije....vibram i grlim te jako!

----------


## Ledamo

*Tikk*i hvala ti puno..mm-u ce ovo biti isto sok, on je bio toliko optimistican  :Sad:  a sad razocarenje..Ne mogu nikako prestat plakati, koliko god da sam sumnjala zadnjih dana, ipak se jedan dio mene normalno nadao..mislila sam da sam spremna za taj minus, ali sad vidim da definitvno nisam...

Draga *Biska*, voljela bih vise nego ista, da sutra saznam druge vijesti, ali sanse su jako male..Hvala na podrsci, zagrljajima..puno mi to znaci..jako puno!!!!..Hvala vam!!!

----------


## biska

Drage cure, sinoć sam vidjela zvijezdu padalicu i zaželjela želju za sve nas koje čekamo, koje smo čekale i koje će tek čekati.
Mislim si...ipak to nije mala stvar...vidjeti ju u osvijetljenom i smogovitom Zagrebu, pa mora i ta želja malo više vrijediti  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

*biska*,jako lijepo... :Zaljubljen: 
Draga *Ledamo*,ja ti od sveg srca želim da sutra pozitivno iznenadiš prvo sebe a onda i nas.Nije kasno,sve dok beta ne pokaže svoje..
Svim betočekalicama  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## željkica

cure puno sreće vam želim i da nam javite veliku betu  :fige: 

*žužy*,jel se sićaš jedne cure imena barbi26 koja se isto pratila s nama u 3 mj i ostala je trudna i od tad joj nema ni traga ni glasa,jel znaš možda šta je s njom?

----------


## žužy

Da,sjećam se barby,i da je ostala trudna..skupa smo betu čekale,ali bome neznam dalje.Možda čita pa se javi  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

već sam pitala za nju tako da mislim da bi se javila,a valjda je sve ok.

----------


## bubekica

za cure koje pisu samo na ovoj temi, a znam da ih ima - priduzite nam se na forumskoj ZG kavici
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/81793-Post-GO-ZG-kavica

----------


## Muma

*Ledamo* a baš mi je žao za minus! Svejedno, držim palčeve za betu! 
Sretno svim betočekalicama! Moj mališan i ja vam šaljemo puuuuuno trudničke prašine za plusiće!

----------


## Ledamo

Evo stigla je danas i druga potvrda,da nas prvi pokusaj nije uspio..pocelo je krvarenje :Sad: znaci sutra i ne moram betu vaditi.

----------


## Sonja29

Ledamo drzi se...
Betocekalice sretno!

----------


## sara10

*Ledamo* jako mi je žao  :Love:  Ovo je tvoj prvi pokušaj, jel tako ako sam prije dobro pročitala!? Bit će još pokušaja, nije ovo kraj!  Sve jako dobro znamo kakav je to osjećaj kada se toliko nadaš, a onda ništa od T. I dobro si rekla, nikad nismo spremni za taj minus koliko god mislili da jesmo. Drži se, uz tebe smo!

----------


## Ledamo

Hvala *Sara*..hvala vam svima! :Love: 
Da, ovo je bio nas prvi pokusaj..naravno, necemo odustajati, ali eto sve je nekako dobro teklo, pa smo polagali i velike nade u uspjeh...Idemo dalje!!!
Sad sam zvala svoju kliniku, kako bih otkazala sutrasnji termin za vadjenje bete, medjutim rekli su mi da ipak moram doci izvaditi, ali da prestanem uzimati utrice. Jel takva praksa i u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## žužy

Ledamo,šaljem veliki zagrljaj!
Tako je,beta se mora izvaditi na dan kad se odredi,neovisno o krvarenju.Jer moraš javiti vrijednost bete u kliniku,pa bila ona i nula..a isto tako,veliki je broj krvarenja na samom početku trudnoče,uzrokovanih hematomima,pa je neophodna terapija u tom slučaju..tako da,podržavam to da ipak sutra izvadiš betu i definitivno znaš na čemu si.

----------


## amazonka

Ledamo, samo budi uporna.
Preporučila bih ti da izvadiš betu. 
Klinikama je to krajnja potvrda.

----------


## Ledamo

Da,definitivno cu otici..Krvarenje je jako slabo i nije svjeza krv...takodjer uopce nemam tipicne menstrualne bolove,nego probadanje dok sjedam i donji dio trbuha boli na dodir.Pored svega uhvatila me jos neka prehlada,grlo upaljeno :Sad:

----------


## slonica tonica

Jutro drage moje!!!

jučer se nisam mogla javiti jer sam bila spriječena najljepšim (trenutno ) razlogom:čuvala sama svog tromjesečnog nećaka, tetin bombončić...
Ledamo ne gubi nadu, glavu gore i ako ne bude pozitivna beta,odmah kreni na konzultacije za novi pokušaj,nemaš što izgubiti,samo možeš dobiti!!!
Biska, hvala na lijepim željama!

Ako mogu htjela bih Vam prosljediti pozivnicu:
pls, pogledajte na http://www.palcicgore.com.hr/najave-dogadaja/ 

Naime i tetin bombončić je bio *palčić*,rođen je sa 7mj.i imao je samo 980 g.  i da biti će prisutan na događanju, zato pls:DOĐITE ILI SAMO ZOVITE!!!!

----------


## željkica

slonica tonica,i moja nećakinja je palčić rođena sa 7 mj i 1200g,kad se sjetim kako je mala bila...........a sad je predivna curica od 5,5 godina,i naravno teta je obožava i zove njihov broj!

----------


## bubekica

*slonica tonica* dobrodosla!
stavila sam te u betocekalice na listu na odbrojavanju, ali mi trebaju jos neki detalji - koja klinika, koje si postupke imala dosad? sretno!

----------


## Ledamo

Jutros sam otisla, dala krv i u podne nazvala da cujem rezultat..Medjutim, rekli su mi da je krv bila "pokvarena", da uopce nisu nista mogli analizirati. Tako da sam opet isla tamo, te u ponedjeljak ocekujem rezultate. Izvadila sam toliko puta u zivotu krv i nikad mi se to nije dogodilo..tko zna, sta su oni tamo smuckali :S

----------


## žužy

Ajme,pokvarena  :Confused: ...kak si danas,jel menga stigla u punom jeku ili?
 :fige: ,možda još nije kasno!Ja se uvijek nadam dobromu...

----------


## Ledamo

znaci, nisam jedina koje je zbunjena sa pojmom pokvarena krv :Rolling Eyes: 
Danas oko podne je pocela prava menstruacija..ali bolovi su mi i dalje malo cudni, kao poslije punkcije.
Vec sam se pomirilila, odnosno mirim se, sa cinjenicom da ovaj put nije uspjelo..Sljedeci termin kod doktora sam dobila 17.10..Ranije nije bilo nista slobodno  :Sad:

----------


## tikki

Ledamo, brzo će 17.10; to je samo mjesec dana  :Smile:  važnije je da te brzo nakon konzultacija stavi za postupak. 
Kod nas u državnim klinikama naručuju u prosjeku svakih 6 mjeseci, privatnici kažu da se može svaka 3 mjeseca. Mislim da istina leži negdje između (ja nekako ispada da idem svaka 4 mjeseca), jer ipak se treba tijelo malo odmoriti od svega.
Prva negativna beta je meni bila veliki šok, i jako mi je bilo teško (drugi put mi je bilo još gore), ali nakon toga sam se već, nažalost, navikla. 
Tebi želim da se sad lijepo odmoriš i uskoro kreneš u novi (i zadnji) postupak  :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

Da, i ja se nadam da ce vrijeme dotad brzo proletiti..Narucila sam se prije kod mog starog ginekologa, cisto da vidim jel inace sve ok, imam li ciste, tako da budem spremna za novi pokusaj. A sad prvo trebam skinuti kile koje sam dobila u procesu stimulacije  :Sad:  
*Tikki* jel transfer u ponedjeljak?  Svaki put kad klonem, pogledam koliko jakih i hrabrih zena poput tebe ima, pa mi je odmah puno lakse..i ja dobijem neku snagu za dalje. Nadam se i od srca zelim da vam 13 bude sretan broj  :Kiss:

----------


## valiana

Evo i ja se vratila iz Praga nočas! Vračeni trodnevni osmostanični embriji.E sad treba sam dočekati 23,9! :Raspa: !

----------


## tina_julija

Cuvaj ih i mazi i pazi... A meni je 20.09 daleko...  :Smile:

----------


## Loly

> Evo i ja se vratila iz Praga nočas! Vračeni trodnevni osmostanični embriji.E sad treba sam dočekati 23,9!!


Držim fige za super rezultat!
Meni danas 2 dnt dva trodnevna embrija, osjećam se ok, samo danas u 2-3 navrata iscjedak sa laganom sukrvicom. Pretpostavljam da je to još od transfera u četvrtak, mada je transfer bio bezbolan i nije bilo sukrvice ni tad ni jučer.

----------


## valiana

Evo mene s pitanjcem!Ovaj put je transfer bio bolan i dug i nakon njega evo danas je već 4.dan ja jedva hodam kako me boli sve dolje jajnici ma sve .Nikad mi nije bilo ovak nisam napuhnuta uopće za razliku od prošlog puta sam ovaj put mi je sam do ležanja malo sjedenja i odmor...Pa ak je neka imala kaj takvog plese pomagajte jel neznam kaj napravit.Nisam se nigdje prehladila nije neka bakterija sve streilno....

----------


## željkica

*valiana,*mene je zadnji put transfer bio jako neugodan toliko me je mjehur bolia jer sam trpila da sam se jedva sa stola ustala i još me par dana nako transfera sve nešto dole rezalo čak sam imala i lagano smeđarenje,dr mi je rekao da je to normalno i da je zbog malo teže punkcije prokrvarila sam na kraju,ja sam ti samo ležala tako da odmaraj,vidiš da je kod mene  bilo uspješno tako da i tebi želim da isto bude!

----------


## tina_julija

Ova punkcija je bas bila specijalna po boli, tako da se prenijeli na transfer, kako mi je bilo sve osjetljivo a moras imat puni mjehur, jos me taj dan i slijedeci dan bolilo, pomagalo mi je jedino lezanje i to je to... Samo polako i odmaraj se...

----------


## valiana

Ah hvala...ma postala sam šmizla do sad me nikad nije niš bolilo ni transfer ni poslije...Ali nek sam uspije preležat ču ja svih 9mj :Very Happy: .

----------


## Loly

Ajmo betočekalice, diste  :Wink: 
Meni danas 5 dnt, osjećam se ok, pa se tako i ponašam. Ponekad osjetim skroz lagane pms bolove, piškim puno puno, čak i po noći 3-4 puta, a pijem jako malo. Danas sam počela raditi, u posljednja 4 postupka bila na bolovanju od punkcije do bete, pa nije uspjelo, pa sad minjam taktiku. E (.)(.) malo otežale, ali to od utrića i naravno veeeeliki problemi sa zatvorom  :gaah:

----------


## valiana

Ma ovdje smooo klonim se foruma ha ha jel prsti jednostavno odlutaju na prve simptome trudnoće :Very Happy:  ha ha onda sam jakooo trudna .Ah kod mene bolovi ne prestaju ovaj put je stvarno bolno sve odgovara mi sam ležat skvrčena i u toplom tad to mogu podnijet.Kaže dr da je to ok.Nemam nikakvog iscjedka nisam napuhnuta ko žaba ovaj put  tak da osim bolova ništa nivo.A ja inače pijem po 3litre tekućine dnevno tak da sam svako malo na wc tak da bi ja po tome bila trudna veći dio svog života :Very Happy: Pa sretno nam betice čekalice a i svima ostalima da nam ova jesen urodi plodovima ljubavi!

----------


## tina_julija

Prisutna! 6dnt... Cicke velke, napuhnuta od utrica i to je to..  :Smile:  di je slijedeci tjedan...  :Sad:

----------


## lara39+

evo i mene  :Very Happy: 
danas 1dnt 2 osmostanične mrvice

----------


## biska

Prijavljujem dolazak vještice 11 dpt  :Sad: 
Tužni smo, ali očima i dušama usmjereni prema naprijed!  :Heart:  Prag, vidimo se opet uskoro!

Cure, sad me zanima kako dalje - da li nastaviti s utrićima do ponedjeljka (vađenja bete), da li izvaditi betu sutra pa onda vidjeti što dalje s utrićima?

I još nešto - vještica je oskudna i gadno smeđa...zašto takva boja (utrići)?

----------


## bubekica

> Prijavljujem dolazak vještice 11 dpt 
> Tužni smo, ali očima i dušama usmjereni prema naprijed!  Prag, vidimo se opet uskoro!
> 
> Cure, sad me zanima kako dalje - da li nastaviti s utrićima do ponedjeljka (vađenja bete), da li izvaditi betu sutra pa onda vidjeti što dalje s utrićima?
> 
> I još nešto - vještica je oskudna i gadno smeđa...zašto takva boja (utrići)?


izvadi sutra betu, dotad pij utrice. moguce je da nije rijec o menstruaciji, beta ce na 11dpt pokazati, sretno!

----------


## biska

bubekica, hvala na pozitivnim vibrama i brzom odgovoru!  :Smile: 

koja sam ja tuka, uopće mi nije palo na pamet da utriće mogu popiti  :Laughing: , samo me proganjalo kako će biti grozno uguravati ih u to smeđilo

----------


## lara39+

*biska*  draga jesi vadila betu ?!
 :fige:

----------


## lara39+

meni evo tek 2dpt.nisam nešto pretjerano napuhana  :Confused:  malo osjetim donji dio stomaka a (.)(.) ništa.
jedino šta me noćas poplašilo su grčevi  oko pupka koji su trajali kratko al su me baš poplašili,mislim rano je za grčeve.

----------


## marincezg

> meni evo tek 2dpt.nisam nešto pretjerano napuhana  malo osjetim donji dio stomaka a (.)(.) ništa.
> jedino šta me noćas poplašilo su grčevi  oko pupka koji su trajali kratko al su me baš poplašili,mislim rano je za grčeve.


jos je rano za koje sta, jer implatacija traje od 3-5 dana od transfera
samo budi strpljiva i sve laganini.....

----------


## lara39+

> jos je rano za koje sta, jer implatacija traje od 3-5 dana od transfera
> samo budi strpljiva i sve laganini.....


znam marinezg da je rano da išta još osjetim.
ovo mi se desilo već jednom.možda su crijeva?!

----------


## biska

> *biska*  draga jesi vadila betu ?!


draga lara, nisam stigla jutros...
probdjela sam cijelu noć s užasnim grčevima, smeđarenje se pretvorilo u crvenilo i potop  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 
ujutro sam se jedva izvukla iz kreveta i teeeškom mukom odjurila na sastanak...ma koma

uglavnom, ići ću sutra ujutro.
hvala ti puno, puno, puno na figicama, ne mogu riječima opisati koliko me sve vezano uz ovaj forum diže, snaži i liječi  :Heart: 
znam da ovaj naš prvi pokušaj vjerovatno nije uspio, ali zahvaljujući svima vama imam više snage no što bi ikada mogla zamisliti za nove pokušaje.

ljubim vas sve i javljam sutrašnji rezultat bete!

----------


## Ledamo

Draga *Biska* drzi se..potpisujem svaku tvoju rijec, vezano za forum, cure i price koje daju snagu za dalje  :Smile: 
Ja sam naravno dobila u ponedjeljak potvrdu iz centra, da je beta nula...opet sam krenula na posao, al jedva cekam da ponovno krenemo sa postupkom..samo ovaj put definitivno idem odmah raditi..

svima vam zelim puno srece i jedva cekam da ugledam sretne vijesti na forumu ..nadam se da ce ih dana u dan biti sve vise  :Kiss:

----------


## Loly

*Biska, Ledamo* žao mi je cure! Nadam se da će sljedeći put biti više sreće! Držite se!

----------


## mostarka86

biska, ledamo, držite se  :Love: 
lara39, loly, tina_julija, valiana, tikki i ostale betočekalice, sretno, čuvam fige za veliku betu  :Smile:

----------


## biska

> Draga *Biska* drzi se..potpisujem svaku tvoju rijec, vezano za forum, cure i price koje daju snagu za dalje 
> Ja sam naravno dobila u ponedjeljak potvrdu iz centra, da je beta nula...opet sam krenula na posao, al jedva cekam da ponovno krenemo sa postupkom..samo ovaj put definitivno idem odmah raditi..
> 
> svima vam zelim puno srece i jedva cekam da ugledam sretne vijesti na forumu ..nadam se da ce ih dana u dan biti sve vise


*Ledamo*, vidiš ja sam čvrsto odlučila u sljedećem postupku ostati doma barem tjedan dana  :Smile:  jer me sada proganjaju ti grčevi koji su krenuli nakon što sam počela raditi, iako je moj posao fizički totalno nezahtjevan. 

Jutros sam izvadila betu, rezultat će biti tijekom dana, pa javim.

Vibrice do neba i natrag svim betočekalicama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Loly

Danas 7 dnt, od jučer konstantni pritisak dosta nisko (kao kad imam jako pun mjehur) i jučer me nešto strašno zabolilo malo ispod pupka, ali trajalo par sekundi i to je to. Ovaj put trudim se ne proučavati i za sada mi dosta dobro ide, ali zato za dva, tri dana slijedi  :psiholog:

----------


## željkica

*Loly*  :fige:  da je to to!

----------


## biska

> Danas 7 dnt, od jučer konstantni pritisak dosta nisko (kao kad imam jako pun mjehur) i jučer me nešto strašno zabolilo malo ispod pupka, ali trajalo par sekundi i to je to. Ovaj put trudim se ne proučavati i za sada mi dosta dobro ide, ali zato za dva, tri dana slijedi


Loly, ovo s mjehurom zvuči obećavajuće!  :fige:

----------


## sara10

*Loly* sretno ti draga,  :fige:  da uspije!

I ostalim čekalicama sretno!!!!

----------


## valiana

Loly sretno i da ti bude dobitno :Very Happy: .Ja se ne mičem iz kreveta jer mene od transfera još sve boli tak ak sam duže stojim sam me počne bolit jajnici pikaju...ma ja niš ne proučavam sam mi je več dosta ležanja ali drugačije nemrem.Zato jedva čekam taj 23.9 da mogu dalje nastavit.Svima puno sreče i što manje stresa

----------


## Loly

> Loly sretno i da ti bude dobitno.Ja se ne mičem iz kreveta jer mene od transfera još sve boli tak ak sam duže stojim sam me počne bolit jajnici pikaju...ma ja niš ne proučavam sam mi je več dosta ležanja ali drugačije nemrem.Zato jedva čekam taj 23.9 da mogu dalje nastavit.Svima puno sreče i što manje stresa


Koji ti je dnt? Mislim da smo mi isti dan imale transfer ili dan razlike, a ja ću betu izvadit već 18.9.

----------


## Ledamo

Loly drzim ti palceve  :Smile:  nek ti ovih par dana do bete prolete  :Kiss:

----------


## Ledamo

Biska jesu li stigli rezultati?

Ja sam sad bila dva i pol tjedna doma..to je bilo stvarno previse...Buduci da radim u uredu, nemam nekog fizickog naprezanja...Psihicko naprezanje je opet druga stvar  :Sad:  medjutim evo otkad sam se vratila na posao, sve mi je totalno svejedno..samo da napokon dobijem svoju bebicu  :Wink:

----------


## biska

*Ledamo* draga, evo upravo mi je na mail stigao nalaz i očekivano, beta je 0  :Crying or Very sad: 

Što reći, boli me vidjeti tu nulu, ali tu nikakve pomoći nema osim krenuti dalje. 

Tako da - idemo dalje, što prije, što pozitivnije, ohrabrene ogromnom količinom velikih beta naših betočekalica na forumu!

----------


## valiana

Moj transfer je bio 5.9 i čekam do 23,9 za beturinuuuuuu :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

*biska,Ledamo*,jako mi je žao ženice drage... :Love:  :Love:

----------


## Ledamo

Draga Biska, tako je, idemo dalje, nema odustajanja..znam da je tesko, ali moramo biti jake, jer novi pokusaj je pred nama. Zelim ti da se sto prije oporavis od svega, pa da mozes planirati sljedeci i nadam se zadnji postupak  :Kiss:

----------


## Ledamo

> *biska,Ledamo*,jako mi je žao ženice drage...


Hvala draga Zuzy  :Love:  Jesi li ti vec imala transfer? Moram se sad malo raspitati o FET-u, jer mene to ceka nadam se u 11 mj  :Smile:  Nadam se da je koliko toliko lakse, jer nema punkcije, pa su samim tim i bolovi manji.

----------


## Loly

Meni od danas oko podne izrazito jaka bol dosta nisko, boli me konstantno, na trenutke se ne mogu ni ispraviti kako boli. Sad već postaje neizdrživo, bol je kao kad imam ovulaciju. Jel to možda ima veze s mjehurom? Normalno piškim. Već sam  :gaah:

----------


## tina_julija

Jesi zvala doktora? Nemam iskustva sa takvom situacijom, nadam se da ce se cure javit.. Drzi se!

----------


## željkica

[QUOTE=Loly;2478836]Meni od danas oko podne izrazito jaka bol dosta nisko, boli me konstantno, na trenutke se ne mogu ni ispraviti kako boli. Sad već postaje neizdrživo, bol je kao kad imam ovulaciju. Jel to možda ima veze s mjehurom? Normalno piškim. Već sam  :gaah: [/QU


kako je? mene je bolilo 7-8 dnt po noći isto jako dosta al nije bilo konstantno i tad mi je bila implantacija,možda je to sad kod tebe, javi kako si?

----------


## Loly

Noćas mi je bilo dosta lakše, osjetim još uvik lagani pritisak ali samo povremeno i nije bolno. Ali ono jučer je bilo strava. 
*Željkice* kakva je bila ta tvoja bol? Jeli trajala samo tu noć? 
Danas 8 dnt nikakvih drugih simptoma, sve 5  :Smile:

----------


## boss

loly meni je 8 dt krenulo boliti ko da cu dobiti al ne jako nego lagano , a vec sledece jutro sam imala uzasne bolove neizdrzive al to je bila posljedica hiperstimulacije.

----------


## Loly

> loly meni je 8 dt krenulo boliti ko da cu dobiti al ne jako nego lagano , a vec sledece jutro sam imala uzasne bolove neizdrzive al to je bila posljedica hiperstimulacije.


A nisam pametna, kod mene hiper nije sigurno jer sam imala samo 5 folikula i 3 js. Sreća da se smirilo, sad sam ko nova! Nadam se da će na kraju rezultat biti kao tvoj  :Wink:

----------


## sara10

*Loly* drago mi je da se smirilo sve i nadam se da je to bila implanatcijska bol i da su se mrvice dobro smjestile  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

> Noćas mi je bilo dosta lakše, osjetim još uvik lagani pritisak ali samo povremeno i nije bolno. Ali ono jučer je bilo strava. 
> *Željkice* kakva je bila ta tvoja bol? Jeli trajala samo tu noć? 
> Danas 8 dnt nikakvih drugih simptoma, sve 5


bol je bila jako oštra i još me ja dan dva poslje bolilo lagano odnosno više kao kad trebam dobit i bilo mi je vruće-zima svi simptomi da vještica stiže tako da sam bila cili postupak otpisala,ali očito je to bila impl , ajme kako bi volila da je to i kod tebe!!!!!!!!!!!uf kad ono vadiš betu?

----------


## valiana

Evo mene s pitanjcem..danas mi je 8dt sad popodne neki čudan osječaj u trbuhu uz konstantne bolove jajnika koji mi nedaju mira danima.Ali ovo s trbuhom nisam nikad imala pa pitam..kao da su mi u trbuhu neki žmarci i kao da mi je koža tijesna(zmija po kineskom horoskopu pa vjerno prikazujem)onak kao da če puknut ak se ispravim...baš čudan osječaj... :Confused:

----------


## tina_julija

Eto i mene sa pitanjcem... Sad sam na dnevnom ulosku primjetila uteogestan pomjesan sa neki svijetlo smedjim iscjetkom? Nis me ne boli? Punkcija je bila 2.9.

----------


## bubekica

nadam se da je implantacijsko!

----------


## lara39+

*loly*, *valiana*, *tina_julija* i ja se cure nadam da je u pitanju implatacijsko i da su 
se bebice čvrsto uhvatile za svoje mame.

kod mene tek 4dpt.sinoć lagani bolovi u donjem dijelu stomaka i ledja, (.)(.) kroz dan jučer ništa navečer počele bolit al ne kad ih dotaknem nego onako osjećam
u njima bol dok sjedim.Loše spavala užasno, jutros ništa,ko da ništa nisam radila.al zato sad ponovo počeo bolit stomak i (.)(.).rano je za išta još uvik to utrogestan radi svoje.
kao i temperatura koja se jučer i danas vrti oko 37, 37.2
i užasno sam nervozna danas

velika  :Kiss:  svima

----------


## tina_julija

Bas sam se prepala da je to to... Prosli postupak nisam uopce imala iscjedak...  :Sad:

----------


## slonica tonica

pozz svima!!!
pls,pomoć,prvi puta ovako daleko ....
upravo sam pročitala nalaz:42.78 IU/L.....
da li je to preniska vrijednost obzirom da mi je danas 14dpt ...

----------


## željkica

čekalice kakvo je stanje,ima li simptoma ?

----------


## Loly

> čekalice kakvo je stanje,ima li simptoma ?


Kod mene ništa ne boli, nema pritiska! Samo mi je raspoloženje baš bljaki, sva sam nikakva!
U utorak popodne sam dobila zadnji brevacid, razmišljam da u utorak odem izvadit betu, jeli to rano, bit će mi 12 dnt 2 embrija vraćena 3. dan?!

----------


## Konfuzija

To ti je 15. dpo, nije rano, Loly.

----------


## tina_julija

Meni je sad i smedje i crveno...  :Sad:  katastrofa!

----------


## Loly

> Meni je sad i smedje i crveno...  katastrofa!


Draga kakvo je stanje?

----------


## valiana

Hej čekalice ajd budite strpljive :Very Happy: .Ha ha prava se javila...ja niš ne osječam totalno drukčije od prošli put..jedino žiganje jajnika sad več manje ali zato neki čudan osječaj u trbuhu oanak ko kad sam bila zaljubljena pa oni leptiriči :Laughing: .I da probala super varijantu klope ha ha jafa keks i ajvar kak je to dobrooooo :Laughing:

----------


## tina_julija

> Draga kakvo je stanje?


Malo prestane, pa smedje pa crveno... Mislim da nes ne valja....

----------


## boss

tina julija sto ne izvadis betu ja je izvadila 10 dt i bila vec tada povelika, a isto bio transfer dvodnevnih embrija

----------


## tina_julija

Mislila sam test kupit ali je ljekarna zatvorena koja je kod nas, pa poljubila vrata...  :Sad:

----------


## valiana

Ma pričekaj ponedeljak i na miru izvadi betu to ti je najsigurnije..sretno i nadam se da čemo slavit :Very Happy:

----------


## Ledamo

> Mislila sam test kupit ali je ljekarna zatvorena koja je kod nas, pa poljubila vrata...


Nek ti vikend brzo proleti, a u ponedjeljak se nadam zajedno s tobom sretnim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala vam, bas me bacilo u bed, i muzek mi je pozitivan a ja crnjak teski... Vidjet cu ili test kupit kad dodje muzek ili ponedjeljak betu...  :Kiss:

----------


## lara39+

*tina_julija*  :Kiss:  sretno draga i nek sve bude super

----------


## tina_julija

Test kupljen, sutra ujutro se javim sa rezultatom!

----------


## tikki

Sretno draga!

----------


## bubekica

> Sretno draga!


X

----------


## žužy

tina_julija,držim fige svim srcem za pozitivan test!  :fige:

----------


## tina_julija

Negativan je... Sad jos cekam betu i sad mi je jos i krv bila na ulosku... Ne znam sta da mislim ni nis...  :Sad:

----------


## Loly

Draga zao mi je, ipak izvadi betu, nadam se da nije gotovo! Grlim te!

----------


## Ledamo

> Negativan je... Sad jos cekam betu i sad mi je jos i krv bila na ulosku... Ne znam sta da mislim ni nis...


Draga *Tina_julija*, nemoj da te to bedira..mozda je jos rano za test, a to krvarenje, po dosadasnjim iskustvima forumasica, moze biti i pozitivno i negativno..Strpi se jos malo, mada znam da je uzasno tesko..i nemoj izgubiti nadu, jer jos nista nije gotovo  :Love:

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala drage! I muz mi govori da je rano... Bas sam uffff...

----------


## boss

tina julija jedino beta je sigurna , cini mi se da je linalena ili j neko od junskih trudnica pisala test i bio negativan da bi sledece jutro beta pokazala 123 pa ti sad vidi koliko su testovi mjerodavni.

----------


## tina_julija

Rekla sam si prije da necu kupovat testove ali me ovo bas zabrinulo, i rekoh idem kupit test da se smirim barem za vikend... Nikad do sad mi test nije pokazao plus, prosli puta nisam ni kupovala vec iskljucivo pravac lab... U pon cu nazvat doktoricu pa cemo vidjet..

----------


## tikki

Tina_julia  :Love:  grlim te jako! Izvadi betu jos svakako jer ju moras javiti u bolnicu. Drzi se!

----------


## bubekica

Tina_julija, predlazem ti da sutra uzvadis betu, buduci si krenula krvariti kakav god da je nalaz trba reagirati, ako je nula prestati s utricima, ako je pozitivan, pojacati progesteron i uvesti mirovanje. Testovima ne vjerujem osim svojima.

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala draga! Sutra zovem doktoricu pa da vidimo sto ce ona reci.. Kad mirujem manje je ili je smedje...

----------


## valiana

Tina ma sam ti miruj možda je sve ok...drži se!Meni je danas 11dt uf dani sporo idu!Alio ovaj put ču stvarno izludit od bolova jajnici i sve dolje sve da hoću nekaj napravit laganini sam se legnem jer nemrem..Nisam puno toga prošla kao vi cure ali ovaj put neznam kaj da mislim...sve je puno drukčije od prošla dva puta!Ujutro me probugi vrtoglavica i neko pikanbje oko želuca nije mučnina nego takav neki čudan osječaj a navečer mi tak zuji u ušima i to oko 19 sati i onda prestane za 15 min..a drugo niš baš se inače osječam nekako čudno ne objašnjivo...Kad bih ja mogla vadit betu pa da se rješim tih muka?

----------


## Loly

*Valiana* meni je danas isto 11 dnt i ići ću sutra izvadit betu, nadam se da ću uspit sutra popodne, ako ne onda ću u sridu ujutro. Sve se razmišljam da popodne pišnem jedan test (mada ih ne volim), ali u torak sam primila brevacid pa me strah da nije rano!
Žao mi je što te tako boli i to skoro cijelo vrijeme, meni više ništa ne boli, nema pritiska, ko da nisam nigdi ni bila!

----------


## žužy

Evo i mene,več mi je 2. dnt  :Grin: 
Cure,  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:  za lijepu beticu!
tina_julija, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da krvarenje stane.

----------


## Strašna

Sretnno cure, ja sam danas zvala doktoricu, u 11tom mjesecu zovem opet gore...

----------


## slonica tonica

cure bok!!!
evo i mene 17dpt beta 78.6 
sestra me uvjerava da je to ok, odnosno da je bitno da raste...
kakva su vaša iskustva?!
u četvrtak ponavljam betu...
svima sretno!!!

----------


## tina_julija

Da javim i ovdje, zvala doktoricu, povecala mi je utrice na 4x2, i sutra vadim betu...

----------


## Loly

*Slonica tonica* nadam se da će ti se javiti cure s iskustvom, sretnoooo!
*Tina_julija* jel još uvik imaš smeđariš?

----------


## tina_julija

Loly promjenila ti skoro dugine boje... Salim se  :Smile:  nekad smedje nekad crveno..

----------


## bubekica

> cure bok!!!
> evo i mene 17dpt beta 78.6 
> sestra me uvjerava da je to ok, odnosno da je bitno da raste...
> kakva su vaša iskustva?!
> u četvrtak ponavljam betu...
> svima sretno!!!


necu te lagati, beta bi se trebala uduplati za 48 sati. nazlost, preostaje ti samo cekati. od srca ti zelim da se okrene na dobro!

----------


## špelkica

Slonica tonica, jedna moja prijateljica je imala betu 25 (ne sjećam se točno dnt). Danas je to prekrasna curica! Bitno je da se beta dupla! Sretno!!!!

----------


## Majuška

..tj. uduplati u 72 sata

Držim fige!

Ne znam kollika ti je bila prva ali probaj ti ubaciti brojke u neki beta doubling time calculator, proguglaj

----------


## žužy

slonica tonica,a več si vadila prije?Bravo ako se dupla,neka samo tako nastavi  :fige: 
Majuška,sad vidim potpis,nisam znala...grlim draga..pa kud opet loš ishod,kaj veli dr?

----------


## slonica tonica

> ..tj. uduplati u 72 sata
> 
> Držim fige!
> 
> Ne znam kollika ti je bila prva ali probaj ti ubaciti brojke u neki beta doubling time calculator, proguglaj


tnx,
evo ubacila  u calculator,odgovor koji sam dobila:

"Refer to the chart below for "normal" doubling times."

to bi trebalo biti valda ok?!
ništa u četvrtak opet vađenje, pa ćemo vidjeti...
necu paničariti još....

----------


## slonica tonica

inače prvi puta sam vadila u petak 14dpt (2 dan vraćeni 4stanični embrij) beta 42.78 , danas 17 dpt beta 78.6
s time da sam upetak vadila betu u Breyer-u, a danas u Vinogradskoj....sestra mi je napomenula da bi se trebalo vaditi u istom labosu kako bi imali što optimalnije rezultate, tako da možda i zato nije 100% poduplana...
nije da se tješim ali tak mi je lakše :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Majuška

*Slonica Tonica*, tvoje je vrijeme duplanja 80 sati
Znam kako ti je, u istoj sam situaciji bila prije mjesec dana
Grlim i držim fige da sve ispadne dobro, ima i takvih priča. znam jer sam ih ja tad očajnički pretraživala po netu 


Da *žužy*, tak je kak je...hvala ti
Nema se što, sve sam pretrage obavila prošli put 
Izgleda da mi je dijagnoza super-fertility. moje tijelo ne raspoznaje kvalitetan od nekvalitetnog zametka

----------


## Ledamo

*Slonica tonic*a drzim ti fige  :fige: 

*Tina_Julija* zelim ti srecu..javi nam odmah rezultate  :Love: 

*Valiana, Loly* vama takodjer nek bude sretno..nadam se da cemo se uskoro svi radovati vasim rezultatima  :Love:

----------


## lara39+

cure sretno svima  :Kiss: 

meni danas 7dnt. boluckalo me prva 3-4 dana a onda zatišje bez ikakvih bolova sve do danas popodne.
odjednom me uvatila jaka bol ,ne grčevi ,više kao probadanje ali jako nisko imala sam osjećaj da me bolilo u rodnici a ne u maternici.trajalo nekih pola sata i nakon toga i dalje osjećam probadanja 
ali ne konstantno već svako malo i sad mi se čini da se bol povukla malo više. malo me zabrinulo jer cure uglavnom spominju grčeve.
budim se 2-3 puta noću zadnja dva dana ,jednom za na wc ostalo bez ikakvog povoda.
(.)(.) ne bole niti malo,ni bradavice,možda su samo malo povećane.
ko će dočekati 23.09.... :Cekam:

----------


## žužy

Lara,zvuči obečavajuče...  :fige:  da je to - to!

----------


## riba76

Vidim da se zahuktalo :Smile: 
Sretno cure,drzim fige svima.

----------


## tina_julija

Beta jedna velika 0...

----------


## žužy

Ajoj tina...jako mi je žao :Sad: 
Jel krenula prava menga?Zbilja sam nekak mislila da bude pozitivna,pa te zeza samo neki hematom..
Drži se draga,i u nove pobjede!

----------


## slonica tonica

> Beta jedna velika 0...


draga tina_julija žao mi je, ali nema odustajanja, glavu gore i hrabro naprijed...
 :Love:

----------


## ljubilica

*tina_julija*  draga  :Love:  znam da je teško.... budi hrabra i samo naprijed  :Kiss:

----------


## tina_julija

Hvala vam... Znate kad osjecate da nije to to, tak sam ja osjecala... Sad idemo na poduzu pauzu, da malo tijelo odmorim, dusa ce ovak i onak patiti...  :Sad:

----------


## valiana

tina_julija žao mi je sam budi hrabra jer svaki naš neuspjeh nas još više tjera dalje....
A meni je danas 12dt i moji bolovi su idalje konstantni slični lari39+ ali meni je tak od samog transfera.Tak da više nisam pametna...

----------


## slonica tonica

> tina_julija žao mi je sam budi hrabra jer svaki naš neuspjeh nas još više tjera dalje....
> A meni je danas 12dt i moji bolovi su idalje konstantni slični lari39+ ali meni je tak od samog transfera.Tak da više nisam pametna...


valiana, 
abetu još nisi vadila?!

----------


## Loly

Draga *tina_julija* žao mi je, iskreno sam se nadala da ipak postoji šansa za sretan kraj! Drži mi se  :Love:

----------


## lara39+

*tina_julija*  žao mi je draga  :Love:

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

*Tina_Julija*  :Love:

----------


## žužy

slonica tonica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i da je beta narasla velika!
valiana, ti ne misliš raditi testić?Imaš več lijepi staž nakon transfera  :Smile: 
Lara39,arlena,orhideja. ,kak se osječate?
Meni danas 4. dnt i od jučer me zna boleti dolje ko kad dobim mengu..pogotovo kad cirkuliram okolo,kad legnem smanji se.Nekak nisam očekivala bolove s obzirom da se radi o FET-u i nije bilo punkcije nit stimulacije.

----------


## orhideja.

> slonica tonica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i da je beta narasla velika!
> valiana, ti ne misliš raditi testić?Imaš več lijepi staž nakon transfera 
> Lara39,arlena,orhideja. ,kak se osječate?
> Meni danas 4. dnt i od jučer me zna boleti dolje ko kad dobim mengu..pogotovo kad cirkuliram okolo,kad legnem smanji se.Nekak nisam očekivala bolove s obzirom da se radi o FET-u i nije bilo punkcije nit stimulacije.


žuži draga potpisujem te za ove bolove kad cirkuliraš (više neko pikanje-malo ljevo malo desno), isto od 3dc..kad mirujen ne osjećan ništa. Danas 6dc.  :kokice:  :štrika:

----------


## lara39+

> slonica tonica, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra i da je beta narasla velika!
> valiana, ti ne misliš raditi testić?Imaš več lijepi staž nakon transfera 
> Lara39,arlena,orhideja. ,kak se osječate?
> Meni danas 4. dnt i od jučer me zna boleti dolje ko kad dobim mengu..pogotovo kad cirkuliram okolo,kad legnem smanji se.Nekak nisam očekivala bolove s obzirom da se radi o FET-u i nije bilo punkcije nit stimulacije.


a Žužy moja ja u bolovima,boli me dosta pa sam  :Sad: 

*slonica tonica* držim  :fige:  za veliku betu sutra

----------


## valiana

Nemeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee testova glavni test je 23.9. :Very Happy: !aaaa kukavica sam pa kad nisam do sad sad ni neću izdržat čuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## žužy

*valiana*,a svaka ti čast jesi karakter! Ja nisam,i več mjerkam kad bi mogla piškiti.. :Raspa:  :Coffee: 
Evo,danas mi struji dolje ta neka pms bol,makar nisam ništ posebno radila..uglavnom se zležavam i tipkam...
Inače sam prvi i drugi dan imala neku napornu i iritantnu bol u preponi,i po noći me znalo buditi.
Cure,kak vi spavate?Ja nikak,osamsto tisuća puta se budim i okrečem..
*lara*,tak te jako boli..kud,u jajnicima il u maternici?Šaljem pusu!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svim čekalicama!

----------


## lara39+

žužy nije me bolilo u jajnicima nego u maternici ,mislila sam da će mi se sve raspast.
al evo od jutros ne boli,osjećam mala zatezanja al ne boli jako.
i jutros kad sam ispuhala nos bilo mi je  dosta krvavih žilica.
(.)(.) i dalje ništa 
a šta se tiče spavanja ja ima 5 dana ne spavam nikako po noći,kažem nikako jer se
budim po 4-5 puta.a preko dana ne mogu gledat na oči od umora a nemogu zaspat.

----------


## bubekica

lara ja mislim da bi ti mogla i pisnut, ovo mi se svidja  :Smile:

----------


## lara39+

> lara ja mislim da bi ti mogla i pisnut, ovo mi se svidja


e bubekica moja  odlučila sam  ovaj put bez testa.danas 10dpt.
malo me ove moje bezbolne (.)(.)   :Confused:

----------


## žužy

*lara*,stvarno sve zvuči jako dobro... :fige: 
I pusti sise pored svih ovih drugih simptoma,kud bi da te još i one bole :Laughing: 
A ovo s nosom isto shvačam pozitivno,bar je meni tako bilo nakon oba postupka a prije poz. bete  :Smile: 
I bome sam jučer proučavala maramicu,hahaha..al ništa nema obojano.
Isto tako čekam sexy snove...bio jedan odma 1. dnt al to ne računam  :Cool:

----------


## orhideja.

*valiana* ja odbrojavam još koji dan,pa krećem s testićima(ako je neggg--onda je rano) hh, tebi swaka čast na strpljenju.
*žužy* potpisujem te: bol u preponama, a danas nekakav pritisak,zatezanje  :Confused:   sise samo napuhnute--bez boli
*lara39+*  da ti brzoo vikend prođe, pa nam u ponedjeljak veliku betu javiš  :fige: 

meni je jako teško zaspati i rano se budim....i keksa mi se...vec dva dana  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

> (ako je neggg--onda je rano)


Hahahaha,to sam točno i ja danas rekla  :Rolling Eyes:  reko,bolje da je krenem skoro pišat po tim testičima jer ako budu neg. znam da je rano...ako pišnem prvoga tam 10.dnt i bude neg. onda tek budem u bedu jer bi se več trebalo vidjeti.
A moje cikice,uf..i inače bole svaki mjesec nakon O,al sad su bolne na kvadrat.U biti,sve se "pojačalo" od početka uzimanja utrića...mada sam do sad tvrdila da mi ne utječu na fizičko osječanje.U prirodnjaku kad smo ciljali na IVF,nisam ama baš ništ osječala,ni približno ko sad.
Tko zna...

----------


## željkica

cure držim vam  :fige:  za velike bete!!!!!!!!i evo trudniočke prašine ************************************************* da vam donese sreću!!!!!!!!!!!

*Žužy* kako si?

----------


## bubekica

> valiana, 
> abetu još nisi vadila?!


slonica tonica jesi li ponovila betu jucer?

----------


## slonica tonica

bok cure!!!
ma ja se javljam ali se moji postovi ne objavljuju  :Confused:  :Confused: 
ponovila sam betu i ona iznosi 183 :Very Happy:

----------


## slonica tonica

gle sad je prošo od prve...
a onih od jučer i prekjučer nigdje nema??!!!

----------


## tina_julija

Cestitam!!!

----------


## slonica tonica

uglavnom da iskoristim to što prolaze:
kao prvo htjela bi zahvaliti svima na vibricama za betu,kao što vidite pomogle su :Very Happy: 
a što se tiče moje bete dr mi je rekao da nema potrebe više ponavljati betu, jer iako nije baš neka velika vrijednost, po njemu se  dupla pravilno ...
idući petak 27.09. naručena sam na UZV, a u slučaju  pojave krvarenja ili ne daj Bože bolova, pravac Vinogradska...
svima čekalicama želim pozitivne bete :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*slonica tonica* presla si 10 postova, sad ce tvoji postovi biti odmah vidljivi.
a u kojoj si klinici?

----------


## slonica tonica

Vinogradska,ove prije mi je sve vodio dr. Tomić,a uspjeh smo pstigli s dr.Bolančom

----------


## slonica tonica

> Cestitam!!!


tnx!!!
molim te glavu gore!!! :Love:

----------


## žužy

*slonice tonice*, :Very Happy:  super,nek nastavi rasti samo!
*Željkice*,bum si nagrabila koju lopatu tvoje prašine,možda kaj pomogne  :Teletubbies: 
A ja sam ok,danas najbolje do sad...lakše mi je dok me probada,mislim da se nekaj događa... :psiholog:

----------


## željkica

*slonice tonice* jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiii :Very Happy: 

žužy  :fige:  ručnonožne!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## slonica tonica

curke imam pitanje, da li netko od vas ima problema sa spavanjem?ja već 10tak dana uporno se budim oko 3-4 i buljim u tv,više ne spavam...i pretpostavljam da su popdnevne glavobolje posljedica nespavanja!?
možda neki savjet!?

----------


## Muma

*slonica tonica* čestitam!!! Netko je trebao razbiti niz loših vijesti! Nek je samo do kraja školski...

----------


## valiana

Slonica tonica čestitam... sad ja mogu mirnije čekat svoju betu jer nakon ovih neuspjeha malo sam se uplašil a sad mirno čekm ponedeljak! Cure sretno svima! :Smile:

----------


## Ledamo

Slonica-tonica cestitam ti od srca  :Smile:  napokon divne vijesti..neka ih bude sve vise i vise  :Kiss:

----------


## orhideja.

*slonica tonica* čestitke  :Very Happy: 

valijana,lara,žuži i swe ostale..... :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## slonica tonica

hvala svima na čestitkama !!!!
ali i dalje trebam vaše vibrice, jer daleko smo još od "happy enda"(zbog 2vanmaternične trudnoće), zato pls, budite uz mene i dalje...
šaljem svima
 :Love:  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## snupi

slonice bravo za betu sad dalje sve skolski!

----------


## Snekica

slonice čestitam! Nek ti ova T bude mirna, lijepa i dooooossaaaadddnnnnaaaaa! 
Vidim, ovje se fino zahuktala tmosfera! Neka neka, to se traži!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Misko

Cure moje drage! Trebala bi mi mala pomoć od vas, vaše iskustvo, mi smo prošli 3ivf, upravo se spremamo na 4 ali ovaj put isci! Meni se događa da ja prokrvarim vrlo brzo! 
1ivf- 9 dan od ET krvarenje
2ivf- 8 dan od ET krvarenje
3ivf - 7 dan krvarenje
Ja neznam sta ce biti sad 4 put, sve me strah, neuspjem se niti ponadati i već je sve gotovo!
Dali znate za takve slučajeve i sta napraviti!

----------


## bubekica

Misko, a koliko stari embriji su transferirani?

----------


## Misko

Svaki put smo čekali 5 dan i onda smo imali ET!

----------


## Misko

Dr je cijeli vrijeme bio optimistican i svaki put kad bi mu javila da je gotovo skoro pa u nesvijest je padao! Svaki ivf dobro odreagiram, cca 18-20 gonala, prvi put 4,drugi put 6,treći 9 jajnih stanica! Za zamrznuti nemamo nikad ništa! Uvijek nam vrate navodno suuuuper zametke i sipak! Dijagnozu nemamo, idiopati smo! 
Probat ćemo s isci, možda s odgodenim transferom čega se jaaaako bojim, jer sta ako svi 5. dan propadnu?!?!  
I muzic je dobio nekakav antibiotik da bi bio 100 posto čist nalaz, premda je sve ok i sada!

----------


## bubekica

krvarenje 14-i dan od punkcije, odnosno 9-i dan od transfera 5-dnevnog embrija i nije rano, odgovara otprilike menstruaciji. jel tad bas krece obilno krvarenje ili spotting?
u kojoj si klinici? 
pod odgodjeni transfer mislis na FET (forzen embryo transfer)?

----------


## Misko

Uh nesto mi internet steka! Kod dr.Radoncica smo, klinika Vili 2 puta  i 3.ivf u Betaplus obavljen! 
Pa i meni ovo krvarenje 9 dn nije strašno već spada pod ciklus od 28 dana ali dr tvrdi da je to sve prerano! Bas pravo krvarenje krene! A tek ovo 7. dan od ET mu je bilo van svake pameti! 
Pa da mislio je da idemo na FET, da ne vracamo isti ciklus! Ali to ćemo sve znati za 3 tjedna kad krenemo u postupak! Ali strah me FETA, ako do sada nikad nisu bili zameci u stanju da ih zamrzu sta ako i ovaj put tako bude ?!?! Najradije bi da mi vrate! 
I da, tek zadnji put mi je rekao da kod nas uvijek to sve u labu.ide sporije, kao kod nas uvijek zameci s razvijanjem kasne 1 dan, biologica smatra da zato trebamo ovaj puta ići s isci!
 Kao da ne bi spermij "šokirao" jajnu stanicu prilikom oplodnje to ce ona sve s isci riješiti...

----------


## kika222

> Cure moje drage! Trebala bi mi mala pomoć od vas, vaše iskustvo, mi smo prošli 3ivf, upravo se spremamo na 4 ali ovaj put isci! Meni se događa da ja prokrvarim vrlo brzo! 
> 1ivf- 9 dan od ET krvarenje
> 2ivf- 8 dan od ET krvarenje
> 3ivf - 7 dan krvarenje
> Ja neznam sta ce biti sad 4 put, sve me strah, neuspjem se niti ponadati i već je sve gotovo!
> Dali znate za takve slučajeve i sta napraviti!


Vidi draga u mojem potpisu.. Nemaju objašnjenje za te stvari, odnosno jedan dr mi je rekao : da ste trudni nebi prokrvarili i sl. Ja sam sad napravila pretrage za trombofiliju, pa uzimam aspirin, folnu, vitamin D, i vjerojatno heparin poslije transfera, možda pomogne... U svakom slučaju nek ti je sa srećom!!!

----------


## Biljka

Misko transfer u FETu se cini kao sasvim dobro resenje...U tom ciklusu mozes lepo da se pripremis,sredis hormone i stvoris idealne uslove za svoje smrzlice . Ja sam u stimulacijama uvek imala betu 0,tu mi se sve poremeti.Mislila sam da nema nede za mene jer su mi svi doktori davali ogromne sanse.Onda smo uradili FET i sada sam trudna. Mozda je slucajnost ali vredi pokusati kad vec ovako ne ide.

----------


## boss

misko meni je jedan embriolog rekao da kad zametak kasni sa razvijanjem tj kad se kasnije nego obicno krene razvijati da to nema potrebe ni vracati nikad trudnoca ne uspije, to je ona primjetila tokom svoga rada . ona mi je bas to spominjala da takve zametke nema smisla ni vracati , mislim to nema nikakve naucne osnove pretpostavljam to je njeno zapazanje tokom godina rada.

----------


## Misko

kika222, vidim ti potpis, pa ti kao i ja, nikako da dode do toga da se mogu ponadati nečemu. A najgore od svega mi je što dr. uvijel je u šoku,imala sam osiječaj da se to samo meni dešava. A da ti ne govotim prvi put krvarenje  pa zovemo dr.on tvrdi da je to prerano nek hitno kupimo nekakve inekcije koje bi zaustavile krvarenje u slučaju trudnoče (zaboravila sam ime),dragi brzo u auto pa za Trst, ma uuuužas jedan od situacije.                                                                                                                                    Biljka, oduševila si me viješću o tvojoj trudnoći putem FETA,sve želimo pokušati, vijerujemo dr.i napraviti čemo onako kako on kaže.                                                              boss, ovo o kašnjenju razvijanja nam je tek rekao na zadnjem ivf, za njega to ne predstavlja nikakav problem,a biologica baš ima suprotno mišljenje,kaže da to nije nikako dobro.

----------


## Misko

Nadamo se svim srcem da ce isci poboljšati situaciju, barem onaj dio da se razvijaju kako treba bez kašnjenja! Neznam! Biologica tvrdi da se putem ivf jajna stanica kod nas "šokira" i kasni 24h s razvijanjem, pa ajde da probamo drukčijim pristupom!

----------


## Lotta81

Misko tvoja situacija se i meni događala. Dočekati betu bila mi je znanstvena fantastika. Uvijek bi prokrvarila do 10 dana nakon transfera. 
Iako ne znam što se promjenilo, u zadnjem postupku čak sam dočekala 13 dan nakon transfera. 

Međutim dva puta sam bila na fet-u i nekim čudom bi bar dočekala 14 dan i test. E sad, možda da probate sa fet-om

----------


## Misko

U zadnjem ivf dobili smo 9 jajnih stanica, 5. dan vraćene 2.zametka i ništa nije ostalo dovoljno kvalitetno za zamrznuti! I tako svaki put! Paaaaanika me hvata sta ako pristanemo na fet, a ono sve propadne!?!? Najrađe bi da mi vrate 2 kao i uvijek pa ti zamrzavaj ako ti sta ostane! Ma neznam!!! Dr je uvijeren da ako dočekamo fet da je to to! Garantirana trudnoca! Hm...

----------


## Biljka

Ali to sto bi dobila za ubaciti ces zamrznuti,valjda.Ako je kvalitetan za ubacivanje kvalitetan je i za zamrzavanje.Jedino se informisi koliki procenat embrona im se "odmrzne" da ti ne bi pri odmrzavanju neki propao.

----------


## Misko

Panicarim a znam da cu nakraju pristati na ono sto dr kaže! Ako sve bude ok, u postupak krećem za 3 tjedna pa cu onda sve znati! Sad čekam nalaze koje smo morali ponoviti, hormone, briseve itd. A tako sam se nadala već postupku u 9 mj. A sad ovo, ponovi nalaze, pa ajde na postupak, pa na fet, Uh...betu cu čekati u 12 mj.bude li sve ok...ali znate cure ionako čekamo na svog bebac toliko dugo da i ovo ce proći... :Wink:

----------


## Ignis

pozz svima 
Samo da javim da je danas 4 dan od FETa  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

meni tek drugi

----------


## elen

meni tek/već 9-ti  :Smile:  za sad je sve ok., krvarenja nema,  samo nuspojave utrogestana. betu vadim u utorak i trudim se ne misliti na testove u ladici :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Ignis, Iberc, elen  :fige:

----------


## sanjam

Bok cure molim pomoc. Jucer sam bila na prvom transferu, vracene 2 blastice. Danas imam temperaturu 37,5. Trebam li se brinuti? Tj vec jesam zabrinuta zasto sad to...

----------


## Lotta81

> Bok cure molim pomoc. Jucer sam bila na prvom transferu, vracene 2 blastice. Danas imam temperaturu 37,5. Trebam li se brinuti? Tj vec jesam zabrinuta zasto sad to...


Mislim da ti to progesteron diže temperaturu. Jel uzimaš Duphastone i Crinone gel ili utrogestan?

----------


## sanjam

Duphaston i uterogestan vaginalno. Nadam se da to od toga i da je sve ok za sada...

----------


## bubekica

Normalno je, moja dnevna temperatura na utrogestanu zna biti i 37,8.

----------


## Ignis

Elen, jel danas beta??
Držim fige, hajde javi nam lijepu  vijest :Very Happy: 
Sretnooo
Meni danas 8.dan....čekamo strpljivo :Smile: 
Puse svima

----------


## riba76

> Elen, jel danas beta??
> Držim fige, hajde javi nam lijepu  vijest
> Sretnooo
> Meni danas 8.dan....čekamo strpljivo
> Puse svima


Elen, potpisujem  :fige:

----------


## elen

evo mene, javljam da se opet moram dizati sa 0,00000.  :Crying or Very sad:  
nismo se previše nadali ali opet tak booooli i  suze samo idu i idu....
fala vam na podršci i šaljem svima puno zagrljaja! sretno!

----------


## lberc

elen,ne znam kaj reči,žal mi je...mislim da budem i ja drugi tjedan tvojim stopama

----------


## Ignis

Elen draga, što reći...drži nam se...zao mi je!!Idemo dalje,hrabra si ti žena!
Puse

----------


## hrki

Elen,draga zao mi je saljem ogroman hug

----------


## bubekica

*elen*  :Love:  kad mozes opet u stimulaciju?

----------


## piki

elen  :Love:  
lberc, ne gubiti nadu ~~~~~~~~ da bude pozitivna beta
Svim curama što čekaju betu puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## elen

fala vam svima.od srca  :Heart: 
ne znam kaj bumo dalje...sljedeći mjesec se 3 dc javljam na pregled i dogovor.možda bu trebalo neke imunološke pretrage obaviti,..al kak mi se čini ove godine ništ od stimulacije (makar bi ja već prekjučer počela) 
lberc...fujfuj negativnim mislima...tebi i svim ostalim čekalicama  šaljem puno snage i navijam za dobre bete~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ajvi

elen, grlim i  :fige:  da što prije saznaš što ti je dalje činiti.
lberc, a ne, nećemo se tako igrati, otjeraj te grde misli, a ja ti držim fige za prekrasnu betu!

I još jedno pitanjce - ova povišena temperatura pod utrićima, jel to bude cijelo vrijeme dok ih stavljaš ili se organizam, kaj ja znam, s vremenom navikne?

----------


## sanjam

[QUOTE=I još jedno pitanjce - ova povišena temperatura pod utrićima, jel to bude cijelo vrijeme dok ih stavljaš ili se organizam, kaj ja znam, s vremenom navikne?[/QUOTE]

Kod mene bila temperatura prva 2 dana samo..

----------


## lberc

ja nisam ni jednom izmjerila temperaturu,pa ni ne znam kolka mi je...a negativna sam zato kaj imam opet onaj poznati osjećaj i one poznate grčeve u trbuhu,a bumo vidli,još je rano :Rolling Eyes: 
nadam se da bude drugi tjedan hrpa pozitivnih beta.

----------


## dreamgirl

*Ajvi* kod mene je temperatura bila prisutna cijelo vrijeme izmedju 37 i 38, ,mjerila sam skoro svaki dan do bete  :Smile:

----------


## BubaSanja

Bokić, cure, pridružujem se i ja. U ponedjeljak sam imala transfer 2 zametka treći dan od punkcije (8 i 6-stanični).

----------


## jejja

Evo i mene, docekali fet, od danas je jedna tockica kod mene...

----------


## Ajvi

BubaSanja, jejja,  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:

----------


## koraljka

Bok cure, meni danas 6dnt!  :Cekam: 
Osjećam se dobro, ponekad me zaboli malo u donjem dijelu trbuha i to je to.
Kako se ponašate, radite sve kao i inače ili se štedite  :Wink:

----------


## sanjam

I meni danas 6dnt,radim sve kao inace i nemam bas nikakvih simptoma. Nista. Bas nista. Nocas sam se probudila u 3,nisam mogla zaspati, uhvatila me totalna deprica.... Imam osjecaj da ce biti samo jedna velika nula..

----------


## lberc

Meni danas 8 dan i isto osjećaj da nije uspjelo...m bi trebala dobit u ponedjeljak a betu vadit u petak 16 dan,evo sad čekam kod dr recept za utrogestane i uputnicu za betu ali sve mi se čini da ju neću stignuti iskoristiti.

----------


## Ignis

Iberc, ne tako negativno  bit  će lijepa beta sutra, vidjet ćeš.
Meni dana 10 dnt, beta u utorak!Nemam nikakvih simptoma, osim glavobolje  što čini mi se nije  dobro...uvijek imam te ružne  glavobolje  prije M. 
Sretno nam bilo!!!!

----------


## Ajvi

Cure drage, držite se i think pink!
Meni iz perspektive mojeg 3dnt ovaj 6., 8. ili 10. izgledaju kao daaaaleka budućnost. A tek 16dnt kad mi je beta!  :gaah: 
Vrijeme kao da stoji, a ja  :štrika:   :štrika:   :štrika:  
Inače, planiram maksimalno iskoristiti bolovanje, ne zato što mi je posao nešto fizički težak, naime radim u OŠ i 99% klinaca kojima predajem su prekrasna djeca, ali ima dana kada kada te emotivno isišu do zadnjeg atoma, a to mi sad ne treba. Sad moram misliti na svoju dječicu.
Ova dva dana sam maksimalno ljenčarila, a od danas krećem s projektićima tipa pospremanje radnog stola, sortiranje hrpa nakupljenih papira i sl. Lijep je dan, mislim da mi je i moj zapostavljeni cuko zaslužio jednu malo dulju šetnju.

----------


## koraljka

I ja radim u školi i iz istih razloga sam odlučila koristit bolovanje, sada su najvažnija naša djeca  :Heart: 
Simptoma i dalje nema... čak ni onih koje cure pišu da imaju od utrogestana  :Laughing: , ništa me ne može slomit!!!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ignis

Iberc, sretno...javi nam betu!!
Uz tebe smo  :Very Happy: Hajde   hajde bit će  dobro.

----------


## Ignis

Sanjam, koraljka  kako ste  vi ??
Uh ovo čekanje me već pomalo izluđuje , sve  dobro  do  sinoć već postala nestrpljiva,danas nam je 11 dnt

----------


## jejja

2dnt , kako ovo vrijeme sporo ide  :Laughing:  
lberc ?? cekamo nalaz bete i drzimo fige.. Ignis neki testic nije pao?

----------


## lberc

Meni danas 9 dan,za test mi je još rano,simptoma niš,povremeno samo grčevi....evo danas nemamo cijelo jutro struje pa mi malo dosadno,išla sam sad malo van,toplije mi je nek unutra. Ovaj mi put dani idu nekak brzo.
Ignis,pa da ti bi već mogla napravit test.

----------


## Ignis

jejja nije testić pao... bojim se :No-no: 
naime  dosada  sam radila more testova i uvijek negativni, u zadnjem postupku  sam ih napravila  bar jedno 4 jer sam očajnički  htijela da bude pozitivan , pa sam od tada  rekla  NIKADA više testove !!!
čekamo Iberc:štrika  hajde javi lijepu veliku betu...malo neka krene na ovom forumu!

----------


## sanjam

Sretno cure, držim svima ogromne fige! Mene prebacuje iz dana u dan  :Smile:  od totalne depresije do velike nade. Beta je u srijedu, na testiće prije ne pomišljam, a do tada sve vas čitam i pratim i nadam se vidjeti na ovom topicu velikeeee  bete  :Smile:

----------


## lberc

Ja bi trebala betu vadit tek u petak,ali bum prije,daleko mi je to,mislim da bum u srijedu.
Ima cura koje vade prije mene..neka nas one pozitivno iznenade!

----------


## jejja

A iduci petak, ja sam mislila da je ovaj, uopce ne pratim na satu  :Laughing:  Ignis svaka cast na strpljivosti ja si svaki put kazem necu test ali vjerujem da cu i ovaj put popustit sama sebi i napraviti ga oko 10-12 dnt...

----------


## BubaSanja

Držite se, cure! Ja sam više-manje cool još uvijek jer je prerano za ikakve simptome, po nekim tablicama bi danas mogao tek biti početak implantacije. Bolovi nakon punkcije su se konačno malo primirili pa sam i jučer i danas bila u lijepoj šetnji. Na bolovanju sam i laganini: ujutro na kavu i doručak u pekaru, odvedem dijete u vrtić, igram igrice na compu, gledam tv, malo skuham, operem mašinu veša....baš laganini. 
Meni je ovo zadnji postupak, bez obzira na rezultate. Odlučila sam da više neću mučiti samu sebe sa hormonima, nema smisla, a nije ni sila. Jedno dijete već imam i zahvalna sam na njemu.

----------


## Ignis

Iberc, sorry ja mislila ovaj  petak... sva sam se zbrkala!
jejja što se tiče strpljivosti ...hm bila sam  super cool do jučer ali sada polako  gori pod  nogama, još i nekakav lagani pritisak u donjem  dijelu stomaka...ne znam.Trudim se :Smile: 
Hajmo cure  drage,  bit će lijepih beta vidjet ćete!!!

----------


## koraljka

Ne zaboravite da smo trudne dok se ne dokaže suprotno...  :Very Happy: 
Sretno svima!!!

----------


## sanjam

> Ne zaboravite da smo trudne dok se ne dokaže suprotno... 
> Sretno svima!!!


 :Smile:   :Smile:  super mi je tvoja pozitiva  :Smile:

----------


## Ajvi

> Ne zaboravite da smo trudne dok se ne dokaže suprotno... 
> Sretno svima!!!


That's the spirit, draga! I ja naginjem takvom stavu, ali nije ga uvijek lako održati. 4 dan polako teče, odradila sam jednu prekrasnu sunčanu kavicu, a sad utrići i ja odmaramo. Pod laganom temperaturicom, jasno.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Cure moje drage drž te se i šaljem vam punoooo pozitivnih vibraaaaa :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Noemi

8.dpt
Jutros sam prokrvarila  :Sad: (( zvala dr.i stavio me na duphastone jer kako stavim Utrogestan tako kuglica Isklizi van :/ ,ne boli me trbuh pa mi je i to cudno krvarenje.A Beta tek 23.10.treba biti!  imala sam transfer 2mrve (blastocista i morula ) 5.dan. Sad ujutro moram vadit betu i javit rez doktoru.on kaze da trebam imati strpljenja do srijede ...ali neka izvadim sutra za svoj mir..sta da vam kazem kako mi je.

----------


## Ignis

Noemi draga,8 dan?A o implantaciji nisi razmisljala?? Naravno da ce biti dobro,glavu gore...to se mrvica namjesta mami!!
Drzi se  draga,samo pozitiva!

----------


## jejja

Noemi a zasto duphaston kad je utrogestan jaci a mozes i njih popiti?! Sto se tice krvarenja 8dnt ono sto sam iz svog iskustva, razgovora s ostalim curama i dr skuzila je da je za blastice to prekasno za implantaciju..blastica bi se trebala ugnjezdit unutar 72sata..to svejedno ne znaci da je gotovo, znale su cure krvaruckat a da je ipak sve ok bilo..drzim fige da se smiri i da bude sve ok!!!

----------


## bubekica

*noemi* jesi vadila betu?

----------


## paty

cure trebam pomoć
 jučer sam dobila M oko 16h dali mi je danas 1. ili 2 dan?

----------


## bubekica

neku kazu do 14h ako dobijes da je 1.dc, neki kazu do 17h, al moj doktor kaze do ponoci  :Very Happy:  ja bih rekla da ti je danas 2. dan. ako kreces u postupak bolje je otici prerano nego prekasno.

----------


## paty

trebam krenuti sa gonalima 2 dan ciklusa zato sam u dvoumici,do sada sam uvijek dobivala M prije podne pa nisam imala takvi problema.
i meni se čini da je bilo prije do 18 sati neka me neko ispravi ako sam u krivu.Zvala humanu ali se niko nije javio,ako mi može netko sa sigurnošću reći kako to ide ide RI.

----------


## lberc

i ja mislim kak veli bubekica da ti je danas 2 dan...i meni je ovaj put došla popodne i računala to ko 1 dan i bilo je ok
sretno

----------


## jejja

Meni je sestra u RI rekla do 14h ali isto tako je rekla ako dodje tako kasnije popodne da komotno iduci dan kad bas krene kako treba racunam kao 1dc.. dan i onako racunas kao 24 sata znaci danas u 16h ti je prvih 24 sata ako inekciju dajes izmedju 17-19h neces pogrijesit ni krenes li danas jer ju dajes u drugom danu a ni sutra..kazu da tih par sati ne igra neku ulogu..

----------


## paty

hvala cure!
ja ću si krenuti davati injekcije sutra jer mi je danas baš krenula M.nadam se da neću pogriješiti.

----------


## Ignis

Noemi draga,kako je?
Evo navratila, da pozdravim sve moje drage strpljive cekalice!!!

----------


## jejja

4dnt... Lagano bolne boobies na dodir, neka bol u krizima i to je to..  pomalo krece onaj panicni osjecaj da nista od ovog puta..tko ce docekat tu betu...

----------


## lberc

jejja,i ja imam osjećaj da opet niš,makar imam 3 blijede crtice,danas bi trebala dobit m,za sad je sve čisto,grčevi su tu,glava boli,mućno mi je,vrti mi se,ddobila sam i herpes od stresa...imam sve simptome trudnoće,ali su mi to i inače simptomi,m pa ti znaj,a znam da se herpes obično dobi u trudnoći,ali ja ga često dobim,pa to opet nemrem računat ko simptom...uglavnom  idem sutra izvadit betu da se riješim muke,kod nas se ionak nalazi čekaju dva ili tri dana.

jejja,nemoj bit negativna,sve bude dobro

----------


## jejja

lberc od srca ti drzim fige za lijepu betu! A trudim se ja bit pozitivna al valjda ovi silni hormoni kojima se trpam odrade svoje.. nekako je uvijek najteze bit pozitivan za sebe.  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Lberc ~~~~ za lijepu brojcicu! Tri crtice nisu za zanemarit  :Smile:

----------


## nina70

> 4dnt... Lagano bolne boobies na dodir, neka bol u krizima i to je to..  pomalo krece onaj panicni osjecaj da nista od ovog puta..tko ce docekat tu betu...


*X*

Meni 8dnt i sve je teže ovo išćekivanje. Dosta me probada i grči, naročito dok sjedim. Zar je moguće da neke baš niš ne osjećaju?

*Iberc*, za veliku betu sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Noemi

Kratko i jasno Beta 9.dpt 0,4- dr kaze prestati s terapijom ,poslije nove novi postupak... i tako... :Sad:

----------


## linalena

lberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra a biti će je

----------


## kiki30

jejja,bude to sve dobro,jedva čekam da nam javiš plusić  :Smile: 
nina70,još malo... sretno

----------


## nina70

Noemi  :Sad: 

Kiki  :Heart:  Kako si? Ima kakvih događanja?

----------


## riba76

Noemi... :Love:  :Love:

----------


## riba76

Ajvi,kak si ti?
Ja bih se sljedeći tjedan trebala javit za fet...
A već me sad nervoza hvata  :Shock:

----------


## Ignis

Noemi, zao mi je,drži se draga!
Iberc sretno sutra...ti tvoji simptomi lijepo mirišu na trudnoću!!
Ja bih trebala betu vaditi u srijedu,ali ću u utorak...simptoma ama baš nikakvih i već sam se pomirila,ma zapravo sigurna sam da ništa od ovoga puta...opet!
Jejja,nina samo hrabro...

----------


## koraljka

Noemi drži se  :Sad: 
Ostalima držim fige  :fige: 
Meni beta u petak iako mi se čini da će M doć prije, jer imam sve simptome kao inače

----------


## BubaSanja

Iberc, tri blijede crtice znači tri pozitivna testa???

Noemi, drži se!

Meni danas 7 dpt. Da je 10 dpt bila bih zadovoljna simptomima, ali za sad je još prerano pa je vjerovatno sve u mojoj glavi  :Embarassed:

----------


## bernica

Evo da se i tu javim. Odradjen transfer,dobili samo dve js,ali se obje oplodile i vracena dva zametka. I sad u iscekivanje.

----------


## lberc

buba sanja,ma nije sve u tvojoj glavi,nadam se da te simptomi ne varaju i kad je budeš vadila bude lijepa beta
koraljka i ja imam osjećaj ko da bu svaki čas dobila,svaki put idem sa strahom na wc
ignis nemam ti ni ja simptoma osim da bum dobila m,nadam se da te bude beta sutra lijepo iznenadila
saan,jejjla želim vam prekrasne bete...(i sebi,užasno me strah,mislim da bum do pol tri dobila i proljev)

----------


## lberc

> Evo da se i tu javim. Odradjen transfer,dobili samo dve js,ali se obje oplodile i vracena dva zametka. I sad u iscekivanje.


super,nek ti sad samo vrijeme do pozitivne bete brzo prođe

----------


## jejja

Zagrljaj tuznicama, fige za bete, sretno u iscekivanjima...

----------


## Ajvi

Svima koji su na čekanju, želim beskrajno puno strpljenja i, naravno, pozitivan ishod.
*lberc*, evo i ovdje,  :fige: 
*Noemi*, još jednom,  :Love: 
*saan*,  :fige:  za duplanje!

Meni je danas 7dpt i ne znam kaj da si mislim. Ono što fizički osjećam su strašno bolne (.)(.) (valjda od utrića) i napuhnutost (ili utrići ili prefini grah koji sam skuhala  :Embarassed:  )
Kako su krasni oni dani prije punkcije kad se stalno nešto događa, te pikanje, te fm, stalno neki muving, a onda najedanput ... ništa. Čekaj, štrikaj, šizi...

----------


## Ajvi

Svima koji su na čekanju, želim beskrajno puno strpljenja i, naravno, pozitivan ishod.
*lberc*, evo i ovdje,  :fige: 
*Noemi*, još jednom,  :Love: 
*saan*,  :fige:  za duplanje!

Meni je danas 7dpt i ne znam kaj da si mislim. Ono što fizički osjećam su strašno bolne (.)(.) (valjda od utrića) i napuhnutost (ili utrići ili prefini grah koji sam skuhala  :Embarassed:  )
Kako su krasni oni dani prije punkcije kad se stalno nešto događa, te pikanje, te fm, stalno neki muving, a onda najedanput ... ništa. Čekaj, štrikaj, šizi...

----------


## Ajvi

Luda baba, vidjela saaninu novu betu (4 znamenkice!!!) i prošvikala pa šaljem postove više puta.

----------


## lberc

ajvi,ja bum danas do pol tri dobila proljev,počela sam nekaj kuhat,al sve me strah kaj bu s tog ispalo  :kuhar:  je danas jako smotana!

----------


## saan

Hrki jesi dobila nalaz bete?
Iberc danas mi je 16 dnt.  Znaš.  Da ti želim isti scenarij nemogu ti opisati koliku sreću osjećam :Very Happy: 
Ajvi još malo pa ćeš nam i ti vaditi betu,  hoće past koji testic? :Smile: 
Sretno nam svima

----------


## Ignis

cure moje...luda sam  ...baš sam bila cijelo vrijeme mirna al sad kak sam došla s posla ludilo!!
iberc draga,kako se ti držiš?

----------


## Ajvi

drži se, draga, i samo mirno. Znam da nije lako jer i sama šizim, ali kad me uhvati huja, nađem si neku zanimaciju pa zaboravim na šizu. Na otprilike 3 minute.
A lberc? Škicni na odbrojavanje, ima super betu!

----------


## Ignis

Ne mogu na obrojavanje!
Iberc  :Very Happy: 
Ajvi ne pomaže ništa, ma razmišljam da odem do ginekologice po uputnicu za betu 14 dan...stvarno dosta više maltretiranja!!

----------


## Ajvi

Koji ti je ono danas dan? Jesi napravila koji testić? Odi si po uputnicu, ja svoju imam već 5 dana, a beta tek 30. Iako mislim da će biti i prije (28. bi bio 14dnt).

----------


## kika222

Ajvi, ignis~~~~ za veliku betu!!! Saan super ti je brojčica :Smile:  Nova21, vaki,~~~ za uspješan postupak~~~
Bubi~~~za postupak sa bebastim ishodom~~~~
Hrki draga, znaš... :Love: 
lberc draga veteranko :Smile:  opet ti čestitam od srca!!!  :Heart:

----------


## nina70

Iberc, čestitke i ovdje  :Klap:  :Heart:

----------


## Ignis

> Koji ti je ono danas dan? Jesi napravila koji testić? Odi si po uputnicu, ja svoju imam već 5 dana, a beta tek 30. Iako mislim da će biti i prije (28. bi bio 14dnt).


Danas mi je 14 dnt :Smile:  jel da sam luda što čekam toliko..ah kaže MM ne ništa ranije, baš onak kak su rekli..njega sada nema tu..a ja izludi.
Nisam test radila.

----------


## nina70

Ignis, svaka čast kad možeš izdržat! 
Ja sam danas već zadovoljnija svojim "simptomima". Više nema onog pms osjećaja a i razveselila me tvrda stolica  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Ajvi

I ja kažem, svaka čast. Možda sad, kad si već toliko izdržala, možeš još ta dva dana? Onak, mužiću za ljubav...

----------


## lberc

ignis,ne znam jel vadiš betu danas ili sutra,ali želim ti da bude velika....ajvi,nina70,i vama isto,zaslužile ste..
ja još uvijek imam osjećaj da bum dobila m,ali nema ni točkice....zanimljivo je da su mi se sad primili dvodnevni bebači,a kad sam imala savršene blastice niš
ovaj put nisam puno mirovala,bila sam na bolovanju,ali sam i kuhala,čistila,prala veš,podove,peglala,usisavala,nosila stvari iz dućana,vozila se,jako malo sam se šetala,ali sam se dosta izležavala,3 dana sam bila bez interneta,televizora,telefona,jedan dan bez struje,a skoro cijeli dan sama doma,od simptoma od 6 dana svi simptomi pms i bila sam sigurna da opet niš...stvarno nema pravila..kad sam skroz mirovala i hodala ko po jajcu,beta 0....joj nadam se da bu zrasla do petka.

----------


## nina70

Iberc, lijepa ti je beta i ne brini za petak. I ja sam čistila ko ma'nita, jurcala gore-dolje, trčala za busom i sl. gluposti radila. Nekako mislim da ležanje ni najmanje ne pridonosi trudnoći. A zašto se savršena blastica ne hvata, a dvodnevni zametak hvata, ili zašto nakon milijun pokušaja tek FET rezultira trudnoćom?- to ni dr ne znaju. Možda je i dobro što tu nema reda i pravila jer tako sve mi sa svakakvim dijagnozama imamo nadu. Baš ti od srca želim lijepu trudnoću, zaslužila si  :Heart:

----------


## jejja

Iberc ja sam prosli postupak mirovala i cuvala se ful i svasta pazila pa je bila 0.. tako da mi se sve cini da je bitan taj 1 dan transfera a poslije da se seta , uziva, bez stresa...cirkulacija je bitna jako , zelim ti super poduplanu betu..
Ja prijavljujem 6dnt i dva nova "simptoma" cmizdrenje ujutro jer eto muz je tvrdoglav i podrigivanje bez obzira jela, ne jela i sta god pojela.. kriza jos malo bole, jutros zabolilo i u maternici al proslo..ulovio me strah da sam nesto pobrckala s tom jutarnjom nervozom i plakanjem al ako se eskimic primio nadam se da je dobro ..

----------


## linalena

cure da vam i tu pospem puno puno trudničke prašine *************************************** kada vas ne mogu povući za nos

Ja sam ovaj postupak 3 dana nakon transfera vozila do Austrije, i do gore daleko iznad Salzburga. Tamo šetali, vozikali se, šopingirali, kuhali jela i kolače.....
Jejja i meni se tako podrigavalo, čudno jako muž me zezao da se bar on tako može od obične vode. Usta su mi sva ispucala (nikada ne dobijem herpes), začepljen nos (još i sada) PMS bolovi su bili prisutni i nisam baš sigurna dal je kaj bilo drugačije nego inače, možda su trajali kraće, onak pol sata pa iznenada prestanu. iskreno uopće nisam mislila o simpotmima pa ih nisam ni zapamtila

----------


## željkica

jejja ti tvoji novi simptomi mirišu na dobro!držim ti  :fige:  da se eskimić čvrsto primi!!!!!!!!!

----------


## koraljka

Cure molim za savjet! Danas mi je 12 dnt i sinoć sam primjetila smećkasti iscjedak...  :Evil or Very Mad:  
Što mislite je li to početak M ili bi moglo bit što drugo, hoću li nastavit s utrogestanima?
Betu bi trebala vadit u četvrtak ali da mi nalazi dođu treba 3-4 dana

----------


## bubekica

Koraljka izvadi betu danas!

----------


## jejja

Hvala cure  :Love: 
Koraljka slusaj bubekicu a s utricima nastavi obavezno..ako nije jak iscjedak vaginalno a ako je jaci oralno da ih ne izbacuje van.. kazu da smedja krv ne mora znacit lose jer je smedja "stara" ali fobro je provjeriti.. nadam se da ce prestat i bit sve ok

----------


## Ignis

Ajvi, Nina,Jejja držite se drage moje  :Smile:  :Very Happy:  samo strpljivo !!
Iberc tako sam sretna zbog tebe,uživaj zaslužila si,sad samo laganica  :Klap:  Jučer si mi uljepšala dan!
Koraljka idi izvadi betu!
Cure pozz

----------


## Ruthy

*Iberc,* čestitam ti od srca draga, razveslila si me!  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanjam

> Cure molim za savjet! Danas mi je 12 dnt i sinoć sam primjetila smećkasti iscjedak...  
> Što mislite je li to početak M ili bi moglo bit što drugo, hoću li nastavit s utrogestanima?
> Betu bi trebala vadit u četvrtak ali da mi nalazi dođu treba 3-4 dana


Cure, imam pitanje, možda nisam dosta informativna ili upućena...zašto se događa da nakon transfera netko počne krvariti prije bete a netko tek poslije? Ako se radi o početku M mislim...
Ovisi li to o tableticama kojima se kljukamo ili je individualno i ovisi o stanju organizma ili što?

Ja sutra vadim betu, krvarenja nema ali nema niti ikakvih simptoma..

----------


## bubekica

ovisi o hormonima.

----------


## nina70

sanjam, javi nam sutra pozitivnu betu  :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Evo i mene :Very Happy: DD 
Danas je bio transfer 2 blastocite ..i sad ono iščekivanje ajme meni...

----------


## Ajvi

Sretno draga, čuvaj ih i mazi. I samo strpljivo. (Ja se javljam, a danas me je zgrabila takva depra da samo cmoljim)

----------


## Marlen

Curke sretno! Nadam se i ja uskoro vašim stopama! 
Za plodnu jesen svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ajvi ~~~~~~~~~~~ strpljen-spašen :Kiss: 
Marlen I tebe uskoro očekujemo I Neka sve bude po PS-U :Kiss:

----------


## BubaSanja

jejja, joj, i ja podrigujem od jutra do mraka....meni danas 8 dpt i polako me već svrbi da piškim na test iako razum govori Nemoooooooj, prerano!!!! ali kako da im odolim?????

----------


## Ignis

Drage moje, moja beta 219!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lotta81

Ignis  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ignis

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ingis bravoooo  :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

Bravo Ignis, čestitaaaam!
Ovo mi je uljepšalo ovaj teški, depresivni južinavi dan!

----------


## saan

Ignis bravo :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Koji je to dnt?

----------


## bubekica

> Drage moje, moja beta 219!!!!!!!!!!!!!


danas je 15-i dan od FET-a? pretpostavljam da je vracena blastocista/blastociste?  
drzim fige za duplanje!

----------


## koraljka

Ignis, jeeeeee!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ajvi

koraljka, kakva je situacija kod tebe?

----------


## lberc

> Drage moje, moja beta 219!!!!!!!!!!!!!


bravo,čestitam..tek sam sad vidla!

----------


## BubaSanja

Odlično Ignis!!!!!!!

----------


## hrki

Ignis,čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## sanjam

Prijavljujem negativnu betu  :Sad:  osjecam se užasno, kao da sam kriva, kao da nisam dobro čuvala svoje mrvice..ma..  :Sad: 

Svim čekalicama želim puno puno sreće i velike bete i velike trbuščiće!

----------


## bubekica

> kao da sam kriva, kao da nisam dobro čuvala svoje mrvice..ma..


poznat mi je osjecaj, a potice ga cesti (dobronamjerni) komentar - cuvaj mrvice...
zao mi je sto nije uspjelo, saljem zagrljaj, druge nema.

----------


## žužy

Ajoj *sanjam*,nemoj tako... :Sad:  :Love:  Grlim te jako,najjače,vjerujem da si ih čuvala najbolje..ko i svaka mama svoje mrvice! Kad bi barem znali razloge zašto se to događa...onda bi mogli i sami utjecati.Ovako,ne možeš tu ništa puno..

----------


## jejja

Sanjam grlim te.. nemoj tako razmisljati, sve znamo kako se osjecas ali zaista nema toga sto si ti mogla napraviti da rezultat bude drugaciji.. da ovisi samo o nasem "cuvanju" i zelji sve bi iz prve ostajale trudne.. isplaci se, odtuguj i bori se dalje..i nikada nikada nemoj misliti da si ti kriva.. na zalost nitko od nas ne zna zasto ponekad ne uspije...

----------


## lberc

sanjam,nemoj tak razmišljati,nisi niš krivo radila...i ja sam svaki put znala imati osjećaj da sam nekaj krivo napravila,da nisam dosta mirovala ili premalo šetala zbog cirkulacije,ali poslije sam rekla sama sebi da se više nikad neću kriviti da sam nekaj krivo naparavila...jednostavno je tak trebalo biti

----------


## Ajvi

sanjam, mila, strašno mi je žao. Nemoj nipošto misliti da to ima bilo kakve veze s nečim što jesi ili nisi radila. Ali da ti ja koja sam u tome još nova ne solim pamet, cure koje su nažalost imale (pre)više takvih loših iskustava, su sve lijepo rekle.
Ja te samo još grlim...

----------


## Ignis

sanjam, draga žao mi...znam da je teško, i da trenutno ne pomaže ništa, ali ono što ću ti reći iz svog iskustva...nikakvo i ničije tješenje ne pomaže..teško nam je ali draga moja jake smo mi žene i idemo naprijed , a oni koji idu naprijed stignu do cilja kad tad!!Ono što je meni jako pomoglo nakon godina i godina borbe, nekon more negativnih beta i negativnih testova je kad su mi moji MPO doktori rekli: svima možemo pomoći i sve će te biti mame, ali ne možemo pomoći onima koji odustanu!!
zato draga,isplači se ..obriši suze i idi dalje...negdje tebe tvoja mala mrvica čeka!!
Svima mojim čekalicama želim strpljenje i još PUNOOOO velikih beta, hajmo ajvi,jejja držim palčeve i šaljem velike puse!!

----------


## Ignis

Hvala drage moje na čestitkama, presretna sam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## koraljka

sanjam  :Crying or Very sad:  - isto sr... i kod mene... :drek: 
Jučer sam se isplakala, a danas već razmišljam o novom postupku... idemo dalje, nema odustajanja!!!

----------


## Ajvi

Jao draga, zar i ti? Grlim i veselim se što već gledaš dalje. Drži se!

----------


## sanjam

Drage moje hvala vam..bas sam trebala malo utjehe od nekoga tko razumije kako je to, jer svi ostali kao da mi pricaju u prazno... Sve vas grlim i uz vas sam u vasem cekanju beta!

----------


## lberc

koraljka,žao mi je...super kaj razmišljaš o novom postupku

ajvi,kad ti vadiš betu?
ja nemrem dočekat sutra...brojim sate

----------


## mostarka86

sanjam, koraljka, grlim jako, žao mi je...  :Love:

----------


## Inesz

> ...kad su mi moji MPO doktori rekli: svima možemo pomoći i sve će te biti mame, ali ne možemo pomoći onima koji odustanu!!



Ignis, draga sretno i neka i dalje stižu lijepe vijesti od tebe. 

Svim curama želim uspjeh u postupcima, da  sve osjetite moć i sreću majčinstva.


Ali moram se osvrnuti na ovaj citat gore. Velika bi sreća bila kad bi svi neplodni parovi mogli postati roditeljima. Dobra je nada i vjera u uspjeh liječenja neplodnosti, optimizam pomaže u liječenju svake bolesti. 

Ali, svi mpo pacijenti zapravo znaju da postoji šansa da liječenje neplodnosti ne uspije i da nikad ne postanu roditelji. 
Ako su pacijenti svijesni da mpo nije svemoguć, toga bi se trebali držati i liječnici i biti realni u komunikaciji sa neplodnim parovima.


Na sreću velik broj parova postati će roditelji nakon liječenja neplodnosti. Velik broj, ne svi parovi. O tome trebamo pisati na ovom forumu. 

Budući da u Hrvatskoj nema statistika o mpo postupcima, mi zapravo i ne znamo kakve su šanse da postanemo roditelji nakon jednog mpo postupka, ili kumulativne šanse za uspjeh (živorođenu bebu) nakon npr. 5-6 stimuliranih postupaka.

Zato, ovdje koristim podatke iz zapadnoeuropskih zemalja, Australije i SAD-a, koji kažu da je kumulativna šansa za živorođeno dijete nakon 4-5 stimuliranih postupaka oko 65-70%. Kad govorim o ovim kumulativnim šansama za uspjeh, mislim na uspjeh nakon pravih stimuliranih postupaka, onih postupaka u kojima se dobiva  10-15 jajnih stanica, u kojima ima embrija za FET, ne mislim na ove  blago stimulirane postupake koje vrte po našim bolnicama  u kojima se dobije najčešće 5-6 stanica (često i manje) i u kojima nema  embrija za zamrzavanje. Jasno je da je uz mali broj dobivenih jajnih stanica i embrija, šansa da postanemo roditelji unutar 4-5 stimuliranih postupaka daleko manja od onih gore spomenutih 65-70%.

Bilo bi divno kda bi se u mpo nagrađivala upornost i neodustajanje od postupaka, kad bi to jamčilo da ćemo imati dijete.
Statistike pokazuju  da se šanse za ostvarivanje roditeljstva smanjuju nakon otprilike 6 neuspjelih stimuliranih postupaka. 

Eh, kako bi bilo divno kad bi se upornost u mpo uvijek nagradila...

Istina je teška, ne mogu svi postati roditelji ma koliko se trudili i bili uproni, ma koliko mpo postupaka imali iza sebe...

----------


## linalena

tako je Inesz, malo vjerojatnosti - vjerojatnost da dobijete na lotu je svaki tjedan ista, bez obzira koliko dugo igrate, da li vam je to prvi put ili deseti. Naravno s većim brojem igara raste i vjerojatnost da ćete u životu i osvojiti nagradu. Naravno povećavanjem odigranih brojeva vjerojatnost se povećava

U mojem slučaju je ovakav postupak možda i bio optimalan  ali za mlađe žene, sa višim AMH, sigurno nije 

evo što je meni i moj doktor rekao pred ovaj sada zadnji postupak kada sam pitala da li da napravimo kariograme : vama više nikakve pretrage ne mogu pomoći, samo postupci i postupci

----------


## nina70

*Ignis* bravo za betu  :Klap: 
*Hoću bebu*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da se blastice lijepo ugnijezde

----------


## nina70

*sanjam, koraljka* žao mi je  :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## suen

i ja se tu prijavljujem  prvi put na ovu temu sutra vadim betu ,transfer uragen 9.10.13,FET,vracene 2blastice,ostalo jos 3 za vracanje od simptoma nema nista osim neko probadanje u donjem delu trbuha sa lijeve strane i malo napuhane grudi,ali sve je to od utrogestana,sad je vec kasno da pitam za to ali kad stavljate vaginalno utrice zar vam ne ispadaju prilikom vrsenje nuzde meni se to desava i sad mislim da sam pogerisila u stavljanju mozda i zbog toga ne bi uspijelo jer je premalo progesterona?! primam 3x200 mg,kod nas je jedna tableta od 200mg,mozda je prevelika sad neznam...ne nadam se previse ali sta je tu je

----------


## Hoću bebu

Suen samo pozitivno...ja sam si kupila crinone gel i to idem samo navečer i savršeno ali je skup 350 kn kutija 15 kom a inače to možemo preko recepta ali mislim da nedaju,ja nisam ni pokušavala tražit jer mi se kosa digne na glavi kad vidim reakciju za bilo što da se traži.Kad je beta?

----------


## Hoću bebu

Suen sorry sad sam vidjela da je sutra beta,želim ti sreću i lijepu betu :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*suen* nakon stavljanja utrogestana bi trebalo odlezat pol sata/sat, sve ono sto iscuri nakon toga nije vazno.
*HB* crinone mozes dobiti na recept, ali moras imat preporuku mpo specijaliste.

----------


## nina70

*suen* ~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra

----------


## Hoću bebu

bubekica koliko ja znam dobiješ jedino ako se posvadjaš s njima i inzistiraš ali nedaju a pogotovo sada kad skuplji ljekovi idu samo uz nadoplatu,kako god ja sam si kupila i nisam uopće pokušavala vodit rat s njim a da ne kažem kad sam dobila uputnicu za kariogram da mi ju nije htjeo dati nego sam rekla da ću ga prijavit i tako uspije dobit...strašno ali tako je.

----------


## bubekica

ne znam kak stvari klapaju kad ides u postupak privatno, ali ja sam u travnju na preporuku doktora s VV dobila recept za crinone od socijalke najnormalnije. naravno, moguce je da se u medjuvremeno stosta promijenilo. zao mi je sto se moras tako natezati...

----------


## Hoću bebu

Nisam sigurna dali je bitno jel privatno ili socijalno ali evo Blubella se isto tako morala svađat da bih dobila ali vidiš kako je štednja sa svih strana no nisam se htjela sikirat već sam kupila.

----------


## ljubilica

moja socijalka bez pogovora piše ako preporuča mpo....

----------


## Argente

Ni meni moj nije niti komentirao, a kamoli radio probleme. Budući da na svakom nalazu piše da liječnik primarne zaštite ima pravo zamijeniti propisani lijek drugim istog razreda učinkovitosti, vjerojatno je to stvar dobre volje. Tako da bih ja uvijek pitala, pa nek da ili ne da.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ok ja sam curi samo htjela pomoć i kao što se vidi napisala sam da ide preko recepta,očito preko socijalnog mpo daju ali ne i preko privatnog ali ne vidim razliku.

----------


## bubekica

> Ok ja sam curi samo htjela pomoć i kao što se vidi napisala sam da ide preko recepta,očito preko socijalnog mpo daju ali ne i preko privatnog ali ne vidim razliku.


To je upravo ono sto sam u prvom postu napisala, da ne znam kak funkcionira s privatnicima - ocito po sistemu dobre volje nazalost.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ma iskreno meni je nebitno ako imam za privat imam i za to ali dosta cura uopće za taj crinogel ne zna kao što ni ja nisam znala do zadnjeg postupka pa sad dobila ga preko recepta ili platila neka zna za njega.

----------


## Ignis

Beta danas 503!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ajvi,suen :fige:  za sutra!!

----------


## riba76

Ignis  :Klap:   :Klap: 

Cure,čemu služi taj crinogel?
Nikad čula za njega  :Confused:

----------


## riba76

Ajvi,suen...javite nam super bete  :fige:

----------


## Ajvi

Ignis, bravo! Prekrasno!

----------


## Ajvi

Za moju betu pričekat ćemo sljedeći tjedan, ali mi se čini da će sutra, preksutra pasti neki testić. 
A ovaj gel, koliko sam shvatila, je nešto poput utrogestana.

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ingis bravoooo :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Ajvi to ti je gel kao I utrogestan Ali se stavlja samo jednom prije spavanja I ne izlazi van,savrsenstvo :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Ajvi,a kad bi betu trebala vadit?

----------


## Ajvi

Službeni datum je srijeda 30.10. Ali sam počela kalkulirati s datumima, budući da je dva dana nakon toga blagdan, pa ne znam da li za (  :fige:  ) ponovljenu betu lab na VV radi.

----------


## jejja

Ignis super za betu  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Ignis :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> To je upravo ono sto sam u prvom postu napisala, da ne znam kak funkcionira s privatnicima - ocito po sistemu dobre volje nazalost.


da se i ja nadovežem na ovo kad me se već spominje..
meni je dr. R (kod kojeg sam išla na folikulomertrije) napisao preporuku za Crinone gel, s tom preporukom sam išla svom socijalcu koji mi je odbio dati recept s obrazloženjem da sama platim i da će mi hzzo refundirati novac jer on u programu nema na kojeg doktora pisati tu preporuku (u sustavu ne postoji dr. Lazarovska kao niti PFC).
objasnila sam mu da meni hzzo ne refundira nikakve novce jer sama plaćam postupak i da na Crinone imam pravo jer sam zdravstveno osigurana osoba te se isti nalazi na listi lijekova koje pokriva hzzo. doktor je i dalje tupio o svom.... nije mi se dalo slušati njegovo neznanje i nerazlikovanje donacije od običnog ivf postupka i tko što plaća, pa sam ga pitala dali mogu dobiti utrogestan na recept, njegov odgovor je bio da utrogestan može. e ako može utrogestan onda može i crinone, kak bi pisao recept za utriće tak nek piše za crinone.... i dao mi je., poslije je bio problem bolovanja za postupak jer opet ne zna na koga pisati  :Rolling Eyes:  pa je pisao na dr. koji mi je vodio trudnoću i problem riješen.
tak da privatno ili ne, vani ili u rh ako je nešto na listi hzzo-a i postoji preporuka za taj lijek dr. mora pisati.
pod napomenu bi stavila da je to bilo u 3mj ove god, tj. prije odluke ministra o propisivanju najjeftinijeg lijeka.

----------


## suen

cestitam na betu Ignis zelim ti skolsku trudnocu :Very Happy:  :Yes: 
sanjam,znam da ce biti kako treba sledeci put  :Smile: 
a sutra i ja cu saznati sta dalje i hvala vam na vibrama :Smile:

----------


## Tena789

hej cure jel koja ima pozitivna iskustva s transferom 3.dan? obično su mi vraćali blastociste 5.dan,a sad transfer 3.dan.

----------


## Gabi25

> hej cure jel koja ima pozitivna iskustva s transferom 3.dan? obično su mi vraćali blastociste 5.dan,a sad transfer 3.dan.


Ja, ostajala sam trudna samo sa embrijima 3. dan, jednom je bila vanmatericna, drugi put uredna trudnoća i stigla naša curka. Sa odličnim blastocistama 2 puta veliko ništa. Sretno!

----------


## Ignis

Suen draga, :fige:  za betu.hajde javi nam veliku brojčicu :Smile: 
ajvi :fige:  tebi danas za testić!
Tena,moj transfer je bio 3.dan!!!!!!i eto ga sad uživamo i čekamo zvukić za 10 ak dana
drage moje ostale čekalice :Love:

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala na dobrim željama, ali testić danas - 0 bodova. Sad sam u fazi "pa možda je ipak bilo prerano...", tj. u fazi pripreme za negativnu betu.

----------


## lberc

Ajvi...nek je prerano za testić i nek te beta ugodno iznenadi

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala draga, a tebi još jednom ogromne čestitke!  :Kiss:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ajvi koji je danas dan?nadam se da je prerano i da će na kraju biti ipak iznenadujuća lijepa beta :Very Happy:

----------


## Ignis

da,ajvi koji je to dan? :Love: da je test prerano i držim fige draga,da te tvoja beta najugodnije iznenadi!

----------


## Ajvi

11dpt dvije 2dn 4st mrvice. Bojim se da nije bilo prerano (vidi saan i lberc, vraćene iste takve mrvice, 12dpt beta oko 200), ali još ću se malo pokušavati uvjeriti da ima još nade (navodno beta mrvicu sporije raste nakon ICSI-ja). Ako ništa drugo, mogu dešperaciju rasporediti na više dana pa negativna beta neće biti neki šok.

----------


## linalena

> hej cure jel koja ima pozitivna iskustva s transferom 3.dan? obično su mi vraćali blastociste 5.dan,a sad transfer 3.dan.


jako dobrih, od transfera treći dan i 8st zametka jednom biokemijska a drugi puta trudnoća u kojoj sada uživam
inače smo imali transfere 5.dan ili 4 dan - takvih 6 je bilo neuspješno (no OK prvi puta ma na SD 5.dan vratili 4st)

----------


## KLARA31

> hej cure jel koja ima pozitivna iskustva s transferom 3.dan? obično su mi vraćali blastociste 5.dan,a sad transfer 3.dan.


I meni je uspješna trudnoća bila sa ET 3.dan

----------


## BubaSanja

ja ću sutra testić, u ponedjeljak betu, ali ne nadam se previše. Svi eventualni simptomi su posve nestali. Vidjet ćemo.

----------


## Tena789

> jako dobrih, od transfera treći dan i 8st zametka jednom biokemijska a drugi puta trudnoća u kojoj sada uživam
> inače smo imali transfere 5.dan ili 4 dan - takvih 6 je bilo neuspješno (no OK prvi puta ma na SD 5.dan vratili 4st)


meni je ovaj put transfer 3.dan 6st? inače su mi vraćali blastociste

----------


## Hoću bebu

Bubasanja stetno draga,neka + bude velik kao kuča :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

> Ako ništa drugo, mogu dešperaciju rasporediti na više dana pa negativna beta neće biti neki šok.


I zato se pesimist može samo pozitivno iznenaditi... Na sve drugo je spreman!  :Laughing: 
Ajvi, neka te šokira pozitivna beta!  :fige:

----------


## suen

Ajvi, neka je test prerano i neka te iznenadi pozitivna beta.zelim ti od srca,a sad da dojavim moju betu koja je 248!PRONATAL HVALA!

----------


## Tena789

> Suen draga, za betu.hajde javi nam veliku brojčicu
> ajvi tebi danas za testić!
> Tena,moj transfer je bio 3.dan!!!!!!i eto ga sad uživamo i čekamo zvukić za 10 ak dana
> drage moje ostale čekalice


joj hvala...sad ste mi dale nadu jer 11.11. je tako dalekooooo

----------


## lberc

suen,čestitam super beta,koji ti je danas dan?

----------


## mona22

Suen  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  .....Ajvi  :fige:  za betu

----------


## Tena789

SUEN :Smile:  :Klap:  čestitke!

----------


## suen

Hvala puno danas je 15dan ako se racuna dan transfera nulti  :Smile:  :Cekam:  :Cekam:  :Bye:

----------


## Ajvi

Bravo suen, čestitam na krasnoj beti!

(i hvala svima na pozitivi)

----------


## snupi

bravo curke ,zelim da bude sto vise pozitivnih  beti!

----------


## snupi

i ja sam imala sve  3 dnevne stanice 1. puta nista, 2. put biokemijska, 3 put dvije  osmostanicne 3. dan bingo!

----------


## Vaki

Malo gledam simptome nakon transfera i baš me uhvatila neka panika jer kod mene nema nikakvih znakova osim povremenog probadanja u lijevom jajniku.
Svima želim visoku betu!

----------


## njanja1

Hocu bebu draga kako provodis dane?? koliko jos do bete sve sam pomjesala...
vaki ja sam uvijek imala po sto simptoma pa nikad nista,znam da je tesko al ugasi kompjuter i nepali do bete,ja sam sebe izludjivala,drzim fige :Yes:

----------


## Hoću bebu

njinja1 danas 5 dan i sve sam ludja :Raspa:  :Raspa:  mislila sam možda test prije napravit :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

vaki baš šta njinja kaže nemoj ići za simptomima samo ćeš poludjet kao ja svaki puta.

----------


## njanja1

Hocu bebu uf vjerujem ti tko ce izdrzat jos 9 dana do bete...neznam sta da ti kazem mrvice su ti bile izvrsne i reko da mislim da su te tvoje bebice nasle  :Smile: ,al ta izvjesnos ubija,lakse se mjesec dana sam pikat nego ta dva tjedna do bete  :Sad: ...al neznam sta bi ja uradila...cekala ili testic napravila!!! kako se inace osjecas???

----------


## Hoću bebu

Njinja a ne znam nisam pametna koji Dan bih ga mogla radit kad su blastice a osjecam se ko napuhan balon,wc mi je postao naj friend :Very Happy:  ma onako ujutro menstraulni pritisak kao da cu svaki tren procurit a 3 Dan Sam imala neku malu smeckastu zilavu kuglicu uz gel inace nista,svaki Dan sanjam gluposti hahahahhahHa ma joj bas teško  :Sad: ((

----------


## njanja1

uf ja nikad nisam imala blastice pa ti na to pitanje nemogu odgovorit  :Sad: ...al mislim da bi sacekala jos 2-3 dana ono negdje na pola puta  :Smile: 
drzi se :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Draga za sve postoji prvi puta...hvala na lijepim zeljama :Very Happy:

----------


## Vaki

Hvala vam cure!
Sretno!!!

----------


## Vaki

Imam pitanje (nitko na MPO VV mi nije odgovorio)! Koja šifra treba pisati na uputnici za vađenje bete? Hvala unaprijed.

----------


## Ajvi

Evo da ti tu odgovorim (vidla sam pp, ali nisam pri kompu, a s moba nisam ziher kak se odgovara). Meni piše A3

----------


## Vaki

> Evo da ti tu odgovorim (vidla sam pp, ali nisam pri kompu, a s moba nisam ziher kak se odgovara). Meni piše A3


Joj, super! Puno ti hvala.

----------


## bernica

Jutro svima. Citam vas svaki dan pa da se malo i javim. Mi brojimo 8 dana nakon transfera. Simptomi nula bodova. Imala neki pritisak prvih par dana sad vise nist osim kaj bas ne spavam i stalno sam na wc-u. Vracena su mi 2 trodn malca. U petak cu napraviti test,u pon betu(u nadi da ne prokrvarim prije). Tu se svasta zbiva,svima puno srece...svi budemo kadtad dosli do rez. Lijepo je vidjeti u potpisima da su dosta cura i uspjele ostvariti taj rez. Kad smo kod toga,moram ja i svoj potpis srediti nakon kaj vidim ishod trenutnog postupka.

----------


## lberc

Bernica,uspjet ćeš,sretno.

----------


## jejja

Bernica sretno..
Ja cu samo prijavit pozitivnu betu, u srijedu ponavljamo...

----------


## Tena789

> Bernica sretno..
> Ja cu samo prijavit pozitivnu betu, u srijedu ponavljamo...


vao bravo!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitke :Smile:

----------


## sanjam

> Ja cu samo prijavit pozitivnu betu, u srijedu ponavljamo...


Divno divno jejja  :Very Happy:  čestitke!

----------


## riba76

jejja, pa zašto tako sramežljivo? bravo bravo  :Very Happy: 
kolika je ?

----------


## Vaki

> jejja, pa zašto tako sramežljivo? bravo bravo 
> kolika je ?


Potpisujem!

----------


## jejja

Pisala na odbrojavanju pa samo prijavljivala.. 12dnt, FET, 1 blastica 663.6  :Smile:

----------


## Anna1

Jejja čestitam!!!!
Curke jel koja nakon transfera dobila terapiju aspirin 100 ??

----------


## kika222

> Jejja čestitam!!!!
> Curke jel koja nakon transfera dobila terapiju aspirin 100 ??


Ja ga pijem već mj dana, vjerojatno i dalje zbog faktora trombofilije, to ti je super za cirkulaciju, kao i andol 100... 
Sretno!!!

----------


## Anna1

Hvala za info kika222 , u proslom postupku nisam trebala piti pa me sad malo zbunilo..

----------


## Ajvi

Evo da se odjavim i ovdje - beta danas 2. Nova prilika nadam se u siječnju.

----------


## Vaki

> Evo da se odjavim i ovdje - beta danas 2. Nova prilika nadam se u siječnju.


A-joj, sad me već hvata panika. Baš mi je žao!

----------


## Vaki

Držim fige za dalje!

----------


## Muma

*jejja* čestitam ti od srca, prekrasna brojčica!
*Ajvi* žao mi je!  :Love:  Nek ti siječanj što prije dođe, brzo će to, malo blagdana između i nećeš ni primjetiti a već ćeš kretati ponovno. 
Svima puno sreće i lijepe velike brojčice želim!

----------


## jejja

Hvala Muma draga, nadam se sutra lijepom duplanju, frka me ful..

----------


## Ajvi

Hvala cure.
Muma, pratim naše vesele trudnice i veseli me vidjeti da si konačno doma.

----------


## Ajvi

> I zato se pesimist može samo pozitivno iznenaditi... Na sve drugo je spreman! 
> Ajvi, neka te šokira pozitivna beta!


Tugovanje na rate je upalilo. Danas niti kad sam procurila niti kad sam dobila svoju mizernu betu nisam ni suze pustila. To sam odradila u petak i subotu. I nedjelju. I malo u ponedjeljak.

----------


## Muma

Hvala *Ajvi*, drži se! 
*jejja* bit će duplo, ja sam sigurna, prevelika je to brojčica da se nešto desi  :Yes:  Čekamo te na druženju.

----------


## tina29

*jejja* čestitam od srca i želim ti lijepo duplanje i ostatak trudnoče neka bude savršen!
i svima ostalima naravno od srca želim lijepe bete ako što je ova jejjina!

----------


## Ignis

A joj ajvi draga,žao mi je,a baš sam mislil da ceš me obradovati!.Hajde brzo ce doći tvoj slijedeći postupak,  i  :fige: neka bude dobitan.
jejja čestitke  na beti i neka se dupla :Very Happy: ,a naravno da hoće!
pozdrav svim cekalicama!

----------


## jejja

Hvala cure, danasnja beta je 1552.. jos sam u nevjerici, kao da se to ne dogadja meni  :Smile:

----------


## Muma

> hvala cure, danasnja beta je 1552.. Jos sam u nevjerici, kao da se to ne dogadja meni


:-d :-d :-d

----------


## Strašna

Bravo jejja!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Anna1

Čestitke jejja...

----------


## jejja

hvala vam cure.. nadam se da ce uskoro i vase vijesti biti ovakve ~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kika222

Ponosno prijavljujem dvije mrvice na čuvanju :Smile:  sretno svim betočekalicama !!! Trudnicama čestitam!!!! Tužnice :Love: 
lberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliko  :Heart:  u ponedjeljak
Svima sretno!!!!!

----------


## mona22

kika222 ~~~~~~~~~~~da se mrve čvrsto prime

----------


## splicanka30

kika ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Svim trudnicama čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

kika222 ~~~~~~~~~~ za implantaciju i uspjesan postupak do kraja.

----------


## kika222

Hvala vam žene, možda konačno bude nešto :Smile:

----------


## Vaki

Bravo kika222! Sretno...

----------


## riba76

> Ponosno prijavljujem dvije mrvice na čuvanju


Sretno! :fige:

----------


## Frćka

*Kika222* sretnoooooooo!!! Želim ti trudnoću od srca! :Heart:  :Kiss:

----------


## sara10

> Ponosno prijavljujem dvije mrvice na čuvanju sretno svim betočekalicama !!! Trudnicama čestitam!!!! Tužnice
> lberc ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliko  u ponedjeljak
> Svima sretno!!!!!


Potpisujem sve i *Kika222*  želim ti sreću od srca, da se mrvice čvrsto prime!!!

----------


## njanja1

[QUOTE=kika222;2508675]Ponosno prijavljujem dvije mrvice na čuvanju :Smile: 
 :Very Happy:  :Klap:

----------


## Sandra1971

svim čuvalicama mrvica puno, puno pozitivnih vibrica, da nam uskoro javite + i troznamenkaste bete  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tena789

> svim čuvalicama mrvica puno, puno pozitivnih vibrica, da nam uskoro javite + i troznamenkaste bete


a ja još čekam i čekam i nadam se koji dan više koji dan nimalo,jedva čekam da vidim na čemu smo ovaj put :Cekam:

----------


## jejja

Ja se javljam s hitne, 16dnt je danas, imala sam izljev smedje krvi, pun mali dnevni ulozak.. na uz se vidi gestacijska ali ne i plod, kaze dr da je jos rano i da bi mogao bit vidljiv uskoro, cini mu se da je nesto unutra ali presitno da bi garantirao.. uglavnom nema aktivnog krvarenja, kaze krv stara mozda i 7 dana i tek se sad izlila.. mirovanje a u ponedjeljak i onako idem javiti se na humanu.. kaze da se jako lijepo i duboko ukopao i nadam se da ce ipak ostati s nama.. ovakav sok ne zelim nikome.... ~~~~~ svima za bezbrizne dane...

----------


## njanja1

jejja bitno da nije svjeza krv!!!vidis da kaze dotor da se mrvica udomacila  :Smile:

----------


## saan

Jejija to nemora ništa značiti, bitno da nije svježa krv. Moja prijateljica stalno smeđari od početka i to čak obilno,a trudna je skoro 12 tj.  I sve je u redu.
Samo miruj... I bit će sve uredu :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Jejja,a draga  :Love: 
Miruj,bit će ok

----------


## jejja

Hvala vam cure, ovo mi je bas sok jer je beta tako lijepo poduplana bila u srijedu i nikakvih naznaka da bi nesto bilo lose/krivo.. uzasan strah mi je u glavi..

----------


## kika222

Jejja ne boj se, bit će to u redu, samo izdrži :Heart:

----------


## sretna 1506

> Hvala vam cure, ovo mi je bas sok jer je beta tako lijepo poduplana bila u srijedu i nikakvih naznaka da bi nesto bilo lose/krivo.. uzasan strah mi je u glavi..


Teško je biti smiren,ali pokušaj misliti pozitivno i biti opuštena,bit će to u redu,to je stara krv koja je morala izaći.Kakva je situacija sad?

----------


## sara10

Jejja držim fige  :fige:  da sve bude dobro. Žao mi je što u puno slučajeva, nakon toliko muke dok se dođe do tako željenog + žene moraju prolaziti ovakve šokove, kao da nam sam mpo put nije težak...pa još problemi i kasnije. Jejja drži se, miruj ,bit će sve dobro.

----------


## jejja

> Teško je biti smiren,ali pokušaj misliti pozitivno i biti opuštena,bit će to u redu,to je stara krv koja je morala izaći.Kakva je situacija sad?


kad odem pi-pi ostaje malo trag svijetlo smedji na papiru, nemam bolove nikakve ni u maternici ni jajnicima, al vise ni cice ne bole...
Valjda ce bit sve ok..

----------


## Tena789

> kad odem pi-pi ostaje malo trag svijetlo smedji na papiru, nemam bolove nikakve ni u maternici ni jajnicima, al vise ni cice ne bole...
> Valjda ce bit sve ok..


Sve će biti ok,samo odmiruj,ja sam imala slično iskutvo u 14 tj,reakcija na vaginalete, i cice me nisu bolile jedino se s vremenom mjenjala veličina

----------


## Kjara

> Jejja držim fige  da sve bude dobro. Žao mi je što u puno slučajeva, nakon toliko muke dok se dođe do tako željenog + žene moraju prolaziti ovakve šokove, kao da nam sam mpo put nije težak...pa još problemi i kasnije. Jejja drži se, miruj ,bit će sve dobro.


jejja ja potpisujem saru, drži se  :Love:

----------


## mona22

Od danas cuvanje male mrvice

----------


## Vaki

> Od danas cuvanje male mrvice


Držim fige da se čvrsto primi! :Very Happy:

----------


## saan

Neka se čvrsto primi mala mrvica :Very Happy:

----------


## mona22

Hvala cure

----------


## Sandra1971

*mona22*  :fige:  za betu i plusić

----------


## Ignis

I meni sinoć oskudno smeđeg iscjetka!!Ajme koji šok!!
jejja kako si ti ,jel stalo??

----------


## jejja

Sinoc je bilo ok, jutros sitno evo popodne novi izljev tamno smedji s cini mi se mrvom svjeze krvi.. al nadamo se jos uvijek... Drzi se Ignis ovo je valjda teze od svega..

----------


## Sandra1971

*Jejja, Ignis* cure odmarajte, lezite uz neku knjigu, pred TV.... maknite se malo s foruma, bolje da ležite, nego da sjedite i  :fige:

----------


## Tena789

meni je to trajalo do 5 dana,sam mirovanj i hrabro naprijed,sve će biti super :Smile:

----------


## Tena789

> Sinoc je bilo ok, jutros sitno evo popodne novi izljev tamno smedji s cini mi se mrvom svjeze krvi.. al nadamo se jos uvijek... Drzi se Ignis ovo je valjda teze od svega..


meni je to trajalo do 5 dana, samo mirovanje i hrabro naprijed :Smile:

----------


## lberc

> *Jejja, Ignis* cure odmarajte, lezite uz neku knjigu, pred TV.... maknite se malo s foruma, bolje da ležite, nego da sjedite i


potpisujem sandru,sve bude dobro,pa tu je večina trudnica imala nekakva krvarenja i sad imaju bebice,mislim da je samo važno mirovanje,piti utrogestane,a ne stavljati i što manje živciranja (kaj znam da je teško),ali za bebice nam niš nije teško
mona,nek se mrve čvrsto prime i ne puštaju sljedećih devet mjeseci

----------


## Iva TS

Pozdrav drage cure!

Prvi puta čekam nakon IVF-a. Bili smo kod dr.Reša. Danas mi je 9 dpt i 25 dan ciklusa. Nemam baš nuspojava i  ne znam da li bi ih trebala imati? Test bih trebala napraviti za 6 dana.. Ja, 29 god, dijagnosticiran mi je POCS. Tijekom postupka sve je bilo OK, dobili smo prekrasne embrije i sad je zapravo najteže ovo čekanje. Kakva su vaša iskustva i šanse?
Poz,
I.

----------


## my_heart

Pozdrav svima, evo me prvi put na forumu. Pratim Vas jako dugo i evo odlučih se da se konačno i ja prijavim. U potpisu vidite moju situaciju. Danas je 11dpt i po pravilu bih trebala  11.11. ići i izvaditi betu. Dani baš sporo prolaze  :Sad:  7dpt sam radila test (glupa ženo  :No-no: ) i bio je negativan. Kažu mi da je to jako rano zato do bete više neću raditi testove. Ako ne dobijem mengu do petka možda i tada odem izvaditi betu...vidjecu  :Smile:

----------


## Anna1

My heart i ja vadim tad betu.. Pa neka nam je taj 11.11. Sretan dan....

----------


## Iva TS

I ja 11.11.!

----------


## Vaki

> Pozdrav drage cure!
> 
> Prvi puta čekam nakon IVF-a. Bili smo kod dr.Reša. Danas mi je 9 dpt i 25 dan ciklusa. Nemam baš nuspojava i  ne znam da li bi ih trebala imati? Test bih trebala napraviti za 6 dana.. Ja, 29 god, dijagnosticiran mi je POCS. Tijekom postupka sve je bilo OK, dobili smo prekrasne embrije i sad je zapravo najteže ovo čekanje. Kakva su vaša iskustva i šanse?
> Poz,
> I.


 Draga moja, svaka od nas ima drugačije simptome ili ih uopće nema. Da barem znamo koji su pravi! Često utogestan ima simptome kao i trudnoća pa sad ti znaj!?  Ja sam recimo osjećala lagano zatezanje u lijevom jajniku, gdje su mi vraćena dva embrija, do 9- tog dana. Malo su mi grudi narasle i bolne su na dodir, no to sve može biti nuspojava tih tableta. Vidjet ćemo kad izvadim betu! U svakom slučaju želim ti puno sreće.
B-)

----------


## lberc

> Pozdrav svima, evo me prvi put na forumu. Pratim Vas jako dugo i evo odlučih se da se konačno i ja prijavim. U potpisu vidite moju situaciju. Danas je 11dpt i po pravilu bih trebala  11.11. ići i izvaditi betu. Dani baš sporo prolaze  7dpt sam radila test (glupa ženo ) i bio je negativan. Kažu mi da je to jako rano zato do bete više neću raditi testove. Ako ne dobijem mengu do petka možda i tada odem izvaditi betu...vidjecu


7 dpt je stvarno malo rano za betu,malo se ipak strpi,...ja ti želim veliku betu..di si u postupku?

----------


## my_heart

PFC -Prag. Nažalost moj boravak na forumu je bio kratak. Prokrvarila sam sada :Sad:

----------


## Anna1

Zao mi je my heart, glavu gore i u nove pobjede....
Iva Ts ~~~~~ za lijepu betu

----------


## my_heart

Kad sam se obrisala bio je crven papit, to je bilo oko 15 h, od tada nista opet. Da li je ovo znak da dolazi menga ili moze da ima neko drugo značenje. Prije nego što sam prokrvarila imala sam jake bolove u predjelu materice. Sada me nista ne boli, i nema ni kapi krvi. Jel imao neko ovakvu situaciju. Sjutra mi je 12 dnt dal da idem betu da vadim iako mi je rečeno tek 11.11.? Petog dana od punkcije mi je bio transfer.

----------


## Iva TS

hvala cure! žao mi je my heart  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Kad sam se obrisala bio je crven papit, to je bilo oko 15 h, od tada nista opet. Da li je ovo znak da dolazi menga ili moze da ima neko drugo značenje. Prije nego što sam prokrvarila imala sam jake bolove u predjelu materice. Sada me nista ne boli, i nema ni kapi krvi. Jel imao neko ovakvu situaciju. Sjutra mi je 12 dnt dal da idem betu da vadim iako mi je rečeno tek 11.11.? Petog dana od punkcije mi je bio transfer.


odi sutra izvadi betu za svaki slucaj, nije prerano. od srca ti zelim da te iznenadi.

----------


## jejja

My_heart slazem se s bubekicom, odi izvadi betu, ako je pozitivna da se primiris i  uvalis u krevet na mirovanje...

----------


## kika222

Meni danas 6dnt 2d 4stanične mrve i ne osjetim nikakvih promjena u odnosu na prošle postupke,tak da mislim da ni sad niš... Daj Bože da me iznenadi, ili barem da ne prokrvarim do nedjelje.
.. Kjara kak si ti? Ti si ipak imala transfer blastica... :Smile:  možda padne koji  pozitivni testić ovih dana :Smile: 
Nisam vidjela jesu hoću bebu i vaki vadile bete?? Sretno svima!!!

----------


## lberc

kika,samo pozitiva,ovaj put ne bude krvarenja,bebice se budu primile,a znaš i sama da je za bilo kakve simptome rano,pa ni meni nije bilo niš drukčije nek inače,samo pms simptomi ko i u svakom postupku.

----------


## jejja

Kika kao sto Iberc kaze, samo pozitivno.. ja jos uvijek nemam simptome a 5tt prolazi.. jedino cicke bolne na dodir.. glavu gore i pricaj sa svojim mrvicama.. rekla mi je jedna divna sestra s humane kako ljudi pricaju s cvijecem i kazu da puno ljepse raste i cvjeta tako i mi moramo s nasim mrvama pricat i iznutra u sebi sirit pozitivnu energiju,naskodit ne moze....

----------


## Ignis

Drage naše čekalice bete,evo ga moga iskustva tako da vidite da u mpo nema pravila.
U prethodnim ostupcima sam sve radila po PSu,nisam išla na posao maksimalno mirovala...sve baš onako prema uputama, a sam postupak IVF a išao savršeno.Taj postupak nije uspio.
U ovom dobitnom  FETu sam ET išao katasrofalni, jedva mi plasirali kateter kroz servikalni kanal, za to vrijeme u dva navrata vraćali embrije u laboratorij,na taj dan embriotransfera šetala sam  bar 4 km,dakle nisam mirovala.Na posao nisam išla 2 dana,nakon toga išla normalno raditi--radim izuzetno stresan posao!!!! I da napomenem nisam imala ama baš nikakvih simoptoma osim klasičnih pms simptoma.Opuštena cijelo vrijeme,alinaravno dva dana prije bete katastrofa,plač,suze,opet nije uspijelo.taj dan odem na posao,a betu vadim usput kad ono   beta  pozitivna, na uZv dva junačka srca!!!!!!!
Drage moje ovo sam vam napisala  da vidite da nema pravila, opušreno radite i živite , a bit će  ono što će biti.
Puse svim čekalicama !!!!!!!

----------


## Ignis

oprostite na pravopisnim greškicama.

----------


## Kjara

kika is is negativa, probaj se opustiti i mazi busu :Love: 
kod mene nista nikakvi simptomi bar mislim, jedino kaj me jucer ponekad znalo peckati u donjem dijelu trbuha, a lijevi jajnik jos osjetim...ne znam strah me raditi test, ali vjerojatno cu ga raditi u nedjelju ili pon kad skupim hrabrosti. Drzi se draga i misli pozitivno a ja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da su nase mrvice lijepo ugnjezdene gdje trebaju :Love: 

Ignis super cestitam i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za skolsku i dosadnu trudnocu

----------


## Vaki

Srce mi se para dok ovo pišem... Vadila sam betu sva pozitivna, a kad ono 0.5. Kao da se cijeli svijet srušio u tom trenu. Mislila sam da sam jaka, a plačem već 2h. 
Svim curama želim puno sreće!

----------


## žužy

Draga *Vaki*,znam da te sad nikakve riječi ne mogu utješiti...samo ti šaljem zagrljaj i želim ti da što prije prođe ovaj tužni period i da krenete dalje.

----------


## kika222

Draga Vaki, sve smo mi puno puta vidjele takve brojke, isplakale more suza ali eto nas opet tu :Sad:  borimo se i ne odustajemo :Yes:  Odtuguj i skupi snage za dalje, planiranje sljedećeg postupka i nova nada nek te tjeraju dalje do toliko željenog cilja!!!!! :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## Ajvi

Vaki, draga, jaka si, kao i sve hrabre žene ovdje, i slobodno plači i dalje koliko će ti već biti potrebno.
A kad prođe ta prva tuga okrenut ćeš se novom postupku za koji ti od srca želim da bude onaj pravi.  :Kiss:

----------


## sanjam

Vaki iz iskustva znam da ti je sada teško dati ikakvu utjehu..zato se isplači koliko trebaš. A kada suze prestanu doći će ti u misli novi postupak, skupit ćeš snagu i krenuti opet po svoju bebicu. Ja sam iskreno najveću utjehu našla ovdje na forumu, od cura koja prolaze isto i potpuno razumiju sve bez puno riječi...

----------


## my_heart

Zao mi je Vaki :Sad:  :Sad:  zivot je ponekad bas surov. I ja danas cijeli dan plačem a nemam hrabrosti otici i izvaditi betu. Po par kapi krvi i dalje na dnevnom ulošku. Da će bar menga krenuti kako treba nego me ovako samo muči. Koliko vremena treba da prođe od ovog postupka kako bi mi vratili zamrznute embrije ? 
Niko ne zna kako smo mi hrabre žene  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Draga Vaki, samo se isplači.. nikako nemoj držati u sebi..
Sutra će sve izgledati bolje.
:hug:

----------


## Tena789

> Srce mi se para dok ovo pišem... Vadila sam betu sva pozitivna, a kad ono 0.5. Kao da se cijeli svijet srušio u tom trenu. Mislila sam da sam jaka, a plačem već 2h. 
> Svim curama želim puno sreće!


eh draga i kod mene slično, negativan test i eto m, nisan ni sigla vaditi betu već stigla m,....uh zadnja 2-3 pokušaja ni do bete :Sad: ,plačem i suze idu,ne mog vjerovati da i ovaj put ništa, sve je izgledalo super i zašto onda moram sve nanovo???  kad prođe m bit ću bolja i valjda skupiti snage za dalje jer m je jedan loš podsjetnik da oopet nije uspjelo!

----------


## jejja

vaki, Tena drzite se... svaki neuspjeh razdire srce, al isto tako tjera da se boris jos jace...

----------


## kika222

> vaki, Tena drzite se... svaki neuspjeh razdire srce, al isto tako tjera da se boris jos jace...


Potpisujem :Love:

----------


## Vaki

Cure, hvala Vam puno! :Kiss:  Tena789 - baš mi je žao... :Sad: 
Od nas 4, koje smo bile zajedno na transferu, ni jedna nije ostala trudna.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Kjara

> vaki, Tena drzite se... svaki neuspjeh razdire srce, al isto tako tjera da se boris jos jace...


potpisujem, Vaki i Tena  :Love:

----------


## mona22

> Meni danas 6dnt 2d 4stanične mrve i ne osjetim nikakvih promjena u odnosu na prošle postupke,tak da mislim da ni sad niš... Daj Bože da me iznenadi, ili barem da ne prokrvarim do nedjelje.
> .. Kjara kak si ti? Ti si ipak imala transfer blastica... možda padne koji  pozitivni testić ovih dana
> Nisam vidjela jesu hoću bebu i vaki vadile bete?? Sretno svima!!!


Kika i meni je danas 4dnt morule i isto nikakvih promjena u odnosu na prije ali iskreno bez obzira koliko mi htjele osjetiti neki simptom još uvijek je jako rano a uz sve to ni stimulacija nam baš ne pomaže u tome... tako da samo pozitiva jer mi smo trudne dok se ne pokaže drugačije... :Smile:

----------


## mona22

Vaki grlim  :Love:

----------


## mona22

Tena grlim :Love:

----------


## njanja1

vaki,tena bas mi je zao...dosadile su te negativne bete i bogu i narodu vise
drzite se cure :Heart:

----------


## Vaki

> Zao mi je Vaki zivot je ponekad bas surov. I ja danas cijeli dan plačem a nemam hrabrosti otici i izvaditi betu. Po par kapi krvi i dalje na dnevnom ulošku. Da će bar menga krenuti kako treba nego me ovako samo muči. Koliko vremena treba da prođe od ovog postupka kako bi mi vratili zamrznute embrije ? 
> Niko ne zna kako smo mi hrabre žene


Ne gubi nadu! 
Nisam previše upućena u smrzliće, ali čini mi se da možeš već u idućem ciklusu, negdje sam to pročitala... Iskusnije cure će ti reći!

----------


## Vaki

> vaki,tena bas mi je zao...dosadile su te negativne bete i bogu i narodu vise
> drzite se cure


To si u pravu! Već je vrijeme za pozitivne beturine.  :Kiss:

----------


## Ajvi

> Zao mi je Vaki zivot je ponekad bas surov. I ja danas cijeli dan plačem a nemam hrabrosti otici i izvaditi betu. Po par kapi krvi i dalje na dnevnom ulošku. Da će bar menga krenuti kako treba nego me ovako samo muči. Koliko vremena treba da prođe od ovog postupka kako bi mi vratili zamrznute embrije ? 
> Niko ne zna kako smo mi hrabre žene


Draga nemoj se tako mučiti, ako do sutra ne procuriš odi izvadi betu pa što bude. Možda te ugodno iznenadi, a ako i je negativna da barem znaš da je ta priča gotova, da možeš odtugovati i pripremiti se za FET.
 :fige:  da te iznenadi krasna beta!

----------


## jejja

My_heart svakako izvadi betu... Ako bude negativna onda ces razmisljat o fet-u.. a ovisno o stanju organizma mislim da dr vole vidjet bar jedan regularni ciklus prije fet-a.. nemoj se muciti i drzati pod stresom, betu ce tvoj dr svakako zahtjevati...

----------


## mostarka86

> Vaki iz iskustva znam da ti je sada teško dati ikakvu utjehu..zato se isplači koliko trebaš. A kada suze prestanu doći će ti u misli novi postupak, skupit ćeš snagu i krenuti opet po svoju bebicu. Ja sam iskreno najveću utjehu našla ovdje na forumu, od cura koja prolaze isto i potpuno razumiju sve bez puno riječi...


potpisujem, kod mene bude isti scenarij. prvi dan plačem, drugi dan sam već na telefonu i zakazujem se za nove preglede.
znajte, jake smo mi i dragi Bog će nam dati onoliko koliko mi možemo podnijeti. ko nam je kriv što možemo podnijeti dosta  :Smile: 
tena, vaki, grlim jakoooo  :Love:

----------


## Ignis

vaki,tena  držite se drage cure,šaljem veliki zagrljaj i puse :Love: 
my_heart od ovog postupka pa do FETa treba proći dva ciklusa a u trećem ideš u FET,bar je meni tako bilo!
svim čekalicama puse i :fige:  za velike bete!

----------


## my_heart

Cure, beta mi je 67,57-----u šoku sam. Još uvijek malo krvarim....u šoku sammmm, čekam danas da mi stigne e mail, očekujem da vidim veliku nulu....jel ovo mala beta za 13 dnt?

----------


## Vaki

Ne znam da li je kod svih MPO doktora ista procedura, kad vam trebaju reći da li je postupak uspio!? No, mene je šokiralo kad sam ulazila u ordinaciju, doktorica mi je odmah rekla da se vidimo u 1. mjesecu i rekla da mi je beta 0.5. Nisam ni sjela, već je pozvala drugu pacijenticu. Znam da je nas puno i da nemaju previše vremena, ali bi mi bilo drago da mi je uputila još koju riječ. Ne znam, mislim da bi mi bilo mrvicu lakše...

----------


## Argente

> Cure, beta mi je 67,57-----u šoku sam. Još uvijek malo krvarim....u šoku sammmm, čekam danas da mi stigne e mail, očekujem da vidim veliku nulu....jel ovo mala beta za 13 dnt?


To je bio transfer trodnevnih ili petodnevnih? Koliko su ti ih vratili?
Čuj, iskreno ću ti reći, za 13dnt je mala. Ja sam pesimist, pa bih u kombinaciji s krvarenjem zaključila da je vjerojatno u pitanju biokemijska...ali to sada ne možeš znati. Nema ti druge nego ponoviti je za dva dana pa vidjeti da li se uredno dupla ili pada. Možda se ipak okrene na dobro,  :fige:  da se počne uredno duplati.
Ova stranica ti je odlična za usporedbu vrijednosti bete na različite dane u kliničkim trudnoćama: http://www.betabase.info

----------


## Argente

> Ne znam da li je kod svih MPO doktora ista procedura, kad vam trebaju reći da li je postupak uspio!? No, mene je šokiralo kad sam ulazila u ordinaciju, doktorica mi je odmah rekla da se vidimo u 1. mjesecu i rekla da mi je beta 0.5. Nisam ni sjela, već je pozvala drugu pacijenticu. Znam da je nas puno i da nemaju previše vremena, ali bi mi bilo drago da mi je uputila još koju riječ. Ne znam, mislim da bi mi bilo mrvicu lakše...


A ne znam Vaki što ti reći, njima je to takva rutina -što je njima negativna beta- ništa, pored sveg onog što vide na poslu, meni je to jasno...a opet, i oni mogu pretpostaviti kako je nama, mogli bi barem odglumiti, imati jednu šablonsku rečenicu, jadno je kad te samo tako spraše van :\
Na mojoj klinici sami dižemo nalaze u labu, tako da ni nemamo kontakt s doktorima, sami vidimo svoju nulu...ali većina nas jednom ipak vidi i velik broj  :Love:

----------


## Kjara

Cure koma sam,danad 8dnt i na wc papiru sukrvica smedje boje,samo na papiru.sta da radim fa i dalje stavljam utric ili da ih pijem ili? Koma sam a dr vise ne radi da ga pitam

----------


## jejja

Kjara ako je samo na papiru sitno trag mozes ih staviti,samo odlezi malo duze.. a ako bas i curka malo van popij ih radje.. kad vadis betu?

----------


## bubekica

*kjara* ako ne curi to van ok lezis, tj. ako se utric moze rastopiti i djelovati, stavljaj. slobodno mozes dodati i koji duphaston, ako imas doma (oralno naravno). i moja preporuka je da sutra vadis betu, ako ima neceg, pokazat ce, a ako nema, skratit ces si muke.

----------


## kika222

Meni danas 8dnt isto i prvi put da ne krvarim.... Strah me je ponadati se!!!
Kjara ak je tamnosmeđe možda je od implantacije???? Možda da sutra napraviš betu? :Smile: Sretno i daj Bože da te lijepo iznenadi!!!!

----------


## Kjara

Prije sat je bilo smedje na papiru jako malo,maloprije nista.na dmevmom ulosku nista...kaj da odem sutra vadit betu,,nije li rano? Zvat cu dr.A sutra ujutro pa vidjet sto ce reci.
Hvala vam cure puno

----------


## lberc

Kjara mislim da je smeđe dobro i da može biti implantacija al nek me iskusnije cure isprave..ja sam jedanput imala nekakvo krvarenje i nije nažalost bilo dobro.p

----------


## Kjara

Cula sam se  dr.kaze da nastavim sa utricima i betu kako mi pise i mirovanje.hvala jos jednom

----------


## Tena789

[QUOTE=Ignis;2512407]vaki,tena  držite se drage cure,šaljem veliki zagrljaj i puse :Love: 


Hvala cure, eto danas sam već bolje, sad me čeka razgovor s dr. da vidim što dalje :Smile:

----------


## sara10

Svim curama na čekanju sretno!!
Poseban pozdrav* Kiki222*, držim  :fige:  draga Kike i nadam se lijepim vijestima od tebe!

----------


## kika222

Draga sarice, nemam lijepih vijesti, opet sam prokrvarila... 
Želim svima puno sreće....

----------


## lberc

> Draga sarice, nemam lijepih vijesti, opet sam prokrvarila... 
> Želim svima puno sreće....


o,ne,ne znam kaj reći  :Sad:

----------


## Mury

Oh *kika2222*,mila moja,  neizmjerno mi je žao  :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad: ...i sada gledam da smo generacija, isto dugo u braku, i sa istim problemom....drži se draga moja!!!

----------


## mona22

kika222 žao mi je  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## smarija

kika222 draga zao mi je sto je tako zavrsilo  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

*kika222* zao mi je... jesi ti ikad vadila bete kad tak prokrvaris?

----------


## kika222

Vadila sam, jednom sam čak imala i biokemijsku... Pitala sam dr.A zašto se to svaki put desi, on nema pojma... Budem išla jedan dan izvadit betu, pa da se odmah dogovorim šta dalje. Možda imunološke pretrage, ne znam više. Hvala  vam žene, već sam navikla, svaki put mi je ovo granica, koju nikako ne mogu prijeći :Sad:

----------


## Frćka

Kika222... Jako mi je zao, drzi se! Nemam rijeci... :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

*kika* ja sam u prvom postupku krenula krvaruckati 7dpt, 5 dana kasnije se izlilo, iako sam jos koristila utrice (+ duphastone), 2. FET sam pocela brljavit vec 4dpt preko crinonea (mislila sam da je to nuspojava). kad je bila biokemijska, prokrvarila sam tek nekoliko dana nakon skidanja s utrogestana. nije usporedivo jer nemam toliki broj postupaka iza sebe, ali me podsjetilo na moj problem. vidjet cemo kako ce biti ovaj put.
a tebi od srca zelim da iskopate rjesenje!

----------


## Kjara

Kika draga jako mi je zao ne znam kaj da ti kazem.drzite se

----------


## Kjara

Kod mene ponekad jos na papiru krvi nekad crveno nekad smedje,u glavi velika zbrka ali i nada

Sretno curke svima

Bubekica~~~~~~~~da se mrvica cvrsto primi

----------


## Vaki

Kika222 - pa zar i ti? Ljubim  :Kiss: 
Kjara, Bubekica - da nas barem vi razveselite dobrim vijestima! :fige: 
Naravno, puno sreće svim curama koje su u MPO vodama!

----------


## Tena789

> Vadila sam, jednom sam čak imala i biokemijsku... Pitala sam dr.A zašto se to svaki put desi, on nema pojma... Budem išla jedan dan izvadit betu, pa da se odmah dogovorim šta dalje. Možda imunološke pretrage, ne znam više. Hvala  vam žene, već sam navikla, svaki put mi je ovo granica, koju nikako ne mogu prijeći


A koliko si imala js kod ove punkcije?? Vraćali su ti blastociste?
Kad sam imala "previše" js, 15-20, vraćali bi mi blstociste, i nakon 5-7 dana bi prokrvarila, sve dok mi dr.S nije rekla da je to kod mene pretjerana reakcija i da mi ih tijelo "odbacuje"...u svakom slučaju dr.V smanjio terapiju, dobili malo js,vratili blastociste i uspjelo :Smile:

----------


## ivana979

Bok cure. Sve vas pozdravljam. I kod mene je ista situacija, 10 dnt

----------


## kika222

Tena, ja sam dobila natrag dvije dvodnevne četverostanične mrvice... Ja nikad nisam imala više od 4js, jednom su mi vratili jednu blasticu i od nje je bila biokemijska...
Hvala vam drage trudilice, znate i same da smo mi sve hrabrice koje teško dolaze do svojih smotuljaka ali nikad ne odustajemo!!  :Bye:

----------


## Argente

> A koliko si imala js kod ove punkcije?? Vraćali su ti blastociste?
> Kad sam imala "previše" js, 15-20, vraćali bi mi blstociste, i nakon 5-7 dana bi prokrvarila, sve dok mi dr.S nije rekla da je to kod mene pretjerana reakcija i da mi ih tijelo "odbacuje"...u svakom slučaju dr.V smanjio terapiju, dobili malo js,vratili blastociste i uspjelo


"Odbacivanje" se moglo prevenirati tako da se embriji smrznu i vrate u sljedećem ciklusu, to se često radi u slučajevima hiperstimulacije, tada klima u tijelu zaista nije najpovoljnija za vraćanje zametaka. Hoću reći, nije bilo nužno smanjivati stimulaciju. Kada si i gdje ostvarila trudnoću? Možda u doba tvog high responsea na tvojoj klinici nije bilo uvjeta za smrzavanje, ili je to bilo u vrijeme Milinovića?

To pišem da se ne bi stekao dojam da je poželjno dobiti malo JS, dapače, istraživanja su pokazala da je 15 JS optimalan broj za ostvarenje trudnoće. Nažalost, manji dio nas dobiva toliki broj stanica, a pogotovo u ovim uvjetima, gdje nas uvjeravaju da je poželjno dobiti manje JS a pozadina toga je štednja...

----------


## hrki

*kika222*,žao mi je šaljem ogroman hug  :Love:

----------


## sara10

Draga *Kika* puno mi je žao  :Love:   Znam da je teško, al kao što kažeš hrabre smo mi na ovom teškom putu, ali ne odustajemo!
A jesi radila ikad neke detaljnije pretrage, trombofilija, koagulacija i sl.?

----------


## Tena789

> "Odbacivanje" se moglo prevenirati tako da se embriji smrznu i vrate u sljedećem ciklusu, to se često radi u slučajevima hiperstimulacije, tada klima u tijelu zaista nije najpovoljnija za vraćanje zametaka. Hoću reći, nije bilo nužno smanjivati stimulaciju. Kada si i gdje ostvarila trudnoću? Možda u doba tvog high responsea na tvojoj klinici nije bilo uvjeta za smrzavanje, ili je to bilo u vrijeme Milinovića?
> 
> To pišem da se ne bi stekao dojam da je poželjno dobiti malo JS, dapače, istraživanja su pokazala da je 15 JS optimalan broj za ostvarenje trudnoće. Nažalost, manji dio nas dobiva toliki broj stanica, a pogotovo u ovim uvjetima, gdje nas uvjeravaju da je poželjno dobiti manje JS a pozadina toga je štednja...


Da vidiš to s zamrzavanjem i vraćanjm sljedeći ciklus mi nikad nisu ni nudili niti spomenuli :Mad:  U Ri sam, prošla sam i prije par godina kad se moglo zamrzavati ali nisu tako radili bar ne kod mene da mi vraćaju sljedeći mjesec, onda me kačio i taj drugi zakon kad sam opet dobivala puno js i zamrzavali su mi js,ali od odmrzavanja nikad nisam dobila blastocistu pa nisam ni ostala trudna,nekad su se oplodile i transfer uglavnom u sekundarnom mi je bio 3.dan,trudnoće tada 0,nekad nisu ni preživile odmrzavanje,samo sam se natrčala jer smo imali uvijek po dva-tri puta sekundarni dok ne bismo iskoristili sve js, nakon toga dr V odlazi u mirovinu, prelazim kod dr V,smanjio mi je terapiju na klomifen i 3 dana gonal=9 js i bingo :Smile: 
Nisam mislila ništa loše, eto ja tako reagiram i dobivam puno js,pa se kod mene pokazalo da i to nije dobro, i znam da štede, kod mene pokušavaju uštediti na anesteziologa, a ovaj put nisam dobila ni voltaren :Razz:

----------


## Tena789

Da i zaboravih napisati da je to bilo vrijeme kad su smjeli oploditi samo 3js,od toga sam dobila 2 blastociste i trudnoću :Smile:  :Smile: ,  9js= 3 oplodili, 3js nezrele i 3 zamrznuli. A sada nikako opet doći do blastociste!!

----------


## lberc

tena,ja kad sam imala blastociste nikad nije došlo do trudnoće,a sad sa dvodnevnima je..nema pravila

----------


## Vrci

Potpisujem. Meni su vracali i 3.dan i blastice, malac u trbuhu je bio treci dan vracen (iako malo napredniji, 10 stanican)

----------


## Tena789

> Potpisujem. Meni su vracali i 3.dan i blastice, malac u trbuhu je bio treci dan vracen (iako malo napredniji, 10 stanican)


E pa da, ali u tome je i razlika jer meni u tim sekundarnim postupcima nisu bile ni osmostanične :Sad:

----------


## lberc

moji su sad bili peterostanični i šesterostanični

----------


## Vaki

Imam pitanje! Moj IVF je bio "polustimulirani" postupak klomifenom. To se ne računa u onih 4+2 ili? 
P. S. To vam je biologica  rekla (za embrije - da li je peterostanični, osmostanični...) ili ste vi pitale?

----------


## Argente

Računa se sigurno, samo pitanje kao prirodnjak ili kao stimulirani, ajde molim te pitaj gore pa nam javi (izgleda da klinike još nemaju jedinstven stav oko toga).

----------


## bubekica

mislim da VV klomifenske racuna kao prirodnjake, ali to svakako treba provjeriti!
biolog govori o kvaliteti embrija, zar tebi nisu nista rekli?

----------


## Vaki

Nazvat ću gore oko 10h pa vam javim. 
Bubekice - nitko mi ništa nije rekao, osim da su se obje stanice oplodile i to je to. U onom trenu sam bila presretna pa nisam ništa pitala...

----------


## lberc

vaki,meni je biologica sama rekla,nisam niš pitala

----------


## mona22

Jutro drage moje ja danas radila test i naravno opet negativan....nadam se da će beta to da popravi

svim pikalicama i čekalicama koječega sretno  :fige:

----------


## paty

Mona 22 možda je test prestar,pa ne reagira dobro.Da te beta uznenadi.Koji ti je danas dan?

----------


## Frćka

*Mona* ne vjerujem testovima više, da beta pokaže drugačije :fige:

----------


## lberc

mona,pusti test,važna je beta

----------


## mona22

paty danas 9dnt transfer 5dnp....joj cure nadam se da je tako i da će me beta ugodno iznenaditi  :scared:

----------


## piki

*Mona* ~~~~~~~~~~~ da je bilo prerano i da beta sve popravi!!!

----------


## my_heart

Pozdrav svim curama,

nisam se javljala jer sam u prethodnih par dana dozivjela i srecu u veliko razocaranje. Kao sto znate 13dnt beta 67,57. Za dva dana podjem odraditi drugu betu, ona 135...odlicno presrecna...dupla se. Istu noc u toku sna se nakašljem i bukvalno, ali bukvalno nešto izleti iz mene sa jako malo krvi...kao neko tkivo...znala sam odmah---spontani... :Sad:  danas sam opet radila betu, danas je 77 tako da se moje radovanje danas završilo. Jel se ovo isto smatra kao biohemijska trudnoca?
Poslala sam doktorki e mail, sad cekam da se dogovorim oko sledećeg postupka jer imam eskimčiće u Pragu.

----------


## Tena789

> moji su sad bili peterostanični i šesterostanični


 Ali su ti 2.dan bili peterostanični i sesterostanični? a meni je 3. dan bio šesterostanični kad bi trebao biti osmostanični,bar mi tako mislim rekla embriologica...tako da ipak ima neke veze i znam da čuda se događaju ali uf kad sam umorna od čekanja tog malog čuda :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav svim curama,
> 
> nisam se javljala jer sam u prethodnih par dana dozivjela i srecu u veliko razocaranje. Kao sto znate 13dnt beta 67,57. Za dva dana podjem odraditi drugu betu, ona 135...odlicno presrecna...dupla se. Istu noc u toku sna se nakašljem i bukvalno, ali bukvalno nešto izleti iz mene sa jako malo krvi...kao neko tkivo...znala sam odmah---spontani... danas sam opet radila betu, danas je 77 tako da se moje radovanje danas završilo. Jel se ovo isto smatra kao biohemijska trudnoca?
> Poslala sam doktorki e mail, sad cekam da se dogovorim oko sledećeg postupka jer imam eskimčiće u Pragu.


Biokemijska trudnoca je trudna potvrdjena testom, ali ne i uzv. Kod tebe je nazalost rijec o biokemijskoj. Svakako treba ispratiti pad bete. Zao mi je sto je tako zavrsilo...

----------


## Anna1

My heart zao mi je...
Ali se osjecam sretno, moja beta 1930

----------


## my_heart

Čestitam Ana  :Smile:

----------


## mona22

My heart žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## Frćka

My_heart žao mi je, drži se :Love:

----------


## Vaki

My heart - šaljem zagrljaj!
Što se tiče stimulacije klomifenima, sestre ne znaju pa su me uputile da nazovem doktoricu. No, nisam je dobila na tel. Sutra zovem ponovo!
Anna 1 - bravo, već sam pomislila da je pozitivna beta veliki mit...

----------


## Kjara

Mona22 da te beta ugodno iznenadi
My heart zao mi drzi se
Anna1 cestitam od srca i nek ti bude dosadna i skolska trudnoca

Ja koma u nedjelju radila test koji je bio negativan i danas evo procurila dan prije bete.Ljuta sam jer sam bila uvjerena da je to to ,al nista idemo dalje imamo 2 smrzlica pa cemo vidjet.

Hrpa ~~~~~~~~~~za sve vas za sve sto vam treba

----------


## lberc

kjara,žao mi je

----------


## kika222

Draga Kjara žao mi je, ja sam već luda, danas mi je već četvrti dan kak krvarim po malo, nikak da mi dođe prava menga... Jel budeš išla sutra vadit betu? Možda i ja sutra dođem pa da porazgovaram sa dr.A.. Sretno ti bilo sa smrzlićima!!!

----------


## Frćka

Kjara, žao mi je! Da je sreća u smrzlićima! :fige:

----------


## mona22

Kjara žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## Ruthy

Kika222 - tek sam vidjela ... grlim te, samo hrabro dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## Kjara

> Draga Kjara žao mi je, ja sam već luda, danas mi je već četvrti dan kak krvarim po malo, nikak da mi dođe prava menga... Jel budeš išla sutra vadit betu? Možda i ja sutra dođem pa da porazgovaram sa dr.A.. Sretno ti bilo sa smrzlićima!!!


meni je od petka do nedjelje navecer bilo samo na papiru, jucer opet od popodne na papiru, a od jutros i na dnevnom ulosku dosta, nije prava menga ali mislim da je njen pocetak. Idem sutra vadit betu kako mi je dr.A rekao, to mi je strasno ali znam da moramo. Dodji i ti pa cemo zajedno cekati rezultate

----------


## Kjara

cure hvala vam svima uz vas je sve lakse :Love:

----------


## Kadauna

> Kjara žao mi je


Kjara draga, jesu tebi na Vuku objasnili zašto su ti vratili morulu a ne blasticu kojih ste također imali ali ste ih zamrznuli?

Cure držite se, krvarenje u ovoj fazi ne sluti na dobro, nažalost  :Sad: (

----------


## Kjara

> Kjara draga, jesu tebi na Vuku objasnili zašto su ti vratili morulu a ne 
> blasticu kojih ste također imali ali ste ih zamrznuli?
> 
> Cure držite se, krvarenje u ovoj fazi ne sluti na dobro, nažalost (


vratili su mi dvije blastice i rekli da su odlicne i da bi trebala bit trudnoca....no. 
Smrznute su morula i blastica

----------


## suen

Da vam javim da nista nije ispalo od moje trudnoce prokrvarila sam u 5-tom tt -spontani-sad trazim razlog tome, nisu me napravili kiretazu jer je beta ubrzano padala,jucer je bila 879, gv nema,a ja jos krvaruckam po malo kad uriniram na obrisaju ,danas je 10 dana od spontanog,doktori kazu da je to normalno,dali ima neko takvo iskustvo da mi javi molila bih pozdrav

----------


## jejja

*suen* bas mi je zao.... beti treba neko vrijeme da padne na 0 i znam da bi ju trebalo pratiti dok pada.. moj 1 pokusaj je zavrsio spontanim ali ja nisam bas predugo krvarila, mozda zato jer sam imala velike izljeve dva dana pa se naglo sve ocistilo.. endometrij je zadebljan nakon t i treba neko vrijeme da se sve ocisti.. i onda to krvarenje moze potrajati.. ali voljela bih da se jave iskusnije cure jer znam da ne bi smjelo ni predugo trajati.. zaista mi je zao, drzi se  :Heart:

----------


## mostarka86

suen, kjara, žao mi je drage moje  :Sad: 

jejja, bravo za  :Heart: , nadam se da do sljedećg pregleda hematoma neće biti  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

*kjara*,žao mi je,šaljem zagrljaj.
*suen*,i ja sam dugo krvarila nakon spontanog,isto bez kiretaže..i baš sam se zabrinula.Ali izgleda da je sve to normalno,dok god nije pretjerano obilno i nemaš temperaturu. Jako mi je žao...drži se!

----------


## Kadauna

> Kjara draga, jesu tebi na Vuku objasnili zašto su ti vratili morulu a ne blasticu kojih ste također imali ali ste ih zamrznuli?
> 
> Cure držite se, krvarenje u ovoj fazi ne sluti na dobro, nažalost (



ovo je išlo Moni ne Kjaru, Kjara oprosti. Mona, zašto su ti rekli da ti vraćaju morulu a zamrzavaju blastice?

----------


## mona22

Po njima ima veci potencijal za uspjeh... bila je jako lijepa morula. a druge su bile rane blastice..samo se nadam da su dobro procjenili

----------


## Kjara

suen jako mi je zao, drzi se :Love: 

Kaduna ma sve je o.k. 
hvala vam drage moje jos jednom

----------


## lberc

suen,žao mi je kaj se to dogodilo

----------


## riba76

Kjara,kika,suen - jako mi je žao cure  :Love: 
Kad bi barem bilo manje ovakvih tužnih vijesti..

----------


## njanja1

cure tako mi je zao...drzite se

----------


## tina2005

> *kjara*,žao mi je,šaljem zagrljaj.
> *suen*,i ja sam dugo krvarila nakon spontanog,isto bez kiretaže..i baš sam se zabrinula.Ali izgleda da je sve to normalno,dok god nije pretjerano obilno i nemaš temperaturu. Jako mi je žao...drži se!


ciao cure..ja cekam svoju betu 21,11....za sada nemam nikakvih simptoma nakon transfera  :Yes:

----------


## žužy

*tina2005*,sretno!U kojoj si klinici?

----------


## puckica

Bok curke
Da prijavim i ovdje da cekam betu 23.11. Jucer sam imala ogromne bolove u maternici,kao da se grci...  
Pravo sam se zabrinula al brzo je prestalo. Da li se to jos kojoj desilo?

----------


## mona22

tina2005 sretno  :fige:

----------


## Iva TS

Evo samo da javim da je moja beta bila 16 dnt 1396  :Very Happy:  
Trenasferirana su dva embrija. Ima li tko iskustva. Da li postoji mogućnost da su blizanci?  :Saint:  :Saint: 

Hvala vam,
Iva

----------


## bubekica

> Evo samo da javim da je moja beta bila 16 dnt 1396  
> Trenasferirana su dva embrija. Ima li tko iskustva. Da li postoji mogućnost da su blizanci? 
> 
> Hvala vam,
> Iva


cestitam!
kakvi embriji su vraceni, koji dan?
forumska iskustva pokazuju da za blizance beta moze biti svakakva, cak i manja od uobicajene za jednu bebicu. tako da - uvijek postoji mogucnost da su blizanci.

----------


## Frćka

> Bok curke
> Da prijavim i ovdje da cekam betu 23.11. Jucer sam imala ogromne bolove u maternici,kao da se grci...  
> Pravo sam se zabrinula al brzo je prestalo. Da li se to jos kojoj desilo?


Puckice, samo se opusti i uživaj, grčići dan nakon transfera? Ako ti nije bio kompliciran transfer...nemoj se brinuti, samo pomalo i sretno! :Smile: 
IvaTS čestitkeeeeee! :Very Happy:

----------


## Kjara

Moja beta 2.9...idemo dalje  u 2 mj po smrzlice

Kika draga drzi se, nemoj gubiti nadu ni strpljenje, probaj sa svojin priv.ginicem razgovarat mozda ti on ponudi neku opciju i koje pretrage bi mogla napravit kad vec dr.A nema indikacija-strasno

IvaTS cestitam od srca

----------


## jejja

Tina sretno, kjara zao mi je...Iva moze bot a i ne mora, moja beta 14dnt je veca pa je samo jedna bebica.. u svakom slucaju cestitke i nek bude sve super! Frcka kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## Iva TS

Bubekica, embriji su bili odlični, doktor je rekao da ne mogu biti bolji, vraćeni su 3 dan..

----------


## Frćka

Jejja, moje stanje je privremena smušenost i nespretnost! Simptoma naravno nema, a l tek je 3.dnt, ali sam zato razbila čašu, bocu, porezala se dva puta, prepekla vafel, ostavila ga da gori skoro pola sata... sad idem radit, jadni ljudi.ko zna šta ću sad tamo napravit! :Laughing:

----------


## my_heart

Cekalicama bete držim fige  :fige: 
Jel se dešavalo curama koje imaju biokemijsku da im grudi i dalje ostanu natečene, bolne i pune vena? Danas me opet boli stomak i baš me nervira. Nije mi dosta sto sam sok dozivjela od biokemijske nego mora i dalje grudi i stomak da me bole. Jel još nekoj od cura bilo ovako?
Kjara, žao mi je, nadam se da će nam svima 2014 biti uspješnija :Naklon:  :Klap:

----------


## tina2005

sretno!!!!!!..moja beta je 21.11... :Very Happy:

----------


## tina2005

> Bok curke
> Da prijavim i ovdje da cekam betu 23.11. Jucer sam imala ogromne bolove u maternici,kao da se grci...  
> Pravo sam se zabrinula al brzo je prestalo. Da li se to jos kojoj desilo?


sretno!!!!..moja beta je 21.11  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina2005

> tina2005 sretno


hvala mona222  :Smile:

----------


## tina2005

> Jejja, moje stanje je privremena smušenost i nespretnost! Simptoma naravno nema, a l tek je 3.dnt, ali sam zato razbila čašu, bocu, porezala se dva puta, prepekla vafel, ostavila ga da gori skoro pola sata... sad idem radit, jadni ljudi.ko zna šta ću sad tamo napravit!


meni je danas 7 dnt i nemam apsolutno nikakve simptome!!! jel to ok???????????

----------


## Kjara

> Cekalicama bete držim fige 
> Jel se dešavalo curama koje imaju biokemijsku da im grudi i dalje ostanu natečene, bolne i pune vena? Danas me opet boli stomak i baš me nervira. Nije mi dosta sto sam sok dozivjela od biokemijske nego mora i dalje grudi i stomak da me bole. Jel još nekoj od cura bilo ovako?
> Kjara, žao mi je, nadam se da će nam svima 2014 biti uspješnija


jesi bolje
nadam se i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da svima kojima ova godina nije bila uspjesna 2014. bude plodna

----------


## anddu

tina 2005 još je rano za simptome, netko ih navodno ima brdo a na kraju beta 0, a nekome bez simptoma bude beta pozitivna, tako da je jedino mjerodavan nalaz bete. sretno! ne opterećujte se simptomima i nesimptomima

----------


## jejja

Tina2005 meni je 7tt pa nemam simptome osim malo bolnih grudi, sto se recimo moze utrogestannu propisat.. zaista ne mozemo nikad sa 100% se oslonit da su simptomi dokaz ... Samo opusteno..

----------


## lberc

jejja,nemaš mučnine,ja nemam i samo sam si zamislila da nekaj ne štima?

----------


## tina2005

hvala cure...i ja takoder mislim da je rano za ikakve simptome, ali kada citam po forumima kao svi nesto imaju :Smile: ....i sa prvim djetetom nisam imala cijelu trudnocu alpsolutno nikakvih simptoma.....
...sretno svima i ocekujem pozitivne i visoke bete  :Very Happy:

----------


## jejja

Iberc ne.. mislila sam jedan dan da ih imam jer mi je cijeli dan bilo lose i mucno i nista mi se nije jelo ali eto proslo je i ne ponavlja se bas.. tu i tamo neki osjecaj kao da ce me muka pa pojedem na silu nesto i super mi je..  ne mora trudnoca pod obavezno dolazit s mucninama.. moja mama ni samnom ni sa sekom nije imala dana mucnine..

----------


## Tena789

[QUOTE=my_heart;2516535]
Jel se dešavalo curama koje imaju biokemijsku da im grudi i dalje ostanu natečene, bolne i pune vena? Danas me opet boli stomak i baš me nervira. Nije mi dosta sto sam sok dozivjela od biokemijske nego mora i dalje grudi i stomak da me bole. Jel još nekoj od cura bilo ovako?

Joj da meni je tako bilo,čak sam otišla na pregled kod gin. Ništa posebno nisam doznala, osim da će proć i je nakon nekog vremena, sve nestalo, iskreno prije mi je stalo krvarenje a tek naknadno dr simptomi.

----------


## puckica

Djevojke da li je normalno imati povisenu temp. non-stop?
Nije da se ja osjecam lose, al me malo brine. Ne spusta se ispod 37.C.  :neznam:

----------


## frka

normalno je - to je od utrogestana.

----------


## puckica

Aha....
Hvala!!

----------


## tina2005

..nisam ni docekala betu..procurila :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kika222

Draga tina2005 žao mi je, idemo hrabro dalje.. :Love: 
Puckice, frćkice :Heart: ... Za ogromne bete!!!!!!
Bubekice :Heart: 
Svima u kojoj god ste fazi, želim puno sreće!!!

----------


## Frćka

> Draga tina2005 žao mi je, idemo hrabro dalje..
> Puckice, frćkice... Za ogromne bete!!!!!!
> Bubekice
> Svima u kojoj god ste fazi, želim puno sreće!!!


Potpisujem

----------


## lberc

tina 2005,žao mi je

----------


## Frćka

8dnt počelo brljavljenje!!! Aaaaaa! :cupakosu:

----------


## Tinka79

> 8dnt počelo brljavljenje!!! Aaaaaa!


I ja sam imala brljavljenje od 6.-10. dnt, dviju dvodnevnih mrvica, pa nas je iznenadila pozitivna Beta! Već smo oplakali i ovaj postupak, a evo u četvrtak idemo na naš prvi UZV!  :Smile:  Zato glavu gore i think pink!

----------


## jejja

Frcka  :fige:  nek stane brljavljenje ...

----------


## bubekica

kod mene isto brljavljenje, jucer smedje, danas vec crvenkasto pomijesano s utricima, ne curi, ali vidim kad stavljam utrice. test je negativan, danas je 10dpt dvodnevnih. samo da podsjetim, taj test je pokazao betu 6.59 sa vrlo jasnom sjenom tako da nema tu previse dileme. jedini put kad nisam brljavila prije bete je bilo kad je bila biokemijska.

----------


## tina2005

cure..samo hrabrooo  :Smile:

----------


## jejja

aaa bubek  :Sad:  pa nek vise krenu dobre vijesti i za vas  :Love:

----------


## kika222

Bubekice :Love:  draga morat ćemo nas dvije čim prije put imunologije... Sretno ti bilo draga!!!

----------


## riba76

bubekica... :Sad: 
kad ćeš vadit betu?

----------


## bubekica

U petak.

----------


## puckica

cure drzite se!
 :fige:  da nas iznenade lijepe vijesti!!
Mene danas bas pravo probada, u maternici, nekako cudna.

----------


## mona22

tina2005 žao mi je je
Frćka,bubekica  :fige:  da brljavljenje prestane

----------


## Iva TS

Cure meni je beta bila 18 dpo 1396, a 21 dpo 4000... možda su dupli? što vi mislite?  :Very Happy:

----------


## riba76

Iva TS  :Dancing Fever: 

bubekica, držim fige da je ipak test u krivu

----------


## puckica

gdje ste djevojke??
krivo sam napisala da trebam vadit betu 23.11. (danas) 12dpt, trebam vadit u pon 
nestrpljiva kao i vecina nas ovdje ja sam popiskila testic i.....
dobila DVIJE crtice!!! bljedu crticu al je ipak crtica. cak sam ju dala na pregled sestricni da me uvjeri da je tu neka crtica. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
cekam pon da vidim betu!!!  :Cekam:

----------


## mravak

*puckica*  bravooooo !!!!

----------


## Anna1

Puckica bravo za plusic, bit ce i lijepa beta  :Smile:

----------


## sara10

*Puckica* čestitam!!

Joj koje lipe vijesti i ovdje i na odbrojavanju!

----------


## puckica

Hvala curke!
Sutra ponavljamo za svaki slucaj!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Bravo *puckica*,čestitam!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tina1986

Pozdrav svima. Neznam gdje da posem i ukljucim vjerovatno sam kod vas dobrodošlica

----------


## lberc

> Pozdrav svima. Neznam gdje da posem i ukljucim vjerovatno sam kod vas dobrodošlica


normalno da si dobrodošla..tu možeš pisat svoje simptome i kak se osjećaš od transfera do bete
sretno

----------


## tina1986

A jesam nepismena, tek sada vidim sto sam napisala

----------


## Mary123

Od sutra vam se pridruzujem..imamo dvije oplodjene..sutra je treci dan nakon punkcije.

----------


## ljubilica

*mary* nek bude pozitivno!!!!!  :fige:

----------


## Mary123

Hvala ljubi...samo da ova bol malo splasne do sutra...

----------


## tina1986

Da se i ja malo javim .. 
Iza mene su 3 neuspjele inseminacije- gubitak vremena i novaca a najviše živaca . 
Ovo mi je 1 ivf (icsi), i 1 dan nakon transfera.
Jako se dobro osjećam danas, ništa me ne boli osim leđa od lezanja ,a najviše zbog toga  jer sam imala neki srednji  hiper pa sam odmarala od punkcije do transfera .Bojala sam se  da ću morati u bolnicu i da neću ni doći do transfera pa sam i trpjela bolove u trbuhu mada mi je doktor stalno govorio da idem u bolnicu  ako mi se stanje ne popravi , ali se nekako nisam dala- imam dosta veliku toleranciju na bol, doma sam odmarala i nekako dogurala do transfera. Snagu su mi davale mojih 6 mrvica koje su čekale da dodjem po njih , i tako je na kraju i bilo.

----------


## njanja1

mary i tina1986 neka bude pozitivno :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Eto i mene, danas bio transfer  :Smile:  2 lijepa smrzlića  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivana979

I ja vas pozdravljam i pridružujem vam se. Jučer sam imala transfer 2 smrzlića u prirodnom ciklusu

----------


## riba76

Strašna i tina -držim fige!

----------


## tina1986

Super. Zajedno čekamo betu.

----------


## Mary123

Transfer obavljen! :Very Happy:

----------


## njanja1

> Transfer obavljen!


 :Klap:  :Klap:

----------


## Muma

*Strašna*, *Mary123* sretno!!!  :fige:

----------


## hrki

Cure sretno :fige: ,da nas razveselite ogromnim betama!

----------


## Inesz

> Transfer obavljen!


http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80273-K...te-li-smrzlica

Mary, hoćeš li se upisati u našu forumsku evidenciju?

----------


## bebi

cure sretno ...dosta čekalica im aneka krene još jedan sretni  vlakić .......sretno sretno 
izdržite ove dane do bete , ne razmišljajte o simptomima kojih možda neće bit a betaaaaaaa...... one tri brojčice 

želim vam svima što čekate velike bete  :Smile:

----------


## cvitka

Pozdrav, pridružujem se svim čekalicama. Danas mi je 4dnt jedne mrvice (ako je transfer bio u ponediljak danas je 4 dnt, jel tako?) Mene zanima da li išta osijećate doli, mene muči oštra bol ma doslovno u cerviksu, pa me malo brine a inače me tako bocka i 10-ak dana prije menge!
Ako netko može šta reći na to bila bi zahvalna. Inače cice bole od utrića i raspoloženje mi varira a to je valjda normalno za sve nas s obzirom šta smo sve prošle!
I rano je imati ikakve trudničke simptome, zar ne?
Sretno svima!!!!!!

----------


## bubekica

> Pozdrav, pridružujem se svim čekalicama. Danas mi je 4dnt jedne mrvice (ako je transfer bio u ponediljak danas je 4 dnt, jel tako?) Mene zanima da li išta osijećate doli, mene muči oštra bol ma doslovno u cerviksu, pa me malo brine a inače me tako bocka i 10-ak dana prije menge!
> Ako netko može šta reći na to bila bi zahvalna. Inače cice bole od utrića i raspoloženje mi varira a to je valjda normalno za sve nas s obzirom šta smo sve prošle!
> I rano je imati ikakve trudničke simptome, zar ne?
> Sretno svima!!!!!!


tako je, danas ti je 4 dnt. koliko je bio "star" embrij?
za trudnicke simptome je rano, a sto se tice simptoma opcenito - ima ih raznih - trudnickih kod ne-trudnica, predmenstrualnih kod trudnica i obratno, osobno se vise ni u sto ne pouzdam do testa. sretno!

----------


## tina1986

Mene je danas počelo malo bockat dolje, ništa jako , toliko da me podsjeti da je menga

----------


## tina1986

A kuda je nestao ostatak teksta ????

----------


## tina1986

Danas si cjeli dan razmišljam ; 
Ako krenem pisat knjigu o svemu sto prolazimo i kako se osjećamo prije i poslje transfera...   Sigurno bi bila gotova cak i otisnuta do bete.

----------


## cvitka

> Danas si cjeli dan razmišljam ; 
> Ako krenem pisat knjigu o svemu sto prolazimo i kako se osjećamo prije i poslje transfera...   Sigurno bi bila gotova cak i otisnuta do bete.


To bi bio bestseller... znam ja da je za sve rano ... transfer jedene osmostanične mrvice stare tri dana. Inače ovo mi je treći IVF

----------


## Mary123

Cvitka kažu treća sreća.Ja imam dvije mrve treći dan,jedna osmostanična jedna sedmostanična.Isto mi je treći IVF.Neka je sretno!

----------


## clematis

evo i mene na ovoj temi. Od 4 js dobili smo 3 embrija, 2 morule i 1 blastica. Vracena blastica i 1 morula. 
Beta 13-og. Nadam se da ce ovo biti treca sreca. 

svim betocekalicama fige za +

----------


## Mary123

Clematis sretno!

----------


## bubekica

*clematis* jesu li preostalu morulu smrznuli ili?

----------


## Strašna

*Clematis*, nek ti petak 13.ti bude sretan, najsretniji....

----------


## clematis

> *clematis* jesu li preostalu morulu smrznuli ili?


naravno, kaze biologica da je odlicne kvalitete.  :Grin:

----------


## clematis

> *Clematis*, nek ti petak 13.ti bude sretan, najsretniji....



ajme kaj je 13. petak? uf uf
hvala na lijepim zeljama, i ja se nadam da ces napokon ugledat plusic i za 9 mj svoje malo cudo. <3

----------


## suzzica

curke zanima me koju ste terapiju dobile nakon transfera? vidim da netko dobije decapeptyl, inekcije progesterona, netko sam utriće. o čemu to ovisi?

----------


## cvitka

> Cvitka kažu treća sreća.Ja imam dvije mrve treći dan,jedna osmostanična jedna sedmostanična.Isto mi je treći IVF.Neka je sretno!


Ma da treća sreća, sretni i tebi i svima koje čekaju mada je to suvišno  govoriti jer naravno ono šta želim sebi želim i svim ženama koje su u sličnoj ili istoj situaciji pratile one forum aktivno ili samo ćirnule povremeno..... ma doći ćemo i mi na red jednog dana zar ne???? 
Sretno svima

----------


## boogie woogie

evo i mene, 6dnt 2 8st. mrvice
nego, citam ja cure te vase simptome..... i hm..... nijedna ne opisuje moje. naime, ja sanjam neke sexi snove, i onda u snu - orgazam! to mi je bilo kad sam 1.put zatrudnila, pa 2.put sam znala- to je to, samo se nije odrzalo.... i sad evo opet. ajde vidjet ce se za tjedan dana. Ima li ko ove simptome?  :Laughing:

----------


## žužy

Ja,ja,uf dok se sjetim...oba puta prije pozitivne bete a i nakon,sanjala bi i u snu svršavala.I to me dosta mučilo...eto. :Smile: 
Nek je sretno!

----------


## clematis

> evo i mene, 6dnt 2 8st. mrvice
> nego, citam ja cure te vase simptome..... i hm..... nijedna ne opisuje moje. naime, ja sanjam neke sexi snove, i onda u snu - orgazam! to mi je bilo kad sam 1.put zatrudnila, pa 2.put sam znala- to je to, samo se nije odrzalo.... i sad evo opet. ajde vidjet ce se za tjedan dana. Ima li ko ove simptome?


i meni se to desilo zadnji put, ajme samo sam o tome razmisljala. :Laughing:

----------


## Strašna

E bome i ja sinoć imala slične snove...al mi je prerano za simptome. Tek 2 dnt. Hehehe...
Kad vam to kreće? 
:D

----------


## boogie woogie

huhuuuu!!!! ima nas! e to su pozitivni simptomi  :Wink: 
sretno svima sa i bez simptoma!

----------


## lberc

cure,želim vam da vam ti sexi snovi znače da ste sve trudne!!

----------


## bebi

> evo i mene, 6dnt 2 8st. mrvice
> nego, citam ja cure te vase simptome..... i hm..... nijedna ne opisuje moje. naime, ja sanjam neke sexi snove, i onda u snu - orgazam! to mi je bilo kad sam 1.put zatrudnila, pa 2.put sam znala- to je to, samo se nije odrzalo.... i sad evo opet. ajde vidjet ce se za tjedan dana. Ima li ko ove simptome?


ma 100% posto istina ne samo sanjala nego i maštala na javi ...hahahha kad će dani do bete 
kad ono produži se naše maštanje a sad na smijemo ni pomislit maštamo jedno o drugom al proće to brzo

----------


## Strašna

Cure, može help....jel Decapeptyl nakon transfera (u mom slučaju 4dnt) može dat lažno pozitivan test?

----------


## Morin

Ne moze

----------


## merssi

Meni je danas 10- ti dnt. A cetvrti pokusaj! Simptoma nikakvih malo od utrogestana mi se spava.u cetvrtak vadim betu....

----------


## Strašna

Joj meni danas tak neš kao da krulji dolje....kao da mi onak...prolazi zrak kroz crijeva...ali to nisu crijeva vec bas dolje ....bas neki čudan osjećaj...4dnt....

----------


## boogie woogie

mene ubijaju vrucine, hot flashes, valunzi!! u noci se budim mokra.... mislim, znam da sam pod ogromnim stresom, selimo, frka jos neka dodatna.... na rubu suza sam stalno, i te vrucine me ubijaju  :Sad:  imam osjecaj da sam trudna jer sam luda i hormoni mi divljaju! danas 8dnt 3.dan, u srijedu testic!

----------


## Strašna

sretno boogie woogie....

----------


## boogie woogie

merssi to je najbolje kad nema simptoma! blizu si- sretno!!

----------


## boogie woogie

:Smile:  tebi jos sretnije draga strasna!!!

----------


## sretna 1506

> mene ubijaju vrucine, hot flashes, valunzi!! u noci se budim mokra.... mislim, znam da sam pod ogromnim stresom, selimo, frka jos neka dodatna.... na rubu suza sam stalno, i te vrucine me ubijaju  imam osjecaj da sam trudna jer sam luda i hormoni mi divljaju! danas 8dnt 3.dan, u srijedu testic!


Meni ta noćna znojenja iza 8 dt su uglavnom značila ćorak,svaki put,valjda pad estrogena jer nije uspjela implantacija,tako nešto sam pročitala,mada želim da tebi nije to i da bude uspješan postupak.

----------


## cvitka

> evo i mene, 6dnt 2 8st. mrvice
> nego, citam ja cure te vase simptome..... i hm..... nijedna ne opisuje moje. naime, ja sanjam neke sexi snove, i onda u snu - orgazam! to mi je bilo kad sam 1.put zatrudnila, pa 2.put sam znala- to je to, samo se nije odrzalo.... i sad evo opet. ajde vidjet ce se za tjedan dana. Ima li ko ove simptome?


E do neba ti hvala šta si ovo napisala, sve isto mi se dogadja ludilo snovi( hehehe nekad bolji nego na javi) doslovno svršim!!!! Šta to znači ne znam, možda nedostatak sexa u stvarnosti (apstiniram od transfera)!!!!
Tako mi je drago da nas ima još!!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

> Meni ta noćna znojenja iza 8 dt su uglavnom značila ćorak,svaki put,valjda pad estrogena jer nije uspjela implantacija,tako nešto sam pročitala,mada želim da tebi nije to i da bude uspješan postupak.


buaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!
a bas sam mislila da bude  :Sad: ((((

----------


## boogie woogie

a evo i njih- PMS simptomi, neee!  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Misko

Hej drustvo, u subotu 30.11. smo imali et,3 dan dvije 6 stanicne mrvice,inace smo imali uvijek et 5 dan I nikad nista a evo ovaj put 3 dan,nemamo nista za zamrznuti kao I obicno,punkcijom smo dobili 6 jajnih stanica! Ovaj put smo isli na isci metodu ali rezultati su isti,nista bolji od klasicnog ivf...u biti kod nas se sve dobro odvija s dosta jajnih stanica,ali cim krene oplodnja u labu sve nesto se uspori,sporo se razvijaju I nikad nemamo smrzlica! Stignemo mi I do blastocista ali ocito lose kvalitete,nadam se da ove dvije vracene ce se znati izbori za sebe bolje nego u labu...

----------


## clematis

> Hej drustvo, u subotu 30.11. smo imali et,3 dan dvije 6 stanicne mrvice,inace smo imali uvijek et 5 dan I nikad nista a evo ovaj put 3 dan,nemamo nista za zamrznuti kao I obicno,punkcijom smo dobili 6 jajnih stanica! Ovaj put smo isli na isci metodu ali rezultati su isti,nista bolji od klasicnog ivf...u biti kod nas se sve dobro odvija s dosta jajnih stanica,ali cim krene oplodnja u labu sve nesto se uspori,sporo se razvijaju I nikad nemamo smrzlica! Stignemo mi I do blastocista ali ocito lose kvalitete,nadam se da ove dvije vracene ce se znati izbori za sebe bolje nego u labu...


Hej Misko jesi li na VV bila na punkciji? Ako da, onda smo se vidjele, ja sam bila na transferu.
Drzim ti fige da sve uspije, i da ovaj put bude dobitni.

----------


## Misko

Jutro cure, željela bi vas pitati koji je znak kod vas nakon et bio znak neuspjeha, tj ja sam uvijek znala da nije uspjelo kad su me grudi prestale boljeti! Točno taj dan bi uvijek prokrvarila...

----------


## Misko

Clematis nisam, bila sam u Beti u postupku,želim ti puuuuno sreće!!!!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Jutro cure, željela bi vas pitati koji je znak kod vas nakon et bio znak neuspjeha, tj ja sam uvijek znala da nije uspjelo kad su me grudi prestale boljeti! Točno taj dan bi uvijek prokrvarila...


Ja sam to već napisala,od 8 ili 9. dt kad bi po noći morala se presvlačiti jer bi toliko bila mokra kao da me netko zalio vodom,tada bi znala da je gotovo.....
I usput zanima me da li još netko ima takva iskustva nakon ET?

----------


## lberc

[QUOTE=Misko;2529902]Jutro cure, željela bi vas pitati koji je znak kod vas nakon et bio znak neuspjeha, tj ja sam uvijek znala da nije uspjelo kad su me grudi prestale boljeti! Točno taj dan bi uvijek prokrvarila...[/QUOT

ja sam uvijek samo imala osjećaj da nije uspjelo i u zadnjem dobitnom isto tak,6dpt, sam rekla mm da ni ovaj put niš..al evo ipak me prevarilo.a ak sam imala i koji simptom pola sam ih zamislila,pola od utrogestana

----------


## boogie woogie

pa evo ja sam danas 10 dan nakon transfera 3. dan, znaci 13.dan nakon punkcije, ujutro nesprpljiva napravila test.
blijeda crtica se pojavila.
sad..... vidjet cemo, jos je definitvo prerano, dr mi je rekao da vadim betu 14-16 dan nakon transfera, mada se i on danas veseli. 
No, imala sam vec to, i te biokemijske....tako da.....
a simptomi su mi bili svaki put kad je bila pozitivna beta -"sexy snovi", a ovaj put iznimno valunzi i znojenje po noci. Ne svaku noc, nego bas jednu noc tamo prije par dana..... vidjet cemo......

sretno i vibrice svima!!

----------


## orhideja.

Od danas na čuvanju 2 predivne blacistice.... Beta 17.12.  :Coffee:  :Cekam:  :Raspa:  :alexis:  :štrika:

----------


## Misko

Jao pozitivan test,pa to odlično!!!!  :Smile:   :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## riba76

Evo i mene s 2 vraćene mrvice.
I ko što orhideja kaže čekanje...  :Cekam:   :Raspa:

----------


## perla5

> Jutro cure, željela bi vas pitati koji je znak kod vas nakon et bio znak neuspjeha, tj ja sam uvijek znala da nije uspjelo kad su me grudi prestale boljeti! Točno taj dan bi uvijek prokrvarila...


Kod mene se ispuhao stomak (bez obzira na Utrogestane), a u dobitnom je samo rastao, nisam mogla hlače zakopčat.

Sretno!

----------


## cvitka

> pa evo ja sam danas 10 dan nakon transfera 3. dan, znaci 13.dan nakon punkcije, ujutro nesprpljiva napravila test.
> blijeda crtica se pojavila.
> sad..... vidjet cemo, jos je definitvo prerano, dr mi je rekao da vadim betu 14-16 dan nakon transfera, mada se i on danas veseli. 
> No, imala sam vec to, i te biokemijske....tako da.....
> a simptomi su mi bili svaki put kad je bila pozitivna beta -"sexy snovi", a ovaj put iznimno valunzi i znojenje po noci. Ne svaku noc, nego bas jednu noc tamo prije par dana..... vidjet cemo......
> 
> sretno i vibrice svima!!


E sad ..ja ti čestitam na toj maloj crtici i vjerujem da ćeš nas obradovati s veeeelikom betom. 
Mene će izluditi simptomi iman sve: vrućine bolne cike (koje su sad manje bolne i ispuhane) sexy snovi i promjene raspoloženja  ali već sam prošla sve to pa se bojim razmišljati da bi moglo biti nešto jer me strah razočarenja!!!!!
A ne mogu virovati da su mi cike bile bolne i velike do prije 3 dana a sad ništa....bez veze....

----------


## Misko

Cure i ja vam se pridružujem u vezi jednog mogućeg simptoma, a to su sexy snovi, nikad mi se to nije desavalo, Uh, muž mi nikad nije bio toooooliko neodoljiv....hihi...a sta je s ledima tj s krizima i trticom? Dali vas to boli? Mene kriza na momente uhvate,tupa bol i traje...a u prvom postupku trtica me ubijala nisam se mogla namjestiti nikako! Zasad samo malo kriza bole,sise sve manje ( već me panika hvata da to nije dobar znak) a tek mi je 4dnt 3 dnevnih bubica!

----------


## boogie woogie

> E sad ..ja ti čestitam na toj maloj crtici i vjerujem da ćeš nas obradovati s veeeelikom betom. 
> Mene će izluditi simptomi iman sve: vrućine bolne cike (koje su sad manje bolne i ispuhane) sexy snovi i promjene raspoloženja  ali već sam prošla sve to pa se bojim razmišljati da bi moglo biti nešto jer me strah razočarenja!!!!!
> A ne mogu virovati da su mi cike bile bolne i velike do prije 3 dana a sad ništa....bez veze....


a necu vas obradovat  :Sad:  pocelo lagano krvarenje..... tocno tako mi je bilo i zadnji put, tako da mozda ti "valunzi" zaista nisu dobar znak, a i grudi su se unormalile, dakle to je to- nazad na pocetak.

buaaaaaa  :Sad: (((((((

----------


## bubekica

*boogie woogie* obavezno izvadi betu!

----------


## vatra86

Cure i ja sam imala sexy snove i orgazme nocne dozivljavala od pocetka.. Cike su mi do kraja bile mekane..i od transfera sam imala pikanja u desnom djelu trbuha.. Tako da svaka ima individualne simptome.... 
Zelim vam svima visoke bete i mirne T!!!

----------


## paty

vatrica kada ti krećeš ponovo

----------


## Misko

Tek 5 dnt,3 dnevnih bubica a mene bole jajnici i to svako toliko jaki pritisak sa svake strane i traje par min... Ovako mene nikad ne boli prije menstruacije,ovo nisu moji pms bolovi!  U ovom postupku cijelo vrijeme  me bole jajnici tj pritisak kad pi pi ili ako odmah ne odem na wc, mokrim stalno znaci nije hiperstulacija, jelda?  :Wink:  pritisak u jajnicima onako tupo osijecam pomalo od jučer...

----------


## vatra86

Paty nakon nove godine pretrage i konzultacije pa cemo vidjeti...

----------


## cvitka

> Tek 5 dnt,3 dnevnih bubica a mene bole jajnici i to svako toliko jaki pritisak sa svake strane i traje par min... Ovako mene nikad ne boli prije menstruacije,ovo nisu moji pms bolovi!  U ovom postupku cijelo vrijeme  me bole jajnici tj pritisak kad pi pi ili ako odmah ne odem na wc, mokrim stalno znaci nije hiperstulacija, jelda?  pritisak u jajnicima onako tupo osijecam pomalo od jučer...


Misko ne boj se mislim da ti je to od stimulacije naravno ja nisam doktor govorim ti iz iskustva ja  bi iza svake punkcije pila dnevno do 3 litre vode i pomalo šetala bar kroz hodnik gori doli!!!! Vidila sam par cura sa hiperom, užasni bolovi jedva side jedva hodaju a napuhane kao 5 mjesec trudnoće, a ne bole ih jajnici nego sve jedna mi je rekla da je boli dok diše !!!! Tako ne paničari a ako to budu strašni bolovi javi se doktooru !!!!!!
Etonadam se da san ti malo pomogla, sretno!!!!

----------


## boogie woogie

zbog krvarenja koje je pocelo sinoc sam jutros vadila krv, beta 27, krvarenje, 14dan nakon punkcije.... déjà vu.
mozda je koji smrzlic moja mala najveca buduca ljubav!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cvitka

Boogie woogie, en mu m...., idemo u daljnje borbe jel tako!!!!!

----------


## Inesz

boogie
žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## boogie woogie

pfffff, a znate nazalost vecina vas kako je  :Sad: 
najgori je tracak nade, pa onda opet poraz...
e sad, kako je to retrospektivno bilo sa "simptomima": kako samo rekla kod mene uvijek sex(y) snovi, i to je ovaj put bilo samo jednom, i to negdje uskoro nakon transfera, par dana poslije. a onda oko 7,8,9 dana nakon valunzi. to nikad jos nisam imala. totalna voda usred noci! a i po danu. i negdje pred ocekivanu mengu/betu grudi potpuno normalne, stolica iz tvrde u meku, i osjecaj onaj teski u nogama, onaj neki mucni, kao pred mengu..... ne bas grcevi ali ipak nesto u tom smjeru. e sad, kad je jedna trudnoca presla taj prag 12 tjedana, ne sjecam se vise simptoma, sorry cure! al najbolji je simptom test 14dno  :Laughing:  sretno vama cekalicama i drzite mi se!!!!!!  :Cool:

----------


## Snekica

Zadnji stim. postupak mi je bio takav da sam do menge imala jaaako bolne sise, pod tuš sam se mučila ići, napuhana kao da sam 3mj trudna, oprištavilo mi se lice (još je prištavo!) a transfer nisam ni imala, a utrogestane sam pila od punkcije do dana transfera, tad sam naravno prestala. I da, procurila sam na 19dc! Toliko o (ne)simptomima  :Grin:   Da sam došla do transfera, bila bi sigurna da sam T!

----------


## sretna 1506

> Zadnji stim. postupak mi je bio takav da sam do menge imala jaaako bolne sise, pod tuš sam se mučila ići, napuhana kao da sam 3mj trudna, oprištavilo mi se lice (još je prištavo!) a transfer nisam ni imala, a utrogestane sam pila od punkcije do dana transfera, tad sam naravno prestala. I da, procurila sam na 19dc! Toliko o (ne)simptomima   Da sam došla do transfera, bila bi sigurna da sam T!


Svaki mjesec nakon ovulacije i ciljanog sexa već imam simptome trudnoće,sve se nadam ma to su ti simptomi  :Laughing:

----------


## riba76

boogie woogie... a bemu miša.... :No:

----------


## Snekica

> Svaki mjesec nakon ovulacije i ciljanog sexa već imam simptome trudnoće,sve se nadam ma to su ti simptomi


ok, znači, normalna sam heheee

----------


## Misko

Jutro drage moje, meni se počelo ostvarivati ono čega sam se najviše bojala, evo danas na 7 dnt grudi su prestale boljeti, to je kod mene znak neuspjeha i momentalnog krvarenja, samo sto mi je ovo stvarno prerano da su me prestale boljeti, transfer je bio 3 dan a inače uvijek 5.... Dali ima netko da mu prestanak bolnih grudi doni nesto pozitivno?! Ovo mi je prerano da bi bio kraj...

----------


## anddu

Misko već su ti cure rekle em svaka ima individualne simptome, em simptoma tako rano ne mora niti biti. Jedini pravi 'simptom' je beta i točka. Ne želim ti ulijevati lažnu nadu ali mene su grudi u dobitnom postupku prestale boljeti negdje 9 dnt a uz predmenstrualne bolove koji su mi inače prethodili menstruaciji postupak sam bila otpisala. Srećom rezultat toga je malena curica koja evo leži pored mene. I toliko o (ne)simptomima, cure ostanu trudne bez ijednog simptoma trudnoće

----------


## Misko

Ma samo me panika uhvatila, mislila sam kad stignem do wc tko zna sta cu vidjeti ali zasada je sve čisto, bolovi u stomaku su razni, sad bole jajnici pa sad cijeli stomak! Hm malo panicarim vama jer nikom drugom nesmijem...

----------


## mravak

Moji simptomi su bili pravi predmenstrualni,bila placljiva,smedjkasti iscjedak,i na kraju poz. beta...nema pravila...probaj si okupirat misli s necim drugim...

----------


## boogie woogie

mravak,znam da se hvatam za slamku,al ja imam poz betu,malu al tek je bio 14 dno,27,smeckasto krvarenje od uto navecer,13dno,i sad to krvarenje se smanjilo,mada smo jucer selili cijeli dsn,nisam nis teglila,al nisam nis ni mirovala.u pon 2. beta,15dnt,pa cemo vidjet.koliko je tebi trajalo to krvarenje?sta si radila da stane?ja gutam utrogestane 3x200 mg,nada se neka rodila da mozda ipak ostane mali borac.simptome nemam.hvala puno!!

----------


## Frćka

Joj *boogie woogie* držim :fige:  da ispadne dobro! Meni u zadnjem postupku su bile bolne grudi 6 i 7dnt, 8dnt se ispuhale, ni malo nisu bolile, ništa, ali popodne smeđe krvarenje, kasnije naveče crvena kev i grčevi, 9dnt još smeđkasto i blagi grčevi, cice ništa! Popodne test +, sutradan 10dnt test +, a smeđarenje i grčevi stalo, 11dnt išla po betu samo da zabilježim biokemijsku i bilo je 115, 14dnt beta 486, taj dan su tek malo počele (.)(.)! Do tada ništa, nikakvi simptomi na tolikoj beti! Prvi put kad je bila biokemijska sam imala puno jače simptome (.)(.) od 7dnt pa sve do 14dnt kad je beta bila samo 15! Tad sam imala krvarenje smećkasto 7 i 8 dnt! Sve drugačije i jače, a sad je beta bila veća! Tako da samo bete točno govore, ostalo sve je igra živaca! Sretno svima! :fige:

----------


## mravak

smedjarenje mi je bilo 2 dana...ocito onaj drugi embrij,ili ostaci od punkcije,ne znam...ali sam mirovala,lezala ,samo sam isla na wc i jest...premda kazu da ne treba tako...da bolje malo se kretat zbog cirkulacije maternice...

----------


## cvitka

ufffffffffff jutros smeđarenje, pa do ponediljka kad je beta ja ću skrenitit, osim ako skroz ne prokrvarim, simptome san imala ama baš sve čak mi i herpes izaša(bez prehlade) noćas opet sexi snovi, sve do prije 3 dana a sad ništa cike ko dvi prazne čarapice....znam da je to sve relativno oko simptoma ali ode mi se najlakše izjadati
inače danas je 12dnt i 15 dnp i nemam nikakve bolove još.....možda se držim za slamku......

----------


## cvitka

Mravak koje dane ti je bilo to smeđarenje???

----------


## mravak

one dane kada sam trebala dobit M....9. i 10. dnt blastocista,a 11dnt beta bi je bila 135

----------


## roan

cure jedno pitanjce ..imamo 8 js čekamo ponedjeljak da vidimo koliko ih se oplodilo ,koje će biti vraćene ..pa sad me zanima ,koliko ste dana vi ležale-odmarale nakon et ,trebala bih na jedan put za vikend ,koliko je to dobro ,te koliko vam prošlo od transfera do menzisa ?da li vam je bio prvi pokazatelj da ima/nema trudnoće beta ili ste dobile m. ?

----------


## anddu

roan ja sam u dobitnom postupku na put od Zagreba do Dubrovnika krenula odmah dan nakon transfera i nisam niti dana mirovala, već treći dan sam bila na poslu i tako do pozitivne bete. Nisu sve žene iste - nekome menga dođe prije bete, a netko dok je na utrogestanima ne procuri pa mu tek beta pokaže da postupak nije uspio. Ja sam inače uvijek procurila prije bete, osim zadnji put  :Grin:

----------


## cvitka

> cure jedno pitanjce ..imamo 8 js čekamo ponedjeljak da vidimo koliko ih se oplodilo ,koje će biti vraćene ..pa sad me zanima ,koliko ste dana vi ležale-odmarale nakon et ,trebala bih na jedan put za vikend ,koliko je to dobro ,te koliko vam prošlo od transfera do menzisa ?da li vam je bio prvi pokazatelj da ima/nema trudnoće beta ili ste dobile m. ?


Ja bi isla na put ali ako je dug onda s pauzama napravi "dva kruga " oko auta zbog cirkulacije svakih sat ipo do dva! Ja bih dobila automatski nakon sta vidim negativnu betu(valjda psiha) . Odmarala bi 2 dana ponašala se normalno, jedino nisam dizala ništa teško, puno sam puta pročitala- povedite zametke u šetnju!
Sretno i di si u postupku, možda si napisala ali nisan vidila!
Bravo za 8js, ja san zadnji put ostala van sebe od 8 folikula 2 stanice i to se oplodila 1!

----------


## roan

hvala curke ,postupak stimulirani u Ri .brinem zbog toga što je put već uplaćen ,malo teško odgodit a sve mi se odvijalo relativno brzo .nadam se da neće bit neki problem ,ako je transfer u pon .a put u sub .računam da niti neko pretjerano ležanje i odmaranje ne pomaže implantaciji ,od puno cura čula sam da nastave "normalno živit " do bete ..

----------


## kismet

> hvala curke ,postupak stimulirani u Ri .brinem zbog toga što je put već uplaćen ,malo teško odgodit a sve mi se odvijalo relativno brzo .nadam se da neće bit neki problem ,ako je transfer u pon .a put u sub .računam da niti neko pretjerano ležanje i odmaranje ne pomaže implantaciji ,od puno cura čula sam da nastave "normalno živit " do bete ..


roan, kako su cure rekle - putuj, šeći, ali lagano, pazi samo na cirkulaciju i ne diži/vuci teške terete.
Moj zametak je putovao 890 km nakon ET na debelo ispod nule, po snijegu i trenutno ćori u kinderbetu  :Smile: 

Sretno!

----------


## boogie woogie

cvitka super!a kaj ne testiraš?  :Smile:  frcka,hvala ti puno na podijeljenom iskustvu!danas unatoc opet cjelodnevnom laufanju,praznjenju frizidera,(selimo pa sve sto ide uz to,makar smo unajmili pomoc,al opet ima posla..) krvarenje vrlo malo,par kapi,hm...al kako kazete beta ce sve reci.danas nisam htjela vadit,u pon cu.imam dobar osjecaj! ajde da vidimo jel pravi ili me vara!

----------


## cvitka

> cvitka super!a kaj ne testiraš?  frcka,hvala ti puno na podijeljenom iskustvu!danas unatoc opet cjelodnevnom laufanju,praznjenju frizidera,(selimo pa sve sto ide uz to,makar smo unajmili pomoc,al opet ima posla..) krvarenje vrlo malo,par kapi,hm...al kako kazete beta ce sve reci.danas nisam htjela vadit,u pon cu.imam dobar osjecaj! ajde da vidimo jel pravi ili me vara!


eeee moja boogie woogie ja san ti teška kukavica... ili ovako iman više vrimena da se nadam .....nisan tila kupiti test tako da moran čekati do ponediljka pa kako bude....a ja mislin da će to kod tebe biti na kraju dobro mene malo boli večeras a trudin se ne nervirati... a Bože u tvoje ruke

----------


## Maybebaby

Pitanje??
od trećeg dana nakon et-a imam smeđe brljavljenje, sada je 6-ti dan od et. Jako malo ali dovoljno za brigu. Dr je rekao mirovati i koristiti utriće do bete. Je li netko imao slično iskustvo?? (posebno s pozitivnim ishodom) Zašto se to događa??

----------


## PinaColada

Nova sam na ovoj temi, a tranfer bio 5.12. pa evo sada malo iscitavam i nadam se  :Wink:  da li ste vi sve vrijeme do bete odmarale ( ne lezale) , setale, druzile s prijateljima....ili ste isle na radni zadatak....ja se kontam da li na posao ili ne do bete? Mislim da cu biti prenervozna za okolinu !?!?!  Pozz iz Praga!

----------


## boogie woogie

maybebaby to neki opisuju kao implantacijsko krvarenje  :Smile:  dobar znak! 
a dobra si cvitka,svaka cast na ustrajnosti,bit ces super mama!  :Smile:  kiss

----------


## Misko

Pina Colada ja sad u ovom postupku sam isla raditi odmah 2dnt,a 1dnt sam bila ciiiijeli dan na rodendanu vani! U prijasnjim postupcima sam doma bila na kaucu prva 3 dana I nazad na posao! Meni je lakse kad radim,psihicki lakse,nestignem razmisljati toliko,posao mi je u turizmu tako da dosta stojim na nogama ali sumnjam da ce to utijecati na bilo sta,ili ce biti ili ne sta god ja radila...

----------


## Misko

Maybebaby nek to bude to!!!! I ja sam čula da je to dobar znak...

----------


## Tinka79

> Pitanje??
> od trećeg dana nakon et-a imam smeđe brljavljenje, sada je 6-ti dan od et. Jako malo ali dovoljno za brigu. Dr je rekao mirovati i koristiti utriće do bete. Je li netko imao slično iskustvo?? (posebno s pozitivnim ishodom) Zašto se to događa??


Kada ti je bio transfer?Meni 2.dan a brljavljenje je bil o od 5-10 dana,vec sam oplakala,a evo jucer smo napunili 8. tjedan trudnoce!  :Smile:  tako da je sve moguce!

----------


## Maybebaby

> Kada ti je bio transfer?Meni 2.dan a brljavljenje je bil o od 5-10 dana,vec sam oplakala,a evo jucer smo napunili 8. tjedan trudnoce!  tako da je sve moguce!


Transfer je bio 3.dan. Ovo nam je treći pokušaj i prvi put se ovo dogodilo. Daj Bože da bude pozitivno kao i kod tebe  :Smile:  Sretno!!

----------


## Maybebaby

> maybebaby to neki opisuju kao implantacijsko krvarenje  dobar znak!


Da, to sam pročitala na netu, ali mi nekako dugo traje. Još 9 dana čekanja do bete!!

----------


## Maybebaby

> Nova sam na ovoj temi, a tranfer bio 5.12. pa evo sada malo iscitavam i nadam se  da li ste vi sve vrijeme do bete odmarale ( ne lezale) , setale, druzile s prijateljima....ili ste isle na radni zadatak....ja se kontam da li na posao ili ne do bete? Mislim da cu biti prenervozna za okolinu !?!?!  Pozz iz Praga!


Prva dva puta sam mirovala, samo kućanske poslove obavljala, bez teškg podizanja. I neg rezultati. Ovaj put sam htjela šetati ići na posao no od trećeg dan nakon et javilo se smeđe brljavljenje te dr kaže miruj do bete. Eto kuća mi je zagarantirana. Čitam, surfam, dolaze mi prijatelji, križaljke, štrikanje....... svašta nešto, samo da ubijem vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## Tinka79

Držim fige da bude isti scenarij!  :Smile:

----------


## Tinka79

*Maybebaybe* držim fige da bude isti scenarij!  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

jesam ono rekla da imam dobar osjecaj?zaboravite. danas cijeli popodne grcevi uz spotting,jucer vrtoglavica,sutra beta pa da agonija stane....  :Sad:

----------


## cvitka

> jesam ono rekla da imam dobar osjecaj?zaboravite. danas cijeli popodne grcevi uz spotting,jucer vrtoglavica,sutra beta pa da agonija stane....


...........razumin te u potpunosti..što se tiče agonije...cili dan danas sama pričan sa sobom ili neka procurim skroz ili neka ovo stane i krenu nekakvi trudnički simptomi... valjda ću sutra sve znati... ko i ti...već san i oplakala sve dva puta danas, kao opet neuspijeh pa do kad  više ..???????????
Ajde drži se i želim ti svu sreću i da uskoro vidiš svoj *+* naravno i sve ostale žene.. ma gdje bile....

----------


## ivana979

I ja cure sutra vadim betu 12 dnt. Bila sam na FET-u i vraćene su mi dvije blastice, jedna odlična i druga lošija. Za sada još nema nikakvog krvarenja niti sam imala prethodnih dana, a zadnji put nakon transfera sam već 9. dan primijetila spotting, a za 2 dana se to pretvorilo u menstruaciju. Nadam se da će netko donijeti pozitivne vijesti i sretno nam sutra  :Smile:

----------


## boogie woogie

a ljube cvitka vidla sam ja plus vec 3 puta,i betu,al je opet biokemijska.... da,evo placemo skupa.ostra bol u trbuhu i svjeza krv,to def nije dobro.F***!  :Sad:

----------


## riba76

Boogie woogie,čitam tvoje postove i plače mi se..
Osjećam se potpuno isto kao i ti.. :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## riba76

Trebali bi nam nakon transfera dat i nrkakve'happy pills' da ovo preživimo...

----------


## Kadauna

boogie woogie jako mi je zao

----------


## Maybebaby

Upravo sam primjetila malo svjeze krvi i poceo me trbuh malo grciti  :Sad:  a jos 9 dana cekanja, uz svo citanje, druzenje... napeta sam ko puska

----------


## clematis

> Upravo sam primjetila malo svjeze krvi i poceo me trbuh malo grciti  a jos 9 dana cekanja, uz svo citanje, druzenje... napeta sam ko puska


drzim rucnonozne fige da je sve ok i daje to impl. krvarenje. A za to cekanje, nemam ti rijeci utjehe, meni je prvi tjedan prosao jos nekako, ovaj drugi nikako da prodje.

----------


## boogie woogie

evo mene s betom 124 15 dan nakon transfera dva 3.dn embrija. Prije 4 dana je bila 27, duplanje je ok. Medjutim, grcevi, krvarenje.....krene pa stane......jutros samo stara krv od jucer. na poslu sam, bzvze, na telefonu rjesavam stvari oko seljenja, mijenjam adrese, telefon prikljucak, nerviram se oko toga..... beta me iznenadila jer sam mislila da me zove stanodavac.... opet cekanje do srijede/cetvrtka.... jao cure moje sta je ovo? kakve su ovo muke? mora da sam nesto jako zgrijesila  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Brunaa

*boogie woogie*  :fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## bubekica

nazalost, dok beta ne prijedje 1000, nista se nece vidjeti na UZV (a tek tada ce se moci nesto konretnije reci), ali ovo je i dalje malena beta, bez obzira na pravilno duplanje. od srca ti zelim pozitivan ishod.

----------


## Maybebaby

> drzim rucnonozne fige da je sve ok i daje to impl. krvarenje. A za to cekanje, nemam ti rijeci utjehe, meni je prvi tjedan prosao jos nekako, ovaj drugi nikako da prodje.


Hvala!!! 
evo nazvala sam dr. rekao je uzeti duphaston tablete pa ćemo vidjei. Strpljen spašen  :Smile:  ponavljam kao mantru  :Wink:

----------


## riba76

Clematis i maybebaby  :fige: 
Igra živaca,al možemo mi to...

----------


## ivana979

Prijavljujem negativnu betu, FET 2 blastice. 
Boogie woogie sretno dalje. Svim čekalicama želim pozitivne bête, a nama ostalima uspješnu slijedeću godinu i nove pobjede  :Smile:

----------


## clematis

> Clematis i maybebaby 
> Igra živaca,al možemo mi to...



evo ga na, ja nikad na zelenu granu. Popodne me prestalo bolit i sad sam sva bzvz jer me nis ne boli i nemam simptoma.  :Laughing:

----------


## riba76

> evo ga na, ja nikad na zelenu granu. Popodne me prestalo bolit i sad sam sva bzvz jer me nis ne boli i nemam simptoma.


Prva ženska  :Grin:

----------


## PinaColada

Kod mene jos 14 dana do bete....vama koje sutra radite betu drzim palceve!!!! sretno  :Smile: )

4 dpt, no osim sto me hlace stezu kad sjedim u predjelu sromaka, nikakvih simptoma!  Kao da bi mi lakse bilo da se nesto desava, neki bolovi, neki znaci da se nesto lijepo unutra desava.....

----------


## orhideja.

> Kod mene jos 14 dana do bete....vama koje sutra radite betu drzim palceve!!!! sretno )
> 
> 4 dpt, no osim sto me hlace stezu kad sjedim u predjelu sromaka, nikakvih simptoma!  *Kao da bi mi lakse bilo da se nesto desava, neki bolovi, neki znaci da se nesto lijepo unutra desava.*....


Potpisujen......  meni dana 5dnt

----------


## riba76

> Prva ženska


Htjela sam napisat 'prava'  :Smile:

----------


## clematis

> Htjela sam napisat 'prava'


 :Yes:  mm bi rekao tipicno zensko

----------


## mare41

> Kod mene jos 14 dana do bete....vama koje sutra radite betu drzim palceve!!!! sretno )
> 
> 4 dpt, no osim sto me hlace stezu kad sjedim u predjelu sromaka, nikakvih simptoma!  Kao da bi mi lakse bilo da se nesto desava, neki bolovi, neki znaci da se nesto lijepo unutra desava.....


ni ja nisam imala simptoma, osim 12.dan nakon transfera kad sam radla test, ne bi ja čekala tako dugo kao ti :Smile:

----------


## Mary123

Meni danas 11dnt i simptoma nikakvih osim glavobolja već dva dana!

----------


## Misko

Pozdrav drage moje, kod mene nista ljepoga, 7 dnt kad su me grudi prestale boljeti znala sam da je to kraj, danas na 10dnt imam jake menstrualne bolove i rozu flekicu na ulošku, mislim da je to gotovo... :Sad:

----------


## boogie woogie

*Misko* nista ti to ne vrijedi, nije gotovo dok nemas crno na bijelo, ne crveno na bijelo  :Wink:  radi test, radi betu. Vidis da su sve kombinacije moguce!!! Sretno!

----------


## Misko

Upravo krećem u kupnju testa, ujutro cu ga napraviti i svakao javljam rezultat , a za betu hm ako hoću odmah isto dan rezultat moram skroz do bolnice koja je 1h udaljena, posto smo već prošli 3 neuspjeha i uvijek jadni jurili s posla za bolnicu vaditi krv i nazad na posao ovaj puta to ne bi, ako test bude neg to je to! U mom gradu mogu vaditi krv ali nalazi moram čekati danima ...

----------


## PinaColada

Misko, drzimo fige za poz. test....mi cekamo samo dobre rezultate  :Smile: ))))

----------


## Misko

Jutro drage moje! Nemam ljepe vijesti! Krvarenje preko noći se pojačalo, kucni test je negativan! Nemam vise snage ni da plačem, pa dokle tako, zasto,zbog čega....prema mom osijecaju bilo je sve gotovo već 7dnt,danas je 11dnt 3 dnevnih mrvica! Želim vam svima puno sreće, zdravlja i strpljenja,a ja cu vas pratiti i javit se opet u novom postupku! Veliki zagrljaj svima!

----------


## Misko

Imam pitanje za vas, koliku pauzu vi radite između stimuliranih postupaka? Ja moram organizirati si tako da obavim postupak najkasnije u 3mj.,zbog posla nemogu od 4 do 10mj. Neznam sta ce mi dr reci, dali je 3mj prebrzo,neznam,kakav je stav vas i vaših dr?

----------


## Strašna

Zao mi je Misko.... :Love: 
Kod mene je do sad bila praksa izmedju dva stimulirana 6 mj pauza.

----------


## Konfuzija

> Imam pitanje za vas, koliku pauzu vi radite između stimuliranih postupaka? Ja moram organizirati si tako da obavim postupak najkasnije u 3mj.,zbog posla nemogu od 4 do 10mj. Neznam sta ce mi dr reci, dali je 3mj prebrzo,neznam,kakav je stav vas i vaših dr?


Nije, dovoljna je to pauza.

----------


## tetadoktor

Misko,

sasvim je dovoljna pauza od 3 mjeseca između 2 stimulirana postupka. Jedini je problem u našim državnim klinikama zbog gužvi i zbog ograničenog budžeta.

Sretno!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## BHany

Ova tema također ima jako puno stranica. I na njoj se također može naći svašta...od navijanja, skakutanja, vibranja, prijavaka, čestitki....što sve spada u Odbrojavanje.

Otvorit ću novu temu s istim naslovom, ali vas zaista molim da sve gore navedeno smanjite na minimum i da sve takve aktivnosti preselite na odbrojavanje. U suprotnom ćemo takve postove mi seliti ili brisat što ne bismo voljeli jer znamo da vam je svaki vaš post drag i bitan.

NOVA TEMA

----------

